# Eure CC und Touren-Räder (Bilder und Comments erwünscht!)



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2010)

Ich traue mich jetzt einfach mal ganz dreisst einen Thread zu eröffnen, in dem JEDER sein CC oder Tourenrad reinstellen kann. Egal ob Fully, Hardtail oder Starrbike, egal ob Stangenware, antikes MTB oder Kompletteigenbau, egal ob Sonntagsbike oder Rennfeile, hier ist alles erwünscht. Konstruktive Kritik und Lob stehen an erster Stelle.

Und nun zeigt was ihr Normalsterblichen an normalsterblichen Bikes habt!

Ich fang mal an, gleich mit dem kompletten Lebenslauf meines Bikes:


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2010)

top idee! hatte ich auch schon, aber ich wollte nicht ohne bilder posten. vllt haben wir nun mal ruhe! 
WEITER SO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. März 2010)

Cross-Country Bikes, 
eine zeile weiter unten.


----------



## earlofwine (1. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> Cross-Country Bikes,
> eine zeile weiter unten.



der war gut


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2010)

Richtig gut  , um genau diese Meinungsverschiedenheiten zu umgehen habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet. Ich möchte damit weder provozieren noch soll das eine Trotzreaktion sein, ich denke nur, dass es an der Zeit ist, einen Thread für "normale" Bikes zu schaffen, praktisch als Ergänzung zum Cross Country(nur Bilder!!!!) Thread. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt den Vorschlag an und nutzt die beiden Threads entsprechend effizient.
Denke mal nopain-nogain begrüßt den Thread und andere von seinem Schlag auch!

Anbei mal ein Bild, auch wenn´s wieder nur mein Bike ist


----------



## Slow (1. März 2010)

Naja, deine beiden Räder sind doch Cross-Country. Ich verstehe den Unterschied zwischen diesem Thema und dem "CC Bilder" Thema nicht so. Nur Bilder, wie im Titel angekündigt, da hält sich eh keiner dran und ist auch gut so. Was soll man nur mit Bildern... und somit ist das Thema wie dieses? 
Wird das hier ein Cross-Country-Tourenräder Thema? Ich mein fänd ich ok, aber ich persönlich fänd es auch ok, wenn die im anderen Thema veröffentlich werden. 
Ich finde es auch schon doof mit diesem schwarze XC-Lieblinge, weiße, grüne und Studenten/schüler... wir haben übrigens noch kein Thema für Zivis... man sieht in 3 Themen das gleiche Rad, überall wird was reingeschrieben und alles wird unübersichtlich. 

Ich wäre für zwei Themen. Einmal nur CC-Bikes mit Bildern und ein Thema, wie dieses hier, damit man auch Touren-Bikes postet und über die gezeigten Räder diskutiert.


Übrigens zu deinem Diamondback und Rockmachine:
Ich finde es lustig die Entwicklung deines Rades anzuschauen und auch verständlich anzusehen. Optisch hast du mit Disc und R7 auf starr und Felgenbremse einen Rückschritt gemacht, technisch aber nicht.
Was ist das denn auf den beiden letzten Bildern für eine Kurbel? Die finde ich ja potthässlich, weil sie grau ist und viel zu globig. ;-)
Und was ist das für eine Gabel? Suntour oder Bomber? Wäre da nicht ne schöne R7 oder ältere Sid V-Brake-tauglich schöner und leichter?

Dein RockMachine gefällt mir sehr gut. Schwarze Kurbel wäre der Hammer, aber ansonsten wirklich gut! Bist du denn mit dem Rahmen zufrieden? Über RM hört man ja sehr unterschiedliche Stimmen. Und weißt du das Rahmengewicht?
Achja, edit: Wieso hinten 180mm Bremsscheibe? Brauchst du die? ;-)

Nichts für ungut bitte, schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2010)

Ok, ich fang mal und versuch alles zu beantworten:
Die R7 musste nur weichen weil keine V-Brake Aufnahme, hatte das Diamondback damals zerlegt und die Einzelteile verkauft um das Fully zu finanzieren, der Diamondbackrahmen ist halt schon ganzschÃ¶n fertig, Hinterbau verzogen und 2 kleine Risse, hÃ¤lt aber jetzt schon Ã¼ber ein Jahr. Starrgabel kam dann nur aus Jucks und Gauckelei. Die R7 war fÃ¼r mich die Gabel schlechthin. Bin halt SchÃ¼ler und muss sehen, wo ich mit dem Geld bleibe, nachdem das Fully aber immerwieder Ãrger gemacht hat, sprich DÃ¤mpfer undicht, VR-Bremse stÃ¤ndig kaputt, zieht Luft, man greift ins Leere usw. Habe ich mich dann dazu entschlossen, das Hardtail wieder aufzubauen, musste halt so gÃ¼nstig wie mÃ¶glich sein.

Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano Deore FCM 532. Hab die Kurbel abgeschliffen, die Kurbelarme innen ausgefrÃ¤st, neue KB drauf und neu lackiert. fand die Farbe sehr passend und ich habe die alten silbernen KB teurer verkauft als die schwarzen neu gekostet haben.

Die Gabel ist eine RST Omega, ja die wiegt 2,1kg, arbeitet aber echt super und hat nur 130â¬gekostet, wollte einfach nicht fÃ¼r eine Jahre alte gebrauchte Racegabel soviel Geld ausgeben, wo man nicht weiÃ, was man dann kriegt.

Der Rochmachine Rahmen gefÃ¤llt mir richtig gut, vor allem fÃ¼r grad mal 300â¬, gewogen hat er 2450g inkl. Buchsen ohne DÃ¤mpfer.
Die 180er Scheibe hinten ist lange gegen 160er getauscht, wenn die neue Elixir kommt, wirdÂ´s auch wieder ne 160mm Scheibe.

Haste ne Ideee fÃ¼r ne schwarze Kurbel? WÃ¼rde dann ja die XT wieder aufÂ´s Diamondback bauen.


----------



## Slow (1. März 2010)

Hm ok. Danke für die Antwort.
Also mit der Gabel hät ich das schon anders gelöst, aber ist ja dein Rad. ;-)
Schwarze Kurbel, nur die übrigens Verdächtigen... P/L Shimano Hone. Optisch sehr schön, aber schwerer Truvativ Stylo und zu guter letzt, wer häts gedacht? Aerozine X-12-FX, kennst du ja von meinem Nox.
Ich hätte die Shimano Deore M 532 so gelassen, wie sie ist. Ich finde sie optisch nämlich recht schick. Leider relativ schwer.

Ui, das Gewicht vom RM ist gut. Wie lange fährst du den Rahmen jetzt?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2010)

Nja die Deore war aber silber, war schon hässlich, jetzt wiegt sie mit Innenlager 873g, Aerozine find ich optisch auch richtig geil, muss ich halt ne Weile für sparen, aber bald ist die Schule fertig, dann lange Sommerferien mit Teilzeitarbeit und dann geht´s ja ins Berufsleben. Mehr Geld bleibt da aber bestimmt auch nicht übrig, will mir schließlich in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft einen anderen großen Traum erfüllen.
Wäre eigentlich auch eine schöne Idee, einen Thread zu haben, in dem jeder zu seinem Bike noch seine Geschichte schreibt, solche Umbau-Odysseyen hat ja nicht nur mein Rad durch.

Edit: Ne Stylo 2.2 AM hatte ich auch mal ins Auge gefasst, ist dann leider am Geld gescheitert, genauso schön fänd ich eine RaceFace.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Hinterbau verzogen und 2 kleine Risse, hält aber jetzt schon über ein Jahr.
> 
> Hab (...) die Kurbelarme innen ausgefräst.



Spielst du gerne mit deiner Gesundheit? .

Das RM gefällt mir, aber Freds am Fully find ich persönlich seltsam. Der Reifen taugt doch nur für die Waage und evtl noch für trockenen Asphalt...

Btw, eine Aerozine X12 hätte ich demnächst wohl günstig abzugeben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2010)

Welches RM?

Tourenbike:



Jaja, ganze Menge Spacer, und der Aufkleber ist auch häßlich.

P.S.1) Wetten, daß die Diskussionen im anderen Thread trotzdem weitergehen?
P.S.2) Warum stellen wir sowas nicht in die Galerie? Hat doch mit CC-Racing nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (1. März 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Welches RM?



*R*ock*M*achine


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. März 2010)

Alles klar, da hab ich gepennt.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2010)

Ja das Kürzel kann man schnell mit einer sehr etablierten Marke verwechseln.
Ich bin mit den FF sehr zufrieden, waren im Sommerurlaub in MeckPom drauf, in den Wäldern da oben war der Reifen sehr gut, ich steh sowieso total auf die Dinger.
Das Ghost gefällt mir.
Wegen der Aerozine kannst du mir gerne eine PM schicken


----------



## Slow (1. März 2010)

So, dann mal meine kleine Story.
Also angefangen hat alles vor 5 Jahren, da habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes Focus Black Forest (BIld auch in meinem Album) etwas teuer, aber sehr glücklich hier übers Forum gekauft.
Bin damit auch wirklich sehr viele Kilometer gefahren und es hat sich auch sehr gut angefühlt. Da es hier in der Nähe keinen vernünftigen Händler gibt, habe ich angefangen selber zu schrauben und habe einige Teile von dem Focus umgebaut, bis irgendwann nur noch der Rahmen nicht mehr so gut war.

Da ich bis dato schwerer Hardtailverfechter war, ich aber nicht dumm sterben wollte, habe ich mir mal einen guten Fully Rahmen besorgt um festzustellen, ob Fullys wirklich doof sind, oder nicht. Dann habe ich mir dieses Endorfin aufgebaut:







Ich bin damit auch ca. eine Saison gefahren, fand das Fully für meinen Einsatzzweck aber nicht sonderlich gut geeignet (zu weniger ruppige Wege), war doof zu putzen und war schwer.
Dann habe ich das Endorfin verkauft (leider) und mir davon den Nox Eclipse Rahmen gekauft.

So sah es nach dem Aufbau aus und ich war bzw. bin verdammt zufrieden mit dem Rad.






Habe dann hier und da, weil neue und schönere Teile dransollten, darauf geachtet, dass sie halbwechs leicht sind. Was letzendlich auch gut war, da ein 2kg leichteres Rad doch dann merklich mehr Spaß macht, zudem war mir das Rad optisch zu langweilig, da nur schwarz/gelb und nun sieht es so aus:






Irgendwann wars mir zu Schade das Rad im tieften Schlamm und Schnee zu versenken und ich hatte nochmal Lust auf ein Fully, ja Fullys sind doch gar nicht so schlecht und machen Berg-runter doch Spaß... und ich habe mir das Bergamont aufgebaut (man sieht auch noch die 1. Teile vom Nox).
Ist auch ein bisschen mehr AM und von daher fahr ich je nach Laune das eine oder das andere...






Kritik/Meinungen gerne gelesen. ;-)

Und der nächste bitte...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Fabian93 (1. März 2010)

Das Nox ist Top


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (2. März 2010)

@EvilEvo
super Idee mit dem Thread hier. Wollte auch schon länger mein Bike mal wieder posten, aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wo. Im Leichtbauforum ist es zu schwer, ein Kunstwerk ist es auch nicht, beim CC- sind zu viele Spacer unterm Vorbau und die Farben harmonieren nicht usw.usw.

@slow 
Geniales NOX

VG
Marco

p.s. aktuelle Bilder meines Hobels folgen bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (2. März 2010)

Meins würde zwar auch im CC-Bikes-Thread passen aber die Idee, die Entwicklung eines Rades zu zeigen finde ich mal richtig interessant. Vielleicht lässt sich das Thema dahingehend umbenennen. Daher auch mal zwei Bilder:

Das war der erste Aufbau, noch zu Studizeiten, daher mussten zunächst die Teile vom alten Bock dran. Nach einem Vormittag Schrauben in der Garage sah so das erste fahrbare Ergebnis aus:




Im Laufe der Jahre ist dann eigentlich alles getauscht worden, nur der Steuersatz ist geblieben  Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:



Dazwischen gab es unzählige Entwicklungsstufen, die ich hier aber nicht alle ausbreiten möchte. Der Vergleich beider Bilder zeigt auf jeden Fall deutlich, wie sehr die Anbauteile den optischen Gesamteindruck prägen.


----------



## EvilEvo (2. März 2010)

Da liegen ja Welten dazwischen!! Hat sich auch ausschließlich zum Positiven gewandelt.
Der Steuersatz war bei mir auch das einzige verbliebene Originalteil, aber nun war er hin und wurde getauscht.

Die Bikes von Slow gefallen mir auch, vor allem das Bergamont, obwohl es so schlicht ist. Das Nox sieht aktuell auch besser aus als vorher, hat sich echt gut gemacht. 
Das Endorfin hat mich nicht so um, der Rahmen gefällt mir aber ausgesprochen gut, vor allem die Farbe find ich toll.


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2010)

so sah mein Bike vor gut 4 Wochen aus:





Habe es kontinuierlich von einem orig. Bulls Shaprtail (UVP 399â¬) aufgebaut und es hat sich gelohnt. 

_So sieht es nun seit ein paar Wochen aus:
_



_
Bike fÃ¼r MA-Saison 2010 (sind bereits XT Klickies dran - nur keene Kamera im Haus)_


----------



## Tundra HT (2. März 2010)

Mir gefällt der Thread! Da ich gerade wieder das geile Bike von Echinopsis gesehen habe und mir die momentane Ausbaustufe richtig gut gefällt. Kommt von mir eine fasst identische Bildergeschichte eines weißen Tundras. (oder doch von zweien???).

Aufbau 2006, wilder Teilemix!!  Gewicht lag bei 10,6kg




Fortschritt 2008 9,8kg und schon mit mehr Stil




Aufbau 2008 endlich mit schwarzer Kurbel ca 9,4kg




Evo 09, seither nicht mehr verändert 8,87kg




Der kleine Bruder hat so angefangen (2008), die Geo war noch saumäßig unharmonisch...




Viel spass beim gucken, gruß Jan!

Und sieht momentan gerade wieder so aus... (so um die 10kg)
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/328651]
	
[/IMG]


----------



## terrible (2. März 2010)

Da meins auch kein leicht gewicht ist, ich es letztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft habe und es fast 11kg wog kann ich meins ja hier auch rein stellen.



hab etz des Rad auf 10,3 kg runter gebracht und das Gewicht wird hoffentlich für den acht jahre alten Hobel weiter fallen.

Des Nox und Steppenwolf mit der FRM KurbeL finde ich klasse!!Was wiegt den der NOX Rahmen?


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2010)

Dann mach ich mal mit...meine Entwicklung ist leider mehr von Diebstahl als Ausbaustufen bestimmt 

Mein erstes sinnvolles MTB, nachdem mir vor 8 Jahren mein Zaskar (kein Foto) gestohlen wurde:





Leider auch gestohlen, daher mein bisher racigstes Teil, vermiss ich auch etwas:





Habe ich dann auf Fully umgebaut, war zwar optisch nicht so der Knaller, hat mich aber süchtig gemacht. Ich steh mehr drauf, mich durchs Gelände zu prügeln:





Leider auch geklaut (Die Wanker), aber dafür dank Bikemarkt und einem Super Angebot ein Upgrade, dass sich gelohnt hat. Sieht lecker aus, fährt sich umso leckerer:





Wenn ich aber endlich mal fertig mit Studium bin, muss noch ein leichtes Hardtail her. Durch die Gegend pacen fehlt mir schon manchmal.


----------



## hefra (3. März 2010)

Die Idee gefällt mir. Ich stelle auch mal den Verlauf meiner MTBs vor.
Gleich am Anfang schon mal Sorry für die schlechten Fotos, ich fahre lieber als das ich knipse.

Angefangen hat alles mit einem Giant BoxShox




Da die Ausstattung ziemlich schlecht war wurde es umgebaut. Der letzte Stand sah dann so aus:




heute fährt der Rahmen mit Starrgabel, Dynamo und Gepäckträger durch die Stadt und zur Uni. Der Rahmen ist echt extrem haltbar.

Nach dem Giant bin ich aufs Fully umgestiegen:
Corratec Airtec Glaicer



Eigentlich ein super Tourenrad, leider hatte das Rad Qualitätsprobleme. Nach 1,5 Jahren knackte es, Grund war ein Riss der Dämpfer Aufnahme.

Von Corratec gab es dann einen Worldcuprahmen. So ziemlich das geilste Fully das ich je gefahren bin. Hielt aber leider viel kürzer! (Die Pedale waren nur zur Probefahrt montiert)




Parallel zu den Corratecs habe ich mir ein Hardtail aufgebaut. Günstig und Robust, aber viel zu schwer... 




Da die Gabel recht bescheiden war, wurde es schnell Zeit für eine neue. 





Nach den Corratec Problemen habe ich auf ein Focus Maguratestbike gewechselt. Mein Einstieg in den Rennsport!




Nach ca einem Jahr war ich so vom Rennsport infiziert, dass ich beide Bikes verkauft habe und mir ein CC-Hardtail aufgebaut habe.
Leider habe ich nur ein Foto von der letzen Konfiguration. Angefangen hat es mit den Teilen des Magurabikes... geendet hat es mit einem 9,2kg Renner.




Nach 1,5 Jahren musste auch der Rahmen weg und es kam Carbon. Das Poison war letzte Saison mein Wettkampfrad.




Diese Saison wurde es zum Trainings und Marathonrad degradiert.




Für die CC Rennen habe ich ein Bergamont, leider noch nicht ganz fertig



Sobald die neuen Felgen fürs Bergamont da sind sollten beide Bikes bei ca. 8,5kg liegen.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2010)

einrichtig guter threat hier. Gefällt mir. Werde später ebenfalls noch meine geschichte präsentieren. Vielleicht werde ich dann hier nicht so runtergemacht
Habe es aber überlebt. Geile sache hier.


----------



## Slow (3. März 2010)

Danke für eure Kommentare!



terrible schrieb:


> Was wiegt den der NOX Rahmen?



Also mein Rahmen ist 19" (M) groß und disc only und wurde von Nox mit 1380g angeben, was er auch in etwa wiegt. Ich habe leider keine genau ablesbare digitale Waage, von daher kann ichs nicht 100% ig sagen. Unter 1400g ist er auf jeden Fall, meines Ermessens hat er in der Tat sogar eher seine 1380g. 

Dein Cannondale gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Mal eine doofe Frage, gibt es eigentlich für die Lefty einen nicht so globigen Vorbau?


an morph027: Finde das Radon Fully eigentlich am besten, da es irgendwie fabrlich am stimmigsten ist. Die Reba Air-U-Turn macht in dem Fully auch mehr Sinn, als in dem HT. ;-) 
Das Ghost ist sicherlich technisch das beste Rad und sieht auch gut aus, aber auch mehr nach Stange und etwas langweiliger. Aber ist schon ok. Vielleicht liegts auch an dem Color-Key Bild, was ich nicht so mag. ;-))
Nichts für ungut bitte, aber wieso konnte man dir zwei Räder klauen?


an hefra: Das einzig schöne, was Corratec je gebaut hat, war das Team Bow. Aber dein Bike-Werdegang wurde ja auch immer schöner. Das Nox gefällt mir natürlich auch, wobei die weiße Gabel sehr verloren aussieht. Zeig dann mal das Bergamont, wenns fertig ist. Und die XTR würde da ja optisch besser reinpassen... ;-) Ansonsten sieht das ja schonmal sehr vielverspechend aus.
Am besten gefällt mir ja sogar das Poison mit der Durin. Ist eigentlich der Bergamont Rahmen nicht sogar schwerer, als das Poison?


Grüße,
Simon


----------



## terrible (3. März 2010)

von frm gibt es einen ganz schönen vorbau für cd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (3. März 2010)

@slow: Das erste (Biria) in der Hochschule, aber dort aus dem Hinterhof (Abus CityChain), seitdem stehts mit im Seminar/Hörsaal  Das zweite haben die Schw*nze mir aus dem Keller gezockt, seitdem hängen die hier in der Wohnung und ich konnte erfolgreich meine Versicherung testen.

Das Radon war farblich schon klasse, das stimmt. Leider viel zu wenig Freude gehabt, hatte das Teil effektiv ein halbes Jahr


----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2010)

Hier gibt´s ja mal Bikes zu sehen, die mir noch nie vorher im Forum untergekommen sind und habe schon manchmal stundenlang das Fotoalbum durchforstet, echt interessante Sachen und vor allem auch Schöne!


----------



## terrible (3. März 2010)

na dann doch mal ein lenkradschloss anbringen,wenn dir schon einige räder gemopst wurden.hihi


----------



## maggi>B (3. März 2010)

Brodie Rocket, Vorführrad 2005







[/URL][/IMG]

Kompletter Umbau und Lackierung in Perlmutt Weiß, 2007 bis heute






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. März 2010)

@hefra
Das Bergamont gefällt mir richtig gut, auch wenns noch nicht ganz fertig ist. 8,5 Kg ist schon eine gute Hausnummer, Respekt


Muss die Tage auch noch aktuelle Bilder machen.

VG
Marco


----------



## M!ke (3. März 2010)

maggi>B schrieb:


> Brodie Rocket, Vorführrad 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umlackiert???  Ich fand das Gelb obergeil....  Aber dir muss es gefallen.

Mike


----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2010)

Bei dem Brodie könnt mir einer abgehen, saugeil das Ding, die neue Farbe find ich nicht toll, sieht aber trotzdem noch super aus, ist halt schade, dass ich weiß wie es vorher erst aussah


----------



## maggi>B (3. März 2010)

Die alte Lackierung hatte halt schon einige Scheuerstellen und Abplatzer.
Leider kommt das Perlmutt Weiß auf Fotos nicht so gut rüber, aber ja mir gefällt es total und es hat hier Deutschland mal echt Seltenheitswert.


----------



## hefra (3. März 2010)

Der Bergamont Rahmen ist knapp 100g leichter als der Posison, außerdem hat er einen schmaleren Hinterbau. Der am Poison baut recht breit, deshalb ist da die XTR drauf. Außerdem ist die Tune leichter... Ich habe noch Kettenblätter für die XTR hier liegen um auf 2fach umzubauen. Mal sehen vielleicht kommt doch die XTR ans Bergamont. Aber eigentlich macht das nur Sinn wenn ich auch kurze Eggbeater Achsen verbaue, die XTR hat einen zu großen Q-Faktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (3. März 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Evo 09, seither nicht mehr verändert 8,87kg



A feines Radel.


----------



## EyeBeeM (4. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> A feines Radel.



Gefällt mir auch richtig richtig gut


----------



## fatboy (4. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Denke mal nopain-nogain begrüßt den Thread und andere von seinem Schlag auch!



Als ob das wichtig wäre, ob die den Thread begrüßen. Hauptsache, man kann endlich ohne Oberlehrerhaftes "Dein-Rad-passt nicht-in diesen Thread" geseiere lecke bikes anschauen.

Der Thread passt schon...


----------



## bene94 (4. März 2010)

Finde diesen Thread auch viel besser als den anderen.
Sind paar schöne Räder drinn. Vorallem die Entwicklung der Bikes von Tundra HT und hefra waren echt Klasse und auch spannend anzuschauen!


----------



## Pupo (4. März 2010)

Dann will auch auch male meine Bikegeschichte erzÃ¤hlen:

Ich habe im Sommer 2008 ein KTM Ultra Pro gekauft. Leider habe ich keine Bilder mehr...

Ausstattung: Rahmen: Aluminium 7005 â¢ Gabel: Suntour  XCR-Lockout, 80mm â¢ Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT, 27-Gang â¢ Schalthebel:  Shimano Deore Rapidfire â¢ Naben: Shimano â¢ Felgen:    Rigida ZAC 2000 â¢  Reifen:    Ritchey Speedmax â¢ Bremsen: Avid V-Bremsen

Entspricht ca. diesem hier. 

FÃ¼r mein Bike habe ich allerdings nur 499,- bezahlt. 

Im Herbst 2008 schrieb ich fÃ¼r die Schule ein 30 Seiten Referat mit dem Titel "Das Fahrrad." Danach meldete ich micht hier im Forum an und war insbesondere vom Leichtbau fasziniert. 
Nach an ein paat kleinen Upgrades (SchlÃ¤che, Reifen, Griffe...) an meinem KTM machte ich mir Gedanken wie es weitergehn sollte. 

Ich habe begonnen zu sparen. Es tat fast weh nichts mehr ins Fahrrad zu investiern 

Das KTM hab ich nach 1 1/2 Jahren zurÃ¼ck gebaut und fÃ¼r 460,- verkauft 

Im Juni 2009 hatte ich dann genug Geld um mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen. Genau 1000,-


Ich finde das Ergbenis kann sich sehn lassen:




(Bild zeigt Winterbereifung)







LG
Pupo


----------



## ScottErda (4. März 2010)

Hier mal meine EX-Bikes...von meinem Neuen gibts noch keine vernünftigen Bilder:

Mein erstes Bike (nach Auto-/Motorradführerschein) gekauft 2007:






war ein Giant Anthem³






2008 habe ich es wegen den 80mm Federweg und der mittelmäßigen Ausstattung verkauft und mir ein Hardtail geholt:






Dieses habe ich letztes Jahr im Juli zu Schrott gefahren (Baum war im Weg...)

Über den Winter hab ich dann mein neues Bike aufgebaut. Die Bilder folgen in Kürze : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2010)

Das Milan ist toll, der Rahmen sieht einfach traumhaft gearbeitet aus.
@ Pupo: Ich glaube mehr geht für das Geld echt nicht, tolles Bike, vor allem bei dem Preis.


----------



## H.R. (4. März 2010)

@.....EvilEvo
Da ich eben in Wolfen bei MC Donald war....unterstütze ich Deinen Thread natürlich
I love my Ghost.....


----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2010)

Mensch, hättste gleich auf´n Bier vorbeikommen können, wohne nur 500m entfernt, hab mich bis heute nicht getraut bei dir anzurufen^^. Hast du zufällig Lust, Samstag oder Sonntag zur RTF nach Bitterfeld zu kommen?

Schönes Bike, dass wir uns noch nie im Wald gesehn haben, grenz eigentlich an ein Wunder.


----------



## H.R. (4. März 2010)

hab Dir ne PN geschickt....
Wenn die Bike Saison beginnt musst mal anrufen....nützt nix ;o))
Bie denne


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

mein Beitrag zum Transen-Thread































Und nun schlagt auf mich ein, in anderen Threads traue ich mich schon gar nicht mehr zu posten

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## morph027 (5. März 2010)

Schick, das Gold sieht gut aus. Fehlt noch die goldene Race Face Kurbel 

Kommst du mit der kleinen Scheibe zurecht?


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Schick, das Gold sieht gut aus. Fehlt noch die goldene Race Face Kurbel
> 
> Kommst du mit der kleinen Scheibe zurecht?




Mit der Kurbel wäre in der Tat eine Überlegung, allerdings beißen sich dann die unterschiedlichen Goldtöne.

Die 160er Scheiben reichen für meine heimatlichen Verhältnisse völlig, auch in den Alpen war kein Mangel verspürbar.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2010)

Bis auf die Sattelstützen  tolle Bikes.

Bist du mit der BB7 zufrieden bzw. mit welchen Hebeln (kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen) und Hüllen fährst du sie? Überlege momentan, mir die Bremse für einen 29er-Aufbau zu holen.


----------



## morph027 (5. März 2010)

Achso, sah fast wie eine 140er aus, das Design lässt die Scheibe so klein wirken


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattelstützen  tolle Bikes.
> 
> Bist du mit der BB7 zufrieden bzw. mit welchen Hebeln (kann ich auf den Bildern nicht erkennen) und Hüllen fährst du sie? Überlege momentan, mir die Bremse für einen 29er-Aufbau zu holen.



Und ich dachte, daß mit den Stützen fällt keinem auf

Zur BB7:

Bin sehr zufrieden und verspüre auch keinen Drang auf Hydraulik.

Hebel sind am Serotta Avid Speed Dial SL und am Nicolai Avid Ultimate. Als Züge verwende ich Schaltaußenhüllen von Shimano, die Kunststoffkappen muß man leicht aufweiten, damit der Bremszug hier durchpasst. Der Innendurchmesser der Schaltaußenhülle hat mit dem Bremszug keine Probleme. Dadurch realisiert man einen knackigeren Druckpunkt und muß nicht sündhaft teure Außenhüllen verwenden.

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß der Avid Ultimate Hebel nochmals einen Hauch knackiger als der Speed Dial SL Hebel ist, oder ich rede mir dies nur einfach aufgrund des heftigen Preisunterschieds schön

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (5. März 2010)

Daraus...




...wurde das:




...und das (linke) hätte ich gern behalten:


----------



## terrible (5. März 2010)

Ich nehm des rechte hihihi!


----------



## Groudon (5. März 2010)

Zur BB7:

Habe die Bremse auch gut 4000km in 160mm gefahren und bin nicht enttäuscht. Natürlich ist sie Bremstechnisch nicht ganz so knackig wie ne Magura Marta (hab ich jetzt) aber sie ist auf jeden total ausreichend, wenn man nicht auf "leicht" aus ist... Bin sie mit den normalen Speed Dial 7 und den XTR Bremszügen gefahren.


----------



## MPK (5. März 2010)

terrible schrieb:


> Ich nehm des rechte hihihi!



 Es ging ja um das Linke, da das ein 20ger Rahmen ist. Ich war total überrascht, was das für ein Unterschied zu meinem ist. Und außerdem war ich von der Fox wirklich begeistert. Ich fahre eine RE3A Team, welche mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht ist, aber ich empfand es schon als großen Unterschied.


----------



## terrible (5. März 2010)

na und da das rechte kleiner aussieht werde ich des nehmen.wird wohl 18" sein.ich find die Sting Rahmen einfach klasse,wenn ich des so als CDler sagen darf ohne dabei eins auf den Deckel zu bekommen!hihi


----------



## jetos15 (6. März 2010)

sag nochma hihi...


----------



## chris29 (6. März 2010)

Das Tourenrad...2009
Stevens Fluent Es






Und das Racebike.....2010
Stvens Scope mit "Winterreifen" für Asphalt im Normalfall sind es XTR/Mavic717 Laufräder mit Rocket Ron


----------



## Kanonental (6. März 2010)

Geiles Stevens! Die Farben harmonieren so schön 
Wie viel wiegt das Teil?


----------



## chris29 (6. März 2010)

Danke  Wenigsten einen den es gefällt
Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht, der Rahmen hat nachgewogen 1136 Gramm. Ich denke wenns fertig ist sollten es um 9 Kg sein. 
Das wird noch geändert:
Sattel:SLR
Stütze: Trivativ Noir
Vorbau: Truvativ 100mm
evt. mal andere Bremsen, Magura Marta oder Avid mal sehen ist ja noch kein Bedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Hier mein NICOLAI Helius RC in "Wintertarn"


----------



## Joscha (6. März 2010)

schickes bild


----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Joscha schrieb:


> schickes bild



Schön dass es gefällt, ich hab leider nur ne Handycam.


----------



## Fabian93 (6. März 2010)

Noch kein Leichtgewicht,fährt sich aber bergab ziehmlich dolle
Für diese Jahr hab ich einiges an Umbauten auf dem Plan stehen...





So ist es öfter auch mal im Einsatz:


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2010)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Hier mein NICOLAI Helius RC in "Wintertarn"
> [/IMG][/URL]



Klasse 

So, dann will ich euch auch mal mit dem Werdegang meiner Bikes langweilen.

Angefangen hat das ganze 1992 oder 93 mit meinem ersten MTB, das den Namen verdiente. Damals gesponsert von meinen Eltern, die hofften, auf diese Weise den dicklichen, faulen und ganz und gar unsportlichen Sohnemann zu mehr Bewegung verleiten zu können. Es wurde dann ein quietschgelbes Dawes OneTrack aus Reynolds 500 Wasserrohren. Bockschwer, aber unverwüstlich. Die Ausstattung war mit einer 21 Gang Altus A20 nicht eben fürstlich. Leider habe ich keine Fotos vom Originalzustand, aber das Rad befindet sich immer noch in meinem Besitz und dient nach einigen Umbauten als Stadtrad:





Die Altus tuts übrigens immer noch. 
Kleiner Seitenhieb am Rande: Die originalen Reifen der Marke "Swallow" (klingelt da was?) hab ich immer noch im Schrank liegen, die haben immer noch genug Profil, um damit fahren zu können. Warum kann Schwalbe sowas heute nicht mehr? 

Das Vorhaben scheiterte kläglich, nach anfänglicher Begeisterung wurde das Rad nur sehr sporadisch bewegt. Das änderte sich erst um die Jahrtausendwende, als ich mit dem Studium im schönen Ilmenau begann und es ohne sportlichen Ausgleich einfach nicht mehr ging. Einige zeit lang machte ich dann mit dem Hobel den Thüringer Wald unsicher. 

Allerdings war es nicht eben spassig, 20 Kilo ungefederten Stahl auf Schmücke, Dreiherrenstein und Co. hochzutreten - und mit Cantis wieder runter. Also musste 2002 (glaub ich) ein neues Bike her. Das war ein silbernes Cube LTD1, mit wildem Shimano-Mix von Alivio bis XT und einer Judy TT. Für mich allerdings ein echter Quantensprung, mit dem der Spaß am Biken sich so richtig zu entwickeln begann. Leider hab ich davon auch keine Fotos, sah aber auch völlig unspektakulär aus. Recht bald wurde die Judy durch eine Sid SL ersetzt, was in Verbindung mit meinen damals ca. 85 Kilo für ein interessantes Fahrverhalten sorgte.

Das Cube wurde dann im Sommer 2005 an der Uni geklaut, während ich 20m Luftline entfernt und nur durch eine Glasscheibe davon getrennt an meiner Diplomarbeit arbeitete. Merke: Bike in Sichtweite abstellen hilft nur, wenn man auch regelmäßig hinschaut .

Ersetzt wurde es durch ein wiederum gelbes Curtis Element Team mit LX/XT/HS33. Geiles Bike, leider kaufte ich es mindestens eine Nummer zu groß: 22 Zoll bei 1.78, war günstig, Student halt...

Jetzt kommen wir langsam in die Regionen, wo ich meine Bikes fotografisch dokumentiert habe. Im Herbst 2006 nutzte ich den Ausverkauf bei Multicycle/Curtis, um den zu großen Rahmen durch einen passenden zu ersetzen. Dabei fiel die Entscheidung, den Umbau erstmal selbst zu versuchen und dabei ordentlich Gewicht (am Bike, nicht am Besitzer, obwohl das auch nicht verkehrt wäre) abzuspecken. Diesem Vorhaben fiel ein Großteil der originalen Teile zum Opfer, so dass es de facto ein kompletter Neuaufbau wurde. Das Ergebnis sah dann so aus:





Nichts besonderes, aber ich war stolz wie Oskar, dass meine 2 linken Hände das hinbekommen hatten und es nicht bei der ersten Fahrt wieder auseinander fiel.

Das Bike wurde dann immer wieder kleineren Umbauten unterzogen (der Bastelvirus hatte mich voll erwischt), die aktuelle Ausbaustufe sieht so aus:





Als dann die Fahrleistung von einigen 100km im Jahr auf über 2000 anwuchs und durch den Job überdies Geld reinkam, beschloß ich, dass es Zeit sei, mal ein Fully auszuprobieren. Weil damals (Ende 2006/Anfang 2007) weiß gerade total in und neu war, sollte es also weiß sein, und natürlich wieder im Selbstaufbau entstehen. Die Wahl fiel als Basis auf ein 2006er TrengaDe TW 1.7, das sodann zerlegt und komplett umgebaut wurde. Das Ergebnis war folgendes:





Von Sitzposition und Fahrwerk her ein gutes Bike. In diesem Aufbau aber über 13 Kilo schwer (der Rahmen wog über 3 Kilo ) und nicht gerade mit spielerischem Handling. Das wollte eigentlich immer lieber geradeaus. Zudem hatte ich mich an dem ach so tollen weiß schnell satt gesehen.

Als ich dann im Herbst 2008 bei einem Händler ein stark reduziertes Lapierre X-Control 310 sah, war es um das Trenga geschehen. Selbstredend, dass auch dieses Bike als erste Maßnahme komplett umgebaut wurde:





Überraschenderweise sieht es heute noch genauso aus.

Dafür sind aber die Tage des roten Curtis wohl gezählt (schweren Herzens), denn letzten Herbst gab ich ob des schwächelnden Pfunds der schon länger bestehenden Liebe zu einem gewissen hübschen Engländer nach





und als Drittbike ist das Curtis dann doch zu schade, Außerdem brauch ich Platz. Anfragen und Angebote, gerne auch für Einzelteile, bitte per PM .

So, das wars auch schon...


----------



## jörgl (6. März 2010)

Da im CC-Country-Thread offensichtlich unerwünscht, hier mein einziges fahrfertiges MTB. Gedacht als Ergänzung zu meinen Crossern, wenn diese traktionsmäßig am Ende sind. Hatte mal ein Centurion NoPogo, aber die Vollfederung hatte ich bei meinem Einsatzbereich nie wirklich nötig.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/586461]
	
[/URL]



Die BB7 kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Fahre sie (getunt) an 3 Crossern und bin begeistert......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/589162]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2010)

Schönes Klein. Auf die Erklärung, warum das kein CC-Bike sein soll, bin ich gespannt. Ist der Thread mittlerweile so abgehoben, dass nur noch allerneues- und leichtestes Material aus 3-fach kaltgeschleudertem Carbofaszinatium mit mindestens 2m Sattelüberhöhung und nicht unter 6000 Euro Neupreis als CC-Bike durchgeht?


----------



## jörgl (6. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schönes Klein. Auf die Erklärung, warum das kein CC-Bike sein soll, bin ich gespannt. Ist der Thread mittlerweile so abgehoben, dass nur noch allerneues- und leichtestes Material aus 3-fach kaltgeschleudertem Carbofaszinatium mit mindestens 2m Sattelüberhöhung und nicht unter 6000 Euro Neupreis als CC-Bike durchgeht?



Nur einer der Kommentare....



earlofwine schrieb:


> Hab auch nichts gegen Klein oder ähnliche Kultbikes.
> Doch ernsthafte CC Bikes sind sie halt einfach nicht mehr.
> 
> Leider sind auch diese Versender-Kutschen immer mehr am Vormarsch...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (6. März 2010)

Na, dann werd' ich mal jörgl's Beispiel folgen und euch meinen Hobel auch mal hier präsentieren.

Zuerst mal der Stand nach (vorerst) fertiggestelltem Aufbau letztes Frühjahr:




Im Strassentrimm:




Artgerecht gehalten wird das Rad selbstverständlich auch 


 

 



Beim Aufbau meines BlueKnight hab' ich mich an meinem Müsing aus meiner aktiven Zeit um '96 rum orientiert (davon hab' ich leider nur Scans von Papierbildern):



(Januar '96)




(September '97)

P.S.: Sollte noch jemand eine AC-Gabelbrücke wie im obigen Bild herumliegen haben, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht sehr freuen


----------



## carofem (6. März 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Das Tourenrad...2009
> Stevens Fluent Es
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit welchen Schläuchen fährst du die Rocket Rons?


----------



## ChrisKing (7. März 2010)

hier mal mein canyon nerve xc


----------



## chris29 (7. März 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Mit welchen Schläuchen fährst du die Rocket Rons?



Schwalbe Extra Light


----------



## Ludmann (7. März 2010)

erstmal danke an den ersteller hier!  ist vll die nette alternative für die, die nicht nur auf gewicht und bauteile gehen 
da möchte ich auch mal meins posten, habe jetzt erst wieder angefahren mit fahren, da mir vorher das nötige kleingeld gefehlt hatte bin ich 8 jahre ein corratec gefahren eher magere ausstattung! Dieses jahr kam dann das ersehnte neue fahrrad. für ehrliche meinungen bin ich offen  . sorry für das bild ist nur eine handycam!






ps: das steppenwolf und das stevens finde ich persönlich sehr schick


----------



## eddy 1 (7. März 2010)

schönes design

verbesserung Felgenaufkleber reduzieren und ein paar spacer weniger


----------



## EvilEvo (7. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Rahmen und schöner Aufbau, nur von der Tauglichkeit der Sattelstütze bin ich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, die Stütze würde bei mir auch rausfliegen. An die geschwungenen Rahmenformen der neuen Tundras muss ich mich zwar noch gewöhnen, trotzdem schöne Bike. Brauchst Du das hohe Cockpit wirklich? Das Tundra ist ja eher ein Racer.

Da wir schonmal beim Thema Stevens sind, mein Tourenvehikel, F9 Race von 2004, bis auf Lenker und Vorbau war das mal der Serienzustand:


 

Die Skareb war mir mit der Scheibe trotz meines geringen Gewichts immer etwas zu weich und ist letzten Sommer endgültig rausgeflogen. Die SID ist deutlich besser. Nach 5 1/2 Jahren war außerdem ein neuer Laufradsatz fällig. Nun läuft es erstmal wieder richtig gut, hoffentlich ist der blöder Schnee bald weg:




Der Thread ist super, hier herrscht ein wunderbar entspannter Umgangston und niemand wird wegen "falsch" ausgerichteten Reifen, zu langer Leitungen oder sonstigem Quatsch doof angemacht. Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (7. März 2010)

Das ist aber ein gelungener Aufbau/Umbau  gefällt mir richtig gut das Stevens.

Grüße Ike


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2010)

Moin,

hier stelle ich noch mal mein Tourenbike vor. Ist eigentlich aus einem Notfall (Riss in einer Schweissnaht) beim alten Bike entstanden:




Das war der Ursprung des Bikes bis zur Entdeckung des Schadens




Hier dann danach mit dem Übergangsrahmen, da der gewünschte noch nicht lieferbar war.




Und das ist jetzt daraus geworden, fährt sich absolut genial!


----------



## EvilEvo (7. März 2010)

Das Stevens im neuen Aufbau find ich mal richtig schick, sehr schöne Optik!


----------



## Ludmann (8. März 2010)

danke erstmal! auf die frage zwecks dem hohen cockpit, ich empfinde es als bequem, so kommt es ja auch standard in die läden, nur ich ihr habt recht ich werde es mal mit ein paar spacer weniger versuchen da mir auf längeren fahrten die hände einschlafen und ich denke das es vll dadurch kommen könnte, da das vorher noch nie aufgetretten ist. optisch wird es auch ansprechender aussehen mit ein paar spacer weniger 

zu welcher sattelstütze würdest du greifen @evo?


----------



## EvilEvo (8. März 2010)

Abhängig vom Geld, auf jeden Fall nicht so ein gekröpftes Teil, die Dinger brauchen einfach unglaublich viel Drehmoment und klemmen schlecht. Wenn sie sich dann unterwegs mal lösen, rutscht der Sattel die ganze Zeit nach hinten und man kriegt ihn mit dem Taschenwerkzeug meist nur  kurzzeitig wieder richtig fest. Ausserdem finde ich die Dinger einfach hässlich^^.
Ne RaceFace Evolve würde richtig gut zum Bike passen.


----------



## ScottErda (8. März 2010)

Der Schnee ist (wenigstens bei uns auf dem Hof) wieder weg getaut und damit ist die Zeit für das Quantec-Fotoshooting gekommen 
(Bilder sind mit der Manitou R7 SPV da meine Fox zum Service musste...)

Seht selbst und lasst eurer Kritik freien Lauf 






















so long

Norman


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

die kurbel fand ich schrecklich. sonst ganz nett.


----------



## wickedstyle (8. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist (wenigstens bei uns auf dem Hof) wieder weg getaut und damit ist die Zeit für das Quantec-Fotoshooting gekommen
> (Bilder sind mit der Manitou R7 SPV da meine Fox zum Service musste...)
> 
> Seht selbst und lasst eurer Kritik freien Lauf
> ...


 Mir gefällt der Aufbau sehr gut, sogar transparente/weiße Kabelbinder an der Gabel!!


----------



## dragon07 (8. März 2010)

Hi
@ScottErda hübsch nur die Reifen würde ich entweder mit Streifen oder ohne schauen so komisch aus.

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi>B (8. März 2010)

Bis auf die unterschiedliche Reifenoptik, sehr geil.


----------



## ScottErda (8. März 2010)

Reifen sind noch die Restbestände vom letzten Jahr.
Hinten der Schwarz/Weiße war runter gefahren und vorne der noch so gut wie neu.
Da hab ich nen neuen schwarzen NoNi gekauft und den mit weißen Streifen nach hinten verbant.

Sowie das Wetter einigermaßen Frühling-mäßig wird kommt eh der Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz mit Conti Mountainking SS drauf, der bei mir im Keller liegt.
Auf den Bildern ist sozusagen der Winter-LRS


----------



## ScottErda (8. März 2010)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Aufbau sehr gut, sogar transparente/weiße Kabelbinder an der Gabel!!



Tja, Wicked...ich hör halt auf gut gemeinte Kritik 
und hattest recht, sieht mit Weißen echt besser aus!


----------



## morph027 (8. März 2010)

Sehr weiß, aber trotzdem geil!


----------



## Jaypeare (8. März 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich, ich könnte keine weißen Bikes mehr sehen. Bei dem da mach ich mal ne Ausnahme. Sauber!


----------



## 46nos (8. März 2010)

@ScottErda: sind die Bremsen die Tektro Auriga Pro? bist du zufrieden damit? wie ist die Bremsleistung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (8. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Tja, Wicked...ich hör halt auf gut gemeinte Kritik
> und hattest recht, sieht mit Weißen echt besser aus!


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2010)

46nos schrieb:


> @ScottErda: sind die Bremsen die Tektro Auriga Pro? bist du zufrieden damit? wie ist die Bremsleistung?



Ich bin die Tektro Pro auch schon mal gefahren, für den günstigen Preis absolut Klasse!


----------



## Tundra HT (8. März 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ein nicht weißes Bike im Programm, da Echinopsis und ich anscheinend einen ähnlichen Radgeschmack haben (siehe Stevens  ), ist es Zeit noch ein altes F9 im neuen Gewand zu posten.




Sattel, Stütze, Lenker und Gabel werden bald in den Ruhestand geschickt .
Gruß Jan


----------



## EvilEvo (8. März 2010)

Ich find diese Stevens F Rahmeneinfach unglaublich elegant und schön.
Das weiße HT von ScottErda find ich auch richtig toll, beim ersten Anblick fand ich es einfach nur hammer, auf den 2. Blick viel mir dann der "wilde" Teilemix auf, aber irgendwie passts doch, würds dann halt gern mal mit Crossride sehen, hoffe, das dauert nit mehr lange.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. März 2010)

Liegt die Aerozine nur zufällig da, oder willst du die schöne geschwärzte XTR damit ersetzen?


----------



## Tundra HT (9. März 2010)

Ne, die war nur montiert um zu sehen wie eine schwarze Kurbelgarnitur an dem Bike wirkt. Danach wurde dann die XTR schwarz lackiert. Die Aerozine ist jetzt wieder am Steppi Nr.2.
(siehe Seite 2 in diesem Thread)
Gruß Jan


----------



## ScottErda (9. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich hatte die Tektro notgedrungen gekauft, da nach einem Sturz letztes Jahr meine Magura Louise kaputt war und ich mit wenig Budget schnell ein neues Bike aufbauen wollte.

Es sollte eigentlich nur eine vorübergehende Lösung sein, das ich die Tektro fahre.
Aber ich kann mich im Nachhinein über die Bremse nicht beschweren. Druckpunkt und Bremsleistung sind okay und für das Geld (Set + Adapter und Scheiben 140 ) unschlagbar. Klar gibt es leichtere und Bessere. Die sind dann aber auch wieder teurer.

Den Crossride Laufradsatz habe ich soeben ans Rad geschraubt. Wenn die Sonne morgen wieder scheint, gibts Bilder.

Der wilde Teilemix sind auch noch Nachwirkungen des Sturzes letztes Jahr im Herbst.
Nachdem Rahmen, Laufrad hinten, Lenker, Bremsen, Schaltwerk und die Gabel beschädigt waren, habe ich aus den Teilen die noch zu verwenden waren im Urlaub zwischen den Jahren das Quantec nun aufgebaut.

Im Laufe des Jahres kommt noch ein zum XTR Schaltwerk passender Umwerfer dran und je nachdem ob ich mir noch zusätzlich ein Fully aufbaue oder nicht gibt es einen anderen leichteren Laufradsatz, das ich unter die 10 kg komme.
Jetz bin ich bei 10,8 kg. Wobei da Laufradsatz alleine wohl nicht ausreichen wird.
Die Kurbel dachte ich passt besser zum Schaltwerk als die XT die vorher montiert war. Aber da hab ich bisschen falsch gedacht 
Will mal probieren, ob sich die XT rot eloxieren lässt. Aber das sind genauso wie die Laufräder Hirnspinnereien für die ferne Zukunft. 
Jetzt muss erst mal gefahren werden. Bisher hat das neue Bike erst 70km auf den Rädern...

...so genug Offtopic!!!

Wieder Bilder her!

Meine mit Crossride LRS folgt morgen oder Ende der Woche

so long

Norman


----------



## Greg House (10. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schönes Klein. Auf die Erklärung, warum das kein CC-Bike sein soll, bin ich gespannt. Ist der Thread mittlerweile so abgehoben, dass nur noch allerneues- und leichtestes Material aus 3-fach kaltgeschleudertem Carbofaszinatium mit mindestens 2m Sattelüberhöhung und nicht unter 6000 Euro Neupreis als CC-Bike durchgeht?


 
Leider sind immer mehr Leute unterwegs die einfach keine Ahnung haben
Carbon ist Heute das A-Z bei manchen. Doch es gibt auch solche Menschen die auch mit einen Klein CC Fahren und andere stehen lassen
Ich liebe es wenn ich mit meinen`dummen Stahlbock` andere verheize
Ja, ich liebe es. Zum Glück fange auch Jugendliche an zuverstehen das Carbon nicht alles ist und der Kultfaktor fehlt bei manchen Rädern. Dazu später mehr
Hier der beweis


----------



## renepu (10. März 2010)

dann darf ich auch mal......bin ja mal gespannt eher selten bei euch hier.
falls das foto nicht funzt. hier der link.
http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/mountain/race/full-suspension-alu/scorerc2.0.php


----------



## morph027 (10. März 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (10. März 2010)

Nettes Bike. Nächstes Mal aber bitte ein reales Foto anstelle des Katalogfotos .

@Greg: Ja so ein Yeti ist was feines. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal geschenkt bekommen. Starke Aktion. 
Und dein IF gehört ohnehin m.M.n. zu den schönsten Bikes hier im Forum.


----------



## renepu (10. März 2010)

@morph027 íst zwar das rc 3.0 aber danke trotzedem fürs reinstellen.

@jaypeare wenn da nicht das " gewusst wie wär?"


----------



## Jaypeare (10. März 2010)

renepu schrieb:


> @jaypeare wenn da nicht das " gewusst wie wär?"



Kamera kaufen -> auspacken -> Batterien rein -> Foto machen -> in dein Fotoalbum (Link "Fotos" unterhalb deines Nutzernamens/profils) hochladen -> auf "BB-Code anzeigen" (unterhalb des Bildes) klicken -> Code kopieren -> in deinen Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## ScottErda (10. März 2010)

Quantec Superlight R7 Supersonic





so long...


----------



## Tundra HT (10. März 2010)

Ich hab ein dejavue ! Ich liebe weiß!


----------



## ScottErda (10. März 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Ich hab ein dejavue ! Ich liebe weiß!



Ja, aber jetzt mit Mavic Crossride LRS + Continental Mountainking 2,2 Supersonic


----------



## EvilEvo (10. März 2010)

KTM Score war schon immer mein Traumfully, neben einem Yeti ARC. Das Yeti wird sicher auch mal richtig geil.
Zum Quantec: Danke fürs neue Pic mit dem richtigen LRS, echt messerscharf das Bike


----------



## Greg House (11. März 2010)

@Greg: Ja so ein Yeti ist was feines. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal geschenkt bekommen. Starke Aktion. 
Und dein IF gehört ohnehin m.M.n. zu den schönsten Bikes hier im Forum.[/quote]


Danke für die


Und da es hier noch nicht drin war darf ich nochmal

































So jetzt ist gut. Nun wird was neues Bestellt,  aufgebaut und Fotografiert


----------



## Greg House (11. März 2010)

Marcels Yeti 

















Stolz!!!




später mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (11. März 2010)

Hier mal in Titanbike von mir








Verzeiht die Schutzblechhalterung / Winterrad


----------



## Greg House (11. März 2010)

Habe ich euch das eigendlich schon gezeigt?















Ich glaube ich bin süchtig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2010)

aaaah ein blauer controle tech  
der lenker ist so geil! hab ich an meinem ghost auch dran


----------



## mäxx__ (11. März 2010)

Mein "CC-Bike", bzw Winter- und Allzweckbike




Ab April sind die Beleuchtung, Refletoren und die Pedale wieder weg!
Brauche das Rad aber tagtäglich für die Arbeit und da geht die Sicherheit halt vor!

Allzweckradl


----------



## cluso (11. März 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> Ab April sind die *Beleuchtung, Refletoren* und die Pedale wieder weg!
> Brauche das Rad aber tagtäglich für die Arbeit und da geht die Sicherheit halt vor!
> 
> *Allzweckradl:*D



Hab ich volles Verständnisss für, aber du bist dir sicher dass das Rad die richtige Größe hat? Die Sitzposition sieht...äh...etwas ungewöhnlich. 



Bitte sperrt Greg House...


...hab fast nen Herzinfakt gekriegt bei seinen Rädern.


----------



## mäxx__ (11. März 2010)

ja mit der Grösse bin ich mir sicher!

Ist ein 18" Rahmen und ich bin 1,77cm - passt super.
Habe die Gabel auf 120mm ausgefahren und der Sattel steckt ca. 1cm tiefer, da es für den Arbeitsweg entspannter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. März 2010)

Da hier ja nicht so strenge Sitten herrschen, poste ich auch mal eins meiner Bikes. Hab es eigentlich als Trainingsbike und möglichst nicht zu hochwertig aufgebaut um es auch in der Stadt nutzen (inkl. abschließen) zu können, da dann aber noch ein Fully angeschafft wurde, ist das Bike jetzt platzmäßig zuviel und wird verkauft. Der Aufbau hat ca. 50km runter...Fragen, Infos, weitere Bilder bei Interesse per PN









Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## kerthor (12. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Quantec Superlight R7 Supersonic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!!!


----------



## jetos15 (13. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Marcels Yeti
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BITTE MAL KOMPLETT
warte schon seitdem du den rahmen das erste mal nackt gepostet hast


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. März 2010)

Hi,

so sah mein Bike bis heute Nachmittag noch aus





Jetzt siehts so aus und ist damit erstmal Frühlingsfertig





Geändert wurde der Sattel, die Sattelstütze, die Sattelstützklemme, die Reifen und ein Flaschenhalter kam hinzu



Als nächstes wird ein neuer Flatbar, Vorbau und LRS kommen.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## bene94 (13. März 2010)

Wirkt durch die Stütze und den Sattel gleich viel sportlicher.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. März 2010)

Das Stevens, just sexy, nur die Felgenaufkleber trüben das Bild ein bisschen. Stevens versteht es noch, richtig schöne Hardtailrahmen zu bauen.


----------



## chris29 (14. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Stevens, just sexy, nur die Felgenaufkleber trüben das Bild ein bisschen. Stevens versteht es noch, richtig schöne Hardtailrahmen zu bauen.



Schön schon, hab den selben Rahmen hier noch liegen, fast neu und ohne nennenswerten (falls jemand Inderesse hat) Find Ihne ein bissel schwer, 1600 Gramm wiegt meiner in 20" mit Steuersatzschalen.
Aber trotzdem schönes Radl, 18" ?


----------



## volki3 (14. März 2010)

Gemoje.

Finde diesen Thread Klasse 

So, hier mal mein Specialized Epic FSR Expert... Ich Liebe es 











Aufkleber auf der SID ist mittlerweile Schwarz. 
Tauschen werde ich noch LRS, Steuersatz, Sattel + Stütze und vielleicht ne Weiße Klemme. Dann habe ich es so wie ich es haben will


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. März 2010)

Schickes Epic, könnte allerdings mal ne´ Reinigung vertragen




> Aber trotzdem schönes Radl, 18" ?



Ja, ist ein 18" Rahmen 



> nur die Felgenaufkleber trüben das Bild ein bisschen



Ich kann mich selbst nicht entscheiden ob sie weg sollen oder nicht, aber ich stimme dir zu... das gelb passt gar nicht
Bald kommen da sowieso andere Laufräder dran.

Mfg


----------



## volki3 (14. März 2010)

Danke!
Is ja wieder Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (14. März 2010)

So, hier noch ein Bild in freier Wildbahn von heute





War ne ganz schöne Sauerei aber jetzt ist alles schon wieder sauber

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Mais (14. März 2010)

endlich mal ein Thread wo mit gebrauchsrädern statt museumsstücken geprahlt wird 

meins befindet sich z.Zt. im Umbau und Bilder gibbet zum Glück vom Urzustand keine mehr.
dauert also noch ne kleine weile 

das stevens ist aber mal übelst sexy


----------



## Echinopsis (14. März 2010)

Schönes Stevens. Ist das Wiehengebirge schon wieder eis-und schneefrei? Im Teuto liegt leider noch einiges.


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. März 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die Blumen! 

Größtenteils ist es schneefrei, an manchen Stellen ist noch etwas Schnee 
und Eis übrig aber das erledigt sich auch so langsam.


----------



## -Testpilot- (14. März 2010)

mein citybike




mein wintertrainingsbike





mein frühjahrtrainingsbike


----------



## eberleko (14. März 2010)

Finde ich gut mit diesem Thread hier, wo man sich wirklich nun traut sein Rad zu posten. 
Auch cool finde ich die Idee mit Bike-Lebenslauf, hier also meins:


1. umbau:





2. Umbau:





3. kleinere Uptades, aktuell sind wieder andere Reifen drauf:





4. ab und zu siehts auh mal so aus 






danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## fuzzball (15. März 2010)

hi finde die Idee gut und möchte auch was dazu betragen 

anno ende 2006 stellte Cannondale das Taurine, den ersten Plaste Bomber made in Taiwan vor, Da ich davon nicht viel halte hab ich mir bei meinem Händler zwei Optimo Rahmen - der letzte XC Race HT Rahmen von Cannondale - und zwei Fatty´s von 88 gekauft, eins als Trainingsrad, dass andere als Einsatzbike.
Das Einsatzbike mit XTR und Co, aktuell noch mit Hollowgramm SL und neuem LRS (DT190,CX Ray, MMX Podium), die aktuelle Ausbaustufe, welche leider noch in Einzelteilen im Arbeitszimmer liegt bei 8,5/8,7kg - auf dem Bild aufgebaut für ein 3 Tage Rennen, deswegen zuverlässige Pedale und ultrabequemer Sattel und ein Gewicht von 9,4kg.



Das Trainingsbike, am Anfang noch mit der 960er XTR, anschließend mit XTR 970 Bremsen,XTR/XT Komponenten und aktuell den früheren LRS aus dem Einsatzbike (DT240m, Revo, Olympic) - leider hat es mich letztes Jahr damit gelegt und den Rahmen um einen Baum gewickelt, deswegen wurde der Rahmen gg den des Organspenders (Bild letztes Bke) getauscht. Gewicht 9 bis 9,5kg



Zu guter letzt der Organspender; zu dem Rahmen bin ich durch Zufall gekommen, nachdem ich die oberen beiden gekauft habe. 2 Wochen nach dem kauf der anderen beiden Rahmen ist mein alter CAAD3 F3000 (BJ 1996) Rahmen gebrochen und Cannondale hat mir diesen Optimo Rahmenkit ohne Zuzahlung gegeben. Aufgebaut hab ich es dann als Tourenbike mit vorhandenen Teilen, aber bis vergangenes Jahr im Herbst bin ich damit keine 100km gefahren - aber nachdem ich meinen Trainingsrahmen zerlegt habe bin ich froh, dass ich bisher noch keins meiner aufgebauten Bikes verkauft habe, denn jetzt hab ich noch einen traumhaft steifen Rahmen für mein Trainingsbike. Das Gewicht auf dem Bild beträgt 10,5kg.




Die 3 Bikes waren die letzten die ich mir als Student geleistet hab. Aktuelle Bilder kommen sobald ich mit dem Aufbau fertig bin.

Sobald mein Scalpel aufgebaut ist kommt meine Scalpel Entwicklung (Scalpel Serie 1 von 2003 bis 2009; Scalpel Serie 2 von 2010) als Teil 2 

PS. inzwischen besitze ich auch ein Taurine und es fährtsich im Verhältnis zu dem Optimo einfach *******


----------



## chris29 (15. März 2010)

sind die gewichtsangaben von dir auch so gewogen?? kann die nicht glauben, schon garnicht dei 10,5 kg auf den letzten bild...? vielleicht irre ich micht ja aber auch


----------



## fuzzball (15. März 2010)

bei den oberen beiden sind die Einzelteile gewogen, sowie z.B. beim ersten Bild das Gesamtgewicht der damaligen Konfiguration, und je nach Bereifung und LRS variiert das Gewicht; beim letzten hab ich 10,5kg in Erinnerung, muss aber sagen es können auch mehr sein, da ich keine Teileliste davon habe.
Wer es kontrollieren will eine Teileliste

*Teileliste Einsatzbike 2010:*
Rahmen:	  Cannondale	Optimo 06	M inkl. Steuersatz			
Gabel:	  Cannondale	Fatty Ultra Dlr	
Steuersatz:	  Cannondale	SI			
Vorbau:	  Cannondale	mit F99 Klemmen	
Lenker:	  Schmolke Carbon	MTB TLO	520mm
Griffe:	  Ritchey	WCS			
Sattelklemme:	Funworks		
Sattelstütze:	Schmolke Carbon	MTB TLO	27,2mm 300mm
Sattel:	        Keil	Carbon
Schnellspanner:	Ringle	Skewer	
VR-Nabe:	        DT Swiss	190 CL	Keramiklager
HR-Nabe:	        DT Swiss	190 CL	Keramiklager
Speichen:	        Sapim	CX Ray	64 Stück
Nippel	:               Sapim	Alu	
Felgen:	        No Tubes 	MMX Podium	32 Loch
Felgenband:	Yellowtape	Klebeband+Ventil	
Tubelesskit:	Hutchinson	Air Tubeless	2X 60ml
Vorderreifen:	Schwalbe 	FF 2.0 evo	
Hinterreifen:	Schwalbe 	FF 2.0 evo	

Innenlager: 	BSA Innenlager Kit	Bb30 auf BSA	
Kurbeln:      	Cannondale	Hollowgramm SL	mit 3 fach Spider
Kettenblätter:	Extralight	OctaRamp Gara	
Kettenblattschrauben:	Cannondale	Alu	im Kurbelgewicht
Kurbelschrauben:	Cannondale	Alu	im Kurbelgewicht

Pedale:	        CB	EggBea. SL	
Kassette:	        Shimano	XTR	11-34		
Kette:	        Shimano	Dure Ace	7900 10 fach
Schaltgriffe:	Shimano	XT 2004	ohne Ganganzeige
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano	XTR Shadow GS	
Umwerfer:   	Shimano	Dure Ace	31,8mm down swing
Schalthüllen:	Shimano	XTR	
Schaltinnenzüge:	Shimano	XTR	s.o.
Vorderbremse:	Shimano	XTR 2007	
Hinterbremse:	Shimano	XTR 2007				
Scheibe vorne	Shimano	XTR 2007	160mm
Scheibe hinten	Shimano	XTR 2007	140mm

Summe: nach Crazy Eddies Excelliste bin ich damit bei 8,426gr, diese ist bisher (am Ende kontrolliert durch eine Hängewaage, allerdings nur mit einer Kommastelle) immer sehr genau. Am Ende kommen immer noch ein paar Gramm Fett und Öl dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (15. März 2010)

auch wenns viele nicht mögen ich finde ein Cannondale mit Fatty


gibts da auch etwas filligranere Vorbauten für? (ich weis 1.5)


----------



## fuzzball (15. März 2010)

filligran nein, aber z.B. von FRM 120mm





Vorsicht Cannondale ist nicht 1.5 sondern 1.5xx


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Stevens versteht es noch, richtig schöne Hardtailrahmen zu bauen.



Aus dem Taiwan-Katalog... Schön isses aber!


----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2010)

Mich interessiert es einen Dreck, welcher Nationalität der Schweißer angehört und welche anderen 100 Rahmenmodelle von anderen "Weltmarken" direkt daneben oder danach geschweißt werden. Meinst du, mit deinem Univega ist das anders? Wenn Rahmen reden könnten, würden sich 90% auf den Trails grüßen, weil sie sich von früher kennen.


Muss mal ein Bild von meinem Fully einwerfen, weil ich ein paar farbliche Veränderungen vornehmen will und euch um euren Rat fragen muss:



Also zur Auswahl steht: 
1. Rote Speichennippel, rote Kurbelschraube, rote Kettenblattschrauben. 
Vorteil: 
-Rote Schnellspanner sind vorhanden
-passt gut zu den div. roten Sachen am Bike, z.b. Gabelaufkleber, Dämpfer, Felgen.
Nachteil:
- Schon so viel rotes Eloxal am anderen Bike.
2. Goldene Speichennippel, goldene KB.-Schrauben, goldene Schnellspanner.
Vorteil:
- Sieht denke ich mal gut aus, passt zu Standrohren und Schaltaussenhüllen.
Nachteil:
- Teile müssen alle neu gekauft werden.
3. Schwarze Schnellspanner, Speichennippel evtl. noch schwarze Kurbel.
Vorteil:
- Schnellspanner vorhanden, wirkt dezent und unauffällig.
Nachteil:
- Wenn neue Kurbel, wird´s teuer
4. Silberne Alunippel, silberne Schnellspanner und KB-Schrauben.
Vorteil: 
- Passt gut zu Bremsen, Antrieb und Dekoren.
Nachteil:
- Fällt mir nix ein.
Also, 1, 2 oder 3, macht mal Vorschläge, am besten mit Begründung.


----------



## Slow (15. März 2010)

Also gold würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Das finde ich passt irgendwie gar nicht. Der Bezug zu den Standrohren und den Aussenhüllen ist auch recht weit hergeholt. ;-)

Silber würde ich auch nicht machen, wenn man schon die Wahl hat, sowas zu wählen. Schwarz fände ich an den Nippel ganz gut, aber Rest eher langweilig.

Somit würde ich zum Rot tendieren. Was spricht gegen schwarze Kurbel mit roten Schrauben? ;-)
Musst nur aufpassen, dass dus mit den roten Akzenten nicht übertreibst. Die genannten Änderung gehen klar, aber mehr würd ich nicht machen.

Oder überall rote Aufkleber ab und blaue Eloxalteile. Passt am besten zur Rahmenfarbe, finde ich. Aber Aufkleber würd ich auch nicht abmachen...


----------



## hardflipper (15. März 2010)

Vermutlich das schwerste HT im Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (16. März 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> So, hier noch ein Bild in freier Wildbahn von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt Nett.
was ist das für ein sattel?


----------



## bene94 (16. März 2010)

Ist ein Keil. Ja, hab im Album gespickt.


----------



## chris29 (16. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aus dem Taiwan-Katalog... Schön isses aber!



Wieviel Firmen schweißen noch selbst?? Bei Carbon isses ja noch deutlicher, da kommt alles aus taiwan, was aber auch egal ist, solange es hält.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. März 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Vermutlich das schwerste HT im Thread.



Oh ja, genau diesen Rahmen hatte ich auch mal, allerdings in dem leckeren sonnengelb. Wog locker 2 Kilo, war dafür aber unkaputtbar.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Also gold würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Das finde ich passt irgendwie gar nicht. Der Bezug zu den Standrohren und den Aussenhüllen ist auch recht weit hergeholt. ;-)
> 
> Silber würde ich auch nicht machen, wenn man schon die Wahl hat, sowas zu wählen. Schwarz fände ich an den Nippel ganz gut, aber Rest eher langweilig.
> 
> ...



Nja, bin sowieso kein Goldfan, wenn´s gut aussehn würde, würd ich´s halt mal probieren, wäre aber eh das Letzte gewesen, was ich mache. 
Blau geht aber mal garnicht, erstens gefällt mir blaues Eloxal meistens nicht besonders, dann ist es mir auch viel zu aufwendig, die ganzen Teile zusammenzusuchen, scheitert ja schon an bezahlbaren Schnellspannern, noch dazu sieht die XT-Kurbel mit blauen Schrauben auch doof aus.

Bei Silber würde ich mir noch überlegen, die Gabel im gleichen Look zu lackieren wie Schaltwerk und Kurbel, die hat nämlich eh vor einer Weile ein paar richtig derbe Kratzer gekriegt, da käme eine Neulackierung garnicht schlecht.

Den Rest auf Schwarz umbauen sieht jedenfalls blöd aus, wenn die Kurbel nicht auch schwarz wird, dann stört aber optisch das Schaltwerk -> ergo auch irgendwie schwarz machen.

Eigentlich schwanke ich jetzt nur noch zwischen Silber und Rot, kann mir nicht mal jemand eine silberne Gabel zum testen leihen? Der Rest wär schon da.


----------



## hardflipper (16. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Oh ja, genau diesen Rahmen hatte ich auch mal, allerdings in dem leckeren sonnengelb. Wog locker 2 Kilo, *war dafür aber unkaputtbar.*



Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben... Dafür "nur" 1740 g


----------



## gooni11 (16. März 2010)

So......
mein Hobel ist nun auch soweit komplett...
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kreuziger (16. März 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> So......
> mein Hobel ist nun auch soweit komplett...
> mfg
> 
> ...



schick, schick. der hobel hat was!


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

Jop, das Steppenwolf ist echt hübsch anzusehen, aber den Winkel der Bremshebel musst du mal erklären.


----------



## kreuziger (16. März 2010)

so, da ich nun auch endlich mal dahinter gekommen bin wie man hier richtig bilder reinstellt auch mal mein sportgerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es einen Dreck, welcher Nationalität der Schweißer angehört und welche anderen 100 Rahmenmodelle von anderen "Weltmarken" direkt daneben oder danach geschweißt werden. Meinst du, mit deinem Univega ist das anders? Wenn Rahmen reden könnten, würden sich 90% auf den Trails grüßen, weil sie sich von früher kennen.



Haste mal den Augenzwinker-Smilie gesehen? Der galt dem einem einzigen Satz "Stevens versteht es noch, richtig schöne Hardtailrahmen zu bauen" und war nicht abwertend sondern ironisch gemeint!

Und wo die meisten Rahmen inklusive der Univegas herkommen brauchst Du mir mit Sicherheit nicht erklären, also mach Dich locker und ceep cool.

P.S. Wusstest Du auch das Dein Diamondback auf den gleichen Montagebändern wie die Univegas produziert wurde?


----------



## Storck9500 (16. März 2010)

hier mal mein storck, derzeit 9300gramm


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> also mach Dich locker und keep cool.
> 
> P.S. Wusstest Du auch das Dein Diamondback auf den gleichen Montagebändern wie die Univegas produziert wurde?



Ich meinte das auch nur sachlich und nicht abwertend. Dass mein DB aus Taiwan kommt weiß ich, wenn´s in der selben Halle wie Univega gefertigt wurde dann kommt´s auch aus der gleichen Halle wie Focus, das Black Forest hatte damals das gleiche Oberrohr, Ausfallenden und Steuerrohr. Ob Sattelrohr  und Tretlagergehäuse die gleichen Teile waren, lässt sich nicht feststellen, einziger optischer Unterschied war das Unterrohr
[keep mit k ]


----------



## eddy 1 (16. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> hier mal mein storck, derzeit 9300gramm



und mit Reifen


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. März 2010)

> Echt Nett.
> was ist das für ein sattel?



Ist ein Keil Vollcarbonsattel, wie bene94 schon sagte.
http://www.leichtkraft.com/sattel2.html


----------



## SCK (16. März 2010)

das Storck ist ja schon schön und exklusiv aufgebaut, nur zu welchem Einsatzzweck?  

Die Flyweights sehe ich eher an Uphill-Hardtails für ebenen Untergrund.

Eine Investition von 300-400 Gramm in 2  2,2 Race Kings oder ähnliches fände ich sinnvoll und auch optisch stimmiger.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch nur sachlich und nicht abwertend. Dass mein DB aus Taiwan kommt weiß ich, wenn´s in der selben Halle wie Univega gefertigt wurde dann kommt´s auch aus der gleichen Halle wie Focus, das Black Forest hatte damals das gleiche Oberrohr, Ausfallenden und Steuerrohr. Ob Sattelrohr  und Tretlagergehäuse die gleichen Teile waren, lässt sich nicht feststellen, einziger optischer Unterschied war das Unterrohr
> [keep mit k ]



Fernsehen und schreiben sind dann doch 2 Dinge zu viel...

Übrigens steht die Montagehalle in Niedersachsen, die Rohrahmen kommen dann aus Fernost! Und richtig, Focus wird dort auch hergestellt.


----------



## kerthor (17. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Winterprojekt!


----------



## EvilEvo (17. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Übrigens steht die Montagehalle in Niedersachsen, die Rohrahmen kommen dann aus Fernost! Und richtig, Focus wird dort auch hergestellt.



Biste ooch alt wie ne Kuh, lernste immer noch dazu!

Das Poison sieht ganz gut aus, da fehlen aber nich ein paar Highlights oder einfach besseres Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (17. März 2010)

@Storck9500: Schönes Rad, kannst mir mal verraten was dein Rahmen wiegt? Insgesamt wäre eine Teileliste mit Gewichten sehr interessant.


----------



## gooni11 (17. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Jop, das Steppenwolf ist echt hübsch anzusehen, aber den Winkel der Bremshebel musst du mal erklären.



öhh... erklären..?..
joa...... also wenn ich auf dem Bike sitz komm ich so mit den FINGERSPITZEN am besten an die Hebel..... 
und wenn ich LÄNGER bremsen muß geht das SO am besten weil ich nicht die ganze HAND verdrehen muß oder so sondern NUR die FINGERSPITZEN!!!
Auch kommt MEINE Bremse SEHR früh (Druckpunkt).
Ich HOFFE das kann man IRGENDWIE nachvollziehen?!
AUßERDEM.... ich hab nen langen Oberkörper und recht lange Arme..... aber einen 100er Vorbau was das ganze mit der Bremse noch extremer macht.
Aber einen 110er Vorbau will ich nicht .... fühl mich so wohler.

Ein Kollegen der neulich meinte ... DAS GEHT GAR NICHT SO, DIE SATTELÜBERHÖHUNG USW!!!!!  ist GESTERN (als auch das Bild entstanden ist) ca eine halbe STD gefahren so und wollte gar nicht mehr runter von dem Bike.
Ja manchmal muß man eben auch TESTEN nicht nur reden und auf aussehen gucken...
mfg


----------



## EvilEvo (17. März 2010)

Ja das mit den langen Armen habe ich mir fast gedacht, die Sattelüberhöhung finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm. Die Bremshebel stehen halt extrem weit nach unten, find das nicht schlimm, ich wollt nur wissen, warum die halt diese "extreme" Position haben.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Biste ooch alt wie ne Kuh, lernste immer noch dazu!
> 
> Das Poison sieht ganz gut aus, da fehlen aber nich ein paar Highlights oder einfach besseres Licht



Rischtisch! Obwohl als Kuh wäre ich bereits notgeschlachtet!


----------



## BMC-Freak (17. März 2010)

Meine kleine Maschine


----------



## Kanonental (17. März 2010)

Joajoa doch doch sieht schon sehr schick aus muss ich sagen. Die vielen schweizer Parts sind top 

Achso und das Gewicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (17. März 2010)

Man bist du groß. oO Darf ich da annehmen, dass du eventuell etwas mehr wie 60kg auf die Waage bringst? Denn ich würde gerne mal eine Meinung zu den DTswiss XC(R) Gabeln hören zwecks Steifigkeit bei den Fahrern zw. 70 und 80 kg (wenn du dazu gehörst).

PS: Nice Bike


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. März 2010)

Ich dachte zuerst sei ein Gt. Triple Triangle..


----------



## BMC-Freak (17. März 2010)

Danke danke, ist ein super Bike.
Gewicht liegt bei 8.8 kg

Ich selber bin 192cm gross und 70kg "schwer" 
Mit meinem Gewicht habe ich keine Probleme  mit der DT Gabel.
Jedoch ist so bei 80 kg das Limit erreicht. Habe schon Gabeln gesehen, die extremes "Spiel" hatten...... sonst ist sie TOP ;-)


----------



## Outliner (18. März 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> öhh... erklären..?..


man könnte meinen,du kippst mit dem rad vorn über!ohne jetzt stänkern zu wollen:ich glaube der rahmen ist für "deine geometrie" der falsche.
wenn ich nur aufs aussehen gucke...


----------



## BMC-Freak (18. März 2010)

Da ich im letzten Jahr das gleiche Modell fuhr kann ich beruhigt sagen, dass dies der richtige Rahmen ist ;-)

Die Sattelstütze habe ich erst montiert und noch nicht auf die richtige Höhe eingestellt.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. März 2010)

Schau nochmal: Du warst doch gar nicht gemeint...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. März 2010)

So, da ich hier endlich mal einen Thread gefunden habe der mich nicht in der Luft zerreißt weil meine Kiste nicht CC und auch nicht leicht und schön und überhaupt.......

Klasse Thread. Gefällt mir gut. Weiter so.
Genug der Worte. Mein CC und mein Tourer.









Leider alles nicht mehr up to Date. Hab gerade aktuelle Bilder gemacht aber beim Hochladen hängt sich mein Rechner immer auf Ich liefere sie aber nach.

VG
Marco


----------



## dragon07 (18. März 2010)

Hi
Viele hübsche Bikes hier, da ich heute auch wieder los war und anschließend  Fotos gemacht habe muss ich auch mal.





















Endlich geiles Wetter.  

Grüße Ike


----------



## chris29 (19. März 2010)

Iiihh ist das dreckig Nee, geiles Bike (bis auf die überladene Sattelstütze) wie klein ist der Rahmen?


----------



## dragon07 (19. März 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Iiihh ist das dreckig Nee, geiles Bike (bis auf die überladene Sattelstütze) wie klein ist der Rahmen?



Danke und ja die Sattelstütze muss ich noch tauschen, ansonsten muss der Kram auch irgendwie mit. 

Rahmengröße ist S 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. März 2010)

Endlich mal ein Scott das auch wirklich nach artgerechter Haltung aussieht, die meisten Plastikbomber von Scott die hier so rumgeistern sind immer auf Hochglanz poliert und sehen aus, als wenn sie nur den Weg zur Eisdiele kennen.
Das Scott gefällt mir, schon allein weil es die tolle nature-made Lackierung hat^^.

Ausserdem finde ich das schwarze Hai sehr schön, wollt mir den Rahmen auch mal holen, find den toll.


----------



## SpeedFreak (20. März 2010)

echt toller thread!!!
Wenn ich endlich mal die Zeit hätte, neue Bilder von den Bikes zu machen... :-( aber vielleicht wird´s ja morgen was...

@EvilEvo: Schau mal in mein  Fotoalbum bzgl. roter Eloxalteile. Sind zwar nicht die aktuellsten Fotos aber vielleicht hilft´s dir bei der Entscheidungsfindung...


----------



## EvilEvo (20. März 2010)

Ich bin mal so dreisst:



Schönes Bike, würd ich auch nehmen.
Habe mich bezüglich der Farben jetz schon entschieden, habe die XT-Kurbel wieder an´s Hardtail gebaut und die graue Deore ans Fully, die Kurbel wird jetzt testweise schwarz lackiert und wenn´s gut aussieht, kommt eine schöne schwarze Kurbel dran und auf jeden Fall rote Teile, hab gestern nur zum Test den LRS mit roten Speichennippeln und Schnellspannern reingehangen und so extrem und unruhig sah es nicht aus, also mach ich das wohl. Nur rote Kettenblattschrauben an der XT gefallen mir nicht so richtig.


----------



## SpeedFreak (20. März 2010)

die roten Kettenblattschrauben sehen auf diesem Foto auch eher bescheiden aus, mittlerweile habe ich ein grosses schwarzes kettenblatt montiert, da wirkt´s besser...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2010)

Ich war dann heute auch mal wieder unterwegs:









War eine nette Runde heute so ganz ohne Schnee und Eis!


----------



## EvilEvo (21. März 2010)

Die Rahmenhöhe nimmt dem ganzen Bike irgendwie die Dynamik, aber ein passender Rahmen geht halt vor, farblich gelungen, die neuen Crossmax passen richtig zum Rad, und wirken ausnahmsweise mal nicht so eklig aufdringlich und unruhig. 
Einzig der Spacerturm muss weg, aber vielleicht experimentierst du ja noch mit der Anordnung

@Speedfreak: Das Problem mit den roten KB.-Schrauben hab ich ja auch an der XT, die wirken da einfach nicht so richtig, hab halt nur kein Geld für ein paar schwarze neue Kettenblätter.
In 24 Stunden ist die Deore trocken und dann wird die Entscheidung getroffen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (21. März 2010)

Also wenn das Bike nicht unruhig wirkt dann weiß ich es nicht.
Das macht einen beim anschauen ganz nervös, geht gar nicht.
Die SLR alleine sind schon ganz unruhig und dann mit den vielen Farbklecksen am Rahmen ist nicht mein geschmack.
Die Ausstattung ist recht gut.


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2010)

Scalpel 1967 schrieb:


> Also wenn das Bike nicht unruhig wirkt dann weiß ich es nicht.
> Das macht einen beim anschauen ganz nervös, geht gar nicht.
> Die SLR alleine sind schon ganz unruhig und dann mit den vielen Farbklecksen am Rahmen ist nicht mein geschmack.
> Die Ausstattung ist recht gut.



Wie gut das die Geschmäcker alle verschieden sind! 

Wobei es sich bei den roten Anlackierungen nicht nur um Farbklekse handelt, sondern diese noch in feinen Linien über den Rahmen laufen. Kann man allerdings auf den Fotos nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Lapierrer (22. März 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Rad 
Pedale werden noch getauscht (Lock Quartz Carbon oder Eggbeater sl?)
Spacer kommen wahrscheinlich noch weg.







Gruß Lapierrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanonental (22. März 2010)

Schick schick! Gewicht?? Die Kurbel passt nicht so vom farblichen, aber sonst geil!


----------



## Lapierrer (22. März 2010)

Gewicht weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht! Laut Katalog solls ohne pedale 9,9kg haben aber so wies da steht keine Ahnung. Kurbel bleibt erstmal dran, vllt kommt nächstes Jahr ne neue dran.


----------



## bene94 (22. März 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Rad
> Pedale werden noch getauscht (Lock Quartz Carbon oder Eggbeater sl?)
> Spacer kommen wahrscheinlich noch weg.
> 
> ...


 

Gefällt mir gut!
Vorallem der Übergang von Rahmen und Sattelstütze.

Pedalen schon die hier:


----------



## .t1mo (23. März 2010)

Sieht total gut aus das Sleek. Das war mal in einer Anzeige der Bike, da hat es mir schon durch das so extrem kurz wirkende Steuerrohr extrem gut gefallen. Toll auch, durch die orangen SRAM Teile.

Geht sicherlich gut nach vorn!

bin btw. auch für die Eggbeater.


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. März 2010)

Echt nen Tolles Bike 

Momentan unschlagbar in Gewicht/Preis/Leistung!
Gabs zudem auch in dem bike-tv.cc Podcast. Dort mit 10,4 inkl. Pedalen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> hier mal mein storck, derzeit 9300gramm



Nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scirius (24. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Bike... nicht super leicht. Hab aber trotzdem meine Freude daran. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2010)

Sieht schnittig aus, wobei mir der S/W-Mix an der Front net gefällt. Entweder weiß oder schwarz. Zumindest Steuersatz und Spacer in weiß.


----------



## Himbeergeist (24. März 2010)

Dann zeig ich Euch auch mal mein Transalp:


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. März 2010)

@scirius

Das Rad gefällt mir gut. Vorbau finde ich auch schick, bin am überlegen ob ich mir den auch gönne.
Weiße Sattelstütze würde noch sexy aussehen.
Schaltwerk gefällt mir nicht so (bin kein Shimanofan) und Reifen wären mir zu breit.
Sonst 

VG
marco


----------



## sloop89 (24. März 2010)

Das Transalb ist echt schick !!!!!


----------



## sloop89 (24. März 2010)

Mein Stumpjumper 06 .........


----------



## jörgl (24. März 2010)

Feierabendrunde......

Was für ein Kahlschlag....

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/122155]
	
[/URL]

Vor 5 Monaten sah es etwas gemütlicher aus.....

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/122156]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kanonental (24. März 2010)

Was sind das denn für Bremsen da??


----------



## Himbeergeist (24. März 2010)

Schätzungweise Avid BB7.


----------



## jörgl (24. März 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> Schätzungweise Avid BB7.



jepp... genau 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/601845]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyrex (25. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich in dem Leichtbau-Bilder Thread mit meiner Kiste in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe (völlig zu recht) eher fehl am Platze bin hier mal meine "Baustelle":





Das ist die aktuelle Ausbaustufe. Das Strassengeraffel ist nur dran weil ich damit jeden Tag den Arbeitsweg erledige (20km).
Normal ist ein anderer LRS dran (MK)

Neu ist die Lenker/Vorbau Einheit: Duraflite Carbon (der alte mit Sichtcarbon) und ein F99 105mm mit Titanschrauben.





Durch den deutlich schmaleren Lenker muss ich sämtliche Züge kürzen.
Das Tachokabel wird auch noch "hübsch" verlegt.
Eigentlich sollte ich meine neue Gabel bereits haben (DT Swiss XMC 100), leider hat mich der Verkäufer verar****t und das wird wohl nichts.
Also zurück auf Anfang 

Die aktuelle Gabel ist eine Uralt Manitou Black Super Air 120mm (!!!) aus 2004 oder -05. Fahre sie mit viel SAG damit der Bock nicht so hoch steht.
Kennt da einer das Gewicht von?

Geplant sind noch XTR Pedale, XTR-Umwerfer und XTR Spanner für den Gelände LRS. Zeitraum: bis 2011 (budgetbedingt).

Antrieb soll XT bleiben, da die Gruppe für Vielfahrer noch bezahlbar ist.

Die Kiste habe ich gebraucht vom Händler gekauft. Verbaut waren damals lauter Trümmerteile die ich seit drei Jahren Stück für Stück austausche.

Lenker Vorbau: Ritchey Pro. das war 238gr. schwerer als die jetzige Kombo.
Sattelstütze (gefühlt aus Blei) PZ Racing, jetzt: Thomson Elite
Sattel war ein unfassbar schwerer Fizik, jetzt SLR Kit Carbonio.
Schaltung: XT, jetzt: X0.
Züge waren Standard Shimano, jetzt: Nokon Carbon.

Einige Bilder von den alten Teilen sind in meinem Album.

Den Flaschenhalter will ich (danke an den anderen Thread) durch einen von SASO ersetzen. Hat da einer Erfahrungen mit?

Wichtig ist mir bei allen Teilen das sie zum meinem Gewicht (aktuell 95kg, Ziel 85kg) passen und vielfahr geeignet sind.

Zur Zeit habe ich bei beiden LRS folgendes verbaut:
DT XR 4.2D Felge, Alunippel, XT-Naben.
Speichen weiß ich nicht mehr genau.
Beim Straßen LRS sind es Messerspeichen von Sapim, beim anderen nicht konfizierte von DT.

Das wird wohl meine große Baustelle werden, da hier noch ordenlich Gewicht dranhängt.
Fahren werde ich die Sätze aber bis sie mir zerbröseln (oder bis ein Angebot kommt das ich nicht ablehnen kann).
Bis jetzt wurde jeder Satz nur einmal zentriert und beim Offroad-LRS einmal die Naben gewartet.
Beide LRS laufen absolut smooth, spielfrei und sorglos. Ein absoluter Traum an Zuverlässigkeit, grade jetzt den Winter über.

Ideen dazu?

LG, der Hyrex


----------



## hyrex (25. März 2010)

Hier mal artgerechte Bilder (ja, das Schutzblech war wirklich nötig, hat gegossen wie aus Kübeln):


----------



## Metrum (25. März 2010)

Scirius, sind die Speed King richtig herum drauf? 
Oder ist das nur bei MEINEN Supersonics anders?


----------



## Scirius (26. März 2010)

Werde es mir wenn ich zu Hause bin mal ansehen... Meinst du wegen der Laufrichtung? Hab mich noch nicht geachtet. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2010)

Ja, wegen der Laufrichtung aber ich habe nochmal bei einem anderen Paar (Mountain King) bei mir nachgesehen - da ist es so wie bei Dir!  
Naja, guck einfach mal.


----------



## dragon07 (27. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, wegen der Laufrichtung aber ich habe nochmal bei einem anderen Paar (Mountain King) bei mir nachgesehen - da ist es so wie bei Dir!
> Naja, guck einfach mal.



Hab zwei RK und bei beiden ist Beschriftung und Laufrichtung unterschiedlich, vielleicht würfeln die vorher  

Grüße Ike


----------



## Siempje (28. März 2010)

Mein hin und her zu Arbeit Fahrgerät


----------



## Scirius (28. März 2010)

Sehr schön. Gefällt mir. Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Noname carbon?


----------



## Siempje (28. März 2010)

Das ist ein CARBOTEC FCM-051 (SL) 3K MTB RH 17ââ, 1150g

GrÃ¼Ãe Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2010)




----------



## Jaypeare (28. März 2010)

Siempje schrieb:


> Mein hin und her zu Arbeit Fahrgerät



Du scheinst es ja sehr eilig zu haben, zur Arbeit zu kommen. 

Schönes Ding, sieht jedenfalls schnell aus.

Edit: Die BB7 ist hier ja stark vertreten. Alle zufrieden damit? Habe die für mein 29er Projekt vorgesehen.


----------



## Groudon (28. März 2010)

Ich bin die auch  gefahren (160mm vorne) und bin voll zurfieden damit.

PS: Hab noch eine 185er (neu & ungebraucht) und eine 160er (gebraucht mit SwissStop-Belägen) inkl. Shimano XTR Bremszugset (Neu) bei Interesse.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. März 2010)

>


schönes teil!

gefällt mir!


----------



## jetos15 (29. März 2010)

hörnchen richtig stellen, dann isses noch besser


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> hörnchen richtig stellen, dann isses noch besser



muss er ja wissen...

wenn der winkel zu flach ist, könnte er ja abrutschen...

der vorbauwinkel ist auch ziemlich flach...

aber etwas weiter runter könnten sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siempje (30. März 2010)

Dankeschön für eure tolle Komentare und das mit den Hörnchen habe ich mir zu Herzen genommen. Ich werde mir die Zeit nehmen die Hörnchen richtig hin zu bekommen


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Nochmal mein Bike als kleine optische "Designstudie", wie ne DTswiss XMC in etwa am Bike aussehen könnte (daher die schwarzen Standrohre und nur der hintere Bügel).


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

@Siempje: schön

@Groudon: lieber 'ne xtr-kurbel, -schaltwerk und 'nen ordentlichen sattel

...und 'nen leichten LRS


----------



## bene94 (30. März 2010)

Das Cube gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Aber ein anderer Sattel würde es einfach nochmal um Welten besser wirken lassen.
Ein selle italia filante kostet etwa 25.- und wiegt 200g. Ein Velo ProLite Titanium kostet etwa 16.- und ebenfalls um 200g (wobei nich wirklich schön ). Da kannst du sehr günstig Gewicht sparen und der Optik wirds auch gut tun.


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Es kommt definitiv ein neuer.  Habe im moment den SLR TT im Auge (wenn Gewicht sparen, dann richtig xD), weil der NT1 einfach aktuell total wehtut. Mag meinen Ar*** nicht.

Und an der Front bin ich noch unschlüssig ob 'n Vector oder 'n Duraflite kommt.

Mit der Zeit dann auch ne leichtere Gabel, wobei ich grade sehr auf die XMC aus bin... leider schweineteuer das Ding.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Es kommt definitiv ein neuer.  Habe im moment den SLR TT im Auge (wenn Gewicht sparen, dann richtig xD), weil der NT1 einfach aktuell total wehtut. Mag meinen Ar*** nicht.
> 
> Und an der Front bin ich noch unschlüssig ob 'n Vector oder 'n Duraflite kommt.
> 
> Mit der Zeit dann auch ne leichtere Gabel, wobei ich grade sehr auf die XMC aus bin... leider schweineteuer das Ding.



bei mir ging der slr tt auf kurzen strecken... 150g sind ok.

den nt1 haste geholt, weil du komfort haben wolltest:LOL:

vector? fährst doch kein DH...

wieso keine SID WC?


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Man weiß nie wie der Ar*** aufn Nachttopp passt. ^^

Ich mag die SID nich so sehr. Wenn, würde ich mich zw. Magura (Durin [SL]) und DTswiss (XMC/XMM) entscheiden. Mir sagt die SID einfach nich zu. Technisch sicher top in Ordnung aber ich will sie einfach nicht. ^^

Den Vector wegen breiterer Lenker. Wobei der Duraflite ja auch schon 3cm mehr bringt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

durin sl ist sicherlich gut, bietet aber nicht so viele abstimmöglichkeiten, wie die SID (oder die meisten RS-luftfedergabeln)

die DT ist teuer und dafür zu schwer...


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

die DT wiegt 1440gr (laut HP) - die SID oder die Durin ist da nicht wirklich leichter (außer Durin SL) und ich find sie optisch schöner und SID fährt doch jeder *lach*


----------



## bene94 (30. März 2010)

"die SID fährt doch jeder"

dann kann sie ja nicht verkehrt sein.

Wenn nicht die SID würde ich an deiner Stelle zur Durin greifen. Denke, ist die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Ich werde schauen.  Erstmal werden andere Dinge getauscht, denn federn tut die Odur 1A (auch wenn sie leicht übergewicht hat ) - vorher kommt neuer Sattel (SLR TT), Vorbau (Thomson X4), Lenker (Syntace Carbon) und neuer LRS (1350-1450gr - FunWorks warsch.)


----------



## bene94 (30. März 2010)

Vorbau ist aber recht schwer. Weiss ja aber nicht, wie du das mit dem Gewicht siehst. Würde mal einen Blick auf diese Seite riskieren:http://www.lbmnts.de/
Bist doch ebenfalls Schüler/Student? Habe für mein Scott auch schon reichlich geplant und mich an dieser Seite orientiert.
Konfirmation ist leider erst in paar Tagen.^^


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Das Event is schon ne weile her bei mir. xD

Bei mir steht jedoch bald B-Day an und der Thomson is wegen Style und der Syntace, weil ich denen in Carbon vertraue!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (31. März 2010)

@groudon
Moin, ich würde mir mal als Vorbau den Ritchey WCS 4axis anschauen, den hab ich auf meinem Rad drauf, der wiegt nur 125g (nachgewogen) das finde ich eigentlich ganz o.k.
sonst ein seeehr schönes Rad.
VG
Marco


----------



## Groudon (31. März 2010)

Von der Lenkerzentrale mit Thomson + Syntace bekommt ihr mich nicht weg. xD Ich steh einfach auf den CNC-Schei*.  Der kommt also.  Doch werd mir wohl die Tage erstmal den netten Selle Italia holen... mein ARSC*. :'(


----------



## steve81 (31. März 2010)

Wenn Thomson Vorbau, dann bitte auch ne Masterpiece, ist auch leichter als die Syntace!


----------



## drexsack (31. März 2010)

Ich hab eben auch mal wieder ne kleine Lernpause gemacht und ein wenig  Farbe ins Gehölz gebracht. Seid also gewarnt, es handelt sich um eine Studenten-Touren Gurke und natürlich mit einer Sid dran


----------



## carofem (31. März 2010)

Aha der Student hat nen Schlafsack noch mit an Bord wär mir um die Jahreszeit noch zu frisch.
Ansonsten schöne SID.


----------



## dragon07 (31. März 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> "die SID fährt doch jeder"
> 
> dann kann sie ja nicht verkehrt sein.
> 
> Wenn nicht die SID würde ich an deiner Stelle zur Durin greifen. Denke, ist die bessere Wahl.



Bessere Wahl ----> Fox 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (31. März 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Bessere Wahl ----> Fox
> 
> Grüße Ike




Wiegen doch um die 1500-1600gr?!


----------



## fuzzball (1. April 2010)

nein die 2010er F32 FIT RLC liegen bei 1430gr (ungekürzt mit 80 bis 100mm)


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2010)

wenn meine gabel nicht von cDale kommen duerfte, ware es bei mir auch die fox fit.

nach scarab, sid,... waren die fox f100 und die f80x schon sau geil... (aber nix gegen die lefty )


----------



## Werner Amort (1. April 2010)

zwar nur ne serienkiste und mieße Bildqualität, aber ich mags trotzdem 

Nerve MR8.0


----------



## Redhead74 (1. April 2010)

meine kleine


----------



## bene94 (1. April 2010)

Sieht sehr schnell aus! (naja, die Spacer...)
Finds richtig, richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (1. April 2010)

dann will ich mich hier auch mal mit meinem Bike vorstellen.  hier ist mein geliebtes Stevens, auch wenns kein super high-end Gerät ist...

Da ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung habe, sind Verbesserungsvorschläge willkommen-besonders beim Lenker könnte vielleicht was geändert werden, der originale flat mit 58 cm war mir zu schmal, der jetzt drauf ist ist mir glaube ich zu hoch. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2010)

Also von der Optik her ist der Lenker o.k. - finde ich. Aber letztendlich musst DU wissen wie es für DICH am besten ist. Es sei denn Du willst damit nen Schönheitspreis gewinnen aber da hört es dann beim Lenker längst nicht auf.


----------



## schloe (1. April 2010)

danke, nein also einen Schönheitspreis will ich nicht gewinnen, mir gehts nur um die "Funktion" - hab eine leichte Lenkerüberhöhung von ca 2-3cm und ich dachte, dass ist viell. eher ungünstig, speziell bergauf. Sattel weiter raus geht leider nicht. Ich dachte, mit einem flacheren Lenker bei ähnlicher Breite würde ich vielleicht "aktiver" auf dem Rad sitzen, naja, werd mal schauen. Sorry fürs OT, will den thread nicht als Beratung missbrauchen.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2010)

schloe schrieb:


> hab eine leichte Lenkerüberhöhung von ca 2-3cm



sieht eher nach 2-3cm sattelüberhöhung aus. 

lenkerüberhöhung = lenker ist höher als sattel


----------



## fuzzball (1. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenn meine gabel nicht von cDale kommen duerfte, ware es bei mir auch die fox fit.
> 
> nach scarab, sid,... waren die fox f100 und die f80x schon sau geil... (aber nix gegen die lefty )



ja aber auch die C`dale sind nicht mehr das was sie mal waren, speziell seit Rock Schrott die Dämpferkartusche liefert (PBR); die bringt mich noch zum verzweifeln, bei jedem stärkeren Antritt öffnet das BlowOff den Lockout . Zudem ungetunt rauschen sie durch den Federweg, erst ein 88 Tuning entfaltet das gesamte Potential dieses Gabeltypus; 88 baut sie auf einen konventionellen LO um dann bin ich wieder zufrieden


----------



## Fabian93 (2. April 2010)

> Wenn nicht die SID würde ich an deiner Stelle zur Durin greifen. Denke, ist die bessere Wahl.


Nimm ne R7 und werd glücklich


----------



## EvilEvo (2. April 2010)

R7 ist die ultimative Gabel, meiner Meinung nach, ich wünsch mir die R7 Zeiten zurück! Da war auch noch ne brauchbare Bremse dran...


----------



## torisch (2. April 2010)

Paar Bilder:


----------



## paradisoinferno (2. April 2010)

Endlich ma einer der sich traut ein weißes Rad so RICHTIG einzusauen 

Welcher Computer ist das? 2206 oder 09? Zufrieden?


----------



## schloe (2. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> lenkerüberhöhung = lenker ist höher als sattel



der unterschied ist mir schon klar, höchster punkt sattel 96cm, Außenkante Lenker 99cm. konnte es jetzt aber mit nem anderen Lenker etwa auf gleiche höhe bringen, mach später nochmal ein Bild.

@torisch. schön dreckig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (2. April 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Endlich ma einer der sich traut ein weißes Rad so RICHTIG einzusauen
> 
> Welcher Computer ist das? 2206 oder 09? Zufrieden?



Naja, gehört sich doch so, schnell und dreckig!  Is der 2006, funzt eigentlich jut.


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

mein werkzeug  heut nach der frühschicht.


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2010)

Mein neues Spielzeug, noch ganz sauber (Jetzt zwar nicht mehr, aber dafür is es ja da )

Ps. wie fügt man denn die Bilder so ein, das sie hier erscheinen und nicht als Anhang sind??


----------



## #easy# (4. April 2010)

wann warst Du denn " on Tour " heute morgen? Ich werde wenn überhaupt leider erst gegen abend unterwegs sein. Die Familie kommt halt zu erst, dafür war ich gestern schon mal gefahren und habe mein Arbeitsgerät auch mal schmutzig gemacht.







gruß
easy


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> wann warst Du denn " on Tour " heute morgen? Ich werde wenn überhaupt leider erst gegen abend unterwegs sein. Die Familie kommt halt zu erst, dafür war ich gestern schon mal gefahren und habe mein Arbeitsgerät auch mal schmutzig gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heut früh von 4 uhr bis 7.15 uhr, bin frühaufsteher.


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug, noch ganz sauber (Jetzt zwar nicht mehr, aber dafür is es ja da )
> 
> Ps. wie fügt man denn die Bilder so ein, das sie hier erscheinen und nicht als Anhang sind??



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185


----------



## volki3 (4. April 2010)

Hier mal wieder mein Epic... jetzt mit neuer Sattelstütze und Sattel 








Wenn das mal kein Glück bringt


----------



## ohneworte (4. April 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug, noch ganz sauber (Jetzt zwar nicht mehr, aber dafür is es ja da )
> 
> Ps. wie fügt man denn die Bilder so ein, das sie hier erscheinen und nicht als Anhang sind??



Hier mal extra für Dich:


----------



## morph027 (4. April 2010)

Bäm, ist das mal viel rot...Ich finds grad weder hässlich noch todschick...hin- und hergerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2010)

Ist ja eigentlich mehr schwarz als rot am Bike, aber das Rot dominiert das Bild. 
Kommt noch n roter Sattal dran


----------



## #easy# (4. April 2010)

kreuziger schrieb:


> heut früh von 4 uhr bis 7.15 uhr, bin frühaufsteher.



uiii ich bin ja auch einer der recht früh aus der Kiste hüpft aber das nenne ich mal echt früh  grass der bekommt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen......
easy


----------



## Groudon (4. April 2010)

@ohneworte - welchen LRS fährsten du? Google findet unter Easton EA90 XC nix brauchbares und wieviel wiegt das gute Stück?!


----------



## ohneworte (4. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> @ohneworte - welchen LRS fährsten du? Google findet unter Easton EA90 XC nix brauchbares und wieviel wiegt das gute Stück?!



Ist nicht mein Rad, hab es nur für deathmetal vergrössert eingestellt!


----------



## kreuziger (4. April 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> uiii ich bin ja auch einer der recht früh aus der Kiste hüpft aber das nenne ich mal echt früh  grass der bekommt man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen......
> easy



hatte einen jobbedingt verpassten nightride  vom donnerstag nachzuholen. wurde dann aber eher ein early morningride.


----------



## Fezza (4. April 2010)

War Freitag unterwegs, Reifen und Bremsklötze, sowie meine Kondition testen. die ersten 2 sind gut 



 2 Minuten später waren wir (Mein Bike und ich) nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen, es war doch recht nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (4. April 2010)

Gestern war das Wetter doch besser als erwartet, da ging es dann auch auf eine längeren Tour. Morgen soll es ja auch wieder besser werden, frei und los geht es dann wieder.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## deathmetal (5. April 2010)

@Groudon: 
Ja, Google findet da nichts. Der wiegt ca. 1580gr. Hat mit mein Händler angeboten, aber wo bzw. wie er den genau zusammengestellt hat kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Fährt sich aber gut


----------



## swift daddy (5. April 2010)

mein Rush im "Tarnanzug" nach der Tour gestern


----------



## IceCube79 (5. April 2010)

Servus zusammen!

Chilliger Thread hier.......

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Ams........
Hab das Bike komplett zerlegt und mit neuen Parts aufgebaut.
Mein Ziel war es das Bike farblich in silber, schwarz und rot zu halten.
Die ganze Optik sollte schlicht und böse wirken.
Leichter sollte das ganze natürlich auch noch werden.
Den Rahmen hab ich soweit wie es ging von den vielen bunten Prints befreit, den Vorbau auch. Sattelstütze und Lenker werd ich auch noch cleanen (wer hat Tipps? Decal unter Klarlack).
Bei den Felgen bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich die Aufkleber abziehen soll........

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. April 2010)

das Cube gefällt läuft bestimmt super

mfg


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2010)

Wieder so viele schöne Bikes hier!
Das BMC ist einfach super, da passt alles.
Bei dem rotschwarzen Cube Reaction find ich einzig das Schaltwerk mit dem Weiß störend, das passt nicht so recht ins Bild. Ansonsten sehr schick, weiße Speichen machen echt was her.
Das Bike vom Fezza find ich allerdings unübertroffen, so klassisch zeitlos, so stell ich mir ein perfektes Hardtail vor, die Rahmenform, die Geometrie, die Form der Komponenten und dann noch Titan passt einfach, die Kurbel würde gepflegter natürlich besser aussehen^^.
Das Cube von IceCube79 find ich zwar nicht wirklich böse, aber schön ist es auf jeden Fall, trotz soviel schwarzem Zeug.


----------



## M!ke (5. April 2010)

Das Cube trifft auch meinen Geschmack  Sehr schönes Bike.

Mke


----------



## daniel_ (5. April 2010)

von der heutigen Tour

http://img697.imageshack.us/i/05042010171.jpg/



http://img52.imageshack.us/i/05042010172.jpg/



Dani


----------



## johanna07 (5. April 2010)

finde das ghost lector gut. und vorallem schön schmutzig.
das cube reaction ist mir farblich irgendwie zu überlastet, da sasgt mir das schlichte schwarze ams eher zu.


----------



## SingleLight (5. April 2010)

Krasses KTM, gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (5. April 2010)

Hi

Schöne Bikes wie EvilEvo schon schrieb. Das NOX und das AMS gefallen mir am meisten wobei der Sattel am NOX extrem wirkt aber wens bequem ist.
@IceCube mach die Felgenaufkläber ab das schadet nicht, ich war auch erst Skeptisch. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## IceCube79 (5. April 2010)

Servus!

freut mich das mein Bike doch einigen hier gefällt!!

@EvilEvo
Ja... wirklich böse ist es nicht geworden, da haste recht "sollte" es aber werden.
Und es kann nie schwarz genug sein....

@ Dragon07
Mit den Felgenaufklebern bin ich echt noch am überlegen........

Danke fürs Feedback!!!


----------



## SingleLight (6. April 2010)

@Dragon07
Was meinst Du mit dem Sattel? Also der wirkt auf dem Foto echt irgendwie extrem lang/groß, aber ich fahre ihn gerne, Flite TT und SLR TT passen mir sehr gut.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## dragon07 (6. April 2010)

Hi

@SingleLight na ja wie geschrieben macht einen langen/großen Eindruck aber wenn es passt ist es Ok. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Jägermeister85 (6. April 2010)

Echt tolle Sache hier mal sein Tourenbike zeigen zu können 

So sah mein Bike im Frühjahr 2007 aus, bereits mit ein paar Änderungen gegenüber dem Originalzustand




Und so dann in 2008




In der ersten Jahreshälfte 2009 gabs dann wieder ein paar Änderungen...




...bevor es über den Winter zudem wurde




Das ist die Finalestufe meines Giants. demnächst wird es ersmal komplett zerlegt, weil ich die meisten Teile für mein neues KTM Fully benötige
Mein KTM Lycan

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## EvilEvo (6. April 2010)

Das Bike hat sich auch echt gemacht, nur der Rahmen gefällt einfach nicht, an dem KTM Rahmen werden die Parts der Hammer, das Bike kann nur geil werden, hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.
Das mit den unterschiedlichen Griffen find ich mal total cool, hatte ich mal mit Schnellspannern gemacht.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (6. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das mit den unterschiedlichen Griffen find ich mal total cool, hatte ich mal mit Schnellspannern gemacht.



Bei den Schnellspannern bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich da evt einen orangen gegen nen weißen tausche


----------



## EvilEvo (6. April 2010)

Könnte echt gut werden, ich würds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Kevin N (7. April 2010)

Einen Vergleich kann ich auch machen^^


April 2009




September 2009




April 2010









Leider musste ich bei den letzten beides Fotos die Qualität herunterschrauben, zwecks Größe, von 6,2MB auf 2MB damit ich sie überhaupt hochladen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. April 2010)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Das ist die Finalestufe meines Giants. demnächst wird es ersmal komplett zerlegt, weil ich die meisten Teile für mein neues KTM Fully benötige
> Mein KTM Lycan



Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber für ne Runde aufm Hof hats schon gereicht


----------



## eddy 1 (7. April 2010)

das Ktm ist schick geworden !!!

noc ein paar einheitliche griffe drauf und ein schöneres foto


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. April 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> das Ktm ist schick geworden !!!
> 
> noc ein paar einheitliche griffe drauf und ein schöneres foto



Griffe bleiben, kommen demnächst nur neu, wenn ich den Lanker tausche  .
Werd schauen ob ich morgen evt. mal in den Wald komme und dann mal ein paar bessere bilder schießen kann


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (8. April 2010)

Hier mein Resterad:


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. April 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ...und ein schöneres foto



Bitte schön 
Besser krieg ichs mit meiner billig-Cam nich hin


----------



## EvilEvo (8. April 2010)

Vorne noch ne orangene Nabe wär mal der Hammer, da gibt´s aber glaub ich nix.
Der LRS an sich Einsparpotenzial, aber echt ein totschickes Bike, sieht super aus.

Ich will endlich mein Fully fertig kriegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (8. April 2010)

Das KTM ist natürlich sehr cool!
Viiieeel besser, als das Giant.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Vorne noch ne orangene Nabe wär mal der Hammer, da gibt´s aber glaub ich nix.
> Der LRS an sich Einsparpotenzial, aber echt ein totschickes Bike, sieht super aus.
> 
> Ich will endlich mein Fully fertig kriegen!!



Gäb es schon z.B. Chris King und Tune. Find den LRS dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend (überwiegend Tour bei Fahrfertigen 90kg) schon ganz gut. Wenn ich irgendwann mal Geld über haben sollte, tausch ich die Felgen evt. gegen Notubes und speich das dann mit CX Ray ein.


----------



## EvilEvo (8. April 2010)

Ja, der LRS ist sicher robust und auch relativ leicht, optisch macht er auch ordentlich was her, meinte halt nur, dass man ihm noch ein I-Tüpfelchen verpassen könnte.
Bei deinem Gewicht (nicht böse gemeint) ist Leichtbau für ein All-Mountain nicht mehr gerade angebracht.
Wie gesagt, geiles Bike!


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ja, der LRS ist sicher robust und auch relativ leicht, optisch macht er auch ordentlich was her, meinte halt nur, dass man ihm noch ein I-Tüpfelchen verpassen könnte.
> Bei deinem Gewicht (nicht böse gemeint) ist Leichtbau für ein All-Mountain nicht mehr gerade angebracht.
> Wie gesagt, geiles Bike!



War schon klar wie du das meintest 
Naja All-Mountain Fahr ich damit ja auch nicht (zumindest nicht in dem Aufbau). So wie aufm Bild fahr ich mittleres Gelände und Marathon, also auf neu deutsch höchstens "Hardcore XC". Für AM hab ich noch nen rubsteren LRS mit Conti RQ 2.2 und andere Pedale, Kurbel und Bremsscheiben. Das hält dann auch. damit war ich schon mit dem Giant in Willingen und Winterberg mit im Park.
90kg is auch mit Rucksack und Tagesgepäck  - muss halt wieder etwas abnehmen


----------



## eberleko (10. April 2010)

So, ich darf vorstellen:

mein neuestes Project, eine leichtbau Rennfeile (auf waage war noch net, wird sich aber vermutlich um die 18,56 einpendeln)

Die singlespeed Konfiguration in Kombination mit 180 mm Federweg vorn
lässt sich sehr solide um die Kurven fahren.

aber genug Worte, die Bilder sprechen für sich













http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614528



Das Rahmenset hatte laut Beschreibung einen Motageschaden, habe selbst jedoch nichts feststellen können. 




nur das beste für die genaue Kontrolle beim Lenken








Die bewährte "no-arch" gabel im neuen 2010er design:




die Kombo aus DTswiss und STR ist überragend


----------



## Kevin N (10. April 2010)

Wasn das für eine Kette?


----------



## Kittie (10. April 2010)

sehhhhhhrr Geil !!!!!


----------



## eberleko (10. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Wasn das für eine Kette?



das ist eine goldene shimano yumeya, eine Kette mit hohlen Pins (-10 Gramm) 

man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## bene94 (10. April 2010)

eberleko schrieb:


> So, ich darf vorstellen:
> 
> mein neuestes Project, eine leichtbau Rennfeile (auf waage war noch net, wird sich aber vermutlich um die 18,56 einpendeln)
> 
> ...


 
Alter Schwede!!! VOLL FETTE KARRE!!!. So was werde ich mir wohl nie leisten können.

Ne, im Ernst. Auf sowas muss man auch mal erst kommen. Finds gut!


----------



## M!ke (10. April 2010)

willste keine Klickpedale montieren? Würd nochmal en paar Gramm bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (10. April 2010)

evt. den Fizik gegen einen Speedneedle tauschen.


----------



## EvilEvo (10. April 2010)

Also ich find das ehrlich gesagt einfach nur noch dreisst, den Thread für so dumm zu verkaufen. Witzig isses ja, aber ich find´s unpassend.


----------



## eberleko (10. April 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> willste keine Klickpedale montieren? Würd nochmal en paar Gramm bringen.


des sand die allerneuesten crank brothers clipples oida


----------



## Kevin N (11. April 2010)

Aber sag mal
Die hintere Nabe ist doch keine XTR oder? Sieht nach Rohloff aus


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

Dann hier mal meins, ist den meisten im Anderen Threat wohl auch zu schwer. Hat so wie es zu seen it 10,9 Kg. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wo ich noch viel Gewicht sparen kann. LRS ist schon neu (ca. 1650 g weniger war für ich nicht drin und ich hab noch farblich passene Nippel verbat gekriegt)







Weitere Bilder in meinem Album, hab neulich maln paar anständige Bilder gemacht.

Grüße InoX


----------



## morph027 (11. April 2010)

Da gehen bestimmt noch 5g, wenn du den dämlichen Plastikring hinten am Zahnkranz weglässt  Außerdem finde ich das Gewicht schon ok für die "Standard-Komponenten".


----------



## deathmetal (11. April 2010)

10,9 kg is doch ok. Klar geht immer weniger, aber irgendwann gehts dann halt echt ins Geld. 
Kannst halt die Schaltung noch leichter machen (Halt neue Kurbel oder gleich alles neu), aber nun 10,9 kg oder 10,2 oder so, das is wohl auch nicht mehr viel um. 

Sieht auf jeden Fall mal gut aus


----------



## EvilEvo (11. April 2010)

Was morph festgestellt hat, wär auch meine erste Idee, das Ding muss weg!
Kassette scheint schon eine XT zu sein, das würde sonst noch Potenzial bieten. Ansonsten sind Sattelstütze Sattel und sicher auch Lenker keine Leichtbauteile, aber das geht halt richtig ins Geld. Hörnchen Weg, leichte Reifen drauf etc. Es gibt da reichlich Möglichkeiten, nur schlussfolgere ich mal aus "weniger war für mich nicht drin", dass du a) nicht der leichteste bist und b) das Rad kein Leichbauprojekt werden soll. Dementsprechend ist das Bike soweit schon gut ausgebaut.
Farblich ist es dafür schon sehr gut abgestimmt.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

Hab grade mal mitbekommen das ihr genau die Sachen ansprecht die man schlecht sieht oder die bereits geändert sind. Bin mal schnell rausgestrmt und hab Fotos bessere Fotos gemacht auf denen man auch was sieht. 





















Ich dachte ich hätte schon ne ganze Menge getauscht.

Vorbau: Syntace f99
Lenker: Pro Moto Carbon auf 56cm gekürzt (122 Gramm)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Und halt der Laufradsatz.

XTR-Umwerfer ist schon bestellt.

Hoffe ich habe jetzt  nicht zuviel gepostet.

Grüße Inox

PS: ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 75 kg aber finanziell muss es immer im Rahmen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (11. April 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> PS: ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 75 kg aber finanziell muss es immer im Rahmen bleiben



Achja, Geld, den Faktor habe ich vergessen .

Nagut, der Lenker ist doch schon ziemlich leicht, aber mein XLC für 26 ist leichter.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

Ich denke al meiner war billiger  Hab ihn für 20 Euro gekriegt. sieht nagelneu aus, keine Schäden im Lack oder ähnliches. Hab ich mal Glück gehabt und der Vorbau (105g) und die Stütze (245g) hab ich auch jeweils für 40 in der Bucht gekriegt. Man muss nur bissel  gucken und als Zivi ist das wichtig


----------



## EvilEvo (11. April 2010)

Ok, die Teile hast du gÃ¼nstig abgestaubt, dafÃ¼r sind sie echt gut gewÃ¤hlt. Ich bin aber mal ganz dreisst und halte dagegen meine Neuteile: Lenker XLC Pro SL 125g 26â¬, Vorbau Titec Hellbent XC 90mm 104g 32â¬ und SattelstÃ¼tze Smica 35â¬ 196g gekÃ¼rzt.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

Hm... Das ist auch nicht schlecht. Meine Sattelstütze kannich nicht kürzn, weil die schon so gut wie auf Anschlag ausgezogen ist und der Vorbau musste auch 100 oder 105 mm in der Länge haben. Hab jetzt 105 mm und da gibts nicht sovieles was leichter ist. Die Schläuche hab ich noch gewechselt, was auch 100 g gebracht hat und die Griffe gegen Moosgummi, waren da auch nochmal 60 g. Außerdem hab ich noch die Ganganzeigen abgebaut, is ja bei Xt sogar vorgesehen (24g weniger) und den Gabelschaft hab ich auch noch gekürzt (50 g mit Spacern) also ich denke mal das ich zumindest, dass was kostenlos möglich ist, gemacht habe. 

Kann mir nur immer nich vorstellen dass die Teile die noch dran sind so schwer sind abgesehen vom Sattel, wo ich wenn ich nen SLR verbaue noch 125g sparen kann. Aber unter 10 kg krieg ichs nich ma rechnerisch. Hab da sone Tabelle.

Gruß Inox


----------



## SingleLight (11. April 2010)

Na, dann lass halt 400ml Getränk weg, oder tritt halt 20 Watt mehr in die Pedale, die Leute die leichte Räder haben wollen, kommen einfach nicht anders den Berg hoch


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

keine Angst ich komm auch so den Berg hoch. 
Ich mach das lieber weil ich Spaß am Schrauben habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (11. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde das Gewicht, für das was ich sehe auch zu hoch. Denk mal, mit dem Sattel und XX-Light Schläuchen sowie den ganzen "Kleinigkeiten" solltest du an der 10kg-Marke kratzen. Ich habe mir dafür auch mal hier im Forum eine Excel-Tabelle runtergeladen, das war eigentlich ideal.
Gut ich kann halt kurzen Vorbau sowie kurze Sattelstütze fahren, weil ich selber recht kurz bin, das ist beim Leichtbau ein Riesenvorteil.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

Naja... wird schon werden. kommt Zeit, kommt Geld, geht vielleicht noch in bisschn Gewicht.


----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Das Giant wiegt doch keine 10,9kg?
Mein Scott hat 10,6 bis 10,7kg und da sind zum Teil deutlich schwerere Teile montiert. 
Darf ich mal ganz unverschämt sein und Werbung für meinen Thread machen? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455890Dort ist übrigens auch eine Teileliste zu sehen vom Scott.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

leider wiegts das doch, ich verstehs nur nich wenn ich andere Bikes sehe die um die 10 kg wiegen sollen...


----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Was wiegen denn Rahmen und Gabel?


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

Die Gabel wiegt 1530 g und beim Rahmen bin ich mir nicht sicher. In ner M wiegt er 1540 g, habe ihn aber in ner L und wenn ich mit meiner Tabelle und dem Wiegen übereinstimme müsste der bei ca 1580 g liegen. Ist ja jetzt auch nich so schwer.


----------



## Groudon (11. April 2010)

Da kannste aber mit ner Durin (SL) bei der Gabel schon 100-200gr sparen. Am Rahmen mit nem Quantec SLR sicher och nochmal 100gr. Aber ist eben alles ziemlich kostenintensiv!

Lieber trainieren.


----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Breisscheiben wären noch eine relativ günstige Möglichkeit.
Reifen eben noch. Sind das 2,25?


----------



## Kanonental (11. April 2010)

SChönes Giant! Die blauen Details gefallen mir sehr gut! Was sind da denn für Naben drin??

Gewicht sparen könntest du durch: (wie erwähnt) leichtere Schläuche, Sattel, andere Kurbel (z.B. Aerozine oder so.), hier und da ein paar Ti-Schrauben, andere Bremsscheiben, Schnellspanner(blau) und Sattelklemmen(blau).

Ich würde bei dem Rad aber mehr auf Haltbarkeit und Ästhetik achten. Z.B. blaue Hope Pro 2 Naben (vielleicht später mal). Mein Rad soll auch kein Fliegengewicht werden, sondern Haltbare Teile haben, und schick aussehen.

MfG Kanonental


----------



## brndch (11. April 2010)

@InoX: is doch a schickes rad was du hast.Gewicht is doch ganz OK. Rahmen-Gabel-Kurbel-LRS ist überall noch was zu holen. Das summiert sich halt. 
Geh einfach raus und hab spaß damit!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. April 2010)

Reifen werdn getauscht wenn diese runter sind. Aber ich will die erstmal runter fahren. Ich dachte da an 2.1er Rocket Rons. Bremsscheiben ist mit meinen Centerlocknaben recht schwierig weil der Adapter die Ersparnis wieder zu nichte machen würde.

Das mit dem Rahmen und der Gabel lass ich mal so stehen...
Wollte keine anderes Bike haben. 

"Lieber trainieren. " - wird eh gemacht. Ich investiere nicht soviel Geld in mein Hobby und fahre das Ding dann nicht, keine Angst 

Sattel, Schnellspanner und Klemme sind das nächste. Kann mir jemand Spanner und Klemme in dem Foxblau empfehlen? die Nippel haben geunau die gleiche Farbe und bei den Flaschenhalterschrauben und den Kettenblattschrauben hatte ich schon son Pech. Werd die auch nochmal tauschen müssen...
Naben werden auch irgendwann folgen, da nur SLX Centerlocknaben verbaut sind. vielleicht wirds ja mal was mit den Hope, wäre dann ein guter leichter LRS mit Mavic 717, Sapim Nippeln und Sapim Laser-Speichen. 

Grüße inoX


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt so SLX-Naben und Mavic XC 317 lese, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 1650g wiegen soll. Mit XC 717 und XT-Naben kommst da hin aber so? Hast den LRS selber gewogen?


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Er hat ja auch SLX Naben + Mavic 717 Felgen.  Ich denke vom Gewicht wird sich SLX und XT auch bei den Naben nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2010)

Achso, auf dem Bild sah´s aus wie eine 3 sorry. Ja die XT und SLX nehmen sich nur ein paar Gramm, da hatte ich mich schonmal informiert.


----------



## Killerklaus (12. April 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Hobel. Bin ganz zufrieden und am WE das erste mal bei nem Wettkampf mitgemacht. Leider nur mittelmäßig abgeschnitten


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

hi Leute,
hatte heute so ab der 2. Hälfte meiner 30km Trainingsrunde dauernd Kettenklemmer auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt... die Kettenstrebe schaut nun danach aus -.- muss halt längere Kettenstrebenschutz her xD

hab die Kette vorhin ordentlich mit WD40 eingespühlt - war recht schlammig - kann es sein, dass die Kette dann schwergängig ging und sich dann nicht mir richtig gelöst hat? auf kl. und gro. KB war es nicht - und auf dem mittleren hat es sofort angefangen, wenn man berghoch bissl mehr Druck gemacht hat

oder sollte ich mir lieber ne Feile nehmen und schauen, ob da iwas bei den Zähne rausgebrochen ist oder so, was die Kette aufhält, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass es immer bei der selben Kurbelstellung passierte



PS: sry weil keine Pics


----------



## InoX (12. April 2010)

ja also wie schon geschrieben, der Laufradsatz besteht aus SLX-Naben mit Sapim Laser Speichen, Sapim alu Nippeln und mavic 717er Felgen. Ja der LRS ist selber gewogen, allerdings hab ich nicht die genauen Angaben der einzelnen Teile. 
Habe mir vorhin mal die Hope naben angeguckt, ich vermute  mal ihr meint die IIer, die sind ja schon leicht geil....

Zu den Kettenklemmern: Kann mir nicht vostellen dass es nach WD40 schwerfällig ging. Habe auch nach schlammigen Touren öfter mal nur mit WD40 geoelt und das lief immer einwandfrei. Denke du hast ein anderes Problem. Hast du dir mal das Kettenblatt angeschaut? Ist da alles in Ordnung? Zähne alle dran, Kettenblattschrauben locker oder ähnliches?
Denke mal das das Model noch ganz spannend wäre, weil vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der das gleiche Problem hatte.

@Killerklaus: Sehr schöne Farbkombination an deinem Bike. Finde diese zeigeteilte Optik sehr gelungen. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

mfG InoX


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2010)

@Groudon: Ich würde mir die Zähne mal alle angucken, entweder fehlt der ein oder andere, sie sind runtergefahren oder verbogen, was anderes macht keinen Sinn.

@InoX: Ja gut mit Sapim Laser Speichen ist das Gewicht doch sehr realistisch.


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Ist ne Shimano Hone Kurbel und die ist vlt seit gut 2000km dran. Also denke ich nicht, dass dort was mit abgefahrenem Kettenblatt ist. 

Es ging ja auch die ersten 10km ohne Probleme mit harten Antritten usw, als die Kette noch heilwegs schlammfrei war.

Ich hab jetzt WD40 NACHHER draufgetan, damit sie wieder besser läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. April 2010)

Ich auch noch einmal....
Aber mit neuen Laufrädern und neuer Schaltung... XTR war nicht gut genug..





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Focus Cypress (12. April 2010)

Dann zeig ich euch auch mal meine Touren-Kanone

*Hier noch mit altem Falschenhalter und Flasche.*





*Und hier mit neuen Wasserhaltern.*





Sattel und Bremsscheiben kommen neu, ansonsten ist noch alles Serie.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2010)

Finde es sehr geil.


----------



## Killerklaus (12. April 2010)

@ InoX

Hey, danke für deinen comment. Der Rahmen ist ein Nubuk-bikes Rahmen in Größe M. Lackiert hatte ihn selber. war sehr günstig.

mfg


----------



## dor michü (12. April 2010)

kleine Frage an gooni11: Wie kannst du so bremsen??? Ist ja fast ein 90° Winkel. Sonst Top!

michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## SingleLight (12. April 2010)

Bei der Sattelüberhöhung, schließe ich auf keine kleine Person, dann den kurzen Vorbau, da kann man so bremsen, sogar gut, ohne die Handgelenke zu verdrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr 'n von Risern am Marathon-Touren-Hardtail?! Hab da so an den Vector Carbon gedacht. ^^

PS: Schönes Rad über mir.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2010)

Wenn er nicht zu viel Rise hat und die Form dezent geschwungen ist, sieht´s gut aus, zu breit darf er auch nicht sein, wenn´s dir um die Sitzposition geht, ist das wichtiger als Optik.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

wenn der easton monkeylite sl nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich einen fahren.

sitzposition und langstreckentauglichkeit geht bei mir ganz klar vor optik und gewicht.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (12. April 2010)

VOTEC ist tot, es lebe VOTEC!!! ;-) Und natürlich Yeti


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2010)

geiles teil!

anderer LRS - fertig!

mal abgesehen vom LRS gelungene farbzusammenstellung!


----------



## InoX (13. April 2010)

Die Votecs sehen in den letzten Jahren immer geiler aus. Super Teil!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (13. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,
wie recht Du hast! Der LRS ist Kernschrott!
Da war ich wohl ein wenig zu geizig. Preise bei Votec sind zwar im Ausstattungsvergleich spitze, aber das Loch auf dem Konto wird trotzdem recht groß  
Also es geht schon, aber man merkt, dass es nicht der stabilste Satz ist. Ich will den jetzt zu ner 8² fahren und mir dann anständigen Ersatz beschaffen. Interessiere mich für die Sätze von Veltec. Sollen ja ein gutes Gewichts-Leistungs-und Preisverhältnis haben. Hat jem. Erfahrungen?
Bis denn,


----------



## Groudon (13. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht zu viel Rise hat und die Form dezent geschwungen ist, sieht´s gut aus, zu breit darf er auch nicht sein, wenn´s dir um die Sitzposition geht, ist das wichtiger als Optik.




Ich hatte mich da eigentlich auf den Syntace Vector Carbon in 9° festgelegt... leider mit 680mm doch recht breit und auch nicht (offiziell ^^) kürzbar...


----------



## Sauerlandradler (13. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich da eigentlich auf den Syntace Vector Carbon in 9° festgelegt... leider mit 680mm doch recht breit und auch nicht (offiziell ^^) kürzbar...


 

Hi,
kürzen würde ich ihn nicht, aber er lässt sich super fahren! Den 9er hab ich auch angebaut und der ist sehr dezent.
Ein schönes Teil.


----------



## .t1mo (16. April 2010)

eberleko schrieb:


> des sand die allerneuesten crank brothers clipples oida



Auch zu oft den Zeitfahr-Helm Test vom Bikeboard geguckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. April 2010)

Mal schauen ob ich es schaffe ein Bild einzustellen.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. April 2010)

Also mir gefällts  !!


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2010)

Das freut mich, denn so laaangsam wirds mal fertig! Kurbeln werden noch gewechselt und eigentlich müsste wenigstens noch einer der Spacer weg aber ich habe null Bock schon wieder die Gabel zu kürzen.


----------



## Quator94 (18. April 2010)

Das ist mein CC/Tourenbike, die Bilder wurden gestern auf einer 80km Tour nach Hamburg geschossen.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. April 2010)

*je nach gusto und terrain *
**


----------



## morph027 (21. April 2010)

Das kann sich sehen lassen *sabber*


----------



## EvilEvo (21. April 2010)

Eíns hätte da auch gereicht^^, geile Kisten!


----------



## Creeping Death (21. April 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist (wenigstens bei uns auf dem Hof) wieder weg getaut und damit ist die Zeit für das Quantec-Fotoshooting gekommen
> (Bilder sind mit der Manitou R7 SPV da meine Fox zum Service musste...)
> 
> Seht selbst und lasst eurer Kritik freien Lauf
> ...



Also.. kritisieren kann ich nur die anderen Foren-Mitglieder, weil keiner was zu deinem geilen Scott Pilot Lenker mit integriertem Vorbau gesagt hat. Ich finde den Lenker echt spitze und hätte mir den fast auch gekauft gehabt (trotz des hohen preises), aber leider gibts den nur in 600 mm Breite. Würde perfekt zu meinem Scott Scale 40 (2010) passen. Toller Lenker (schwärm).


----------



## EvilEvo (21. April 2010)

Aha, Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?
Das Bike wurde ja ausführlich diskutiert, übrigens nicht nur in diesem Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

...... mein weisses custom - selbst aufgebaut un dder froggy - auch selbstaufbau ..und mein nico


----------



## CSB (22. April 2010)

Bin ja eigentlich kein neiderfüllter Mensch...aber bei dem Fuhrpark hab ich mir nur gedacht: "...so ein Drecksack!"


----------



## Don Trailo (22. April 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/624067
> 
> Bin ja eigentlich kein neiderfüllter Mensch...aber bei dem Fuhrpark hab ich mir nur gedacht: "...so ein Drecksack!"


 
na ja hab mein fuhrpark reduziert
 hab nur noch 4 räder und übe mich in bescheidenheit....
 aber klar 2 würden reichen....


----------



## previlo (22. April 2010)

Ähm, hust, wie soll ich sagen, solltest du dich (rein zufällig) mal von dem Titus Hardtail trennen, naja, ähm, ich meine, dann könntest du dich mal melden 


Das "alte" ist einfach zu schön...


----------



## Kanonental (22. April 2010)

Ein hammergeilet Yeti is dat da!!


----------



## CSB (22. April 2010)

> hab nur noch 4 räder und übe mich in bescheidenheit....



"Klasse statt Masse" ist ein Konzept das eigentlich immer aufgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

soll ich auch mal?

die eierlegende wollmilchsau, im moment im straßentrim mit schwalbe marathon.




die stadtschlampé deluxe. keine ahnung warums keiner klaut, ich finds geil




außenstellenbeförderungsgerät.




resterad, dass eigentlich den job vom cadex machen sollte, aber dann verpumpt wurde und jetzt, mit andern teilen, ner freundin vermacht wird.




das schönheitsrad.




und mein altes arbeitsgerät. wegen altersschwäche ausgemustert, wird aber in kürze neu auferstehen


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Also bis auf das Ding mit den Schutzblechen find ich die alle schön, jedes auf seine eigene Weise, die Bikes haben einfach Charakter.
Außer das GT, das ist unabstreitbar GEIL!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...... mein weisses custom - selbst aufgebaut un dder froggy - auch selbstaufbau ..und mein nico



hierhin passen deine räder!

das weiße ist nach wie vor nicht mein ding...

den grashüpfer und das nicolai find ich aber voll OK


@agressor2: dein cadex und GT find' ich richtig schön!

-wobei mir am GT 'ne schwarze stütze und vorbau besser gefallen würden.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder dran:
Reifen für´s erste MBO am Wochenende, aufgrund der Streckeninfo traue ich mich nicht zum FF in 2,0. Ansonsten ist das Bike soweit fertig, nach dem Rennen kommt mal Singlespeed, dann bin ich bei ca. 8,7kg.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (22. April 2010)

@ aggressor2:
pass auf, dass ich nicht auf deine Stadtschlampe treffen, weil dann isse weche! Ich würd se sofort klauen; zumindest wenn ich nachts betrunken aus der Stadt nach Hause laufen müsste ;-)


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (22. April 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *je nach gusto und terrain *
> **



Das Yeti ist ein Traum, aber alles in allem vier Top Bikes


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Also bis auf das Ding mit den Schutzblechen find ich die alle schön, jedes auf seine eigene Weise, die Bikes haben einfach Charakter.
> Außer das GT, das ist unabstreitbar GEIL!




aber genau mit dem bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden
habs vorhin nochmal ne runde bewegt und prinizipiell fährts sich verdammt cool, aber die schaltung muss ab...



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @agressor2: dein cadex und GT find' ich richtig schön!
> 
> -wobei mir am GT 'ne schwarze stütze und vorbau besser gefallen würden.



danke
im moment is grad ein syntace f139 dran, find ich aber auch nich so doll. der stählerne ritchey gefiel mir besser, hat aber geknarzt und war kochenhart.
wenn ich die schaltung abbau kommt ein ordentlicher dran 
stütze is noch die originale. die is vernünftig leicht und bleibt erstmal bis mir mal wieder ne syncros in 26,8 über den weg läuft...



Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> @ aggressor2:
> pass auf, dass ich nicht auf deine Stadtschlampe treffen, weil dann isse weche! Ich würd se sofort klauen; zumindest wenn ich nachts betrunken aus der Stadt nach Hause laufen müsste ;-)



wenn is es eh nur tagsüber mit nem dicken schloss dran anzutreffen.
nachts sind alle räder, zumindest meistens, in unmittelbarer reichweite


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber genau mit dem bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden
> habs vorhin nochmal ne runde bewegt und prinizipiell fährts sich verdammt cool, aber die schaltung muss ab...



Wenn ich die anderen Räder so sehe, glaub ich dir das aufs Wort


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die anderen Räder so sehe, glaub ich dir das aufs Wort




es nervt einfach nur ständig nach dem richtigen gang zu suchen und die klapperei find ich auch nich sehr ästhetisch.
klar, es fährt sich einfacher nen berg rauf, aber das isses mir nich wert.


----------



## IceQ- (22. April 2010)

So in der neuesten Ausbaustufe.

die Dart 3 bleibt dran bis sie auseinander fällt. Ordentliches Fahrtraining und  bis auf extremen Downhill kann man damit alles fahren sogar vom Rothorn runter. Gibt schön Armmuskeln und schult die Fahrtechnik.
(ehrlich gesagt hab ich kein Geld momentan und würde einfach lieber auf nen fully umsteigen- insgesamt zu teuer also lass ichs so)

Gewicht keine Ahnung, aber wohl ca. 11- 11,5Kg. Darf aber auch nicht zu leicht sein, da es nicht mehr für CC alleine genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Na ich bin da ja mal gespannt auf meinen Singlespeeder, hab auch schon überlegt, wenn´s nicht´s taugt, das ganze an´s Rennrad zu bauen, passt eigentlich sehr gut zu der alten Kamelle.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> So in der neuesten Ausbaustufe.
> 
> die Dart 3 bleibt dran bis sie auseinander fällt. Ordentliches Fahrtraining und  bis auf extremen Downhill kann man damit alles fahren sogar vom Rothorn runter. Gibt schön Armmuskeln und schult die Fahrtechnik.



Wiederverkaufswert hat die Dart eh nicht und genauso lernt man´s Fahren, würd da auch nicht zu viel Geld investieren, machste schon richtig so. Scheinst dir das Bike ja auch schon recht gut an dich angepasst zu haben, ich find´s zwar grottenhässlich aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Sattel, Sattelstütze und Kurbel sehen schonmal sehr gut aus! Würd dann lieber Geld für ein Fully zur Seite legen und das Ding einfach fahren


----------



## IceQ- (22. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wiederverkaufswert hat die Dart eh nicht und genauso lernt man´s Fahren, würd da auch nicht zu viel Geld investieren, machste schon richtig so. Scheinst dir das Bike ja auch schon recht gut an dich angepasst zu haben, ich find´s zwar grottenhässlich aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Sattel, Sattelstütze und Kurbel sehen schonmal sehr gut aus! Würd dann lieber Geld für ein Fully zur Seite legen und das Ding einfach fahren


 
Optik ist Ansichtssache. 
Aber technisch ists mit Ausnahme der Gabel eigentlich relativ gut (komplett XT, Acros/magura Naben mit Mavic XC 717 Felgen, Magura Louise, slr tt, syncros stütze usw..)
Aber der Rahmen ist ne gute Grundlage gewesen und solange ich keinen Job neben der Schule besitze, geht einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. April 2010)

Dann werd ich meins auch mal posten, die Metamorphose ist fast zu Ende, Züge müssen (irgendwann) noch gekürzt werden.






Mittlerweile sind nur noch Rahmen, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Sattelstütze original. Geht auf jeden Fall gut ab jetzt 





Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

so is das halt. mein anfang sah so aus




jedenfalls kurz bevor es endgültig schrottreif war.
aber richtig richtig fahren lernt man am besten mit starrgabel.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

@ IceQ-: Sorry, , da hab ich die restlichen Komponenten doch unterschÃ¤tzt. Aber ich kenn das Problem als SchÃ¼ler, mit 20â¬ Taschengeld und 50â¬ Zeitungen ausfahren im Monat kommt man nicht weit. Das geht ja mitunter an einem Wochenende drauf, wenn man mal einen trinken geht.

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, mein erstes MTB:


----------



## IceQ- (22. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @ IceQ-: Sorry, , da hab ich die restlichen Komponenten doch unterschätzt. Aber ich kenn das Problem als Schüler, mit 20 Taschengeld und 50 Zeitungen ausfahren im Monat kommt man nicht weit. Das geht ja mitunter an einem Wochenende drauf, wenn man mal einen trinken geht.
> 
> Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, mein erstes MTB:


 
bissle dunkel =( wobei allzuviel gibts da wohl nicht zu sehen?^^

zu deiner Antwort:
Kein Problem, ist auch irgendwie nen scheiss Bild. vlt. mach ich noch nen schöneres und stells rein, dann wirkts bestimmt auch bisschen hochwertiger.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Ey nix gegen mein Torrekh^^: Das hat Unterbodenbeleuchtung, mit LED´s ausgeleuchtete Schalthebel und beleuchteten Tacho und die ganzen Schalter dafür sind auch noch beleuchtet. 
Das einzig wirklich gute an dem Bike waren die hydraulischen Deore Scheibenbremsen die haben so viel gekostet wie das Rad.
Früher hatte ich auch noch Schutzbleche in denen ich blaue LED-Röhren eingeklebt hatte, die dann die Reifen beleuchtet haben, alles in Eigenregie entstanden, die Neonröhre flimmert heute im Rechner und der Rest wurde mit samt Rad geklaut.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Na ich bin da ja mal gespannt auf meinen Singlespeeder, hab auch schon überlegt, wenn´s nicht´s taugt, das ganze an´s Rennrad zu bauen, passt eigentlich sehr gut zu der alten Kamelle.



am anfang wirds ungewohnt sein, aber wenn du dich drangewöhnst, wirste die berge nur so rauffliegen  vor allem mit unter 9kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (22. April 2010)

Hatte ja schonmal sowas ähnliches, aber halt 9 Fach, bin aber nur die kleinsten Ritzel gefahren, da nur auf der Straße bewegt.


----------



## Himbeergeist (22. April 2010)

@ IceQ-
Irre ich mich, oder hast Du hinten ne größere Scheibe als vorne? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## IceQ- (22. April 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @ IceQ-
> Irre ich mich, oder hast Du hinten ne größere Scheibe als vorne? Wenn ja, warum?


 
kein wirklich spezieller Grund.
Die Bremse hab ich hier ausm Bikemarkt gekauft.
Lagen nur je ein Adapter für 160er ,180er und 203(210?)er bei. 
Die Dart 3 verträgt nur bis 160mm - blieb die 180mm für hinten über. Aber auch so ganz praktisch. Kann man bissle öfter "Angstbremsen" was relativ praktisch ist, wenn man die Vorderbremse bei längeren Trails entlasten will ( 500hm trails etc.)

Ausserdem kann ich dann mal später bei besseren Rahmen + Gabel die Bremse übernehmen und gleich für die Alpen/Jura anpassen =)


----------



## Creeping Death (22. April 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Dann werd ich meins auch mal posten, die Metamorphose ist fast zu Ende, Züge müssen (irgendwann) noch gekürzt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat das einen Grund, warum der vordere Bremszug so einen großen Bogen nach vorne macht, oder ist es da oben so windig ?

Habe jetzt erst den ganzen Text gelesen, sorry. Das kommt davon, wenn man den text überfliegt. Schönes Bike.


----------



## Himbeergeist (23. April 2010)

@ IceQ-
Alles klar...


----------



## Myxin (23. April 2010)

Meine beiden MTBs....

Das Erste zum Fahren und das Zweite zum nur Rumstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (23. April 2010)

das erste ist sehr schön 

(noch nen silbernen vorbau und gut is)


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2010)

(fast) zu schön um wahr zu sein, das bunte...


----------



## bene94 (23. April 2010)

Mit dem Attitude würde ich auch nicht fahren. Viel zu schade...o.k, vielleicht zur Eisdiele.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2010)

Die Klein´s sind echt der Hammer, vor allem das Attitude

Nochmal meins, jetzt mit Starrgabel, da die RST leider kaputt ist, tiefe Einlaufspuren am linken Standrohr nach 2 Monaten.
Bike wiegt nun ca. 8,89kg leier ohne Singlespeed Kit, da das alles nicht so richtig an den Rahmen ran will:


----------



## eviltubbie (26. April 2010)

Mein neues 2010er Bike


----------



## Don Trailo (26. April 2010)

ich kann mir nicht helfen
 aber immer wieder wenn ich ein lapierre bike sehe  , denke ich 
wow 
schön bestückt und im detail ein hingucker


----------



## Sauerlandradler (27. April 2010)

jo, kommt gut; sehr löblich!


----------



## zingel (27. April 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht helfen


das wär ganz einfach!


----------



## Greg House (27. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @ IceQ-: Sorry, , da hab ich die restlichen Komponenten doch unterschätzt. Aber ich kenn das Problem als Schüler, mit 20 Taschengeld und 50 Zeitungen ausfahren im Monat kommt man nicht weit. Das geht ja mitunter an einem Wochenende drauf, wenn man mal einen trinken geht.
> 
> Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, mein erstes MTB:


 

Das ist kein MTB! Sondern ein Baumarkt Rad. Sowas ist einfach nur Schrott


----------



## EvilEvo (27. April 2010)

Falsch, das ist von der Metro, hat komplette Deore Gruppe dran inkl hydraulischer Bremsen und die restlichen Komponenten waren auch über Baumarktniveau. Zugegeben der Rahmen sieht billig aus, ist aber bei weitem besser verarbeitet als der billgste Baumarkt-Schrott. Was besonderes wars sicher nicht, aber als Erstrad für einen Jugendlichen ohne irgendwelche Ambitionen für den Radsport war´s ein tolles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (27. April 2010)

Soooo, es ist soweit, mein Fully ist fertig:
Ich habe mich jetzt für Gold entschieden, weil mir Rot einfach nicht gefallen hat, habe es mit meinen roten Teilen ausprobiert und es hat mir einfach nicht gefallen.
Mit der schwarzen Kurbel hattet ihr allerdings recht, passt super zum Rest.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2010)

Das Lapierre ist sehr geil. Die ganzen Details sind sehr gelungen, auch wenn sie nur vom Hersteller sind. 
Hatte auch schon mal nach nem Rahmen von denen geschaut aber die Carbon Dinger sind mir einfach  um Längen zu teuer.
Das Rockmachine  ist mir optisch zu hecklastig aber das kann auch am Foto liegen. Sieht jedenfalls sehr merkwürdig aus. Die Sattelstütze wirkt mir zu stelzig, weil zu dünn.
Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung 

Gruß InoX


----------



## EvilEvo (28. April 2010)

Die dünne Sattelstütze ist drin, weil ich überall 27,2mm Sattelstützen mit Adapter fahre, dann kann man immer mal untereinander tauschen. Dünne Sattelstützen sind außerdem leichter^^. 
Mit dem "hecklastig" hast du irgendwie recht. das meiste Zeug sammelt sich an dem Bike rings ums Sattelrohr.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2010)

Aber gibts da wirklich nen Gewichtsvorteil? Du hast ja immerhin den Adapter drin


----------



## EvilEvo (28. April 2010)

Ach verdammt, du hast es durchschaut, nein der Vorteil ist minimal, wie gesagt, der praktische Nutzen des Austauschens war fÃ¼r mich ausschlaggebend. Bei mir mussten sich lange Zeit 3 Bikes eine SattelstÃ¼tze teilen, da sowas ja schnell mal 150â¬ kostet und das hat man als SchÃ¼ler einfach nicht und 2 Bikes gleichzeitig kann man sowieso nicht fahren.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings. Ich habe bei meinen Bikes das glück dass ich ein Speci und ein giant habe und beide das selbe Maß (30,9) haben. Für 30,9 gibts allerdings wieder keine große Auswahl an Stützen. Wenn man eine hat ist das aber egal wie groß die Auswahl ist


----------



## EvilEvo (28. April 2010)

Deswegen ja 27,2, da gibt´s einfach alles in jeder Länger. Rennrad hat normal 27,2mm, Diamondback hat 31,4mm (auch nicht gängig) und das RM hat 31,6mm. 
Meine Schulgurke wiederrum hat 30,8mm, da gibt es überhaupt nichts und die originale wurde mal an einem Bahnhof geklaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. April 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ...und das RM hat 31,6mm.
> ...



echt? mein rock machine (wildfire 90) hatte 31,4???

komisch... verbaut RM sattelrohre mit unterschiedlichen durchmessern???


----------



## Clemens (29. April 2010)

Mein Tourenbike für 2010: Rocky Mountain Blizzard





Rahmen *RM* Blizzard 17,5 Zoll, Gabel Fox F100 RL, XT Schaltung, XT 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Race Face Deus XC Kurbelset, Eggbeater SL Pedale rot, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes Avid Elixir CR Carbon 185/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Lenker, Race Face Deus XC Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner Flaschenträger und Hörnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz ... 10,92 Kg wie abgebildet. 

Laufräder und Gabel sind mittlerweile gegen eine weisse 2010er Reba Team und einen Hope Pro II LRS mit DT-Swiss XR400 Felgen und Schwalbe Racing Ralph ausgetauscht worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2010)

sehr schickes rad


----------



## EvilEvo (29. April 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> echt? mein rock machine (wildfire 90) hatte 31,4???
> 
> komisch... verbaut RM sattelrohre mit unterschiedlichen durchmessern???



Scheint so, hab extra nochmal nachgesehen, ist eine 31,6 zu 27,2 Distanzhülse drin.

Das Rocky Mountain ist ein Traum, einfach geil!


----------



## Clemens (29. April 2010)

Aktuelle Version mit Reba und Hope LRS:









und jetzt wird gefahren...


----------



## SingleLight (30. April 2010)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze echt sehr schickes Bike


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2010)

der lrs ok,... aber warum hast du die fox raus???


----------



## Clemens (30. April 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattelstütze echt sehr schickes Bike



Wäre auch normal eine Thomson reingekommen, gibts aber leider nicht mehr in 26,8mm in langer Version. Wenn die Deus nicht taugt - ich habe noch eine Tune.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der lrs ok,... aber warum hast du die fox raus???



brauche ich woanders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulldozeNYC (30. April 2010)

das blizzard ist sehr schön aufgebaut, für meinen geschmack sehr stimmig-und dazu gehört ja fast ne RF stütze (die somit also mehr als klar geht!).


----------



## eddy 1 (30. April 2010)

vor allem ist der etwas dezentere Laufradsatz um welten schöner

weise gabel passt auch besser

Race Face gehört einfach daran

ein roten steuersatz fände ich noch schön


----------



## Renn Maus (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,

da es ja jetzt endlich auch einen Thread gibt, in den mein Bike passt, hier mein kleines:







Das Rad hab ich vor 2 Jahren (is nen 2004er Baujahr) für 300,- neu gekauft und stück für Stück mit Ritchey WCS, neuen, leichteren Laufrädern, Sattel, Kurbel etc..... gepimpt.

Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 11,99kg. Werd mir vielleicht noch ne neue, gebrauchte Gabel kaufen. Gesamtinvestition bis jetzt ca. 1.000,- mit Anschaffung des Bikes.
Da es sich top fährt und auch schnittig ausschaut scheiß ich einfach mal auf das Image der No-Name Marke....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Mai 2010)

Für den Preis siehts ordentlich aus. Macht sicher Spass. Was ist das für ein DT LRS?


----------



## OneTwo (1. Mai 2010)




----------



## A4L (1. Mai 2010)

Bescheidenes Bild, aber ich liebe dieses Bike!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2010)

Moin,

diese Kiste kommt jetzt in meinen neuen Firmenwagen mit einem Satz Klamotten immer mit zum Spontanbiken:





Das einzige was ich noch ändern möchte sind die verschiedenen Louise-Bremsen.


----------



## mas0384 (3. Mai 2010)

hier mal meins:


----------



## swift daddy (3. Mai 2010)

OneTwo schrieb:


>



sehr geile Landschaft da im Hintergrund ... sehe grad du wohnst wohl auch in FR, wollte grad auch schon sagen, sieht so südländisch aus   wo genau bist du da??

P.s. sind die Contis für das Geläuf da unten pannensicher genug


----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Mai 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Meine beiden MTBs....
> 
> Das Erste zum Fahren und das Zweite zum nur Rumstehen




Sehr geile Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal meins im nun fertigen Zustand beim CTF in Dortmund letzten Sonntag 








gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## maggi>B (3. Mai 2010)

Das KTM sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Mai 2010)

Die Bremsleitungen am KTM 
Einfach toll geworden, vor allem wo man jetzt auf den halbwegs vernünftigen Bildern auch alles sieht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2010)

Tolle Farbkombi am KTM ! Mal was anderes 
KOmmst du mit den Reifen zurecht ? SK in Supersonic, das schreit doch gerade zu nach Plattfüssen oda ?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Mai 2010)

Bin mit den Reifen bis jetzt drei CTFs, einen Tag auf unserer Freeride Strecke und mehere Male zur Arbeit hin und zurück gefahren und hatte bis jetzt nicht einen Platten! Mal sehen wie es wird wenn ich mir zum Sommer hin wirklich die neuen Eclipse Schläuche hole.


----------



## Werner Amort (3. Mai 2010)

A4L schrieb:


> Bescheidenes Bild, aber ich liebe dieses Bike!



was sind das für barends?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2010)

ergon griffe


----------



## OneTwo (4. Mai 2010)

swift daddy schrieb:


> sehr geile Landschaft da im Hintergrund ... sehe grad du wohnst wohl auch in FR, wollte grad auch schon sagen, sieht so südländisch aus   wo genau bist du da??
> 
> P.s. sind die Contis für das Geläuf da unten pannensicher genug




Der Blick geht auf Auribeau-sur-Siagne (auf das mittelalterliche Dorf), dahinter liegt dann Mandelieu und das Mittelmeer.

... sehe gerade Deinen Standort ... Paris 


Habe die MK erst seit etwa 4 Monaten drauf und bisher noch keine Probleme. Vorher waren NN und RR aufgezogen, hatte aber mit denen zu wenig Grip und bin staendig in den Kurven weggerutscht.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (4. Mai 2010)

Das KTM gefällt!
Überdenken solltest du Griffe, Sattelstütze und ggf. den Lenker, ist aber nur leichte Kritik, quasi auf hohen Niveau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (4. Mai 2010)

mein einstiegsgerät, war leider etwas sonnig und hatte nur handycam dabei


----------



## dragon07 (4. Mai 2010)

Hi mr.it dein Bike OK, deine Fotos ??? Noch mal !

Grüße Ike


----------



## Jägermeister85 (4. Mai 2010)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Das KTM gefällt!
> Überdenken solltest du Griffe, Sattelstütze und ggf. den Lenker, ist aber nur leichte Kritik, quasi auf hohen Niveau ;-)



Danke 
Griffe bleiben - sind sau bequem, abnutzungsarm und in der Kombi mit links orange und rechts weiß find ich einfach cool  . Lenker is grade erst neu gekommen und den werd ich auch nicht mehr hergeben.
Sattelstütze bin ich noch am suchen und überlegen  evt. ne SUperlogic oder die neue Crankbrothers Cobalt 11


----------



## mr.it (4. Mai 2010)

hast ja recht mache nochmal neue mit der richtigen cam so gegen ende der woche bin jc nochmal draussen im wald unterwegs


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2010)

hallo,

mal mein Rad, wird das ganze Jahr benutzt und deshalb schonmal lackiert und etwas schmutzig


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2010)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mal mein Rad, wird das ganze Jahr benutzt und deshalb schonmal lackiert und etwas schmutzig



gefällt mir gut! 

einzig der kettenstrebenschutz und die barends müssten getauscht werden... gegen welche in schwarz und die barends auch in schönere 

die xt-kurbel in 2fach sieht gut aus.

wie groß ist das kleine blatt?

bei dem rad würde mich das gewicht aber schon interessieren.

(...~10kg...?)

P.S.: bist bestimmt ein leichter und hast keine probs mit der sid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (8. Mai 2010)

falls alpencrosse auch zu den cc touren gehören






















http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut!
> 
> einzig der kettenstrebenschutz und die barends müssten getauscht werden... gegen welche in schwarz und die barends auch in schönere
> 
> ...


danke, hatte bis jetzt immer ne sid und wiege etwas mehr als 80kg und sie ist ok
kleine kettenblatt ist ne 28 und die anderen Teile werden noch getauscht, funktionieren aber im moment gut...gewicht wohl bei ca. 10,7kg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2010)

so mein Zweitbike leider mußten jetzt ein paar Teile an meinem RM aber das Ghost wird wieder aufgebaut


----------



## Gorth (8. Mai 2010)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, Comments erwünscht..


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2010)

gefällt mir ebenfalls, dein zweitbike, vegeta! 

schwarz, silber und rot. schick.

nicht schlecht, das da ein 28er blatt passt.

gewicht auch OK


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. Mai 2010)

*@Gorth:* Schönes Bike. Mir gefiel diese Weiß-Blau-Schwarze Lackierung bei den Storks schon immer sehr gut. Mit ner weißen Gabel und einigen blauen Details wäre es vermutlich noch schöner


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

die Woche kommt noch ne R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren - das Casting ist jedoch grün und wird umgespritzt... nun die Frage... schwarz? (dann wäre aber die GANZE Gabel schwarz - maybe to much?) oder das Rahmenblau (dann würde jedoch das Rot der Bremsen alleine vorhanden sein)


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
ich würde das Casting weiß spritzen lassen.

Das blau wäre zuviel, schwarz würde nicht so schön mit dem Rahmen harmobieren, mit dem weißem Casting hättest du m.E. die beste farbabstimmung zum Rahmen. 

Mfg


----------



## FanFan_MTB (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir das Rad letztes Jahr im Herbst gebraucht gekauft. Es ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin davon begeistert.  Seitdem wurde und wird es immer weiter verbessert.


----------



## bene94 (8. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> die Woche kommt noch ne R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren - das Casting ist jedoch grün und wird umgespritzt... nun die Frage... schwarz? (dann wäre aber die GANZE Gabel schwarz - maybe to much?) oder das Rahmenblau (dann würde jedoch das Rot der Bremsen alleine vorhanden sein)


 

Hey, sieht ja sau gut aus mit dem neuen Sattel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (8. Mai 2010)

Gude.

So, dann will ich meins auch mal wieder zeigen 
Sattel, Sattelstütze und Sattelspanner sind neu 





Volki


----------



## Trottel (8. Mai 2010)

ist das kacke am Hinterrad ?

schickes Bike


----------



## volki3 (8. Mai 2010)

Danke.
Ne, ist keine Kacke... hab vorher eine Vollbremsung gemacht...


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2010)

Dann haste eben auf Kacke gebremst! 
Aber trotzdem geiles Epic!


----------



## Triturbo (8. Mai 2010)

Mein Eingang XC Fahrrad. 10 040g.


----------



## volki3 (8. Mai 2010)

Dann hab ich Gut gebremst hihi
Aber so en Bissi Kacke bringt doch Glück... 
Hoffe ich mal...?


----------



## Gorth (8. Mai 2010)

geiles GT!


----------



## IceQ- (9. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann haste eben auf Kacke gebremst!
> Aber trotzdem geiles Epic!


  zu geil xD

wenigstens spritzt sie dann nicht hoch


----------



## Northern lite (9. Mai 2010)

mein Tourenfully nach ein paar Updates..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Mai 2010)

schönes storck! 

ordnung mit den kabeln machen und die schriftzüge der crossrides ab...

...dann wär's noch 'ne ganze ecke hübscher


----------



## Northern lite (9. Mai 2010)

das entlabeln der Laufräder steht eigentlich schon lange auf dem Zettel... bislang bin ich nur zu faul gewesen...

Die Kabel sind schon OK so... sind vernünfigt abgelängt nur manchmal kommt man an die  hintere Bremsleitung, die sich dann nach oben verschiebt (so wie auf dem Bild) nur die vordere Bremsleitung könnte ich noch ein wenig kürzen.

und ich müßte noch die roten Schrauben am Umwerfer wieder gegen schwarze ersetzen.

In letzter Zeit lag mein Augenmerk aber mehr bei meinem Hardtail (wenn ich ein aktuelles Bild habe, wird auch das hier zu sehen sein) und dem Rennrad


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Mai 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> das entlabeln der Laufräder steht eigentlich schon lange auf dem Zettel... bislang bin ich nur zu faul gewesen...
> 
> Die Kabel sind schon OK so... sind vernünfigt abgelängt nur manchmal kommt man an die  hintere Bremsleitung, die sich dann nach oben verschiebt (so wie auf dem Bild) *das meinte ich* nur die vordere Bremsleitung könnte ich noch ein wenig kürzen.*genau
> *
> ...



.


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2010)

@Groudon: Um gottes Willen nicht weiß!!! Das ist mal sowas von abartig und abgedroschen.
Ich wollt dir auch das blau des Rahmen vorschlagen, das wäre super, evtl. könntest du R7 Aufkleber in dem Rotton der Marta anfertigen lassen bzw. in rot/weiß.
Das Meridagrün geht aber definitiv nicht.
@Gorth: Eigentlich schönes Bike, wirkt aber sehr unruihg, das kann man noch besser machen. Z.B. weniger oder garkeine Felgenaufkleber und hinten eine kleinere Bremsscheibe, evtl. komplett schwarzen oder weißen Sattel, wobei da natürlich der Sitzkomfort an erster Stelle kommen muss.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Wieder mal schöne und individuelle Bikes!


----------



## #easy# (9. Mai 2010)

schönes Storck  hatte ich auch mal........... war ein Bike der Kategorie draufsetzen, losfahren, spass haben, leider hatte mein Storck nur Canti aufnahme........ was für ein Gewicht hat es denn?
gruß
easy


----------



## Northern lite (9. Mai 2010)

leider viel zu schwer.... was sicher auch an der Hone (aber Optik, Steifigkeit und Funktion sind einfach TOP)  und den Laufrädern liegt. Die Martas sind auch ans Hardtail gewandert und jetzt sind halt "nur" Louises dran.

aber als Tourenfully mit ner Sorglaosausstattung finde ich 12,5 noch ganz OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2010)

@EvilEvo

Ich werde das Casting auch blau machen lassen. Nun suche ich nur noch einen fÃ¤higen Lackierer in der NÃ¤he, der mir fÃ¼r <50â¬ den Blauton auslieÃt, das Casting entlackt und neu lackiert. Wegen Aufklebern bin ich unschlÃ¼ssig. Mal sehen wie es "ohne" aussieht.

Evt. dachte ich auch daran, die Marta im Winter lackieren zu lassen... entweder die roten Dinge blau oder das rote weiÃ und das weiÃe Blau.


----------



## Triturbo (9. Mai 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> geiles GT!



Danke! Dein Storck ist aber auch scharf


----------



## jetos15 (10. Mai 2010)

@volki3: das müsste balduinstein sein, oder?
@Triturbo: müllberg im pott


----------



## volki3 (10. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist Balduinstein mit der Schaumburg im Hintergrund


----------



## Triturbo (10. Mai 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> @volki3: das müsste balduinstein sein, oder?
> @Triturbo: müllberg im pott



Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch, klär mich auf ?!


----------



## jetos15 (10. Mai 2010)

sieht aus wie an der tetraeder halde in bottrop


----------



## unocz (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## Triturbo (10. Mai 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie an der tetraeder halde in bottrop



Halde ist soweit richtig  Aber das ist bei mir in MD.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Mai 2010)

also bei yumeya-gelumpig am buntwürfel kann man ruhig drauf achten, dass die ventile gerade stehn...gell, unocz?

@triturbo: kommst du mal in jena vorbei? oder magst du mal in biesenrode mitfahrn? hab sogar heute hier in jena ein plakat von meinem heimrennen entdeckt


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Mai 2010)

Das Cube gefällt mir richtig gut. Endlich mal eins das nicht Schwarz, rot, blau, weiß mit grün gelben Eloxalfarben aufgebaut ist.
Das mit den Ventilen ist mir garnicht si bewusst aufgefallen, vielmehr springt mir der rote Würger ins Auge. Vielleicht in Schwarz besorgen würde besser stehen.

Sonst ganz Schick.

OT: die weißen Bremsleitungen sind genial. Wo sind die her ? Serie ? gerne auch PN

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. Mai 2010)

jajaja das mit den ventilen ist behoben, die leitungen sind auch yumeya


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2010)

>


das rad sieht gar nich so übel aus. 

sogar gut...

ohne der yumeya-röllchen und mit weißer klemme (z.B. http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Whit...-weiss--2116.html?referer=froogle&language=de) wär's der hit! 


P.S.: überprüf' mal, ob die ventile senkrecht zur felge stehen...    (OK, wurde gerade behoben...)

wieviel wiegt's?


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2010)

Also, ist nur meine Meinung, also nicht persönlich nehmen und/oder einfach ignorieren: Ich find das Cube einfach nur hässlich, da ist echt nix dran, was mich begeistert. Aber mir muss es ja nicht gefallen und fährt sich bestimmt saugut das Gerät.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Mai 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Also, ist nur meine Meinung, also nicht persönlich nehmen und/oder einfach ignorieren: Ich find das Cube einfach nur hässlich, da ist echt nix dran, was mich begeistert.



korrekt. 
einen haufen kohle in ne seelenlose taiwanbude gesteckt.


----------



## unocz (11. Mai 2010)

hahaha das ich der seelenlosen taiwanbude jetzt ne seele gegeben habe sieht wohl keiner


----------



## Triturbo (11. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also bei yumeya-gelumpig am buntwürfel kann man ruhig drauf achten, dass die ventile gerade stehn...gell, unocz?
> 
> @triturbo: kommst du mal in jena vorbei? oder magst du mal in biesenrode mitfahrn? hab sogar heute hier in jena ein plakat von meinem heimrennen entdeckt



Momentan ist schlecht, mein Auto läuft nicht. Lust hätte ich, wenn die 200 Kilometer nicht wären


----------



## Nordpol (11. Mai 2010)

ob es seelenlos oder einfach nur häßlich ist..., egal. Hauptsache es fährt gut, das ist letzendlich der Sinn eines Rades.
Mir gefällt die Optik auch nicht, aber das steht immer an zweiter Stelle.


----------



## zingel (11. Mai 2010)

mir gefällt's recht gut.


----------



## crush-er (11. Mai 2010)

Finds auch nicht übel. Vielleicht den kleinen gelben Aufkleber noch weg und die Sattelklemme in schwarz. Ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mooly2 (12. Mai 2010)

Mmh, zeige meins dann auch mal . Frisch geputzt vom letzten Matschausflug.






Ein paar Dinge wurden schon verändert. Zur Zeit träume ich noch von einem leichteren LRS


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2010)

Der Ritchey Vorbau sieht da echt super aus! Sonst siehts auch nicht schlecht aus, ist nicht so ganz mein Geschmack, aber ein tolles Rad!


----------



## Kevin N (12. Mai 2010)

So, nun will ich auch noch einmal, da das Rad nun fertig aufgebaut ist, so wie ich es mir wünschte.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (12. Mai 2010)

Das schwarz/rote Reaction von mooly2 und dazu dann die XTR und Yumeya Parts von unocz würde mir ja sehr gut gefallen


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2010)

mooly2 schrieb:


> Mmh, zeige meins dann auch mal . Frisch geputzt vom letzten Matschausflug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht echt lecker aus!   (auch der glänzenden farbe wegen=wie ein bonbon) 

gewicht?

eins der schönsten cubes (nopain's gefällt mir noch besser...), da zwar bunt, aber mit passenden farben (gleiche rottöne ). 

"normale" RoRo/RaRa täten jedoch besser aussehen...


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Mai 2010)

Mit den Reifen hat Bikeaddicted recht, aber soweit ich weiß, sind die bei Cube Serie, stehn bei uns auch so rum. Also runterfahren und neue kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (12. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> korrekt.
> einen haufen kohle in ne seelenlose taiwanbude gesteckt.



Bitte fangt jetzt nicht hier auch mit diesem Bockmist an, davon gibts schon mehr als genug in den "Kunstwerke"-Threads. 
Lieber eine mit Herzblut und Sachverstand aufgebaute "seelenlose Taiwanbude"  als ein wahllos nach dem "Hauptsache teuer" Prinzip zusammengekauftes sogenanntes Kultbike. Wie ein Fahrrad eine Seele haben kann, muss mir auch mal fix jemand erklären. Ich hab auch teure Rahmen, aber gesprochen hat von denen noch keiner mit mir...

Mir gefällts. Laut ja, aber alles passt zusammen und ist technisch wie optisch stimmig. Evtl. noch rote Aufkleber an die Gabel?

Das Reaction GTC ist auch lecker, leider sehen große Rahmen mit wenig Sloping immer stelzig und irgendwie merkwürdig aus.


----------



## SingleLight (12. Mai 2010)

Das Reaction GTC ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten sehr schick
Aber sicher auch kein Touren-Rad


----------



## mooly2 (12. Mai 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Das Reaction GTC ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten sehr schick
> Aber sicher auch kein Touren-Rad


 
In diesem Thread geht es auch nicht nur um Touren-Bikes  Lies mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Mai 2010)

Ich steh auf Taiwan und Seelenlos!!! B-)


----------



## SingleLight (13. Mai 2010)

mooly2 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht es auch nicht nur um Touren-Bikes  Lies mal den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread.



So war das auch nicht gemeint, ist mir schon klar, den ersten Beitrag kenne ich seit dem er veröffentlicht wurde, danke für den Hinweis. Man kann ja jeden Bilder-Thread hier im Forum auslegen wie man will, aber ich bin sicher keiner der auf Thread-Titel pocht, mir ist das so etwas von egal was wie wo gepostet wird, man freut sich einfach nur wenn man ein gutes Bike sieht


----------



## mooly2 (13. Mai 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> So war das auch nicht gemeint, ist mir schon klar, den ersten Beitrag kenne ich seit dem er veröffentlicht wurde, danke für den Hinweis. Man kann ja jeden Bilder-Thread hier im Forum auslegen wie man will, aber ich bin sicher keiner der auf Thread-Titel pocht, mir ist das so etwas von egal was wie wo gepostet wird, man freut sich einfach nur wenn man ein gutes Bike sieht


----------



## Slow (13. Mai 2010)

So nochmal kurz zur Entwicklung. ;-)
Jetzt mit R7 MRD und Sram Triggern. Gewicht knapp 9,1kg
irgendwann noch geplant: Abrüstung auf 160mm Scheibe vorne.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2010)

@Slow: Top


----------



## mr.it (13. Mai 2010)

hier meine einstiegskarre


----------



## Northern lite (13. Mai 2010)

als Einsteigerbike schon nicht schlecht....

... den Sattel finde ich brutalhäßlich

der goldene Schnellspanner vorne ist recht einsam.... warum hinten nicht auch einen...und weshalb einen SSp linke und einen rechts????

ich würde vorn auch nen schwarzen montieren, da das gold nirgens wiederzufinden ist

(quäl Dein Schaltwerk nicht so )

(und natürlich der Spacertum über dem Vorbau bitte entfernen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (13. Mai 2010)

ja das mit dem schnellspanner stimmt hatte vorne und hinten in gold aber hatte stress mit dem hinteren deshalb ist wieder der orginal xt-ssp dran, hast recht werde vorne auch wieder den schwarzen xt dranmachen, der hintere ist auch rechts, aber da schwarz und handykamerabild nur schwer zu erkennen  

beim sattel ist es auch so das ich ihn nicht unbedingt gutaussehend finde, aber ist wirklich bequem

spacerturm kommt beim nächsten check beim händler dann weg, will mich da lieber nicht dran versuchen mit rumsägen und allem


----------



## Northern lite (13. Mai 2010)

ich mache auch fast alles an meinen Rädern selbst.... aber Gabelkürzen würd ich uach lieber machen lassen

(hab keine Sägeführung (für die Carbonschäfte) bzw. keinen Rohrschneider (für Aluschäfte))


----------



## Somnus (13. Mai 2010)

Da mache ich auch mal mit.
Mein Cube hat gerade einen neuen 2010er Rahmen bekommen.
Auch neu: Lenker, Stütze und Vorbau in weiß. Getränkehalter und Pedale in Blau.
Die Felgen habe ich jetzt auch "nackig" gemacht und die häßlichen Cube-Barends sind verschwunden.





Morgen gibts nach 8 Wochen die erste Ausfahrt. Dann mache ich mal Bilder bei besserer Beleuchtung.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2010)

@Somnus: Wow, echt scharf, obwohl die Pedale total unpassend fürs Bike sind, siehts echt heiß aus!
@mr.it: Der Sattel ist gut, vor allem, wenn er zum Hintern passt, das ist das Wichtigste!
Fürn Anfängerbike ideal, ich finde auch, das Gold findet sich im Rahmen wieder, hinten goldenen Spanner, der dann keine Probleme macht, verbauen. Dauert evtl. ein bisschen, bis man den passenden gefunden hat, aber dann...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (14. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das Cube sehr schön. Alleine die farben harmonieren gut. Aber was ich daran nicht verstehen kann, wie man aus nem Rennlastigen Bike (mit SID, RoRo etc.) eine Tourer mit Rizer und Flats machen kann 

Wäre da ein anderes Modell nicht passender?

VG
Marco


----------



## Somnus (14. Mai 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich finde das Cube sehr schön. Alleine die farben harmonieren gut. Aber was ich daran nicht verstehen kann, wie man aus nem Rennlastigen Bike (mit SID, RoRo etc.) eine Tourer mit Rizer und Flats machen kann
> 
> Wäre da ein anderes Modell nicht passender?
> 
> ...



Na ja, Plattformpedale fahren mittlerweile schon ein paar mehr Leute hier, weil nun mal nicht alle auf Klicks stehen. Habe auch an meinem anderen bike seit je her Plattformpedale. Ich komme damit im Gelände sehr gut zurecht. 
Und mir ist bewusst, dass ich der "Rennmaschine" ein wenig die Hörner gestutzt habe, aber als ich das Cube im Laden stehen sah  Ich musste es kaufen! 
Der Rizer wird übrigens demnächst durch einen etwas flacheren ersetzt. Im Nachhinein wirkte er mir auch zu klobig 
Hat jemand eine Idee, für einen Rizer?
Farbe weiß, Höhe 2-3 cm, Klemmung 25,4.


----------



## Somnus (14. Mai 2010)

@ *Groudon: Warum ich einen 2010er Rahmen bekommen habe?
Schau mal in meine Fotoalben unter "Schaltauge verbogen?"! 
Dann weißte warum. 

Musste 8 qualvolle Wochen warten 
*


----------



## eddy 1 (14. Mai 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Na ja, Plattformpedale fahren mittlerweile schon ein paar mehr Leute hier, weil nun mal nicht alle auf Klicks stehen. Habe auch an meinem anderen bike seit je her Plattformpedale. Ich komme damit im Gelände sehr gut zurecht.
> Und mir ist bewusst, dass ich der "Rennmaschine" ein wenig die Hörner gestutzt habe, aber als ich das Cube im Laden stehen sah  Ich musste es kaufen!
> Der Rizer wird übrigens demnächst durch einen etwas flacheren ersetzt. Im Nachhinein wirkte er mir auch zu klobig
> Hat jemand eine Idee, für einen Rizer?
> Farbe weiß, Höhe 2-3 cm, Klemmung 25,4.



mach lieber einen in schwarz drauf

da ist die auswahl direkt grösser und schöner siehts auch noch aus


----------



## Somnus (14. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> mach lieber einen in schwarz drauf
> 
> da ist die auswahl direkt grösser und schöner siehts auch noch aus



Na ja, ob schwarz schöner aussieht ist geschmackssache.
Und eben weil man einen Rizer in weiß selten findet frage ich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2010)

Nö, ich würd auch wieder einen weißen nehmen, passt besser zum Bike


----------



## Somnus (14. Mai 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nö, ich würd auch wieder einen weißen nehmen, passt besser zum Bike



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## borni83 (14. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> so is das halt. mein anfang sah so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


falsche rahmengröße gekauft? (sattelposition und kurzer vorbau)


----------



## borni83 (14. Mai 2010)

Trottel schrieb:


> ist das kacke am Hinterrad ?
> 
> schickes Bike


----------



## MTB_Matze (14. Mai 2010)

Das Cube gefällt mir echt gut bis auf die Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Schnellspanner.


----------



## Somnus (14. Mai 2010)

MTB_Matze schrieb:


> Das Cube gefällt mir echt gut bis auf die Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Schnellspanner.



Also die Schnellspanner sind noch eine offene Baustelle. Das Rot soll vollständig verschwinden. Suche noch nach was passendem.

Also wieder mal die Pedale! 
Was für welche schlagt ihr denn vor? 
Klicks kann ich nicht ab. 

Ich liebäugel noch mit neuen Bremsscheiben...windcutter...*überleg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Matze (14. Mai 2010)

Mir gefallen die Pedale rein Optisch nicht an dem Bike. 
Wenn du aber damit klarkommst Fahrtechnisch, solltest du dabei bleiben. 

Wenn du keine Klicker magst ist schlecht weil sonst hätte ich gesagt nimm die Egg Beater SL in blau.


----------



## bene94 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich komme ohne Klicks nicht mehr klar. Am liebsten hätte ich ja sogar auf der Stadtschlampe für die paar hundert Meter zur Schule Klicks. Fühle mich ohne einfach so...naja, schei$$e eben...

Es ist einfach ein sicherer Bund zwischen Biker und Bike. Und wer will sich schon vom Bike trennen?
Gib ihnen doch noch ne Chance. Braucht halt etwas Übung.

Das Bike ist übrigens recht hübsch. Aber den Sattel hat auch noch keiner angesprochen?


----------



## ICON82 (14. Mai 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal. Ja, ich weiß, die Sattelklemme und die Griffe.  Kommt noch. Ansonsten ist geändert:

Sattel
Rahmen (unfreiwiliig = aus ProRace 200 wurde 300)
Kassette 
Kurbel 
Kette
Reifen
Pedale


----------



## nexx (14. Mai 2010)

schönes lapierre!


----------



## carofem (14. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich komme ohne Klicks nicht mehr klar. Am liebsten hätte ich ja sogar auf der Stadtschlampe für die paar hundert Meter zur Schule Klicks. Fühle mich ohne einfach so...naja, schei$$e eben...
> 
> Es ist einfach ein sicherer Bund zwischen Biker und Bike. Und wer will sich schon vom Bike trennen?
> Gib ihnen doch noch ne Chance. Braucht halt etwas Übung.
> ...


 
Über einen Sattel muss man nicht sprechen der muss nur passen .


----------



## Somnus (15. Mai 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Über einen Sattel muss man nicht sprechen der muss nur passen .





@ ICON82: geile Kiste! Wo haste die Reifen her? Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## ICON82 (15. Mai 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ ICON82: geile Kiste! Wo haste die Reifen her? Sieht klasse aus.



Danke! 
Reifen sind nicht ganz so billig aber wenn du willst kann ich dir eine Email Adresse geben => PN


----------



## Myxin (15. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter ist für Mitte Mai einfach 'ne Frechheit , fast schon herbstlich. Daher mit dem frisch geputzten Oldie nur 'ne Weinbergtour.....
[URL="http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/132467"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ ICON82: geile Kiste! Wo haste die Reifen her? Sieht klasse aus.




wegen der reifen guck mal bei r2 bike, oder google mal nach race king weißwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. Mai 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal. Ja, ich weiß, die Sattelklemme und die Griffe.  Kommt noch. Ansonsten ist geändert:
> 
> Sattel
> Rahmen (unfreiwiliig = aus ProRace 200 wurde 300)
> ...



Warst du zufällig an Himmelfahrt auf dem Schiffenberg?

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## ICON82 (15. Mai 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Warst du zufällig an Himmelfahrt auf dem Schiffenberg?
> 
> Gruß
> Philipp



Schiffenberg nicht aber unterwegs war ich.


----------



## Radon_Biker (15. Mai 2010)

Meins ist jetzt Heute auch fertig geworden 
Und weil es ja eine Gallerie ist hier ein paar Bilder:
ihr findet sie auch in meinem Album 
Teschniche Daten:
Rahmen: Radon ZR Team 18" aus 2009
Gabel:    Rock Shox Reba SL @ 120 mm + Poploc Adjust Hebel
Schaltwerk : Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Shifter: Shimano XT
Bremhebel: Shimano XT
Bremssättel : Shimano SLX
Naben: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic XC 717
Bereifung: Vorne : Nobby Nic Hinten: Rocket Ron
Lenker + Vorbau: Race Face Ride
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Sattel: Selle Italia NT 1 Gel
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Und halt ein paar Optische kleinigkeiten


----------



## dragon07 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

Wieder viele schöne Bikes hier  ICON82 macht einen stimmigen Eindruck,  vielleicht noch rote Kettenblattschrauben ?  Frag Radon Biker der hat scheinbar genug  .

Im ernst Radon Biker hier ist dein Bike schon besser aufgehoben, und mir gefällt es, vielleicht etwas viel rot aber ich steh drauf. Die Pedal . . . . na ja du weißt 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Somnus (16. Mai 2010)

An schwarz habe ich mich mittlerweile satt gesehen. Scheint irgendwie der neue Trend zu werden. Man sieht hier im Forum immer mehr schwarze bikes.

Aber dennoch: das Radon ist schick. Vor allem die roten Akzente sehen super aus. 

Wegen der Weiß-Wand-Reifen: Satter Preis. 
Wäre nichts für mich, weil ich einen zu hohen Verbrauch an Pellen habe.
Da würde ich ja arm! 
Aber sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Tundra HT (16. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,

Bei mir gibt es einige kleine und große Neuerungen in meiner Bikeflotte, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will. Letzten Monat war bei uns im Bikeshop wieder der große Frühjahrs Gebrauchtradbazar. Da gibt es oft gute Schnapper für wenig Geld. Dort wartete unter anderem ein einsames Steppenwolf Timber auf einen neuen Besitzer. Mich! Für 140 Eus mußte ich zugreifen! Das Rad hätte locker für 300 Eus den Besitzer gewechselt. Die komplette Deore Gruppe wurde runtergeschmissen und meine Restekiste wurde geplündert. Ich hatte wegen dem Wetter der letzten Wochen, ein richtig krankes Projekt geplant. Da der Timber Rahmen hinten nur Cantisockel zu bieten hatte, konnte ich endlich den vor längerer Zeit erworbenen Umrüstadapter von Point ausprobieren. Funzt übrigens echt super! Hoffentlich bekommt ihr keinen Augenkrebs von diesem nützlichem aber wohl hässlichsten meiner Bikeprojekte  .






War übrigens ganz schön fuchsig den ganzen Käse sinnvoll unterzubringen...







So, jetzt kommt die entschädigung für die Geschichte über mein "ATB"  .

Das Fully hat nochmals abgespeckt, dank Durin, Sattelstütze und Sattel. Sind jetzt echte Alu 10,7kg.







Letzte Änderung an meinem Leichtbau Tundra ist der 2-Fach (42-28) Antrieb. Will mal die Übersetzung im Gelände testen. Kann leider im Moment nicht bewegt werden, da ich  meine weiße Durin bei Magura als Garantiefall einschicken mußte...



Viel Spass beim gucken, konstruktive Kritik ist immer erwünscht!


----------



## ICON82 (16. Mai 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wieder viele schöne Bikes hier  ICON82 macht einen stimmigen Eindruck,  vielleicht noch rote Kettenblattschrauben ?  Frag Radon Biker der hat scheinbar genug  .
> 
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich das Rot entfernen. Sind halt noch die Reste von meinem alten Rahmen. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, bzw warte ich noch auf die Antwort von Lapierre ob die mir günstig zu blauen Teilen verhelfen können.


----------



## dragon07 (16. Mai 2010)

@ ICON82 gut blaue Parts passen natürlich, gibt nur nicht so viel davon.


----------



## ICON82 (16. Mai 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> @ ICON82 gut blaue Parts passen natürlich, gibt nur nicht so viel davon.



Deswegen habe ich bei Lapierre angefragt. Wollte gern wieder die Originalen haben. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redrocky (16. Mai 2010)

Gestern endlich mal Zeit gehabt zum fahren! Keine Angst CB Eggbeater sind schon bestellt!


----------



## maggi>B (16. Mai 2010)

Echt schönes Bike.


----------



## dragon07 (17. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn Orange nicht meins ist gefällt mir dein Bike. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Jägermeister85 (17. Mai 2010)

Echt schick das Scott


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Moin
So... ich hab mein Tundra (Rahmen BJ 2003) nun auch (fast) soweit.
Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?!
Vorbau wird noch lackiert...(weiß ABER der WCS Schriftzug am Gabelschaft wird in Form eines schwarzen senkrechten Balkens abgeklebt)
Und Laufräder mit weißen Naben wären schön.... aber die Kohle....

mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ICON82 (18. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> So... ich hab mein Tundra (Rahmen BJ 2003) nun auch (fast) soweit.
> Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?!
> Vorbau wird noch lackiert...(weiß ABER der WCS Schriftzug am Gabelschaft wird in Form eines schwarzen senkrechten Balkens abgeklebt)
> ...



Sieht aber gar nicht so aus als ob es an der Kohle mangelt. Ist doch schick. Über die Reifen lässt sich sicher streiten aber wenn sie gefallen, dann ist das auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (18. Mai 2010)

ein Selle Italia SLR im Gerolsteiner Design könnte evtl mit dem hellblau harmonieren, dann hättest Du auch ein farbliches Gleichgewicht


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ein Selle Italia SLR im Gerolsteiner Design könnte evtl mit dem hellblau harmonieren, dann hättest Du auch ein farbliches Gleichgewicht



So was gibt es? Ach... ich guck mal.. aber die Idee is gut... Danke


----------



## newbi (18. Mai 2010)

soo, ich durfte heute mein erstes bike abholen und möchte natürlich mal so hören was ihr so denkt.


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2010)

Schicker sauberer Aufbau. Ich mag mattes Schwarz, da geh ich fest dran  Viel Spass damit!


----------



## FanFan_MTB (18. Mai 2010)

Wow, schlicht und edel.
Welcher Rahmen ist das?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2010)

transalp stoker vielleicht???


----------



## Albenmark (18. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
Mattschwarz bevorzuge ich auch , das bike von newbi sieht klasse aus. vorallendingen schnell.
Ich spare im Moment noch auf eine Noir Kurbel. 





[/URL][/IMG]
Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.
MfG


----------



## newbi (18. Mai 2010)

@ FanFan_MTB der rahmen heißt *Transalp Team Superlight - 7005 Aluminium - Triple  Butted

*das bike wiegt ohne pedale 11.8kg


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Mai 2010)

Albenmark schrieb:


> Ich spare im Moment noch auf eine Noir Kurbel.
> Konstruktive Kritik erwünscht.
> MfG



nich doch lieber ne vorderbremse?
und die gewählten komponenten führen zu leichten kopfschmerzen, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, was man damit machen soll.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2010)

Also was das Ding von Albenmark darstellen soll, weiß ich auch nicht so recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2010)

...naja, eine Mischung aus AM/FR Rahmen-Gabel-Kombi und XC/MA Komponenten (abgesehen von Vorbau, Lenker,Sattel,Scheibengröße) eben...


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2010)

Flaschenhalter ist falschrum montiert, nur so nebenbei, ich sag´s nur ungern, aber ich glaube, das ist das erste Bike in diesem Thread, das hier wirklich nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2010)

@Gooni: Hast du deine weißen Barends doch noch bekommen? Die Naben würde ich nicht gegen weiße tauschen.

Das Bike von Albenmark ist wirklich eine wilde Mischung, aber gut, wenn's ihm taugt.

Mein neues Spielzeug bei artgerechter Haltung, ich warte noch auf ein Päckchen mit neuer Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau, die Sattelstütze soll bei Gelegenheit auch noch folgen, dann gibt's vielleicht auch saubere Bilder 





MfG Tine


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2010)

Ach, lass so dreckig, is cool!


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> @Gooni: Hast du deine weißen Barends doch noch bekommen? Die Naben würde ich nicht gegen weiße tauschen.
> 
> Das Bike von Albenmark ist wirklich eine wilde Mischung, aber gut, wenn's ihm taugt.
> 
> ...





TINE!!!....Wasch dich mal...ÄÄhhhh das Rad mein ich ....und DANN drehen wa mal wieder ne Runde . VERSPROCHEN


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> TINE!!!....Wasch dich mal...ÄÄhhhh das Rad mein ich ....und DANN drehen wa mal wieder ne Runde . VERSPROCHEN



bei der siegerehrung war sie wieder sauber!


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei der siegerehrung war sie wieder sauber!



Na dann will ich ma nich so dolle mit ihr schimpfen...


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich ma nich so dolle mit ihr schimpfen...



Solche Sprüche von einem Schönwetter-Eisdielenbiker und Rennverweigerer, also wirklich.


----------



## Albenmark (18. Mai 2010)

das mit dem flaschenhalter sollte so nicht sein , hab ihn heute neu montiert nachdem ich neue schrauben bekommen habe. hmpf werd dem sofort nachkommen. peinlich. 
Danke , sonst hätte ich morgen wohl  gelächter in der firma bekommen.

warum sollte das bike in diesem thread nix zu suchen haben ? : (
Touren steht unter anderem in der überschrift. 
genau das mach ich damit und das nicht zu knapp seit cir. 3 jahren , ich kann damit super fahren bei 1,90 körpergrösse. 
in hh brauche ich nur eine bremse , berge gibts hier nicht nur gegenwind.
die gabel ist die einzige bei der die rahmengeometrie , die für mein gefühl mitspielt. 
2 habe ich schon probiert ( Pace , Black )  
Nichts des so trotz bin ich offen für Kritik , sonst würd ich hier nicht posten : ))
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2010)

Nja, ist halt der viele Federweg und wenn du sagst, dass es in Hamburch keine Berge gibt, sehe ich einfach den Sinn einer solchen, fast schon FR-Maschine nicht so richtig. 
Noch ist der Thread aber im CC-Racing Bereich, mit nem Downhiller oder Freerider fährt man keine "Tour".
So meinte ich das, dass es nicht passt. 
Aber egal, Hauptsache der Flaschenhalter wird gerichtet. Mit einer VR-Bremse würde es übrigens besser aussehen.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche von einem Schönwetter-Eisdielenbiker und Rennverweigerer, also wirklich.



Boah.....DER is FIES!!



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche von einem Schönwetter-Eisdielenbiker und Rennverweigerer, also wirklich.



Wenn ich doch zu langsam bin für solche Sachen... was soll ich denn machen nütz doch nix..
mfg


----------



## dragon07 (18. Mai 2010)

Hi

@gooni11 so muss ein Bike aussehen  gefällt mir.


@Albenmark du bist schon lustig  nur eine Bremse  ist klar und wie ist es mit nur einem Rad ???  

Kauf dir ruhig eine zweite Bremse und du wirst sehen das hat Vorteile  

Grüße Ike


----------



## Tundra HT (18. Mai 2010)

@Echinopsis

Lebt der Wolf jetzt nicht mehr????


----------



## Northern lite (18. Mai 2010)

ich schrieb letztens, dass ich mein Hardtail her auch präsentiere, wenn ich aktuelle Bilder habe.

Ich hab jetzt aktuelle Bilder 

Durch die 80mm FOX ist es sehr agit und schön handlich auf Trails.









Leider wegen 1900g Laufrädern, Hone-Kurbel und nicht allzu leichten Reifen liegt es bei 10,6  kg

Die Kurbel ist aber allein durch ihre Optik gesetzt...ich kenne keine die für meinen Geschmack besser paßt!!!

nächsten geplanten Updates: Windcutter-Bremsscheiben, 1550g Laufräder und Rocket Ron. Damit dürfte ich die 9,9kg locker erreichen.

(Aber erstmal sind neuen Laufräder fürs Rennrad dran)


----------



## Albenmark (18. Mai 2010)

ok überzeugt , da ihr nicht die einzigen seit die mir zur zweiten bremse raten werd ich einlenken und mir eine kaufen , nächsten monat. : ) , aber nur für den style ; ))
ps : fürn nen freerider fehlen mir vorne nochmal 20 mm und hinten 50 mm , 
das ist nicht so mein ding , aber der federweg verschiebt sich ja eh von jahr zu jahr.
angeblich soll ja dieses jahr 120 mm standard im cc werden laut ,  bike. 
so nu hab ich genug palabert , danke für  euer feedback. : )
lasst photos folgen 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mein erster Beitrag....wie aufregent 

Hier mal meine beiden Bikes.....eins für CC und eins für Tour.
Wenns hochladen klappt....


----------



## ICON82 (19. Mai 2010)

@newbi

Einfach, hübsch und erfüllt seinen Zweck. Mag aber diese fiesen Schweißnähte nicht.

@Albenmark

Ich meinte mal gehört zu haben, dass man vorne 80 % der Bremskraft hat. 
Mit der Hinterradbremse vertreibe ich eher die Fußgänger. 

Ansonsten von der Optik her passt doch alles ob die Zweckmäßigkeit gegeben ist, musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## diamondbackbike (19. Mai 2010)

Hie könnt ihr mal mein Diamondback anschauen.... jetzt endlich mit neuer Gabel 

Grüße Raphael


----------



## newbi (19. Mai 2010)

@ICON82: ich find sie gut .. hat irgendwas.. weiß nur noch nich was ^^ aber jeder wie er will


----------



## Radon_Biker (19. Mai 2010)

@Albenmark:
Dann werde ich mal Konstruktive Kritik abgeben:

Die Ventilkappen fehlen


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Mai 2010)

@diamondbackbike: Das kommt mir iwie bekannt vor^^, hätte nie gedacht, irgendwann mal ein zweites seiner Art zu sehen, hübsch^^.


----------



## diamondbackbike (20. Mai 2010)

@EvilEvo: Hast du schon dein Diamonback rausgetan oder wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge? Achso noch ne Fachfrage,... weistdu was wir hinten für Schaltauge drinnen haben? 

Wenn jetzt die Touren zeit wiederlos geht sollte man immer eins mithaben,....

Grüße  
P.S. Zeig mal aktuelles Bild


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2010)

Hi, mein Diamondback rollt noch, wird diese Saison auch noch in Rennen eingesetzt und Ende des Jahres dann ausrangiert, der Rahmen hat dann ca. 40.000km runter und hat ja auch schon ein paar schwerwiegende Macken. Er kommt dann über meinen Schreibtisch an die Wand.
Wenn du ein paar Seiten zurückblätterst findest du Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau, ansonsten "Das Bike von Seite 1".

Schaltauge haben wir die Nummer 4
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a14213/schaltauge-04.html
Ich fahre übrigens immernoch das erste!


----------



## diamondbackbike (20. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Fixe Antwort,... ich weis eben nict wie stabil gefertigt die sind die Schaltaugen bei dem Modell,... 

Aber wenn du damit 40000km runter hast, dann wird das schon passen =) 

Grüße Raphael, meins setze ich dieses Jahr auch wieder im Crosstriathlon ein


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2010)

Nja noch sinds 32.000, aber bis Ende des Jahres werden es um die 40.000 sein. Ich hatte aber noch nie eine Kollision des Schaltwerkes mit irgendeinem Fremdkörper, bis auf einmal aufn Boden klatschen, aber da gabs nur 2 Kratzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diamondbackbike (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe seit 2 jahren eine XT Shadow verbaut muss sagen seitdem ist das Thema hängen bleiben, Schläge drauf bekommen etc eh gegessen ich kann die nur empfehlen und sieht geil aus zu dem roten Rahmenende =) 

Sag mal hast du noch den original Lenker drauf ? Ich überlege ob ich mir vllt einen anderen zulege... 

Grüße gib mal ein Feedback ab wie es dir so geht damit....


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Mai 2010)

Der Lenker war das erste was geflogen ist^^. Habe mir damals einen recht leichten Rizer von Giuzzo gegönnt, fahre aber seit Sommer 2008 wieder einen flatbar von XLC mit 125g, weil´s für Rennen einfach besser ist.
XT Shadow habe ich seit Dezember 2007 dran, weil ich mir ja die XT Gruppe damals zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe. Sprich ich fahre Shadow seit über 2 1/2 Jahren und damit auch seitdem ich Rennen fahre.


----------



## diamondbackbike (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn du deinen Lenker rausgeworfen hast, welche Breite hast du genommen für den neuen ih überlege ob ich 580er oder 560er verbaue. 

Ich würde mir auch gerne einen Rizer verbauen aber dann brauche ich dafür doch bestimmt einen neuen Vorbau oder? Hast du einen Geheimtipp was so Preisleistung in der 200g klasse angeht ?!? Was wiegt eigentlich der aktuelle ich find den im Internet nicht,.... 

Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Somnus (21. Mai 2010)

Mehr Fotos!!! 





Wegen dem XT-Shaddow-SW überlege ich auch noch. Habe mir schon 2 SW abgerissen. Aber ich finde die X.9 / X.0 haut die Gänge noch ein wenig besser rein als Shimano.

Gibt's ab 2010 jetzt nicht auch so was ähnlich wie die Shaddow-Version von Shimano bei SRAM?


----------



## Metrum (21. Mai 2010)

*OH EIN BILD!* 

Mir sind die Pedale zu viel, ehrlich gesagt. Das wirkt ein bissel wie in Bonbon dadurch und ist mir zu unruhig. Aber Geschmackssache. Sonst gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## Somnus (21. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> *OH EIN BILD!*
> 
> Mir sind die Pedale zu viel, ehrlich gesagt. Das wirkt ein bissel wie in Bonbon dadurch und ist mir zu unruhig. Aber Geschmackssache. Sonst gefällt es mir gut.



Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich gehofft, die Pedale seien in Rahmenfarbe. Leider sah es online "blauer" aus, als es dann tatsächlich war. 
Ist schwierig genau die Farbe zu treffen.

Aber wegwerfen will ich sie jetzt auch nicht.
Habe noch den gleichen Satz in Rot (von meinem alten bike)


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Mai 2010)

War das Bike nicht vor kurzem erst da? Das fällt mir auf, weil´s so schick ist, cooles Teil! Pedale passen farblich.


----------



## Somnus (21. Mai 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> War das Bike nicht vor kurzem erst da? Das fällt mir auf, weil´s so schick ist, cooles Teil! Pedale passen farblich.



Danke. 
Ja, war es. Ich hoffe "doppelposting" von Bildern des gleichen bikes ist erlaubt?! 
Der Hintergrund hat sich zumindest geändert. 

Was die Pedale angeht, scheinen die Meinungen schwer auseinander zu gehen. Finde auch dass sie eigentlich gut passen, aber in Rahmenfarbe wäre schon geiler!


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Echinopsis
> 
> Lebt der Wolf jetzt nicht mehr????



Natürlich gibt es den Wolf im Schafspelz noch, hat für das neue Projekt aber etwas Speck angesetzt . Dafür wird es nun nicht mehr im Rennen gequält, macht aber nach wie vor viel Spaß.





MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (22. Mai 2010)

Ich denk hier paßt es ganz gut rein: Grossman CF`05, hier mal in fremden Gefilden, auf dem Desenberg bei Warburg.


----------



## mr.it (23. Mai 2010)

hmm ich weiss nicht irgenwie mögen mir die grossmann rahmen nicht so richtig gefallen


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2010)

also mir gefällt's echt gut! 

harmoniert der dämpfer mit'er gabel?


----------



## Baby Taxi (23. Mai 2010)

crush-er schrieb:


> Ich denk hier paßt es ganz gut rein: Grossman CF`05, hier mal in fremden Gefilden, auf dem Desenberg bei Warburg.


Schickes Bike, die Gegend kenne ich irgendwo her 
...gab es zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos noch die Holztreppe oder den neuen Fahrbaren Weg.


----------



## crush-er (23. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> also mir gefällt's echt gut!
> 
> harmoniert der dämpfer mit'er gabel?



Vielen Dank! Kann mich bisher über den Dämpfer nicht beklagen (dafür dass er so preiswert war) und er funktioniert gut in Verbindung mit der Gabel. 



Baby Taxi schrieb:


> Schickes Bike, die Gegend kenne ich irgendwo her
> ...gab es zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos noch die Holztreppe oder den neuen Fahrbaren Weg.



Holztreppe hab ich nicht gesehen. Der Weg war bis fast ganz oben fahrbar. Kurz vorm Ende waren aber so ein paar Naturstufen gebaut, da mußte ich dann doch schieben...


----------



## Baby Taxi (23. Mai 2010)

@crush-er: dann warst du ja in diesem Jahr in Warburg !! Letztes Jahr hättest du noch Treppen steigen dürfen ) Der alte Weg ging vom Parkplatz auf fast direkten Weg nach oben.

Hier mein Bike, mit dem ich den Warburger Raum unsicher mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (23. Mai 2010)

Baby Taxi schrieb:


> @crush-er: dann warst du ja in diesem Jahr in Warburg !! Letztes Jahr hättest du noch Treppen steigen dürfen ) Der alte Weg ging vom Parkplatz auf fast direkten Weg nach oben.
> 
> Hier mein Bike, mit dem ich den Warburger Raum unsicher mache.



Jo, war letzte Woche dort arbeitsmäßig unterwegs. Hab mein Bike immer mit dabei, und fahr dann abends meist noch mal ne Runde. Leider wars letzte Woche sehr durchwachsen, so gabs nur die Tour auf den Desenberg von Germete aus und wieder zurück. Ja, den alten Weg hab ich auch gesehen, zum Glück gibts jetzt den neuen!  Schickes Trek!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2010)

an's trek müsste nur noch 'ne passende XTR-kurbel drauf...

...dann wär's richtig schick!

ist ein bike für den "Cross-Country Bikes(NUR BILDER)"-thread 

gewicht? unter 10?


----------



## Baby Taxi (24. Mai 2010)

Mit den auf dem Bild zu sehenen Sommerreifen 9,9kg, mit Nobby`s (Winterreifen) 10,3kg.
Die XTR gefält mir von der Optik nicht, schau mich grade nach einer Plastik (Carbon) Kurbel um. Aber vom Preis/Leistung ist die XT immer noch Top.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2010)

Cool, Baby Taxi!

Die neue (aktuelle) XTR gefällt mir optisch auch nicht besonders 

Plastekurbel: K-Force Light, RF Next SL, RF Next LP (von damonsta z.B.), o.Ä. (fällt mir grad' nüscht anderes ein )


----------



## dreismann (24. Mai 2010)

oder noch exclusiver;Clavicula.

Das Trek gefällt auch gut!

Könntest Du auf Scheibe wechseln oder
bleibst du den V-Brakes treu? Und noch ne Frage:hatte auch ne gekröpfte ST,
saß dann aber zu weit hinten drin;wie ist es denn bei Dir?
Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> oder noch exclusiver;Clavicula.



klar, die gibt's auch...


aber einerseits,

baut nahezu jeder, der (zu) viel kohle hat, 'ne clavi an sein bike, 

und andererseits, 

muss die kurbel bezahlbar sein 


(aber falls man bei ebay eine für 500,- abschießen sollte, ist das ok...)


----------



## Graschie (25. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meins.
Scott Genius MC 40 2006
Nicht das schönste, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## Baby Taxi (25. Mai 2010)

Also zu dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufes und Aufbau`s des Bike waren V-Brakes in Sachen Leichtbau nicht zu toppen. Heute sieht das schon ganz anders aus und ich würde jetzt zB. eine R1 ans Bike bauen. Das mach ich aber nicht, da nicht nur die Bremsen, sonder auch die Laufräder und ggf. Gabel tauschen müsste.

Meiner XT-Kurbel werde ich so lange treu bleiben, bis ich irgendwann eine günstige, leichte und schöne Carbonkurbel finde oder auf ein neues Bike umsteige.

Zur Sattelstütze: ich hatte vorher eine Tune dran, bei der hat mir einfach der letzte cm nach hinten gefehlt. Mit meiner neuen EC90 bin ich in dieser hinsicht voll zufrieden.


----------



## FanFan_MTB (26. Mai 2010)

Das Scott gefällt mir gut.
Wieviel federweg hat es denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2010)

120mm v/h müssten es sein...

(federweg ist aber variabel bis 120mm, glaube ich...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graschie (26. Mai 2010)

Vorne ist eine Rock Shox Revelation drin mit 100-130mm und hinten kannst du den Dämpfer per Lenkradfernbedienung auf Lockout, 90mm oder 125mm Federweg einstellen.


----------



## ICON82 (26. Mai 2010)

Graschie schrieb:


> Vorne ist eine Rock Shox Revelation drin mit 100-130mm und hinten kannst du den Dämpfer per Lenkradfernbedienung auf Lockout, 90mm oder 125mm Federweg einstellen.



Mit Lenkrad?


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Mai 2010)

So, vorerst zum letzten mal mein Diamondback, wird demnächst in den Ruhestand geschickt.


----------



## icke83 (29. Mai 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2010)

was für eine rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## icke83 (29. Mai 2010)

das ist nen xl rahmen.


----------



## Slow (29. Mai 2010)

So, ich habe mein Bergamont Fullyrahmen wieder gegen einen Hardtailrahmen getauscht, da mir ein Hardtail einfach mehr zusagt. 
Gabelschaft und Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt.







Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Mai 2010)

11,9 wäre mir trotz Stahl zuviel. Aber optisch finde ich es sau schick! 
Hätte ja auch noch viel Potenzial nach unten.


----------



## atx900 (29. Mai 2010)

Das onone gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (29. Mai 2010)

ja, sehr schön! Besonders in dem braun.


----------



## Kanonental (29. Mai 2010)

Das Cannondale ist ja mal ein leckerbissen! Wie wiegt das denn?


----------



## icke83 (29. Mai 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Das Cannondale ist ja mal ein leckerbissen! Wie wiegt das denn?




ich hab keine ahnung.
hab nicht mal ne personenwaage zu hause. 
aber ich schätze so um die 10 kilo...


----------



## dreismann (29. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön,das one-one kann man sich echt mal 
länger ansehen

Hätt noch ne schönere Kurbel verdient.....(meine Meinung),
aber echt top.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Sehr schön,das one-one kann man sich echt mal
> länger ansehen
> 
> Hätt noch ne schönere Kurbel verdient.....(meine Meinung),
> aber echt top.



finde ich auch!


...mal was anderes, wobei mir das cannondale und diamondback auch zusagen.


gewicht des cannondale: glaube eher, dass es zwischen 10,5 und 11kg wiegt...

beim diamondback tät mich das gewicht interessieren 


zur kurbel: dann sollte aber auch gleich noch ein passendes (schwarzes) SW dran


----------



## Groudon (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn der LRS am CD keine 1.5kg wiegt denke ich eher, dass es bei 11-12kg wiegt. So dürfte meins auch liegen und die Lefty + Steuerrohr wiegt sicher och richtung 2kg. Die Schaltung ist meiner ziemlich gleich und der Rahmen wird sich sicher auch nicht viel nehmen.

Aber schön isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyro21 (30. Mai 2010)

hallo, nach lagem mitlesen habsch mich nu mal angemeldet. leider zuvor im nurBILDAAAA!!!!!!tread. das forum ansich finde ich echt toll, wegen der vielen guten Tipps und Lösungsvorschläge.

Bildaaa; 
mein 2008 Ghost, hatt mir lange zeit richtig spaß gemacht

diesen März mußte doch etwas neues her. das genius topt einfach alles bisherige, die fahrwerte sind echt der hammer. 

 





leider passt es mit dem wetter dieses jahr recht wenig.
grüße!


----------



## Slow (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Kommentare!

Ja, Potential ist vom Gewicht her auf jeden Fall nach unten, das ist keine Frage. Aber ein leichtes Rad (das Nox Eclipse) habe ich ja schon und das on-One ist leichter, als das Bergamont, darum ging es mir. ;-)
Bei dem on-one ist halt auch wieder eine preisliche Geschichte, da wollte ich einfach nicht so viel investieren, von daher auch die relativ günstigen Teile.

Was ihr allerdings alle gegen die LX Kurbel habt, weiß ich nicht, ich finde sie recht hübsch, vorallem von der Form (okay, schwarze würde schon besser passen), sie ist sehr pflegearm und nicht viel schwerer, als eine aktuelle XT oder SLX Kurbel. An einer SLX habe ich auch überlegt, aber die gefällt mir eigentlich gar nicht so gut. Und dafür, dass ich Kurbel und Schaltwerk noch bei mir rumliegen hatte, ists ok. 
Aber ich geb euch da recht, schöner und leichter würds mit finanziellen Aufwand auf jeden Fall gehen!

Aber das Rad ist relativ hübsch und Zweckmäßig, von daher passts. 

Danke und schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Northern lite (30. Mai 2010)

@slow:

wenn Dir die Form der LX-Kurbel gefällt und der Meinung bist, dass sie in schwarz besser ausschauen würde, dann  dürfte die Hone interssant für Dich sein. Im Grunde ist sie auch eine LX, nur dass sie schwarz aonodisiert ist.

Ich habe sie sowohl am Fully als auch am Hardtail. Kannst sie Dir in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen.


----------



## player599 (30. Mai 2010)

also ich find ja des hier auch schön:


----------



## Locki2010 (30. Mai 2010)

@ Player599 :

Oh ja ! Besser als die Anderen, vorallem Wiegt esnur 17 KG !!!


----------



## player599 (30. Mai 2010)

ja, ich fräs mir noch die hälfte vom rahmen weg, dann könnte ich auf 16,9 kommen!


----------



## Locki2010 (30. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> ja, ich fräs mir noch die hälfte vom rahmen weg, dann könnte ich auf 16,9 kommen!




Ganz CC - Like


----------



## Locki2010 (30. Mai 2010)

Das is Sport, ....


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> beim diamondback tät mich das gewicht interessieren



8,89kg mit Furious Fred, 9,98 mit Racing Ralph.

@ Locki: Cooles Bild
@player599: Ist das n Dreidoppelgott? Aso, grottenhäßlich!


----------



## gooni11 (30. Mai 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> 8,89kg mit Furious Fred, 9,98 mit Racing Ralph.@ Locki: Cooles Bild
> @player599: Ist das n Dreidoppelgott? Aso, grottenhäßlich!




Glaub ich nicht..... am Anfang steht in jedem Fall ne neun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freezer (30. Mai 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> So, ich habe mein Bergamont Fullyrahmen wieder gegen einen Hardtailrahmen getauscht, da mir ein Hardtail einfach mehr zusagt.
> Gabelschaft und Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt.
> 
> 
> ...



Rahmenhöhe? 18" oder 20"?

Danke Christian


----------



## EvilEvo (30. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht..... am Anfang steht in jedem Fall ne neun.



War n Tippfehler, beim 2. muss es 8,98 sein, glaubs oder glaubs nicht, das Ding hat ja nichtmal ne Federgabel.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> 8,89kg mit Furious Fred, 8,98 mit Racing Ralph.



nicht schlecht. 

aber mit federgabel dann so 9,5... auch gut 



@ player599: hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass in diesem thread je ein unpassendes bike erscheinen wird...


...seit deinem "beitrag" ist das jetzt geschichte...


----------



## Slow (30. Mai 2010)

Freezer schrieb:


> Rahmenhöhe? 18" oder 20"?



18" ! 
Bitte!

an northern line: Ja, Hone kenn ich, hät ich auch gern, aber gebraucht selten zu finden.


----------



## scapin-biker (1. Juni 2010)

Na gut, bring ich hier meins auch mal rein.

Hab seit 3 Wochen nen neuen Rahmen. Aber, natürlich wieder nen SCAPIN.

Ja,ja ich weis....., des Bild is klein.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Juni 2010)

Das Scapin sieht unglaublich lang aus, ist das so gestreckt?

Ich habe mir mal eine neue Excel-Tabelle besorgt und da komme ich für meine Bike mit RaRa auf 9060g.
Heut habe ich noch ein paar Titanschrauben verbaut die ziemlich genau 4g gebracht haben (ging mir nícht um Gewicht sondern um Haltbarkeit).


----------



## scapin-biker (1. Juni 2010)

Neee, das macht nur die Perspektive. Rahmen ist ein M.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Juni 2010)

Moin, moin

das ist ja mal eine "nette" Geschichte hier.... Dann möchte ich mein Bike auch mal zeigen....





Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## dreismann (2. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ein wenig geändert...

meine undichte Athena (Brücke war undicht)wurde auf Kulanz getauscht,
einziger Nachteil:die tollen Sramleute haben eine 08 Brücke eingebaut;
somit hab ich jetzt keine orginal Athena mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2010)

.... dann auch mal mein XC / Marathon Bike , Haibike Hai Q RC ´09

hab net viel geändert da ich so schon ziemlich zufrieden bin
- sattel  SI SLR
- vorbau statt standart XLC  schwarz einen XLC PRO in weiß
- Truvativ Lenker in 680mm (muß ich aber noch gegen einen mit weniger rise tauschen)
- Bereifung MAXXIS larsen tt 2.0 vorn und Crossmark 2.1 hinten (anstelle von schwalbe RaRa)
- XLC klickpedale gegen shimano PD-M770 XT

gewicht liegt nun ohne flaschenhalter aktuell bei 10,88kg (gewogen auf geeichter waage)
tips was ich noch tauschen könnt um auf 10kg + zu kommen werden gerne angenommen.... hab mich sonst noch nie um leichtbau gekümmert


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2010)

das scapin und rotwild gefallen mir sehr! 


@HeavyBiker: schickes rad!

am einfachsten sind RoRo vorne, RaRa hinten in 2.1, dann der LRS...

...bremsanlage, lenker, stütze...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> das scapin und rotwild gefallen mir sehr!
> 
> 
> @HeavyBiker: schickes rad!
> ...




Genau! Wäre auch bei Schwalbe geblieben...

Und beim Lenkertausch einen FLATBAR montieren!!



Den Rotwild-Rahmen finde ich einfach nur Hammer!! Da bin ich auch schon ständig hinterher...


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Juni 2010)

also den wechsel auf maxxis hab ich gemacht da ich mit dem seitenhalt der schwalbe reifen absolut nicht zufrieden war gerade auf schnellen schotter passagen oder im matsch.
hab jetzt die maxxis schon ausgiebig auf diesen untergründen testen können und bis jetzt zu 100% zufrieden  achja und gewogen sind sie auch leichter als die RaRa.

hab mir schon überlegt ob ich bei sattelstütze vorbau und lenker zu carbon greifen soll ... bin mir da aber irgendwie unschlüssig wegen stabilität 
desweiteren hab ich einen flacheren lenker schon eingeplant aber ob ganz flat... ich weis net, soll auf jeden fall aber wieder mindestens 680mm haben... hat da einer nen vorschlag?

wenn ich stütze vorbau lenker wechsle was könnte ich da einsparen? und wie hoch wäre das sparpotenzial bei der bremsanlage und welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also den wechsel auf maxxis hab ich gemacht da ich mit dem seitenhalt der schwalbe reifen absolut nicht zufrieden war gerade auf schnellen schotter passagen oder im matsch.
> hab jetzt die maxxis schon ausgiebig auf diesen untergründen testen können und bis jetzt zu 100% zufrieden  achja und gewogen sind sie auch leichter als die RaRa.
> 
> hab mir schon überlegt ob ich bei sattelstütze vorbau und lenker zu carbon greifen soll ... bin mir da aber irgendwie unschlüssig wegen stabilität
> ...




Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 31,8mm. 
Hat zwar nur 630mm Breite,aber top! 
Sieht aus wie ein Flatbar trotz leichtem Rise...


----------



## Locki2010 (3. Juni 2010)

Warum Fahrt Ihr CC ?

1. Kein Geld für Downhillbikes / Freerider / usw.
2. Angst das ihr euch verletzt
3. Zu alt um wahren sport zu machen ?
4. Sagt es mir !! 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (3. Juni 2010)

Locki2010 schrieb:


> Warum Fahrt Ihr CC ?
> 
> 1. Kein Geld für Downhillbikes / Freerider / usw.
> 2. Angst das ihr euch verletzt
> ...



Weil wir können


----------



## Locki2010 (3. Juni 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> weil wir können:d




:d


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juni 2010)

Locki2010 schrieb:


> Warum Fahrt Ihr CC ?
> 
> 1. Kein Geld für Downhillbikes / Freerider / usw.
> 2. Angst das ihr euch verletzt
> ...



OMG

1. Hahahaha, wie geil, nimmt sich preislich ja auch so viel
2. Schonmal was von Protektoren und Helmen gehört?
3. Durchschnittsalter hier liegt bestimmt bei unter 30 Jahren.
4. Dieser Punkt ist keine Frage.

Trainier dir ein paar Muskeln an und lern bergauf zu fahren, runter kommt jeder.


----------



## player599 (3. Juni 2010)

ooh, glaub mir der typ tritt jeden berg mti seinem enduro hoch!


----------



## Locki2010 (3. Juni 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 1. Hahahaha, wie geil, nimmt sich preislich ja auch so viel
> 2. Schonmal was von Protektoren und Helmen gehört?
> ...




1. Ja tut es...
2. Ich denke schon , nur braucht ihr das nicht.
3. Bei uns unter 25..
4. Ich denke das hab ich schon gemerkt.


----------



## Locki2010 (3. Juni 2010)

Kommt da noch was ?


----------



## player599 (3. Juni 2010)

1.ok, preis vergleich:
sehr gutes Big Bike: Scott Gambler 10
m.E sehr gutes CC: Scott Scale RC
2. trotz schoner kommt es bei downhill auf konzentration, kraft und gute Reaktionen an. bei CC eigentlich doch nur ein wenig kraft, das könnte ein etwas trainierter auch gut schaffen.
3. irh müsst zugeben, dass der altersdurchschnitt bei CC deutlich höher ist als bei downhill, ich hab noch kaum einen downhiller über 40 jahren gesehen. CC könnte auch mein opa noch fahren


----------



## unocz (3. Juni 2010)

so ein letztes mal mit alter gabel. morgen kommt ne sid rein


----------



## Tundra HT (3. Juni 2010)

@Locki...

Was möchtest du uns denn eigentlich mitteilen??? Ist der Dh-Thread zu langweilig???


----------



## Northern lite (3. Juni 2010)

Don´t feed the Troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (3. Juni 2010)

Wie schwer wirds denn sein? Bin gespannt.

Locki ist wohl paar mal zu viel beim Downhill-fahren auf die Fresse geflogen...
Zu alt für Downhill sollte ich wohl noch nicht sein. Aber trotzdem ist CC cooler. 
Sehr wahrscheinlich ist er bloß "ein stark übergewichtiger Mensch" , der die Berge nicht hochkommt und jetzt hier herumpöbeln.
Habe echt kein Verständnis für so was.
Wenn Downhill so toll sein soll, würde er ja wohl nicht hierher kommen.


----------



## dreismann (3. Juni 2010)

Genau!So schauts aus........

Die DHler........alte Waldumpflüger......und dann sind immer die CCler schuld.Pahh


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also den wechsel auf maxxis hab ich gemacht da ich mit dem seitenhalt der schwalbe reifen absolut nicht zufrieden war gerade auf schnellen schotter passagen oder im matsch.
> hab jetzt die maxxis schon ausgiebig auf diesen untergründen testen können und bis jetzt zu 100% zufrieden  achja und gewogen sind sie auch leichter als die RaRa. *musst du ja wissen*
> 
> hab mir schon überlegt ob ich bei sattelstütze vorbau und lenker zu carbon greifen soll ... bin mir da aber irgendwie unschlüssig wegen stabilität  *genau diese bedenken hatte ich auch, fahre zwar immer noch kein carbon an diesen stellen; musst dir aber keine sorgen machen  (wenn ich die kohle habe, kommt das auch noch bei mir *)
> ...



leker, vorbau, stütze dürften bei dir um die 100 bis 150g bringen

da deine bremse v/h komplett um ein kilo wiegen sollte, könntest du 200 bis 300g sparen.

gute bremsen: marta sl (die alte, wenn du mit dem neuen hebel nicht klarkommen solltest)

juicy ultimate/elixir cr mag/xx

sind beide leichte, zuverlässige bremsen mit viel power.

aber am meisten gewicht würdest du beim LRS sparen  (zum ungefähr gleichen preis, wie die bremsen)

(wieviel wiegt denn deiner?)




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 31,8mm.
> Hat zwar nur 630mm Breite,aber top!
> Sieht aus wie ein Flatbar trotz leichtem Rise...



Jo, würde ich auch nehmen 

Hält.




_*so, themenwechsel:*_



Locki2010 schrieb:


> Warum Fahrt Ihr CC ?
> 
> 1. Kein Geld für Downhillbikes / Freerider / usw.
> 2. Angst das ihr euch verletzt
> ...



...was willst du eigentlich?

langeweile?


gute DH'ler/FRer und XC-Bikes kosten gleich viel.

beispiel Speci Demo 8 II und S-Works Epic FSR. ist das Demo etwa teurer

ha?


und technische (komplizierte) DH's gibt's bei XC nicht wenige


(P.S.: sprünge und DH/FR machen ja spaß,...

...aber musst du hier für schlechte stimmung und böses blut sorgen???)




Northern lite schrieb:


> Don´t feed the Troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



genau!

einfach ignorieren solche leute 



_*P.S.: EvilEvo, kannst du so einen shit nicht einfach löschen?*_


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juni 2010)

Meinst du den Beitrag löschen? Nein kann ich nicht, hab den Thread nur gemacht, bin kein Admin.

Player599´s Argument mit Kraft war ja mal richtig geil...

Ansonsten


> Don´t feed the Troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Meinst du den Beitrag löschen? Nein kann ich nicht, hab den Thread nur gemacht, bin kein Admin.
> 
> Player599´s Argument mit Kraft war ja mal richtig geil...
> 
> Ansonsten



ja, ich meinte, den beitrag zu löschen 

genau, fettes argument: 'n paar mal den berg hoch fahren mit dem zig kilometer durch-die-gegend prügeln zu vergleichen


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2010)

Ignoriert diese infantilen Trottel doch einfach.

Mehr Bilder bitte.


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Juni 2010)

Und der Thread hatte irgendwann mal halbwegs erfolgversprechend angefangen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

schönes, stimmiges rad!


wie macht sich 1fach?

(einfach )


----------



## dreismann (3. Juni 2010)

echt schön  

one-one Bikes gefallen mir immer besser,schauen aus wie für
einmal um die Welt;robust halt.

wo kommen die eigentlich her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

...aus (good old) england


----------



## dreismann (3. Juni 2010)

Alles klar....danke.
Die können was,wa!!


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Alles klar....danke.
> Die können was,wa!!



Jupp. 





Zwar kein On-One, aber auch aus Stahl und England. Sieht mittlerweile ein bisschen anders aus, andere Kurbel, Reifen, Lenker, Sattel, Bremse... insgesamt touriger halt. Und viel dreckiger . Muss mal wieder aktuelle Fotos machen.


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juni 2010)

Das rote On One ist ein 29" oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

außer der rahmen farbe gefällt's


----------



## dreismann (3. Juni 2010)

grad die Farbe is very british 

ne,find ich gut,knallt im Auge mit der roten Sattelstütze

wusst gar nich,gibts den FA scho in 29?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Cotic hat Soul.  Find' den Rahmen und die Rahmenfarbe toll. 

Ja, mach mal bitte mehr & aktuellere Fotos. Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2010)

Danke .

Ja, die Farbe und der Aufbau mit den roten Parts polarisiert. Das war aber so beabsichtigt. Die alternative Rahmenfarbe wäre schwarz gewesen, und schwarz wollte ich nicht, obwohl das mit dem rot auch gut gekommen wäre.

Wichtiger ist, wie es fährt, und das ist schnell gesagt: Perfekt.

Den Rahmen (und die Farbe) gibts aber so nicht mehr. Ist einer der letzten "alten", der neue Soul ist für mehr Federweg ausgelegt, etwas stabiler und weniger "pure" (querovalisierte Rohre, Gussets und son neumodisches  Zeugs), und das typische Cotic-"Custard"-Gelb musste einem noch knalligeren Orange weichen.

Rahmengröße ist M, also 17,5" Sitzrohr und 59cm OR. Aktuelle Fotos folgen vielleicht, wenn ich mal daran denke die Kamera einzupacken, sonst gibts noch ein paar in meinem Album.


----------



## ICON82 (4. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber die Sattelstütze ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Da müsste dann schon noch ein bißchen mehr rot dran. Sieht für mich aus als ob die Stütze noch irgendwo rum lag und sie verbaut werden musste. Aber ist ja wie immer Geschmacksache.
Ansonsten hat das Ding was.


----------



## Azrael1980 (4. Juni 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Da müsste dann schon noch ein bißchen mehr rot dran.



Stimmt, der Vorbau und die Gabel noch rot und es würde bestimmt richtig polarisieren. 

MfG
Florian

P.S.: Die On-One Rahmen sehen richtig gut aus


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Juni 2010)

Also das On-One ist kein Twentyniner und 1x9 macht sich ganz gut auch wenn mich die vielen Gänge momentan noch etwas überfordern


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Juni 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Sattelstütze ist mir ein Dorn im Auge.



Gut .



ICON82 schrieb:


> Da müsste dann schon noch ein bißchen mehr rot dran. Sieht für mich aus als ob die Stütze noch irgendwo rum lag und sie verbaut werden musste. Aber ist ja wie immer Geschmacksache.
> Ansonsten hat das Ding was.



Da ist relativ viel rot dran, was man auf dem Bild nicht gut sieht. Z.B. Naben, kleines KeBla und KeBla-Schrauben. Vielleicht gönn ich mir auch noch irgendwann das X0 Schaltwerk in rot-schwarz.

Die Idee mit der roten Gabel hat was. Gabs da nicht mal eine R7 in candy red?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der roten Gabel hat was. Gabs da nicht mal eine R7 in candy red?



jupp, zu sehen z.B.

hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/567759

hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/567767

und hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/567769


----------



## mr.it (4. Juni 2010)

spricht eigentlich was gegen nobby nic hinten und racing ralph vorne aufm cc bike?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

hmmm...mehr grip hinten, vorne rutschte auf nassem/losen terrain weg...

deshalb NoNo (bzw. RoRo) vorne, RaRa hinten 

wieso willste denn so 'ne kombi fahren?


----------



## mr.it (4. Juni 2010)

weil mein RaRa schon ziemlich abgefahren ist und der NoNi noch fast jungfräulich ist alternativ habe ich noch zwei maxxis minion dh fr aber die haben recht viel rollwiederstand auch wenn der grip und kurze bremsweg super ist, die meisten tracks hier sind eher sandig und weniger schlammig, von daher was wäre denn eine gute paarung für diese boden verhältnisse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juni 2010)

Auf alle Fälle vorne einen Reifen mit Grip und keinen abgefahrenen Racing Ralph.

Lieber soll mal das Hinterrad durchdrehen als das Vorderrad wegrutschen.


----------



## mr.it (4. Juni 2010)

hmm verflixt habt ja recht also rara runter und noni vorne druff und hinten doch nen neuen rara


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

mr.it schrieb:


> weil mein RaRa schon ziemlich abgefahren ist und der NoNi noch fast jungfräulich



dann versteh' ich erst recht nicht, weshalb du den abgefahrenen reifen nach vorne packen möchtest und den mit profil nach hinten...

...siehe Geisterfahrer


neuer reifen ist angebracht


----------



## ICON82 (5. Juni 2010)

Da steht Schwalbe drauf.  
Versuchs mal mit einer anderen Marke.


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2010)

so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2010)

Sehr geiles bike
Wie is der RK so?


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Juni 2010)

Sieht wesentlich besser aus!


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr geiles bike
> Wie is der RK so?




thx, 
der rk ist mit abstand der beste reifen den ich jeh gefahren bin. muss aber der supersonic sein


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2010)

Das is klar
Ich fahr im moment Speed king aupweaonic am vr und hr in 2.1, den 2.0er Rk könnt ich mir gut am hr vorstellen mit dem 2.1ewr speedy vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sieht wesentlich besser aus!



finde ich auch!

viiiel besser!

gesamtperformance bestimmt auch...

wieviel wiegt es denn noch?


P.S.: hab' grad' jetzt erst gemerkt, dass du den alurahmen hast...


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ja, mach mal bitte mehr & aktuellere Fotos.



Bitteschön. Mangels Zeit nur im Hof und nicht in artgerechter Umgebung:







Änderungen gegenüber vorher:
Reifen: 2.1/2.25er RR -> 2.25er NN
Vorbau/Lenker: F99+KCNC Darkside -> XLC Pro (lag rum) + SQLab 314
Griffe: Procraft Superlight Schaumstoff (urks!) -> Syntace Moto
Sattel: Flite TT (zu hart für mich oder ich zu weich für ihn) -> Flite Gel Flow
Kurbel: Aerozine FX -> RF Deus + Middleburn-Blätter
Bremsen: KCNC DB3 -> Avid BB7 + TRP-Hebel (VIEL besser jetzt)
Gewicht so um 11 Kilo.


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juni 2010)

Das Cube sieht mit der neuen SID wie ich finde auch besser aus, die silbernen Decals stören mich aber nicht wirklich, da sie ziemlich neutral sind.
Viel Spaß mit der SID, ich habe es mit ihr

Gruß
Chris


----------



## unocz (6. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> finde ich auch!
> 
> viiiel besser!
> 
> ...




yo alles in allem besser. 10,4kg atm.....


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> yo alles in allem besser. 10,4kg atm.....



...die gabel passt auch viel besser zum racecharakter des bikes

vieleicht 'n anderer LRS, um auf sub10 zu kommen...


(wie gern hätt ich 'ne SID)


----------



## ScottErda (6. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch



Schönes Cube!!

Sag mal, was sind das denn für Flaschenhalter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Schönes Cube!!
> 
> Sag mal, was sind das denn für Flaschenhalter?!



google-shopping spuckt den hier aus: http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=143509

der müsste es sein


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juni 2010)

Na 100%ig ist er das nicht, ich würde auf einen Bontrager Race Lite tippen.


----------



## unocz (7. Juni 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Na 100%ig ist er das nicht, ich würde auf einen Bontrager Race Lite tippen.




yo das stimmt.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Juni 2010)

Das is mal scharf, totschick, beim nächsten Bild nur bitte Satteltasche abnehmen, ich weiß, das klingt jetzt ein bisschen wie im Cross-Country-Nur-Bilder-Thread, aber ich find´s einfach unästetisch.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. Juni 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ... beim nächsten Bild nur bitte Satteltasche abnehmen, ich weiß, das klingt jetzt ein bisschen wie im Cross-Country-Nur-Bilder-Thread, aber ich find´s einfach unästetisch.



hast recht  in etwa so?





... da habe ich sogar die obere Geländerstange wegretuschiert ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juni 2010)

viel besser


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Juni 2010)

Wunderbar, einfach top!


----------



## Kevin N (8. Juni 2010)

Rutschst du nicht vom Sattel?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Rutschst du nicht vom Sattel?



hier stand blödsinn!
dem fahrer muss man echt respekt zollen. 


finde das rad ganz schick, bis auf die sattelstellung.
aber die muss ja zum fahrer passen und nicht dem betrachter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juni 2010)

Wunderschön, das *Van Nicholas* !!  

Ohne Barends, wie auf dem 2. Bild, noch besser!!


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. Juni 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Rutschst du nicht vom Sattel?



Nö ... schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da siehst du, dass ich den Sattel schon mal viel schräger eingestellt hatte ... und bei einigen Bildern sieht man auch, warum das so ist ... ich brauche mindestens eine leicht Schrägstellung, um bei optimaler Sattelhöhe gut auf das Bike zu kommen und dann hoch zu rutschen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Juni 2010)

das van nicolas is ja mal schön


ohne verwendung von carbon...


mit der sattelstellung hätte ICH probleme, aber wenn sie dir ja passt, dann ist die halt so

(ahhh... jetzt hab' ich's auch kapiert... klasse, was du da machst!)


farblich konsequent: silber und schwarz...sehr gelungen!

eines der schönsten rohloff-bikes!


gewicht?


----------



## the donkey (12. Juni 2010)

Mit dem werd ich zur Arbeit fahren, wenns den mal fertig ist


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2010)

Führt dein Weg zur Arbeit über die Alpen oder bist du Berufsbiker? .

Schönes Rad, aber nur für den Arbeitsweg etwas überdimensioniert, oder?


----------



## the donkey (12. Juni 2010)

Nein kein Berufsbiker nur Bikebescheuert!
Klar überdimensioniert muß ich ehrlich zugeben.
Wollte aber nicht immer mit meinem Merida 96 oder Lux zur Arbeit.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juni 2010)

@the donkey: richtig schickes bike!

hätt' auch gerne so ein rad zum zur-schule-fahren

die felgenaufkleber sehen nicht so gut aus, wie auch der satel (muss aber passen, von der ergonomie) und die pedalfarbe...


----------



## gasok.ONE (17. Juni 2010)

hier mal meine kleine, feine perle nach neuaufbau 06/2010
im fotoalbum mehr...


----------



## Rseven (18. Juni 2010)

Ein paar goldene Akzente mehr: Schrauben, Bremse,... und es ist noch cooler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (18. Juni 2010)

Die Hörnchen, die Pedale, aber sonst finde ich es gar nicht mal so übel


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2010)

hier gehoert es ja auch hin...


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht interessant aus. Kannst du dazu kurz was sagen? Gewicht, Bezugsquelle etc.


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht interessant aus. Kannst du dazu kurz was sagen? Gewicht, Bezugsquelle etc.



dann gebe ich ja mein geheimnis preis, aber gut

der rahmen ist von canyon, von 2002, genauer ein grand canyon elite.
seit ´02 begleitet mich dieser rahmen nun schon. bis auf den vorderen schn.spa., die SSKlemme und diesem gabelschaftdraufschraubkappendinggens ist von dem gelieferten canyon auch nichts mehr übrig geblieben. dies ist im übrigen der dritte neuaufbau des rahmens. immer mit neuer, natürlich selbstgemachter lackierung. diesmal perlmut-metallic

achso geliefert hatte der rahmen (inkl. pulverbeschichtung und schaltauge) ca. 1400 g
geschliffen/gesandstrahlt gut 1360 g
und jetzt mit der perle gut 1540 g (angaben nach eigener hängewaage)

*just zur info, der **rahmen **geht demnächst auf die 100.000 km-marke zu!!! und das verbindet!
*


----------



## lightcube (19. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein "Sport-Tourer"

Stangenware, aber macht richtig Spass auf längeren Strecken.


----------



## chris-vr6 (19. Juni 2010)

gefällt mir sehr gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (20. Juni 2010)




----------



## SingleLight (20. Juni 2010)

Hat und kann was


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Juni 2010)

So, ich nerv euch jetzt ein letztes Mal mit meinem Diamondback.
Das sind Bilder vom Rennen am Samstag, jetzt wird es in den Ruhestand geschickt, bin gerade am zerlegen, die meisten Teile stehen ab sofort zum Verkauf, wenn jemand Interesse haben sollte.
Hier mal eine Liste, was zum Verkauf steht:
Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer(teilweise defekte Gewinde), Lenker, Vorbau, Starrgabel, Federgabel, Steuersatz, Bremsen, Laufräder nur inkl. der blöden Reifen.


----------



## Radon_Biker (21. Juni 2010)

ZU VERKAUFEN:

Teschniche Daten:
 Rahmen: Radon ZR Team 18" aus 2009
Sattelklemme : Schwarze Scape (Entgegen der Bilder)
 Gabel:    Rock Shox Reba SL @ 120 mm + Poploc Adjust Hebel
 Schaltwerk : Shimano XTR
 Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
 Shifter: Shimano XT
Züge + Außenhüllen : Shimano XTR
 Bremhebel: Shimano XT
 Bremssättel : Shimano SLX
Bremsscheiben: Shimano XT 6-Loch 203/160
 Naben: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic XC 717
Schnellspanner : Entgegen der Bilder Shimano XT
 Bereifung: Vorne : Nobby Nic Hinten: Rocket Ron
 Lenker : Race Face Ride
Vorbau : Race Face Ride
 Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Innenlager : Shimano XT
Innenlager: shimano XT
Sattel: Selle Italia NT 1 Gel
 Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro

Ein paar Gebrauchsspuren hat das gute Stück, aber  nichts, was man auf den Bildern nicht erkennen könnte!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2010)

für was gibts eigentlich den bikemarkt?


----------



## morph027 (21. Juni 2010)

Für was gibts eigentlich den Button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich hab bei mir nur die Liste angehangen, weil ich gleich mehrmals angeschrieben wurde, was ich für das Komplettrad will, da ich aber nur bestimmte Einzelteile verkaufen will und ich keine Lust habe, alle 10min jedem die gleiche Antwort zu schicken, habe ich es gleich hingeschrieben.


----------



## morph027 (21. Juni 2010)

Ging auch eher um den Beitrag nach dir.


----------



## jkey (22. Juni 2010)

Mein Hobel


----------



## Focusracer (22. Juni 2010)

Geiles Hobel xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juni 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Geile*s* Hobel...





tz, tz, tz...



P.S.: Schickes Rad, nur etwas unruhig (Felgenaufkleber; rot, blau und gelb)


----------



## jkey (22. Juni 2010)

stimmt Felgenaufkleber sollten runter, also das gelb weg, nur beim blau wird es schwer beim Dämpfer und der Gabel, sollte eigentlich rot-schwarz Kombi werden


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juni 2010)

ja, dürfte deutlich schöner sein, ohne aufkleber 

schwarz, rot, blau ist schick!


----------



## dosi511 (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## tt600 (24. Juni 2010)

icke83 schrieb:


>



PRIMA, klassische Rahmengeometrie, schnörkellose Teile + Cross Marks, sieht schön straight aus. Da lass ich mir auch mal 'ne Lefty gefallen


----------



## sik_at (25. Juni 2010)

mein trailfox in freier wildbahn 
verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## Focusracer (25. Juni 2010)

sik_at schrieb:


> mein trailfox in freier wildbahn
> verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!



Schöne SLX ausstattung.
Was hat deine lenkstange für ne farbe


----------



## sik_at (25. Juni 2010)

focusracer schrieb:


> schöne slx ausstattung.
> Was hat deine lenkstange für ne farbe




das bike ist komplett slx, passt auch ideal zum einsatzgebiet, wie ich finde.

die lenkerfarbe nennt sich "rootbeer", es handelt sich um den chromag fubar os (link: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40598). eigentlich ein freeridelenker, ist extrem steif und vermittelt sehr viel sicherheit.


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2010)

bin im mom auf der suche nach nem neuen rahmen für mein XC bike ... er soll schön leicht und robust sein ( klar das leicht zu gunsten von robust geht und umgekehrt) aber irgendwie hab ich noch net so das richitge gefunden... wäre sehr dankbar für tips für einen HT rahmen der mit 100mm gefahren werden soll !!!
mein aktuelles HT hab ich ja hier gepostet und die meisten parts sollen auch übernommen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2010)

ich werde mir morgen ein cube reaction rahmen (129) holen und damit meinen capic rahmen ersetzen.
ist nichts dolles, aber mir reichts.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde mir morgen ein cube reaction rahmen (129) holen und damit meinen capic rahmen ersetzen.
> ist nichts dolles, aber mir reichts.



ist der denn wenigstens leichter?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2010)

eigentlich nicht. 
der capic element in 18" wiegt 1480g.

werde den rahmen morgen früh abholen und dann mal wiegen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2010)

also der neue rahmen sollte schon eine STEIGERUNG zu meinem jetzigen 09er HAIBIKE HAI Q RC rahmen darstellen... denn schlecht oder kaputt ist mein rahmen net sondern hab nur bock auf was besseres neues


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Juni 2010)

Hab heute erfahren, dass ich mein Cube Reaction GTC endlich kriege, freue mich riesig auf meinen neuen Racer!
@sik at: wenn das Bike so passt, lassen! Kommt super das Gerät. Macht bestimmt richtig Laune, bin das Bike schonmal gefahren und muss sagen: Hammerteil!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Juni 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @sik at: wenn das Bike so passt, lassen! Kommt super das Gerät. Macht bestimmt richtig Laune, bin das Bike schonmal gefahren und muss sagen: Hammerteil!!!


bin ganz deiner meinung!



sieht echt supi aus das teil!

...passend zum einsatzzweck aufgebaut

macht bestimmt einen wahnsinns spaß, die trails runter zu düsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sik_at (26. Juni 2010)

danke für die blumen  das bike wird wohl erstmal so bleiben, bis auf die schnellspanner. neue sind schon unterwegs, weil die aktuellen zu viel flexen. und eventuell noch einen anderen sattel, der scor-sattel ist echt mies verarbeitet und zweigt jetzt schon abnutzungserscheinungen.

aber sonst ist das bike echt ideal fürs tourenfahren, genau das, was ich wollte.


----------



## carofem (26. Juni 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also der neue rahmen sollte schon eine STEIGERUNG zu meinem jetzigen 09er HAIBIKE HAI Q RC rahmen darstellen... denn schlecht oder kaputt ist mein rahmen net sondern hab nur bock auf was besseres neues


 
Schlag dir mal den Quantec SLR-Racing vor .


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Juni 2010)

ähh... das ist doch aber ein rennrad rahmen...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2010)

gibts auch fürs mtb!


----------



## mike49 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

hier mal mein Ghost auf Tour:


----------



## Metrum (28. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, das Gold wirkt edel. Nur der Koffer stört mich!


----------



## mike49 (28. Juni 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, das Gold wirkt edel.


Danke!



Metrum schrieb:


> Nur der Koffer stört mich!


Ja, mich auch in gewisser Weise 

Auf Tour habe ich aber immer Ersatzschlauch + Multi-Tool dabei und ein Rucksack würde mich noch viel mehr stören.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juni 2010)

Ist mir nen Tick zuviel Gold...noch ne schwarze Kurbel, dann isses perfekt


----------



## Metrum (28. Juni 2010)

Naja, aber wer ein schönes Bike haben möchte muss leiden, also nimm den Rucksack, der stört auch auf den Fotos nicht!


----------



## Northern lite (28. Juni 2010)

warum haben Radtrikots meistens 3 Rückentaschen?

Multitool, Schlauch, Riegel/Gel, CO2-Kartusche/Pumpe, Handy und Reifelheber finden da locker Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> warum haben Radtrikots meistens 3 Rückentaschen?
> 
> Multitool, Schlauch, Riegel/Gel, CO2-Kartusche/Pumpe, Handy und Reifelheber finden da locker Platz


 
...und dann hast ein tolles riesen gebaumel auf dem rücken... ne ne dann lieber kleiner rucksack 
allerdings wenn ich rennrad fahre hab ich ne tasche unterm sattel mit mufu tool schlauch heber handy ... gel (falls lange touren ü. 120km) im triko...
bei xc/marathon rennen nutze ich auch die "satteltasche" und die pumpe ist mit etwas klebeband an der sattelstütze, gel/riegel dann im triko.
aber das ist wie alles eben geschmackssache


----------



## SingleLight (28. Juni 2010)

Wirkt das auf dem Foto nur so, oder ist der Lenker echt breiter als 600 ?


----------



## Fusel Wusel (28. Juni 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nur der Koffer stört mich!



Wenn im Cross-Country-Bikes-Thema ein Bike mit Satteltasche gepostet wird, kann ich ja noch verstehen, dass manch einer daran rummosert, weil man sich dort auf richtige Racing-Bikes verschrien hat. Der Taschenträger wird dann auf dieses Thema hier verwiesen. Und dann passiert hier wieder das gleiche 

Bei nem CC-Tourer sollte man sowas nicht so eng sehen...

Wobei sich im Endeffekt doch niemand einigen kann, was in welches Thema reingehören "sollte"


----------



## Metrum (28. Juni 2010)

War ja auch nicht böse gemeint und ist sicherlich zweckmäßig - es stört nur auf dem Bild, weil es irgendwie fokussiert.


----------



## mike49 (28. Juni 2010)

So, die Diskussion um die Tasche ist dann jetzt ja hoffentlich beendet 



SingleLight schrieb:


> Wirkt das auf dem Foto nur so, oder ist der Lenker echt breiter als 600 ?


Falls Du mich meinst: Ist ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon mit 630mm. Brauche ja schließlich Platz für die Hörnchen. Und ja, ich weiß: Die sehen auch blöd aus..


----------



## SingleLight (29. Juni 2010)

Jo, dich meinte ich, ich fahre ja auch 600er, Barends sehen nicht blöde aus


----------



## Kurbelfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Da setz ich auch mal meins rein.


----------



## bene94 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich fände eine weisse Klemme ganz cool. Würde dann so wie eine integrierte Sattelstütze wirken. Beim einen Bild in deinem Album habe ich mich erst gefragt was los ist, weil mir die Klemme nicht sofort aufgefallen ist.

Hoffe ist o.k., wenn ich das Bild einfach so einstelle!?


----------



## Kurbelfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Auf die Idee mit ner weissen Klemme bin ich auch schon gekommen. Hab jetzt schon 3 durchprobiert, langsam wirds teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (29. Juni 2010)

Welche hasst du bis jetzt durch und was war nicht gut? Farbton, Form, Klemmkraft?


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

....frosch...


----------



## Kurbelfresser (29. Juni 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Welche hasst du bis jetzt durch und was war nicht gut? Farbton, Form, Klemmkraft?


 

Ich hatte ne FRM. Hübsch, aber falscher Farbton. Ebenso Hope. Jetzt hab ich ne Fun - Works, schlecht verarbeitet.
Ich werde mir ne weiße MSC holen.
Irgendwann habe ich soviele Sattelklemmen erworben, das ich mir locker das Cannondale Flash dafür hätte kaufen können.

Dein Bike gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> Da setz ich auch mal meins rein.



gefällt!



echt schön aufgebaut mit den weißen parts


da du den weiß-hellblauen rahmen und nicht den mit kräftigem blau hast, beißt es sich nicht mit den roten teilen


der SLR sieht bei dir echt gut aus...

...die weiße klemme muss noch ran



...ist aber schon sehr racig das teil...

...wie viel wiegt's denn?

unter 10?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

unter 10 könnte ganz schön knapp werden, denke ich.

der rahmen ist leider kein leichtgewicht.
meine eloxierter in 18" wiegt 1597g.


----------



## Kurbelfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Danke.

Es wiegt über 10 kg. 10,4 kg. Die Reifen gibt es leichter in der Evo - Variante.
Dann kann ich auf 10,3 drücken, bei Rahmengröße 20 Zoll. Viel leichter wirds dann wohl auch nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2010)

danke, dann weiss ich jetzt wenigstens dass meins gut unter 10kg wiegt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> Danke.*bitte bitte*
> 
> *>*Es wiegt über 10 kg. 10,4 kg. Die Reifen gibt es leichter in der Evo - Variante.
> Dann kann ich auf 10,3 drücken, bei Rahmengröße 20 Zoll. Viel leichter wirds dann wohl auch nicht werden.*<*


dafür haste ein "rundum-sorglos-rad"


die leichten EVO's verschleißen schneller und sind pannenanfälliger, denke ich...


----------



## SingleLight (29. Juni 2010)

Schickes Reaction, gefällt mir richtig gut, sogar die Laufräder sehr an dem Rad gut aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> ...sogar die Laufräder sehr an dem Rad gut aus


nicht wahr? finde ich auch


----------



## Kurbelfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht hätten die Crank Brothers Cobalt besser drauf gepasst.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2010)

...kosten fast genau so viel, wie die SLR...

vom gewicht her fast gleich...


in blau sehen sie natürlich schon fett aus, nur wer weis, wie die an deinem rad aussehen...(PS weis das)


haste das rad eigentlich einzeln aufgebaut, oder als ganzes gekauft?


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> Da setz ich auch mal meins rein.


 
schönes bike  was für griffe sind denn das?


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

@bikeaddicted: Ist ein Aufbau, hatte den nur den Rahmen für nen guten Kurs erstanden.

@HeavyBiker: Sind Bontrager Schraubgriffe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Juni 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted: Ist ein Aufbau, hatte den nur den Rahmen für nen guten Kurs erstanden.


ah!

na dann hätteste dir ja den cobalt-LRS holen können...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

falls hier jemand den rahmen gÃ¼nstig erwerben mÃ¶chte:
fun-corner hameln - 129/139â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (30. Juni 2010)

Der General:


----------



## Kanonental (30. Juni 2010)

General Lee ist doch der Typ, der mal bei Takeshis Castle war oder??


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Juni 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> General Lee ist doch der Typ, der mal bei Takeshis Castle war oder??


das isser/war er



kommt gut, de general

was anderes...


----------



## Staabi2580 (30. Juni 2010)

General Lee ist das Auto von "ein Duke kommt selten alleine"

http://www.mygenerallee.com/gary schneider general lee.jpg


passt auch farblich


----------



## Kanonental (30. Juni 2010)

Dann wär das ja geklärt 
Sieht schon lecker aus des Rädli 
Was ist denn da für ein LRS drin??


----------



## MUD´doc (30. Juni 2010)

Du mußt deinen Sattel noch mit der Südstaaten-Flagge beziehen lassen
(wie das Dach beim Original) und am Steuerrohr vorn die Nummer.
Das wäre echt noch der Hit bei deinem General


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ah!
> 
> na dann hätteste dir ja den cobalt-LRS holen können...


 
Einschlägige Fachzeitschriften kritisierten, der Cobalt - Laufradsatz wäre ungenau im Aufbau (abweichende Speichenspannung, Nachzentrierung erforderlich), insbesondere das Hinterrad hätte Spiel.
Vielleicht hat mich das abgeschreckt und ich habe mir deswegen den Mavic SLR - Laufradsatz geholt.
Ich mein, ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## Kanonental (30. Juni 2010)

Naja der SLR ist viel teuer und schwer...


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Naja der SLR ist viel teuer und schwer...


 
Du scheinst falsch informiert zu sein, der Crossmax SLR - LRS kostet im Handel 899,- und der Cobalt - LRS 949,-.
Crossmax - LRS bringt 1520 Gramm auf die Waage, Cobalt - LRS 1540 Gramm.
Also alles genau andersrum wie du geschrieben hast, Mavic ist leichter UND günstiger.

SLR ... schwer ?! Schwer ist was anderes, das ich nicht lache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steps85 (30. Juni 2010)

Für den Preis aber nicht leicht!


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

Steps85 schrieb:


> Für den Preis aber nicht leicht!


 
Aber trotzdem geil, nicht umsonst ein etablierter Wettkampf - Laufradsatz.


----------



## sir-florian (30. Juni 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Du mußt deinen Sattel noch mit der Südstaaten-Flagge beziehen lassen
> (wie das Dach beim Original) und am Steuerrohr vorn die Nummer.
> Das wäre echt noch der Hit bei deinem General



Muhaa - das wäre der Hit.


----------



## Kanonental (30. Juni 2010)

Dieses P/L Verhältnis ist alles andere, als gut. Und leicht, ist was anderes. Für knapp 300 bekommste ja schon was genauso leichtes, wenn auch einen etwas anfälligeren klassisch eingespeichten LRS.


----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Dieses P/L Verhältnis ist alles andere, als gut. Und leicht, ist was anderes. Für knapp 300 bekommste ja schon was genauso leichtes, wenn auch einen etwas anfälligeren klassisch eingespeichten LRS.


 

Für 299 bekommste den FunWorks mit 1490gr. xD Der is ganze 600 !!! günstiger und sogar noch paar Grämmchen leichter. ^^


----------



## Kanonental (30. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Für 299 bekommste den FunWorks mit 1490gr. xD Der is ganze 600 !!! günstiger und sogar noch paar Grämmchen leichter. ^^



Jap  Oder auch meinen Favourisierten XTR/DT XR400/D-Light Speichen
(1550g) für 289


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Für 299 bekommste den FunWorks mit 1490gr. xD Der is ganze 600 !!! günstiger und sogar noch paar Grämmchen leichter. ^^



wer kauft sich denn einen mavic slr für 900 ?

für das geld bekommt man schon was sehr gutes um 1300g!


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wer kauft sich denn einen mavic slr für 900 ?
> 
> für das geld bekommt man schon was sehr gutes um 1300g!


 
Ich kaufe mir das. Und das ist auch gut so. Nicht für 900,-, aber für 700,-.

Gruß.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

mein aktuelles bike:







Marathon-Trimm: 9895g
incl. Pumpe (140g), Flaschenhalter (68g, Tacho (60g), Kettenstrebenschutz (11g)


die spacer kommen weg wenn alles passt.
lenkerstellung muss noch optimiert werden. bin vorher nur flatbar mit barends gefahren, aber der low-riser macht richtig spaß.


----------



## Kurbelfresser (30. Juni 2010)

Sehr schick.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Juni 2010)

@ k_star: klasse rad, was du da hast

sieht jetzt besser aus mit dem rahmen und ohne windcutter

(wie schwer war/ist eigentlich der capic-rahmen?)

wo ist eigentlich das ganze gewicht versteckt? (außer'm rahmen und pumpe)

sieht nicht so schwer aus...





Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir das. Und das ist auch gut so.  Nicht für 900,-, aber für 700,-.
> 
> Gruß.


700 ocken sind trotzdem zu viel

hätteste noch 'nen fuffi draufgelegt, hätte dir felix alias "lightwolf"  'nen LRS mit acros-naben (A54/74), ZTR Arch/Alpine o.ä. Felgen, DT bzw.  Sapim-Speichen, und schicken farbigen (speichen-)nippeln aufbauen  lassen


----------



## Tundra HT (30. Juni 2010)

@Kanonental

Wer sagt denn das ein gut eingespeichter Klassischer Lrs nicht sogar steifer ist wie der SLR??? Leichter steht ja außer frage 
Ist halt alles reine Geschmacksache. Wer den SLR braucht und bereit ist ne Stange Geld dafür loszuwerden, warum denn nicht?!?!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

@ bikeaddicted
so genaue infos braucht hier glaube ich niemand!


gute frage wo das gewicht steckt. 
ist ja nun nicht komplett auf leichtbau getrimmt.

nackig ohne anbauteile liegt es bei 9620g.
- pedale 
- rahmen
- bremse
- sattelklemme
- bremsscheiben
- lockout-hebel

da steckt überall noch etwas gewicht drin. summiert sich halt.
alleine mit nem carbonrahmen lässt sich schon einiges sparen. dann noch eggbeater, leichtere bremsscheiben und die 8 steht vorne.

der capic element rahmen wiegt in 18" 1489g incl. schaltauge..
den capic elixir (ohne cantissockel) wiege ich morgen mal. da sitzen im monent noch die schalen vom steuersatz drin. (der rahmen wird mit starrgabel bestückt.)


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ bikeaddicted
> so genaue infos braucht hier glaube ich niemand!*war nur, um zu zeigen, was man mit dem vielen geld hätte aufbauen lassen können*
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh... danke!


----------



## dreismann (2. Juli 2010)

kleines update.....ca.9,6
VR:ztr race felge,am-nabe
HR:AM-LR
schwarze Züge,und keine w.Barends mehr


----------



## agrilos (4. Juli 2010)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Hier mein NICOLAI Helius RC in "Wintertarn"



Extrem geiles Bild so ein Schönes Bild schon sehr, sehr lange nich mehr gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## Nordpol (4. Juli 2010)

Rahmen zu klein..., oder Beine zu lang...

Ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juli 2010)

@dreismann: sieht viel besser aus ohne felgenaufkleber und hörnchen

und 9,6kg sind schon echt gut.

nur fänd' ich 'ne gabel a la durin oder SID ab '09 irgendwie passender...

...'ne DT würde super passen...



...man beachte die flipflops bei Groudon...


----------



## Baby Taxi (4. Juli 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> kleines update.....ca.9,6
> VR:ztr race felge,am-nabe
> HR:AM-LR
> schwarze Züge,und keine w.Barends mehr



Schickes Bike, aber die weiße Gabel finde ich persönlich nicht so passend. 
Ist ein 17,5 oder ?? ...und welches MJ ist ist das ursprüngliche Bike??


----------



## dreismann (4. Juli 2010)

jo,ne schwarze Gabel....die weiße setzt halt noch nen Akzent
find ich.......Die alte Sid is halt vom Gewicht unschlagbar
(1290 g ohne lockout und son zeugs) da kommen die von 
bikeaddicted genannten Gabel nich mit....außer DT,aber der Preis is halt 
wahnsinn.

zum Rahmen der is 17,5 ( M,glaub ich,denk ich)
und Jahrgang 2004

bin heut ca.40km gefahren und muss sagen ich vermiss die Barends nur ein klein wenig   Was haltet ihr von schwarzen? oder aus carbon?


----------



## Baby Taxi (4. Juli 2010)

ich halte von Barends garnichts, aber jeder wie es ihm gefällt !!
Aber wenn, dann Schwarz, egal ob Alu oder Carbon.

DU hast wenn ich  das richtig sehe hast du einen DT-Dämpfer, welcher ist das und bist du zufrieden damit ??

...2004, dann hast du ja wie ich einen halben Youngtimer


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juli 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> jo,ne schwarze Gabel....die weiße setzt halt noch nen Akzent
> find ich.......Die alte Sid is halt vom Gewicht unschlagbar
> (1290 g ohne lockout und son zeugs) da kommen die von
> bikeaddicted genannten Gabel nich mit....außer DT,aber der Preis is halt
> ...


Tut die Sid  jetzt zuverlässig? Bremst Du mittlerweile auch vorne?

Ich finde das Bike optisch super, gerade auch mit der weißen Gabel, aber die Probleme, die Du neulich genannt hast, wäre mir die Gewichtseinsparung nicht wert.

Zu den Barends: Ich hab am einen HT welche dran, am anderen nicht. Es geht schon auch ohne. Bergab ist die breite Griffmöglichkeit toll. Aber je länger die Strecke wird, desto schöner ist es, wenn man mal die Handstellung wechseln kann.


----------



## dreismann (6. Juli 2010)

Danke für eure Meinung.

Der Dämpfer heisst SSD 190 L,er hat nicht ganz den Komfort vom SID(wenn bei nen SID-Dämpfer von Komfort sprechen kann).Ich denke das er nicht 100% auf die Kinematik passt,kann aber 3/4 vom Federweg nutzen,reicht mir.
Was ich geil finde es gibt keinen Pedalrückschlag noch Wippt der Hinterbau(ob SID o.DT).und das bei dem Jahrgang!!!

Die Gabel wurde mir auf org. Brücke von Sram zurückgebaut,weil sie auch nach Tausch der Brücke nicht in der Lage waren die Gabel dicht zu bekommen.(bei der 08 Brücke trat Öl an der verklebung aus!!!,ich bin damit nur auf der Straße gefahren,nach 3 Tagen)
Das "tolle" ist ja bis jetzt ist sie staubtrocken oben,versteh einer das.
Vielleicht haben sie es jetzt ja "unabsichtlich beim zurückbau"geschafft richtig zu arbeiten.
Und ja ich bremse auch vorne wiederWill wissen ob sie hält.und wäre sie keine Athena,wäre sie schon längst im Müll.

an alle anderen:sorry für so viel OF


----------



## Baumarktbomber (9. Juli 2010)

*Mein Tourer @ 10,63 kg*





*Mein Racer @ 9,57 kg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2010)

Kurbelfresser schrieb:


> Du scheinst falsch informiert zu sein, der Crossmax SLR - LRS kostet im Handel 899,- und der Cobalt - LRS 949,-.
> Crossmax - LRS bringt 1520 Gramm auf die Waage, Cobalt - LRS 1540 Gramm.
> Also alles genau andersrum wie du geschrieben hast, Mavic ist leichter UND günstiger.
> 
> SLR ... schwer ?! Schwer ist was anderes, das ich nicht lache ...



ZITAT die ÄRTZTE.......


> lasse reden..!


Ich fahr auch die SLR .... TOP sach ich nur und ich fahr auch schon um die 3 km im Monat... Und wenn alle sagen die taugen nix.....
lasse reden.


----------



## Jackbeth (9. Juli 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch die SLR .... TOP sach ich nur und ich fahr auch schon um die 3 km im Monat... Und wenn alle sagen die taugen nix.....
> lasse reden.



Alle sagen nicht, die würden nix taugen. Alle sagen, man würde fürs gleiche Geld etwas besseres bekommen.


----------



## dima1969 (15. Juli 2010)

So,

hier mal mein aktuelles Bike: Giant NSR 2 Modell 2005, Gabel Rebal SL.
Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber immer noch


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ZITAT die ÄRTZTE.......
> 
> Ich fahr auch die SLR .... TOP sach ich nur und ich fahr auch schon um die 3 km im Monat... Und wenn alle sagen die taugen nix.....
> lasse reden.



Ich dachte immer das wären die Ärzte!


----------



## der_dino (15. Juli 2010)

update... barends weg...ergogriffe weg...schlauchreifen...weg ! testen wa mal tubeless nachdem ich mit den schwalbe racing ralphs nicht wirklich glücklicht wurde was pannensicherheit angeht.. der conti scheint mir im gesamten dicker zu sein (was wohl auch am ust liegt  ) und in kombination mit dichtmilch denke ich fahre ich da besser...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Juli 2010)

Der Übergang vom Rahmen zur Stütze wird mir wohl nie gefallen...
Aber davon mal ab ist es eines der schicksten Rebels, dass mir bisher unter die Augen kam, wenn nicht sogar der schönste Aufbau. 

Aber: sind dir die Tubeless Reifen nicht zu schwer? Würde ja eher die Supersonic mit Milch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_dino (15. Juli 2010)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Der Übergang vom Rahmen zur Stütze wird mir wohl nie gefallen...
> Aber davon mal ab ist es eines der schicksten Rebels, dass mir bisher unter die Augen kam, wenn nicht sogar der schönste Aufbau.
> 
> Aber: sind dir die Tubeless Reifen nicht zu schwer? Würde ja eher die Supersonic mit Milch fahren.



Danke 

die Tubeless sind etwas schwerer,ja.. aber ich hatte jetzt seit ein paar monaten racing ralph/rocket ron als evo drauf und nur platten..wollten das jetzt mal mit tubeless system versuchen da die angeblich robuster sein sollen!?!?!?!   
// lese ich das jetzt richtig du füllst einfach in dein schlauchreifen system die milch? und das geht ? oder muss man was beachten?


----------



## hefra (15. Juli 2010)

Schlauchreifen sind zum auf die Felge kleben... ich glaube du spricht von normalen Draht-/Faltreifen.


----------



## dreismann (15. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr vorne nen 2,3 Supersonic mit Milch auf ner ZTR Racefelge.

Geht ohne Probleme...

wie kann ich denn Bilder groß einstellen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2010)

In Dein Fotoalbum hochladen.
Dann unter dem Foto im Album "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" anklicken.

Dann auf die gewünschte Größe klicken, Strg & C, Strg & V ins Antwortfeld.


----------



## tt600 (16. Juli 2010)

der_dino schrieb:


>



nun in sachen übergang zur sattelstütze als auch vorbau erscheint mir das rahmendesign doch zu wuchtig.
der steifigkeit des rahmen hilft es bestimmt, und auch dem komfort mit der dünneren stütze, ist aber natürlich auch geschmacksache, wie so vieles.
hat der rahmen tatsächlich nur einen flaschenhalter?


----------



## CLang (16. Juli 2010)

hallo!

wer interesse an einem
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro 2009 in Gr. L
mit sram xo und xtr
hat:





steht gerade auf ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...:L:LCA:DE:1123

grüsse


----------



## Fezza (16. Juli 2010)

@CLang:
glaubst du nicht, dass es einige Leute ärgert, in diversen Thread's dein Fahrrad anschauen zu müssen? wenn du verkaufen willst, gibt es spezielle Thread's, wo du auch nicht "aufn Zeiger" gehst.... Vielen Dank.

Nicht mehr ganz aktuell (Sattel, Sattelklemme und Hinterreifen neu, Computer, Pumpe, Lichthalterung und Pulsuhr weg), aber ich nutze es für meine CC-Touren




wenns schonmal drin war, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Grad gesehen: Post 267 zeigt mein Rad schon einmal... tschuldigung


----------



## der_dino (16. Juli 2010)

tt600 schrieb:


> nun in sachen übergang zur sattelstütze als auch vorbau erscheint mir das rahmendesign doch zu wuchtig.
> der steifigkeit des rahmen hilft es bestimmt, und auch dem komfort mit der dünneren stütze, ist aber natürlich auch geschmacksache, wie so vieles.
> hat der rahmen tatsächlich nur einen flaschenhalter?



ja nur einen... hab immer die ersatzflasche im rucksack dabei...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Alltags-Touren-Hobel.
Hatte damals noch diverse Teile rumliegen und den Rahmen günstig geschnappt. 
Vorerst wieder mit der alten XT-Kurbel, die 2fach KCNC ist runter, soll aber ´ne XTR oder was Aerozine folgen.
Sonst kpl. XTR-MIX aus der 960/970-Gruppe mit DualControl, Rockshox SID, WCS-Teile, SASO-Carbon-Stütze, FIZIK Antares Braided Carbon, DT SWISS 240s mit SAPIM D-Light und der 400er DT- Felge,RoRo 2,1, KCNC-Spanner..
Gewogen habe ich es aber nocht nicht.
War mehr oder weniger Winterzeitvertreib..
Das schlechte an dem Rahmen ist vielleicht wirklich der Name, bzw. für manche das damit zusammenhängende Versender-Image, aber fahrtechnisch ist der Rahmen ein Traum!


----------



## bene94 (16. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir!
Warum ist die KCNC geflogen? Mit 2-fach nicht klargekommen oder machte die Kurbel Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2010)

Danke! 

Wenn man den Rahmen mal live sieht, erkennt man erstmal die wirklich großen Rohrquerschnitte.
Wesentlich größer als bei den mir bekannten gängigen HT-Rahmen, gerade am Knotenpunkt Sitzrohr-Unterrohr-Kettenstrebe.
Die montierte Kurbel ging haarscharf an den Kettenstreben vorbei und meine Schuhe sind ständig angeschlagen. 
Zu geringer Q-Faktor für den Rahmen!!
Die Kurbelarme waren auch komisch geformt/gefertigt und das Innenlagersystem hat mir gar nicht gefallen!! 
- Umgetauscht, 18 Euro draufgelegt und dann die XTR gekauft (ist jetzt aber auf meinem Liteville drauf). Besser ist das..


----------



## dragon07 (18. Juli 2010)

Hi

Marco schickes  Rest Teile Bike  

Grüße Ike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2010)

Merci !!


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2010)

Darf meins auch mal?





Jetzt nach zwei Monaten des Wartens endlich mit ner Saso!=) (noch nicht eingestellt)


----------



## mr.it (18. Juli 2010)

Saso?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

sattelstütze


----------



## fx:flow (18. Juli 2010)

vorher hätte ich den weißen vorbau getauscht oder auch die kurbel gegen was anderes. die slx ist irgendwie eine der hässlichsten kurbeln, die es so gibt. dann lieber eine hone oder sowas. aber die war sicher dran.


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2010)

Der weisse Vorbau gefällt MIR aber sehr gut mit der weissen Gabel zusammen. Für mich muss der Vorbau einfach die gleiche Farbe haben, wie die Gabel.
SLX war schon dran. Wird auch irgendwann getauscht. Dann aber gleich was richtig cooles von Sram.=)


----------



## Somnus (18. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Würfel in aktueller Ausbaustufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (18. Juli 2010)

Das mit der Klingel an der Sattelstütze is ne gute Idee !!
Nur......, ich kann mich einfach nicht mit nem Riser an nem CC anfreunden.


----------



## mike49 (18. Juli 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hier mein Würfel in aktueller Ausbaustufe.


Kommt mir irgendwie so vor, als hättest Du das falsche Rad gekauft:

Eigentlich ist das Reaction ja ein Race-HT, d.h. da gehören Clickies, ein Flat-Lenker sowie ein leichter Sattel (und nicht so ein Sofa) ran.

Nicht mein Ding, aber schließlich muß ich ja auch nicht damit glücklich werden sondern Du...


----------



## drexsack (18. Juli 2010)

Ist das der 2008er Rahmen?


----------



## fx:flow (18. Juli 2010)

2009.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2010)

Das nenne ich mal dezent "Verunstaltungskampagne" !!


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

Mein Nicolai Argon ROCC
Modell 2007 aus dem Nicolai Lagerverkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanonental (18. Juli 2010)

derbe geil 
wie wärs mit nen par detailaufnahmen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2010)

Gut,ähm,.. die Pedale wären nicht sooo mein Ding und die Züge wirken etwas wild verlegt,...aber sonst wirkt es wertig und exklusiv! Nicolai halt!!


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> derbe geil
> wie wärs mit nen par detailaufnahmen?



Mehr hab ich grad nich da...


----------



## Kanonental (19. Juli 2010)




----------



## Somnus (19. Juli 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie so vor, als hättest Du das falsche Rad gekauft:
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Reaction ja ein Race-HT, d.h. da gehören Clickies, ein Flat-Lenker sowie ein leichter Sattel (und nicht so ein Sofa) ran.
> 
> Nicht mein Ding, aber schließlich muß ich ja auch nicht damit glücklich werden sondern Du...



Du sagt es. ;-)

Zudem heißt der Titel dieses Threads "Eure CC *und Tourenräder*".
Ich hab nirgends behauptet, dass ich eine CC-Schüssel fahre, gell? 
Also bitte nicht wieder nur in der CC-Schublade denken. 
Die da lautet: Sattel so hoch wie möglich, ne Vogelstange verbauen und grundsätzlich - fast schon zwanghaft bei einigen hier - Clickies verbauen.

Nicht jeder der ursprünglich ein CC-Rad fährt muss damit auch automatisch nur Rennen fahren.
Die Kiste sah einfach geil aus im Laden, ziemlich schnell, wendig und schön leicht. Zudem gab's satte Rabatte.

Und es handelt sich im übrigen um den 2010er Rahmen - wenn's auf mein bike bezogen war.
(ich dachte man kennt sich hier aus  )


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2010)

das rad passt doch top zu den touren raedern... 
das man mit dem reaktion auch ein prima racebike aufbauen kann spricht doch nur fuer den rahmen.
und in dem aufbau kann man damit sicher auch top ausgedehnt touren.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem.


----------



## drexsack (19. Juli 2010)

fx:flow schrieb:


> 2009.



Der steht 3m neben mir und sieht anders aus, daher die Frage. Ich fahre selbst ein 2009er Reaction R1 in sid-blue.

edit: Ahh ok der 2010er Rahmen, danke =)


----------



## Somnus (19. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das rad passt doch top zu den touren raedern...
> das man mit dem reaktion auch ein prima racebike aufbauen kann spricht doch nur fuer den rahmen.
> und in dem aufbau kann man damit sicher auch top ausgedehnt touren.



Dankeeee!!! 
Schön das es doch noch Leute hier gibt, die noch über den Tellerrand des CC-Einsatzgebietes schauen können! 
Mein "Mischling" ist nämlich immer noch schneller und wendiger unterwegs, wie ein reiner Tourer!


----------



## Kaprado (19. Juli 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem.



Ich höre es schreien:




Ich will eine Starrgabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. Juli 2010)

Nö wills nicht, das ist genau richtig so!


----------



## ginkgo (19. Juli 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hier mein Würfel in aktueller Ausbaustufe.



Wenn ich fragen darf wo ist?
Kommt mir irgendwie vom segeln bekannt vor...

Und auch sonst ein sehr schickes bike!


----------



## Somnus (19. Juli 2010)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf wo ist?
> Kommt mir irgendwie vom segeln bekannt vor...
> 
> Und auch sonst ein sehr schickes bike!



Danke!
Es ist in Kroatien. Genauer gesagt in Brela.
War ne geile Tour an der Küste entlang!


----------



## Somnus (19. Juli 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich höre es schreien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf keinen!
Einzig der rote Knopf für die Zugstufeneinstellung der Gabel müsste noch schwarz sein! 

Ansonsten


----------



## ginkgo (19. Juli 2010)

OK,
danke ich hätte jetzt auf den Gardasee getippt.


----------



## dreismann (19. Juli 2010)

@wurzelhoppser:wie kriegt man bitte so sauber Kette und Kurbel hin?

oder wie lang dauerts? kannste ja mit ins Bett nehmen,so sauber isses


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> ...wie kriegt man bitte so sauber Kette und Kurbel hin?...



kette: neu, aus'er verpackung (oder evtl. mit'em ultraschallreinigungsgerät sauber gemacht bzw. mit bremsenreiniger)

kurbel: in ihre einzelteile zerlegt und gereinigt


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Juli 2010)

GreenFizz drauf, mit der Bürste drüber, mit Wasser abspühlen und wieder mit Schmiere versehen (Kettenwachs damit sich Dreck nicht so stark festsetzt!)


----------



## Ghost76 (20. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Speci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Juli 2010)

Barends am Rizer geht eigentlich gar nicht, sieht aus als wolle es fliegen.
Aber ist nur MEINE Meinung, ansonsten sicherlich ein gutes Bike .


----------



## Ghost76 (20. Juli 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Barends am Rizer geht eigentlich gar nicht, sieht aus als wolle es fliegen.
> Aber ist nur MEINE Meinung, ansonsten sicherlich ein gutes Bike .



Da hast du irgendwie schon recht....aber ohne fehlt mir bergauf einfach was!


----------



## mike49 (20. Juli 2010)

Ghost76 schrieb:


> Da hast du irgendwie schon recht....aber ohne fehlt mir bergauf einfach was!


Barends sind ja ok, aber nicht in Kombination mit dem Lenker


----------



## InoX (20. Juli 2010)

Hier maln aktuelles Bild von meinem, jetzt mit windcutter, die jetzt aber wie demontiert wurden, nem neueren LRS, der war hier glaube ich noch nicht zu sehen und nem farblich passenden Flaschenhalter, den ich aber vielleicht bald gegen nen SASo Carbon ersetze.
Bild ist leider etwas dunkel







und für die fagenden hier nochmal der Antrieb  aber mit alten Bremsscheiben und altem Flaschenhalter :


----------



## Kanonental (20. Juli 2010)

Schön


----------



## Kaprado (20. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juli 2010)

hab eben das bild angeschaut und gedacht wow einfach geil... einfach mal rein von der optik her


----------



## Kaprado (20. Juli 2010)

Danke, das höre ich gern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2010)

schiggi schiggi


----------



## M!ke (20. Juli 2010)

Ja  trifft genau meinen Geschmack...

Gewicht?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2010)

mein neues Tourenbike auf Touren...

Santa Cruz Tallboy 29er in XL


----------



## ICON82 (23. Juli 2010)

Finde übrigens diese Barends Diskussion fürn Ar....
Der Eine mag sie und der andere nicht. Ob am Rizer oder am Flat, das ist doch nun sowas von egal oder steht da etwa irgendwo Barends am Rizer verboten?!
Ich kann z.B. gar nicht ohne die Dinger fahren, sonst würden mir die Flossen einschlafen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2010)

das problem hatte mein dad auch ewig... hat alles probiert... ergon, rizer, alles... dann war es ihm zu bloede und er hat auf mein anraten einen syntace in 9grad und ein paar acros screw-on's gekauft... bingo


----------



## SingleLight (23. Juli 2010)

Syntace Screw-On?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2010)

ne syntace lenker und acros festschraub griffe halt.


----------



## Somnus (23. Juli 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Finde übrigens diese Barends Diskussion fürn  Ar....
> Der Eine mag sie und der andere nicht. Ob am Rizer oder am Flat, das ist  doch nun sowas von egal oder steht da etwa irgendwo Barends am Rizer  verboten?!
> Ich kann z.B. gar nicht ohne die Dinger fahren, sonst würden mir die  Flossen einschlafen.



Hast du vollkommen Recht, aber da redest du hier bei einigen gegen die  Wand! Manche Leute optimieren ihr bike eben gnadenlos nach Optik. 
Das so ein Bike von der Geometrie zu aller erst einmal zum Fahrer passen  muß spielt bei denen anscheinend keine Rolle. 

Es ist immer wieder das gleiche Dilemma:
- kein Rizer
- bloß keine barends
- selbst Sättel werden nicht verschont und die soltten nun wirklich  zwingend bequem sein und nicht ne coole Optik haben!
- und vorallem muss man unbedingt Clickies fahren um richtig cool zu  sein! Plattformpedale sind ja blöd 

Es steht auch nirgends geschrieben, dass man ein Race-HT nicht ein wenig  tourentauglicher machen darf. Aber was soll's!
Für barends am rizer wirst du hier immer wieder gebranntmarkt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2010)

neee hier in dem thread ja mal gar net. hier gehts ja auch um touren raeder und net um rennfeilen -> plattform, riser,... alles erlaubt  

finde ich zum teil auch echt gut. nur weil ich es an nem racer net wollte heisst das net das es net gut ist. 

so und nun wieder ein paar coole touren chopper


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juli 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hast du vollkommen Recht, aber da redest du hier bei einigen gegen die Wand! Manche Leute optimieren ihr bike eben gnadenlos nach Optik.
> Das so ein Bike von der Geometrie zu aller erst einmal zum Fahrer passen muß spielt bei denen anscheinend keine Rolle.
> 
> Es ist immer wieder das gleiche Dilemma:
> ...


 
hi hi ... der sogenannte ibc forums standart  ... DIE neue norm


----------



## Somnus (23. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neee hier in dem thread ja mal gar net. hier gehts ja auch um touren raeder und net um rennfeilen -> plattform, riser,... alles erlaubt
> 
> finde ich zum teil auch echt gut. nur weil ich es an nem racer net wollte heisst das net das es net gut ist.
> 
> so und nun wieder ein paar coole touren chopper




War auch weniger an deine Adresse gerichtet. 

Aber hast Recht! Mehr Bilder!


----------



## Somnus (23. Juli 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hi hi ... der sogenannte ibc forums standart  ... DIE neue norm



So in der Art. 

Wie wärs mit: NoRBC-Standard?

No rizer, barends and plattformpedal!


----------



## Kastel67 (23. Juli 2010)

Heute fertig geworden. Am Vorbau/Spacer/Lenker/Überhöhungsthema muss ich  noch arbeiten. Das ist jetzt nur grob über den Daumen geschossen.













10,32 kg laut Waage. Kommt mir aber etwas zu wenig vor. Muss ich noch mal nachwiegen.

Gruß k67


----------



## bene94 (23. Juli 2010)

Alter, die Kettenstrebe!
Den braunen Speedneedle finde ich nicht so schön und das Lenkerband könnte man auch schöner wickeln.
Sonst gefällts mir ganz gut.


----------



## dreismann (23. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch 

Sehr geil anzusehen dieses Rahmendesign,mal was anderes.
Hoff da kommt noch ein erster Fahrbericht
(leider bleibt das Gold der Kette nich lange so)

  echt heißer Hobel,viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## Northern lite (23. Juli 2010)

schade um den schönen Rahmen....

für mein Empfinden, wird er durch die goldenen Teile völlig verschandelt....

schaut nach Tuning der Marke: "gewollt aber leider nicht gekonnt" aus....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir gar nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (24. Juli 2010)

Hi

@Kastel67 eventuell noch eine andere Kurbel ansonsten finde ich es geil, ist schon Porno.

Grüße Ike


----------



## jacky60314 (24. Juli 2010)

Hier mal das von mir


----------



## Psayrer (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte auch mal hier den Werdegang meines, bis jetzt einzigen und ersten MTBs, darbieten, ein Curtis Team Element. Als ich es geschenkt bekommen habe wars ein klassisches 999 Bike. Ich hatte damals keinen blassen Schimmer von Bike und Technik, aber mit der Zeit habe ich es so angepasst das es passt und besser aussieht. Eisern abgespart vom meinem mageren Studentengeldbeutel.

Originalzustand:




Mit neuem Vorderradreifen, einer VR XTR Bremse und einem Griff ins Klo aus dem ich eine Windcutter raus gfischt habe, ging gar nicht, die hat mehr gerubbelt als ein Playboy lesender Teenager:





Neue Sattelstütze P6, Bremsscheibe, Testvorbau und Duraflite 9°. Kassette und andere versteckte minderwertige Teile ausgetauscht:




Nächse Ausbaustufe: F99 Vorbau, XT Kurbel, Selle Italia Signio, XT Schalthebel, SMART SAM Evo am Hinterrad, Felgenaufkleber entfernt und 203mm XT Bremsscheibe nachgerüstet. Ich hatte immer Probleme mit überhitzten Bremsen weil ich immer eher längere steile Abfahrten mache (Zentralalpen).




Aktueller Zustand: XTR HR Bremse, HR XT Scheibe, XTR Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, XTR Pedale. Jetzt passt alles eigentlich ganz gut, vielleicht noch einen neuen Laufradsatz, aber da fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld.










In Aktion:




Leider hat der Rahmen schon einges mit gemacht, aber ich liebe ihn und das Titangrau finde ich immer noch saugeil! Sieht doch alles recht harmonisch aus oder?

Grüße
Psayrer


----------



## ginkgo (24. Juli 2010)

Was ist das für ein Rad?
Aufjedenfall schick!


----------



## Psayrer (24. Juli 2010)

@ginkgo
Danke!
Das ist ein Curtis Element Team von 2004. Curtis wurde in Capic umbenannt das von Mulicycle vertrieben wird. Wegen irgendwelchen Namenskonflikten mit einem anderen Hersteller.
Curtis sind umgelabelte Cube Rahmen wenn ich da richtig liege.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juli 2010)

Psayrer schrieb:


> @ginkgo
> Danke!
> Das ist ein Curtis Element Team von 2004. Curtis wurde in Capic umbenannt das von Mulicycle vertrieben wird. Wegen irgendwelchen Namenskonflikten mit einem anderen Hersteller.
> *Curtis sind umgelabelte Cube Rahmen wenn ich da richtig liege*.



..Das denke ich auch!? Genauso wie viele RADON-Rahmen..
Wenn du da ein Schaltauge nachbestellst steht CUBE drauf.


Schönes, unverbasteltes, alltagstaugliches & leichtes (_Wie war doch gleich_ _das Gewicht???_) Rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (25. Juli 2010)

sind das vorne 203mm?
edit: steht im text sorry...


----------



## ginkgo (25. Juli 2010)

@jacky60314

Was ist deins für ein Bike?
Finde ich auch sehr schick'


----------



## jacky60314 (25. Juli 2010)

Ist ein Müsing Offroad Lite 2009.
Wurde komplett selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## Psayrer (25. Juli 2010)

@taunusteufel78
ich muss gestehen ich habe es nie exakt gewogen. Ich schätze aber es müsste knapp unter 10Kg liegen. Wobei das Gewicht für mich nicht erstrangig ist. Im Vordergrund steht Funktion, dann Design und Gewicht. Logisch ist leichter besser als schwerer. Beim LRS könnte ich noch 400g rausholen, aber dafür 600 ausgeben, da hindert mich mein Gewissen.

Was mir wichtig ist, es soll wertig dezent und nicht protzig wirken. Hier gefallen mir die 2007 XTR Komponenten sehr gut und die XT-Kurbel fügt sich da passend mit ein (besser als die XTR). Im Gegensatz zur neuen XTR Gruppe, die mich mehr an eine amerikanische Pimp-hiphop-proletenkarre erinnert. Aus den selben Gründen habe ich auch die Syntace Komponenten gewählt.


----------



## atx900 (25. Juli 2010)

@ Psayrer

schönes Gipfelwolkenfoto vom Patscherkofel!


----------



## daniel_ (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Hier mal mein Rad für Schlechtwetter/Winter/Tages Touren/den ein oder andere Marathon/.... fahr sonst eigentlich mehr mit dem Renner 

Ist nichts besonderes, ein KTM Race Comp 2009, Foto wurde heute bei der morgentlichen Hausrunde gemacht (mit dem Handy gings leider nicht besser)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## We the People (25. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Canyon :


----------



## Luke.HdR (25. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dafür aus optischen Gründen ab 22" Rahmengröße nur noch 29er zuzulassen


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2010)

das Canyon ist schnöde Stangenware mit zu kleinen Laufrädern. 
Weiss ist auch Schnee von gestern. 
Hat aber bestimmt ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2010)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür aus optischen Gründen ab 22" Rahmengröße nur noch 29er zuzulassen



sinnvoll!
die gibts ja auch so oft, und darüber gibts noch weniger.

kleine leute auf nem 29er sehen aber schon komisch aus.  -> willow koerber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (26. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> das Canyon ist schnöde Stangenware mit zu kleinen Laufrädern.
> Weiss ist auch Schnee von gestern.
> Hat aber bestimmt ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. ;-)



Sagte der Kerl mit dem orangen Riesenrad! 

Andere bikes hier als "schnöde Stangenware" zu bezeichnen ist ja mal wirklich... :kotz:


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden. Am Vorbau/Spacer/Lenker/Überhöhungsthema muss ich  noch arbeiten. Das ist jetzt nur grob über den Daumen geschossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das muss man noch mal zitieren, damit die fotos nicht so schnell im textwust untergehen. schickes bike mit einem rahmen, der sehr selten zu sehen ist.

würde mich auch über einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht freuen...


----------



## Psayrer (26. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> das Canyon ist schnöde Stangenware mit zu kleinen Laufrädern.
> Weiss ist auch Schnee von gestern.
> Hat aber bestimmt ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. ;-)



Und ich habe geglaubt hier ist man vor solchen Kommentaren sicher?!


----------



## Somnus (26. Juli 2010)

Psayrer schrieb:


> Und ich habe geglaubt hier ist man vor solchen Kommentaren sicher?!



Eben nicht!
Ein paar ... hast du leider überall! 
(siehe Kommentare weiter zurück)
Ich habe wirklich nichts gegen Kritik, aber das sind nur dumme Hirnblähungen - sonst nichts! 


@ *Kastel67*:
Nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack, aber sicher mal ein Unikat!
Die Kettenstrebe ist ja mal krass!
Jedenfalls keine "schnöde Stangenware" um es mit [email protected] Worten zu sagen!


----------



## ICON82 (26. Juli 2010)

Jaja die Stangeware. Das gabs hier wirklich schon öfter. Tausch einfach irgend etwas aus und dann meckert keiner mehr. 

@ Kastel67: Also die Teile sind von der Optik nicht mein Ding aber ich denke, dass das Rad sehr viel Spaß bringt. Ist mir alles ein bißchen viel Gold. Wäre da glaub ich bei Silber geblieben, Der Rahmen ist aber mal echt saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Kastel67 (26. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> das muss man noch mal zitieren, damit die fotos nicht so schnell im textwust untergehen. schickes bike mit einem rahmen, der sehr selten zu sehen ist.
> 
> würde mich auch über einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht freuen...



Da wir uns sicherlich in Eppstein, Aulhausen, Oppenhausen oder Bad Salzig  sehen werden, kannst Du ja persönlich einen Blick drauf werfen.
Bin am WE die ersten 150 km gefahren und muss sagen .... Geil! Direkt, handlich, hoch und runter gut ausbalanciert. Gabel sehr feinfühlig, Hinterbau recht straff, aber willig und bemüht. Wippt nicht, wackelt nicht. Kette kommt als nächstes wieder eine schlichte HG 93 drauf. Die Performance der KMC ist bemüht aber blechernd. 
Ich hatte einfach kein Bock für das Geld das 50te Specialized oder 80te Scott  in einem Starterfeld zufahren, die sich untereinander nur in Details unterscheiden. Hier dürfte die Gefahr ein Kollegenbegegnung gegen 0 gehen.
Gruß k67


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Juli 2010)

@Kastel67: Dein Orbea finde ich richtig geil!!!! Auch die XT halte ich nicht für unangepasst, wenn es dir nicht primär ums niedrige Gewicht geht.

Ich würde nur die goldenen Spacer entfernen oder gegen schwarze tauschen und den Sattel gegen nen schwarzes Modell tauschen.
Dann ist es perfekt!!!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

.....


----------



## dreismann (27. Juli 2010)

da muss man zustimmen:die goldene KMC kann echt nur gut aussehen.
wenn sie neu ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. Juli 2010)

Ich will ja nicht aufdringlich sein oder so, aber ich hab auch mal was neues zu bieten.
Seit gestern in meinem Besitz, ein paar kleine Umbauten hat es schon über sich ergehen lassen müssen. Reifen kommen weg, sobald sie runter sind, für Rennen gibt es Furious Fred, Verbesserungsorschläge sind willkommen, aber bitte bedenkt, das Rad ist zum Rennen fahren da, nicht zum angucken.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

zum angucken isses wirklich nichts. viel zu bunt!

leicheter lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze, lrs ...


----------



## M!ke (28. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht aufdringlich sein oder so, aber ich hab auch mal was neues zu bieten.
> Seit gestern in meinem Besitz, ein paar kleine Umbauten hat es schon über sich ergehen lassen müssen. Reifen kommen weg, sobald sie runter sind, für Rennen gibt es Furious Fred, Verbesserungsorschläge sind willkommen, aber bitte bedenkt, das Rad ist zum Rennen fahren da, nicht zum angucken.



unter normalen Umständen wärs mir auch zu bunt...aber irgendwie gefällts mir, liegt glaub an der farblich genial passenden Gabel.

Zum Rennen fahrn passts gut. Wenns meins wär würd ich den Vorbau noch umdrehn, nen anderen Lenker, Barends und ne andere Kurbel (find die XT irgendwie hässlich, auch an meinem 2. Bike) montieren und die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter. OK, die weissen Streifen an den Reifen haben mir noch nie gefallen...

so long

Mike


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Juli 2010)

Also die Laufräder müssen sowieso weg, weil zu schwer, da die aber verkauft werden, bleiben die Aufkleber drauf, Aber dafür ist gerade kein Geld. Mit umgedrehtem Vorbau wirds mir zu tief vorne, deswegen kommen nur die Spacer weg.
Kurbel find ich toll, kommen nur noch rote Schrauben dran. Barends benutze ich nicht, darum kommen auch keine dran.
Achso, die Sattelstütze wird auch getauscht, möchte das was mit Glanzfinish dranhaben, aber das hat auch noch Zeit, da ebenfalls kein Geld für da ist.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden. Am Vorbau/Spacer/Lenker/Überhöhungsthema muss ich  noch arbeiten. Das ist jetzt nur grob über den Daumen geschossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin ,

das sieht doch mal wieder nach einem Original Kastel67 aus. Die goldenen Parts und der Fotostil sind doch dann typisch für Dich!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Kastel67 (28. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> das sieht doch mal wieder nach einem Original Kastel67 aus. Die goldenen Parts und der Fotostil sind doch dann typisch für Dich!
> 
> ...



Grelle! Gelle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (29. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Verbesserungsorschläge sind willkommen, aber bitte bedenkt, das Rad ist zum Rennen fahren da, nicht zum angucken.



Die Cube-Räder erkennt man halt gerade an dem ganzen bunten aufdrehten, bei einigen Modellen finde ich es auch etwas zu viel.........
aber geil ist ja " nur für Rennen und nicht zum angucken" hast Du noch ein Bike nur zum angucken und eins zum Touren, zum Training usw.? (nicht so ernst gemeint)  also immer schön die Augen zu beim Rennen fahren........
viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> hast Du noch ein Bike nur zum angucken und eins zum Touren, zum Training usw.



du etwa nicht?


----------



## SingleLight (29. Juli 2010)

Das Reaction ist bis auf die Reifen und die Sattelstütze richtig gut, die Kurbel passt doch gut, weiß echt nicht was alle immer habe. Lass den Vorbau so wenn Du so klar kommst, viele drehen den Vorbau weil es angeblich besser aussieht oder weil es Mode geworden ist, aber besser fahren können sie damit auch nicht Rote Kettenblattschrauben würde ich nicht persönlich nehmen aber jedem des seine. Wenn das Rad fürs Rennen ist, ist der Touren-Räder Tread ja auch nicht wirklich der richtige, was wiegt das Rad den so wie es da steht?

Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2010)

ich tippe mal auf 10,5 +/-0,3kg


----------



## #easy# (29. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> du etwa nicht?



nee das war auch bei mir mal so  Winterbike, Stadtschlampe, Singel und und und ........... deshalb habe ich das angesprochen.......... glücklicherweise bin ich davon abgekommen und habe "nur" 2 Stück.
easy


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juli 2010)

Das Cube wiegt 10,1kg, wiegt ja serienmäßig schon nur 10,25, der Rahmen ist mit 1150g da schonmal der absolute Hammer.
@#easy#: Ja ich habe ein Fully, ganz hübsch gemacht und nur zum posen und zum Training.



Wobei zum Training auch oft das Rennrad rausgeholt wird.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2010)

@ EvilEvo: Das Reaction ist wirklich hübsch anzuschauen. Mir wären einzig die Reifen farblich zu unruhig. Ich würde auch den LRS von der Beschriftung befreien. Wenn diese beiden Dinge in schlichtem Schwarz erscheinen, wirkt das Bike gar nicht mehr so bunt. Aber schnell ist es so oder so!


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Juli 2010)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @ EvilEvo: Das Reaction ist wirklich hübsch anzuschauen. Mir wären einzig die Reifen farblich zu unruhig. Ich würde auch den LRS von der Beschriftung befreien. Wenn diese beiden Dinge in schlichtem Schwarz erscheinen, wirkt das Bike gar nicht mehr so bunt. Aber schnell ist es so oder so!



unterschreib


----------



## #easy# (29. Juli 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Cube wiegt 10,1kg, wiegt ja serienmäßig schon nur 10,25, der Rahmen ist mit 1150g da schonmal der absolute Hammer.
> @#easy#: Ja ich habe ein Fully, ganz hübsch gemacht und nur zum posen und zum Training.
> 
> 
> ...



soso und das Bike mit dem Korb ist das "Brötchenholenbike" (jetzt soll es auch gut sein) wie gesagt viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## bike.larry (29. Juli 2010)

Cube Hooper 2010 shadow black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juli 2010)

Die Rahmenhöhe ist ja mal heftig, aber was will man machen, wenn man so groß ist. Wir haben auch ein  Hooper im Laden stehen, das sieht schon viel schneller aus, weil der Rahmen nur 18" hat. Der Sattel ist richtig cool, hat einfach Stil.



#easy# schrieb:


> soso und das Bike mit dem Korb ist das "Brötchenholenbike" (jetzt soll es auch gut sein) wie gesagt viel Spaß mit dem Bike



Hehe, nein das ist es nicht, das ist bei meiner Oma in Niederorschel vor ihrer Haustür, also das Rad mit Korb ist nicht mehr meins^^.


----------



## xcibre (29. Juli 2010)

Heyho,

also "richtig" angefangen hab ich mit meinem Bulls TA2, da halt die Scareb und die HS33 dran und dann bin ich das 5 Jahre gefahren..






Dann kam mein Schatz! 

Bis dato ausser Reifen, Tacho und Lenkerenden keine Änderung in Sicht (evtl. org. Beläge..)






Muss jetzt wieder 5 Jahre halten ^^

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Juli 2010)

Ghost´s sehen einfach klasse aus!


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juli 2010)

hier mein fast Serien Rz,
einige Teile wurden schon geändert, aber es wird eh mit
der Zeit jedes Teil durch höherwertige getauscht 
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch genauso wie mir


----------



## bike.larry (29. Juli 2010)

Der Sattel ist vorallem sehr bequem. Gibt nix bessers


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juli 2010)

oh ja!

hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten,
naja, ich bin halt den SLR TT vom anderen Rad gewöhnt
Da is alles bequem


----------



## Jackbeth (29. Juli 2010)

Wasn das fürn Sattel?


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juli 2010)

Cannondale orig.

ist aber von Velo, welches Modell weiß ich leider nicht genau, wüsste ich es würde ich mich nach dem gleichen Teil mit Titanrails oder so umsehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2010)

das cube ist voll porno! gefaellt mir RICHTIG gut!

das ghost ist halt ein ghost...

und ein cDale ohne lefty ist thema verfehlt. da laesst man das beste weg... aber um das beurteilen zu koennen muss man halt mal eine gefahren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcibre (29. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das ghost ist halt ein ghost...



Ich hab so das Gefühl (Nicht nur deswegen!), das Ghost hier im Forum nich die beliebteste Marke is... Also ich bin von dem Teil (Qualität, Komponenten, Gewicht, Look & Feel) total überzeugt...

Ich liebe es..

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2010)

naja... ich bin auch schon 2 gefahren... beide aber nur kurz... war net so meins... (lag vllt auch dran, das beides fullies waren...)

aber wenn sie fuer dich genau richtig sind ist doch top! und noch viel spass damit (darum gehts ja auch!)


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2010)

Finde bei dem alten Bulls sehr schön wie sich die blaue Farbe im Hintergrund wiederfindet. sehr stimmiges Konzept


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Grelle! Gelle!!



Kenne ich ja noch aus dem Nachbarforum! Und natürlich wie immer wie aus dem Ei gepellt (wahrscheinlich jetzt nach den ersten Ausfahrten immer noch).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juli 2010)

xcibre schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl (Nicht nur deswegen!), das Ghost hier im Forum nich die beliebteste Marke is... Also ich bin von dem Teil (Qualität, Komponenten, Gewicht, Look & Feel) total überzeugt...
> 
> Ich liebe es..
> 
> ...





Es gibt CUBEs und CUBEs..
Die mehrzahl der Cube-Bikes gefallen mir; hatte selbst mal 2Stk. und meine Schwester fährt ein AMS schwarz anod.  Top; geiles Teil! 

Aber "die" schräge babyblau-rosa-pinke-stich-mir-in-die-Augen-Farbe lässt deins  -_für meinen Geschmack_-  wie ein Kinderfahrrad wirken..
Gerade bei der kleinen Rahmengröße.
(gibt´s eigentlich ein Kinderbike-Threat?    )

Es gibt doch sooooo schöne Farben bei Cube!! 

Mir will auch die ganze Geometrie nicht gefallen..  -Stellung Barends, Verhältnis Sattel zum Lenker..

Finde dass alte Bulls irgendwie interessanter.  

_Sorry.._    -G E S C H M A C K S A C H E   halt-


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es gibt CUBEs und CUBEs..
> Die mehrzahl der Cube-Bikes gefallen mir; hatte selbst mal 2Stk. und meine Schwester fährt ein AMS schwarz anod.  Top; geiles Teil!
> 
> Aber "die" schräge babyblau-rosa-pinke-stich-mir-in-die-Augen-Farbe lässt deins  -_für meinen Geschmack_-  wie ein Kinderfahrrad wirken..
> ...



Ich glaube das Du da irgendwie durch den Wind bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Du da irgendwie durch den Wind bist!




Meinst du..!? Ist wohl der Umzugsstress..


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meinst du..!? Ist wohl der Umzugsstress..



Umzug von Ghost auf Cube?


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2010)

hihi wie geil, und er hats noch nicht gerafft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2010)

Mensch,Mensch,Mensch...  hab´s kappiert!!   
War mit meinen Gedanken woanders! 
Das kommt vom nächtelangen renovieren, umziehen und Schleifstaub schnüffeln.

Meinte natürlich Ghost!   ..Trotzdem haben die schönere Farben!!


----------



## CSB (30. Juli 2010)

...hab meiner alten "Trainings- und Tourenschlampe" ein paar neue Teile verpasst: Hope/Dt LRS, XT Discs mit Trickstuff Stahlflex, SLX Kurbeln, X.9 Umwerfer + Schaltwerk und ne Fox F80X

Riser ist rausgeflogen, Vorbau wieder negativ...endlich fährt sich der Bock wieder vernünftig!!!

Ach ja...wer hat nen Tip für ne hochwertige Sattelstütze in 31,8 mm Durchmesser mit Setback?
Bin schon ewig am suchen finde aber nichts was mir so richtig gefällt


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Tourenrad.




und mein CC




Grüsse aus dem Ruhr-Pott


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Tourenrad.
> [
> 
> und mein CC
> ...



Hasst du die Decals von den Reifen abgepiddelt ?


----------



## ICON82 (31. Juli 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Tourenrad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint mir so, als ob du keine Bezeichnungen magst.  Wie lange hat das bei den Reifen gedauert?


----------



## ICON82 (31. Juli 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> ...hab meiner alten "Trainings- und Tourenschlampe" ein paar neue Teile verpasst: Hope/Dt LRS, XT Discs mit Trickstuff Stahlflex, SLX Kurbeln, X.9 Umwerfer + Schaltwerk und ne Fox F80X
> 
> Riser ist rausgeflogen, Vorbau wieder negativ...endlich fährt sich der Bock wieder vernünftig!!!
> 
> ...



Wie biste mit den Reifen zufrieden? Habe momentan den Larsen als Exception und der rubbelt sich ganz schön schnell runter.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hasst du die Decals von den Reifen abgepiddelt ?


Mit einem Schleifvlies ,den du normal zum Holz bearbeiten nimmst.Gibts im Baumarkt in verschiedenen Körnungen.Dann mit einem Kunststoffschwärzer im Autozubehör für kunststoffstangen zum nachschwärzen einfach drüber und schon bist du fertig.Ein Reifenpaar ca nee dreiviertelstunde zum cleanen.Viel Spass wenn du es vor hast.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (31. Juli 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> Ach ja...wer hat nen Tip für ne hochwertige Sattelstütze in 31,8 mm Durchmesser mit Setback?
> Bin schon ewig am suchen finde aber nichts was mir so richtig gefällt


Also ich fahre eine (gecleante) FSA K-Force Carbon mit 25mm Setback, siehe hier:







Ist zwar nicht gerade die leichteste, dafür aber sehr stabil und hat auch eine vernünftige Sattelklemmung.


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2010)

Moin,

nach weiterem Umbau ist mein Tourenbike vorläufig im fertigen Endzustand:





Grüsse
Jens


----------



## SingleLight (1. August 2010)

Das Rad ist echt nicht schlecht, gefällt mir, obwohl es nicht bunt ist, macht mich das Schwarz/Weiss etwas nervös, etwas weniger wäre besser. Aber egal, wenn es dreckig ist, merkt man es nicht mehr Macht sicher Laune damit auf Tour zu gehen.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. August 2010)

Mir gefällts richtig gut, obwohl´s ein Univega ist. Für "Tour" allerdings m.M.n. ein bisschen overdressed mit RoRo, XTR und Marta. 
Das RB ist ebenfalls schick, evtl. hier und da was eloxiertes, nur nicht zu bunt, wäre noch was.
Das Ghost will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen, obwohl es sehr stimmig aufgebaut ist und eigentlich kein Teil dran ist, was mir nicht gefällt, aber das ist absolut Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall ein aufregendes und mit viel Liebe aufgebautes Bike.


----------



## mike49 (1. August 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Ghost will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen, obwohl es sehr stimmig aufgebaut ist und eigentlich kein Teil dran ist, was mir nicht gefällt, aber das ist absolut Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall ein aufregendes und mit viel Liebe aufgebautes Bike.


Danke für Dein ehrliches Feedback! 

Habe mittlerweile noch ein paar Sachen (DT-Swiss LRS, KMC X10-SL Kette, Recon Ti-Kassette m. goldenem Spider, Exustar Pedale) geändert:






Nächste Woche kommen noch ein XTR-Schaltwerk und ein Deore LX Gold-Edition Umwerfer (von 2005) dran.

Dann habe ich als letzte Baustellen eigentlich nur noch Kurbel und die Gabel. Damit sollten dann auch die 8kg fallen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Mir gefällts richtig gut, obwohl´s ein Univega ist. Für "Tour" allerdings m.M.n. ein bisschen overdressed mit RoRo, XTR und Marta.
> Das RB ist ebenfalls schick, evtl. hier und da was eloxiertes, nur nicht zu bunt, wäre noch was.
> Das Ghost will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen, obwohl es sehr stimmig aufgebaut ist und eigentlich kein Teil dran ist, was mir nicht gefällt, aber das ist absolut Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall ein aufregendes und mit viel Liebe aufgebautes Bike.



Wenn Du wüsstest was ich im Endeffekt für das Rad bezahlt habe, dann ist es nur ein Einsteigerbike!


----------



## CSB (3. August 2010)

> Wie biste mit den Reifen zufrieden? Habe momentan den Larsen als Exception und der rubbelt sich ganz schön schnell runter.



Den Larsen hatte ich auch schon als Hinterrad-Reifen montiert...ich empfand den Verschleiß allerdings als sehr gering. Vorallem wenn man den Larrsen beispielsweise mit einem Racing Ralph vergleicht. Wenn bei dem die "Zuckerguss-Schicht" des triple nano compounds nach ein paar hundert km weg ist, ist der Reifen eigentlich nur noch Schrott.

Ansonsten kann ich über die Maxxis Reifen (aktuell bei mir Hard Drive und Advantage) eigentlich garnix negatives berichten...die Exception Mischung hat auch bei Nässe noch guten Grip und ich finde beide Reifen ziemlich gutmütig im Grenzbereich. Manchmal ärgere ich mich sogar ein bisschen dass ich jahrelang nur Schwalbe gefahren bin



> Also ich fahre eine (gecleante) FSA K-Force Carbon mit 25mm Setback, siehe hier:



Ich suche eine Stütze in 31,8 NICHT in 31,6! Gibt's die FSA wirklich in 31,8?
Wenn ja wärs durchaus ne gute Wahl!


----------



## SingleLight (4. August 2010)

Habe auch ein paar mal Schwalbe ausprobiert, bin aber immer wieder zu Maxxis zurückgekehrt, die Schwalbe nerven mich mit ihren Unwuchten.
Habe auch noch nie so wenig Pannen gehabt


----------



## ICON82 (4. August 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> Den Larsen hatte ich auch schon als Hinterrad-Reifen montiert...ich empfand den Verschleiß allerdings als sehr gering. Vorallem wenn man den Larrsen beispielsweise mit einem Racing Ralph vergleicht. Wenn bei dem die "Zuckerguss-Schicht" des triple nano compounds nach ein paar hundert km weg ist, ist der Reifen eigentlich nur noch Schrott.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich über die Maxxis Reifen (aktuell bei mir Hard Drive und Advantage) eigentlich garnix negatives berichten...die Exception Mischung hat auch bei Nässe noch guten Grip und ich finde beide Reifen ziemlich gutmütig im Grenzbereich. Manchmal ärgere ich mich sogar ein bisschen dass ich jahrelang nur Schwalbe gefahren bin
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (6. August 2010)

bin über Schwalbe (Smart Sam) und Conti (Race King) beim Hutchinson Toro gelandet und muss sagen, dass Letzterer (zumindest als Hinterreifen) alle Vorherigen locker aussticht. Ist zwar sackschwer, aber Grip ist um einiges besser als bei allen Vorgängern (v.A. wenn's auch ma matschig wird) und bisher auch am Pannensichersten (im Vgl. zum Race King, wo regelmässig was durchging).

Einzig als Vorderreifen taugt er wegen mangelndem Seitenhalt in schnellen Trails net sonderlich, da muss ich mich noch nach was Anderem umgucken ...


----------



## Jaypeare (7. August 2010)

CSB schrieb:


>



Interessanter und hierzulande sehr seltener Rahmen. Gefällt mir. Aber ist der mit der kurzhubigen Gabel nicht unterfordert?

Sattelstütze: Thomson?


----------



## der_dino (7. August 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Interessanter und hierzulande sehr seltener Rahmen. Gefällt mir. Aber ist der mit der kurzhubigen Gabel nicht unterfordert?
> 
> Sattelstütze: Thomson?




So wie das aussieht Ritchey wcs ?!?!


----------



## CSB (7. August 2010)

> Interessanter und hierzulande sehr seltener Rahmen. Gefällt mir. Aber ist der mit der kurzhubigen Gabel nicht unterfordert?



Danke...mir gefällt er auch immer besser, je länger ich ihn fahre. Der Rahmen ist mit seinen 1800 Gramm zwar nicht der leichteste dafür aber brutal steif und unkaputtbar. Um die Stabilität des Rahmens voll ausnutzen zu können müsste ich wohl vor der Gabel erstmal den LRS bzw. Felgen und die Reifen tauschen. 

Ich hab ganz bewusst die Fox mit 80mm eingebaut da sie ca. zwei Zentimeter tiefer baut als die von RB empfohlene Einbauhöhe....damit geht das Bike auf technischen Trails ab wie Sau, man braucht nur ein ruhiges Händchen beim Einlenken



> Sattelstütze: Thomson?



Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt...ich finde nur keine mit Setback in 31.8...hätte ich damals am neuen Rahmen nur die eingeklebte Hülse drinngelassen


----------



## Jaypeare (7. August 2010)

Reduzierhülse 31,8->27,2


----------



## gasok.ONE (12. August 2010)

meine ´02er und 100.000km muschi...











scheiben, schnellspanner und leitungen werden als nächstes gemacht...
spanner sind schon auf´m weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (12. August 2010)

...als nächstes würde ich Pedale machen...


----------



## carofem (12. August 2010)

Ändern würd ich 1.die Pedale
                      2.Sattel in schwarz oder Gabel in weiss,ansonsten super Muschi


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2010)

bei einer weißen gabel wäre der vorbau aber wieder alleine. 

hmm, schwierige geschichte.


oder weiße gabel und schwarze stütze. 
wobei die goldene echt gut passt.


----------



## lone_wolf (13. August 2010)

Mein Trainingsbike - die klobige Kettenführung wird noch gegen eine e.thirteen XCX getauscht, sobald sie wieder lieferbar ist...


----------



## scapin-biker (13. August 2010)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?????
Sieht ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## lone_wolf (13. August 2010)

Poison Taxin in Rahmenhöhe 45 - eigentlich ein 4X Rahmen. Ist halt das Trainingsbike...
Ein Zoulou Cooma würde mir schon besser gefallen...


----------



## bene94 (13. August 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht scheußlich aus. Aber so als komplettes Bike, ist es echt schön aufgebaut.


----------



## Christian Back (13. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> meine ´02er und 100.000km muschi...
> 
> 
> scheiben, schnellspanner und leitungen werden als nächstes gemacht...
> spanner sind schon auf´m weg



Dann bitte aber nur noch in einem Fred posten !


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. August 2010)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Dann bitte aber nur noch in einem Fred posten !




wieso es ist weiss! es ist unumstritten ein cc! und es ist ein canyon!


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2010)

Altherren-Tourenfully:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (14. August 2010)

Mein Rad für die Trans-Schwarzwald.... morgen gehts los 






zum Thema Lenker: der 740mm Vector-Carbon ist leider zur Zeit nicht lieferbar... so halt nur 700mm Vector aus Alu


----------



## Metrum (14. August 2010)

Sieht aber klein aus vor dem Polo! 
Dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## crush-er (15. August 2010)

...vielleicht weils kein Polo ist...


----------



## Metrum (15. August 2010)

echt?


----------



## der_dino (15. August 2010)

crush-er schrieb:


> ...vielleicht weils kein Polo ist...



würd auf golf kombi tippen... aber das bike gefällt mir eh viel besser als das auto  was ist das für ein dämpfer?


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2010)

keroson schrieb:


> Mein Rad für die *Trans-Schwarzwald*.... morgen gehts los



respekt, aber sind die Reifen nicht ein bißchen zu optimistisch ? - für gutes Wetter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2010)

der_dino schrieb:


> würd auf golf kombi tippen...




-A U T O R A T E S P I E L-

..will auch mitmachen..

 Schätze Sharan!?  


Blödes Wetter heute...  ..und da zur Trans-Schw.-Wald..


----------



## Metrum (15. August 2010)

Das war auch meine Vermutung!


----------



## Carioca34 (15. August 2010)

....Alu aus '98 und Stahl aus '99













Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (15. August 2010)

Lenkerendstopfen fehlen und die Pedale sind nicht so ganz mein Fall.

Ansonsten beide recht schick, wobei das weiße heutzutage wohl eher als Crosser denn als MTB durchginge.


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. August 2010)

Carioca34 schrieb:


> ....Alu aus '98 und Stahl aus '99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


etwas so schönes heute noch zu sehen, nette youngtimer...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. August 2010)

Bergamont und Diamondback gefallen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Bergamont und Diamondback gefallen.




Ebenso!!


----------



## Noise (16. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen:

*Felt Q620:*
*+Update: Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn..*
(weil es mehrfach überlesen wurde)




*leder kein Foto mit neuer Gabel*
___________________
*Bestellt:*

*RockMachine Blizzard:*





*Slx Gruppe:*
*Kurbel:* Shimano SLX FC-M660 3-fach 44 / 32 / 32 Zähne inkl. BSA Innenlager 68/73mm Gehäusebreite
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT RD-M 772 SGS Shadow
*Umwerfer:* Shimano SLX 31,8/34,9mm Dual Pull
*Schalthebel:* Shimano SLX SL-M 660 Rapidfire Plus
*Kassette:* SLX CS-HG 80
*Kette:* HG 73


----------



## ICON82 (16. August 2010)

Was haste denn da für lustige Anbauteile an deinem alten Rad? Schlamm ist gut für die Haut.

Wäre es nicht günstiger einfach ein Komplettbike zu kaufen? Da fehlen ja auch noch ein paar Teile zu dem neuen Rahmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (16. August 2010)

Ich find den RockMachine Rahmen richtig cool, auf jeden Fall wird das ein individuelles Bike, es geht nicht immer um den Preis, dann kauft man sich ein fertiges Versenderbike.


----------



## gooni11 (16. August 2010)

Moin
Schanzenratespiel..... 

Mal wieder mein Steppenwolf mit neuem Update... jetzt mit Durin,kleiner Scheibe vorn,Rocket Ron, ...da war ersma Kohle alle.
ABER ich geb nicht auf
mfg


----------



## Noise (16. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Was haste denn da für lustige Anbauteile an deinem alten Rad? Schlamm ist gut für die Haut.
> 
> Wäre es nicht günstiger einfach ein Komplettbike zu kaufen? Da fehlen ja auch noch ein paar Teile zu dem neuen Rahmen oder?




dämpfer bin ich mir noch nicht klar,alles andere kommt vom Felt aufen Rock Machine Rahmen ausser halt schalt gruppe weil die is runter..


und Der Felt wird verkauft oder kommt in n keller


----------



## EvilEvo (16. August 2010)

Die Gabel würd ich aber nicht übernehmen, der Rahmen hat was besseres verdient, aber vlt. reicht ja im Moment das Geld noch nicht, also wenn´s fertig ist, auf jeden Fall die Gabel in Angriff nehmen.
@gooni: Sieht gut aus das Rad, schönes Bild und erstaunlicherweise sieht in deinem Rad der Crossmax SLR mal gut aus!


----------



## dor michü (16. August 2010)

ich würde aber unbedingt noch eine andere Gabel bestellen....ich glaube mit der wirst du keine lange Freude haben.


----------



## ICON82 (16. August 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich find den RockMachine Rahmen richtig cool, auf jeden Fall wird das ein individuelles Bike, es geht nicht immer um den Preis, dann kauft man sich ein fertiges Versenderbike.



Für den Preis muss er ja kein Versenderbike nehmen. Über den Rahmen kann ich nichts sagen. Es bleibt aber sicher nicht bei Rahmen und Gruppe. Glaube kaum das er seine alten Teile verwenden will (außer vielleicht die Gabel).

Übrigens ist das nichts anderes als ein Versenderbike. Die Rahmen sind teilweise baugleich mit Poison und anderen "Pseudomarken".

Er hat doch erst eine Tora gekauft, oder?


----------



## IceQ- (16. August 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> ich würde aber unbedingt noch eine andere Gabel bestellen....ich glaube mit der wirst du keine lange Freude haben.


paperlappp.... keine Freude haben. Definiere mir das mal. Mir macht jeder Marathon mit meiner Dart 3 Spass. Es ist halt anspruchsvoller inbesondere wenn es ein Trail /waldhalbweg mit dicken Steinen wurzeln und leichtem auf und ab ist. Oder richtiger downhill (30cm jumps etc.)
Dann ist Hardtail + dart 3 sehr hart. Aber auch geil, wenn du am ende eines Marathons im Mittelfeld bist und weisst, du hattest ein dickes handycap weil die meisten die nach dir ins Ziel kommen hochgezüchtete Marathon iwas bikes haben =)

geb der Tora mal übergangsweise eine chance, inbesondere, wenn du sowieso keine extremen rennen fährst. Aufgrund des Bikes schliesse ich auch mal aus, dass du Fahrtechnisch nicht unschlagbar bist und dann ist gerade schlechteres Fahrwerk noch besser für die Lernkurve.


----------



## ICON82 (16. August 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> paperlappp.... keine Freude haben. Definiere mir das mal. Mir macht jeder Marathon mit meiner Dart 3 Spass. Es ist halt anspruchsvoller inbesondere wenn es ein Trail /waldhalbweg mit dicken Steinen wurzeln und leichtem auf und ab ist. Oder richtiger downhill (30cm jumps etc.)
> Dann ist Hardtail + dart 3 sehr hart. Aber auch geil, wenn du am ende eines Marathons im Mittelfeld bist und weisst, du hattest ein dickes handycap weil die meisten die nach dir ins Ziel kommen hochgezüchtete Marathon iwas bikes haben =)
> 
> geb der Tora mal übergangsweise eine chance, inbesondere, wenn du sowieso keine extremen rennen fährst. Aufgrund des Bikes schliesse ich auch mal aus, dass du Fahrtechnisch nicht unschlagbar bist und dann ist gerade schlechteres Fahrwerk noch besser für die Lernkurve.



Meine gute alte Judy hat mich auch nie im Stich gelassen. Recht hat der Schweizer.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. August 2010)

Sorry, das mit der Tora hatte ich überlesen, die ist gut genug für dein Vorhaben und wird definitiv gut zum Bike passen.


----------



## Noise (16. August 2010)

Tora 302-130mm reicht nicht aus??

was habt ihr gegen die Tora Serie?????

@EvilEvo:
wenigstens einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (16. August 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Tora 302-130mm reicht nicht aus??
> 
> was habt ihr gegen die Tora Serie?????
> 
> ...


 
Das Zauberwort heisst wohl Luft. 2,4kg finde ich für 130mm gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2010)

> ich würde aber unbedingt noch eine andere Gabel bestellen....ich glaube mit der wirst du keine lange Freude haben.



Biste die denn Schonmal gefahren?




Ist für den Preis nemmich ne Top gabel...

Ich bin die 318(mit 100mm) selber 2 Jahre gefahren und auch bei zwei Marathons, bei den 24h von Duisburg und auch in den Alpen
Doe Gabel ist schön Steif und gut einstellbar
Das einzige was an der Gabel nicht optimal ist ist das gewicht, aber sonst hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Teil....immer gut mit Brunox schmieren und dann macht die nahezu alles mit


----------



## Noise (17. August 2010)

bin mit der Tora 302 zufrieden,und 2,4kg sind voll ok meine alte Santour wog ca 2,6kg.....


----------



## Piktogramm (17. August 2010)

Die 2,4kg sind gut, bis mal ne Gabel mit deutlich geringerem Gewicht am Rad gehangen hat. Wobei bis zu 130mm für nen CC bis Touren Rad doch reichlich übertrieben ist.
Also die Tora funktioniert nicht schlecht ist an sich nur zu massic

Brunox: Das ist ein Reinigungsmittel mit Notschmiereigenschaften, die Schmierung muss bei einer Gabel von innen kommen...


----------



## ...krrt... (18. August 2010)

Meins bei ner Tour


----------



## ScottErda (18. August 2010)

...krrt... schrieb:


> Meins bei ner Tour



Gefällt mir gut


----------



## decolocsta (18. August 2010)

...krrt... schrieb:


> Meins bei ner Tour



das hier?


----------



## ...krrt... (18. August 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> das hier?



warum? passt doch genau rein^^


----------



## Killerklaus (18. August 2010)

Axman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

teileliste mit gewichten wäre nicht schlecht.

der rahmen steht hier nämlich auch noch auf dem wohnzimmertisch und wird ab sonntag aufgebaut.

hast du keinen schutz gegen chainsuck dran?


----------



## Killerklaus (18. August 2010)

Rahmen:  Axman 19"  1150
Gabel: Suntour Axon 1600
Steuersatz: Funworks s-light 60
Vorbau: Smica light  125
Lenker: Kraft Carbon  125
Spacer: ? 
Griffe: Moosgummi  25
Sattelstütze: Funworks N-Light  220
Sattel: Selle SLR Gel Flow 170
Sattelklemme: Axman 25
Naben: Novatec Light 
Felgen: FRM 333
Speichen: DT Revelution 
Nippel: Alu      gesamt 1520
Felgenband: Schwalbe  ?
Schnellspanner: Novatec  light  
Schlauch: Schwalbe light  130
Reifen: RaRa RoRo 2,1  460
Kurbel: Xt  880
Pedale: Extreme  250
Kassette: XT  265
Kette: KMC 9 SL 240
Schaltwerk: XT schadow 260
Umwefer: XT  140
Shifter: XT  ?
Schaltzüge: XT/XTR ?
Bremsen: XT ?
Scheiben:Aligator windcutter  180 / 160 ?

ca. 9,4 kg

Habe bisher nichts gegen Chainsuck dran, werd mir morgen mal was basteln


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

wenn ich mir das so angucke, werde ich wohl knapp bei unter 9kg landen.


----------



## Killerklaus (18. August 2010)

So wie es da steht habe ich 1900 ausgegeben, alles Neuteile. Bin mit dem Gewicht und dem Presis zufrieden. Was hast du für eine Gabel?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

sid race, einen mix aus xtr und x.0, elixir cr, s-light lrs ...

eigentlich der aufbau aus meinem album, nur mir 3T arx team vorbau und wahrscheinlich fsa slk flatbar.


----------



## kugelschreiber (21. August 2010)

Das Rad sieht echt schick aus! Einzig das schimmern des Lackes gefällt mir nicht. Könnte allerdings auch am Blitz liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2010)

das ist ud carbon mit klarlack.

ober- und unterrohr schimmern im mittleren berech auch ohne direktes licht so.
dunkel/schwarz wärs zwar schöner, aber was solls.
wenn ich auf meinem sitze sehe ich es nicht.


----------



## kugelschreiber (21. August 2010)

Das ist ja ein Carbonrahmen. Das Schimmern hat mich abgelenkt.  *rausred* 
Stimmt, solange es sich dann auch noch gut fährt und dir Spass macht ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2010)

ich hoffe dass es sicht gut fÃ¤hrt.
mein rahmen steht noch auf dem wohnzimmertisch. morgen gehts langsam an den aufbau.
muss mir aber noch einen chainsuck-schutz basteln und folie fÃ¼rs unterrohr besorgen.

killerklaus kann bestimmt mehr sagen, oder ein anderer der einen actionsports s-light rahmen fÃ¤hrt.
beide identisch, nur dass der actionsports rahmen 700â¬ kostet und wir 500â¬ gezahlt haben.


----------



## kugelschreiber (21. August 2010)

*lach* Klingt sehr gut für euch beide! Ich hätte immer Angst um den Carbonrahmen, man kann ja immer mal hinfliegen und das Rad landet ungünstig irgendwo auf nem Stein...


----------



## der_dino (21. August 2010)

kugelschreiber schrieb:


> *lach* Klingt sehr gut für euch beide! Ich hätte immer Angst um den Carbonrahmen, man kann ja immer mal hinfliegen und das Rad landet ungünstig irgendwo auf nem Stein...



so bekommt man auch nen alu rahmen kaputt...


----------



## kugelschreiber (21. August 2010)

Aber da sieht man es dann wenigstens oder nicht? Hatte bisher noch nicht das "Glück" so etwas zu erleben.


----------



## Christian Back (21. August 2010)

der_dino schrieb:


> so bekommt man auch nen alu rahmen kaputt...



Der kann jedoch recycled werden. Carbon bleibt als Sondermüll forever... 

Als "Dino" müsstze dat aber wissen...


----------



## Groudon (21. August 2010)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Der kann jedoch recycled werden. Carbon bleibt als Sondermüll forever...
> 
> Als "Dino" müsstze dat aber wissen...


 
Kann man bei Carbon nicht das Harz wieder iwie rausmachen und die Fasern neu verwenden?


----------



## bene94 (21. August 2010)

Einen kaputten Carbonrahmen hängt man sich eh an die Wand...


----------



## Noise (21. August 2010)

oder wickelt ihn dem verkäufer des vertrauens um den hals..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (22. August 2010)

Hier die aktuelle Version von meinem Tourer, das Bike geht richtig gut und fühlt sich auch im gröberen Gelände wohl


----------



## volki3 (22. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Epic beim 24 Stundenrennen in Tauplitz (Österreich)


----------



## kugelschreiber (22. August 2010)

Das sieht aber hübsch aus! So muss ein Bike doch nach einem 24- Stundenrennen aussehen! Es sieht vorallem so aus, als hätte es Spass gemacht. =)
Über das Bike muss ich nicht viel sagen, ein Epic eben.  einzig was mir missfällt sind die Barends.


----------



## volki3 (22. August 2010)

Spass hat es gemacht. Aber so nach 20 Stunden Dauerregen und Gefühlten -5°C war es eine ganz schöne Quälerei. In der Nacht mußte ich mir 4-5mal die Augen ausspülen lassen... Aber so lange der Kopp noch dran ist, wird net aufgegeben 
Jo, bin am überlegen ob ich die Weißen Barends gegen Schwarze Tauschen soll??


----------



## kugelschreiber (22. August 2010)

Also ich würde sie ganz weglassen. Schwarze würde denke ich mal dann nach zu viel schwarz aussehen. 
Aber das ist mein geschmack, wenn du die Barends brauchst sollten sie natürlich dran bleiben.


----------



## -JONAS- (22. August 2010)

Hammer Bike  die weißen Bar Ends find ich auch super  !!


----------



## bene94 (22. August 2010)

Tolles Epic! Die Barends sind gut so.


----------



## Noise (22. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hier die aktuelle Version von meinem Tourer, das Bike geht richtig gut und fühlt sich auch im gröberen Gelände wohl



Nicolai!!
Das muss spaß machen


----------



## dreismann (22. August 2010)

Das Nicolai sieht gut aus,was is das für ein Rahmen?
Überhaupt sehen die Bikes allesamt geil aus.....bin da immer leicht neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. August 2010)

von 13,8 auf 12,5 Kilo gedrückt innerhalb von nichtmal 1 Monat 

Neue Teile:

Syntace Force 1.5 in 95mm inkl. Titankit
Avid Elixir Carbon 185/160mm
Sram X0 Trigger und Schaltwerk
Veltec Opus LRS
XT Kassette
XT Kurbel
Wellgo Mg1 Titan Pedale
KS I900 Stütze
Lightschläuche
Richey WCS Griffe
Gabel auf Solo Air umgebaut, die nächsten Tage kommt noch eine Moco Einheit rein


----------



## RagazziFully (22. August 2010)

Sehr schön das RZ ...aber 13,8kg original sind hart.. So wie du da jetzt schon reingebuttert hast in kurzer Zeit, wäre nicht gleich ein höherwertiges Modell sinnvoll gewesen?


----------



## decolocsta (22. August 2010)

nein, da ich das dann auch für Bares nach meinen wünschen umbauen hätte müssen


----------



## dreismann (22. August 2010)

was Cannondale Fans nich alles mit sich machen lassen.....

denk da auch wie Ragazzifully;hauptsache Du bist glücklich damit.

 die Farbkombi passt aber


----------



## Ge!st (23. August 2010)

@Noise
Jo das Bike und das fahren macht Fun 

@dreismann
Der Rahmen ist ein Nonius CC.

Freut mich das euch das Bike gefällt, wobei es natürlich das Wichtigste ist, das es mir gefällt


----------



## Noise (23. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Freut mich das euch das Bike gefällt, wobei es natürlich das Wichtigste ist, das es mir gefällt



und vorallem das es gut rollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (24. August 2010)

Kanadisches Alteisen für die Tour: Mein Rocky Mountain Blizzard.





(das Pic ist aus Juni 2010, sollte mal die Digi initialisieren)


----------



## SingleLight (24. August 2010)

Geiles Rocky, mir persönlich gefällt die Stütze nicht besonders, aber kommt ja aus dem gleichem Land Viel Spaß auf den Touren


----------



## gasok.ONE (24. August 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Kanadisches Alteisen für die Tour: Mein Rocky Mountain Blizzard.
> 
> 
> 
> (das Pic ist aus Juni 2010, sollte mal die Digi initialisieren)




hätte mich auch gewundert, in ´06 die neue reba...
der rahmen ist einfach nur geil...an dem wirkt alles zeitlos


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. August 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Geiles Rocky, mir persönlich gefällt die Stütze nicht besonders,....




Hatte genau den gleichen Gedanken, schon bevor ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe!!

-Die Stütze mag mir einfach nicht so recht gefallen. Egal an welchem Rad!
Aber das Rocky ist super! - Einfach kultig!
Ich vermute der Rahmen ist um die 16,5 / 17" , denn der 19"-Rahmen meines Kumpels wirkt irgendwie weniger spritzig..!?   Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## kris. (24. August 2010)

ein blizzard ist einfach ne zeitlose schönheit, da kann kommen was will


----------



## sir-florian (24. August 2010)




----------



## Kanonental (25. August 2010)

IGEEEEEEEEE! Nur die Gabel will mir nicht gefallen, sonst top


----------



## Clemens (26. August 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Stütze mag mir einfach nicht so recht gefallen. Egal an welchem Rad!
> Aber das Rocky ist super! - Einfach kultig!
> Ich vermute der Rahmen ist um die 16,5 / 17" , denn der 19"-Rahmen meines Kumpels wirkt irgendwie weniger spritzig..!?   Oder täusche ich mich?



Ist ein 17.5er Rahmen. Die Race Face Stütze ist eher aus der Not geboren, geplant war eine Thomson in lang. Gibts in dem nötigen Stützendurchmesser (26.8mm) aber nur noch in kurz (bei der Rocky-Geo zu kurz!). Mittlerweile ist eine Tune drauf.


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2010)

hier mal mein Bike. von 15kg auf 10,8 getrimmt.
würde ja ein großes bild einfügen,aber irgendwie weiß ich net wie das geht ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2010)

da ist es...

...und auch noch von der sahneseite...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






außer der rahmenfarbe echt nice!


von 15 auf unter 11 ist echt beträchtlich 



...wenn's hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (27. August 2010)

Heftig, da haste ja alle Register gezogen, nur ist ein Ghost ASX nicht unbedingt die ideale Wahl für ein Leichtbaurad, sprich, der Rahmen wird der Ausstattung nicht wirklich gerecht.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass das ein echt schickes Rad ist und verdammtnochmal hammerleicht!

Willst du den Rahmen evtl. auch noch tauschen? Denke mal, da steckt eine Menge Potenzial drin, bei dem, was der ASX-Rahmen wiegt.


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2010)

wegen dem rahmen bin ich schon am überlegen ...

wenn ich wollte würde ich nen schwarz roten Simplon Stomp Rahmen nehmen,aber der is bissl kostspielig ...

sonst ist der net schlecht,aber halt schwer. weiß jemand ein gewicht vom Rahmen?

sonst hält alles bei meinen 82kg bei 1,92m. sind ja auch keine schummel teile bei ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sonst ist der net schlecht,aber halt schwer. weiß jemand ein gewicht vom Rahmen?


 
ca. 1760g

siehe: http://www.cycle-basar.de/Rahmen/Rahmen-MTB-Fully/Simplon-Stomp-Carbon-Rahmen::2564.html

bzw.

http://www.radsport-smit.de/epages/.../Products/00031772/SubProducts/00031772_10355



> sonst hält alles bei meinen 82kg bei 1,92m.daumen: ) sind ja auch keine schummel teile bei ...


naja, *hust* die felgen???

schon ein wenig weich...

...aber zum touren dürft's reichen


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

du, ich glaube er meint das gewicht vom jetzigen rahmen.


----------



## MS1980 (27. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> du, ich glaube er meint das gewicht vom jetzigen rahmen.


 
richtig, was das Simplon wiegt weiß ich bereits und was es kostet ja auch ...

die felgen sind echt super, die werden auch zum fahren benutzt und nicht geschoben durchs gelände ....
ich fahr damit auch net zimperlich, nur springen tu ich damit net mehr, die zeiten sind vorbei  ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> richtig, was das Simplon wiegt weiß ich bereits und was es kostet ja auch ...
> 
> ahhh ja...
> 
> ...



...diese Zeiten sind bei mir noch nicht vorbei, deshalb hab' ich mich für die Arch entschieden: +180g im Vergleich zur Alpine


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2010)

ich hatte vorher die dt xr 4.2 mit xt narben und die waren auch super stabil, aber da ich ja nur noch touren und CC fahren und keine treppen in der city mehr runter rausche,  oder sonstige drops mache wollte ich was leichteres,um schneller durch's gelände zu kommen ...

wie gesagt, ich finde den neuen satz klasse und er ist für meinen zweck ausreichend ...


----------



## Bullet83 (28. August 2010)

*Moin zusammen, 
so hier mal mein Schätzchen....




​
das Bild ist bereits nach Umbau von Bremssystem, Felgen & Bereifung *


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...aber da ich ja nur noch touren und CC fahren und keine treppen in der city mehr runter rausche


genau so etwas macht doch richtig laune, nicht nur in der stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> genau so etwas macht doch richtig laune, nicht nur in der stadt


 
stimmt schon, finde ich ja auch gut, hatte auch richtig fette bikes,mit denen ich wirklich alles gemacht habe,auch 1m drops und habe mir auch rampen und ähnliches im wald gezimmert,bei uns in mc Pom 

aber nachdem ich mich paar mal zu dolle geledert habe und 1 bike gebrochen ist,habe ich aufgehört. hatte ärger mit mein chef,wegen den kranktagen ...


----------



## Somnus (30. August 2010)

Bullet83 schrieb:


> *Moin zusammen,
> so hier mal mein Schätzchen....
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ein Oldtimer!
Genau den Rahmen - allerdings in 18" - habe ich vor ca. 13 Jahren auch gefahren.
Hat mir damals treue Dienste geleistet, allerdings für heutige Verhältnisse zu schwer. Ist halt ein CroMo Rahmen.


----------



## Somnus (30. August 2010)

sir-florian schrieb:


>



"GENERAL LEE" SAUGEIL!


----------



## Bullet83 (1. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hey ein Oldtimer!
> Genau den Rahmen - allerdings in 18" - habe ich vor ca. 13 Jahren auch gefahren.
> Hat mir damals treue Dienste geleistet, allerdings für heutige Verhältnisse zu schwer. Ist halt ein CroMo Rahmen.



Is richtig das Bike is schon etwas älter bin aber voll und ganz zufrieden damit und das Gewicht ist auch nicht sonderlich hoch, jedoch von ein paar Teilen habe ich mich bereits getrennt da sie mir mal so garnicht gefallen haben: V-Brakes + Hebel, Sattel, Felgen & Bereifung...


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2010)

@s.-f. 

nur die reifen sind assi gecleant... was´n das für´n rahmen?


----------



## maddda (1. September 2010)

> was´n das für´n rahmen?


Nen 69er Dodge Charger...steht doch General Lee drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Nen 69er Dodge Charger...steht doch General Lee drauf


der den ich kenne hat aber drei räder und min. 7 zylinder mehr


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. September 2010)

Hat der Dodge 5 Räder  

Ich denke das ist ein älterer Transalp Rahmen (ca. 2007). Meiner sieht zumindest genauso aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2010)

Ich tippe auf Poison. Wobei die letztlich wahrscheinlich ohnehin vom selben Band gehüpft sind.


----------



## maddda (1. September 2010)

Wenn Poison, dann ein älterer...

Die neueren haben ausfaller mit löchern...


----------



## Noise (1. September 2010)

genau zusagen "Astro" nicht "Poison" ;-)


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. September 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> genau zusagen "Astro" nicht "Poison" ;-)



Sicher? beim Astro laufen die Schalt und Bremszüge doch auf dem Oberrohr und nicht unten wie bei ihm und beim Transalp


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. September 2010)

Hier mal mein Transalp im Vergleich


----------



## InoX (1. September 2010)

Die Kette hat aber eine ungesunde Farbe 
Der Winkel Des Fotos auf das Rad ist auch sehr ungünstig, man erkennt zwar, dass die Rahmen sehr ähnlich sind aber trotzdem siehts merkwürdig aus.

Gruß InoX


----------



## sir-florian (1. September 2010)

Leider alles falsch...Ist ein Drössiger triple-butted. Wird aber trotzdem annähernd Baugleich mit vielen anderen sein.


----------



## Noise (1. September 2010)

_Vincent_Vega_ schrieb:


> Sicher? beim Astro laufen die Schalt und Bremszüge doch auf dem Oberrohr und nicht unten wie bei ihm und beim Transalp



Die Rahmen von Transalp, Poison, Capic, Kraftstoff, Dymanics, Drössiger(Carbon), RockMachine uvm. werden bei *Astro* Produziert und die packen ihr Label drauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (1. September 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Die Rahmen von Transalp, Poison, Capic, Kraftstoff, Dymanics, Drössiger(Carbon), RockMachine uvm. werden bei *Astro* Produziert und die packen ihr Label drauf..



Capic sind umgelabelte Cube´s, genauso wie Radon, die kommen als einzige nicht von Astro.


----------



## gasok.ONE (2. September 2010)

_Vincent_Vega_ schrieb:


> Hat der Dodge 5 Räder
> 
> Ich denke das ist ein älterer Transalp Rahmen (ca. 2007). Meiner sieht zumindest genauso aus.



ja ´n lenkrad!!! plus 2 für den untergrund


----------



## Noise (2. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Capic sind umgelabelte Cube´s, genauso wie Radon, die kommen als einzige nicht von Astro.



ok,laut meinen infos kauft Capic seine Rahmen auch bei Astro,wie sehr viele anderer auch oder halt bei Kenesis.....


----------



## sir-florian (2. September 2010)

Laut meinen Informationen kommt der General aus den Südstaaten und wird jede Anspielung auf eine asiatische Herkunft mit einer fürchterlichen Strafe beantworten.


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (2. September 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Kette hat aber eine ungesunde Farbe
> Der Winkel Des Fotos auf das Rad ist auch sehr ungünstig, man erkennt zwar, dass die Rahmen sehr ähnlich sind aber trotzdem siehts merkwürdig aus.
> 
> Gruß InoX



Jetzt habe ich so lange gebraucht, bis die Kette schön golden glänzt 

Mit dem Winkel hast du recht, ich hab es ja nur auf die schnelle auf meinem Balkon geschossen und der ist leider nicht so groß, das ich weiter weg konnte. Demnächst mach ich mal schönere Bilder.


----------



## Noise (2. September 2010)

Hier eine kleines update aus einem älteren beitrag von mir.....


----------



## maddda (3. September 2010)

Hier mal meins comments erwünscht


----------



## DeathProof (3. September 2010)

Moinsen,

hier mal mein Bike. War die erste kurze Runde nach Reperatur und Umbau.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2010)

schön, dein canyon (außer der kurbel, die ich nicht ausstehen kann )

aber warum nur so ein riesiges bild???
>danke für's bild in "normaler" größe!<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (3. September 2010)

Ja die Kurbel sört mich selbst auch, aber sie muss noch ein bisschen bis die Kettenblätter runter sind. Da das Innenlager auch schon hin ist kommt jetzt die Tage noch eins von Acros in schwarz, wenn ich endlich den Kurbelarm ab bekomme.

Und das Bild ist jetzt auch kleiner.


----------



## Noise (3. September 2010)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ja die Kurbel sört mich selbst auch, aber sie muss noch ein bisschen bis die Kettenblätter runter sind. Da das Innenlager auch schon hin ist kommt jetzt die Tage noch eins von Acros in schwarz, wenn ich endlich den Kurbelarm ab bekomme.
> 
> Und das Bild ist jetzt auch kleiner.



was habt ihr gegen die SLX kurbel???


----------



## Kanonental (3. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> schön, dein canyon (außer der kurbel, die ich nicht ausstehen kann )
> 
> aber warum nur so ein riesiges bild???




1. Was hast du gegen die SLX Kurbel?
2. Das Bild passt doch von der größe her... besser als diese winzbilder, wo man nix erkennt.


----------



## Noise (3. September 2010)

solltest du meins meinen,klicken hilf ;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> solltest du meins meinen,klicken hilf ;-)


nö, mein' dich nicht.

aber warum musst du hier ein nicht fertiges rad reistellen?

...und noch vor so geiler kulisse...



Noise schrieb:


> was habt ihr gegen die SLX kurbel???





Kanonental schrieb:


> 1. Was hast du gegen die SLX Kurbel?


ist optisch kein knaller...



Kanonental schrieb:


> 2. Das Bild passt doch von der größe her... besser als diese winzbilder, wo man nix erkennt.


schon klar, JETZT ist es optimal.

um kurz nach sechs WAR es noch riesig


----------



## gasok.ONE (3. September 2010)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hier mal mein Bike. War die erste kurze Runde nach Reperatur und Umbau.




wat´n wie groß bist du denn... über 2m???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (4. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> wat´n wie groß bist du denn... über 2m???



Ahhh die Sattelstütze sieht aus wie ein Streichholz. 

Hast du keine Angst, dass du nach vorn umkippst oder gar irgend etwas bricht?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (4. September 2010)




----------



## DeathProof (4. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ist optisch kein knaller...



genau so seh ich das auch.

Bin selbst 195cm und die Stütze is ne 30,9 hält bis jetzt wunderbar, wird aber gegen eine mit Setback getauscht da meine Knie Probleme machen auf längeren Touren.

Umkippen sollte ich eigentlich nicht, wenn du auf die Sattelüberhöhung anspielst dann passt mir das so perfekt.


----------



## Colt_A4 (5. September 2010)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Colt_A4 (5. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt traue ich mich auch mal. Ich habe mein Bergrad in Eigenregie aufgebaut und
bin sehr zufrieden damit 
Es wiegt ca 10,6 kg.




Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend!


----------



## mr.j0e (5. September 2010)

schön mal wieder V-Brakes zu sehen 
Kritikpunkte sind mMn die Griffe und die Kurbel die mir optisch nicht gefallen (btw was ist das für eine Kurbel?)


----------



## Colt_A4 (5. September 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> schön mal wieder V-Brakes zu sehen
> Kritikpunkte sind mMn die Griffe und die Kurbel die mir optisch nicht gefallen (btw was ist das für eine Kurbel?)



Hi Joe,

stimmt es gibt viele deutlich elegantere Griffe, ich hätte sogar noch ein paar schicke Barends parat, aber diese sind die einzigen mit denen ich auch nach 50km noch keine Schmerzen habe.

Die Kurbel habe ich von meinem Bruder "geerbt". Es handelt sich um eine Deore XT 730 aus 1993. Da habe ich dann Race Face HG Racerings draufgeschraubt damit ich
27 Gänge fahren kann. Die Kurbel ist also Quasi ein Familenerbstück


----------



## Goeggi77 (5. September 2010)

Mein Fahrrad!

Ich finde das reicht erstmal für den Anfang!xD


----------



## mike49 (5. September 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad!
> 
> Ich finde das reicht erstmal für den Anfang!xD


Ein eigenes Foto hätte es ja wenigstens schon sein können...


----------



## Goeggi77 (5. September 2010)

neja sorry!
warte ich geb dir eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. September 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad!
> 
> Ich finde das reicht erstmal für den Anfang!xD


Voll super! Du nimmst den Lesern die Mühe ab, extra die Herstellerseite aufzusuchen.


----------



## dreismann (5. September 2010)

Ein Trek!!!!!

 Guter Einstieg


----------



## Nafets190 (5. September 2010)

meins auch mal noch hier::





stefan


----------



## IceQ- (5. September 2010)

@ Colt:

wow ist die Kurbel alt. Das die noch einwandfrei funzt und Tretlager und co passen zu geil.!

das Trek ist ein schönes Einstiegsbike, hätte ich mir auch gewünscht.
und das Cube ist für ein Cube ausgesprochen schick. Wobei natürlich die Gabel den Rahmen übertrumpft (mag cube nich^^)


----------



## l3u (6. September 2010)

Nach einer Rüge im Cross-Country-Bikes-Thread poste ich meine neue Schüssel einfach mal hier ;-)


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (6. September 2010)

Für die entspannte kleine Runde im Leipziger Wildpark & Auenwald auch mal bei Regen ... mehr Bilder & Details gibt's im Album.


----------



## Uni560 (6. September 2010)

dann will ich auch mal kurz 

http://theseth.mpo-crew.de/DSC_2213.jpg

Leider ist das Bild zu groß und ich kanns gerade nicht verkleinern, da ich auf Arbeit bin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. September 2010)

Uni560 schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal kurz
> 
> http://theseth.mpo-crew.de/DSC_2213.jpg
> 
> Leider ist das Bild zu groß und ich kanns gerade nicht verkleinern, da ich auf Arbeit bin.



auf jeden fall ein schönes bild!

am bike kann man ja noch arbeiten 



@[THM]ThomasS: bike passend für den einsatzzweck!

gelungen!

nur die cantisockel der gabel stören ein wenig...

...der riser ist optisch kein bringer, fährt sich aber sicherlich besser...



@l3u: könntest du ein bild von der anderen seite machen? 

möchte gerne die sahneseite zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. September 2010)

@Uni560:

Bitt' schö', dein verkleinertes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. September 2010)

die stimmung im bild gefällt mir  aber von der anderen seite wärs noch besser...
was mich am bike ein wenig stört sind die pedale und die zugverlegung am VR.

kris.


----------



## Uni560 (6. September 2010)

Danke für die Kommentare, das Lob und fürs verkleinern des Bildes.
Das Bike war da gerade erst gekauft .. ganz frisch 
Mittlerweile hat es Fat Alberts und noch das ein oder andere technische Equipment.
Die Zugverlegung .. was könnte man besser gestalten kris? Pedale sind schon Shimano Clickies unterwegs, bisher taugten die Tatzen verdammt gut, selbst bei nassesten, matschigsten Verhältnissen.


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2010)

Die Leitung hinter dem Casting lang legen. Da liegt die sicher und schloddert nicht so rum.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. September 2010)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Danke für die Kommentare, das Lob und fürs verkleinern des Bildes.
> Das Bike war da gerade erst gekauft .. ganz frisch
> Mittlerweile hat es Fat Alberts und noch das ein oder andere technische Equipment.
> Die Zugverlegung .. was könnte man besser gestalten kris? Pedale sind schon Shimano Clickies unterwegs, bisher taugten die Tatzen verdammt gut, selbst bei nassesten, matschigsten Verhältnissen.



Bitte sehr 


wurde schon gesagt:

innen verlegen 



viel spaß mit dem teil!


----------



## Uni560 (6. September 2010)

Danke, fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten und ist einfach sehr geil zu fahren


----------



## Goeggi77 (6. September 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Ein Trek!!!!!
> 
> Guter Einstieg


 
Danke!bin auch erst vor kurzem dazu gestießen!
bin zufrieden für den Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (6. September 2010)

Ähm, die meisten Leute hier im Forum sind ziemlich rechtschreibgeil, daran solltest du noch arbeiten, wenn du nicht als Dörter abgestempelt werden willst.
Und erfülle bitte unseren Wunsch nach einem eigenen Bild von deinem Bike, am besten Eines bei artgerechter Haltung, auch mit einer Handycam kann man gute Bilder machen. 
Ansonsten wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad!

@ den Rest: Echt schöne Räder, das Cube Elite HTC, find ich richtig gut, und ausnahmsweise gefällt mir sogar mal ein Univega.


----------



## l3u (7. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @l3u: könntest du ein bild von der anderen seite machen?
> 
> möchte gerne die sahneseite zu gesicht bekommen



Et voilà:





Die Kette habe ich noch um ein paar Glieder verlängert, weil der Käfig des Kettenspanners ja senkrecht nach unten bis 30° nach vorne stehen soll.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2010)

also alles ueber dem steuersatz finde ich ganz grausig... aber muss dir ja passen.

was optisch voll geil waere:
trickstuf excentriker + schwarze deore/xtr kurbel


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

danke, l3u!


sieht gar nich so übel aus 


jedoch muss ich nopain zustimmen: die teile im lenkerbereich sind nicht so schön anzusehen...


zur schwarzen kurbel würde ich auch raten 



@nopain: was ist denn ein "excentriker"? (oder meintest du einen exzenter?)

bitte hilf mir auf die sprünge


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (7. September 2010)

Trickstuff Exzentriker = Exzentertretlager zum Nachrüsten für HT2-Kurbeln


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

[THM]ThomasS;7537729 schrieb:
			
		

> Trickstuff Exzentriker = Exzentertretlager zum Nachrüsten für HT2-Kurbeln



Ach so!

Dankeschön


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> meins auch mal noch hier::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



astreines bike!

schöne farbkombination!


ob du damit auch mal tourst... naja ich weiß nicht...


wie "schwer" ist es noch mal?


----------



## l3u (7. September 2010)

Das Fahrrad ist jetzt erstmal die Basisversion, wenn ich das nächste Mal größere Mengen Geld übrig habe, kommt schonmal ein Exzenter-Tretlager her (oder ich laß mir von Tollwut Rohloff-Ausfallenden anschweißen ;-) Auch die schwarze (und dann natürlich auch leichtere) Kurbel steht auf der To-Do-Liste.

Was gefällt euch denn nicht an meinem Lenker und dem, was dran ist?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

l3u schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist jetzt erstmal die Basisversion, wenn ich das nächste Mal größere Mengen Geld übrig habe, kommt schonmal ein Exzenter-Tretlager her (oder ich laß mir von Tollwut Rohloff-Ausfallenden anschweißen ;-) Auch die schwarze (und dann natürlich auch leichtere) Kurbel steht auf der To-Do-Liste.
> _*Schön!*_
> 
> Was gefällt euch denn nicht an meinem Lenker und dem, was dran ist?!


Riser+Barends sieht nicht so gut aus


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (7. September 2010)

l3u schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist jetzt erstmal die Basisversion, wenn ich das nächste Mal größere Mengen Geld übrig habe, kommt schonmal ein Exzenter-Tretlager her (oder ich laß mir von Tollwut Rohloff-Ausfallenden anschweißen ;-) Auch die schwarze (und dann natürlich auch leichtere) Kurbel steht auf der To-Do-Liste.
> 
> Was gefällt euch denn nicht an meinem Lenker und dem, was dran ist?!



Um das Rad optisch etwas in Richtung sportlich/Race zu trimmen, wären die folgenden Schritte möglicherweise hilfreich

- Sattelstütze ohne Setback verwenden
- dafür den Vorbau 20 oder 30 mm länger
- Spacer raus & Gabelschaft kürzen (vorher aber testen, ab ist ab)
- Flatbar als Lenker
- Klickpedale
- 180er Scheibe vorn statt der 160er

ABER: lass dich hier nicht irre machen, das Rad sieht dann zwar wahrscheinlich etwas sportlicher aus und 3 Leute hier klatschen mal kurz Beifall (oder auch nicht), aber ob du dann darauf langfristig unterwegs genau so glücklich bist, ist eine ganz andere Frage!

Schwarze Kurbel und Entfall des Kettenspanner würde ich aber auch befürworten, wobei ich kein großer Freund des Trickstuff Exzentrikers bin, dann lieber gleich einen Rahmen mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden oder ein richtiges Exzentertretlager.

P.S.: Mein erstes Rad (Giant Terrago von 2001 mit nachträglicher Rohloff-Nabe mit langer Drehmomentstütze, Rock Shox Tora mit Stahlfeder & U-turn, Magura HS33, Federsattelstütze & natürlich ein Riser mit Barends) hatte ich auch fröhlich in dem besagten Thread für CC-Bikes gepostet und wurde huldvoll des Feldes verwiesen. 

P.P.S.: bin dafür, hier aus diesem Thread die ganzen reinrassigen Race-Bikes zu verbannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2010)

hihi,
jep, der rizer die hoernchen, die 50spacer... aber wie gesagt, es muss zu dir passen.

das mit dem andere ausfaller dranbraten wuerde ich net machen. da ist es glaub ich einfacher und billiger ein excentriker dran zu machen.

ist doch schoen mit den 2 threads, so bekommen die bikes die anerkennung die sie verdienen


----------



## l3u (8. September 2010)

[THM]ThomasS;7538666 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Mein erstes Rad (Giant Terrago von 2001 mit nachträglicher Rohloff-Nabe mit langer Drehmomentstütze, Rock Shox Tora mit Stahlfeder & U-turn, Magura HS33, Federsattelstütze & natürlich ein Riser mit Barends) hatte ich auch fröhlich in dem besagten Thread für CC-Bikes gepostet und wurde huldvoll des Feldes verwiesen.


Na zum Glück bin ich nicht der Einzige :-D

Wenns um vernünftige Bikes geht, bin ich Neuling, ich bin erst Anfang 2010 von meinem klapprigen Studentenfahrrad mit Torpedo 405(!)-Dreigang-Nabe auf mein Neues umgestiegen ;-)


----------



## mr.j0e (8. September 2010)

meins nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## Spitch (8. September 2010)

Will wieder auf CC umsteigen... daher ein neuer Hobel... Gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge (auch wenn das Budget dafür momentan nicht vorhanden ist  )











Ich hoffe die Pedalen kommen morgen an und dann kann es am Wochenende losgehen


----------



## Groudon (8. September 2010)

Auf lange Sicht wird ein leichterer LRS wunder wirken (aber ich fahren den Crossride auch schon knapp 2 Saison's).


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. September 2010)

der rahmen ist ja mal schön 


montier' auf jeden fall rahmenschützer (auf die stellen, an denen er von den zugaußenhüllen berührt wird) 

oder/und mach auf diese stellen solche gummischützer drauf, wie es sie z.b. von jagwire gibt.



mit der zeit würde ich dir auch vorschlagen, den LRS zu wechseln.

einfach, um gewicht zu sparen, was in diesem bereich äußerst sinnvoll ist 


dann irgendwann noch eine leichtere (schönere) kurbel, andere stütze,...


ich würde an deiner stelle auch andere reifen kaufen, weil du dort, wie ich finde für relativ wenig geld einiges an gewicht sparen kannst 



ein drahtloser tacho würde auch schön sein 



aber hast ein schickes rad!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2010)

die gummischützer über den hüllen reiben trotzdem am rahmen!
wenn dann noch dreck dazwischen ist ...


----------



## mike49 (8. September 2010)

Spitch schrieb:


> Will wieder auf CC umsteigen... daher ein neuer Hobel... Gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge (auch wenn das Budget dafür momentan nicht vorhanden ist  )


Heißer Tip, der auch das Budget nicht belastet:

Ändere erstmal diese omahafte Sitzposition, das ist ja furchtbar und hat auch nix mit CC zu tun :kotz: 
Gabelschaft kürzen (vorher die optimale Position ermitteln) und raus mit der Sattelstütze. Dann noch die viel zu lange Bremsleitung vorne kürzen und schon wird das Fahrrad recht ansehnlich ohne große Investitionen.

Ach ja, Schraubgriffe + Barends gehen mal gar nicht...


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. September 2010)

hier mal schauen ... "Scotchgard Lackschutzfolien von 3M schützen Ihr Auto zuverlässig vor  Lackbeschädigungen, z. B. durch Steinschläge, kleine Parkrempler,  Ladevorgänge, Schlüssel, Ringe oder Absätze."  http://www.trim-line.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitch (9. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! 
Den Lackschutz werde ich mir auf jedenfall noch organisieren. Dafür ist er einfach zu schön! 
Da ich leider noch nicht zum fahren gekommen bin, konnte ich noch keine  vernünfitge race Position finden  Schaft kürzen ist wäre natürliche  mal ne Option. Aber auch das werde ich dann mal nach dem ersten Ausritt  in Angriff nehmen. Für die Schraubgriffe kann ich nichts.... die waren  schon dran ^^

Werde dann bis zur nächsten Saison noch etwas am Gewicht tunen...


----------



## Spitch (9. September 2010)

Da ich das Kabelgedöns selber nicht gerade toll finde habe ich mich gerade mal mit drahtlosen Lösungen beschäftigt. Wie sieht es da mit Störungen aus? Sind die wirklich zu empfehlen?

Auch das Thema Reifen habe ich mir mal angeschaut. Mit der Kombination aus Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic wären schonmal locker 600g weniger drin!


----------



## #easy# (9. September 2010)

Hi,
das Giant sieht doch recht schick aus  Aber immer langsam angehen, dass mit der Gewichtsreduzierung  Reifen würde ich auch erst mal ändern. Wobei ich auch schon mal die Small Block gefahren bin und gut damit zurecht gekommen bin. Sind aber eben etwas schwerer  Die Kombi RoRo und NoNi habe ich auch für schlechtes Wetter und da machst du nix falsch. Mit 2,25er hättest Du noch ein wenig mehr Komfort als bei den 2.1er.
Tacho würde ich Dir dem Blackburn 6.0 oder Sigma empfehlen. Da kommt es drauf an was der Tacho so alles können soll?
easy


----------



## mr.j0e (9. September 2010)

Kommt auf die Anwendung und persönlich Vorlieben an, bei Reifen kann man wohl stundenlang ohne Ergebnis diskutieren, aber für CC wär wohl eher nur RaRa oder Kombination Rocket Ron (vorn) und RaRa sinnvoll wenn du Schwalbe haben willst.
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir hinten einen Conti RaceKing SS draufziehen wenn der SK runter ist oder mir den XKing dann mal genauer ansehen weil ich mit Contis einfach besser zurechtkomme.


----------



## Spitch (9. September 2010)

Also momentan habe ich ein Simga (mit Kabel) und das sollte es auch bleiben, da ich vor meiner Pause sehr damit zufrieden war. Großartig können muss es nichts. Halt die Standartfunktionen wie aktuelle Gesch., dursch. Gesch., Gesamt Km, Tour Km, Zeit etc. pp ... ich brauche keine TF oder Sonstiges...


----------



## #easy# (9. September 2010)

Ich denke mal das dann der BC 1609 STS reichen wird und das für ca. 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitch (9. September 2010)

Genau den hatte ich mir ausgesucht. ^^ Liegt aber bei rund 35â¬


----------



## Metrum (9. September 2010)

Ja, ich bin auch schon erschrocken als ich den Preis gelesen habe denn ich hatte Anfang des Jahres beim Dealer vor Ort noch über 40 gezahlt. Aber er arbeitet problemlos und ich kann ihn Dir auch empfehlen. Wollte eigentlich auch den Atom 6.0 aber den gabs damals nicht im Laden. Habe es aber nicht bereut. Kaufen!


----------



## Spitch (9. September 2010)

Habe ihn doch fÃ¼r run 20â¬ gefunden:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a18631/details.html

Allerdings fehlt hin und wieder das STS ....


----------



## Noise (9. September 2010)

Hier ganz Fertig aus einem etwas Besseren licht:...







bin jetzt bei 14,7kg,will es auf unter 13kg bringen...aber erstmal wieder etwas kohle sparen...


----------



## Bullet83 (9. September 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad!
> 
> Ich finde das reicht erstmal für den Anfang!xD



noch ein Trek - Sehr schöööön


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (9. September 2010)

Spitch schrieb:


> Habe ihn doch für run 20 gefunden:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a18631/details.html
> 
> Allerdings fehlt hin und wieder das STS ....



Ohne STS = mit Kabel

Dieser hier ist kabellos.


----------



## waldwild (9. September 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> meins nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt.



könnte ich mir gut mit einer weißen Federgabel vorstellen


----------



## mr.j0e (9. September 2010)

@waldwild: ursprünglich war auch eine weiße RST dran, die war aber Grütze. Dafür wird wohl eine weiße Sid rankommen sobald das Geld da ist ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2010)

waldwild schrieb:


> könnte ich mir gut mit einer weißen Federgabel vorstellen



Passend dazu müsste man die Sattelklemme öffnen und alles was dann lose ist entsorgen!!
 => Schwarze Stütze, weißer Sattel und KEINE Satteltasche!! 





*Und zu dem Trek:*

Seit wann zählen Bilder aus dem Katalog?? 
_"Daheim ham´ alle kleine Kinner Kligger"
_


----------



## mr.j0e (9. September 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Passend dazu müsste man die Sattelklemme öffnen und alles was dann lose ist entsorgen!!
> => Schwarze Stütze, weißer Sattel und KEINE Satteltasche!!



Alles schonmal überlegt und wird wahrscheinlich auch so nach und nach gemacht, wobei andere Sachen Priorität haben und als Student das Budget nicht allzu groß ist.
Allerdings will ich wenn ich ersetze auch in möglichst leichte Teile investieren die meistens leider nicht unbedingt günstig sind, klassischer Interessenkonflikt

ToDo Liste(nach Priorität):
-neuer Umwerfer (SLX)
-neue Gabel (Sid in weiß)
-neue Stütze (in schwarz und länger)
-Sattel hat noch Zeit, da ich mit dem verbauten ganz zufrieden bin

Satteltasche kommt bei den nächsten Fotos ab, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Alles schonmal überlegt und wird wahrscheinlich auch so nach und nach gemacht, wobei andere Sachen Priorität haben und als Student das Budget nicht allzu groß ist.
> Allerdings will ich wenn ich ersetze auch in möglichst leichte Teile investieren die meistens leider nicht unbedingt günstig sind, klassischer Interessenkonflikt
> 
> ToDo Liste(nach Priorität):
> ...



Ok, Welpenschutz!!


----------



## EvilEvo (10. September 2010)

@mr.j0e: Brauchst du einen TopSwing oder Downswing SLX? Hätte einen sehr gut erhaltenen noch über, wurde nur eine halbe Saison gefahren. Eine recht lange Sattelstütze von Ready (Cube, umgelabelte XLC) in 400x31,6mm.
Nur so als unverbindliches Angebot.


----------



## OWL-Rider (10. September 2010)

Spitch schrieb:


> Will wieder auf CC umsteigen... daher ein neuer Hobel... Gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge (auch wenn das Budget dafür momentan nicht vorhanden ist  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde mich evtl. auch mit den Schriftzügen auf den Reifen an denen der Felgen orientieren. Sieht harmonischer aus. 

... ach ja, der Beschlag vom Türgriff möchte auch mal wieder poliert werden!


----------



## Spitch (10. September 2010)

Die Logos stören mich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Wie meinst du das genau? Das  die Logos von den Reifen mit denen der Felgen übereinstimmen, oder das  quasi jeder 1/4 Umdrehung ein Logo kommt? 

Pedalen sind da, also kann es morgen auf die erste Einrollrunde gehen


----------



## OWL-Rider (10. September 2010)

Spitch schrieb:


> Die Logos stören mich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Wie meinst du das genau? Das die Logos von den Reifen mit denen der Felgen übereinstimmen, oder das quasi jeder 1/4 Umdrehung ein Logo kommt?


 
Das beide Schriftzüge mittig übereinander liegen. Letztendlich ist es ja
Geschmacksache. Ggf. vielleicht sogar gleich die Felgenaufkleber
entfernen.


----------



## _crone_ (10. September 2010)

Sodele, dann will ich euch mal mein Bike vorstellen...
Wurde vor 4 h in meinem Keller fertig gestellt 
Am Sonntag dann die erste Ausfahrt 

Zum Gewicht kann ich noch nix sagen, aber ich denke mal maximal 11kg... Ist auch mein erstes MTB, sonst bin ich eigentlich Rennrad Fahrer


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. September 2010)

is ja schon ganz ordentlich! 


die barends stören die optik des bikes ein wenig...


...ansonsten könntest du auch noch die reifenschriftzüge ausrichten (w.o.,: reifen-/felgenschriftzüge liegen mittig übereinander)


...gefällt


----------



## _crone_ (10. September 2010)

Joar, das mit den Schriftzügen hab ich dann auch gemerkt, aber da war ich vorhin zu faul, kommt aber noch 

Was stört dich denn an den Barends? Das sie keine Linie mit dem Oberrohr bilden?


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2010)

Mein Reaction wiegt laut Hängewaage noch krasse 11.3kg etwa... für die Nächste Saison soll es aber auf 10kg kommen... am LRS spar ich noch 0.5kg, aber wo bekomm ich die anderen 800gr her... -.- für geringes Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2010)

wow, das ist ja schwerbau!

mein reaction lag bei ca. 9,7kg.
irgendwas übermäßig teures war da aber nicht verbaut.


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2010)

naja... allein der Rahmen wiegt ja schon nicht wenig (1600-1700gr in 20" und Lackierung), die Hone ist nicht grade sehr leicht, der LRS (mavic crossride) hat 2000gr

Schaltung ist XT (SW+Umwerfer) und SLX (Trigger + Kassette), Bremse ne Marta, Cockpit Truvativ Style und Stütze eben thomson


----------



## kris. (10. September 2010)

_crone_ schrieb:


> Joar, das mit den Schriftzügen hab ich dann auch gemerkt, aber da war ich vorhin zu faul, kommt aber noch
> 
> Was stört dich denn an den Barends? Das sie keine Linie mit dem Oberrohr bilden?



mancher stört sich hier ganz allgemein an barends.
nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2010)

@ _crone_
ist doch für den anfang ganz ordentlich!
so ähnlich sah meins ja auch aus.

wäre der vorbau negativ montiert, hätte wahrscheinlich keiner was wegen den barends gesagt. 
aber das sind so sachen die müssen dem fahrer einfach passen.

fahre an meinem hardtail auch mit nem ordentlichen spacerturm durch die gegend.
toll aussehen tuts nicht, aber durch die starrgabel ist die front dermaßen tief, dass es einfach notwendig ist um damit auch mal nen 88km marathon (p-weg) zu fahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. September 2010)

_crone_ schrieb:


> Joar, das mit den Schriftzügen hab ich dann auch gemerkt, aber da war ich vorhin zu faul, kommt aber noch *Schön *
> 
> Was stört dich denn an den Barends? Das sie keine Linie mit dem Oberrohr bilden?*Ne, sollen sie auch nicht *



ne, ich finde, das bikes ohne barends einfach besser aussehen. das ist alles 

fahre selber welche... sieht man z.b. hier...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/711403

OK, zur zeit habe ich sie abgemacht... kommen vielleicht wieder mal drauf...





kris. schrieb:


> ...nur nicht verrückt machen lassen.



das sowieso nicht 



@Groudon: echt schön, mit der blauen gabel und blau-weißem rahmen  





k_star schrieb:


> ...aber das sind so sachen die müssen dem fahrer einfach passen.


genau!


----------



## _crone_ (10. September 2010)

Genau.. Ich werd demnächst mal alles austesten. Mal Vorbau positiv, mal negativ, mal mit Spacer, mal ohne Spacer.
Ich dachte mir nur, lieber erstmal paar Spacer, kürzen kann ich den Schaft ja immer noch, wenn ich die richtige Sitzposition gefunden hab 

Als ich jetzt das blaue Reaction gesehn hab und das Gewicht gelesen hab, wollt ichs mal wissen und hab meins direkt mal gewogen.

Ich steh bei 10,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (10. September 2010)

Ach, dann reih ich mich auch mal wieder ein bei den Reactions:
So wird´s zur Zeit gefahren, eine X.9 Kurbel habe ich mir jetzt aus dem Kopf geschlagen, das Ding ist schwerer als eine XT 3-Fach Kurbel und völlig überteuert. Werde wahrscheinlich den X.9 2-fach-Hebel holen und auf 2 KB umrüsten. Eigentlich möchte ich auch noch Avid Elixir CR Mag mit XX-Scheiben draufmachen, das wird mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich zu kostspielig.




Foto heute bei uns im Laden, hatte mal den LRS aus dem Fully drin, das Gold passt aber nicht wirklich.
Hier und da noch ein paar Titanschrauben, die ich heute montiert habe, konnten das Gewicht mittlerweile auf 9,65kg drücken, aber nur mit Furious Fred, nicht wie auf dem Bild


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2010)

_crone_ schrieb:


> Genau.. Ich werd demnächst mal alles austesten. Mal Vorbau positiv, mal negativ, mal mit Spacer, mal ohne Spacer.
> Ich dachte mir nur, lieber erstmal paar Spacer, kürzen kann ich den Schaft ja immer noch, wenn ich die richtige Sitzposition gefunden hab
> 
> Als ich jetzt das blaue Reaction gesehn hab und das Gewicht gelesen hab, wollt ichs mal wissen und hab meins direkt mal gewogen.
> ...


 
Das ist ja gut 1kg weniger. oO Wo stecken die denn bei mir? Die R7 wiegt ja auch nur um die 1.5kg... aber allein beim Rahmen können wohl 200gr stecken durch Lackierung<>Eloxierung und 18"<>20".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2010)

Die rote oder blau SID find ich, _natürlich passend zum Rest(!!)_, einfach top!!!

Ohne die Felgendecals würde das Reaction von EvilEvo _mMn_ noch besser aussehen!!

..vielleicht noch eine rot-schwarze Speedneedle!?


----------



## Nafets190 (10. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> astreines bike!
> 
> schöne farbkombination!
> 
> ...



danke ;-) 9,1


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das ist ja gut 1kg weniger. oO Wo stecken die denn bei mir? Die R7 wiegt ja auch nur um die 1.5kg... aber allein beim Rahmen können wohl 200gr stecken durch Lackierung<>Eloxierung und 18"<>20".



der rahmen wiegt in 18" 1597g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. September 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> danke ;-) 9,1



Bitte bitte 


Sag' Mal, was ist denn an dem Bike so schwer?

Der Rahmen nicht, der LRS auch nicht, Gabel nicht, Antrieb auch nicht wirklich...



Dein Bike gefällt, EvilEvo  

Ohne Reifenaufkleber wäre es sicher noch schöner/harmonischer


----------



## EvilEvo (11. September 2010)

Danke, danke, der LRS wird noch ein bisschen gefahren, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten, bleiben die Aufkleber drauf, zu Weihnachten gibt es einen dezenteren LRS, tut mir Leid, dass ich euch da auf die Folter spannen muss.
Ein Speedneedle kommt nicht in Frage, genauso wenig wie jeder andere Sattel, denn der Selle SLR passt einfach perfekt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Danke, danke, der LRS wird noch ein bisschen gefahren, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten, bleiben die Aufkleber drauf, zu Weihnachten gibt es einen dezenteren LRS, tut mir Leid, dass ich euch da auf die Folter spannen muss.
> Ein Speedneedle kommt nicht in Frage, genauso wenig wie jeder andere Sattel, denn der Selle SLR passt einfach perfekt.



..Und das ist natürlich vorrangig! 

Wie groß bist du denn und welche Rahmengröße hat dein Reaction, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß


----------



## EvilEvo (11. September 2010)

Ich bin 1,74m, Rahmenhöhe ist 18", hab aber recht lange Beine, deswegen auch die 410mm Sattelstütze.


----------



## Flabes (11. September 2010)

So, dann will ich es hier auch mal posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2010)

schön!


nur mMn sähe ein schwarzer sattel besser aus 


...ohne felgenaufkleber dann noch 'ne ecke schöner.


aber mach', was du für richtig hälst


----------



## JensXTR (11. September 2010)

da will euch mal Mein´s zeigen, hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## EvilEvo (11. September 2010)

Das Hot Chili find ich super, aber ne Magura-Gabel in grün metallic wär der Hammer!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Hot Chili find ich super, aber ne Magura-Gabel in grün metallic wär der Hammer!


dito 


wieviel wiegt's denn? weiste das zufällig?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich den X.9 2-fach-Hebel holen und auf 2 KB umrüsten.



frage: was hast du da für einen umwerfer dran? sollte es einer von sram sein, hab ich keine ahnung. aber wenn du an einem shimano umwerfer die anschläge verstellst, kannst du mit einem dreifach-schalthebel absolut problemlos zweifachschaltend fahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> frage: was hast du da für einen umwerfer dran? sollte es einer von sram sein, hab ich keine ahnung. aber wenn du an einem shimano umwerfer die anschläge verstellst, kannst du mit einem dreifach-schalthebel absolut problemlos zweifachschaltend fahren.


wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat er 'nen slx...


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat er 'nen slx...



leitblech sieht so aus...und schon hat er geld gespart.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> leitblech sieht so aus...und schon hat er geld gespart.


vielleicht will er ja X9, um gewicht zu sparen 

...ist aber doof, 2fach mit 3fach-schalthebel zu fahren... kannste dich schnell mal verschalten... da spreche ich aus erfahrung


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> vielleicht will er ja X9, um gewicht zu sparen
> 
> ...ist aber doof, 2fach mit 3fach-schalthebel zu fahren... kannste dich schnell mal verschalten... da spreche ich aus erfahrung



ich auch, ich hab aber die anschläge am umwerfer richtig eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ... kannste dich schnell mal verschalten... da spreche ich aus erfahrung



dann isses net richtig eingestellt... fahre auch 3 fach mit 2 blättern und kann mich net mal mutwillig verschalten ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> dann isses net richtig eingestellt... fahre auch 3 fach mit 2 blättern und kann mich net mal mutwillig verschalten ...


habe da nichts eingestellt o_0


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> habe da nichts eingestellt o_0



Mensch C.......,  
du nutzt am Shifter den ersten und zweiten Gang, blockierst den Dritten über die Anschläge, dann sollte es klappen. Zu weit hochschalten geht nimmer, weiter nach unten auch nicht...
So würde ich es machen!? 

Grüße M

( siehst du, da bin ich _mal wieder_ online und der letzte Beitrag stammt von wem?? - Genau,....!!    )


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. September 2010)

grüß dich M! 

ja, schon witzig 


das mit dem einstellen/blockieren ist seit 'ner gewissen zeit nicht mehr nötig, da ich gripshift mit 2fach-DA-werfer fahre...

...da wird der dritte gang quasi durch den umwerfer selbst blockiert...


----------



## JensXTR (12. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> dito
> 
> 
> wieviel wiegt's denn? weiste das zufällig?



fahrfertig wiegts 9,3kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. September 2010)

nicht schlecht!


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> nicht schlecht!
> 
> 
> ...für stahl + echte reifen...



stahl? das gelbe dem grünen steuersatz?
machst du dich absichtlich zum ei?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> stahl? das gelbe dem grünen steuersatz?
> machst du dich _absichtlich_ (siehe unten )zum ei?


ouh...

so schnell kann das passieren... kaum sehe ich den ck-steursatz (der ja auch aus alu ist >>>verbinde ck halt irgendwie mit stahl ), schon denke ich, alles ist aus stahl 


P.S.: bin noch eeetwas verschlafen.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. September 2010)

Ich klär mal auf: Ich hab einen XT Umwerfer FD-M 770, will eine 2 fach Kurbel und den X.9 2-fach Schalthebel dazu. Das ganze sollte eigentlich kommen, um Gewicht zu sparen, da die neue X.9 Kurbel aber 890g wiegt, ist das schlichtweg sinnlos, also werden Alternativen gesucht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> grüß dich M!
> 
> ja, schon witzig
> 
> ...



..oder so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ...da die neue X.9 Kurbel aber 890g wiegt...werden Alternativen gesucht.


xt/xtr-kurbel 2fach vielleicht...


----------



## Junior97 (12. September 2010)

Hi

ich möchte auch meine alten bikes posten!!! Aber wie geht das?


Junior97


----------



## assbad (12. September 2010)

Gestern zusammen gebaut


----------



## Flabes (12. September 2010)

Sieht ganz schick aus, was wiegt es denn?


----------



## EvilEvo (12. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> xt/xtr-kurbel 2fach vielleicht...



Soll ja noch bezahlbar bleiben^^, erstmal bleibt´s so, bis sich die Preise normalisiert haben, das wird jetzt ein wenig offtopic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assbad (12. September 2010)

Hatte leider noch keine waage zur hand


----------



## Bullet83 (12. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ne, ich finde, das bikes ohne barends einfach besser aussehen. das ist alles
> 
> fahre selber welche... sieht man z.b. hier...
> 
> ...




schön schön, nur wo hast du denn den sattel hängen man man man - wohl ein riese was?


----------



## Junior97 (12. September 2010)

Wie kan man Bilder einstellen???


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2010)

ins album hochladen, unterm bild auf bb code einblenden klicken und diesen dann hier rein kopieren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. September 2010)

Bullet83 schrieb:


> schön schön, nur wo hast du denn den sattel hängen man man man - wohl ein riese was?


Tja, der Sattel ist schon weit oben... geht aber auch nicht anders bei 1,95m Körpergröße und fast einem Meter Schrittlänge


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tja, der Sattel ist schon weit oben... geht aber auch nicht anders bei 1,95m Körpergröße und fast einem Meter Schrittlänge



Du solltest Model werden mit den Beinen


----------



## flm (13. September 2010)

assbad schrieb:


> Gestern zusammen gebaut


 
Mach mal Dein Bett...


----------



## kris. (13. September 2010)

immerhin ein staubsauger von vorwerk


----------



## Junior97 (13. September 2010)

Meine alten Bikes:











Von dem neuen kommen demnächst Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

das zweite will mir einfach nicht gefallen... sorry! 

aber hat ein paar gute teile...


dat erste. .. naja... muss hier wirklich nicht rein...


----------



## der_dino (13. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> das zweite will mir einfach nicht gefallen... sorry!
> 
> aber hat ein paar gute teile...



so? welche denn? den ständer? oder die universalpedale?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

der_dino schrieb:


> so? welche denn? den ständer? oder die universalpedale?


sicher 


'ne, meine die felgen...
...die gehen noch...
die reifen vielleicht auch...


----------



## maddda (13. September 2010)

Sorry aber das is nicht der Baumarktfahrrad-fred
Aber wie sind denn die Felgen an so ein rad gekomm????


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Aber wie sind denn die Felgen an so ein rad gekomm????


...frag' ich mich auch...

die judy ist ja auch nicht soo übel...


----------



## Junior97 (13. September 2010)

Ja ich fing an mir ein Race Bike aufzubauen das neue ist um einiges besser meiner meinung nach

Neues (aber noch nicht fertig):









Junior97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja ich fing an mir ein Race Bike aufzubauen
> Neues (aber noch nicht fertig):
> ...


dann wart halt kurz ab, bis es fertig ist


----------



## Junior97 (13. September 2010)

Erstes Foto:


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

ist das jetzt dein "racer"?


auf jeden fall schon viiiel besser, als die vorherigen 

wieso postest du die eigentlich???


----------



## volki3 (13. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wieso postest du die eigentlich???



Mer muß doch Zeigen was mer hat


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Mer muß doch Zeigen was mer hat


ach so... verstehe...


----------



## dreismann (13. September 2010)

Felgen und Reifen sind aber vom Baumarktracer


----------



## Junior97 (13. September 2010)

Naja Racer nit wirklich ich Fahr damit eher Mahrathon (40-60 km).
Ich finde es führ einen 13 Jährigen ok


----------



## volki3 (13. September 2010)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Naja Racer nit wirklich ich Fahr damit eher Mahrathon (40-60 km).
> Ich finde es führ einen 13 Jährigen ok




Hier, dir Gefällt es und du mußt damit fahren. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Hauptsache du hast Spaß damit 
Sei Froh das du es hier in diesem Fred gepostet hast, im anderen CC-Fred hätten die dich zerfleischt....


----------



## dreismann (13. September 2010)

13? Ich nehm alles zurück! Sorry

und volki3 hat recht;bleib lieber in diesen Fred.


----------



## Junior97 (13. September 2010)

Das rote Bike ist ein 24". Das hatte ich als ich neun Jahre alt war.
Den Baumarktrahmen hab ich vor 2Jahren bekommen. Dazu hab ich mir Felgen, Gabel,Bremsen etc. nach und nach besorgt.
Bei meinem aktuellen Bike hab ich die Teile von meinem Baumarktfahrrad genommen und alles an einem Merida-Rahmen geschraubt.

Der ist mit 13,8kg noch weit von wirklich gut entfernt, aber als 13jähriger bin ich schon froh, dass ich so ein Rad habe. Beim CTF komm ich damit hoffendlich gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (13. September 2010)

Find ich Klasse wie du das machst 
Merke du bist mit Leib und Seele dabei und das ist Super!!!
Fahr das Bike ersma eine Weile so wie es jetzt ist. Häng net dein ganzes Geld in das Bike.
So, zeig den anderen wo der Hammer Hängt 
Ride on!


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2010)

Ja, die ersten Bikes sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei gewesen, das Merida wird schon, vernÃ¼nftige Bremsen, vernÃ¼nftiger Rahmen. 
Wenn du alles selbst machst, lernst du das Schrauben richtig und vor allem weist du den Wert vom Material zu schÃ¤tzen. Ich hab auch nicht viel anders angefangen, mit 13 hatte ich auch nur ein 80â¬-Baumarktrad, zum GlÃ¼ck ging das schnell genug kaputt, um meine Eltern zu Ã¼berzeugen, was richtiges zu holen.
Irgendwann, wenn du ein bisschen Geld nebenbei verdienst, kannst du dich bzw. dein Bike ja noch steigern, findÂ´s so jedenfalls sinnvoller, als diese ganzen frÃ¼hpubertierenden Vollpfosten, die unbedingt "nen fettes DÃ¶rtbike" wollen, nur im am der Eisdiele Eindruck zu machen.
RIDE ON!
Edit: Ich bring mal ein kleines Update von mir, leichtere Schnellspanner, die leider noch nicht so perfekt sitzen, ich finde aber keine ordentlichen und ein standesgemÃ¤Ãer Aufkleber fÃ¼r die Eisdiele auf dem Oberrohr^^:


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ..._*find´s so jedenfalls sinnvoller*_, als diese ganzen frühpubertierenden Vollpfosten, die unbedingt "nen fettes Dörtbike" wollen, nur im am der Eisdiele Eindruck zu machen.
> RIDE ON!


me 2


----------



## ICON82 (13. September 2010)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das rote Bike ist ein 24". Das hatte ich als ich neun Jahre alt war.
> Den Baumarktrahmen hab ich vor 2Jahren bekommen. Dazu hab ich mir Felgen, Gabel,Bremsen etc. nach und nach besorgt.
> Bei meinem aktuellen Bike hab ich die Teile von meinem Baumarktfahrrad genommen und alles an einem Merida-Rahmen geschraubt.
> 
> Der ist mit 13,8kg noch weit von wirklich gut entfernt, aber als 13jähriger bin ich schon froh, dass ich so ein Rad habe. Beim CTF komm ich damit hoffendlich gut klar.





Fürn Anfang ist das doch ok und vor allem bei dem Alter. Man muss ja nicht immer das Teuerste haben.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> 13? Ich nehm alles zurück! Sorry
> 
> und volki3 hat recht;bleib lieber in diesen Fred.



ja wie kann mans denn noch offensichtlicher gestalten, als mit 'Junior97' und dem sattelstützenauszug?
logik is hier wohl nich so wirklich weit verbreitet, wa?


----------



## Jaypeare (13. September 2010)

Den Reaction GTC Rahmen find ich immer besser, je öfter ich ihn sehe. Tolles Bike. Fährt es so gut, wie es aussieht?

Schnellspanner-Tipp: USE Tula SpinStix. Wiegen 80 (Stahl) bzw. 55 Gramm (Ti). Das Paar, versteht sich. Ich hab die Stahlvariante und die klemmt wie Sau, ist zudem super einfach in der Handhabung. Die besten SSp die ich je hatte, stellen sogar die Hope in den Schatten.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. September 2010)

Das Cube fährt sich echt super, vor allem in technischen Downhills, sehr wendig, bergauf geht´s auch richtig gut, im schnellen Downhill wirds ein wenig schwierig und unruhig, ist halt ein Hardtail. Im Vergleich zu anderen Hardtails finde ich den Hinterbau aber auch sehr steif, viel Flex ist da nicht, auch wenn die Bikebravos andere Testergebnisse sugerieren, mir kommts recht hart vor. Von der Geometrie ist es wirklich sehr race-lastig, es fordert eigentlich ständig auf, schneller zu fahren.
Danke für den Tipp mit den Schnellspannern, die sehen echt gut aus, hoffe, die passen am Ausfallende vorbei, der Preis ist ja auch noch ok. Das Problem ist halt, dass das Ausfallende über der Achsaufnahme extrem breit wird, sodass man die meisten Schnellspannern nicht nach oben schließen kann.
Wenn dir der Rahmen jedes mal besser gefällt, soll ich noch 10 Bilder hochladen?^^


----------



## maddda (13. September 2010)

> es fordert eigentlich ständig auf, schneller zu fahren.



Vor allem mit den Reifen
Fahre die selber man gibt eig immer nur Stoff


----------



## Jaypeare (13. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit den Schnellspannern, die sehen echt gut aus, hoffe, die passen am Ausfallende vorbei, der Preis ist ja auch noch ok. Das Problem ist halt, dass das Ausfallende über der Achsaufnahme extrem breit wird, sodass man die meisten Schnellspannern nicht nach oben schließen kann.



Nach oben schließen ist aerodynamisch sowieso ungünstig .
Mess es aus. Bei meinen hat der Hebel ziemlich genau 11mm Abstand zur Achsaufnahme, ist 10mm breit und 56mm lang. Was man noch erwähnen sollte: Die Dinger werden nur durch Drehen geschlossen, der Hebel ist nicht klappbar und auch nicht separat positionierbar wie bei DT RWS. D.h. man muss den Spanner vor dem Festziehen korrekt ausrichten. Hat man schnell raus und geht problemlos, aber manche mögen das nicht.



EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Rahmen jedes mal besser gefällt, soll ich noch 10 Bilder hochladen?^^



Bitte nicht, ich hab schon mehr als genug Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. September 2010)

Hab mir das Ding schon auf der Internetseite angeschaut, finde die Technik echt gut, danke für die Maße, ich mess es mal aus.


----------



## kris. (14. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> und ein standesgemäßer Aufkleber für die Eisdiele auf dem Oberrohr


 
da fehlt aber noch deine handy-nummer für die mädels die spontan schwach werden


----------



## EvilEvo (14. September 2010)

Da hab ich voll coole Visitenkarten von VeloXtra, die steck ich denen dann zu^^.


----------



## InoX (14. September 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein frisches Bild von meinem Bike. Habs jetzt immerhin schon auf 10,52 kg abgespeckt. Als ich es gekauft habe lags noch 1kg darüber. 

Das Giant ist meins







Sry, dass es nicht die Sahneseite ist. Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind XTR Sw bzw XTR.


----------



## MS1980 (14. September 2010)

schönes Bike,aber ich würde ne andere Kurbel ranbauen,das silberne sieht dazu net gut aus. ne schwarze oder die FSA K-Force Light würde da richtig gut ranpassen ...
sonst echt richtig schick ...


----------



## kris. (14. September 2010)

wobei sich das silber in den shiftern wiederfindet...
die rote gabel gefällt mir gut, felgen ohne aufkleber würden noch etwas ruhe reinbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (14. September 2010)

Hier mal mein Rad:










Trek Fuel EX 8 von 2009 mit ein paar Änderungen.......


----------



## Bullet83 (15. September 2010)

yes very nice TREK das gefällt mir!!!


----------



## MS1980 (16. September 2010)

jap mir auch, dafür nen fetten ...


----------



## Nafets190 (16. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bitte bitte
> 
> 
> Sag' Mal, was ist denn an dem Bike so schwer?
> ...



sorry für die späte Antwort. HIER gibts ne Teileliste!

@EvilEvo: könntest du mir mitteilen, wo du den Aufkleber hast machen lassen? Suche schon länger einen Anbieter für sowas. Incl. Flagge, war bisher keiner in der Lage zu drucken!

gruß
stefan


----------



## EvilEvo (16. September 2010)

Ich hab das bei einem Unternehmen fÃ¼r Werbedrucke machen lassen, mein Vater kennt die gut, der Spass kostet 4,50â¬ inkl. entwerfen, kann das auch gerne in Auftrag geben, schreib mir eine PN, wenn du willst.


----------



## Nafets190 (16. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei einem Unternehmen fÃ¼r Werbedrucke machen lassen, mein Vater kennt die gut, der Spass kostet 4,50â¬ inkl. entwerfen, kann das auch gerne in Auftrag geben, schreib mir eine PN, wenn du willst.



hast gleich ne PN
Das Reaction gefÃ¤llt mir Ã¼brigens recht gut! Kam fÃ¼r mich auch in Frage, hab mir bei H&S dann doch den Elite-Rahmen fÃ¼r 499 geholt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> sorry für die späte Antwort. HIER gibts ne Teileliste!
> 
> gruß
> stefan


kein problem 


naja, der rahmen ist nicht besonders leicht (meiner ist 60g leichter), die P6 carbon mit 262g  (meine alu in 27,2 x 350 wiegt 2g weniger), reifen und kurbel sind auch nicht die leichtesten...


aber dafür isses 'nen sorglos-racebike 


so, wie meins


----------



## Nafets190 (16. September 2010)

Jou, die Syntace ist leider echt ein schwerer Brocken. In dem Maß gibt es allerdings auch nicht wirklich bezahlbare alternativen.
Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme haben z.b. noch viel potenzial. Bei der Kurbel bin ich sehr nach der Optik gegangen.
Die RaceKing sind einfach MEINE Reifen. Die besten die ich je gefahren bin (nur mit Milch).

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Jou, die Syntace ist leider echt ein schwerer Brocken. In dem Maß gibt es allerdings auch nicht wirklich bezahlbare alternativen.*Gibt es denn überhaupt eine Alternative*???
> Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme haben z.b. noch viel potenzial.*Naja, aber viel kannste da nicht rausholen... OK, 70g vielleicht... is aber auch wieder was *
> Bei der Kurbel bin ich sehr nach der Optik gegangen.*Optik+Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten *
> Die RaceKing sind einfach MEINE Reifen. Die besten die ich je gefahren bin (nur mit Milch).
> ...


Ich fahr' auch nur mit Milch. Deshalb ist mein 2,1er RaRa auch nicht am Hinterrad: beide waren/sind undicht 

Die Reifensache ist und bleibt eine Frage des Geschmacks/der Überzeugung/Er*fahr*ung/und und und...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2010)

jaja... das cube elite sattelstuetzen problem kenn ich auch 
allgemein kommt mir das cube sehr bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (17. September 2010)

Sattelstützte wäre doch von KCNC ne gute alternative. ~150g für 88  und die Sattelklemme gibts von FunWorks für 19 und 10g "schwer"
wenn das keine Alternativen sind.......

VG


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2010)

jaaa die kcnc hab ich au schon ueberlegt und kommt auch vllt... 
aaaaber die funworks. da dachte ich auch schon dran, mit bestellt und dann? ups eine 34,9er stuetze braucht eine 38er klemme... und die funworks gibt es nur bis 34,x  dOu!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ...ups eine 34,9er stuetze braucht eine 38er klemme... und die funworks gibt es nur bis 34,x  dOu!


so ein ähnliches problem habe ich mit meinem müsing auch...

... da brauch' ich allerdings 'ne 30,7er Klemme (Außendurchmesser Sitzrohr 30,2mm) für 'ne 27,2er Stütze...


----------



## hefra (18. September 2010)

So eine merkwürdige Klemme braucht mein Rotwild RR auch. Da ist jetzt Carbon dran, auf Mass gefertigt.


----------



## Kastel67 (18. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


>



Man(n) beachte das liebevolle Arrangement in naturbelassener Umgebung, die liebervolle Hervorhebung technischer Details, während einem die Kurbel schüchtern die Rücken zuwendet.  Zart ränkt sich am linken Bildrand die Christbaumbeleuchtung ins Bild um dem geneigten Betrachter an den Herbst zu erinnern der rüde an das Fenster klopft. Einzig das Fehlen der Sekunden im Zeitstempel mag das stimmige Bild etwas einzutrüben. Auf die nächste Ausbaustufe bin ich dann mal gespannt.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (18. September 2010)

Die Windcutter durch Hope Floating, die KMC X9SL Kette durch eine simple  HG 93 ersetzt und den Vorbau gedreht. Als nächstes sollte im Winter die  Speedneedle einen neuen Bezug bekommen.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2010)

Sehr sehr geilTop aufbau...


Hier mal mein selbstaufgebautes, selbstverständlich in artgerechter haltung:


----------



## Jaypeare (18. September 2010)

Warum nur muss der Urlaub immer so schnell vorbei sein, wo eine Arbeitswoche doch so lange dauert?







Dieser freundliche Herr wurde vom Händler und/oder Importeur seines Vertrauens auf schändlichste Weise im Stich gelassen, weshalb ich ihm materialmäßig unter die Arme griff. Mit leichten Umbauten, um die inkompatiblen Rahmen- und Fahrergrößen etwas anzugleichen. Das hielt ihn nicht davon ab, mich an jedem Berg stehen zu lassen. Mit meinem eigenen Bike. Frechheit. Was nur beweist: In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen - oder fährt mit knapp 2m auch auf einem 20" Rahmen ganz passabel.




Ganz ohne Bike, aber schöööön:


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2010)

@Kastel67: ist jetzt deutlich schöner! 

Die Hope-Scheiben sehen viel besser aus, als die Windcutter 


Sattel wird mit neuem Bezug in anderer Farbe sicher besser aussehen 


...die KMC-Kette hat mich jetzt nicht gestört... aber mit der XT-Kette sieht's harmonischer aus 



@Jaypeare: Schönes Fully!

Wieso sollte ein 2m-Mensch ein Problem mit 'nem 20" Rahmen haben?


 für deine Hilfsbereitschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (18. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Kastel67: ist jetzt deutlich schöner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn der Bezug nicht runtergeritten ist, sieht das in Gold echt ge** aus.
Die KMC Kette war einfach nur gruftig von der Performance.

Gruß k67


----------



## L+M (18. September 2010)

Bullet83 schrieb:


> yes very nice TREK das gefällt mir!!!





MS1980 schrieb:


> jap mir auch, dafür nen fetten ...



Danke, bin soweit auch zufrieden damit. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert bzw sind schon anders.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: Schönes Fully!
> Wieso sollte ein 2m-Mensch ein Problem mit 'nem 20" Rahmen haben?
> 
> für deine Hilfsbereitschaft!



Danke.
Sattelstützenauszug (400er Stütze am Anschlag) + Sattelüberhöhung waren schon grenzwertig, seine Sitzposition trotzdem nicht optimal. Zu klein und vor allem zu kurz halt. Ich bin 1,78 und sitze auf dem Teil perfekt. Mit 20cm mehr passt es dann nicht mehr ganz.

Ich war an seiner Situation nicht ganz unschuldig, schließlich habe ich ihm den Floh betreffend des etwas ausgefallenen Rahmens, der dann ewig nicht lieferbar war, ins Ohr (oder besser ins Auge) gesetzt. Außerdem kenn ich den Kerl seit über 10 Jahren. Ehrensache, dass ich dann aushelfe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke.
> Sattelstützenauszug (400er Stütze am Anschlag) + Sattelüberhöhung waren schon grenzwertig, seine Sitzposition trotzdem nicht optimal. Zu klein und vor allem zu kurz halt. Ich bin 1,78 und sitze auf dem Teil perfekt. Mit 20cm mehr passt es dann nicht mehr ganz.
> 
> Ich war an seiner Situation nicht ganz unschuldig, schließlich habe ich ihm den Floh betreffend des etwas ausgefallenen Rahmens, der dann ewig nicht lieferbar war, ins Ohr (oder besser ins Auge) gesetzt. Außerdem kenn ich den Kerl seit über 10 Jahren. Ehrensache, dass ich dann aushelfe.



Komisch...

Ich bin auch fast 2m groß. 

Fahre 'nen 52er Rahmen mit 350mm langer P6. Da ist sogar noch 2-3 Striche Luft, die Stütze weiter raus zu ziehen...


Aber wenn dir das ganze so passt, ist's ja klar, dass dein Freund nicht 100%ig mit zurecht kommt 





Kastel67 schrieb:


> Wenn der Bezug nicht runtergeritten ist, sieht das in Gold echt ge** aus.
> Die KMC Kette war einfach nur gruftig von der Performance.
> 
> Gruß k67



Sieht bestimmt besser aus, der Bezug, wenn er neu ist.

Welche Farbe wird's denn?


Schön leichte Sattel-/Stützen-Kombi 


Biste die KMC zufällig mit einer nicht "frischen" Kassette gefahren?

War nämlich bei mir so, dass ich mit der 2000km alten XT-Kassette Schaltprobleme mit der X9SL hatte...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. September 2010)

Nach 2 Wochen Rennradfahren auf Mallorca endlich wieder das eigene Rad und Hamburger Schmuddelwetter......





und jetzt ein tolles Derby!!


----------



## Flabes (19. September 2010)

Eines der schönsten Bikes, was ich hier je gesehen habe!

Hoffentlich bist Du nur keine Rothose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. September 2010)

Flabes schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten Bikes, was ich hier je gesehen habe!
> 
> Hoffentlich bist Du nur keine Rothose


Danke... aber ich muß Dich "leider" entäuschen!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2010)

bitte auch mal für nicht insider.

rothose?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bitte auch mal für nicht insider.
> 
> rothose?



In Hamburg werden die Spieler vom HSV "Rothosen" genannt


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2010)

ok, gar nicht so abwegig bei dem wohnort.


----------



## Metrum (19. September 2010)

Neue Kurbel, Sattel und Vorbau von 10° auf 0° geändert. Brauch noch Tipps zum Thema vernünftige V-Brake.


----------



## atx900 (19. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Brauch noch Tipps zum Thema vernünftige V-Brake.



Avid SD, Version je nach Geldbeutel ...


----------



## Junior97 (19. September 2010)

Seit gestern ist mein Merida fertig.
Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann, gab es schon eine Probefahrt.




Aktuell ist folgendes verbaut:




Als nächstes kommt ein X9 Schaltwerk mit X9 Triggern dran.


Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Junior97 (19. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Brauch noch Tipps zum Thema vernünftige V-Brake.


 
Mein Vater fährt Avid SD7 Felgenbremsen, Griffe mit XTR-Bremszügen.
Ist für Ihn ausreichend


----------



## Metrum (19. September 2010)

*Was heißt die reichen für ihn - Du Rotzer!* 

Und außerdem sind die bestimmt besser als Deine BB7. 
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp. Bei Avid gefallen mir halt nur die Hebel nicht, mit der Schraube da oben drauf. Oder man müsste dann halt andere Griff nehmen.


----------



## mike49 (19. September 2010)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


Allein bei den Laufrädern + Reifen sind 1,5 - 2kg an Gewichtsersparnis drin.

Wenn Du mit dem Rad wirklich 'nur' CC fährst würde ich Dir einen 1.500g LRS mit Foss-Schläuchen (dann kannst auch dieses Felgenband weglassen) und RaRa 2.1 o.ä. empfehlen.

Dann hast Du schon mal > 1.5kg weg und das an einer Stelle, wo man das auch wirklich spürt. Am besten dann gleich auch noch die Bremsscheiben mit austauschen gegen was leichteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (19. September 2010)

@ Metrum:

schönes Schwarzmatt  

Wie wärs mit den Maguras HS 11 oder 33? Oder sind die zu globig. Bremsleistungmässig wirst du aber nichts besseres bekommen. Aber ich weiss ja nicht welche kompromisse du eingehen willst.

Wobei ich auch zugeben muss das ich mit Tektro irgendwas V-Brakes meine erste Bike Saison hier in den schweizer Alpen und Emmental gefahren bin und die völlig ausreichen Leistung hatten (ausser ab 500hm + Trails)

Zum Merida von Junior97:

Keine Ahnung was die Basis war, aber der Rahmen kann auf jeden Fall noch mehr. Laufradsatz ist aber Crap. Sowas hatte ich auch am Anfang, ist zwar fahrbar aber wenn du da ein bisschen mehr gespart hättest wärst du wesentlich glücklicher. Reifen empfehle ich genrell Conti Raceking/Mountainking/ speedking

Dann auf jeden Fall kleiner Scheiben wofür 203mm? Du kannst mit dem Teil kaum so schnell fahren, dass die Bremsen wirklich stark belastet werden. Selbst 160mm reichen für 500hm Trails (ich habe auch eine Dart 3 als Gabel und das reicht für Eiger bike Marathon und co mit 160mm) 
Kannst ja 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten. Wobei ich mich frage, ob deine Gabel vorne überhaupt für mehr als 165mm freigegeben ist??

aber nicht überhasten, habe auch so begonnen Anno 2006 - schaust du hier:


----------



## mike49 (19. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel, Sattel und Vorbau von 10° auf 0° geändert. Brauch noch Tipps zum Thema vernünftige V-Brake.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/6/3/4/9/_/large/IMG_0405.JPG


Was ist das denn für ein seltsamer Aufbau?

- Vorbau hättest Du auch einen positiven nehmen und dafür den Gabelschaft kürzen können
- sehr seltsame Sattelstellung
- MK 2.4 auf dem Hardtail und das auch noch hinten? Wenn überhaupt, dann gehört der MK nach vorne und der SK nach hinten.

Und wenn das Rad wirklich so eingesetzt werden soll, wie Reifen + Lenker es andeuten, dann wäre eine Disk-Bremse IMHO deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Metrum (19. September 2010)

Gabelschaft habe ich noch nicht gekürzt weil der Rahmen wieder fliegt, ansonsten wären die Spacer schon weg. Sattel ist eigenartig? Ist in der Waage und ich sitze gut drauf, vielleicht liegts an der Perspektive oder dem Muster der Fugen im Hintergrund. Der MK ist hinte drauf, weil ich auf den neuen SK warte. Habe das Bild nur gemacht weil das Rad eben mal geputzt wurde. Eigentlich sah es ja so aus (Reifen):


----------



## EvilEvo (19. September 2010)

Die Sattelstellung am Ghost ist schon komisch, auf jeden Fall ist die Sattelstütze falschrum drin. Das mit den Reifen ist Geschmackssache. An sich gefällt mir das Rad richtig gut, sind halt noch Details zu verbessern.
Bremsen würde ich entweder eine 2008er XT V-Brake nehmen oder eine Avid SD-7.

Edit: Ich tipp zu langsam. Der Sattel ist ok, ein bisschen mehr Neigung nach vorne wäre zwar optisch schöner, aber es soll ja passen!


----------



## mike49 (19. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sattel ist eigenartig? Ist in der Waage und ich sitze gut drauf, vielleicht liegts an der Perspektive oder dem Muster der Fugen im Hintergrund.


Nicht der Sattel sondern die Sattelstellung.

Und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß eher die Fugen im Hintergrund waagrecht sind als dein Sattel


----------



## EvilEvo (19. September 2010)

Wenn du die Mauer genauer ansiehst, stellst du fest, dass die Fugen nicht überall geradlinig und auch nicht waagerecht sind.


----------



## mike49 (19. September 2010)

Egal, der Sattel steht nie im Leben waagrecht


----------



## Metrum (19. September 2010)

Die Fugen an der Wand sind sicherlich, bestenfalls, in waage - aber das Rad lehnt ja auch schräg dran und steht nicht gerade. Aber im Prinzip ist es mir egal, da gibts schlimmeres und wenn es Dir hilft - dann ist er eben nicht gerade. Jedenfalls kann ich so gut sitzen. 

P.S. Ist bei Dir heute scheißwetter oder Dein Bike kaputt?


----------



## mike49 (19. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Ist bei Dir heute scheißwetter oder Dein Bike kaputt?


Nö, wieso?

Im Ggs. zu dir hänge ich hier ja nicht den ganzen Tag rum (sondern bin schon meine 50km Runde gefahren) 

Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (19. September 2010)

Naja, dann bin ich heute schon mal mit 22km im Plus - im Vergleich zu Dir. Aber nun ist es gut, denn mit Comments ist sicherlich etwas anderes gemeint.


----------



## ICON82 (20. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, dann bin ich heute schon mal mit 22km im Plus - im Vergleich zu Dir. Aber nun ist es gut, denn mit Comments ist sicherlich etwas anderes gemeint.



Bei 72 km mit dem Sattel würde sich aber meine Freundin nicht mehr freuen. 

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht aber die Stellung normal aus.


----------



## elwoodblues23 (21. September 2010)

Ich möchte den Thread um meinen Fahrrad-Lebenslauf bereichern.
Angefangen hat es mit 4 und allem was die DDR-Fahrradindustrie hergab. Vom Blitz Kinderfahrrad über 26 Stahlungetüme mit 3-Gang-Schaltung, Analog Tacho und 60cm Hi-Riser (hieß damals noch Schwanenlenker) und vermutlich so um die 20-25kg Gesamtgewicht.
Mein erstes MTb gabs 1992, Taiwan noname Stahl mit 21-Gang 200GS Schaltung. Der Bastelvirus hatte mich auch damals schon gepackt, allerdings waren meinen Kenntnissen/Fähigkeiten/Werkzeugbeständen eher enge Grenzen gesetzt. Mit dem Moped/Autoführerschein erlahmte das Interesse an unmotorisierter Bewegung merklich. 2003 nach 5jähriger Abstinenz kehrte ich dann dank edler Spenden in Form von Rahmen und Gabel wieder zum Fahrradfahren zurück. Hier ein Bild meines geliebten Kästle in der letzten MTB Evolutionsstufe 2007:  





Irgendwann fing ich an, dieses Forum hier zu lesen und wollte unbedingt auch ein schönes Fahrrad haben. Viele Fehlkäufe (sackschwere Downhill-Doppelbrücken-Gabeln fürn CC-Rahmen und alte kaputte Formula Bremsen, zu kurz abgeschnittene Gebraucht-Federgabeln um nur die Spitze des Eisbergs zu nennen) säumten meinen Weg. Im August 2007 nahm dann mein erstes modernes Fahrrad langsam Gestalt an:





Dieses wurde dann Ende August/Anfang September 2007 fertig. Den Rahmen fand ich damals sehr schön, die Farbwahl war der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit geschuldet. 





Beschreibung: 	No Saint Angel in 20
			Manitou Skareb Elite 2005
Avid Juicy 7
			kpl. Deore XT
Mavic 317disc mit XT-Naben
Race Face Lenker/ Ritchey WCS Stütze und Vorbau
			Selle Italia SLR XP

Hab dann preiswert den No Saint Luzifer Rahmen gebraucht (nahezu ohne Gebrauchsspuren) gekauft und die Teile verpflanzt. Hatte daran aber nicht allzu lange Spaß, da bei einem Besuch meiner Mutter im Krankenhaus im September 2008 jemand anderes Gefallen an meinem Rad fand und es kurzerhand mitnahm.





Da die Saison sich ohnehin dem Ende zuneigte und mein Budget klein war, entsann ich mich des Angel Rahmens in der Rumpelkammer und einem Projekt namens Stadtrad:





Das Preisziel lag bei 700 was ich auch einhielt, war schnell für die Stadt, bin auch einmal damit im Grunewald unterwegs gewesen - ging auch - machte allerdings nicht im geringsten Spaß.

Über den Winter begann ich wieder von einem MTB zu träumen und beschloß im Früling, das Stadtrad wieder auseinander zu reißen um den Rahmen wieder seiner Bestimmung zuzuführen. Allerdings hatte ich mich an der Farbkombination mehr als satt gesehen und entschloß mich ihn weiß pulvern zu lassen. Ursprünglich sollte er auch eine weiße Magura Durin erhalten, da die Lieferung zu einem ausgesprochen günstigem Preis sich aber immer länger hinzog und sich schlußendlich als unmöglich erwies (inkl. der Rückerstattung des vorausgezahlten Kaufpreises von 400) mußte Ersatz her. Hier fiel die Wahl auf das 2009er Modell der R7 in der günstigen 100mm Super Absolute Ausführung in schwarz. (Hier war ebenso die sofortige Verfügbarkeit beim Bike Aldi ausschlaggebend.)





Beschreibung:
No Saint Angel 05 in signalweiß
Rahmen: No Saint Angel 05
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super 100mm Absolute
LRS: Dt Swiss 240s Naben auf DT Swiss XR 4.2d Felgen
Bremse: Hope Tech X2 183mm v/h
Antrieb: kpl. XT
Vorbau u. Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Race Face Deus XC Low Riser
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 

An dem Rahmen sind mir dann im Februar 2010 die horizontalen Hinterbaustreben gebrochen 



 



(muß ich erwähnen daß Radsport Bornmann wg. erfolgter Umlackierung (in einem zertifiziertem Betrieb inkl. Glasperl-Strahlen) von einer Schadensregulierung über Garantie absehen mußte?)
Seis drum

Also mal wieder Stadtrad, ich hatte ja noch den Kästle Rahmen
28 ging nicht, da der Rahmen keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme hat (und ich Adaptergefrickel nicht traue)





Eigentlich hatte ich mit einem Geländefahrrad für dieses Jahr auch schon abgeschlossen, hab mich dann aber nach einem unerwarteten Geldsegen kurzerhand doch noch entschlossen einen Hardtail-Rahmen zu kaufen, da absehbar ist, daß meine finanzielle Situation zu Beginn der nächsten Saison wohl auch eher angespannt sein wird und die vielen Teile vom Herumliegen ja auch nicht besser werden. 





Damit sind wir in der Gegenwart angekommen und übermorgen gehts übers WE nach Malle zum Fahrradfahren im Warmen.

Die Gabel wird wohl über den Winter auch noch weiß werden, die Aufkleber auf den Laufrädern sind ab und wenn die Racing Ralphs, respektive Marathon Supreme runtergefahren sind, werden diese wohl auch die letzten Schwalbe Reifen auf meinen Rädern gewesen sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

das aktuelle HT schaut echt gut aus  


echt 'ne starke entwicklung, die du in sachen bikes gemacht hast!



..._hättest_ du etwas gespart und _wärst_ nicht so leichtsinnig gewesen, das rad vor dem krankenhaus stehen zu lassen, wärste jetzt schon bei 'nem richtigen hammer-rad angekommen...


----------



## m4g1c (21. September 2010)

Hier mal mein selbst aufgebautes QLT Race


----------



## EvilEvo (21. September 2010)

@elwoodblues23: Die beiden Straßenaufbauten find ich richtig cool, die haben so eine persönliche Note und sehen einfach irgendwie super aus. Die anderen Aufbauten sind aber auch gut und schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (21. September 2010)

elwood was ist das für ein Kästle Rahmen? etwa ein mit Traction Schriftzug?


----------



## elwoodblues23 (22. September 2010)

danke für's Lob...
hab jetzt ja auch zum ersten Mal seit langem 2 Räder, heißt mein Geländerad muß man mir jetzt unterm Ar*** wegreißen...
@IceQ, den Kästle Rahmen hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen, müßte so 95-98 rum gebaut worden sein, Traction steht nirgendwo drauf, allerdings war am Oberrohr sicher mal 'n Schriftzug, der war aber schon ab, als ich's bekommen hab. Der Rahmen wiegt ziemlich genau 2kg in 20" und der Hinterbau ist noch ohne das leidige S-Bend. Finde leider keine guten Bilder zu Kästle Rahmen, nur'n paar verschwommene von nem gebrauchten Kästle Traction in Litauen, sieht aber auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr ähnlich aus...


----------



## nexx (23. September 2010)

Hier mal mein FSR XC Expert von 2009.

Änderungen seitdem ich das Bild gemacht hab (ich sollte echt mal neue machen...):

- Formula The One 2009 203/180
- Griffe Richey WCS
- Sattelstütze Thomson Elite
- Stützenklemme Hope in gold
- Lenker/Vorbau Syntace VRO
- Reifen Maxxis Advantage VR und Conti MK HR
- XT-Clickies

Sobald das nächste Gehalt aufm Konto gibts noch nen LRS, vermutlich Veltec. Hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch ne Kurbel (970er XTR oder RF DeusXC oder X.0 gold 2011). Nächstes Jahr dann ne vernünftige Gabel und Umrüstung auf 2011er X.0 Schaltzeug, auch gold. Danach ist erstmal gut


----------



## patgat84 (24. September 2010)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Bike


----------



## mr.j0e (24. September 2010)

Wenn die Gabeldecals noch Grün wären wär es perfekt^^
Wie bist du mit den Michelin-Reifen zufrieden?


----------



## patgat84 (24. September 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabeldecals noch Grün wären wär es perfekt^^
> Wie bist du mit den Michelin-Reifen zufrieden?



Ich bin beiden Reifen Zufrieden, beide rollen ruhig und wirken nicht schwammig.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. September 2010)

@EvilEvo

Das CUBE macht bestimmt Spaß! Sehr schönes Bike, vor allem gefällt der Rahmen.. 
Was sagt die Waage?
Ein paar schönere Bilder hätte es aber verdient...

@m4g1c

Gratuliere zum Selbstaufbau, scheinst ja mächtig stolz drauf zu sein 
Ich finde dein Cockpit macht von der Perspektive einen "Überladenen" Eindruck, was ist da alles drauf? Der Konische Spacer, will nicht so recht unterm Vorbau passen, eins von beiden austauschen.
Über die Kontur am Nobby kann man Streiten, schwarz wäre Optisch schöner... 
Aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache.....


----------



## 12die4 (25. September 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


>



Wow, also wenn die häßliche und farblich total unpassende XT Kurbel nicht wäre, würde ich sagen, schönstes Bike, was ich hier bisher gesehen habe!
Eine Noir Redwin würde farblich klasse passen.


----------



## Kastel67 (26. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wow, also wenn die häßliche und farblich total unpassende XT Kurbel nicht wäre, würde ich sagen, schönstes Bike, was ich hier bisher gesehen habe!
> Eine Noir Redwin würde farblich klasse passen.



Die Aussage beruhigt mich dann doch ungemein ... bin ich doch auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## EvilEvo (26. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wow, also wenn die häßliche und farblich total unpassende XT Kurbel nicht wäre, würde ich sagen, schönstes Bike, was ich hier bisher gesehen habe!
> Eine Noir Redwin würde farblich klasse passen.



Hast du das gleiche nicht schonmal geschrieben?
An das Rad kommt nix neues mehr, denn das Rad gibt´s nicht mehr, k.A. was Cube sich demnächst ausdenkt, hoffe nur, dass das bald passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Die Aussage beruhigt mich dann doch ungemein ... bin ich doch auf dem richtigen Weg.



Wieso? Willst Du Dir eine Redwin an Dein Rad schrauben?


----------



## Popeye34 (26. September 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal, konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht!
Ich hoffe das sind nicht zu viele


----------



## 12die4 (26. September 2010)

@EvilEvo: Wo sollte ich das schonmal geschrieben haben? Ich glaub das verwechselst du mit wem anderes. Inwiefern gibt es das Rad nicht mehr? Hast du es verkauft? Die XT ist ja fraglos ne gute Kurbel. Aber optisch sieht es an dem Bike einfach deplaziert aus.

@xzippo: Rundum schönes Bike. Ähnlich wie bei mir, passen die blauen Einsteller der Fox-Gabel aber nicht so ins Gesamtbild. Die könntest du eventuell noch umeloxieren lassen. Weiße Gabel an einem ansonsten schwarzen Rad muss man mögen, mein Fall ist es nicht unbedingt, aber am Stomp passt es schon eher als bspw an einem MaxAri, da hier wenigstens ein paar vereinzelte weiße Elemente am Rahmen sind.


----------



## Kastel67 (26. September 2010)

@xzippo: Endlich mal jemand der mit einer Kamera umgehen kann..


----------



## Nafets190 (26. September 2010)

Nettes Simplon! Fullys gefallen mir nicht oft . Gewicht?

stefan


----------



## Popeye34 (26. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> @xzippo: Endlich mal jemand der mit einer Kamera umgehen kann..


#

Danke für die Blumen, ich versuche es zumindest  



Nafets190 schrieb:


> Nettes Simplon! Fullys gefallen mir nicht oft . Gewicht?
> 
> stefan




Es beträgt 10,3


----------



## EvilEvo (26. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @EvilEvo: Wo sollte ich das schonmal geschrieben haben? Ich glaub das verwechselst du mit wem anderes. Inwiefern gibt es das Rad nicht mehr? Hast du es verkauft? Die XT ist ja fraglos ne gute Kurbel. Aber optisch sieht es an dem Bike einfach deplaziert aus.



Hab grad ein paar Seiten zurückgeblättert, stimmt, das war jemand anders, der´s genauso formuliert hatte, sorry .

Das Bike hat einen Rahmenbruch erlitten und voraussichtlich kriege ich im Austausch das 2011er Reaction GTC Team.
Ich find die XT auch super, an dem Rad gefällt sie mir aber auch nicht.
Am neuen Team ist sie ja in Schwarz, dann kommt evtl. ein 2-fach Umbau, da es ja hinten 10-fach ist.

Achso, @ xzippo: Ich würd da nix verändern, find das Rad gut wie es ist, bitte keine Experimente mit Eloxalteilen oder krassen Farben oder gar Weiß!
Das Rad sieht schön technisch aus und wirkt einfach stimmig.

Nur für´s nächste Detailfoto Kassette putzen^^.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2010)

einfach nur top, dein stomp, xzippo  


mit viel  aufgebaut


----------



## snapon (5. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil! Nur diese die Form der Spacer unterm Vorbau und der große Turm an sich gefallen mir nicht so. Sonst wärs absolut perfekt!


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2010)

nice


----------



## snapon (5. Oktober 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Nur diese die Form der Spacer unterm Vorbau und der große Turm an sich gefallen mir nicht so. Sonst wärs absolut perfekt!



geb ich dir 100%ig recht . sind mittlerweile gegen glatte getauscht und die sitzposition ohne die spacer ist für mich nicht machbar


----------



## SingleLight (5. Oktober 2010)

Vorbau wieder umdrehen


----------



## Myxin (5. Oktober 2010)

Wartet noch auf die erste Ausfahrt.... komme ja zu nix mehr


----------



## unocz (6. Oktober 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Wartet noch auf die erste Ausfahrt.... komme ja zu nix mehr



ein traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (6. Oktober 2010)

In 'ner Vitrine bräuchte es auf 'ne Ausfahrt nicht länger warten ;]


----------



## snapon (6. Oktober 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Wartet noch auf die erste Ausfahrt.... komme ja zu nix mehr




sagenhaft - traumhaft - göttlich . für mich die schönste rahmen/gabel/vorbau/lenker einheit die jemals gebaut wurde !!!!  einmalig schön


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, mir scheinen hier einige unter Geschmacksverirrung zu leiden.
Oldschool hin oder her. Schon das Kona oben von Snapon finde ich potthäßlich und düfte imo nur unter USA-Fans Freunde finden. Aber das Klein schießt mit den Farben ja wohl den Vogel ab. Mit sowas würde ich nicht mal geschenkt umher fahren.

Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, mir scheinen hier einige unter Geschmacksverirrung zu leiden.
> Oldschool hin oder her. Schon das Kona oben von Snapon finde ich potthäßlich und düfte imo nur unter USA-Fans Freunde finden. Aber das Klein schießt mit den Farben ja wohl den Vogel ab. Mit sowas würde ich nicht mal geschenkt umher fahren.
> 
> Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.



*Kulturbanause*.....


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

Damit kann ich leben. Häßlich bleibt häßlich. 

Ich fahr in 20 Jahren doch auch nicht mit einem Fiat Multipla herum, nur weil das Auto "Geschichte" geschrieben hat. ^^


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Damit kann ich leben. Häßlich bleibt häßlich.
> 
> Ich fahr in 20 Jahren doch auch nicht mit einem Fiat Multipla herum, nur weil das Auto "Geschichte" geschrieben hat. ^^



Du würdest dich aber bestimmt über einen top erhaltenen, unverbauten, in original Farbe lackierten Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari oder was auch immer freuen. Oder würdest Du das Ding nicht annehmen??? 
Du bringst den Oldtimer wahrscheinlich erst mal zum Lacker und lässt ihn Mattschwarz lackieren....ist ja schließlich IN


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2010)

Würde da nicht "Klein" draufstehen, wäre es in der Tat ziemlich häßlich...


----------



## PST (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Klein ist doch der absolute Traum.
Der Lack ist einfach der Wahnsinn. 

@12die4: Du musst dir mal eins in Natura ansehen,
dann springt der Funke schon rüber. 

Ach ja, Kona ist natürlich auch immer toll.
@snapon: Sind das nicht die Syntace Spacer, die fahr ich
auch und find die ziemlich cool von der Optik.

LG,
PST


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Multipla hat auch keine Geschichte geschrieben, jedenfalls keine positive.
Der ist einfach nur hässlich.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Oktober 2010)

Google mal Fiat Multipla und überleg, ob du das nicht zurücknehmen möchtest, das Auto hat sehrwohl Geschichte geschrieben, war nur wahrscheinlich vor deiner Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du würdest dich aber bestimmt über einen top erhaltenen, unverbauten, in original Farbe lackierten Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari oder was auch immer freuen. Oder würdest Du das Ding nicht annehmen???
> Du bringst den Oldtimer wahrscheinlich erst mal zum Lacker und lässt ihn Mattschwarz lackieren....ist ja schließlich IN



Nein, sowas würde ich mit Kusshand annehmen. Hast du einen solchen Klassiker denn für mich? 

Porsche, Ferrari und Co sind aber auch nicht häßlich. Von daher ist der Vergleich sehr müßig.


----------



## Steps85 (6. Oktober 2010)

Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters!
Und ich glaube die Mehrheit liebt Klein


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> war nur wahrscheinlich vor deiner Zeit.


 
Aber nur wenn der Haufen schon ein Oldtimer ist.

Und was war daran so toll? 3 Sitze vorne hatte schon der VW Bus T1. Der sah aber deutlich schöner aus. 
Der Spiegel (also die Zeitschrift, falls Dir das was sagt) hat den Multipla ebenfalls zu einem der 10 hässlichsten Autos aller Zeiten gewählt, und ich meine mich zu erinnern das er bei der Auto-Motor-und-Sport Leserwahl sogar den Titel als hässlichstes Auto "gewonnen" hat.
In Deutschland wird er seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr verkauft, warum bloß?!?

Das die Kiste im MOMA steht ist wohl eher der Kultur-Resistenz der US-Amerikaner geschuldet.

Ach, nochwas: Wenn Du den Fiat *600* Multipla meinst (sowas muss man dann aber auch in die Tastatur hacken), der hatte was; war aber mit Sicherheit nicht das im vorgegangenen Beitrag gemeinte Fahrzeug.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## items (6. Oktober 2010)

Servus Kollegen,
ich bräuchte mal einen Rat von den Tourenspezialisten:
Leider wurden mir die Räder geklaut (siehe Sig) und es muß was neues her. Da die Versicherung jetzt gezahlt hat und da ich mit Simplon sehr zufrieden bin, kommen zur Zeit zwei in Frage:

1. Das Simplon Gravity
2. Das Simplon Dilly

Die Größe wäre bei 55 Dilly und 56 beim Gravity und jetzt kommen die Fragen:
1. Kann man sich an die Farbe "Copper" beim Dilly gewöhnen?
2. Kann man die Räder als Tourer für ältere Herren aufbauen (1,87cm groß, 78kg naggisch)? Das Gravity hat folgende Daten: Oberrohr 615, Steuerrohr 145, Steuerrohrwinkel 70, Sitzrohr 560, Sitzrohrwinkel 73
Dilly: Oberrohr 630, Steuerrohr 150, Steuerrohrwinkel 70, Sitzrohr 560, Sitzrohrwinkel 73,5

Nachdenklich machen mich beim Dilly (neben der Farbe und schwarz will ich nicht) die große Oberrohrlänge, aber dafür hats nen steileren Sitzwinkel. Und beim Gravity, dass es mir eher als Racebike bekannt ist und der Preis deutlich höher, aber trotz Carbon kaum Gewicht gespart wird. Außerdem hat das Dilly den "moderneren" Rahmen, d.h innenverlegte Züge, gepresste Innenlager und sehr schnuckelige Detaillösungen, d.h. ich hätte einfach ein aktuelleres Modell. Das würde wiederum fürs Dilly sprechen. Ne Nummer kleiner hätte das Dilly übrigens ein Oberrohr von 605, aber das Sattelrohr wäre nur bei 50 und das ist bei nem dünnen Lulatsch immer doof, weil ich dann aussehe als wäre ich auf dem Rad meines kleinen Bruders unterwegs und die Sitzahaltung ist mir auch eher zu kompakt.

Aufbau wäre folgender:
3 Spacer, Hi Rize Lenker und gerade Syntace Sattelstütze. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber beim Nicolai hats mich nicht gestört, d.h ich bin da nicht soooo kleinlich.

Any ideas oder neue Gesichtspunkte, die ich nicht bedacht habe?

Grüße u. besten Dank
items


----------



## IceQ- (6. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du sie irgendwo eventuell antesten? Empfehle ich ja.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Ach, nochwas: Wenn Du den Fiat *600* Multipla meinst (sowas muss man dann aber auch in die Tastatur hacken), der hatte was; war aber mit Sicherheit nicht das im vorgegangenen Beitrag gemeinte Fahrzeug.
> 
> Soviel dazu.



Schön, dass du Google doch noch bemüht hast, nachdem du dich ausgelassen hast .
Dann hast du ja sicher auch gelesen, dass der originale Fiat Multipla (für dich 600 Multipla) in Italien einen ähnlich hohen Einfluss auf die Wirtschaft hatte, wie in der BRD der VW T1.

Um mal zu den Bikes zurückzukommen:
Ich finde das Kona sowie das Klein echt tolle Räder sehr individuell und liebevoll aufgebaut. 
Einzig beim Kona Spacer weg und dafür Vorbau positiv, verändert die Geo nicht und sieht besser aus.


----------



## items (6. Oktober 2010)

> Kannst du sie irgendwo eventuell antesten? Empfehle ich ja.


Nee. Leider nicht. Hat keiner in meiner Größe da. Die Händler scheinen für den Laden immer eher mittlere Größen zu besorgen. Vor allem bei Simplon.


----------



## Groudon (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja... das ist ja auch iwo klar, oder? Gibt ja nur wenige, die einen S oder einen XL Rahmen brauchen. 

Grundsätzlich würde ich lieber zum Gravity greifen... ist leichter. ^^

Ich bin 1.86m und habe eine 89er Schrittlänge bei 77kg naggisch. Und ich fahre einen Rahmen mit 49er Sitzrohr - ich würde schon eher das 50er Gravity nehmen! Das dürfte dir locker reichen.  Zwar brauchst du eine 400er Sattelstütze, aber ich finde sowas sieht besser aus, als ein XXL Rahmen mit rel. kurzer Stütze!

Nimm lieber den Rahmen mit ner Sitzrohrlänge von 49-51cm. Das passt am besten wie ich finde.


----------



## Bullet83 (6. Oktober 2010)

items schrieb:


> Servus Kollegen,
> ich bräuchte mal einen Rat von den Tourenspezialisten:
> Leider wurden mir die Räder geklaut (siehe Sig) und es muß was neues her. Da die Versicherung jetzt gezahlt hat und da ich mit Simplon sehr zufrieden bin, kommen zur Zeit zwei in Frage:
> 
> ...



*Rein Optisch betrachtet würde ich das Gravity (Weiß/Carbon) nehmen, aber Entscheidung fällt auch net leicht sehen beide geil aus...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elwoodblues23 (7. Oktober 2010)

@ items: Ich find das Dilly in Copper gut, ist mal was anderes als schwarz/weißer Einheitsbrei (den ich ja auch fahre) und der Rahmen sieht doch auch gut aus. Ne 55/56er Rahmenhöhe ist natürlich auch 'ne Hausnummer, wie lang ist denn Deine Schrittlänge? Bzw. 630er Oberrohrlänge ist auch ziemlich lang, ich bin auch 1,87, hab jetzt 'nen 19" Rahmen, der mir im Gelände sehr gut gefällt, für's schnelle geradeaus fahren wären 20" sinnvoller, denn @groudon: durch das weite Herausziehen der Sattelstütze gerätst Du mit dem Arsch automatisch (gerade Stütze hin oder her) auch immer weiter nach hinten (ergo weniger Druck auf die Pedale), bzw. ziehst den Schwerpunkt des Fahrrad/Reitergespanns nach oben (Nachteil sollte selbsterklärend sein).


----------



## items (7. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
Danke erst nochmal für die Beiträge und die Hilfe. Ich tendiere, wie gesagt, eher zu großen Rahmen, aber vielleicht sollte ich es einfach mal mit nem kleineren (53/L) statt XL probieren. 1,87 bin ich nämlich auch (Schrittlänge 90), aber die Händler und meine Freundin raten mir immer zu den größeren und meinen auf den Kleinen siehts, wie schon erwähnt, immer etwas unverhältnissmässig aus, wenn ein langes, dünnes Elend draufsitzt. Ich habe jetzt aber noch nen Händler gefunden, der ein 53er Mythos hat von diesem Jahr und das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen. Vielleicht hauts ja hin. Ansonsten tendiere ich eher zum Gravity, allein schon wegen der Oberrohrlänge von 630. Da müsste ich ja sonst nen 75er Vorbau verbasteln, damit das passt und die Räder sehen auch insgesamt etwas eigenartig aus, finde ich. Durch das lange Oberrohr irgendwie gestreckt. Mir gefällt da die klassische Geometrie irgendwie besser und auf jeden Fall muss ein zweiter Flaschenhalter passen mit einer Literflasche. Sonst hätte ich auch ein 101 von Liteville in Betracht gezogen, aber da steht der Liefertermin ja noch gänzlich in den Sternen, wie ich hörte. Mit 1,87 allerdings ein 19er? Das finde ich heftig klein. Bestimmt wendig im Gelände, aber für Langstrecken? Ich würde auch sagen, wenigstens ein 20er. Und mit sehr lang ausgezogenen Sattelstützen habe ichs auch nicht so und find das eher sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Ich werd mal berichten, wenn ich auf dem Mysthos gesessen habe und wünsche auf jeden Fall einen schönen Tag

Gruß
items


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

elwoodblues23 schrieb:
			
		

> @groudon: durch das weite Herausziehen der Sattelstütze gerätst Du mit dem Arsch automatisch (gerade Stütze hin oder her) auch immer weiter nach hinten (ergo weniger Druck auf die Pedale), bzw. ziehst den Schwerpunkt des Fahrrad/Reitergespanns nach oben (Nachteil sollte selbsterklärend sein).


 
Wenn man einen XL-Rahmen hat ist ja das Sitzrohr einfach nur länger.  Die kettenstrebenlänge bleibt doch die selbe und auch der Sitzrohrwinkel, weshalb man am Ende genausoweit hinten sitzt wie mit einer Rahmennummer kleiner und längerer Stütze

Das ist ein 20"-Cube-Reaction mit 49er Sitzrohr und 608er Oberrohr.


----------



## ginkgo (7. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt möchte ich euch mal meins zeigen!

Leider nur mitm Handy gemacht...






Bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik offen!

Es kommt demnächst noch ein weißer Flaschenhalter ran und die Gelben Ventilkappen werden getauscht oder weiße gemacht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich schlage für den Anfang ein besseres Foto vor (siehe z.b. Groudon), auf dem man mehr vom Bike erkennen kann. Zur Not die passende App runterladen


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2010)

Bilder von der Antriebsseite sind auch immer nett, wenn Du ein neues machen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (9. Oktober 2010)

Das Cube ist bestimmt noch von Adelberg dreckig. Es ist aber ein echt schönes Bike geworden, die R7 passt perfekt.


----------



## Groudon (9. Oktober 2010)

ne ^^ das war von der Tour vorgestern  beim ABM hatte ich nach der Feldabfahrt am Ende bei den Kleingärten nen Platten am HR... und ich lag SO GUT -.-


----------



## items (10. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
so. Hab am Freitag mal auf dem 53er Simplon gesessen und mich wohl gefühlt. Aber was meint denn ihr? Ich find ja es sieht schon etwas winzig aus, oder?

Grüße u. Danke
items


----------



## Groudon (10. Oktober 2010)

was ist daran winzig xD Bikes sehen nunmal so aus, wenn man drauf sitzt und größer wie 1.75m ist  Das ist schon in ordnung so.


----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Du sitzt dort ja - so wie ich das erkenne - auf einem Zion. Dies ist, von der Geometrie her, etwas 'gemütlicher' konzipiert. Beim Gravity macht dein Oberkörper nochmal einen Satz nach unten, da das Steuerrohr einiges kürzer ausfällt.
Im Grunde genommen kannst du beim Gravity bei der Auswahl der Rahmengröße nicht viel falsch machen. Die Geometrieunterschiede zwischen zwei Größen sind durch kluges Wechseln des Vorbaus (Winkel, Länge) und/oder der Anzahl/Höhe der Spacer quasi nahezu marginalisiert. Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlänge unterscheiden sich schließlich lediglich um jeweils 10mm. Interessant ist ggf. der Radstand, welcher sich ebenso um 1cm ändert.
Hier solltest du dich wirklich eher von deinen Vorlieben leiten lassen. Eher schön kompakt mit ausgeprägtem Handling (wenden auf der Stelle) oder mehr was für den Geradeauslauf.


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2010)

Passt...
Fahre selber bie 185 nen 50er Posion rahmen


----------



## items (11. Oktober 2010)

Servus nochmal,
das war kein Zion, sondern ein Mythos. Beim Gravity wären das Oberrohr 615 statt 605 und das Steuerrohr gleich lang bei 145. Das Sitzrohr hätte eben 56 statt 53 und der Sitzwinkel wär ein bissl anders, aber nur 0,5° Unterschied. Von daher müsste das eigentlich auch gut klappen mit dem 56er Gravity. Wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich so, dass  die Vorliebe entscheidet, d.h. wendig 53er und Langstrecke bzw. Geradeauslauf das 56er. Der Preis wär allerdings auch ein Argument, weil das Mythos ein Auslaufmodell ist, NP war 2800 und 10-15% würden vermutlich runtergehen. Beim Gravity in 56 könnt man vermutlich auch handeln, aber bedingt durch den Rahmen aus Carbon und dann noch ein aktuelles Modell, wär das ca. 1000 teurer. Ist ja auch nicht grad ein Pappenstiel.

Wenns ein 56er wäre, hätt ichs am Freitag sofort gekauft. Ist zusammen mit dem Mavic SLR wirklich ein bildschönes Radl gewesen und fahren tuts auch recht ordentlich . Wirklich schade, dass die das aus dem Programm genommen haben.

Viele Grüße u. besten Dank nochmal für den Input
items


----------



## fuzzball (11. Oktober 2010)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich euch mal meins zeigen!
> 
> Leider nur mitm Handy gemacht...
> 
> ...



nicht in den dunklen Wald zum fotografieren stellen, dann klappts auch mit dem Handy vernünftige Bilder zu machen


----------



## Thomas800 (12. Oktober 2010)

mit neuer Kurbel und Felgen


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Felgenaufkleber ******* - aber das Rad sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas800 (12. Oktober 2010)

mhh... die Felgenaufkleber stören mich nicht wirklich


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Oktober 2010)

An dem Bike sieht der LRS top aus, wie er ist, das ganze Bike finde ich super, vor allem die Kurbel ist echt schön, klasse Teil!
Gewicht? (ich schätz mal 9,8-10,2)


----------



## Thomas800 (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke, Gewicht ist genau bei 10,3


----------



## Thomas0072 (12. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier mal extra für Dich:


Ich weiß, der Beitrag ist schon asbach uralt.
Aber wo hast Du diese Laufräder her? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach ein paar vernünftigen 29'' LR auch auf diese gestoßen, aber sind irgendwie recht rar.
Erfahrungen damit?
Alternativen?

Achja, als Grundlage muss ein 2010er stumpjumper s-works herhalten.
Grüße


----------



## Groudon (12. Oktober 2010)

Das sind aber 26er Laufräder...


----------



## Thomas0072 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß, gibt es aber auch in 29''


----------



## Centi (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein neues Baby!


----------



## enweh (12. Oktober 2010)

Sehenswert. Würde aber eine Sattelstütze ohne Setback/Versatz montieren.


----------



## Thomas800 (12. Oktober 2010)

der Mavic ist ein 2011 Modell......bestellt bei Bikediscount.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (12. Oktober 2010)

@enweh: Warum? Nur aus optischen Gründen? Denn das wichtigste ist doch wohl mit Abstand, dass die Geometrie für ihn passt. Da kann 20mm Setback sehr wichtig für's Fahrgefühl sein.

@Thomas800: Verstehe nicht, warum du Performance Line RoRos fährst. Für mich kämen nur die Evos in Frage. Find die Zusammenstellung sonst auch hübsch. Allerdings fallen mir diese drangeschweißten Stabi-Bleche am Rahmen nicht.

@Thomas0072: Die Laufräder sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schon beim Kauf am Rad gewesen sein. Cube hat einige Modelle mit den EA90XC ausgerüstet. Und das Cube bei manchen Dingen eine Extrawurst brät, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Die Ready Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenkerhörnchen sind Cube-only. Ebenso die RoRos mit den Farbapplikationen oder die schwarzen XT-Kurbeln an manchen Rädern. Könnte daher auch sein, dass Cube hierzulande die Easton als einziger vertreibt und sie im Einzelhandel daher so gut wie gar nicht zu haben sind (aber das ist nur eine Vermutung).


----------



## Northern lite (12. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr auch die RoRo s Performance. Wiegen 442g und 453g (OK hab sicher auch Glück gehabt)

Ichs ehe persönlich auch keinen Grund weshalb ich dann das doppelte für die Evos bezahlen soll


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt über den Winter auch die Performance Line an meinem Reaction, verschleißen einfach geringer und sind vom Fahrverhalten eigentlich identisch, als Winterreifen also richtig geeignet, da braucht man nicht mehr investieren.
Der Easton EA90 ist definitiv nicht serienmäßig im Reaction GTC, der wurde nachgerüstet, probier´s mal über Google Shopping, aber günstig wird der nicht sein.


----------



## deathmetal (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß, der Beitrag ist schon asbach uralt.
Aber wo hast Du diese Laufräder her? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach ein paar vernünftigen 29'' LR auch auf diese gestoßen, aber sind irgendwie recht rar.
Erfahrungen damit?
Alternativen?

Achja, als Grundlage muss ein 2010er stumpjumper s-works herhalten.
Grüße
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Also den hab ich halt von meinem Händler, wo der die her hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Aber ich hab das Modell noch nicht auf der Homepage oder sonst bei nem Händler gefunden. 
Wo hast du den gefunden??

Ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Fährt sich super und ist auch sehr unempfindlich wie ich finde (Also schon mal nen heftigeren Schlag vom Untergrund bekommen aber kein Problem damit). 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## enweh (12. Oktober 2010)

@12die4: Weniger aus optischen Gründen, sondern vielmehr in technischer Hinsicht.
Wie ich es auf dem Bild erkennen kann, erfolgt die Klemmung im hinteren Bereich der Sattelstreben. Bei einer Stütze ohne Versatz würde die Montage weiter mittig am Gestell erfolgen, was idR eher dem empfohlenen Klemmbereich entspricht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2010)

Bisher hat mir der Zoulou-Rahmen nicht wirklich gefallen, gerade wegen der merkwürdig, teils glob wirkend, angebrachten Gussets,..aber das Zoulou oben finde ich in dem Aufbau echt scharf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (12. Oktober 2010)

@EvilEvo: Kann schon sein, aber es gibt sehr wohl Cubes die mit diesem LRS vom Band rollen: http://www.bikesnboards.de/img/cube-elite-hpc-r1-carbon-team-line-b.jpg

@enweh: Also ich finde nicht, dass man gut erkennen kann, ob der Sattel weit vorn oder hinten geklemmt ist, weil da die Tasche im Weg ist...


----------



## Cranck (12. Oktober 2010)

Respekt an den Zolou-Aufbau... Alles harmoniert & Topteile 
Wie alt ist eigentlich der Sattel?


----------



## Thomas800 (12. Oktober 2010)

der Sattel ?? ...ist fast 7 Jahre alt


----------



## Cranck (12. Oktober 2010)

wenn du das sattelgestell mit elsterglanz polierst fällt es gar nicht mehr auf!


----------



## DeathProof (12. Oktober 2010)

Das kann er aber nur machen wenn er noch ne Flasche zu liegen hat, am Besten noch mit EVP Preis ;-).


----------



## Thomas0072 (13. Oktober 2010)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der Beitrag ist schon asbach uralt.
> Aber wo hast Du diese Laufräder her? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach ein paar vernünftigen 29'' LR auch auf diese gestoßen, aber sind irgendwie recht rar.
> Erfahrungen damit?
> Alternativen?
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Also gut zu hören dass es ein empfehlenswerter LRS ist.
Was sagt die (gefühlte) Steifigkeit, insbesondere bei dem doch relativ niedrigen Gewicht?


----------



## ginkgo (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann meins nochmal, jetzt mit Licht und Flaschenhalter:







In dem Zustand müsste das Rad so ungefähr 11,5kg wiegen.

Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge willkommen!


----------



## deathmetal (13. Oktober 2010)

Thomas0072 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Also gut zu hören dass es ein empfehlenswerter LRS ist.
> Was sagt die (gefühlte) Steifigkeit, insbesondere bei dem doch relativ niedrigen Gewicht?



Also ich kann da nichts Schlechtes sagen. Fühlt sich sehr steif an. Egal ob beim harten Antritt oder im steinigen Geläuf, fühlt sich gut an. 
Fühle keinen Unterschied zu meinem All Mountain LRS, der um Längen mehr wiegt.


----------



## 12die4 (13. Oktober 2010)

@Thomas0072: Also bevor ich mir einen hochpreisigen System-LRS kaufen würde, würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal mit Light-Wolf hier im Forum Kontakt aufnehmen. Der kann dir sicher auch einen feinen LRS empfehlen und ggf einen guten Kurs bieten. In 95% der Fälle kriegt er es leichter und steifer hin.

@ginkgo: Komische Einstellung. Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen eigentlich viel zu groß für dich ist? So tief wie der Sattel ist, kann das eigentlich nicht mehr mit kurzen Beinen erklärt werden. Und dann auch noch positiver Vorbau und Spacer drunter.
So sitze ja wie auf einem Chopper drauf. Mit sportlichem Fahren hat das natürlich nix mehr zu tun.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Kabelsalat am Lenker bereinigen. Fast alle Leitungen könnten kürzer, wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Thomas0072 (14. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Thomas0072: Also bevor ich mir einen hochpreisigen System-LRS kaufen würde, würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal mit Light-Wolf hier im Forum Kontakt aufnehmen. Der kann dir sicher auch einen feinen LRS empfehlen und ggf einen guten Kurs bieten. In 95% der Fälle kriegt er es leichter und steifer hin.
> 
> @ginkgo: Komische Einstellung. Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen eigentlich viel zu groß für dich ist? So tief wie der Sattel ist, kann das eigentlich nicht mehr mit kurzen Beinen erklärt werden. Und dann auch noch positiver Vorbau und Spacer drunter.
> So sitze ja wie auf einem Chopper drauf. Mit sportlichem Fahren hat das natürlich nix mehr zu tun.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Kabelsalat am Lenker bereinigen. Fast alle Leitungen könnten kürzer, wie ich das sehe.



Danke für den Hinweis. Kann Light-Wolf nur leider nicht finden. Denn mir schwebt halt was relativ leichtes (1500 bis 1700g), dennoch steifes und gleichzeitig schickes vor. Soll also keine 36 Speichen haben
Achja, mein Gewicht liegt bei 78kg ohne Rucksag oder dergleichen.
Und da boten die EA90 sich irgendwie an.
Und solchen Superleichtlaudfrädern mit 1300g würde ich im Gelände irgendwie nicht trauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (14. Oktober 2010)

Thomas0072 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Kann Light-Wolf nur leider nicht finden.



http://light-wolf.de/


----------



## Thomas0072 (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke schön


----------



## 12die4 (14. Oktober 2010)

Genau den mein ich. Hier im Forum heißt sein Username glaube ich etwas anders. Aber ist eh besser, wenn du über die Website mit ihm Kontakt aufnimmst.

Die System-LRS sind wirklich nix besonderes. Egal ob AMC MTB 26 Tubeless Satz, Mavic Crossmaxx SLR oder eben so ein Easton EA90 XC. Es geht eigentlich immer leichter und steifer. 36 Speichen sind nur notwendig, wenn der Fahrer schwer ist. Das ist bei dir nicht der Fall. Also reichen 32 auch locker. Wenn du natürlich nur nach Optik kaufen willst, kann ich bedingt verstehen, dass es dich mehr zu System-LRS zieht. Sowas exotisches wie z.B. die Crank Brothers Kobalt Speichen kann dir Felix nicht anbieten. Dafür hast du aber andere Freiheitsgrade, weil du Felgen-, Speichen- und Nabenfarbe frei wählen kannst. Bei den Fertigsätzen gibt es normalerweise keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Der Crossmaxx ist z.B. immer mit roter Nabe ausgestattet und die Felgen sind schwarz/silbern. Diese Farbkombi sieht imo an so gut wie keinem Rad wirklich toll aus.
1500g sind überhaupt kein Problem. Da du hier im CC & Touren Forum bist, gehst du höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht in die ganz heftigen Trails oder fährst Drops und Jumps. Daher ist dein Anforderungsprofil ähnlich wie meins (auch vom Gewicht). Mir hatte Felix einen Satz empfohlen mit Acros A-Hub.74 (alternativ 54er), Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und NoTubes ZTR Alpine Felgen. Gesamtgewicht unter 1400g, sehr steif (empfiehlt er afaik sogar für AM-Fahrer) und hervorragende Aufbauqualität.


----------



## ginkgo (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja, der Rahmen ist noch zu groß.
Ich wachse allerdings auch noch, bin gerade erst 14 geworden...

Die Züge würde alle ein 180° drehen des Lenkers gerade so zulassen, wenn ich einen 110mm Vorbau hätte und nicht nur 90mm.
Ich finde das passt so.

Mehr Kommentare?


----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du eben erst 14 geworden bist dann bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg und kannst hier noch viel von den "Großen" und "Alten" lernen, auch wenn nicht immer alle nett sind! Viel Spaß hier und mit dem Bike!


----------



## SingleLight (14. Oktober 2010)

Oft lernt man oder sieht man auch viel Blödsinn von den Alten


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Oktober 2010)

Aus einer Trainingsrunde wird manchmal schon eine Tour.









Stefan


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Oktober 2010)

Richtig schickes Bike, ich hätte aber bedenken einen Schnellspanner als Sattelklemme zu benutzen..


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Oktober 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Richtig schickes Bike, ich hätte aber bedenken einen Schnellspanner als Sattelklemme zu benutzen..



Verstehe ich nicht. Klar, gewichtsmäßig würde auch eine dickere Carbonfaser mit TI Schraube passen. Sitzhöhe wird eh nicht verstellt.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Procraft-Klemme ist auch gut.  Aus Aluminium und mit 10gr und 17â¬ mMn besser wie ne 5-7gr MCFK-Klemme fÃ¼r 50â¬.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir mal einen Rahmen kaputt gemacht und arbeite seit dem nur mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Paste... wahrscheinlich bin ich auch nur zu vorsichtig.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## H.R. (14. Oktober 2010)

hier die Ausbaustufe 2009.......





2010 sind Nobby´s mit weißen Streifen drauf und mal wieder Bar Ends.
Ich weiß immer noch nicht genau ob ich lieber mit oder ohne fahre......

Sorry habe doch ein Foto vom aktuellen Stand.... guckst Du hier


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)

****UPDATE****
Easton EA90 OS Zero 0 Grad , Truvativ stylo worldcup flat bar, esi racers edge griffe


----------



## enweh (15. Oktober 2010)

Was wiegt dein Easton EA90 OS Zero 0 Grad bei wieviel mm?

Aus optischen Gesichtspunkten: Die Sattelklemme ggf. in passendem Rot oder Weiß, Kabelage geht noch minimal kürzer ..und was sind das für Lenkerstopfen? ;]


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)

140gr bei 110mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enweh (15. Oktober 2010)

Ah danke. Wahrhaft kein Leichtgewicht. Aber bestätigt mich darin, kein Montagsmodell erwischt zu haben.


----------



## Slow (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Mit folgendem Bild verabschiede ich mich aus dem Cross-Country-Sektor.

Mir bringt es nichts, wenn meine Mitfahrkumpels nicht mehr mithalten können, wenn ich mit meinem Nox unterwechs bin. Von daher Sattel ich auf eine gemütliche Eierschaukel um. Okay, als Marathon-Bike könnte es noch durchgehen, aber da ich Tourer bin, ist es halt ein Tourenbike. ;-)

Meinungen sind trotzdem noch gerne gelesen.






Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Oktober 2010)

Was für eine Augenweide!
Definitiv noch marathontauglich und mal verdammt schön, das Gewicht ist sicher auch nicht zu verachten oder?


----------



## Groudon (16. Oktober 2010)

Der Gusset zw. Oberrohr und Sitzrohr ist sehr cool.  Mal was anderes.

Mich stört nur das lange Steuerrohr und die silberne Gabelkrone (naja... Manitou eben xD).

Aber geiles Bike!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Was für eine Augenweide!
> Definitiv noch marathontauglich und mal verdammt schön, das Gewicht ist sicher auch nicht zu verachten oder?



Hast Du Deinen neuen Rahmen schon bekommen?


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja hab ich, ist aber noch nicht verbaut, steht auf´m Schrank.


----------



## bene94 (16. Oktober 2010)

UNGLAUBLICH GUTES BMC!!!!

Die Sattelklemme finde ich aber etwas gross.


----------



## 12die4 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hübscher Rahmen. Elegant, edel, schick.
Die Manitou Gabel gefällt mir dazu nicht, die wirkt mit der silbernen Krone immer etwas billig.

Wofür ist denn bei dem Rahmen dieses Rahmenteil, das zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe zu verlaufen scheint (also am Sattelrohr genau gegenüber vom Dämpfer)?


----------



## MS1980 (16. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hübscher Rahmen. Elegant, edel, schick.
> Die Manitou Gabel gefällt mir dazu nicht, die wirkt mit der silbernen Krone immer etwas billig.
> 
> Wofür ist denn bei dem Rahmen dieses Rahmenteil, das zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe zu verlaufen scheint (also am Sattelrohr genau gegenüber vom Dämpfer)?


 
das Teil dient wohl zur verstärkung des hinterbau's würde ich sagen,sonst machs kein sinn ...
sonst nen schönes Teil ...außer die silberne Gabel,die blendet ganz schön ...


----------



## Northern lite (16. Oktober 2010)

BMC-Design-Element ohne wirklichen Nutzen. Dient lediglich zur Markenwiedererkennung. Gibt es bei einigen BMC-Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2010)

irgendwas wirds wohl schon bringen, denn welcher hersteller macht sein bike absichtlich schwerer?


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

@MS1980: Wenn das Teil sowohl an Sitzstrebe als auch Kettenstrebe verbunden wäre, würde nach meinem Verständnis die Federung blockiert sein. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch eine falsche Vorstellung von der Rahmenkinematik.
Die Dämpferwippe dreht sich beim Federn ja nach oben hin ein. Dadurch würde der Abstand des Sitzstrebenendes zum Tretlager größer und die mysteriöse Querstrebe würde diese Bewegung eben verhindern?!


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, dient der Verstärkung, siehe z. B. auch Giant Trance...


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2010)

zur verstärkung des Hinterbau's wie gesagt,siehe hier.
Die federung funktioniert weiterhin ...

*Advanced *
*Pivot System APS*
Die bewährte Hinterbaukinematik mit der 
legendären Raderhebungskurve und dem in sich geschlossenen, sehr steifen
hinteren Rahmendreieck wurde auch dieses Jahr weiter optimiert und 
kompromisslos auf Leistung und Vortrieb getrimmt.


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Aha! Das erklärt natürlich alles. Ich war von einem Gelenkpunkt über dem Tretlager ausgegangen, aber die haben es mit einer doppelt gelenkig gelagerten Brücke realisiert.
Nicht die leichteste Konstruktion, denke ich, aber funktioniert so natürlich wieder. 

Danke für's Foto!


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Aha! Das erklärt natürlich alles. Ich war von einem Gelenkpunkt über dem Tretlager ausgegangen, aber die haben es mit einer doppelt gelenkig gelagerten Brücke realisiert.
> Nicht die leichteste Konstruktion, denke ich, aber funktioniert so natürlich wieder.
> 
> Danke für's Foto!


 

kein thema,deswegen is man ja hier ...
das bike an sich is ja kein leichtbau-Teil sondern für den Abfahrts-Spass gemacht und da is es egal ...
für Leichtbau gibts dieses Spassgerät:
http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bikes/2011/mountainbike/model/fourstroke/fs01/standard.html


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das hat laut Website aber auch APS.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2010)

ja,das system ist das gleiche,allerdings ist der Rahmen aus carbon,was die sache für Leichtbau intressant macht ...
die Optik finde ich persönlich auch klasse,allerdings is der Preis auch zum ...


----------



## Slow (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute!

Vielen vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare!
Die Frage zu den zusätzlichen Streben wurde ja schon beantwortet.

Zur Gabelkrone, da muss ich mich outen: Es ist definitiv nicht jedermanns Sache bzw. sogar den wenigsten gefällt es, aber ich bin einer der wenigen, die total auf das Kronendesign stehen. ;-)
Hier bei dem BMC passt es auch sehr gut, finde ich, da vorne der Rahmen dunkelgrau ist. 




EvilEvo schrieb:


> das Gewicht ist sicher auch nicht zu verachten oder?



Also das Gewicht sollte bei 10,78kg mit den 2,25" Reifen liegen.
Ich denk das ist für den Rahmen bzw. einem 120mm Fully schon okay.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (18. Oktober 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare!
> Die Frage zu den zusätzlichen Streben wurde ja schon beantwortet.
> ...


 
das Bike wiegt so echt nur 10,7 kg? hast das schon an der waage gehabt,oder eher geschätzt? meins mit 120mm wiegt jetz noch 10,8kg.
hast ne teile Liste mit gewichtsangaben? wäre klasse.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2010)

ich finde das bmc auch sehr schick. und das obwohl ich die hardtailrahmen gar net ab kann


----------



## Slow (18. Oktober 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich finde das bmc auch sehr schick.



Vielen Dank. 

an MS1980: habs gerade mal mit abzüglich mir auf der Personenwaage gehabt, es hat mir mein Gewicht bestätigt.
Die 10,78 stammen aus ner Teileliste, da ich nur eine analoge Küchenwaage habe, habe ich oft recht großzügige Werte angesetzt. 
Dabei musst du bedenken, es müssten 10,78kg sein, aufgerundet eher auf 10,8 und nicht abgerundet auf 10.7kg. Und ob ich auf 20g genau alles habe, weiß ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal, da es mehr ein allround-spaßbike ist.

Dann musst du bedenken, dass ich schon viele leichte Parts habe, bis auf den Rahmen ist nichts schwer. ;-)
Marta mit 160/140er Ashima Scheibe, Aerozine FX12-X Kurbel (Gewicht, wie XTR), 1500g Laufradsatz und mit die leichteste 120mm Gabel.

Eine Teileliste habe ich in meinem Fotoalbum unter das Bild gesetzt, allerdings ohne Gewichtsangaben, da ich, wie gesagt, leider keine genaue Digitalwaage habe.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2010)

@slow

Kannst du schon irgendwas zur Gabel sagen? - Habe sie für kleines Geld schon länger im Auge und wollte sie evtl. in mein LV zimmern!

Gruß


----------



## Slow (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, bin gerade eine Runde gefahren und muss sagen, dass sich das BMC absolut top fährt. So, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Schluck alles bergrunter und fährt sich bergauf aber fast so geil, wie mein ehemaliges Hardtail.

Zur Gabel selbst kann ich nur sagen, dass sie unterm Strich absolut zufriedenstellend ist, aber ich schreibe dir dazu mal ne PM. ;-)
Habe zwar keine Langzeiterfahrung, aber von der ersten Ausfahrt kann ich berichten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

So, auch hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem Grünen:


(Bevor die Diskussion losgeht: Strebenschutz ohne Aufdruck ist bestellt, und der 1cm Spacer auf dem Vorbau ersetzt den 2cm-Spacer darunter, Schaft wird entsprechend kürzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hm, sieht finde ich langweilig aus. Absichtlich auf Oldschool gemacht?
Sieht das nur so aus, oder hat das Rad vorn wirklich kleinere Scheiben als hinten? Die vordere ist jedenfalls echt süß.


----------



## Gorth (18. Oktober 2010)

Ganz schönes Understatement, so ein kleines Bild von einem so coolen Rad zu machen. 



Hier mal mein Neuzugang. Steuersatz und Sattel getauscht, Flaschenhalter und Pedale ran, sonst Serie.


----------



## memphis35 (18. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So, auch hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem Grünen:
> 
> 
> (Bevor die Diskussion losgeht: Strebenschutz ohne Aufdruck ist bestellt, und der 1cm Spacer auf dem Vorbau ersetzt den 2cm-Spacer darunter, Schaft wird entsprechend kürzer)



Ich sag mal " englisch racinggreen " extrem geil 

Mfg  35


----------



## unocz (18. Oktober 2010)

geiles trek!


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2010)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal " englisch racinggreen " extrem geil
> 
> Mfg  35



british...und englisch schon garnich. allenfalls english. so viel englisch muss sein.


----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2010)

@Gorth: Augenweide. Die XT Kurbel passt hier sogar einigermaßen. Schade ist nur, dass der Vorbau irgendwie einen anderen Weisston hat, oder täuscht das? Den Spacerturm überm Vorbau würde ich auch noch weg machen.


----------



## enweh (18. Oktober 2010)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Würde gar einen Vorbau montieren, welcher in der Farbgebung mit der Sattelstütze harmoniert. Also durchaus schwarz mit einigen Farbapplikationen. Ferner sind die Flaschenhalter gut oldschool und Schalt-/Bremszug kann noch etwas kürzer.


----------



## Gorth (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Kommentare!

Der Weißton des Vorbaus past zum Rahmen. Liegt vermutlich an der Aufnahme. Insgesamt bin ich überrascht, wie gut die ganzen Farben miteinander passen. Da hat sich Trek echt was bei gedacht - oder einfach nur Glück gehabt dass sie die Fox 2009 nicht in nem Cremeweiß bekommen haben 

Über einen schwarzen Vorbau habe ich schon nachgedacht. Habe einen Syntace F139 hier, allerdings 25,4 Klemmung sowie einen schwarzen Bontrager für den 31.8er Lenker (derzeit am Rennrad dran). Dumm ist nur dass der Lenker diese weißen Applikationen in der Mitte hat. Das sieht mit nem schwarzen Vorbau nicht so doll aus.
Aber man kann ja hin und her montieren und Fotos machen 

Spacerturm bleibt noch ne Weile. Rad ist erst 100km alt und die endgültige Sitzposition muss noch gefunden werden.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Oktober 2010)

@Gorth

echt schickes Teil.... ich finde, der weisse Vorbau passt perfekt und würde nur die Flaschenhalter austauschen und evtl. die Reifen ordentlich ausrichten  
Viel Spass damit


----------



## Gorth (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke,

Flaschenhalter sind so ne Sache: was leichtes, schönes und gleichzeitig haltbares zu finden ist schwierig. (wer zitiert hier immer den Keith Bontrager? light, strong, cheap, choose two)

Tune kannste bei mir vergessen. Wenn ich an der Flasche rumdrehen muss um sie aus dem Flaschenhalter zu fummeln, krieg ich zuviel. Einmal gehabt, danke.

Tacx hält bei mir max 4 Wochen, bzw bis ich die erste Tragepassage habe. Jedesmal den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr mit dem Ellbogen aus dem Rahmendreieck gehebelt.  Drei Stück hab ich "verbraucht" bis ich es eingesehen habe.

Und King Cage - bei aller Liebe zu Trek - wäre Perlen vor die Säue werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Oktober 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Flaschenhalter sind so ne Sache: was leichtes, schönes und gleichzeitig haltbares zu finden ist schwierig. (wer zitiert hier immer den Keith Bontrager? light, strong, cheap, choose two)
> 
> ...


 

na dann hol dir die bontrager flaschenhalter


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Tacx hält bei mir max 4 Wochen, bzw bis ich die erste Tragepassage habe. Jedesmal den Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr mit dem Ellbogen aus dem Rahmendreieck gehebelt.  Drei Stück hab ich "verbraucht" bis ich es eingesehen habe.



Das deckt sich mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Dingern. Eigentlich ein sehr guter, funktioneller FlaHa, aber die Plastikaufnahme für die Schrauben hält nix aus.

Bin recht zufrieden mit den  Procraft Pro. Gut, extrem leicht sind sie nicht (gibts aber auch aus Carbon), dafür funktionieren sie zuverlässig und sind robust.


----------



## linnemer (19. Oktober 2010)

das Trek find ich richtig gut und auch der weiße Vorbau passt weil die Farbe sich auch an Sattel und Gabel wiederfindet


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> na dann hol dir die bontrager flaschenhalter



Genau! Würde auch die Bontis nehmen. Die sind super. Und wo sollten die besser passen als an einem Trek?
Die Flasche sitzt wirklich bombenfest, geht aber gut raus, wenn sie gebraucht wird. Und sie geht leichter rein als beim King.
Leichter als Bontrager geht, was Besseres habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Tunes Wasserträger fand ich auch schlecht.


----------



## waldwild (21. Oktober 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

spiele mit dem Gedanken einer schwarzen Kurbel - Deore würde mir gefallen - ja nein ?


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2010)

Wäre von der Xt aber nen Rückschritt...Truvativ Noir gibbet jetzt Preiswert


----------



## 12die4 (21. Oktober 2010)

Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das denn? Sieht irgendwie winzig aus (die Proportionen Kurbel).

Deore würde ich nicht nehmen. Das wäre wirklich ein riesen Rückschritt. Die XT ist gut, passt farblich zwar nicht sonderlich gut dran, aber ein Hingucker wird das Rad eh nicht mehr. Ist nunmal eher eine graue Maus.


----------



## Northern lite (21. Oktober 2010)

Shimano Hone.

Die ist absolut Top und wiegt auch nur knapp 20g mehr als die XT


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Oktober 2010)

Aerozine FX?
Oder mal bei ibäh nach einer gut erhaltenen RF Deus suchen Gibts oft günstig, ist leicht und hübsch, nervt aber leider bei der Montage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde bei dem Bike UNBEDINGT ne Deore Kurbel verbauen. 

Habe nämlich noch eine rumliegen! Kaufen!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum soll überhaupt die Kurbel getauscht werden?


----------



## waldwild (21. Oktober 2010)

Leute danke erstmal für die Tipps an Kurbeln.

@12die ist ein 17'' (42cm) glaub durch die Michelins kommts so "geschrumpft" rüber.

Tja warum soll die Kurbel getauscht werden, gute Frage - gebe zu eigentlich hat das Bike die Grazie eines mittelalterlichen Schlachtrosses(bzw. Ponys ) hab mir aber irgendwie eingebildet die silbernen Teile rein der Optik wegen rauszuschmeißen.

Mir gefällt die 770 XT von der Form her sehr, daher bin ich auf die Deore gekommen.


----------



## SingleLight (22. Oktober 2010)

Die XT Kurbel passt doch ganz gut, außerdem Funktioniert sie
Ich würde mir eher Gedanken über eine Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe machen,
das sieht nämlich so aus als wenn sie zu kurz wäre, die Mitte hängt nämlich.
Vielleicht nee alte Reba rein, dann ist das Rad sogar echt cool


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Rad an ein Ackerfahrzeug, hat aber auch bissel was von Traurigkeit und Weltuntergang. 
Hätte Mad Max ein Rad gehabt, dann hätte es sicherlich genau so ausgesehen!


----------



## 12die4 (22. Oktober 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eher Gedanken über eine Gabel mit mehr Einbauhöhe machen,
> das sieht nämlich so aus als wenn sie zu kurz wäre, die Mitte hängt nämlich.
> Vielleicht nee alte Reba rein, dann ist das Rad sogar echt cool



Natürlich! 
Warum ist mir das denn nicht aufgefallen? Ganz klar zu kurze Gabel. Allein wie schräg die Kettenstreben stehen. Wenn die Gabel stimmen würde, müssten die nämlich ungefähr waagerecht verlaufen. Da fehlt einiges an Länge. Und deshalb wirkt das Teil vermutlich auch so winzig (eher wie 15 Zoll als 17). Dadurch müsste eigentlich die Radgeo auch total verhunzt sein. Ob man damit noch vernünftig bergab fahren kann? Und die Bodenfreiheit ist natürlich auch schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (22. Oktober 2010)

Guckt mal in sein Fotoalbum, ne Federgabel hat/hatte er schon drin

Wurd auch hier oder im Stahlthread schon vorgestellt.


----------



## Area51 (22. Oktober 2010)

Mein Eigenaufbau auf Poison Zyankali Rahmen,
Mit SLX auf Preis/Leistung/Haltbarkeit ausgerichtet.





Gruß Julian


----------



## waldwild (22. Oktober 2010)

> Hätte Mad Max ein Rad gehabt, dann hätte es sicherlich genau so ausgesehen!



 Danke fürs Kompliment 



> Ganz klar zu kurze Gabel.
> Dadurch müsste eigentlich die Radgeo auch total verhunzt sein. Ob man damit noch vernünftig bergab fahren kann? Und die Bodenfreiheit ist natürlich auch schlecht.



Habe ganz bewußt nur eine 40cm Starrgabel verbaut. Komme damit prima zurecht, ganz im Gegenteil wenn ich dann auf dem 100mm Hardtail hocke hab ich zu Anfang das Gefühl ich fahr nen Chopper


----------



## 12die4 (22. Oktober 2010)

Liegt vielleicht an sehr kurzen Beinen? Denn der Sattel ist kaum rausgezogen, was auf einen für deinen Körperbau sogar eher zu großen Rahmen hindeutet...

@Area51: Man kann leider nur wenig erkennen. Das Blau find ich aber ganz interesant. Mal was anderes als Rot/Schwarz/Weiß.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2010)

So, dann quäl ich euch nochmal mit Bildern von meinem ollen Ghost HTX 7500.
Schon etwas älter aber läuft immer noch Rund. Ok, die Sattelstütze müsste mal neu.
GPS Gerät muss man sich wegdenken


----------



## waldwild (24. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt mir. 

Paßt die XT Kurbel optisch auch gut dran !


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Oktober 2010)

So, auch mal was neues von mir, nun endlich mit neuer SCHWARZER Kurbel. Der Rahmen wird demnächst getauscht, über die Reifen regt sich bitte keiner auf, die sind nur für den Winter.



Und nochmal im dunkeln, ausgeleuchtet mit einer Sigma Pava.


----------



## Nafets190 (24. Oktober 2010)

nett. Was ist denn da Rahmenmäßig geplant?


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der Rahmen auf dem Bild hat einen Riss, zwar angeblich nur im Lack, trotzdem gab es einen neuen Rahmen, der 2011er steht als Ersatz schon parat.


----------



## 12die4 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja, gefällt. Wie gesagt ist der Cube natürlich ein schöner Rahmen. Vorallem in der Farbe(n). Die Race Face Kurbel ist zwar besser als eine XT, mMn passt sie aber von der Formensprache (relativ eckig) nicht so sehr zum Rahmen. Auf dem zweiten Foto springt sie einen außerdem wegen den silbernen Ritzeln förmlich an und fügt sich net so ins Gesamtbild. Ansonsten wie gesagt, ein sehr schönes Bike. Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch die Felgenaufkleber abmachen und mal schauen, ob du schwarze SID-Decals bekommst. Der Gabel fehlt irgendwie noch etwas Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (24. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch die Felgenaufkleber abmachen und mal schauen, ob du schwarze SID-Decals bekommst. Der Gabel fehlt irgendwie noch etwas Schwarz.



Decals werden die Woche gemacht und mit den Aufklebern hast du sowas von recht, ich such schon, an dem neuen Rahmen würde es dann noch besser aussehen.

Achso muss mal noch loswerden, dass das Trek und das OnOne von 2 Seiten zuvor echt top aussehn, totschicke Bikes!


----------



## SingleLight (25. Oktober 2010)

Letzter Aufbau für den Winter, bis im kommenden Jahr ein Stahlrahmen verbaut wird der für mehr Federweg ausgelegt ist.
Jetzt wird im Winter erst einmal so rumgetrailt


----------



## Focusracer (25. Oktober 2010)

Schön


----------



## 12die4 (25. Oktober 2010)

Japp, schlicht und schön. Sehr stimmig alles. Nur die Kettenblattschrauben stören mich etwas. Wie ist denn der Umwerfer montiert? Der Flaschenhalter müsste da doch eigentlich der Schelle im Weg sein, so tief wie der sitzt, oder?


----------



## SingleLight (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke erst einmal.
Also der Umwerfer ist normal montiert, könnte zwar noch 1mm nach unten, aber wie schon richtig gesehen, geht das nicht wegen dem Flaschenhalter, aber schaltet problemlos.





Ja die Kettenblattschrauben habe ich von der alten Kurbel (Race Face Dreck) übernommen, da sahen sie besser aus.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Oktober 2010)

Ist das eine FSA Moto? Sieht so in natura recht schick aus. Wie das ganze Bike.

Was für ein Stahlrahmen schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd eher auf eine V-Drive mit XT-kettenblättern tippen, sieht aber wirklich gut aus das Teil!


----------



## SingleLight (26. Oktober 2010)

Jau, ist eine V-Drive mit einem XT770 Kettenblatt, die originalen sehen aber nicht viel anders aus. Ich fand sie auch schick,ist nicht schwerer als eine XT und läuft super und das Ding ist richtig steif (Kurbel!).

http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p0414207.jpg

Der Rahmen wird ein DMR-Switchback der dann bis 130mm freigegeben ist, die Gabel wird dann auch auf 130 getravelt. Ein MTB mit 100 reicht mir


----------



## snemeis (26. Oktober 2010)

So hier mal mein Untersatz für 2011.
ca. 9,6Kg Komplett und noch absolut Alltagstauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt mir gut leicht und 100% Racetauglich...Aber mit will die Jochklemmung in Verbindung mit dem KommVor net gefallen...denn wie man im Forum gesehen hat bricht der ja eher als die Schnellnadel


----------



## snemeis (26. Oktober 2010)

JaJa der liebe Comfort Sattel.

Dieser war schon bei TUNE in der Nachbearbeitung. Es hatte sich die Oberschale vom Gestell gelöst bzw. es ist abgebrochen.
Wurde aber wieder mit einem neuen Gestellt wieder verklebt das stabiler ausgeführt ist als das alte.
Die neuen Modelle haben da wohl eine Schicht Carbon mehr.

Was soll man sagen, seitdem hällt alles.

Somit kann die Rennsaison kommen.


----------



## mistermoo (26. Oktober 2010)

da hätte ich angst das mir selbst bei ner tour was bricht


----------



## domineque (26. Oktober 2010)

Kommst mit dem Tune Sattel gut klar?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Oktober 2010)

gefällt mir, dein rad, snemeis!


sag' mal, haste im rahmen gewichte versteckt oder weshalb ist es so schwer?


von den parts her sieht es nach ~9kg aus...


----------



## enweh (26. Oktober 2010)

Teileliste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snemeis (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja das Gewicht, bin derzeit auch im Leichtbau Bereich am schreiben.

Teileliste ist im Fotoalbum. Der Liste nach wäre ich bei 8,9Kg aber das Original wiegt deutlich mehr.

Habe auch keine Ahnung warum ???


----------



## SingleLight (27. Oktober 2010)

Lenkergriffe, Adapter Bremse, Schaltzüge vielleicht vergessen? Stimmt das Gewicht des LRS und des Rahmes, selber gewogen?


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2010)

Welche Rahmengroße isn das...?


Hersteller wiegen ja meist den Rahmen in der kleinsten größe roh, sprich ohne Lack nach
Der LRS wirs ja wohl deutlich U1500 liegen...ich denke der Übeltäter is iwas anderes.


----------



## snemeis (27. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen ist ein 21 Zoll aber selbst nachgewogen mit Zubehör 1150gr.

Der Laufradsatz wiegt 1295gr.

Werde jetzt mal das zerlegen und Forschen anfangen.


----------



## enweh (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich spekuliere auf eine Abweichung der Fischwaage um ca. 0,5kg.


----------



## snemeis (28. Oktober 2010)

So gestern nochmal gewogen. Hatte mich leicht verschätzt. 

9,05Kg

@Mit dem Comfort bin ich recht zufrieden. Vom sitzen perfekt, da kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Einzig ein Problem mit der Klebung zwischen Satteldecke und Gestell hatte ich vor längerem. Wurde aber von Tune kostenlos überarbeitet.


----------



## SingleLight (28. Oktober 2010)

Dann kommt es ja hin, 8,9 plus 100g Kabelsalat


----------



## 007ike (28. Oktober 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Danke erst einmal.
> Also der Umwerfer ist normal montiert, könnte zwar noch 1mm nach unten, aber wie schon richtig gesehen, geht das nicht wegen dem Flaschenhalter, aber schaltet problemlos.
> 
> 
> ...



An dem NOX von meinem Kollegen haben wir deswegen einen TOP Swing Umwerfer montiert. Mit dem Down Swing hatte er einige Kettenklemmer, aber der Flaschenhalter hat den entscheiden mm verhindert. Seit er den neuen Umwerfer hat, gab es auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Bullet83 (29. Oktober 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ganz schönes Understatement, so ein kleines Bild von einem so coolen Rad zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier mal mein Neuzugang. Steuersatz und Sattel getauscht, Flaschenhalter und Pedale ran, sonst Serie.



*gefällt mir gut - nur irgendwie bräuchte ich daran "Hörnchen" *


----------



## sic_ (1. November 2010)

Heute nach einer kleinen Runde Entstanden ^^

Was demnächst noch gemacht wird: es kommt ne andere Kurbel dran und der Kabelsalat wird mal ordentlich verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

nicht meins 
aber das  neue von meiner frau


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2010)

wie lange hat die leiferung gedauert?
ist doch von bikepalast, oder?

bekomme demnächst auch ein bmc rahmenset.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. November 2010)

Ist schön geworden und sieht nach Spaß aus. Allerdings sticht mir die sehr wuchtige Wippe zu sehr ins Auge.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

lieferung dauerte 8 tage in die schweiz


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ist schön geworden und sieht nach Spaß aus. Allerdings sticht mir die sehr wuchtige Wippe zu sehr ins Auge.


 


 so wuchtig ist sie nicht.... aber  im gegensatz zu den filigranen


----------



## 12die4 (2. November 2010)

Vielleicht verzerrt das Bild auch, aber das Bike sieht so aus, als hätte es trotz kleiner Rahmenhöhe einen extrem großen Radstand.


----------



## Thy (4. November 2010)

Edit: Frage hat sich schon geklärt. Sorry!


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (5. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde mich hier auch mal vorstellen:

das Bike habe ich gerade:





und diese hatte ich mal:


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so wuchtig ist sie nicht.... aber  im gegensatz zu den filigranen



der rahmen gefällt mir... woher und stabil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.j0e (5. November 2010)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde mich hier auch mal vorstellen:
> 
> ...



Mit einem Vorbau der sich unterhalb von einem Meter einpegelt ist es geil


----------



## Faratt (5. November 2010)

Was würdet ihr optisch ändern?






Viele Grüße


----------



## hefra (5. November 2010)

Den Sattel und die Pedale!

Ansonsten sieht es fast so aus wie ich mir ein Trainingsrad vorstelle. Vielleicht noch eine Starrgabel, aber das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Faratt (5. November 2010)

Der Sattel ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Favorit. Der Lenker wir noch gegen einen ganz geraden getauscht. Demnächst kommt auch ein Fully Rahmen in weiß dran. Aber weshalb die Pedale? Zu wuchtig?


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (5. November 2010)

Ja das stimmt, ich werde mir einen Syntace Superforce besorgen ( zu Weihnachten ) Habe es aber auch mal mit diesem Vorbau probiert. War besser aber auch nicht super schön


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. November 2010)

Hier ist doch was faul Kann da gar net hinschauen
Wieso denn so nen langen Monstervorbau und noch nen Megariserlenker dazu?

Schon mal nen 50/75er Vorbau mit guter Steigung probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (5. November 2010)

Wieso? Weil ich die Teile zu Hause im Keller hatte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2010)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde mich hier auch mal vorstellen:
> 
> ...



 Wer hat dir denn zu dieser Rahmengröße, bzw. zu der Vorbau-Lenkerkombi geraten??? 
*Nicht böse gemeint*, aber bei dem Geweih wird ja jeder Elch neidisch..   
Ich würde den nächsten Rahmen mal etwas größer wählen..


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (5. November 2010)

Ja, ja, ich weiß es ja. 

Ich werde ihn zu Weihnachten über meinem Kamin hängen. 

Aber gibt es denn gar keine positiven Bemerkungen? 

Ich werde morgen was neues kaufen


----------



## enweh (5. November 2010)

Mit 'nem größeren Rahmen wird die gezeigte Komponentenausstattung teilweise obsolet, also ist es nicht nötig, etwaige zusätzliche Bemerkungen anzustellen. Der Rahmen an sich ist natürlich sehenswert, die Pedale bräuchten jedoch eine andere Farbe. Keine Ahnung, ob eine absenkbare Sattelstütze an 'nem HT Notwendigkeit findet..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. November 2010)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> Aber gibt es denn gar keine positiven Bemerkungen?



Also das Gusset, die unterm OR verlegten Züge und die Joplinn sind ganz sinnvoll. 

Die Griffe sind neben dem Vorbau usw. definitiv unpassend.


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (5. November 2010)

schwarze Pedale ist doch schon da 



[/quote]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. November 2010)

Faratt schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr optisch ändern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabel schwarz. Griffe andere sw. Sattel Flite, Gobi Speedneedle. Reifenschrift ab. Rücklicht ab od. weiter unten positionieren.


----------



## Ianus (7. November 2010)

Das muss nun leider gehen........






Um diesem hier Platz zu machen.......


----------



## dreismann (7. November 2010)

Glückspilz...sehen beide wunderschön aus.Aber ein so schönes Pulse darf doch nicht verstoßen.

kommt hoffentlich in gute Hände...Dein neues schaut aus wie aus dem Laden..,sehr geil 


mal wieder zwei bombenmäßige Bikes,wurde auch zeit!!!


----------



## eddy 1 (7. November 2010)

beides geniale bikes 

aber das pulse find ich noch nen ticker klasischer

silberner Vorbau vorrausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (7. November 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> kommt hoffentlich in gute Hände


 
Falls es Dir passen sollte.......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492521


----------



## maddda (8. November 2010)

Das Klein...einfach hammer


----------



## EvilEvo (8. November 2010)

So, ich bin dann auch mal wieder dran, nun mit neuem Rahmen:


----------



## enweh (8. November 2010)

Bunter Hund, aber ich mag die auffallenden Designs von Cube. Wenn du ganz viel Geld und Laune hast, könntest du die weniger stimmigen rot eloxierten Parts noch austauschen bzw. modifizieren.
Was wiegt es derzeit?


----------



## EvilEvo (8. November 2010)

Ich find es eigentlich nicht sonderlich bunt, ist ja wirklich nur schwarz, weiß und rot dran.
Es hat genug Arbeit gemacht, die ganzen roten Eloxalteile zusammenzukriegen, da bau ich die doch nich wieder ab^^.

Gewicht liegt mit allen nachgewogenen Teilen bei 9.682g mit den Winterreifen.


----------



## xas (8. November 2010)

Das Klein Attitude sieht einfach nur toll aus! Warum werden heute nicht mehr so schöne MTBs hergestellt... Gab es die ursprüngliche Version des Attitude auch mal in "Plum Crazy" wie das Adroit?


----------



## 12die4 (8. November 2010)

@EvilEvo: Gefällt.  Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das alte GTC vom Design besser gefallen hat.


----------



## DeathProof (10. November 2010)

Das war heute nach ner kurzen Tour, meins ist das "kleine schwarze", das Giant ist von nem Kollegen.









Paar kleine Updates wie Stütze, Klemme, Schalthebel etc. nach Liste liegt es bei unter 9,9 kg (Waage sagt unter 10kg; ist nicht die genaueste ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2010)

die stellung der bremshebel ist echt extrem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (11. November 2010)

ist bei mir nicht anders, wenn man etwas größer ist, ist das die normale Stellung, da man so nicht die Hände verdrehen muss.


----------



## DeathProof (11. November 2010)

Richtig, bei 196cm Körpergröße muss das so.


----------



## David91 (11. November 2010)

Nach langer Mitlesezeit habe ich mich nun endlich auch mal hier im Forum angemeldet. Als Schüler und angehender Abiturient kann ich mir (noch) kein hochgezüchtetes Bike leisten, aber für meine Zwecke (Marathons und Rad am Ring) reicht es bislang aus 

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg4061gz8w.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 12die4 (11. November 2010)

Wieso? Reicht doch vollkommen aus. Reba Gabel, XT Antrieb ... passt. Der Rahmen sieht auch schick aus. Ist der cremefarben oder wirkt das auf dem Bild nur so? Kann auch an meinem Wide Gamut Monitor liegen.


----------



## David91 (11. November 2010)

ja klar, für meine Zwecke reichts vollkommen aus und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Material  vor allem für den Preis damals (hab es im märz 2008 bei dem händler meines vertrauens erstanden) wars echt ziemlich stark. Und der Rahmen wirkt auf dem Foto nur so, ist weiß 
Das mit den "hochgezüchteten Bikes" sollte eine Anspielung darauf sein, dass ich nicht so viel Geld dafür ausgegeben habe, nicht aber, dass ich mit meiner Technik nicht zufrieden wäre  kam vielleicht falsch rüber


----------



## EvilEvo (11. November 2010)

Und ich hoffe auch mal, dass du keine Vorurteile gegenüber den Eigentümern solcher hochgezüchteten Bikes hast 
Schönes Rad haste da, genau richtig für CC und Touren im Hobbybereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (11. November 2010)

Wenn ich noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge machen darf: Ich würde die Spacer zwischen Vorbau und Steuerrohr entfernen oder zumindest verkleinern. Der Vorbau ist auch relativ steil. Aber ob man den gleich tauschen muss, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht wenn man Geld übrig sein sollte. ^^
Und bei den Laufrädern ist viel Potential für Gewichtseinsparung drin, falls das ein Thema für dich ist.


----------



## David91 (11. November 2010)

Natürlich habe ich keine Vorurteile gegenüber Eigentümern teurer Bikes  Dein Cube Reaction gefällt mir übrigens ausgesprochen gut, dieser Farbgebung werde ich wohl beim Kauf meines nächsten Bikes (geplant für Mitte 2011) auch erliegen. Vielleicht sogar ein Würfel, die vertreibt der Händler "um die Ecke" nämlich hauptsächlich

Der hohe Vorbau mit den Spacern beschäftigt mich schon länger, aber warum ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin, etwas zu ändern, weiß ich auch nicht. Wird aber erledigt, möchte demnächst etwas sportlicher sitzen. Auf das Gewicht schaue ich momentan nur mit einem Auge  

Und hier auch noch mal ein paar Bilder:









Und frisch geputzt:


----------



## Wupperjumper (12. November 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... Reifenschrift ab...


 
Wie macht man Reifenschrift ab?


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2010)

Den Reifen auf Links drehen, dann hält das Profil auch länger! 

Ne, ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass man das wohl mit ganz feinem Sandpapier machen kann.


----------



## Ianus (14. November 2010)

Die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen 









Im Wald ist es schon nicht mehr so schön.... irgendwie öde.


----------



## unocz (14. November 2010)

ein traum in grün!


----------



## kungfu (14. November 2010)

Grossraum OG ??


----------



## kungfu (14. November 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Mit einem Vorbau der sich unterhalb von einem Meter einpegelt ist es geil



Erinnert mich an einen Hirsch........

Nicht böse sein .


----------



## Jumpstumper (14. November 2010)

Ianus schrieb:


> Die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade das letzte Bild, geil zum Fahren.... zu deinen Bikes hab ich bereits genügend gesagt


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2010)

Der Vorteil bei den laublosen Bäumen ist der dass einem jetzt nicht mehr so unvermittelt Stockenten oder Wanderer im Weg stehen, wenn man um die Kurve fährt. Sehr schöne Bilder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lostinwood (15. November 2010)

Hallo,
da ich diesen Bilderthread wunderbar finde - möchte ich nicht nur abgucken, sondern auch 'was bieten :







Gruß Lostinwood


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (17. November 2010)

So ich habe nun endlich viel Geld in eine neue Lenkzentrale investiert

Syntace Superforce Vorbau  7,16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sixpack Lenker 29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gabelschaft gekürzt 0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich finde es so auch viel besser, obwohl der Vorbau noch immer rel. lang ist.

Danke für eure Kritik


----------



## MTB_Matze (18. November 2010)

Lostinwood schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich diesen Bilderthread wunderbar finde - möchte ich nicht nur abgucken, sondern auch 'was bieten :
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze? Und wie lange ist diese?


----------



## Lostinwood (18. November 2010)

Die Sattelstütze auf dem Foto ist eine Cannondale-Stütze mit 350mm Länge. Die ist bei einer Schrittlänge von 89cm für das Scalpel in M viel zu kurz. 
Jetzt habe ich ein "Starkes Stück" mit 420mm Länge verbaut. Das passt trotzdem gerade soeben. 
Das Scalpel aus 2008 hat ein knapp 60cm langes Oberrohr (effektiv). Der Rahmen ist für mich persönlich "ausgereizt". Vorbau 110mm/-5°. Lenker kommt 'was breiteres 'rein, 660mm mit wenig oder garkeiner Kröpfung. Die Überhöhung ist kein Problem, sowas mag' ich seit jeher. 
GW


----------



## jengo78 (21. November 2010)

So,

bin nun auch mit einem CC unterwegs.Geht echt ab so ein Teil


----------



## InoX (21. November 2010)

Sieht sehr gut aus das Cube. Vielleicht noch die Reifenbeschriftung ausrichten und es wirkt noch ein bissel harmonischer.
für mich seit langem eins der besten Cubes hier, was vielleicht auch an dem kleinen Rahmen liegt, weil mir das sehr gefällt. 

InoX


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

wo wir grade dabei sind ...


----------



## InoX (21. November 2010)

Da gefällt mir der Sattel nicht und die Gabel sieht mit ihrer Farbe auch etwas einsam aus 
Ich würde wahrscheinlich nen weißen Sattel verbauen damits ein gewisses Gegengewicht gibt. Aber insgesamt auch ein schönes Cube mit endlich mal schlichten Felgen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2010)

da wird gar nichts mehr gebaut, da das bike nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. November 2010)

wurde es ersetzt? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## jengo78 (21. November 2010)

Ja,das mit der Schrift auf dem LRS ist mir auch ein enig zu viel.
Habe im Fotoalbum mal ein paar Bilder mit einem abgelabelten LRS vom Stumpjumper.
Ich werde später mal anfangen die Schrift runter zu machen.


----------



## SingleLight (21. November 2010)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fährt schon


----------



## enweh (21. November 2010)

Rahmen hätte zur Not auch 'ne Nr. größer gekonnt oder? ;]
Die Farbkompositionen (Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelklemme, Steuersatz) muß man wohl mögen.


----------



## SingleLight (22. November 2010)

Kettenblattschrauben, Klemme haben die gleiche Farbe, der Steuersatz gab es in der Farbe für die Hälfte, da scheiß ich auf die Farbe
Den Rahmen gib es nicht in Größer, ist der größte, ist ja auch keine CC Rahmen Ansich, da fehlt noch die 3 cm mehr Federweg, darum ist
das Ding ja auch nicht fertig, fehlt noch die Gabel, kommt diese Woche. So ist es schon schön wendig und Bergab kannst auch mal bisschen rollen lassen.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. November 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht ja echt schön aus, das rote Elox passt auch super, wenn der Steuersatz so günstig war, hätte ich den auch in grün genommen, wobei ich eher einen anderen in passender Farbe genommen hätte, aber ist ja schließlich ein Chris King.
Insgesamt muss es für die Optik aber noch ein bisschen aufgeräumt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookiedealer (23. November 2010)

hmmm das übertfifft ja das bike von meinem kumpel der hat immer das gps, ne lampe tachoch, die pulsuhr etc. am lenker^^
bissel aufräumen und dann isses doch ok...


----------



## SingleLight (23. November 2010)

Ich habe ja nicht im CC-Rennmaschinen gepostet, sondern extra im Touren-Räder, mit dem Rad mache ich die Nachttouren, mit Höhenmeter und eine kleine Klingel, mehr ist vorne nicht dran Aber egal, wenn es sonst ok ist, dann fahre ich es doch


----------



## EvilEvo (23. November 2010)

Jop ist auch ok, man könnte es halt noch ein bisschen aufräumen, sind ja auch nur gut gemeinte Vorschläge, wir sind nicht die Leute, die sich nachts zu dir in die Wohnung schleichen, bewaffnet mit Saitenschneider und Cuttermesser, nur um dein für´s CrossCountry Album herzurichten^^.

Witzig wärs aber


----------



## _mauricio_ (24. November 2010)

.


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2010)

Produktfotos von irgendeiner HP sind Schwachsinn! Sorry!


----------



## mr.it (24. November 2010)

true true


----------



## mr.j0e (25. November 2010)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> So ich habe nun endlich viel Geld in eine neue Lenkzentrale investiert



Ich würde bei dem Einsatzbereich deines Bikes den ich mal versuche aus den Bildern abzulesen immer noch zu einem kürzeren Vorbau(<=75mm) raten, das verbessert mMn das Handling aufm erheblich. Ich hab den Sixpack Menace auch erst in Kombination mit einem 100er Vorbau gefahren und bin jetz sogar bis auf 45 runter gegangen mit dem Resultat das sich das Bike subjektiv agiler fährt. Man sitzt zwar mit rausgezogener Stütze auch ein wenig aufrechter, allerdings nicht unangenehm aufrecht.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/788447
hinteres bremskabel noch ersetzen.. ist zu kurz ........und gut ist es...


----------



## Helius-FR (25. November 2010)

Mein Argon ROCC:


----------



## Slow (25. November 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein Argon ROCC:



sehr schön und funktional!
Was wiegts denn?
Sind die Plattformpedale dauerhaft installiert?

Optisch wäre es schöner ohne jegliche Roten Farbtupfen, aber ich bin nicht jemand der direkt schreit: Mach alle Aufkleber ab! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. November 2010)

also wenn felgen aufkleber runter und ne stütze ohne rote beschriftung dann zu 110% GEIL


----------



## Helius-FR (25. November 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> sehr schön und funktional!
> Was wiegts denn?
> Sind die Plattformpedale dauerhaft installiert?
> 
> Optisch wäre es schöner ohne jegliche Roten Farbtupfen, aber ich bin nicht jemand der direkt schreit: Mach alle Aufkleber ab! ;-)



11,80 kg
Die Pedale sind Dauerhaft, ich mag keine Klickies.
Eventuell kommen da nochmal leichtere drann wenn ich schöne/Bezahlbare finde...


----------



## Helius-FR (25. November 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also wenn felgen aufkleber runter und ne stütze ohne rote beschriftung dann zu 110% GEIL



Bin kein Freund von Aufkleber Abfummeln...


----------



## Store (25. November 2010)

trau mich fast nicht aber hier mein stabiler umbau
ernst gemeinte Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## Helius-FR (25. November 2010)

Als Stadtschlampe ok.


----------



## Store (25. November 2010)

ist erst für den anfang ab damit jetzt 15 kg runtergestrampelt


----------



## InoX (25. November 2010)

Um in Form zu kommen ists echt gut, das ist ungefähr genauso wie Gewichte an die beine machen. Kannst ja wenn dann mal mehr ambitionen für den Sport entwickelt hast, den Rahmen und die gabel ersetzen. Gegen anständige Felgenbremsen ist nicht einzuwenden und auch die Kurbel ist anständig, passt nur leider nicht so recht zusammen das alles. 

grüße Inox

PS: Der Hund ist drollig.


----------



## corfrimor (25. November 2010)

Store schrieb:


> ist erst für den anfang ab damit jetzt 15 kg runtergestrampelt



15kg runterzustrampeln ist mehr als nur ein Anfang 

Keep on rollin


----------



## Store (25. November 2010)

kommt alles noch, habe aber immer noch 130 kg vor 6 wochen waren es 145
der hundi kommt bein kurzen touren hinten am Springer das ist das teil an der sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. November 2010)

Store schrieb:


> ist erst für den anfang ab damit jetzt 15 kg runtergestrampelt



sehr gut  immer weiter so...
zuerst war das biken auch für mich nur mittel zum zweck hab mit nem ghost se2000 angefangen und hab mich von 148kg auf 89 runtergestrampelt 
mittlerweile ist biken aber für mich zur lebenseinstellung geworden


----------



## ikimasu (26. November 2010)

Das Argon finde ich richtig klasse. Ohne Felgenaufkleber und mit einer anderen Gabel (nicht, dass die schlecht wäre, bin aber kein RS-Fan ) wäre es perfekt.

@Store: 15kg in 6 Wochen?  Respekt! Aber übertreib es nicht, langsam und konstant ist beim Abnehmen meistens nachhaltiger.

Mein Radl:


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2010)

sehr schön 


ohne felgenaufkleber würd's mir noch besser gefallen...


unter 10kg, nicht?




vllt. noch andere SSP's 

...und 'ne elegante klemme?


sonst echt gelungen 


(die marta's in weiß oder schwarz kämen auch noch gut...)



haste eigentlich rahmenschützer an den kabeln?


----------



## ikimasu (27. November 2010)

Hallo bikeaddicted,

danke für das Lob  Das Rad wiegt ca. 9,8 kg. Weiße Martas fänd ich auch klasse, aber die Mehrkosten nur wegen der Optik sind es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wert. Schnellspanner und Klemme sind da schon was anderes, da kann man noch mal ein paar Gramm rausholen und es kostet nicht gleich ein Vermögen.

Mit den Aufklebern warte ich noch bis der LRS älter ist, dann tuts nicht so weh  Aber hast recht, ohne siehts besser aus.

An den Kabeln sind vom Werk solche Verhüterlies angebracht, aber viel helfen die nicht. Der Steuerrohrbereich ist schon ganz schön verkratzt. Aber das Rad hat auch schon einige KM runter


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2010)

ikimasu schrieb:


> An den Kabeln sind vom Werk solche Verhüterlies angebracht, aber viel helfen die nicht. Der Steuerrohrbereich ist schon ganz schön verkratzt. Aber das Rad hat auch schon einige KM runter



wie das nur kommt, wo da doch schützer an den kabeln sind ... ? 

was möchtest du schützen? rahmen oder kabel?

den gegenstand den du schützen möchtest, solltest du mit schutz versehen. nicht den gegenstand der daran reibt!


----------



## ikimasu (27. November 2010)

Toll, dass du dich mit Tribologie so gut auskennst. Kriegst auch nen Lollie von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2010)

mal grade geguckt was tribologie ist. aha!

ist eigentlich nur einfache logik!
kurbelarme sind auch aus legiertem, hochfesten alu, trotzdem werden sie durch weiche neoprenüberschuhe poliert. 
polstere ich die überschuhe jetzt noch weicher, oder klebe ich eine schutzfolie an die kurbelarme?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie das nur kommt, wo da doch schützer an den kabeln sind ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn aber ordentlich schützer (z.B. kleine o-ringe) auf den kabeln wären, hätte der rahmen auch nicht gelitten


----------



## ikimasu (27. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> kurbelarme sind auch aus legiertem, hochfesten alu, trotzdem werden sie durch weiche neoprenüberschuhe poliert.



Ist ja richtig. Trotzdem sind die weichen Überzüge als Kratzschutz für den Rahmen gedacht. Und sie würden auch helfen, wenn kein Schmutz zwischen Kabel und Rahmen kommen würde.

Mich stört immer, dass man hier so oft als blöd hingestellt wird, weil irgendetwas in die eigenen Aussagen hineininterpretiert wird. Alles was ich gesagt habe ist, dass die Verhütelies nicht als Kratzschutz für den Rahmen taugen. Dass ich besser eine Folie auf den Rahmen kleben sollte um Kratzer zu vermeiden ist mir klar. Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Kratzer gehören dazu und es gibt Stellen am Rad, die deutlich schlimmer aussehen als das Steuerrohr.

EDIT: @bikeaddicted: Solche O-Ringe sind am hinteren Bremskabel angebracht. An den Schaltkabeln die Verhüterlies.


----------



## the donkey (27. November 2010)

Meins mit zu längen Zügen und falschem Sattel


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2010)

und schrecklichen Felgenaufkleber


----------



## the donkey (27. November 2010)

wenn ich es richtig gesehen ist das zum Teil lackiert


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2010)

Dann nimm die Flex!  
Hm, das wär ja nicht schön, weil die Felgen echt sehr unruhig sind. Und die Griffe würde ich nochmal überdenken oder noch bissel rot reinbringen, die wirken so verloren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2010)

sind bestimmt aufkleber...


...bisschen wilder komponenten-mix...



fox-gabel käm' noch gut...



wenn man da etwas ruhe (schwarze griffe, dezente pedale, keine felgen"aufkleber") reinbringt, wird's vielleicht doch ganz schön


----------



## the donkey (27. November 2010)

Ja kann sein 
Ist aber eher als Drittrad usw.
Von daher hab ich nicht so großen wert drauf gelegt.
Ein Kilometerfresser wirds bestimmt nicht werden!
Und die Teile waren über


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2010)

... und zum Verkauf steht es ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (27. November 2010)

Mit einem vielleicht versehen, weil ich derzeit sehr wenig Zeit habe selbst mit meinem Drittbike zu fahren.
Und da noch zwei wesentlich teurere Bikes rumstehen gibt es diese Überlegung!
Es würde mir aber nicht leicht fallen! Auch wenn es ein Mix ist, ist dieser mit Sicherheit hochwertiger als manch einer an seinem "richtigen" Bike hat.
Von daher erfolgt der Verkauf nur,(wenn überhaupt) wenn sich der Preis in einem normalen Rahmen bewegt.


----------



## Jumpstumper (28. November 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Meins mit zu längen Zügen und falschem Sattel



Ich finds gelungen, mag matt schwarz ohnehin, etwas heftig (aufdringlich) find ich aber diese Wippe zur Dämpferanlenkung, aber das gefiel mir noch nie so recht, genausowenig, wie ein stehend angelenkter Dämpfer.
Greif das Rot der Griffe noch an ein paar Stellen auf, würde sich prima machen.


----------



## Havi (2. Dezember 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal, ist eine ältere Aufnahme, einige Teile waren nur Platzhalter und Versuchsobjekte, so ist der Kore Vorbau inzwischen einem Syntace gewichen, der Flite durch einen SLR ersetzt (ohne Schminkköfferchen) und die Pedale mit Käfig waren dran weil meine Freundin vorher mal damit gefahren war und ich zu faul war umzuschrauben 

Konzept: Do-it-all-ride-everywhere


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Dezember 2010)

tolles Bild und das Rad sieht auch gut aus, keine Schönheitskönigin, aber individuell und interessant 

Will euch ja nix vorenthalten


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Dezember 2010)

Am Capic dringend die Felgenaufkleber entfernen.


----------



## the donkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Sind teilweise lackiert oder unter Lack und der Aufwand ist mir am Drittbike ganz ehrlich zu viel!


----------



## Faratt (4. Dezember 2010)




----------



## SingleLight (4. Dezember 2010)

Der Schriftzug fehlt noch "Arschtritt"


----------



## Ianus (4. Dezember 2010)

Erster Schneekontakt und noch halbwegs sauber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (4. Dezember 2010)

Aber fahren willst du mit den hoffentlich erst wenn der weiße Untergrund auf dem Bild wieder weg ist oder?


----------



## Ianus (4. Dezember 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Aber fahren willst du mit den hoffentlich erst wenn der weiße Untergrund auf dem Bild wieder weg ist oder?


 
Bin schon gefahren.....nur im Wald über geschlossene und saubere Schneedecken. Das Rad war zwar nass, aber blieb eigentlich sauber.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2010)

So, hier eins der letzten Bilder von meinem Ghost HTX 7500. Nachdem die Schweißnaht an der Sattelstütze beginnt einzureißen werden sich unsere Wege wohl trennen. Vielleicht eignet sich der Rahmen ja noch als Wanddeko in der Garage ! Eigentlich schade weil silber polierte Rahmen werden ja kaum noch hergestellt.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Ein Winterbild von gestern hab ich auch noch... allerdings nix zum posen mit den Schutz(blechen)
Aber schön wars.
mfg


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Dezember 2010)

na deins sieht mit den x boards deutlich besser aus als meins mit den x blades...


...von wegen nix zum posten 

schöne räder wollen geschützt werden  


womit ich nicht sagen möchte, dass die räder von Evil Evo & Co. mir nicht gefallen 


sind auch sehr leckere dabei 



übrigens tolle bilder, die da teilweise entstanden sind  

(z.B. schreag )


finde, dass bikes mit den x boards noch agressiver aussehen 

...aber nicht besser


----------



## bastischaefer (5. Dezember 2010)

Meine (hoffentlich) letzte Ausfahrt mit Felgenbremsen. Die sind bei dem Wetter echt zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. Dezember 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> womit ich nicht sagen möchte, dass die räder von Evil Evo & Co. mir nicht gefallen



Ja, ich würd mir ja auch Schutzbleche zulegen, aber für die olle Möhre lohnt das einfach nicht


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich erstaunlich wie sehr Schutzbleche ein Rad verschandeln.
Aber es gibt auch wirklich KEINE die gut aussehen und gleichzeitig schützen. Aber dann doch lieber Klamotten und Rad waschen.


----------



## SCHEIBE (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier  mein  Bock-


----------



## unocz (5. Dezember 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich erstaunlich wie sehr Schutzbleche ein Rad verschandeln.
> Aber es gibt auch wirklich KEINE die gut aussehen und gleichzeitig schützen. Aber dann doch lieber Klamotten und Rad waschen.



so und nicht anders 
meiner meinung nach passt schutzblech und moutainbike einfach nicht zusammen


----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich erstaunlich wie sehr Schutzbleche ein Rad verschandeln.
> Aber es gibt auch wirklich KEINE die gut aussehen und gleichzeitig schützen. Aber dann doch lieber Klamotten und Rad waschen.



Moin
Jaaaa ich weiß... und grad ich bin so'n Optikfetischist.... ist mir SEHR Wichtig.
Aber ich bau die Dinger nicht dran um das Bike zu schonen sondern damit ICH einigermaßen trocken bleib.
Denn wenn ich am Hintern erstmal naß bin und Dreckspritzer auf der Brille hab (Brillenträger) dann dauert es nicht lange bis ich wieder Heim fahr.
mfg


----------



## Faratt (5. Dezember 2010)

@gooni
Bielefeld gibts doch gar nicht!


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2010)

War auch nicht böse gemeint. 
Ich bin auch Brillenträger und weiß wovon Du sprichst.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2010)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Meine (hoffentlich) letzte Ausfahrt mit Felgenbremsen. Die sind bei dem Wetter echt zum :kotz:



Moin,

die musst Du nur heiss bremsen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Dezember 2010)

Faratt schrieb:


>



Ein gutes Beispiel dafür das mit den ganzen "mach die Aufkleber wech" ein Bike auch nicht schöner werden muß.

Mir gefällt es so "clean" überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Faratt (6. Dezember 2010)

ist ja noch nicht mal alles weg. Ich seh´s nicht ein dass ich tausende bezahle um dann Werbung spazieren zu fahren. Kennst du die gesponserten Auto´s, die voll geklebt sind mit Werbemüll? 

Ein Schriftzug kommt vielleicht noch drauf - aber ein persönlicher, selbst gemachter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (6. Dezember 2010)

Faratt schrieb:


> ist ja noch nicht mal alles weg. Ich seh´s nicht ein dass ich tausende bezahle um dann Werbung spazieren zu fahren. Kennst du die gesponserten Auto´s, die voll geklebt sind mit Werbemüll?
> 
> Ein Schriftzug kommt vielleicht noch drauf - aber ein persönlicher, selbst gemachter.



Wie sagte mal ein Kumpel:  Entlabelte Räder sind getarnte "Discounterbikes"


----------



## Faratt (6. Dezember 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Wie sagte mal ein Kumpel:  Entlabelte Räder sind getarnte "Discounterbikes"



Wolf im Schafspelz. Ok, der Rahmen ist nur von Poison


----------



## Somnus (6. Dezember 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ein gutes Beispiel dafür das mit den ganzen "mach die Aufkleber wech" ein Bike auch nicht schöner werden muß.
> 
> Mir gefällt es so "clean" überhaupt nicht.






Es gibt echt Leute hier, die haben Sorgen! 
Ihr sollt die Kisten lieber mal fahren, anstatt euch die Fingernägel zu ruinieren um die "bösen" Label zu entfernen! 

@ ianus: totschickes KLEIN! 
Aber pssst... du musst noch die Werbeschriftzüge runterfräsen!


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2010)

Grad in meiner Gallerie gefunden R.I.P
Bild is von letztem Jahr...

Rad ist zerlegt, der Rahmen ist verkauft und einige Teile finden sich an meinem Aktuellen bike

Heute abend mach ich mal nen Bild von meiner aktuellen Rennpfeile


----------



## Faratt (6. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Es gibt echt Leute hier, die haben Sorgen!
> Ihr sollt die Kisten lieber mal fahren, anstatt euch die Fingernägel zu ruinieren um die "bösen" Label zu entfernen!
> 
> @ ianus: totschickes KLEIN!
> Aber pssst... du musst noch die Werbeschriftzüge runterfräsen!



Ich hab nen Heißluftföhn. Den Rahmen hab ich direkt ohne Dekor bestellt ;-)


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2010)

Und für den Rahmen  hast Du TAUSENDE gelöhnt?! 
Und was hat es denn nun eigentlich mit dem Sitzschuh auf sich?


----------



## Faratt (6. Dezember 2010)

Nicht für den Rahmen, aber die Rohloff, die Magura Gabel, die DTswiss Felgen, die Elixir Bremsen.. etc. etc..

Der Schuh?  hehe..  keine passende Sattelstütze..dafür aber um so mehr Alkohol.


----------



## Popeye34 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also Clean ist auch ok, nur warum hockst du auf'n Schuh Man?  Das sieht ja Ulkig aus


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Dezember 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> Also Clean ist auch ok, nur warum hockst du auf'n Schuh Man?  Das sieht ja Ulkig aus



Ulkig???? das sieht einfach nur dumm aus und kann, wie schon beschrieben, nur das Ergebnis von zu viel Alk. sein. Ich frage mich nur, ob er beim Posten auch noch voll war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich weis ja nicht ob ihr es gesehen habt 
aber ich meine da auch einen Ast anstelle einer Sattelstütze zu erkennen

Mfg
Green


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Dezember 2010)

und das Rücklicht ist dran....


----------



## Faratt (7. Dezember 2010)

Es ist ein Ast  

Musste dringend weg, hatte keine Sattelstütze, bzw. das Bike ist nicht fertig. Da ich Alk getrunken hab kam nur das Bike in frage.

Noch nicht fertig und nur provisorisch:







@Ninjamaster aka hhninja81 ..cool down 


Die Sattelstütze:








VG, Michael


----------



## whateVer. (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute!

Hier mal mein neues Univega Alpina SL-3    (2010) 

Letzten Samstag bin ich damit meine erste Tour gefahren.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## craysor (7. Dezember 2010)

beste sattelstütze ever


----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faratt (7. Dezember 2010)

craysor schrieb:


> beste sattelstütze ever



ja endlich a mol en schwob!


----------



## SingleLight (7. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe jetzt sieht es nicht mehr zu klein aus Federweg ist jetzt viel besser und fahren lässt es sich auch gut.





Gruß
Chris


----------



## Metrum (7. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie siehts vorn recht hoch aus oder es ist ne blöde Perspektive.


----------



## SingleLight (7. Dezember 2010)

Das soll auch hoch sein, ok, hat glaube ich nicht so viel im CC-Bereich zu suchen, alles was über 120mm geht, finde die Leute dann doch eher seltsam. Fand ich am Anfang auch


----------



## mr.j0e (8. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie sieht das aus als wär der Rahmen eine Nummer zu klein für dich.
Ansonsten find ichs schick.
Hast du die Reifen schonmal andersrum gefahren (Ardent vorn, Ranchero hinten) sollte mMn mehr Grip (vorn) bei weniger Rollwiderstand (hinten) bieten.


----------



## SingleLight (8. Dezember 2010)

Jau, den Ranchero fahre ich an einem anderem Rad von mir hinten, aber bei dem Bike
kommt vorne eh noch ein Advantage dran, statt den Ranchero. Ist halt Winter
Den Rahmen gibt es nicht in Größer, so wie es da steh hat es eine effektives Oberrohr von 612mm,
das reicht und ist für mich noch wendig genug. Die Sattelstange ist sehr weit raus, da täuscht
das Ganze sehr. Ein Spacer kommt noch raus und ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau kommen noch dran.

Gruß
Chris

sieht man hier vielleicht besser, wie gesagt auf den Vorbau warte ich noch:


----------



## mr.j0e (8. Dezember 2010)

Was kommt denn für ein Vorbau dran, 75er?
Advantage vorn ist eine sehr gute Wahl, fahr ich auch so (nur mit Larsen hinten).
Bin ja mal gespannt wie es mit neuem Vorbau und weniger Spacern aussieht


----------



## SingleLight (8. Dezember 2010)

Jau, 75 oder eher 90er, bin auch schon gespannt, denke es wird dann einer von Hope


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (8. Dezember 2010)

Hey SingleLight, wie ich sehe bist du auch in der Rubrik Touren und auch Freerider zu Hause. Ich denke wir stehen mit unseren Bikes irgendwo dazwischen!!

Wir sollten eine AllMountain Hardtail Rubrik eröffnen


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Dezember 2010)

dann eher zu dem all mountain/enduro gallerie fred ... dort wurden auch schon einige ht´s gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich find das AllMountain Hardtail passt hier rein, und ich finds auch eigentlich ganz schick, nicht perfekt, aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## SingleLight (8. Dezember 2010)

Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo schrieb:


> Hey SingleLight, wie ich sehe bist du auch in der Rubrik Touren und auch Freerider zu Hause. Ich denke wir stehen mit unseren Bikes irgendwo dazwischen!!
> 
> Wir sollten eine AllMountain Hardtail Rubrik eröffnen



Ja genau, das hatte ich auch grad im anderen Thread geschrieben, das es eher ein All Mountain bzw. Allrounder sein sollte. Hatte zwei CC Räder, irgendwie war das langweilig, darum wurde eins nun zu dem umgebaut

Gruß
Chris

P.S. Die all mountain/enduro gallerie werde ich mir mal reinpfeifen


----------



## Metrum (8. Dezember 2010)

Hatte ich doch recht - aus der Perspektive siehts schon viel besser aus und wenn Du dann noch das Cockpit geändert hast, wird alles gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nice! 

Irgendwie haben wir den gleichen Geschmack.

-Sogar was die Wandfarbe angeht!        ..wenn *meine* Frau wüsste, dass du *deine* Fahrräder in unserem *Schlafzimmer* ablichtest..

Ich habe hier in Sachen Wandfarbe kein Mitspracherecht. Soviel zur Gleichberechtigung!!

Wann folgt ein Bild vom Axman? 

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

das axman wird abgelichtet wenn ich mein hinterrad neu zentriert habe.
teile dürften morgen kommen und dann gehts an die arbeit.

edit:
die wandfarbe war ein unfall. das sollte eigentlich richtig kräftiges rot werden.
leider ist heute nacht kein anderer platz zum fotos machen eingefallen.


----------



## Popeye34 (12. Dezember 2010)

Cooles BMC, was sagt die Waage?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

zu schwer! 

11,20 kg

wobei im moment schläuche verbaut sind (je 1x sv13 und 14) und flaschenhalter, kettenstrebenschutz und tacho noch fehlen.

am ende sinds dann etwa 11,05 bis 11,10kg.

gleich gibts was viel leichteres!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

8,26kg
lrs von dem bike oben, wird also noch etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (13. Dezember 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hoffe jetzt sieht es nicht mehr zu klein aus Federweg ist jetzt viel besser und fahren lässt es sich auch gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bike ist ne Mischung aus "willundkannnicht"!
(net bös gemeint)

Der Rahmen ist für den Ferderweg nicht so recht geeignet, die ganze Geo ist mE dadurch für'n Hintern.
Wenn die Gabel ihren Dienst zu nahezu 100% verrichtet fällste ja bei der Sattelüberhöhung (Rahmen zu klein?) vorne über! 

Optisch überhaupt nicht mein Fall, aber wenn du mit der Geo klar kommst.


----------



## SingleLight (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir auch grad dein Cube Reaction angeschaut
Wenn man wie Du an so ein Bike so ein steilen Vorbau + Riser fährt, Lenkerüberhöhung statt Sattelüberhöhung, dann weiß ich Bescheid.
Wieso sollte ich über den Lenker gehen? Quatsch!
Soll ich nun den Sattel weiter rein schieben, dann stimmt die Geo, oder wie?
Der Rahmen ist nicht zu klein! Das ist der größte der Baureihe, der Rahmen
ist für 125-135mm Federweg ausgelegt, ich habe nun eine 140er drin, uiuiui, manche fahren den Rahmen sogar mit 150, und?
Ok, ich gebe ja zu, bei der Perspektive sieht es bisschen Hammer aus.
Für Dich noch einmal von hinten:




Der Vorbau kommt noch kürzer!
So, aber nun habe ich genug genervt, ich fahre dann lieber und leg mich aufs Maul


----------



## Somnus (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte dich doch nur mal ein wenig aus der Reserve locken!
Als man mich damals für mein Reaction verhauen hat, viel mir das auch nicht leicht! 

Und zum Reaction:
Das Ding habe ich gar nicht mehr (muss mal die Fotos löschen). Ich habe mich nämlich zwischen cc und am entscheiden! 
Resultat: CUBE Stereo

Dein bike ist so ne Mischung aus am/cc und für meinen Geschmack passt da die Geo des Rahmens nicht. Wobei ich zugeben muss in dem letzten Foto sieht's etwas stimmiger aus.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn du damit klar kommst dann ist's doch ok!


----------



## SingleLight (13. Dezember 2010)

Dein Stereo find ich ja bis auf die Pedale ganz gut.
Mein Rad soll ja auch eher ein Touren AM sein, da steht die Funktion und der Spaß im Vordergrund, weniger die Optik,
Spaß macht es schon, halt ärgern mich noch ein paar Sachen. Der Traum wäre z.B. eine Vario-Sattelstütze, dann könnte ich
auch für ein Foto diese versenken
Andere Sachen kommen diese Woche noch, dann wird erst einmal gefahren, wenn das Ding so viel Spaß macht wie ich denke,
kommt eh nächstes Jahr so etwas in Richtung COTIC Soul als Rahmen in frage.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Somnus (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie groß bist du denn eigentlich?
Muss ja schon deutlich über 1,90 sein, oder?
Da haste es natürlich generell etwas schwerer die Beine unterzubringen. 

Und ja ich weiß, ihr seit hier fast alle schwere Befürworter von clickis... 
Ich komme mit Plattform besser zurecht und der Rest ist eben Geschmackssache.

Na dann lass mal alsbald deinen Umbau sehen.
Bin gespannt. 

Mein Stereo erhält auch in den kommenden Tagen neue SLR von Veltec. Dann passen die Pedale - zumindest farblich - noch besser!


----------



## Marius210686 (13. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 8,26kg
> lrs von dem bike oben, wird also noch etwas leichter.


 gefällt mir sehr gut das bike ,auch mit der starrgabel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (13. Dezember 2010)

nicht "auch", sondern gerade deswegen


----------



## Kesemo (14. Dezember 2010)

Da würde ich mich gern mal reinklicken und ne Runde um den Block hämmern! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2010)

danke, danke!

heute werde ich noch die sp41 gegen i-links tauschen. (hinten, denn vorne sind schon welche dran.)

es wundert mich etws dass noch keiner was zu den pedalen gesagt hat.
dachte mir ich teste mal die ritchey v5, da ich noch nichts wirklich negatives gelesen habe.

jetzt suche ich nur noch einen speedneedle in schwarz.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Dezember 2010)

Das BMC ist super. 11.x Kilo sind für ein Alufully doch ok.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> danke, danke!
> 
> heute werde ich noch die sp41 gegen i-links tauschen. (hinten, denn vorne sind schon welche dran.)
> 
> ...




Bei meinen Bekannten machen der Reihe nach die Lager Probleme.. 
Ich finde sie trotzdem auch nicht übel, da sie eigentlich recht leicht und hübsch sind.
Vielleicht für den Sonntagshobel, der nicht soooo oft Dreck und Regen sieht..!?

Hoffe die haben aus den Reklas´ gelernt bei Ritchey!!


----------



## r19andre (14. Dezember 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei meinen Bekannten machen der Reihe nach die Lager Probleme..
> Hoffe die haben aus den Reklas´ gelernt bei Ritchey!!



das glaub ich nicht, auch die WCS haben ständig Probleme gemacht bzw.machen sie immer noch. 
Da lob ich meine Exusstar. Jetzt schon zwei Rennsaison´s weg und nicht mal ein knarzen oder nachfetten. und leicht sind sie auch 

Aber deinen Starrhobel kenn ich von Plettenberg bzw. mit SID Barntrup

Gruß
Andre


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> ....Aber deinen Starrhobel kenn ich von Plettenberg bzw. mit SID Barntrup
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Meinst du mich??


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2010)

nein, mich!

in barntrup hatte ich ne sid drin, das stimmt.
die ist jetzt im bmc.

den p-weg bin ich mit starrgabel gefahren. 
allerdings hängt der capic elixir jetzt überm schraubtisch. 

johannes müsste mich eigentlich auch noch in erinnerung haben, denn ihn habe ich beim p-weg 3-4km vor dem ziel noch überholt.
vielleicht hat er in seinem delirium aber auch nichts mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## r19andre (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
richtich, der ist eingegangen wie ein Priemel 
Wir hatten uns kurz beim P-weg nach dem Schwimmbad getroffen und dann bin ich am Berg an dir vorbei gefahren 

In Barntrup hatten wir unserem Bulli mit Werbung und Pavillon stehen

so genug oT, werde mal die Tage ein Bild von meinem Hobel einstellen

Andre


----------



## Thaddel (16. Dezember 2010)

So, dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich hier ebenfalls richtig aufgehoben bin. Das Bike ist noch kein Ultraleichtgewicht, aber mit ca. 10.8 Kilogramm doch schon angenehm zu fahren. Im Frühjahr kommen da noch Furious Fred drauf. Ausserdem liebäugle ich mit einer Truvativ Noir Carbon-Kurbel. Die Kabel werden demnächst noch auf die richtige Länge gekürzt, die erscheinen mir noch etwas zu lang. Aber hier mal die Bilder... :











Koba SL Lenker und Vorbau mit Titanschrauben:






Dämpferaufnahme am Carbonrahmen:






Mein Carbonflaschenhalter (Keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist, aber er gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut) :






Hinterbau mit XT-Schaltwerk. Das Schaltwerk bekommt nächste Woche schöne rote Elox-Aluschrauben:






Nochmal Dämpferaufnahme im Detail:






Der Rahmen:






Und noch der Umwerfer:






Hier noch die Schnellspannachsen von Koba (POP-Products). Sorry, dieses Bild wurden leider nur mit dem iPhone geschossen, da die DSLR im Service war:






Und noch das Ritzelpaket (3x9):






Ein weisser Tune Komm-Vor ist noch auf dem Postweg hierher. Zusammen mit der Sattelstütze dürfte die Kombi dann auf ca. 261 Gramm kommen. Soviel wiegt zur Zeit schon fast allein der Sattel... 

Zum Rahmen kann ich sagen, dass ich selten so einen steifen Rahmen gefahren bin. Ist wirklich  auch im Wiegetritt... 

Price ist, für alle die es nicht kennen, eine Unternehmung aus der Schweiz. Das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist in meinen Augen ungeschlagen. Da ich nicht weiss, ob ich hier direkt auf den Hersteller verlinken darf lege ich Interessierten Google ans Herz. Bei Price ist auch alles Custommade, also man kann sich sein Traumbike zusammenstellen... 

So, aber nun genug der Schleichwerbung, ich hoffe euch gefällts. Mir tut es das auf jeden Fall...  Die Pedale sind übrigens nur die Winterpedale, da meine Freundin auch ab und zu mit dem Bike fährt. Darum auch die verschiedenen Sattelhöhen. Teileliste hängt an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (17. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schickes Rad, bleiben die Pedale?
Vielleicht würde ich persönlich noch die Felgenaufkleber abmachen, aber sonst echt schick, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Thaddel (17. Dezember 2010)

Im Frühjahr kommen dann wieder Clicks drauf. Weiss nur noch nicht genau welche, da ich auch wieder neue Schuhe brauche...


----------



## Stefan86 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich wollte euch auch mal mein neues Bike vorstellen. Gestern angekommen. 

Serious Mt. Cataract AM Pro



 



Pedale werden noch geändert aber ich glaube dank dem Wetterchaos hier in NRW kommt das Paket vom DPD heute nicht mehr an.


----------



## Thaddel (17. Dezember 2010)

Schaut meinem auch sehr ähnlich. Geo und Teileauswahl gefallen mir. Farblich ist es mir etwas zu weiss, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache. 

PS: Ich warte auch schon ewig auf meinen Komm-Vor, vermutlich liegt der irgendwo am Zoll rum... Diese faulen Säcke...


----------



## Stefan86 (17. Dezember 2010)

Nach meinem Geschmack hätte die Gabel auch noch weiß sein können. 
Mein Wunsch war schon länger ein weißes Bike eventuell mit ein paar roten Highlights. Mal gucken, der Flaschenhalter ist in rot bestellt und vielleicht kommen auch noch rote Schnellspanner und diese XLC Bar Grips mit den roten Ringen  dran. Die Pedale die ich bestellt habe passen farblich auch perfekt ans Bike.


----------



## Thaddel (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ist nicht so, dass ich weiss nicht schön finden würde, ich hab mich nur langsam etwas satt daran gesehen... 

Hast eine Bezeichnung von den Pedalen? Die wären für mich vielleicht noch interessant...


----------



## SingleLight (17. Dezember 2010)

Pd-m520


----------



## Stefan86 (17. Dezember 2010)

Das sind die Shimano PD-M520. Sind auch recht günstig, beim Bike-Discount 16,95.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a15168/pd-m520-pedal-weiss.html
Gibts auch glaube ich noch in schwarz und silber.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2010)

hier mal mein Neuaufbau ...










gewicht ist wie abgebildet 9,3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2010)

schade dass du die linie mit 3T lenker und vorbau nicht durchgezogen hast!

würde mir um einiges besser gefallen, und schwerer wäre es auch nicht.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2010)

welchen lenker und vorbau meinst du? hast mal nen link?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2010)

z.b.
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=15955;page=1;menu=1000,2,89;mid=9;pgc=0

oder (fahre ich mit 3T vorbau. bild im album.)

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=14649;page=1;menu=1000,2,89;mid=77;pgc=0

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11372;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=9;pgc=0


----------



## MS1980 (17. Dezember 2010)

der 3T Lenker sieht gut aus und gefällt mir, würde von den Farben auch super passen. mal sehen, bissl geld ist ja noch über ...


----------



## Thaddel (17. Dezember 2010)

So ca. 9,3 - 9,4 Kilogramm ist auch mein Endziel...  Schönes Simplon...


----------



## Tizi1992 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hier mein Corratec Revolution 2011 ! Ca.10.4 kg. Mit neuen Laufrädern und Tubeless-Kit unter 10 ! Was haltet ihr von meinem Rad ? Änderungsvorschläge erwünscht !


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/800112]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2010)

Stefan86 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich wollte euch auch mal mein neues Bike vorstellen. Gestern angekommen.
> 
> ...




So,so, dann verbauen die jetzt auch den Rahmen! 
Erst bei Poison gesehen, dann bei Focus und Rock Machine, und,und,und...
Kommt auch von Astro, falls ich mich nicht irre!?

Kann aber nur gutes darüber sagen..
P/L- Verhältnis ist super.
Meine Schwester hatte den Rahmen auch mal.


----------



## Thaddel (17. Dezember 2010)

> Was haltet ihr von meinem Rad ?


Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, dass ich mit einem Fully an das Gewicht eurer Hardtails rankomme...  

Soll aber nix daran ändern, dass mir dein Rad gut gefällt...  Den Spacerturm würde ich aber noch entfernen, das sieht nicht so dolle aus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2010)

Sind an dem Corratec Aufnahmen für Cantis ?   Sieht so aus..

Sonst finde ich es echt hübsch!!


----------



## Tizi1992 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja das hast du gut erkannt ! Ich habe mich auch gewundert aber mein Händler hat gesgat das die von Corratec extra einlaminiert wurden um wenn es von Leichtbauern erwünscht ist noch Cantis nachrüsten zu können um das letzte Gramm rauszuholen !


----------



## Tizi1992 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Spacertürmchen sind schon weg und das Gewicht gefällt mir auch noch nicht ich hoffe das ich zum Start der Marathonsaison bei 9.2 kg bin !


----------



## MK-Sven (17. Dezember 2010)

So dann möchte ich hier jetzt auch mal mein Bike zeigen:

http://www.rcpicture.de/review.php?sid=4271&recat=

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig...
Was meint Ihr, ist mein erstes Bike Projekt!?
Kritik erwünscht!
XTR ist unterwegs.
Gewicht leider noch etwas zu schwer, aber ein neuer LRS wird am WE ausgesucht!
Später sollen die guten Parts vom NOX an einen C14 Carbon Rahmen dran.
Eure Meinung zum jetzigen Stand?


----------



## unocz (18. Dezember 2010)

ich denke das ist ausbaufähig, wichtig wäre auch eine vorderradbremse


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2010)

Auch am lrs kannste sehr leicht noch gewicht sparen


Aber nen guter anfang gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MK-Sven (18. Dezember 2010)

Die VR Bremse liegt hier schon, ABER die Befestigungsschelle ist vermackelt und kommt SO nicht ans Bike...  Schelle ist neu geordert! 
Titanschrauben zur Scheibenbefestigung kommen auch noch... 
AC 16 17 von Tune anstelle der Salsa Spanner kommen auch noch in Schwarz. 50gr. gespart.
Was für ein LRS würdet Ihr zusammenstellen? Die Reifen und Schläuche wiegen derzeit auch noch verdammt viel 
Was für nen Ritzelpaket würdet Ihr nehmen? Da hab ich noch son Shimano 08/15 Stahl drin, da würde auch noch was gehen!
Ich dachte da so an die Golden Nugget von Sram, da preislich und optisch recht interessant! Gewicht ist auch OK(?) für den Preis.
Alternativen?
Ich denke da kommen noch viele Gramms runter!
Was würrdet Ihr noch tauschen? Soll kein UL werden (das wird der C14) aber schön und stabil bei nem recht angenehmen Gewicht!
Sattelstütze von Race Face wird auch gekürzt und spare ca. 50gr. (da ist doch wirklich ne Skala drauf wo man abtrennen kann, wieviel man einspart...) 
Kurbel soll aus optischen Gründen die Race Face Deus werden, so ist Lenker, Vorbau Stütze und Kurbel passig.
Wo würdet Ihr weiter schrauben?


----------



## MK-Sven (18. Dezember 2010)

Achso, noch zu erwähnen ist natürlich das alle Schrauben aus Titan oder Alu erstezt werden. 
Wenn das Bike knapp unter 10Kilo liegt ist es OK!
Das C14 soll dann unter 8,5Kilo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Dezember 2010)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber im Moment ist da doch noch überhaupt kein Leichtbau dran (Wohlgemerkt: Damit will ich nicht sagen, daß das Rad in irgendeiner Weise schlecht ist). Da dann schon von Alu- und Titanschraube zu fabulieren, ist m.E. etwas verfrüht.

Bei der Stütze nochmal nachschauen. Die Skala ist für die Einstecktiefe, damit man weiß, wie weit man sie nach der Abfahrt wieder herausziehen muß. Um 50g einzusparen, müßtest Du die schon radikal kürzen...

Mit Golden Nugget meinst Du die 9-fach X.0-Kassette, oder? Die ist etwas schwerer als eine XT, welche zudem günstiger ist.

Laufräder: Kommt auf Dein Budget/Gewicht/gewünschte Reifenbreite/Einsatzgebiet an.


----------



## MK-Sven (18. Dezember 2010)

Nee, das ist wirklich ne Scala fürs Gewicht! Steht sogar in der Beschreibung die der Stütze beiliegt!  Lesen kann ich...  
Selbst am Lenker ist ne Scala fürs Gewicht!
Leichtbau soll es ja auch nicht werden(wie geschrieben), aber nen Alltagsrad was ohne grosse Probleme läuft und trotzdem net sooo schwer ist! Und nebenbei nice ausschaut!
Die Schrauben für die Optik und nen bisl fürs Gewicht. 
Das C14 wird dann richtig Leichtbau, beim NOX ist die Ausgangsbasis Rahmen/Gabel ja schon zu schwer dafür!
Aber über das C14 werde ich dann gesondert berichten! 
UND: Böse bin ich dir auch net! Ist halt mein erstes Custom und man lernt dazu! 
Ich hab Blut geleckt...
Drum das C14 wo Leichbau mehr Sinn macht!


----------



## Thaddel (18. Dezember 2010)

Habe an meinem Price-Fully soeben den SL-M770 XT-Schalthebel in der Funktionalität auf XTR SL-M970 umgebaut. 

Hier die Anleitung...


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Dezember 2010)

@MK-Sven

mir ist es bei Dir ein wenig zu viel Wunsch und Träumerei.... ich schätze mal, Du bist noch relativ jung und ich glaube Du brauchst an dem Bike nicht unbedingt "alle" Schrauben durch Titanschrauben zu ersetzen! Fang doch z.B. bei den Reifen an. Evtl. ein Racing Ralph hinten (so macht das wenig Sinn), leichteren Sattel, kürzeren Vorbau (und negativ verbaut) und wenn Du dann nicht mehr wissen solltest, wo Du das Geld hinstecken kannst, würde ich anfangen über Titanschrauben nachzudenken....aber bis dahin ist noch viel zu tun! (Schaltung, Bremsen, LRS, Lenkergriffe usw. usw.)

und Du benutzt entschieden zu viele Smiley´s....


----------



## MK-Sven (18. Dezember 2010)

@hhninja81:

"aber bis dahin ist noch viel zu tun! (Schaltung, Bremsen, LRS, Lenkergriffe usw. usw.)"

Wenn Du meine ganzen Antworten gelesen hättest wüsstest Du das ne neue XTR Schaltung unterwegs ist!
Griffe von Crank Brotheres aus Moosgummi sind ebenfalls geordert.
Bremse für VR liegt hier und ich wüsste nicht was an der the one nicht gut sein sollte?
Die ist auch am HR verbaut...
Der Sattel könnte durchaus leichter sein, da hast Recht, aber für 25km zur Arbeit möchte ich auch schon relativ bequem sitzen! 
Den nutze ich schon länger und hat sich bei mir gut bewährt, ein Carbonio fürs C14 liegt hier schon.
Zu den Titanschräubchen...
Da habe ich hier ziemlich viele von liegen!
In diversen grössen und Farben. Bleibt nunmal nicht aus wenn man aus dem Motorsport kommt denn da werden die Schrauben auch benutzt!  (...und SORRY den Smily konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen!)
Reifen war damals eine Notlösung weil der Händler vor Ort nichts anders da hatte. 
Werde mal den von Dir vorgeschlagenen probieren!
Ich kann dir zwar sagen welcher Reifentyp im Motorsport wann und wie geht, aber beim Bike fange ich von Null an was das anbelangt...

"mir ist es bei Dir ein wenig zu viel Wunsch und Träumerei...."

Was sollte bei mir Wunsch und Träumerei sein? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz?
Ich habe ganz klar geschrieben das das NOX ein solides und schönes Alltagsrad mit relativ wenig Gewicht werden soll und kein Harcore Racebike, mehr nicht! 
Ich könnte auch gleich mit einem High End Bike anfangen, aber das wäre so als wenn Du Dich sofort in ein Superkart mit 100PS und 320km/h spitze setzen würdest!
Nur wäre das dann purer Selbstmord...
Ich habe bisher nicht behauptet das das Bike ein richtiges Leichtgewicht werden soll, nur halt das es leichter werden soll...
Mit den Smilys gebe ich dir recht!

so long...

Sven


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich baue auch gerade ein neues Bike auf. Ich verbaue aber nicht erst die alten Teile, wenn die neuen Sachen auf dem Postweg sind und ich schraube keine Schrauben an das Bike, wenn ich div. Titanschrauben rumliegen habe...

Ich poste mein Bike hier, wenn es fertig ist!

Also verbaue deine ganzen Teile, die du rumliegen oder geordert hast und poste es doch dann mit einem schönen Bild. Evtl.aufgenommen auf Deinem 25 km langen Arbeitsweg....
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MK-Sven (18. Dezember 2010)

Die alten Teile sind ja nunmal dran am NOX und werden nur getauscht gegeben Neue!
Hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben... 
Und das ist halt der Aktuelle Stand vom Bike! Punkt!
Das Bike ist ja auch schon nen paar Tage älter!
Wie möchtest Du das Bild haben? Aus der Luft von Oben? 

http://www.rcpicture.de/review.php?sid=4183&recat= 

Werde mal ein Video von meinem Arbeitsweg einstellen für Dich!
Scheint mir so als wenn Du dran zweifeln würdest...!
Wenn Du Motorsport betreiben würdest, wüsstest Du das das A&O eine gute Kondition ist und die kommt nunmal nicht von alleine! Dafür muss man schon nen bisl arbeiten!
Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht so ganz! 

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Dezember 2010)

Tizi1992 schrieb:


> Hier mein Corratec Revolution 2011 ! Ca.10.4 kg. Mit neuen Laufrädern und Tubeless-Kit unter 10 ! Was haltet ihr von meinem Rad ? Änderungsvorschläge erwünscht !
> 
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/800112]
> ...



Gefällt, hat aber noch viel Potential.
Die Ventlikappe an der Gabel find ich ja gut, was wiegt die?


----------



## MK-Sven (18. Dezember 2010)

@Geisterfahrer: Hab die XT bestellt. Danke für den Tipp, welche Kette würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (19. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fahr die XT-Kette CN-HG93 und bin vollauf zufrieden... Ist sicher nicht die leichteste Kette, aber dafür gut haltbar...

EDIT: Hab hier ein Gewicht von 294 Gramm bei 112 Gliedern gefunden...


----------



## Tizi1992 (19. Dezember 2010)

@bueschi : Die Kappe wiegt 4.5 gramm ! In meinem Album kann man noch bessere Bilder davon sehen!


----------



## Stefan86 (19. Dezember 2010)

Morgen.
Gestern sind doch noch meine Pedale usw. gekommen. Hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand.
http://img230.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78503_serious3_123_426lo.jpg

Meins wiegt übrigens 13,5 kg aber damit bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Mir machen 2 oder 3 Kilo mehr nichts aus. 

Schönen 4. Advent euch allen.


----------



## Ianus (19. Dezember 2010)

Snowbiken.....


----------



## Kesemo (19. Dezember 2010)

Den rahmen kannste mir untern baum legen


----------



## Thaddel (19. Dezember 2010)

Einfach traumhaft...   Eine Schande, dass keine Klein mehr produziert werden...

Hatte auch mal ein Attitude geschenkt bekommen als Occassion, war leider aber viel zu klein für mich... In so einem Racegreen war das damals... Naja, einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul...

EDIT: Gibts ein Gewicht oder eine Teileliste? Würd mich interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (19. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön !!!

gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## dor michü (19. Dezember 2010)

Tizi1992 schrieb:


> Hier mein Corratec Revolution 2011 ! Ca.10.4 kg. Mit neuen Laufrädern und Tubeless-Kit unter 10 ! Was haltet ihr von meinem Rad ? Änderungsvorschläge erwünscht !
> 
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/800112]
> ...



Endlich ein Corratec...bin doch nicht der Einzigste^^ Das Rad ist super optisch zumindest(unschön sind leider die Canti-Aufnahme am Rahme) Hat viel Potetial! Welcher Laufradsatz wirds denn? Meins befindet sich grad im Aufbau bzw. Abbau^^ Bald gibts neues.....


----------



## SingleLight (20. Dezember 2010)

Bin zwar nicht der Klein Fan, aber das ist echt schick


----------



## Jägermeister85 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal wieder mein KTM diesmal im Wintereinsatz 








gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## Jumpstumper (20. Dezember 2010)

Ianus schrieb:


> Snowbiken.....



Die schönste Christbaumspitze die ich mir vorstellen kann


----------



## Ianus (20. Dezember 2010)

Danke Sebastian 

Was gibts neues vom TF? Bin dort ja nicht mehr angemeldet


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Dezember 2010)

Ianus schrieb:


> Danke Sebastian
> 
> Was gibts neues vom TF? Bin dort ja nicht mehr angemeldet



Ich bin selber nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, wegen dem neuen Fully wieder sehr MTB Forums lastig, also eher hier.
Zudem interessiert mich dort nur noch der CX Bereich und die Börse.
Hab mitbekommen, dass du dort nicht mehr bist, verpasst in meinen Augen aber auch nix (gerade jetzt im Winter).

Beste Grüße und vorab (darf man das?) "Frohes Fest"


----------



## RagazziFully (21. Dezember 2010)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Sorry, dieses Bild wurden leider nur mit dem iPhone geschossen, da die DSLR im Service war:



Ist schon okay.. Ich fahr' grad auch nur die M-Klasse weil mein alter Porsche im Winter in der Garage steht..


----------



## swift daddy (21. Dezember 2010)

Rush in neuem Gewand, der alte Rahmen wurde auf Garantie von CD getauscht ... 

An ein wirkliches Vorwärtskommen war gestern leider net zu denken


----------



## 12die4 (21. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil. Ihr habt ja noch mehr Schnee als wir. Bike ist auch hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. Dezember 2010)

RIZER WEG  680ER FLAT RAN, NUN FÄHRT ES SICH SO WIE ICH ES MIR VORGESTELLT HABE


----------



## Kesemo (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin kein besonderer fully-freund, aber das würde ich selber mal probe fahren wollen


----------



## Ianus (22. Dezember 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> RIZER WEG 680ER FLAT RAN, NUN FÄHRT ES SICH SO WIE ICH ES MIR VORGESTELLT HABE



Kein Titan?


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Dezember 2010)

Ianus schrieb:


> Kein Titan?


 
 hab das ti fully verkauft und ein ti 29er wurde soeben fertig geschweisst


----------



## Ianus (22. Dezember 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ein ti 29er wurde soeben fertig geschweisst


 
Schön.... welcher Hersteller?


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Dezember 2010)

Ianus schrieb:


> Schön.... welcher Hersteller?


wird hier dann mal gezeigt


----------



## SingleLight (23. Dezember 2010)

So, nun ist es fertig, wie gesagt, geändert wurden dann Vorbau, ein Schnellspanner, damit ich den Sattel nach unten fahren kann und noch ein richtiger Reifen vorne druff





Jetzt wird bis zum nächsten Rahmenwechsel damit erst mal getourt.


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Dezember 2010)

Das TOMAC


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Dezember 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das TOMAC


 
 merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (24. Dezember 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Ich finds extrem schick, sehr sogar


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Dezember 2010)

*was sich aber beisst sind die goldenen formulas*
 denke das aus rein visuellen gründen ne silbrige bremse ala hope  besser wäre ... mal sehen


----------



## Jumpstumper (24. Dezember 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *was sich aber beisst sind die goldenen formulas*
> denke das aus rein visuellen gründen ne silbrige bremse ala hope  besser wäre ... mal sehen


----------



## Splatter666 (24. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Aber dann isses perfekt 
Auch, wenn er optisch perfekt passt - baut der H²O nicht n bissl zu hoch? Sieht so aus, als wenn die Flasche dann mit dem Dämpfer kollidieren würde 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Dezember 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Aber dann isses perfekt
> Auch, wenn er optisch perfekt passt - baut der H²O nicht n bissl zu hoch? Sieht so aus, als wenn die Flasche dann mit dem Dämpfer kollidieren würde
> ...


 bei der testfahrt keine probleme mit kleinem bidon


----------



## Tizi1992 (24. Dezember 2010)

@ dor michü : Wahrscheinlich Novatec Disc Light / FRM BOR 333 ca 1385 Gramm !
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (24. Dezember 2010)

@Don Trailo

Erstmal - klasse Aufbau! Gefällt mir nicht nur optisch, sondern auch technisch; ganz im Sinne von "form follows function" 

Der Link zur Kurbel wurde zwar schon gepostet, aber hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Gewichtsdaten. Stimmt die Herstellerangabe? Was wiegen die Teile im Einzelnen (KB, Lager, Arme)?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Dezember 2010)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @Don Trailo
> 
> Erstmal - klasse Aufbau! Gefällt mir nicht nur optisch, sondern auch technisch; ganz im Sinne von "form follows function"
> 
> Der Link zur Kurbel wurde zwar schon gepostet, aber hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Gewichtsdaten. Stimmt die Herstellerangabe? Was wiegen die Teile im Einzelnen (KB, Lager, Arme)?


 
hi und danke

genau"form follows function"!

meine ist ja die 15 G die nun eben von e13 heisst....
lager war 88 gramm kurbel mit blätter(grosses und mittleres token, kleines 15G 655 gramm)


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2010)

Wollte an der Stelle mal nen Wintergruß senden. 
So siehts bei mir im Garagenhof aus.


----------



## Tundra HT (26. Dezember 2010)

@Metrum

Schön cleanes Bike hast du da. Super für den Winterbetrieb!!

So sieht es bei mir am Bodensee aus, hab ne kleine Runde über meinen Hausberg gemacht. Sind nur Handypics, aber man sieht glaub ich trotzdem wieviel Fun die Tour gemacht hat. Sind am Heiligenberg entstanden...






Gruß Jan


----------



## mog.32 (26. Dezember 2010)

@metrum:
schönes schlichtes bike; mir gefällt das schwarz.
was für ein rahmen ist das?


----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2010)

das schwarze gefällt mir auch  ...

fährst du singlespeed oder mit Rohloff?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auf ein Drössiger oder ein Zoulou (mit alter, aber schönerer Geo) tippen...

Das neuere hat dieses Gusset zw. OR und Sitzrohr..


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


>



sehr schön...

meine marathon feile wird gegen ende des winters auch komplett seidenmatt schwarz


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das schwarze gefällt mir auch  ...
> 
> fährst du singlespeed oder mit Rohloff?



ist singlespeed, denn die hr-nabe ist für eine rohloff etwas dünn.


----------



## 12die4 (26. Dezember 2010)

Na, ob das bei dem Wetter so sehr Spaß macht? Bergauf in Tiefschnee mit nur einem Gang dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ich hatte es nur aus der Garage geholt nachdem ich die goldene Stütze gegen ne schwarze getauscht hatte um paar Bilder zum vergleichen zu machen, die fliegt dann aber wieder raus - weil zu schwer, war nur eben noch vorhanden. 
Mit einem Gang zu fahren ist bei dem Wetter nicht drin (nichtmal hier im Flachland) und außerdem sind die IceSpiker auf nem anderen Rad. 
Dass mit dem Rahmen konnte mir auch keiner sooo genau sagen, ich tippe aber auch auf Cooma oder Mosso Futurism.


----------



## Brostin (26. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schicke bikes sind hier zusehen, dann geb ich auch mal meins dazu;





Istn Drössi HT02 von 2008, hat aber nen Salsa Lenker mit 720mm Breite erhalten und Griffe mit Klemmen, weil die alten immer rumgerutscht sind.

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Thaddel (26. Dezember 2010)

720 mm  Da ist ein Linienbus schmaler...


----------



## fx:flow (26. Dezember 2010)

die lenkerbreite an so einem rad kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Thaddel (26. Dezember 2010)

Da habe ich selbst bei einem Freerider meine liebe Mühe... 720mm ist doch für alle Einsatzbereiche zu breit...


----------



## Brostin (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja, Einsatzbereich ist nicht nur CC sondern hin und wieder auch mal Trail und All Mountain und da is breiter gleich besser zumindest für meinen Geschmack.
Was ich vergessen hatte der Vorbau ist von 110mm auf 90mm geschrumpft worden.


----------



## dor michü (27. Dezember 2010)

Wenns die Gabel nicht dämpft...dann muss es der Lenker
Langsam kann man es auch übertreiben mit "Breiter ist Besser"
Wenn ich so an meine Hausrunde denke dann passt da kein 720mm Lenker durch


----------



## MS1980 (27. Dezember 2010)

Thaddel schrieb:


> 720 mm  Da ist ein Linienbus schmaler...


 

 der is gut ...


----------



## IceQ- (27. Dezember 2010)

720mm? Alter musst du Breit gebaut sein^^

Im ernst: Wird der noch angepasst? Weil habe auch mit einem ähnlichem Fahrrad meine ersten 2 Jahre verbracht. Auch mit vielem was eine 100mm Stahlfedergabel überlastet hat. Aber 720mm habe ich nie genutzt, ich bin von meinem 650mm Lenker auf 680mm und dann wieder auf 670mm 
Einfach probieren ist mein Tipp: aber 720mm, da kommst du doch in keinem Trail zwischen den Bäumen durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (27. Dezember 2010)

Hm doch, also ich bin bis jetzt zwischen jedem Baum durchgekommen und ich hab auch nicht das Gefühl, dasser mir zu breit is.
Also weiß ich auch nicht was die hier alle haben...


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> 720mm? Alter musst du Breit gebaut sein^^
> 
> Im ernst: Wird der noch angepasst? Weil habe auch mit einem ähnlichem Fahrrad meine ersten 2 Jahre verbracht. Auch mit vielem was eine 100mm Stahlfedergabel überlastet hat. Aber 720mm habe ich nie genutzt, ich bin von meinem 650mm Lenker auf 680mm und dann wieder auf 670mm
> Einfach probieren ist mein Tipp: aber 720mm, da kommst du doch in keinem Trail zwischen den Bäumen durch!



wenn ich sowas schon lese...


----------



## IceQ- (28. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon lese...


 
Entschuldigung Meister, 
ich habe soeben gemessen: 691mm mit meinem Messband an meiner gedachten Stelle auf meinem Hometrail. 
720mm ist bei allem Respekt sehr viel. Für mich ehrlich gesagt fast unvorstellbar, da hätte ich wohl keine Kontrolle mehr in bestimmten Situationen.

 Klang vlt. bissle überdoof geschrieben, aber wollte nur ihn darauf hinweisen, dass er vlt durchprobieren kann und ich über sowas sehr verwundert war. Sorry in Zukunft formuliere ich mich anders.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2010)

für mich sind 640mm auf technischen cc und marathon kursen perfekt.
der wechsel von 600mm mit bar-ends auf 640mm low-riser war letztes jahr beim ruhrbike-marathon eine offenbarung.

kontrolle ohne ende und schnell war ich trotzdem noch.


720mm finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch schon recht viel an einem hardtail.
habe an meiner stadtschlampe einen 660mm low-riser und da wirds doch schon sehr eng mit.


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (28. Dezember 2010)

brrr  kalt und rutschig draußen - aber schön ist es trotzdem. Bin heute  mal durch den Park und Wald gefahren? Na ja, fahren - Schnitt von 2 km/h


----------



## Thaddel (1. Januar 2011)

Mein weisser Tune Komm-Vor ist jetzt auch montiert... Habe heute bemerkt, dass ich ihn zu wenig angezogen habe, jedenfalls sass ich plötzlich einige Zentimeter weiter vorne...  Hier gibts nochmal die Bilder, für die die sich nicht an mein Bike erinnern können... 











Koba SL Lenker und Vorbau mit Titanschrauben:






Dämpferaufnahme am Carbonrahmen:






Mein Carbonflaschenhalter (Keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist, aber er gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:






Hinterbau mit XT-Schaltwerk. Das Schaltwerk bekommt nächste Woche schöne rote Elox-Aluschrauben:






Nochmal Dämpferaufnahme im Detail:






Der Rahmen:






Und noch der Umwerfer:






Hier noch die Schnellspannachsen von Koba (POP-Products). Sorry, dieses  Bild wurden leider nur mit dem iPhone geschossen, da die DSLR im Service  war:






Und noch das Ritzelpaket (3x9):






Jetzt fehlen nur noch die roten Eloxschrauben fürs Schaltwerk, die Furious Fred (Frühjahr), und dann müssen noch die Leitungen gekürzt werden, dann ist das Biest fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (1. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte euch mein Touren-HT vorstellen. Es muß als Rennrad-Ersatz, Kinderanhängerzugmaschine, GA-Gerät herhalten und darf auch mal ein Rennen fahren.

Bevor die Unkerufe kommen: Die Magura Laurin harmoniert sehr gut in dem Rad und in Verbindung mit dem 711 mm Lenker hat man einiges an Abfahrtsperformance mehr. Mit der FCR-Absenkung auf 90 mm kann man dann ja auch wieder in Richtung original gehen 





Der Spacerturm kommt noch weg 

Ausstattung:
Sunn Prime 2008
Magura Laurin FCR
Sram X.0 (Trigger, Schaltwerk)
Avid Juicy 7
Shimano XTR (Umwerfer, Pedale)
Sunline XC (Vorbau)
Salsa (Lenker)
Syntace (Griffe)
Veltec (Naben)
FRM XMD388 
Selle Italia SLR XP

Gewicht: 11,11 inkl. Dreck und Spacerturm


----------



## thomas79 (2. Januar 2011)

Den Flaschenhalter hatte ich mal eine Zeitlang am Rennrad, da sind oft die Flaschen rausgefallen. Ich denke beim MTB wirds noch öfters passieren


----------



## bernd e (2. Januar 2011)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Den Flaschenhalter hatte ich mal eine Zeitlang am Rennrad, da sind oft die Flaschen rausgefallen. Ich denke beim MTB wirds noch öfters passieren



Ist der BBB aus Alu und der hält die Flasche erstaunlich gut, also nicht schlechter als ein Spezialiced an meinem LV 301 oder einen X-Tas-Y den ich mal hatte.


----------



## thomas79 (2. Januar 2011)

Dann nehme ich alles zurück, meiner ist nämlich aus Carbon.


----------



## Stefan86 (3. Januar 2011)

Hier mal zwei Pics vom ersten Einsatz.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Januar 2011)

das schwarz/weiß sieht ganz gut aus,aber ist der Flaschenhalter rot?
das passt denn nicht ganz , sonst ok ...


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Januar 2011)

Das Price gefällt mir gut. Evtl. noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen, die Fulcrums sehen immer sehr "laut" aus. Die Zugverlegung ist allerdings merkwürdig. Warum führt man die Züge am OR entlang, und nicht übers UR und die Kettenstrebe? Dann könnte man die auch durch den oder nahe am Drehpunkt verlegen und hätte kaum Zuglängenänderung oder Abknickgefahr beim Einfedern.

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## seuchenvogel (4. Januar 2011)

moinmoin... 
mit unter schicke räder in der gallerie... 

mein rädchen ist zwar schon bei den youngtimern.... aber ich denke hier ist es auch recht gut augehoben.... 

klein palomino ... 









aufbaufred...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452361


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Januar 2011)

Grausam


----------



## david99 (4. Januar 2011)

Sehr sehr komisch irgendwie... löst Unwohlsein beim Hinschauen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. Januar 2011)

sieht aus wie ein chopper :/


----------



## MS1980 (4. Januar 2011)

irgendwie eigenartiges Design, aber wem's gefällt ...
mir nicht ...


----------



## Clemens (4. Januar 2011)

Sehr selten noch in freier Wildbahn, Klein Palomin mit der 'guten' alten Antriebsschwinge von Maverick. Nicht gerade die beste Erfindung des ehemaligen Rock Shox Bosses Ted Turner.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Januar 2011)

Mein treuer französischer Begleiter hat rechtzeitig zum Winter ein paar Updates bekommen. 















Zum perfekten Winterwetter fehlt nur noch ein bisschen Sonnenschein. Schön ist es aber auch so. Kann mich gar nicht mehr entsinnen, wann wir letztes Mal so früh so viel Schnee hatten, der nicht sofort wieder wegschmolz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2011)

mit der neuen "winter"bereifung wird mein chameleon zum richtigen tourenmonster ... heut morgen ca [email protected] ohne probleme teils auf gefrorenem/festgetrampeltem boden teils in tieferem losen schnee 

das kleine chameleon macht immer mehr spass beim aktuellen wetter


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Januar 2011)

Das Lapierre ist spitze! .....fands aber mit den Decals an der Gabel noch besser.

Gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Januar 2011)

Danke! 

Ich nehme an du meinst die Suntour-Gabel mit den blauen Decals? Rein optisch fand ich die auch besser. Sie musste weichen, die Gabel da oben ist eine Reba SL 120. 20% mehr Federweg bei fast identischem Gewicht und wesentlich besserem Ansprechverhalten haben mich doch überzeugt. Leider gibt es kaum noch Gabeln mit schwarz oder silber anodisierten Standrohren, das aktuelle braun oder gold (Fox Kashima :kotz passt fast nirgendwo mehr dazu.


----------



## SingleLight (4. Januar 2011)

Das Lapierre ist echt schön aufgebaut, man sieht das da Herz dran hängt, macht sicher jede menge Spaß Ein Low-Riser wäre für mich persönlich bei dem Bike vielleicht noch eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## mistermoo (4. Januar 2011)

tolle farbcombi kann man nur sagen 

zudem perfekt aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Januar 2011)

@Jaypeare
 wird immer edler und schöner!
BRAVO


----------



## MS1980 (5. Januar 2011)

das Lapierre ist echt schön, sind die blauen Teile alle Nachgerüstet,oder ist das ne Edition? auch das Blau an der Bremse ...
das würde ich so auch nehmen ...


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2011)

Zuviel des Lobes, danke .

Wenn man einmal mit dem Bastelvirus angesteckt ist, wird man ja nie fertig. Aber ich hoffe trotzdem, mit dem Bike einen finalen Zustand erreicht zu haben. Da steckt mittlerweile so viel Geld drin, dass ich dafür locker zwei weniger durchgestylte, technisch aber gleichwertige Bikes bekommen hätte. Schon irgendwie verrückt.



SingleLight schrieb:


> Ein Low-Riser wäre für mich persönlich bei dem Bike vielleicht noch eine Überlegung wert.



Riser (egal ob low oder high) mag ich optisch nicht. Aber etwas breiter und/oder stärker gekröpft könnte der Lenker sein, das stimmt. Der ist eher eine Notlösung, weil ich den Duraflite Carbon bei der Griffmontage zerstört habe.  Bleibt aber erstmal dran.



MS1980 schrieb:


> das Lapierre ist echt schön, sind die blauen Teile alle Nachgerüstet,oder ist das ne Edition? auch das Blau an der Bremse ...



Bremsteile, Naben, Spacer, Lenkerstopfen und Schnellspanner kannst du so von Hope kaufen. Die Bremsadapter, Zugführungen am UR, die Klemmteile der Sattelstütze und den Zugstufeneinsteller der Gabel hat hst_trialer hier aus dem Forum eloxiert (danke nochmal für die tolle Arbeit ).


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich nehme an du meinst die Suntour-Gabel mit den blauen Decals? Rein optisch fand ich die auch besser. Sie musste weichen, die Gabel da oben ist eine Reba SL 120. 20% mehr Federweg bei fast identischem Gewicht und wesentlich besserem Ansprechverhalten haben mich doch überzeugt. Leider gibt es kaum noch Gabeln mit schwarz oder silber anodisierten Standrohren, das aktuelle braun oder gold (Fox Kashima :kotz passt fast nirgendwo mehr dazu.


 
Ups, ja dachte es wäre noch die Suntour !
Na dann, viel Spass mit der Reba.......


----------



## mtbiker94 (5. Januar 2011)

@ jaypeare:
super geiles bike! darf ich fragen was für ne breite die wild grip r sind und wie sie sich fahren?


----------



## Thaddel (5. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Price gefällt mir gut. Evtl. noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen, die Fulcrums sehen immer sehr "laut" aus. Die Zugverlegung ist allerdings merkwürdig. Warum führt man die Züge am OR entlang, und nicht übers UR und die Kettenstrebe? Dann könnte man die auch durch den oder nahe am Drehpunkt verlegen und hätte kaum Zuglängenänderung oder Abknickgefahr beim Einfedern.
> 
> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?



Das mit den Leitungen war halt so... Den Rahmen habe ich nicht selbst nachgewogen, aber ich hörte dass er ca. 2'200 Gramm sein soll exkl. Dämper mit Aluhinterbau...

Wegen den Felgen: Ich bin da auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Ganz ohne Decals wirken sie mir zu nackt, aber nur einen Teil wegnehmen halte ich bei den Fulcrums auch für unvorteilhaft. Werd da mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2011)

mtbiker94 schrieb:


> @ jaypeare:
> super geiles bike! darf ich fragen was für ne breite die wild grip r sind und wie sie sich fahren?



Natürlich darfst du. Das sind 2.1er, die fallen aber breiter aus, als die 2.25er Nobbys (Evo, älteres Modell), die vorher drauf waren.

Die Reifen sind bisher absolut überzeugend. Laufen gefühlt leichter als die Nobbys und sind diesen gripmäßig trotzdem in wirklich jeder Situation überlegen. Insbesondere im Nassen war der Wechsel eine Offenbarung: Wo die Nobbys hilflos und unkontrolliert wegschmierten, hatte ich mit den Grip'r keine Probleme. Auf Schnee sind sie aber natürlich suboptimal. Wirklich leicht sind sie auch nicht.

Der Verschleiß scheint allerdings relativ hoch zu sein. Dafür kriegt man für das, was ein Satz kostet, bei Schwalbe gerade mal einen Reifen.


----------



## randficht (5. Januar 2011)

...wow... das LaPierre ist ab sofort auf meiner persönlichen orderliste wenn dann mein geliebter youngtimer die hufe hoch macht 

zum vergleich mal mein angestaubtes Scott Endorphine von 97, glaub ich. 

hab damals glatte 3000Dm gelöhnt... mittlerweile paar ebay-sachen gewechselt für kleines geld   hat sicher 20.000km runter... viel strasse und Forstwege, nur wenig gelände, deswegen ist auch gerade der lrs mit den marathons drauf... versuche aber grad ne furious fred, mavic crossride kombi tubeless zu basteln...

achja, bevor euch die augen wehtun... der lenker und die barends gehören so weil ich paar männerschultern mit mir rumtrage 

...ähm, wie funzt das mit den pics???






aha...


----------



## 12die4 (5. Januar 2011)

Das Lapierre ist wirklich schön. Aber ich würde das um das Gabelbleib geschlungene Tachokabel unbedingt ändern. Muss ja nicht gleich Funk sein, aber so sieht's ******* aus. Dann eher oben um die Bremsleitungen wickeln und dann an der Gabel gerade herunterführen.


----------



## r19andre (5. Januar 2011)

randficht schrieb:


> ...wow... das LaPierre ist ab sofort auf meiner persönlichen orderliste wenn dann mein geliebter youngtimer die hufe hoch macht
> 
> zum vergleich mal mein angestaubtes Scott Endorphine von 97, glaub ich.
> 
> ...








so geht das


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2011)

is irgendwien spannender Rahmen.


----------



## Northern lite (6. Januar 2011)

vom Scott Emdorphine habe ich damals auch geträumt...

...die angeblichen 2cm vertikalen Flex war bei der Probefahrt eine Offenbarung (für damalige Verhältnisse)

aber der Aufbau geht meines Erachtens so gar nicht. Technisch sicher sehr gut... aber es ist ja schon ein Klassiker und ich würde ihn mit entsprechenden Teilen aufbauen...

Ich finde die Kurbel Gabel und das SW irgendwie deplatziert...

aber das ist ja nur MEINE Meinung....


----------



## randficht (6. Januar 2011)

...naja... was wären denn geeignete parts ohne mein sparbüchse fürs lapierre(?) unnütz zu plündern? 
original waren da komplett lx und rockshox judy verbaut... hab über die jahre doch nur die v-brake und das schaltwerk bissl mit xtr ersetzt, die völlig vergammelte kurbel getauscht und ne sid race rangeschraubt... die alte judy war doch extrem am limit...  
vorbaukrimskrams ist alles ritchey wcs (für super-lau ersteigert) ...tioga teile sind damals schon schrott gewesen... was bedeutet "SW"? ...außerdem fahr ich die kiste bei jedem wetter und hängs nich ins büro  deswegen lag mein augenmerk wohl bissl mehr auf funktion... haste recht


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2011)

SchaltWerk 

wenn sid, dann eine alte.
schaltung was in der richtung xtr m95x oder eine alte xt.
die bremsen passen auch irgendwie nicht so richtig ins bild.

das bike sieht für mich sowieso mehr nach straße als nach gelände aus.
liegt wohl an den laufrädern und reifen.


----------



## randficht (6. Januar 2011)

schaltwerk  so doof...

ne alte (hellblaue) sid? nee lass ma... das tut dem auge erst recht weh in der kombi  die originale judy war pi..gelb... solche farblichen irrtümer sind wohl zu recht verschwunden  die bremsen sehen eigentlich genauso aus wie original, naja... aber danke für die anregung... mit meinen 2,25 ff rädern sieht das schlanke endorphin aber auch bissl überfordert aus 

jetzt aber ab in die loipe


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2011)

randficht schrieb:


> ... wenn dann mein geliebter youngtimer die hufe hoch macht :daumen:
> 
> zum vergleich mal mein angestaubtes Scott Endorphine von 97, glaub ich.
> [/quote]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hype (7. Januar 2011)

hier nun mal ein bild von meinem neuen bike welches ich mir bis weihnachten aufgebaut habe. dies war meine erste tour damit und ich muß sagen, dass ich mehr als zufrieden damit bin. der rahmen ist zwar nicht so was besonderes wie einige andere hier, aber ich finde meine zusammenstellung einfach gelungen (für mich)


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2011)

nach wie vor ein schönes cube


----------



## Havi (7. Januar 2011)

hype schrieb:


> hier nun mal ein bild von meinem neuen bike welches ich mir bis weihnachten aufgebaut habe. dies war meine erste tour damit und ich muß sagen, dass ich mehr als zufrieden damit bin. der rahmen ist zwar nicht so was besonderes wie einige andere hier, aber ich finde meine zusammenstellung einfach gelungen (für mich)



Doch gefällt   Ich würd vielleicht die Aufkleber von den Felg... aber lassen wir das.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Januar 2011)

schönes cube 

par updates am chameleon
jetzt mit fox vanilla r gabel 140mm und dt  swiss ex500 felgen auf x1900  naben mit sapim speichen... und weil die aufkleber auf den felgen so  riesig und bunt waren kamen die gleich runter... sieht in ganz schwarz eh besser aus


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Januar 2011)

So stelle ich mir ein AM-HT vor. Sehr schick und den Rahmen sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. Bisschen zu schwarz vielleicht. 

Was wiegt eigentlich der Chameleon-Rahmen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Januar 2011)

ich steh auf düster 
...und das bike kann wesentlich mehr ab als AM... war sogar schon im park damit ohne probleme  ... was mich aber auch nicht von AM touren von 50km und mehr abhält...
gewogen hab ich es noch nicht aber der L rahmen (so wie meiner) soll ca 2000g wiegen.


----------



## Thaddel (8. Januar 2011)

Beim Lapierre würde ich noch einen digitalen Funkcomputer verbauen... Das Kabel passt da so überhaupt nicht hin...


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Januar 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Beim Lapierre würde ich noch einen digitalen Funkcomputer verbauen... Das Kabel passt da so überhaupt nicht hin...



Zustimmung, was die Kabelverlegung angeht. Aber ein Funkcomputer kommt mir nicht ans Rad, ich hasse die Dinger. Also muss ich mit dem rumhängenden Kabel leben.


----------



## amg 2 (8. Januar 2011)

fahre seit guten 2 jahren einen mavic wintech mit empfänger im schnellspanner .

keine störungen und keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (8. Januar 2011)

Habe noch einmal ein wenig am Federweg herumgespielt, jetzt mit realistischen 130. Fährt sich jetzt viel besser und habe nun auch mehr druck auf dem Vorderreifen. Fährt auch im Wald ganz gut





Das Jahr 2011 kann nun beginnen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kanonental (8. Januar 2011)

Richtig schoenes cube!  was wiegt das?


----------



## hype (9. Januar 2011)

danke. so wie auf dem bild mit spikereifen um die 11kg in 18". jetzt wo der schnee leider schon wieder weg ist mit den nobby nic um die 10,5kg. ist zwar kein leichtgewicht aber mir reicht es allemal. denke mir, dass mein rad so wie es da steht ein guter kompromiss zwischen gewicht und preis ist.


----------



## Kanonental (11. Januar 2011)

Das denke ich auch  
Mal was anderes: ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Klickpedalen fuer mein f4. Ich bevorzuge welche mit grosser auflageflaeche, da ich auch ab und zu mit normalen schuhen wohin fahre. Nun dachte ich mir, dass es vllt. ganz gut waere, sich CB candy C's oder Candy 2's zu kaufen, da ich an diese im moment recht guenstig (C 22 euro, 2 60 euro) rankommen kann. Taugen die denn was? Ich habe gelesen, dass es schwierig sein soll sie auszuklicken, da der ausloesewinkel 15-20 grad ist...
Shimano wuerde ich auch in Betracht ziehen, finde ich aber vom gewicht, design her nicht sehr dolle.

Gruss Kanonental


----------



## mr.j0e (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Candys.
Mit normalen Schuhen lassen die sich aber maximal auf der Straße fahren, und da auch mehr schlecht als recht.
Mit Klickschuhen funktionieren die super.
Das mit dem Auslösewinkel ist soweit richt, du musst den Fuß weiter verdrehen damit du rauskommst, man kommt aber auch (wenns brenzlig wird) durch reißen des Fußes nach oben raus.
Der Vorteil des großen Winkels ist eben die Bewegungsfreiheit die du in der horizontalen mit den Füßen hast ohne ausklicken zu müssen, auf Balancepassagen mMn ein Vorteil.
Beim CB-System lässt sich übrigens die Auslösehärte nicht verstellen, falls das für dich eine Rolle spielt.

@SingleLight: Dein Switchback gefällt mir nachwievor super. Was hast du jetz für einen Vorbau dran?


----------



## Kanonental (11. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Ausloesehaerte sollte kein Problem sein, wird schon nicht so hart sein  Hast du die C oder welche? Die frage waere dann, ob sich der ordentliche aufpreis von C zu 2 lohnt. Der einzige unterschied ist ja nur, dass der kaefig der 2 komplett aus alu ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.j0e (11. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, das war mal so eine "Sonderserie" auf der Packung steht weder C noch 123 oder so drauf.
Waren preislich aber zwischen C und 2 ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Januar 2011)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch
> Mal was anderes: ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Klickpedalen fuer mein f4. Ich bevorzuge welche mit grosser auflageflaeche, da ich auch ab und zu mit normalen schuhen wohin fahre. Nun dachte ich mir, dass es vllt. ganz gut waere, sich CB candy C's oder Candy 2's zu kaufen, da ich an diese im moment recht guenstig (C 22 euro, 2 60 euro) rankommen kann. Taugen die denn was? Ich habe gelesen, dass es schwierig sein soll sie auszuklicken, da der ausloesewinkel 15-20 grad ist...
> Shimano wuerde ich auch in Betracht ziehen, finde ich aber vom gewicht, design her nicht sehr dolle.
> 
> Gruss Kanonental


 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...411;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=2;orderby=2

Günstig...gut...einstellbar...Optik ist wie immer Geschmackssache.

Besten Gruß


----------



## mr.j0e (12. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob der solche unbedingt gemeint hat, weil da ja der Klickmechanismus nicht von beiden Seiten erreichbar ist.
Dann eher die hier (für Shimano): klick


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Januar 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der solche unbedingt gemeint hat, weil da ja der Klickmechanismus nicht von beiden Seiten erreichbar ist.
> Dann eher die hier (für Shimano): klick


 
Sind die mit normalen Schuhen nicht igitt...?

gruß


----------



## mr.j0e (12. Januar 2011)

sind glaub ich tendenziell eh alle nicht-Flat-Pedale wenn man sie über längere Strecken fährt ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

so bis 50-60 km is mir eigentlich wurscht ob flat oder klick da kommts auf den einsatz an... drüber raus sind mir klicks dann doch lieber wegen dem runderen kraftsparenderen tritt...
aber die diskusion ob flat oder klick ist wie ne diskusion über ne lieblingsfarbe


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...411;page=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=2;orderby=2
> 
> Günstig...gut...einstellbar...Optik ist wie immer Geschmackssache.
> 
> Besten Gruß



wer solche pedale haben will kann sich bei mir melden , hab welche herzugeben günstig


----------



## Bill Tür (12. Januar 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sind die mit normalen Schuhen nicht igitt...?
> 
> gruß


Im Stadtbetrieb merke ich kaum einen Unterschied zu normalen Käfigpedalen. Und durch die Aufstandsform ist der Druck sehr angenehm verteilt. Im Gelände noch nicht erprobt, aber bei den vorangegangenen Schneeausfahrten und auf den Buckelpisten, vorher als Straßen bekannt, keine Probleme, auch bei profillosen Schuhen. Bei den schwarzen geht die Beschichtung aber sehr schnell ab.


----------



## Kanonental (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe mir jetzt schon viele berichte ueber die CB's und SPD's gelesen und habe festgestellt, dass die meisten Leute CB hassen, oder lieben. So ziemlich das gleiche bei shimano. Von den time atac alium pedalen, habe ich allerdings nur positives gelesen. An besagtes modell koennte ich fuer 46 euro bekommen. Ich denke, dass sieht nach ner guten loesung aus, was meint ihr?


----------



## mr.j0e (13. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so bis 50-60 km is mir eigentlich wurscht ob flat oder klick da kommts auf den einsatz an... drüber raus sind mir klicks dann doch lieber wegen dem runderen kraftsparenderen tritt...
> aber die diskusion ob flat oder klick ist wie ne diskusion über ne lieblingsfarbe



Ging mir nicht um die Diskussion ob Flat oder Klick (Ich fahr beides) sondern darum das diese Kombilösungen (eine Seite Klick eine Seite normal bzw. Klick mit Käfig herum) mit normalen Schuhen im Gelände und auf längeren Strecken unangenehm sind.

@Kanonental:
klick gibts da sogar für nen 10er weniger 
Wobei die von der Aufstandsfläche her aussehen als hätten sie auch nicht mehr als Shimano oder CB.
Dafür sind die halt sackschwer.
Aber mit Pedalen ist es vermutlich wie mit Reifen: Durchprobieren und das persönliche Optimum finden, wenn du mit denen nicht zufrieden bist kaufst du halt ne andere Marke. Im Schlimmsten Fall hast du dann halt paar  fehlinvestiert die du aber im Bikemarkt zumindest teilweise wieder reinbekommen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte die Time mal und das war das schlechteste was ich je gefahren bin. Hab mich da echt gefangen gefühlt, weil die einfach nicht ausgelöst haben. bin auch schon Ritchey, Exustar, CB und Shimano gefahren und die waren durch die bank besser.

Die Auflagefläche ist bei den Time zu vernachlässigen.

Grüße Inox


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

hallo an alle ein paar bilder von meinem bike


----------



## Groudon (17. Januar 2011)

Wie haste denn den Umwerfer in dem Gold erstrahlen lassen?!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (17. Januar 2011)

Nicht etwas viel "Gold" ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

iwie will mir zu dem bike nix einfallen...


----------



## Kesemo (17. Januar 2011)

Von der linken seite aus gesehen gefällts mir iwie besser als von rechts. Trotzdem 2 much mMn


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2011)

Mir auch nicht - und ich habe echt ne Weile überlegt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

das bike strahlt irgendwie so ne art brain blocker aus...


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2011)

gibts sowas wie "langweiligbunt"? das würde es bei mir treffen!
oder "eintönigbunt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2011)

ha ha geile wort kreation


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wie haste denn den Umwerfer in dem Gold erstrahlen lassen?!




drumherum abgeklebt bißchen angeraut und lackiert


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Januar 2011)

Immerhin wurde das Farbkonzept konsequent und mit Liebe zum Detail durchgezogen. Sattel, Züge und Griffe finde ich übertrieben. Sonst gefällt es mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Nicht etwas viel "Gold" ?



ist mittlerweile weniger geworden...schrauben am dämpfer jetzt schwartz ahedkappe silber....und noch paar kleine sachen...bißchen farbe ist besser als garkeine


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)




----------



## 12die4 (17. Januar 2011)

Also Silber mit Gold find ich nicht mal am Weihnachtsbaum schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (17. Januar 2011)

das lackieren des Umwerfers fetzt mir aber ^^ mach ich vlt mal in weiß


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also Silber mit Gold find ich nicht mal am Weihnachtsbaum schön...




ne find ich auch nicht aber an meinem bike!!! ist doch sowieso alles geschmackssache


----------



## mistermoo (17. Januar 2011)

einzig die leitungen stören das farbkonzept für mich
das mit dem umwerfer ist jedenfalls ne einfache saubere lösung, um einen zusätzlichen farbtupfer zu setzen


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> das lackieren des Umwerfers fetzt mir aber ^^ mach ich vlt mal in weiß




hab dein cube gesehen...umwerfer in blau würde es bestimmt auch gut ausehen??


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Januar 2011)

So, dann geb ich´s euch mal: Mir gefällt das Bike!!
Ich finde allerdings, dass es durch schlechten Bilder, also die ersten 3, echt blöd aussieht. Insgesamt find ich das Bike aber optisch echt gelungen.
Silberne Gabel wär noch geil.

Eine Frage tut sich mir gerade auf: Warum hat die Recon die Luftkammer rechts und Lockout links?


----------



## poison2008 (17. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> So, dann geb ich´s euch mal: Mir gefällt das Bike!!
> Ich finde allerdings, dass es durch schlechten Bilder, also die ersten 3, echt blöd aussieht. Insgesamt find ich das Bike aber optisch echt gelungen.
> Silberne Gabel wär noch geil.
> 
> Eine Frage tut sich mir gerade auf: Warum hat die Recon die Luftkammer rechts und Lockout links?





dankeschön!!! ne ich habe die luftkammer links ist nur eine kappe meiner alten fox gabel drauf geschraubt und rechts die druckstufen dämpfung...noch keinen passender hebel....


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Januar 2011)

Achso, musst du mich so verwirren?^^


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2011)

Sag mal, haste den Sattel auch angemalt, sieht so aus, oder gibts den so?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2011)

hier passt das rad ja auch... und schick is es ja


----------



## poison2008 (18. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sag mal, haste den Sattel auch angemalt, sieht so aus, oder gibts den so?




jep,unten abgeklebt und drauf gesprüht...zum experimentiren...nix für die ewidkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe mal dass die Farbe jetzt alle ist! 
Man sieht ja auf den Bildern den Unterschied, es hat ja offenbar nicht sehr gut gehalten. Klebt der Rest jetzt an der Hose?


----------



## poison2008 (18. Januar 2011)

so in etwa...wie gesagt hab rum experimentiert


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2011)

Dann lass nächstes mal den rum weg, dann klappts besser.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2011)

Endlich fertig!
Der Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden sonst bleibt es dieses Jahr erstmal so. Vielleicht kommt noch ne Durin rein, mal schaun.


----------



## der_dino (23. Januar 2011)

schön mit den blauen Speichennippeln... nur der weiße Sattel geht gar nicht... passt nicht zu den silbernen Decals/Kurbel...  und wenn du die passende Lenkerhöhe gefunden hast kürz schleunigst mal den Gabelschaf(haste ja selber schon geschrieben)  musste 2 mal gucken um diesen Knubbel am Lenker zu identifizieren 

edit: wasn da rotes an der Sattelstütze??mach das weg


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2011)

Ja aber ich will erstmal zwei drei Touren machen und probieren. Das wirkt da auch alles sehr klobig, weil der Akku von der Lampe noch aufm Vorbau ist.
Das Rote ist nurn kleines Rücklicht für die Heimfahrt. ist nur mit Klettverschluss dran gemacht, also nichts dauerhaftes


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Sieht wirklich toll aus. 
Aber ich muss auch sagen, der Sattel muss schwarz! 
Oder machs wie Poison2008 und hol Dir Sprühflasche mit Lack!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2011)




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2011)

*werfmichweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (23. Januar 2011)

wollte das bike und die gabel noch anders lackieren , aber habe es dann nicht mehr ausgehalten und doch schon zusammen gebaut.

meins für 2011.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Da haue ich mein BMC doch gleich mal hinterher:





Lenker/Vorbau wird noch gegen Parts von Kore getauscht...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)




----------



## amg 2 (23. Januar 2011)

he, sollen wir eine bmc galerie aufmachen ??


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

wegen mir nicht.
mich nervt es jetzt schon wenn ein und das selbe rad in zig unterschiedlichen threads gepostet wird.

außerdem gibt ja mehr oder weniger schon 2 bmc threads wo bilder gepostet werden.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Januar 2011)

Wie viele von den BMC-Rahmen hat der Bikepalast eigentlich verramscht? Jahrelang sah man fast nie eines, und jetzt gibts die reinste Invasion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

ich fahre den nur wegen kurschat. 

die sind noch nicht mal alle weg!
die angebote gibts aber schon sehr lange.


----------



## Slow (23. Januar 2011)

k_star: Sehr guter Aufbau! Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt besser, als der 1. Aufbau (racelastige Aufbau).

Wie viel FW hat das Fourstroke eigentlich?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

welcher 1. aufbau?

bei mir hat sich nichts geändert was die geometrie usw. angeht.
habe nur die weiße sid race gegen die jetzige reba sl getauscht, weil die sid zu labberig war. auch mit meinen nur 70kg.

oder meinst du das grüne bmc oben?
wobei sich das im vergleich zu meinem auch nicht wirklich unterscheidet.

federweg ist 100/100mm.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fahre den nur wegen kurschat.
> 
> die sind noch nicht mal alle weg!
> die angebote gibts aber schon sehr lange.



Ich weiß. Ist ja auch verlockend, tolle Rahmen und sensationeller Preis. Ich habe monatelang heldenhaft widerstanden und bin gestern dann doch auch noch schwach geworden. Allerdings wirds bei mir kein BMC ...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Na nun musste aber auch sagen was es wird!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2011)

so... letzte dienstfahrt heute...
morgen gibts ENDLICH das neue 
... noch ein bild zum abschied


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na nun musste aber auch sagen was es wird!!!


Ein "intensives" AM-Fully.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, welche(s) Bike(s) ich dafür abstoße.


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Januar 2011)

@k_star : Spitzen Bike!! Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Bist du mit der Noir zufrieden? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich die Aerozine am Quantec gegen die redwin tauschen soll......vom Gewicht her bringts ja nicht viel finde aber die Optik Klasse.
Kannst du was über die Michelins berichten?

Danke und Gruß

Und hier noch mein Tourer.......


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Du willst doch eh Dein SS abgeben - oder doch nicht mehr? Bin auch am überlegen meins abzugeben oder doch ne Schaltung dran zu basteln. Ist auch nicht mein Ding und nur geiles Aussehen bringts ja auch nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @k_star : Spitzen Bike!! Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Bist du mit der Noir zufrieden? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich die Aerozine am Quantec gegen die redwin tauschen soll......vom Gewicht her bringts ja nicht viel finde aber die Optik Klasse.
> Kannst du was über die Michelins berichten?



danke!

hatte gestern noch ne schwarze elixir r dran, aber das paast irgendwie gar nicht. dazu müsste die gabel weiß sein.
naja, es fährt und macht spaß. da ändere ich bis auch lenker (flatbar+bar-ends) und schalthebeln (x.0 twister) nichts mehr dran.
mal sehen ob es dann etwas mehr zum racer wird.

mit der noir bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden.
schalten usw. alles top.
nur die lager sollen wohl nicht so toll sein, aber mal abwarten ...

zu dem michelins kann ich nur sagen dass man die wahrscheinlich nur noch sehr selten bekommt.
sind xcr mud, und für das wetter eigentlich ganz brauchbar.
fahre sie sonst bei schlammigen cc-rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> hatte gestern noch ne schwarze elixir r dran, aber das paast irgendwie gar nicht. dazu müsste die gabel weiß sein.
> naja, es fährt und macht spaß. da ändere ich bis auch lenker (flatbar+bar-ends) und schalthebeln (x.0 twister) nichts mehr dran.
> ...




Brauchst auch nichts ändern da passt doch alles.
Aber klar, wenn du barends willst würd ich auch eher nen Flatbar nehmen.
XO Twister bin ich auch am überlegen, hab aber nur Shimano Schaltwerke rumliegen und deswegen wirds dann wieder zu teuer.
Und die Attacks wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen.


Thx...
Na ja, die Aerozine Lager sind leider von der Halbarkeit genauso  .....issen.


Hört sich gut an.
Liegen die wirklich bei 600 gr?
Kenne jetzt auch niemanden der sie fährt, würd mich aber mal reizen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2011)

Die  BMCs´ gefallen mir auch immer besser , gerade in dem Giftgrün! 
Kenne mich nur mit deren Produktpalette nicht aus.
Ist das Fourstroke das XC-Fully?
Der Importeur ist ganz bei mir in der Nähe..

Die Noir (inkl. Lager) gibt´s momentan immer mal günstig in der Bucht.
Habe mir auch eine für´s 29" geschossen..

Allen eine schöne Woche!!


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du willst doch eh Dein SS abgeben - oder doch nicht mehr? Bin auch am überlegen meins abzugeben oder doch ne Schaltung dran zu basteln. Ist auch nicht mein Ding und nur geiles Aussehen bringts ja auch nicht.



Doch doch. Das kommt definitiv weg, Interessenten gibts schon. Trotzdem hab ich noch zu viele Bikes, aber ich hänge so an denen. Das ist das Problem, wenn man in jedes einzelne viel Herzblut beim Aufbau investiert hat. 

Das AMS auf der letzten Seite ist super. Eigentlich mag ich schwarze Bikes nicht, aber das sieht einfach scharf aus. Lass die Aerozine dran, eine rote Kurbel würde m.M.n. zu stark rausstechen. Zudem ist das eine Sorgloskurbel.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2011)

Fahre die Aerozine auch an nem Bike und habe null Sorgen und dass bei 90 kg. Und da liest man immer die wäre instabil!


----------



## Slow (23. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> welcher 1. aufbau?
> 
> bei mir hat sich nichts geändert was die geometrie usw. angeht.
> habe nur die weiße sid race gegen die jetzige reba sl getauscht



Ah okay, soviel macht der Gabeltausch aus. ;-)
Hab den 1. Aufbau mit der Sid irgendwie anders im Kopf gehabt und hätte nicht gedacht, dass du nur die Gabel gewechselt hast.





			
				taunusteufel78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Fourstroke das XC-Fully?



Ja, kann man so sagen. Dann gibts das ehemalige Trailfox TF03 (was ich hab), jetzt eher mit dme Speedfox zu vergleichen, die haben 120mm FW und dann noch TrailfoxTF01 und TF02 mit bis zu 150mm FW.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das AMS auf der letzten Seite ist super. Eigentlich mag ich schwarze Bikes nicht, aber das sieht einfach scharf aus. Lass die Aerozine dran, eine rote Kurbel würde m.M.n. zu stark rausstechen. Zudem ist das eine Sorgloskurbel.



Danke!
Am AMS soll die Aerozine auch bleiben, dachte an mein Quantec.
Klar ist die Kurbel super, fahre sie auch an 2 Bikes aber das mitgelieferte Innenlager hat mir schon nach kurzer Laufzeit Probleme gemacht.
Hab jetzt ein X-Type drinnen.



Metrum schrieb:


> Fahre die Aerozine auch an nem Bike und habe null Sorgen und dass bei 90 kg. Und da liest man immer die wäre instabil!



Na mit der Kurbel ansich hab ich keine Probleme, wieg aber auch nur 78 kg =). Nur das Lager überzeugt mich nicht....?
Vielleicht auch zu wenig Pflege.....
Wie lange läuft dein Innenlager denn schon?


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Januar 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> das mitgelieferte Innenlager hat mir schon nach kurzer Laufzeit Probleme gemacht.
> Hab jetzt ein X-Type drinnen.



X-Type = Race Face? Auwei...
Angeblich sollen die ja seit letztem Modelljahr deutlich besser geworden sein. Schlechter ging allerdings auch nicht. Die Aerozine-Lager sind an sich von der Lagerqualität her nicht schlecht, aber mies gedichtet. Bei schlechtem Wetter geben die dann - wie viele andere auch - schnell den Geist auf. Bin mittlerweile wieder bei Shimano gelandet, die sind unter den günstigen HT2-Lagern immer noch die Langlebigsten.

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie sich "Edellager" ala CK, Reset, Hope und Co. so machen. Gibts da schon Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> X-Type = Race Face? Auwei..



Ich denke mal, das X-Type Lager ist nicht kaputt gegangen sondern nun als Ersatz verbaut.

Damit hier mal wieder ein Bild hineinkommt:

Mein Reise-Alltags-Touren-Bike.

Poison Ethanol - Komplett Eigenbau.

(Zur Beschreibung auf meiner Seite einfach auf das Bild klicken)


----------



## RagazziFully (24. Januar 2011)

Das Rad versprüht ungefähr so viel Charme wie die zugehörige Homepage..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2011)

*Kann bitte einer das Bild da oben entfernen?!!!!!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2011)

Manchmal könnte man meinen hier wird mit Peter Lustig gepimpert...
*schmeiss-mich-weg*



@Metrum:

  Bei deinen posts habe ich immer fun!!!  ..oder das kommt vom Antibiotika!?


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2011)

Ich meine es aber nie böse!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich meine es aber nie böse!




Trotzdem...


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2011)

Dafür habe ich zusammen mit meiner Freundin köstlich über Deine Signatur gelacht!


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Januar 2011)

Ne, also da bin selbst ich der Meinung, dass sowas hier nicht hergehört, und wenn meine Toleranz an ihre Grenzen stößt, ist echt was gehörig daneben.
Aber hey, gute Bildqualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2011)

Der einzige Vorteil an dem Foto ist dass man mal* ALLES AUF EINEM BILD* hat was gar nicht geht!


----------



## mistermoo (24. Januar 2011)

das Foto gehört hier genauso hin wie die anderen CC Räder auch, ansonsten BITTE ich um Thread Titel Änderung

wer seine Webseite besucht hat, hätte vielleicht auch gelesen dass er auch längere Tagestouren oder Mehrtagestouren fährt

da will ich euch mal sehen wie ihr das mit Gepäck oder vielleicht auch Zelt macht

diese selbsternannte Style Polizei sollte da auch mal mehr an den Tourer denken der eben jenes Rad, zweckmäßig einsetzt


----------



## RagazziFully (24. Januar 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das Foto gehört hier genauso hin wie die anderen CC Räder auch, ansonsten BITTE ich um Thread Titel Änderung



Im Titel steht auch *"Comments erwünscht"*, also ist doch alles in bester Ordnung..

Ein gesundes Selbstbewusstsein muss schon sein wenn man so ein Gelöt hier reinstellt.. anderswo wird man für so ein Rad vom Mob mit Knüppeln durch den Wald gejagt..

Ohne Zweifel ein gutes und zweckgemäßes Rad, aber hier gehts ja um's angucken und schön finden...


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2011)

*Gelöt!* 

Ragazzi wenn ich ne Frau wär würde ich ein Kind von Dir wollen!


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Januar 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> diese selbsternannte Style Polizei sollte da auch mal mehr an den Tourer denken der eben jenes Rad, zweckmäßig einsetzt



Prinzipiell bin ich deiner Meinung, aber wir sind hier immer noch in einem MTB-Forum, noch dazu im CC-Unterforum. Das Ding hat mit CC ungefähr so viel zu tun wie ein Moped mit einem Ferrari. Zweckmäßiger Aufbau - ja sicher. Aber kein MTB. Für sowas gibt es geeignetere Unterforen als dieses.

Hoppla Galerie tschuldigung Alibibild:


----------



## Jumpstumper (24. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich deiner Meinung, aber wir sind hier immer noch in einem MTB-Forum, noch dazu im CC-Unterforum. Das Ding hat mit CC ungefähr so viel zu tun wie ein Moped mit einem Ferrari. Zweckmäßiger Aufbau - ja sicher. Aber kein MTB. Für sowas gibt es geeignetere Unterforen als dieses.
> 
> Hoppla Galerie tschuldigung Alibibild:



Immer wieder geil, Lefty in einem Non-CD, beides faszinierend


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Januar 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Im Titel steht auch *"Comments erwünscht"*, also ist doch alles in bester Ordnung..
> 
> Ein gesundes Selbstbewusstsein muss schon sein wenn man so ein Gelöt hier reinstellt.. anderswo wird man für so ein Rad vom Mob mit Knüppeln durch den Wald gejagt..
> 
> Ohne Zweifel ein gutes und zweckgemäßes Rad, aber hier gehts ja um's angucken und schön finden...



Vor allem geht es hier nach wie vor um MTB´s und das ist es m.M.n. nicht/nicht mehr.


----------



## RagazziFully (24. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ragazzi wenn ich ne Frau wär würde ich ein Kind von Dir wollen!



Schade.. nur dann?  Wir könnten es ja trotzdem versuchen, da kommt bestimmt ein ganz lustiger Bastard (hinten) raus. 

Haha.. genug Unsinn für Heute, ich troll' mich ins Bett zu meiner Freund*IN*...


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2011)

darf man so was hier zeigen?


----------



## SingleLight (25. Januar 2011)

Nee darf man nicht Zwar nicht mein Fall, aber es hat was

Ich finde das Poisen nicht schlecht, so etwas ähnliches habe ich auch, bei dem Kak Wetter grad draußen, nicht das schlechteste. Außerdem kann man
damit auch CC fahren, man muss es halt können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2011)

Bin bei dem Marin immer bissel hin und her gerissen, wegen des Hinterbaus.
Aber ich glaube es gefällt mir doch!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn in der Titel-Leiste nur :"Eure CC-Räder (Bilder und Comments erwünscht!)" gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich das Bike auch nicht gepostet. 

Ändert den Titel oder lebt damit!

Viele Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> darf man so was hier zeigen?



sind die reifen, besonders der hinterreifen, für artgerechte haltung des bikes tauglich?

die sitzposition, abstand lenker - sattel, sieht sehr gedrungen aus.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2011)

Das Orange ist das Bike von Madam, sie wollte ein richtiges Mountainbike, vollgefedert, Scheibenbremse und Rohloff Speedhub.
Der Rahmen ist Größe S 

Und weil das Teil so geil ist, habe ich mir eins in M aufgebaut und für Männchen natürlich in blau.





Die Supersonic Wurstpellen fahre ich mit Latexpampe, da stecken die schon einiges weg. Der Race King hat mehr Grip als man ihm auf den ersten Blick zutraut. Für Taunus ausreichend, für Alpencross kommt hinten auch ein Mountain King drauf.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2011)

...also den MARIN-Rahmen finde ich einfach saugeil!  



Vielleicht etwas schwer... Aber was Anderes 



Manitou-Gabel passt mMn nicht...


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Januar 2011)

Ich habe dazu irgendwo mal ein Review gelesen. Das fing damit an, dass der Autor sich fragte, was die Designer bei Marin wohl eingeworfen hatten, bevor sie diese Rahmen designten. Man könnte alternativ auch vermuten, dass die Hydroforming-Maschine ein Bewusstsein entwickelte, ob ihrer monotonen Arbeit durchdrehte und sich sagte: "So, jetzt mach ich mal was GANZ anderes!"

Schön? Naja. Interessant? Oh ja! Selten noch dazu.


----------



## RagazziFully (25. Januar 2011)

Marin Quad + Speedhub ergibt bestimmt ein recht mörderisches Gesamtgewicht..

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen der Hinterbau sei sehr breit und man dengelt leicht mit Fuss oder Knöchel dran.. ?


----------



## Teguerite (25. Januar 2011)

Mein neuestes Spielzeug (Ende 2010):


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Januar 2011)

gefällt  ... naja gut vieleicht bis auf die silbernen decals auf den felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (25. Januar 2011)

echt schönes Teil ... 

welches Modell ist das und welche Gabel ist verbaut?

gewicht?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

magura durin 100 r

steht doch drauf.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gefällt  ... naja gut vieleicht bis auf die silbernen decals auf den felgen



Watt denn für Decals???





MS1980 schrieb:


> ...



Gefällt mir auch! 



*Wie ist der Pace Star Compound, Teguerite?*


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Januar 2011)

keine ahnung eben diese silbernen "streifen" oder ist das irgendwie in der felge drinn ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2011)

Joaaa, gefällt! 

Vielleicht die Decals von der Gabel entfernen und etwas die Züge kürzen..!?
Wirken aus der Perspektive sehr wild & lang.

Vom Vorbau her könnte es mein Rad sein    => Vorbau negativ, aber minimal Spacer drunter. 
Man(n) könnte ja auch die Spacer weglassen und den Vorbau aufsteigend montieren..., mach ich aber auch nie! Mag den Schaft nie so radikal kürzen, da ich gerne mal Teile wieder verkaufe. Da sind manchmal 15mm mehr Gabelschaft von Vorteil.. 

Ich vermute es nicht unter 11kg!? Los, raus mit der Sprache...  ;-)


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> keine ahnung eben diese silbernen "streifen" oder ist das irgendwie in der felge drinn ?



bei den SLR´s ist das lackiert....

obwohl ich das bei dem Rad gerade gut finde....passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

lackiert?
dann guck dir die felge mal richtig an.

soweit ich weiss sind die felgen in dem bereich ausgefräst.


die decals an der gabel würde ich in jedem fall dort lassen.
passt in meinen augen perfekt zum lrs und dem wenigen anderen rot.


----------



## Teguerite (25. Januar 2011)

Die Spacer habe ich noch drin weil ich noch am testen bin ...
Gewogen habe ich es auch nicht ... 
Sollte ohne Pedale etwas unter 11 sein, laut Katalog.

Die Felgen sind so, kann ich höchstens mit schwarz matt drübersprühen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Die Spacer habe ich noch drin weil ich noch am testen bin ...
> Gewogen habe ich es auch nicht ...
> Sollte ohne Pedale etwas unter 11 sein, *laut Katalog*.
> 
> Die Felgen sind so, kann ich höchstens mit schwarz matt drübersprühen



..laut Katalog!! Also doch über 11kg 


..dann würde ich dich für nicht mehr ganz gescheit einstufen!!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> lackiert?
> dann guck dir die felge mal richtig an.
> 
> soweit ich weiss sind die felgen in dem bereich ausgefräst.
> ...



oder so... es sind aber keine Aufkleber. 
Evtl. noch andere Schnellspanner!

@taunusteufel
andere lackieren ja auch ihre Sättel!


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Januar 2011)

OMG ... schon wieder sind wir beim thema sprühdose  

nene... dann lieber so lassen


----------



## Teguerite (25. Januar 2011)

Mann, das war nur ein Scherz mit den Felgen ...

Schon mal danke für eure Kommentare, ist immer interessant was andere in dem Hobel sehen, selbst ist man da ja meist etwas voreingenommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> bei den SLR´s ist das lackiert....
> 
> obwohl ich das bei dem Rad gerade gut finde....passt!





HeavyBiker schrieb:


> keine ahnung eben diese silbernen "streifen" oder ist das irgendwie in der felge drinn ?




Das entsteht durch den Mavic-eigenen Gewichtstuningprozess an der Felge 


Zitat:_"Felge... Gewichts-Tuning: ISM"_


Da wird einfach Material aus der Felge heraugefräst (oder sonstwie herausgearbeitet)...

...ob dann das blanke Aluminium noch lackiert wird, 



*@k_star: so isses*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Mann, das war nur ein Scherz mit den Felgen ...
> 
> Schon mal danke für eure Kommentare, ist immer interessant was andere in dem Hobel sehen, selbst ist man da ja meist etwas voreingenommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das entsteht durch den Mavic-eigenen Gewichtstuningprozess an der Felge
> 
> 
> *Da wird einfach Material aus der Felge heraugefräst (oder sonstwie herausgearbeitet)...*
> ...



..glaube der Schnickschnack heißt bei denen ISM oder so..!?


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Januar 2011)

aber eigentlich find ich das bike ziemlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..glaube der Schnickschnack heißt bei denen ISM oder so..!?



ja 


siehe Beitrag von 21:45...





HeavyBiker schrieb:


> aber eigentlich find ich das bike ziemlich


...was habt ihr immer für geile animationen


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Marin Quad + Speedhub ergibt bestimmt ein recht mörderisches Gesamtgewicht..
> 
> Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen der Hinterbau sei sehr breit und man dengelt leicht mit Fuss oder Knöchel dran.. ?



Ich denke 12,5 kg ist für ein All Mountain mit Vario Sattelstütze und Rofloff Speedhub schon OK.

Wenn man Füsse wie ein Hasenkasten hat, dengelt man sicher an den Hinterbau.

Auf jeden Fall hebt es sich von dem Einheitsbrei ab.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2011)

so... hier mal meine neue heizer mopete  ein Hai END
es ist noch net ganz fertig aber so kann ich jetzt erstmal fahren.
der spacerturm kommt NATÜRLICH noch weg und noch ein spacer weniger unterm vorbau , so bleibts dann aber wohl auch.
bestellt sind noch ritchey carbon sattelstütze und vorbau aber leider grad net lieferbar 
bereifung ist im mom winter trainingsbereifung , fürs racen wird der hintere dann gewechselt gegen einen aspen.
gewogen hab ich auch noch net aber mach ich wenns ganz fertig ist 
ne andere schöne leichte sattelklemme will ich auch noch aber da hab ich noch keine ahnung was... einer ne anregung?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich habe noch eine MCFK Sattelklemme für eine 31,6 Stütze hier liegen.....

http://mcfk.de/Sattelstuetzklemme.html

Gewebe und Schrauben schwarz


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2011)

gefällt mir die klemme... ist das die ganz schwarze oder schwarz carbon? wie hoch baut die denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gefällt mir die klemme... ist das die ganz schwarze oder schwarz carbon? wie hoch baut die denn?


...meinste mit "ganz schwarz" evtl. UD???



Wirst sicher viel Spaß haben mit dem Hai! 



Pass mit den Bremsen auf!

Die packen Mal so RICHTIG zu


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...meinste mit "ganz schwarz" evtl. UD???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja genau UD...
und ja spass werd ich sicher haben 
und wegen der bremsen... hab alles für einen wechsel auf avid elixir hier, nur siehe meine sig.... das fehlt noch


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja genau UD...
> und ja spass werd ich sicher haben
> und wegen der bremsen... hab alles für einen wechsel auf avid elixir hier, nur siehe meine sig.... das fehlt noch



Wozu Carbonhebel?



Gut, habe ich auch, aber wenn das Rad Mal ungünstig fallen sollte wird's teuer  

...dann sind se ab...


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2011)

weils schick aussieht... und wenn ab , dann neu 

naja mit den 180er scheiben würde mir die bremsleistung der magura schon reichen (bin sie auch ne ganze saison am anderen cc bike gefahren) aber standfester bei dauerabfahrten und besser zu dosieren sind die elixir schon meiner meinung nach und gewichtsmäßig wür ich nochmal so ca 60g sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> weils schick aussieht... und wenn ab , dann neu
> 
> naja mit den 180er scheiben würde mir die bremsleistung der magura schon reichen (bin sie auch ne ganze saison am anderen cc bike gefahren) aber standfester bei dauerabfahrten und besser zu dosieren sind die elixir schon meiner meinung nach und gewichtsmäßig wür ich nochmal so ca 60g sparen



Echt?

Bin die Elixir noch nicht gefahren, aber die Louise finde ich Mal echt bissig und "zupackend"...


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2011)

@HeavyBiker

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2011)

jup, auf jeden fall...
fahr die magura auch an meinem enduro mit 200/180er scheiben , absolut sorglos und ausreichend selbst bei langen downhills nur mag ich das "hebelgefühl" bei einer elixir lieber... deshalb hab ich die elixir auch an meinem downhiller und am FR HT verbaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jup, auf jeden fall...
> fahr die magura auch an meinem enduro mit 200/180er scheiben , absolut sorglos und ausreichend selbst bei langen downhills nur mag ich das "hebelgefühl" bei einer elixir lieber... deshalb hab ich die elixir auch an meinem downhiller und am FR HT verbaut.



Cool! 


Ich bin von Lousie auf Juicy Ultimate gewechselt... damals ... Finde das Gefühl bei Avid auch besser


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Votec! Die etwas extravaganten Laufräder passen hier gut, finde ich. Komplett mattschwarz wärs langweilig. Der Rahmen in dem "Stealth"-Design ist aber, tschuldigung, rattenscharf.

Aber wenn dich jemand nach dem Gewicht fragt, zitiere nie irgendwelche Herstellerangaben oder Kataloggewichte. Die sind meistens, naja sagen wir mal, ziemlich optimistisch (kleinste Rahmengröße, ohne Lack, ohne Pedale, ...).

Hat nicht Marzocchi eine zeitlang das Gewicht seiner Gabeln ohne Schaftrohr angegeben?


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hat nicht Marzocchi eine zeitlang das Gewicht seiner Gabeln ohne Schaftrohr angegeben?



Bei Marzocchi bin ich mir nicht sicher, bei RST war es Standart, Manitou hat´s auch eine Zeit lang gemacht, bis man auf die Idee gekommen ist, das Öl beim wiegen wegzulassen.

Ich finde 11kg und mehr für das Votec aber auf jeden Fall viel zu viel, bei den Komponenten ist das Gewicht nicht vertretbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich finde 11kg und mehr für das Votec aber auf jeden Fall viel zu viel, bei den Komponenten ist das Gewicht nicht vertretbar.


...irgendwie müssen ja diese niedrigen Preise zu Stande kommen 


Votec: 1A Parts, schwerer Rahmen


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bei Marzocchi bin ich mir nicht sicher, bei RST war es Standart, Manitou hat´s auch eine Zeit lang gemacht, bis man auf die Idee gekommen ist, das Öl beim wiegen wegzulassen.
> 
> Ich finde 11kg und mehr für das Votec aber auf jeden Fall viel zu viel, bei den Komponenten ist das Gewicht nicht vertretbar.



Dafür ist es optisch eins der schönsten Bikes.... ich bin kein Freund von Fullys aber das Ding hat es mir echt angetan!
anderer Sattel, andere Schnellspanner und den Karbelsalet ordnen/kürzen.... dann wäre es für mich Perfekt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Bei Marzocchi bin ich mir nicht sicher, bei RST war es Standart, Manitou hat´s auch eine Zeit lang gemacht, bis man auf die Idee gekommen ist, das Öl beim wiegen wegzulassen.
> 
> *Ich finde 11kg und mehr für das Votec aber auf jeden Fall viel zu viel, bei den Komponenten ist das Gewicht nicht vertretbar.*



HM, ich fahre ein LV 301 in L, kpl. XTR 970, einen 1550g - LRS, RocketRons´ und eine umgebaute und abgespeckte (gewichtstechnisch) 115mm Reba. 
Es sollte eine leichte Langstrecken-Sänfte für lange Marathons werden, keine ultraleichtbau Waffe.
Ich liege so in diesem Gewichtsbereich, deshalb auch meine Einschätzung zum Gewicht des Votec.
Der Aufbau ist schon sehr ähnlich..

Ich wundere mich auch immer über die AM und AM-Sport -Litevilles (anderer Threat), welche dann mit 2,4er Alberts und ´ner PIKE knapp sub11kg wiegen sollen!? 


Trotzdem: Nettes Votec!


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich finde 11kg und mehr für das Votec aber auf jeden Fall viel zu viel, bei den Komponenten ist das Gewicht nicht vertretbar.



Naja. Immerhin ist das ein Alufully. Schon krass, wie die Carbon-Leichtbaufeilen vom Schlage eines Spark, Stomp oder Scalpel die Wahrnehmung verzerrt haben. Ich finde 11 Kilo schon noch vertretbar, zumal ich an dem Bike keinen echten Leichtbau erkennen kann. Hochwertige Parts ja, aber nichts, was nicht noch leichter ginge.

Irgendwann wirds auch albern. Ich schleppe lieber 200g mehr an Rahmen und/oder Laufrädern mit mir rum, wenn sie dafür steif sind und ein paar Jahre halten. An meinem Lapierre sind abgesehen von den Reifen auch keine schweren Teile verbaut und es wiegt trotzdem knapp 12 Kilo. Na und? Es fährt sich super.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Naja. Immerhin ist das ein Alufully. Schon krass, wie die Carbon-Leichtbaufeilen vom Schlage eines Spark, Stomp oder Scalpel die Wahrnehmung verzerrt haben. Ich finde 11 Kilo schon noch vertretbar, zumal ich an dem Bike keinen echten Leichtbau erkennen kann. Hochwertige Parts ja, aber nichts, was nicht noch leichter ginge.
> 
> Irgendwann wirds auch albern. Ich schleppe lieber 200g mehr an Rahmen und/oder Laufrädern mit mir rum, wenn sie dafür steif sind und ein paar Jahre halten. An meinem Lapierre sind abgesehen von den Reifen auch keine schweren Teile verbaut und es wiegt trotzdem knapp 12 Kilo. Na und? Es fährt sich super.



Unterschreibe ich so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> HM, ich fahre ein LV 301 in L, kpl. XTR  970, einen 1550g - LRS, RocketRons´ und eine umgebaute und abgespeckte  (gewichtstechnisch) 115mm Reba.
> Es sollte eine leichte Langstrecken-Sänfte für lange Marathons werden, keine ultraleichtbau Waffe.
> Ich liege so in diesem Gewichtsbereich, deshalb auch meine Einschätzung zum Gewicht des Votec.
> Der Aufbau ist schon sehr ähnlich..
> ...




Ich find's schon sehr geil...





Jaypeare schrieb:


> Naja. Immerhin ist das ein *Alufully*. Schon krass, wie die *Carbon-Leichtbaufeilen* vom Schlage eines Spark, Stomp oder Scalpel die *Wahrnehmung verzerrt* haben. Ich finde 11 Kilo schon noch vertretbar, zumal ich an dem Bike keinen echten Leichtbau erkennen kann. Hochwertige Parts ja, aber nichts, was nicht noch leichter ginge.
> 
> *Ist leider so...*
> 
> Irgendwann wirds auch albern. Ich schleppe *lieber 200g mehr* an Rahmen und/oder Laufrädern mit mir rum, wenn sie *dafür steif *sind und *ein paar Jahre halten*. An meinem Lapierre sind abgesehen von den Reifen auch keine schweren Teile verbaut und es wiegt trotzdem knapp 12 Kilo. *Na und? Es fährt sich super.*



So seh' ich's auch


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Januar 2011)

11kg sind ja auch ok, aber ich finde halt, es könnte leichter sein bei der Ausstattung. Schließlich ist es nur ein Race-Fully mit 100mm.
Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich das Bike auch totschick finde? 
Sieht echt spitzenmäßig aus.

Dann bring ich auch mal einen Vergleich, mein Fully damals (früher, wo alles besser war) hatte wie auf dem Bild 11,42kg, also nicht nennenswert mehr, bei wesentlich schlechterer Ausstattung:






Und gleich noch ein Bild von mir, weil ich aufzuholen habe^^:




(bitte nicht vergrößern, schlechte Quali)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2011)

Nächstes Thema....


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> (bitte nicht vergrößern, schlechte Quali)


schon passiert 

...da wird einem ja schwindelig...


Ne, gefällt immernoch!

Obwohl mir die RF-Kurbel nicht passt...


----------



## wickedstyle (26. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Mein neuestes Spielzeug (Ende 2010):



Zuerst mal, sehr gute Bilder, was darauf zu sehen ist macht Lust auf mehr!
Schöner Aufbau.
Welcher Votec Rahmen ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (26. Januar 2011)

> Welcher Votec Rahmen ist das?


Votec V.CS                                    
Größe M

Apropos Rahmen und Gewicht. Ich hab mir auch überlegt etwas superleichtes zu kaufen, bin dann aber wieder davon abgekommen. Ich bin zig Jahre ein Hardtail von Hot Chiliy gefahren, es war quasi ein Arbeitsgerät. 
1997



2005 (gleicher Rahmen)




Der Rahmen hat von 1997 bis 2005 etwa 500´000 hm durchgehalten, in der Zeit hab ich einige "innovative" leichte Rahmen brechen sehen. Daher hab ich immer die Hoffnung dass etwas schwerere Rahmen, die nicht so am Limit gebaut sind, etwas länger durchhalten. Mir ist das wichtiger. Den Rahmen, bzw. das Bike wie auf dem unteren Bild, fahre ich heute noch immer.

Ein paar hundert Gramm kann ich ohne Stabilitätsprobleme eher Bauch einsparen. Carbon kauf ich dann wenn ich mal alt bin, hab das bisher immer über Fullys gesagt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2011)

Dürfte ein V.CS sein 



...Mist! Warst schneller...


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2011)

Bestimmt ein V.CS!


----------



## Kanonental (27. Januar 2011)

Es ist ein V.CS  jetzt muessens nur noch 6 andere posten


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2011)

das votec ist echt SEHR huebsch... das erste rad in dem sogar MIR der mavic lrs gefaellt!


----------



## RagazziFully (27. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube das ist ein V.CS!

Votec hat sich echt gemacht als Versandfirma.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein V.CS!


Langsam reichts 


Der Besitzer des Bikes hat doch schon *15,5* Stunden vor deinem Beitrag das "Geheimnis" gelüftet, um welches/n Bike/Rahmen es sich denn nun handelt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2011)

Spielverderber!!


----------



## RagazziFully (27. Januar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Besitzer des Bikes hat doch schon *15,5* Stunden vor deinem Beitrag das "Geheimnis" gelüftet, um welches/n Bike/Rahmen es sich denn nun handelt...



Votec V.CS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Votec V.CS?


Hallo!?!

Beitrag 1928...


----------



## RagazziFully (27. Januar 2011)

Füttere nicht den Troll!


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Januar 2011)

Da muss ich ganz entschieden widersprechen. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass es sich um ein V.CS handelt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2011)

also votec kann ich ja lesen bei dem schwarzen aber welches modell? das sieht ja voll cool aus


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Januar 2011)

Ich werd das jetzt mal melden, wir sind doch nicht im KTWR.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> *Ich werd das jetzt mal melden*, wir sind doch nicht im KTWR.


DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2011)

super  das gibt 3 punkte auf dem hausmeister konto


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2011)

Naja, in gewissen Landesteilen wurde schon immer gemeldet und mitgeteilt!


----------



## müsing (27. Januar 2011)

das votec - ich meine es ist ein V.CS - sieht schick aus


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2011)

aaahhhh ... solangsam kommt licht ins dunkel 

... kann einer die vermutung bestätigen?


----------



## Teguerite (27. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> aaahhhh ... solangsam kommt licht ins dunkel
> 
> ... kann einer die vermutung bestätigen?




Ja ich, eigentlich müsste ich es wissen, wenn aber jmd meint mich verbessern- oder mir zustimmen zu müssen, kann das natürlich gerne getan werden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, in gewissen Landesteilen wurde schon immer gemeldet und mitgeteilt!


Auch ein nicht-StaSi kann etwas melden 


...und Comments sind in diesem Thread zwar ausdrücklich erwünscht, aber sicher nicht so ein sinnfreies Gelaber...


Mensch, Mensch, Mensch...


----------



## wildbiker (27. Januar 2011)

So, mein Multi-Rührstab  CC bis Enduro  Mittlerweile gibs nen paar kleine Veränderungen (geputzt ist es mittlerweile auch)


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2011)

Das ist in etwa genau das was ich noch suche.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2011)

die reflektoren an den pedalen passen leider gar nicht zum restlichen gold.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2011)

Weiß ich, bin zum einen auf der Suche nach was neuem (Acros, Reverse, Reset), mal schauen was mein Bankkonto für frei gibt, zum anderen nutz ich das Rad auch um auf Arbeit zu kommen, da muss es ja Stvo-tauglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (28. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> zum anderen nutz ich das Rad auch um auf Arbeit zu kommen, da muss es ja Stvo-tauglich sein.



Na, zur StVO-Konformität fehlen aber noch ein paar Sachen:
- Klingel (oder hab ich die übersehen?)
- Speichenreflektoren
- Schutzbleche
- FEST INSTALLIERTE Beleuchtung (Nabendynamo etc.)

Da wären fehlende Reflektoren an den Pedalen auch schon egal. 

Kein super aufregendes Rad, aber eines, das offensichtlich benutzt wird. Sieht nach einem echten Arbeitstier aus.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2011)

In dem Zustand wies dasteht, kams grad von ner CTF, von der Benutzung in der Stadt würde es wohl kaum so aussehen. Ansonsten sind da Speichensticks, Sigma Mirage, Rücklicht, Klingel, Schutzbleche (nur bei schlechtem Wetter) dran... Noch Fragen? Ist halt kein Showmobil, sondern wird halt dem Zweck entsprechend genutzt.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Januar 2011)

Moin
So ... auf (Wunsch) jetzt mal das leicht geänderte Isaac.
Laufräder- Dekor entfernt
Bremse neu- Jetzt Avid Elixier XO
Bar Ends sind weg
Lock out von der Gabel ist ab
Dura Ace Kassette 
bin denn jetzt bei 9,48kg fahrfertig.... muß also noch was runter .
mfg


----------



## SingleLight (28. Januar 2011)

eindeutig falscher thread, auch wenn das rad jut aussieht


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Januar 2011)

Wieso falscher Thread? Bitte Eingangspost lesen.

Tolles Bike!


----------



## müsing (28. Januar 2011)

Schön!


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

wieso falsch? wo sollte das schöne bike sonst hin?


----------



## Jumpstumper (28. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> SPITZENMÄßIG


----------



## lone_wolf (28. Januar 2011)

Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wieso falsch? wo sollte das schöne bike sonst hin?


 
in den thread für die cc bikes.
für den leichtbau thread ist es zu schwer, und hierfür zu sportlich.


----------



## Steps85 (28. Januar 2011)

heißt doch eure *CC* und Touren Bikes oder??


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> ...in dem JEDER sein CC oder Tourenrad reinstellen kann. Egal ob Fully, Hardtail oder Starrbike, egal ob Stangenware, antikes MTB oder Kompletteigenbau, egal ob Sonntagsbike oder Rennfeile, hier ist alles erwünscht. Konstruktive Kritik und Lob stehen an erster Stelle...



ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Bis vor kurzem hat das doch wunderbar geklappt!? Kommen bei manchen die Frühlingsgefühle durch?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> in den thread für die cc bikes.
> für den leichtbau thread ist es zu schwer, und hierfür zu sportlich.



ich glaub ich hab grad tomaten auf den augen ... wo issen der fred für die cc bikes?


----------



## RnR Dude (28. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, er meint den Thread *Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)  - Teil 3*.


----------



## SingleLight (28. Januar 2011)

Genau, aber es ist egal, ist mir doch egal wo das Bike gepostet wird, war nicht so erst gemeint, man man, es fällt halt hier ein wenig aus der Rolle,
wie schon geschrieben finde ich es ja auch gut. Einfach weiter posten und ruhig bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

hab grad gesehen das bike ist ja in beiden freds gepostet


----------



## gooni11 (28. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab grad gesehen das bike ist ja in beiden freds gepostet



Jo... ich war mir auch nicht sicher... 

Danke für euer Lob!
Ich kann gar nicht verstehen das das Rad so gut ankommt.
Ich mein.... es ist recht..... schlicht .. schwarz weiß halt. Wie viel endere auch.
aber ist ja auch schon wenn es gefällt.
mfg


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

na es gefällt weil du dich (ob absichtlich oder nicht) an die allermeisten IBC forums standarts gehalten hast und die style polizei net viel angriffsfläche hat


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na es gefällt weil du dich (ob absichtlich oder nicht) an die allermeisten IBC forums standarts gehalten hast und die style polizei net viel angriffsfläche hat



...das alleine kanns nicht sein....


An die Regeln hab ich mich auch gehalten...


Gab trotzdem wenig Resonanz...



Ich glaube, die stehen alle auf den isaac-Rahmen und den SLR ohne Aufkleber...


----------



## memphis35 (29. Januar 2011)

Nach dem geilen Isaac nun meines , damit die Stylepolizei endlich wieder etwas zu tun und schreiben hat .







Mfg  35


----------



## Kesemo (29. Januar 2011)

Beim ersten hinsehen: stark!
Doch dann ist mir immer wieder die blaue sid in's auge gesprungen. Die farbe stört mich etwas.

Den Gabelschaft noch kürzen, damit das türmchen wegkommt. Und die schrift auf den reifen nach den ventilen ausrichten 

Wieviel wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## memphis35 (29. Januar 2011)

Die Felgendecals sind links u. rechts um 90Grad versetzt . Eine Seite passt immer. Spacerturm muß nach dem Umbau noch warten bis Steuersatz und ev. Vorbau erneuert wurden . Gewicht wie auf dem Bild sind 10,4 kg . Leichter wird es kaum werden da die Gabel und die Laufräder für mein Gewicht gerade noch ausreichend sind .

Mfg  35


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Januar 2011)

Naja, die Sid ist ja schon ziemlich leicht, da kommt das Gewicht bestimmt nicht her. Insgesamt aber ein schönes Rad, den LRS hab ich ´nem Kumpel auch reingebaut, hat 1800g.
Die XTR Gruppe find ich farblich problematischer, sieht aber trotzdem insgesamt gut und individuell aus, so stell ich mir doch ein CC Racebike vor.


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Januar 2011)

Laliilalaa, mein Bike is wieder da!
War voller Dreck, im Keller versteckt....usw,usw! Bin nicht gut im Gedichte suflieren

Na jedenfalls war es heut soweit das ich meinen Hobel aus dem Keller an´s Sonnenlicht brachte.

Wird zwar einige Zeit brauchen bis es richtig einsatzbereit ist,is ja noch Zeit und kalt genug, aber dann gehts los......

Warscheinlich wird er Dämpfer dran glauben müssen. Bei meinen 95kg Lebendgewicht bringt der SPV nicht mehr das was ich mir von einem Dämpfer mit "richtigem" LockOut verspreche...




wehe es kommen jetzt Comments vonwegen schlecht Bildqualität und der gleichen!  Is mir Wurscht


----------



## Kesemo (29. Januar 2011)

Die bildquali ist ja mal unterirdisch ^^
Schaff's mal an's tageslicht und stell ein neues bild rein. Sieht jedenfalls nicht übel aus, das kellerkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Laliilalaa, mein Bike is wieder da!
> War voller Dreck, im Keller versteckt....usw,usw! Bin nicht gut im Gedichte suflieren
> 
> Na jedenfalls war es heut soweit das ich meinen Hobel aus dem Keller an´s Sonnenlicht brachte.
> ...





Kesemo schrieb:


> Die bildquali ist ja mal unterirdisch ^^
> *Schaff's mal an's tageslicht* und stell ein neues bild rein. Sieht jedenfalls nicht übel aus, das kellerkind




Ich versteh´s nicht!? Ist es jetzt draußen oder kommt es noch raus?? Wenn wohin?  
Und den Dämpfer ( *und Sattel*) würde ich erstmal *richtig* einstellen..
Denke nicht, dass ihm bei 95kg schon das Öl durch´s Gehäuse diffundiert..


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2011)

Er schrieb ja nur dass er es ans Sonnenlicht brachte, nicht RAUS ans Sonnenlicht. 
Ich gehe davon aus dass die Kellerbucht ohne Fenster ist und jetzt ins Treppenaus (ich hoffe zumindest dass es das Treppenhaus ist und er nicht so wohnt!) scheint die Sonne hinein, also ist es im Sonnenlicht!
Er ist wohl eher ein Mann der kleinen Schritte. 
Morgen schafft er es bestimmt bis raus!


----------



## eierspeiss (30. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich versteh´s nicht!? Ist es jetzt draußen oder kommt es noch raus?? Wenn wohin?
> Und den Dämpfer ( *und Sattel*) würde ich erstmal *richtig* einstellen..(




Wann ,wo, wieviel Sonnenlicht durch mein Kellerfenster ströhmt???
So was wird hier diskutiert? Na dann gute Nacht!
Und keine Sorge, die richtige Sattelhöhe wird noch bestimmt bearbeitet und errechnet.Oder besser ich frag dich, was i.O. wäre!
Und was meinst mit Dämpfer richtig einstellen?
Wusste gar nicht das das geht!!!



Und das mit der Bildquali.........wie schon geschrieben: is mir Wurscht!

Aber sobald der Akku von der DigiCam aufgeladen ist gibts bessere Fotos.
Nuir solange der Hamster seinen Winterschlaf hält gibts keinen Strom.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2011)

Scheiß Bilder hier einzustellen mit dem Zusatz "_Aber wenn.._" oder "_Bei Gelegenheit_" oder was auch immer für´n ein blöder Satz ist genauso beliebt wie Katalogbilder mit dem Titel "_Bald meins_"...  

Also, hol´ dein Rad raus (falls es überhaupt jemals einen Grund gab es  wegzuräumen  ), mach RICHTIGE Bilder, schreib einen Text der sich in sich selbst *nicht* widerspricht und dann musst du auch nicht mit solch einer Reaktion rechnen!!

Basta!

Nimm es jetzt einfach mal so hin, halt die Hände still und versaue jetzt nicht den Threat, der im übrigen heißt "*....(Bilder und Comments erwünscht)"*!



So, bitte friedlich weiter Pics posten!!
Allen einen schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

habe mal den low-riser gegen einen  flat-bar getauscht.
schönes bike zum touren und spaß haben, aber so richtig zum racen ists wohl leider nicht.
bin mir echt unsicher ob ich den rahmen wieder abtrete, mein altes hardtail wieder aufbaue, und mir dann nächstes jahr zum 30. was richtiges schenke.


----------



## dragon07 (30. Januar 2011)

Hi k_star as  das BMC gefällt mir, schaue mir auch immer mal wieder die Rahmen an suche aber eher eine Funmaschine, was wiegt deins ??

Grüße Ike


----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mal den low-riser gegen einen  flat-bar getauscht.
> schönes bike zum touren und spaß haben, aber so richtig zum racen ists wohl leider nicht.
> bin mir echt unsicher ob ich den rahmen wieder abtrete, mein altes hardtail wieder aufbaue, und mir dann nächstes jahr zum 30. was richtiges schenke.



Behalt es, du bereust es bestimmt.
Mit 30 brauchst du dann eh nichts mehr zum racen .


----------



## dragon07 (30. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Scheiß Bilder hier einzustellen mit dem Zusatz "_Aber wenn.._" oder "_Bei Gelegenheit_" oder was auch immer für´n ein blöder Satz ist genauso beliebt wie Katalogbilder mit dem Titel "_Bald meins_"...
> 
> Also, hol´ dein Rad raus (falls es überhaupt jemals einen Grund gab es  wegzuräumen  ), mach RICHTIGE Bilder, schreib einen Text der sich in sich selbst *nicht* widerspricht und dann musst du auch nicht mit solch einer Reaktion rechnen!!
> 
> ...



So sei es

und peaceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dragon07 (30. Januar 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mit 30 brauchst du dann eh nichts mehr zum racen .



ey langsam hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> ey langsam hier



 nur Spass...ich darf auch schon auf ü 30 Partys.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

gewicht? schwer!

war grade mal im keller ....














soll ich es echt erwähnen?















11,47kg
schwerbau! aber alles robust.


----------



## dragon07 (30. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gewicht? schwer!
> 11,47kg
> schwerbau! aber alles robust.



Das wäre für meine Zwecke OK suche halt was Robustes neben meinem Racebike weill  wie wir wissen Leichtbau  seine Tücken hat


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2011)

@k-star:
Robust, aber schön! 

Hey, ich bin schon über 30., habe u. a. auch ein schweres Fully, auch ein Plaste-Hardtail wie du...  
*DAS MUSS WOHL ALLES SO SEIN!!!* 

Völlig normale Entwicklung die du gerade durchlebst!! 



@Ike: Och, du gehörst auch schon zum Alten Eisen?? 
Aber man(n) fährt ja so schnell man(n) sich fühlt..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dragon07 (30. Januar 2011)

Jep so ist das, deshalb soll das Racebike schön leicht sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mit 30 brauchst du dann eh nichts mehr zum racen .



das wird doch erst mein drittes jahr.

und bevor ich nicht wenigstens 1mal erster in meiner ak geworden bin höre ich nicht auf!

letztes jahr war ich zwar oft links und rechts auf dem treppchen (c4mtb), aber nie ganz oben. 



was mich an dem bike stört ist, dass es irgendwie nicht richtig nach vorne geht. außerdem nervt die umschalterei am dämpfer. 
ein brain-system oder wenigstens ein lockout am lenker wären schon ganz schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> was mich an dem bike stört ist, dass es irgendwie nicht richtig nach vorne geht.




Das Gefühl kenne ich auch!
Aber der Vergleich vom Carbonhardtail zum Alufully ist irgendwie auch nicht vorteilhaft..

Wenn ich nach langem mal wieder Fully fahre, komme ich mir vor wie auf einem AOK-Rolly. 
Von der Beschleunigung wirkt es erstmal so, als ob der Schnürsenkel noch in der Haustür hängt, weil nix vorwärts geht.. 

Der Vorteil zeigt sich über die Länge eines Rennens.
Aber ein Mehrgewicht gegenüber eines Carbon-Hardtails will halt auch beschleunigt werden..

Trotzdem, ich finde das BMC schön!


----------



## -Testpilot- (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> das wird doch erst mein drittes jahr.
> 
> und bevor ich nicht wenigstens 1mal erster in meiner ak geworden bin höre ich nicht auf!
> 
> ...




mich darf man nicht immer ernst nehmen....
hab gern ne große klappe .

wow ist doch klasse!!respekt!!
ich stand noch nie auf dem treppchen .

hab auch sehr spät erst angefangen (vor 3 jahren )in richtung "race" zu trainieren, um an marathons teilnehmen zu können.
Davor hab ich nur 8 jahre radball gespielt, und bin aus spass durch den wald geheizt und habe an bikes gebastelt.

will aber auch nicht aufhören bevor ich wenigstens einmal rechts oder links auf dem treppchen stand.

So gings mir mit meinem ams auch obwohl es "nur" 10,7 wog.
Zum Schluss bin ich dann den rp23 nur noch steinhart gefahren.

jetzt fahr ich nur noch hardtail, aber manchmal vermisse ich mein fully sehr.
man braucht doch irgendwie beides......

Gruß


----------



## Häußler__ (30. Januar 2011)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


>


 
Was wiegt den das Gerät und wie zufrieden bist du den mit der Gabel.
habe gehört das sie bei hohem Tempo sehr stark zum vibrieren neigt.


----------



## -Testpilot- (30. Januar 2011)

Häußler schrieb:


> Was wiegt den das Gerät und wie zufrieden bist du den mit der Gabel.
> habe gehört das sie bei hohem Tempo sehr stark zum vibrieren neigt.



nie gewogen 

gabel: halt typisch für diese bauweise, die vibrationen hatte ich noch nicht gespürt, vielleicht war ich noch nie so schnell(winterbike)


----------



## Brostin (30. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du dich wegen des Gewichts beschwerst... mein HT wiegt ca 13kg.
Aber auf jedenfall ein schönes Rad.

@Testpilot: Auch dein Rad is sehr schön, nur was das für ne Marke? Heißt die wirklich Rad'n'Roll? Vll. bau ich in meins auch mal ne Starrgabel wäre maln versuch wert.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

radnroll . de

einfach nur nen aufkleber auf einem fernost rahmen.



link entfernt wegen post 2000

@wildbiker 
du musst einen ausgeben!


----------



## wildbiker (30. Januar 2011)

vorsicht, bei dem Link, kam bei mir eine Virusmeldung/Trojaner/Malware... kein Scherz...


----------



## -Testpilot- (30. Januar 2011)

Brostin schrieb:


> @Testpilot: Auch dein Rad is sehr schön, nur was das für ne Marke? Heißt die wirklich Rad'n'Roll?



ja ist wirklich Rad'n Roll, Fahrradladen aus Jena.


----------



## -Testpilot- (30. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> vorsicht, bei dem Link, kam bei mir eine Virusmeldung/Trojaner/Malware... kein Scherz...


Bitte heute nicht klicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (30. Januar 2011)

Wollte nur alle User gewarnt haben.. Bin hier grad wie blöde am Scannen, hoffe meine Kiste hats nicht verseucht...


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2011)

Mich hats erwischt...


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, mich hat es gestern auch erwischt, mit Viren und Trojanern, vorallem ich habe null Ahnung davon! Habe dann nochmal mit Avira AntiVir gescannt, da hat es aber nichts angezeigt. Aber zuvor ging ein Fenster auf indem zu sehen war was den Lappi kaperte. 
Null Plan! Verklage ich jetzt den User mit dem Link oder den blöden Radladen in Jena?


----------



## Häußler__ (31. Januar 2011)

Brostin schrieb:


> Also wenn du dich wegen des Gewichts beschwerst... mein HT wiegt ca 13kg.
> Aber auf jedenfall ein schönes Rad.
> 
> @Testpilot: Auch dein Rad is sehr schön, nur was das für ne Marke? Heißt die wirklich Rad'n'Roll? Vll. bau ich in meins auch mal ne Starrgabel wäre maln versuch wert.


 

Hatte garnicht vor mich wégen des Gewichtes zu beschweren. Bin einfach nur neugierig mit der Verbindung Carbonrahmen und Starrgabel.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> ......
> Verklage ich jetzt den User mit dem Link oder den blöden Radladen in Jena?


Mindestens den Radladen... denke nicht, dass k_star was damit zu tun hat 


Kann echt nicht angeh'n so'n shit...


---ein Glück habe ICH den nicht angeklickt---


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2011)

wenn ich gemerkt hätte dass da ein angriff wartet wenn man die seite betritt, hätte ich den link niemals gepostet!
bei mir ist nichts passiert. angezeigt wurde auch nichts.
mag vielleicht auch daran liegen dass ich mit firefox, no-skript und adblock plus unterwegs bin. hatte damit eigentlich noch nie was auf dem rechner. 

habe den link ja auch gleich entfernt als ein user gemeckert hat.


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab´s mit AD Aware wieder weg gekriegt. 
Ich erklär mal kurz, wie´s bei mir lief: Ich hab den Link angeklickt, dann hat sich ein zweiter Tab geöffnet mit irgendso einer komischen Adresse. Erst stand auf der Seite nur "null ={null}, dann kamen lustige Pornobildchen.
Und dann kam die Seite bei mir überall, egal was ich angeklickt habe und mein Arbeitsplatz hat sich automatisch geöffnet mit einer Fehlermeldung.
AdAware hats ja auch gemerkt, nur leider zu spät.

Sowas passiert halt, blöd aber ist so.


----------



## wildbiker (31. Januar 2011)

Bei mir hats die Seite normal geöffnet, dannach kam mein Arbeitsplatz und irgendwas mit ner .exe-Datei, die ich allerdings weggeklickt und anschließend den Tab im Firefox geschlossen hab. Anschließender Virenscan und Spybot drüber laufen lassen. Zum Glück nix gefunden....


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...Anschließender Virenscan und Spybot drüber laufen lassen. Zum Glück nix gefunden....



Wieso zum Glück, andere haben was gefunden, da würd ich mir eher Gedanken machen, als wenn was gefunden wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (31. Januar 2011)

backtrack linux system, script blogger, einzig ein fenster ging auf aber das script konnte nicht ablaufen, fenster geschlossen das wars

weitere analysen überlasse ich anderen


----------



## dragon07 (31. Januar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Mich hats erwischt...



Mich auch, Dreck


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2011)

Na wenn ich wenigstens die Pornobildchen gehabt hätte!!! 
Bei mir ging dann auch irgendwie der Arbeitsplatz auf, ein Balken füllte sich rasant bis zum Ende und ich hatte in verschiedenen Dateien (?) Warnzeichen und Meldung über Trojaner, Malezeugs und was weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt, NULL AHNUNG von dem Zeugs. Hoffe nur dass jetzt nix schlimmes passiert.


----------



## david99 (31. Januar 2011)

Strafe muss sein... so ne Seite iss doch mittlerweile nich mehr als n schlechter Versuch.



Metrum schrieb:


> Habe dann nochmal mit Avira AntiVir gescannt, da  hat es aber nichts angezeigt. Aber zuvor ging ein Fenster auf indem zu  sehen war was den Lappi kaperte.


Die gratis Avira-Version iss genauso gut wie kein Viren-Scanner.


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2011)

Super - danke fürs Mutmachen!


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Februar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na wenn ich wenigstens die Pornobildchen gehabt hätte!!!



Made my day 
Sorry, musste sein, wie gesagt, Ad Aware hat die ganze Sache wieder in Griff gekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Februar 2011)

Mensch das kommt mir bekannt vor. Mich hats vor ein paar Wochen bei Profirad.de erwischt. Es wurde <br />
ein scan durchgeführt, wo auf einmal 16 viren und trojaner gefunden wurden. Danach sollte ich ein Programm dowloaden was ich natürlich nicht gemacht hab.<br />
Hab dann Antivir durch gejagt und sehr viel gefunden. Dann hab ich das System neu aufgesetzt und dachte es sei vorbei. Am Samstag dann einen Brief im Briefkasten gehabt von meiner Bank mit den Hinweis das mein Onlinebanking Account gelöscht wurde weil ein Systemcheck von der Bank Fehler gefunden hat die auf einen Trojaner zurück zu führen sind. <br />
Auch wenn ihr denkt er ist weg setzt lieber das system neu auf.


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2011)

*Aufgesetzter*

*Aufgesetzter, früher überwiegend im Haushalt in Westfalen  hergestellt, wird entweder durch neu Aufsetzen von schwarzen Johannisbeeren  in Sprit oder Korn oder durch Mischen von Sprit oder Korn mit dem Saft  von schwarzen Johannisbeeren gewonnen*

(http://www.triobar.net/lexikon.html)



*Klar dass ein Nordhäuser auf die Idee mit dem neu aufsetzen kommen muss. 
*
*Aber Alkohol ist in dem Fall auch keine Lösung!!!*


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Februar 2011)

... hach so fängt der tag gut an


----------



## Flo7 (1. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein neues Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2011:











getauscht wurden Bremsen, Reifen und Sattel, wobei Sattel kommt noch ein Tune Comfort in Rot! Pedale waren auch nur zum heimfahren vom Händler...

Lg Flo

p.s.: Gewicht 10,7 mit den schweren Reifen!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Februar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Aufgesetzter*
> 
> *Aufgesetzter, früher überwiegend im Haushalt in Westfalen  hergestellt, wird entweder durch neu Aufsetzen von schwarzen Johannisbeeren  in Sprit oder Korn oder durch Mischen von Sprit oder Korn mit dem Saft  von schwarzen Johannisbeeren gewonnen*
> 
> ...



Ja nee ist klar, kannst dir auch ein Tee oder Hut aufsetzen


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... hach so fängt der tag gut an



Jop, dann noch n schickes Bike dazu, einfach super


----------



## MS1980 (1. Februar 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2011:
> 
> p.s.: Gewicht 10,7 mit den schweren Reifen!!


 
schaut gut aus,  

wird noch mehr verändert ?

oder solls dein spassbike werden, mit neutralen gewicht?


----------



## ecopower (1. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mensch das kommt mir bekannt vor. Mich hats vor ein paar Wochen bei Profirad.de erwischt. Es wurde <br />
> ein scan durchgeführt, wo auf einmal 16 viren und trojaner gefunden wurden. Danach sollte ich ein Programm dowloaden was ich natürlich nicht gemacht hab.<br />
> Hab dann Antivir durch gejagt und sehr viel gefunden. Dann hab ich das System neu aufgesetzt und dachte es sei vorbei. Am Samstag dann einen Brief im Briefkasten gehabt von meiner Bank mit den Hinweis das mein Onlinebanking Account gelöscht wurde weil ein Systemcheck von der Bank Fehler gefunden hat die auf einen Trojaner zurück zu führen sind. <br />
> Auch wenn ihr denkt er ist weg setzt lieber das system neu auf.



Recht hast Du.
Ein oder zwei ordentliche Firewalls, generell Skripte verbieten und nur manuell freigeben, einen ordentlichen Spyware-Schutz und einen günstigen  Zweitrechner beschaffen, der NUR für das www eingesetzt wird und niemals im Austausch mit meinem Arbeitsrechner steht.
Zusätzlich ist eine externe Wechselfestplatte empfehlenswert, auf der die Internetzugangsprogramme hinterlegt sind und der Nutzer keinerlei Rechte über die PC-Verwaltung hat. 

Und wenn mir etwas komisch erscheint, dann lösche ich die Festplatte und spiele die "sauberen" Programme wieder auf!

Wenn dann noch alle Programm ständig auf den neusten Stand gehalten werden, ja dann....., sollte das Risiko recht gering sein.
Wobei man nie ganz sicher sein sollte. Deshalb ist auf meinen www-Rechner nichts wichtiges hinterlegt!!!


----------



## david99 (1. Februar 2011)

Und das Wichtigste - bzw. der Hauptgrund für verseuchte Rechner:


*NICHT mit Admin-Rechten surfen!*


Man kanns nicht oft genug einprügeln... Ein eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto zum täglichen Arbeiten, auch für Outlook usw...alles halt. Wenn man mal was installieren will kann mans auch per Rechts-Klick als Admin ausführen.​


----------



## Sahnie (1. Februar 2011)

ecopower schrieb:


> Recht hast Du.
> Ein oder zwei ordentliche Firewalls, generell Skripte verbieten und nur manuell freigeben, einen ordentlichen Spyware-Schutz und einen günstigen  Zweitrechner beschaffen, der NUR für das www eingesetzt wird und niemals im Austausch mit meinem Arbeitsrechner steht.
> Zusätzlich ist eine externe Wechselfestplatte empfehlenswert, auf der die Internetzugangsprogramme hinterlegt sind und der Nutzer keinerlei Rechte über die PC-Verwaltung hat.
> 
> ...



Oder zum Surfen einen gebrauchten MacMini holen, kostet 200 Eulen und man ist sorgenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesemo (2. Februar 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2011:


Schick. Aber: Geldshicer? ^


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Februar 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Schick. Aber: Geldshicer? ^



Boar fast 7000!!!! Das Teil würd ich den Trail runter tragen


----------



## der_dino (2. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Boar fast 7000!!!! Das Teil würd ich den Trail runter tragen



oO whoot?! und dann nichtmal carbon hebel an der r1 ? naja...wäre mir zuviel geld für ein trek...ansonsten schickes ding..


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2011)

Geldschei*** hab ich keinen, aber ich leb halt auch nur einmal!!

Auch wenn es OT ist, hier mal ein Foto meines Fuhrparks:







Carbon Hebel bei der Formula kommen eh, außerdem wird es eh noch getunded...

Lg Flo


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Februar 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Geldschei*** hab ich keinen, aber ich leb halt auch nur einmal!!



perfekte einstellung 

man sollte arbeiten um zu leben net leben um zu arbeiten ...


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Februar 2011)

Ganz neidlos sage ich dir: Toller Fuhrpark!


----------



## MS1980 (2. Februar 2011)

sehe ich genau so, wieso sollte man sich nicht was gönnen im Leben ...

der eine kauft sich neue Autos, der andere reist gerne um die Welt und Flo kauft sich halt Bikes von sein Geld ...

träume sind da um sie sich zu erfüllen ...


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> perfekte einstellung
> 
> man sollte arbeiten um zu leben net leben um zu arbeiten ...



Genau, so sollte man es tun!!!

@ All: Freut mich, dass mein Fuhrpark gefällt...

lg Flo


----------



## Kesemo (2. Februar 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Fuhrpark


Das Scott ist nicht mit drauf. Das Specialized ist auch ein anderes als das Epic. Oder guck ich falsch?
Gibts von dem MaxAri ne Teileliste und noch Pics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Das Scott ist nicht mit drauf. Das Specialized ist auch ein anderes als das Epic. Oder guck ich falsch?
> Gibts von dem MaxAri ne Teileliste und noch Pics?




Sorry, falls es jetzt wirklich OT wird aber es sind am Bild die Räder die ich derzeit habe:

Scott Scale Limited Custom tunded by S.R. und Charliemike:






Laufräder sind schon getauscht und Kurbel kommt die neue Race Face Next Sl 2x10!! Gewicht geplant sub 7kg!!

Specialized Tarmac SL 2 mit LW´s Obermayer 5,7kg:






...und halt das Trek!!

Epic hab ich derzeit keines, sind verkauft!!

Lg Flo

p.s.: Falls zu OT-> bitte Beitrag löschen!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2011)

das sub7 is einfach geil!


----------



## corfrimor (2. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, aber das Tarmac ist auch sehr geil! Allerdings sind beide nix fürs Grundlangetraining, mit den Böcken kann man nur heizen


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sub7 is einfach geil!



Danke, is aber noch gar net fertig bzw die FSA hab ich schon verkauft!!

...und die Laufräder kommen rein mit leichten RoR:






Tune Prince/Princess-Aerolite White und ZTR Podium! Hintere Speichen mit Carbon verklebt...

Lg Flo


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2011)

@Flo7

Alter, Du hast es drauf......!!! Das Scott und das Specialized sind der Hammer. Von dem TREK bin ich "noch" nicht ganz überzeugt, aber da kommt bestimmt noch was.
Grüß Marcus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ganz neidlos sage ich dir: Toller Fuhrpark!




Dem schließe ich mich an! 
Jedes Rad ein Hingucker , schon das MaxAri vor dem Scott war ein Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (2. Februar 2011)

Da macht jemand Nägel mit Köpfen. Ein bisschen Neid kommt da schon auf, aber der Respekt überwiegt.


----------



## swift daddy (2. Februar 2011)

*UF*  tolle Bikes, von den Lightweights träum ich ja auch irgendwann mal  

Einziger optischer Kritikpunkt wären für die weissen Akzente am Tarmac (Sattel und Ergos), sowie die Label an der Sattelstütze ... ansonsten perfekt


----------



## müsing (2. Februar 2011)

Neid? - der hat ja noch nicht mal Geld für einen Flaschenhalter!


Nee, nur Spass - Priorität gesetzt, schöne Räder aufgebaut


----------



## .nOx (2. Februar 2011)

Mein Panzer:
Die letzten Spacer kommen noch weg und der Sattel ein Stück raus.
Wenn dann mal die Leitung von Avid kommt, wird diese auch noch am Unterrohr verlegt.


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2011)

Wieso kommt der Sattel dann noch ein Stück raus? 
Wächst Du demnächst, bekommst Du dickere Sohlen oder was passiert?


----------



## .nOx (2. Februar 2011)

Da war vorher noch ein dickerer Fizik Arione drauf, nun habe ich einfach den SLR drauf gemacht und nicht auf den Höhenunterschied geachtet.
Wobei ich nie gedacht hätte das der Unterschied so enorm ist.


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2011)

Ach so, da wäre ich nicht draufgekomen aber es ist nachvollziehbar, auch wenns nicht soo arg sein dürfte! 
Hat eigentlich schon einer gemeckert wegen der Reifenausrichtung?


----------



## corfrimor (2. Februar 2011)

Hier mal zwei Räder von mir. War auf 'ner Tour im schweizer Jura. Da das Rad von meiner Frau 'nen Defekt hatte, war sie stattdessen mit meinem Stumpi unterwegs.


----------



## .nOx (2. Februar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon einer gemeckert wegen der Reifenausrichtung?



haha nein, die sind auch gut ausgerichtet wie sie sind.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2011)

und da sagen sie immer, mit so ein MTB kommt man nicht auf Tempo....

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/watts-zap-best-of-2010.html

BITTE AUF 35:53 GEHEN.... 

sorry für OT aber die Szene ist zu gut und sollte nicht im KTWR versauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Februar 2011)

sehr geil  wo gibts denn solche stangen ?


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2011)

sehr lustig  aber ob der Vater das auch ne ganze Etappe durchhält?

Die letzten Bikes gefallen mir alle sehr gut, abgesehen vom Trek, die gefallen mir schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## eierspeiss (5. Februar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Scheiß Bilder hier einzustellen mit dem Zusatz "_Aber wenn.._" oder "_Bei Gelegenheit_" oder was auch immer für´n ein blöder Satz ist genauso beliebt wie Katalogbilder mit dem Titel "_Bald meins_"...
> 
> Also, hol´ dein Rad raus (falls es überhaupt jemals einen Grund gab es  wegzuräumen  )QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Northern lite (5. Februar 2011)

für mich wäre da die Entscheidung ganz einfach....

das ist doch fast schon: Massenware gegenüber Exklusivität


NATÜRLICH das Storck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eierspeiss (5. Februar 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> für mich wäre da die Entscheidung ganz einfach....
> 
> das ist doch fast schon: Massenware gegenüber Exklusivität
> 
> ...





was das betrifft bin ich ganz deiner Meinung! 
Allein schon die Tatsache das das Rebelion weniger Mücken kostet als ein Scale 20 ´er sollte mir die Entscheidung lechter machen..........


tut es aber nicht 

und solange leistet das Stevens ja eh gute Arbeit!


----------



## BikeViking (5. Februar 2011)

Ich finde den Stevens um einiges geiler als ein Storck oder ein Scott. 

Also rein Optisch. 

Ich würde es so lassen. Wenn doch nicht, kannst du ja mal an mich denken und den rahmen zufällig bei mir entorgen


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2011)

... dann trau ich mich auch mal zum Thema Tourenräder

Meins:





... und unser "Neuzugang" vom Sohnemann:


----------



## eierspeiss (5. Februar 2011)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Ich finde den Stevens um einiges geiler als ein Storck oder ein Scott.




klingt als hast/hattest selber eins.......


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Februar 2011)

Um mal wieder Leben in das Thema zu bringen, das Bandscheibenradel (daher das hohe Cockpit) meines Männe. Haben wir letzten Sommer aus diversen vorhandenen und einigen neuen Teilen aufgebaut. Die Tage kommt noch ne neue Bremse dran:





MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (7. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... dann trau ich mich auch mal zum Thema Tourenräder
> 
> Meins:
> 
> ...



Sehr schwarz, aber schick. Die Canyon-Rahmen gefallen mir immer besser, irgendwie strahlen die eine edle Schlichtheit und Solidität aus. Das Concept Cycle ist alleine schon aus Seltenheitsgründen sehenswert. Kann das was?


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Februar 2011)

hmmm...das waren noch Zeiten als mir der "Rote Kanadier" schlaflose Nächte bereitet hat......

wenn man sich einige Bikes von heute ansieht,keine Seele und Ausstrahlung Einfach nur Knallbunt und doch farblos.

Glückwunsch!



nebenbei zum Stevens das wohl nur zufällig keinen  Platz mehr auf dem Foto fand.Was sonst! hast du schon mal daran gedacht den klobigen Spacer auszutaschen gegen eine hübschere Variante!
würd mich brennend interessieren da ich selbst mit der Optik nicht mehr klar komme.Das Steuerrohr is mir eh schon lang genug.



mfg


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Februar 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> wenn man sich einige Bikes von heute ansieht,keine Seele und Ausstrahlung Einfach nur Knallbunt und doch farblos.



Zustimmung. Das RM ist echt ein Klassiker, wie lang gibt's den jetzt schon mit geradem  und gestauchtem Unterrohr  - oder gehört das etwa so?

Das RM oben ist zwar sinnvoll zusammengestellt, aber sicher nicht time correct. Aber das ist mir inzwischen auch oft egal


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2011)

* update...*
vorher




nun sind die oro brakes weg und die mavic grossmax

bremsen und laufräder von hope waren das erste tuning





nun noch ein riser und gut ist es.....
mit winterreifen 12.5kg
mit sommerreifen11.6( theoretisch.....)






der winter sagte kurz adieu- aber hier kommt sicher noch ne ladung schnee und eis...


----------



## Fezza (8. Februar 2011)

Die Rädli sind doch viel zu klein!! 

Sieht schon super aus, das Tomac!! 

Die "beste" Änderung waren die Räder, mir wollen die Mavic's einfach nicht gefallen 

Viel Spass damit!!


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2011)

> Das Concept Cycle ist alleine schon aus Seltenheitsgründen sehenswert. Kann das was?



... werden wir sehen.

Bisher fegt er (unser Sohn) damit die Berge hoch wie nix - wir immer keuchend hinterher - und tiriliert fröhlich vor sich her: "Ist das ein geiles Bike, boah, ist das Klasse - Mama/Papa guck mal, das fährt so leicht...". 

...dabei war sein voriges noch rund 1 Kilo leichter... 

Was bisher an Trails gefahren wurde löst auch nur Begeisterungsstürme aus - wir werden sehen, wenn die "richtigen" Touren kommen... jedenfalls macht es jetzt schon riesigen Spass zu sehen, wie er damit umgeht . Bisher verhält es sich jedenfalls sehr gut: kein Wippen, schön steif und der Federweg wird "willig" freigegeben  - aber was will das heißen bei einem Fahrergewicht von 40 Kilo 


@ Don Trailo:

Superschön, das Tomac - habe Deinen 29er Aufbauthread verfolgt, auch da: tolle Räder  (aber das weisst Du ja sicher selber  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (8. Februar 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Zustimmung. Das RM ist echt ein Klassiker, wie lang gibt's den jetzt schon mit geradem  und gestauchtem Unterrohr  - oder gehört das etwa so?
> 
> Das RM oben ist zwar sinnvoll zusammengestellt, aber sicher nicht time correct. Aber das ist mir inzwischen auch oft egal



Wirklich original ist die Zusammenstellung nicht, war aber auch nie geplant. Der Rahmen müsste von 2000 sein, die Gabel 2003 oder 04 also nicht sooo weit weg, immerhin war damals auch eine schwarze Marzocchi verbaut. Wichtig war bei dem Aufbau eine gute Funktion, es sollte kein Vorzeigeobjekt für die Vitrine sein und wird auch regelmäßig gefahren. Die SLX-Kurbel fällt schon aus dem Rahmen, läuft aber gut.
Übel fände ich bei so einem Rahmen aber z.B. einen Aufbau mit aktueller DT-Gabel und CrossMax-Laufrädern oder ähnlichem. Das  passt einfach garnicht.

@eierspeiss: Das Stevens war irgendwann schonmal hier im Thread zu sehen. Das Problem mit dem konischen Spacer ist, dass der zugleich auch die obere Abdeckung des Steuersatzes ist. Mich hat das Teil aber bisher nie gestört. Außerdem ist bei dem Rad eine geringe Sattelüberhöhung durchaus gewünscht, da es für längere Touren und Alpencross eingesetzt wird.

Das Tomac weiss zu gefallen und die Änderungen haben sich optisch auf jeden Fall positiv ausgewirkt. Sieht nach viel Spaß aus, das Bike.

Gute Nacht
Tine


----------



## piazza (10. Februar 2011)

Na gut, dann stell ich meinen Hobel hier auch mal rein, hab mich im "Eure XC-Kunstwerke: Stahl ist die Wahl" nicht getraut 

Rahmen: Piazza Pegasus metallic lila Stahlrahmen inkl. Gabel
Steuersatz: Deore XT alu
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1
Felgen: Alesa alloy 559-21
Naben: Shimano Parallax FM-CT90
Schaltwerk: 7fach Shimano Alivio
Umwerfer: Shimano Alivio
Kurbel: Shimano Alivio
Zahnkranz: Shimano HG-50 Megarange 11-34 (7-fach)
Schalt-/Bremshebel: Shimano STX "special edition"
Reifen vorne: Fat Albert 2.4
Reifen hinten: Ritchey Z-max classic 2.35 (ging grad so in den Hinterbau)
Schlammschutz: hinten SKS Shockblade vorne Eigenbau mit Schnellspanner durch Lichtbefestigung

Historie:
Ich hab das Rad kurz nach meinem damaligen 3-Gang Kinderfahrrad bekommen und bin mit meinen Eltern etliche Touren damit gefahren. Danach stands mal 2 Jahre mit nem Platten rum, wurde geflickt und einfach drauf los geheizt. Musste allerdings feststellen, dass von den 21 GÃ¤ngen nur noch ca 3-5 fahrbar waren, da wohl alles verstellt/verdreckt/versifft war. Bremsen haben geschliffen, HR hatte ne 8. etc. etc.
Schwer wars wie die Sau, so 17-19kg, einiges hat geklappert.

Hab mir dann Ã¼berlegt, ob ichs lass, und n Haufen Geld fÃ¼r n neues ausgeb. Bin dann aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass - selbst wenn ich ca 1,5kâ¬ ausgeb fÃ¼rn neues - ich ja dann jenes verkaufen kÃ¶nnte, und dann mÃ¼sste es ja auch halbwegs funktionieren. Also hab ich mich drangemacht, und es zml. komplett zerlegt. Alles abgebaut und gereinigt. "Oho, Kette und Antrib sind ja gar nicht schwarz..."

Alles schÃ¶n mit Autowachs behandelt, damit der Dreck net so schÃ¶n hebt und wieder hingebaut, Schaltung eingestellt, Schalthebel gesÃ¤ubert und neu gefettet - "Hey, das flutscht ja wieder"
Und siehe da, alle 21 GÃ¤nge warn wieder schaltbar.

Dann hab ich mir Ã¼berlegt, naja, wenns so ne lange SattelstÃ¼tze gibt, dann kÃ¶nnt ich das Rad ja evtl. doch selber noch fahren. Gut, bei ebay ne 25,4 er 400mm SattelstÃ¼tze geholt, neuen Sattel. Da fing das Gewichtreduzieren schon an. Denn es war ursprÃ¼nglich ne Kerze mit Sattelkolben verbaut. Der 1,2 kg Sattel wurde gegen einen mit 350 g getauscht.

So, wenn ich schon mal dabei war, kommen gleich noch GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, Schutzbleche, Licht, Dynamo etc. weg. "Ha, gÃ¼nstiger Leichtbau, 2 kg fÃ¼r fast nix."

So mit voll ausgezogener StÃ¼tze passt das auch wieder mit der FuÃlÃ¤nge und lieÃ sich schon halbwegs fahren. Die 8 rauszentriert, geputzt - geht schon besser.

So, die Bremsen mussten noch erneuert werden, da diese Plastikabdeckung der RÃ¼ckstellfeder gebrochen war und sich nicht mehr einstelln lieÃ. Neue Bremsen gÃ¼nstig in nem RadlgeschÃ¤ft bekommen - die warn froh, dass se weg warn - doch nun war die Bremse lasch. Nach einigen Anregungen hier im Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8005778#post8005778
war dann auch dieses Problem gelÃ¶st. Neue Y-"Kabel" und HÃ¼llen fÃ¼r mehr Bremskraft.

Tja, Lenken ging noch nicht so geschmeidig, da der Steuersatz sich eingelaufen hatte. Hab ne Weile gesucht und dann in nem anderen Radladen nen Deore XT 1" Gewindesteuersatz bekommen. Eingebaut, fast perfekt. Der Canti-Gegenhalter ging nicht mehr rein, da der XT hÃ¶her baute. Neuen Gegenhalter bestellt, mit Alu-blech adaptiert, da der Vorbau nur 21 statt 22 mm hatte. So, perfekt.

Beim Ausritt im Wald gingen dann sowohl Vorder- als auch Hinterrad weg, also kamen noch neue Reifen und nach einem Billigschlauchreinfall auch neue SchlÃ¤uche her. Bis heute perfekt fÃ¼r mich.
Die billig-Reflektor-Plastik-Gummi-Pedale wurden gegen welche mit DEUTLICH mehr Grip getauscht - auch an dieser Stelle nochmal meinen Dank ans Forum.

Letzte Ãnderung: Der Megarange HG-50 Kranz und ne IG-70 Kette (da die KB noch IG sind). Dem geplanten Alpencross steht also nix mehr im Wege.

Das Radl hat jetzt so 14,8 kg wie es dasteht und ich bin zufrieden. HÃ¤lt meine gut 90 kg bei 195 cm auch gut aus und macht alles mit.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mir kommts nicht auf die leichtesten Teile an, sondern eher auf ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit und Ersetzbarkeit auf Touren, bzw. eine einfach Reparatur. Starrgabel muss auch nicht gewartet werden (dafÃ¼r gibts ja 2.4er Reifen ), sowie sonst kaum was an dem Rad. Ist nun mal nicht mein einziges Hobby, und so ewig viel fahr ich auch nicht.
Bin auch noch kein XTR-Schaltwerk gefahren, aber wie Sheldon Brown schon sagte, ist ein gut eingestelltes SW mit gut verlegten ZÃ¼gen manchmal mehr wert, als ein hochpreisiges schlecht eingestelltes SW.

Klar, der StÃ¤nder wiegt auch noch ca. n halbes Kilo, aber der bleibt erstmal dran (zum AX kommt er weg). Vll. is es mir auch von der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe zu klein, etc. aber es ist robust - ich muss mich nicht in den A**** beiÃen, wenns mich mal legt, und klauen wirds jetzt auch keiner.

Finds immer recht amÃ¼sant, wenn z.B. 2 Carbon-Ultraleicht-Flaschenhalter verbaut werden, in die aber dann auch nur Flaschen mit normalem Wasser kommen. Somit is das Ding wieder 1,5 kg schwerer. Teuer sind die Dinger auch, dann kommt noch n ein Kilo Schloss in Rucksack . (nicht bÃ¶s gemeint, fÃ¼r die, die Rennen fahren ja auch ok)

Wie gesagt, ich fahr damit und bin glÃ¼cklich, mehr brauchts da net.

SchÃ¶nen Abend,
Flo


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2011)

piazza schrieb:


> ...
> Finds immer recht amüsant, wenn z.B. 2 Carbon-Ultraleicht-Flaschenhalter verbaut werden, in die aber dann auch nur Flaschen mit normalem Wasser kommen. Somit is das Ding wieder 1,5 kg schwerer. Teuer sind die Dinger auch, dann kommt noch n ein Kilo Schloss in Rucksack . (nicht bös gemeint, für die, die Rennen fahren ja auch ok)
> ...



mach dich net ueber andere lustig, nur weil sie andere prioritaeten haben, dann machen sie sichauch net ueber dich lustig.

aber 





piazza schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt, ich fahr damit und bin glücklich, mehr brauchts da net....


 bringt es auf den punkt  lass es aber beim alpen corss bissle gemaessigt angehen... kann mir schon einige strecken vorstellen, die dein rad net mit macht. aber es gibt sicher auch varrianten, wo du sicher und heil durch kommst und spass hast.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mich damit nicht aufen Alpencross trauen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2011)

ich au net... aber ich glaub auch wir haben da ne andere heran gehensweise als der poster 

ps.: 20.2.? biste auch dabei? aber ich starte als alter mann


----------



## piazza (10. Februar 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mach dich net ueber andere lustig, nur weil sie andere prioritaeten haben, dann machen sie sichauch net ueber dich lustig.



Mach ich nicht und will ich auch nicht. War auch gar nicht so gemeint. Wie Du schon sagst, jeder hat andere Prioritäten.

Ich hab beim AX jetzt auch nicht vor, die übelsten DH-Strecken runter zu heizen, wird zumindest beim ersten schon eher gemütlicher. Wird auch ein wenig eine Back-To-The-Roots-Tour, sind bestimmt einige AX gefahren, als es noch keine Federgabeln gab/diese noch nicht in waren. 

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## xXwannabeXx (10. Februar 2011)

piazza schrieb:


> Mach ich nicht und will ich auch nicht. War auch gar nicht so gemeint. Wie Du schon sagst, jeder hat andere Prioritäten.
> 
> Ich hab beim AX jetzt auch nicht vor, die übelsten DH-Strecken runter zu heizen, wird zumindest beim ersten schon eher gemütlicher. Wird auch ein wenig eine Back-To-The-Roots-Tour, sind bestimmt einige AX gefahren, als es noch keine Federgabeln gab/diese noch nicht in waren.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber die Leute ,die damals über die Alpen sind hatten massig Kilometer in den Beinen und waren es gewöhnt die ganze Zeit Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden zu machen.
Deren Material war auch weit über dem Niveau deines Bikes !

Ich würde mich nicht einmal mit modernen Alivio-Komponenten über die Alpen trauen.

Dein Post klingt auch so ,als ob du noch eher wenig Erfahrung hast und den Bildern zu urteilen sehe ich dort auch keine Berge.
Wäre zu überdenken vor einem Alpencross vielleicht erstmal mit etwas kleinerem anzufangen.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (10. Februar 2011)

@ piazza,

sei mir nicht böse, aber mit deinem Rad würde ich maximal in die Stadt zum Einkaufen fahren. Aber Rennen geschweige denn einen Alpencross damit fahren würde ich lieber sein lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich au net... aber ich glaub auch wir haben da ne andere heran gehensweise als der poster
> 
> ps.: 20.2.? biste auch dabei? aber ich starte als alter mann



Das glaube ich auch 

Ja klar, wehe du fährst besser Zeiten als ich


----------



## ecopower (10. Februar 2011)

piazza schrieb:


> .......
> ...
> Flo


Ich würde damit nicht einmal drei Treppenstufen auf einmal springen! 
Neid ist vollkommen menschlich (leider) aber deshalb ist Top Material dennoch Top, auch wenn Du mit dem Einfachsten zufrieden bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (10. Februar 2011)

@piazza: Klar sind viele hier verwöhnt, was das Material betrifft und ziemliche Freaks in Sachen Mountainbike. Ich schließe mich da nicht aus. Genauso gibt es hier auch Leute, die nur ein Sorglosbike mit simpler Ausstattung im Keller stehen haben und damit völlig zufrieden sind.
Mit deinem Rad würden davon vermutlich aber keiner über die Alpen fahren. 

Natürlich geht sowas auch mit einem Klassiker mit Stargabel. Zum einen muss man dafür aber gut trainiert sein und eine ziemliche Leidensfähigkeit besitzen und zum anderen sollte das Rad dann qualitativ hochwertiger sein. Deine Möhre wird dir in dem Zusammenhang nicht viel Freude bereiten, auch wenn die Schaltung top eingestellt und das ganze Rad auf Hochglanz poliert ist. Das Rad war schon als es neu war nichts tolles. (Kuck dich mal im Classic-Unterforum um) Wenn du mit gebrochenem Rahmen oder kaputten Laufrädern in den Bergen stehst, ist die ganze Tour für dich und deine Mitfahrer versaut. 

Tu dir einen Gefallen und besorg dir vorher ein modernes Einsteigerhardtail mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen in der richtigen Rahemgröße und genieß den Alpencross. Es muss ja kein Carbonbike mit XTR sein. Für Schlechtwetterfahrten oder den Weg zum Bäcker kannst du dein altes Schätzchen ja weiter nutzen. Wenn du auf einem guten Rad, das passend für dich eingestellt ist gesessen hast, wirst du verstehen, was man dir hier klar machen will. Das sind alles gut gemeinte Ratschläge. Niemand will dich wegen deinem Bike blöd anmachen. 

MfG Tine


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe da kein Problem, ich bin auch mit einem 15 Jahre alten Bike die  Albrechtroute gefahren. Ok, ich habe vorher eine ander Gabel und Scheibenbremse montiert


----------



## MS1980 (10. Februar 2011)

das sind aber welten zwischen ...

es ging ja auch nicht um das Alter, sondern darum wie das Aufgebaut ist ...

ps: schön das solche "Kultbikes" noch richtig benutzt werden ...

     dafür gibts nen dickes ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2011)

tip: fahr mal ein aktuelles mittelklassen rad... dann wirst du ziemlich schnell was gescheites wollen... da liegen vom fahren schon welten dazwischen... und es sagt ja keiner das du nur ein rad haben darfst


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2011)

Das elfte Gebot: Du sollst mehr als nur ein Bike haben! 

Gab´s nicht mal welche die nen Alpencross mit Klapprad gefahren sind?!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das elfte Gebot: Du sollst mehr als nur ein Bike haben!
> 
> Gab´s nicht mal welche die nen Alpencross mit Klapprad gefahren sind?!



Jeder wie er es mag.... In Hamburg fahren einige die Cyclassics auf´nem Bonanzarad!


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2011)

Cool, mit Fuchsschwanz?



Also, das Rad natürlich...


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Cool, mit Fuchsschwanz?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, das Rad natürlich...



Joh, das volle Programm.... richtig witzige Truppe!  Einige haben die Stecke mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von fast 30 km/h geschafft!


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Joh, das volle Programm.... richtig witzige Truppe!  Einige haben die Stecke mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von fast 30 km/h geschafft!



Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (12. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder ein Bildchen......


----------



## pikehunter69 (12. Februar 2011)

mein neues Sielzeug für 2011 
sieht man leider viiiiiiiiel zu selten , also ich bin begeistert.
Außerdem war es ein echtes Schnäppchen
Kommentare erwünscht !!!

Alexander 

*http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/3/4/6/2/_/large/DSC00099.JPG*


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2011)

KLEIN ist einfach Kult!!! Schönes Bild von einem tollen Bike...


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2011)

@pikehunter69:
sieht sehr schick aus ... wie ist das mit den Hinterbau, ist der auch steif genug?

der hat ja so ne komische Anlenkung, oder täuscht das?


----------



## pikehunter69 (12. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> @pikehunter69:
> sieht sehr schick aus ... wie ist das mit den Hinterbau, ist der auch steif genug?
> 
> der hat ja so ne komische Anlenkung, oder täuscht das?



hab bei 95 kg Lebendgewicht , keinerlei Sorgen mit dem Hinterbau.
Ist ein sogenantes Low Ratio Suspension (LRS) von Centurion
http://www.centurion.de/de_de/cms/38/lrs

.Einziger Nachteil die doch etwas geringe Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau.
Maximal 2,25-2,30 würd ich sagen , ansonsten wird es bei Matsch  etwas eng . Für mich aber ausreichend.

Alexander


----------



## eierspeiss (13. Februar 2011)

@pikehunter69

Willkommen im Club der über 9oKilo Biker!
Was das Centurion betrifft...geiles Teil und das LRS-Prinzip sowieso.
Schade nur das es sich nicht sooo durchgesetz hat wie erhofft!
Merida hats komplett gelassen oder?
Ein Fully getarnt als Hardtail.....mit dem Hinterbau das beste.....

bin sehr neidisch........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (13. Februar 2011)

mein günstiges einsteiger cc gerät (bisher aber zufrieden damit)


----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2011)

Haste auch noch ein Bild von der Seite? Man erkennt ja kaum was.


----------



## mr.it (13. Februar 2011)

hmm stimmt

na ich mach die tage nochmal eins von der seite


----------



## Jumpstumper (13. Februar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bildchen......



Hach, wunderschönes Rad mit einer Gegend, nach der ich auch lechzen würde, Beides sehr lecker


----------



## akiroetzel (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo hier ein Bilchen der letzten Tour.


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2011)

Komisch, ich seh gar kein Bild in dem Beitrag.
Wird das eventuell von der Werbung verdeckt??


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Februar 2011)

Ich seh´s, mit was surfst du?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (17. Februar 2011)

Vor 30 Minuten war zwischen dem Trek und dem Post von kris. ein Werbepost für irgendein Konkurrenzportal.


----------



## karlser (17. Februar 2011)

Mein Gefährt, ein altes Ellsworth Truth mit ein paar neuen Teilen , satte 11,5 kg .


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2011)

Ja sorry, hätte den Text vielleicht zitieren sollen...
Aber so toll war er auch nicht. 

Das Ellsworth ist geil! 
Ich würde die Bremsleitung vorne noch auf der Innenseite der Gabel verlegen und die Kettenstrebe mit was schwarzem vor Einschlägen schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (17. Februar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jeder wie er es mag.... In Hamburg fahren einige die Cyclassics auf´nem Bonanzarad!



In Hamburg fahren auch ganz viele mit alten Stahlrennrädern ohne Freilauf und Bremsen rum und denken das sei cool...


----------



## 12die4 (17. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ja sorry, hätte den Text vielleicht zitieren sollen...
> Aber so toll war er auch nicht.



Ne, eben nicht. Sonst wär die Löschung des Werbe-Posts ja unnütz gewesen. 
Die Jungs hier im Forum sind echt flott. *lob*

@karlser: Mich persönlich würde stören, dass so viele Schriftarten in den verschiedenen Decals verwendet werden. Wirkt dadurch sehr unruhig. (EASTON, Truth, Ellsworth, ...) Ich würde da an deiner Stelle etwas entlabeln. Gewicht find ich ansonsten durchaus ok. Wirkt das nur so, oder ist der Steuerwinkel recht steil fürn Fully? Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nen Knick in der Optik.


----------



## piazza (18. Februar 2011)

Ein schönes voll gefedertes Rad! Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## karlser (18. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tips und Kommentare . 



12die4 schrieb:


> @karlser: Wirkt das nur so, oder ist der Steuerwinkel recht steil fürn Fully? Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nen Knick in der Optik.



Hat mit der Weitwinkelaufnahme zu tun; der Winkel ist zwar nicht gerade flach (müssten ca 70-71 Grad sein), aber nicht so steil wie er in den Seitenaufnahmen wirkt.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2011)

Das Ellsworth gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut. 

Nur der LRS, Kettenstrebenschutz und Sattel sind mMn optisch etwas unpassend , aber das sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten.



kris. schrieb:


> Das elfte Gebot: Du sollst mehr als nur ein Bike haben!



@kris
Für manche hier das erste Gebot


----------



## MoP__ (18. Februar 2011)

Nachdem mein Wilier Rahmen durch eine Werkstatt fachgerecht zerstört wurde, hier der Nachfolger.
Neue Räder gab es auch gleich.









Das Gewicht beträgt gemäß Realgewichtstabelle 9,3kg.

Was mir selbst noch einfällt:
- Ventilkappe hinten ab (hab ich schon erledigt)
- die Juicy5 passt optisch nicht so besonders (lag aber noch rum)
- das blaue Hope Innenlager passt farblich nicht (lag aber...)
- die Züge sind zu lang
- eine schwarze Kurbelschraube kommt noch dran


----------



## RagazziFully (18. Februar 2011)

Geile Heize, das Felt.. Ich finde es optisch immer etwas unglücklich wenn man ein kurzes Steuerrohr mit Spacern ausgleichen muss, ist bei mir leider auch so.. Oder kommt das noch tiefer vorne?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2011)

unglücklich würde ich eher den stummelvorbau bezeichnen.
so lang sieht der rahmen gar nicht aus.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das elfte Gebot: Du sollst mehr als nur ein Bike haben!
> 
> Gab´s nicht mal welche die nen Alpencross mit Klapprad gefahren sind?!



 ja... genau.... die GAB'S dann wohl mal..... mit nem Klapprad. Ich glaub es hakt. 
nee nee.... aber gibs es bestimmt.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (19. Februar 2011)

Mein Kwela:


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (19. Februar 2011)

hier mal mein Canyon CF 9.0

hab mir vor kurzem einen Rizer montiert. Nicht jedermanns Sache, für mich jedoch vom Fahrgefühl 1A.

Grüße


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Februar 2011)

finde den lenker auch sehr angenehm


----------



## M!ke (19. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällts auch 

Mike


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Februar 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Wilier Rahmen durch eine Werkstatt fachgerecht zerstört wurde, hier der Nachfolger.
> Neue Räder gab es auch gleich.
> 
> 
> ...



Das interessiert mich aber jetzt, wie hat eine Werkstatt deinen Rahmen kaputt bekommen? Sind die aauuch für den Schaden aufgekommen?


----------



## wildbiker (19. Februar 2011)

Das Ellsworth  - Bombiges Bike... Was sindn das für Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Februar 2011)

hat einer hier ahnung ob ich die hope floating disks mit ner magura louise bat von 2010 fahren kann?


----------



## karlser (19. Februar 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nur der LRS, Kettenstrebenschutz und Sattel sind mMn optisch etwas unpassend , aber das sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten.



Das ist ja das halbe Rad ! 



wildbiker schrieb:


> Das Ellsworth  - Bombiges Bike... Was sindn das für Pedale?



Danke; Pedale sind Xpedo XMX13 .


----------



## MS1980 (19. Februar 2011)

das Morewood schaut klasse aus ...

wenn du vorne aber nur 1 Blatt hast, denn wohnst du entweder im sehr Flachen oder du hast richtig Dicke Beine  

welche größe hast du vorne?

aber schaut schon schnell aus ...


----------



## 12die4 (20. Februar 2011)

Das Morewood find ich auch super. Echt top, auch wenn vorn nur ein Kettenblatt für mich nix wär. Das Felt "gefelt" auch spitze. Allerdings find ich die Kurbel häßlich und würde da nochmal über eine XO oder vergleichbar nachdenken. Das würde glaube ich noch einiges aufwerten. Das Canyon CF ist auch super, wie es da steht. Der Rizer stört mich an dem Bike nicht sonderlich. Ich finde an dem Rahmen nur die sehr zierlich wirkenden Sitzstreben wenig vertrauenserweckend. Aber kann natürlich auch schönen Flex bedeuten, wenn es gut gemacht ist.


----------



## seitenlinie (20. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Bike.
Statt auf dem Bild ne XT- ist jetzt ne XTR- Kasette montiert.
VG.


----------



## .nOx (20. Februar 2011)

Zum Morewood:


.nOx schrieb:


> Ziel war es das Rad technisch als auch optisch so schlicht wie möglich zu halten.
> Ich fahre eigentlich keine längeren Touren und extreme Anstiege gibt es hier eigentlich auch nicht. In meinem lokalen Wald ist das eher so CC-Mäßig. Verschiedene, kleinere Runden mit netten Steigungen und super Abfahrten.
> Wobei ich gestehen muss das zwei Zähnchen hinten mehr schon was feines wären. Übersetzung ist aktuell 34/32-11.
> Aber ich komme eigentlich gut zurecht, wenn ich wieder ein wenig mehr in Form bin sollte das alles kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2011)

@seitenlinie

mir ist dein Bike persönlich zu wild, vor allem die blauen Decals an der Fox und die weiß/rote Magura stören. Die Spacer sind wohl noch in der Testphase.....


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich trau mich auch mal  Ist allerdings erst nen Monat alt und bis auf die Griffe noch wie ausm Laden... Mit knapp 12 kg sicher kein Leichtgewicht, aber ich mags trotzdem ^^


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich auch mal  Ist allerdings erst nen Monat alt und bis auf die Griffe noch wie ausm Laden... Mit knapp 12 kg sicher kein Leichtgewicht, aber ich mags trotzdem ^^



Es ist leider nicht sehr viel auf dem Bild zu sehen, aber das Bike hat Potential und wird bestimmt Spaß machen...
Mach doch bei deiner nächsten Ausfahrt mal ein Foto von der Antriebsseite.


----------



## seitenlinie (20. Februar 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @seitenlinie
> 
> mir ist dein Bike persönlich zu wild, vor allem die blauen Decals an der Fox und die weiß/rote Magura stören. Die Spacer sind wohl noch in der Testphase.....



warum die stören denn die Spacer? Ich hab ja so schon ne ziemlich grosse Sattelüberhöhung.
vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2011)

Es macht optisch den Eindruck, dass der Rahmen evtl. ein wenig zu klein ist. Eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze, viele Spacer und ein positiv verbauter Vorbau ist ungewöhnlich...


----------



## MoP__ (21. Februar 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Oder kommt das noch tiefer vorne?


Ein paar Spacer kommen noch raus.
FÃ¼r die 24h Indoor WM war die etwas entspanntere Position auch nicht verkehrt.
Das Oberrohr ist bei 17,5" 590mm lang, genauso lang wie beim Wilier im 19".



k_star schrieb:


> unglÃ¼cklich wÃ¼rde ich eher den stummelvorbau bezeichnen.
> so lang sieht der rahmen gar nicht aus.



Ich fahre gerne kurze Vorbauten, das kommt evtl. vom Downhill her.
Zum alten Ritchey WCS in 100mm konnte ich auch einen Steifigkeitsgewinn merken, obwohl der Lenker schon genug flext.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich aber jetzt, wie hat  eine Werkstatt deinen Rahmen kaputt bekommen? Sind die aauuch fÃ¼r den  Schaden aufgekommen?


Tretlagergewinde beim Austausch falsch herum geschnitten.
Danach aus Kulanz wieder richtig herum XD
Die ganze Geschichte steht irgendwo im "letztens beim HÃ¤ndler..." Thread.
Bisher keinerlei Anstalten von Schadensersatz, obwohl der alte Rahmen ein 80â¬-Schnapper von Nubuk war.
Bei einem neuen Rahmen wie dem Felt, hÃ¤tte er selbst mit 80â¬ Rabatt noch genug verdient. So hab ich ihn aber wo anders gekauft.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2011)

Mein Argon jetzt mit noch mehr Bling Bling 

tune Rolf, tune Momentum, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben und Headsetkappe in Gold Elox.


----------



## MoP__ (21. Februar 2011)

Sieht schnell aus.
Einzig die Scheiben gefallen mir nicht so besonders.
Weshalb fährst du Flat Pedale?

edit: Ein Lenkerendstopfen fehlt, bzw. ist zu viel.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Sieht schnell aus.
> Einzig die Scheiben gefallen mir nicht so besonders.
> Weshalb fährst du Flat Pedale?
> 
> edit: Ein Lenkerendstopfen fehlt, bzw. ist zu viel.



- Könnte bestimmt Schnell sein mit dem richtigen Fahrer.  Ich nutze es nur zum Touren.
- Scheiben hat man ja nicht sooo viel Auswahl wenn man mit Rohloff Vorn und Hinten gleiche will.
- Ich mag keine Klickies
- Hast recht, ein Stopfen fehlt.


----------



## MoP__ (21. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> - Scheiben hat man ja nicht sooo viel Auswahl wenn man mit Rohloff Vorn und Hinten gleiche will.



Mit der Rohloff hab ich mich bisher nicht beschäftigt, weil mich das Gewicht (und der Preis) doch etwas abschreckt.
Zum Touren sicherlich genial.


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2011)

Also zum Nicolai: Bremsen und Griffe sind eindeutig zu uncool für das Rad , sonst schönes Teil.

Auch so sind wieder sehr viele schöne Räder hier vertreten.


----------



## Kesemo (22. Februar 2011)

Beim Nicolai kann man sicher noch die leitungen kürzen, die passen nicht ins sonst schöne bild


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Also zum Nicolai: Bremsen und Griffe sind eindeutig zu uncool für das Rad , sonst schönes Teil.



Die Bremsen tun aber das was sie sollen. 

Was schlägst du für Griffe vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlser (22. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein Argon jetzt mit noch mehr Bling Bling
> 
> tune Rolf, tune Momentum, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben und Headsetkappe in Gold Elox.



Super schönes Rad, top Aufbau, auch wenn ich farbige Kleinteile nicht mag, ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Die 3 langen Zughüllen vorne fänd ich aufgeräumter wenn sie gekürzt wären .


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Die Bremsen tun aber das was sie sollen.
> 
> Was schlägst du für Griffe vor



Irgendwas mit Gold^^, jedenfalls welche, die nicht so billig aussehen, evtl. etwas Dickere.
Aber Griffe müssen ja in erster Linie der Hand passen, gefallen mir halt nicht.

Bremse wäre eine Stroker Gram oder Carbon halt noch cooler und bremst genauso.


----------



## volki3 (22. Februar 2011)

Die würde doch sehr Gut ans Nicolai passen... ansonsten schönes Bike


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Februar 2011)

volki3 schrieb:


> Die würde doch sehr Gut ans Nicolai passen... ansonsten schönes Bike



passen die auch mit magura loiuse bat zusammen?


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit Gold^^, jedenfalls welche, die nicht so billig aussehen, evtl. etwas Dickere.
> Aber Griffe müssen ja in erster Linie der Hand passen, gefallen mir halt nicht.
> 
> Bremse wäre eine Stroker Gram oder Carbon halt noch cooler und bremst genauso.



Problem ist das es keine schönen Schraubgriffe gibt die rechts zu dem Roihloff Griff passen.
Die ich kenne sind alle so kurz das die Hand beim Fahren immer auch auf dem Rohloff Griff liegen würde.
Die Syntace Moto sind schön lang und liegen mir gut in der Hand.

Ok. Stroker Gram oder Carbon wäre ne Alternative.




volki3 schrieb:


> Die würde doch sehr Gut ans Nicolai passen... ansonsten schönes Bike


Passen nicht Hinten an die Rohloff und nur Vorn würd Schei$e aussehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2011)

so nun mein neues.
LRS bleibt nur so fürs training...hab noch was leichteres fürs rennen.
Die reifen sind ne zumutung (dahtreifen) für den preis. Fahr sie einfach runter und weg damit.
So wies hier steht ca 10,9kg
Natürlich werden da noch einige sachen erleichtert...aber alles zu seiner zeit. Werde damit die schweren (rumpelpisten wie mendrisio bikemarathon) marathons fahren und natürlich touren.









Natürlich werden die felgenaufkleber entfernt wenn sie sich bewährt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Februar 2011)

Lass die Aufkleber doch dran, wenn sie sich bewähren. 

Schönes (und seltenes) Bike. Das Silber an Kurbel und Schaltwerk sowie der blaue Knopf an der Gabel stechen rein optisch etwas unschön raus. Schlimmer finde ich aber den extremen Sloping-Look des Rahmens. Man sieht zwar, wenn man Sattel- und Lenkerstellung zueinander sieht, dass die Größe passt, trotzdem wirkt das wie 2 Nummern zu klein.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2011)

selten isses ja...bin der erste hier der sowas fährt. Oder nicht????

Man muss sich schon daran gewöhnen. Die sattelstütze geht noch 1cm rein. Hab sie nur husch husch getauscht. Sattel muss ich noch schauen obs wieder der SLR carbonio wird. Ev auch eine speednudel.

Lenker sollte noch ein salsa promoto 25,4 660 lang 5° drankommen. Wird aber auf 620 gekürzt. Soll ja auch schnell auf marathons werden.


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2011)

*Racer: Rotwild R.R2 FS (2010)*

















Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2011)

*Tourer: Rotwild R.GT1 (2009)*

















Grüße
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2011)

*Bike für den Winter, den Rollentrainer und die Fahrt zur Arbeit: Cube AMS 100 Pro (2008)*













Grüße
Thomas


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2011)

die raeder gefallen mir jetzt net so wirklich (liegt aber am rotwild)...
aber ich finde die idee mit den einzelteilen ausgebreitet recht cool


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber ich finde die idee mit den einzelteilen ausgebreitet recht cool


word


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2011)

ich finde die Bikes super, und die Bilder wo alles schön auf m Boden liegt ....

was wiegen die Bikes?


----------



## IceQ- (23. Februar 2011)

Krass womit du so in der schlechten Jahreszeit und zur Arbeit fährst....


die DT Gabel würde ich ja eher an deinen Tourer kloppen.


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...ich finde die Bikes super, und die Bilder wo alles schön auf m Boden liegt ....was wiegen die Bikes?


 
Das R.R2 FS ist in Größe L/54 cm und wiegt aktuell 10,89 kg. Details findest Du in den letzten beiden Einträge auf Seite 1 dieses Threats: Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes)

Das R.GT1 ist in Größe XL/55,5 cm und wiegt aktuell 12,07 kg. Details findest Du in den ersten beiden Einträge auf Seite 1 dieses Threats: Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes)

Das Cube AMS 100 Pro ist in 22" und wiegt aktuell 12,36 kg. Es ist eigentlich ein Restebike und übernahm die Teile meines ausgeschiedenen Rotwild RCC.09. Einzig die Gabel habe ich kürzlich getauscht, da noch eine 2 kg Rock Shox Duke SL U-Turn verbaut war. 

Beide Rotwild Bikes sind zwar mit leichten Teilen aufgebaut, aber nicht mit der letzten Konsequenz. Das heißt, dass es mir eher darauf ankam, dass es farblich und stilistisch passt, als dass sich das letzte Gramm rausquetsche. Die Bikes müssen schließlich auch +/- 85 kg plus Gepäck tragen. 

Das R.R2 FS ließe sich mit einigen Teilen, die Du an Deinem Simplon Stomp verbaut hast auf 9,5 kg oder etwas weniger bringen. Ich habe schon mal mit den Teiledaten aus Deinem Aufbauthreat gespielt, um zu sehen, wo das eine oder andere Gramm liegen geblieben ist. Größeres Potenzial hätten Gabel, Sattel, Pedale, Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Griffe, Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Kurbel und Schläuche. Damit wären es schon 1.400 g weniger. Den Sattel werde ich noch änderen. Ob es eine Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon oder ein Selle Italia Kit Carbonio wird, steht noch nicht fest. Der Rest bleibt erst einmal wie er ist.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Krass womit du so in der schlechten Jahreszeit und zur Arbeit fährst.....


 
Wie schon geschrieben, ist das Cube ein Restebike und wurde Ende 2009 notwenig, da die Jungs von Rotwild, die Idee das R.GT1 auf dem Rollentrainer zu nutzen, wegen seines Carbonhinterbaus nicht so wirklich toll fanden.



IceQ- schrieb:


> ...die DT Gabel würde ich ja eher an deinen Tourer kloppen.


 
Die DT Gabel ist eine XMM 100 Twin Shot und hat somit nur 100 mm Federweg. Das Rotwild R.GT1 hat aber hinten 125 mm und vorne eine Fox Talas mit 140 mm. Das passt nicht zusammen. Das R.GT1 fahre ich generell auf 120 mm. Die 140 mm der Talas kommen nur zum Einsatz, wenn es mal bergab grober wird. Da müsste somit schon eine 120 oder 130 mm Gabel rein. 

Aber eine DT Swiss XMC 120 würde sich sicherlich sehr gut machen. Wenn es die irgendwo mal günstig gibt, dann denke ich drüber nach...


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2011)

so den thread habe ich ja ganz vergessen.
also hier auch nochmal mein schmuckstück


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.R2 FS ließe sich mit einigen Teilen, die Du an Deinem Simplon Stomp verbaut hast auf 9,5 kg oder etwas weniger bringen.
> 
> Ich habe schon mal mit den Teiledaten aus Deinem Aufbauthreat gespielt, um zu sehen, wo das eine oder andere Gramm liegen geblieben ist.
> 
> ...


 

schön das ich mit meinen Aufbau auch andere helfen kann, was das Teile tuning und betrifft ...

wenn du die oben erwähnten Teile aber tauschen willst, denn bleibt ja nur noch der Rahmen und nen leeres Konto ...

sprech da aus erfahrung ...

achja, ich wiege auch um 83kg, ohne alles ...

wieso ist das 3te ein Cube geworden ...


----------



## at021971 (23. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ...wenn du die oben erwähnten Teile aber tauschen willst, denn bleibt ja nur noch der Rahmen und nen leeres Konto ...


 
Wie schon geschrieben, wird nur noch der Sattel getauscht. Evtl. werden mit der Zeit dann noch mal XTR Schaltgriffe und Umwerfer sowie leichtere Bremsscheiben folgen. Dann ist aber auch Schluß. Das soll kein Leichtbau werden, sondern von Training bis evtl. AlpX einsetzbar bleiben.



MS1980 schrieb:


> ...wieso ist das 3te ein Cube geworden ...


 
Ein Cube wurde es, weil der Konstrukteur des R.GT1 auf Nachfrage davon abgeraten hat, es wegen seines Carbon-Hinterbaus auf der Rolle zu verwenden. Seinen Vorgänger, das Rotwild RCC.09 hatte ich dafür eingesetzt. So musste schnell was Günstiges her. Und das gab es bei www.bike-discount.de in Form eines dämpferlosen AMS 100 Pro Rahmens. Da das R.GT1 ein kompletter Neuaufbau war, standen praktisch alle Teiles des RCC.09 zur freien Verfügung. Somit ließ sich für rund 600 EUR ein recht gutes Allzweckbike aufbauen.

Das Stomp in schwarz/rot würde mir auch noch sehr gut gefallen. Aber die Rolle des Races ist nun leider schon vergeben.  

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MS1980 (23. Februar 2011)

ich bin eigentlich auch kein Racer, wollte nur nen leichtes Bike zum cruisen haben ...

und was völlig anderes als sonst ...(kennst ja meine alten, aus'n threat) ...


----------



## eierspeiss (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo mal wieder!

kleines Upgrade zum anschauen und event. kommentieren....siehe 2055

neue Carbonstütze von FRM.(150gr so nebenbei)
neuer Lenker,weil der Alte hatte mir zuviel Swap oder wie man die Krümmung nach hinten nennt. Jetzt 5° statt 7°. 
Hörnchen für angenehmeren Wiegetritt beim Uphill.
Den hässlichen konischen Spacer(Stevens)getauscht und den Gabelschaft um 2,5cm gekürzt....

wiegen müsst ich das Bike  nur noch.Aber ehrlich gesagt will ichs net wissen.
im Frühjahr kommt eh ein neuer HT Rahmen an Stelle des F9.

By the way,evreyone a nice day!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2011)

Schaut gut aus, wieviel wiegts denn jetzt?


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2011)

jetzt kannst du die ganganzeige abmontieren und dann hast du nochmals 10g gespart...geht einfach wenn du sie nicht brauchst


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2011)

wozu sollte man sie brauchen, mal ernsthaft ?

also ich schalte wenns nötig wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2011)

genau die meisten brauchn sowas ned...oder???
ab damit!!!!!!!!


----------



## svenji94 (24. Februar 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder!
> 
> kleines Upgrade zum anschauen und event. kommentieren....siehe 2055
> 
> ...


 

Alter Schwede Alter! Das ist mal ein fettes MTB und nicht sowas hässliches wie das Cube weiter oben!


----------



## multiMonochrom (24. Februar 2011)

> Alter Schwede Alter! Das ist mal ein fettes MTB und nicht sowas hässliches wie das Cube weiter oben!



Und worauf stützt du diese Aussage?

Zugegebenermaßen ist weiß nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber das Cube ist doch insgesamt das stimmigere Bike

Edit: @eierspeiss: die neue Sattelstütze sieht aber trotzdem schick aus

Aber sag mal, kann es sein, dass dein Dämpfer mal richtig eingestellt werden müßte (ich meine ja nur, wegen der Position des O-Rings und so)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede Alter! Das ist mal ein fettes MTB und nicht sowas hässliches wie das Cube weiter oben!




Wenn ich so post lese.... 
Alte Pfeife, _-sorry-_ , aber 1 Monat hier und die F..... aufreissen.
Wenn svenji*94* für dein Geburtsjahr steht, dann solltest du nochmal in die Grundschule und soziale Kompetenz erlernen. Hast wohl oft geschwänzt..

Oh Mann, echt...

PS: Zeig doch mal dein Rad her!


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2011)

Zumal es wirklich lang genug Würfel gab die aussahen wie ne Zuckerschnecke vom Jahrmarkt, wo die Verantwortlichen ganz übles Zeugs geraucht haben müssen. Das hier oben gehört mittlerweile zu den schicken Cubes! 
P.S. Freu mich auch schon auf die Bilder!


----------



## karlser (25. Februar 2011)

Das Stevens find ich sehr schön aufgebaut, so stell ich mir ein Custom Bike vor . 

Nicht so 'stimmig' daß es bemüht oder monoton ausschaut, schöner Kontrast durch die schwarzen Teile, noch etwas edles XTR grau und Carbon reingemischt , sehr geschmackvoll, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (25. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede Alter! Das ist mal ein fettes MTB und nicht sowas hässliches wie das Cube weiter oben!



 Das wird wohl nichts mehr.

Das Cube sieht auch noch stimmiger aus.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Februar 2011)

Der svenji, ne, hab mir grad mal so den ganzen Mist durchgelesen, den er so schreibt, hier dient es ja der Unterhaltung, aber die Eltern müssen diesen Vollpfosten ja den ganzen Tag aushalten, bestimmt hart.

Zu den Bikes: Mir gefallen bei recht gut, das Cube besser als das Stevens.


----------



## lukelundy (25. Februar 2011)

Zum Cube: nur das gelbe "Maxxis" trübt ein wenig die Stimmigkeit. Sonst wirklich schön!


----------



## eierspeiss (25. Februar 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, wieviel wiegts denn jetzt?





es darf geschätz werden.......


Edit @multiMonochrom:

Dämpfer quält dsich zwar mit meinen  95kg aber sonst tut er seinen Dienst.....


----------



## karlser (25. Februar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Zumal es wirklich lang genug Würfel gab die aussahen wie ne Zuckerschnecke vom Jahrmarkt, ...



Bei genauer Betrachtung: das Cube sieht aus wie die klassische Zuckerstange !


----------



## Hamburger Jung (25. Februar 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der svenji, ne, hab mir grad mal so den ganzen Mist durchgelesen, den er so schreibt, hier dient es ja der Unterhaltung, aber die Eltern müssen diesen Vollpfosten ja den ganzen Tag aushalten, bestimmt hart.



Nicht mehr, die haben dem einen Internetzugang gelegt und einen Account im MTB Forum erstellt.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe meinen Tourer auch mal wieder ein wenig umgebaut. Ist von der Farbzusammenstellung so jetzt stimmiger als vorher:





Und das HR-Laufrad hätte ich vielleicht vorm fotografieren auch noch mal putzen können...


----------



## MS1980 (25. Februar 2011)

das Bike habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehen, aber sieht stark nach Cube Sting/Stereo aus ...

mir kommt mit der Vorbau aber ziemlich lang vor

was fährst du damit,wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Bike habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehen, aber sieht stark nach Cube Sting/Stereo aus ...



...dachte ich mir auch...


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Februar 2011)

Wo bitteschön sieht das nach Cube aus???
http://www.univega.com/bike_detail.asp?lang=german&kat=Fullsuspension&ID=300025&active=2-2












Entschuldigt mal bitte, aber da passt "naja ist halt bisschen anders zusammengeschweisst" beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2011)

Is' schon anders... aber im Grunde genommen "nur umgedreht" das Ganze...



...wodurch eigentlich 'was Neues/Eigenständiges entsteht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Februar 2011)

Daß das Cube ein Viergelenker mit Floatlink ist und das Univega ein abgestützter Eingelenker, habt Ihr aber schon gesehen, oder?
Gefällt mir übrigens echt gut, das Univega!


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Februar 2011)

Dann müsste man ja zugeben, dass man kein Recht hat.


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn irgendwas gleich aussieht dann ist es das hier: 





Cube sicher nicht


----------



## wildbiker (26. Februar 2011)

Egal ob Cube, Canyon, Univega usw. die kommen doch alle aus der gleichen taiwanesischen Schmiede...


----------



## volki3 (26. Februar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Egal ob Cube, Canyon, Univega usw. die kommen doch alle aus der gleichen taiwanesischen Schmiede...



Jep 
Trotzdem ist das Strive en schönes Radl!


----------



## ShoX_84 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch ein Bild von meinem neuen Grand Turismo von Rotwild nach der ersten Ausfahrt.

Vollcarbon Rahmen und Lenkstange aus dem Jahr 2009. Der Rest sind Bauteile aus 2010/2011. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## wildbiker (26. Februar 2011)

Das Canyon sieht aus als hätte mans gegen Baum gefahren...

Das Rotwild ist schick, sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## eddy 1 (26. Februar 2011)

das rotwild sieht ein bischen gross aus

und wenn dan hat das univega hiermit ähnlichkeit
gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (26. Februar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Egal ob Cube, Canyon, Univega usw. die kommen doch alle aus der gleichen taiwanesischen Schmiede...



So what? Das wichtige ist doch vor allem das (herstellereigene) Design, ich bezweifle, dass du beim fahren merkst, ob der Rahmen von einem Deutschen oder einem Taiwanesen (Taiwaner?) zusammen geschweißt wurde ...


----------



## IceQ- (27. Februar 2011)

noch nie Nicolai gefahren hehe?


----------



## ShoX_84 (27. Februar 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> das rotwild sieht ein bischen gross aus
> 
> und wenn dan hat das univega hiermit ähnlichkeit
> gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut




Für ein Tourenbike hat das Rotwild die richtige Größe. Bin 1.75m groß und nutze Rahmengröße M. 

Das Rahmendesign lässt sich auch nur schwer mit einem CC/AM Bike vergleichen.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Februar 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> So what? Das wichtige ist doch vor allem das  (herstellereigene) Design, ich bezweifle, dass du beim fahren merkst, ob  der Rahmen von einem Deutschen oder einem Taiwanesen (Taiwaner?)  zusammen geschweißt wurde ...





IceQ- schrieb:


> noch nie Nicolai gefahren hehe?



Ja, ich merks, hab nen Nicolai und bin davor Canyon gefahren bzw. hab noch immer den täglichen Vergleich. Nur um mal nen paar Vergleichsdaten zu nennen, das Nicolai ist vom Rahmen her viel steifer als das Canyon, hat viel bessere Schweißnähte. Der Hinterbau vom Nicolai arbeitet zudem auch noch viel besser (Lagerqualität?)


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Februar 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> So what? Das wichtige ist doch vor allem das (herstellereigene) Design, ich bezweifle, dass du beim fahren merkst, ob der Rahmen von einem Deutschen oder einem Taiwanesen (Taiwaner?) zusammen geschweißt wurde ...





IceQ- schrieb:


> noch nie Nicolai gefahren hehe?



Ich hab drüber nachgedacht den zu bringen...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Bike habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehen, aber sieht stark nach Cube Sting/Stereo aus ...
> 
> mir kommt mit der Vorbau aber ziemlich lang vor
> 
> was fährst du damit,wenn ich mal fragen darf?



Moin,

mit der Vorbaulänge bin ich noch am rumexperementieren. Da das Bike enorm lang ist werde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen kleineren Rahmen montieren.

Im Vergleich zum Canyon gibt es diese Anlenkung bei Univega und Focus bereits im Modelljahr 2010

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Februar 2011)

Zwar ohne Startnummer aber dafür mit Dreck.

Feuer Frei !








VG
Marco


----------



## Ghostconi (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute hier das erste GHOST aus der Familie (von meinem Vater)
GHOST AMR LECTOR 9500 leicht gepimpt.

Fahrfertig: 11,35 kg

Änderungen:
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR Carbon (weiss)
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Carbon Low-Rizer
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS Carbon 
Barends: Ritchey WCS (weiss)
Griffe: Ritchey WCS 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Pedale: Shimano XTR

Mein HTX LECTOR folgt.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Februar 2011)

Warum gibt es kein Bild dazu ? Soll jetzt jeder in deinem Album nach dem Teil schauen ?

VG
Marco

p.s. Sag deinem Vater: Schönes Bike !


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Februar 2011)

Nehme alles zurück !


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2011)

das Ghost gefällt immer ...


----------



## Sahnie (1. März 2011)

Hier mein Winterrad. Nichts besonderes, na ja, bis auf den Vorbau, den ich mir in Weltmeisterlackierung habe machen lassen. Wenn es kalt ist, brauche ich halt besondere Motivation.


----------



## memphis35 (1. März 2011)

Da habe ich den Bruder






Mfg  35


----------



## mistermoo (1. März 2011)

ich glaub ich brauch noch so ne schicke blaue gabel für ein neues projekt


----------



## Sahnie (1. März 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Da habe ich den Bruder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du aber viel umgebaut oder? Egal, mir gefallen die Weltmeisterdinger immer sehr gut...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich brauch noch so ne schicke blaue gabel für ein neues projekt



Dachte ich mir auch...





..mir war DIESE dann aber doch zu schwer. 
Zu dem Gewicht kommt noch der Poploc-Hebel (hätte dann aber sowieso auf manuell umgebaut).

Die ging am nächsten Tag direkt zurück.

Optisch, wenn´s passt, ein Knaller!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (1. März 2011)

@memphis: Schickes Bike, aber grade die blaue Gabel stört mich. Da würde eine weiße oder schwarze einfach stimmiger aussehen, weil das Blau wirklich nur an der Gabel ist und sich nirgends wiederfindet (der dünne obere Streifen im HFC Schriftzug gilt nicht)...
Geil hätte z.B. eine SID XX WC gepasst. Oben schwarz (stimmt zur Lenkzone), unten weiß (passt zum Rahmen) und zusätzlich so ein Regenbogenstreifen wie im Rahmenschriftzug.


----------



## memphis35 (1. März 2011)

Ich hatte vorher eine weiße R7 drinnen . Passt wunderbar . Aber die blaue Sid XX kam zu einem Preis ins Haus der jede Stylefrage für mich zur Nebensache werden ließ . Erstmal fahren und dann schauen wir mal weiter . Die Sid die du beschreibst währe natürlich


Mfg  35


----------



## RagazziFully (2. März 2011)

Hier mein aktuelles Low-Budget-Fahrrad.. Leider hat der Rahmen grundsätzlich Cantisockel, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben..


----------



## eierspeiss (2. März 2011)

Wohl eher Medium als Low.
(was is dann High)

Oder ist der Orbea Rahmen ein schweres d.h: günstiges Modell des Herstellers.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Wohl eher Medium als Low.
> (was is dann High)


Häää???


Kommt immer auf die Person und dessen Budget an.


High ist dann beispielsweise ein Spin/Kocmo/Rewel-Rahmen o.ä. kombiniert mit AX-Teilen...



...Wobei ich das Orbea auch nicht unbedingt als Low-Budget Bike ansehen würde...



...Recht stimmig geworden das Teil


----------



## RagazziFully (2. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Wohl eher Medium als Low.
> (was is dann High)
> 
> Oder ist der Orbea Rahmen ein schweres d.h: gÃ¼nstiges Modell des Herstellers.



Ich meine damit u.A.:

Rahmen gebraucht fÃ¼r nen Spottpreis erworben (99â¬ im Bikemarkt, so 1600g mit Steuersatz + Klemme), 140â¬ Laufradsatz von Nubuk-Bikes usw...

Gemessen daran was draus geworden ist hat es halt recht wenig gekostet...

DafÃ¼r ist es halt auch schwer.. LaufrÃ¤der, Gabel, SattelstÃ¼tze, Michelin MountainDry mit 640g(!) usw... nichts leichtes dran an dem Rad... gefÃ¼hlt locker 11,5kg mit Pedalen, ist mir aber schnurz...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Rahmen gebraucht...99 im Bikemarkt...140 Laufradsatz von Nubuk-Bikes usw...


----------



## eierspeiss (2. März 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ich meine damit u.A.:
> 
> Rahmen gebraucht für nen Spottpreis erworben (99 im Bikemarkt, so 1600g mit Steuersatz + Klemme), 140 Laufradsatz von Nubuk-Bikes usw...
> 
> ...





na dann is ja noch genug Potenzial vorhanden um das Gewicht runter zu drücken... 
99.- Mücken für nen Orbea Rahmen inkl.Kleinzeug is schon heftig guter Preis!


----------



## RagazziFully (2. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> na dann is ja noch genug Potenzial vorhanden um das Gewicht runter zu drücken...
> 99.- Mücken für nen Orbea Rahmen inkl.Kleinzeug is schon heftig guter Preis!



Jup.. aber Gewichtstuning lohnt nicht, damit das Bike leicht wird muss man gleich von Grund auf neu aufbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (2. März 2011)

Also 1kg runter geht locker ohne viel Geld auszugeben....müssen ja keine Neuteile sein...Angefangen bei den LR. Allein bei den Reifen lässt sich einiges abspecken....
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen...
Bei mir wird als nächstes die Gabel getauscht dann der Dämpfer....

Trotzdem tolles LOW-Budget(jetzt versteh ich´s auch)

Orbea Bikes haben mir aber imer schon gut gefallen,früher besser als heute,aber trotzdem!

Allen voran das ALMA oder besser "DIE ALMA"


----------



## waldwild (3. März 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> VG
> Marco



Gefällt


----------



## RagazziFully (3. März 2011)

Was sind das für Laufräder am Hai, die sehen irgendwie "special" aus. Crossride ohne Aufkleber?


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. März 2011)

einfach mal wieder bild von meiner xc maschine... die carbon stütze ist leider immer noch im rückstand


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. März 2011)

@ragazzi
ja stimmt. Sind entlabelte Crossride.

Nächsten Monat soll aber ein neuer LRS her, dann würden auch wieder 400g wegfallen.

Frage dazu an alle: Schwarze oder weiße Felgen? was meint ihr ?

VG
Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Frage dazu an alle: Schwarze oder weiße Felgen? was meint ihr ?
> 
> VG
> Marco



Wüsste jetzt nicht, weshalb weiße dran sollten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. März 2011)

Vielleicht weil der Steuersatz,die Nokon, die Schrift auf dem Rahmen und die Sattelklemme auch weiß ist........


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2011)

Naja...


Sticht aber nicht wirklich hervor...


Außer der Schriftzug ein wenig...


----------



## RagazziFully (3. März 2011)

Schwarze Laufräder ohne alles sind immer gut.. Ich hatte auch an weisse Felgen gedacht, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen das sowas tuntig ist...


----------



## Flo7 (3. März 2011)

Noch nicht ganz Fertig, aber welche Version gefällt besser:






oder






Lg Flo


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2011)

Obere ohne Aufkleber.


Der Rahmen tut mir leid...


Welche Kurbel kommt'n da?


----------



## Flo7 (3. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rahmen tut mir leid...
> 
> 
> Welche Kurbel kommt'n da?




Häää??

Race Face NExt Sl 2x10 oder Nordischer Rahmenbau...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2011)

Wg. d. Kette 



Geil!



Wird dann sub 7 werden, ja?


----------



## Flo7 (3. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wg. d. Kette
> 
> Geil!
> 
> Wird dann sub 7 werden, ja?



Mit den Ax Dingern nicht, da schwere reifen verbaut sind  Mit den Notubes hoff ich es...

Lg Flo


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2011)

Wäre toll, wenn es endlich klappt 


Trotzdem würde ich den Ax immer vorziehen.


----------



## Groudon (3. März 2011)

10.4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (4. März 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> 10.4kg



Sattel und Kurbel würde ich noch tauschen, auch wenn es optisch hinhaut

Farbwahl der Gabel gefällt mir dafür sehr gut, gibt leider viel zu oft nur weiß oder schwarze Gabeln.


----------



## alex_koehlich (4. März 2011)

Stimmt. Muss ich meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Sattel passt irgendwie nicht zum Bike. 
Mich persönlich würde noch die Sattelstütze stören. Mag das gekröpfte/gewinkelte nicht. Aber es muss zu der Sitzposition passen genau wie der Sattel zum A....... Funktion geht vor Optik. Wobei du grad an Sattelstütze und Sattel noch sehr viel Gewicht für vergleichsweise wenig Geld sparen kannst. 

Und wenn ich richtig gesehen habe  steht der Gabelschaft noch über den Vorbau raus. Den entweder kürzen oder je nachdem wie hoch du den Vorbau brauchst nen Spacer drunter.

Und da wir ja immer gut meckern können noch etwas positives . Mir gefällt das Bike und auch die Farben. Besonders das die Gabel zu dem Rahmen passt. Das ist ja häufig leider nicht machbar oder es interessiert Hersteller oder Erbauer nicht.

Grüße

Alex

Ps. Ich hoffe das bald mein Sattel und mein Lenker kommt dann kann ich auch mal Fotos machen und das Bike vorstellen.


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2011)

Stütze wird dieses Jahr noch eine CB Cobalt 11 (das goldene wird weiß gemacht).

Beim Sattel probier ich vlt den 2011er SLR XC Flow. Mal sehen.

Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt.

Kurbel soll noch eine XTR 970 2f werden, wenn ich günstig die Kurbelarme bekommen kann. Soll dann schwarz matt eloxiert werden.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.  Alles nicht die leichtesten Dinge (bis auf den LRS und die Marta vlt xD), aber für ein begrenztes Schülerbudget ist über die 2 Jahre ein ordentliches Rad rausgekommen. =) Und vorallem eines mit eigenem Charakter. =)

Danke euch. Am WE dann auch mal im natürlichen Lebensraum. ^^


----------



## karlser (4. März 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> 10.4kg



Sehr hübsches Farbschema - nur die Gabel sieht etwas nackt aus, sind die Aufkleber abgefallen ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2011)

@karlser: Du siehst aber schon, dass die Gabel keine Standardfarbe hat?

Deshalb sind wohl auch keine Decals mehr dran...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @karlser: Du siehst aber schon, dass die Gabel keine Standardfarbe hat?
> 
> Deshalb sind wohl auch keine Decals mehr dran...



Ja und? Ich lackiere meine Gabel auch und besorge mir dann neue Decals in der passenden Farbe. Mir ist sie auch zu "nackt"


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ja und? Ich lackiere meine Gabel auch und besorge mir dann neue Decals in der passenden Farbe. Mir ist sie auch zu "nackt"



Ist ja gut...

...jeder macht's eben, wie er mag...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist ja gut...
> 
> ...jeder macht's eben, wie er mag...



Sollte nicht böse gemeint sein aber eine Lackierung ist kein Hindernis für neue Decals.. Ich habe mir auch gerade neue anfertigen lassen


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sollte nicht böse gemeint sein aber eine Lackierung ist kein Hindernis für neue Decals.. Ich habe mir auch gerade neue anfertigen lassen



Ein Glück, hast Du das geschrieben 


Dachte, es wäre schon wieder eine Anfeindung...


Sicherlich hast Du Recht, dass man, wenn's einem gefällt, nach dem Lackieren wieder Aufkleber aufbringen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2011)

hier mal ein neues Update vom Stompi.

neue Reifen, Stütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Gabel ...



















9,4kg 

jetzt passt es fast ...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2011)

Und, kommst klar mit den Griffen? Tolles Bike!!


----------



## karlser (4. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @karlser: Du siehst aber schon, dass die Gabel keine Standardfarbe hat?
> 
> Deshalb sind wohl auch keine Decals mehr dran...



Nöh, hab ich nicht gesehen. 
Lassen Leute wirklich ihre Gabeln lackieren ?


----------



## MS1980 (4. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und, kommst klar mit den Griffen? Tolles Bike!!


 

sind jetzt die Ritchey und die sind echt gut, auch viel dicker 

aber auch schwerer ...



Teileliste:

Anhang anzeigen Teil.doc


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2011)

karlser schrieb:


> Nöh, hab ich nicht gesehen.
> Lassen Leute wirklich ihre Gabeln lackieren ?



Ja....

meine (noch nackte) neue...





@MS1980

Hast du nicht mal die ERGON´s dran gehabt? Weil Du Probleme mit den Händen hattest oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## 12die4 (5. März 2011)

@MS1980: Sehr geiles Bike. Gefällt mir wirklich 1a. Ich habe keinerlei Verbesserungsvorschläge. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. März 2011)

ms1980 schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues update vom stompi.
> 
> Neue reifen, stütze, lenker, vorbau, griffe und gabel ...
> 9,4kg
> ...


 
in der tat gute arbeit!


----------



## strauchler (5. März 2011)

hier mein Focus Northern Lite, gerade frisch umgebaut
mit neuer rock shox revelation, das teil federt echt geil


----------



## eierspeiss (5. März 2011)

Oohhh!
ein Northern Lite hat isch auch mal...war mein zweites.Glaub ich.
is aber auch schon 10Jahre her.....
damals Rot Blau und mit einer unterdimensionierten Martha und einer JUDY XC!!!
mal schaun ob ich noch ein Bild davon hab.(natürlich analog auf Papier)

Das waren noch Zeiten,,,völlig egal das ich da 12kg zwischen den Beinen hatte...Alle hatten nur Augen für die Bremsscheiben.War ja damals erst im kommen und hipp. Aber dementsprechend  auch nicht ausgereift.....sofort gegen einen Satz HS33 getauscht.
Alle  hässlichen CONCEPT Anbauteile sowieso.
aber so ändern sich die Zeiten.
Wusste gar nicht das Focus das Modell noch weiterführt....


viel Spass damit!

Gerüchten zufolge solls ja wärmer werden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Geometrie des Rahmens für eine solche Gabel ausgelegt ist!? 
Durch den jetzt flacheren Lenkwinkel und das hohe Cockpit dürfte das Teil so agil sein wie eine Schildkröte...


----------



## eierspeiss (5. März 2011)

stimmt!
Sitzposition is schon sehr weit nach hinten versetzt.....
Na vielleicht fährt er die meiste Zeit nur auf dem Hinterrad durch Wald und über Wiesen.


----------



## eierspeiss (5. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues Update vom Stompi.
> 
> neue Reifen, Stütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Gabel ...
> 
> ...





Also was das sportliche betrifft sind Österreicher nicht gerade gesegnet.
Aber Räder bzw. Rahmen bauen könnens gut.Wobei Simplon noch eine Klasse höher arbeit als KTM.


So ein Bike würd bei mir sogar im Schlafzimmer seinen Platz haben.


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> So ein Bike würd bei mir sogar im Schlafzimmer seinen Platz haben.


 

bei mir auch .... aber bei meiner Frau nicht ...

deshalb stehts unten im Keller ...


----------



## eierspeiss (5. März 2011)

mal was anderes:
wie würde sich das Bike fahren wenn zb. ich mit meinen 95 kg anfangenwürde in die Pedale zu treten?
hab vor mir einen Carbonrahmen zuzulegen,aber noch nicht richtig Gedanken über die Kombi von hohem Fahrergewicht und 1 Kilo Rahmen!

wäre Schade wenn ich abspecken müsst deswegen.....


Ps. du kannst es in Pink umlackieren,vielleicht darfs dann ins Schlafzimmer


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Ps. du kannst es in Pink umlackieren,vielleicht darfs dann ins Schlafzimmer









bei mir hängt das Ding in der Küche...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2011)

...und wenn es wirklich nicht in´s Schlafzimmer darf, dann häng´ die Frau doch in die Küche!! 

Btw: Tolle Küche, sch....  auf AEG & Co.
Ich kann nämlich nicht kochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (5. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> bei mir hängt das Ding in der Küche...




warum is das Zelt offen??
ZU damit!!

würd ich mein Bike in der Küche an die Wand hängen müsst ich beim  Essen nicht immer Zeitung lesen.
Schadet ja der Beziehung. Somit wären da zwei Probleme auf einmal gelöst......


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> wie würde sich das Bike fahren wenn zb. ich mit meinen 95 kg anfangenwürde in die Pedale zu treten?
> hab vor mir einen Carbonrahmen zuzulegen,aber noch nicht richtig Gedanken über die Kombi von hohem Fahrergewicht und 1 Kilo Rahmen!
> 
> ...


 

gute frage, eigentlich gibt es für die Rahmen keine Gewichtsbeschränkung ...

nur für die Anbauteile ...

ich wiege 83kg, ohne alles ...

und ich fahre damit keine Rennen, trete also normal in die Pedale und bin damit zufrieden ...

umlackieren würde auch nichts bringen, alles was Fahrrad ist,oder damit zu tun hat, wurde verbannt ...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

Küchen werden überbewertet


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

und sie sind meist überteuert ...


----------



## volki3 (5. März 2011)

Da meins meistens so aussieht....



Würde bei uns der Dritte Weltkrieg aussprechen, wenn ich das Radl in die Wohnung hänge....


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

da würde ich aber auch nen Anfall bekommen,wenn der dreck auf'n Tisch tropfen würde ...

sonst sehr schickes Bike ... wenn's sauber ist ...


----------



## eierspeiss (5. März 2011)

dann doch lieber Sauce Bolognese auf der Hose........


aber ein verdrecktes Spezi hat schon fast was erotisches..
So gesehen könnte man es doch ins Schlafzimmer........

aber lassen wir das besser ,bevor eine Alice Schwarzer anfängt mit der Keule zu schwingen.


----------



## IceQ- (5. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> *warum is das Zelt offen??
> ZU damit!!
> *
> .















 ich kann nimmer


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> aber lassen wir das besser ,bevor eine Alice Schwarzer anfängt mit der Keule zu schwingen.






...wen könnte man nur als männliches Pendant nennen?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2011)

Ist doch kein problem, solange ihrs auch am haken hängt hat sie nichts dagegen





Und unsre sehen weissgott nicht immer sauber aus.


----------



## der_dino (5. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist doch kein problem, solange ihrs auch am haken hängt hat sie nichts dagegen
> 
> Und unsre sehen weissgott nicht immer sauber aus.



Da sind ja auch nur Fliesen drunter und nciht die heilige Arbeitsplatte -.-


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

Was ist das für eine Stange und Halterung? Coole Bikes!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2011)

Habe schon etliche anfragen desswegen bekommen
Also: Die stange ist von manfrotto teleskopstange
Halterungen sind von MINOURA...googeln und du siehst wo sie im moment fast zum halben preis sind...so ca 25.- euro
Die stange ist so ca 70.- euro

Sie hängen im wohnzimmer. Das ist meine heilige arbeitsplatte


----------



## MS1980 (5. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist doch kein problem, solange ihrs auch am haken hängt hat sie nichts dagegen
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> onkel_doc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist doch kein problem, solange ihrs auch am haken hängt hat sie nichts dagegen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit der XTR-Kurbel anfreunden!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2011)

@onkel doc: das RM sieht top aus, nur ist das Schaltwerk mMn unpassend, da es nicht der Preisklasse der anderen Parts nicht entspricht und auch nicht gut aussieht.

Passt nicht zur neuen XTR...


Bist das Spark ja nicht los geworden... Wollten es wahrscheinlich wieder geschenkt haben...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> onkel_doc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > solche stange is im Schlafzimmer aber nicht nur für die Bikes, oder?
> ...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2011)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Klar sind stangen nicht nur für die bikes da haben ja noch eine im schlafzimmer ohne bikegehänge.
Hab das rocky endlich so wie ich es möchte...hat mir am anfang von der sitzposition echt nicht gefallen.
Schaltwerk und kassette werden nach und nach auch zu xtr.

Das spark wäre schon weggegangen, aaabeeeerrrr meine freundin konnte sich dann doch nicht davon trennen. Jetzt gibts für sie noch ein rocky alti. Wenn wir glück haben wirds unter 11kg. Dann hat sie aucuh ein race und touren bike.

Im moment möchte ich mein lapierre pro race 900 verkaufen, aber die deppen die keine ahnung haben wollen immer alles zum schnäppchenpreis ergattern...haaallloooo bei mir steht doch nicht aldi-suisse auf der stirn. Nur falls jemand interesse hat...2500.- Sfr.

Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem neuen zufrieden, ist ja mein erstes fully. Übrigens ein New Element MSL 120/120 und jetzt schon fast nichts mehr original. Mit ZTR olympic sollte es dann um die 10,4 kg sein.

Greets an alle mit bild



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @onkel doc: das RM sieht top aus, nur ist das Schaltwerk mMn unpassend, da es nicht der Preisklasse der anderen Parts nicht entspricht und auch nicht gut aussieht.
> 
> Passt nicht zur neuen XTR...
> 
> ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist doch kein problem, solange ihrs auch am haken hängt hat sie nichts dagegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ja ne super idee... und wenn kein bike drann hängt kann frauchen drann tanzen oder? 


btw... das RM find ich sehr geil


----------



## corfrimor (5. März 2011)

Das Element finde ich spitze


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das spark wäre schon weggegangen, aaabeeeerrrr meine freundin konnte sich dann doch nicht davon trennen. Jetzt gibts für sie noch ein rocky alti. Wenn wir glück haben wirds unter 11kg. Dann hat sie aucuh ein race und touren bike.



Muss cool sein wenn die Freundin das gleiche Hobby hat und sich für Bikes interessiert.... Hatte ich bisher leider noch nicht! Meine wollen immer nur shoppen gehen (kann aber auch sehr anstrengend sein)


----------



## IceQ- (5. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Im moment möchte ich mein lapierre pro race 900 verkaufen, aber die deppen die keine ahnung haben wollen immer alles zum schnäppchenpreis ergattern...haaallloooo bei mir steht doch nicht aldi-suisse auf der stirn. Nur falls jemand interesse hat...2500.- Sfr.









sorry das hat mich gerade so gelüstet  aber hast eigentlich ja recht mit deiner Aussage  - im übrigen schickes rocki


----------



## sloop89 (6. März 2011)

Hier mal mein neues/altes Capic Elixir. Es hat, über den Winter, ein paar Updates bekommen.
Das Budget war sehr begrenzt, weshalb auch die üblichen rot-eloxierten Teilchen und Schräubchen fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (6. März 2011)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Ich habe einen Carbon-Lenker verbaut, und Barends montiert. Eigentlich sollten die alten Ritchey WCS dran, aber die Klemmfläche war mir dann doch zu klein. Nun sind die Woodman-Hörner dran (ca. 1,3 cm Klemmfläche). Brauche ich trotzdem Barplugs ???


----------



## dragon07 (6. März 2011)

Das ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. 

Was haste für einen Lenker ??? Ist er gekürzt ??


----------



## sloop89 (6. März 2011)

Den Lenker hab ich günstig in der Bucht geschossen. Hat mir optisch sehr gefallen. 
Es war nur ein Aufkleber angebracht.... lauter Zahlen... 
Die Breite ist original (58 cm)


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2011)

Montier doch einfach Barplugs und gehe auf Nummer sicher. 

Gerade Carbonlenker zerstört man sich durch ungeeignete Klemmung schneller als gedacht. Habe mir erst neulich einen Duraflite durch anleitungsgemäße Montage von Ritchey WCS Schraubgriffen zerschossen.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2011)

@hhninja81:
glaub mir, auch ne freundin die gerne in einem bikeshop shoppen geht ist anstrengend. Vor allem wenn sie in sachen leichtbau schlimmer ist wie ich.
Aber muss schon sagen, es erleichtert einem das hobby, wenn sie das gleiche macht.

@iceQ:
ohne worte...
Danke für die positiven worte für das element.
Fürs rennen hab ich noch einen ztr olympic/DT 240er laufradsatz.
Das gewicht liegt im moment bei 11,1kg. Mit den leichten laufrädern müsste es dann auf 10,5kg runterkommen.

greets an alle onkeldoc


----------



## deathmetal (6. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist doch kein problem, solange ihrs auch am haken hängt hat sie nichts dagegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was is das für n Lenker am Rocky?? Wie breit ist der? 
Würde mir gut gefallen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2011)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Was is das für n Lenker am Rocky??



...sollte schon Mal ein Salsa sein...


Hier zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8082201&postcount=2272


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2011)

Das ist ein SALSA PROMOTO...25,4 und 660 breit 5° 121g bei mir mit 640 breite.
Den gleichen gibt es auch mit 11° und 17° soviel ich weiss
Gibt auch in 31,8 oder auch als lowriser.

Habe etliche freunde die mit Salsa unterwegs sind und nie probleme aufgetreten. Stabil und leicht.
Allerdings nicht gerade billig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2011)

...sry...



Gewicht geht bei der Breite voll OK...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (6. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...sollte schon Mal ein Salsa sein...
> 
> 
> Hier zu sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8082201&postcount=2272



Konnte auf dem Bild den Schriftzug nicht erkennen. 
Wo bekommt man sowas außer als Import?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2011)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Konnte auf dem Bild den Schriftzug nicht erkennen.
> Wo bekommt man sowas außer als Import?




Bike-Mailorder, z.B. ...


----------



## deathmetal (6. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bike-Mailorder, z.B. ...



Danke, das eil sieht echt gut aus, aber geht leider nicht mehr Hörnchen


----------



## Blackspire (6. März 2011)

mein neues Specialized, endlich fertig (ist ein Rad jemals fertig?)













Nun ist es fertig und macht ne Menge Spaß. 
Folgende Änderung stehen vll. noch an:

- Klickies (424er Shimano)
- gleiche Klemme, aber in rot eloxiert
- Flaschenhalter (Specialized Alu)

Hier mal die Parts:

- Rahmen: 2000er Specialized Rockhopper PRO 19"
- Gabel: 2000er Rock Shox SID XC Hydra Air
- Steuersatz: Chris King 1 1/8
- Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC 110mm
- Lenker: Easton EC 70 580mm, 25,4mm
- Radcomputer: SIGMA BC 1200
- Bremsen: 951er XTR V-Brakes
- Bremshebel: 950er XTR
- Schalthebel: 952er XTR, 9-Fach
- Schaltwerk: 952er XTR Middle-cage, 9-Fach
- Umwerfer: 950er XTR, 34,9mm
- Kurbel: 952er XTR, 24/34/46
- Pedalen: Point Alien 2
- Felgen: Mavic X517 SUP Ceramic
- Naben: 950er XTR 
- Schnellspanner: 950er XTR
- Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,10
- Schläuche: Schwalbe AV 13
- Kette: SRAM PC 971
- Kassette: SRAM PC 951, 11-28
- Klemme: Procraft, 9gr.
- Stütze: Race Face XY 30,9mm
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
- rot eloxierte Kleinigkeiten, wie Alu-Flaschenhalterschrauben, Schaltwerksröllchen, Endkappen
- Gewicht: ??? muss bald mal an die Waage


----------



## IceQ- (6. März 2011)

Alt, aber schön!

Und nein ein Fahrrad ist niemals fertig. Das ist das schlimme an einem Fahrrad 

Wie fährt sich denn die SID? Ist das noch ein RS Produkt "made in USA"? Die hat ja jetzt schon eine Dekade auf dem Buckel, hast du da viel ersetzen müssen? Finde es noch geil, dass du mit V-Brake fährst. 

mich wunderts aber, die RR waren bei mir ein reines Rutschfest sobald es nass wurde... bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Apfelschale (6. März 2011)

Ich finde die Kettenblätter häßlich. Würde da eher was leichtes schwarzes nehmen.
Ansonsten ein schöner Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (6. März 2011)

Mir gefällt dein Aufbau auch gut. 
Bei mir wärs ein schwarzer Vorbau+die Kettenblätter, und ne schwarz lackierte Gabelkrone.
Passt finde ich besser zum Rahmendesign.


----------



## unocz (6. März 2011)

schönes teil, mir gefällts auch !


----------



## InoX (7. März 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info. Mein Salsa PorMoto Carbon war auf 56 cm gekürzt und hatte auch eine 25,4er Klemmung, wog jedoch 125 g. Das ist für ein stabiles Teil natürlich immer noch gut aber doch ein deutlicher Unterschied.

@Onkel_doc: bist du dir sicher was dein gepostetes Gewicht angeht?  

Schönes Speci! Gefällt mir sehr gut und besonders die Felgenbremsen lassen den LRS sehr schlank wirken. Gefällt!

Grüße


----------



## corfrimor (7. März 2011)

Das Rockhopper ist super! Alte Schule 

P.S.: Lediglich die Pedale ... ... ... ... ... ... ... Clickies!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2011)

Da bin ich mir total sicher. Der meiner freundin wiegt knapp 140g als lowriser und 31,8 klemmung, 640 breit.
Haben ihn im bikeshop nach dem absägen auf die wage gelegt.



InoX schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info. Mein Salsa PorMoto Carbon war auf 56 cm gekürzt und hatte auch eine 25,4er Klemmung, wog jedoch 125 g. Das ist für ein stabiles Teil natürlich immer noch gut aber doch ein deutlicher Unterschied.
> 
> @Onkel_doc: bist du dir sicher was dein gepostetes Gewicht angeht?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackspire (7. März 2011)

Schön wenns Specialized gefällt!



> Wie fährt sich denn die SID? Ist das noch ein RS Produkt "made in USA"? Die hat ja jetzt schon eine Dekade auf dem Buckel, hast du da viel ersetzen müssen? Finde es noch geil, dass du mit V-Brake fährst. mich wunderts aber, die RR waren bei mir ein reines Rutschfest sobald es nass wurde... bist du zufrieden?



Die SID läuft noch sehr gut, bekommt bald noch einen Ölwechsel.
Bisher bin ich mit den Reifen zufrieden, bin bisher erst knappe 100km gefahren, da kann man sich ja noch kein großes Urteil erlauben. 



> Bei mir wärs ein schwarzer Vorbau+die Kettenblätter, und ne schwarz lackierte Gabelkrone.



Kettenblätter sind halt die Orig. XTR in top Zustand, klar würden schwarze "cooler" aussehen, aber da das Große KB eh via Spider mit dem Kurbelarm verbunden ist, kommt eh nix anderes in Frage. Krone lackieren, naja..Farbe hält auf Chrom sowieso nicht so gut. Am ehesten vll mal einen schwarzen Vorbau. Aber ich finde meinen sehr passend zur Krone und zum Klemmkopf der Stütze, eben noch etwas oldschool.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (7. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sind jetzt die Ritchey und die sind echt gut, auch viel dicker
> 
> aber auch schwerer ...
> 
> ...



Man kann halt nicht alles haben. Die True Grips fahre ich am Cube. Hatte für zwei Fahrten die Extralite Griffe dran. Nach einer Stunde ist mir die linke Hand eingeschlafen, was mit den Ritcheys nicht der Fall ist und 51 Gramm sind ja auch noch okay.

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder etwas vorzeigen. Hier mein Voitl in der 2011er Version. Wiegt laut Hängewaage 8,79 kg, soll ja noch fahrbar sein. Den Rahmen hatte ich günstig in der Bucht für 179 Euro geschossen. Muss anscheinend die Team Edition sein.

Hier an der Stelle nochmal besten Dank an *Mad-Line* für die Veredelung meiner XTR, ist verdammt schickt geworden.


----------



## InoX (7. März 2011)

Das ist dann eine sehr krasse Serienstreung beim Gewicht vom Salsa ProMoto und ich scheine ziemliches Pech gehabt zu haben...

Edit: Gerade nochmal nachgewogen. 122g in 56er Breite


----------



## piazza (8. März 2011)

Durch Kürzen des Tachokabels ließe sich ja doch nochmal das ein oder andere Gramm einsparen!


----------



## sbgbiker (8. März 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt eine ganze weile in diesem super thread geschmökert - viele, viele feine und vor allem individuelle bikes 
darum möchte ich auch ein paar aktuelle pics meines fuhrparkes besteuern...




Stadtradl




Touren Radl




Genusstouren Radl




Gruppenbild

lg aus salzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. März 2011)

Das zweite marin sieht wirklich sehr chic aus. Beim Rocky gefällt mir die Sattelstütze nicht aber das ist ja auch nur optisch. Warum hast du nen XTR-Umwerfer verbaut und ein XT Schaltwerk? Beim Stadtrad erkenn ich das nicht genau aber da siehts mir auch aus wie ein alter XTR-Umwerfer. Wenn das so ist würde ich den an das Marin bauen. Der würde da deutlich besser passen wie ich finde. Aber insgesamt sehr schöne Bikes die mal nicht ganz so häufig sind.

Hier mal wieder meins da ess ja hauptsächlich für Touren genutzt wird:


----------



## Baumarktbomber (8. März 2011)

sbgbiker schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab jetzt eine ganze weile in diesem super thread geschmökert - viele, viele feine und vor allem individuelle bikes
> darum möchte ich auch ein paar aktuelle pics meines fuhrparkes besteuern...
> ...



Netter Fuhrpark


----------



## sbgbiker (8. März 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Das zweite marin sieht wirklich sehr chic aus. Beim Rocky gefällt mir die Sattelstütze nicht aber das ist ja auch nur optisch. Warum hast du nen XTR-Umwerfer verbaut und ein XT Schaltwerk? Beim Stadtrad erkenn ich das nicht genau aber da siehts mir auch aus wie ein alter XTR-Umwerfer. Wenn das so ist würde ich den an das Marin bauen. Der würde da deutlich besser passen wie ich finde. Aber insgesamt sehr schöne Bikes die mal nicht ganz so häufig sind.
> 
> Hier mal wieder meins da ess ja hauptsächlich für Touren genutzt wird:




am stadtradl ist der 960er der eigentlich die gruppe am titan komplettieren würde - leider falsches schellenmaß. sollte wer
einen passenden (verzugsweise e-type) haben, bitte anbieten!!
den werfer fürs rocky hatte ich noch rumliegen.


----------



## InoX (8. März 2011)

Etwas in der Art dachte ich mir schon. Warum sollte man sonst diese schöne Kombination nicht an einem Rad verbauen.


----------



## Vernon (8. März 2011)

Hi,

wollte meinen alten Scotty auch mal vorzeigen 
Wir sind gerade beim abnehmen, LR und Kurbel wird demnächst gewechselt.
Für Anregungen oder Tipps bin ich immer dankbar..


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2011)

Cooles und seltenes Scott 


Bei LRS und Kurbel wirst Du sicher einiges sparen 


...die Stütze sieht noch schwer aus ... Steuersatz auch... Bremse evtl. gegen Marta SL (gerade bei den Verkaufsangeboten im Leichtbauforum) oder XX, X0, CR Mag ...auch, wenn die Louise mit den Ventidiscs einfach brachial bremst...


----------



## Muchacho78 (8. März 2011)

Hallo

@sbgbiker -> fehlt nur noch das Bike um aufs Klo zu fahren 
Hier mal mein treues (seit 2 Jahren) Bike. Ganz frisch fotografiert, einmal während der Fahrt und einmal danach 

MfG 
Muchacho


----------



## Muchacho78 (8. März 2011)

Hallo

P.S. Wie bekomme ich grosse Bilder hin?

MfG
Muchacho


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2011)

Indem Du Bilder in Dein Photoalbum kopierst und dann dort den Link für die gewünschte Größe in Deinem Post verwendest.






Alternativ kannst Du auch den Link Deines Attachments kopieren und als Grafik in den Post einfügen. Dafür gibt es im Editor eine entsprechende Funktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (8. März 2011)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2011)

Schöne Aufnahme..


----------



## Muchacho78 (8. März 2011)

Hallo

Danke Thomas.

MfG
Muchacho


----------



## MS1980 (8. März 2011)

sbgbiker schrieb:


> Stadtradl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schöner Fuhrpark ...

aber was ist dein Unterschied zwischen Touren- und Genusstouren Bike ?


----------



## Muchacho78 (8. März 2011)

Hallo

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das es langsam nervt, probier ich das gleich mal aus mit dem grossen Bild. Also hier noch eines von mir 





MfG
Muchacho


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2011)

am scot regelmaessig die schwinge auf risse kontrollieren... die bricht gerne 
meine naemlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (8. März 2011)

Meins.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2011)

...das schönste aus der Sammlung...


----------



## Vernon (8. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cooles und seltenes Scott
> 
> 
> Bei LRS und Kurbel wirst Du sicher einiges sparen
> ...


 
Danke sehr 
Werde mich die Woche mal nach einen RLS umschauen. Habe an die Mavic Crosstrail gedacht. Die sind noch relativ günstig und auf jeden Fall leichter, als meine..

@ nopain-nogain: thx, werfe immer ein Auge auf die Schwinge..


----------



## Baumarktbomber (8. März 2011)

Mein Trainingsrad für 2011. Aheadschraube wird noch durch eine mit Senkkopf ersetzt. Der Spacer bleibt vorerst drin, da es sich mit sehr angenehm fährt. Zum Heizen hab ich mein Voitl.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2011)

Vernon schrieb:


> Danke sehr
> Werde mich die Woche mal nach einen RLS umschauen. Habe an die Mavic Crosstrail gedacht. Die sind noch relativ günstig und auf jeden Fall leichter, als meine..



Gerne!


"RLS"=Raufladsatz??? 


Spar' Dir lieber das Geld für was "richtiges" 


Auch, wenn die Mavic Laufräder wirklich sorgenlos fahrbar sind und selten gewartet werden müssen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> 
> "RLS"=Raufladsatz???
> ...





...und die blöde Eloxalschicht sich unter dem Gleitring abwetzt.
Aber die kannst du ja angucken, wenn du die Sperrklinken gangbar machst oder ersetzt. 
Auch schön, wenn der Freilauf schwergängig ist und die Kette beim Rollen auf der Kettenstrebe ablegt.
Aber da kannst du dir ja genauer Gedanken drüber machen, während du dein Rad durch die Alpen schiebst und zufällig nicht DIE RICHTIGE der verschiedenen Speichen dabei hast... 

Ne,ne,..Anfangs gut, aber mit zunehmender Laufleistung..  
Ich hatte 4 Mavic-Sätze. Will keinen mehr haben.

Für das Geld lieber ein aufgebauten LRS (wenn günstig, dann bei Nubuk-Bikes oder AS. Vorausgesetzt der Aufbau erfolgt sauber).

Da stimme ich dem Motto von Felix zu:
"Gegen das Systemlaufrad!!"


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und die blöde Eloxalschicht sich unter dem Gleitring abwetzt.
> Aber die kannst du ja angucken, wenn du die Sperrklinken gangbar machst oder ersetzt.
> Auch schön, wenn der Freilauf schwergängig ist und die Kette beim Rollen auf der Kettenstrebe ablegt.
> Aber da kannst du dir ja genauer Gedanken drüber machen, während du dein Rad durch die Alpen schiebst und zufällig nicht DIE RICHTIGE der verschiedenen Speichen dabei hast...
> ...



...mit meinem Crossride gibt's null Probleme...


...ist bei jedem Wetter auf'm Rad gewesen und hat etwa 5000km runter...


----------



## mistermoo (8. März 2011)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Meins.



schönes teilchen
ne schwarze kurbel und carbonbremsgriffe dann wäre es es noch schöner


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...mit meinem Crossride gibt's null Probleme...
> 
> 
> ...ist bei jedem Wetter auf'm Rad gewesen und hat etwa 5000km runter...



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der günstige Crossride innen ein Lager oder Gleitring hat!? 
Wenn´s leichter werden soll, setzt Mavic den Gleitring rein. Dieser dreht sich auf einem eloxierten Nabenzapfen. 
Wenn die Eloxschicht ab ist, dann geht´s dem Zapfen (= ein Teil mit dem Nabenkörper) an den Kragen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der günstige Crossride innen ein Lager oder Gleitring hat!?*_
> Wenn´s leichter werden soll, setzt Mavic den Gleitring rein. Dieser dreht sich auf einem eloxierten Naben*zapfen*.
> Wenn die Eloxschicht ab ist, dann geht´s dem *Zapfen* (= ein Teil mit dem Nabenkörper) an den Kragen.



Ich weis es net...


 Zapfenstreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> schönes teilchen
> ne schwarze kurbel und carbonbremsgriffe dann wäre es es noch schöner



Carbonbremsgriffe für eine XTR Dual-Control? Wer verkauft die?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Carbonbremsgriffe für eine XTR Dual-Control? Wer verkauft die?



DAS will ich auch wissen!!!


----------



## hdamok (8. März 2011)

update auf 38/16


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> schönes teilchen
> ne schwarze kurbel und carbonbremsgriffe dann wäre es es noch schöner


Hab mit den Servicearbeiten der restlichen Räder schon immer ziemlich viel zu tun,deswegen keine Zeit gehabt für die DC Carbonbremsgriffe zu laminieren.
Hatte ich schon mal bei meiner Marta gemacht,ist ne Sauarbeit
Optisch finde ich übrigens die XT Kurbel eigentlich ganz nett als Kontrast zum 
Bike.
Töchterchen macht Führerschein ,ihr Auto steht schon vor der Tür ,da muss ich meine Bedürfnisse etwas zurückschrauben
Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## waldwild (9. März 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


>



Mmmmh Krusovice lecker 



hdamok schrieb:


> update auf 38/16



Schöner Farbton des Rahmens


----------



## duke85 (9. März 2011)

Hi,

dann stell ich auch mal mein Drahtesel vor 
Ist noch komplett Originalzustand. Wurde erst kürzlich gekauft für die neue Saison.

Bulls Bushmaster 1
Komplette XT Ausstattung, vom Schaltwerk, über die Naben, bis hin zu den Bremsen 
















Grüßle


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

Die 4 Räder der Schwiegereltern hab ich im Keller gelassen


----------



## eddy 1 (9. März 2011)

unverkennlich

die spacertürme


----------



## InoX (9. März 2011)

da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.... bei meiner Familie würden da nur irgendwelche Diamanträder stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (9. März 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> unverkennlich
> 
> die spacertürme



Also ich sehe da völlig unterschiedliche und dswegen wohl auch zum Besitzer passende Höhen der Spacertürme.

das ganz links bspw. hat gar keinen? oder nur einen sehr kleinen.

Wie dem auch sei, krass viele Teile....in meiner Familie würde der Dominus da eher ein Auto kaufen...


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> unverkennlich
> 
> die spacertürme


Falls Ihr den Turm des gelben Haibike meint, das kommt frisch von der Rolle ( siehe Reifen )
Ist auf Dauer bei längerer Fahrzeit einfach bequemer
Meine Mutter ist gestorben und meine Schwester wohnt zu weit weg als das es bequem wäre !


----------



## Tundra HT (9. März 2011)

@michel33kg

Geiler Fuhrpark!!
Kanns sein das die Marta Scheibe beim kleinen Cube vorne falsch rum montiert ist???


----------



## michel33kg (9. März 2011)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @michel33kg
> 
> Geiler Fuhrpark!!
> Kanns sein das die Marta Scheibe beim kleinen Cube vorne falsch rum montiert ist???


Mensch leck mich fett  Alter, da hast de vollkommen recht.Bei dem Gewicht spielt das zwar noch keine Rolle aber Ordnung muss sein.
Das ist mir jetzt echt peinlich,aber manchmal scheint es mir so als sähe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Mein grosser hat letztes Jahr auch mal im Rennen nen Pedalarm verloren,da hab ich ihn gefragt ,was er für nen Scheissmechaniker hat.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. März 2011)

waldwild schrieb:


> Schöner Farbton des Rahmens



Jaaaaa. 

Das Nicolai gefällt mir echt gut. 


@hdamok
Welcher RAL-Ton ist das bitte?!


----------



## hdamok (10. März 2011)

bronze eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strauchler (12. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Geometrie des Rahmens für eine solche Gabel ausgelegt ist!?
> Durch den jetzt flacheren Lenkwinkel und das hohe Cockpit dürfte das Teil so agil sein wie eine Schildkröte...




doch doch das klappt allet super fährt sich echt präzise, man kann den rebound ja auf hase statt auf schildkröte stellen^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2011)

strauchler schrieb:


> doch doch das klappt allet super fährt sich echt präzise, man kann den rebound ja auf hase statt auf schildkröte stellen^^




  Glaube du verstehst das Problem nicht!?   
..und deine Gabelfunktionen auch nicht wirklich! Wirkt zumindest so.. 

Ich mag mir aber jetzt auch nicht die Finger wund tippen. 
Hauptsache du hast Spaß!


----------



## bastischaefer (13. März 2011)

Hier mal meins. Nicht das Leichteste und Teuerste...aber zuverlässig


----------



## bastischaefer (13. März 2011)

Uuuuups...Tacho verschoben


----------



## michel33kg (13. März 2011)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Nicht das Leichteste und Teuerste...aber zuverlässig



Sieht gut aus


----------



## bastischaefer (13. März 2011)

Ist halt schwer mit ner 94er Schrittlänge einen Rahmen zu bekommen, der ein sportlich kurzes Steuerrohr hat und dann auch noch bezahlbar ist


----------



## michel33kg (13. März 2011)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Ist halt schwer mit ner 94er Schrittlänge einen Rahmen zu bekommen, der ein sportlich kurzes Steuerrohr hat und dann auch noch bezahlbar ist



Musst Du Basketball oder Volleyball spielen,wenn Du bist so grosssss


----------



## bastischaefer (13. März 2011)

Fussball-Torwart


----------



## strauchler (13. März 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaube du verstehst das Problem nicht!?
> ..und deine Gabelfunktionen auch nicht wirklich! Wirkt zumindest so..
> 
> Ich mag mir aber jetzt auch nicht die Finger wund tippen.
> Hauptsache du hast Spaß!



also erstmal danke spaß mit meinem bike das auf jeden fall.

doch doch bin mir schon bewusst, was du mir damit sagen willst. danke auf jeden fall für deine überlegung, aber es passt alles super harmonisch zusammen, das handling is klasse und mit der geometrie wird es auch keine probleme geben


----------



## waldtierMV (15. März 2011)

Ich will auch mal 
Mein Arbeitstier, gestern nach der Tour...
Nen Stevens Fluent SLX weitgehend original außer größere SLX-Bremsscheiben (bin ziemlich schwer) und Ergon-Griffe












Als Verschönerung hätte ich dieses Jahr an Ritchey Vorbau, 670mm Riser, Sattelstütze und Sattel aus der PRO-Serie in Wet-Black gedacht?!
Wat meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. März 2011)

waldtierMV schrieb:


> Als Verschönerung hätte ich dieses Jahr an Ritchey Vorbau, 670mm Riser, Sattelstütze und Sattel aus der PRO-Serie in Wet-Black gedacht?!
> Wat meint Ihr?



Kannst Du anbauen. 

Aber wirklich schön wird es, wenn das Cockpit aufgeräumt wird. Leider viel zu sehr überfrachtet. Die edle Wet Black Oberfläche käme so kaum zur Geltung.

Wie ich sehe fährst Du Standardlaufräder und zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Wäre da ein Nabendynamo nicht was feines? Und ein Scheinwerfer von Supernova (E3 Terraflux oder E3 Triple), SON oder B+M? Dann kannst Du Dir das ganze Akkugedöns sparen. Nur so eine Idee meinerseits.

Viele Grüße aus Cottbus.


----------



## RagazziFully (15. März 2011)

waldtierMV schrieb:


> Als Verschönerung hätte ich dieses Jahr an Ritchey Vorbau, 670mm Riser, Sattelstütze und Sattel aus der PRO-Serie in Wet-Black gedacht?!
> Wat meint Ihr?



Nimm doch WCS, ist ja auch recht günstig das Zeug..

Wenn man schon nur zum Spass irgendwelche Teile tauscht, gleich was Gutes nehmen..


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2011)

Bei WCS passt aber das Farbschema nicht mehr.
Geht ja sicher auch um das Schwarz/Blau. Mit dem Wet Look harmoniert das sicher gut mit dem Bike, vernünftige Alternative fällt mir da auch nicht ein.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. März 2011)

waldtierMV schrieb:


> Als Verschönerung hätte ich dieses Jahr an Ritchey Vorbau, 670mm Riser, Sattelstütze und Sattel aus der PRO-Serie in Wet-Black gedacht?!
> Wat meint Ihr?



Falls du vorhast, die Sattelstütze auch ab und zu mal zu verstellen, würde ich dir von der wet black Stütze dringend abraten. Die Beschichtung hält nichts aus.


----------



## eierspeiss (16. März 2011)

Gibts je nich....

ein Stevens!!

Dacht schon ich wär der einzige und müsst mir ein CUBE zulegen....puhh


----------



## EvilEvo (16. März 2011)

lol


----------



## RSkai (18. März 2011)

Dann rollert hier mal mein Radon rein. Nicht besonders leicht, nicht besonders schön und auch nicht selten. Aber zuverlässig und Spaß machts auf jeden Fall.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/841779




Hat die Gemeinde ein paar Tipps zur Verbesserung parat?


----------



## Jierdan (18. März 2011)

Bis auf die Reifen nix zu meckern, sieht grundsolide aus - wenn die Geo mit den Spacern so passt.


----------



## Slow (18. März 2011)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bis auf die Reifen nix zu meckern



Was soll bitte an den Reifen sein?

Ich finds eigentlich auch so schick, wies ist. Optisch springen mir persönlich immer die langen Schaltwerke ins Auge. Würd da eins mit kürzerem Käfig verbauen und eins, welches komplett schwarz ist (XTR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (18. März 2011)

Vermutlich mag er die Reifen vom Fahrverhalten her nicht. Optisch kann daran ja nix auszusetzen sein^^.
Ich würd noch ein paar mehr rote oder/und silberne Akzente setzen.
Ist das eine 180mm-Kurbel?


----------



## RSkai (18. März 2011)

Besten Dank für den Kritikmangel. Die Geo passt mir gut so. Klar, die Front ist recht hoch, nicht optimal bergauf, aber dafür gehts bergab richtig gut. Ist halt immer ein Kompromiss.

Das Silber des Schaltwerks passt perfekt zum Schriftzug und zur Kurbel. Aber ein XTR-Schaltwerk würde ich auch in schwarz nehmen, wenn mir einer eins schenkt.

Und die Reifen? Statt des Schwalbe-Mainstreams will ich demnächst mal hinten IRC Mibro und vorn WTB Wolverine Race ausprobieren. Das wäre mal was Neues.
@Jierdan, was wäre Dein Reifentipp?

Die Kurbel ist ne 175er.


----------



## Muchacho78 (18. März 2011)

Hallo

Keine Ahnung was ihr gegen die Reifen habt. Grip ist klasse und Panne hatte ich auch noch keine. Fährt auf Strasse wie im Gelände super. Sicher ist Schwalbe Mainstream, aber das nicht ohne Grund. Muss mir ja nicht schlechtere Reifen kaufen, nur damit ich was hab was nicht jeder fährt. Obwohl mich Vredestein schon reizen würden 

MfG


----------



## EvilEvo (18. März 2011)

Ist halt Geschmackssache, wer als Racer Rocket Ron und Furious Fred  gewohnt ist, wird mit dem Nobby Nic nicht warm.


----------



## corfrimor (18. März 2011)

Das Radon ist gut. Nicht der Obermegawahnsinnsbringer, aber gut. (Bis auf den Sattel ...)

Reifen: Grip- und pannentechnisch gibt's am Nobby Nic nix auszusetzen. Aber er rollt mir einfach zu schlecht, v.a. am HR. Ich fahr' am Starrbike 2.0er Race King Supersonics, dagegen rollen die NN's im Vergleich wie elende Traktorreifen.


----------



## 12die4 (19. März 2011)

Richtig. Nobby Nic ist zwar ein guter Reifen, aber für CC Bikes würde ich doch deutlich mehr zu RaRa oder besonders RoRo greifen. Der Fred ist mir schon zu rutschig, selbst für CC.
Ansonsten schickes Bike, das stimmig aussieht und sicher auch relativ flott ist. Aber ist doch eher Mainstream von den Komponenten. Keine Highlights dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (19. März 2011)

Bei dem Wetter draussen bau ich mir halt ein Curtlo auf  
Nicht wirklich ne Rennfeile aber mal was klassisches mit renngeometrie


----------



## EvilEvo (19. März 2011)

So, ich mal wieder mit einigen Neuerungen, neuer Hebel an der Sattelklemme, neuer Flaschenhalter, Tacho.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2011)

Warum sollte das nicht ne rennfeile sein. Kommt auf die einstellung am rad an. der richtige vorbau und umgedreht geht das teil ja wohl auch gut ab.
Sieht gut aus. Was für den steelfred.

gefällt mir bis jetzt.



Lowrider schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter draussen bau ich mir halt ein Curtlo auf
> Nicht wirklich ne Rennfeile aber mal was klassisches mit renngeometrie


----------



## Lowrider (19. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht ne rennfeile sein. Kommt auf die einstellung am rad an. der richtige vorbau und umgedreht geht das teil ja wohl auch gut ab.
> Sieht gut aus. Was für den steelfred.
> 
> gefällt mir bis jetzt.


Danke für die Blumen.
Vom gewicht her passt es nicht ganz in die kategorie rennfeile , die plastikbomer und aludosen fraktion fahren in einer anderen gewichtsklasse.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2011)

na ja das stimmt so nicht ganz. Mein grünes hat je nach bereifung 9,4-9,6kg. Da gibts einige plastebomber die schwerer sind als meines. Fahre mit meinem dieses jahr einige marathonrennen.
Wenn du ein bischen auf die parts schaust kommst du auch mit unter 10kg weg.


----------



## Kesemo (20. März 2011)

Das curtlo find ich schick. Schöne schmale rohre, mal ne andere farbe. Zeig's dann mal fertig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. März 2011)

Das Curtlo gefällt!


...größere Bilder wären schön 


Wird ein geiler Aufbau!


Und wie onkel_doc schon sagte, _kann_ es auch recht leicht werden.



Beim CUBE scheint jetzt alles zu passen, EvilEvo?


----------



## Alex_aw (20. März 2011)

Nach langen schmökern in diesem Thread hab ich mich nun doch auch dazu entschlossen meinen Hobel reinzustellen.
Anfangs sollte ein doch recht preisgünstiges Bike her, damit man wieder was einigermaßen gescheites hat... 
Nachdem ich dann fetsstellte das Biken wieder richtig Spaß macht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wurden dann doch ettliche umbaumaßnahmen durchgeführt.
Hinterher ist man doch immer gescheiter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








natürlich Artgerechte Haltung.  Wurde nur mal ordentlich geputzt, war wieder dringend nötig





Bisher wurde gemacht:
- RS Reba Race
- SLX Kurbel
- XTR Schaltwerk, Zahnkranz, Kette
- Specialized Konturgriffe, (Flaschenhalter)
- XLC Barends
- Reifen
- Sattel und Stütze
- etlicher Kleinkram

Machen will:
- Vorbau, Lenker, Laufräder, evtl.XTR Umwerfer 

Habe da noch keine genaueren Vorstellungen. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch noch was...

Grüße


----------



## hhninja81 (20. März 2011)

@Alex_aw

mit dem Bike wirst Du bestimmt Spaß haben.... ABER der Kettenschütz am Hinterrad geht gar nicht! Ich finde es optisch besser wenn der Neigungswinkel der Barends mit dem des Oberrohrs gleich ist und wenn Du das nächste mal einen Platten hast, kannst Du die Schrift der Reifen mit denen der Felge angleichen.

Viel Spaß

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Alex_aw (20. März 2011)

Meinst du des Plastikteil hinter der Kasette? da war ich heut schon kurz davor, totaler schmodderfänger. Der fliegt definitiv. 

Das mit dem Reifenschriftzug is eigentlich gar ned mal so schlecht

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. März 2011)

Alex_aw schrieb:


> Meinst du des Plastikteil hinter der Kasette? da war ich heut schon kurz davor, totaler schmodderfänger. Der fliegt definitiv.
> 
> Das mit dem Reifenschriftzug is eigentlich gar ned mal so schlecht
> 
> Alex



Genau das Ding meinte ich.... Wahrscheinlich werden werden wohl noch so Sachen kommen wie, Spacer weg und Vorbau negativ. Das musst Du dann für deine Bedürfnisse austesten.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2011)

@Alex_aw
Lenker,Stütze kann ich dir die KCNC empfehlen...leicht und haltbar wenn du ned mehr als 85kg wiegst. Lenker geht auch über 85kg.

Reifen kann ich onza Canis empfehlen...absolut sorglos und halte gut was ab.

Vorbau auch XLC...sind gut vom gewicht und ned teuer.

Laufräder würde ich ein LRS nehmen mit dem direkt tubless fahren kannst...das heisst ZTR,FRM...spart auch gewicht.


----------



## EvilEvo (20. März 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Beim CUBE scheint jetzt alles zu passen, EvilEvo?



Vorerst bleibt´s so, Veränderungen sind erstmal keine geplant.
Ein leichterer LRS wäre was, aber ein neues Auto müsste auch ran, da braucht man jeden Cent .


----------



## InoX (20. März 2011)

Der KCNC Lenker ist echt geil. Meiner wiegt 117g in 600mm Breite.
Für den Preis ein Traum!


----------



## bastischaefer (20. März 2011)

Jetzt mit neuem Rahmen:


----------



## RagazziFully (20. März 2011)

Alex_aw schrieb:


> Machen will:
> - Vorbau, Lenker, Laufräder, evtl.XTR Umwerfer
> 
> Habe da noch keine genaueren Vorstellungen. Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch noch was...
> ...



Statt Umwerfer tausche die Deore Schalthebel gegen XT.. KOstet in etwas das gleiche und bringt wesentlich mehr...


----------



## InoX (20. März 2011)

Das stimmt. Ich fahre jetzt auch nen Slx-Umwerfer. Der ist nicht schlechter als der XTR den ich vorher hatte.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2011)

Bevor ich mich für heute verabschiede noch ein hübsches bild vom bürgenstock kanton NW.

Nach gestrigem schiffwetter heute herrliches wetter.





kleines update...stützenklemme nun von salsa


----------



## müsing (20. März 2011)

ekelhaft! da wo du wohnst, möchte ich niiiieee wohnen und so ein rad schon gar nicht fahren. nee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. März 2011)

Ich wollts nicht sagen! Aber zum Glück liegt das öde Gelände bissel im Nebel, so dass man nicht alles sehen kann. Hätte er das Bike dann noch nen halben Meter nach hinten gestellt wärs ein geiles Foto gewesen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2011)

sorry für das schöne foto an euch zwei vorredner

Das gelände ist schon sahne dort. Wohn auch erst seit kurzem dort

greets


----------



## Metrum (20. März 2011)

Wollte ja erst schreiben, _wenn Du schon keine Kohle für ein vernünftiges Bike hast, hättest Du ja wenigstens in ne anständige Gegend ziehen_ _können _- aber das wäre dann zu frech gewesen. 
Tolles Bike, tolle Gegend, fast wie bei uns in der Tieflandsbucht.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2011)

denke das wäre dann doch zuviel des guten gewesen
wirklich ne geile gegend hier.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. März 2011)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2011)

find ich richtig geil. Vielleicht hätte ich es da mal mit der Thomson in silber probiert. di dürfte gut zu dem CNC-Look der RaceFace passen. Einzig der lenker sieht ein wenig sehr gedreht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2011)

sieht nice aus. Würde ebenfalls die stütze und vorbau in silber wälen.
Kurbel ist ja eh geil mit den race face kettenblätter.


----------



## alu-xb (21. März 2011)

richtig porno der schwarze blitz !


----------



## RagazziFully (21. März 2011)

Schönes Rad, mir persönlich wäre es schon zu viel Understatement.. Was ist das für ein Rahmen.. Transalp/Zoulou/Hastenichgesehen?


----------



## scapin-biker (21. März 2011)

Oder ein Kinesis Rahmen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2011)

.."black pearl", oder wie der Fluch... 

Nett!


----------



## corfrimor (22. März 2011)

Ja, gutes Rad 

P.S.: Kinesis Scandium?


----------



## Kiefer (22. März 2011)

Hallo

Dann will ich auch mal mein neues R.C1 FS vorstellen 









Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Philipp.hy (22. März 2011)

sieht geil aus


----------



## rzOne20 (22. März 2011)

ja und die schwarze xt kurbel, echt schöne!


----------



## RSkai (22. März 2011)

obwohl mir die meisten Fullys optisch nicht gefallen, ist das ne sehr schicke Fuhre. Gibts die XT-Kurbel jetzt auch in schwarz?
Was wiegt denn so ein Teil und in welcher Preisklasse bewegen wir uns da?
Viel Spaß beim dreckig machen. Das Ding sieht echt schnell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. März 2011)

wenn ich das so sehe bleib ich bei meiner silbernen XT. Die schwarze gefällt mir gar nicht.
Ist vermutlich aus der Bucht von nem Cube demontiert. Die Preise dafür sind jenseits von Gut und Böse. Hab neulich eine gesehen die noch lief und schon bei 150 Euro war.


----------



## Ianus (22. März 2011)

Mittagspausenrunde.....


----------



## Baumarktbomber (22. März 2011)

SCHÖN


----------



## Muchacho78 (22. März 2011)

Hallo

WOW, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Schaut aber noch recht neu aus.
Das wäre das einzige was mich da stören würde 

MfG
Muchacho


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2011)

Ein wahrer Augenschmaus!


----------



## Kiefer (22. März 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> wenn ich das so sehe bleib ich bei meiner silbernen XT. Die schwarze gefällt mir gar nicht.
> Ist vermutlich aus der Bucht von nem Cube demontiert. Die Preise dafür sind jenseits von Gut und Böse. Hab neulich eine gesehen die noch lief und schon bei 150 Euro war.




Hallo Inox

Nicht von einem Cube.
Die Kurbel war schon verbaut.
Eigentlich laut Prospekt und Testbike sollte es eine silberne sein.
Ich war auch etwas verwundert, mittlerweile finde ich sie ganz nett 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## InoX (22. März 2011)

aha na das ist ja mal spannend. Ich dachte immer das wäre in Deutschland noch was Cube-exklusives. Ich finde das Bike auch mit der Kurbel sehr schön.


----------



## mi2 (23. März 2011)

das klein is wirklich ein sahnestück. wunderschön.Fast zu schadezum fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2011)

Das Rotwild gefällt mir echt gut, gerade mit der schwarzen Kurbel 
Nur der Spacer über dem Vorbau stört ein wenig.

Hier mal meins, leider nur das Handy dabei gehabt dafür mit ganz neuen Xkings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlser (23. März 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Mittagspausenrunde.....



Autsch, meine Augen ....
Die Reifen alleine sind schon furchtbar, das gesamte Ensemble eine 80er Karikatur .


----------



## Ianus (23. März 2011)

karlser schrieb:


> Autsch, meine Augen ....
> Die Reifen alleine sind schon furchtbar, das gesamte Ensemble eine 80er Karikatur .


 
90er Karikatur, so viel Ordnung muss sein


----------



## 12die4 (23. März 2011)

Ich dachte schon ich wär der einzige.
Hab ja schon mal Haue bekommen, als ich Klein Mountainbikes wegen ihrer Paradiesvogel-Lackierung kritisiert habe. Aber das Ding schießt diesen Paradiesvogel ab. Wenn das Rad ein Mensch wäre, vermutlich ein Mann mit Gucci-Handtasche, rosarotem Lippenstift und Stöckelschuhen in weißem Hugo Boss Anzug...


----------



## EvilEvo (23. März 2011)

Banausen^^ 
Ich find das Klein geil, das Rotwild sieht aber auch gut aus, das erste RW, das mir gefällt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Banausen^^


...so sieht's aus...


----------



## Ghostconi (24. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hier mal mein neues GHOST HTX Lector.

GHOST HTX LECTOR TEAM BIKE 
Rahmenhöhe 52cm
mit leichten Modifikationen:
TUNE King/Kong LRS 1240g
TUNE Komm-Vor 88g
Michelin Latex Schläuche 245g
XCR Sattelklemme 6g
Concept Vorbau 90mm 115g
Extasy Flaschenhalter 30g
Xpedo Titan Pedale 215g
Gesamtgewicht: 9,6kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (24. März 2011)

Rahmen und Lackierung des Klein sind super, aber die weißen Teile sind zu viel des Guten. Alles außer Rahmen und Gabel in schlichtem schwarz und es wäre ein Knaller. So wirkt es wie ein extrovertierter Paradiesvogel im Drogenrausch.

@Crimson: Hast du den Rahmen abgebeizt oder abgeschliffen und sind die schwarzen Stellen an den Schweißnähten Farbreste? Sieht unschön aus.


----------



## Ianus (24. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So wirkt es wie ein extrovertierter Paradiesvogel im Drogenrausch.


 
Na also, dann passt es ja


----------



## eierspeiss (24. März 2011)

Ghostconi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier mal mein neues GHOST HTX Lector.
> 
> GHOST HTX LECTOR TEAM BIKE
> ...




Schön schön.......

was kommt als nächstes?
oder bist mit dem Gewicht zufrieden? Für ein 52´er nicht schlecht aber 0,61 kg gehn sicher noch irgend wo weg!
8,99kg klingt saugut!


----------



## Jaypeare (24. März 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Na also, dann passt es ja



Ach, dat muss so. Ja dann. 



Besser farbenfroh als grau in grau. Langweilige Bikes gibt es wirklich genug. Musst du die Reifen eigentlich regelmäßig putzen, oder bleiben die so weiß?


----------



## Ianus (24. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Musst du die Reifen eigentlich regelmäßig putzen, oder bleiben die so weiß?


 
Nee, nach jeder Ausfahr schrubben. Und mit denen auch nur Asphalt und Schotter.

Für meine Frau erscheint es eh nicht logisch, auf ein Geländerad weisse Reifen zu montieren. Fand sie schon am Rennrad etwas eigenartig, aber jetzt macht sie nur noch die berühmte Scheibenwischergeste vorm Gesicht 

Bei nicht mehr staubtrockenen Bedingungen im Wald dann mit Racing Ralphs


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. März 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, mir persönlich wäre es schon zu viel Understatement.. Was ist das für ein Rahmen.. Transalp/Zoulou/Hastenichgesehen?


Quantec Superlight Rahmen


----------



## Jägermeister85 (24. März 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Mittagspausenrunde.....




Einfach nur schön*!*


----------



## alu-xb (24. März 2011)

nee...echt nicht
vll gut aber nicht schön


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @Crimson: Hast du den Rahmen abgebeizt oder abgeschliffen und sind die schwarzen Stellen an den Schweißnähten Farbreste? Sieht unschön aus.



Ja von beidem etwas, der Rahmen lag so aber schon länger im Keller ich weiß nicht genau was es mal war und leicht ist es auch nicht (2kg).
Bei Gelegenheit kommt der Lack an den Schweißnähten auch noch ab. Mich hats eben gejuckt den Rahmen mal aufgebaut zu sehen 
Insgesamt wiegt das Radl übrigens fast 10,5kg.


----------



## Ghostconi (24. März 2011)

Noch mal eine kurze Antwort für Eierspeiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostconi (24. März 2011)

Es kommen noch andere Griffe dran ca 100g ersparniss
und evtl ein paar andere Bremsen ca 300-400g.
Falls ihr noch paar Ideen habt die auch bezahlbar  sind
dann antwortet.
Mein Bike ist auf der vorigen Seite das GHOST HTX LECTOR


----------



## SingleLight (24. März 2011)

Ja, die Gabel ist nicht die leichteste, auch wenn sie gut ist, vielleicht ne SID rein. Wenn Du die alter verkaufst bekommst die Gabel meist für das gleiche Geld, also kostet nur den Umbau
Das kleine Kettenblatt runter, zack kostet nichts, Alukettenblattschrauben rein, die kostet eventuell etwas
Ansonsten schönes Rad


----------



## nonfar (24. März 2011)

Hallo erstmal hier ! Sehr schöner tread hier und noch schönere Bikes ! 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich geb mal mein Senf mit dazu !
Da ich vor kurzen hier aus dem Forum ein,für mich,wunderschönen Rahmen bekommen habe und jetzt die Um und Neubauschlacht von meinem alten Rad losgeht und leider keinen tread speziell gibt werd ich,wenn ich es fertig hab,dann auch mal hier ablichten !
Ach ja ist ein Merida Team mit lrs !


----------



## Ghostconi (25. März 2011)

Hi SingleLight,
das mit der Gabel austauschen ist nicht so einfach da die RS Reba ein Taperd-Schaft besitzt und eine einfache RS Sid hat keinen Taperd-Schaft nur dir RS Worldcup fÃ¼r 1000â¬ hat einen Carbon Taperd-Schaft.
Oder weiÃ jemand ob es auch andere leichte bezahlbare Federgabeln mit Taperd-Schaft gibt.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. März 2011)

Von FSA gibt es den Orbit als Reduziersteuersatz, kostet 40â¬. Den hab ich auch im Cube, da ist der Rahmen fÃ¼r Tapered Rohre, hab aber eine normale Sid drin. Problem ist halt, dass der Steuersatz sackschwer ist.


----------



## eierspeiss (25. März 2011)

Ghostconi schrieb:


> und evtl ein paar andere Bremsen ca 300-400g.



was für Beisser sind denn montiert bzw. welche sollen es werden damit du 300-400gr einsparst????

da würd ich meine Luise FR ,die ja nicht gerade Fliegengewichte sind,glatt über den Jordan schmeissen wenn bis zu -400 möglich wären.....aber is ja auch eine Kostenfrage

wenn dann Federgabel verkaufen und neue oder gebr. ran!
wie gesagt sicher die wirkungsvollste und vielleicht sogar günstigste Variante...


"hatte mal ne Noleen Air mit 1305gr aber steif wie eine Staplergabel"
um 40.- "verschenkt" ich Depp!!!
wären saubere 580!! gr weniger zur jetzigen Fox!

nur so nebenbei........ich Depp,ich Depp ect,ect,,,


----------



## Ghostconi (25. März 2011)

Antwort für Eierspeiss.
Gewichtsersparniss am HTX.


----------



## Ghostconi (25. März 2011)

Hi Eierspeiss,
momentan sind XT Bremsen dran wiegen 960g.
Kommen dafür R1 dran die wiegen 550g.
Macht also ein Gewichtsersparniss von ca 350-400g.
Vom Gabeltausch halt ich nichts den dann bräuchte ich noch
einen anderen Steuersatz der halt ziemlich schwer ist dann würden am
Ende vielleicht ein Gewichtsersparniss von 100g haben.
Bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit der Idee irgendwas an der Schaltgruppe (XT)
zuändern, denn ich bin Teamfahrer für GHOST und da darf ich das nicht.


----------



## RagazziFully (25. März 2011)

Wow.. die weissen Geax Mezcal am Klein gefallen mir richtig gut.. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so richtig weissen Reifen im "echten" Einsatz? Ich frage mich ob das immer noch gut aussieht wenn die dreckig werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (25. März 2011)

Ghostconi schrieb:


> Bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit der Idee irgendwas an der Schaltgruppe (XT)
> zuändern



warum sollte ich???
aber das mit der Gewichtsersparniss  der Bremse gibt mir zu Denken...
nur was soll ein 95kg Brocken der ich nun mal bin mit einer R1?
Jedem sein Dilemma


----------



## MS1980 (25. März 2011)

kann man dir R1 nicht auch mit 200er scheiben fahrn?

mit 180er aber auf jeden Fall, und die sollen doch schon gut reinhauen ...


----------



## eierspeiss (25. März 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> kann man dir R1 nicht auch mit 200er scheiben fahrn?
> 
> mit 180er aber auf jeden Fall, und die sollen doch schon gut reinhauen ...



glaube nur bis 180.aber allein der Preis hält mich davon ab...und erst recht wenn ich mir vorstelle wie meine tellergrossen Hände diese Bremshebel a´la Hühnerbeinchen greifen sollen wird das wohl nix
was mich betrifft versuch ich mit einem Gabeltausch 500gr abzuspecken!

@Gostconi

Teamfahrer? wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
Amateurfahrer mit Händlersponsoring???
Wieso darfst denn die Gruppe nicht tauschen aber die Bremsen und event. Gabel schon?


----------



## memphis35 (26. März 2011)

Ghostconi schrieb:


> denn ich bin Teamfahrer für GHOST und da darf ich das nicht.



Nur so aus interesse , welcher von denen bist du ?
http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/ghost-heroes/


Mfg  35


----------



## Ghostconi (26. März 2011)

Hi,
ich bin der Constantin Kolb (Co-Junior Team).
Ich darf die Schaltgruppe nicht austauschen weil des im Vertrag steht.
Des mit der Bremse und Gabel hab ich mitem Teamchef schon abgesprochen 
des geht in Ordnung.


----------



## eierspeiss (26. März 2011)

na dan grüss mit die schicke Osl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.it (26. März 2011)

meine cc möhre


----------



## memphis35 (26. März 2011)

Ghostconi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin der Constantin Kolb (Co-Junior Team).
> Ich darf die Schaltgruppe nicht austauschen weil des im Vertrag steht.
> Des mit der Bremse und Gabel hab ich mitem Teamchef schon abgesprochen
> des geht in Ordnung.



Dann ist das halt so . Was nicht geht geht nicht . 
Ansonsten alles gute für die neue Saison 

Mfg  35

Edit.: Falls du mal mit der da trainierst : Da werden viele hier auf dich neidig sein http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/ghost-heroes/ghost-junioren-team/michaela-osl/


----------



## Ghostconi (26. März 2011)

Danke,
ma gucken ob ich die Stars bei der Team-Präsentation in Willingen treffe.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (27. März 2011)




----------



## MPK (28. März 2011)

Mit neuen Reifen......


----------



## RagazziFully (28. März 2011)

Ahh.. Sting ist schon ein heisses Eisen, trotz Cube...


----------



## eierspeiss (28. März 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ahh.. Sting ist schon ein heisses Eisen, trotz Cube...



dann doch lieber ein Genius....


----------



## RagazziFully (28. März 2011)

Scott ist uncool...


----------



## eierspeiss (28. März 2011)

trotzdem..


----------



## .nOx (28. März 2011)

Aufgemotzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2011)

ich finde den bock voll geil!


----------



## MPK (28. März 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ahh.. Sting ist schon ein heisses Eisen, trotz Cube...



Danke dafür.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2011)

@.nOx

Ich wollte mir den Rahmen evtl. auch aufbauen.
Hast du ihn mal gewogen?
Die Angaben lt. Hersteller lagen irgendwo zwischen 1400 ~ 1500g, aber auf Nachfrage bei einem Verkäufer bringt der 19" knapp 1750g auf die Waage!?
Optisch ist das Kwela toll.


----------



## unocz (28. März 2011)

@nox

gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2011)

Mein Felt nach einigen Änderungen:





- Spacerturm weg
- Kork- statt Gummigriffe
- XKing 2.0 und RaceKing 2.2 Supersonic statt 2x Race King Protection 2.0
- XT Kurbel anstelle der Aerozine (den linken Arm hat es entschärft)

Sollte recht genau 9,18kg wiegen.
Einzig die Juicys passen mir nicht so richtig, aber solange keiner mit einer Leichtbaubremse nach mir wirft, bleiben sie.


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2011)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


>



Orange am Bike finde ich ja eigentlich topp. Aber bei diesem ist mir zuviel davon!


----------



## eierspeiss (28. März 2011)

Orange= KTM
vielleicht ein bissl viel Weiß!


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Orange= KTM
> vielleicht ein bissl viel Weiß!



Das ist schon klar, jedoch hätte man auf die orangen Züge und Komponenten verzichten können!


----------



## eierspeiss (28. März 2011)

Züge sind klar to much!
Aber die Felgenfarbe tut mir am meisten weh!
Und ohne das ich dem Jägermeister zu nahe treten möchte, denn Geschmack is ja Gott sei Dank Jedermanns eigene Sache, aber mir sieht das LYCAN  zu spießig aus.

Da geht KTM schon länger einen Weg in die falsche Richtung.
Früher waren deren Bikes bieder wie ein grauer Teppich,jetzt brennen einem die Sehnerven durch.
Anbauteile sind aber TOP! (technisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domi79 (28. März 2011)




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. März 2011)

Ich schaue gerade das erste Mal in dieses Thema. Und einige Räder (bspw. das Felt oder das Cube von letzter Seite) würden sich auch hervorragend im CC-Bikes Thread eignen.

Den Hobel nutze ich ab sofort für den Ritt zur Uni, kurze Touren und wenn das Fusion gerade mal nicht verfügbar ist (daher auch die Pedale). Die meisten Teile hatte ich über.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Züge sind klar to much!
> Aber die Felgenfarbe tut mir am meisten weh!
> Und ohne das ich dem Jägermeister zu nahe treten möchte, denn Geschmack is ja Gott sei Dank Jedermanns eigene Sache, aber mir sieht das LYCAN  zu spießig aus.



Bei den felgen hab ich noch was in Schwarz hier stehen, aber nur fürn Winter 
Hast recht- Geschmäcker sind verschieden (Gott sei Dank). mir gefällt z.B. das Cube Sting von HPK optisch gar nicht, weil zu eintönig.
Ich steh halt eher auf knallig bunt mit weiß  , deshalb gefällt mir das blau weiße Acid von Domi79 auch sehr gut 

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. März 2011)

@ Jägermeister:

Kann es sein, dass die Schaltzughülle am Übergang vom Rahmen zur Schwinge einen Hauch zu kurz ist oder handelt es sich dabei nur um eine optisch fiese Täuschung? 

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2011)

Das Cube geht garnicht!


----------



## SingleLight (29. März 2011)

Nee, das fährt ja auch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (29. März 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @ Jägermeister:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Schaltzughülle am Übergang vom Rahmen zur Schwinge einen Hauch zu kurz ist oder handelt es sich dabei nur um eine optisch fiese Täuschung?
> 
> ...



Sagen wir mal so, noch kürzer geht nicht  . Ist halt so abgelängt, dass es bei max. ausgefederten Hinterbau nicht abreißt. Sobald man drauf sitzt siehts auch nicht mehr so schlimm aus


----------



## Jaypeare (29. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Cube geht garnicht!



Warum nicht?


----------



## eierspeiss (29. März 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Cube geht garnicht!




Cube,Cube,Cube...immer wieder Würfel!

kann den Namen schon nicht mehr lesen......anschauen noch weniger....

muss dabei immer an Haribo ,Lakritze,Zuckerwatte,Barby und Can denken!

Jeder Jäger der im Wald sowas vor´s Korn bekommt tut mir leid....


----------



## Ghostconi (29. März 2011)

Das Cube hat ja ne Downhillstange drauf.
Noch paar Hörnchen und es ist ein Zwölfender.
Der Traum eines jeden Jägers.
Das gilt natürlich für das blau-weisse CUBE von domi79


----------



## MPK (29. März 2011)

Downhill?

Dann habe ich wohl keinen blassen....

Ich wollte mir noch nen Vector holen. Was ist das dann? Dann bin ich das Glück eines jeden Jägers. 
Sind im übrigen die gleichen Teile. Nur ein anderer Rahmen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. März 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Cube,Cube,Cube...immer wieder Würfel!
> 
> kann den Namen schon nicht mehr lesen......anschauen noch weniger....
> 
> ...



Wir bedanken uns für Deinen qualifizierten und konstruktiven Beitrag!


----------



## eierspeiss (29. März 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wir bedanken uns für Deinen qualifizierten und konstruktiven Beitrag![/quote
> wer frei von Schuld werfe den ersten Stein.
> 
> Willst Du?


----------



## eierspeiss (29. März 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wir bedanken uns für Deinen qualifizierten und konstruktiven Beitrag!




wer frei von Schud werfe den ersten Stein.


Willst du?


----------



## MPK (29. März 2011)

Ghostconi schrieb:


> Das Cube hat ja ne Downhillstange drauf.
> Noch paar Hörnchen und es ist ein Zwölfender.
> Der Traum eines jeden Jägers.
> Das gilt natürlich für das blau-weisse CUBE von domi79



Dann habe ich wohl etwas vorschnell reagiert. Stimmt schon: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Focus Cypress (29. März 2011)

Mein Tourenrad mit nem Cockpitupdate. (Flatbar + Barends anstelle von einem Rizer)

Normalerweise ohne Satteltasche und dann bei ca. 11kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (30. März 2011)

wo hast du das bild geschossen? sieht cool aus dort


----------



## corfrimor (30. März 2011)

Will ich auch wissen! Sehr schön! (Das Rad auch )


----------



## Focus Cypress (30. März 2011)

Das war letzte Woche auf Gran Canaria.

Meine Erkenntnis: Auf den Abfahrten sind 80mm und Hardtail einfach zu wenig


----------



## corfrimor (30. März 2011)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Das war letzte Woche auf Gran Canaria.



Hab' ich mir fast schon gedacht. Könnte aber auch irgendwo in den USA sein.

Schön jedenfalls.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Eric78 (30. März 2011)

Hallo,
hier mein Votec Bike.
Gebraucht (aber eigentlich neu, da nicht gefahren) gekauft, zu einem Preis der nicht zu toppen war.
Syntace ecolite Lenker + Vorbau, Juicy Five, Mavic Crossride, Fox F100 RLC, Sram X.9 u. X.0, Truvativ Stylo,...
Barends, Flaschenhalter, Tacho kommt noch...

Bin vom Crossbike umgestiegen u gestern meine 1. kleine Tour gemacht, fährt sich super, die Schaltung ist direkt u knackig, Federgabel im Vergleich zu meiner alten RST XXX eine andere Welt.


----------



## Flo7 (30. März 2011)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So ich zitiere mich mal selber, da das Bike mehr oder weniger fertig ist...











Leider nur Handypics, morgen kommen bessere!! gewicht sollte unter 10kg sein...

Bin gespannt, wie es euch gefällt!?

Lg Flo


----------



## eierspeiss (30. März 2011)

sag jetzt aber net das da Carbonfelgen drann sind...
Noch dazu von AX-L

Was machst mit den DT Laufrädern?Liegen die im Keller?

Wo missbrauchst du das schicke Bike?
Küniglberg?

Geil ,Geil und noamal Geil.......


----------



## Ghostconi (30. März 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein großer Trek-Fan aber dieses Trek
ist ne Granate.
Astrein getunt und nur das Beste vom Besten dran.

Ps: Bild wo das Bike an ner Waage hängt wäre interessant.


----------



## Flo7 (30. März 2011)

Bilder auch auf der Waage kommen morgen...

Ja sind AX Carbonfelgen und die Dt Swiss Dinger hab ich schon verkauft.

Lg Flo

p.s.: Freut mich, dass das bike gefällt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (30. März 2011)

Der Laufradsatz! Edelst...


----------



## brummie (30. März 2011)

doppelpost.sorry


----------



## brummie (30. März 2011)

ich hab die 2. den Fuel ex 9 Rahmen hab ich aus Kulanz nach Hinterbaubruch vom Fuel 70 bekommen. hab aber die Schwinge vom Fuel70 wieder geschweisst, und noch eine 2. Schwinge bei Ebay.com für 30 dollar gekauft. zur Sicherheit. das Fuel ex 9 hab ich dann aufgebaut.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2011)

@Flo7

Deine Bikes sind immer ein Traum! Mir haben aber Deine nackten/cleanen Bikes besser gefallen! Ist das Bike so vollendet oder passiert da optisch noch was? Für mich zuviel rot...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2011)

@Flo

Hallo Flo, der schnabelsattel will mir so gar ned gefallen. Die speednudel passt besser.
Ansonsten ein hübsches bike.


----------



## Flo7 (31. März 2011)

Hier jetzt die besseren Fotos:






















Besser??

Gewicht:





Lg Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (31. März 2011)

@Flo

ahhhh.....bitte hör auf....
hab vor lauter staunen und Mund offen ne Kiefersperre.........


----------



## jay-bee (31. März 2011)

das bike ist der reinste hammer :O
wie fahren sich denn die reifen?


----------



## swift daddy (31. März 2011)

das Trek oben is echt krass, sieht super aus 

dagegen kann ich net anstinken  

neu sind: Carbon-Flatbar, Egg Beater Ti und die Marta SL


----------



## deathmetal (31. März 2011)

Das CD find ich sehr gut, die neuen Martas passen gut dazu


----------



## eierspeiss (31. März 2011)

@swift daddy

dafür hast du eine Lefty und ne grosse Terrasse! 
Martha´s Bremshebel wirken so klobig  am ersten Foto.

Gibts bei der Modellreihe auch eine S-Works Variante?
gefällt gut der Rahmen.Mal was anderes....errinert mich an S-Bike aus den 90´ern......


----------



## Re-spekt (31. März 2011)

noch mal versuchen


----------



## RagazziFully (31. März 2011)

Watt? Cannondale Rush S-Works? Gibt es vermutlich... äh... NICHT!


----------



## swift daddy (1. April 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> @swift daddy
> 
> dafür hast du eine Lefty und ne grosse Terrasse!
> Martha´s Bremshebel wirken so klobig  am ersten Foto.
> ...



die Bremshebel sind auch extrem klobig, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht ... die von der Elixir oder R1 sind deutlich filigraner.
Wirkt aber umso klobiger, weil der Lenker nur 58 cm breit ist und die kleinen Softgrips von BBB drauf sind

Vom Rush ist das hier die SL Variante


----------



## Re-spekt (1. April 2011)

mal was zum schauen !



bissel erklären:
ehemals GT - ist halt so überhaupt nichts, was man kaufen kann - vom Umfang eher (_Detail-Spezialitäten sind hier nur mit Kenneraugen zu finden_) ein absolutes Unikat (i hope, in hole world)   
muß jetzt leider mit Titanschrauben veredeln um auf 11,95 kg zu kommen, dann allerdings Fahrbereit ! (mit Pedale, Flasche leer und Tacho sowie Latexmilch im Schlauch)


----------



## corfrimor (1. April 2011)

Das Trek finde ich auch absolut klasse 

Das Rush ist aber auch sehr schön, das braucht sich nicht zu verstecken 

Das letzte Rad ... naja ... originell ist es auf alle Fälle  Was ist denn das überhaupt für eines?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2011)

gt sts/lts thermoplast mit sehr seltsamer daempfer/wippen-kombination...


----------



## InoX (1. April 2011)

Man könnte auch denken dass das etwas falsch herum zusammen gebaut ist 

@FocusCypress: übrigens sehr schöne Bilder  von einer anscheinend traumhaften Insel wie mir scheint. Was hast du denn für nen Lenker verbaut?


----------



## corfrimor (1. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gt sts/lts thermoplast *mit sehr seltsamer daempfer/wippen-kombination*...



Das kann man so unterschreiben ... trotzdem: irgendwie abgefahren.


----------



## IceQ- (1. April 2011)

Interessantes Rad.

Vorne würde ich auf eine German A Gabel tippen.

Enttäuscht bin ich von den V-Brakes... sieht so einmalig aus und dann v-brakes. schade.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. April 2011)

Naja, das Bike ist aus ´ner Zeit, als Carbonrahmen noch aus einem Block gefräst wurden. Da war wohl noch nix mit Discaufnahme.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (1. April 2011)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> mal was zum schauen !
> ehemals GT - ist halt so überhaupt nichts, was man kaufen kann - vom Umfang eher (_Detail-Spezialitäten sind hier nur mit Kenneraugen zu finden_) ein absolutes Unikat (i hope, in hole world)
> muß jetzt leider mit Titanschrauben veredeln um auf 11,95 kg zu kommen, dann allerdings Fahrbereit ! (mit Pedale, Flasche leer und Tacho sowie Latexmilch im Schlauch)



Interessantes Konzept. Würde es allerdings nur als Eisdielenrad nutzen. Die Gabel schaut nach einer Fournales aus.


----------



## eierspeiss (1. April 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Watt? Cannondale Rush S-Works? Gibt es vermutlich... äh... NICHT!




Vor lauter Bäumen seh ich den Wald nicht........
Keine Ahnung warum aber hab seit längerer Zeit nur S-Works im Kopf.
Werd mal dem Grund dafür nachgehen.Hoffe es ist nichts traumatisches...


mfg


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. April 2011)

Finde das GT zwar nicht so schön, aber geil!


Den Sattel lässt Du ja richtig leiden...


Saint SW???


Sonst finde ich das Rad außer den Reifen angenehm anzusehen, da es etwas Außergewöhnliches ist.


----------



## Re-spekt (1. April 2011)

in der Tat , wenn der Rahmen bricht - bricht mein Herz !
deswegen eigentl. keine Rennen , beste Platzierung 4te im 24h Rennen 2er M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (1. April 2011)

Ich pack mein Hobel hier auch mal rein, hoffe er gefällt!

MfG


----------



## nexx (2. April 2011)

Habe mich gerade gefragt, ob meine Kiste hier schon drin war... Aber wurscht, zur Not gilt: doppelt hält besser 

Nix besonderes, mir gefällts. Leichtbau fällt wegen großem und starkem Fahrer aus.

Seitdem anders:
- 09er Formula TheOne
- SyntaceVRO
- Ritchey WCS Griffe
- Thomson Elite
- Hope Sattelklemme
- Hope Schnellspanner
- KCNC Schaltröllchen
- Veltec V-Two LRS

Muss mal neue Bildchen knipsen glaube ich...


----------



## eierspeiss (2. April 2011)

wär das Spezi auf LB getrimmt würds nur halb so viel Spass machen...
von welchem Fahrergewicht bzw. welcher Grösse sprechen wir.......

und das mit Speciialized Bikes voller Dreck und Schlamm hatten wir auch schon mal...........
sieh "Saumässig" Gut aus


----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2011)

der hintergrund is halt dem bike nicht sehr würdig


----------



## eierspeiss (2. April 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> der hintergrund is halt dem bike nicht sehr würdig



Yupp!

aber immer noch besser als ein montierter Fahrradständer


----------



## nexx (2. April 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> der hintergrund is halt dem bike nicht sehr würdig



Hehe ja, das war halt gerade direkt vorm Saubermachen 

@eierspeiss: 1,93m mit knackigen 88kg. Freut mich, wenns gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (2. April 2011)

nexx schrieb:


> @eierspeiss: 1,93m mit knackigen 88kg. Freut mich, wenns gefällt.



Aha! mit 88kg is man also knackig.Mit meinen 95kg bei 1,92 schon hoffnungslos oder wie???

haben Formulas "einser" also eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von knapp 90kg?´


----------



## nexx (3. April 2011)

So wollte ich das jetzt nicht sagen... 

Ich weiß nix von einer Gewichtsbeschränkung der R1. Die The One habe ich nur gekauft, weils farblich genial zum Rad passt und halbwegs preiswert war.


----------



## RagazziFully (3. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Naja, das Bike ist aus ´ner Zeit, als Carbonrahmen noch aus einem Block gefräst wurden.



Bestimmt nicht


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht



Noch nie was vom Kohlefaserblock gehört?


----------



## Re-spekt (3. April 2011)

Kohlefasern sind doch die Früchte von Carbonbäumen ? ( fast so wie Korken)


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2011)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Kohlefasern sind doch die Früchte von Carbonbäumen ? ( fast so wie Korken)



Du meintest sicherlich Kronkorken!


----------



## EvilEvo (3. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du meintest sicherlich Kronkorken!



Das sind die Knospen des Bierbaumes!


----------



## kris. (4. April 2011)

Den gibt´s aber auch mit Plopp:


----------



## fohral (8. April 2011)

So hier mein aktuelles Hardtail.
Fahrer: 2m mit wirklich kanckigen 105kg 
Rad wiegt 11,3kg. Mit neuen Naben müsst ich bald auch die 10 vor dem Komma schaffen.
Anständige Pedale gibts erst, wenn mein Knie wieder fit ist.


----------



## nonfar (8. April 2011)

Und endlich geschafft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. April 2011)

Ich würde die Aufkleber von den Felgen noch abziehen, der Rahmen ist schon "unruhig" genug. Aber sonst


----------



## nonfar (9. April 2011)

Danke ! Ja hast recht am Anfang wo ich den Rahmen gesehn hab fand ich bisl gewöhnungsbedürftig nachher und zusammen gefällts mir sehr gut !Mal anders als schwarz matt !Wollt ich immer mal haben ein Lrs und das Carbon macht das unruhige wieder wed ! Und nach einer kleinen Hofrunde schon sehr zufrieden mit geometrie und Fahrverhalten !Läßt sich schön fahren !Freu mich aufs erste mal im Wald  !Vom Gewicht zwar zu den teuren neuen kein Vergleich aber Fahrverhalten und lrs genau mein Ding


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2011)

fohral schrieb:


> So hier mein aktuelles Hardtail.
> Fahrer: 2m mit wirklich kanckigen 105kg
> Rad wiegt 11,3kg. Mit neuen Naben müsst ich bald auch die 10 vor dem Komma schaffen.
> Anständige Pedale gibts erst, wenn mein Knie wieder fit ist.




Optisch würde hier ein 29" seinen Trumpf ausspielen....

Wirkt schon recht stelzig.


----------



## eierspeiss (10. April 2011)

fohral schrieb:


> So hier mein aktuelles Hardtail.
> Fahrer: 2m mit wirklich kanckigen 105kg
> Rad wiegt 11,3kg. Mit neuen Naben müsst ich bald auch die 10 vor dem Komma schaffen.
> Anständige Pedale gibts erst, wenn mein Knie wieder fit ist.




105kg??!!??

was ist das für ein LRS?
Denke mal das bei deinem Gewicht nicht viel Spielraum für Grammfuchserei an den Naben übrigbleibt die auf Kosten der Stabilität gehen.
Wart mal bis dein knie wieder i.O ist und versuch bei beim Sattel,der Stütze und den Pedalen unter 11 zu kommen. Oder den Reifen.....

hab mit meinen 95kg und den DT-Swiss4.1/Revo/XTR  die Grenze erreicht.....


@taunusteufel  "stelzig"?  es hat nicht jeder den Körper eines Alban Lakata.
is aber Geschmacksache!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2011)

...habe auch nur MEINE MEINUNG geäussert!!


----------



## eierspeiss (10. April 2011)

dein gutes Recht!

hab mit meinen 1.92 gerade noch die Kurve gekratzt...und bin deshalb nicht auf XXL Rahmen angewiesen.....mit 2m Steuerrohr usw....
Gibt auch sicher homogenere wie den Scott....zb.stärker abfallendes Oberrohr dafür ein längerer Radstand...

bin trotzdem gespannt was für ein LRS das ist????


----------



## fohral (10. April 2011)

Stelzig Das darf es aber nicht hören!!! Aber recht haste schon irgendwie...
Zum LRS: XT Naben, ZTR Flow Felgen und Sapim Speichen. Mit den Hope Pro II Naben würden noch ein paar Gramm wegfallen. die Sind ja noch ein gutes Stück leichter aber auch sehr teuer.  Hab den Laufradsatz auch schon in meinem anderen HT. muss ich mal schaun wie viel ich mir da sparen kann.
Die Pedale auf dem Foto wiegen eh nur 280g und sobalds geht kommen Eggbeater drauf. Aber wie schon oben gesagt, bei meinem Gewicht kann/muss ich mit ein Paar Gramm mehr auch leben, hauptsache es hält...
Grüße, ande


----------



## RagazziFully (11. April 2011)

Also bei einem 2-Meter-Mann mit ca. 100kg (der vermutlich auch treten kann wie ein Ochse) ist es doch völlig egal wenn das Bike 11kg wiegt.. nur mal so...


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. April 2011)

Meins 
Für den Leichtbau-Thread ist noch etwas zu schwer, da traue ich mich erst <9kg rein, 
aber hier ist es ja auch gut aufgehoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (11. April 2011)

Schönes Ding.. Was sind das für Felgen?

Edit: Ich les' grad Mavic Xm 317, hast du die eloxieren lassen?


----------



## EvilEvo (11. April 2011)

Die Farbe der Felge müsste man nochmal wo anders aufgreifen, sieht aber so schon gut aus, auf jeden Fall wirkt´s schnell.
Wieviel ist es denn über 9Kg?


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. April 2011)

Die Mavic XM317 Disc gabs vor Ewigkeiten mal 1-2 Jahre lang in dieser Farbe, 
"Citron" hieß die damals!
Gewicht sind aktuell 9,44kg und in den nächsten Wochen gehts noch auf 9,25kg runter, 
danach muss ich erstmal lange sparen für einen neuen LRS


----------



## 12die4 (11. April 2011)

Jopp, neuer LRS wäre meine Empfehlung. Die Farbe der Mavic Felgen ist zwar ausgefallen, imo aber auch ziemlich häßlich.
Auf die Schnelle würde ich dir noch empfehlen, die Schlaufe der Außenhülle am Schaltwerk zu kürzen. Da können bestimmt 3-4cm ab. Mit anderem Sattel und anderen Pedalen wären sicher zusammen auch nochmal 100gr drin. Und dann würde ich, wenn's in die Richtung Leichtbau gehen soll, den Nobby weghauen und gegen einen RoRo ersetzen. Der hat zwar nicht ganz so viel Grip, ist dafür aber mal eben 100gr leichter. Und da merkt man die Gewichtsersparnis besonders deutlich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle würde ich dir noch empfehlen, die Schlaufe der Außenhülle am Schaltwerk zu kürzen. Da können bestimmt 3-4cm ab.



Nicht nur da. Die Leitungen scheinen alle sehr großzügig verlegt zu sein.


----------



## RagazziFully (11. April 2011)

Hier mal was exotisches: "Felgenbremsen" heissen die Dinger, der letzte Schrei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (11. April 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Jopp, neuer LRS wäre meine Empfehlung. Die Farbe der Mavic Felgen ist zwar ausgefallen, imo aber auch ziemlich häßlich.
> Auf die Schnelle würde ich dir noch empfehlen, die Schlaufe der Außenhülle am Schaltwerk zu kürzen. Da können bestimmt 3-4cm ab. Mit anderem Sattel und anderen Pedalen wären sicher zusammen auch nochmal 100gr drin. Und dann würde ich, wenn's in die Richtung Leichtbau gehen soll, den Nobby weghauen und gegen einen RoRo ersetzen. Der hat zwar nicht ganz so viel Grip, ist dafür aber mal eben 100gr leichter. Und da merkt man die Gewichtsersparnis besonders deutlich.



Der LRS ist ja auch bereits in Planung, nur die Finanzierung steht halt noch nicht 

Sattel kommt bald statt dem Flite ein Flite TT (-40g), XTR Pedale (-70g) und Heylight Schnellspanner (-40g).
Die Reifen werden jetzt erstmal runtergefahren und dann weiß ich noch nicht was er für welche werden, 
vll. vorne einen Conti X-King Supersonic und hinten mal schauen!
Aber vorne nur durch einen Rocket Ron 100g zu sparen wird schwer, mein Nobby Nic hat neu schon nur 474g gewogen 

Züge passen so, einzig die vordere Bremsleitung ist vll. noch etwas lang, 
der Rest ist so abgelängt das bei vollem Lenkereinschlag die Züge nicht abgerissen werden.


----------



## 12die4 (11. April 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> der Rest ist so abgelängt das bei vollem Lenkereinschlag die Züge nicht abgerissen werden.



Ja aber doch net der Schaltzug hinten am Schaltwerk. Der hat mit Lenkung nix zu tun und ist definitiv länger als nötig. 

Wenn es wirklich leicht sein soll, dann würde ich statt der XTR Pedale auf z.B. Look Quartz umsteigen. Die sind nochmal ~30gr leichter und funktionieren imo genauso gut. Hab mit meinen schon einige Kilometer gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden. Nebenbei kosten sie auch nur gut die Hälfte.

Nobby mit sub 500gr ist schon verdammt leicht. Da haste wohl ein sehr löchriges Exemplar erwischt. ^^


----------



## nonfar (11. April 2011)

@ RagazziFully
Schickes HT 
Wie ist es vom Gewicht ? mit felgenbremsen !
Sattelüberhöhung ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ! Sehr groß ?


----------



## Metrum (11. April 2011)

Super Reba Race!   Passt besser als die F32 mit dem blau ans Bike.


----------



## IceQ- (11. April 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Hier mal was exotisches: "Felgenbremsen" heissen die Dinger, der letzte Schrei..


von denen habe ich gehört 
Habe die auch lange benutzt! Irgendwelche NoName Tektro Dinger haben mich sogar vom Rothorn runtergebracht 
Schönes Teil!

Zum Scott: Ich finde auch das es stelzig wirkt, aber es muss dem Fahrer passen!


----------



## RagazziFully (11. April 2011)

nonfar schrieb:


> @ RagazziFully
> Schickes HT
> Wie ist es vom Gewicht ? mit felgenbremsen !
> Sattelüberhöhung ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ! Sehr groß ?



Danke.. Gewicht keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall nicht leicht.

"Normal" groß, 1,86 Meter.. Ich hab' sehr lange Beine, aber zum Glück auch ewig lange Arme wie ein Urwaldaffe.. also kann ich auch mit ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung noch vernünftig auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## fohral (11. April 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Also bei einem 2-Meter-Mann mit ca. 100kg (der vermutlich auch treten kann wie ein Ochse) ist es doch völlig egal wenn das Bike 11kg wiegt.. nur mal so...



Ja ist es auch, und wenn ich noch fleißig weiter (fr)esse wiegt das gute Stück gerade mal 1/10 meines Körpergewichts und das kann  auch nicht jeder behaupten!!! 
Aber irgendwie ist es halt schon ein Anreiz das Ding auf 10,?? zu bringen...
Hauptsache es rollt und macht Spaß! Ist ja nicht so wie bei den Leichtbaufreaks die sich am liebsten noch ein Ei abschneiden würden, nur um ein paar Gramm zu sparen

Das Orbea find ich schön, die komische Bremsen schaun meiner Meinung nach viel besser aus als jede Scheibenbremsen!

Grüße, Ande


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. April 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja aber doch net der Schaltzug hinten am Schaltwerk. Der hat mit Lenkung nix zu tun und ist definitiv länger als nötig.
> 
> Wenn es wirklich leicht sein soll, dann würde ich statt der XTR Pedale auf z.B. Look Quartz umsteigen. Die sind nochmal ~30gr leichter und funktionieren imo genauso gut. Hab mit meinen schon einige Kilometer gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden. Nebenbei kosten sie auch nur gut die Hälfte.
> 
> Nobby mit sub 500gr ist schon verdammt leicht. Da haste wohl ein sehr löchriges Exemplar erwischt. ^^



Okay habt ja recht, am Schaltwerk ists echt etwas lang 
Nee andere Pedale ausser den Shimano muss ich nicht haben, mit Eggbeatern kam ich nicht klar und die Quartz hab ich mal bei einem Kollegen ausprobiert. 
War auch nichts für mich, bin immer wieder bei meinen abgerockten alten Shimanos gelandet, also wirds XTR


----------



## cubeI (13. April 2011)

Nochmal, weil es so schön ist:


----------



## sellyoursoul (13. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus!
Da macht sogar die neue XTR,  die mir sonst garnicht zusagt ne sehr gute Figur!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (13. April 2011)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut !


----------



## scapin-biker (13. April 2011)

sehr schön !


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2011)

So sieht man wenigstens was!


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2011)

Gefällt!


----------



## unocz (13. April 2011)

jetzt noch den hinteren reifen zu den aufklebern ausríchten und dann perfekt


----------



## Northern lite (13. April 2011)

die hintere Bremsleitung schaut abenteuerlich verlegt aus....

ansonsten: SEHR GEIL!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> jetzt noch den hinteren reifen zu den aufklebern ausríchten und dann perfekt



Gibt es ein perfektes Rad?- wohl kaum, es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. April 2011)

Neoprenteil am Steuersatz ab und ab geht's!


----------



## SingleLight (13. April 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> jetzt noch den hinteren reifen zu den aufklebern ausríchten und dann perfekt



So etwas würde mich ja nerven, besonders nach Pannen Besser gleich die Aufkleber ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (14. April 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> gleich die Aufkleber ab.



Das sollte man doch eh tun


----------



## cubeI (14. April 2011)

Reifen sind nach dem Ventil ausgerichtet. Sollten beide beim Schriftzug "2.0" stehen!!! Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als nach der Schrift auszurichten.


----------



## Splatter666 (14. April 2011)

Moin!



> Reifen sind nach dem Ventil ausgerichtet. Sollten beide beim Schriftzug "2.0" stehen!!! Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als nach der Schrift auszurichten.



Dann frag ich mich nur, wer die Decals auf den Felgen ausgerichtet hat; und nach was die ausgerichtet wurden???

Ciao, Splat


----------



## EvilEvo (14. April 2011)

Bei DT Felgen sind die Aufkleber links und rechts um 90 Grad versetzt. Hätte er die hintere Felge andersrum genommen und sie dann eingespeich, wären die Aufkleber zur "2.0" synkron.

Edit: Deswegen kriegst du´s auch nie hin, dass bei DT Felgen die Reifenschriftzüge auf beiden Seiten gleich zu den Aufklebern ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2011)

Das geht auch bei Crossrides bspw. nicht.
Mache ich aber eh nicht, der Sinn entzieht sich mir. Zumal die Aufkleber auf meinen XMD333 eh kaum zu sehen sind.


----------



## cubeI (14. April 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> die hintere Bremsleitung schaut abenteuerlich verlegt aus....
> 
> ansonsten: SEHR GEIL!!!!!



Hintere Bremsleitung ist eigentlich sauber verlegt. Liegt überall schön in den Ösen und macht keine wilden Knicke o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2011)

...dient aber gleichzeitig zur Trocknung der nassen Bikeklamotten?


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

cubeI schrieb:


> Hintere Bremsleitung ist eigentlich sauber verlegt. Liegt überall schön in den Ösen und macht keine wilden Knicke o.ä.


...nur scheint die Leitung kurz geraten zu sein, da sie das Sitzrohr in etwa 5/6 Höhe passiert.

"Normalerweise" geht sie am Übergang von Ober-/Sitzrohr und den Sitzstreben vorbei...




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...dient aber gleichzeitig zur Trocknung der nassen Bikeklamotten?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...nur scheint die Leitung kurz geraten zu sein, da sie das Sitzrohr in etwa 5/6 Höhe passiert.
> 
> "Normalerweise" geht sie am Übergang von Ober-/Sitzrohr und den Sitzstreben vorbei...



Ist ´ne alte Erfindung, nennt sich Wäscheleine und ist optisch genau da zu finden, wo du es bemängelt hast. 

Man könnte doch die Leitung einfach etwas nachschieben, dass sie sich mehr an der Linie der Rohre orientiert. 
Vorn scheint sie dafür lang genug zu sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ist ´ne alte Erfindung, nennt sich Wäscheleine und ist optisch genau da zu finden, wo du es bemängelt hast.
> 
> Man könnte doch die Leitung einfach etwas nachschieben, dass sie sich mehr an der Linie der Rohre orientiert.
> Vorn scheint sie dafür lang genug zu sein.



THX 


...wusste doch, dass ich auf'm Schlauch stehe...


----------



## MAB-Maik (15. April 2011)

Hier mal meins.

Der neue Laufradsatz leigt hier schon mit neuen Schnellspanner. 
Sind über 600gr leichter als der Satz der jetzt verbaut sind.


----------



## Kesemo (15. April 2011)

Wieviel bringt das Simpi dann auf die Waage?


----------



## corfrimor (15. April 2011)

Das Simplon und das Nicolai sind spitze 

Hätte ich beide gerne.


----------



## MAB-Maik (15. April 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Wieviel bringt das Simpi dann auf die Waage?


 
Das Rad liegt dann bei 9,9 kg. Zur Zeit sind die Crossride verbaut die bringen sagenhafte 2,05 kg auf die Waage + Schnellspanner.

Die neuen Laufräder wiegen 1,386 kg + Schnellspanner 72gr.

Hier mal 2 Bilder von denen.


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2011)

dein Simplon ist ganz gut aufgebaut, jetzt auch mit den neuen LRS ...

aber die Reifen sind doch echt nichts für's Gelände ...

oder fährst nur Straße?


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2011)

Die Reifen sind geil! Muss man halt fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAB-Maik (15. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind geil! Muss man halt fahren können


 
Danke für die nette Unterstützung.

Mal ganz im ernst. Habe die Reifen auch erst seit 4 Wochen daruf,
Laufen verdammt schnell und hier bei uns im Wiehengebirge sind diese für mich völlig ausreichend.

Für wirklich schlechtes Wetter habe ich mir noch ein zweites Hardtail augebaut aus Restbeständen mit Felgenbremse Rocket Ron usw.


----------



## Pippo82 (15. April 2011)

###


----------



## MS1980 (15. April 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Ihre Freundin von der Straße wollte auch mit auf's Foto.


 

denn lass se bloß, bevor de Ärger bekommst ...  

Scherz beseite, schönes Canyon ....


----------



## corfrimor (15. April 2011)

Ja, Canyon baut gute Räder. Mit innenverlegten Zügen und so ... schick


----------



## SingleLight (15. April 2011)

Das Canyon finde ich echt schick, aber sag mal, wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel, das sieht mir aus als wenn das Rad 20mm mehr vertragen könnte.
Ansonsten bestimmt ein echtes Spaßrad


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (15. April 2011)

Pünktlich zur aktuell prognostizierten ersten längeren Schönwetterphase sind meine beiden Bikes komplett fertig & einsatzbereit ...

... eins zum entspannten Touren:





... und eins für den moderaten Offroad-Einsatz ... hatte im Februar & März zuviel Zeit, deswegen mal eben ein zweites Bike aufgebaut:


----------



## Ianus (15. April 2011)

Das VN ist ein richtig schöner, zeitloser und stilsicherer Aufbau.


----------



## DeathProof (15. April 2011)

@ pippo82: wie haste das Gelackte den ab bekommen (Aceton?), das steht bei mir nämlich auch noch auf der Liste. Sonst ist es ein schickes Bike.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2011)

[THM]ThomasS;8215850 schrieb:
			
		

> Pünktlich zur aktuell prognostizierten ersten längeren Schönwetterphase sind meine beiden Bikes komplett fertig & einsatzbereit ...
> 
> ... eins zum entspannten Touren:



Junge, hast du mir beim Stadler in Güntersdorf den Van Nicolas weggekauft? 
Geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (15. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Junge, hast du mir beim Stadler in Güntersdorf den Van Nicolas weggekauft?
> Geiles Bike



danke ... und nein, den Rahmen habe ich 2009 direkt bei VN erstanden.


----------



## Werner Amort (15. April 2011)

meine Serienkiste


----------



## unocz (15. April 2011)

was fürn lrs isn das beim simplon?


----------



## MAB-Maik (16. April 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> was fürn lrs isn das beim simplon?


 
Ich 

Bis Gestern die Crossride
Jetzt Notubes ZTR Alpine


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. April 2011)

MAB-Maik schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Bis Gestern die Crossride
> Jetzt Notubes ZTR Alpine



Wie der aufgebaut ist wäre interessanter, weil die Felgen sieht man auch schon auf dem Bild 
Mit was für Naben/Speichen ist der gebaut?


----------



## unocz (16. April 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wie der aufgebaut ist wäre interessanter, weil die Felgen sieht man auch schon auf dem Bild
> Mit was für Naben/Speichen ist der gebaut?





genau das wollte ich eigentlich auch wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (16. April 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> denn lass se bloß, bevor de Ärger bekommst ...
> 
> Scherz beseite, schönes Canyon ....







corfrimor schrieb:


> Ja, Canyon baut gute Räder. Mit innenverlegten Zügen und so ... schick



Danke. 



SingleLight schrieb:


> Das Canyon finde ich echt schick, aber sag mal, wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel, das sieht mir aus als wenn das Rad 20mm mehr vertragen könnte.
> Ansonsten bestimmt ein echtes Spaßrad



Danke. Die Gabel hat 100mm, Reba SL. Passt für meine Zwecke. Am Schmutz am linken Tauchrohr kannst Du sehen wie weit sie einfedert. Warum meinst Du mehr Federweg? 



DeathProof schrieb:


> @ pippo82: wie haste das Gelackte den ab bekommen (Aceton?), das steht bei mir nämlich auch noch auf der Liste. Sonst ist es ein schickes Bike.



Danke. Hier habe ich es erklärt. Manche benutzen auch einen Spülschwamm.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8217364&postcount=3447


----------



## Gorth (16. April 2011)

Feuer frei


----------



## MAB-Maik (16. April 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wie der aufgebaut ist wäre interessanter, weil die Felgen sieht man auch schon auf dem Bild
> Mit was für Naben/Speichen ist der gebaut?


 
Der Aufbau der Laufräder

*Nabe Panchowheels hauseigene Nabe. Bezeichnung auf der Nabe* *(PW)*
*No Tubes ZTR Alpine Felge*
*CN Aero Speichen* *Durchmesser: 2,0/0,9*2,2/2,0
DT ProLock Nippel
* 
Bilder folgen Morgen.
Komme gerade von einer Tour.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. April 2011)

Das Trek ist schick, aber die zwei Flaschenhalter sind nicht dein Ernst oder ?

VG


----------



## mistermoo (17. April 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Das Trek ist schick, aber die zwei Flaschenhalter sind nicht dein Ernst oder ?
> 
> VG



also ich sehe nicht ob das alu/stahl oder z.b der king cage titan flaschenhalter ist, der auch nur 28gr hat

mir gefallen die gut daran


----------



## Tanic (17. April 2011)

Mein 2011er Trek "Gary-Fisher" Paragon. Bis auf Sattel, Pedale, Griffe und Lenker noch unverändert. An den Spacern bin ich noch am testen, kommt wohl alles noch ein bissl tiefer vorne....Kurbel wird nach erfolgten Verschleiss gegen was besseres ersetzt, sonst bin ich wahrlich zufrieden


----------



## Gorth (17. April 2011)

Das Paragon sieht richtig gut aus. Größe 19"?


Zu meinen Flaschenhaltern:

Sind zwei Bontrager 0815 Flaschenhalter. Nix King Cage 
Wo ist das Problem bei denen? Zu gewöhnlich?


----------



## Tanic (17. April 2011)

Gorth schrieb:


> Das Paragon sieht richtig gut aus. Größe 19"?




Ja, ist ein 19 Zoll


----------



## Samael (17. April 2011)

Hab heute mal eine Ausfahrt gemacht. Dabei sind auch Bilder entstanden. Gute Bilder mit bessere Kamera kommen noch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























Das Bike ist zu 95% fertig. Die blauen Elemente an der Gabel werden noch bearbeitet und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## deathmetal (17. April 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus, was is das für ne Marke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samael (17. April 2011)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus, was is das für ne Marke???




Der Rahmen ist von C14. Kommen aus Osnarbrück. Bike ist komplett selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## deathmetal (17. April 2011)

Saubere Arbeit 



Samael schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von C14. Kommen aus Osnarbrück. Bike ist komplett selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## Kesemo (17. April 2011)

das c14 gefällt mir sehr gut! Gewicht?


----------



## Samael (17. April 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> das c14 gefällt mir sehr gut! Gewicht?



*Gewogene* 8.1kg


----------



## RSkai (17. April 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Ihre Freundin von der Straße wollte auch mit auf's Foto.


 
sehr schick die beiden. Vertragen die sich denn? Pass bloß auf, dass da nicht eines Morgens mal ein 15" Crosser da steht.

Nur eine Sache stört mich am MTB: der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ein Canyon-Schriftzug zu viel.


----------



## dragon07 (18. April 2011)

Hi

Hab mir am Wochenende ein Sting gekauft, und brauche mal eure Meinung vor allem zu den roten Parts, ich bin ja echt "Rotfan".

Bei der Bremse und den Naben bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das Farblich geht   oder lieber schwarze  Naben vielleicht weiße Naben, sagt mal was ihr meint. 

Die Gabel soll eine weiße Sid Worldcup werden.

Bei der Kurbel denke ich an eine XTR in Schwarz, für Ideen bin ich offen und dankbar.

Die goldenen Parts werden eh verschwinden.































Grüße Ike


----------



## rzOne20 (18. April 2011)

i finds cool wie es ist. als kurbel vlt eher eine x0, die sieht scharf aus.
wieviel federweg hat so ein sting?


----------



## dragon07 (18. April 2011)

xo  hm ich denke das das mit der XTR Kurbel fest ist, da schon geordert,

Federweg hat es 120 mm


----------



## Ianus (18. April 2011)

Die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. April 2011)

ianus schrieb:


> die qual der wahl...:d




geil geil geil !!!


----------



## volki3 (18. April 2011)

Ich nehme das Rot/Gelbe 
Lieferadresse kommt per PN


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2011)

Servus Ike,
schickes Sting!!  
Vorerst ist´s doch gar nicht so schlecht..
Wenn ich sowas auch noch billig bekommen könnte, dann..... 
Projekt LV aufgegeben?

Gruß M.


----------



## dragon07 (18. April 2011)

Hi Marco 

Tja mit dem 301 ist so ne Sache, geil finde ich es nach wie vor, aber da mein Spark hin ist und ich etwas neues brauchte und gerne etwas mehr  Federweg wollte was agil ist, Spaß auf dem Trail macht,  kletter freudig ist und dabei nicht zu viel wiegt kam ich auf das Sting dann Arbeitet ein Bekannter von mir beim Cube Händler und so kam eins zum andern, nach drei Ausfahrten bin ich begeistert von dem Bike hätte nie gedacht das Cube so was hin bekommt, das Heck ist absolut Antriebsneutral nützt aber den gesamten Federweg, gut das Ansprechverhalten werde ich noch mit Nadellagern anpassen aber sonst bei einem Rahmengewicht von 2,2 ist es schön Steif und lässt sich schön die Berge hoch prügeln. 
Dabei hat es ganze 5,2 kg mehr gewogen  als mein Spark, das mit 8,8 ja ganz ok war, auf den Fotos wiegt es 11,3 kg laut Wage. bin aber guter Dinge es mit etwas Hilfe von Felix es auf  9,8 zu bekommen wenn es etwas mehr wird auch gut.

Ein Schnäppchen war es auf alle fälle 





noch im Laden und damit bevor ich Hand angelegt habe 

Grüße Ike


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. April 2011)

...die Kleins sind allesamt scharf


----------



## Pippo82 (19. April 2011)

Samael schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von C14. Kommen aus Osnarbrück. Bike ist komplett selbst aufgebaut.



Sehr schön!



RSkai schrieb:


> sehr schick die beiden. Vertragen die sich denn? Pass bloß auf, dass da nicht eines Morgens mal ein 15" Crosser da steht.
> 
> Nur eine Sache stört mich am MTB: der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ein Canyon-Schriftzug zu viel.



Da würde ich wirklich blöd schauen... Aber zum Glück zanken sie sich nur, wenn es drum geht, welche mal wieder von mir ausgeführt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlser (19. April 2011)

Kleine Hafenrunde mit dem Oldie.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen war es auf alle fälle



sieht ganz nach fun corner in hameln aus.


----------



## atx900 (19. April 2011)

karlser schrieb:


> Kleine Hafenrunde mit dem Oldie.



Die Pedale sind grausam, Maguras und Gabel schmerzen im Vergleich deutlich weniger, gehen aber auch gar nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2011)

Ich finde, dass dem Breezer eine filigrane Starrgabel sehr gut zu Gesicht stünde. Abgerundeter sähe das Ganze noch mit einem Flatbar in Sattelstützenfarbe aus.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. April 2011)

O.k. sicher würde es besser aussehen, aber das Breezer macht mMn so bestimmt mehr Spaß. Und so ne schicke White-Gabel  hat auch nicht jedes Bike.


----------



## karlser (19. April 2011)

atx900 schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind grausam, Maguras und Gabel schmerzen im Vergleich deutlich weniger, gehen aber auch gar nicht.



Die Pedale müssen leider noch dranbleiben bis ich endlich leichte Echo Käfigpedale bekomme, aber sind wirklich ein Schandfleck ...

Die Maguras sind halt Top Bremsen, und auch nicht hässlicher als die Magura Scheiben; ausserdem sind das Tune Mig/Mag Rädchen, also braucht's Felgenbremsen.
Ich hätte noch XTR V-Brakes mit Hebelkombo, falls die Maguras mal aufgeben.

Die Gabel is schon ok, gut in Schuss, mit neuem Dämpfer und extra gedrehten Federn für 70mm FW (ist eine SC90) , und geht halt rauf und runter . 
Den Look finde ich persöhnlich unschlagbar .

Aus dem Starrgabelalter in ich raus - gleiches mit Flatbar ...
Die eher schwere Azonic Stange will ich bald möglichst mit einem Carbonrizer ersetzen .

Und macht tatsächlich ne Menge Spass, auch wenn der Rahmen eigentlich zu klein, zu kurz, zu weich, und die Winkel zu flach sind .


----------



## dragon07 (19. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sieht ganz nach fun corner in hameln aus.



jep


----------



## Northern lite (19. April 2011)

da gehören klassische Cantis dran... UND NICHTS ANDERES......

und ne XTR aus der 900er Serie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und selbstverständlich ein Flatbar!!!!!!!!

wie kann man nur so nen Klassiker so verschandeln....:kotz::kotz:


----------



## atx900 (19. April 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> da gehören klassische Cantis dran... UND NICHTS ANDERES......
> 
> und ne XTR aus der 900er Serie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



 Und dazu noch eine Ritchey Logic Starrgabel!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2011)

Wären am Breezer Flatbar und Clickies dran, würde es mir richtig gut gefallen. Aber so ist es auch schon schön anzusehen. Da braucht es (vor Allem) keine Cantis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (20. April 2011)

Cantis, so ein Humbug.. Ist der Breezer Rahmen so alt? Von wegen stilecht und so..

Abgesehen von den schlimmen Pedalen ist das Rad doch top...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. April 2011)

Die alten Stahlrahmen  wie z.B. das Breezer sind doch auch für nicht- time-correcte-Aufbauten gut. Natürlich sehen time-correcte-Aufbauten auch sehr gut aus, aber Hauptsache ist doch mMn die schönen, alten Stahlrahmen werden überhaupt erhalten und er- bzw. gefahren.


----------



## karlser (20. April 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Cantis, so ein Humbug.. Ist der Breezer Rahmen so alt? Von wegen stilecht und so..
> .



Das ist einer der letzten Breezer Rahmen, da gab es die Maguras schon, und natürlich die Gabel .
Der Rahmen ist allerdings nicht für Federgabeln ausgelegt , ausserdem zu kurz bei der kleinen Grösse, wie Breezers halt so sind / waren - und passt trotzdem .
Keine Spur nervös oder kippelig, nur bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf Asphalt flattert die Fuhre, da fehlen Steifigkeit und Spurtreue.

Starrgabeln haben - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - an MTBs nichts mehr zu suchen, genauso wenig wie Canti-Bremsen, aber jedem das Seine .  
Die XTR V-Brakes die ich noch habe sind aus der alten 900er Serie, aber halt nicht ganz so fein dosierbar wie die Mags .

Das Rad macht jedenfalls wirklich Spass, beschleunigt wie nichts Gutes und ist super wendig, was will man mehr .


----------



## waldwild (21. April 2011)

Lass dich nicht kirre machen, das Teil hat was


----------



## SingleLight (21. April 2011)

Ja einen schönen Rahmen und Sattel


----------



## Ianus (21. April 2011)

karlser schrieb:


> Starrgabeln haben - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - an MTBs nichts mehr zu suchen, genauso wenig wie Canti-Bremsen, aber jedem das Seine .


 
Da gebe ich Dir prinzipiell recht, trotzdem passen die Canties besser. Ist letztendlich auch 'ne Frage, wie das Bike bewegt wird. Trotz dessen, daß mein Klein unterdurchschnittlich bremst und es einem Hören und Sehen vergeht, wenn man mit forcierter Gangart durch Gelände fährt käme ich trotzdem nicht auf die Idee, das Rad diesbezüglich zu verändern. Muss ich mir eben doch noch ein aktuelles MTB (Fully) hinstellen.


----------



## MAB-Maik (21. April 2011)

Jetzt ist es fertig mit den neuen Laufräder.
Und einer Lampe .Egal war halt noch dunkel heute Morgen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (21. April 2011)

waldwild schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht kirre machen, das Teil hat was




Ich find das Breezer so wie's da steht klasse!


----------



## pille4 (22. April 2011)

Oke , im anderen Thread nicht erwünscht , das bike passt nicht dazu ... und ich dachte immer XC - Geomtrie heißt cross-country ?

naja egal ;D
Hab hoffentlich hier ne chance 
hier mein bike 
















Auf das made in Germany bin ich stolz , der Rahmen is superleicht , die neue Federgabel eine RST Omega , zu empfehlen für den bereich , straße / wald / Feldweg

Avid jucy three Discbrakes
joa , Black Comp Lenkre , Sattelstütze , vorbau
Deore xT hinten vorn Deore LX Schaltung ect. alles in alem , ich liebe das Bike 

PS: Handy aufnahmen (schlechte quali)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (22. April 2011)

Ganz nettes Rad fürn Einstieg. Aber zum sportlichen XC-Bike fehlt aber dann doch so manches.
Wirst dennoch deinen Spaß mit haben ;-)


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2011)

Naja, das Bike ist dort nicht erwünscht, weil da Bikes gezeigt werden, mit denen Rennen gefahren werden.
Dein Bike sieht nach einem gemütlichen Tourer aus, wobei die Straßenreifen sicher kaum für den Weg durch den Wald geeignet sein dürften.
Die hintere Bremsleitung machst du aber schon noch am Rahmen fest?
Wenn dir dein Rad taugt, ist doch alles bestens!


----------



## pille4 (22. April 2011)

ich finde die reifen gehen sogar sehr gut , denn mit meinen gravity von conti hatte ich nur probleme ...

ja , ich sag ma so , für die bremsleitung hab ich noch keine befestigungsdinger ... die hab ich mal verloren ;(

aber das bike is echt geil , aber im moment suche ich noch als zweitbike nach einem dirt bike ...
aber mir fehlt eben das geld ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mir am Wochenende ein Sting gekauft.....
> 
> ...



Ich hole das Rad nochmal mit auf die nächste Seite. 
Warum? - Weil´s seit langem einfach mal wieder was Gescheites  hier im Threat ist! 
Das gehört eigentlich schon in den CC-Fred rüber, Ike... !! 

Das Simplon hat auch Potenzial ; paar Kleinigkeiten stören, aber sonst...

Der Rest gefällt mir eher weniger! 
Es muss ja nicht gleich ein teures Racebike sein, aber anständige Bilder, ordentlich verlegte Züge und Bremsleitungen gehören mMn auch im Touren-Fred zum guten Ton!
Und bevor es jetzt wieder zig post zu meiner Meinung hagelt:
Wer mit der Kritik nicht umgehen kann oder meint auf meinen post meckern zu müssen, der sollte nicht vergessen, dass wir in einem Bikeforum sind und nicht beim ZDF-Fernsehgarten-Forum oder auf der Hercules-Homepage.


----------



## Drop Master (22. April 2011)

@pille4  

ganz nettes bike...

muss ja nicht jeder auf Hightech rumfahren...




peace erik


----------



## greenwood (22. April 2011)

lrs: sram x9, mavic 317, nobby nic evo
xt umwerfer, x9 schaltwerk
x7 shifter
formula rx, vorne mit xt scheibe
sixpack icon pedale
slx kurbel
sram 970 kassette
sram 991 kette
race face evolve ca 68cm
race face vorbau 11cm
reba sl '09 120mm

unter 11kg

kommentare erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. April 2011)

Gibts auch Bilder "in gerade" ? Da wird mir ja schwindelig. 
Antriebsseite wäre auch nett.


----------



## dragon07 (22. April 2011)

ja danke Marco, ist aber noch in Arbeit und so sind die Fotos schon nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## greenwood (22. April 2011)

natürlich. vllt kann ich die tage nochmal ein paar bilder mit ner kamera machen.


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2011)

Das mit den Bildern üben wir nochmal


----------



## Quator94 (23. April 2011)

Hast du da eine 120mm Gabel drin?


----------



## greenwood (23. April 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Hast du da eine 120mm Gabel drin?


reba sl 2009 mit vollen 120mm.
ist mir eigentlich viel zuviel. idr. fahre ich die gabel mit poploc.
ich überlege ob ich die gabel absenke und mir dafür ein fully fürs richtig grobe zulege. 
aus der cc sicht, bringt es mir meiner meinung nach keinen vorteil. an der stellung der beine zu den pedalen kann ich so nichts ändern. lediglich der oberkörper wird weiter nach unten geneigt. 10% weniger wind? 
aber wenn ich so vergleiche, hab ich schon einen recht hohe geo gegenüber den anderen cc bikes.

beim enduro wirds kritisch, dort wo ich 120mm benötige, fehlt mir hinten der ausgleich und die 120mm vorne werden schon fast sinnlos.
aber irgendwie muss man ja noch anständig den berg rauf.


----------



## Der Physiker (23. April 2011)

Rahmen: Marin Nail Trail
Gabel:   Revleation Dual Air auf 10,5cm getravelt
LRS:     Magura Pro, DT comp, ZTR Flow RoRO 2,25 mit Milch
Vorbau: Easton EA70
Lenker Easton MonkeyLite cnt
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 alu
Sattelklemme Hope
Sattel Selle Italia Signo
Kassette XT 9f
Kurbel   XT 180 mm
Pedale pdm 770
Pedale XT
Umwerfer XT
Schaltwerk X.9
Schalthebel X.0 Gripshift
Bremse Elixir R 185/203
Flaschenhalter Specialized

Alles zusammen 11,0 kg


----------



## daniel_ (25. April 2011)

hier mal mein MTB, wird vorwiegend im Winter, bei schlechtem Wetter oder wenn ich mal lust auf Gelände habe genutzt













und hier noch mein KTM Youngtimer, BJ. 94/95, noch alles original, der Lack  zeigt mittlerweile schon einige spuren und ich bin am überlegen die  Gabel gegen eine starre zu tauschen (nur welche)


----------



## magas (25. April 2011)

@ daniel,

ich mag KTM, alt wie neu 

bist du dir sicher, wg. dem bj deines klassik KTMs  -  ich würde eher mal auf BJ 96 tippen - was für ein ultra ist es denn (force,...) ?


----------



## daniel_ (25. April 2011)

sicher bin ich mir nicht, habs 1996, so gut wie neu gekauft von einem arbeitskollegen, jo ist ein Ultra Force


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (25. April 2011)

Nach längerem Warten heute die Entjungferung auf der Hausrunde:













Spaßiges Gerät. CC sicher nicht mehr, aber ich hoffe als Tourer geht es noch durch. 

Das Sting auf der vorigen Seite ist Sahne. Fährt es so gut, wie es aussieht?


----------



## IceQ- (25. April 2011)

Klar geht es das!

120mm Federweg?

Wie sind die Reifen?


----------



## Jaypeare (25. April 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> 120mm Federweg?



5.5 Zoll oder ca. 140mm, vorne wie hinten. Fährt sich aber nach erstem Eindruck so effizient wie ein 100er Marathonfully.



IceQ- schrieb:


> Wie sind die Reifen?



Ist noch zu früh für ein endgültiges Urteil. Rollen gut und machten heute wenig Probleme. Allerdings scheinen sie dazu zu neigen, recht plötzlich seitlich wegzurutschen.


----------



## 12die4 (25. April 2011)

Hm, also die Farbkombi Schwarz/Silber/Rot/Weiß mag mir nicht so recht gefallen. Sieht mir zu bider aus. Aber nach Spaß sieht es definitiv aus.


----------



## Unze77 (25. April 2011)

Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr einen alten "Klasiker" wieder aufgebaut...


----------



## Centi (26. April 2011)

Alter Klasiker!?


----------



## Tanic (26. April 2011)

....wirkt "leicht" überladen


----------



## EvilEvo (26. April 2011)

Das Stevens möcht ich keine Treppe hochschleppen^^.

@Jaypeare: Das Intense sieht doch schon ziemlich gut aus, auf den Bildern wirkt´s auch besser. Ich bleibe aber bei einer roten Gabel


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

wieso nur machen immer wieder leute die bremsleitung ausen um die gabel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (26. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: Das Intense sieht doch schon ziemlich gut aus, auf den Bildern wirkt´s auch besser. Ich bleibe aber bei einer roten Gabel



Jaja 

Wie im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: Das ist noch geplant, aber bevor ich die Garantie auf diese Art wegwerfe, will ich sicher sein, dass die Gabel in Ordnung ist. Im Moment hat sie das Problem, dass sie nach längeren Ruhezeiten (Asphalt- oder Waldautobahnpassagen) irgendwie "einrastet" und dann erstmal ein extrem hohes Losbrechmoment braucht, bis sie ihre Arbeit wieder aufnimmt (gut, bei anderen Gabeln wird sowas als Feature verkauft).


----------



## nonfar (26. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wieso nur machen immer wieder leute die bremsleitung ausen um die gabel....



 Weil sie sicher Spaß dran haben werden !
Ps. Hatt sich eigentlich schonmal wer was weggerissen ??


----------



## EvilEvo (26. April 2011)

nonfar schrieb:


> Ps. Hatt sich eigentlich schonmal wer was weggerissen ??



Vor zig Jahren mal den halben rechten Daumen und ein Tachokabel^^


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

also zumindest in meinem bekanntenkreis 2 leute, einer beim sturz und einer beim zu nah an etwas vorbei fahren und dann sturz...
bei meinem dealer steht öfter mal ein bike an dem die bremsleitung gemacht werden muß


----------



## waldwild (26. April 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


>



Ist das ein "Dichtgummi" über der Sattelstützenklemme ?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. April 2011)

@jaypeare
Find's sehr, sehr schön. 
btw: Mag die Farbkombi und Fullies mit dezent geschwungenem Oberrohr, die ohne übertriebenes Hydroforming auskommen.



Beim Stevens stört mich die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. April 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Beim Stevens stört mich die Gabel.



Mich auch. Vor allem weil der Rahmen garantiert nicht für Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben ist!


----------



## Slow (26. April 2011)

Braucht man denn auch für die alte Rock Shox SID Doppelbrückengabel ne extra Freigabe des Rahmenherstellers?


----------



## Unze77 (26. April 2011)

ALSO:


EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Stevens möcht ich keine Treppe hochschleppen^^.


Es is leichter als es aussieht...



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wieso nur machen immer wieder leute die bremsleitung ausen um die gabel....


Weils bei dem Bike egal is, dient nur zu "in die Arbeit fahren". Da hackt sich nix ein.



waldwild schrieb:


> Ist das ein "Dichtgummi" über der Sattelstützenklemme ?


Ne, wie gesagt fahr ich damit in die Arbeit und somit auch bei Regen. Das Schutzblech hält nicht richtig bei ner 27er Stange und drum einfach ein wenig Tape drum und fertig.



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Mich auch. Vor allem weil der Rahmen garantiert nicht für Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben ist!


Das is ne alte RS Judy XL, die hat 100mm Federweg, die kannste überall einbauen und da wo ich das Bike einsetze passiert sowieso nix...


----------



## EvilEvo (26. April 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ALSO:
> 
> Es is leichter als es aussieht....



Ich bin eher zierlich und schlepp nicht gerne massive Räder, und unter 14Kg wiegt das Gerät sicher nicht^^, tendiere eher zu 14,5-15Kg.

find das Bike für seinen Einsatzzweck ok, einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt´s sicher nicht, aber unsinnig aufgebaut isses für den Zweck nicht.


----------



## Unze77 (26. April 2011)

War jetzt extra im Keller und habs gewogen - 13,6 inkl. Satteltasche mit Werkzeug und der Lampe mit Akku.


----------



## 12die4 (26. April 2011)

Das Stevens sieht echt übel aus. Rahmen sieht nach CC aus, Gabel nach DH. Lustige Mischung. Damit fällt man auf jeden Fall auf. ^^


----------



## pille4 (26. April 2011)

mir gefällt das stevens  schöne kombi ^^

und er hat auch avid jucy ?! 

aber alles in allem echt nices bike , nur das mit der bremsleitung , ich hätt sie anders verlegt


----------



## nonfar (26. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also zumindest in meinem bekanntenkreis 2 leute, einer beim sturz und einer beim zu nah an etwas vorbei fahren und dann sturz...
> bei meinem dealer steht öfter mal ein bike an dem die bremsleitung gemacht werden muß



Na spätestens dann legt man die Bremsleitung richtig !
Unter Schmerzen lernt man am besten 

Davon ab ist der Rahmen nicht häßlich ! eins zwei (oder mehr) Änderungen nach Geschmack dann...
Na Hauptsache dem Besitzer gefällts


----------



## Don Trailo (27. April 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> 5.5 Zoll oder ca. 140mm, vorne wie hinten. Fährt sich aber nach erstem Eindruck so effizient wie ein 100er Marathonfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist noch zu früh für ein endgültiges Urteil. Rollen gut und machten heute wenig Probleme. Allerdings scheinen sie dazu zu neigen, recht plötzlich seitlich wegzurutschen.


----------



## Junior97 (27. April 2011)

Neues Treltlager,Reifen und Schläuche wobei die Schläuche nicht zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

Ist das da Rotes Tape an der Gabelbrücke 

nices bike 
warum schläuche ned zu empfehlen ^^ ?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Ist das da Rotes Tape an der Gabelbrücke
> 
> nices bike
> warum schläuche ned zu empfehlen ^^ ?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Achja der Rahmen sieht ein wenig groß aus bei dem geringen Stützenauszug und ich würde die Felgenaufkleber entfernen 
Außerdem solltest du vorne noch die Leitung an der Gabel befestigen, nicht das du an einem Ast damit hängen bleibst.


----------



## SingleLight (27. April 2011)

Jau, aber dafür einen 2m langen Vorbau, sieht seltsam aus
Sieht schon irgendwie nach Resteverwertung aus, aber wenn man damit Touren will, ist es ja doch brauchbar


----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

Ich verstehe den Zwck des tapes .. .da geht ein kabel lang .. evtl tacho ?!
und hinten am rahmen is es nocham wo der baudenzug lang geht


----------



## Junior97 (27. April 2011)

ja pille4 hat recht.
Und was den Vorbau angeht meine Eltern meinen ich sollte mir noch keinen neuen kaufen weil ich demnächst viel wachsen werde.
Aber wenn ich mal die richtige größe finde werde ich einen kaufen am besten aus dem bikemarkt.


----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

Das mitdem tape ... naja wenn das ma abmachst kann es sein , der Dreck bleibt wegen dme Kleber da kleben :/

Aber wasn nu mit den schläuchen , was hsatn für welche drinn ?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. April 2011)

Kinners.... schreibt ihr eure Aufsätze oder Liebesbriefe auch so??? Falls ja, bekommt ihr nie eine anständige Note oder eine Freundin! Andere versuchen hier mitzulesen, ein wenig mehr Mühe könnt auch ihr euch geben... Danke!

Sind gerade Ferien?


----------



## pille4 (27. April 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kinners.... schreibt ihr eure Aufsätze oder Liebesbriefe auch so??? Falls ja, bekommt ihr nie eine anständige Note oder eine Freundin! Andere versuchen hier mitzulesen, ein wenig mehr Mühe könnt auch ihr euch geben... Danke!
> 
> Sind gerade Ferien?




Ja, es sind Ferien.
Darum schreiben wir ja auch so komisch.


----------



## Junior97 (27. April 2011)

ja genau noch bis Montag dann bleibt wieder wenig Zeit zum Racen.
Und schläuche sind "Continental Light" also ich habe mir die gekauft weil die leicht waren, nur siehe da nach dem 1.richtigen Trail "Snake bite" also das ist mir das gewicht dann nicht wert werde morgen wieder normale mit Auto Ventil reinmachen oder gibt es auch leichte Schläuche die halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (27. April 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ja genau noch bis Montag dann bleibt wieder wenig Zeit zum Racen.
> Und schläuche sind "Continental Light" also ich habe mir die gekauft weil die leicht waren, nur siehe da nach dem 1.richtigen Trail "Snake bite" also das ist mir das gewicht dann nicht wert werde morgen wieder normale mit Auto Ventil reinmachen oder gibt es auch leichte Schläuche die halten?


wenn man sauber fährt halten alle...


----------



## Junior97 (27. April 2011)

naja was soll man gegen snacke bites machen?


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2011)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...hlauch-MTB-Autoventil-26-x-1-9-2-2--2185.html

LEICHT UND HALTEN, MUSST NUR IMMER MAL PUMPEN VORM AUSRITT.


----------



## InoX (27. April 2011)

das billigste Mittel gegen Snakebites ist Luft aufpumpen. Hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang. Bis ichs dann gelernt habe.  Jetzt fahre ich Schwalbe XX-Light und habe keine Probleme obwohl es Leichtbauschläuche sind. Fahren gelernt habe ich mittlerweile auch 

Btw. für nen 14 Jährigen ist das Bike ein guter Anfang. Wenn ich noch nen kürzeren Vorbau häte würde ich dir den schicken,weil ich weiß wie das ist. 

Grüße und viel Spaß.
Inox


----------



## rzOne20 (28. April 2011)

ich denke auch du hast zu wenig luft drinn! das sieht man sogar am schriftzug beim hinteren reifen, der ist noch nicht mal richtig ins felgenhorn gesprungen!


----------



## Speedskater (28. April 2011)

Eine alternative wäre Tubeless Kit.
Ich verwende NoTubes Yellow tape und NoTubes Milch und die Ventile von alten Schläuchen. Wichtig ist, dass man den Ventileinsatz rausschrauben kann, um die Latexpampe mit einer Spritze einzufüllen.

Keine Probleme mit Reifenpannen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2011)

der ventileinsatz muss nicht umbedingt rausschraubbar sein. vereinfacht aber vieles.

kippe bei mir auch manchmal die milch so in den reifen. geht auch.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2011)

Ich denk mal dass das zu teuer wäre wenn seine Eltern schon nicht mit nem neuen Vorbau einverstanden  sind


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. April 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich denk mal dass das zu teuer wäre wenn seine Eltern schon nicht mit nem neuen Vorbau einverstanden  sind



Wenn sie das der 14-jährigen Tochter verbieten würden, würde ich es einsehen, aber dem 14-jährigen Sohn - fürs Fahrrad?! 

Die Michelinschläuche funktionieren wirklich gut. Aber das ständige Nachmpumpen hat mich so genervt (und den Kopf der Pumpe ausgenudelt), daß ich mir jetzt mal testweise welche von Foss gekauft habe. Kann noch nichts dazu sagen, bin erst einmal damit gefahren.


----------



## InoX (28. April 2011)

Das versteh ich grade nicht. Gibts nen Unterschied ob ein Mädel den Sport ernst nimmt oder ein Junge? Oder steht ich grade mal voll aufm Schlauch? Das glaube ich fast schon eher.


----------



## Junior97 (28. April 2011)

ja ihr habt recht mit der wenigen luft aber versaut so ein tubeless kit nicht die Felgen.


----------



## nonfar (28. April 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Das versteh ich grade nicht. Gibts nen Unterschied ob ein Mädel den Sport ernst nimmt oder ein Junge? Oder steht ich grade mal voll aufm Schlauch? Das glaube ich fast schon eher.




Na Sitzengeblieben ?*Vorbau* !


----------



## MPK (28. April 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Das versteh ich grade nicht. Gibts nen Unterschied ob ein Mädel den Sport ernst nimmt oder ein Junge? Oder steht ich grade mal voll aufm Schlauch? Das glaube ich fast schon eher.



Ich denke das es Geisterfahrer da nicht um den Sport geht

Aber das Wortspiel war gut.


----------



## Sahnie (28. April 2011)

Es geht um TITTEN


----------



## EvilEvo (28. April 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Es geht um TITTEN



Ich geb ganz ehrlich zu, jetz hab ich´s erst kapiert


----------



## InoX (28. April 2011)

LOL!

ihr seid ja raus. Bei mir gings um die Verbindung vom Schaft (nicht falsch verstehn ) zum Lenker. also das Ding das den Schaft umfasst  

zurück zum Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonfar (28. April 2011)

Tja Tja Schaft und Vorbau ! Wo bin ich hier ??


----------



## InoX (28. April 2011)

Genau das ab ich mich vorhin auch gefragt.


----------



## Kastel67 (28. April 2011)

Mit dem X-King mit dem ich mehr als zufrieden bin.


----------



## nonfar (28. April 2011)

Und auch hier ! Wieder beim Thema !


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2011)

Viel hat sich an dem Rad aber nicht getan, oder?


----------



## Rotten67 (29. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal: Obwohl ich Marathons eher selten fahre...aber das Rad sieht danach aus, hoffe ich

Es wird aber noch die Bremse getauscht. Die XTR liegt schon bereit.
Und das ganz war weit unter 1500.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. April 2011)

Die Reifenwahl ist nicht so mein Geschmack, aber sonst sehr nett.

Aus welchem Mj. ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## Rotten67 (29. April 2011)

Die Reifen kommen ncoh runter. Ich habe super Erfahrungen mit dem Rubena Reifen gemacht. Die kommen wieder drauf.
Das Bj des Rahmens..keine Ahnung. Ich glaube 09 oder so.  War immer mein Traumrahmen, und dann gab es den in der Bucht für wenig Geld


----------



## hhninja81 (29. April 2011)

Schönes Bike! Aber ich glaube ein cleaner LRS würde bestimmt viel besser aussehen... und natürlich ein andere Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (29. April 2011)

Bin doch gerade noch gefahren,,
und der Strebenschutz...unglaublich was für Falken hier sind.
Aber Recht hast du wohl


----------



## hhninja81 (29. April 2011)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Bin doch gerade noch gefahren,,
> und der Strebenschutz...unglaublich was für Falken hier sind.
> Aber Recht hast du wohl



.......  bei schönen Bikes wird genauer hin geschaut! Aber das Rot vom LRS passt nicht zum Rahmen und es würde bestimmt noch aggressiver aussehen.


----------



## Slow (29. April 2011)

Hier nochmal mein Trailfox mit neuer Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Sommerreifen:


----------



## RagazziFully (29. April 2011)

Rotten67 schrieb:


>



Du Dieb, das war mal meins! Leider geklaut.. Saugeiler Rahmen... Ich hab mich auf keinem Bike so wohl gefühlt, einfach perfekt...


----------



## M!ke (29. April 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Michelinschläuche funktionieren wirklich gut. Aber das ständige Nachmpumpen hat mich so genervt (und den Kopf der Pumpe ausgenudelt), daß ich mir jetzt mal testweise welche von Foss gekauft habe. Kann noch nichts dazu sagen, bin erst einmal damit gefahren.



Ging mir genauso. Bin dann auch auf Foss umgestiegen und bin Top zufrieden  die taugen richtig. Noch keinerlei Schäden seit Monaten jetzt.

Mike


----------



## InoX (29. April 2011)

Ich glaube der Giantrahmen ist aus 2008. Der 2009er sah anders aus. Das Logo an der Front Stimmt nicht. Wobei das beim XTC 0 vielleicht auch anders aussah. Der Rest ist gleich und ich bin auch 100%ig von dem Rahmen überzeugt. Fahre ihn jetzt aus Carbon, nachdem ich ihn vorher aus Alu gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (29. April 2011)

Rotten67 schrieb:


>




Bremst du mit dem kleinen Finger oder so?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2011)

Ich verstehe die Reifenkombi beim Giant nicht.
Ich fuhr die auch, aber den SpeedKing für den Grip vorn und den RaceKing für die Dämpfung hinten.


----------



## InoX (29. April 2011)

Stimmt. Das macht so recht wenig Sinn und ist mal völlig anders. Individualität?


----------



## SingleLight (29. April 2011)

Das Trailfox find ich echt gut, nur die Perspektive aus dem das Foto geschossen wurde macht das Bike ein wenig flach Bei den Scheiben würde ich bei dem Rad auch was größeres fahren, aber das kommt dann wohl auf den Einsatz an. Viel Spaß mit dem Ding


----------



## Rotten67 (30. April 2011)

So, zu den Bremsen. Ich habe schon alle Einstellungen durch, aber so geht es am  besten.
Die Reifen habe ich ebenso aufgezogen. Das geht wunderbar. Und eingentlich sollte die schon runter sein, weil ich ja die Rubena wieder fahren will


----------



## Junior97 (30. April 2011)

Hi,
ihr sagtet ja ich habe zu wenig druck jetzt habe ich mal vorne auf 2,0 aufgepumpt und hinten auf 2,5 nur das ist viel zu hart. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben wie viel druck ich fahren sollte.

Junior97


----------



## Jaypeare (30. April 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr sagtet ja ich habe zu wenig druck jetzt habe ich mal vorne auf 2,0 aufgepumpt und hinten auf 2,5 nur das ist viel zu hart. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben wie viel druck ich fahren sollte.
> 
> Junior97



Demzufolge bist du bisher mit Schläuchen und weniger als 2 bar gefahren? Kein Wunder, dass du ständig Platten hattest. Durchschläge vermutlich. 

Ich fahre - soweit ich überhaupt noch mit Schlauch fahre - zwischen 2,2 und 2,4 bar, auch mit Leichtschläuchen. Ich hatte in den letzten 2 Jahren genau 1 Plattfuß, und da wars ein Materialfehler am Schlauch.

Hast du denn, abgesehen vom Luftdruck, auch sonst überprüft, ob alles in Ordnung ist? Felgenband ok und korrekt montiert? Keine Grate oder Fremdkörper in der Felge? Steckt vielleicht irgendwas im Mantel?


----------



## Junior97 (30. April 2011)

Ja ich habe alles kontrolliert es passiert jetzt auch nichts mehr.
Und wie kann man normale Felgen auf Tubeless umrüsten und ist das überhaupt leichter durch die Milch ?

Junior97


----------



## IceQ- (30. April 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe alles kontrolliert es passiert jetzt auch nichts mehr.
> Und wie kann man normale Felgen auf Tubeless umrüsten und ist das überhaupt leichter durch die Milch ?
> 
> Junior97



Wenn deine Felge Tubeless Ready ist, dann kannst du mit einem speziellen Band und Ventil das ganze umrüsten. Eventuell gibt es auch eun "Umrüst Kit"
Wenn die Felge nicht dafür gedacht ist, funktioniert sie auch nicht!

Es ist definitiv leichter. Der Mantel bleibt der gleiche, das Band und Ventil sind auch nicht wirklich schwerer als vorher und der Schlauch fehlt. Dafür kommen max. 50Gramm Gewicht durch die Milch dazu.

Bedenken musst du, dass bspw. Reibungswiderstand zwischen Mantel und Schlauch sowie Felge eliminiert wird - was sich in höherer Effizienz äussert. Dazu:
- Keine Snake Bites mehr
- Kleine Luftlöcher werden v on der Milch sofort und einfach abgedeckt (bei mir sogar bis 4mm durchmesser!)
- dadurch i.d.R. sorgloseres fahren.

Es gibt eine Menge Vorteile.  Aber, wenn du es jetzt nicht kannst würde ich auch nicht sofort darauf umrüsten, bin die letzten 5 Jahren auch mit Schlauch gefahren und habe jetzt beim neuen Bike umgestellt. Ist nicht Lebenswichtig.

Ich fahre übrigens bei Schlauch mit 2,2er Mantel vorne 2,0-2,2 Bar und hinten 2.3-2,5 bar - je nachdem was für eine Strecke angesagt ist. 
Man kann auch für die härteren Trails bissle Luft ablassen und am Ende wieder aufpumpen ( lohnt sich nur bei wirklich langen Trails oder Abfahrten).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe alles kontrolliert es passiert jetzt auch nichts mehr.
> Und wie kann man normale Felgen auf Tubeless umrüsten und ist das überhaupt leichter durch die Milch ?
> 
> Junior97



Normale Felgen auf Tubeless umzurüsten ist kein Problem. Gibts verschiedene Tubeless Kits z.B. von NoTubes

GhettoTubeless funktioniert auch einfach mal bei YouTube nachschauen da gibts ne [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRM7gq1fcoQ"]YouTube        - how to do "ghetto" tubeless part 1[/nomedia]

Funktioiert bei kleineren einstichen prima, einen cut in der Reifenflanke schafft die Milch aber auch nicht. Man kann dann nen Schlauch einziehen und weiterfahren, ist aber mit sauerei verbunden. Ich mach Ghetto Tubeless immer im Winter drauf weil ich kein Bock hab bei Eis und Schnee wegen nem Dörnchen den Schlauch zu tauschen. Dafür istst prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXwannabeXx (30. April 2011)

Bevor es bald wieder zerlegt wird poste ich es erstmal 
Ich hoffe die Aufnahme ist in Ordnung.
Die anderen Aufnahmen sind leider alle verschwommen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus! Die RaceFace-Kurbel passt sehr gut zur Gabel!
Mit der Flasche ist es aber schon knapp, oder? Da würde sich ein Sidecage sicher gut machen.
Steht ein neues Projekt an?
Weißt du, was der Lenker wiegt (bei welcher Breite)?


Grüße,
Flo


----------



## xXwannabeXx (30. April 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Die RaceFace-Kurbel passt sehr gut zur Gabel!
> Mit der Flasche ist es aber schon knapp, oder? Da würde sich ein Sidecage sicher gut machen.
> Steht ein neues Projekt an?
> Weißt du, was der Lenker wiegt (bei welcher Breite)?
> ...



Die Flasche geht wirklich gerade so raus,aber einen Sidecage wollte ich nicht.

Als neues Projekt kommt entweder ein Hardtail dazu oder ich baue auf ein Carbonfully um 

Der Lenker wiegt leider 250g bei 660mm Breite und 5° Sweep.
Die Carbonvariante ist 110g leichter. Mit dem Sweep war ich zu erst unsicher ,aber 5° sind wirklich wenig für die Breite.
Deswegen wird gegen die Carbonvariante mit 11° getauscht(liegt schon hier).


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2011)

Ich habe mir für mein Hardtail den Easton EA70 in 685mm und 9° Sweep geordert, der heute eintraf. Er kommt auf 251g.
Ich dachte, die Salsa wären so verdammt leicht!?
5° ist in der Tat sehr wenig. Die 9° greifen sich sehr gut!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für mein Hardtail den Easton EA70 in 685mm und 9° Sweep geordert[...]



What? 


Für Dein Müsing???


----------



## Tanic (1. Mai 2011)

....mal ein bissl im Kasseler Umland unterwegs gewesen.....am 1. Mai allerdings nicht wirklich empfehlenswert..


----------



## Area51 (1. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, viele Leute unterwegs  , deshalb ab in den Wald 



​
Gruß Julian


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mein Rad eigentlich auch im CC-Feilen Thread posten aber da würde es sicher zerissen...
Dabei wurde es bisher schon bei einem CC-Rennen und mehreren Marathons eingesetzt


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2011)

finde es sehr schön und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sie das zerreißen würden. Nur Mut da wurde schon unpassenderes gezeigt. 

Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie das richtig ist aber ich kenne die Schnellspanner hinten nur auf der Bremsenseite also genau auf der anderen Seite. Vielleicht ist das aber auch egal und einfach nur besser zu verbauen oder so.

Grüße, Inox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Mai 2011)

Oder man spart sich den Kindergarten dort und lässt sich hier bestätigen,
dass man ein schickes Bike hat! 
Einzig der Übersetzungssprung an der Kurbel erscheit mir etwas happig.
Wenn du ein kleineres großes KB montierst, kannst du auf diesem fast alles fahren und brauchst das kleine nur für ganz steile Anstiege.


Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Metrum (4. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es auch schick. 
Ist jetzt nicht der "Brüller" aber konsequent aufgebaut ohne übertriebenen Schnickschnack und es ist eine Handschrift zu erkennen, da passt alles zusammen.
Und außerdem muss man nicht überall posten, wie es viele andere machen, so dass man dann hier in mehreren Rubriken dasselbe Bike sieht, ist ja Quatsch.


----------



## hefra (4. Mai 2011)

Bis auf die Ventilkapen und die Kurbel ein sehr schönes Rad. Kannst du bitte mal was zum Hinterbau und zur Kinematik sagen? Funktioniert das alles wie es soll?

P.S. du kommst vom Möhnesee und ich bin dir noch nicht begegnet... komisch


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (4. Mai 2011)

@Crimson
ja du hast recht, im CC Forum würden Sie die Kiste zerreissen, was ich auch immer nicht verstehen kann. Da muss immer alles Perfekt sein. 
Ich finde das Teil schick. Ist halt eben aufgebaut dass DU damit zurechtkommst und nicht das es denen hier im Forum gefällt.

Wieviel kg bringt es auf die Waage wenn ich fragen darf ?

VG
MARCO


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2011)

@CRIMSON:
ich finde den bock schick. 
aber wofeur brauchst du im xc/mx so viel federweg??? 
und bei dem federweg... wuerden sich da nicht die crest empfehlen? die olympic/alpine ist mit 2.25er ja schon eher am limit.


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie das richtig ist aber ich kenne die Schnellspanner hinten nur auf der Bremsenseite also genau auf der anderen Seite. Vielleicht ist das aber auch egal und einfach nur besser zu verbauen oder so.



Die Bikebravo hat´s mal so begründet, dass, wenn sich der Schnellspanner öffnet, der Heben u.U. das Schaltwerk und dei Kette blockieren könnte und das einen schweren Sturz verursachen kann.
Meine Erfahrung sagt aber: Wenn der Schnellspanner sich öffnet, ist das Hinterrad lose und man legt sich sowieso auf die Fresse, macht also keinen Unterschied ob der Schnellspanner danach noch im Schaltwerk festhängt^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Die Bikebravo hat´s mal so begründet,



dass sich auf der Bremsenseite durch die mögliche Hitze Schnellspanner mit Kunststoffunterlegscheiben öffnen/lösen können.
Ob was von den Möglichkeiten stimmt...


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2011)

Das stand bestimmt in einer anderen Fachzeitschrift


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2011)

ich hab den spanner, wenn ich es irgendwie hinbekomme auch auf der nicht disk seite.
ganz einfach: wann hab ich platt? bergab. was ist die disk dann? HEISS!!!

und wie gesagt: wenn der spanner auf geht und es mich legt, dann alg das nicht an nem spanner hebel im schaltwerk, sondern das das hinterrad wo war, wo es net hin soll


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2011)

Eine Überlegung währe noch die Kompatibilität für Rechts/Linkshänder. Als Linkshänder hätte ich vorne den Schnellspanner links, da man ja meistens vor bzw. schräg vor dem Rad sitzt um den Schnellspanner zu öffnen.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2011)

Oh so viele Antworten hatte ich gar nicht erwartet 
Ist eben ein "Schülerbike" das ich selbst finanzieren muss und deshalb geht es langsam aber stetig vorran. 




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Oder man spart sich den Kindergarten dort und lässt sich hier bestätigen,
> dass man ein schickes Bike hat!
> Einzig der Übersetzungssprung an der Kurbel erscheit mir etwas happig.
> Wenn du ein kleineres großes KB montierst, kannst du auf diesem fast alles fahren und brauchst das kleine nur für ganz steile Anstiege.



Ja der Sprung ist in der Tat etwas groß, ich weiß nur bis jetzt noch nicht, ob ich ein 40er oder 38er Blatt will.



hefra schrieb:


> Bis auf die Ventilkapen und die Kurbel ein sehr schönes Rad. Kannst du  bitte mal was zum Hinterbau und zur Kinematik sagen? Funktioniert das  alles wie es soll?
> 
> P.S. du kommst vom Möhnesee und ich bin dir noch nicht begegnet... komisch



Der Hinterbau funktioniert super, er ist natürlich recht straff abgestimmt und im Uphill natürlich auf Plattform. Das 3some ist aber auch das einzige Fully das ich so richtig gefahren bin.
Kommst du auch vom Möhnesee? Ich begegne allgemein wenig Leuten im Wald. Warst du Samstag in Sundern?



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wieviel kg bringt es auf die Waage wenn ich fragen darf ?



Laut Teileliste etwas über 11,5Kg. Mit den neuen Zügen (die Bike-Discount leider in 3 Stücken geschickt hat ) dann ziemlich genau 11,5.
Der Rahmen wiegt aber alleine schon bei 3,3 mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich finde den bock schick.
> aber wofeur brauchst du im xc/mx so viel federweg???
> und bei dem federweg... wuerden sich da nicht die crest empfehlen? die olympic/alpine ist mit 2.25er ja schon eher am limit.



So viel Federweg brauche ich auch nicht, aber im Moment habe ich kein Geld für ein Scalpel oder Lux oder oder oder
Wieso 2.25er? Da sollen nurnoch die XKs drauf bleiben 

Achja, den Schnellspanner hab ich auf der Antriebsseite weil auf der anderen Seite nicht so passte wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe und es schice aussah


----------



## pRoPh3t (5. Mai 2011)

Mein Bike =)


Schöne Aussicht:




Durch den Wald:




Angekommen zuhause:





Grüße Ben

PS: Nicht auf den Sattel achten


----------



## RMB-Rider (5. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Rocky Mountain Vertex nach ein paar erneuten Tuningmaßnahmen!
Ich hatte es schon mal im CC-Bikes Bildertread, aber dort mochte man es irgendwie nicht!
Aber eins steht fest. Ich mag es!


----------



## MPK (5. Mai 2011)

Es werden doch sicherlich die Pedale sein, die dort kritisiert worden sind.
Ansonsten müsste es aus meiner Sicht doch dort auch passen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2011)

ich finds auch nice... naja nur mir persönlich wäre der lenker zu schmal


----------



## RMB-Rider (5. Mai 2011)

MPK schrieb:


> Es werden doch sicherlich die Pedale sein, die dort kritisiert worden sind.
> Ansonsten müsste es aus meiner Sicht doch dort auch passen.



Nein, die Pedale habe ich erst jetzt montiert, da ich verletzungsbedingt momentan mit Klickies nicht klar komme!

Ich denke, es war das allgemeine Setup vor dem tunen! Riser-Lenker, SQ Lab Sattel usw. 

Jetzt sollte es auch dort passen, vermute ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (5. Mai 2011)

Soo mal kleines Update vom Hawk ^^

Naja , nur neue Reifen 
 Aber wirkt gleich viel aggressiver


----------



## Rasende Nase (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Pille! Bist du Cowboy weil du zwei Lassos vorne u. hinten an deiner aggresiven Rennfeile mitführst? Versuch doch mal die Leitungen etwas zu kürzen bzw. sie halbwegs ansprechend zu befestigen.
Gruss


----------



## pille4 (5. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ... ich habe mir Klemmen gekauft , aber diese Fallen nach einer Fahrt auf schotter weg , weil sie nicht richtig am rahmen halten.


gruß pille


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Mai 2011)

....besorg dir doch wenigstens ein paar Kabelbinder.


----------



## pille4 (5. Mai 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> ....besorg dir doch wenigstens ein paar Kabelbinder.




Hab ich schon überlegt , aber wie das aussieht :/ naja in schwarz wirds gehen


----------



## Ianus (5. Mai 2011)

Abendstimmung mit Karnevalsbike....


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Mai 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon überlegt , aber wie das aussieht :/ naja in schwarz wirds gehen



Schlimmer wie jetzt kanns ja nicht aussehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber die Sicherheit geht doch da eh vor, stell dir vor du bleibst mit deinen Leitungen irgendwo hängen.
Ich würde so nicht rumfahren...

Gruß


----------



## Metrum (5. Mai 2011)

Pille, das sieht wirklich scheisze aus! Die hintere Leitung nach vorn durchschieben und dann mit Kabelbindern fixieren, wenn Du kleine nimmst siehts nicht viel anders aus als mit den Clips. Durch den Wald würde ich so auch nicht fahren wollen. Befürchte aber das die hintere gekürzt werden sollte. Und mach die Cantisockel aus der Gabel (warm machen, dann gehen sie ganz einfach raus).


----------



## pille4 (5. Mai 2011)

WErde ich machen , danke 

Wegn den Sockeln ... ich hab schon alles Probiert sie gehen ne raus , aber warmmachen klingt gut xD 

Schutzkappen für danach sind schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. Mai 2011)

Den Tip habe ich auch hier aus dem Forum. Habe meine Heißluftpistole drangehalten und es ging wirklich leicht raus. 
Aber nur auf die Sockel und nicht auf die Gabel!  Es sei denn Du hast nur nen Fön, dann ist es wohl wurscht.


----------



## Tanic (5. Mai 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon überlegt , aber wie das aussieht :/ naja in schwarz wirds gehen




Meinste, das würde die perfekte "Harmonie" des Bikes stören ?


----------



## InoX (6. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie was anderes als Kabelbinder. Wenn man die sauber abschneidet und die schwarz sind sieht man das nicht. Reifen knnen optisch ne ganze Menge ausmachen. Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen beim Wechsel von SmallBlockEight auf NN u. RaRa.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Mai 2011)

Hey endlich ein anderer Vorbau ist aber nur übergangsweise da ich jetzt sehr aufrecht drauf sitze (wie eine Oma)













Junior97


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2011)

Lass das nicht Deine Oma hören, vielleicht bezahlt sie ja den nächsten Vorbau!   Übrigens weshalb ist der jetzt drauf? Sah vorher besser aus.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Mai 2011)

Also es sieht zwar schlechter aus aber vorher war es schlimm mit dem Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Mai 2011)

Dreh ihn doch mal um


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2011)

Ja das sitzt er dann wie auf nem Rennrad.


----------



## pille4 (6. Mai 2011)

Ja , leider hatte ich erstmal was unerfeuliches am ersten tag nach dem Wechsel .. Schlauchventiel undicht , da durfte ich wieder heimlaufen ...

Aber im Großen und ganzen is die optik so gut , nur es müsste jetz am bike noch alles black sein ^^


----------



## Tanic (6. Mai 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> Ja , leider hatte ich erstmal was unerfeuliches am ersten tag nach dem Wechsel .. Schlauchventiel undicht , da durfte ich wieder heimlaufen ...
> 
> Aber im Großen und ganzen is die optik so gut , nur es müsste jetz am bike noch alles black sein ^^



Hmm, nimm doch mal nen Ersatzschlauch mit ....das macht auch ordentlich optisch was her.....schieben sieht immer doof aus


----------



## pille4 (7. Mai 2011)

Tanic schrieb:


> Hmm, nimm doch mal nen Ersatzschlauch mit ....das macht auch ordentlich optisch was her.....schieben sieht immer doof aus




ich häte den schlauch wieder aufgepumpt und wäre bis heim gekommen , aber ... ich hatte den ventiladapter nich mit ;D
Somit konnte ich an der Tanke nicht aufpumpen


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme an, in den Rahmen wächst du noch rein?

Sonst siehts ein wenig zusammengewürfelt aus. Ein ehrlicher low budget Arbeitsbock halt.

Ich hätte einen gebrauchten XLC Pro Vorbau in 90mm und mit normaler Steigung günstig abzugeben. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2011)

Ja, in den Rahmen wachse ich (hoffendlich) noch rein.
Anstelle von zusammengewürfelt würde ich aber eher sagen, dass die schlechteren Teile Schritt für Schritt durch gute/bessere Teile ersetzt werden. 
Ist halt eine Frage des Taschengelds und dies ist bei einem 14-jährigen Schüler halt recht überschaubar.
Du kannst dir die Fotos meiner MTB-Anfänge im Archiv ansehen. Von Beileidbekundigungen bitte ich allerdings abstand zu nehmen.
Zumindest ist alles selber zusammengeschraubt, so dass ich alle anfallenden Arbeiten/Wartungen selbstständig durchführen kann, mit Unterstützung meines Vaters.

Danke für das Vorbauangebot, aber ich habe mir einen 75mm Vorbau zugelegt.


Junior97






Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, in den Rahmen wächst du noch rein?
> 
> Sonst siehts ein wenig zusammengewürfelt aus. Ein ehrlicher low budget Arbeitsbock halt.
> 
> Ich hätte einen gebrauchten XLC Pro Vorbau in 90mm und mit normaler Steigung günstig abzugeben. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## 12die4 (7. Mai 2011)

Ja, das kenn ich noch gut. Wenn man nix als Taschengeld hat, ist ein MTB kaum bezahlbar. Dafür isses doch ganz ordentlich. Also viel Spaß dabei und halt sukzessive upgraden. Dann dürfte daraus noch was richtig feines entstehen.


Hier mal meins im aktuellen Zustand. Neu sind die gecleanten Felgen. Hab mir eure Ratschläge endlich zu Herzen genommen und die Aufkleber abgefrimelt. Außerdem hab ich die Serienklemme gegen eine Tune Würger getauscht. Jetzt hab ich nicht nur nen Schnellspanner, der natürlich praktisch ist, wenn's in Trails geht, sondern auch noch immerhin 8g abgespeckt.


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Mai 2011)

Schickes Univega.
Gefällt mir sehr gut! Vorallem der Brei am Rahmen bestätigt meinen persönlichen Geschmack das dreckige Bikes um längen besser aussehen...
Schade um die eingesparten 8 Gramm.Glaube der fette Gatsch am Oberrohr hat min. das Doppelte


----------



## Ge!st (7. Mai 2011)

Mein Tourer *Update 2011*. Das Bike geht echt gut ab, ob bergauf, bergab oder auch im gröberen Gelände 

Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC *rot/schwarz*
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air - Version mit kleiner Luftkammer
Steuersatz: Hope *schwarz*
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn mit PopLoc
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB *medium*
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon + Syntace ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock *schwarz*
Sattel: Brooks Swallow Limited Edition
Tretlager: RESET HollowLite *schwarz*
Kurbel: Shimano XTR FC-M970 (3-fach, Abstufung 44-32-24, 175 mm Kurbelarmlänge)
Pedale: RESET Pedal1 Titan *blau*
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon 
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: SRAM PC-991 HollowPin
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger   
Bremsen: Hope Tech X2 - FR und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Laufräder FR/HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe *blau* + Mavic XM 819 UST Felge + Sapim Race Speichen 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,25 UST
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Zee Cage 
Tachometer: Sigma BC 1009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (7. Mai 2011)

Cockpit und Sattel sehen schlimm aus ... zumindest für mich


----------



## Ge!st (7. Mai 2011)

@Northern lite

Was genau ist am Cockpit so schlimm?







Der Sattel ist zugeben sehr speziell, allerdings bietet ein eingefahrener Ledersattel ein sehr gutes Sitzgefühl auch auf langen Strecken.

Ansonsten ist eben alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Northern lite (7. Mai 2011)

mir persönlich gefällt der VRO so gar nicht... auch wenn ich ihn selbst mal ne Weile gefahren bin. Habe aber festgestellt, dass man ihn eh kaum verstellt.... und somit hatte er FÜR MICH wenig Sinn....

optisch finde ICH ihn halt nicht schön....


und dann in Kombination mit nem Riser.... das ist einfach nicht meins

ist aber alles rein subjektiv


----------



## IceQ- (7. Mai 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> mir persönlich gefällt der VRO so gar nicht... auch wenn ich ihn selbst mal ne Weile gefahren bin. Habe aber festgestellt, dass man ihn eh kaum verstellt.... und somit hatte er FÜR MICH wenig Sinn....
> 
> optisch finde ICH ihn halt nicht schön....
> 
> ...


Bruache dringend eine neue Brille... den VRO gar nicht erkannt. Erst nach dem Lesen von deinem Post habe ich es gesehen ...


Ich finde es sieht okay aus. Sattel wurde genannt und Cockpit ist angepasst. Fertig aus 

edit: die Pedale - die Farbe passt nicht :/ und keine Klickies


----------



## Ge!st (7. Mai 2011)

Klickpedale werde ich keine mehr fahren, zwei üble Stürze gehen auf deren Konto. Bei einem Sturz waren die so verschlammt das auf einer Seite das Klickpedal nicht mehr ausgelöst hat und bei dem andern Mal im Winter war die Mechanik schicht eingefroren, da war ich nach dem Sturz trotz der Wucht immer noch mit einem Fuß eingeklickt. Das hat mir gereicht und kann mit Plattformpedalen schlicht nicht passieren. Die Pins krallen sich gradezu in den Sohlen meiner 5/10 Bikeschuhe, das ist fast wie mit Klickpedale fahren.


----------



## 12die4 (8. Mai 2011)

Dann hättest du nochmal nen anderes Klicksystem ausprobieren können. SPD ist nicht das einzige. Ich bin mit meinen Quartz sehr zufrieden. Das Klicksystem könnte einfacher nicht sein (kann nicht einfrieren) und hat eine sehr sehr gute Selbstreinigung.
Aber Klicker sind natürlich trotzdem irgendwo geschmackssache, grade bei Bikes, die auch für härteres Gelände gedacht sind.


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo, habe den Fred von A -Z durch und will in groben Zügen meins auch posten:

MERIDA MAGNESIUM MARATHON, aus 2002, neu gekauft im Frühjahr 2003.
Bilder von 2008 (sorry für unprofessionelles Einstellen, muß schnell gehen)

geändert nur Sattel (SLK GEL FLOW), Stütze (XTREME WCR), Lenker (SYNTACE Duraflite 7075 12°)


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

2009:
Nix geändert, aber die Erkenntnis:

Falsches Bike am richtigen Ort, oder wars anders rum....


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

06/2010:

ERGON GP1 Kork


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

08/2010:

nix geändert, aber wieder falsches Bike in den Bergen, deshalb ABFAHRT mit der Bahn ... 

Doch geändert: Stütze: 3T DORIC LTD CARBON.

Diese habe ich mir fürs RR zugelegt, aus Gewichtsgründen. Da sie wunderbar flext, gabs fürs Mounti auch eine ...


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

Umrüstung im Herbst 2010:

ERGON weg, Lenker gekürzt auf 540mm,
Räder: FRM XMD 333, Novatec light, DT Revo, Alunippel,
Gabel: DURIN RACE DLO 80,
Bremsen: BB7


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> 08/2010:
> 
> nix geändert, aber wieder falsches Bike in den Bergen, deshalb ABFAHRT mit der Bahn ...



falsches bike gibts net... mehr an der fahrtecknik feilen !


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

04/2011:

Einen FlaHa eingebüßt duch Umfaller...ist schon neu (und schöner)

Ach ja, Gewicht z.Zt.: 10,4XXKg

Baustelle geht weiter:

1. Rüste um auf G2CS - wenn erfolgreich, dann auch für den 2. LRS

2. Bereue, daß ich den Lenker so weit gekürzt habe. Es gibt ihn in der Ausführung auch nicht mehr zu kaufen 
Dafür kommt ein RITCHEY Superlogic Carbon Flat OS 10° (125g, 620mm, liegt schon da), Vorbau muß ich noch besorgen, mußte erst die notwendige Länge ermitteln.

Auch wenns gewürfelt ist, erst Funktion/Gewicht, dann Optik...

Viel Spaß und wenn fertig, gibts irgendwann wieder Bilder.


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> falsches bike gibts net... mehr an der fahrtecknik feilen !



Hatte im April noch einen Versuch im Vinschgau, meins ist mir für steile Abfahrten zu flach und zu lang, v.A. wenn Stütze abgesekt und ArXXX hinten...
Hab mir dort ein AM geliehen, dann passt es...


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (8. Mai 2011)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> 04/2011:
> 
> Einen FlaHa eingebüßt duch Umfaller...ist schon neu (und schöner)
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, was da eine Gabel rausholt... sieht optisch auf einmal richtig gut aus!
werde mein Merida Hardtail, so habe ich entschieden, auch aufrüsten. Weiss zwar nicht ob der Rahmen wirklich was taugt - aber bin bis jetzt schon lange gefahren also bleibe ich ihm treu 



Ge!st schrieb:


> Klickpedale werde ich keine mehr fahren, zwei üble  Stürze gehen auf deren Konto. Bei einem Sturz waren die so verschlammt  das auf einer Seite das Klickpedal nicht mehr ausgelöst hat und bei dem  andern Mal im Winter war die Mechanik schicht eingefroren, da war ich  nach dem Sturz trotz der Wucht immer noch mit einem Fuß eingeklickt. Das  hat mir gereicht und kann mit Plattformpedalen schlicht nicht  passieren. Die Pins krallen sich gradezu in den Sohlen meiner 5/10  Bikeschuhe, das ist fast wie mit Klickpedale fahren.



gibts bei Crankbrothers System nicht, da kann nix einfrieren oder ähnliches habe daher von Anfang auf die Eggbeater gesetzt. das Quartz system soll aber auch sehr gut sein. SPD ist Standard und nach meiner Ansicht nicht gerade gut...


----------



## G.T.K. (8. Mai 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was da eine Gabel rausholt... sieht optisch auf einmal richtig gut aus!



Danke! Finde ich auch. Gut, daß ich die weiße genommen habe. 



IceQ- schrieb:


> werde mein Merida Hardtail, so habe ich entschieden, auch aufrüsten. Weiss zwar nicht ob der Rahmen wirklich was taugt - aber bin bis jetzt schon lange gefahren also bleibe ich ihm treu



Wenn Du es schon lange fährst, dann weißt Du daß Dir der Rahmen paßt. Und taugen: wenn er noch nicht gebrochen ist, dann taugt er auch...

Ich habe auch überlegt: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf?
Aufrüsten hat gekostet Betrag xxxx.
Aber Neukauf hätte bedeutet: besser + leichter = 2,5x teurer als Aufrüstung. Und dann nochmal persönliche Teilchen nachkaufen. 
Neue Bikes haben 100er oder 120er Gabeln (HT), habe ich auch noch nicht verstanden, wozu das gut sein soll?
Altes Bike für lau abzustoßen hätte ich nicht übers Herz gebracht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


>



like it


----------



## 12die4 (9. Mai 2011)

Dito. Ich würde aber schauen, ob du irgendwo graue SID Decals bekommst. Das Rot da vorn stört ein wenig den sonst harmonischen Gesamteindruck.


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

würd gerne mal paar Kommentare und Kritik zu meinem NOX hören.
Wiegt ca. 13 Kg, da ist doch noch einiges zu verbessern, oder?

Schwalbe x-light sind schonmal geplant... 
Wird wohl aber nicht so viel raushauen...

Danke!


----------



## 12die4 (9. Mai 2011)

Ist leider ziemlich klein, daher kann ich nicht erkennen, was für Laufräder das sind. Das wäre vermutlich die größte Stellschraube beim Gewicht. Ansonsten kannst du sicher mit neuen Griffen und racigeren Reifen (z.B. RoRo) abspecken. Pedale gehen auch leichter.
Abgesehen von der Gabel gefällt mir dein Bike in dem Zustand aber gut. Deutlich besser als auf den älteren Fotos mit dem häßlichen Rizer.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2011)

oh gott, wer hat denn den rahmen designed?

knotenpunkte verstärken ist ja ok, aber doch nicht so.


----------



## 12die4 (9. Mai 2011)

Schon möglich, dass sie an Prototypen gemerkt haben, dass es dort reißt und haben schnell schnell nachgebessert. Sieht wirklich bissl komisch aus. Aber abgesehen davon ist der Rahmen gar nicht so häßlich, zumindest mal was anderes als der Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2011)

War das hier nicht letztens im Markt? Naja von der Optik siehts aus als hätten sie die Restekiste verbraten. Aber wenns sich gut fährt ist es ja o.k.


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ist leider ziemlich klein, daher kann ich nicht erkennen, was für Laufräder das sind. Das wäre vermutlich die größte Stellschraube beim Gewicht. Ansonsten kannst du sicher mit neuen Griffen und racigeren Reifen (z.B. RoRo) abspecken. Pedale gehen auch leichter.
> Abgesehen von der Gabel gefällt mir dein Bike in dem Zustand aber gut. Deutlich besser als auf den älteren Fotos mit dem häßlichen Rizer.




Laufräder sind Spezialiced Stout SL, Narben weiß ich grad garnicht...
Hab nicht viel darüber im Netz gefunden, aber sind nicht wirklich teuer...
Die Griffe wiegen 70 Gramm, die sind erst seit gestern drauf, genauso wie die Wellgo Pedale 500 Gramm und der FSA Lenker mit Vorbau 220 Gramm und 160 Gramm. 
Ja, der goldene Rizer war schon übel 
Von Reifen hab ich so garkeine Ahnung.
Was spricht denn gegen die Gabel?

Danke auf jeden Fall schonma für den Kommentar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Mai 2011)

Das Zusammenspiel der Sattelstellung und Setback Stütze ist aber schon heftig? Oder?


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kritisiere ja sonst nie negativ, weil das überhaupt nicht meine Art ist und ich das sowieso ziemlich gemein finde, aber das ist der hässlichste Fully, was ich je gesehen habe, sorry


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das Zusammenspiel der Sattelstellung und Setback Stütze ist aber schon heftig? Oder?



Versteh ich nicht


----------



## IceQ- (9. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere ja sonst nie negativ, weil das überhaupt nicht meine Art ist und ich das sowieso ziemlich gemein finde, aber das ist der hässlichste Fully, was ich je gesehen habe, sorry


lol!!!

Noch nie im Baumarkt gewesen 

Ich finds nicht so schlimm, Meridas Topmodelle sahen auch eine Zeitlang nicht schöner aus...


----------



## Kastel67 (9. Mai 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Laufräder sind Spezialiced Stout SL, Narben weiß ich grad garnicht...
> Hab nicht viel darüber im Netz gefunden, aber sind nicht wirklich teuer...
> Die Griffe wiegen 70 Gramm, die sind erst seit gestern drauf, genauso wie die Wellgo Pedale 500 Gramm und der FSA Lenker mit Vorbau 220 Gramm und 160 Gramm.
> Ja, der goldene Rizer war schon übel
> ...



"Garnicht" gibt es gar nicht! Da gibt es gar keine Ausrede! 
Nabe Narbe

Das mit den Reifen glaube ich Dir sofort.

Gruß k67


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere ja sonst nie negativ, weil das überhaupt nicht meine Art ist und ich das sowieso ziemlich gemein finde, aber das ist der hässlichste Fully, was ich je gesehen habe, sorry



Ok... 

Ich finds eigentlich ganz geil, bis auf das Ding an der Sattelstange 
Aber sonst...


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> "Garnicht" gibt es gar nicht! Da gibt es gar keine Ausrede!
> Nabe Narbe
> 
> Das mit den Reifen glaube ich Dir sofort.
> ...



Haha Mist...
Mit der Nabe hab ich versaut, aber dann schreib ich halt wieder "ganit"...

Aber an den Nobby Nic gibts doch nicht viel auszusetzen, oder?
Hab doch eigentlich nur Gutes gelesen.


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich will ja nicht zu gemein sein, großartig Gewicht kann man wohl an der Gabel rausholen, die Funktion der Gabel ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber das Gewicht ist bei den alten Marzocchis echt der Hammer.
Reifen würde ich mir mal 2,25er Rocket Rons ansehen. Allgemein wirkt das Bike aber sehr robust, deshalb kann man da nicht viel leicht machen, ohne, dass es den Einsatzzweck entfremdet.


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Mai 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht



Kein Ding, meinte damit nur ob der Sattel denn nicht zu weit hinten sitzt, bezüglich des Knielots.

Lies dir das mal durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ok, ich will ja nicht zu gemein sein, großartig Gewicht kann man wohl an der Gabel rausholen, die Funktion der Gabel ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber das Gewicht ist bei den alten Marzocchis echt der Hammer.
> Reifen würde ich mir mal 2,25er Rocket Rons ansehen. Allgemein wirkt das Bike aber sehr robust, deshalb kann man da nicht viel leicht machen, ohne, dass es den Einsatzzweck entfremdet.



Ja gut, wenn ich auf die Rocket Rons umsteig, hab ich fast 1Kg weniger drauf. 
Die Gabel wiegt so 1700 Gramm, laut
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130272

Ich denke, das Gewicht, dass ich hier rausholen kann, ist mir zu teuer...
Was wiegt denn ne "leichte" und bezahlbare Gabel?


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Kein Ding, meinte damit nur ob der Sattel denn nicht zu weit hinten sitzt, bezüglich des Knielots.
> 
> Lies dir das mal durch.



Ja, das bin ich noch am Testen, aber ich werde mir mal deine Seite nehmen und das morgen versuchen genau einzustellen, Danke!


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn ich auf die Rocket Rons umsteig, hab ich fast 1Kg weniger drauf.
> Die Gabel wiegt so 1700 Gramm, laut
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130272
> 
> ...



Uiihh sorry, verschätzt, hätte mit 2kg minimum gerechnet, dann wird´s echt teuer^^.
Ne Reba kriegt man gebraucht für 150-200 wiegt aber auch um die 1.6kg, lohnt also nicht.
Mach mal ´nen Spruch was für Laufräder drin sind.


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Oh, bei den Reifen hol ich vlt so 400 Gramm raus, hab mich auch grad vertan... Ja die Laufräder sind, wie gesagt, specialized stout sl.
Ist eher ein günstiges Modell


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Die Stout wiegen mal eben 2,2kg, da geht noch was relativ gÃ¼nstig.
400g mit den Reifen, bei ca. 50â¬ Anschaffungspreis ist fÃ¼r Leichtbau aber eine gute Bilanz.
Die LaufrÃ¤der kann ich empfehlen, fÃ¼r den Preis super Gewicht und ein Kumpel von mir fÃ¤hrt die seit ca. 8 Monaten auch im Renneinsatz und die halten bestens!
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...orks-Atmosphere-Laufradsatz-black::29295.html
Ansonsten sind die auch sehr schÃ¶n, qualitativ auch noch ne Ecke besser und leichter:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Disc-DT-Swiss-XR-400-Laufradsatz::31877.html

Edit: Von denen schwÃ¤rmen auch viele: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a21756/red-metal-5-disc-6-loch-schwarz.html


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Ja sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus, aber da ich das Rad grad erst gekauft habe, wollt ich jetzt nicht nochma 200 Euro in Laufräder und Reifen investieren. Es sei, ich bekomme die Stout SL mit den noch sehr guten Nobby Nic gut verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du die Reifen ganz weg lässt sparste sicherlich ein Kilo. Dann musste nur die Schläuche richtig doll aufpumpen!


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Ja sieht ja echt nicht schlecht aus, aber da ich das Rad grad erst gekauft habe, wollt ich jetzt nicht nochma 200 Euro in LaufrÃ¤der und Reifen investieren. Es sei, ich bekomme die Stout SL mit den noch sehr guten Nobby Nic gut verkauft...



Also ich hab n Satz etwas besseren LaufrÃ¤der mit goldenen Alunippen und goldenen Schnellspannern ink. X-Light SchlÃ¤uche und Rocken Ron (50%) fÃ¼r 87â¬ bei Ebay verkauft.
Mehr also 60-70â¬ wirste fÃ¼r die nich kriegen.

AuÃerdem ist das Rad ja vom Aufbau her nicht so schlecht, zumindest was die Teile angeht, wennÂ´s auch noch richtig gut funktioniert, warum nicht, Leichtbau ist nunmal teuer, wennÂ´s nicht sein muss, lÃ¤sst manÂ´s einfach.


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Rad ja vom Aufbau her nicht so schlecht, zumindest was die Teile angeht, wenn´s auch noch richtig gut funktioniert, warum nicht, Leichtbau ist nunmal teuer, wenn´s nicht sein muss, lässt man´s einfach.



Das nehm ich dann doch ma als Kompliment 
Danke!

Hab Wellgo Pedale mit 500 Gramm und ne Truvativ Husselfelt Kurbel. Das ist ja bestimmt auch nicht die leichteste, wobei ich jetzt noch ein 2. Kettenrad möchte mit Umwerfer usw... Da kommt nur wieder Gewicht drauf


----------



## Centi (11. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Winter/Zweitbaby! 





An alle alten Hasen: solltet mal den neuen 1990er Flite probieren, passt wie in alten Tagen super (nicht wie die Kopien der letzten Jahre).


----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

So mal wieder was neues. So wars hier glaub ich noch nicht drinne.
Kurzer Werdegang: War mal nen 2009er ProRace 200 und wurde dann mit neuem Rahmen zum ProRace 300 (nur die Farbe ist anders) plus ein paar Veränderungen. 

http://img1.bildupload.com/8496b2835f38c09189ad458f67f829ab.jpg

http://img1.bildupload.com/f91e3e754d0ef23dc6c1c71e9cfa66b6.jpg


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Mai 2011)

SO:





Schönes vernünftiges Radl übrigens, die Rahmen von LP find ich immer wieder toll!


----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

So groß wollte ich das gar nicht. Hat eben mit den Bilder nicht geklappt. Rahmen wiegt auch nicht wirklich viel. Das Einzige was mir gefallen würde wäre ne neue Gabel. Braucht aber kein Mensch.


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2011)

Hm, bissel kleiner wäre nett gewesen. So ist es als wenn man immer einen Teil der "Starschnitte" aus den 80ern anguckt.


----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, bissel kleiner wäre nett gewesen. So ist es als wenn man immer einen Teil der "Starschnitte" aus den 80ern anguckt.



Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich das mit den LINKS so lassen.  
Mein Nachfolger hat es aber verändert.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2011)

Naja, Rechtsklick, "Grafik anzeigen" anklicken und schon steht das Bike im Ganzen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

Zu spät. Naja man kann ja auch einfach auf die "LINKS" klicken.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2011)

Dein Lapierre, große Bilder hin oder her, ist schon schick!
Lediglich die unsäglichen Mavic-Felgenaufkleber stören das Blau des Rahmens. 
Wie fährt sich die Advantage-Larsen-Kombi?

Heute kam mein neuer Vorderreifen, der Minion in 2.35, sodass der Larsen 2.0 ans Heck wanderte. Ich bin mal gespannt...
Ich hatte zuächst auch mit dem Adv. geliebäugelt.


Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2011)

Flo - Du Fuchs! So gehts und ich habe wieder was gelernt!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2011)

Ich wollt´s erst für mich behalten, aber dein nettes Gleichnis mit den Starschnitten entlockte mir zunächst einen Auflacher und dann das Geheimnis!


----------



## ICON82 (11. Mai 2011)

Der Advantage war eigentlich nur für den Winter gedacht. Hatte vorne eigentlich auch einen Larsen drauf. Der hat mir aber bei Matsch zu schnell dicht gemacht. Habe viel probiert aber bin immer wieder bei Maxxis gelandet.

Naja Mavic ist nun mal gelb aber das ist mir so ziemlich egal.


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2011)

Bist eben ein GUTER! Bin auch für weitere Geheimnisse zu haben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2011)

Ist gut, wenn es sich ergibt, halte ich damit nicht hinterm Berg! 


Ach was soll´s, ich packe mein unfertiges Bike jetzt auch mal hinein.
Zwar noch mit alter Reifenkombi und zu kleinem KB, da das neue auf sich warten lässt, aber fahren tut es ja doch!


----------



## eierspeiss (11. Mai 2011)

der Rahmen gefällt
was wiegt der den?
sind das mech. Discs?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Der Müsing wiegt ca. 1250g (ist ein 19"er). 
Ganz genau, das sind BB7! Ich bin erst vor kurzem von V-Brakes 
auf diese umgestiegen und bin einfach restlos begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (11. Mai 2011)

1250gr???  watn dat für ne Größe? M!
kann nicht mehr wegsehen

wo gekauft? LINK bitte!!


darf man fragen warum du dich für eine mech. Bremse entschieden hast....


----------



## Junior97 (11. Mai 2011)

Hey also ich kann dir nur sagen mechanische bremsen sollen ja teilweise nicht die Leistung bringen aber ich bin selber bb7 Fahrer und habe auch schon öfters gehört das mit der bb7 viele hydraulische-Bremsen nicht mithalten können. Also die bb7 sind einfach geil und da kann dir nichts undicht werden!!
Also wer neue Bremsen braucht ich kann sie ihm nur empfehlen


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> wo gekauft? LINK bitte!!



tip doch einfach mal bei google den namen des rahmen ein ....


die bb7 sind echt top bremsen.
leicht einzustellen, pflegeleicht und bremsen super. zudem noch günstig.


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2011)

Flo, was hat die Gabel denn für ne Einbauhöhe? Sieht ziemlich lang aus. Aber ansonsten schönes Bike. Hatte bei meinem Cooma auch schon die Idee mit vorne einem Blatt und hinten Schaltwerk. Wollte mir dann nur noch was einfallen lassen wegen ner RR Rahmenschaltung damit das Cockpit clean bleibt. Vielleicht mach ichs ja noch.


----------



## eierspeiss (11. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> tip doch einfach mal bei goolge den namen des rahmen ein ....
> 
> 
> die bb7 sind echt top bremsen.
> leicht einzustellen, pflegeleicht und bremsen super. zudem noch günstig.



google? wer soll das sein?

kann mich noch an die ersten mechanischen errinern.z.b: Avid 2002. Seitdem hab ich geschlafen.
hätte mir nicht gedacht das man sie einer hydraulischen vorzieht, weil ja letztere soviel mehr Vorteile haben soll! Bla bla bla!
Aber gut.Werd halt einiges aufarbeiten müssen....


und was wiegen die Dinger zum vergleich? ohne das ich googeln muss!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, der Rahmen ist wohl eine "M". Die BB7 wiegen mit 160er Disc (aber ohne Hebel und Bremskabel) 330g.

@Metrum: Dankeschön! Die Gabel ist tatsächlich recht lang, es ist nämlich eine 29er.
Die Starrgabeln haben aber generell eine niedrige Einbauhöhe, sodass diese mit 475mm einer 26er 100mm-Gabel entspricht. Fährt sich super!
Die Idee mit 1x9 kam mir erst kürzlich und taugt mir bei meinen Touren sehr gut. Hmmm. Rahmenschalter? Gut, für die Stadt mag das gehen, aber im Gelände mag ich die Hände nicht vom Lenker nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2011)

Das Müsing ist echt hübsch! Welche Gabel war das nochmal?


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es ja schon im anderen Thread gezeigt, ein paar kleine farbliche Änderungen gab es schon.... nach den ersten Ausfahrten bin ich richtig begeistert und habe mich an die Farbe der Gabel gewöhnt.





Gruß Marcus


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2011)

"Gewöhnt"? Die Farbe ist doch genial! Das Rotwild gefällt!


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Müsing ist echt hübsch! Welche Gabel war das nochmal?



Hallo Marco!

Danke dir!  Die Gabel ist eine Sobre Sagzero 29".


Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Mai 2011)

haha, das erste bike wo das orange von den contis nicht doof aussieht


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

Ähm, auch wenn ich mir damit jetzt ein paar Feinde mache: Ich find das Müsing einfach nur stockhässlich, sorry. Technisch recht individuell und angepasst, von daher sinnvoll, aber optisch, nunja  .

Hingegen find ich das Rotwild mal richtig schön, mit dem Konti Schriftzug hat rzOne20 auf jeden Fall recht!


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2011)

Auch diese Kritik akzeptiere ich, muss aber auch gehörig drüber schmunzeln, denn sie ist wenig wert. Wieso? Sieh selbst:



EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere ja sonst nie negativ, weil das überhaupt nicht meine Art ist und ich das sowieso ziemlich gemein finde, aber das ist der hässlichste Fully, was ich je gesehen habe, sorry



...Man merkt, du bist wirklich kein Freund übertriebener Aussagen....


Wenn du gesagt hättest, die Gabel ist zu schlank, der Rahmen zu klein oder was auch immer, kein Ding, aber so...
Und hier gab es wirklich schon Kellerfunde zu sehen!


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich wieder mal meine ehrliche Meinung gesagt habe 
Als hässlichstes Bike aller Zeiten habe ich deins ja auch nicht bezeichnet, und ja, es gab hier schon noch hässlichere.
Des weiteren kann ich mich nunmal nicht zu Einzelheiten kritisch äußern, wenn ich einfach finde, dass das Gesamtpaket einfach nix her macht.
Ein paar edle Thomson Teile machen nunmal noch kein schönes Bike aus.
Und was kann ich bitte für die geposteten Räder? Wenn ich in meinen Augen meine Kritik äußern möchte, tue ich das, warum? Weil ich´s darf!
Außerdem hast du ja wohl genug Zuspruch zu deinem Bike gekriegt, verstehe nicht, wieso du nicht damit zurecht kommst, wenn einer was anderes sagt?
Thread-Überschrift lesen-> Posten/nicht Posten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid, dass du meinen Post so auslegst, dass ich nicht mit deiner Kritik zurecht komme. Dem ist nicht so. Sie ist aber im eigentlichen Sinne gar keine "Kritik".
Wenn man schreibt, die Teile wollen nicht zusammenpassen, was du jetzt ja durchaus geschrieben hast (Thomson usw...), ist das ok und nachvollziehbar. 
Ich frage mich nur immer, was das für Menschen sind, die solche "Kommentare" wie "stockhässlich" zum besten geben.
Natürlich darfst du schreiben was du willst.
Wenn es aber das wäre, was diese Bilderthreads zum Ziel haben, wäre es im ganzen überflüssig.
Für mich sind Kommentare entweder inhaltlich nachvollziehbar und damit hilfreich für Verbesserungen, Anregungen und dergleichen mehr oder aber einfach überflüssig und nicht des Postens würdig.


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Mai 2011)

Ich wüsste aber nicht, wie man dieses Bike ohne einen annähernden Komplettumbau schön bekommen würde. Umsetzen würdest du es sowieso nicht, da das Bike ja so deinem Anspruch entspricht.
Übrigens eine schwarze Kurbel wäre ein Anfang, wenn du sachliche Kritik wünschst, kriegst du die natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (13. Mai 2011)

Das Rotwild ist echt schön, grade wegen der Gabel, aber eine rote Nabe passt nicht so sehr, das beisst sich schon, aber sonst supi


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, dass es gefällt. Mit dem LRS muss ich mal sehen, evtl. kommt da mal was neues. Z.Zt. ist aber Ebbe in der Kasse 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## G.T.K. (14. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es gefällt. Mit dem LRS muss ich mal sehen, evtl. kommt da mal was neues. Z.Zt. ist aber Ebbe in der Kasse
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Bitte so lassen!  

Das Orange UND das Rot passen sehr gut zu dem Dekor am Rahmen!


----------



## G.T.K. (14. Mai 2011)

Komisch, kann meine eigenen Beiträge nicht ändern!?!?

Wollte die Bilder nochmal in besserer Quali einstellen:

2008:






2009:








06/2010:





08/2010:





12/2010:





04/2011:








*Noch ohne Bild:*
Inzwischen Lenker+Vorbau getauscht, Gewicht jetzt 10,33kg.
Warte noch auf G2CS (Umtausch).

_Ja toll, jetzt ist der "Ändern-Button" wieder da...._


----------



## Junior97 (14. Mai 2011)

Da machen wir mal mit dem nöchsten Merida weiter.
Update: Vorbau (Syntace Superforce 75mm)










Junior97


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Mai 2011)

@ GTK: Du kannst Deine Beiträge nur innerhalb eines begrenzten Zeitraums editieren.

@ Junior97: Hast also doch einen bekommen. Prima! Und, besser?


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ GTK: Du kannst Deine Beiträge nur innerhalb eines begrenzten Zeitraums editieren.



jop, 24 Stunden im Schnitt, der Beitrag ist aber noch keine 2 Stunden alt


----------



## fx:flow (14. Mai 2011)

ist am letzten rad die gabel verbogen?


----------



## Junior97 (14. Mai 2011)

fx:flow schrieb:


> ist am letzten rad die gabel verbogen?


 

wenn du meins meinst ?
Nicht das ich wüsste aber sieht grade echt ein bissl so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanic (14. Mai 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Da machen wir mal mit dem nöchsten Merida weiter.
> Update: Vorbau (Syntace Superforce 75mm)
> 
> 
> ...




.....falsche Rahmengrösse ???


----------



## Northern lite (14. Mai 2011)

@G.T.K

stell die ganzen Bilder doch NOCHMAL ein...dann aber bitte in GANZ GROß!!!!


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Mai 2011)

Tanic schrieb:


> .....falsche Rahmengrösse ???



Nein, der Junge befindet sich noch im Wachstum, wurde alles schon diskutiert, warum will dem jeder hier was ankreiden?


----------



## IceQ- (14. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nein, der Junge befindet sich noch im Wachstum, wurde alles schon diskutiert, warum will dem jeder hier was ankreiden?



+1


Junior97: Es freut mich, dass du deinen neuen Vorbau bekommen hast


----------



## G.T.K. (14. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> jop, 24 Stunden im Schnitt, der Beitrag ist aber noch keine 2 Stunden alt



Ok, dachte ich mir fast. Ändern wollte ich meine Beiträge 2784 bis 2790, nicht den, der 2 Stunden alt ist...


----------



## G.T.K. (14. Mai 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @G.T.K
> 
> stell die ganzen Bilder doch NOCHMAL ein...dann aber bitte in GANZ GROß!!!!



Was los, stimmt was nicht?

Mein Forumsfenster ist 35cm breit und die Bilder sind formatfüllend, also nicht zu groß und optimal dargestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (14. Mai 2011)

meins mal wieder, mit neuem Schaltwerk und neuem Laufradsatz


----------



## Tanic (15. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nein, der Junge befindet sich noch im Wachstum, wurde alles schon diskutiert, warum will dem jeder hier was ankreiden?



Ne, ankreiden will hier keiner was. Leider les ich mir nicht alle Seiten hier durch, nur um darauf zu kommen, dass jemand noch im Wachstum ist. Aber schön, dass es in jedem Thread einen Sheriff gibt Lass doch einfach  den TE antworten, dich hat eig. keiner gefragt...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> jop, 24 Stunden im Schnitt, der Beitrag ist aber noch keine 2 Stunden alt



Schön, dass Du was zu lachen hast. Am Textverständnis könntest Du aber noch ein bißchen arbeiten.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Mai 2011)

Selten so viel Müll hier gelesen.


----------



## IceQ- (15. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Selten so viel Müll hier gelesen.


Der Satz war jetzt aber auch nicht weniger "Müll" als die vorherigen.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Mai 2011)

Und? Interessiert doch eh keinen, was andere hier schreiben, geht doch anscheinend nur noch um Diffamierungen, mir war jetzt eben danach, mal zu sagen, was einige hier für Blödsinn schreiben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Splitter im Auge des anderen und dem Balken im eigenen ist Dir geläufig, oder?
Zur Erläuterung noch: Die Beiträge, die GTK editieren wollte, wobei er festgestellt hat, dass das nicht immer geht, waren vom 08.05. Das war seinem Posting auch zu entnehmen, wenn man es aufmerksam gelesen hat.
Dein Hinweis, dass der Beitrag nur 2 Stunden alt sei mit anschließendem Gelächter ging also ins Leere.
Mit der folgenden Kritik umzugehen, scheint nicht so Deine starke Seite zu sein, oder Du hattest es immer noch nicht verstanden.
Wer austeilt, muß eben ab und zu auch etwas einstecken können. Und austeilen tust Du durchaus. Schau Deine letzten Kommentare zu Rädern/anderen Kommentaren mal an.
Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Quatsch!


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Mai 2011)

Sag ich doch


----------



## Tanic (15. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sag ich doch



Ha, der Sheriff gibt alles


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

@junior : warum ist denn der sattel so weit unten ?? rahmen zu gross ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2011)

Erst lesen....!!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Mai 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erst lesen....!!!!!!



Lieber nichts sagen, sonst bekommst Du von "Kollege" Tanic noch den Hilfssheriffstern.....


----------



## Tanic (16. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Lieber nichts sagen, sonst bekommst Du von "Kollege" Tanic noch den Hilfssheriffstern.....




Ne Moment, der "Böse" bin ich nicht......ich habe auch lediglich die komplett falsche Rahmengröße bemerkt. Dann allerdings wurde kritisiert, dass ich doch gefälligst zig Seiten zurücklesen muss, nur um zu "erahnen", dass der "junior" noch im Wachstum ist. 

Dennoch: Ein 21" od. 23" Rahmen ist bei einer Körpergrösse von 158cm mehr als daneben, evtl. ginge es bei einer Schrittlänge von 90-95cm.....was allerdings ein wenig komisch wäre


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass ein 19 "er dicke gereciht hätte, kann aber auch verstehen, dass es verlockend war, weil es ein gutes Angebot gab. Ich bin 1,80 und fahre einen M-Rahmen also 18" und bin damit zufrieden auch wenn es da schon fast etwas mit Überzeugung und persönlichem Interesse zu tun hat. Also etwas kleiner wäre auch auf Zuwachs gewesen 

trotzdem viel Spaß damit


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2011)

ich fahre mit 1,87m auch 19zoll rahmen... alles drueber ist auch "im wachstum" unter 1.9m zu gross!
ich kauft ja auch keien schuhe 3 nummern zu gross, nur weil die fuesse noch wachsen?!


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2011)

Hab grade gesehen dass der Giant XTC Advanced in ner M nur 17 " hat. Ich bin trotzdem glücklich


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hätt jetzt Bock auf einen Nazi-Vergleich


----------



## Tanic (16. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetzt Bock auf einen Nazi-Vergleich




Aha


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo du nervst langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja so ein kleiner Drössiger wäre schon lecker, mal abwarten aber ich komme eigentlich gut mit dem Merida- Rahmen zu recht.

Junior97


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Mai 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> EvilEvo du nervst langsam!



Schonmal überlegt, ob das nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht und andere ebenfalls betrifft?


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2011)

aber ich bleib bei der Sache und schweif nicht ständig in den miesesten Tönen ab...

schönen Abend noch

--> Ignore


----------



## Area51 (18. Mai 2011)

Heute abgeholt. Giant Trance X4 2011 gr.L 

Habe bis jetzt schon mal Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Reifen vo. Umwerfer und Schalthebel getauscht. Bis auf die Stütze alles vorhandene Teile.

Bin eben mal ne Std gefahren und passt alles Perfekt, ist mein erstes Fully und hätte echt nie geglaubt das die so gut funktionieren  (Nur die Fox-Gabel spricht noch nicht so gut an).
Gerade der Rp2 Dämpfer arbeitet hervoragend (hatte bedenken da man an dem ja nur die Zugstufe einstellen kann).








To do:
-Leitung Bremse vo. kürzen
-Sattelklemme
-SLX Kurbel rein
-ollen Plastikring am Ritzel ab 

Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob die Felgendecals bleiben oder ob ich sie abmache... Was meint ihr

MFG Julian


----------



## eierspeiss (18. Mai 2011)

hübsches Giant!
bevor du Dir Gedanken über die Felgensticker machst solltest du dich vorher um die überlange Bremsleitung kümmern.......



mfg


----------



## Area51 (18. Mai 2011)

Area51 schrieb:


> To do:
> -Leitung Bremse vo. kürzen
> -Sattelklemme
> -SLX Kurbel rein
> -ollen Plastikring am Ritzel ab



habs extra hingeschrieben 
muss nur von der Arbeit was zum entlüften mitbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (18. Mai 2011)

Sorry,war nicht konzentriert!
mich wundert, das nicht schon ab Werk für eine richtige Länge gesorgt wird.

Kurbeltausch macht sinn.....immer wenn ich diese Standard FMC Kurbel an neuen Bikes sehe stellts mir die Haare auf......
Das die Dinger an Baumarktbikes verbaut werden seh ich ja noch ein ,aber an höherwertigen Modellen??
Dass manche Hersteller so beinhart kalkulieren müssen


----------



## Area51 (18. Mai 2011)

Jop hätten die echt vom Werk kürzen können 

Die Standard-Ausstattung ist wirklich nicht der Knaller aber mir war ein vernünftiger Rahmen mit gutem Fahrwerk wichtiger und sonst habe ich halt noch bis auf die Bremse die komplette SLX Gruppe hier 

MFG Julian


----------



## eierspeiss (18. Mai 2011)

yupp! das mit dem Standardaufbau seh ich auch so,bei meinem is außer Rahmen, Dämpfer und Bremsanlage nix mehr wie am ersten Tag.

Pedale bleiben?


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Mai 2011)

Area51 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 209879



schaut sehr potent aus! wieviel FW hat das teil? mir gefallen die sticker. hatte die auch mal runter gegeben, dann wars einfach nur fad!


----------



## Area51 (18. Mai 2011)

Jop die NC17 Pedale bleiben. Super grip und nicht alzu schwer.

FW sind 127mm vo. + hi.

MFG Julian


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2011)

Das Giant schaut gut aus, gefällt mir.
Die Shimano FC-M 530 als Baumarktschrott zu bezeichnen ist doch arg weit her geholt, schließlich handelt es sich dabei lediglich um eine OEM Version der Deore und die Kurbel ist weißgott nicht schlecht. 
Sicher keine gute Wahl im Verhältnis der sonst sehr hochwertigen Komponenten, trotzdem eine zuverlässige solide Kurbel, immerhin mit HT II und guten HG Kettenblättern.
Hab so eine Kurbel mal mit dem Drehmel behandelt und auf 880g abgespeckt, Gewichtsbeschränkung außen vor^^.


----------



## IceQ- (19. Mai 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Sorry,war nicht konzentriert!
> mich wundert, das nicht schon ab Werk für eine richtige Länge gesorgt wird.
> 
> Kurbeltausch macht sinn.....immer wenn ich diese Standard FMC Kurbel an neuen Bikes sehe stellts mir die Haare auf......
> ...



Subjektiv:
relativ schwer, aber gut.
Eventuell hat hier aber auch der Fakt hineingespielt, dass eine XT Kurbel nicht schöner aussehen würde und der Gewichts und Stabilitätsvorteil verläuft sich wohl reht schnell...


----------



## Blitzcrieg (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf den Thread hier aufmerksam geworden.

Mein Bike hab ich schonmal im Cube Reaction Thread gepostet und im CC Race Thread, allerdings ist es hier wohl noch ein Stückchen besser aufgehoben...
dort geht ja über 10 Kilo und unter XTR garnix 

Also hier mal meins...

Cube Reaction Elixir R 2010

von Haus aus mit 'ner Rock Shox SID, einer Sram X9/XT Kombo und anscheinend Cube-eigenen DT Swiss XPW1800 Laufrädern.

geändert hab ich Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Sattelstütze (Ritchey Pro/WCS), und natürlich die Cpt. Sharky Lenkerhupe 

















Kommentare erwünscht! Auch gern wo man noch Verbesserungen vornehmen könnte oder so.
Die silberne Kurbel stört mich ein klein wenig, aber ein XTR Upgrade wäre so verflucht überteuert...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Rad OK und vor allem wird es artgerecht genutzt... Ich würde die Leitungen noch kürzen.

Ist das eine Klingel und ein "Quietscheentchen"?


----------



## Blitzcrieg (19. Mai 2011)

jo, aber die Klingel ist mittlerweile schon abmontiert 
Jetzt hab ich nurnoch das "QuietscheEntchen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (19. Mai 2011)

Hey was hältst du an statt der xt von einer slx ist fast genauso leicht mit anderen Kettenblättern bekommst du sie sogar leichter

Junior97


----------



## Samael (19. Mai 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hey was hältst du an statt der xt von einer slx ist fast genauso leicht mit anderen Kettenblättern bekommst du sie sogar leichter
> 
> Junior97



Ergibt wenig Sinn?


----------



## Alex_aw (19. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein Update von mir






Focus Cypress

Gabel: RS Reba Race
Vorbau: Race Face Ride
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Bremsen: Magura Julie HP 180/180
Kurbel: SLX
Umwerfer/Schifter: Deore
Schaltwerk: XTR
Laufräder: Alex EN24
Sattel: Specialized Henge


Neuzugang ab Samstag 
Specialized Epic FSR Comp 2010




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*RAHMEN*
*Epic FSR M5 alloy, fully manipulated frame w/ ORE DT/TT, sealed cartridge bearings, 100mm travel, replaceable derailleur hanger*

*FEDERBEIN*
*Fox/SBC remote Mini-Brain, inertia valve, w/ Brain fade adjust*

*GABEL*
*Fox F100 RL, 100mm travel, air spring, compression and rebound adj. w/ LO, alloy steerer*

*STEUERSATZ*
*1-1/8" Threadless, 10mm insertion alloy cups, sealed cartridge bearing*

*VORBAU*
*3D forged alloy, adjustable rise, 31.8mm clamp*

*LENKER*
*Specialized XC low rise bar, 7050 butted alloy, 31.8mm, 660mm wide, 8 degree back sweep, 6 degree up*

*LENKERGRIFFE*
*Specialized waffle lock on grip (S/M) Specialized Thick lock on grip (L/XL)*

*VORDERRADBREMSE*
*Custom Avid Elixir R SL, alloy backed organic pads, S/M: 160mm, L/XL: 185mm rotor wird auf 180mm geändert*

*HINTERRADBREMSE*
*Custom Avid Elixir R SL, alloy backed organic pads, S/M: 140mm, L/XL: 160mm rotor
wird auf 160mm geändert
* 
*BREMSHEBEL*
*Custom Avid Elixir R SL Hydraulic, tool-less adj. reach*

*UMWERFER*
*Shimano M660 SLX, DMD, top swing, dual pull*

*SCHALTWERK*
*SRAM X-9, 9-speed, mid cage*

*SCHALTHEBEL*
*SRAM X-7, aluminum trigger*

*KASSETTE*
*Shimano HG61, 9-speed, 11-34t*

*KETTE*
*SRAM PC-971, 9-speed w/Power Link*

*KURBELSATZ*
*Custom Shimano FC-M542, S: 170mm, others: 175mm*

*KETTENBLÄTTER*
*44A x 32A x 22S, 4-bolt, 104/64mm*

*BOTTOM BRACKET*
*Custom Shimano, outboard bearing*

*PEDALEN*
*None*

*FELGEN*
*Custom DT Swiss X420SL, 24mm w/ eyelets, 28h/32h*

*VORDERRADNABE*
*Specialized Hi Lo disc, CNC flange, sealed cartridge bearing, 9mm DT RWS, alloy QR, 28h*

*HINTERRADNABE*
*Custom Shimano M525 SL, alloy QR, 32h*

*SPEICHEN*
*DT Swiss 1.8mm stainless*

*VORDERREIFEN*
*S-Works The Captain, 26x2.0", 120 TPI, tubeless ready aramid bead, dual compound*

*HINTERREIFEN*
*S-Works Fast Trak LK, 26x2.0", 120 TPI, tubeless ready aramid bead, dual compound*

*INNER TUBES*
*Ultralight presta valve*

*SATTEL*
*Specialized Phenom, hollow Cr-Mo rails, thin foam, S/M: 130mm, L/XL: 143mm*

*SATTELSTÜTZE*
*2014 butted alloy, single bolt setback, 30.9mm*

*SATTELSTÜTZKLEMME*
*7050 hard annodized alloy collar w/ QR, 34.9mm clamp ID, black*

[/FONT]wenn eingetroffen werden Livebilder folgen.

Jetzt wird die wahl des Tourenbegleiters schwer...


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Mai 2011)

@blitzcrieg:

schönes bike.
zum thema kurbel ... schau mal hier Eloxieren.
da gibts einen im forum der kann dir die xt kurbel eloxieren. würde perfekt zu deinem rahmen passen, viel besser als die xtr.
ansonsten würde optisch vlt noch die neue x9/x0 gneration in schwarz passen.
das orange von der gabel passt nicht perfekt


----------



## IceQ- (19. Mai 2011)

Blitzcrieg schrieb:


> jo, aber die Klingel ist mittlerweile schon abmontiert
> Jetzt hab ich nurnoch das "QuietscheEntchen".


Schwarze XT Kurbel im Bikemarkt schiessen.
Oder auf SRAM wechseln

Aber vorher würde ich die Kurbel rutnerfahren. Sieht doch okay aus.


----------



## Tanic (19. Mai 2011)

Samael schrieb:


> Ergibt wenig Sinn?



....wenns um die Optik geht schon....


----------



## Area51 (21. Mai 2011)

So, Leitungen gekürzt, Felgendecals ab, anderes Ritzel, Sattelklemme und SLX Kubel montiert 











MFG Julian


----------



## Jesushupfer (21. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Abwechslung zu den üblichen Großmarken hier:






Ein Budgetaufbau, der auch so bleiben wird wie er ist.


----------



## Stefan86 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich will euch auch mal meine Updates präsentieren. 

Neu dran sind die Laufräder, Fulcrum Red Metal 5 und dazu neue Nobbys.
Und falls sich einige noch erinnern, im Dezember war der Flaschenhalter noch rot, jetzt ist der Zebra-Look noch ein wenig weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (21. Mai 2011)

Trau mich eigentlich nicht hier meine 2 reinzustellen... 



Geplant ist fürs Helius der 2012er RP23...


----------



## Kesemo (22. Mai 2011)

@wildbiker: Auf den ersten blick haben mir beide gefallen. Doch DANN.... die goldenen teile. Nee. Meine stimme kriegt das linke auf dem bild ^^


----------



## 12die4 (22. Mai 2011)

Och, das bissle Gold stört doch nicht. Bin auch nicht so der Fan von Schwarz/Gold Kombi, aber das ist ja noch sehr in Maßen und damit absolut okay.


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Mein Rocky Mountain Vertex 2008 Neuaufbau!


----------



## Metrum (22. Mai 2011)

Sehr schööön! Hier stört mich nicht mal das Blau an der FOX.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Mai 2011)

...und die Pedale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kotz:  Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du meinen zerbröselten Oberschenkel hättest, würdest Du auch vorerst keine Klickies fahren!

Irgendwann weren natürlich wieder welche drankommen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinen zerbröselten Oberschenkel hättest, würdest Du auch vorerst keine Klickies fahren!
> 
> Irgendwann weren natürlich wieder welche drankommen!





Entschuldigt!!!


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Kein Ding!
Irgendwann wirds wieder gehen! 
Aber im Moment ist es mir noch zu gefährlich!
Knapp 2 Jahre krankfeiern hat gereicht fürs erste!


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad, nur die Pedalen find ich unpassend.
Edit: Zu langsam mit den Pedalen, sind dann geduldet


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Mein Rocky Mountain Vertex 2008 Neuaufbau!



Cooles Bike!
Alles andere wurde ja schon besprochen.


Hat dein neuer SLR auch so mächtiges Übergewicht?
War sehr enttäuscht !Dachte der hat sich gewichtsmässig gebessert, hab den neuen Carbonio und der wiegt glatte 133g statt den gepriesenen 115g.


----------



## RMB-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

131 Gramm sagt die Waage!
Geht also verhältnismäßig!


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2011)

Finde nicht dass das geht. Wie war das nochmal mit den 5 % Abweichung? Hab schonmal nen Sattel mit der Begründung zurück gegeben - bei Stadler - und die haben es durchaus verstanden und waren auch etwas erstaunt über das Übergewicht.

Grüße


----------



## IceQ- (23. Mai 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Finde nicht dass das geht. Wie war das nochmal mit den 5 % Abweichung? Hab schonmal nen Sattel mit der Begründung zurück gegeben - bei Stadler - und die haben es durchaus verstanden und waren auch etwas erstaunt über das Übergewicht.
> 
> Grüße



Also ich habe mich auf 10% eingeschossen. Was anderes kann man auch nicht erwarten. die 10% werden eigentlich immer eingehalten (Kein Bauteil bis jetzt gehabt, dass mehr als 10% Übergewicht hatte).
Aber selbst damit ist das mal dickes Übergewicht...


----------



## Popeye34 (23. Mai 2011)

Das Rocky Rockt!

Der Aufbau ist dir sehr gelungen, schönes Farbenspiel, nur das Blau an der Fox sticht etwas ins Auge.
Ein weißer Sattel würde das Gesamtbild abrunden!


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

Da hast Du Recht mit der Fox!
Das ärgert mich auch sehr, aber es gibt ja leider nix in Rot von Fox! (zumindestens hab ich nix gefunden!)
Ich werde mir daaber noch irgendwas überlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (23. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht mit der Fox!
> Das ärgert mich auch sehr, aber es gibt ja leider nix in Rot von Fox! (zumindestens hab ich nix gefunden!)
> Ich werde mir daaber noch irgendwas überlegen!



Lass dir doch Decals von jemanden aus dem Forum anfertigen.

vielleicht wie hier:





oder


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

Die silbernen Ringdecals bei mir wären ja noch OK!
Mich stören die blauen Einstellhebel/Schraubkappe! 
Ich habe mal im Federungs-Bereich angefragt, ob jemand ´ne Idee hat?!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Die silbernen Ringdecals bei mir wären ja noch OK!
> Mich stören die blauen Einstellhebel/Schraubkappe!
> Ich habe mal im Federungs-Bereich angefragt, ob jemand ´ne Idee hat?!



wenn die eloxiert sind geht das ganz einfach mit abflussreiniger runter 
dann sind die teile schön silber


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

Wäre ja schon mal besser als blau!

Und das funktioniert vernünftig???


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2011)

ja , ist tip top hinterher... haben schon viele user hier gemacht 
einfach dieses abflussreiniger granulat oder das gel mit wasser mischen dann teil reinlegen und immer mal wieder rausnehmen (mit zange oder sowas) und fortschritt begutachten, danach mit wasser abspülen - fertig


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2011)

Hatte das Gel und habe nix verdünnt. PUR! Und dann noch bissel mit dem Dremel und Polierpaste poliert. Da ich keine Polierscheiben hatte habe ich Ohrstäbchen in der Mitte geteilt und eingespannt, geht super. Im Gegensatz zu der teuren Haarschere mit der ich damals die Kurbelschraube demontiert hatte.


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

Sieht garnicht übel aus!
Und allemale an meinem Rocky besser als blau! 
Danke fürs zeigen!


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, gern. Kommt ich "echt" noch bissel besser als auf den Bildern. Aber wie ich schon schrieb bei Dir störte mich das Blau erstmals nicht, obwohl es nicht wieder auftauchte.


----------



## 12die4 (23. Mai 2011)

Mit den so behandelten Teilen kannst du auch zu einem Eloxal- und Beschichtungsbetrieb gehen. Gibts praktisch in jeder Stadt. Und da deine Wunschfarbe drauf machen. Dürfte auch nicht allzu teuer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

@Metrum
Wie hast Du das mit den kleinen Schrauben an dem Einstellhebel gemacht?
Die soll man ja nicht ganz rausschrauben, habe ich irgendwo gelesen?!


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2011)

Bekommst ne PN, nicht dass wir hier alles zumüllen und Ärger bekommen.


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Mai 2011)

Das aber nett von euch  (gez.: der Sheriff)


----------



## RMB-Rider (23. Mai 2011)

So, und schon ist die Fox vom blau befreit!

Drano sei dank! 

Danke an alle, die Tipps gegeben haben!


----------



## unocz (23. Mai 2011)

wirklich schönes rocky !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Mai 2011)

@Metrum

Ist schön geworden.Wirklich!   
Jetzt warst du doch schneller...  Vorkosterfunktion, quasi! 
Na dann kann ich ja jetzt auch... 

Spass bei Seite...
Wie sich das unbehandelte Alu nach Wind- und Wetteraktionen nun wohl verhalten mag? 
Wird doch bestimmt anlaufen/oxidieren, oder?!
Aber das sieht sooo g..l aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr doch nicht bei Wind und Wetter - da ist doch eh keiner an der Eisdiele!


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Mai 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## IceQ- (24. Mai 2011)

Kurz eine Frage.

Wie reagiert da Fox wegen Garantie etc.?


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2011)

Mir egal ich hab die Knöpfe noch unbehandelt und in original Farbe hier liegen. Wenn was  sein sollte kommen die einfach dran. Ansonsten denke ich aber das die sich da nicht so haben dürften da es ja auch, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, Tipps zum Service auf deren Seiten finden und das sind ja mal deutlich tiefere Eingriffe als sonen doofen Knopf zu verschönern.


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Mai 2011)

So sieht es viel besser aus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpprelude (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, habe mich gestern auf dieser Seite angemeldet und wollte euch meine bike-umbauaktion vorstellen. Es ist ein 2007er Scott Reflex 40 Hardtail V-Brake, was ich auch seitdem besitze und unverändert gefahren bin. so ungefähr seit januar 2011 habe ich angefangen es stück für stück umzubauen. Ziel war es, Gewicht zu sparen aber dennoch nicht auf Stabilität zu verzichten. Soviel zur groben Beschreibung. Bilder und eine genauere Beschreibung folgen in kürze.
wer Interesse hat kann gerne fragen stellen oder Tips geben. C ya.


----------



## cpprelude (25. Mai 2011)

Hier die Bilder. So sah es vorher aus, habe aber leider keine Fotos gemacht als es zusammengebaut war. 

Und hier habe ich schon die neuen Disc-Laufräder und den Neuen Sattel dran.   Bin aber mittlerweile schon weiter, das neuere Foto mit den neuen parts ist im Februar 2011 gemacht worden.


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein neueres Modell.


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (25. Mai 2011)

Jetzt mit Bild.


----------



## cpprelude (25. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal eine (im Durchmesser 26,8 mm und in der Länge 350 mm) Sattelstütze empfehlen? Möglichst aus Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal eine (im Durchmesser 26,8 mm und in der Länge 350 mm) Sattelstütze empfehlen? Möglichst aus Alu.



Für solche Fragen gibt es die Kaufberatung...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## cpprelude (25. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Für solche Fragen gibt es die Kaufberatung...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45


 

Danke für den Link.


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Mai 2011)

RacerMunich1970 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bild.


 
vom feinsten....würde wohl auch in den leichtbaufred passen 
detailiertere fotos?


----------



## Kesemo (25. Mai 2011)

das s-works find ich lecker. Wie eine gazelle kurz vorm sprung, senig und schnell. Nur macht der goldkram die ansonsten tolle optik kaputt.
Gewicht?


----------



## eierspeiss (25. Mai 2011)

das Bike von @gooni11 find ich noch einen Tick hübscher......auch wenns kein EPIC is.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490139&page=105

beim Anblick der beiden frisst mich der Neid.


----------



## ICON82 (26. Mai 2011)

Also die S-works Dinger sind schon geil. Irgendwie sehe ich die aber ständig. Gabs die irgendwo im Ausverkauf oder bezahlt jemand für die Dinger den wirklichen Preis?


----------



## Popeye34 (26. Mai 2011)

Das S-Works hat was, nur die goldenen Teile sind to much (for me)

Gewicht?


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Also danke ja würd vieleicht nächsten Winter in Rote Tuningteile geändert.Aber ich mag halt Gold....gg
Antwort für die anderen.....
Also so oft sieht mann sicher nicht S-Works rumfahren und die gibs auch in keinem Abverkauf 
Auf einen Rahmen warten mann meist 3-4Monate die werden nur auf Bestellung gebaut.
Bin jetzt so bei diesem Aufbau bei 9.155kg ohne Anbauteile wie Pedale usw.
Im Winter werden noch mal Roval Carbon Laufräder hinzukommen so das ich unter die 9kg komme.
Servus


----------



## RacerMunich1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Das beste ist die Fahreigentschaft schnell grazil und Berg auf schneller als eine Bergziege....gg 
Bin echt begeistert fahre zum erstenmal ein S-Works und der Viergelenk Hinterbau mit 142x12 Steckachse sowie dem Brain System ist echt für mich das allerbeste.
Ich muss mich um den Hinterbau nicht kümmern.
Bin im Januar damit im Schnee und Matsch ,ganz locker gefahren ohne irgendwelche Vortriebsschwierigkeiten zu haben.
Mich hat interessiert und das ist auch was besonderes mann hat ein Hard- und Fully Teil in einem.
Vom Preis brauchen wir nicht zureden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacerMunich1970 (26. Mai 2011)

Hier noch ein anderer Blickwinkel ......


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

Aktuellere fotos


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2011)

Junge junge, das musst du aber noch mal ran, Bremsleitungen kürzen. 
Das ist ja gemeingefährlich. Da braucht nur ein Ast rausstehen und du hängst dich mit den Leitungen auf


----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2011)

Mein Analog und Kumpels Blackfoot 

Bin für Lob und Kritik offen 

...Bild folgt...


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Junge junge, das musst du aber noch mal ran, Bremsleitungen kürzen.
> Das ist ja gemeingefährlich. Da braucht nur ein Ast rausstehen und du hängst dich mit den Leitungen auf


 
Ja hast recht (habs mir grad bildlich vorgestellt). Hab auf meine neue Gabel gewartet, die mitlerweile schon da ist, werde mich demnächst ranmachen. Denn die Regel lautet: So lang wie nötig und so kurtz wie möglich (was die Bremsleitung angeht).


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Mein Analog und Kumpels Blackfoot
> 
> Bin für Lob und Kritik offen
> 
> ...Bild folgt...


 
Habe bis jetzt nur dein Analog gesehen.
Es sieht gut aus gute Farbverteilung Farblich passt alles gut zusammen d.h Felgen zum Rahmen z.B. Das es nach oben hin keine grenzen gibt ist klar (in sachen Umbau). wo wir dabei sind, hast du noch vor was dran zu ändern? welche änderungen hast du bis jetzt vorgenommen? Pedale das ist schon mal klar, ich denke mal die Gabel und die Laufräder auch oder? vielleicht sogar noch ein par andere Bauteile ich bin jetzt nicht so tief ins Detail gegangen. Was du sonst noch verändert hast kannst du mir ja nennen. Welches Bj. hat es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja hast recht (habs mir grad bildlich vorgestellt). Hab auf meine neue Gabel gewartet, die mitlerweile schon da ist, werde mich demnächst ranmachen. Denn die Regel lautet: So lang wie nötig und so kurtz wie möglich (was die Bremsleitung angeht).



Na dann ist ja gut


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Mein Analog und Kumpels Blackfoot
> 
> Bin für Lob und Kritik offen
> 
> ...Bild folgt...




.....Lob und Kritik folgt....


----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> .....Lob und Kritik folgt....



Sorry, aber musste die Bilder noch skalieren  

@cpprelude: Habe derzeit folgende Teile getauscht: Gabel, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Schalthebel, Kette, Kassete, Pedale, Griffe. Eine Teileliste findest du in meinem Fotoalbum 

Geplant ist derzeit eine SLX Kurbel, da das mittlere Kettenblatt ein bisschen stark verbogen ist 

Auf den Bildern sind sie noch schön saubern.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2011)

Ist doch schick. Schöne Bikes und nette Bilder.....

Bin nur kein Freund von Plattformpedalen...

Gruß aus dem Süden


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ist doch schick. Schöne Bikes und nette Bilder.....
> 
> Bin nur kein Freund von Plattformpedalen...
> 
> Gruß aus dem Süden


 
Wieso Süden bist du grad im Urlaub, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wieso Süden bist du grad im Urlaub, wenn ich mal fragen darf?



Lübeck und Kiel befinden sich nördlich von Hamburg, oder?


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Lübeck und Kiel befinden sich nördlich von Hamburg, oder?


 
Korrekt am obersten Totpunkt sozusagen.


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

quator94 wie lädt man Bilder in so einem format drauf?


----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2011)

Bilder hier hochladen: http://www.pic-upload.de/ und dann im Kasten "Bildgröße ändern" auf 1024x768 auswählen. Anschließend den direkt Link so in den Beitrag einfügen:


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> quator94 wie lädt man Bilder in so einem format drauf?



Das verraten wir dir, wenn du deine Bremsleitungen gekürzt hast....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das verraten wir dir, wenn du deine Bremsleitungen gekürzt hast....


 
der war gut echt ohne Witz.  War nähmlich gerade am überlegen noch ein foto mit besserer Quali reinzustellen, wo die Bremsleitungen 
auch Überlänge haben. Muss mir erstmal einen Leitungsschneider besorgen. will da nicht so gern mit einem Seitenschneider ran. Passiert hoffentlich bald


----------



## cpprelude (26. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Bilder hier hochladen: http://www.pic-upload.de/ und dann im Kasten "Bildgröße ändern" auf 1024x768 auswählen. Anschließend den direkt Link so in den Beitrag einfügen:
> 
> direkt Link[/IMG*] ohne den "*" ;)[/quote]
> 
> So mein Bild ist jetzt auf pic-upload zu sehen. muß ich diese img geschichte per han eintippen oder was? Und mit dem Link habe ich es auch nicht verstanden, wo muß ich dafür draufklicken? hab ich noch nie gemacht. und ich habe ausversehen 1028x853 eingestellt muss ich das jetzt noch mal neu machen, oder geht das auch so klar?


----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2011)

Such mal nach dem Punkt "Direktlink für Originalgröße(Hotlink)", den Link kopierst du und fügst ihn in den von mir genannten Code ein.

Die größe ist soweit ok


----------



## Kesemo (27. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Leitungsschneider besorgen


Spar das geld. Nimm ein scharfes messer, ne unterlage und schnippel los. Dabei quetschst du die bremsleitung auch nicht und kostet nix.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2011)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Spar das geld. Nimm ein scharfes messer, ne unterlage und schnippel los. Dabei quetschst du die bremsleitung auch nicht und kostet nix.



Jop!
So eine richtig gute Gartenschere mit Kerbe für Zaundraht geht auch.


----------



## tomdog (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem wir dem Bereich für Kinderräder entwachsen sind, möchte ich die "CC-Feile" meines Juniors hier mal reinstellen:











Nachdem Papa über Winter Spass mit dem Umbau hatte, konnte der Sohnemann jetzt schon die ein oder anderen Erfolge bei CC-Rennen damit feiern

Zu den Umbaumaßnahmen:

- LRS und Reifen (>3kg Traktorreifen gegen ein leichtes Schnäppchen aus der Bucht)

- Gabel (Stahlfederknüppel gegen eine zwar schon etwas betagte aber auch beim Kurzen mit seinen 36 kg gut funtionierendes, weil durch Luftdruck regulierbares Modell)

- Schaltung (er liebt seine Gripshift und die Trigger sind einfach für kleine  noch nicht so kräftige Kinderfinger grausam)

- Bremshebel (weil die in der Schaltung mit integriert waren)

- Sattel und Stütze (für den kleinen A....)

- Lenker und Vorbau

P.S. Der Bub ist jetzt 9 Jahre alt bei 140 cm Körpergröße.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2011)

DT 240S? Man, der Junge hat´s gut!
Und die Gabel 
Dazu sieht´s auch noch richtig gut aus!
Dann wünsch ich deinem Jungen mal viel Spaß mit dem Teil und pass auf, dass er dich nicht demnächst platt macht


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2011)

Damit hat der Sohnemann sicher ´ne gute Ecke Spaß! 
Eine Überlegung wäre noch, das größte Kettenblatt zu streichen oder tritt man das in dem Alter bereits in einer sinnvollen Frequenz?


Grüße
Flo


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich will auch noch mal 9 und Sohn sein..... und nicht heuln wenn er dir davon fährt

War da nicht irgendwas, dass in dem Alter nicht mit Clickies gefahren werden soll/darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

Thanx Kesemo und EvilEvo für die Tips.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

Leute wen es interessiert, als nächtes kommt:
-Gabel Rock Shox Reba RLT TI Pushlock Weiß 120 mm schon da und dran
-Bremsleitungen kürzen (damit ich endlich mal weiß wo dieser Hamburger Urlaub macht)
-Steuersatz (mal schauen welchen)
-Sattelstütze (Ritchey Comp V2)
-Sattelklemme (procraft PRC SPK1 schön leicht und sieht Lecker aus mit Titan  Schraube Farbe noch offen)
-Lenker (vielleicht Easton EC70 Carbon Riser 25.4)
Im moment wiegt das Bike 11, sowiso.
Auf 11 kg zu kommen wäre schon cool. Noch besser wären irgentwas mit Zehn ich will eine Zehn vor dem Komma sehen. Mit so einem Gewicht wäre ich schon zu frieden wird aber schwer nach den neuen Parts die noch kommen gehts nur noch grammweise runter, mal schauen.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2011)

Kauf gleich eine vernünftige Sattelstütze, dann kommst der 10 eine ganze Ecke näher.


----------



## ICON82 (27. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Leute wen es interessiert, als nächtes kommt:
> -Gabel Rock Shox Reba RLT TI Pushlock Weiß 120 mm schon da und dran
> -Bremsleitungen kürzen (damit ich endlich mal weiß wo dieser Hamburger Urlaub macht)
> -Steuersatz (mal schauen welchen)
> ...



Das Ding wiegt doch Serie um die 14 Kg. Wie haste denn da so schnell 3kg rausgeholt? Vielleicht habe ich auch durch die Häufikeit deiner Beiträge den Überblick verloren. Der Rahmen ist doch sicher auch recht schwer, oder? Passt denn das mit der 120 er Gabel?


----------



## tomdog (27. Mai 2011)

Merci an alle und ja bald wird der Kurze sich wohl nach nem anderen Trainingspartner umsehen wenn der alte Herr ihm nicht mehr folgen kann

@hhninja81:
Ich hab auch davon gehört, bzw. hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517820&highlight=U13

gelesen, aber da die Rennen bei uns meist keine bundesoffenen 
Veranstaltungen mit Einsätzen von BDR-Kommisären sind haben wir da nichts zu befürchten. Den Sinn und Zweck dieser Regel kann ich leider nicht so ganz nachvollziehen 


@FlowinFlo:
Darüber habe ich allerdings auch schon nachgedacht, nicht nur wegen dem im o.g. Fred durchgeführten Disqualifizierungen bei den U13 in Münsingen wegen dem großen Kettenblatt.

Noch ein schönes WE und
keep on riding
Tom


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Hamburger ist nicht im Urlaub, er wohnt einfach nur südlich von dir.... 

Wenn die Bremsleitungen gekürzt sind und dieser Überspringschutz an der Kassette entfernt wurde, bist Du doch schon fast bei 10Kg

Im Ernst, warum willst Du in diesen schweren Rahmen so viel Geld investieren (Carbonteile)? Es sieht sowieso danach aus, als ob der Rahmen eine Nummer zu groß ist. Oder bist Du noch im Wachstum?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Kauf gleich eine vernünftige Sattelstütze, dann kommst der 10 eine ganze Ecke näher.


 
Hast schon recht an der Sattelstütze könnte man eigentlich mehr rausholen zumal ich mir nochmal das Gewicht von der angeschaut habe, die ich haben wollte. z.B Die Ritchey in der Dimension 27,2 wiegt laut hersteller 287 g bei 350 mm länge zum vergleich meine alte die noch dran ist siehe auch Bilder wiegt selbst gewogen 330 g das wäre eine differenz von nur 43 g  aber ich brauche eine mit 26,8 mm und die sind wohl rar also erschwert es die auswahl die meisten gehen bei 27,2 los.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2011)

Mal bei XLC oder Thomson gucken, ansonsten wird´s teuer, ja.


----------



## Quator94 (27. Mai 2011)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Passt denn das mit der 120 er Gabel?



Bei meinem Bike passt eine 120er, wüsste nicht wieso das bei ihm anders sein sollte.

BTW: Heißes Ghost, wenn ich das mit meinen Kinderrädern und meinem aktuellen vergleiche, oha


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2011)

passen tuts sicher, nur fahren tut es sich beschi$$en.


----------



## Quator94 (27. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf den Sag an 

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Das Ding wiegt doch Serie um die 14 Kg. Wie haste denn da so schnell 3kg rausgeholt? Vielleicht habe ich auch durch die Häufikeit deiner Beiträge den Überblick verloren. Der Rahmen ist doch sicher auch recht schwer, oder? Passt denn das mit der 120 er Gabel?


 
Fast, es hat vorher 13,7 Kg gewogen Bilder dazu im Album (da wo es zerlegt auf dem Teppich abgebildet ist). also mit 11, sowiso meinte ich 11 und ein par zerquetschte das heist es können noch knapp 12 sein mit der neuen Gabel (im Moment kein Bild) Ich habs danach nicht nochmal gewogen aber aus den einzelgewichten weiß ich das es 11 um die 11 sind. Ne hast nix verpasst mein ältester Beitrag liegt 2 seiten zurück. 120 mm Gabel geht meiner meinung nach. Hatte vorher ein Vorbau der 50 mm gemessen hatte und 2 x 10 mm spacer. Jetzt habe ich einen Vorbau der 40 mm misst un dafür 3 x 10mm Spacer + einen anderen winkel (nicht so steil). also ich könnte noch ein par Spacer weg lassen.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2011)

120mm halte ich bei dem rahmen für völlig überzogen.
der lenkwinkel ist ja mit den 100mm schon recht flach.

und außerdem sollte man in jungen jahren fahrtechnik erlernen, da ist eine federgabel die alles wegbügelt m.m.n. definitiv fehl am platz.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> passen tuts sicher, nur fahren tut es sich beschi$$en.


 
Hab mir gedacht ich bring noch mal ein bisschen Komfort rein.
Wollt ja auch keine Rennfeile Bauen, das lässt die Ramen Geometrie eh nicht zu.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2011)

Wie groß bist du überhaupt und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dieser Hamburger ist nicht im Urlaub, er wohnt einfach nur südlich von dir....
> 
> Wenn die Bremsleitungen gekürzt sind und dieser Überspringschutz an der Kassette entfernt wurde, bist Du doch schon fast bei 10Kg
> 
> ...


 
O.K. alles klar. Geil jetzt brauch ich meine Leitungen nicht mehr zu kürtzen. Ich bin 1,88 m Der Rahmen wurde mir damals empfohlen ist glaub ich XL ich schau noch mal nach was das in cm ist. Der Rahmen war das einzige womit man was anfangen konnte (verarbeitungstechnisch) gewicht ist eine Andere Sache. Wollte auserdem mal sehen was man so alles dran verbessern kann, nebenbei Gewicht zu sparen und nicht auf Stabilität zu verzichten. Macht fun.
Ich kann ja noch villeicht den Rahmen austauschen, dann hätte ich mir ein komplettes Bike aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2011)

Kann man die neuen Rebas nicht mehr intern traveln?


----------



## Quator94 (27. Mai 2011)

Also bei meiner Recon waren Spacer für 120mm, 100mm und 80mm dabei, sollte also noch gehen


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> O.K. alles klar. Geil jetzt brauch ich meine Leitungen nicht mehr zu kÃ¼rtzen. Ich bin 1,88 m Der Rahmen wurde mir damals empfohlen ist glaub ich XL ich schau noch mal nach was das in cm ist. Der Rahmen war das einzige womit man was anfangen konnte (verarbeitungstechnisch) gewicht ist eine Andere Sache. Wollte auserdem mal sehen was man so alles dran verbessern kann, nebenbei Gewicht zu sparen und nicht auf StabilitÃ¤t zu verzichten. Macht fun.
> Ich kann ja noch villeicht den Rahmen austauschen, dann hÃ¤tte ich mir ein komplettes Bike aufgebaut.



Es ist einfacher, ein Bike um den Rahmen herum aufzubauen. Ich musste fÃ¼r meinen Neuen fast alles neu kaufen... 

Andere SattelstÃ¼tze....
Pressfit Lager 
Anderer Gabelschaft und anderer Federweg

usw, usw....

Die alten Teile waren alle noch Top aber passten nicht an den neuen Rahmen. Beim Bikepalast werden zb gerade 2010 Cube Rahmen fÃ¼r 99â¬ verkauft... Wenn Du jetzt schon Ã¼berlegst, Dir einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen. Dann stecke in den Alten nicht mehr so viel Geld...


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

Lässt sich traveln ich mein auch 80mm 100mm und 120mm, Spacer sind ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Mai 2011)

Na dann, kannste probieren, was gut passt.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es ist einfacher, ein Bike um den Rahmen herum aufzubauen. Ich musste fÃ¼r meinen Neuen fast alles neu kaufen...
> 
> Andere SattelstÃ¼tze....
> Pressfit Lager
> ...


Kann man nicht meckern. Ich weiÃ was du meinst. Ich mÃ¼sste mir dann den gleichen Rahmen kaufen nur in einer anderen GrÃ¶Ãe.


----------



## Quator94 (27. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir zu einen Cube Rahmen raten, bei dem preis kann man echt nicht meckern


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu einen Cube Rahmen raten, bei dem preis kann man echt nicht meckern


 Aber wenn dann so das ich meine Teile wiederverwenden kann.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du überhaupt und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


 
Wie gesagt, bin knapp 1,90. Wie misst mann die Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

Logge mich erstmal aus.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2011)

Einfach eine Wasserwaage waagerecht in den Schritt stecken und die Höhe vom Fußboden bis zur Oberkante mit einem Zollstock messen. Zu zweit geht das vielleicht noch etwas besser.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Einfach eine Wasserwaage waagerecht in den Schritt stecken und die Höhe vom Fußboden bis zur Oberkante mit einem Zollstock messen. Zu zweit geht das vielleicht noch etwas besser.


 Ergebnis kommt noch.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2011)

Bevor wir Ärger bekommen weil wir zu viel OT machen....

Bilder und Bikes!!


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2011)

sehr schönes Rad. Ist das ein Speedneedle ohne hintere Polsterung? Die BSR gabel finde ich richtig gut


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> sehr schönes Rad. Ist das ein Speedneedle ohne hintere Polsterung? Die BSR gabel finde ich richtig gut



Ne, ist ein ganz normaler Speedneedle..





Was ist eine BSR-Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohral (27. Mai 2011)

Wer hat denn den Griff abgeschnitten?!
Ansonsten sehr geiles Bike, vorallem die orange Gabel
grüße, ande


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2011)

fohral schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den Griff abgeschnitten?!
> Ansonsten sehr geiles Bike, vorallem die orange Gabel
> grüße, ande



So werden die Hände besser belüftet....

Danke und Gruß 
Marcus


----------



## cpprelude (27. Mai 2011)

An hhninja81. Das Bike rockt. Steht so agressiv da. Kantige Rohre, Farben passen, dicke Puschen usw. passt ich würde bestimmt auch ne gute Figur drauf machen . Wo steht es?


----------



## fohral (27. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So werden die Hände besser belüftet....
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Marcus



Sag doch, dass du da nen Prototypen der neuen luftgekühlten X0 Drehgriffe hast! Das mit den Fingern glaubt dir doch sowieso keiner!!!
Ich würd mal behaupten, dass die Schaltperformance dadurch deutlich steigt und gleichzeitig der Drehgriff angenehm temperiert ist. Oder täusch ich mich?In dem nächsten ultimativen Schaltungstest der MTB soll ihr auch schon ein "überragend" gekauft worden sein...

Übrigens nettes Spiel mit dem R2 auf dem Rahmen und dem R1 auf der Bremse!

innovative Grüße, 
ande


----------



## cpprelude (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, nochmal aktuellere Fotos.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Mai 2011)




----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn mal unterwegs einer paar Meter Züge oder Leitungen braucht kannste ja immer aushelfen.


----------



## crush-er (28. Mai 2011)

so was lag mir auch auf der Zunge. Haste ja ganz schön ordentlich investiert in das Radl. Aber alles in allem siehts net schlecht aus. Rahmengröße wurde ja schon angesprochen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Mai 2011)

Das war mir klar das da noch was kommt wegen den Leitungen .
aber wie heißt es so schön: Erst das Vergnügen dann die Arbeit .
Ne im Ernst bei den nächsten Fotos wird`s nicht mehr so aussehen.
Danke für den Lob. Werde die Kritik von dem Einen oder Anderen zu Herzen nehmen und vielleicht eine kleinere Rahmengröße nehmen.


----------



## Quator94 (28. Mai 2011)

Deine Kette ist zu kurz 

Ansonsten sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Aber soviel Kohle in den Rahmen zu stecken ist schon krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2011)

Naja, das mit der Kohle und dem Rahmen dachte ich auch - aber wenns gut passt! Ich habe bei meinem billigen Ghostrahmen auch, so gesehen, Perlen vor die Säue geworfen und beinah jedes Teil hat mich mehr als der Rahmen gekostet aber ich komm mit dem Rahmen suuuper klar, besser als mit den anderen, als wär er für mich gemacht.

P.S. mach die scheisz Cantisockel hinten raus!!!!


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Deine Kette ist zu kurz
> 
> Ansonsten sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Aber soviel Kohle in den Rahmen zu stecken ist schon krank


 
Etwa wegen der Geo. oder dem Rahmengewicht?

Mir gehts da auch so wie Metrum. Aber mal schauen villeicht klatsch ich da noch ein anderes Gestell rein.  die meisten Teile sind ja gängig. Cantisockel würden ja abkommen find ich ja auch, aber wie du weißt bin ich ja noch in der Überlegungsphase. Das Ding wird eventuell irgendwann mal wieder mit V-brakes bremsen. Und die Dinger sind zusätzlich auch noch geklebt.


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Musst Du machen warm, mit die heiße Luftpistole! Gehen dann raus wie von allein. Fön sollte auch funzen.


----------



## BiNo (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Dann stell ich meins jetzt auch mal rein, mit endlich vernünftiger Gabel


----------



## fohral (29. Mai 2011)

V-Brakes Außer der Sattelklemme ein sehr schönes schlichtes Rad!
Wie ist der Nosaint Rahmen? Überleg auch schon länger eine zu kaufen.


----------



## BiNo (29. Mai 2011)

fohral schrieb:


> V-Brakes Außer der Sattelklemme ein sehr schönes schlichtes Rad!
> Wie ist der Nosaint Rahmen? Überleg auch schon länger eine zu kaufen.



Hallo

Danke für das Feedback
Immer noch V-Brakes, wird mir einfach zu teuer die umrüstung.
Sattelklemme ?, hab ich mir nie drüber gedanken gemacht, haste eine empfehlung.
Ja der Rahmen, den hab ich jetzt schon seit 6 Jahren (2005), bin soweit zufrieden und ich denke für das Geld sehr zu empfehlen, habe allerdings auch keinen vergleich.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2011)

fohral schrieb:


> V-Brakes Außer der Sattelklemme ein sehr schönes schlichtes Rad!
> Wie ist der Nosaint Rahmen? Überleg auch schon länger eine zu kaufen.


 
Hatte mir heute erst Scale Rahmen angeschaut, da sehe ich zufällig in deinem Album dein Scale. sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus. Welche Rahmengröße hat es wenn ich fragen darf ? Und hast du mal das Gesamtgewicht ermittelt, so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist ?


----------



## fohral (29. Mai 2011)

@Bino:
V-Brakes find ich optisch halt einfach super! Sattelklemme find ich ein bisschen zu klobig und die silberne Schraub stört mich. Ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit. Eine ohne Schnellspanner würd sich ganz gut machen, musst du aber wissen ob du den brauchst oder nicht.

@cpprelude:
So wie es dasteht: 11,3kg in Rahmengröße XXL. Ist allerdings ein Aufbau für einen 0,1 Tonner. Also wenn du nicht auch 105 kg wiegst, kannst du ihn deutlich leichter aufbauen.Mit dem Rahmen an sich bin ich super zufrieden und kann ihn auch nur empfehlen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht was er ohne Anbauteil wiegt und wie er sich in sachen Gewicht und Qualiät von den vermeintlich bessern Scale Alu Rahmen unterscheidet.

Grüße, ande


----------



## Quator94 (29. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2011)

die gabel ist zu lang für den rahmen, der vorbau ist zu kurz und warum brauchst du eine sattelstütze mit versatz?


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Habe mich mal versucht mein Analog virtuell geländetauglicher zu macher
> 
> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Schlappen? Wollte demnächst wohl auf Nobby umsteigen.




 Du wohnst an der Küste in Schleswig Holstein und fährst ein Cube Analog!!

An deiner stelle würde ich einen Kojak drauf ziehen...

Sachen gibt es


----------



## Quator94 (29. Mai 2011)

Ähm, die Gabel ist nicht nachgearbeitet 

War ja nur so aus Spaß, ich werde mein Bike sicher nicht so aufbauen 

@ninja; Hier gibt es zwar keine krassen Downhills, aber etwas mehr als Wanderwege haben wir dann doch noch.

Und was ist überhaupt eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz?


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Weil er so nen kurzen Vorbau hat, braucht er ne Stütze mit Versatz! 
Hm, sieht wirklich bissel eigenartig aus der Aufbau oder Du hast nen sehr speziellen Körper und nen Geist mit sehr speziellen Ineressen.


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> @ninja; Hier gibt es zwar keine krassen Downhills, aber etwas mehr als Wanderwege haben wir dann doch noch.



Dann nimm den Racing Ralph oder Rocket Ron....


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Mai 2011)

Die Sattelstütze ist Serie beim Analog, das ist die Cube Scape, der Vorbau ist wirklich zu kurz, das mit der Gabel könnte aber auch täuschen, 100mm passen da rein, wieviel isses denn?
Mach die blöden mechanischen Bremsen weg^^, die sind Mist.
Achso Reifen würd ich auch Rocket Ron empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Was sind das eigentlich für alberne Markierungen auf der Felgenflanke? Damit man das Ventil schneller findet?


----------



## Quator94 (29. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt das ganze nicht verstanden, das Bild ist ein Fake. Hier nochmal das Original.
> Die Federgabel hat 120mm, wird aber vielleicht beim nächsten Service auf 100mm runter getravelt.
> 
> Und jetzt sagt nicht der Gabelschaft ist zu lang



Wer hat hier was nicht verstanden?

Das ist hier kein Kaufberatungs- bzw. Aufbauthread!


----------



## Quator94 (29. Mai 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier was nicht verstanden?
> 
> Das ist hier kein Kaufberatungs- bzw. Aufbauthread!



Dann entschuldige ich mir für meinen Post und werde mir in Zukunft 2 mal überlegen hier zu posten


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Mai 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Dann entschuldige ich mir für meinen Post und werde mir in Zukunft 2 mal überlegen hier zu posten



Amen


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2011)

Ja Leute wird wieder zeit sich in dem Rahmen zu bewegen wofür das Thread gedacht ist. Stellt mal lieber ein par fertige Bikes rein.


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Mai 2011)

Naja gut, dann werden wir den Wünschen mal gerecht: Ein Bike



Jetzt mit neuem Cockpit



Gewicht: 9186g


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Was ist dass denn für ein Lenker? Mag zwar keine bunten- aber der hat was!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Mai 2011)

Procraft... 


Das Tachokabel stört!!!


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Dann will ich ihn doch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2011)

Lenker: Procraft PRC HB1. Hab grad mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## SingleLight (29. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz so leicht, fährt aber trotzdem ganz gut

War echt super Wetter heute Nachmittag hier.


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Mai 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Lenker: Procraft PRC HB1. Hab grad mal nachgeschaut.



Jop, da sind auch noch schwarze und weiße Klemmen dabei .

@taunusteufel: Wie soll man´s denn aber anders verlegen? Find das optisch eigentlich ziemlich gelungen.

@SingleLight: Süß, das kleine, cooles Bild 

Ich war heut in LE zum SVZ Fahrradfest, da kamen auf 300-350 Leute in unserer Gruppe ganze 51 Cubes!


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Das links ist Deines?


----------



## SingleLight (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber nur bei der Abfahrt


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @taunusteufel: Wie soll man´s denn aber anders verlegen? Find das optisch eigentlich ziemlich gelungen.



Das Ganze auf die linke Seite verfrachten und an der Bremsleitung der Vorderradbremse entlang führen. Dann muss aber auch der Sender an das linke Tauchrohr.


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2011)

BSR - Berliner Straßenreinigung

Die haben bei uns sone schöne Farbe, was aber in Bezug auf die Gabel nicht negativ gemeint ist. Mir gefällt das Rad nämlich sehr gut auch wegen der Gabel.

Grüße, Inox


----------



## WildRot (30. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ninja (Senior Stufe I)  sein R2 hier postet dann ziehe ich mal mit 













gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Mai 2011)

Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (30. Mai 2011)

den habe ich heute in der werbung gesehen:






schon wahnsinn.


----------



## IceQ- (30. Mai 2011)

Poste ich meins auch mal mit paar kleineren Updates. Bitte nicht in Ohnmacht fallen. Danke.





Ist jetzt ziemlich final. der Vorbau wird wohl noch ersetzt und die Sattelstütze macht mir sorgen.
Sobald ich mit etwas mehr Wucht auf dem Sattel lande, knackt die Stütze in die "native" Stellung und ich habe die Spitze in den Eiern.
Ich habe sogar mal testweise wirklich stark angezogen. 
Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

positiv überrascht bin ich vom Lenker, der noir world cup mit 640mm/15rise ist wirklich super. Den 1CM Spacer überlege ich auch dauerhaft zu entfernen. Nur hatte ich mit dem 1cm weniger bergab auf härteren Trails die tiefere Frotn wirklich gemerkt. Muss ich noch abklären. Je nachdem wie die nächstne Marathons damit verlaufen.


----------



## dragon07 (30. Mai 2011)

@EvilEvo schöner Würfel


----------



## volki3 (30. Mai 2011)

Das Rotwild ist Geil!
Hier mal mein Epic nach dem Einsatz beim Schinder(Hannes) Marathon 





Lenker & Vorbau sind neu... Syntace Duraflite & Force 119





Sorry, aber für Fotos machen hab ich kein Händchen


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Mai 2011)

@WildRot: Irgendwie total "wild" durcheinander mit den Farben, aber sieht verdammt schnell und auch gut aus!
Das Cockpit wirkt ein wenig Touren-lastig, fährst du eher Langstrecke?
Und Gewichtsangabe ist bei so einem Bike Pflicht 

@dragon07: Danke 

@IceQ: Moderneres Schaltwerk hätt´s verdient, macht aber schon was her, wirkt sonst sehr schnittig.

@volki3: Ja, ne, top, ganz einfach, Race pur das Bike


----------



## WildRot (31. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @WildRot: Irgendwie total "wild" durcheinander mit den Farben, aber sieht verdammt schnell und auch gut aus!
> Das Cockpit wirkt ein wenig Touren-lastig, fährst du eher Langstrecke?
> Und Gewichtsangabe ist bei so einem Bike Pflicht




  Falls Du die Griffe von Ergon ansprichst: Mit denen komme ich besser klar als mit normalen und die 2 Fingerhörnchen reichen mir voll und ganz.
  Gewicht: 10,3 kg! Wenn ich jetzt noch eine leichtere Gabel ( zB. XRC 100) und normale XTR Klicks ohne Käfig dran haue könnte ich nochmal so 500-600gr. ? einsparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (31. Mai 2011)

@WildRot: Sorry aber die Farbkombination finde ich einfach nur schlimm. Irgendwie überladen. Rein technisch kann man aber nichts negatives sagen bis auf die Schwalbe Dinger. 

@IceQ: Wirkt alles solide. Vielleicht noch die roten Griffe ändern.

@Volki3: Schick. Passt einfach alles zusammen.


----------



## IceQ- (31. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @IceQ: Moderneres Schaltwerk hätt´s verdient, macht aber schon was her, wirkt sonst sehr schnittig.



Ja das gibt auch langsam den Geist auf. Zumindest springt die Feder momentan nur unter Last auf das kleinste Ritzel, obwohl der Zug vollkommen entspannt ist.



ICON82 schrieb:


> @IceQ: Wirkt alles solide. Vielleicht noch die roten Griffe ändern.



Die Griffe sehen auf dem Bild echt krass aus. Ist mir auch aufgefallen, wirken sonst ein wenig dezenter - aber die müssen noch bleiben, bis ich runtergefahren habe


----------



## volki3 (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für das Lob! Auch wenn noch soo viel Original ist! 
Mir Gefällt es auch sehr Gut und wir sind eine Perfekte Einheit 
Als nächstes werden aber Größere Scheiben verbaut, die 160/140 sind ein wenig zu kein. Sie kommen Schnell an ihre Grenzen...


----------



## cpprelude (31. Mai 2011)

@ Volki3. In zukunft hinten 160 und vorne 185 oder wie? Das Bike gefällt mir.


----------



## volki3 (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, so ist der Plan


----------



## dragon07 (2. Juni 2011)

So mein Sting Ausbaustufe 2 





















Grüße Ike


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Juni 2011)

sting schaut voll "rennmäßig" aus.... wie schwer, nein besser wie leicht ist das teil? fährst damit rennen?


----------



## SLR (3. Juni 2011)

Und hier mal mein Bike:
(ist noch nicht ganz fertig, der letzte Schliff muss noch gemacht werden)

Bilder:


























Beste Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2011)

Habe das gefühl das ding ist dir zu kurz...sattel an der sattelstützte fast ganz hinten gerückt dazu noch seatback-stütze und einen nicht ganz kurzen vorbau. Was sagst du dazu??


----------



## SLR (3. Juni 2011)

Da hat einer aber mal genau hingeschaut. 

Also der Sattel ist wieder ein ganzes Stück nach vorne gekommen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als das Bild gemacht worden ist, war es gerade fertig. Ist jetzt einwenig Einstellerrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2011)

Aaaahaaaa na dann ist es ja gut so...


----------



## 12die4 (3. Juni 2011)

Sind das beim Sting 2,4er RoRos? Die sehen so voluminös aus...

Das Centurion gefällt. Hübscher Rahmen in ansprechender s/w Optik. Die Laufräder sind aber eher suboptimal.


----------



## dragon07 (3. Juni 2011)

Hi
Das Sting liegt derzeit bei 9.89 kg also noch recht schwer peile die 9 an mal schauen wie es läuft ist ja noch genügend Potenzial.

Der RORO ist ein 2.25 auf ner Race Felge vielleicht wirkt er deshalb so, hinten ist eine Alpin Felge Montiert aber bald gibt es einen neuen LRS. 
Grüße Ike


----------



## Rennkram (3. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn hiervon? 









Ist noch nicht 100%, aber zum Großteil fertig.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2011)

@Rennkram. Ist das vorher der Terminator gewesen bevor es ein Fahrrad wurde?  Hat was, Die Technik ist dem Bike anzusehen.


----------



## dragon07 (3. Juni 2011)

Guter Vergleich cpprelude das GT hat wirklich was


----------



## IceQ- (4. Juni 2011)

Kollege!

Der Flaschenhalter! und die Flasche!

Ansonsten geiles Ding.

Kommen da noch Klickies dran?


----------



## ayscha (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Möchte meins auch mal zeigen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/182770


----------



## eierspeiss (4. Juni 2011)

ayscha schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Möchte meins auch mal zeigen



und was hält dich davon ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (4. Juni 2011)

Danke fürs feedback.
Das Rad ist tatsächlich transmutiert 

Klickies mag ich nicht. Da kommen noch silberne Sudpin III oder so.
Kurbel und Lenker werden noch ausgetauscht.
Flaschenhalter bleibt!


----------



## höhenangst (4. Juni 2011)

mein Tourenfully


----------



## cpprelude (4. Juni 2011)

Tourenfully aber sieht ganz schön schnell aus. Die Crankbrother Laufräder waren für mich immer schon gewöhnungsbedürftig gewesen, aber so an deinem Bike sehen sie garnicht mal so schlecht aus. Die sind bestimmt extrem stabil. Rot und Blau passt immer gut zusammen.
Hast du noch ein par technische Daten parat, z.B. Federweg usw.
Und detailirtere Fotos?


----------



## G.T.K. (4. Juni 2011)

Nachtrag letzte Änderungen:

Lenker/Vorbau

SIGMA BC2006 - Ersatz (schwarze Kabelbinder kommen noch...)

Scheiben G2CS

FlaHas

Bilder im Usermodus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2011)

Schönes Trek ; mal ganz anders.
Das gehört eigentlich schon in den CC-Threat!


----------



## eierspeiss (4. Juni 2011)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Nachtrag letzte Änderungen:
> 
> Lenker/Vorbau
> 
> ...



Was kommt als nächstes?
Sicher ne neue Schaltanlage!!
Is das Rost oder roter Wüstensand am Kettenblatt?
Interessanter Rahmen! Welches BJ? Ähnelt sehr meinem MATTS von 2003!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (4. Juni 2011)

G.T.K. schrieb:


>



Was ist das für ein Tacho?

Grüße

Mike


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Juni 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> mein Tourenfully



Sehr schick. Wie machen sich denn die Laufräder so?


----------



## G.T.K. (4. Juni 2011)

M!ke schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Tacho?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Mike



TRELOCK BB 2500 Alpin.

Hab ich schon 15 Monate rumliegen, war damals wohl schon Auslaufmodell.
Erschreckend, wie hoch der "Turm" original ist (Halterung)!
Habe lange eine Bastellösung gesucht um es flacher hinzubekommen und mich so lange vom BC2006 veralbern lassen.


----------



## G.T.K. (4. Juni 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes?
> Sicher ne neue Schaltanlage!!
> Is das Rost oder roter Wüstensand am Kettenblatt?
> Interessanter Rahmen! Welches BJ? Ähnelt sehr meinem MATTS von 2003!



So kanns jetzt bleiben.

Schalt(-komponenten) werden erst getauscht bei Verschleiß, dann evtl. höherwertig oder leichter, mal sehen. 3x9 soll bleiben. Schalt/Bremshebeleinheit ist alte LX, die zu behalten hatte ich schon entschieden als ich mir die BB7 ausgesucht habe. Bis jetzt funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

Rotbrauner Sand, es ist alles fXXXXtrocken bei uns, auch die Haxn sehen dann so aus...

Rahmen dürfte MJ 2002 sein (mich dünkt, Sabine Spitz war auf solchen Rahmen sehr erfolgreich), habe ich im Frühjahr 2003 gekauft. Die Magnesium Rahmen hat es nur 2002-2004 gegeben, bei den ähnlich oder gleichen CENTURION Magfire weiß ichs nicht genau.


----------



## thesnake (5. Juni 2011)

Hi bike gemeinde sehr sehr geile bikes dabei 

da ich im Cross Country thread nur bilder en bischen falsch war ^^
nun hier 
dann will mal mein zusammen gebastelten draht Esel euch nicht vorenthalten 

nur die Blauen Kenda Reifen gibts nicht mehr optik klatte 1+ fahren 4-5 (in schul noten) 
Die wurden heute gegen Maxxis Advantage Vorne und Ardent Hinten ausgetauscht 













getauscht wird noch : LRS auf was breiteres/ Stabileres, Pedale zu reinen klickis, sattelstütze, federgabel und umwerfer das aber erst zur winter saisong voher ist da kein geld für ;-)

Lg Chris


----------



## Speedskater (5. Juni 2011)

Mein CC-Bike schaut im Moment so aus und wiegt 9,53 kg


----------



## biker_tobi (5. Juni 2011)

MEINS


----------



## der_dino (5. Juni 2011)

biker_tobi schrieb:


> MEINS



Sattelstellung sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus..also ich hätt' da schon Scheuerstellen xD


----------



## thesnake (5. Juni 2011)

@ biker_toni 
sehr geiles bergamont  gefällt mir sehr gut, was wiegt es ???

aber bitte verrate mir wie du es geschaft hast das dein bike so schön grade steht ohne ständer beim ersten bild seh ich ja den stock hinten aber bei den anderen bildern nich  *das wurmt mich grad voll* 

@ speedskater cool die gabel find ich richtig geil


----------



## Deleted 77286 (5. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein Specialized. Von den ursprünglichen Komponenten ist nicht mehr soviel übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tobi (5. Juni 2011)

der_dino schrieb:


> Sattelstellung sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus..also ich hätt' da schon Scheuerstellen xD



nö, ich nicht. 
die sattelstellung muß so, da ich eine schrittlänge von 86,5cm hab.


----------



## biker_tobi (5. Juni 2011)

thesnake schrieb:


> @ biker_toni
> sehr geiles bergamont  gefällt mir sehr gut, was wiegt es ???
> 
> aber bitte verrate mir wie du es geschaft hast das dein bike so schön grade steht ohne ständer beim ersten bild seh ich ja den stock hinten aber bei den anderen bildern nich  *das wurmt mich grad voll*
> ...




erst mal danke das das bike dir gefällt.

mein username ist nicht biker_toni sondern biker_tobi. aber das ist nicht so schlimm. tippfehler ?

mei radl wiegt ca. 12,5 kg und ich kann damit recht gut gas geben.
nur das mit dem stock und das gerdade stellen bleibt mein geheimniss. sorry.

gruß


----------



## Junior97 (5. Juni 2011)

aber wer sich mit Foto bearbeitung auskennt könnte es wissen


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> aber wer sich mit Foto bearbeitung auskennt könnte es wissen




so ist es wohl !


----------



## Junior97 (5. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> so ist es wohl !


 
wollen wir es ihm sagen?


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2011)

auf keinen fall :X


----------



## höhenangst (5. Juni 2011)

detailierte Bilder hab ich zur Zeit keine , 
der cobald Lrs ist etwas schwerer als die vorher verbauten aber auch bedeutend steifer und der Freilauf klingt so geil  

vorn ist ne Talas mit 140/120/ 100 drin und hinten hats 120 mm , 
Gewicht liegt z.Zeit bei 10,7 kg , es geht bestimmt leichter ist aber so ein guter Kompromiss 
 die RF next Carbonkurbeln sind erst vor kurzem dran gekommen 
habe die etwas schwereren Thomson Teile ( Vorbau und Stütze )irgendwelchen Carbonteilen vorgezogen der edlen Optik wegen 

Gruß


----------



## cpprelude (5. Juni 2011)

Schön Schön, nicht Schlecht mit den Parts auf 10,7 Kg gekommen zu sein. 
Ich hatte auch gern lust auf eine lautere Hinerradnabe, aber da ich mir schon Systemlaufräder gekauft habe, soll es so bleiben. Bin mit meinem Shimano Lrs sonst zufrieden.


----------



## thesnake (5. Juni 2011)

also abgesehn von dem stock der möglichkeit den ständer zu kaschieren fällt mir noch die idee reifen druck raus damit man ne grössere standfläche bekommt !? ne weg machen glaub ich net da gibts nen trick

@biker_tobi  sorry war keine absicht !!!!geil mal schnell ausem tobi nen toni gemacht   sorry war wirklich keine absicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (6. Juni 2011)

Die ersten 300 km haben wir zusammen schon absolviert 









rahmen poison alu 1700g
sattel tune 68g
Reifen race king 2,2 658g/659g
Kurbel alte gruppenlose shimano ( alu kettenblätter )
schaltwerk slx
kassette slx
kette slx
Umwerfer 970 xtr
Schalthebel 95x xtr
Bremsen xtr / julie mix
Pedale xtr


naben tune mig / mag
felgen frm
speichen und nippel von sapim
1438g

laut personenwage  9,3kg

Demnächst kommt noch:

hr bremse xtr
sattelstüze tohmson
leichtere sattelklemme

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2011)

300 km?
hast du sonntag etwa noch mal über 100 km abgerissen?

du bekommst auch nicht genug.
da können sich die jungs am sonntag hoffentlich warm anziehen. 


@ rest
das dingen wurde erst samstag in betrieb genommen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juni 2011)

@Peter88

Sag mal bitte was zur Gabel...  Hersteller, Gewicht..!?
Danke


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute, wollte mal ein feines Bike von einem guten Freund zeigen. Der Aufbau ist vor ein paar Tagen fertig geworden. Rocky Mountain Blizzard 04


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juni 2011)

Und wenn der Flite noch so ein Klassiker ist, hier ist er farblich fehl am Platze.
Sonst ein rundum gelungener Aufbau! Kannst deinem Freund gratulieren!


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2011)

Also mir ist es bissel zu bunt. Will nicht sagen sieht aus wie Restekiste aber irgendwie harmoniert es nicht, für mein Empfinden. Eventuell sollte er nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren damit er den Sattel mittiger klemmen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2011)

und was ist dann mit der pedal-knie-achse?


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du jetzt haut sie hin? 
Kenne ja den Fahrer nicht aber ich finde der Sattel ist arg weit hinten geklemmt - oder nicht?


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Juni 2011)

@Metrum

Eine Stütze ohne Offset ist glaub ich geplant.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juni 2011)

Das Rocky find ich toll, mir gefällt da auch der Flite, nur die Pedale find ich zu billig.
Das Specialized ganz oben gefällt mir auch super, fand die XC Rahmen schon immer ein optisches Highlight


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das Rocky auch cool, auch mit dem gelben Flite, das macht die Sache doch grad nicht langweilig, für diesen Thread ist es einfach klasse. Nur die grade Sattelstütze muss noch unbedingt drauf, nee Thomson wäre Top zum Vorbau. Viel Spaß deinem Freund damit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2011)

Mir ist das Rocky zu bunt.
Weiße Gabel, weißer Speedneedle o.ä.  und ´ne schwarze Sattelklemme..., mMn.


----------



## corfrimor (7. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Rocky absolut top, mit Ausnahme der Sattel + Stützenkombi; die verhunzt in meinen Augen das Gesamtbild. 

Die matte Stütze paßt IMHO nicht zum Vorbau (und sieht auch sonst nicht schön aus), zudem erzwingt der Versatz eine merkwürdige Sattelklemmung und der gelbe Sattel ist, naja, speziell.

Würde man statt dessen einen schwarzen Flite, und eine gerade Thomson-Sattelstütze montieren, sähe das ganze Rad gleich viel harmonischer aus und dann wäre die rote Gabel auch ok. Ach ja, den roten Schnellspanner an der Stütze würde ich noch durch eine schwarze Salsa Lip-Lock ersetzen.


Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Rocky zu bunt.
> Weiße Gabel, weißer Speedneedle o.ä.  und ´ne schwarze Sattelklemme..., mMn.



dito


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> dito



Na da sind wir zwei doch mal einer Meinung.  Schön!


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde mal sagen DREI! Denn ich hatte weiter oben auch schon geschrieben dass es nicht harmoniert! Aber feiert euch eben allein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahopro (7. Juni 2011)

mein neues bike! die gabel muss oben noch gekürzt werden...

grus, markus

[imgl]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/3/6/7/8/_/large/P1010521.JPG[/imgl]

[imgl]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/3/6/7/8/_/large/P1010519.JPG[/imgl]

[imgl]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/3/6/7/8/_/large/P1010517.JPG[/imgl]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal sagen DREI! Denn ich hatte weiter oben auch schon geschrieben dass es nicht harmoniert! Aber feiert euch eben allein!



Ok, komm´mit ins Boot! 1...2...3... ganz egal!


So 5 Kerle wie wir 4, gibt´s keine 3, denn wir 2 sind die 1igsten.., oder so!?
*schxxx Allehol*


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2011)

Das Müsing gefällt mir! 
Eventuell noch die Bremsleitung vorn optimieren, die Ventilkappen ändern und der Sattel wirkt bissel zu dominant - aber wenn er zum Arsch passt.  Ach ja, und die Sattelklemme wirkt popelig, hat was besseres verdient das Bike.


----------



## mahopro (7. Juni 2011)

ventilkappen und sattelklemme hast recht! der sattel passt ganz gut zum arsch. und sitzen tue ich auch gut drauf.


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Juni 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal sagen DREI! Denn ich hatte weiter oben auch schon geschrieben dass es nicht harmoniert! Aber feiert euch eben allein!



Ach komm, bevor noch einer weint, kriegst auch n Bier, ich hab davon genug .

Das Müsing sieht irgendwie total schick aus, eigentlich ganz einfach und serienmäßig aber schön das Bikes vom Hersteller mal schon so gut aussehen können


----------



## Peter88 (7. Juni 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Peter88
> 
> Sag mal bitte was zur Gabel...  Hersteller, Gewicht..!?
> Danke



770g inkl. kralle mit bei 200mm schaft und 460mm einbauhöhe

mehr kann ich über die gabel nicht sagen. hab sie gebraucht von einen freund gekauft.

gruß
peter


----------



## ICON82 (8. Juni 2011)

mahopro schrieb:


> mein neues bike! die gabel muss oben noch gekürzt werden...
> 
> grus, markus
> 
> ...



Ist das ne R7? Gefällt mir. Solide und gut das Rad.


----------



## mahopro (8. Juni 2011)

ja, ist ne r7...

gruß, markus


----------



## InoX (8. Juni 2011)

stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst. Ich hatte die als Reba abgetan aber wenn ich nur etwas genauer schaue sieht die ja ganz anders aus.  finde ich sehr schon die neue Lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (8. Juni 2011)

Bin auch am überlegen die zu kaufen. Fox und Magura ist mir irgendwie zu teuer und an das Gewicht kommen die nicht ran (zumindest nicht zu dem Preis).


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. Juni 2011)

Welche Magura kommt denn an die R7 nicht ran ? Die Durin spielt ja wohl in der gleichen Klasse. Alle doch wohl um die 1600g.


----------



## höhenangst (8. Juni 2011)

Tourenhardtails - altes Geraffel ( was noch standesgemäß bewegt wird)  : 
Tomac 00 Buckshot












Ibis Mojo 
















Klein Attitude sea&sky 





















Klein Attitude 20th anny


----------



## ICON82 (9. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Welche Magura kommt denn an die R7 nicht ran ? Die Durin spielt ja wohl in der gleichen Klasse. Alle doch wohl um die 1600g.



s.o. in der Klammer


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. Juni 2011)

OK hast recht.


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Juni 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


>


 
wie geil is den des bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (9. Juni 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wie geil is den des bitte !



Jetzt sehe ichs erst. Genial gemacht. Liebe zum Detail sage ich da nur.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2011)

Das hat echt was! :O


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juni 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Tourenhardtails - altes Geraffel ( was noch standesgemäß bewegt wird)  :
> Tomac 00 Buckshot
> 
> ...



Du hast echt ein Händchen für zeitlos-schöne, stilsichere Aufbauten.


----------



## höhenangst (9. Juni 2011)

jo , das ist der Ibis Handjob   

@ geisterfahrer :   Danke  , mir solls ja auch gefallen


----------



## Ianus (10. Juni 2011)

höhenangst schrieb:


> @ geisterfahrer : Danke , mir solls ja auch gefallen


 
Klein und fein 

Btw.....


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2011)

Man sieht mal wieder das es auch ohne sid und durin geht (erkenne sogar ich schüler). Klein ist einfach eine topmarke


----------



## Maxsch (11. Juni 2011)

Ja das Fahrrad ist schön bunt 

Hier mal meins.





[/URL]


----------



## Quator94 (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Barends an dem Trekking Ebike noch schwarz wären


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Passen die nicht gut?^^
Aber schön wenns ansonsten gefällt


----------



## lotus1990 (13. Juni 2011)

Jetzt trau ich mich auch mal meins reinzustellen, tauschen will ich noch die Gabel, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen das passt auch alles ganz gut zusammen, Sattelstütze und Sattel gefallen mir jetzt nicht soo, aber willst du ja eh noch tauschen


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Ja das Fahrrad ist schön bunt
> 
> Hier mal meins.



Geilstes Cube ever 
Die Laufräder sind einfach nur der Hammer in dem Bike, evtl. noch ein paar rot eloxierte Teile dran aber sonst, ein Traum.


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

So dann stelle ich hier auch maln paar mehr rein.


----------



## IceQ- (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> So dann stelle ich hier auch maln paar mehr rein.


Sorry, da kann ich aber nicht anders:


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Son Dreck, sch... Bildhoster.
Dachte mein Internet spinnt und deshalb wird nicht mehr geescheit angezeigt, heut morgen gings noch.
Danke dem Hinweis


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juni 2011)

So ein netter Hinweis wurde lange nicht mehr gegeben


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Dann hier nochmal


----------



## IceQ- (14. Juni 2011)

Sorry - aber mit dem Cube Trikot schiesst du echt den Vogel ab und dann noch der ernste Blick 

Ich finde das Cube irgendwie speziell - gar nicht mein Ding, aber es wirkt trotzdem nicht hässlich.

Interessanter Aspekt: Rad ist auf jedem Bild wunderschön sauber, sogar d' Reifen haben nix dunkles am weissen Rand - mein Rad ist nach 500m Ausfahrt Am Anfang des Waldes schon dreckig...


----------



## Maxsch (14. Juni 2011)

Ich versuche eigentlich nicht ernst zu gucken 
Das Trikot fand ich einfach ganz gut passend zum Fahrrad.
Ja speziell soll es schon sein, heißt natürlich nicht dass es jedem gefallen muss.
Sobald es dreckig ist putze ich es auch, an dem Tag hatte es etwa 60Km, zur Hälfte etwa Wald, hinter sich.
Bei dem trockenen Wetter bleibt bei mir da nur eine feine Staubschicht hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2011)

montier die bremshebel mal weiter innen am lenker.


----------



## Maxsch (14. Juni 2011)

Warum, was bringt mir das?
So wie ich sie ausgerichtet habe finde ich sie für mich optimal.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2011)

mit wie vielen fingern bremst du denn?

ich (und viele andere) bremse nur mit dem zeigefinger.
wenn ich den finger gerade nach vorne strecke, kann ich das ende vom bremshebel perfekt erreichen.


----------



## Maxsch (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bremse mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger.


----------



## d0r_t0d (14. Juni 2011)

die Bremse kannste auch locker mit nur einem Finger bedienen.
damit bleiben mehr Finger am Lenker und du hast mehr Kontrolle übers Rad.

Bedarf einer kurzen Umgewöhnung ist aber besser.


----------



## Maxsch (14. Juni 2011)

Werde ich mal testen, liegt vielleicht noch an meinem Cube Analog von letztem Jahr, da musste ich deutlich mehr Kraft aufwenden um zu bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (14. Juni 2011)

lotus1990 schrieb:


> Jetzt trau ich mich auch mal meins reinzustellen, tauschen will ich noch die Gabel, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker.


 
@Maxsch: Sehr stimmig aufgebauter Racer. Sprich: Es gibt nichts an dem Bike was farblich nicht zusammen passen würde .

Ist mal was anderes. Ich persönlich mag aber eher Mehrspeichenlaufräder und weniger bis kein Rot. In sachen Laufräder und Knallroter Farbe wird es einige geben denen das nicht gefällt, aber es muss dir gefallen .

Das Haibike wirkt von der Rahmen Geo auch schön sportlich . Wie du erwähnt hast willst du ja Sattel, Gabel, Sattelstange, Vorbau ud Lenker ändern. Bin mal gespannt wie es danach aussieht stell danach nochmal ein par Bilder rein . 

Eine Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung und ein weniger gepolsterter flacherer Sattel wären schön. Die Cockpithöhe ist gut so. Auf die Gabel den Vorbau und den Lenker dürfen wir gespannt sein. Gruß


----------



## lotus1990 (16. Juni 2011)

Die meisten Teile tausche ich wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr, da ich dieses Jahr schon LRS, Bremse und Schaltung getauscht habe und des leider alles ganz schön Teuer ist


----------



## InoX (16. Juni 2011)

ich bremse meistens mit dem Mittelfinger weil ich nach dem Zusammenbau nie daran gedacht habe die nach innen zu schieben. man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## Maxsch (16. Juni 2011)

Habes jetzt auch mal unterschiedlich getestet, also Bremshebel weiter nach innen gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, nur mit dem Mittelfinger bremsen würde im Grunde gehen, aber trotzdem ist es mir einfach am liebsten mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger zu bremsen, so muss ich da weniger Kraft aufwenden und habe den Lenker trotzdem noch fest im Griff, ok das kommt wohl auf das Gelände an das man fährt aber für meine Verhältnisse finde ich es so für mich persönlich am angenehmsten.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2011)

im endeffekt musst du sogar mehr kraft aufbringen, als wenn du den bremshebel nur mit dem zeigefinger am äußersten hebelende bedienst.

hebellänge ....


----------



## Puuhbaer (16. Juni 2011)

So dann postet ich meins auch mal.
Pedale werden noch getauscht in Eggbeater SC.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2011)

spitzenfoto :/


----------



## Maxsch (16. Juni 2011)

@k_star
Ja Recht haste schon, aber du weißt schon was ich meine, sagen wir halt "weniger anstrengen" 
@Puuhbaer
Dein Bike könnte man wohl etwas besser rüberbringen, schöner Hintergrund, bessere Belichtung und am besten auch noch scharf


----------



## Puuhbaer (16. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> @k_star
> Ja Recht haste schon, aber du weißt schon was ich meine, sagen wir halt "weniger anstrengen"
> @Puuhbaer
> Dein Bike könnte man wohl etwas besser rüberbringen, schöner Hintergrund, bessere Belichtung und am besten auch noch scharf



Mach ich noch, das war abends als ich das Bike holen war, da war es schon ein bissl dunkeln
ich mach ein besseres wenn die Pedale da sind 

Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## 12die4 (17. Juni 2011)

Puuhbaer schrieb:


> So dann postet ich meins auch mal.
> Pedale werden noch getauscht in Eggbeater SC.



Farblich schönes Bike. Viel mehr lässt sich leider nicht erkennen.
Der Sattel ist mir zu laut. Da würde ich nen einfachen schwarzen deutlich bevorzugen. Und die Felgenaufkleber gehören ab. Ansonsten aber wirklich hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (18. Juni 2011)

Neu sind nur Laufräder, Scheiben und die (göttlichen) X-King.


----------



## Maxsch (18. Juni 2011)

Fettes Teil, sind die Barends nicht etwas kurz?
Wirklich Wahnsinn wie dünn die Kettenstreben sind!! 
Hälts das auch alles? Naja wirds bestimmt, auch wenn man es sich vielleicht schwer vorstellen kann.
Jedenfalls ein edles Bike das aus der Masse hervorsticht 
Was wiegen die Bremsscheiben?
Gruss Max


----------



## Northern lite (18. Juni 2011)

Warum rotr Speichennippel????

um die Linie konsequent durchzuziehen wären doch goldene Nippel besser gewesen (dann natürlich die felgen entlabeln)


----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2011)

göttlich bis die ersten stollen abreissen......


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir gut, das Orbea...einzig die roten Speichennippel wirken etwas "unruhig"....sonst top.
Hier mal mein neuer Aufbau...heut fertig geworden :


----------



## Maxsch (18. Juni 2011)

@Cuberia
Sieht schon schick aus, aber mit dem RoRo hinten hast du dort doch bestimmt einen heftigen Verschleiß oder?


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

Ja, das schon...der hält vielleicht eine Saison...aber der Reifen ist so genial...leicht, rollt super, ausreichend Grip...und wird tubeless gefahren sofort dicht...bleibt der doch recht hohe Verschleiss...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> göttlich bis die ersten stollen abreissen......



Dann gibt es halt neue, sind bei der Wertigkeit des Bikes mit Sicherheit drin!


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bikes! 
Nur den Sinn von negativen Vorbauten mit ner Horde Spacern drunter werd ich wohl nie verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Schlappen abgefahren sind kommen bei mir auch vorne und hinten die Rocket Ron Evo drauf + Conti Light Schläuche.


----------



## Kastel67 (18. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Fettes Teil, sind die Barends nicht etwas kurz?
> Wirklich Wahnsinn wie dünn die Kettenstreben sind!!
> Hälts das auch alles? Naja wirds bestimmt, auch wenn man es sich vielleicht schwer vorstellen kann.
> Jedenfalls ein edles Bike das aus der Masse hervorsticht
> ...



Ich habe alles gewogen ... bei den Bremsscheiben war dann die Batterie leer.

Die Barends sind grade so lang, dass sie bequem in die Faust passen. Alles andere ist Hirschgeweih.

Die Strebe hält.


----------



## Kastel67 (18. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes!
> Nur den Sinn von negativen Vorbauten mit ner Horde Spacern drunter werd ich wohl nie verstehen...



Den Sinn wirst Du verstehen, wenn Du das erste mal beim Umbauen feststellst, dass das Schaftrohr Deiner sündteuren Gabel für den neuen Rahmen 2 mm zu kurz ist und diese 2 mm beim Abfall liegen weil ein Rad mit ohne Spacer ach wie cool ist.


----------



## Kastel67 (18. Juni 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, das Orbea...einzig die roten Speichennippel wirken etwas "unruhig"....sonst top.
> Hier mal mein neuer Aufbau...heut fertig geworden :



Meinem Rad farbliche Unruhe vorzuwerfen, wegen roten Speichennippel, entspricht in dem Fall dem Werfen mit Hinkelsteinen im Glashaus. 

An die Dinger unter dem Sattel werde ich mich nie gewöhnen. Erinnert mich immer an einen Deutsche-Doge-Rüden von hinten.

Ansonsten fähiges Rad. Hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

auch n schickes ams....mach das mit den rocket ron´s....rollen wie verrückt


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> An die Dinger unter dem Sattel werde ich mich nie gewöhnen



hmmmm, nennen sich satteltaschen ...ist doch schon die kleinste, die ich auftreiben konnte...ist nur n schlauch und n minitool drin.

ja, und deine speichennippel...ich sag mal so, es gibt schlimmeres 

achja, ich glaub, ich erinnere mich an dein ams....schwarz mit viiiiiiel gold, oder ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (18. Juni 2011)

Cuberia schrieb:


> auch n schickes ams....mach das mit den rocket ron´s....rollen wie verrückt



Deines ist auch nice! 

Rollen die Rocket Rons eigentlich merklich besser als der Racing Ralph oder liegt der Vorteil einfach nur am Gewicht?


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

schwer zu sagen...die rons sind halt ne ecke leichter....vom profil her sollte eigentlich der ralph besser rollen...eigentlich...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Den Sinn wirst Du verstehen, wenn Du das erste mal beim Umbauen feststellst, dass das Schaftrohr Deiner sündteuren Gabel für den neuen Rahmen 2 mm zu kurz ist und diese 2 mm beim Abfall liegen weil ein Rad mit ohne Spacer ach wie cool ist.



Das mache ich im Übrigen genauso!


----------



## Cuberia (18. Juni 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das mache ich im Übrigen genauso!



ist optisch und gewichtstechnisch  glaub ich auch noch vertretbar...solange keine ganzen türme drunter sind...bei mir sind 20 mm drunter....


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes!
> Nur den Sinn von negativen Vorbauten mit ner Horde Spacern drunter werd ich wohl nie verstehen...






Kastel67 schrieb:


> Den Sinn wirst Du verstehen, wenn Du das erste mal beim Umbauen feststellst, dass das Schaftrohr Deiner sündteuren Gabel für den neuen Rahmen 2 mm zu kurz ist und diese 2 mm beim Abfall liegen weil ein Rad mit ohne Spacer ach wie cool ist.



KRIS hat wohl recht!

Du hast deinen Vorbau mit ca. 25mm Spacer unterlegt (5mm oben drauf), und fährst ihn Negativ, wieso? Wenn du den Schaft um 20mm köpfen, und dein Vorbau normal Montieren würdest, hättest du von der Geo & vom Fahrfeeling rein gar kein unterschied! Optisch wurde dein Orbea besser aussehen, und ganz nebenbei hättest du noch 10mm Luft für einen neuen Rahmen
Sei doch nicht gleich so auf Angriff und Ironie, ist doch klar das dein Rad als ganzes nicht jedem gefällt, ist halt so....


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2011)

mal was zur galerie beitragen, weil touren fahren geht damit doch auch


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes HAIBIKE, sieht wirklich gut aus. Wie bist du mit der Maxxis Kombi zufrieden, hast du evtl. einen vergleich zu Rocket Ron? Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2011)

danke 
bin mit der reifen kombi sehr zufrieden, vorn fahr ich schon lange den tt und hab für mich da auch noch nix besseres gefunden , außer dem advantage wenn es sehr matschig wird.
hinten hab ich den roro schon probiert und finde er roll genau so leicht / gut wie der crossmark und auch bremstraktion und seitenhalt sind gleichauf nur meine ich das der crossmark leichter zu kontrollieren ist wenns hinterrad doch mal wegrutscht und er kündigt es geschmeidiger an... sind aber alles nur subjektive meinungen 
meine nicht geeichte 10 euro waage sagt im mom mit flaschenhalter tacho und kettenstrebenschutz 9,07 kg


----------



## Kastel67 (19. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal was zur galerie beitragen, weil touren fahren geht damit doch auch



Heidelberger Schloß??

Könnten die auch mal renovieren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2011)

jo erstes bild HD schloss (wirklich bedürftig) und ne halbe stunde vorher das zweite bild oben auf dem weißen stein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohral (22. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update von meinem Scott. Neuer Sattel und ein konischer Spacer damits zwischen Lenker und Steuersatz nicht ganz so nach Türmchenbauen ausschaut. Außerdem gabs einen neuen Satz Reifen.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Juni 2011)

Wiso, der Eifelturm verläuft doch auch konisch .

Schertz bei Seite, Reifen: Die schwartzen hab ich auch lieber als die mit den weißen streifen.
Sattel: was war denn mit dem alten, war doch ein Tundra oder?

Spacer: Im vergleich sieht`s jetzt besser aus aber recht hoch das ganze.

Die Rg ist XL stimmts?


----------



## IceQ- (22. Juni 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wiso, der Eifelturm verläuft doch auch konisch .


lol.
Forahl scheint kleiner Riese zu sein


----------



## fohral (22. Juni 2011)

Ja der kleinste bin ich nicht gerade 

Fast, RG ist XXL Ich kam mit dem Tundra überhaupt nicht klar! Hab dann noch eine Weile den Arione draufgehabt, besser, aber auch nicht das Wahre und jetzt ist es wieder ein Flite geworden!

Gruß


----------



## David91 (22. Juni 2011)

Habs zwar schon im Cube-Forum gepostet, aber warum soll es hier nicht auch hinpassen?  So vor 12 Tagen beim Händler abgeholt, kurzfristig werde ich wohl die Reifen gegen Rocket Rons tauschen, ansonsten fahre ich denke bis Ende des Jahres in der Konfiguration. 

Übern Winter dann mal ein wenig Aufrüsten und Abspecken, vielleicht schaff ichs bis zur 10,xx. Momentan liege ich bei knapp 12 Kilos, denke da steckt aber noch einiges an Potenzial drin, oder was meint ihr? Ist soweit alles Serie bis auf die Laufräder, da hab ich die Easton gegen Notubes Olympic mit American Classic Naben tauschen lassen und fahre seitdem auch Tubeless.


----------



## kris. (22. Juni 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Den Sinn wirst Du verstehen, wenn Du das erste mal beim Umbauen feststellst, dass das Schaftrohr Deiner sündteuren Gabel für den neuen Rahmen 2 mm zu kurz ist und diese 2 mm beim Abfall liegen weil ein Rad mit ohne Spacer ach wie cool ist.



Das ist dann natürlich ärgerlich, aber so einen Schaft kann man auch wechseln lassen. Hat mich bei meiner Gabel 50 EUR inkl. Porto gekostet und hält bombig! 

"Ach wie cool" ist mit wurscht, habe auch 2 Spacer unterm Vorbau, weils so einfach passt. Aber der Vorbau ist auch positiv verbaut...


----------



## 12die4 (22. Juni 2011)

David91 schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon im Cube-Forum gepostet, aber warum soll es hier nicht auch hinpassen?  So vor 12 Tagen beim Händler abgeholt, kurzfristig werde ich wohl die Reifen gegen Rocket Rons tauschen, ansonsten fahre ich denke bis Ende des Jahres in der Konfiguration.
> 
> Übern Winter dann mal ein wenig Aufrüsten und Abspecken, vielleicht schaff ichs bis zur 10,xx. Momentan liege ich bei knapp 12 Kilos, denke da steckt aber noch einiges an Potenzial drin, oder was meint ihr? Ist soweit alles Serie bis auf die Laufräder, da hab ich die Easton gegen Notubes Olympic mit American Classic Naben tauschen lassen und fahre seitdem auch Tubeless.



Wenn du gut Geld reinbutterst, kommst du ganz sicher auf 10,xx kg. Allerdings ist der Cube Rahmen selber nicht der leichteste. Laufräder wären schonmal ein guter Ansatz. Ich würde aber nicht auf eine Olympics/AMC Kombi setzen, sondern lieber Alpine/Acros. Die Alpine ist gleichzeitig leichter und steifer und die Acros sind deutlich langlebiger und robuster als die American Classic Naben (allerdings auch etwas schwerer).

Weitere sinnvolle Ansätze wären Sattel, Griffe und wie du schon sagtest, die Reifen.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juni 2011)

Vor 2 Jahren oder so gabs mal in einer der Bikebravos einen Artikel, wo einige Bikehersteller gebeten wurden, "ab Werk" getunte Fullys einzuschicken. Ziel: Unter 10 Kilo. Damals war das Cube AMS 100 der einzige Alurahmen, aber gewichtsmäßig nicht das Schlußlicht. Waren so 9,3 Kilo glaube ich, allerdings mit allen Registern gezogen: Clavicula, Speedneedle, i9 LRS und und und. Da stand der finanzielle Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen, aber es zeigte, was mit dem Rahmen machbar ist.

Das AMS ist für mich halt auch kein gewichtsoptimierter Racer, sondern ein sportlicher Allrounder. Da will extremer Leichtbau irgendwie nicht richtig passen. Versuch nicht, das allerletzte Gramm rauszuholen, sondern achte auf gute Funktion und dem Einsatzzweck angemessene Haltbarkeit. Wenns dann am Ende 11 oder 11,5 Kilo sind, auch egal.


----------



## David91 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe das denke sehr ähnlich, mit dem Bike erhebe ich nicht wirklich den Anspruch auf ein reinrassiges Racefully, dann hätte ich mir ein Carbon-Fully oder ein leichtes HT geholt, was aber zwecks eines schmaleren Geldbeutes nicht so leicht machbar ist (hab so schon ne gute Weile gespart hehe). 

Von allzu extremen Leichtbau halte ich persönlich sowieso nicht allzu viel, hängt eben auch einiges von der Form ab, wie schnell oder weniger schnell man bei Marathons etc. ist. Dennoch bin ich nicht abgeneigt gegen ein kleineres Gewicht, soferns im Rahmen bleibt, was das finanzielle angeht.   Die Laufräder konnte ich zB relativ günstig dazuordern, sowieso hab ich für das Bike einen Preis weit unter uvp bezahlt. 2500 hätte ich dafür nämlich nicht auf den Tisch gelegt, dann wäre ich zu einem Versender gegangen. 

Ich glaube in den dunklen und kalten Wintertagen, wenn mal wieder aufgrund von zu viel Schnee nicht ans Biken zu denken ist, werde ich das Gute Stück mal auseinander nehmen, ums gründlich zu warten. Dabei gleichzeitig bisschen mit der Waage schauen was die Teile wiegen. Danach kann man ja meist besser planen, wo man am einfachsten und im Verhältnis günstigsten ein paar Gramm abspecken kann. Melde  mich dann in 6 Monaten nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shylock (23. Juni 2011)

So,hier müsste es passen,einige Monate zu jung fürs Youngtimer-Forum aber immer noch ein prima Tourenfully.
Verbaut hab ich DTSwiss x1900(bin auch kein Fliegengewicht) mit Bontrager XR2 und Latexmilch.Fox Vanilla RLC,RC mit Titanfeder,Syntace VRO,Time Pedale,Nokon Züge,der Rest XT....
Das Zeug muß funktionieren.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waldtierMV (23. Juni 2011)

Chickes Teil das Intense!

Möchte euch nen Update meines Fluents nicht vorenthalten.
Habe vor einigen Wochen einen Riss im Rahmen entdeckt, mich bei meinem Fachhändler gemeldet und Dieser hat sich mit Stevens in Verbindung gesetzt. Das kam dabei raus:
















Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle mal an das Team von Radsport Sonntag in Berlin!


----------



## Kastel67 (23. Juni 2011)

David91 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das denke sehr ähnlich, mit dem Bike erhebe ich nicht wirklich den Anspruch auf ein reinrassiges Racefully, dann hätte ich mir ein Carbon-Fully oder ein leichtes HT geholt, was aber zwecks eines schmaleren Geldbeutes nicht so leicht machbar ist (hab so schon ne gute Weile gespart hehe).
> 
> Von allzu extremen Leichtbau halte ich persönlich sowieso nicht allzu viel, hängt eben auch einiges von der Form ab, wie schnell oder weniger schnell man bei Marathons etc. ist. Dennoch bin ich nicht abgeneigt gegen ein kleineres Gewicht, soferns im Rahmen bleibt, was das finanzielle angeht.   Die Laufräder konnte ich zB relativ günstig dazuordern, sowieso hab ich für das Bike einen Preis weit unter uvp bezahlt. 2500 hätte ich dafür nämlich nicht auf den Tisch gelegt, dann wäre ich zu einem Versender gegangen.
> 
> Ich glaube in den dunklen und kalten Wintertagen, wenn mal wieder aufgrund von zu viel Schnee nicht ans Biken zu denken ist, werde ich das Gute Stück mal auseinander nehmen, ums gründlich zu warten. Dabei gleichzeitig bisschen mit der Waage schauen was die Teile wiegen. Danach kann man ja meist besser planen, wo man am einfachsten und im Verhältnis günstigsten ein paar Gramm abspecken kann. Melde  mich dann in 6 Monaten nochmal



Mit meinen seeligen AMS 100 bin ich 15 - 18 Marathon gefahren. Das AMS wird echt unterschätzt. Vor allem kann man mit zwei Flaschenhalter auf einem Fully unterwegs sein. Das ist auf Distanzen bis 50 km ein echter Vorteil. Gewicht geht mit wenig Aufwand auf 11 kg. 
Macht natürlich nicht so einen dicken und langen Schw** wie eines von den 100 - 200 Speci oder Scott im Startblock.


----------



## mission-husky (24. Juni 2011)

meine gfk-bitch für gemütliche touren, `ne mischung aus modern und oldschool...


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. Juni 2011)

Ein kurioses Bild von der gestrigen Tour... Plötzlich sah es aus wie im Winter. War eine ganz interessante Atmosphäre. Ich konnte das Licht leider nicht richtig einfangen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2011)

Letztes Jahr war dieses Zeug in Berlin übertrieben viel unterwegs. Echt eklig. Das ganze Wohnzimmer war voll, wenn man die Balkontür offen war.
Dass dein Rad toll ist, muss ich wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lotus1990 (24. Juni 2011)

Update:
Sattel und Stütze


----------



## cpprelude (24. Juni 2011)

Na das sieht doch schonmal ne ganze Ecke besser aus.


----------



## cpprelude (24. Juni 2011)

Und passt es denn jetzt auch technisch ohne kröpfung, oder wirds noch ev. durch einen längeren Vorbau ausgeglichen?


----------



## ICON82 (25. Juni 2011)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Ein kurioses Bild von der gestrigen Tour... Plötzlich sah es aus wie im Winter. War eine ganz interessante Atmosphäre. Ich konnte das Licht leider nicht richtig einfangen.



Geil! Die Gabel finde ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## cpprelude (25. Juni 2011)

Mein neues Gestell . Ihr habt ja Recht, es ist kein fertiges Bike, aber ich wollte mal gezeigt haben was hier später nochmal 
als fertiges Bike zu sehen sein wird . Bis denne.


----------



## Laktathunter (26. Juni 2011)

Geiler Rahmen, mal gewogen?


----------



## Maxsch (26. Juni 2011)

mission-husky schrieb:


> meine gfk-bitch für gemütliche touren, `ne mischung aus modern und oldschool...



Ich finde das Teil sieht echt schick aus!
Schön schwarz


----------



## cpprelude (26. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Geiler Rahmen, mal gewogen?


 
Jetzt ja. 1704 g ohne Schaltauge und Sattelkleme, also kein Leichtgewicht aber ich muß erstmal nicht Extrem-leichtbau 
betreiben, das wäre ein zu großer sprung. Will halt auch die Erfahrung gemacht haben.


----------



## wellness_28 (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein 2 Jahre altes Hawk 55. Zuletzt habe ich die billige Suntour XCR durch eine Rock Shox Recon (coil) ersetzt. Die Kurbel würde ich gerne noch durch ein schwarzes Modell ersetzen. Mal sehen ob ich an meinem ersten richtigen MTB noch rumbastle oder ob ich mir vielleicht dieses Jahr doch noch ein All-Mountain gönne.


----------



## ICON82 (26. Juni 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Jetzt ja. 1704 g ohne Schaltauge und Sattelkleme, also kein Leichtgewicht aber ich muß erstmal nicht Extrem-leichtbau
> betreiben, das wäre ein zu großer sprung. Will halt auch die Erfahrung gemacht haben.



Was? Ist das Ding mit irgendwas gefüllt oder ist der so groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2011)

Wie bitte, komplett nackt über 1700g? Da machen mich weder Gewicht noch Aussehen an.


----------



## cpprelude (26. Juni 2011)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Was? Ist das Ding mit irgendwas gefüllt oder ist der so groß?


Gr. L



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie bitte, komplett nackt über 1700g? Da machen mich weder Gewicht noch Aussehen an.


 Was hat`n das Aussehen mit dem Gewicht zu tun?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2011)

Habe ich geschrieben, dass es da eine Beziehung gibt?


----------



## zuki (26. Juni 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Habe ich geschrieben, dass es da eine Beziehung gibt?



Nein, weder noch.


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juni 2011)

Das Gewicht kann doch einfach nicht wahr sein. Das ist ja bald das doppelte der Topversion.


----------



## cpprelude (26. Juni 2011)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kann doch einfach nicht wahr sein. Das ist ja bald das doppelte der Topversion.


 
Hauptsache ich werde nacher mit dem Endergebnis zufrieden sein .

Nur weil es heutzutage möglich ist Rahmen unter 1000 g zu bauen,
muss man ja nicht dafür sein Bausparvertrag auflösen.


----------



## ayscha (26. Juni 2011)

Servus Gemeinde
Hier mein Bike





Details: Rahmen   CR 10
            Gabel       RST First Air
            LRS          AMC Terrain
            Bremse     AVID Ultimate VR/HR 160mm
            Schaltung SRAM X0 - Nokon Schaltzug

            Gewicht : 12,1kg


Gruß Ayscha


----------



## ayscha (26. Juni 2011)

Servus 
Hier noch das Bild






Gruß Ayscha


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nur weil es heutzutage möglich ist Rahmen unter 1000 g zu bauen,
> muss man ja nicht dafür sein Bausparvertrag auflösen.



Für den Preis gibt es sicher Leichteres. So ist es ja nicht.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (26. Juni 2011)

Mal was anderes, ein Scale.


----------



## wellness_28 (26. Juni 2011)

wie findet ihr mein Hawk weiter oben ?
nicht besonderes ? langweilig ? oder ganz OK ?
vielleicht Vorschläge, was man verbessern könnte ?

Danke !


----------



## Metrum (26. Juni 2011)

Ich würde noch ne schwarze Kurbel ans Hawk basteln! Hätte noch ne schwarze Deus über, würde suuuuper passen. 
P.S. Man kann die Bilder auch nicht größer machen und in Deinem Profil sind keine.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2011)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> wie findet ihr mein Hawk weiter oben ?
> nicht besonderes ? langweilig ? oder ganz OK ?
> vielleicht Vorschläge, was man verbessern könnte ?
> 
> Danke !



die sattelposition ....


----------



## wellness_28 (26. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Werd ich mal versuchen umzusetzen.


----------



## cpprelude (26. Juni 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Für den Preis gibt es sicher Leichteres. So ist es ja nicht.
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


 
Es ging nur darum das gleich beide Extreme verglichen worden.
Ich weiß, so mit 1200 g - 1300 g ist man auch dabei in der 
Preisklasse, aber ich habe nicht´s gefunden was so geil aussah wie das
Scale. Aber danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (27. Juni 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich weiß, so mit 1200 g - 1300 g ist man auch dabei in der
> Preisklasse, aber ich habe nicht´s gefunden was so geil aussah wie das
> Scale. Aber danke.



1200-1300g wird schon schwierig bei 450-500 Euro. Aber der Lack bei Deinem Scott macht mal locker um die 100g Gewicht. Eloxierte Rahmen wiegen halt weniger.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2011)

quantec slr?


----------



## zuki (27. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> quantec slr?



Ich sagte ja auch schwierig. Nicht unmöglich.


----------



## dkiki (27. Juni 2011)

update vor dem gestrigen marathon meines marin team issues.
lasst was hören


----------



## corfrimor (27. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> quantec slr?



An sich ein sehr guter und preiswerter Rahmen. Aber 550mm Oberrohrlänge in Rahmengröße M!? Was soll das denn? Oder wird da anders gemessen?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (27. Juni 2011)

http://quantec.ccmsport.de/index.php?id=307#c991


----------



## cpprelude (27. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> quantec slr?


 
GENAU!!! Das Qantec hab ich nähmlich auch gemeint. Sieht auch schick aus, in den Rahmen eingelassene Kabelführungen usw.

Hatte es vorm kauf auch schon gesehen, hätte es auch werden können wenn es kein Pressfit Gehäuse hätte, ich wollte unbedingt so wenig Teile wie möglich dazu kaufen. 

Aber ich bereue es trotzdem kein bischen. Es wird 
sich schon prima fahren lassen. das sieht man dem Rahmen einfach an denn es ist immer noch ein Scale auch wenn`s etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2011)

Fast fertig, fehlt nur noch meine schwarze XT kurbel 

Gruß
George


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. Juni 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> hatte es vorm kauf auch schon gesehen, hätte es auch werden können wenn es kein pressfit gehäuse hätte, ich wollte unbedingt so wenig teile wie möglich dazu kaufen.



Das SLR Racing wirst du aber bestimmt noch ohne Press-Fit Lager bekommen, das neue ist ja gerade mal seit gut 2 Monaten erhältlich, 
bei einigen Shops dürfte der Rahmen noch immer lagernd sein!


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juni 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Fast fertig, fehlt nur noch meine schwarze XT kurbel
> 
> Gruß
> George



Schick 
Dreh doch noch den vorderen Schnellspanner so, dass er nach hinten schließt. (unter´s Tauchrohr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. Juni 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Das SLR Racing wirst du aber bestimmt noch ohne Press-Fit Lager bekommen, das neue ist ja gerade mal seit gut 2 Monaten erhältlich,
> bei einigen Shops dürfte der Rahmen noch immer lagernd sein!


 
 Danke für den Tip aber nu ist zu spät, aber wie gesagt ich bin dennoch zufrieden. Deins sieht schick aus habs mir grad mal angeschaut. Ps. gut geführte Teileliste.


----------



## SingleLight (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde den Scott Rahmen schick, lass Dich nicht irre machen, wenn man damit keine Rennen gewinnen will, das können hier eh die wenigsten Wird sicher ein robustes XC Bike, das bestimmt viel Spaß macht, trinkste halt einfach schneller die 750ml aus der Trinkflasche leer und schon biste leichter als die vielen "Leichtbau Bikes" die oft sogar mit zwei von den dicken Pullen rumfahren. Hier ist auch irgendwie der falsche Thread um sich über 1700g Rahmen aufzuregen, ich will hier schicke Bikes sehen, egal was die wiegen!


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Schick
> Dreh doch noch den vorderen Schnellspanner so, dass er nach hinten schließt. (unter´s Tauchrohr)


 

Muss ich mal versuchen 

Gruß
George


----------



## ICON82 (28. Juni 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich werde nacher mit dem Endergebnis zufrieden sein .
> 
> Nur weil es heutzutage möglich ist Rahmen unter 1000 g zu bauen,
> muss man ja nicht dafür sein Bausparvertrag auflösen.



Ja schon aber ich gehe davon aus, dass da Anbauteile dran kommen, die verhälnismäßig teuer sind. Das Phänomen gibts leider immer wieder. Der Rahmen ist schließlich das Herzstück eines jeden Rads.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Juni 2011)

@ICON82 Hast schon recht aber schauen wir mal wie es wird.


----------



## Trottel (28. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder ein Bild:




Der Hintergrund ist wirklich sehr ungünstig gewählt 

Trainingsbike.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

.....


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2011)

@Trottel

das "Trainingsbike" ist cool, gefällt mir.

mal kurz ne Frage an alle die so ein Trainigsbike haben: Ist es denn nicht sinnvoller auf dem Rad auch zu trainieren auf dem man die Rennen bestreitet? Oder liege ich da Falsch ?
Mir geht es jetzt speziell um das Handling das Fahrgefühl und das zurechtkommen mit dem Fahrwerk. Bringt ja nix wenn ich auf nem Rad das 10,5 Kg hat und SLX, RS Tora etc trainiere und dann auf nem 8,8 Kg Carbon HT mit SID und XX Renne fahre ??

VG
Marco


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Bringt ja nix wenn ich auf nem Rad das 10,5 Kg hat und SLX, RS Tora etc trainiere und dann auf nem 8,8 Kg Carbon HT mit SID und XX Renne fahre ??



Bringt mindestens Kondition. Bei vielleicht 10.000 km Konditionstraining im Jahr muss man ja nicht das teure Material verheizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (29. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Trottel
> 
> das "Trainingsbike" ist cool, gefällt mir.
> 
> ...



Macht Sinn. 
Mag aber sicher Leute geben, die auf jedem Bike eine "gute Figur" machen. Vielleicht brauchen diese ein Bike was sie beim Training mehr fordert.


----------



## zuki (29. Juni 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Trottel
> 
> das "Trainingsbike" ist cool, gefällt mir.
> 
> mal kurz ne Frage an alle die so ein Trainigsbike haben: Ist es denn nicht sinnvoller auf dem Rad auch zu trainieren auf dem man die Rennen bestreitet? Oder liege ich da Falsch ?



Ja, normalerweise sollte man das Bike mit dem man trainiert auch im Wettkampf verwenden. Man sollte auch keine größeren Veränderungen während der Saison vornehmen.

Da Hobbysportler meist ein begrenztes Budget haben, gibt es ein paar mit Schlechtwetter-Bikes. Ein reines Trainings-Bike macht eigentlich keinen Sinn. Es sei denn, man hat ein Rad mit absolut identischer Geometrie, bis hin zu Sattel, Pedale etc.


----------



## corfrimor (29. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr' im Training neben dem RR häufig mein Starrbike mit XO-Gripshiftern. Im Rennen und auf schönen, v.a. langen Touren nehm' ich wiederum mein Fully mit XTR-Triggern - also das totale Kontrastprogramm. Und das macht mir gar nix 

Die Sitzhöhe und Position über dem Tretlager sowie die Sättel sind allerdings bei allen Rädern identisch, Griffweite und Sattelüberhöhung bei den MTB's zumindest sehr ähnlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2011)

ich hab als trainignsrad extra eisn mit starrgabel + nabendynamo. ist so 3kg schwerer und solid as a rock.
ich verhunz doch net das gute material im training 
sitz pos sollte natuerlich passen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Juni 2011)

Ja ok sehe ich auch ein. Wenn man sowas Professionell in ein em Team macht ist das schon ok. 
Aber bei meinen "gigantischen" 2000km Jahreslaufleistung nützt das wohl herzlich wenig.


----------



## Trottel (29. Juni 2011)

Mit der Unterschiedlichen Geometrie habe ich keine Probleme, da ich auch oft das MTB gegen ein Rennrad tausche im Training.

Mit einem "Trainingsbike" kann ich eben auch mal im Training was probieren und wenn´s schief kostet es nicht gleich ein paar hundert Euro. 
Mit dem Bike würde ich ggf. auch Rennen fahren, die von der Bodenbeschaffenheit nach langem anhaltenden Regen Materialmordend wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert-muc (29. Juni 2011)

Nicht ganz neu, hab ich auch schon länger, aber kam irgendwie nie dazu ein Foto zu machen...
Vielleicht schaff ichs mal, das Teil wirklich sauberzumachen und ein besseres Foto zu machen, irgendwann die nächsten Jahre mal 

Rennerprobt isses, dank meiner diversen gesundheitlichen/unfallbedingten Probleme dieses Jahr leider nur einmal.

Nicht der unbedingte Luxus, aber taugen tuts erstmal.
Cube Elite HPC, R7 MRD (100mm), Crossmax SLR, Marta SL, XTR, Syntace
Sattel ist eine Notlösung nachdem der SLR gebrochen ist.
As-is (inkl. Dreck) unter 10kg.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2011)

warum zeigt deine sattelnase so nach oben ...?? ???


----------



## SingleLight (30. Juni 2011)

Das sieht doch extremer aus als es wahrscheinlich ist, wenn er mit 30mm Sag fährt geht die Nase doch runter

Sonst gefällt mir das Cube ganz gut, nur die Silberne Gabelkrone gefällt mir nicht so richtig, der Übergang Steuerrohr zur Gabel ist schon krass.
Ach so, die Barends sind auch nicht schön. Sonst aber ganz jutt


----------



## robert-muc (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, der Sattel gehört noch etwas weiter runter (sieht auf dem Bild aber wesentlich schlimmer aus als es ist), taugt mir aber generell nicht.
Hab vorher den SLR durch meine eigene Blödheit erledigt gehabt, und das Budget gibt aktuell keinen neuen her.

Ergongriffe/Barends muss ich mir noch überlegen, wenn ich nicht bald eine Einstellung finde wo mir die wirklich taugen hau ich die sowieso weg.


----------



## neddie (3. Juli 2011)

Bitte sehr, hier mein 96er Cannondale SV 700 was damals für Cross-Country ausgelegt war und sich noch heut nicht zu verstecken braucht was aber auch am Biker liegt


----------



## Luzifer (3. Juli 2011)

Bist Du denn etwa noch hässlicher als dein Rad ???



War nur ein Witz 

Dein Bike gefällt mir zwar trotzdem nicht, ist aber auf jeden Fall mal was anderes.


----------



## domineque (3. Juli 2011)

Dann zeig ich mein Bike für den täglichen Arbeitsweg auch mal. Fehlen tut nur noch der Specialized Phenom Sattel und die Ritchey V5 Pedale sowie 2x Race King in 2,2. Da aber erstmal die Kasse erschöpft ist muss es wohl vorerst so gehn. Spacerturm bleibt erstmal, falls ich nochmal die Gabel tausche zwecks besserer Verkaufsmöglichkeit. Die Barends kommen wohl wieder ab. Stören mich optisch ganz schön. Flaschenhalter wird noch abgeschliffen und für die Gabel bräucht ich noch Silberne Decals. Nur wo bekomm ich sowas her.?????


----------



## waldtierMV (3. Juli 2011)

Bist du mit dem Laufradsatz zufrieden? Liebäugle auch mit dem XT-LRS...

Decals: http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?k=3581


----------



## Ianus (3. Juli 2011)

Einmal im Monat darf es wenigstens mal an die frische Luft


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Einmal im Monat darf es wenigstens mal an die frische Luft



Aber leider nur auf den Balkon...


----------



## unocz (3. Juli 2011)

Genial !!!!!!


----------



## xv3 (3. Juli 2011)

Klein gefällt mir immer wieder... 

Hier mal meins nach dem Aufbau


----------



## domineque (3. Juli 2011)

@waldtierMV

Wer weniger als 230 Flocken für einen LRS ausgeben will kommt an den XT s halt kaum vorbei vom Gewicht. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Habe sie aber auch erst seit Oktober oder so. Fürs Arbeitsrad sind sie bestens geeignet.

PS: Vielen Dank für die Decals geschichte


----------



## neddie (3. Juli 2011)

Ey Luzifer,

na ich seh viel besser aus als mein Bike 

Was für Bikes fährst Du?

Naja,das mit Bikes ist wie bei Musik immer Geschmackssache.
Ist halt sag mal n Exot


----------



## Ianus (3. Juli 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber leider nur auf den Balkon...


 
Das Problem ist, das die alten MC1 Farben unter Sonneneinstahlung leider ein starkes Farbfading entwickelten und dummerweise ist mein Rahmenset (fast) ungefahren. Zum Rumgurken habe ich das Sea&Sky, das ab 1994 dauerhaft lichtechte Lackierungen besaß und zudem schon die eine oder andere Macke hatte, bevor es zu mir kam........


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. Juli 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Einmal im Monat darf es wenigstens mal an die frische Luft



Ein Traum....  und dazu im Liegestuhl danebenliegen, was zum genüsslichen Schlürfen und bike und Aussicht genißene!!
Wusste gar nicht mehr, dass du so nen geilen Balkon hast, suuuuper!!!
BTW, was macht dein CD CX , will das neue Freunde zum Spielen??


----------



## Luzifer (4. Juli 2011)

> Ey Luzifer,
> 
> ...
> 
> Was für Bikes fährst Du?










> ...na ich seh viel besser aus als mein Bike


ICH NICHT !


----------



## 12die4 (4. Juli 2011)

@Klein: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, warum so eine, mit verlaub, schwule Lackierung hier so gut ankommt. Das meine ich ja gar nicht böse. Aber würdet ihr etwa mit einem Latex-Mantel in derselben Farbe durch die Fußgängerzone spazieren? Nein. Also warum dann ein genauso paradiesvögeliges Bike fahren wollen?
Und vorallem, warum sich so ein Ding kaufen um es dann in der Wohnung stehen zu lassen? MTBs sind zum Fahren da, nicht für die Vitrine.

Das Trek ist ein Rad, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Ordentliche Farben von denen man keinen Augenkrebs kriegt, technische Oberklasse, sehr leicht und sehr steif. Einfach schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (4. Juli 2011)

also ich finde es krass! vermutlich ist das teil in 10 jahren sehr viel geld wert unter sammlern. in den 60er jahren sind wohl auch alle so rumgelaufen?


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> ICH NICHT !




Auch nett das Bike.Carbon?
Bist mit Laufrädern zufrieden?


----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2011)

Luzifer - bei *dem *Bike ist es scheiszegal wie *Du *aussiehst!


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. Juli 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Klein: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, warum so eine, mit verlaub, schwule Lackierung hier so gut ankommt. ....... warum sich so ein Ding kaufen um es dann in der Wohnung stehen zu lassen? MTBs sind zum Fahren da, nicht für die Vitrine.



UNWÜRDIGER


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> UNWÜRDIGER




Genau!!


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Juli 2011)

@luzifer: Sehr - entschludigung - geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (5. Juli 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> UNWÜRDIGER



 Gefällt mir


----------



## 12die4 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, inwiefern man unwürdig ist, wenn man ein Oldie-Bike mit nach "Schwul" schreiender Lackierung nicht geil findet, aber meinetwegen. 

Wobei ich es wohl genauso wie Ianus machen würde und so ein Teil nicht fahren würde. Nicht weil ich es vor Witterung schützen und schonen möchte, sondern weil ich mich damit niemals auf die Straße trauen würde.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

am wochenende habe ich jemanden beim allersheimer mtb-cup gesehen der doch tatsächlich mit seinem klein dort gestartet ist.
war zwar nich so schön wie da oben gezeigte, aber doch schon noch schön oldschool.

finde ich gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, inwiefern man unwürdig ist, wenn man ein Oldie-Bike mit nach "Schwul" schreiender Lackierung nicht geil findet, aber meinetwegen.
> 
> Wobei ich es wohl genauso wie Ianus machen würde und so ein Teil nicht fahren würde. Nicht weil ich es vor Witterung schützen und schonen möchte, sondern weil ich mich damit niemals auf die Straße trauen würde.



ist sich da jemand in seiner sexualitaet nicht so ganz sicher  kommt mir alles bissle homophob vor


----------



## zuki (5. Juli 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Klein: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, warum so eine, mit verlaub, schwule Lackierung hier so gut ankommt. Das meine ich ja gar nicht böse. Aber würdet ihr etwa mit einem Latex-Mantel in derselben Farbe durch die Fußgängerzone spazieren?



Das ist einer der hinkensten Vergleiche des Jahres. Die Lackierung ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber eine Lackierung als Ausdruck der sexuellen Ausrichtung zu definieren...

...und selbst wenn dem so wäre, so what? ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Almhütte Du lebst, aber dort gibt es ja anscheinend Internet. Bitte:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophobie


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Juli 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Klein: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, warum so eine, mit verlaub, schwule Lackierung hier so gut ankommt. Das meine ich ja gar nicht böse.



Mein Gott bist du erbärmlich! Sexismus ist uncool


----------



## 12die4 (5. Juli 2011)

Wie schön, dass niemand mit Kritik umgehen kann. ^^
Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass jemand der so ein Bike fährt, schwul sei. Ebenso wenig, wie jemand der mit regenbogenfarbenem Latex-Mantel durch die Stadt läuft, schwul wäre. Ich sage, die Lackierung sieht schwul aus. Das ist ein kleiner aber doch gravierender Unterschied. Das hat folglich auch nix mit Intoleranz oder ähnlichem zu tun. Die Tatsache, dass ihr aber mein Beispiel mit dem Mantel gleich für so unpassend haltet, zeigt für mich, dass ihr da mehr Probleme in diesem Bereich habt.

Meine Meinung ist nur: Bike in der Lackierung = Häßlich ohne Ende und daher nix für mich. Wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid bitte schön. Mir geht's nur nicht in den Schädel, wie man sowas schön finden kann. Basta.


----------



## corfrimor (5. Juli 2011)

Du benutzt den Begriff "schwul" halt (wie viele ach so Heterosexuelle) in einem abwertenden Sinn:



12die4 schrieb:


> [...]Ich sage, die Lackierung sieht schwul aus.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Meine Meinung ist nur: Bike in der Lackierung = Häßlich ohne Ende[...]



Das heißt: Bike = schwul = häßlich.

Ich glaube Dir, daß Du das nicht böse meinst. Aber ich kann verstehen, daß Schwule genervt sein könnten. 

Aber was soll's. Das Klein ist jedenfalls geil


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aber ich kann verstehen, daß Schwule genervt sein könnten.



mal sehen wer sich hier am meisten aufgeregt hat.


----------



## Ianus (5. Juli 2011)

Kühlt Euch mal etwas ab und geht biken oder macht sonst was... 

Am letzten Wochenende war das alljährliche Klein-Treffen, da gab es mehr von diesen grellen Lackierungen..... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlorz/sets/72157626975860363/

Das mit den weissen Reifen ist meine 'Alltagsschlampe'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (6. Juli 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> alljährliche Klein-Treffen, da gab es mehr von diesen grellen Lackierungen.....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlorz/sets/72157626975860363/



GEIL, wundervoll, DANKE !!!


----------



## Alex86 (6. Juli 2011)

Also von KLEIN kann ich auch noch etwas zusteuern. Allerdings in einer etwas dezenteren Farbwahl und eher für die Straße ausgelegt.


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Juli 2011)

*Cross Country MTB* Thread!!!




> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlorz/s...7626975860363/



Loveparade  , sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt s auch nicht. Aber das liegt am Coladosendesign. Da ist die Farbe an dem Ding noch das geilste. Ich mag schräge Farben an Bikes und bedauere, dass es sowas nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## 12die4 (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn du darauf stehst, kannst du dir einen Alu-Rahmen doch einfach umlackieren lassen. Wo ist das Problem??

LoveParade trifft's ganz gut. ^^


----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2011)

ich bau mir jetzt aber nicht noch ne Karre aus Alu auf. Mein Stadtrad ist schon ziemlich grell, Bianchiblau mit violettem Eloxal und nem Mavic Cirton Hinterrad. Das Ding klaut mir keiner


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Juli 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Einmal im Monat darf es wenigstens mal an die frische Luft








==============================================



12die4 schrieb:


> @Klein: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, warum so  eine, mit verlaub, schwule Lackierung hier so gut ankommt. Das meine ich  ja gar nicht böse. Aber würdet ihr etwa mit einem Latex-Mantel in  derselben Farbe durch die Fußgängerzone spazieren? Nein. Also warum dann  ein genauso paradiesvögeliges Bike fahren wollen?
> Und vorallem, warum sich so ein Ding kaufen um es dann in der Wohnung  stehen zu lassen? MTBs sind zum Fahren da, nicht für die Vitrine.
> 
> Das Trek ist ein Rad, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Ordentliche Farben  von denen man keinen Augenkrebs kriegt, technische Oberklasse, sehr  leicht und sehr steif. Einfach schnell.





Hast Du in den neunzigern geschlafen!? Das ist ein Klein! Kult! Das beste vom besten! Das Traumbike! 
Das ist der Ferrari Dino unter den bikes.
Und ein Bike in dem Zustand faehrt man nicht mehr, weil man es nicht mehr so bekommen kann.

===============================================



Luzifer schrieb:


> ICH NICHT !



Ebenfalls sehr geiles Rad!


----------



## cubeI (7. Juli 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ==============================================
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Trek ist top!!! Schmiko-Sport.....?????


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Juli 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> ICH NICHT !




@Luzifer

darf ich mir dein Bike in den Desktophintergrund kopieren?
soviel Porno und Hardcore muss gespeichert werden
Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (7. Juli 2011)

Mein Trainingsbike - nach 5 Jahren Singlespeed werde ich's mal bei Wettbewerben mit Schaltung versuchen. Wenn's gut läuft werde ich mir auch 'nen neuen Rahmen gönnen...














Bis dahin bleibt mein Wettbewerbsbike noch Singlespeeder.


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Metrum (7. Juli 2011)

Lone wolf  

Sieht richtig geil aus, mal was anderes!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Juli 2011)

Klasse Bike und geile Bilder! 
Perfekt! 

Ein schwarzes Schaltwerk würde ihm noch gut stehen...


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2011)

was ist das für ein Rahmen? 
@ Metrum: Willst du deine DeusXC gegen ne weiße Fox F32 100 RL tauschen? Ich will auch sowas geiles wie der da hat, hab aber grade keine Kohlen


----------



## Metrum (7. Juli 2011)

Was Du immer willst! Liegste schon auf dem Boden im Wohnzimmer und strampelst wie blöde mit den Beinen und klopfst mit den Fäusten auf den Boden, während Du jammerst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2011)

ja so ziemlich, Ist das praktische an ner Einzimmerwohnung, egal wo ich liege, ich lieg eigentlich immer im Bett. XD Tut nicht ganz so weh an den Fäusten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juli 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> ja so ziemlich, Ist das praktische an ner Einzimmerwohnung, egal wo ich liege, ich lieg eigentlich immer im Bett. XD Tut nicht ganz so weh an den Fäusten


----------



## zuki (8. Juli 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Mein Trainingsbike - nach 5 Jahren Singlespeed werde ich's mal bei Wettbewerben mit Schaltung versuchen. Wenn's gut läuft werde ich mir auch 'nen neuen Rahmen gönnen...
> 
> Bis dahin bleibt mein Wettbewerbsbike noch Singlespeeder.



Darf man mal höflich fragen um was für Wettbewerbe es sich handelt? Bahnradrennen?


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juli 2011)

Ghost HTX Actinum 7200 2011






Rahmen: Ghost Actinum Series 7 (Größe M)
Antrieb: SRAM X9 Gruppe (bis auf den Umwerfer der ist X7)
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 3 185er Scheiben
Schnellspanner: KCNC Titan
Laufräder: Alex SX44 mit SRAM X9 Naben
Reifen: Continental X-King RaceSport 2.4 mit Michelin C4 Latex
Gabel: RockShox Reba RL 100mm
Sattelstütze: KCNC Ti Pro Lite 350mm 27,2
Sattel: SelleItalia SL
Sattelklemme: KCNC Alu
Steuersatz: Ritchey Comp Tapered
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 100mm/-17°
Lenker: Truvativ Noir Team Riserbar 680mm
Griffe: Fizik XC Grips
Pedale: Shimano PD-540
Sonstiges: Avid Matchmaker, Cyclosport CM44a

Gewicht: 11,2 kg

Ich entschuldige mich für das grottige Foto, es folgen bald bessere. Das Gewicht ist zwar nicht optimal, aber ich denke ich werde das Bike dabei belassen. Der Laufradsatz ist sehr schwer (ca. 2kg), die Bremse und die Gabel sind auch alles andere als Leichtbau,aber da jede weitere gewichtsoptimierung jetzt richtig Geld kosten wird und ich lieber das Geld für ein Fully mit mehr Federweg sparen möchte, bleibts so.

Ich denke das es bei dem schweren Rahmen nicht unbedingt sinn macht an die 1000 zu investieren um das Bike noch einen 1kg abzuspecken.

Was evt. noch gemacht wird, wären ein leichterer und mir passender Sattel, ein leichterer Steuersatz, leichtere Pedale (XTR) und nach entsprechendem Verschleiß leichtere und evt. kleinere Bremsscheiben.

Rein Optische lasse ich evt. im Winter die Lockringe der Fizik Griffe (Silber) und die Faceplate des Ritchey Vorbaus (Silber) in dem Blau der Decals Eloxieren.

Lg
Adam

P.S.: Ahso, und die Kabelbinder des Tacho Halters werden noch gegen transparente getauscht


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Darf man mal höflich fragen um was für Wettbewerbe es sich handelt? Bahnradrennen?



mitunter 24h rennen.


----------



## lone_wolf (8. Juli 2011)

Genau  24h lang im Kreis, da wo es mitunter dreckig ist und Marathon Langstrecke...










etc...


----------



## david99 (8. Juli 2011)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ghost HTX Actinum 7200 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das iss *M *

sieht aus wie xs...


----------



## waldtierMV (8. Juli 2011)

> das iss *M *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das wirkt bestimmt durch das stark abfallende Oberrohr so klein?!? Sattelrohr ist doch ne ganze Ecke höher...

Hier mal nochmal nen Update meines Steven mit neuem Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Griffe...


----------



## david99 (8. Juli 2011)

ja das oberrohr erweckt so den eindruck... sieht aus wie _"war nur noch in S, aber ich wollts unbedingt haben"_  bissl dirtbike-mäßig...


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Ghost finde ich den Sigma oder was auch immer schlecht platziert.
Und ein negativer Vorbau + Rizer geht auch gar nicht. Ist aber NUR meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (8. Juli 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei dem Ghost finde ich den Sigma oder was auch immer schlecht platziert.
> Und ein negativer Vorbau + Rizer geht auch gar nicht. Ist aber NUR meine Meinung.



Geld... habe auch eine Zeitlang negativen Vorbau mit 25mm Riser gehabt, bis ich mir meinen Traumlenker leisten konnte.. dann hats auch mit dem positiven Vorbau gepasst


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juli 2011)

Ja das ist tatsächlich Rahmengröße M  . 

Zum Tacho:

Ja ich weiß, finde ich auch noch nicht optimal, aber ich wollte auch nicht die schöne Optik des negativen Vorbaus kaputt machen. Mal schauen, vielleicht kommt er doch wieder auf den Vorbau.

Zum Riser+neg. Vorbau:

Die Sache ist die das meine Finger nicht mehr taub werden durch den Backsweep und da es leider keine Flatbar mit Backsweep gibt, fahre ich halt diesen Lowriser. Ich weiß natürlich das es unsinnig ist die Fahrposition durch den negativen Vorbau tiefer zu setzen und gleichzeit mit dem Riser wieder nach oben. Optisch finde ich es gar nicht so schlimm, mir gefällts.

Happy Trails
Adam


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2011)

Das ist ne nachvollziehbare Erklärung!


----------



## corfrimor (8. Juli 2011)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Riser+neg. Vorbau:
> 
> Die Sache ist die das meine Finger nicht mehr taub werden durch den Backsweep und da es leider keine Flatbar mit Backsweep gibt, fahre ich halt diesen Lowriser. [...]



Klar gibt's Flatbars mit Backsweep. Der Syntace Duraflite hat z.B. 8° Backsweep. Die neuen Ritchey WCS und Superlogic 10D-Lenker haben (wie der Name schon sagt) sogar 10° Backsweep ohne Rise. Specialized bietet ebenfalls was Vergleichbares an und den Salsa Pro Moto Carbon Flatbar gibt's mit 5°, 11° und 17° Backsweep. Wahrscheinlich findet sich noch mehr.

Nur so am Rande 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Juli 2011)

Hmmm...möchte jemand nen Truvativ Noir Team Carbon Riser kaufen?  
Ne, ist halt mein erstes gescheites Bike und ich hab viel mit der richtigen sitzposition rumexperimentiert. Wenn das Fully da ist kommt der riser da dran und das Hardtail bekommt nen Flatbar mit Backsweep


----------



## cpprelude (9. Juli 2011)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ghost HTX Actinum 7200 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wiso ist der Vorbau denn Ã¼berhaupt negativ verbaut? Jetzt nicht wegen der Riser+negativ-Vorbau Kombination, sondern das Bike ist doch so wie es aussieht mehr abfahrtsorientiert (2,4er Reifen, 680 mm Lenker, 2 mal 185 mm Scheiben und schwere LaufrÃ¤der). 

Um nochmal mehr Fahrkontrolle rauszuholen gehÃ¶rt der Vorbau bei dir umgedreht, dann kannst du nebenbei auch deinen Computer besser ablesen wenn er dann an deinem Vorbau dran ist .

Und dafÃ¼r das du nicht mehr viel ins Bike stecken mÃ¶chtest, wÃ¼rdest du mit dem tausch von einem leichteren Sattel, Stuersatz, Pedale und kleineren Bremsscheiben doch ordendlich kohle reingesteckt haben.

Bevor du da einen Flatbar verbaust wÃ¼rde ich an deiner stelle ein Racebike aufbauen ob Fully oder Hardtail. Und das Ghost so lassen wie es ist.

Dann hÃ¤ttest du zwei Bikes fÃ¼r zwei verschiedene Einsatzzwecke.

Ich finde dein Ghost garnicht mal so schlecht, kann mir vorstellen das man damit schÃ¶n Trails abfahren kann.

GruÃ.


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2011)

Meine Rasselbande beim Wasch/Servicetag...Deswegen bitte auch net die fehlenden Pedalen vom Poison bemängeln 




Tjoa was soll ich sagen einmal FR Hardtail (durchaus tourentauglich), einmal Starr/Ssp und einmal Racebike


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juli 2011)

Soeben komme ich gesund und (einigermaßen) munter von der persönlichen Alpencross-Premiere zurück und muss meine Begeisterung jetzt einfach anhand einiger Fotos mit euch teilen. Ich hoffe, ihr sehr es mir nach, dass es ein paar Fotos mehr geworden sind und nicht auf allen Bikes zu sehen sind. 

Auftakt nach Maß: Der Schrofenpass




Auf dem Weg ins Schönverwalltal:







Ein Schneemensch in artgerechter Haltung auf dem Weg zum äußeren Viderjoch:




Trailabfahrt vom Rabbijoch ins Val di Sole: Ein Traum...







... bis ca. 1000hm tiefer das passierte:




Große Verzweiflung: Weiterfahrt eigentlich unmöglich, Alpencross beendet? Mit hochgebundener VR-Bremse und nur der 160er Scheibe hinten ging es dann bis nach Madonna di Campiglio, und unglaublicherweise am nächsten Morgen etwas später als geplant, aber mit fahrtüchtigem Bike weiter. An dieser Stelle vielen herzlichen Dank an Massimo von 360° Sport in Giustino, der - natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig, aber schnell und unkompliziert - dafür sorgte, dass es weiter ging. 

Mit neuer Gabel am Lago di Val d'Agola in der Brenta







und am Ziel aller Träume.




Zum Abschied ein Blick vom Monte Baldo auf Riva, Torbole, den Brione und den Lago (ein paar Tage später):




Schee wars.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2011)

schöne bilder!

wie kann den die bremsaufnahme wegbrechen? die schraube geht doch viel weiter rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie kann den die bremsaufnahme wegbrechen? die schraube geht doch viel weiter rein.



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Entweder war die Schraube einfach zu kurz (konnte ich nachher nicht nachprüfen, weil sie bei der Aktion ins Gebüsch flog und ich sie nicht wieder gefunden habe), was komisch wäre, weil es die Originalschraube zum Adapter war, oder sie hatte sich irgendwie gelöst. Kann auch sein, dass die Schraube sich gelockert und im Sockel gearbeitet hat. Wenn dann das vordere Teil abreißt, halten die verbleibenden paar mm die Schraube nicht im Sockel. Die obere hats ja auch komplett samt Gewinde rausgerissen.

Die genaue Diagnose überlasse ich RockShox und hoffe, dass sie sich zumindest kulant zeigen: Die Gabel war kein Jahr alt. ich bin einfach froh, dass ich die Sache ohne Sturz und Folgeschäden überstanden habe. Das hätte auch böse enden können.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Juli 2011)

Cool und "Glückwunsch".... Jedes Jahr nehme ich mir auf ein neues vor, dieses Abenteuer zu erleben und leider ist irgendwie immer etwas dazwischen gekommen
Aber nächstes Jahr

Drücke die Daumen und hoffe das RockShox kulant ist...


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juli 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr nehme ich mir auf ein neues vor, dieses Abenteuer zu erleben und leider ist irgendwie immer etwas dazwischen gekommen



Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Such dir frühzeitig ein paar Mitfahrer und verteile Planungsaufgaben. Dann muss sich halt irgendjemand den Hut aufsetzen und die Sache ernsthaft vorantreiben, sonst kommt immer "was dazwischen". Die Planung ist natürlich erstmal Arbeit. Die sich aber lohnt.

Ich kann jetzt so kurz danach noch nicht sagen, ob ich das nochmal mache. Aber ich kann sicher sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat und ich sehr froh bin, mich aufgerafft zu haben. Gerade wenn man alles selber plant und ohne Gepäcktransport nur mit Rucksack unterwegs ist, ist das schon ein kleines Abenteuer und teilweise eine Lektion in Selbstüberwindung.

Die Form ist jedenfalls keine Ausrede. Ich bin nicht der größte Sportler vor dem Herrn, und einem der Mitfahrer wurde vor wenigen Jahren noch aufgrund einer Verletzung prophezeit, er könne nie wieder ernsthaft sportlich Bike fahren. Also hopp hopp.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Juli 2011)

@Jaypeare

Ich hatte schon 3 mal das Problem, dass immer irgendwelche Freunde dann doch abgesprungen sind. Ich werde wohl im nächsten Jahr eine geführte Tour machen. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob ich mit meinem Rotwild fahre oder mir lieber ein FS aufbaue.... oder doch evtl. ein 29er

Gruß Marcus

Hast Du GPS-Daten von der Tour?


----------



## 12die4 (10. Juli 2011)

Warum nicht mit dem Rotwild? Mit einem Hardtail kann man doch fast alles fahren was mit FS auch geht. Allerdings würde ich mir dazu vielleicht eine Schnellspanner Sattelklemme besorgen für die Abfahrten.

GPS Daten würden mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Juli 2011)

Eine Schnellspanner Sattelklemme kommt mir nicht ans Bike, ich habe mir damit mal einen Rahmen zerstört und gehe da nur mit ´nem Drehmoment ran.... 

Aber sonst stimmt es schon, dafür werden die ja Dinger gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (10. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> ja das oberrohr erweckt so den eindruck... sieht aus wie _"war nur noch in S, aber ich wollts unbedingt haben"_  bissl dirtbike-mäßig...




Hi David,

also,die Michelin sind O.k. .War heut nochmal auf 25km testen.
NUR,bei Kurven mit Schotter,nicht zu schnell fahren! Da hat man das Gefühl vom Rutschen.Entweder ist es nur gefühlt,real,oder das ich denen nicht trau,keine Ahnung.
Wegen dem Dämpfer fuhr ich im Gelände auch lange nicht mehr.Vielleicht muß ich mich auch erst wieder dran gewöhnen


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juli 2011)

@Marcus:
Das ist natürlich schade, wenn die Mitfahrer abspringen. Das war auch meine größte Befürchtung, zumal wir von Anfang an nur zu dritt waren. Es gab auch genug Bedenken. Wir hatten am Anfang ausführlich über unsere Befürchtungen gesprochen, und darüber, was uns auf der Tour erwarten wird. Dann hat jeder darüber geschlafen und jeder hat für sich selbst entschieden, dass er es durchzieht. Gelegentlich hilft es auch, die Zauderer ein wenig unter Druck zu setzen. Frühzeitige Zimmerbuchungen helfen da zum Beispiel .

Eine geführte Tour ist als Einstieg aber sicher auch nicht das Schlechteste. Meine Befürchtung dabei ist nur, dass die Leistungsunterschiede zu groß sind. Haben wir am Viderjoch selbst beobachtet: Lange, steile Asphaltauffahrt, sehr anstrengend. Da war eine große geführte Gruppe unterwegs. Eine Frau hing am Berg deutlich hinterher, quälte sich sichtlich. Die Gruppe wartete immer nur, bis sie wieder in Sichtweite war, und fuhr dann weiter (man hatte ja schließlich gerade Pause gemacht). Sowas finde ich zum :kotz:.

Wenn du keine Probleme damit hast, bei deinem Rotwild acht bis zehn Stunden im Sattel zu sitzen und dich bei steilen Abfahrten sicher darauf fühlst, spricht nichts dagegen. Prinzipiell geht das mit jedem Bike (schieben geht immer), das ist eher eine Frage der eigenen Fahrtechnik und Bikebeherrschung. Das Yeti ARC, was bei uns mitfuhr, ist ja auch eine echte Rennfeile, bergauf immer am Schnellsten, bergab dafür manchmal etwas langsamer. Gerade auf der Strecke, die wir gefahren sind, waren eher wenige fahrtechnisch schwierige Passagen dabei. Viel wichtiger ist, dass man sich auch mehrere Tage am Stück auf dem Bike wohl fühlt.

Ich persönlich würde im Zweifelsfall immer das Fully wählen, weil es auf Dauer einfach komfortabler ist.

GPS-Daten habe ich selber nicht, kann ich aber vielleicht besorgen. Mit Streckenbeschreibungen und Roadbooks kann ich auch dienen. Ansonsten hilft die Tourenbeschreibung im Alpencross-Buch von Achim Zahn und GPSies.com.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Juli 2011)

Dank Dir für den Bericht und die motivierenden Worte..... Ich werde im nächsten Jahr von meinem ersten Alpencross berichten, versprochen


----------



## crush-er (11. Juli 2011)

Hab gestern mal wieder ein wenig geschraubt und das Cube ist zum Giant mutiert.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2011)

Das Giant sieht ganz gut aus, bei Disc aber bitte die Canti-Sockel rausschrauben.


----------



## crush-er (11. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob die Gabel drin bleibt. Wenn, dann kommen die Sockel noch ab und auch noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten werden gemacht. War ne Umbauaktion auf die Schnelle und beim Cube waren V-Brakkes verbaut.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2011)

Das mit den V-Brakes am Cube hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht  .
Die Gabel arbeitet doch bestimmt ganzschön mit der Bremse oder?


----------



## crush-er (11. Juli 2011)

Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Deswegen wird wohl über kurz oder lang doch noch was anderes reinkommen.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2011)

crush-er schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal wieder ein wenig geschraubt und das Cube ist zum Giant mutiert.



Wirkt irgendwie ein bissle aus der Restekiste. Rahmen ist hübsch, aber die häßliche SID passt einfach nicht. Auch die Kombi XT-Kurbel und SRAM SW ist ungewöhnlich - wobei das ist an meinem auch nur umgekehrt, also bin ich mal lieber still. ^^

Farblich wirkt das SW auch wie ein Fremdkörper. Aber technisch natürlich nen tolles Bike.


----------



## crush-er (11. Juli 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wirkt irgendwie ein bissle aus der Restekiste. Rahmen ist hübsch, aber die häßliche SID passt einfach nicht. Auch die Kombi XT-Kurbel und SRAM SW ist ungewöhnlich - wobei das ist an meinem auch nur umgekehrt, also bin ich mal lieber still. ^^
> 
> Farblich wirkt das SW auch wie ein Fremdkörper. Aber technisch natürlich nen tolles Bike.



Danke. Naja, die xt-Kurbel ist halt Preis-Leistungs mäßig top. Das SW war ein Schapper von nem Kumpel, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen, auch wenns farblich nicht so passt. Und die Gabel wird, wenn die Kasse wieder mal voll ist, ersetzt, da sie mit der Bremse ein wenig überfordert ist. Aber sie ist eben schön leicht, ist die Athena. Sind halt die Teile von meinem alten Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Juli 2011)

@12die4

Seit wann ist ne SID denn häßlich 
Und die verbaute erst recht nicht, die SID Athena ist ne super leichte und richtig teure Gabel


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2011)

jetzt schreib doch nicht sowas.
ich wollte sie ihm für nen appel und nen ei abluchsen.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2011)

@yellow_faggin: Die SID ist wegen der V-Brake Aufnahmen häßlich. Außerdem passen die Oldschool Decals nicht zur modernen Rahmenoptik. Leicht mag sie ja sein. Trotzdem wäre z.B. eine Durin oder eine aktuelle SID mit 100mm Federweg einfach passender.


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2011)

Die Sockel kann er ja noch rausdrehen, so arg sieht es dann auch nicht mehr aus find ich.

Naitsirhc


----------



## Northern lite (11. Juli 2011)

dann verkaufe die SID lieber jetzt bevor Du sie mit der Bremse platt machst....

... wäre doch schade um die Athena...

und vollfunktionstüchtig bekommste mit Sicherheit nen super Preis dafür... der mit MUSS für ne Aktuelle SID, FOX etc. ausreicht...

OK Du wärst vielleicht ein paar Tage ohne Gaben (und somit ohne Bike) aber das ist zu überstehen...


----------



## SingleLight (11. Juli 2011)

Das Giant finde ich so irgendwie ganz gut, ne weiße Gabel mit ein wenig dickeren Standrohren wäre echt nicht schlecht. Zum Schaltwerk würde ich
noch eine passende rote Sattelstützen-Klemme dran schrauben


----------



## crush-er (12. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt schreib doch nicht sowas.
> ich wollte sie ihm für nen appel und nen ei abluchsen.



nö, läuft nicht, hab noch die Sidney zu Hause. Wenn die Athena nicht mehr benutzt wird, kommt sie in den Schrein.



12die4 schrieb:


> @yellow_faggin: Die SID ist wegen der V-Brake Aufnahmen häßlich. Außerdem passen die Oldschool Decals nicht zur modernen Rahmenoptik. Leicht mag sie ja sein. Trotzdem wäre z.B. eine Durin oder eine aktuelle SID mit 100mm Federweg einfach passender.



Das würd ich so unterschreiben. Durin ist in Planung.



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Die Sockel kann er ja noch rausdrehen, so arg sieht es dann auch nicht mehr aus find ich.
> 
> Naitsirhc



siehe oben.



Northern lite schrieb:


> dann verkaufe die SID lieber jetzt bevor Du sie mit der Bremse platt machst....
> 
> ... wäre doch schade um die Athena...
> 
> ...



wird nicht verkauft. Bin froh, dass ich sie zu einen guten Kurs überhaupt bekommen hab. Dann kommt lieber erst mal die schwerere 2010er Reba rein, die ich noch hab.



SingleLight schrieb:


> Das Giant finde ich so irgendwie ganz gut, ne weiße Gabel mit ein wenig dickeren Standrohren wäre echt nicht schlecht. Zum Schaltwerk würde ich
> noch eine passende rote Sattelstützen-Klemme dran schrauben



Danke...wird probiert.


----------



## saboridah (12. Juli 2011)

Hier mein Selbstbau. Budgetbedingt wurde an einigen Teilen gespart, die Bremse ist aber gewollt keine Disc geworden. Wird nach und nach weiter umgebaut, als erstes müssen neue LR her.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2011)

So, seit meinem letzten Post hat sich so einiges getan.

Bisweilen bin ich ein Bergamont Threesome 6.8 gefahren. Ein Allmountain als CC-Feile entfremdet.
Leider ist der Rahmen mit 3,3kg inkl. Dämpfer etwas übergewichtig.
Noch ohne 40er Specialties KB sah das ganze dann so aus und wog ca 11,5kg.






Dummerweise bot mir ein Freund günstig das hier an:





Wieder ein Bergamont, dafür aber aus Carbon und damit fast 2 Kilogramm leichter - ja stolze 2000g 

Zusammengebastelt sieht das so aus, leider bisher nur 60km gefahren worden, da sich das Innenlager verabschiedet hat.






Gestern beim Radladen meines Vertrauens entdecke ich zwei Kartons. Einer mit diesem Inhalt, beim Knüllerpreis konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 
Magura Durin MD100 SL - "Die Rotsocke" 







Heute schon verbaut, das Innenlager lässt noch auf sich warten, die Probefahrt steht also noch aus. Am Wochenende soll der Bock direkt in Wetter zum Renneinsatz kommen.

Jetzt das nächste Problem... auf dem Rahmen steht Platoon 8.9
Was wiegt alles zusammen? 9,25 nach Teileliste und 9,3/4 auf der Personenwaage. Ich denke ihr wisst was demnächst ansteht, es muss wiegen was draufgedruckt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2011)

fährst du samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2011)

Das XTC gefällt mir. Gerade mit der Sid.


----------



## hefra (13. Juli 2011)

Hey die Durin hatte ich auch schon in engerer Auswahl, aber da meine einfach nicht kaputt ging blieb sie liegen... für 50g Gewichtsersparnis war es mir doch zu teuer.

Aufgebaut sieht der Rahmen besser aus als nackt! So kommt das grün besser.

Ich habe noch Schrauben für die Leistungsführung, nur nicht komplett weil ich eine rund gedreht habe... brauche ich beim neuen Rahmen nicht mehr.


----------



## ICON82 (13. Juli 2011)

Die Magura will ich auch haben. Das neue Design ist nichts für mich. Was haste denn bezahlt?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> fährst du samstag oder sonntag?



Sonntag, bei den lustigen Herren 



			
				hefra schrieb:
			
		

> Hey die Durin hatte ich auch schon in engerer Auswahl, aber da meine  einfach nicht kaputt ging blieb sie liegen... für 50g Gewichtsersparnis  war es mir doch zu teuer.
> 
> Aufgebaut sieht der Rahmen besser aus als nackt! So kommt das grün besser.
> 
> Ich habe noch Schrauben für die Leistungsführung, nur nicht komplett  weil ich eine rund gedreht habe... brauche ich beim neuen Rahmen nicht  mehr.



Ich war erst skeptisch, ob sich das Rot der Naben/Spanner mit dem Grün des Rahmens beißt.
Aber ich finde es doch ganz gelungen, so wie es hier steht.

Schrauben für die Leitungsführung wäre noch was, ich hab eh schon 2 der 3 Zughalter aus Metall gegen welche aus Gummi getauscht.


----------



## RealSteel (14. Juli 2011)

Mein neuer Stahl-Tourer .... 

Cotic Soul mit viel XTR, Hope und Race Face!

Ich hoffe mal, es gefällt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2011)

gar schmuck!

die felgenaufkleber würde ich noch entfernen.

und die kurbel  :


----------



## RealSteel (15. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gar schmuck!
> 
> die felgenaufkleber würde ich noch entfernen.
> 
> und die kurbel  :




Das entfernen der Felgenaufkleber habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Und die R.F. Turbine-Kurbeln kannst du gerne haben, wenn Du ´ne schöne XTR oder Tune für mich hast!


----------



## Deleted685 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal mein aktuelles CC, bevor es gleich in den Wald geht, dann sieht das ganze nicht mehr so sauber aus . 

Gabel und Kurbel sind noch optimierungsbedürftig und sollten danach das ganze recht an die 10kg Marke bringen (derzeit 10,8). Ansonsten bin ich aber sehr zufrieden damit. Auch die Sammy Slick sind für mein Umfeld besser als erwartet.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Slow (15. Juli 2011)

Mit dem Rad will ich keinen Unfall haben. Die lassen einen dann bestimmt verbluten. ;-)

Ist das, bis auf die Pedale, von der Stange? Sieht gut aus für das Geld!


----------



## Deleted685 (16. Juli 2011)

Was meinst Du mit "von der Stange"? Ist selbst aufgebaut, aber natürlich mit Parts, die es überall zu kaufen gibt bzw. die ich teilweise von meinem vorherigen Rad übrig hatte. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Mais (16. Juli 2011)

Feines Radl. Gefällt mir.
Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau und wie lang ist der?


----------



## Deleted685 (16. Juli 2011)

Mais schrieb:


> Feines Radl. Gefällt mir.
> Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau und wie lang ist der?



Danke. Ist ein Crank Brothers Iodine 2 in 90mm.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Slow (16. Juli 2011)

avalon67 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "von der Stange"?



Hi Uwe,

ja, wollte ja nur wissen, obs selbst aufgebaut wurde. ;-) Ich hätte es bemerkenswert gefunden, wenn Drössiger CB-Vorbauten und noch einpaar andere Teile verbauen würde. Der Rest, LRS, Schaltung/Antrieb passt aber wiederrum. Deshalb meine Frage.

Aber trotzdem ist das halt ein schönes und stimmiges Rad.


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Juli 2011)

BlutgruppeM = Magura
Was hast du von Magura, außer den Bremsen noch verbaut?, oder benutzt Magura die Drössiger Rahmen für ihre "Magura Testbike's) ?


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht dass DIESE Bremsen bei nem Bike  "von der Stange" verbaut werden, heutzutage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted685 (16. Juli 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> BlutgruppeM = Magura
> Was hast du von Magura, außer den Bremsen noch verbaut?, oder benutzt Magura die Drössiger Rahmen für ihre "Magura Testbike's) ?



Habe von Magura nur die HS33  dran. Ich mag die Bremse, warum kann ich aber objektiv nicht so richtig begründen . Sie ist ziemlich fummelig einzustellen und bei Reifen ab 2.1" Breite nutzt der Schnellspanner auch nicht mehr wirklich viel, aber die Funktionalität ist, wenn sie denn einmal richtig eingestellt ist, klasse. Ist leider sehr problematisch geworden, eine anständige Canti-besockelte Gabel zu bekommen, die Auswahl ist mittlerweile sehr klein. Daher wird es wohl eine Manitou R7 Pro Absolute+ werden.

Die "Magura Testbikes" haben Rahmen von Drössiger, das ist korrekt.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2011)

Ach- im Bikemarkt gibt es immer mal gute Gabeln mit Cantisockeln. Hatte letztens auch ne Reba Race verkauft, mitunter bekommste sogar noch ne SID. Manitou solltest Du nur nehmen wenn Du das Gewicht von Montgomery Burns nicht überschreitest oder nicht ins Gelände willst.


----------



## Deleted685 (16. Juli 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Manitou solltest Du nur nehmen wenn Du das Gewicht von Montgomery Burns nicht überschreitest oder nicht ins Gelände willst.



Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info.  Bewege mich wohl eher Richtung Homer (naja, zum Glück nicht ganz...)  

Komme derzeit mit der Tora zurecht, Gelände ist gemässigt. Die hat eben diese nervigen 500gr. Übergewicht, aber funktioniert. Bikemarkt werde ich mal regelmäßig scannen. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Jakeman (16. Juli 2011)

Neues Tourenrad fertich


----------



## cpprelude (16. Juli 2011)

@Jakeman, kommst du mit der Bremshebelstellung wirklich klar?
Ansonsten schicke Mühle.


----------



## Pupo (17. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meins, ich hoffe man erkennt was 









Auf dem Bild ca. 8,9 KG


----------



## Jakeman (17. Juli 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @Jakeman, kommst du mit dem Bremshebelstellung wirklich klar?
> Ansonsten schicke Mühle.



Auf den Bildern täuscht das nen bisschen, die stehen nicht soo steil.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2011)

Pupo schrieb:


>



Nett ! Das linke BarEnd steht nicht im gleichen Winkel wie das rechte  ansonsten


----------



## Pupo (17. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nett ! Das linke BarEnd steht nicht im gleichen Winkel wie das rechte  ansonsten


Ja, das Photo ist nach der gestrigen 120km Tour entstanden... Hatte dann keine Lust mehr das noch gerade zu rücken... 

Ich bin aber immer wieder begeistert wie gut mein low-budget-bike läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastischaefer (17. Juli 2011)

"Low-budget-bike" ...ja ne...is klar


----------



## volki3 (17. Juli 2011)

Kleines Update.... Neuer LRS 
DT 240s + DT XR 400
Hab den LRS für kleines Geld bekommen....











Okay, ist zwar nicht grad der aller Leichteste, aber bestimmt Besser wie der Originale!!!! 
Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage.... Felgenaufkleber ab oder dran Lassen???


----------



## Pupo (17. Juli 2011)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> "Low-budget-bike" ...ja ne...is klar


Geplant waren max. 1000 Euro. Geworden sind es dann 1037... Auf dem Bild ist aber neu: Sattel (20,-) Barends (5,-) und Furious Fred (30,-).

Dank dem Sattel (95g!) und dem Furious Fred bin ich jetzt mit dem Gewicht unter 9KG.


----------



## Apfelschale (17. Juli 2011)

Das Zoulou bitte nochmal in Farbe. In schwarz/weiß ists ja schonmal geil.


----------



## SingleLight (17. Juli 2011)

RealSteel schrieb:


>



Bis was schon gesagt wurde echt Top!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

@Pupo

Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (17. Juli 2011)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> Das Zoulou bitte nochmal in Farbe. In schwarz/weiß ists ja schonmal geil.



Es ist zwar nicht bunt, aber hier nochmal in Farbe: 


(auf diesem Bild mit dem Racing Ralph --> gaaaaaanz knap über 9KG)








Ich muss nochmal ordentliche Bilder machen... 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Pupo
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Merci


RH= 18,5 oder 19, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau... Das Bike ist schon über 2 Jahre alt 

Ich selbst bin im Moment ca. 1,80m groß, aber ich werde wohl noch ein kleines Stück wachsen.



Soll ich den Rahmen (teil) entlabeln?


----------



## bene94 (17. Juli 2011)

Ich würd da nichts entlabeln, sondern so lassen, wie es ist.

Rahmenhöhe ist 18,5: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/546409


----------



## Pupo (17. Juli 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich würd da nichts entlabeln, sondern so lassen, wie es ist.
> 
> Rahmenhöhe ist 18,5: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/546409


Einzig das "Cooma" stört mich... 

Ja die RH hab ich damals nachgemessen und dann in Zoll umgerechnet... Ich weiß nicht mal mehr ob es von Zoulou überhaupt 18,5 gibt oder obs 19 war. Naja der eine cm... Den Rahmen habe ich aus 3 Stück ausgewogen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich würd da nichts entlabeln, sondern so lassen, wie es ist.
> 
> Rahmenhöhe ist 18,5: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/546409





Uiiii, unter dem Link hatte ich ja bereits vor einiger Zeit schon gefragt..   

Aber wie witzig ;  Frage und Antwort klingen fast identisch zu Heute.
Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier... 


Sehr hübsch, das Cooma!!!


----------



## Pupo (17. Juli 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uiiii, unter dem Link hatte ich ja bereits vor einiger Zeit schon gefragt..
> 
> Aber wie witzig ;  Frage und Antwort klingen fast identisch zu Heute.
> Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier...
> ...


Danke! 

Ja bei der Antwort haben sich nur mindestens 3cm mehr dazu geschlichen   Ich glaub so 2-5cm werdens noch, dann ist aber schluss ...


----------



## Datenwurm (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist mein CC/Touren/Do-it-all Bike.

Gewicht dürfte so bei 10600g-10700g wiegen.

Rahmen: Mondraker Podium 2010, 1260g
Gabel Fox100 RL
LRS: DT Swiss XR400 auf Dt 370 Nabe (1790g)
Bremsen: Marta SL Carbon vorne, 180mm Ashima Scheibe; hinten Gustav M auf 180mm Avid Scheibe (musste die hinteren Bremsen vom Downhiller und CC Bike tauschen^^)

Kurbel: XT (incl. Innenlager)
Schaltung: X-9 Schaltwerk, X-0 Gripshift, XT Umwerfer, Jagwire Hüllen, bleischwere Deore Kasette

Sattel: Selle italia SLK
Sattelstütze/klemme: PZ Racing

Ritchey Vorbau
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Worldcup, 700mm breit, 0mm rise

Edit: Michelin Latex Schläuche, Conti`s X-King in 2,2" Race Sport


----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2011)

10.14kg (inkl. Tacho, Pulsuhr + Gummihalter, Pumpe + Halter, FlaHa)

@Ã¼ber mir

Du kannst ja wirklich mit 400â¬ noch gut gewicht sparen. 

Holste dir ne XTR-Kassette fÃ¼r 100â¬, sparste sicherlich 150gr und wenn du dir den 1390er LRS von Actionsports holst, kannste locker nochmal 400g sparen. Biste dann knapp an den 10kg dran.  Und die Bremsscheiben sind ja auch ein witz! Da kannste och mit 160/140 noch geicht machen, ebenso die Gustav M. Und der Lenker. 

Aber ansonsten schÃ¶n.  Auch wenn ich nix sehe.


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das Bike soll Spass machen und nicht leicht sein!? Das entnehme ich jedenfalls den Bildern im Album


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Bike soll Spass machen und nicht leicht sein!? Das entnehme ich jedenfalls den Bildern im Album



Ist es nicht schön wenn ein Bike Spaß macht und dazu noch leicht ist?
Oder macht es nicht mehr Spaß wenn es noch LEICHTER wird?


----------



## Datenwurm (18. Juli 2011)

Hab en Link nochmal neu gemacht, jetzt sollte das Bild jeder sehen können.

Ja, das ist ein Spaß bike - und so wie es da steht hat mich nur 970Euro gekostet! Dafür geht das Gewicht in Ordnung, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (18. Juli 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> 10.14kg (inkl. Tacho, Pulsuhr + Gummihalter, Pumpe + Halter, FlaHa)



Hast Du keine angst, dass Du mit der Stütze Deinen Rahmen aufhebelst? Der Rahmen ist doch eher zu klein?


----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2011)

Ist ein 20"-Rahmen bei 1.85m. Für mich ziemlich ok.  Sieht nur so abartig aus, weil die Thomson so früh den Knick macht. Mit einer Ritchey oder einer Crank Brothers sähe es nicht so brutal aus.


----------



## Northern lite (18. Juli 2011)

noch schöner wäre es, wenn Du die Karre nicht permanent posten würdest...

soo ne Schönheit ist sie nun wahrlich nicht, auch wenn Du anscheinend ungemein stolz drauf bist!!!!


----------



## scapin-biker (19. Juli 2011)

Außerdem isses ein CUBE, sorry !


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2011)

Endlich fertig und nun auch mit besserem Bild.
So wie es da steht ~9300g


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2011)

Der Reifenmix sieht komisch aus...


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juli 2011)

wieso? ... macht doch sinn,oder? vorn mehr grip und seitenhalt hinten weniger rollwiederstand...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wieso? ... macht doch sinn,oder? vorn mehr grip und seitenhalt hinten weniger rollwiederstand...



Klar! Hat mir nur optisch auf Anhieb zugesetzt...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällts mit 2 mal Xking auch besser, so ist aber wie HeavyBiker schon schrieb der Rollwiderstand besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juli 2011)

... form follows function


----------



## bene94 (19. Juli 2011)

Hab auch noch einen RaceKing und einen MountainKing rumliegen in 2.2. Hoffe die funktionieren wirklich. Kenne bis jetzt nur Schwalbe.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2011)

Warum sollten die nicht funktionieren? Die werden sicherlich nicht während der Fahrt plötzlich explodieren 

Ich muss mir für Hinten noch einen anderen RK besorgen. Meiner hat mit knapp 550g deutlich Übergewicht.
Die 400g vom XKing SS erreicht ja leider kein RK


----------



## bene94 (19. Juli 2011)

Unter "funktionieren" erwarte ich etwas mehr als nicht zu explodieren. 
Siehs positiv. Du hast viel für dein Geld bekommen.  Wenn er hält spielen die paar Gramm doch keine Rolle. Aber ich gebe dir sonst meine Adresse, wenn du verstehst.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2011)

das bergamont ist hübsch. Die kurbel würde ich noch tauschen.

@bene94
bisch a dr SM gsi??? Sauwetter gsi...grrrr. Bi nur go luege gsi am sundi.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2011)

@bene94, ich habe den 2.2er Race King Supersonic hinten und 2.4er Mountain King Supersonic vorne auf Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite und Tubeless Kit. Kann man mit wenig Druck fahren (gerade so viel Luft rein, dass der Reifen auf Asphalt in Kurven nicht schwammig ist), dann rollt der gut und hat guten Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2011)

Leider isch es Bike im Momänt alles andere als fahrbereit. Also nüt mit SM oder so Spässli. 

Bin gespannt, wie die Conti's so sind. Aber erst noch den RaRa und RoRo runterfahren.


----------



## eierspeiss (20. Juli 2011)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Außerdem isses ein CUBE, sorry !


----------



## hefra (20. Juli 2011)

Du solltest übrigens unbedingt einen anderen Flaschenhalter montieren, in Wetter ist dir die Flasche schon bei der mini Kante auf die Zielgrade fast rausgefallen. Habe ich vergessen dir zu sagen...

Sonst sind da noch zu viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Aber du bist ja schnell, solange ich nicht mal wieder in Form komme bin ich lieber ruhig


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Du solltest übrigens unbedingt einen anderen Flaschenhalter montieren, in Wetter ist dir die Flasche schon bei der mini Kante auf die Zielgrade fast rausgefallen. Habe ich vergessen dir zu sagen...
> 
> Sonst sind da noch zu viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Aber du bist ja schnell, solange ich nicht mal wieder in Form komme bin ich lieber ruhig


   das Ding habe ich von meinem Bruder geklaut. Komischerweise hat es die Flasche bei meinem Sturz/Baumkontakt/Überschlag gehalten 

Spacer ist klar, ich wollte es nur erstmal so probieren. Die Magura baut nämlich schon ca 2cm niedriger als die RS.


----------



## unocz (20. Juli 2011)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *scapin-biker* 

 
_Außerdem isses ein CUBE, sorry !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ICON82 (21. Juli 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Endlich fertig und nun auch mit besserem Bild.
> So wie es da steht ~9300g



Schick schick. Da ich gerade selber auf der Suche nach einer Durin Race bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass das alte Model teurer ist als das Neue. Warum das denn?? Kann mir das mal jemand sagen?? Die neue soll mich 573 Euro kosten und die Alte liegt bei über 600 Euro. Liegt das nur an dem neuen hässlichen Design oder gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## Groudon (21. Juli 2011)

Von der UVP dÃ¼rften beide gleich liegen bei fast 700â¬. Danach musste mal schauen. Wie die HÃ¤ndler letztendlich die Preise gestalten ist ja der ihr Ding.


----------



## ICON82 (21. Juli 2011)

Von UVP bin ich gar nicht ausgegangen.  Denke echt, dass das eine Designsache ist. Sonst kann ich keine großen Unterschiede feststellen außer eben die technischen Veränderungen die Magura angibt.
Hoffe nur dass die richtige Gabel ist. Hatte schon mal an eine R7 gedacht aber angeblich sollte man da besser die Finger von lassen gerade wenn man kein Leichtgewicht ist.


----------



## Groudon (21. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre die R7 bei 78kg Kampfgewicht nackig. Sie ist schon sehr arbeitsfreudig und gibt nach, aber spricht auh sehr gut an.

Ansonsten vlt ne gebrauchte Lefty? Hab ich bei mir für den Winter auch im Sinne.


----------



## ICON82 (21. Juli 2011)

Naja bei mir sinds 90 Kg plus Beladung. 

Hab ich auch mal drüber nachgedacht aber schnell verworfen. Da kommt mir einfach zu viel hinzu. Fängt bei einer neuen Nabe bzw. Laufrad an und hört bei dem Vorbau auf. Der Nutzen steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Da kaufe ich mir lieber gleich nen Cannondale. Des Weiteren kaufe ich ungern gebrauchte Teile. Fast nie gefahren, sag ich da nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (21. Juli 2011)

Mein Cube Elite HPC mit ein paar Änderungen.

Gruß


----------



## DIP (21. Juli 2011)

So, dann mal hier mein Titus Racer X Baujahr 2005 




Hab mir gedacht bevors nächste Woche in die Alpen geht muss noch mal nen Foto gemacht werden


----------



## SingleLight (21. Juli 2011)

DIP schrieb:


> Hab mir gedacht bevors nächste Woche in die Alpen geht muss noch mal nen Foto gemacht werden


Warum? Ist es dann danach Schrott?

Aber mal echt supi Bike


----------



## dragon07 (22. Juli 2011)

und ich dachte nur Karbon würde sich in den Alpen selbst zerstören.

Dip noch schönes Bike bis auf den Sattel, gefällt mir nicht.

zett78 schönes Elite nur der nach oben ragende Vorbau stört.


----------



## crazy.man77 (22. Juli 2011)

Mal mein neues: 





geopfert wurde mein CD Furio dafür (Rahmenset steht übrigens zum Verkauf):


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Juli 2011)

Das Titus ist wirklich mal schick. Seltener Rahmen in stimmigem, unaufgeregtem Aufbau. Wenig Bling, dafür viel Funktion. 

Wo gehts denn hin in den Alpen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Mister P. (22. Juli 2011)

Schickes Trek crazy.man77!

Die Reifen sehen so voluminös aus, welche Breite ist das denn??
Bin grade am überlegen auch mal von Schwalbe auf was anderes zu wechseln. Da steht entweder die Kombi Larssen TT / Crossmark oder eben der X-King 2.2 Racesport zur Auswahl...

Danke und Grüße


----------



## zuki (22. Juli 2011)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Mal mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> geopfert wurde mein CD Furio dafür (Rahmenset steht übrigens zum Verkauf):



Ich sach es ja nur ungern: Aber für das Furio hätte ich eher das Trek geopfert.


----------



## crazy.man77 (22. Juli 2011)

@Mister P.

Die Reifen sind am VR ein Larsen TT in 2.0, am HR ein Crossmark in 2.1; beides in der UST-Variante. Die haben für die angegebenen Breiten wirklich einiges an Volumen. Die Kombi finde ich auch recht gut, ausreichend Grip bei niedrigem Rollwiderstand. Vorher hatte ich auch hinten den Larsen drauf, der Crossmark ist am HR aber angenehmer zu fahren.

@zuki

zwei Aufbauten waren momentan nicht drin, daher musste das Furio dran glauben. Aber wer weiss? der Rahmen steht ja noch hier; falls er nicht verkauft wird, vielleicht baue ich den dann den Winter über nochmal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (22. Juli 2011)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> @zuki: zwei Aufbauten waren momentan nicht drin, daher musste das Furio dran glauben. Aber wer weiss? der Rahmen steht ja noch hier; falls er nicht verkauft wird, vielleicht baue ich den dann den Winter über nochmal auf.



Ist natürlich immer eine Platz und Geldfrage. Aber ich finde das Bike einfach schick .


----------



## drexsack (22. Juli 2011)

An einem grauen Tag im Norden von Göttingen


----------



## scapin-biker (22. Juli 2011)

Diesmal sag ich nix ! Auch wenns seeeeehr schwer fällt!


----------



## dicker70 (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, hier mal mein Bike


----------



## Mais (23. Juli 2011)

drexsack schrieb:


> An einem grauen Tag im Norden von Göttingen



hübsch.
Aber sehe ich das richtig, dass da eine SID ein Laufrad mit einem Fat Albert hält? Dann ist ja der ganze schöne Gewichtsvorteil futsch...


----------



## schnezler (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch des öfteren ein FA an der SID dran. Um genau zu sein von Oktober bis Mai. (Dieses Jahr Teste ich die Maxxis Minion) 
Grad im Winter bin ich froh wenn ich etwas "gröbere" Reifen drauf hab und kaum Angst vor platten haben muss. Im Sommer wenn dann ein paar Rennen anstehn pack ich was leichtes drauf.

@crazy.man77 bau des f600 wieder auf! Des teil ist einfach nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. Juli 2011)

Bei mir kommt für die letzten 2-3 Herbstrennen vorne auch ein MK II 2.2 drauf und der XK 2.0 wandert ans HR, wo jetzt noch ein RK 2.0 seinen Dienst tut. =)


----------



## Duffy71 (23. Juli 2011)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Mal mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Trek . Gefällt mir sehr gut. Warum nur?
Gruß Frank


----------



## zuki (23. Juli 2011)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut. Warum nur?



Schlechter Geschmack?


----------



## Duffy71 (23. Juli 2011)

Oh, Oh, worüber lies sich gleich noch mal nicht streiten...?
Gruß Frank


----------



## zuki (24. Juli 2011)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Oh, Oh, worüber lies sich gleich noch mal nicht streiten...?
> Gruß Frank



Aber dieser Post schrie förmlich danach. War ja auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint.


----------



## Duffy71 (24. Juli 2011)

Passiert mir des öfteren. Ist aber schön wenn jemand diese Vorlagen dann auch verwandelt


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juli 2011)

Mein Trainings-Schlechtwetterrad.


----------



## Groudon (24. Juli 2011)

ihr seit echt leicht dekadent manchmal ^^


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juli 2011)

Ok,
dann halt "mein 2 Rad"


----------



## Deleted685 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

kleines Update: Kurbel und Axon Gabel. Entgegen der landläufigen Vorurteile gegen SR  funktioniert die Gabel wirklich super. Sehr gutes Losbrechmoment und Rebound optimal einstellbar. Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls ok, ausserdem nur knapp 1600gr. Habe sie bei RCZ zu einem unschlagbaren Kurs bekommen, aktuelles 2011er Modell ca. 50% unter dem aktuellen Neupreis.  Mal schauen, wie die Haltbarkeit ist.

Fotos und Teileliste anbei. Bin echt glücklich mit dem Bike, um die 10kg für knapp 1300,-, das war vor ein paar Jahren noch absolut undenkbar.   Und immer noch viele bezahlbare Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted685 (24. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Mein Trainings-Schlechtwetterrad.



Das Grün flasht! Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Thaddel (24. Juli 2011)

Da ich momentan aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nur auf der Strasse fahren kann, hab ich mir mal entsprechende Reifen aufgezogen, und dabei auch optisch gecleant. All diese verspielten Aufkleber kamen weg, das ist das Ergebnis. Diese Woche muss ich mal noch die eine Leitung kürzen lassen. Gesamtgewicht ist aktuell 10,4 Kilogramm...





















Hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juli 2011)

[/QUOTE]
Ich vermisse die Kette und den Flaschenhalter


----------



## Deleted685 (24. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Kette und den Flaschenhalter



Stimmt sorry. Kette Dura Ace 9-fach, gekürzt ca. 270gr., Faschenhalter Elite Custom Race, 43gr..

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Juli 2011)

RZ One 20
Type/Ausführung 1 aus Oktober 2009 (also die 2010 Serie). ist natürlich auch im cannondale-vorstell-irgendwas-thread, aber ich finds so schön das ichs hier auch poste  .

geändert:
- LRS Tune Cannonball/Kong - CX Ray - ZTR Alpine
- Vorne Rocket Ron 2,4"
- beide Laufräder Tubeless mit Stans - Kit
- Stütze derzeit Forca SPS 350 Vario
- Sattel Specialized
- Lenker FSA K-Foce SLK (oder wie der heißt)
- Dämpfertuning in Graz bei Fa Müller auf mehr ProPedal
- Lefty Tuning bei Eighty Aid in Österreich

Gewicht mit diesem Setup: 11,25 kg

Location: Mont Chaberton (3.131m) - Piemont - Italien






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

optisch (und auch vom gewicht) wär natürlich noch die cannondale SI kurbel cool...aber die spinnen ja mit ihrem preis. mal sehen, vielleicht eloxier ich ja die bestehende? oder geb mal ne sram x9 drauf...die gefällt mir auch.
sonst bin ich mit dem bike vom fahrverhalten extrem zufrieden. hatte vorher ein rush und dann ein rush carbon. die kamen mit dem fahrwerk einfach nicht mit. vermissen tu ich nur den rpL dämpfer vom rush. bei richtig steilen anstiegen wär mir ein komplett gesperrter dämpfer recht. egal.
das gewicht ist ok. mit schmaleren reifen und der syntace stütze bin ich schon unter 11 kg, was aber kein primärziel ist. die nächsten reifen für zu hause sind übrigens die race king. für den urlaub dann in zukunft fat albert.

also dann, schießt mal los....

ps: das gebilde am lenker ist die halterung für die gopro hd. hatte ich wohl aufgrund sauerstoffmangels vergessen abzumachen  . das schlimmste ist aber das ich die cam beim hinauffahren auf standby hatte und somit für den downhill keinen accu mehr . egal!


----------



## bene94 (25. Juli 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Da ich momentan aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nur auf der Strasse fahren kann, hab ich mir mal entsprechende Reifen aufgezogen, und dabei auch optisch gecleant. All diese verspielten Aufkleber kamen weg, das ist das Ergebnis. Diese Woche muss ich mal noch die eine Leitung kürzen lassen. Gesamtgewicht ist aktuell 10,4 Kilogramm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schönes Price! Schade, dass die hier im Forum so selten zu sehen sind. Deins gefällt mir z.B echt sehr gut! 

Ein Bild von der Antriebsseite vermisse ich aber.


----------



## crazy.man77 (25. Juli 2011)

@Thaddel

das sieht als "clean version" richtig gut aus. Ich hätte aber lediglich den Namensschriftzug auf dem Unterrrohr draufgelassen.


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2011)

@ Thaddel

Einfach Pornös....sieht mega geil aus


----------



## ICON82 (25. Juli 2011)

@rzOne20: Sorry finde das einfach nur überladen. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich zu erst hinschauen soll. Kann auch sein, dass die RoRo das Gesamtbild versauen. Wirken irgendwie riesig. Über Geschmack kann man aber wunderbar streiten. 

Sehe gerade das RKs in Planung sind aber ich glaub ich würde mir was schönes von Maxxis holen. Die halten wenigstens. Liebäugel auch schon als mit dem Ikon.

@Avalon67: Das mit der Axon ist mal was Anderes aber was sind denn das für Reifchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted685 (25. Juli 2011)

ICON82: 2.1er Sammy Slick, für meine Trainingsstrecke (feinerer Schotter, Waldboden) im Sommer ausreichend und rollen traumhaft. Verlieren natürlich komplett, wenns mal schlammig oder geröllig wird. Dafür habe ich dann noch einen Satz 2.25er Alberts.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Thaddel (25. Juli 2011)

Danke fürs Lob euch allen... Die Antriebsseite kommt noch, da wird aber erst noch das XT-Schaltwerk mit roten Elox-Schrauben getunt... Der goldene Zierstreifen wird am Unterrohr noch durchgehend gezogen, um das besser abzuschliessen...


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2011)

So jetzt möchte ich aber auch mal. Meins hat neue Bremsscheiben bekommen


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Juli 2011)

So viele geile Bikes hier auf den letzten 2 Seiten, selbst das CD RZ sieht gut aus


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Juli 2011)

War für ein paar Monate scheintot, da als Teilespender fürs Fully missbraucht, wurde jedoch jüngst durch eine XT-10x-Spritze und Transplantation von ein paar Altteilen aus dem Fundus wiederbelebt.

Hat ein halbes Kilo zugenommen und wird so hoffentlich gute Dienste im Herbst/Winter leisten.

Der Rahmen ist zwar arg geschunden und die Laufräder lassen sich nicht mehr zentrieren, weil die Nippel festgegammelt sind, aber ansonsten ist es technisch noch völlig i.O.






(B-Screw war auf dem Foto noch ganz reingedreht, ist jetzt korrigiert)


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Juli 2011)

ja stimmt schon, mein bike (rzOne20)wirkt etwas überladen mit den ganzen roten und weißen farbtupfern.

also i glaub das im besonderen die sattelstütze extreeeeem doof aussieht. ist mir klar, aber die funktion bzw der komfort ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. dazu kommt der auf den fotos sehr wuchtig rüberkommende sattel :-( aber der passt.

desweiteren sehen meiner meinung nach die komischen roten und weißen deacals (diese dreieckchen usw) am rahmen blöd aus. die kann ich nicht abmachen, sind überlackiert. ich hab schon an folie und überkleben gedacht, aber letztendlich ist es mir egal.

ja die reifen wurden auch erwähnt. optisch passen die schwalbe noch am besten. hinten ist jetzt ein raceking 2,2" oben. das gelb macht das erscheinungsbild noch schlimmer :-( . muss mir mal die maxxis ansehen.

zuguterletzt vielleicht noch ein bild wies vorher aussah. mit weißen laufrädern:






[/URL][/IMG]

denkt ihr ich soll wieder weiße anmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2011)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist zwar arg geschunden und die Laufräder lassen sich nicht mehr zentrieren, weil die Nippel festgegammelt sind, aber ansonsten ist es technisch noch völlig i.O.



Das Teil sieht für mich aus wie geleckt... (und hübsch ist es!)


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Juli 2011)

@lupus: Gugge mal da

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40686

In der Totale sieht man das nicht... Primärer Mangel ist der völlig vergilbte Lack. Der Rest passiert halt...

P.S.: Danke!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2011)

Okay, dass er etwas vergilbt ist, sehe ich am Sitzrohr. Aber der Rest ist doch mehr als annehmbar, finde ich. Aber gut, das ist ja Ansichtssache. Besser als wenn man einen heruntergerittenen Rahmen als neuwertig ansieht.


----------



## crazy.man77 (26. Juli 2011)

@Johnny Rico

Hallo Markus, das ging ja schnell mit dem Neuaufbau, ich dachte, der Aufbau wird ein Projekt für lange Winternächte

Ist aber gut geworden, andere wären froh, den Bock als Erst-Bike besitzen zu dürfen


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Juli 2011)

@Crazy.man77: Ich bin einfach zu ungeduldig... :-D


----------



## Thaddel (26. Juli 2011)

So, hab meins auch nochmal etwas überarbeitet. Da wo mal der Price-Schriftzug war, ist das goldene Filet nun durchgehend. Ausserdem halt rote Schrauben und Speichennippel... 

















EDIT: Mit dem Tunesattel habe ich aktuell das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze nicht 100% zu den 4 mm Rails passt. Muss da erst noch eine andere Lösung finden, bevor ich den wieder montieren kann...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juli 2011)

für die sattelstüze sollte es andere klemmstücke geben.


----------



## Thaddel (26. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber eben da muss ich noch schauen welche ich nehme...


----------



## kaptan (27. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin

Hier mal meine Rennziege:

*Nerve XC 9.0*

















Pedale waren noch nicht da beim Fotoshoot, deshalb hier mal zwei Finale Pics:









LG,

kaptan


----------



## ICON82 (27. Juli 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon, mein bike (rzOne20)wirkt etwas überladen mit den ganzen roten und weißen farbtupfern.
> 
> also i glaub das im besonderen die sattelstütze extreeeeem doof aussieht. ist mir klar, aber die funktion bzw der komfort ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. dazu kommt der auf den fotos sehr wuchtig rüberkommende sattel :-( aber der passt.
> 
> ...




Naja das ist ja alles nur Optik. 
Finde das mit den weißen Laufrädern gar nicht schlecht, ich glaube sogar besser. Falls dir das gelbe bei den RK nicht gefällt, dann kauf dir im Baumarkt einen "Reifenstift" für Autoreifen. Damit kann man das ganze weiß machen. Weiß nur nicht ob das auf Dauer auch so bleibt. Also wenn du die Laufräder nicht mehr haben willst, dann nehm ich sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted685 (27. Juli 2011)

Das Price sieht wirklich klasse aus, und das Ghost gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Die "cremeweiße Farbe" sollte es als Standard geben .

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

avalon67 schrieb:


> Fotos und Teileliste anbei. Bin echt glücklich mit dem Bike, um die 10kg für knapp 1300,-, das war vor ein paar Jahren noch absolut undenkbar.  Und immer noch viele bezahlbare Optimierungsmöglichkeiten.


 
Moin!

Darf man fragen wie groß Du bist? Interessiere mich auch für den Rahmen, bin mir aber wg. 17" oder 19" nicht sicher...


----------



## Deleted685 (27. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Darf man fragen wie groß Du bist? Interessiere mich auch für den Rahmen, bin mir aber wg. 17" oder 19" nicht sicher...



Hi Kris,

klar, bin 1,73 äh... "groß"  und 17" passt mir perfekt.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

Okay, danke Dir.
Dann ist für mich wohl eher der 19er der richtige...


----------



## hefra (27. Juli 2011)

Tourenrad. Trainingsrad, was auch immer. 
Sitzt sich super, kommt aber bei den anderen Bikes einfach zu kurz. Wenn jemand so etwas gebrauchen kann, es muss wohl Platz machen für andere Bikes...

Gedacht war das Bike als schnelles Rad für Feld und Radwege, die geplanten 28 Zoll Laufräder habe ich aber aufgrund der geringen Nutzung doch verworfen und stattdessen einfache 26 Zöller montiert. Momentan fahre ich damit nur im Dorf rum.

Gefällt mir richtig gut das Rad und hat richtig Potential aber meine anderen sind mir lieber


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2011)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Aber wer weiss? der Rahmen steht ja noch hier; falls er nicht verkauft wird, vielleicht baue ich den dann den Winter über nochmal auf.



Schade...


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Juli 2011)

nach längerer Zeit wurde mein "BAUSTELLENBIKE" wieder aktualisiert...

nach vielen Versuchen hab ich nun endlich die farblich halwegs passende Gabel gefunden.Technisch sowieso ein Traum die alte FOX.
kürzerer Vorbau(-1cm). der betonharte Aspidewurde durch einen SLR ersetzt.Obwohl der Selle um 30gr leichter als der Aspide,ist er doch tatsächlich angenehmer.Und von den schweren Contis fang ich erst nicht an zu schwärmen....Fahrgefühl einer Magnetschwebebahn






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]



mfg


----------



## Flabes (29. Juli 2011)

Die Black-Chilli-Mischung würde noch mehr Grip bieten 

Wo wir schon beim SLR sind, bin vom Gel Flow auf den TT gewechselt und der ist wirklich vergleichsweise bequemer 

Auch hier nochmal mein Kistchen 












Demnächst hoffentlich mit neuer Stütze sowie Vorbau.


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Juli 2011)

Flabes schrieb:


> Die Black-Chilli-Mischung würde noch mehr Grip bieten




hab die normalen Contis neu und günstig bekommen.....und vorher Nobby´s
als Vergleich....deshalb meine Begeisterung.Allein das schwammige Gefühl bei Kurvenfahrten war störend genug
mehr Gripp? werd mal die Gummis richtig entjungfern müssen um da mitreden zu können..........

schicke Gegend in der du dein Bike bewegst...könnt bei mir ums Eck sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2011)

Flabes schrieb:


> Die Black-Chilli-Mischung würde noch mehr Grip bieten
> 
> Wo wir schon beim SLR sind, bin vom Gel Flow auf den TT gewechselt und der ist wirklich vergleichsweise bequemer
> 
> ...



Sag mal biegt der sich net gefährlich durch, soweit hinten, wie du den Sattel montiert hast?...


----------



## Flabes (29. Juli 2011)

Ist auf jeden Fall noch auf der Markierung, aber war heute meine erste Testfahrt auf dem Sattel und ein Stückchen nach vorne kommt er auf jeden Fall noch


----------



## cpprelude (29. Juli 2011)

@eierspeiss,

geil der Bock


----------



## chrisophren (30. Juli 2011)

Mein altes Moped mal wieder frisch gemacht.





Mit den LRS bin ich net zufrieden und Vorbau und Lenker werden wohl auch bald weichen müssen. Aber ansonsten läuft es seit 2004 perfekt


----------



## RagazziFully (30. Juli 2011)

thesnake schrieb:


>



Man soll die alten Leichen im Keller ruhen lassen, aber das hier hat noch ein Nachspiel am Internationalen Strafgerichtshof. Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit!


----------



## Jakeman (30. Juli 2011)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Man soll die alten Leichen im Keller ruhen lassen, aber das hier hat noch ein Nachspiel am Internationalen Strafgerichtshof. Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit!





Kommt aus der Zukunft.
Deswegen wollte der Terminator die Harley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (30. Juli 2011)

Jakeman schrieb:


> Kommt aus der Zukunft.



Man könnte unter den Classic Bikes noch die Rubrik "Future Bikes- alle Bikes ab 2015" einführen?
Wenn so allerdings die Zukunft aussieht, dann möchte ich morgen einen schlimmen Unfall haben.


----------



## eierspeiss (30. Juli 2011)

chrisophren schrieb:


> Mein altes Moped mal wieder frisch gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hööö!! seh ich da Onza´s??
schicker Rahmen damals wie heute!würd ich hegen und pflegen! 
OK! Bontrager Anbauteile hatten nie wirklich ne spitzen Ausstrahlung bzw. Optik ,aber die zu tauschen(was du ja vor hast) wird ja wohl kein Problem sein.Nur diese erschreckend dünnen Streben Richtung Schaltauge.......Carbon hin oder her.....und im Vergleich dazu die "mächtig" wirkende Wippe....Respekt was da konstruiert wurde.....


@RagazziFully
verstehe nicht ganz warum du alte Beiträge ausgräbst um die dann wieder aufzuwärmen....haben sich alle schon satt gesehen an dem blauen Kunstwerk.Und Prügel hat sein Besitzer deshalb auch schon genug einstecken müssen das er sich mitlerweile selbst ein Loch gegraben hat........

@zuki
wie die Zukunft aussieht? nobody knows! also solltest besser Zuhause bleiben


----------



## chrisophren (31. Juli 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Hööö!! seh ich da Onza´s??
> schicker Rahmen damals wie heute!würd ich hegen und pflegen!
> OK! Bontrager Anbauteile hatten nie wirklich ne spitzen Ausstrahlung bzw. Optik ,aber die zu tauschen(was du ja vor hast) wird ja wohl kein Problem sein.Nur diese erschreckend dünnen Streben Richtung Schaltauge.......Carbon hin oder her.....und im Vergleich dazu die "mächtig" wirkende Wippe....Respekt was da konstruiert wurde.....


Na klar Onzas  ich könnte nie ohne
Den werde ich auch nimmer her geben, Der Rahmen und auch der Hinterbau laufen aber immer noch richtig gut, trotz des fortgeschrittenen Alters


----------



## ToDusty (31. Juli 2011)

So hier mal mein Vortrieb. Nun mal los mit den Kommentaren.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Juli 2011)

Der Sattel ist komisch und die silberne Kurbel sticht unschön raus. Sonst gibts da nicht viel zu kritisieren. Der Rahmen ist angenehm dezent.

Hier nochmal mein Intense nach einem größeren Update:












Die Minute musste nach nicht mal 300 km bereits zum zweiten Mal wegen eines gravierenden Defektes zum Service. Als Ersatz gabs kurzerhand die hier zu sehenden Marzocchi. Die hat nun auch nicht gerade den Ruf vorbildlicher Zuverlässigkeit, aber der Preis war zu heiß. Der erste Fahreindruck war jedenfalls überraschend gut, das Ding spielt in einer anderen Liga als die Manitou.

Außerdem war die Ritchey-Stütze mit Setback bei dem ohnehin nicht allzu steilen Sitzwinkel des Rahmens keine so gute Idee und wurde durch eine Thomson inline ersetzt. Statt des 90mm Ritchey-Vorbaus gabs einen 70mm Hope-Stummel, das Sattelsofa komplettiert die Optimierung hin zum Allround-Tourer mit AM-Potential. Ach ja, einen USE Tula gabs noch fürs HR. Das Ding baut eine brachiale Klemmkraft auf und sorgt für spürbar mehr Steifigkeit im Hinterbau.


----------



## IceQ- (31. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hier mal mein Nicolai Helius AC im Tourenmodus.
Das bedeutet die Gabel abgesenkt von 140mm auf 110mm. Da die DT Swiss Gabel gleichzeitig auch härter wird ist das Setup ein anderes.
Seit neuestem auch wieder mit 640mm Lenker (680mm sind einfach zu breit) 

So fahre ich die Swiss bike classic Marathons. Funktioniert super. Inzwischen steht mein Hardtail nur noch rum. Weil das AC sowohl bergauf als auch bergab besser geht. Natürlich spielt sich der Vorteil nur auf langen Strecken aus, da ich aber auch bevorzugt die längeren Varianten fahre passt das super.







Die 140mm werden gerne mal für Abfahrten in den Alpen oder Jura genutzt. Bspw. mit meiner Bike Treff Gruppe. Es ist einfach angenehmer als mit 100mm bergab und ermöglich insbesondere in den Alpen mehr Spass und Möglichkeiten.
Wobei ich Höhentrails und Anstiege sowie das meiste andere immer im 110mm Modus fahre.

edit:

Teileliste als PDF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EM37EH4H


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Juli 2011)

Bis auf den Sram Umwerfer würd ich´s so nehmen


----------



## Quator94 (31. Juli 2011)

Das blaue Schild ist ja cool  und Bike natürlich auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schade...



Jup, sehe ich auch so! - Eben aber erst entdeckt.

Mir gefällt das C´dale besser wie der Nachfolger (Trek). 
Das C´dale hatte Charakter, Flair und Stil...

Wenn ich Kohle gehabt hätte....  

Trotzdem gefällt mir dein blaues F700 noch einen Tick besser!


----------



## zuki (1. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Bis auf den Sram Umwerfer würd ich´s so nehmen



Was spricht ausgerechnet gegen den Umwerfer von SRAM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. August 2011)

Das Intense ist mMn bis auf die Reifen ein Traum.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. August 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das Intense ist mMn bis auf die Reifen ein Traum.



Danke. 

Die Reifen sind besser, als sie aussehen. Ein bisschen schmal mit 2,2 Zoll, aber in den Hinterbau passt nichts wirklich breites rein. Im Matsch rutschen sie ein wenig durch die Gegend, aber immer kontrollierbar.


----------



## zuki (1. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ein bisschen schmal mit 2,2 Zoll, aber in den Hinterbau passt nichts wirklich breites rein. Im Matsch rutschen sie ein wenig durch die Gegend, aber immer kontrollierbar.



Im Matsch solltest Du dann auch eher 1.8er oder 1.9 Zoll schmale Reifen fahren und besseren Grip zu haben.


----------



## Nigges19 (1. August 2011)

So, hab ein wenig rumgebastelt und wollte nochmal mein Bike zur Schau stellen. 
Hoffe diesesmal bekomme ich nicht nur verbal auf die Fresse... 
Quali ist nicht die Beste, aber denke, das geht so.


----------



## ToDusty (1. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> So, hab ein wenig rumgebastelt und wollte nochmal mein Bike zur Schau stellen.
> Hoffe diesesmal bekomme ich nicht nur verbal auf die Fresse...
> Quali ist nicht die Beste, aber denke, das geht so.




Fehlen da etwa die Lenkerstopfen?


----------



## eierspeiss (1. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> So, hab ein wenig rumgebastelt und wollte nochmal mein Bike zur Schau stellen.
> Hoffe diesesmal bekomme ich nicht nur verbal auf die Fresse...
> Quali ist nicht die Beste, aber denke, das geht so.




Bist du Masochist, oder warum willst du "richtig" auf die Fresse und nicht nur "verbal"???
Also ich seh keinen Grund warum ich dir eine "klatschen" sollte.Sorry!
Quali past schon..da gibts schlimmere jpeg´s....Bike sieht mich auch gut an! Wohl keine Stangenware.......wie sonst!

Lenkerstopfen!?? wer braucht die schon


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Was spricht ausgerechnet gegen den Umwerfer von SRAM?



Nichts, gefällt mir bloß nicht


----------



## EvilEvo (1. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Was spricht ausgerechnet gegen den Umwerfer von SRAM?



Naja, ein Schwarzer Umwerfer wäre schöner


----------



## Nigges19 (1. August 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Bist du Masochist, oder warum willst du "richtig" auf die Fresse und nicht nur "verbal"???
> Also ich seh keinen Grund warum ich dir eine "klatschen" sollte.Sorry!
> Quali past schon..da gibts schlimmere jpeg´s....Bike sieht mich auch gut an! Wohl keine Stangenware.......wie sonst!
> 
> Lenkerstopfen!?? wer braucht die schon



Naja am besten garnicht auf die Fresse^^
Aber danke für die netten Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (2. August 2011)

Mein anderes


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. August 2011)

Mit einer optischen Rot-Grün-Schwäche vielleicht etwas harmonischer anzusehen, aber so ein teurer (und geiler)  Rahmen hat mehr Liebe zum Detail verdient.
Da steht noch einiges an Arbeit an, _*mMn*_!!

Krass ist immer dieser blöde orangene Conti-Schriftzug zu roten Felgendecals.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. August 2011)

Ich finds gut. Mut zur Farbe. Die Laufräder sehen auf dem Bild allerdings schlimm aus.


----------



## the donkey (2. August 2011)

Ok also wenn ich es richtig verstehe Reifen schwärzen, Decals runter und einfach mehr schwarz? 


Dann sieht es ja aus wie fast jedes 301



Mir gefällts! Auch mit den wilden Felgen. Mein nächster 301er wird auch nicht schwarz werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. August 2011)

Die *Rahmen*farbe ist ja auch toll! 

Nur der Rest erinnert mich an meinen _Farber-Kastell Wasserfarbenkasten_ aus der Grundschule... 

Etwas mehr Harmonie, bitte! 

Quark, DIR muss es ja gefallen! Und die Funktion, dass wissen wir beide, ist TOP und hat Vorrang!


----------



## the donkey (2. August 2011)

Hab die "Kritik" schon richtig verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. August 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hab die "Kritik" schon richtig verstanden


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. August 2011)

Hi,

nach einiger Zeit mal wieder mein Quantec SLR!
Am Wochenende wirds in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen bewegt, bin immer noch guter Dinge beim Wetter 

Hab viele kleine Dinge seit dem letztem Mal geändert, insgesamt knappe 220g leichter geworden:

- Selle Italia Flite TT
- Remote-Lockout entfernt
- POP-Yokes (gebrochen) gegen original Thomson getauscht + Alu-Tonnen
- RoRo und RaRa jeweils die neue PSC-Version
- XTR-Pedale
- Magura Titan-Kit 
- steife Promax Aussenhüllen (die Fasi Niro-Glide waren viel zu weich)
- 11er Titanritzel von Nino
- Kette etwas gekürzt


----------



## cpprelude (3. August 2011)

Sieht schnell aus die Kiste . Sind das 2,1er Decken?
Viel Erfolg am We.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. August 2011)

Jop sind beide 2,1"!
Wenn ich aber mit dem angepeilten neuen LRS auch endlich mal breitere Felgen (Alpine oder Crest) bekomme,
werde ich zwangsläufig auch mal den Race King RS/SS in 2,2" ausprobieren, zumindestens am HR.


----------



## Nigges19 (3. August 2011)

Schönes Rad, gefällt mir auch!

Ich muss doch jetzt ma fragen, wie sieht denn so ein 24h rennen aufm Bike aus? Wie bei Le Mans, immer gleicher fahrbarer Untersatz und nur der Fahrer wechselt, oder fährt jeder Fahrer mit seinem Bike?
Fahrt ihr auch im Gelände?

Danke!


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. August 2011)

Also in Duisburg fährt jeder mit seinem eigenen Rad und es gibt auch keinen Le Mans-Start 
Das Heftigste was wir in Duisburg an Gelände dieses Jahr haben, sind Wiesen/Schotterpassagen/Waldwege mit Wurzeln und eine überbaute Treppenabfahrt


----------



## Nigges19 (3. August 2011)

Ok, danke!
Wie viel fährste da am Stück?


----------



## Zeckenporsche (3. August 2011)

Hier noch (m)ein Quantec Slr


----------



## cpprelude (3. August 2011)

@Zeckenporsche,

auch schön in dem Farbton , und das Gesamtbild stimmt auch ausser: Das Rot an der Bremsscheibe stört a bissl, und sind die Barends 
mal rot gewesen?

Und warum guckt die Schnautze des Sattels nach oben? 

Hattest du grad eine Bergabfahrt hinter dir, oder Fährst du immer so?


----------



## Zeckenporsche (3. August 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @Zeckenporsche,
> 
> auch schön in dem Farbton , und das Gesamtbild stimmt auch ausser: Das Rot an der Bremsscheibe stört a bissl, und sind die Barends
> mal rot gewesen?
> ...


 
Der Sattel ist wärend der Tour etwas mit der Nase nach oben gekommennoramlerweise fahr ich Waagerecht.
Barends waren mal Rot, stört mich aber genauso wenig wie das Rot an den Bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2011)

bei der montage ist auf jeden fall eine neue sattelstütze angebracht!


----------



## carofem (3. August 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach einiger Zeit mal wieder mein Quantec SLR!
> Am Wochenende wirds in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen bewegt, bin immer noch guter Dinge beim Wetter
> ...


 Hab da noch ne Frage. Die Gabel ist eine Magura Durin Race und du hast siehe oben den Lock Out Hebel abmontiert. Das heisst du fährst ohne das Schnickschnack und kommst damit gut klar ?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne Frage. Die Gabel ist eine Magura Durin Race und du hast siehe oben den Lock Out Hebel abmontiert. Das heisst du fährst ohne das Schnickschnack und kommst damit gut klar ?



Es gibt die Möglichkeit die DLO-Einheit zu tauschen, dann kann der Lockout an der Gabel bedient werden... Ohne den Schnickschnack am Lenker.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es gibt die Möglichkeit die DLO-Einheit zu tauschen, dann kann der Lockout an der Gabel bedient werden... Ohne den Schnickschnack am Lenker.



Ja diese Umbaumöglichkeit gibt es, aber ich fahre ohne Lockout 
Die Durin SL hat ja von Haus aus keinen Lockout und ich fahre meine Durin Race immer recht straff und habe deshalb auch wenig Probleme mit Wippen im Wiegetritt.
Das meiste Wippen lässt sich sowieso durch Körperbewegungen eliminieren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. August 2011)

@yellow-faggin

Ich wusste es, _da hier schon mal gelesen_, habe es aber wieder vergessen. Welche Felgen sind das nochmal?


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. August 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @yellow-faggin
> 
> Ich wusste es, _da hier schon mal gelesen_, habe es aber wieder vergessen. Welche Felgen sind das nochmal?



Das sind abgelabelte bestimmt 10 Jahre alte Mavic X317 Disc in der Farbe "Citron"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. August 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Das sind abgelabelte bestimmt 10 Jahre alte Mavic X317 Disc in der Farbe "Citron"



Stimmt, so war´s. 
Merci


----------



## Mais (5. August 2011)

Mein im Wiederaufbau befindlicher Tourer 
Alivio-STI-Einheit fliegt raus, Avid SD7 Hebel + Deore Schalthebel kommen ran, inkl. Upgrade auf 9fach-Kassette.

Umwerfer + Schaltwerk sind beides 2011er Deore Teile, die aber mangels Schaltauge noch nicht montiert sind. Der LRS ist von 2007 (Deore Naben + Rigida ZAC 19). 
Die Steuerzentrale bilden ein Ritchey Pro Vorbau + ein XLC Comp Flatbar (600mm), mit Ritchey WCS Lock-On Griffen. 
Gehalten wird das Vorderrad von einer 2006er Marzocchi MX Comp ETA mit 105mm Federweg.

Rahmen wurde vergangene Woche entlackt und fährt nun Roh herum. Sieht nett aus, finde ich.

Das ganze ist alles andere als leicht, aber robust (was bei meinem Körpergewicht auch wichtiger ist) und macht durchaus Spaß.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. August 2011)

Schön, mal ein unprätentiöses Arbeitstier zu sehen. 

Hast du den Rahmen nach dem Entlacken versiegelt, oder fährt der mit natürlicher Oxidschicht rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (5. August 2011)

Ist etwas Hartwachs aus dem Automobilzubehör drauf, ansonsten nichts - der oxidiert also fröhlich vor sich hin. Wird ab und zu mal mit 'nem feinen Schleifvlies behandelt und das reicht dann auch. Die Oberfläche ist ziemlich rau, was dahingehend blöd ist, dass sich da natürlich der Dreck besonders sammelt.

Da muss ich mir mal noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## zuki (5. August 2011)

Mais schrieb:


> Ist etwas Hartwachs aus dem Automobilzubehör drauf, ansonsten nichts - der oxidiert also fröhlich vor sich hin. Wird ab und zu mal mit 'nem feinen Schleifvlies behandelt und das reicht dann auch. Die Oberfläche ist ziemlich rau, was dahingehend blöd ist, dass sich da natürlich der Dreck besonders sammelt.
> 
> Da muss ich mir mal noch was einfallen lassen.



Versuch mal den Rahmen einfach nur mit WD40 (statt Wachs) zu polieren. Dann sollte der Dreck nicht so leicht haften.


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2011)

So hier mal mein Bock, bekannter weise ist man ja nie fertig, daher kommen später noch andere Laufräder, eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner 
und vorne ein 2,1er Rocket Ron. 

Versuche die Goldenen Schalthebel durch silberne zu ersetzen wenn ich fündig werde. Und der Blaue Knopf auf der Gabel muß noch ne andere Farbe bekommen. 

Schaltung wird noch richtig eingestellt, Bremsen entlüftet und die Gabel auf 100 mm runtergetravelt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2011)

_"Meine Damen und Herren, wie Sie sehen, sehen sie nichts..."  _


----------



## Jaypeare (7. August 2011)

Also ich seh da ein schick und stimmig aufgebautes Scale... (vielleicht abgesehen von den roten KeBla-Schrauben, die wirken etwas verloren)

Aber sind die Bremsgriffe nicht recht weit nach innen gerutscht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Also ich seh da ein schick und stimmig aufgebautes Scale...



DAS sehe ich auch. Details erahne ich nur...

*EDIT:*  Jetzt ist auch  ein Bild von der Seite drinne. Vorher nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToDusty (7. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Also ich seh da ein schick und stimmig aufgebautes Scale... (vielleicht abgesehen von den roten KeBla-Schrauben, die wirken etwas verloren)
> 
> Aber sind die Bremsgriffe nicht recht weit nach innen gerutscht?




Sehe ich auch so. Und wegen den Schalthebeln muss man sehr große bzw. lange Daumen haben.


----------



## dre (7. August 2011)

... die Hebel sind bei mir auch so eingestellt. Jedem wie er es mag.

Ach so, das Scale ist toll.


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Aber sind die Bremsgriffe nicht recht weit nach innen gerutscht?


 Thanx, ich kann gerade noch so mit Zeige und Mittelfinger Bremsen.



ToDusty schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Und wegen den Schalthebeln muss man sehr große bzw. lange Daumen haben.


 Das geht, ich habe große Hände.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. August 2011)

@cpprelude

da hast du dir ja ein richtiges Schmuckstück aufgebaut!!! Im Vergleich zu der anderen "Möhre" (sorry) ein Quantensprung 
sehr schön

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Also ich seh da ein schick und stimmig aufgebautes Scale... (vielleicht abgesehen von den roten KeBla-Schrauben, die wirken etwas verloren)


 
Meinst du da sind zu wenig Eloxalteile dran,  oder weshalb?



hhninja81 schrieb:


> @cpprelude
> 
> da hast du dir ja ein richtiges Schmuckstück aufgebaut!!! Im Vergleich zu der anderen "Möhre" (sorry) ein Quantensprung
> sehr schön
> ...


 
Danke Nicht der Rede wert. Allerdings, kein vergleich. Lässt sich echt 

toll fahren. Wenn ich mir jetzt das Bild von dem Reflex anschaue, heftig. 

Obwohl man die beiden nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, da das Reflex ein Tourer ist, 

aber das Bike war höher als lang (Langes Sitzrohr und kurtzes Oberrohr somit auch Kurtzer Radstand). 

Und von dem Steuerrohr will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

Gruß.


----------



## bene94 (7. August 2011)

Schönes Scale! Aber ohne die Felgenaufkleber fänd ichs besser.


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Schönes Scale! Aber ohne die Felgenaufkleber fänd ichs besser.


 
Danke, die sind aufgedruckt, aber ich weiß schon welche Felgen es höchstwahrscheinlich werden dann kommen die Aufkleber ab, 

sonst wird's auch zu überladen, schwarz werden sie sein so viel sei gesagt.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. August 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Meinst du da sind zu wenig Eloxalteile dran,  oder weshalb?



Jein. In real ist das vielleicht anders, aber auf dem oberen Bild stechen die extrem raus und haben sonst nirgendwo - abgesehen vom Rebound-Einstellknopf der Gabel - einen Gegenpart. Wenn man genau hinschaut, erkennt man dann den Steuersatz und die Kassette. Meine Philosophie zu dem Thema (siehe meine eigenen Bikes ): Wenn schon buntes Eloxal, dann  konsequent durchgezogen und gleichmäßig übers Bike verteilt. Ein paar rote Schnellspanner und eine rote Sattelklemme, ggf. noch Schraubgriffe mit roten Klemmringen, und die Schrauben fühlen sich nicht mehr ganz so einsam.

Das ist aber wirklich rein subjektiv und meckern auf hohem Niveau. Schönes Bike mit schönen Parts, als zuverlässiger Kilometerfresser genau richtig.


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2011)

Ist es auch hast recht, die Kamera neigt dazu alles ein tick greller erscheinen zu lassen.

Ich wollte Eloxalteile verwenden, aber es dennoch schlicht halten,
je nach Blickwinkel sieht man mal mehr mal weniger.

Ich habe an meinem Bike ja schon viele Gimicks das wäre bei disem Bike vieleicht zu viel gewesen.

Vielleicht irgendwann mal ein schlichteres Bike aufbauen, aber dafür mehr Eloxierte Teile.

Gruß.


----------



## aloha_gt (10. August 2011)

Moin moin die Herren,

bin noch ziemlich frisch bei den online-radlern, aber mich würde unheimlich interessieren um welche reifen es sich in dem Beitrag 3473 handelt.

so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckenporsche (11. August 2011)

sieht aus wie der http://bontrager.com/model/07795, nur mit dezenterer Schrift


----------



## butmymemory (12. August 2011)

Endlich fertig gebastelt.


----------



## SingleLight (12. August 2011)

Schick! Wenigstens ist es schon dreckig, aber bei dem Wetter ist das ja kein Problem
Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße und wie groß bis Du?

Hier mal meins, seit nun 1000km nichts zu meckern, hat auch SIS überlebt


----------



## butmymemory (12. August 2011)

ich bin 178. der rahmen ist in M, also 46cm. muss es unbedingt mal irgendwo auf die wage packen.
 hatte gestern die erste ausfahrt und habe mich gleich mal schön damit hingelegt. die ersten kratzer hat es jedenfalls schonmal und man muss sich darum wenigstens keine sorgen mehr machen. so langsam wird der wald hier zum see und die wurzeln sind spiegelglatt.


----------



## Splatter666 (12. August 2011)

Moin!

@singlelight: ich hab auch son Hochrad 





Müssen noch andere Laufräder und Schalthebel dran, dann bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## butmymemory (12. August 2011)

wunderbar. jetzt sehe ich endlich mal, wie meins ohne die aufkleber an der federgabel aussehe. alles in mini eben


----------



## CicliB (12. August 2011)

Hier mein "Neues" Cicli B


----------



## genius.mc (12. August 2011)

Mein Racer Scott Genius,

alt aber Gut


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2011)

butmymemory schrieb:


> ich bin 178. der rahmen ist in M, also 46cm. muss es unbedingt mal irgendwo auf die wage packen.
> hatte gestern die erste ausfahrt und habe mich gleich mal schön damit hingelegt. die ersten kratzer hat es jedenfalls schonmal und man muss sich darum wenigstens keine sorgen mehr machen. so langsam wird der wald hier zum see und die wurzeln sind spiegelglatt.



dürfte so an die 10,8-11,1 kg wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (13. August 2011)

Endlich ist mein erstes Fully fertig:




Auf dem Foto wirkt es leider nicht so wie in natura.

Die Ausstattung für Interessierte:

- Kellys Beast Rahmen 80 mm FW
- Steuersatz integrated PRO RS-11
- Manitou S-Type SR Dämpfer
- Manitou Drake Super Air Federgabel 80 mm FW
- KLS Race Lenker titanium poliert
- KLS Master Vorbau titanium poliert
- KLS Master Sattelstütze titanium poliert
- UMF Jelly Griffe grau mit silber polierten Klemmringen
- PRO Turnix TI Sattel
- Shimano WHM505 LRS
- IRC Mythos XCII 2.1 Reifen
- Shimano Saint Bremsanlage mit 160er Scheiben und Dual-Control-Hebeln
- SLX Schaltwerk mit TISO-Rollen
- XT Umwerfer
- SLX Kassette
- HG53 Kette
- FSA GammaDrive Kurbel (wird noch getauscht)
- Diverse eloxierte Schrauben
- Gewicht bei RH 21,5" = 13,45 Kg


----------



## EvilEvo (13. August 2011)

Das Kellys gefällt mir super, was sind denn Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze für Parts? die sehen ja mal megageil aus!


----------



## ScottErda (13. August 2011)

Hier mal meine beiden CC Bikes:






und


----------



## Jumpstumper (13. August 2011)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden CC Bikes:
> und



Wow, das Weiße ist erfrischend dezent, gefällt mir sehr gut, nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. August 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Kellys gefällt mir super, was sind denn Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze für Parts? die sehen ja mal megageil aus!


Freut mich. Die Teile sind von KLS, gehört zu Kellys.
Vor allem die Farbe der Teile find ich super, ist kein normales silber poliert, die nennen das titanium, kommt hier leider nicht so rüber.
Falls Du Interesse an solchen Teilen hast PN.


----------



## -mikki- (13. August 2011)

Nachdem hier immer so schicke Bikes zu sehen sind traue ich mich jetzt auch mal  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (13. August 2011)

irgendwie macht mich das alles neidisch hier... 
ein paar discs wären schon mal fein - überstiege wohl aber den restwerd des esels um einiges


----------



## Nigges19 (14. August 2011)

Mais schrieb:


> irgendwie macht mich das alles neidisch hier...
> ein paar discs wären schon mal fein - überstiege wohl aber den restwerd des esels um einiges




Hast du dein Rad schon gepostet?


----------



## Mais (14. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Hast du dein Rad schon gepostet?



jau.. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8593736&postcount=3535


----------



## Ianus (18. August 2011)

Mais schrieb:


> irgendwie macht mich das alles neidisch hier...
> ein paar discs wären schon mal fein - überstiege wohl aber den restwerd des esels um einiges


 
Es klappt auch ohne Discs wunderbar und macht mit den Felgenstoppern genauso viel Spaß.......


----------



## EvilEvo (18. August 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Freut mich. Die Teile sind von KLS, gehört zu Kellys.
> Vor allem die Farbe der Teile find ich super, ist kein normales silber poliert, die nennen das titanium, kommt hier leider nicht so rüber.
> Falls Du Interesse an solchen Teilen hast PN.



Hab leider keine verwendung dafür, aber die, sehen echt scharf aus, an meinem bike würden die aber optisch nicht passen


----------



## zuki (18. August 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Es klappt auch ohne Discs wunderbar und macht mit den Felgenstoppern genauso viel Spaß.......



Bei dem Bild ist der Name Programm...nomen est omen.


----------



## Mais (18. August 2011)

Fertig. 
Avid SD7 Bremshebel
Deore Schalthebel (8fach)
Kettenstrebenschutz
Neue Hüllen + Züge
XLC Cartridge Bremsschuhe
XLC Pro SL Vorbau 100mm 7°

Endlich malwieder zufrieden mit der Kiste.
Was die Kamera da für einen Matsch produziert das frage ich mich auch. Von 'ner Lumix FZ7 würde man sonst ja mehr erwarten.


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. August 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Hab leider keine verwendung dafür, aber die, sehen echt scharf aus, an meinem bike würden die aber optisch nicht passen


Ja, überall passen die nicht dran, stimmt schon.
Hab jetzt mal ne Teileliste beigefügt.
Ich poste demnächst mal mein anderes Bike, sind auch polierte Teile dran, gefällt Dir bestimmt auch.

@Ianus: Haste von dem Bike auch ne größere Aufnahme? Sieht interessant aus...


----------



## InoX (19. August 2011)

Ist doch auch nurn Klein. 

Ich finde Discs praktischer. Da fängt der Schlauch nicht an zu wandern wenns mal wärmer wird vom Bremsen bergab und das Ventil reist nicht ab. Das ist mir mal am Forderrad passiert. das war sehr unpassend am Berg...


----------



## Nigges19 (19. August 2011)

Mais schrieb:


> Was die Kamera da für einen Matsch produziert das frage ich mich auch. Von 'ner Lumix FZ7 würde man sonst ja mehr erwarten.




Kenn mich zwar nicht mit Fotografien aus, aber sollte man nicht das Licht von hinten haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. August 2011)

oder nen Blitz benutzen


----------



## zuki (19. August 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nurn Klein.



Und was für ein schönes!


----------



## Mais (19. August 2011)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Kenn mich zwar nicht mit Fotografien aus, aber sollte man nicht das Licht von hinten haben?



licht von hinten wäre ganz fatal gewesen  
lieber ein überstrahltes bild als eins mit 'nem umgepflügten feld


----------



## eierspeiss (20. August 2011)

wenn du dein Bike perfekt in Szene gesetzt haben willst dann frag 
@JonnyRico
der macht Fotos das einem beim Betrachten die Suppe aus den Mundwinkeln rinnt......
mit oder ohne DISC am Bike!

P.S: meine Canon is auch Schrott.Oder ich kanns einfach nicht....


----------



## hhninja81 (20. August 2011)

Moin....

ein paar Veränderungen und jetz 8,54 Kg


----------



## SingleLight (20. August 2011)

Schick


----------



## cpprelude (20. August 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> ein paar Veränderungen und jetz 8,54 Kg


 
Schön nach wie vor, aber was sind die letzten Upgrades?


----------



## IceQ- (20. August 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein erstes Fully fertig:
> 
> Auf dem Foto wirkt es leider nicht so wie in natura.
> 
> ...



 
Was taugen die Reifen?


----------



## Quator94 (20. August 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich rote Decals für meine Recon bekomme? Bei Ebay und anderen deutschen online Shops finde ich keine und so ein paar Kleber möchte ich nicht extra importieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (21. August 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Was taugen die Reifen?


Gute Frage, fahre die erst seit einem halben Jahr und bisher nur zweimal ins Gelände gekommen, momentan nur in der Stadt unterwegs. Im Gelände hatte ich keine Probleme, ich wage aber kein Urteil. Vorteil: Kosten und wiegen nicht viel.

@hhninja:
Einfach nur geil Dein Bike!!


----------



## Jbnk03 (21. August 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich rote Decals für meine Recon bekomme? Bei Ebay und anderen deutschen online Shops finde ich keine und so ein paar Kleber möchte ich nicht extra importieren...


http://www.profirad.de/rock-shox-sram-avid-truvativ-aufkleber-p-15935.html?language=de


----------



## Piktogramm (21. August 2011)

@Quator94: Die Decals können von dem Händler bestellt werden der SRAM/Rok Shox führt. Meist wird sowas einfach nicht in die Onlineshops aufgenommen da Aufwand/Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis steht. Jedes Jahr müsste man alle Decals neu in den Shop einpflegen dafür das da mal zwei gekauft werden. Ohne richtig billige Hilfskräfte kommt man da als Händler auf keinen grünen Zweig. Also einfach beim Lieblingshändler durch klingeln.


----------



## Quator94 (21. August 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> @Quator94: Die Decals können von dem Händler bestellt werden der SRAM/Rok Shox führt. Meist wird sowas einfach nicht in die Onlineshops aufgenommen da Aufwand/Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis steht. Jedes Jahr müsste man alle Decals neu in den Shop einpflegen dafür das da mal zwei gekauft werden. Ohne richtig billige Hilfskräfte kommt man da als Händler auf keinen grünen Zweig. Also einfach beim Lieblingshändler durch klingeln.





Dann werde ich woll morgen mal beim Freundlichen fragen


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Trek Fuel EX 9 2011.

Die ersten 300 KM sind drauf....

....habt Ihr Ideen für Veränderungen/Tuning???

Wäre echt super!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2011)

sicher haben wir ideen für ein tuning, nur leider wissen wir nicht was du damit erreichen willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen =D


----------



## Canyon-Freak (21. August 2011)

@k Star:

Eine individuellere Optik und ein paar Gramm weniger könnten auch nicht schaden ;-)

Gruß Jan


----------



## maddda (21. August 2011)

Budged?


----------



## Focusracer (21. August 2011)

Seit gestern in meiner Garage 
Corratec SuperBow Worldcup 2011 unter 10 kg !
Der wahnsinn das maschinchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. August 2011)

Relativ leichte XTR-Komponenten  und sackschwere Mavic Crossrides passt irgendwie gar nicht zusammen..

Auch die Vorbau-Lenkereinheit nehmen dem Rad seine optische Agilität.

Unter "Worldcup" hätte ich mir mehr  vorgestellt....

Unter 10kg - Ich mag´s nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## maddda (21. August 2011)

Die 10kg glaub ich auch net...Herstellerangabe?

Da sind einige schwere brummer Dran...LRS, Sattel, Reifen, Pedale


----------



## 12die4 (21. August 2011)

Ja, find den Aufbau auch nicht stimmig. Vorbau sollte etwas kürzer, als Lenker ein Flatbar, der LRS müsste schon mindestens ein Crossmax sein, besser ein optimal zusammengestellter LRS vom Spezialisten (z.B. ZTR Alpine, CX-Ray und Acros). Als Griffe leichte Mossgummis und als Sattel auch was leichteres.

Den Rahmen find ich interessant. Allerdings fänd ich die integrierte Sattelstütze extrem unpraktisch (da ich wenns in anspruchsvollere Trails geht den Sattel runterstelle) und dieses gespaltene Oberrohr ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## InoX (21. August 2011)

Mir gefällt das Corratec richtig gut aber ich kann das Gewicht nicht so recht glauben.  Mein XTC wiegt 9,95 kg und da sind leichtere Teile verbaut (Tune KommVor, getunte Easton Ec-Stütze, F 99 Vorbau und 115g KCNC Lenker). Rahmen aus Carbon in ner M... Finde es recht schwer für die Ausstattung aber seit dem bin ich bei anderen Gewichtsangaben sehr skeptisch...


----------



## Focusracer (21. August 2011)

Danke für die kommentare  !

Jaa also soll ja 10,10 kg wiegen, ich weiss es aber noch nicht, muss iwie eine waage finden um dies zu prüfen, aber es ist sau leicht für aluminium :O

Naja ich sag euch dann in den nächsten tagen bescheit 

Naja ihr enteucht mich jetzt ;( alles nicht so gute kommentare 

Naja dis lsr kommen später bessere drauf, im mom ist kein geld mehr da zum tunning ;O ! Hat für das gereicht und naja :S !
Das rad wird nur für rennen gebraucht 
Ps vorbau ist auf mass, das ganze rad ist auf mich abgemessen ;S

Was schlagt ihr vor für das nächste tunning? 


Mit dem unterrohr habe ich bis jetzt noch keine probleme, ich finde es ist wie bei allen bikes


----------



## cpprelude (21. August 2011)

Focusracer schrieb:


> Seit gestern in meiner Garage
> Corratec SuperBow Worldcup 2011 unter 10 kg !
> Der wahnsinn das maschinchen


 
Finde den Rahmen auch interessant mal was anderes und schön schnittig . Die Farben sind auch schön und harmonieren sehr gut mit der Fox Gabel.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> .......die Vorbau-Lenkereinheit nehmen dem Rad seine optische Agilität.
> Unter "Worldcup" hätte ich mir mehr vorgestellt....


 
Ich schlisse mich dem an.



12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, find den Aufbau auch nicht stimmig. Vorbau sollte etwas kürzer, als Lenker ein Flatbar, der LRS müsste schon mindestens ein Crossmax sein, besser ein optimal zusammengestellter LRS vom Spezialisten (z.B. ZTR Alpine, CX-Ray und Acros). Als Griffe leichte Mossgummis und als Sattel auch was leichteres.


 
Ja genau wäre noch schöner mit so einem Vorbau und einer Flatbar dann noch Spacer weg und solche Felgen wie du sie vorgeschlagen hast, dann noch entlabeln und Weisse Naben am besten.

Andere Pedale und eine pechschwarze Speedneedle mit Alcantara Überzug und das ding sieht läääääääääscher aus und der Besitzer arm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (21. August 2011)

Vielen dank cpprelude 
Ich schreib mir das mal alles auf


----------



## Jbnk03 (21. August 2011)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> @k Star:
> 
> Eine individuellere Optik und ein paar Gramm weniger könnten auch nicht schaden ;-)
> 
> Gruß Jan


Ich verbaue an all meinen Bikes farbige Schrauben, Schaltrollen, Griffe, Ventilkappen, usw. Das gibt eigentlich jedem Rad etwas Individualität.
Bei Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze kann man auch viel mit der Farbe machen.
Ist natürlich alles eine Frage der Kosten, auch die Kurbel kann man tauschen, ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, ich mag z.B. keine Shimanokurbeln, ich finde die optisch entsetzlich langweilig.


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2011)

@jbnk: Naja, ob optisch ansprechend oder nicht ist natÃ¼rlich Geschmackssache. Allerdings sind die Shimano Kurbel sehr zuverlÃ¤ssig und robust. Das Gewicht ist auch nicht allzu hoch. Von daher verstehe ich, warum die so beliebt sind.

Ja, also ich sag ja nicht, dass der Superbow Rahmen hÃ¤Ãlich wÃ¤re. Die Form mit dem gleichmÃ¤Ãigen Ãbergang zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe hat schon was. Nur das man eigentlich zwei OberrÃ¶hrchen hat, da muss man sich erstmal optisch dran gewÃ¶hnen. Ãhnlich wie eine Lefty. Sieht im ersten Moment total behindert aus. Aber das legt sich, wenn man es gewÃ¶hnt ist und findet es vielleicht sogar irgendwann schick...

@Focusracer: Wenn du primÃ¤r Rennen fÃ¤hrst, ist der Laufradsatz sicher ein guter Ansatzpunkt, da man hier viel Gewicht sparen kann und dann auch noch rotierende Masse. Das bringt vorallem bergauf viel mehr AgilitÃ¤t und weniger Kraftaufwand. Riser hÃ¤tte ich wie gesagt dann auch noch getauscht, das passt zu einem Racer einfach nicht so recht. Und die Lenkergriffe gegen z.B. diese hier http://r2-bike.com/Extralite-griffe-grips-Moosgummi tauschen. FÃ¼r 16â¬ ca. 80gr sparen. Viel billiger geht Leichtbau nicht. 
Alles andere wÃ¼rde ich erstmal testen. Das hat auch noch Zeit, bis es gewechselt wird.
Reifen wÃ¼rde ich erstmal runterfahren und dann evtl nen X-King, R-King oder RoRo nehmen. Sattel, erstmal schauen ob dieser da Ã¼berhaupt zu deinem Hintern passt. Falls nein, schnellstmÃ¶glich wechseln. Falls ja, kannste den auch ruhig ne Weile drauf lassen.


----------



## Renn Maus (22. August 2011)

Ich find das Corratec sau geil.
Mir wären der Vorbau zu lang und der Lenker ein wenig zu breit.
Sonst sehr geil.
Und ob 10,5, 9,5 oder 8,5kg ist zwar nicht egal, aber 2.-rangig. Denn auf der Rennstrecke muss es auch in jedem Fall zuverlässig sein.
Ich würd es so lassen und mal nach der 1. Saison schauen, was gelitten hat und dann an den Stellen tunen. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## fully-fahrer (22. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich verkaufe mein XC-Bike des HerstellerÂ´s Ideal VSR Comp es hat 100mm Federweg und wird als gebrauchtes Rad verkauft.

Daten:

Ideal VSR Comp 2009
Gabel: RST Titan
DÃ¤mpfer KS - Luft
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossride 2011
Reifen: v(Nobby nic) h(schwalbe Albert)
Bremsen: Shimano BrM 468 Hydraulisch
Schaltung: Shimano XT 3x9 (27 Gang)

Das Rad wurde 2010 im Laden meines Vertrauens gekauft und im Sommer 2011 wurde ein komplett neuer LuftdÃ¤mpfer von KS, ein Systemlaufradsatz von Mavic (Crossride 2011) sowie ein neues Schaltauge und ein neuer Hinterreifen (Schwalbe Albert) verbaut.

Dass Rad weiÃt Ã¼bliche gebrauchsspuren auf welche beim Moutainbiken nicht ausbleiben, dass einzige der Hinterbau ist ein wenig zerkrazt und hat ein paar grÃ¶Ãere Kratzer von 5 - 6 cm lÃ¤nge !

Das Fahrrad wird wahlweise mit dem standartmÃ¤Ãigen Laufradsatz in schwarz fÃ¼r 750â¬ oder mit dem Systemlaufradsatz von Mavic fÃ¼r 860â¬ verkauft.

Bilder sind in meinem Album, ich kann gerne weitere und zugegebener MaÃe bessere Bilder per Nachricht verschicken


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2011)

dir wurde doch gestern schon der weg zum marktplatz gezeigt, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. August 2011)

Vielleicht sollen wir noch schnell die Rechtschreibfehler korrigieren, bevor er sich noch im Bikemarkt blamiert?


----------



## Focusracer (22. August 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> @jbnk: Naja, ob optisch ansprechend oder nicht ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Allerdings sind die Shimano Kurbel sehr zuverlässig und robust. Das Gewicht ist auch nicht allzu hoch. Von daher verstehe ich, warum die so beliebt sind.
> 
> Ja, also ich sag ja nicht, dass der Superbow Rahmen häßlich wäre. Die Form mit dem gleichmäßigen Übergang zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe hat schon was. Nur das man eigentlich zwei Oberröhrchen hat, da muss man sich erstmal optisch dran gewöhnen. Ähnlich wie eine Lefty. Sieht im ersten Moment total behindert aus. Aber das legt sich, wenn man es gewöhnt ist und findet es vielleicht sogar irgendwann schick...
> 
> ...


Danke für die ganzen tipps  werde ich auch jeden fall anwenden  !


----------



## Focusracer (22. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich find das Corratec sau geil.
> Mir wären der Vorbau zu lang und der Lenker ein wenig zu breit.
> Sonst sehr geil.
> Und ob 10,5, 9,5 oder 8,5kg ist zwar nicht egal, aber 2.-rangig. Denn auf der Rennstrecke muss es auch in jedem Fall zuverlässig sein.
> ...


Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (22. August 2011)

das corratec finde ich vom rahmen aufbau schon richtig toll....

die farbe finde ich nicht soooo toll , ist aber geschmacksache.

wie schon geschrieben lenker und vorbau past nicht so richtig.

aber der rahmen ist echt geil


----------



## eierspeiss (22. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> dir wurde doch gestern schon der weg zum marktplatz gezeigt, oder etwa nicht?





vielleicht ist im der Registrierungsbetrag zu hoch......


----------



## fully-fahrer (23. August 2011)

vielleicht wollte ich es aber nochmal da schreiben wo wohl die meistens CCler unterwegs sind


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2011)

dann können wir den bikemarkt ja gleich ganz auflösen ...


----------



## eierspeiss (23. August 2011)

fully-fahrer schrieb:


> vielleicht wollte ich es aber nochmal da schreiben wo wohl die meistens CCler unterwegs sind



und im Bikemarkt sind die unterwegs die ein Bike kaufen wollen bzw. suchen.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. August 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> vielleicht ist im der Registrierungsbetrag zu hoch......



Stichwort: wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, oder wie...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## las_bushus (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da will ich auch mal mein Rad zeigen.





aktuell irgendwas um 10,6kg


----------



## 12die4 (24. August 2011)

Ah, da war ich auch erst vor ein paar Wochen. 
Allerdings mit einem um 600g leichteren Rad.


----------



## EvilEvo (24. August 2011)

Da bin ich morgen bis Sonntag


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2011)

beim endurothon dabei? welche runde?


----------



## EvilEvo (24. August 2011)

Im Trainingslager...


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

Seit paar Tagen da:


----------



## ToDusty (26. August 2011)

Gefällt mir gut.  Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

ToDusty schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut.  Was wiegt es denn?



Habs nicht gewogen, YT sagt 9,9 Kg (Rahmen (Alu 1,4 Kg)


----------



## Jaypeare (26. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Habs nicht gewogen, YT sagt 9,9 Kg (Rahmen (Alu 1,4 Kg)



Also sinds vermutlich 11. 

Gefällt mir recht gut. Aber dass YT ein Bike mit derart gefährlich langen Leitungen verkauft, find ich seltsam. Den Übergang vom Steurrohr unten zur Gabelkrone hab ich auch schon mal schöner gesehen. Tapered-Steuerrohr und "normale" Gabel?


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Also sinds vermutlich 11.
> 
> Gefällt mir recht gut. Aber dass YT ein Bike mit derart gefährlich langen Leitungen verkauft, find ich seltsam. Den Übergang vom Steurrohr unten zur Gabelkrone hab ich auch schon mal schöner gesehen. Tapered-Steuerrohr und "normale" Gabel?



Habs gerade gewogen (geeichte Fleischerwaage), mit IXS Carbon Flaschenhalter (14 gramm) und Klip im Steuerrohr für SKS Schutzblech wiegts 9,945 kg - Rahmengröße M

Gabelschaft ist tapered, und Leitungen sind immer ziemlich lang bei einem Komplettrad, ich weiss ja nicht was du für Leitungen hattest. Werden aber irgendwann gekürzt. Finde den Auffwand immer so unnötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (26. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Habs gerade gewogen (geeichte Fleischerwaage), mit IXS Carbon Flaschenhalter (14 gramm) und Klip im Steuerrohr für SKS Schutzblech wiegts 9,945 kg - Rahmengröße M



Das hätt ich nicht erwartet. Ist ungefähr das erste Komplettbike, das mir unterkommt, bei dem die offizielle Gewichtsangabe stimmt. 



Cartel29 schrieb:


> Gabelschaft ist tapered, und Leitungen sind immer ziemlich lang bei einem Komplettrad, ich weiss ja nicht was du für Leitungen hattest. Werden aber irgendwann gekürzt. Finde den Auffwand immer so unnötig.



Ich hab schon ewig kein Komplettbike mehr gekauft. Und wenn, dann nur, um es sofort nach dem Kauf auseinander- und komplett umzubauen. So lang waren die bei mir aber nie, da bin ich sicher. Klar ist das Aufwand, aber bei voller Fahrt mit einem Kabel an einem Ast hängen zu bleiben, macht auch wenig Spaß.


----------



## InoX (26. August 2011)

Ich verstehe diesen Einwand immer nicht. Die schlaufen sind vor dem Lenker. Wenn ich damit hängen bleibe steh ich im Baum
Und pack mich. Dass das yt so leicht ist wundert mich. Sieht ja doch sehr massiv aus.


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Einwand immer nicht. Die schlaufen sind vor dem Lenker. Wenn ich damit hängen bleibe steh ich im Baum
> Und pack mich. Dass das yt so leicht ist wundert mich. Sieht ja doch sehr massiv aus.



Der Rahmen ist mit seinen 1,4 Kilo noch sehr leicht für einen Alurahmen und an dem Rad ist alles aus Carbon - Komplett Sram X0 & Truvativ Noir


----------



## SingleLight (26. August 2011)

Kann schon gut hinkommen, die Reifen wiegen sicher auch nur 450g Mir kommt der Maxxis Schriftzug seltsam vor, sind die jetzt immer so? Was sind das für welche? Aspen?


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Kann schon gut hinkommen, die Reifen wiegen sicher auch nur 450g Mir kommt der Maxxis Schriftzug seltsam vor, sind die jetzt immer so? Was sind das für welche? Aspen?



Crossmark. An dem Rad kann ich im Grunde nur noch Carbon-Laufräder dran machen. Gibts da was Bewährtes? Enve vlt? Rahmen möchte ich behalten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. August 2011)

ich mag das YT  welche breite sind die CM?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2011)

wenn irgendein teil aus carbon ist, muss das nicht bedeuten dass es auch leiter ist als sein alu pendant!

die truvativ noir sattelstütze ist z.b. alles andere als leicht.


----------



## eierspeiss (27. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Crossmark. An dem Rad kann ich im Grunde nur noch Carbon-Laufräder dran machen. Gibts da was Bewährtes? Enve vlt? Rahmen möchte ich behalten.




Warum nur Carbon???? Wenn ich mir den Rahmen genauer betrachte(Schweissnähte,Streben,Gussets) dann düngt mir das es sich um einen der mittleren Preisklasse handelt (durch die Blume formuliert)

Gut, ALEX Laufräde sind zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber gleich auf schweineteure Carbon LR umzurüsten is doch nicht zweckvoll.Ausser du willst den neuen Leichtbaurekord knacken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn irgendein teil aus carbon ist, muss das nicht bedeuten dass es auch leiter ist als sein alu pendant!
> 
> die truvativ noir sattelstütze ist z.b. alles andere als leicht.



Ähnlich wollte ich auch gerade schreiben..

Ebenso die Syntace P6..

-------------------------------------------------

Heute geht´s zum 24h-Rennen und das Wetter ist :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (27. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das hätt ich nicht erwartet. Ist ungefähr das erste Komplettbike, das mir unterkommt, bei dem die offizielle Gewichtsangabe stimmt.




Mein Univega hatte laut Hersteller 10,6kg ohne Pedale. Als ich nachgewogen habe, lag es sogar bissl drunter (10,55 oder so). Nach ein paar Umrüstungen ist meins jetzt auch auf dem Gewicht des YT von Cartel inklusive Pedale. Also ganz so selten scheint das doch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Cartel29 (27. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich mag das YT  welche breite sind die CM?



Sind 2,1er

Zum Thema Verarbeitung, Schweißnähte etc.

Ich hab mir gleichwertige Treks, Specis und der Gleichen angeschaut, wirklich besser verarbeitet waren die nicht...und haben mit gleicher Ausrüstung fast das Doppelte gekostet. Mit den Läufrädern wollte ich nur sagen, dass dort das Potenzial liegt, da sie mir etwas schwer vorkamen. Der Rahmen bleibt, weil ich keinen Carbon-Rahmen mit paar Gramm weniger brauche. Und auch wenn die Truvativ Noir Sattelstütze nicht die leichteste Carbon-Stütze ist, ist sie immernoch leicht, großartige Gewichtsreduktion wird ja nicht an der Stütze entschieden.


----------



## _stalker_ (27. August 2011)

nightbred von _stalker_ auf Flickr


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. August 2011)

Geiles Rad fuer den wirklich ernsthaften Einsatz!


----------



## corfrimor (28. August 2011)

Ja, super Bock


----------



## 12die4 (28. August 2011)

Der Name "Inbred" ist aber ein bisschen unglücklich gewählt. Das kann man nämlich auch mit "durch Inzucht erzeugt" übersetzen. *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted163868 (28. August 2011)

so hier mal meine neue liebe


----------



## SilverWolf (28. August 2011)

Fantastico!!Klasse  Rad!Hätte  ich  gerne!


----------



## cpprelude (28. August 2011)

benny82 schrieb:


> so hier mal meine neue liebe


 
Immer noch keine neuen Fotos gemacht , wär nicht schlecht es mal ganz zu sehen dann könnte man auch was dazu sagen.


----------



## zuki (28. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Habs gerade gewogen (geeichte Fleischerwaage), mit IXS Carbon Flaschenhalter (14 gramm) und Klip im Steuerrohr für SKS Schutzblech wiegts 9,945 kg - Rahmengröße M
> .



Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber YT schreibt auf der homepage: 
Gewicht 9,9 kg (ohne Pedale)D.h. Deine Pedale sind echte edel tuning parts (auch aus Carbon?).


----------



## Cartel29 (28. August 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber YT schreibt auf der homepage:
> Gewicht 9,9 kg (ohne Pedale)D.h. Deine Pedale sind echte edel tuning parts (auch aus Carbon?).



Vlt L Rahmen?


----------



## Jaypeare (28. August 2011)

Na wenns die geeichte Waage sagt, wirds schon stimmen. Schöne Rennfeile, auf jeden. Mir gefällt gerade auch die Rahmenfarbe weiß-giftgrün. Ist mal was anderes.

Das On-One da oben ist vermutlich schwerer , aber ein super Teil! Sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## Cartel29 (28. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Na wenns die geeichte Waage sagt, wirds schon stimmen. Schöne Rennfeile, auf jeden. Mir gefällt gerade auch die Rahmenfarbe weiß-giftgrün. Ist mal was anderes.
> 
> Das On-One da oben ist vermutlich schwerer , aber ein super Teil! Sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus.



Mir gefällt die Farbkombination auch sehr. In entfernter Zukunft werden noch leichtere Laufräder drangeschraubt und dann bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden  Für den Preis...


----------



## cpprelude (28. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Seit paar Tagen da:


 
Wie Groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> xzippo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann will ich auch mal, konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht!
> ...


Zitieren will geübt sein.


Am Stomp von xzippo ist nicht viel auszusetzen 


P.S.: Sorry für fullquote ;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. August 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Der Name "Inbred" ist aber ein bisschen unglücklich gewählt. Das kann man nämlich auch mit "durch Inzucht erzeugt" übersetzen. *lol*



Wenn Du Dir mal das Männchen vom Rahmendekor anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, dass das keine neue Erkenntnis ist, sondern dass dem Namensgeber diese Deutung durchaus geläufig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THB69er (28. August 2011)

Endlich fertig mei erstes 29er........


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zitieren will geübt sein.
> 
> 
> Am Stomp von xzippo ist nicht viel auszusetzen
> ...




Wow wo habt ihr den das "ausgegraben" ? Aber Danke für die Netten Worte... seit dem wurden ein paar teile ersetzt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> [...]Aber Danke für die Netten Worte... seit dem wurden ein paar teile ersetzt.



Klar doch. Bei dem Bike.


Könntest doch Mal ein Update posten?


----------



## Cartel29 (29. August 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?



1,82


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Klar doch. Bei dem Bike.
> 
> 
> Könntest doch Mal ein Update posten?




Na klar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sattelklemme, Flaschenhalter, Spanner sind neu und der Vorbau ist nun Negativ montiert...


----------



## maddda (29. August 2011)

Wuhaa geil

Und kommste mit den Spannern klar?...einige hatten damit ja schon leider Probs


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Na klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber hallo!

-> Danke!


...ich glaube, die Procraft Klemme brauch ich auch... ist echt ganz schön... etwas schwerer, als Mcfk, dafür wieder deutlich günstiger...

Schöne SSP's 
Klemmen die auch ordentlich?

Fährt sich das Stomp jetzt anders mit den (neuen) Larsen TT's?

Der Vorbau passt auch genial zur Farbgebung des Stomps 


Bei welchem Gewicht liegt das Rad derzeit eigentlich?


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

Wie auf den Bilder genaue 10, mit Ron's dann 9,9

Die Larsen haben teilweise den besseren Gripp/Seitenhalt und verschleißen nicht so schnell, rollen dafür auf Asphalt nicht so toll . Die Ron's sind gefühlt schneller, und vom Gripp her vergleichbar. Der Verschleiß ist halt heftig...

Die Spanner halten bisher sehr gut , zum Glück, sonst kommen die weg!

Nächstes Jahr kommt evtl. ein neuer LRS, der jetzige bring 1530 auf die Waage.....


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wie auf den Bilder genaue 10, mit Ron's dann 9,9
> 
> Die Larsen haben teilweise den besseren Gripp/Seitenhalt und verschleißen nicht so schnell, rollen dafür auf Asphalt nicht so toll . Die Ron's sind gefühlt schneller, und vom Gripp her vergleichbar. Der Verschleiß ist halt heftig...
> 
> ...


Geht.

Wenn Du/Ihr wüsste(s)t, wieviel mein Taurine im derzeitigen Setup wiegt 

Besserer Grip.
Cool.
Dann werde ich wieder tauschen.
2,25 RoRo/RaRa gegen 1,9er TT's.

Den Verschleiß auf Asphalt kann ich bestätigen.

Beim Rollwiderstand kann ich zwischen RoRo 2,25 und Larsen TT 1,9 keinen Unterscheid ausmachen.
Die TT's hören sich dazu immer richtig schnell an 


Die Spanner sind was feines.


Hast ja schon gesagt, was Du in Sachen LRS vor hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Geht.
> 
> Wenn Du/Ihr wüsste(s)t, wieviel mein Taurine im derzeitigen Setup wiegt
> 
> ...




Ja, so was in der Art...möchte halt weiße Speichen und leichter

Ich habe die 2.0 Exception Variante...und lauter sind sie


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ja, so was in der Art...möchte halt weiße Speichen und leichter
> 
> Ich habe die 2.0 Exception Variante...und lauter sind sie


Weiße Speichen, OK...?

Exception, klar.


----------



## Northern lite (29. August 2011)

weiße Speichen sehen ja vielleicht ganz nett aus... aber sich deswegen 100g zusätzliches Gewicht ohne funktionalen Nutzen ans Bike zu schrauben???

die 100g sind nur grob geschätzt... aber werden vermutlich ganz gut hinkommen, da weiße Speichen (meines Wissens nach) pulverbeschichtet sind


----------



## Popeye34 (29. August 2011)

Da hast du allerdings recht, sollte ich mir noch überlegen. Danke ;-)


----------



## SilverWolf (29. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zitieren will geübt sein.
> 
> 
> Am Stomp von xzippo ist nicht viel auszusetzen
> ...




Und  wo  siehst  Du  den  Fehler ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Und  wo  siehst  Du  den  Fehler ?


Schwach -> nachträglich korrigiert...

Aber Du kannst es ja doch.
Wobei jetzt die Bemerkung fehlt, dass das Rad von xzippo ist... wenngleich man es auch so erkennt...

Wieso dann Deine Aufregung und gereizte Schreibweise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilverWolf (29. August 2011)

Und  DAS  war  für  Dich  sooooooooo  wichtig.  Leute  zu  provozieren  macht  spaß- was?Gereizt  bin  ich  auch  nicht, mir  gehen nur  solche  Bemerkungen  auf  die  Eier.
Ich  habe  Verwarnung, Du  Bist  zufrieden  und  alles  passt.:kotz:

Trotzdem  schönen  Abend  noch!


----------



## EvilEvo (29. August 2011)

Das Simplon ist super, absolut klasse, Vorbau und Lenker sind aber die coolsten Parts  Traumbike


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. August 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Und  DAS  war  für  Dich  sooooooooo  wichtig.  Leute  zu  provozieren  macht  spaß- was?Gereizt  bin  ich  auch  nicht, mir  gehen nur  solche  Bemerkungen  auf  die  Eier.
> Ich  habe  Verwarnung, Du  Bist  zufrieden  und  alles  passt.:kotz:
> 
> Trotzdem  schönen  Abend  noch!



Moderatoren koennen den Text sehen wie er vor dem aendern war, denen entgeht nichts.
Dein Kommentar war halt schon recht heftig.
Gibt doch so viele schoene Worte.....Saftnase, Gurkenkopf, Knallruebe, alte Unke....etc.

===========

Das Simplon ist echt der Knaller, wuerde mir auch gefallen!


----------



## zuki (30. August 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> weiße Speichen sehen ja vielleicht ganz nett aus... aber sich deswegen 100g zusätzliches Gewicht ohne funktionalen Nutzen ans Bike zu schrauben???


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es sind jedenfalls keine 100g Mehrgewicht.


----------



## .nOx (30. August 2011)

Handy-Bilder halt.


----------



## SingleLight (30. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe wieso man an einer Rennpfeile dann nur ein kleines Kettenblatt dran macht, wenn dann eins
was bisschen mehr Schub mach Was sind das für Lenkergriffe?

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## deathmetal (30. August 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe wieso man an einer Rennpfeile dann nur ein kleines Kettenblatt dran macht, wenn dann eins
> was bisschen mehr Schub mach Was sind das für Lenkergriffe?
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike



Das sind Crank Brothers Cobalt Griffe, hab ich an meinem auch dran.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. August 2011)

was hast du ¨ür ein kettenblatt vorne?? sieht klein aus.


----------



## MPK (30. August 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich rote Decals für meine Recon bekomme? Bei Ebay und anderen deutschen online Shops finde ich keine und so ein paar Kleber möchte ich nicht extra importieren...



Suche Dir doch mal ne Werbefirma in deiner Nähe und frage nach was es kosten wird, wenn sie dir die Aufkleber nach deinen Wünschen erstellen. Wird auf jeden Fall nicht die Welt kosten und Du kannst dir dein Bike individuell gestalten..........


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2011)

.nOx schrieb:


> [feines kwela]


Sauber 


...musst ja 'ne brutale TF haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (30. August 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was hast du ¨ür ein kettenblatt vorne?? sieht klein aus.


e.13
34/11-34


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2011)

THB69er schrieb:


> Endlich fertig mei erstes 29er........


Wieso ""?


Ist doch schön geworden.


Nur habe ich mich schon zu sehr an die Kombi aus Zaboo+Lefty gewöhnt... deshalb weckt dieser Aufbau weniger Emotionen in mir...


----------



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

Halli Hallo,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes Mountainbike zugelegt.
Es ist, meinem studentischen Budget und meinem Anfängerkönnen entsprechend, ein Merida Juliet TFS 100-D.
Das ein oder andere will mein Freund noch daran rumbasteln. 
Ich lass Ihn mal machen. Mir gefällts auch so, aber von der Technik habe ich halt (noch) keine Ahnung.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. August 2011)

Sag deinem Freund mal, der soll die Kurbel gegen ne SLX tauschen, wenn die Kettenblätter runter sind, die Reifen soll er gegen leichte Nobby Nic tauschen, wenn die Merida runter sind, oder der Winter anfängt und die Bremsleitungen müssen dringend gekürzt werden (zumindest vorne).


Ach so: Wenn du grade anfängst sind Platformpedale ok. Aber wenn du mal dabei bleibst und Routine hast, dann sind Klickpedale ne echt feine Sache!


----------



## Renn Maus (30. August 2011)

Finds übrigens echt schick!


----------



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

Jaja... immer langsam. 
Wie gesagt. Ich habe nur ein schmales Studentenbudget.

Ich werde es meinem Freund aber ausrichten


----------



## Deleted163868 (30. August 2011)

Dannii schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes Mountainbike zugelegt.
> Es ist, meinem studentischen Budget und meinem Anfängerkönnen entsprechend, ein Merida Juliet TFS 100-D.
> Das ein oder andere will mein Freund noch daran rumbasteln.
> Ich lass Ihn mal machen. Mir gefällts auch so, aber von der Technik habe ich halt (noch) keine Ahnung.



 , slx ist top würde dir aber die rocket ron in 2,25 empfehlen . dann spacer noch raus und


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

..und den sattel sollte er im ebay  veräussern  .. - und den plastikring  abmachen ... ...


----------



## Popeye34 (31. August 2011)

Wow,

Das Morewood und das Zulu sind wunderschön, sehr schöne Formen und Klare Linien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dannii (31. August 2011)

Also ich denke bei dem Sattel ist am wichtigsten wie ich darauf sitze, daher bleibt der erst mal dran.
Bei dem "Plastikring" bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da ich das Rad auch mal mit normalen Klamotten nutze um von A nach B zu kommen. Dann ist nicht gleich die Hose versaut.
Andererseits könnte man die Hose natürlich hochkrempeln, aber wie gesagt, dass überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## THB69er (31. August 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wieso ""?
> 
> 
> Ist doch schön geworden.
> ...


 
Weil ich vor Freude und Lachen nicht mehr in den Schlaf komme. Das Ding geht wie die Sau und jede Ausfahrt ist wie ein seelischer Orgasmus 

Greets
Thomas


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

aha


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. September 2011)

Tourenrad? Hab ich auch!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2011)

Nette Reiseunterkunft!
Kannst Du noch ein Bild einstellen, wie das ganze mit abgebauter und verladener Hütte aussieht?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. September 2011)

Hier auf arbeit habe ich grad kein anderes, muss ich heute abend zu hause mal wühlen 

Ich mache nur nicht mit mit dem immer weniger kg beim bike. Das Ding wiegt gute 16 kg und in der Tour Konfig. mit Anhänger 74 kg. Ich dagegen 65.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (1. September 2011)

:d


----------



## Metrum (1. September 2011)

Biker -04

Du kannst ja nichtmal was zu Essen kochen am Rad! 

Ich schon:


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. September 2011)

Gaskocher und Kochgeschirr, genauso wie Zelt, Tisch und Stuhl sind immer mit dabei. Ich kann da schon kochen, vllt. sogar mehr Gerichte als du??


----------



## .nOx (1. September 2011)

Aber wer brauch schon mehr als Wurst?
Wurst enthält Eiweiß, Elektrolyte, Kohlenhydrate und Vitamine von A-Z in rauen mengen.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. September 2011)

Hier ein kleines Update. 2Flaschenhalter , negativer Vorbau und Race King Reifen. Leider muß ich das Rad nach 4 Wochen wieder verkaufen. Bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. September 2011)

Warum macht man eigentlich einen Rizer an einen negativ Vorbau? 
Das ist doch wie an einem Auto die Seitenschweller bis zum Boden zu verlängern und das Auto danach höher legen... mir viel gerade kein bläderes Beispiel ein 

Abgesehen davon schickes Bike, mag die Farbkombi grün weiß.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. September 2011)

Naja, der Riser ist ergonomischer und breiter wie ein Flat Bar. Das bedeutet bessere Kontrolle und mehr Fahrspaß im Trail. Konnte es zuerst auch nicht glauben bevor ichs getestet hab. Machen teilweise sog die CC Profis so.


----------



## cpprelude (1. September 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Update. 2Flaschenhalter , negativer Vorbau und Race King Reifen. Leider muß ich das Rad nach 4 Wochen wieder verkaufen. Bei interesse bitte melden.


 
Schönes Teil, warum muss es weg?



Fomeracer schrieb:


> Naja, der Riser ist ergonomischer und breiter wie ein Flat Bar. Das bedeutet bessere Kontrolle und mehr Fahrspaß im Trail. Konnte es zuerst auch nicht glauben bevor ichs getestet hab. Machen teilweise sog die CC Profis so.


 
Ja hab ich auch vor kurzem erst gesehen es war ein Specialized Profi Team, die hatten da auch die Vorbauten negativ verbaut sogar noch tiefer als bei dir und hatten sich auch'n Riser drangeklemmt.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. September 2011)

> Schönes Teil, warum muss es weg?


Ich gehe 1 Jahr beruflich ins Ausland und kann dort nicht biken. Das neue Bike jetzt rumstehen zu lassen find ich blöd. Schde drum ist echt super.


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. September 2011)

Ok, wieder was gelernt, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/969780
Mein Tourenrad

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/969760
Der Racer meiner Freundin Marke Eigenbau

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/969763
Mein Fully

Wie kann man hier die Bilder richtig einfügen, sodass nicht der Link sondern das Bild erscheint?


----------



## eierspeiss (3. September 2011)

ganz einfach mit copy and paste.....

Bei jedem Bild das du in deine Galerie hochlädst erscheint ein BC-Code bzw. musst ihn anzeigen lassen(unter dem Bild steht dies zur Auswahl und die Grösse)

BC-Code Kopieren und als Grafik einfügen.Wenn du wieder einen Text verfasst gibts in der tool-Leiste einen button mit einem Berg drauf.Den anklicken dan erscheint ein neues Fenster in dem du den BC-Code einfügst.

Learning by doing it!  geht dann ganz leicht...

mfg


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. September 2011)

OK Danke!


----------



## CicliB (4. September 2011)

So, die ersten Änderungen:
Shimano Bremssattel von LX auf XT,
2ter Flaschenhalter


----------



## eierspeiss (4. September 2011)

warum die Bremsättel von LX auf XT?Warst nicht zufrieden?


----------



## zuki (4. September 2011)

Das wäre auch das letzte Upgrade was mir das eingefallen wäre. Ich hatte die Deore LX Scheibenbremse und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## CicliB (4. September 2011)

Hab die XT günstig bekommen, bis jetzt merke ich noch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur das Gewicht
Hab aber auch die alten (noch dick genug) Bremsbeläge drauf gelassen.
Und für XTR reicht das Geld nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hab die XT günstig bekommen, bis jetzt merke ich noch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn Du die Masse reduzieren willst, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle wo anders anfangen...


----------



## CicliB (4. September 2011)

Deswegen auch der Smilie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2011)

Moin,

ich habe seit Heute dieses feine Gerät zum Rumtouren. 2012er Univega Ram AM-3 in Custom-Ausstattung:





Auf alle Fälle werden noch Pedalen, Reifen und Bremsen geändert und dann denke ich wird das Rad richtig Spass machen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ToDusty (5. September 2011)

Braucht man zu Rumtouren eine versenkbare Sattelstütze? Die wiegt doch viel zu viel.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. September 2011)

...er will mit dem schönen Gerät bestimmt auch Mal ordentlich Spaß bei Abfahrten haben... oder fühlt sich damit einfach besser...


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2011)

Das lief nach dem Motto ab: Ich mache Dir ein Angebot das Du nicht ablehnen kannst!

In dem Paket stecken auch schon 150mm Federweg und kann somit auch schon fürs Grobe genutzt werden


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. September 2011)

Schönes teil. Sogar der Trog passt farblich zum Rad 

VG


----------



## 12die4 (6. September 2011)

@ohneworte: Sammelst du Univega Bikes oder was ist bei dir los? Das ist ja schon dein viertes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (6. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe seit Heute dieses feine Gerät zum Rumtouren. 2012er Univega Ram AM-3 in Custom-Ausstattung:
> 
> ...


 
gefällt mir sehr gut obwohl ich grün nicht mag. schönes bike, sieht toll aus. erinnert sehr an das YT industries wicked?


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> @ohneworte: Sammelst du Univega Bikes oder was ist bei dir los? Das ist ja schon dein viertes.



Derzeit habe ich neun...

...plus 2 GT Zaskar, ein GT Xizang, ein GT LTS Carbon, ein LTS 2, ein On One und 3 Raleigh.


und ein Schauff MTB zum Ausschlachten.


----------



## 12die4 (6. September 2011)

W a r u m ???


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2011)

3-4 Univegas gehen in der nächsten Zeit weg, hatte nur bisher keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.

Die GT's sind für mich ein wenig Sammelleidenschaft (suche noch ein Klein Attitude dazu).

Das On One wollte ich unbedingt haben (ist aber noch im Aufbau) und die Raleigh passen noch dazu.

Geplanter Bestand zum Winter:

Univega

1x Alu-Hardtail 100mm
1x Carbon-Hardtail 100mm
1x Carbon-Fully 100mm
1x Alu-Fully 150mm
1x Carbon-Renner 

Raleigh 

1x Cyclo-Crosser Alu
1x Carbon-Renner (Einmalig in D, Ersatzrad zum Univega)
1x Trekkingrad
(evtl. noch ein Pedelec zum Frühjahr)

On One

1x Stahl-Hardtail

Und den Rest als Liebhaberei.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## corfrimor (7. September 2011)

Sowas läßt sich problemlos medikamentös einstellen


----------



## Deleted163868 (7. September 2011)

ich find das geil


----------



## Jaypeare (7. September 2011)

Ein Glück, dann bin ich mit meinen 5 1/2 Bikes noch halbwegs normal. 

Das Univega gefällt mir, aber ein RR an einem 150mm Bike ist eine klare Fehlbesetzung. Richtig, den zu tauschen. Was kommt ran? Was stimmt nicht mit den Bremsen?


----------



## ICON82 (7. September 2011)

Und warum Univega? Raleigh ist ja auch Univega oder umgedreht. Haste da Verträge?


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dann bin ich mit meinen 5 1/2 Bikes noch halbwegs normal.
> 
> Das Univega gefällt mir, aber ein RR an einem 150mm Bike ist eine klare Fehlbesetzung. Richtig, den zu tauschen. Was kommt ran? Was stimmt nicht mit den Bremsen?



Ich spekuliere damit den neuen "Hans Dampf" von Schwalbe auszuprobieren, soll ja als Allrounder gut funktionieren.

Und als Bremse kommt eine MT von Magura an das Rad. Avid ist zwar grundsätzlich OK, jedoch stehe ich nicht so auf DOT-Bremsen.


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2011)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Und warum Univega? Raleigh ist ja auch Univega oder umgedreht. Haste da Verträge?



Für einen Teamfahrer reichen meine konditionellen Fähigkeiten mit Sicherheit nicht!

Zum ersten gefallen mir die Bikes ganz gut und zum anderen kommt ein wenig Vitamin B dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (7. September 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> W a r u m ???


Was ist denn das für eine Frage?


----------



## downi (12. September 2011)

Ich hoffe das gehört hier auch rein!
Kein reines XC, kein reines Tourenbike, aber so vom Aufbau wie ich es wollte!
Eben ein MTB, das ganze Gedöns von wegen XC, CC, AM, Enduro, Dirt, Street usw. kapier ich nicht so richtig!
11.5 Kg und zufrieden damit


----------



## blutbuche (12. September 2011)

...arg viele spacer und ein zu gebogener lenker - m.m.--- sonst find ´ichs nett ....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. September 2011)

Also, der BMX-Lenker wäre nicht meins. Einmal optisch, aber gerade auch von der Sitzposition her.
Aber die Farbzusammenstellung finde ich sehr hübsch. Warst Du nicht derjenige, der so lange nach blauen (und nicht türkisen) Felgen gesucht hat?
Welche sind das denn jetzt, und welche Maulweite bei welchem Gewicht haben die?


----------



## Karsten354 (12. September 2011)

Hier mal mein Lapierre Pro Race 700.

Ist ein 2009er Modell, habs vor nem Monat gebraucht geschnappt, nicht teuer. Bin super zufrieden! Nachdem ich 40 seiten hier im Thread durch gesehen habe, denk ich mir das es nicht Gerade ein Bike ist das man an jeder Ecke sieht. Gibts nen bestimmten Grund oder ist das halt nun mal so?


----------



## downi (12. September 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Also, der BMX-Lenker wäre nicht meins. Einmal optisch, aber gerade auch von der Sitzposition her.
> Aber die Farbzusammenstellung finde ich sehr hübsch. Warst Du nicht derjenige, der so lange nach blauen (und nicht türkisen) Felgen gesucht hat?
> Welche sind das denn jetzt, und welche Maulweite bei welchem Gewicht haben die?



Hm, ich komme super mit dem Lenker klar, und die Spacer sind auch nur 25 mm hoch. Klar ist ein etwas niedriger Riser hübscher, ich muss das aber erst testen mit einem anderen, flachen Lenker(zwecks tauber Hände, die habe ich im Moment nicht). 
Danke für eure Anmerkungen.

Die Felgen sind jetzt Dartmoor Raider geworden(Maulweite: 31.4mm, Gewicht: 570gr.). Kommt der Vorbau-Farbe am nächsten. Die restlichen 4 paar Felgen habe ich zurück senden können.
Sind zwar nicht die leichtesten, und wenn ich es drauf anlegen würde, könnte ich am LRS, an den Mänteln, am Lenker, am Vorbau usw. an Gewicht sparen. Da ich aber leichtes Übergewicht habe zur Zeit mit 86 Kilo auf 1,76 m Körperhöhe will ich lieber stabile Komponenten haben. Das Fahren wird für mich zur Gewichtsreduktion beitragen, also auch ausgiebige Touren in der holsteinischen Schweiz.


----------



## blutbuche (12. September 2011)

das lapierre ist super schön - vor allem der rotton - nicht so ´n knalliges rot - eher weinrot . toll !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. September 2011)

downi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Felgen sind jetzt Dartmoor Raider geworden(Maulweite: 31.4mm, Gewicht: 570gr.). Kommt der Vorbau-Farbe am nächsten. Die restlichen 4 paar Felgen habe ich zurück senden können.
> Sind zwar nicht die leichtesten, und wenn ich es drauf anlegen würde, könnte ich am LRS, an den Mänteln, am Lenker, am Vorbau usw. an Gewicht sparen. ...



Prima, das klingt doch gut. 31,4mm ist sicher die Außenbreite, aber da bleibt trotzdem noch genug Maulweite übrig, dass die fetten Pellen satt sitzen und nicht schwimmen.


----------



## zuki (13. September 2011)

Karsten354 schrieb:


> es nicht Gerade ein Bike ist das man an jeder Ecke sieht. Gibts nen bestimmten Grund oder ist das halt nun mal so?


Schönes Bike.
Zu Deiner Frage: Die meisten Menschen haben Angst vor Individualismus und eigenen Entscheidungen. 

Und wenn DIE Bike doch in der letzten Ausgabe geschrieben hat, dass das CUBE Xyz das beste MTB ist, dann muss man DAS doch kaufen?

*@downi:* Ist der Rahmen nicht eher eine Nummer zu groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (13. September 2011)

Karsten354 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Lapierre Pro Race 700.
> 
> Ist ein 2009er Modell, habs vor nem Monat gebraucht geschnappt, nicht teuer. Bin super zufrieden! Nachdem ich 40 seiten hier im Thread durch gesehen habe, denk ich mir das es nicht Gerade ein Bike ist das man an jeder Ecke sieht. Gibts nen bestimmten Grund oder ist das halt nun mal so?



Super Rad. Habe das 300er aus 2009. Gleicher Rahmen nur andere (billigere) Teile.


----------



## Karsten354 (13. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Schönes Bike.
> Zu Deiner Frage: Die meisten Menschen haben Angst vor Individualismus und eigenen Entscheidungen.
> 
> Und wenn DIE Bike doch in der letzten Ausgabe geschrieben hat, dass das CUBE Xyz das beste MTB ist, dann muss man DAS doch kaufen?



Mist..... dann wird mein nächstes Rad natürlich ein CUBE!



ICON82 schrieb:


> Super Rad. Habe das 300er aus 2009. Gleicher Rahmen nur andere (billigere) Teile.



aber Alu oder? oder gab's das 300er auch in Carbon?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Schönes Bike.
> Zu Deiner Frage: Die meisten Menschen haben Angst vor Individualismus und eigenen Entscheidungen.
> 
> Und wenn DIE Bike doch in der letzten Ausgabe geschrieben hat, dass das CUBE Xyz das beste MTB ist, dann muss man DAS doch kaufen?



Mal bitte nicht so von oben herab auf Cubefahrer.
Wenn ich nicht selbst schrauben könnte, würde ich auch einfach beim freundlichen örtlichen kaufen. Und da Cube ein riesiges, flächendeckendes Händlernetz hat, während Lapierre hierzulande eher selten anzutreffen ist, führt das schlicht dazu, dass die Entscheidung oftmals auf ein Cube fällt.
An der Qualität der Räder liegt es sicher nicht, die Franzosen können das genausogut.


----------



## downi (13. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> ...
> *@downi:* Ist der Rahmen nicht eher eine Nummer zu groß?



Meine Schrittlänge ist 80 cm. Dafür wird allgemein ein MTB-Rahmen von 18 Zoll empfohlen.
Der Rahmen hat jetzt 17 Zoll, ist also wenn man es genau nimmt ein Zoll zu klein.
Aber wir wollen mal nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein, oder?


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (13. September 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Schönes Bike.
> Zu Deiner Frage: Die meisten Menschen haben Angst vor Individualismus und eigenen Entscheidungen.
> 
> Und wenn DIE Bike doch in der letzten Ausgabe geschrieben hat, dass das CUBE Xyz das beste MTB ist, dann muss man DAS doch kaufen?
> ...



Finde die Antwort auch nicht richtig. Ich würde mir auch kein Cube kaufen, weil es so viele davon gibt, aber es sind keine schlechten Bikes.

Wenn man mit einem gewissen Buget zum Händler geht, hat er meißt eine Große Auswahl an Cubes die oft in ihrer Preisklasse ziemlich die beste Ausstattung haben und optisch auch was her machen und vor allem in jeder Preisklasse was haben.
Wenn dann vereinzelt ein Lapierre da steht, das für einen höheren Preis eine schlechtere Ausstattung hat, fällt halt die Wahl auf Cube.

Die Marketingabteilung von Cube setzt auch viel dran, dass die Räder in Zeitschriften gut abschneiden. Somit ist es für den normalen käufer nun mal eine gute Wahl und hat nichts mit Angst vor Inividualismus zu tun.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2011)

Ein lapierre sieht man wirklich nicht an jeder ecke. Das war bis letzten märz noch meins. Ein geiles ding und damals unter 9,0kg.

Lapierre pro race 900...





sorry für den schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. September 2011)

aaaaaa WINTER ....!!! ..... geil ich will auch wieder schnee


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2011)

ja, wenn die verhältnisse so sind ist's schon cool zum biken.


----------



## zuki (14. September 2011)

downi schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge ist 80 cm. Dafür wird allgemein ein MTB-Rahmen von 18 Zoll empfohlen.
> Der Rahmen hat jetzt 17 Zoll, ist also wenn man es genau nimmt ein Zoll zu klein.
> Aber wir wollen mal nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein, oder?



Nein . Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut. Als Lenker fänd ich einen weißen Flatbar zwar besser, aber es muss ja für Dich passen.

*@Geisterfahrer:* Ich habe Cube rein zufällig genannt. Es hätte auch jeder x-beliebige andere Großanbieter sein können. Also nix gegen die Cube-Fraktion hier.


----------



## ICON82 (14. September 2011)

Karsten354 schrieb:


> Mist..... dann wird mein nächstes Rad natürlich ein CUBE!
> 
> 
> 
> aber Alu oder? oder gab's das 300er auch in Carbon?



Du hast recht. Ist Alu. War schneller mit dem schreiben als mit dem nachdenken.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. September 2011)

downi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das gehört hier auch rein!
> Kein reines XC, kein reines Tourenbike, aber so vom Aufbau wie ich es wollte!
> Eben ein MTB, das ganze Gedöns von wegen XC, CC, AM, Enduro, Dirt, Street usw. kapier ich nicht so richtig!
> 11.5 Kg und zufrieden damit



Mit Ausnahme des gewaltigen Risers und des Spacerturms ein richtig geiler Aufbau.  Farblich absolut stimmig und mal was anderes.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2011)

Habe es jetzt mehrfach versucht, aber dem Drössiger kann ich rein gar nichts  abgewinnen..
Schade um den eigentlich schnellen Rahmen!


----------



## Black-Forest (14. September 2011)

Hier ein doch so ungeliebtes Cube, bin aber nach 3 Jahren jetzt immer noch top zufrieden mit dem Teil, hatte damals eben wenig Ahnung, ihr kennt die Story ja  ... Für ein bisschen CC/Touren hier im Schwarzwald reicht mir das als Student ohnehin... Nur die Gabel stinkt mir ein wenig...


----------



## SingleLight (14. September 2011)

Sieht doch ganz nett aus das Rad. Der Reifen scheint ja vorne echt wenig Platz in der Gabel nach oben zu haben. Was ist den sonst an der Gabel auszusetzen? Bin sie in der Solo-Air Version gefahren und da funktionierte sie ganz gut.


----------



## 12die4 (14. September 2011)

Also die Pedale gehen mal gar nicht. Weder Flatpedals noch rot gehört an das Rad. ^^
Aber die Bronze/Weiße Lackierung des Rahmens hat was, auch wenn es den LTD wie Sand am Meer gibt.


----------



## Black-Forest (14. September 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz nett aus das Rad. Der Reifen scheint ja vorne echt wenig Platz in der Gabel nach oben zu haben. Was ist den sonst an der Gabel auszusetzen? Bin sie in der Solo-Air Version gefahren und da funktionierte sie ganz gut.


 
Ansich ist sie echt gut ausdosiert, aber für meinen Geschmack mit 85kg auch zu wenig Federweg mit 80mm bei nahezu maximalem Luftdruck in der Gabel... Hab das Gefühl, dass die gerade bei Waldtrails oft am maximum arbeitet... Da komm ich z.b. mit der 100mm-Reba SL vom Kumpel wesentlich besser zurecht...

@12die4: Ich komm mit Klickpedalen null zurecht, und die Flats sind absolut super... Sind übrigens nicht rot, sondern haben exakt den Farbton des Oranges, die matte Oberfläche macht sie aufm Foto vllt ein wenig dunkler... hier sieht mans wohl besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2011)

Trotzdem passen die Pedale nicht.


----------



## craysor (14. September 2011)

mein jetzt eben fertig gewordenes intense spider fro, mit dem handy aufgenommen. ein paar einstellungen noch, ein anderer vorbau, aber im wesentlichen fertig. 10,60 kg.

die schrift auf den reifen werde ich nicht zum ventil ausrichten. und das bild hätte ich gerne groß gehabt, aber finde die funktion nicht.


----------



## maddda (14. September 2011)

Mit schummelreifen knackt jeder die 10,6

Ne echt schönes Rad, sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## downi (14. September 2011)

Das Cube gefällt mir super! Tolle Farbkombi! Bei den Pedalen dachte ich auch erst die sind rot


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2011)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2011)

@Metrum

Deins??

LG


----------



## craysor (14. September 2011)

nein, meins. aber metrum war so nett es aus meinem album zu kopieren.

@metrum:danke dafür, ich hatte gehofft das es jemand macht.


----------



## 12die4 (14. September 2011)

@BlackForest: Okay, dann hast du Recht. Auf dem ersten Foto sehen sie eher ferrarirot aus als orange. Vielleicht liegts an dem komischen Licht. Naja, aber ich finde Klickpedale sind ganz einfach Gewöhnungssache. Wenn du mal ne halbe Saison dabei bleiben würdest, hättest du auch keine Probleme mehr damit. Darum lass ich diese Ausrede nur bedingt gelten.


----------



## SingleLight (15. September 2011)

@Black-Forest
Sag mal, was ist das für ein geiler Lenker?
Lass dich wegen den Pedalen nicht irre machen, kommt immer drauf an was man mit dem Rad machen will, an meinen Free-Rider kommen auch keine Klicks. Wenn man Touren will kann man das mit jeden Schuhwerk

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Forest (15. September 2011)

Ob die Pedale "passen" oder nicht, weiss ich für meinen Zweck und Geschmack am besten immer noch selbst, daher ist das schon ok, dass sie für die meisten vllt zu nem typischen CC/Touren-Rad optisch normalerweise nicht passen...  ich komme super damit klar, haben 1a Grip und sind auch auf Dauer bequemer mit normalen Schuhen zu fahren, als die kleinen Bärentatzen... 

Zum Lenker:
Ist ein 268g Alulenker mit 2cm Rise von NG-Components, gibts in vielen Farben eloxiert, leider nicht grad billig..^^

http://www.ngsports.de/prod/lenker.shtml


----------



## Jbnk03 (16. September 2011)

Das Cube sieht einfach Weltklasse aus!!


----------



## Laktathunter (16. September 2011)

Beim Cube: die Lenkergriffe mit weisen Enden wären noch ein Tick geiler denke ich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2011)

kinders... lasst sie doch auf den touren raedern hier mit flats fahren. hier geht es ja explizit nicht um rennfeilen...


----------



## craysor (16. September 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kinders... lasst sie doch auf den touren raedern hier mit flats fahren. hier geht es ja explizit nicht um rennfeilen...



eben. und für das rennen jeden abend gegen meinen 4-jährigen sohn beim-um-den-block-fahren reichen die pedale.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. September 2011)

@craysor: Schönes Intense, das aber ein deutlich besseres Foto verdient hätte. Wie bist du zufrieden damit? Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (16. September 2011)

@jaypeare
danke, ein besseres foto kommt noch, das hier war in der ersten aufregung direkt nach dem fertigstellen. ich will noch einen carbon-lenker, andere stützte und einen anderen vorbau, und dann mach ich ein besseres foto. der rahmen wiegt mit dämpfer 2,4 kg. ich bin noch nicht wirklich viel gefahren damit, aber bislang ist alles top.

@all: flatbar oder lowriser?


----------



## crazy.man77 (16. September 2011)

Hi, hier nochmal meins in der finalen Ausbaustufe. Änderungen: anderes Cockpit; Syntace F99 mit Vector Lowrider Carbon Lenker.


----------



## cpprelude (16. September 2011)

craysor schrieb:


> @all: flatbar oder lowriser?


 
Ich würd'n Flatbar dranklemmen, (würde die Agilität das dein Rahmen durchaus besizt nicht mit einem Riser kaputt machen) aber es kommt darauf an wo und wie du mit dem Bike fahren willst.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. September 2011)

craysor schrieb:


> @all: flatbar oder lowriser?



Das Spider FRO ist ein sehr potenes Racebike. Der Aufbau sieht auch so aus, als solle es als solches bewegt werden. Also würde ein Flatbar besser passen, sonst legst du dich mit der Stylepolizei an. Aber du musst wissen, was dir lieber ist.


----------



## Junior97 (18. September 2011)

Neue Bremsscheiben:


----------



## maddda (18. September 2011)

Wird immer besser


Bei der Sattelstellung musste aber nomma bei


----------



## Katha1987 (18. September 2011)

Gestern vom Händler abgeholt  Habs leider auch net groß bekommen...


----------



## Deleted685 (18. September 2011)

Ein paar Umbauten an meinem Alltags-SL 9.1. 


HS33 gegen Elixir R getauscht
Deswegen neuer Laufradsatz Fulcrum RM 5
Conti Race King Supersonic 2.2
Vorbau/Lenker von 3T
Face Off XMX 18AC (Herstellerangabe 385gr. ist tatsächlich korrekt)

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## EvilEvo (18. September 2011)

Das Drössiger sieht einfach super aus, klasse Aufbau. Ich würd hinten aber noch eine 160er Scheibe drauf machen.


----------



## cpprelude (18. September 2011)

Finde das Drössiger auch nett, aber warum solche riesen Pedalen? sie sehen ja vom Design nicht schlecht aus aber an dem Bike (rein technisch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. September 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Finde das Drössiger auch nett, aber warum solche riesen Pedalen? sie sehen ja vom Design nicht schlecht aus aber an dem Bike (rein technisch).



Er hat doch extra geschrieben, dass es sein Alltags-Bike ist......


----------



## cpprelude (18. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Er hat doch extra geschrieben, dass es sein Alltags-Bike ist......


 
Danke, hatte ich auch vorher schon gelesen. Die Frage war deshalb gestellt weil der rest des Aufbaus sehr sportlich ist.

@ hhninja81, Gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (18. September 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Danke, hatte ich auch vorher schon gelesen. Die Frage war deshalb gestellt weil der rest des Aufbaus sehr sportlich ist.
> 
> @ hhninja81, Gruß



Moin 

ein sportlicher Aufbau schließt doch eine Alltagstauglichkeit nicht aus. Manchmal verfluche ich meine Eggbeater und wünsche mir auch solche Pedale an meinem R2....
An meinem RR habe ich diese montiert. Sind zwar nicht der Knaller, erfüllen aber ihren Zweck.

Im Alltag super und für eine Tour langen die auch.

Gruß

Ich finde das Drössiger richtig cool


----------



## cpprelude (18. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ein sportlicher Aufbau schließt doch eine Alltagstauglichkeit nicht aus. Manchmal verfluche ich meine Eggbeater und wünsche mir auch solche Pedale an meinem R2....
> An meinem RR habe ich diese montiert. Sind zwar nicht der Knaller, erfüllen aber ihren Zweck.


 
Es müssen ja nicht gleich reine Klickies sein, es gibt ja noch was zwischen Klickies und Plattformpedale und warum braucht er so viel Fläche und Pins wenn man nicht grad Downhill damit fährt. 

Die Pedale die du verlinkt hast sind ja auch schmaler,
als ich übergangsweise meine normalen Pedale gegen Plattformpedale austauschen musste kam ich nicht damit klar.


----------



## Deleted685 (18. September 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Es müssen ja nicht gleich reine Klickies sein, es gibt ja noch was zwischen Klickies und Plattformpedale und warum braucht er so viel Fläche und Pins wenn man nicht grad Downhill damit fährt.



Die 324 liegen auch bei mir im Keller, waren mir ein wenig zu schwer und optisch (ok kein Killerargument) gefallen mir die nicht so. Die Xpedo sind für mich genau richtig, da ich sowohl mit SPD Schuhen (ohne Cleats) und mit normalen Boots optimalen Halt habe. Meine Candys passen zum Konzept sicher besser. Aber da ich mit dem Bike sehr oft auch "normale" Touren mit meiner Familie fahre, wollte ichs etwas universeller haben . 

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## cpprelude (18. September 2011)

avalon67 schrieb:


> Die Xpedo sind für mich genau richtig, da ich sowohl mit SPD Schuhen (ohne Cleats) und mit normalen Boots optimalen Halt habe. Meine Candys passen zum Konzept sicher besser. Aber da ich mit dem Bike sehr oft auch "normale" Touren mit meiner Familie fahre, wollte ichs etwas universeller haben .
> 
> Grüße
> Uwe


 
Hauptsache der Fahrer fühlt sich wohl.
Gruß.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2011)

Das Drössiger gefällt auch mir ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Cuberia (19. September 2011)

Ziemlich schick das Drössiger...hab mir jetzt auch n Hardtail zusammengeschraubt...hauptsächlich aus Resten vom alten Bike.
Sollte für´s Wintertraining reichen.


----------



## InoX (20. September 2011)

schöne Reste 

Ich würde hinten noch irgendwie ne Kleinigkeit in Rot verbauen. Bin mir da aber auch nicht ganz sicher... jedenfalls ein schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2011)

Wird wohl so bleiben das Rad .Nur die rote Stützenklemme ist mir bei der ersten Fahrt gebrochen....da gings bergab mit der Stütze.
Ist jetzt ne schwarze dran...also eher weniger rot..mal sehen, wenn ich mal wieder was übrig hab vielleicht...


----------



## 12die4 (20. September 2011)

avalon67 schrieb:


>



Das sind glaub ich die ersten Flatpedals die richtig geil aussehen. 
Ich find zwar trotzdem, dass sowas eher an nen Enduro/Freerider/Downhiller gehört, aber nungut. So schadet es jedenfalls nicht der Optik!


----------



## Junior97 (20. September 2011)

Jetzt auch gewichtstabelle:


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2011)

Hui, da sind aber einige Bockschwere Sachen dran! Rahmen (-1000gr möglich), Gabel (-900gr möglich) und Laufräder (-1100gr möglich) fallen mir da sofort ins Auge. Nur leider sind das auch die teuersten zu wechselnden Sachen am Rad. Günstiger könnte man da noch an Lenker (-150gr), Sattel (-150gr), Reifen (-200gr) und Schläuchen (-200gr) sparen.
Klar lässt sich auch am Antrieb sparen, aber auch das ist sehr teuer und bringt nicht allzu viel.


----------



## SingleLight (21. September 2011)

Ist ja nicht der Leichtbau-Thread. 1000g am Rahmen sparen, Tourenbike mit unter 1kg Rahmen machen für mich wenig Sinn... Um das Rad auf Leichtbau zu trimmen, kauft man sich eher ein zweites


----------



## InoX (21. September 2011)

Würde auch bei den Schläuchen und dem Lenker anfangen. Biste mit rund 50 Euro rund 350 g los. Würde Dir da zu Schwalbe XX-Light raten. Andere gleich leichte sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.  Als Lenker kann ich dir nen KCNC Bearbone oder nen Specialized XC empfehlen. der Speci (145g) ist etwas schwerer aber recht chic und billiger.

schöner Anfang, meins sah auch so aus.

Und der Rahmen ist wenigstens massiv. Mir ist jetzt der zweite Carbonrahmen kaputt gegangen und jetz fahre ich mein Stahl-Stadtrad im Gelände. Das ist richtig lustig mit dem Ding. Keine Federgabel und Felgenbremsen. Krasser Unterschied zum Carbonbomber mit Fox. Das einzig gleiche ist das Gewicht von 10 kg. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2011)

@SingleLight: Ich sag ja auch nur, was an Einsparung möglich ist. Nicht was sinnvoll ist oder was er unbedingt machen sollte.  Wir sind hier zwar im Tourenthread, aber wenn er schon selbst mit ner Gewichstabelle ankommt, dann scheint es ihm auch darum zu gehen, wo er leichter werden kann. Oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## Jaypeare (21. September 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Würde Dir da zu Schwalbe XX-Light raten.



Panaracer GreenLite aus Polyurethan. Sau leicht, trotzdem ziemlich pannensicher.


----------



## SingleLight (21. September 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> @SingleLight: Ich sag ja auch nur, was an Einsparung möglich ist. Nicht was sinnvoll ist oder was er unbedingt machen sollte.  Wir sind hier zwar im Tourenthread, aber wenn er schon selbst mit ner Gewichstabelle ankommt, dann scheint es ihm auch darum zu gehen, wo er leichter werden kann. Oder meinst du nicht?



Die Liste hat hier aber eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen, genau deswegen bin ich ja von den anderen Threads weg. Aber ich halt mich da einfach wieder raus


----------



## Junior97 (21. September 2011)

Hi,
also ich möchte dass Rad auf jedenfall leichter machen und andere Schläuche hatte ich Schonmal drin nur da hatte ich andauernd Snakebites
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Und was Gabel und LRS angeht mal schauen. Nur habe ich mir gedacht bleibste lieber Erstmal bei der Gabel denn wenn du mit der gut fahren kannst kannst du mit einer Reba oder ähnlichem auch alle male fahren. Was LRS angeht ich hatte da mal die Mavic Crossride Disc in Betracht bezogen nur hatte ich dann später eher Schlechtes über Mavic gelesen dass die LRS Systeme von denen nicht sehr lange halten würden stimmt dass? Und zu neuen Reifen immoment nein den die sind gerade neu und so ganz billig waren sie ja nicht ne?. Vielleicht kommt später mal ein RR. Und ein neuer Lenker ist nicht gerade billig wenn man mal so guckt finde ich.

Junior97
(Schüler)


----------



## Jaypeare (21. September 2011)

Wichtig ist ja erstmal, dass du Spaß mit deinem Bike hast. Auch wenn das immer wieder angezweifelt wird, ist das sogar mit einfacheren und schweren Komponenten möglich. 

Geld ausgeben, nur damit das Forum zufrieden ist, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Bei Gabel und Laufrädern würde sich - auch funktional - ein Aufrüsten aber sicher lohnen.


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2011)

Snakebites haben nix mit dem verwendeten Schlauch zu tun, sondern nur damit, dass du mit zu wenig Luftdruck fährst. 
Andere Möglichkeit ist halt noch die Verwendung von Milch, sofern deine aktuellen Felgen dazu geeignet sind.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

... erspart mir bitte die Kommentare zu der Müller-Milch! Die trinken Gerd und Thomas Müller schließlich auch!


----------



## blutbuche (21. September 2011)

..:d


----------



## bastischaefer (21. September 2011)

Jetzt mit Riser und anderen Griffen. Seit dem keine eingeschlafenen Finger mehr!


----------



## Luzifer (22. September 2011)

> Mir ist jetzt der zweite Carbonrahmen kaputt gegangen



Was ist denn passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2011)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich möchte dass Rad auf jedenfall leichter machen und andere Schläuche hatte ich Schonmal drin nur da hatte ich andauernd Snakebites
> 
> 
> ...



Zu den Mavic Crossride: kannsde nehmen, sparste zu deinem jetzigen LRS ca. 500g bisde schonmal bei fast 12,5kg. Die Laufräder sind vom Preis / Leistungsverhältnis absolut ok. Vor allem wenn de dir da mal ne fünf reinhaust ärgerste dich net kapott sondern kaufst dir neue ! Und halten tun se auch, fahr damit so einiges und bin nicht gerade der leichteste 
Die kannste auch auf Schlauchlos umrüsten fahr ich zur Zeit auch. Damit sind Snakebites und Dorneneinstiche Vergangenheit. Wie das geht ? Schau mal bei YouTube nach [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRM7gq1fcoQ"]how to do "ghetto" tubeless part 1      - YouTube[/nomedia], ist relativ kostengünstig im gegensatz zu nem tubelesskit.

Dann kannst mal nach ner gebrauchten oder günstigen Reba ausschau halten wenn noch was in der Kaffeekasse ist. Sparste auch direkt mal 600gr bisde schon im 11kg Bereich. 

Und wenn dich dann ganz doll der Affe krazt schauste mal in der Zeit um Weihnachten bei on-one rein, vielleicht verschleudern die ihre Scandal26-Rahmen wieder für 160 Eur der is relativ leicht und jut ! Sparste nochmal 400gr. 

Dann haste ein solides relativ leichtes Bike. Und wenn nich auch gut, hauptsache is doch der Spass an der Sache


----------



## Luzifer (25. September 2011)

> Zu den Mavic Crossride: kannsde nehmen



Kann ich bestätigen, eh mich der Leichtbauwahn packte, bin ich die auch gefahren. Absolut Top !! 



> fahr damit so einiges und bin nicht gerade der leichteste


Heute würd ich eher versuchen ein paar Gramm am eigenen Körper zu sparen


----------



## maddda (26. September 2011)

Kannst aber uh die Fulcrum Red Metal 5 nehmen, die sind nomma 100gr leichter und auch top, bin ich auch vorm leichtbauwahn am Racebike gefahre


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Heute würd ich eher versuchen ein paar Gramm am eigenen Körper zu sparen



Ja ich weiss da hab ich das meiste Einsparpotenzial 
Un das Konto schont das auch noch immens


----------



## maik_87 (29. September 2011)

hier mein neues, nachdem mir der plastikrahmen das 2. mal an der  gleichen stelle gebrochen ist... aber das ergbniss kann sich sehen lassen oder... verbesserungs vorschläge sind erwünscht...


----------



## maddda (30. September 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike, nahezu perfekt

Der Felgenaufkleber hinten muss noch runter dann top


----------



## maik_87 (30. September 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, nahezu perfekt
> 
> Der Felgenaufkleber hinten muss noch runter dann top



Das ist schon passiert ;-) Das war das erste was ich nach dem foto gemacht habe...


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2011)

maik_87 schrieb:


> hier mein neues, nachdem mir der plastikrahmen das 2. mal an der gleichen stelle gebrochen ist... aber das ergbniss kann sich sehen lassen oder... verbesserungs vorschläge sind erwünscht...


 
Ich schließe mich an , schöner Bock. Verbesserungsvorschläge? So lassen, bis auf Ergogriffe .


----------



## HB76 (30. September 2011)

jede aber auch wirklich jede leitung ist zu lang, viel zu lang. oder bist du cowboy das du immer paar lassos dabei haben mußt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2011)

Jüngste Upgrades: Vorne rollt jetzt ne 2,1er Rakete, der Lenker wird jetzt von einer F99 geklemmt, der Gabelschaft hat nochmal ein bischen abgespeckt, andere Lenkerendkappen und nachdem ich die Sattelklemme beim anziehen zerschossen hatte, nun der zweite versuch. Da netter weise die Firma Kulant war habe ich sie ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## bastischaefer (30. September 2011)

Sehr schick! Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2011)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?


 

ca. 91 cm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2011)

Ohne Felgendecals und mit schwarz lackiertem Gabelschaft unter dem Vorbau bestimmt noch einen Tick besser...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2011)

@cpprelude: 

Dein Bike hat auf jeden Fall etwas.

Der Rahmen ist echt schick.

Sieht schon im Stand schnell aus.




Würdiges Foto 


...und jetzt noch von der Antriebsseite...


----------



## hhninja81 (30. September 2011)

Alter hast du eine Wandlung gemacht!!! Wenn ich mir Deine erste "Möhre" ansehe und jetzt das Ding.... RESPEKT und Daumen Hoch!!

Ich würde evtl. noch ein Speedneedle, möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren, und Eggbeater montieren.. und "natürlich" die Decals von den Felgen entfernen. 
Prost und moin aus Hamburg
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ohne Felgendecals und mit schwarz lackiertem Gabelschaft unter dem Vorbau bestimmt noch einen Tick besser...


 
Danke erstmal an alle die Lob ausgeschüttet haben, ja das mögen viele nicht was?, mal schauen wenn ich's dezenter haben will dann mach ich's vieleicht noch schwarz.


bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @cpprelude:
> 
> Dein Bike hat auf jeden Fall etwas.
> 
> ...


 
Ist es, ist es auch, oh ja es ist es .

Antriebsseite kommt nochmal irgentwann, wenn der Bock mal Auf'm Punkt genau so geworden ist wie ich ihn gerne hätte.

Könnte'n par Tips in Sachen Laufräder gebrauchen.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. September 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Danke erstmal an alle die Lob ausgeschüttet haben, ja das mögen viele nicht was?, mal schauen wenn ich's dezenter haben will dann mach ich's vieleicht noch schwarz.
> 
> 
> Ist es, ist es auch, oh ja es ist es .
> ...



Auch wenn mich jetzt viele steinigen möchten, die 2012 Crossmax SLR würden sehr gut passen. Ich habe meine SLR seit über 2 Jahren und habe keine Probleme.... Und ich wiege über 100 kg!


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Alter hast du eine Wandlung gemacht!!! Wenn ich mir Deine erste "Möhre" ansehe und jetzt das Ding.... RESPEKT und Daumen Hoch!!
> 
> Ich würde evtl. noch ein Speedneedle, möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren, und Eggbeater montieren.. und "natürlich" die Decals von den Felgen entfernen.
> Prost und moin aus Hamburg
> Marcus


 
Moin, ja die Speedneedle ist natürlich heiß aber der Preis auch. Also mein Sattel fängt seit neustem an zu Knartschen weiss nich ob's das Gestell ist. Eggbeater an das Bike glaube ich nicht mehr, denn die X-pedo's sind erst neu.

Felgen: Hab die Acros A-Rim im Visier noch welche aus der alten Produktion finden und die Sticker kommen ab.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. September 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, ja die Speedneedle ist natürlich heiß aber der Preis auch. Also mein Sattel fängt seit neustem an zu Knartschen weiss nich ob's das Gestell ist. Eggbeater an das Bike glaube ich nicht mehr, denn die X-pedo's sind erst neu.
> 
> Felgen: Hab die Acros A-Rim im Visier noch welche aus der alten Produktion finden und die Sticker kommen ab.



Wenn der Sattel sowieso den Geist auf gibt und der LRS ok ist, kauf Dir ne Speedneedle und teste sie. Falls sie Dir nicht gefällen sollte, kaufe ich sie dir ab. Ich brauche eh eine neue für mein Rennrad


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2011)

Wieso kaufen und dann weiter verkaufen? Da macht er doch nur Miese... 
Fahr' ihn einfach eine Tour, achte darauf, ihn schonend und ohne Spuren zu montieren und schick' ihn zurÃ¼ck, falls er dir nicht zusagt. Also wenn du ihn Ã¼berhaupt probieren mÃ¶chtest, meine ich. Mir hat er nÃ¤mlich nicht gepasst und so konnte ich mir die 150â¬ sparen.
Das Rad gefÃ¤llt mir Ã¼brigens sehr gut.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. Oktober 2011)

Wie schon angedroht: Mein Hobel.

Im Moment als Touren, Marathon und auf die Arbeit Fahrrad eingesetzt.





VG
Marco


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. Oktober 2011)

Einen neuen Sattel binnen einer Tour zu beurteilen funzt nicht, weil sich der Allerwerteste an den neuen Hocker unter ihm erstmal ein wenig gewöhnen muss. 
Bei mir hat der Speedneedle zunächst auch erstmal etwas gedrückt. Nach 3 Ausfahrten dann passte er mir super. 
Von daher bin ich der Meinung, dass man einen Sattel erstmal ein paar Ausfahren und Tage lang fahren sollte, bevor man ein Urteil fällt. 
Aber das Rückgaberecht gibt einem ja die Möglichkeit hierzu, sofern man - wie schon gesagt - den Sattel gut behandelt. Am besten solange Klebeband oder etwas Stoff um das Gestell wickeln, damit es keine Kratzer bekommt.


----------



## jaydee1980 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein neustes und auch erstes MTB.
Es ist ein Fuji Nevada LTD.
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja auch noch andere Fuji Fahrer


----------



## SingleLight (1. Oktober 2011)

1980? Dann bist Du sicher eine Frau, da das Rad so klein ist, am alter kann es ja nicht liegen Mein erstes MTB sach nicht so schick aus. Auf normale Touren durch den Wald würde ich noch das Schloss zu hause lassen.

Sonst viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Rad. Ach so, ein Freund von mir fährt auch Fuji, ist mit dem Fully ganz zufrieden


----------



## jaydee1980 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kurz mal in die Hose schauen... ne ne Frau bin ich nicht 
So klein ist das Bike auch garnicht das täuscht vielleicht etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToDusty (1. Oktober 2011)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Kurz mal in die Hose schauen... ne ne Frau bin ich nicht


----------



## Metrum (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte eher das Bike wäre *zu groß* - weil Sattel so tief!


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Oktober 2011)

Hatte auch mal nen Fuji Hardtail (siehe meine Bildergalerie) und ich war auch sehr zufrieden. Qualitativ sehr gute Räder aber in Sachen Ausstattung habe ich nahezu alle Anbauteile ausgetauscht. 

Ohne Speichenreflektoren, Beleuchtung, Felgenaufklebern, Schloß, mit evtl. negativem Vorbau und Sattelüberhöhung und anderen Pedalen würde deines schon mal einiges mehr hermachen.


----------



## jaydee1980 (1. Oktober 2011)

Reflektor, Beleuchtung und Schloss muss leider sein da ich mit dem Bike täglich zur Arbeite fahre.
Felgenaufkleber können ab das stimmt aber was zur Hölle ist ein negativer Vorbau?


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Oktober 2011)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> [...]aber was zur Hölle ist ein negativer Vorbau?


Dein Vorbau z.B., nur umgedreht


----------



## Metrum (1. Oktober 2011)

Also so dass der Lenker nach hinten gedreht ist!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Oktober 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also so dass der Lenker nach hinten gedreht ist!


:LOL:


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Oktober 2011)

Mit anderen Worten der Vorbau hat einen negativen Winkel, wodurch der Lenker weiter unten liegt. Mußt du aber alles mal ausprobieren. Optik ist nicht alles, Hauptsache Du fühlst dich wohl.
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren ob dir ein tiefer liegender Lenker zusagt. Dann könntest du nämlich auch die Spacerringe unterm Vorbau entfernen und den Vorbau probeweise direkt überm Steuersatz montieren. Sagt es dir zu, kannst du das Steuerrohr entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder auf der "Rängg" ausgetobt...

Lichtspiele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist einfach ein richtig geiles Bike!
Würde ich so auch fahren wollen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja, wirklich ziemlich geil 


Auch, wenn der Rahmen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist...


----------



## ScionTC (2. Oktober 2011)

Zwar nicht ganz Weiß aber Legger,


----------



## ScionTC (2. Oktober 2011)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf3613xc5t.jpg


----------



## SingleLight (2. Oktober 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das Bike wäre *zu groß* - weil Sattel so tief!



Jo, Du hast recht, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt War auch auf den sehr tiefen Sattel bezogen, das sach nach kurzen Beinen aus, also kleine Person.


----------



## IceQ- (4. Oktober 2011)

ScionTC schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf3613xc5t.jpg




Da hat wer Mut zum zeigen!

Also ich weiss nicht, aber kann man mit solchen Reifen im Wald fahren? Also halbwegs sportlich? Ansonsten ein Schloss ist eigentlich ja nicht nötig währenddessen du eine Tour machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScionTC (4. Oktober 2011)

Doch klappt wunderbar,
das Schloss is auch nur dran wenn ich zur Schule oderso fahre, bei Fahrten durch den Wald etc. nicht.


Was soll mit den Reifen sein?


----------



## unocz (6. Oktober 2011)

ja an den reifen kann ich jetzt auch keinen nachteil erkennen bei relativ trockenen verhältnissen


----------



## butmymemory (6. Oktober 2011)

ui! das rocky mountain ist ja mal schick! hier mal meins. das wird bestimmt wieder für kontroversen sorgen  naja, das foto machts auch schriller als es ist


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden Fall cooler als die ganzen langweilig schwarzen Canyons 
Mir gefällts!


----------



## SingleLight (6. Oktober 2011)

Mir gefällt es auch, weiße Felgen würden mir mehr gefallen, aber so geht's auch Das sind die MK II? Ich warte noch auf meine Contis, die sind wohl bisschen im Verzug. Wie ist den so der Grip und die Haltbarkeit?


----------



## butmymemory (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, 2.4er. grip ist super. über die haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen. ich finde sie bis jetzt spürbar besser als die nobby nic, aber das waren auch 2.25.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2011)

grün ist goil...ich steh auf grün


----------



## chrisophren (7. Oktober 2011)

Des Canyon schaut super aus, hat was.


----------



## glandas (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## IceQ- (8. Oktober 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es auch, weiße Felgen würden mir mehr gefallen, aber so geht's auch Das sind die MK II? Ich warte noch auf meine Contis, die sind wohl bisschen im Verzug. Wie ist den so der Grip und die Haltbarkeit?


Fahre 2.2 Protection. Halten ähnlich lang wie die MK 1, nach meiner Ansicht bessere Griffigkeit, dafür auch etwas mehr Widerstand.

Gewicht für meine waren ziemlich genau 600g (603,608g) - hinten ein sehr guter Reifen, vorne mag ich den MK1 irgendwie lieber, aber den gibts ja nimmer aber um Welten besser als das NN Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (8. Oktober 2011)

@glandas: Ist das ein Spark 30 in Gr. XL?


----------



## glandas (9. Oktober 2011)

2011er Spark 40 in XL ;-)


----------



## Ludmann (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein Hobel, in meiner Region eher selten zu sehen. Da fährt fast jeder Cube


----------



## eierspeiss (10. Oktober 2011)

Ludmann schrieb:


> fährt fast jeder Cube



lass dich nicht infizieren.....

Stimmt Steppenwolf sieht man hier nicht alle Tage!

Schick


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2011)

Echt schick, evtl. noch die Magura Decals in schwarz.....


----------



## Ludmann (10. Oktober 2011)

Freu mich das es euch gefällt..... Das einzige was ich mir noch erfüllen möchte ein anderen Dämpfer für hinten. 

@eierspeiss nein lass ich nicht  als ich mir das Steppenwolf gekauft hatte (nicht in dieser Ausstattung), wusste ich bei der Fahrradwahl das ich mir definitiv kein Cube kaufe. Sieht mir oftmals zu verspielt aus, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache. 

@hhninja81 einfach mit Wasserfesten Stift? bildlich gesehen würde es wirklich besser aussehen!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ludmann schrieb:


> @hhninja81 einfach mit Wasserfesten Stift? bildlich gesehen würde es wirklich besser aussehen!



 nein.... Ich habe mir den kompletten Satz von User amg2 anfertigen lassen. 
Siehe Bilder


----------



## Ludmann (10. Oktober 2011)

cool danke dir, habe ihn direkt mal angeschrieben


----------



## Trail-Max (10. Oktober 2011)

@ Ludmann 

Was hast du denn da für einen schicken, weissen Sattel drauf?

Ansonsten schönes Bike (Auch wenn ich selbst eine Cube fahre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alb (10. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
na los, dann gleich noch ein Steppi:



Wiegt aktuell um die 9,2Kg und macht eine menge Spaß!


----------



## butmymemory (10. Oktober 2011)

super!!! ich will auch wieder n hardtail!


----------



## Ludmann (10. Oktober 2011)

@trail Max

Das ist ein Sella Italia SLR Team Edition... Hatte vorher den Fzik Tundra drauf, da hat mir nach 5km der Pops schon angefangen zu brennen , anschließend habe ich mir den SLR XC Flow gekauft ein echtes Leichtgewicht mit 142g sah richtig scharf aus am Bike genauso gebrannt hat mir aber auch das Hinterteil, dann bin ich bei diesem hängen geblieben dieser passt perfekt. Der richtige Sattel macht eben auch den Fahrspaß aus! 

@alb schickes Tundra. Auch eigentlich schon eine Rarität. Ich hatte ja auch vorher ein Tundra als Hardtail!


----------



## Trail-Max (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke!

Ja, daß der Sattel passt ist schon wichtig.
Ich fahre auf meinem 2011er Cube LTD momentan noch den Original Sattel.
Der ist ist an meinem Hintern auch passend!

Aber deiner ist mir halt OPTISCH ins Auge gestochen


----------



## bastischaefer (11. Oktober 2011)

Den Sattel hatte ich auf dem RR mal für ne 120km-Tour drauf. Danach hatte ich fast 5 Wochen kein Gefühl mehr im Pipimann
Naja...meine Frau hat sich nicht beschwert

Ach so...schickes Bike!!!


----------



## C0RAF0X (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Mein Corratec:
kritikeren ist erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_dino (11. Oktober 2011)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mein Corratec:
> kritikeren ist erwünscht



Andere Laufräder... xtr aber n Sackschweren Laufradsatz... passt iwie nicht.. ansonsten find ich die Superbows ja doch irgendwie Ansprechend vom Design ))


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Oktober 2011)

stimmt. und vielleicht findest du noch n blau - weißen sattel. der schwarze wirkt irgend wie so ....  ich weiß auch nicht, er zerstört einfach das bild. so bum, da ist der sattel?

is aber eine kleinigkeit. schönes HT


----------



## Ludmann (12. Oktober 2011)

bastischaefer schrieb:


> Den Sattel hatte ich auf dem RR mal für ne 120km-Tour drauf. Danach hatte ich fast 5 Wochen kein Gefühl mehr im Pipimann
> Naja...meine Frau hat sich nicht beschwert
> 
> Ach so...schickes Bike!!!



von welchem sattel redest du  ? 

Das Corratec schick, die Rahmenform gefällt mir!


----------



## waldwild (13. Oktober 2011)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mein Corratec:
> kritikeren ist erwünscht



Diese Sloping-Geometrie gefällt mir, gerade für einen Kurzfüssler wie mich eine sicherlich feine Sache.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde die Decals an den Laufrädern entfernen. 
Dann sehen die Crossrides optisch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Habe ich bei meinem Winter-Crossride-LRS auch gemacht. Sieht viel, viel besser aus...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Decals an den Laufrädern entfernen.
> Dann sehen die Crossrides optisch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
> Habe ich bei meinem Winter-Crossride-LRS auch gemacht. Sieht viel, viel besser aus...



Jenau, hab ich mit meinen crossrides auch gemacht ! hab dann mal nen 4mm zierstreifen in weiss drauf gepappt, sieht eigentlich auch net verkehrt aus. gibts auch als weis reflektierend, keine schlechte sache für n8rides.


----------



## C0RAF0X (13. Oktober 2011)

der_dino schrieb:


> Andere Laufräder... xtr aber n Sackschweren Laufradsatz... passt iwie nicht.. ansonsten find ich die Superbows ja doch irgendwie Ansprechend vom Design ))



Danke 

Jaa also bin student, und laufsatz musste was billig und schwer ausfallen


----------



## C0RAF0X (13. Oktober 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> stimmt. und vielleicht findest du noch n blau - weißen sattel. der schwarze wirkt irgend wie so ....  ich weiß auch nicht, er zerstört einfach das bild. so bum, da ist der sattel?
> 
> is aber eine kleinigkeit. schönes HT




War drauf beim kauf 

Muss ich jetzt aber krum fahren  

Danke


----------



## C0RAF0X (13. Oktober 2011)

waldwild schrieb:


> Diese Sloping-Geometrie gefällt mir, gerade für einen Kurzfüssler wie mich eine sicherlich feine Sache.


du sagst ess


----------



## C0RAF0X (13. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jenau, hab ich mit meinen crossrides auch gemacht ! hab dann mal nen 4mm zierstreifen in weiss drauf gepappt, sieht eigentlich auch net verkehrt aus. gibts auch als weis reflektierend, keine schlechte sache für n8rides.


was für ein navi est drauf? 

schönes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

Ludmann schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Hobel, in meiner Region eher selten zu sehen. Da fährt fast jeder Cube
> 
> bild



Joa ist bei uns genauso...Liegt daran das es hier fast nur Cube-Händler gibt... 
...und Optik ist nicht alles..


----------



## flexonaut (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja, es steht nicht im Wald...ist gerade erst fertig geworden..oder es ist fast fertig..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2011)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> was für ein navi est drauf?
> 
> schönes bike



ist ein etrex legend hcx


----------



## Kastel67 (14. Oktober 2011)

jetzt mit BOR666XC Triple


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2011)

Goldene, blaue und rote Eloxteile..  Uhhh, das beisst sich aber!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2011)

autsch...


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Oktober 2011)

Mir gefällt das Bike mit jeder Veränderung weniger.... technisch super aber diese Optik!


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja ihr habt ja recht verschiedenfarbige Eloxalteile sind schon ein nogo , aber in seinem Fall geht das doch noch, ist doch nur der Remoteknopf an der Gabel und das Hebelchen am Dämpfer und die Speichennippel .

Der gröste Teil ist doch gleichfarbig.
Ich würde die Felgen entlabeln, dann ist da schon mal das rot weg.
Bei den Blauen Teilen kann man sich ja was eifallen lassen und die roten Nippel durch goldene ersetzen und zack siehts gleich ganz anders aus . 

Die Kurbel gefällt mir.


----------



## C0RAF0X (14. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Orbea, aber mir gefällst du nciht :S

Keine ahnung warum ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Orbea ist irgendwie nicht mein Fall. Ob es am Gold liegt weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute der Rahmen ist eine Nummer kleiner stimmiger. Der geringe Sattelstützenauszug macht das Bike etwas unharmonisch.


----------



## Dwalinn (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Position, in der der Sattel geklemmt ist, sieht irgendwie gefährlich aus. Ich hätte da Angst um meinen Sattel und um meinen Arsch.

Mit goldenen oder schwarzen Nippeln und ohne die Felgenaufkleber fände ich das Rad aber gar nicht so schlecht. Und den Sattel natürlich nich so zerstörerisch weit hinten geklemmt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Technisch gesehen ist das Orbea ein Leckerbissen, kein Frage! Vor allem die Kurbel ist Top! 

Aber optisch gesehen besteht noch Nachholbedarf. Es wirkt etwas zu überladen und unaufgeräumt.

- Felgenlabel sollten ab
- Sattel viel zu weit vorn montiert 
- Spacerturm, naja (hängt aber von deiner optimalen Sitzposition ab)
- evtl. ne schwarze Gabel
- evtl. nen XTR-Shadow-Schaltwerk

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Rahmenkonstruktion bzw. die Position des Dämpfers auch der Hauptgrund für die Abzüge in der Optik. Als Hardtail wäre das nen saugeiler Hobel (o.a. Änderungen incl.).


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2011)

explizit hässliches Rad


----------



## butmymemory (16. Oktober 2011)

na, na! jetzt aber nicht übertreiben. 
ich glaube man könnte viel wieder gut machen, bzw. optisch ruhe rein bringen, würde man auf schwarze schaltzüge wechseln. gerade hinten stören die goldenen ein wenig, finde ich.
dann vielleicht noch die abstandshalter unterm vorbau in schwarz und man hätte ein goldenes (kurbel, sattel, hörner) dreieck. könnte dann richtig geil aussehen!


----------



## Jakeman (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie oft muss man diese Grütze ertragen ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8431223#post8431223

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8432908#post8432908

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7384841#post7384841

etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwalinn (16. Oktober 2011)

Um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema des Threads zurück zu kommen: Bilder. Hier also mal meine Tourenschleuder. Und nun viel Spaß beim zerreißen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Kombination aus Titan, modernen Teilen und alten XT (?) Teilen. Nur die Daumenschalthebel gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Zion.

Mit Strunzdesign auf Tour im Harz. So ein Wetter hatten wir den ganzen Sommer über nicht.


----------



## C0RAF0X (16. Oktober 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Zion.
> 
> Mit Strunzdesign auf Tour im Harz. So ein Wetter hatten wir den ganzen Sommer über nicht.


Fahr mal mim bike da runter


----------



## Northern lite (16. Oktober 2011)

warum runter??

da fahr ich regelmäßig hoch...

scahde... hätte mich Euch gern angeschlossen oder als Guide fungiert


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Oktober 2011)

Northern lite schrieb:


> warum runter??
> 
> da fahr ich regelmäßig hoch...
> 
> scahde... hätte mich Euch gern angeschlossen oder als Guide fungiert



Nächstes Mal gerne. Schon alleine, um dich die Staumauer hochfahren zu sehen. 

Ich denke leider meistens nicht daran, vor so einem Tour-WE übers Forum Mitfahrer zu suchen. Aber ortskundig waren wir, mein Mitfahrer kommt aus Altenau.


----------



## Ludmann (18. Oktober 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal gerne. Schon alleine, um dich die Staumauer hochfahren zu sehen.
> 
> Ich denke leider meistens nicht daran, vor so einem Tour-WE übers Forum Mitfahrer zu suchen. Aber ortskundig waren wir, mein Mitfahrer kommt aus Altenau.



Meine Freundin und ich waren auch im April eine Woche im Harz Biken (in Altenau war die Pension). Kleines Taschenguide gekauft und ab ging die Post, einfach nur Geil war`s. Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Oktober 2011)

Ludmann schrieb:


> Meine Freundin und ich waren auch im April eine Woche im Harz Biken (in Altenau war die Pension). Kleines Taschenguide gekauft und ab ging die Post, einfach nur Geil war`s. Nur mal so am Rande



Das ist einfach ein tolles Bikerevier. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Fahrtechnisch und konditionell mitunter ziemlich anspruchsvoll, aber einfach schön.

Allerdings muss man insbesondere rund um den Brocken mit sehr vielen Wanderern rechnen und sollte entsprechend Rücksicht nehmen. Hab am Samstag erst wieder erlebt, wie eine Gruppe Biker trotz Völkerwanderung die Brockenstraße mit Volldampf runtergeschossen kam. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2011)

heute wieder unterwegs bei sonnigem wetter







das war um 1000 heute morgen...







und dann weit oben...





und jetzt ist's genug von meinen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Oktober 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder ruhig mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute wieder unterwegs bei sonnigem wetter


 
Wow


----------



## Ludmann (21. Oktober 2011)

einfach nur der Hammer !

da habe ich auch gleich eins von letzen Sonntag früh um neun


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2011)

1. bild: top
2. bild: ist mir auch noch recht.
3. bild: nee, brauche ich noch nicht (schnee)


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Oktober 2011)

zum 3. bild...brauche ich eigentlich auch noch nicht, aber ist eben so. Zum glück nur neben den strassen.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2011)

heut wieder unterwegs mit tollen bildern.

Bei uns gibts eben "nur" berge.





bei der abfahrt ins tal...





wieder mal ein hammer tag!!!


----------



## zuki (29. Oktober 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heut wieder unterwegs mit tollen bildern.
> 
> Bei uns gibts eben "nur" berge.
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bild+Gegend!


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Oktober 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts eben "nur" berge.



Wie langweilig.


----------



## butmymemory (30. Oktober 2011)

Gerade das neue Tourenfully für meine Frau fertig gebastelt. Pedale und Reifen sind erstmal Provisorisch. Fährt sich super! Optisch gebe ich mir wegen des weißen Sattels erstmal ne 2+


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. Oktober 2011)

brauchst aber auch noch paar extra orange Eloxteile. (Kurbelschrauben, Sattelklemme und vielleicht noch was am Lenker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butmymemory (30. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, n bisschen was ginge da noch in orange. Will's aber auch nicht übertreiben. Habe erst an die Sattelklemme gedacht. Allerdings gibt's kaum Auswahl bei 38mm, habe jedenfalls nichts Anderes gefunden, als die sauteure Syntace. Jetzt wirds wohl noch n orangener Distanzring unterm Vorbau und dann ist Schluss mit Geld ausgeben für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. Oktober 2011)

wenn du die Ral Nr. von der Lackierung der Felgen hast, kannst du doch die Teile mit Rohrreiniger enteloxieren und dann zum neubeschichten schicken. So teuer ist das nicht und du weist das die Farben zueinander passen.


----------



## butmymemory (30. Oktober 2011)

...alter! hahaha!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. Oktober 2011)

???????????? wasn nu???? Ich weis ist nur nen Fahrrad aber wenn man will kann man, das wollte ich damit nur sagen


----------



## butmymemory (30. Oktober 2011)

das war ja auch ein durchaus positives ''alter'' und eher bewundernd gemeint


----------



## mtblukas (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann Versuch ichs hier mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (30. Oktober 2011)

Rahmen zu groß oder für die Abfahrt runter gestellt?

http://fensterputzroboter24.com/


----------



## Sunset (31. Oktober 2011)

auch wenn der spruch gleich wieder kommen wird "für mich ist das aber io und will es eben NUR SO", ist m.m. ein rizer mit höhrnchen ein absolutes "no go"!


----------



## mtblukas (31. Oktober 2011)

Sunset schrieb:


> auch wenn der spruch gleich wieder kommen wird "für mich ist das aber io und will es eben NUR SO", ist m.m. ein rizer mit höhrnchen ein absolutes "no go"!



Ist auch nur vorübergehend so. Es kommt wieder ein schwarzer Lenker ohne rize dran. Sieht einfach nich so gut aus mit rize. Wollte es aber mal probieren.


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist ja gut 

An das andere cube könnten weiße Acros Griffe mit oranger klemmung passen. Die sehen sehr gut aus und da haste dann weiter oben die Farbe nochmal.


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (1. November 2011)

Hier mal meins, sorry für schlechte Handybilder








Hab nach und nach ein paar syntace Teile gebraucht gekauft.

Als nächstes kommen noch Avid Ball Bearing 7 Scheibenbremse, da ich einfach zu blöd für Hydraulische bremsen bin und entweder die sram X.9 (schwarz rot) oder Shimano XT schaltung mit Kurbel... in schwarz.


----------



## butmymemory (1. November 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut
> 
> An das andere cube könnten weiße Acros Griffe mit oranger klemmung passen. Die sehen sehr gut aus und da haste dann weiter oben die Farbe nochmal.



ahhh, krass. gute idee! wird gleich mal bestellt


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2011)

butmymemory schrieb:


> ahhh, krass. gute idee! wird gleich mal bestellt



Und dann werden die Hörnchen auch im gleichen Winkel zum Oberrohr montiert


----------



## zuki (2. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und dann werden die Hörnchen auch im gleichen Winkel zum Oberrohr montiert



Zunächst müssten die "Hörnchen" bestellt werden. 
Ich würde das Bike aber auch ohne Bar Ends lassen.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. November 2011)

_Vincent_Vega_ schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, sorry für schlechte Handybilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich würde noch irgendeine beschriftung auf den rahmen machen. für mich siehts hier etwas "langweilig/fad" aus. vor allem wenn du kurbel usw auch schwarz machst. nur meine meinung. selbstgemachte decals zB und die am besten in den farben der syntace (also so rot weiß)?!?
ich machs auch gerade so, ans unterrohr in weiß der clubname und ans oberrohr in rot mein name.


----------



## -j0hi. (2. November 2011)

@ *_Vincent_Vega_... *schönes bike nur ich finde die pedale passen da irgendwie nicht zu... fährst du gar keine klicks ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kischte (2. November 2011)

Mein Cube


----------



## SingleLight (2. November 2011)

_Vincent_Vega_ schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommen noch Avid Ball Bearing 7 Scheibenbremse, da ich einfach zu blöd für Hydraulische bremsen bin und entweder die sram X.9 (schwarz rot) oder Shimano XT schaltung mit Kurbel... in schwarz.



Dann kannste mir ja deine Juicy 7 geben


----------



## onkel_doc (2. November 2011)

na dann wollen wir nochmals. Heute wieder  wetter bei uns.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. November 2011)

Du bist gemein......Traumhaft schön!!!

Neidvoller Gruß aus Hamburg

Marcus


----------



## cpprelude (2. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na dann wollen wir nochmals. Heute wieder wetter bei uns.


 
Hast du keine Gehaltseröhung bekommen oder so, willst du uns ärgern .
Mal wieder schöne Bilder .


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (2. November 2011)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (2. November 2011)

Danke für euer feedback, hätte schlimeres erwartet 
@rzOne20 finde es so komplett schwarz zwar sehr schick (wirkt so einfach und funktional), aber ich denke auch, irgendwelche Decals mit weißer Schrift und etwas rot würde dem Rahmen nicht schaden.

habe mir auch schon ein paar Schriftzüge überlegt und lass mal was drucken. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt kann ich sie ja immer noch abziehen.
Hab mir auch schon überlegt, den Quantec SLR Rahmen zu kaufen, da ich bei dem mehr Schrittfreiheit hätte er leichter ist und dezent die Rot Weißen Farben hat.

@Singlelight, gerne. Hätte sie eh die nächste Zeit mal in den Bikemarkt gesetzt.

@-j0hi. Stimmt, habe ich in meiner Aufzählung vergessen. Ander Pedale kommen auch, aber keine Klickis. Damit komm ich irgendwie nicht klar. 
Hab an die gedacht: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150373639921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

@Kischte, schönes Bike, genau mein Geschmack.


----------



## -j0hi. (2. November 2011)

@vincent vega---> müssen ja nicht zwingend klickis sein... die schwarzen schauen auf jeden fall besser aus als die jetztigen)


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (2. November 2011)

Das stimmt  Eigentlich waren sie auch nur als billige Notlösung geplant. Auch wenn ich sie hässlich fand haben sie die Funktion erfüllt und blieben somit länger als geplant. Diesen Winter will ich es jedoch mal etwas aufhübschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -j0hi. (3. November 2011)

@Vincent_vega--> wenn sie dir taugen ist doch alles paletti  Aufbessern kann man immer :-D


----------



## der bergfloh (4. November 2011)

anbei meins






Anregungen gerne


----------



## nexx (5. November 2011)




----------



## Ianus (5. November 2011)

Bunt...


----------



## unocz (5. November 2011)

traumhaft


----------



## rzOne20 (5. November 2011)

ich denke die zeit für matschreifen ist wieder gekommen






schönen dank auch an die netten TREE FARMER ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2011)

@Ianus

Hammer!!


----------



## dre (5. November 2011)

@Ianus

ich nehm das in der Mitte.
Megageil.


----------



## der bergfloh (6. November 2011)

Hat keiner einen Verbesserungsvorschlag zu meinem BMC?


----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2011)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> Hat keiner einen Verbesserungsvorschlag zu meinem BMC?



Schnapp Dir das Bike, geh nach draußen und mach ein anständiges Bild. Auf dem Aktuellen ist nicht sehr viel zu erkennen da es doch sehr verwackelt ist... Kellerbilder werden hier gerne ignoriert


----------



## Jumpstumper (6. November 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich denke die zeit für matschreifen ist wieder gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie haste denn das geschafft das Rad  in diese Furche zu bringen, ohne dass die Reifen enddreckig werden


----------



## cpprelude (6. November 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> wie haste denn das geschafft das Rad in diese Furche zu bringen, ohne dass die Reifen enddreckig werden


 
Per Heli .


----------



## rzOne20 (6. November 2011)

Heliumgefüllt ergibt jede Menge auftrieb *gg*


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2011)

einfach traumhaft heut im wald


----------



## cpprelude (6. November 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Heliumgefüllt ergibt jede Menge auftrieb *gg*


 
Damit meinte ich Helikopter .


----------



## cpprelude (6. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> einfach traumhaft heut im wald


 
Schön, nochmal so'n Wetter, bei uns ist es bewölkt .

Grüße aus Kiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> einfach traumhaft heut im wald





wie war!

schönes trikot !


----------



## der bergfloh (6. November 2011)

nochmals meins vielleicht hat ja einer Anregungen


----------



## unocz (6. November 2011)




----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2011)

@Bergfloh

viel besser, danke... Mir gefällt es so wie es da steht, ich würde die Standardveränderungen vornehmen:

Spacer weg und die Decals vom LRS runter.

Aber sonst sieht das Bike doch nach viel Spaß aus.

Gruß


----------



## bastea82 (6. November 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Bunt...



Sehr schöne Fahrräder.
Und ein sehr schöner Balkon der Firma Forbis.


----------



## Ianus (6. November 2011)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Balkon der Firma Forbis.



Der war jeden  wert


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. November 2011)

Nabend!

Mein geliebtes Cube noch sauber


----------



## cpprelude (9. November 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Mein geliebtes Cube noch sauber


 
Landschaft = gut
Bike = kann man nicht viel von sehen


----------



## butmymemory (9. November 2011)

sprühschlamm aus der dose. sollte man immer fürs foto dabei haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. November 2011)

.....


----------



## Clemens (11. November 2011)

@ der bergfloh BMC Trailfox 02


Zuerst Spacer überm Vorbau rauss, nur Hörnchen am Rizer sind optisch schlimmer. Dazu einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren, dann kann der Sattel auch ein wieder wenig zurück. Laut Foto kann der Vorbau gut 15mm kürzer sein. Und wie schon gesagt, die Felgen cleanen, das rot passt nicht zum Orange auf dem Frame.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2011)

heute in der mountainbike bravo entdeckt...

wer sagt denn, dass ich nur als racer durchgehe...

schön neutral geblieben





was so'n bart so alles ausmachen kann

Text von bild eins beachten





und hier ohne helm als freerider





man muss immer offen für alles sein.
Cooler event und colle leute kennengelernt.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. November 2011)

Schönes Kinngebüsch. 

Wie war denn das Bionicon so?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2011)

muss schon sagen, das bionicon hat mich positive überrascht.
Habe noch über den testtrail gejagt. Hatte sofort ne super position auf dem ding.

Ja, und die freeridetour von der plose runter hat damit echt spass gemacht. Waren eh ne verrückte truppe. 30% racer fast ohne echten freerideschutz.

Wir racer haben uns dann aber sehrgut geschlagen. Da gabs einige grosse (schweizer)- und andere freeridesprücheklopfer, die dann nur luft waren.

Wenn ich also einen freerider kaufen würde, wäre das bionicon in der engeren auswahl.


----------



## killa187 (11. November 2011)

Dann hau ich es hier auch noch rein ...














kurze Frage hab ich noch ..meine neue FORMULA RX "gluckert" wen man sie leicht betaetigt. Bei Vollbremsung blockiert sie so wie ich es von anderen Scheibenbremsen kenne aber wen man nur wenig Druck auf die Bremse bringt "gluckert" sie, als ob man aus einer grossen Flasche schnell Wasser rauslaufen laesst. Ist das normal weil sie Neu ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2011)

Bis auf die Pedale und die lange Bremsleitung vorne gefällt's mir. Ach ja, und schwarze Kabelbinder an der Gabel wären schicker.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2011)

denke entlüften wäre mal gut. sonst kenne ich das von meinen r1 nicht.


----------



## dre (11. November 2011)

killa187 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...



Geilomat !


----------



## killa187 (11. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pedale und die lange Bremsleitung vorne gefällt's mir. Ach ja, und schwarze Kabelbinder an der Gabel wären schicker.




hrhr adlerauge ... musste selber erstmal suchen ;-) musste leider schnell gehen und schwarz war nicht auffindbar. Wird geaendert, versprochen. 

Was isn mit den pedalen ..ausser das sie preiswert waren ?. Es gab leider keine in gruen zum mitnehmen und die verbauten Clickies sind leider nix fuer mich.


----------



## cpprelude (11. November 2011)

@killa187 Ich schliße mich an, deine Orgel hat was. Ich kann aber nicht so lange auf dein Sattel schauen, sieht ja aus wie ein radioaktiver Brennstab, in natura sieht der doch bestimmt anders aus oder? Du hättest schon mit Blitz fotografieren sollen.


----------



## killa187 (12. November 2011)

@cpprelude .. der Sattel sieht echt so "gifitg" aus. Wen die Sonne scheint brennts echt im Auge. habs nochmal mit blitz versucht.





Und als Teaser .... OMA LOU ... eine "BILF"  .. na wer kommt drauf ;-) .. wens geputz wurde gibs bessere PICs. OMA LOU ist eigentlich mein Liebling aber das Zaskar war ein Jugendtraum, werd sie demnaechst aber nochmal ausfuehren und PICs machen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2011)

-> Oma...

Krasses Grün!!


----------



## cpprelude (12. November 2011)

Ja jetzt sieht man das der Sattel so gehört. Habe erst gedacht das es ein anderer Grünton wäre und die Kamera die Farbe nicht rübergebracht hat.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2011)

Gerade den Sattel finde ich am GT gut.
Bei den Pedalen meine ich die Bauart. Aber gut, wenn du mit Clickies nichts anfangen kannst, ist das auch egal.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. November 2011)

mit freundin auf spähtnachmittagsrunde...gewaltig der temperaturunterschied oberhalb der nebelgrenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mit freundin auf spähtnachmittagsrunde...gewaltig der temperaturunterschied oberhalb der nebelgrenze.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013073





n1


----------



## hhninja81 (12. November 2011)

@onkel_doc

ich beneide Dich!!!! Ein Traum!!!


----------



## Johnny Rico (12. November 2011)

Tolles Foto, Onkel.


----------



## zuki (12. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mit freundin auf spähtnachmittagsrunde...gewaltig der temperaturunterschied oberhalb der nebelgrenze.




Du solltest mal ein eigenes Thema eröffnen. Sehr schöne Bilder hat der onkel hier immer auf Lager!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. November 2011)

wie müsste der fred denn heissen. Eure schönsten bikebilder von unterwegs???

Hab mich bis jetzt immer zurückgehalten, da es schon einige freds gibt.
Lasse euch gerne hier in diesem fred von meiner landschaft teilhaben.

Danke für euer lob, ich gebe mir gerne immer mühe etwas hübsches zu schiessen. 

noch eines von heute


----------



## Jumpstumper (12. November 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @onkel_doc
> 
> ich beneide Dich!!!! Ein Traum!!!



Ich beneide ihn auch, ne Freundin, die das Hobby richtig teilt und nicht nur duldet


----------



## butmymemory (12. November 2011)

wenn das passt, ists natürlich schön. andererseits ist doch der reiz, sich allein aufs bike in die natur zu werfen und dann so lange zu kurbeln, bis der kopf endlich mal wieder aus ist, auch was wert. 3 oder 4 std so gut wie niemanden sehen müssen und dabei etwas machen, was einem richtig spaß macht, finde ich unbezahlbar gut. 

danke, dass jemand fahrräder mit dicken reifen dran erfunden hat!


----------



## butmymemory (12. November 2011)

ach so. bin natürlich trotzdem ein fan von onkels bildern und fahre auch mal gern mit meiner frau


----------



## onkel_doc (12. November 2011)

Hab ja auch 35 jahre gesucht

Na ja, bin dann schon ab und an alleine unterwegs. Bin da flexibel.

Hier mal die rennvorbereitung 
Man beachte die flasche vino auf dem tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mit freundin auf spähtnachmittagsrunde...gewaltig der temperaturunterschied oberhalb der nebelgrenze.



Sehr sehr .... Geil das ganze ;-)


----------



## zuki (12. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wie müsste der fred denn heissen. Eure schönsten bikebilder von unterwegs???



Eigentlich ja. So einen gibt es noch nicht?


----------



## las_bushus (13. November 2011)

Hier auch mal mein Rad =),
heute hab ich nur eine kleine Runde gedreht, aber das Wetter war nochmal genial 12°C und Sonne pur...






und nochmal in groß


----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2011)

heute mit freunden unterwegs...unten grau und oben absolut geniales wetter.









Wünsche allen einen guten wochenanfang.
Das war mein wochenende. 3 tage auf dem bike in einem super bikegebiet bei mir zu hause...grüsse der onkel


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2011)

Hast Du GPS Daten von der Stelle wo Du das Bike weggeworfen hast?!

Geile Bilder.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2011)

das ding habe ich zu gerne.

Mit dem mach ich der alti-fraktion mächtig dampf

Man könnte in dem geboet ja mal ein treffen organisieren. Ohne einschrenkungen,einfach die die lust haben.

Mqche gerne den guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (13. November 2011)

Wie immer schicke Bilder!


----------



## zweikreise (13. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Stumpi:






Hat neue Lager bekommen, Gabel und Däpfer geserviced und obendrauf gabs noch nen King Cage Halter


----------



## maddda (13. November 2011)

Top Gerät, gefällt mir immer besser, aber weiste ja


----------



## crazy.man77 (14. November 2011)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem:


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2011)

Absolut schickes Teil! Kann keine Kritik äußern


----------



## crazy.man77 (14. November 2011)

Danke. Fährt sich auch genial.


----------



## scapin76 (14. November 2011)

War am Wochende mit meinen XC Hobel bei herbstlichen sonnigen 20°C auf Trainingstour 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1014437


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2011)

Ich habe das schonmal gefragt, als er noch am F600 war, aber was ist das für ein Sattel am Trek? Irgend etwas von Specialized?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2011)

gestern fertig geworden... mein "neues" hinten nicht vorn viel gefedert touren enduro


----------



## crazy.man77 (15. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe das schonmal gefragt, als er noch am F600 war, aber was ist das für ein Sattel am Trek? Irgend etwas von Specialized?



Hi, das ist ein Specialized Phenom SL, Breite 143mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (15. November 2011)

@scapin 76

schönes Look! Mal was anderes, da man Look nicht so oft als MTB sieht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe das schonmal gefragt, als er noch am F600 war, aber was ist das für ein Sattel am Trek? Irgend etwas von Specialized?




Ich habe zufällig einen 2012er in meinen Anzeigen drinne...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2011)

Leider gibt's erstmal andere Dinge am Rad zu machen.


----------



## butmymemory (16. November 2011)

Wieso schickt der Typ n Bild mit Teilen drauf? Ja, liebe Leute. Das ist, nach all den schönen Bildern mit Landschaft und Natur in Eintracht, mein Bike oder das was davon übrig ist. Hier die schaurige Geschichte:

Eigentlich war ich absolut zufrieden mit meinem Nerve, doch vorletzten Sonntag entdeckte ich ein unglaublich gutes Angebot über einen Karbon Rahmen im Bikemarkt, bei dem ich einfach zuschlagen musste. Da ich finanziell nicht gerade im Bereich des Wünschenswerten, oder gern auch mal das Besorgniserregende hinan gleite, habe ich meinen Nerv Rahmen sofort verkauft. Auch meine fast neue Vario Sattelstütze mit viel Verlust verscherbelt und dafür eine Andere im Maß des neuen Rahmens besorgt. Neuer Umwerfer, Schaltzüge, Kleinkrams.... da kommt ja immer was zusammen, wer kennt das nicht, und vor lauter Vorfreude sitzt das Geld endlich mal wieder locker.  

 ...Und dann wartet man, und wartet, schreibt schon mal ne Mail, wo der Rahmen bleibt, bekommt keine Antwort, wundert sich, schreibt noch ein paar Mails, die Nächte werden kürzer, keine Nachricht, man schläft gar nicht mehr....

Gestern doch endlich eine Antwort: Du, ich überweise dir das Geld zurück. Der Rahmen wurde ( und jetzt wünschte ich, es gäbe auf meiner Tastatur zehn Meter große Anführungszeichen) 'GEKLAUT'.

Naja, war dem Herrn das Angebot dann wohl doch selbst zu gut, wodurch mein Bikejahr 2011 wohl ein jähes Ende gefunden hat. Hoffen kann ich jetzt nur, dass das Geld wirklich zurück kommt.

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, fällt das Ganze wohl in die Rubrik: Paypal ist auch ne Lösung. Sollte es zurückkommen hilft vielleicht.....: Was in der Hand du nicht hält, ist die Sattelstütze nicht Wert. Nee, das reimt sich wirklich in keinem drüber gelegtem Akzent.... Ist das Angebot zu gut, ziehst du später eine 'Schnut. Uiuiui.... kannst du nicht dichten richtig geil, tipps nicht in computer rei(n)

Naja, wenn ihn nen tollen Rahmen um 18 zoll, bis 500 seht oder schon wisst, wo es diesen gibt, oder selbst einen habt, den ihr bald los werden wollt, schreibt mir gern. Bin dankbar für jeden guten Tipp und für vielen offen. Damit es schnell wieder heißt: Biken statt Bier. Oder wenigstens beides

beste Grüße

Tomas


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. November 2011)

Ärgerlich sowas. Tröste dich zumindest mit dem aktuell ungemütlichen Wetter, sofern das etwas hilft.

Soll der Rahmen clean sein? Und was soll er max. wiegen? 
Wie wärs mit dem hier: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2453

Edit: sehe gerade, dass deine Fox tapered ist. Da wird es dann wohl doch etwas schwieriger derzeit was passendes zu finden in der Preisliga. Sofern du nicht allzu viel Wert auf drauf legst, würde ich die Gabel verkaufen und eine ebenbürtige gebrauchte mit konventionellem Schaft besorgen.


----------



## butmymemory (16. November 2011)

hi

also der rahmen kann ruhig gebraucht sein. 120mm vorne und hinten solltens schon sein. ist ja oft was im bikemarkt dabei. vielleicht ein zeichen oder ne chance, sich mal was richtig schnelles zu besorgen *lechz*


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. November 2011)

Achso es soll ein Fully werden. Dann sind 500 Euro natürlich mal ne Ansage. Ich würde die Hoffnungen auch am ehesten auf den Bikemarkt hier setzen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Luzifer (17. November 2011)

...damit das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte auch noch mal an die frische Luft kommt...


----------



## InoX (18. November 2011)

Das klingt wie wenn du das Rad deiner besseren Hälfte bewegen müsstest amit es mal raus kommt.... Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Meine meinte so ganz juckig dass sie auch son Jungsrad wolle und jetzt steht der Bock seit letztem Jahr im Keller und nimmt Platz weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (20. November 2011)

Jo - jetzt hab ich extra Blümchen draufgemacht, und trotzdem steht das Teil nur rum.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gestern fertig geworden... mein "neues" hinten nicht vorn viel gefedert touren enduro
> ...


sowas schwebt mir auch noch vor... hinten hard und vorne verstellbar -150mm oder sooo


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2011)

Gestern...





Meine braucht ihrs fleissig...





und heute...wolkenspiel.


----------



## cpprelude (20. November 2011)

Wieder mal schöne Bilder, aber du brauchst langsam mal eine Dslr-Kamera, dann würde ich richtig vom Hocker fallen, oder besitzt du schon eine und nimmst sie nur nicht mit?


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2011)

sorry, kannst du mich aufklären...was heisst Dslr??

Alle meine fotos sind mit meinem HTC gemacht.
Hätte ich professionelles material wären die bilder noch hübscher.

danke dir


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2011)

Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera...

Aber wozu soll er die für Tourenfotos brauchen? Da würde es eine vernünftige Kompakte tun, die man auch noch bequem mitnehmen kann und um die man sich bei einem Sturz o.Ä. nicht solche Sorgen machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. November 2011)

Gestern mal wieder mitm Schweinchen aufm Hometrail unterwegs gewesen...A bisserl eigensaut hat sich das Schwein dann doch..


Die Kleine Kamera is mitm Licht leider net ganz klar gekommen


----------



## zweikreise (20. November 2011)

Tolles Schweinchen


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera...
> 
> Aber wozu soll er die für Tourenfotos brauchen? Da würde es eine vernünftige Kompakte tun, die man auch noch bequem mitnehmen kann und um die man sich bei einem Sturz o.Ä. nicht solche Sorgen machen muss.




Manchmal hat meine freundin ne kleine digicam dabei. Das reicht und ist wie schon von lupus gesagt klein und kann man dann besser transportieren.

Na ja und immer hab ich ja dann auch ned meinen rocksack dabei. Da fängt man ein geiles bild eben mit dem HTC ein.


----------



## crazy.man77 (20. November 2011)

@onkel doc
wieder sehr geile Bilder, vor allem das dritte.


----------



## cpprelude (20. November 2011)

Das Ragley gefällt, sieht nach spass aus. Meint ihr die SLX Kubel macht sich am CC-Bike auch gut? Will sie für mein Winter/Trainingsbike haben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)

Hier passt´s auch rein..
Neuerwerb von meinem Kumpel. Eben erst selbst damit überrascht worden. 
Live aber noooooch gxxler!!
Kpl. Carbonrahmen (Import aus USA), Carbon-LRS,..Highend!


----------



## maddda (20. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das Ragley gefällt, sieht nach spass aus. Meint ihr die SLX Kubel macht sich am CC-Bike auch gut? Will sie für mein Winter/Trainingsbike haben.



Danke

SLX passt immer, zuverlässig und relativ leicht (für den Preis) ist sie auch


----------



## cpprelude (20. November 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier passt´s auch rein..
> Neuerwerb von meinem Kumpel. Eben erst selbst damit überrascht worden.
> Live aber noooooch gxxler!!


 

Für dich selbst? Du hast doch erst neulich ein Specialized gekauft.
gxxl ist das ding allemal .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)

Nein, nicht für mich..! Bin ja kein Bänker!!


----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

So, endlich fertig in der Grundstufe.
Kommen noch Rote Züge und Leitungen. Und auch die Quartz werden Rot...
Und jetzt bitte nicht in der Luft zerreissen, mir gefällts voererst so wie es ist.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (20. November 2011)

Mir gefällt es auch wenn es das ist was in deinem Album ist. Außer der Vorbau  aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache!


----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)

Von StratosRider:





Hab´s mal für dich hochgeladen....


----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

So, ich probiers auch nochmal.

Meins von der anderen Seite... (nicht erschlagen wenn´s wieder nicht klappt)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mtblukas (20. November 2011)

(img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/4/3/0/3/_/large/Links.jpg?0[/img)

So nur mit ekigen Klammer am Anfang und Ende


----------



## Metrum (20. November 2011)




----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

So?


----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

Hurra

Jetzt klappt´s, lag wohl an meinem Mac und meiner Dummheit.

Danke an ALLE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)




----------



## Metrum (20. November 2011)

Ach was Stratos - am Mac lags bestimmt nicht!


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. November 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sowas schwebt mir auch noch vor... hinten hard und vorne verstellbar -150mm oder sooo



habs jetzt auf ein par touren bewegt und es ist ein echtes do it all bike , hart im nehmen, gut zu springen und macht trotzdem noch meter ohne ende 
das teil ist genau wie mein letztes FR/Enduro HT ein gute laune garant


----------



## StratosRider (20. November 2011)

Ich schiebs nur immer auf den Mini, muss ja nicht jeder wissen, das ICH einfach zu Blöde bin


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2011)

was ist das genau fuer ein rahmen? bin noch auf der suche nach was guenstigem, wo ich eine 140/150mm gabel rein packen kann und 31.6er stuetzen aufnimmt.
aber vllt nimm ich auch einfach den on-one 496. der ist au ganz schick.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. November 2011)

ist ein norco sasquatch 2010 in L 30mm sattelrohr , orginal war er grau mit graphics aber war hässlich , deshalb hab ich ihn gestrahlt und lackieren gelassen.
31,6 findest eher selten und dann meist nur an alu rahmen , bei den stahl ists meist 30 oder kleiner.
hier mal ne liste von FR / Enduro HT rahmen bei denen der fw teilweise bis 170mm geht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=109423 (einfach runter scrollen)

oder wenn du bereit bist so glaub um die 500 auszugeben kannst die von ALUTECH nen sehr geilen rahmen der CheapTrick (bis 160mm) heist mit nem 31,6er sattelrohr ausstatten lassen und da kannst sogar noch farbe wählen und  auch bestimmen was für ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (22. November 2011)

@StratosRider ansich nicht schlecht aber Sid und Fat Albert zusammen, wieso denn das? Ich weiß Flatbars sind nicht jedermanns sache aber hätte ich hier besser gefunden.

Das rot der Gabel passt Mmn. nicht zu den Eloxalteilen schwarz wäre top .
was wiegt das Gute stück wie auf dem bild zu sehen?

Gruß.


----------



## StratosRider (22. November 2011)

@ cpprelude
Die Fat Alberts sind nur drauf, weil ich noch nicht genau weiß welche ich mir für den herbst zulegen sollte...und da fahr ich die erstmal runter.
Für den Sommer sind wieder Maxxis FlyWeight 330 drauf.
Und ja, das Rot der Gabel beisst sich ein wenig, aber mir fehlt die Kohle für einen neue in schwarz.
aber damit das Rot nicht so alleine bleibt, komme die Aussenhüllen und Züge im gleichen Rot, ebenso wie bald rote Look Quartz.
Was die Kiste genau wiegt, weiß ich nicht genau, aber laut den Gewichte meiner Teile Liste geschätzt 8,8kg-8,9kg.
Für den Sommer gute 700 Gramm weniger.
ei meinen 90Kg Fahrergewicht bin ich damit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## cpprelude (22. November 2011)

StratosRider schrieb:


> Und ja, das Rot der Gabel beisst sich ein wenig, aber mir fehlt die Kohle für einen neue in schwarz.
> aber damit das Rot nicht so alleine bleibt, komme die Aussenhüllen und Züge im gleichen Rot, ebenso wie bald rote Look Quartz.


 
Nein, eine neue Gabel zu kaufen, nur damit sie besser ins Gesamtbild passt ist Schwachsinn. 

Ich hätte erst gesagt die Idee Zughüllen und Pedale durch die farbe rot zu ersetzten wäre nicht schlecht, aber nach langem Überlegen denke ich mir jezt das macht das Problem nicht besser (glaub ich).

Der Übeltäter ist die Gabel. Steuersatz, Flaha-Schrauben, Sattelklemme und Felgen willst du sicherlich auch nicht ändern, denn die hast du schon aufeinander abgestimmt.

Was hältst du von Gabel lackieren + ein schönes Decor drauf?
Komm schon taunusteufel78 was kann er machen?


----------



## mtblukas (22. November 2011)

Sieht doch voll geil so aus...ich würds lassen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. November 2011)

Lackrot und Eloxalrot beißt sich halt einfach, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Auffällig wird es, wenn die beiden so großflächig wie hier vorkommen.

Einen der "Übeltäter" zu tauschen wäre aber nur optisch sinnvoll, wirtschaftlich ein Schuß ins Knie. Hilft also nur: Tapfer bleiben und es wie ein Mann ertragen. 

Die Sitzposition sieht auch echt krass aus mit dem ultralangen Vorbau und dem sehr breiten Lenker. Sieht man auch selten, die Kombination. Aber solange es paßt, warum nicht?

P.S. Sind das FRM 333? Die fährst Du mit 2,35"-Reifen?


----------



## StratosRider (22. November 2011)

@Geisterfahrer Nee, das ist ein Fun Works LRS von Action Sports 
Und mit der Breite hatte ich bislang wenigstens keine Probleme, aber wie erwähnt, ich weiß noch nicht, welche ich für diese jahreszeit nehmen soll. Also runter fahren und nächstes Jahr weiter denken.
Und zur Sitzposition - passt!


----------



## killa187 (23. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


>


Ist das Vorderrad 26 und das Hinterrad 29 ?


----------



## InoX (23. November 2011)

hehe, das wird wohl an der Perspektive liegen  Sähe sonst wahrscheinlich doch etwas anders aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2011)

12.3 KG Z.ZT.


----------



## InoX (24. November 2011)

Sehr schönes gerät. Was sind denn das für ein Anbauteile? (Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Sehr schönes gerät. Was sind denn das für ein Anbauteile? (Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker?)


FUNN....werden aber noch ersetzt in rot.....


----------



## InoX (24. November 2011)

NEIINN!!! Echt jetzt? Würde da klassisch schwarz bleiben. Das wird sonst zu viel.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2011)

hast recht.... ich weiss es noch nicht... ev thomson black/red und ne kcnc mit roten yokes


----------



## InoX (24. November 2011)

Thomson würde auch gut passen. Vorbauten solls ja jetzt in Farbe geben, also die Deckel vorne.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. November 2011)

silberne thomson-teile vielleicht???
Stützenspanner in rot von salsa...
Ne rote race face deus kurbel...

Ein 26er für dich???? Was ist da passiert mit dir?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> silberne thomson-teile vielleicht???
> Stützenspanner in rot von salsa...
> Ne rote race face deus kurbel...
> 
> Ein 26er für dich???? Was ist da passiert mit dir?


 ... das warten auf das 29er.... und bei fullys bin ich sehr offen was die radgrösse betrifft (immer noch)


----------



## zuki (24. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ... das warten auf das 29er.... und bei fullys bin ich sehr offen was die radgrösse betrifft (immer noch)



Gut so. Sehr schönes Gerät .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hast recht.... ich weiss es noch nicht... ev thomson black/red und ne kcnc mit roten yokes



  Neeeiiiin!!

Ich fahre an manchen Rädern auch KCNC-Teile und kann nichts schlechtes dazu sagen, aber an ein SC kannst du sowas mMn nicht schrauben.
Das wäre Stilbruch!

Und "Schwarz" fände ich schöner. Kein Rot!


----------



## InoX (25. November 2011)

würde auch zu Thomson komplett tendieren. Mein KCNC Stütze ist zwar leicht aber das Joch wird auch immer krummer. 

Ich finde ja noch die Rotor vVrbauten ganz nett aber die sind wahrscheinlich zu unterdimensioniert für den Einsatzbereich. Kannste ja mal gucken. Gibts auch oft in Kombi mit rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2011)

rotor fahre ich am ht  
würde hier auch passen da matt schwarz...

hab noch was intressantes  gefunden  http://www.loadedusa.com/

so als alternative zu thomson woch ich schon an meinen letzten 4 bikes immer verbaut habe und mich langsam langweilt...


----------



## InoX (25. November 2011)

UH... Das war nicht gut. Ich glaub ich brauch nen grünen Vorbau (X-lite) 

Für den Tomac Rahmen steht eh noch kein Farbkonzept fest...


----------



## Stef89 (25. November 2011)

Mein Capic Escape 100 bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## maddda (25. November 2011)

Sieht aus, als wäre dir der Rahmen zu klein...


----------



## Stef89 (25. November 2011)

sieht auf dem Foto wirklich komisch aus das stimmt. Aber der Rahmen passt mir eigentlich gut aber größer dürfte ich wirklich nicht mehr  sein.


----------



## zuki (25. November 2011)

Stef89 schrieb:


> sieht auf dem Foto wirklich komisch aus das stimmt. Aber der Rahmen passt mir eigentlich gut aber größer dürfte ich wirklich nicht mehr  sein.



Aus der Perspektive sehen alle Bikes komisch aus. Würde mal von etwas weiter weg knipsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowmaxx (25. November 2011)

Mein 2010er Lapierre Pro Race 700.


----------



## lone_wolf (25. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> rotor fahre ich am ht
> würde hier auch passen da matt schwarz...
> 
> hab noch was intressantes  gefunden  http://www.loadedusa.com/
> ...



... gibt's aus Taiwan auch als Sixpack Racing und sicherlich unter weiteren anderen Labeln...

Bestimmt sehr ordentliche Qualität - aber bestimmt nicht als Alternative zu Thomson und Co.


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2011)

snowmaxx schrieb:


> Mein 2010er Lapierre Pro Race 700.


 
Schön stimmig, (fast bis auf den Einstellknopf unten an der Gabel hätte auch mal blau sein können ) hast du noch vor irgentetwas zu ändern oder bleibt es so wie es ist?


----------



## snowmaxx (25. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schön stimmig, (fast bis auf den Einstellknopf unten an der Gabel hätte auch mal blau sein können ) hast du noch vor irgentetwas zu ändern oder bleibt es so wie es ist?



Stimmt, der Einstellknopf an der Gabel versaut die ganze Optik.

Im Moment schon geändert:
Neue Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Neue Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece

Im Moment geplant:
Neuer Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 31.8 Carbon
Neuer Vorbau: Syntace F109


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2011)

snowmaxx schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Einstellknopf an der Gabel versaut die ganze Optik.
> 
> Im Moment schon geändert:
> Neue Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron
> ...


 
Und dann kein aktuelles Bild? Sieht mit den parts bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aus. Der Rahmen gefällt mir von der Geo her. Mal das bike komplett oder nur Rahmen gewogen?

Passiert noch was in sachen Lrs?


----------



## snowmaxx (25. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und dann kein aktuelles Bild? Sieht mit den parts bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aus. Der Rahmen gefällt mir von der Geo her. Mal das bike komplett oder nur Rahmen gewogen?
> 
> Passiert noch was in sachen Lrs?



Ein aktuelles Bild habe ich noch nicht gemacht, die Sachen wurden erst vor kurzem gewechselt. Die Thomson Masterpiece sieht auf jeden Fall sehr edel aus. Neuer LRS ist im Moment nicht geplant.


Der Rahmen ist echt ein Traum, nach Herstellerangaben ca. 1030 g. Vor allem auch von hinten sehr schick, finde ich:


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2011)

snowmaxx schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Bild habe ich noch nicht gemacht, die Sachen wurden erst vor kurzem gewechselt. Die Thomson Masterpiece sieht auf jeden Fall sehr edel aus. Neuer LRS ist im Moment nicht geplant.
> 
> 
> Der Rahmen ist echt ein Traum, nach Herstellerangaben ca. 1030 g. Vor allem auch von hinten sehr schick, finde ich:


 
Wow  sehr schön durchdesignt der Rahmen, schön geformte Sitzstreben. wenn die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, dann ist das echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stef89 (25. November 2011)

hier aus normaler Sicht 




http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.11.11/wdo6ndg75xqc.jpg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2011)

Schließe mich Maddda an... Auch mMn zu klein!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2011)

zu klein und das mit dem fotografieren ueben wir noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. November 2011)

Ich habe bei rotor die vorbauten gemeint und nicht die hässliche sattelstütze. Die ist ja nun wirklich nichts besonderes. denke das capic sieht nur so klein aus weil das sattelrohr so hoch ist.


----------



## Metrum (26. November 2011)

... und der Vorbau so lang ist und so viele Spacer drunter sind?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2011)

...der Vorbau positiv montiert ist und ein Riser dazu angebaut ist


----------



## Metrum (26. November 2011)




----------



## InoX (26. November 2011)

hm, aufm Handy sah es weniger schlimm aus


----------



## Keks_nascher (26. November 2011)

Moins


----------



## onkel_doc (26. November 2011)

Leider nicht meins, aber hat spass gemacht...


----------



## Stef89 (26. November 2011)

irgendwie guckt mein Bike echt komisch aus... xD gut das ich scho nen neues bestellt habe


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Dezember 2011)

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal ein Update von mir, die 9Kg-Marke ist gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (9. Dezember 2011)

genialer sattel, fahre ich auch so 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von StratosRider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2011)

Nach einigen Umbauaktionen jetzt mal wieder mein CC-Radl, das hoffentlich bald fit für die nächste Saison ist 







Müsste jetzt 8,85kg wiegen (Teileliste), also real um die 8,9.

Getauscht wurden Eggis MXR (habe ich geschrottet) zu neuen Eggbeatern 3, die KCNC in 27,2 mit Hülse gegen eine passende in 31,6.
Dann habe ich die Elixir 5 gegen eine XX getauscht und den XT-Umwerfer gegen einen Dura-Ace mit Speen Adapter und Leichtbauklemme.

Nach einem härteren Chainsuck war das Blech im Eimer und habe es gegen ein Carbonteil vom Kollegen getauscht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte mir an aller erster Stelle die Kurbel zum Tausch vorgenommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2011)

Nur weil die Farbe abgescheuert ist? Quatsch.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Dezember 2011)

Nö, der Grund stünde als letztes da. 
1. Weil sich ne schwarze optisch viel besser machen würde.
2. Weil man hier noch ganz gut Gewicht sparen kann.


----------



## hefra (10. Dezember 2011)

Schwarze Kurbeln sehen aber nur gut aus, bis man damt auch fährt! Für mich sind die völlig ungeeignet, bei Carbon sieht es anders aus. Optiktuning ist eh nichts für mich, dazu prügel ich meine Bikes zu viel.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die neuen Eggbeater halten. 

Was hast du denn eigentlich für eine Klemme genommen? Übringens anstatt am Rad zu basteln, wärst du eben mal besser mit gefahren 

Warum hat das Rad eigentlich keinen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2011)

Klemme ist die BGM, allerdings habe ich die "geschlitzt" wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger.


Ihr seid doch gefahren? Kempi hat was von Umzug erzählt und dass du noch ein Rad fertig bauen müsstest. Er wollte ja in Wickede fahren... (dafür war ich bowlen )

Das Rad hat keinen Flaha mehr, weil ich die in regelmässigen Abständen kaputt mache und noch keine neuen habe.

Kurbel? Mal schauen was der Winter so bringt, auf eine XX oder RF Next Sl hätte ich ja schon Lust...


----------



## MS1980 (10. Dezember 2011)

die Race Face ist aber verdammt teuer ... 

ne XX ist gut aber denn gecleant ....  

was wiegt denn die jetzige?


----------



## cpprelude (10. Dezember 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal ein Update von mir, die 9Kg-Marke ist gefallen


 
Was ist denn dein neues Update?


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein neues Update?



Neue Laufräder Veltec Opus, neue Kassette CS-M 770, neue Bremsscheiben Ashima Ultralight, macht 231g weniger.


----------



## cpprelude (11. Dezember 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder Veltec Opus, neue Kassette CS-M 770, neue Bremsscheiben Ashima Ultralight, macht 231g weniger.


 

Schön, die Ultralight's hatte ich auch gerade im Visier. Hast du Praxiserfahrung mit denen?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2011)

Gestern alleine unterwegs...nicht so gutes wetter aber trocken





und heute bei sonnigem wetter mit freundin unterwegs...






Bockbart ist mal wieder weg. Wird wieder bis zum saisonanfang nachwachsen





Panorama


----------



## crazy.man77 (11. Dezember 2011)

@onkel doc 
das sieht mal wieder nach einer tollen Tour aus! Wie immer geniale Bilder!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2011)

war schon genial. sind leider weiter oben vom zu massiven schneeaufkommens gestoppt worden. Trotzdem hats spass gemacht und 3,5 stunden warens ja dann auch.

immer wieder gerne schöne bilder für euch


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2011)

So. nächstes Update vom Intense: Endlich die von Anfang an geplante Kurbel im Topzustand (Danke Reza), neue Bremsscheiben, Gabel gecleant und das nächste Lenkerexperiment (Easton EA70 685x9).





Vielleicht denk ich doch noch mal über die Reifen nach. Bei den derzeitigen Bodenverhältnissen sind die ... suboptimal.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2011)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die Race Face ist aber verdammt teuer ...
> 
> ne XX ist gut aber denn gecleant ....
> 
> was wiegt denn die jetzige?



Ja, deswegen bleibt die RF wohl auch ein Traum 

Die jetzige XT wiegt mit 40/26 Specialties und allen Schrauben ohne Innenlager 713g.
Da geht also noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (11. Dezember 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schön, die Ultralight's hatte ich auch gerade im Visier. Hast du Praxiserfahrung mit denen?



Bis jetzt hab ich sie gerade mal eingebremst, laufen anfangs etwas rau, vlt. legt sich das noch, von der Bremsleistung her sind sie aber etwas besser, als die normalen G3, hab den direkten Vergleich mit den anderen Laufrädern gemacht.
Ich denke mal, dass der Belagsverschleiß höher werden wird, aber agal


----------



## MS1980 (11. Dezember 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen bleibt die RF wohl auch ein Traum
> 
> Die jetzige XT wiegt mit 40/26 Specialties und allen Schrauben ohne Innenlager 713g.
> Da geht also noch was.


 
aber das ist doch garnicht mal soviel, meine FSA K- Force Light wiegt mit 24/38 nur 100 weniger

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1016745

bei ebay da bieten viele Ami Läden die an, für nen Schnäppchen ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab gehört, dass mein Radl hier rein gehört statt bei den CC-Racern *g*





Ist schon mit Winterausstattung: Spikes, Flats und Neoguard.



cpprelude schrieb:


> Wow  sehr schön durchdesignt der Rahmen, schön geformte Sitzstreben. wenn die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, dann ist das echt nicht schlecht.



Gewicht passt in etwa, meiner hatte 2010 genau 1067g. 
@snowmaxx: denk bitte an Carbon-Alu-Montagepaste bei dem Rahmen, meiner hat sich mit einer Alustütze hochfest verklebt :angry: Beim Entfernen geht dann der Rahmen drauf, klebte teilweise noch an der Stütze. Wird mir LP aber wohl ersetzen wie es scheint.
Wäre schade um das schöne Stück.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2011)

eben, hier hat es naemlich auch scheene raeder. nur halt ein anderer einsatz bereicht. ich poste meien raeder ja auch net bei den dh'lern 

die ice spiker bin ich letztes jahr vor dem 29er umstieg auch kurz gefahren... hammer! vor allem der sound


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben, hier hat es naemlich auch scheene raeder. nur halt ein anderer einsatz bereicht. ich poste meien raeder ja auch net bei den dh'lern
> 
> die ice spiker bin ich letztes jahr vor dem 29er umstieg auch kurz gefahren... hammer! vor allem der sound



Jo, bei mir sinds Conti Spike Claw 2.1 240 Spikes. Aber ide zweite Saison, nutzen sich auch auf Asphalt kaum ab.


----------



## SingleLight (15. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Cotic, hatte ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber zum Racen ist das Oberrohr zu kurz, deswegen würde ich persönlich eher auf eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg gehen und damit Trails hämmern


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Schönes Cotic, hatte ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber zum Racen ist das Oberrohr zu kurz, deswegen würde ich persönlich eher auf eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg gehen und damit Trails hämmern



Jo, ist zunächst Ersatz für nen kaputten Carbonrahmen, daher noch die SID.  Wird aber sobald die ausgelutscht ist was mit 120/130mm.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2011)

sieht schick aus  ... naja nur der sattel haut MICH jetzt net so vom hocker


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sieht schick aus  ... naja nur der sattel haut MICH jetzt net so vom hocker



Klar, der Sattel ist das Teil am Rad, an dem sich die Geister scheiden. Reine Gefühlssache.
Ich liebe die Fizik Sättel 

Am Enduro hab ich den Aliante Gamma XM (sitzt sich aufrecht und aufm Fully besser, ist bequemer und etwas breiter), sonst den Gobi XM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2011)

ist ja vor allem auch immer ne arsch sache 
ich mag z.b. auch gerne den fizik tundra ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ist ja vor allem auch immer ne arsch sache
> ich mag z.b. auch gerne den fizik tundra ...



Den hatte ich bisher nur kurz unterm Hintern (BMC Speedfox, das mein Händler gerade da hat), der fühlte sich auch gut an


----------



## s37 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist meins 

Tips für mich?


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, bessere Bilder! Ins Album laden.


----------



## hefra (21. Dezember 2011)

Was willst du mit den riesigen Scheiben? Tut es eine Nr. kleiner nicht auch?


----------



## Stef89 (21. Dezember 2011)

klickpedale  aber endlich mal nen Capic Rahmen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (21. Dezember 2011)

@Metrum:
hier sind sie 

@hefra
will ab und zu pizza backen als zwischendurch-snack
ne, spaß beiseite, hab vor wieder 180er vorne und hinten ranzuschrauben

@Stef89
klickies sind nichts für mich...sind schlichter, hast recht! aber die plattform-pedale entsprechen meinen anforderungen


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2011)

Meinte eher so:


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2011)

Oder so:


----------



## Stef89 (21. Dezember 2011)

die Sattelstützte und Vorbau hast du schon getauscht ? oder ist dies ein Selbstaufbau ?


----------



## Thaddel (21. Dezember 2011)

Stimmig aufgebaut... Nur die Lenkerhörnchen finde ich etwas merkwürdig, aber ansonsten...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Dezember 2011)

Die große Bremsscheibe hinten und die Hörnchen passen optisch imho nicht. Sonst


----------



## s37 (22. Dezember 2011)

habe nur den rahmen bestellt und alles selbst aufgebaut, teilweise noch aus teilen meines alten bikes...

hörnchen gehören zu den griffen, sind ergon gc2...ich persönlich finde, dass hörnchen einfach gut sind, um auch mal die handauflage zu ändern, v.a. wenn man länger unterwegs ist


----------



## zuki (22. Dezember 2011)

s37 schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde, dass hörnchen einfach gut sind, um auch mal die handauflage zu ändern, v.a. wenn man länger unterwegs ist



Pssst....Funktionalität ist in diesen Forum ein Tabuthema .

Ich finde die Hörnchen allerdings auch häßlich, da gibt es doch sicher eine optisch ansprechendere Langstreckenlösung.


----------



## Jackbeth (22. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> da gibt es doch sicher eine optisch ansprechendere Langstreckenlösung.



Welche denn?


----------



## memphis35 (22. Dezember 2011)

Capic habe ich auch 







fg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

einfach mal wieder ein bild von meinem FR HT Tourenbike , jetzt im wintersetup mit swampthing am vr , flatpedalen nc17 sp3, und mudguard an der gabel


----------



## stevensmanic (22. Dezember 2011)

wirklich schöne räder hier! 

@heavybiker: der grüne norco rahmen ist echt geil!



Jackbeth schrieb:


> Welche denn?


 
zum beispiel normale griffe und die tune rennhörnchen. sehen recht hübsch aus. finde ICH zumindest 

gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Dezember 2011)

Gerade für längere Touren sind die Ergons nicht schlecht, vor allem für Leute die Probleme mit eingeschlafenen Händen haben. Da geht echt Funktion vor Optik und in einem Touren Thread sollte das ok sein


----------



## s37 (22. Dezember 2011)

so ähnlich seh ich das auch...wobei ich die eigentlich wirklich ästhetisch finde, wenn ich vor meinem rad stehe  (v.a. weil die so kurz sind)


----------



## zuki (22. Dezember 2011)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Welche denn?



Danke der Nachfrage. In meiner Jugend gab es so etwas:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barends

Bei weiteren Rückfragen hilft Ihnen Ihr:

http://berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de/berufe/start?dest=profession&prof-id=15921

gerne weiter.


----------



## Jackbeth (22. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage. In meiner Jugend gab es so etwas:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barends
> 
> ...



Achso. Es geht um die Ausführung der Hörnchen und nicht um eine Alternative zu Hörnchen am Lenker... Übrigens stand bis eben im Wikipedia-Artikel,
Hörnchen eignen sich zum bergab fahren .


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> wirklich schöne räder hier!
> 
> @heavybiker: der grüne norco rahmen ist echt geil!



danke


----------



## s37 (22. Dezember 2011)

ja...danke 

und...freut mich dass es auch andere capic-fahrer gibt...

viele haben sich leider noch nicht "geouted"


----------



## dkiki (22. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Pssst....Funktionalität ist in diesen Forum ein Tabuthema .
> 
> Ich finde die Hörnchen allerdings auch häßlich, da gibt es doch sicher eine optisch ansprechendere Langstreckenlösung.



allerdings 

aber die hintere scheibe geht echt nicht, sonst wirklich gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (22. Dezember 2011)

ich hab hier mal die häßliche (aber einwandfrei funktionierende) forca sps350 gegen eine rockshox reverb getauscht. sieht gleich viel besser aus 





zum vergleich vorher:


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2011)

das sieht nach spass aus... wobei ich glaub dich dann gleich auf das 140 gegangen waere


----------



## zuki (22. Dezember 2011)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> ... Übrigens stand bis eben im Wikipedia-Artikel,
> Hörnchen eignen sich zum bergab fahren .



 Ich habe den Artikel gar nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## s37 (22. Dezember 2011)

moin...
so jetzt in geändertem zustand ohne pizzabeche 
aber die hörnchen bleiben


----------



## rzOne20 (22. Dezember 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sieht nach spass aus... wobei ich glaub dich dann gleich auf das 140 gegangen waere



Du hast recht, wär wohl besser gewesen.... Derzeit plane ich eine Umrüstung auf 650b! Mal sehen....


----------



## Stef89 (22. Dezember 2011)

schaut doch gleich besser aus mit den kleineren Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, wär wohl besser gewesen.... Derzeit plane ich eine Umrüstung auf 650b! Mal sehen....



auch ne varriante 

und die kleineren scheiben sehen besser aus... und wenn du keuen 120kg wiegst udn im alpinen bereich lebst ist das ja auch ausreichend


----------



## s37 (23. Dezember 2011)

danke


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Dezember 2011)

s37 schrieb:


> moin...
> so jetzt in geändertem zustand ohne pizzabeche
> aber die hörnchen bleiben



Nu passt dat


----------



## Pitbull75 (23. Dezember 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Ich beneide ihn auch, ne Freundin, die das Hobby richtig teilt und nicht nur duldet



Hallo,

sowas ist halt die beste Kombi .Ist bei mir nicht so,aber SIE hat gewusst ,worauf SIE sich einlässt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2011)

Update meines Tourenbikes, jetzt mit neuen Laufrädern, Pedalen und Bremsen:














Und ja, die Bremsleitung für hinten ist noch zu lang.


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2011)

und, und, und - bremst die wirklich so arg?!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2011)

Noch nicht probiert! Habe ich gestern montiert bekommen und da ich seit Dienstag an Magen-/Darm laboriere wird das wohl auch noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du da 800 Öcken auf den Tisch gelegt?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast Du da 800 Öcken auf den Tisch gelegt?



Nö, noch gar nichts. Bin aber sehr eng mit dem Händler befreundet und wird noch mit der vorherigen Avid Elixer R verrechnet. Haben auch noch gar nicht über den Preis geredet, wird aber mit Sicherheit schon passen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Dezember 2011)

habs auch grad gegoolet 

edit sagt : ups , is ja galerie hier 

von heut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2011)

War bei Dir nicht die Tage noch Schnee? Aber ist wirklich ein geiles Bike geworden.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> habs auch grad gegoolet
> 
> edit sagt : ups , is ja galerie hier
> 
> von heut ...



Geiles Bike und ebenso geiles Foto!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> War bei Dir nicht die Tage noch Schnee? Aber ist wirklich ein geiles Bike geworden.



ja LEIDER ist der schnee schon wieder komplett weg ... 2 tage heftigster dauerregen sei "dank" 

je fitter meine schulter wird um so mehr kann ich das bike ausloten und ich bin auch total begeistert


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2011)

ein paar eindrücke der heutigen tour. Es war wieder mal ein genuss. Meine neue kröte fährt sich echt supi. Bis jetzt bereu ich den wechsel auf 29er nicht.

Mein geliebter aussichtspunkt





29er vs. 26er





Meine holde war auch dabei. Sie hat wirklich biss bei der kälte mit mir da raus zu gehen.





und tschüss bis morgen, bei der nächsten tour...schöne festtage.


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2011)

Wie immer superschöne Bilder! 

Bock auf Regen im Flachland? Auf matschige Wege, Schlamm und Pfützen?

Dann komm zu uns!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wie immer superschöne Bilder!
> 
> Bock auf Regen im Flachland? Auf matschige Wege, Schlamm und Pfützen?
> 
> Dann komm zu uns!



Hat ich doch erst gerade... aber muss nicht sein...

Damit nich alle das gefühl haben es zieht mich nur bei schönem wetter raus...


----------



## MS1980 (26. Dezember 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder und ne sehr schöne Gegend ...


----------



## a13 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hier mein "Tourenbike":





Radon ZR Team 5.0 (Februar 2011)
+Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn Coil 100-140mm
+Veltec DH Laufräder,
+bequemerer Sattel
+höher geriseter Lenker.

Hauptsache stabil


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2011)

a13 schrieb:


> Hauptsache stabil


... und schwer und träge. 

es wird schon seinen grund haben warum das bike nur mit 100 mm federgabel verkauft wird.


warum hast du dir nicht gleich ein freeride-hardtail gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (27. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ... und schwer und träge.
> 
> es wird schon seinen grund haben warum das bike nur mit 100 mm federgabel verkauft wird.
> 
> ...



Ich bin erst durch den Kauf des Bikes zum Sport gekommen und habe Feuer gefangen, mich von 130 auf 105kg runtergekurbelt und wusste LEIDER vorher noch nicht, dass das passieren würde. Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass das Bike nach ein paar Touren im Keller verstaubt... Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Freeride HT wäre genau das, was mir als nächstes zusagen würde. Es kommt für mich nicht auf 1-2kg an, solange ich selbst noch so schwer bin


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2011)

> +Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn Coil 100-140mm




Dir ist schon klar, dass das in dem Rahmen bedenklich ist oder?


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein Canyon.
Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Rahmen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Dezember 2011)

a13 schrieb:


> Radon ZR Team 5.0 (Februar 2011)
> +Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn Coil 100-140mm
> +Veltec DH Laufräder,
> +bequemerer Sattel
> ...



140mm Gabel an einem ZR Team Rahmen? Fraglich, wie lange das am Steuerrohr stabil bleibt... ich glaube kaum, dass der CC-Rahmen dafür freigegeben ist.

Über 120mm wäre ich da vorsichtig bzw. würde mal den Hersteller kontaktieren.


----------



## MS1980 (28. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Canyon.
> Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Rahmen.


 

sehr sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut ...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2011)

ist der lenker am canyon nicht mittig angebaut?
sieht af dem 3. bild jedenfalls so aus.

welcher vector ist das? 8° oder 12°? breite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ist der lenker am canyon nicht mittig angebaut?
> sieht af dem 3. bild jedenfalls so aus.
> 
> welcher vector ist das? 8° oder 12°? breite?



sieht nur so aus. Lenker is mittig.

680, 8°

vorher hatte ich einen Ritchey WCS
Den Syntace finde ich angenehmer.
Außerdem steh ich auf die Syntace Teile!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2011)

@ohneworte

hast Du die Brakeforce jetzt mal getestet?


----------



## maik76 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ganz Schick das Canyon. Der Rahmen könnte mir auch gefallen.....

Welche Rahmengröße? 22"?

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @ohneworte
> 
> hast Du die Brakeforce jetzt mal getestet?



Jepp,

jedoch noch nicht lange genug um sie richtig einzubremsen. Geht gleich gegen 15.30 Uhr noch mal auf eine 2-Stundentour, mal schauen was dann passiert.

Der Hebel liegt schon mal sehr gut am Finger.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Canyon.
> Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Rahmen.



Moin,

wie gross bist Du? Der Rahmen ist ja durchaus hoch. Mein Geschmack sind die großen Rahmen rein optisch nicht, aber was soll man als großgewachsener Mensch anderes machen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2011)

Naja, mit bissel gutem Willen könnte er sich auch in ne üble Position beim Fahren zwängen, dann ginge auch ein kleinerer Rahmen und der würde besser ausschauen! 

Hm, meins sind so hohe Rahmen auch nicht und diese Leute hätten evtl. dann sogar ne Berechtigung ein 29er zu fahren, bzw. mal zu testen. 
Aber ansonsten ist es schon ein schickes Bike!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. Dezember 2011)

Rahmen ist ein XL also 22

kleiner hab ich mal probiert. Ging leider nicht.
Mein Cube ist 54 und das ist grenzwertig.
29er währe noch eine Alternative.
Nur vor 2 Jahren war die Auswahl noch nicht so groß wie jetzt der Fall.

Ist halt leider der Kompromiss den man eingehen muss wenn man eine lange Bohnenstange is!


----------



## zuki (28. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Rahmen ist ein XL also 22



Ich finde den Rahmen gar nicht so schlecht. Die Optik wäre entschieden besser, wenn man das Oberrohr mehr abfallend gewählt hätte. 

...Das Hinterbau und Oberrohr in einer Höhe aufeinander treffen, ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig. Sach ich jetzt mal als Fantasierahmenbauer ...


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Canyon.
> Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Rahmen.


 
Ist schick das Canyon aber ich würde noch die Felgen entlabeln. Das rot von der Felge und das Orange der Reifen passen nicht zum schwarz/weiß des Rahmens.


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2011)

> ...Das Hinterbau und Oberrohr in einer Höhe aufeinander treffen, ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig. Sach ich jetzt mal als Fantasierahmenbauer ...



Isses auch net, hab hier zum beispiel nen Haibikerahmen auffer rolle stehen, bei dem das auch so is

Edit hiern beispiel (nicht meiner):





So toll sieht das aber auch net aus iwe nicht so clean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (29. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ist halt leider der Kompromiss den man eingehen muss wenn man eine lange Bohnenstange is!




daf ich dich mal kackdreist fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (29. Dezember 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> daf ich dich mal kackdreist fragen wie groß du bist?



sicher

1.91
SL 94


----------



## zuki (29. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> sicher
> 
> 1.91
> SL 94



Moin, ok Deine Schrittlänge ist recht hoch. Aber ein 22 Zoll Rahmen scheint was groß?


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (29. Dezember 2011)

Mit 100er Vorbau und gerader Sattelstütze fühle ich mich so eigentlich ziemlich wohl. 
Was nützt mir ein Rad was durch kleinen Rahmen optisch schön an zu sehen ist, 
ich damit aber nicht zurecht komme weil mir sämtliche Gräten weh tun. 
Und kleiner Rahmen mit steilem Vorbau oder Spacerturm sieht da meiner Meinung nach deutlich besch...er aus.

Wie gesagt, das Rad ist jetzt ca. 2 jahre alt. 
Zu dieser Zeit war die Auswahl an 29er noch nicht so groß. 
Wäre ansonsten sicherlich auch eine gute Lösung.

Das Ding is (relativ) leicht, steif und geht wie die Sau.
Optik ist (mir) da eigentlich nicht so wichtig bzgl. Rahmen.

2012 wird es definitiv noch gefahren. E
2013 soll von Canyon ja auch eine Carbon Version des 29er kommen.....dann....ja dann...

Grüße


----------



## alli333i (29. Dezember 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> sicher
> 
> 1.91
> SL 94





hmmmm.... hab ich was falsch gemacht?

bin selbst über 1,90 mit ner SL knapp über 90 (91 oder so?) und fahre nen 52er Rahmen, und dass mit vollster zufriedenheit.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> hmmmm.... hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> 
> bin selbst über 1,90 mit ner SL knapp über 90 (91 oder so?) und fahre nen 52er Rahmen, und dass mit vollster zufriedenheit.



Ich fahre mit meinen 1,83 beim Fully inzwischen auch einen 43cm bzw. 46cm hohen Rahmen. Ich fühle mich auf diesen gerade in technischeren Sektionen deutlich sicherer als auf den größeren!


----------



## alli333i (29. Dezember 2011)

naja gut tour/CC geht ja auch mehr auf ausdauer und nicht soooo sehr auf technik und speed, das erklärt einiges


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2011)

stimmt, cross country ist natürlich überhaupt nicht technisch.


----------



## zuki (29. Dezember 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> hmmmm.... hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> 
> bin selbst über 1,90 mit ner SL knapp über 90 (91 oder so?) und fahre nen 52er Rahmen, und dass mit vollster zufriedenheit.



Dito. Fahre in Zoll ausgedrückt 20,5 Zoll. Was ja einem 52er entspricht. Größer sollte der Rahmen für mich gar nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (29. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> stimmt, cross country ist natürlich überhaupt nicht technisch.





natürlich ist cc technisch....

mit technik meinte ich in dem moment schon fast was richtung trial....

ich schaue mal, ob ich ein video finde, worin erkennbar ist was ich mit technisch meinte (also, in dem moment)



edit sagt:

dashier ist ein super beispiel dafür, was ich meinte. ICH würde mich sowas nicht mit ner 56er RH trauen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]Teufelsloch      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> stimmt, cross country ist natürlich überhaupt nicht technisch.


----------



## SingleLight (29. Dezember 2011)

bin auch 191 und 94er Schrittlänge, beim Reaction Rahmen fahre ich auch 22" Zoll, sprich 622 eff. Oberrohrlänge mit 90er Vorbau, das passt genau so wie beim Muddy-Maggus hier. Beim Fully hat mein Rad sogar eine 640er eff. Oberrohrlänge, es kommt auch weniger auf die Länge des Sattelrohres an, sonder eher auf die gesamt Geo, die muss passen. Da das Fully einen ganz anderen Lenkwinkel hat und auch einen viel kürzeren Vorbau, passt das da auch super.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2012)

damits auch hier noch bilder gibt.
Diesmal (noch) nichts besonderes. Heute am ersten tag 2012 schon wieder unterwegs. 12° und nach 3h wieder zurück.

ein gesundes und unfallfreies neues jahr auch von uns.





Rast am ersten berg...









änderungen am neuen: rote titanschnellspanner, syntace carbon stütze, race face evolve vorbau (jetzt 1,5cm kürzer als der syntace f99) und mit nur 136g noch recht leicht. 

weitere änderungen: die ganze schalterei wird einem gut funktionierender weichen (X9 mit 2x9 und altem XTR umwerfer funzt ned so gut), roter salsa stützenschnellspanner


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2012)

was funktioniert denn an der schaltung nicht?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2012)

na ja, eventuell sind die züge schon sehr gebraucht. 
Und dann springt die kette über das grössere (36er) kettenblatt.

Das ganze ist ja umgebaut auf 2x9. Glaub die FRM war mal für 3x9.
Der umwerfer ist ein älteres model (shimano XTR). 

Habe eigentlich nur das problem mit dem grossen kettenblatt und halt, dass der schaltweg vorne so extrem schleifend ist.

Hinten funzt es gut. Habe hinten eine XTR kassette.
Ne neue kette habe ich jetzt mal drauf.

Wenn man beim wechsler genau hinschaut sieht man, dass er zu wenig runter ans grössere kettenblatt kommt. Sollte ja normal so um die 3mm sein und ned mehr. Ich habe da sicher 5-7mm vom wechsler zum kettenblatt und ich denke darum kann die kette eher mal übers kettenblatt springen. Ein bashguard würde das verhindern.

Habe die begrenzung schon so eingestellt, dass der wechsler ned zu weit raus geht. 

Na ja, wenn mein rocky 29er da ist kommt eh die 3-fach schaltung vom giesi auf das rocky und die vom rocky auf das toad. Der rest wird auf meinem giesi dann landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (1. Januar 2012)

@Onkel Doc

das Toad sieht traumhaft aus, wird das Steelecht überhaupt noch bewegt oder überwiegen die Nachteile eines 26er in deinem Revier?

Gruß


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

@Onkel Doc:

das mit dem schleifen kenne ich auch, fahre jetzt ja 38/24, da kann schon nerven, aber da ich direct Mount habe ist dies ein wenig schweriger, sonst kann man den Umwerfer ja weiter nach unten setzten und auch noch hindrehen damits passt ...

da muß noch was passendes her ...


----------



## stevensmanic (1. Januar 2012)

@ onkel doc: wunderschönes Toad! Darf ich fragen, wieso du von dem f99 auf den Raceface Vorbau gewechselt hast? Nur wegen der Länge oder hat der f99 irgendwelche Schwächen? 

zum Umwerfer: Versuchs doch mal mit einem Rennradumwerfer. Ich habe bei mir auch von 3x9 auf 2x9 umgebaut und hab mir dafür einen Dura Ace Umwerfer besorgt. Funktioniert bei mir schleiffrei und die Kette hab ich bisher auch noch nie verloren.

Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2012)

@specialk
eigentlich ist mein revier das tor zu sehr hohen bergen und langen aufstiege (Pilatus, Engelberg, Frut, Langis, Stanserhorn u.s.w). Da kanns locker mal 1000hm am stück geben. Die trails runter ist dann mehr was für mein element MSL mit 120mm federweg.

Da sind dann teilweise die 26er schon im vorteil. Da ich mich für die rennsaison aber für ein 29er entschieden habe (rocky vertex 970), musste noch ein trainingsbike her, damit ich an meinem arbeitsort (der nicht an meinem wohnort ist) ebenfalls ohne das bike hin und her zu transportieren, trainieren kann. Das ist natürlich luxus, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich das toad zu einem guten preis bekommen habe. 26er haben sicher immer noch ihre vorteile. Darum hab ich ja noch das element MSL (liegt bei 10,4kg) als 26er.

Das steelecht wird dementsprechend weniger bis nicht mehr gefahren. Bei einem handmade-rahmen sehr schade. Das ist mein "schätzeli"

Hast du interesse am steelecht??? PM an mich kein scherz

@stevensmanic

Ja, das mit dem rennradumwerfer hab ich schon gedacht. Den kann man tiefer ans kettenblatt bringen. Die sind ned so stark nach unten gebogen. Werde ich ev. noch versuchen wenns länger dauert...es nervt mich echt. Hab da jetzt schon einige minuten dran geschraubt.

Den f99 habe ich nur wegen der länge gewechselt und brauchte auf die schnelle nen kürzeren, den ich bei meinem kollegen sofort bekam. jetzt passts perfekt. 

Zum f99 muss ich allerdings sagen, dass man den unterschied bei einem breiteren lenker und 25,4 klemmung schon extrem spürt. Habe bei meinem element MSL am anfang auch den f99 drangehabt und ihn dann gleich gegen den thomson getauscht. Um welten stabiler zum lenken und viel direkteres handling. Darum rate ich bei breiteren lenkern sicher mal vom f99 mit 25,4 klemmung ab.

danke euch für die blumen. Das toad ist wirklich ein hübsches steelbike


----------



## swift daddy (1. Januar 2012)

Touren-Rad, jetzt auch mit kinderfreundlichem Anhang ... erste Ausfahrt natürlich leer zum Testen, nächstes WE dann erste Ausfahrt mit Baby drinnen


----------



## Specialk (1. Januar 2012)

@ Onkel Doc

ne das 26er nicht obwohl sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut. Mich würde eher das 29er intressieren da tourentauglicher.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2012)

@swift daddy

sind deine Bar Ends schief oder täuscht das?


----------



## blutbuche (1. Januar 2012)

..nachteile in deinem revier ..  ....


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2012)

@Swift Daddy:

darf man an nen Carbonrahmen solch anhänger überhaupt ranmachen?

hast mal deinen Händler gefragt,ob dies so(wie auf den Bild jetzt) überhaupt erlaubt ist

da hängt ja denn schon bissl extra gewicht drannen, und an der Sattelstütze noch sooweit oben ... wäre mir zu riskant, auch wegen den Kind ...


----------



## alli333i (2. Januar 2012)

dürfte eig nix passieren. 
stell dir vor du fährst im wiegetritt bergauf.... wenn du z.B. 80kg wiegst kommt da ja auch schon kurzzeitig ne belastung von über 100kg drauf, also die paar kilo mehrbelastung solltens nicht ausmachen....
 außerdem kenn ich auch leute die mit carbonrahmen 2m-Drops fahren, ohne dass was passiert. carbon ist wenn dann nur ach mehreren jahren weniger stabil als alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn es auch eine Carbon Stütze ist, ist die Art der Klemmung bestimmt nicht gut für die Carbonfaser... Am Carbon Bike würde ich so auch nicht fahren.


----------



## swift daddy (2. Januar 2012)

Ist ne Alu-Stütze die auch noch genug Platz nach unten hat, da dürfte eigentlich nix passieren. War aber wie gesagt nur die erste Testfahrt, ggf. mach ich das das nächste Mal anders dran

Hab zumindest ma nix gelesen, dass es da für Carbon-Rahmen irgendeine Einschränkung gäbe.

Die Barends stehen leicht nach unten, das ist aber absichtlich so, da an sehr steilen Rampen angenehmer zu fahren (mein persönliches Fahrgefühl ...)


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2012)

DER kommt bei mir auch bald in keller  das wird geil!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @swift daddy
> 
> sind deine Bar Ends schief oder täuscht das?



Spitzen Programm!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DER kommt bei mir auch bald in keller  das wird geil!



Stimmt, die Dinger sind echt cool


----------



## alli333i (2. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Dinger sind echt cool




deiner?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

@alli333i

Nein, leider nicht. Finde das Ding einfach nur cool!


----------



## alli333i (2. Januar 2012)

ohhhh ja!

ich überlege grade, den ahrradanhänger meiner Ma (den sie eh nicht benutzt) auch mit einem musiksystem nicht unter 500watt asuzustatten.... drei bis vier autobatterien sollten für genug saft sorgen, oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> ohhhh ja!
> 
> ich überlege grade, den ahrradanhänger meiner Ma (den sie eh nicht benutzt) auch mit einem musiksystem nicht unter 500watt asuzustatten.... drei bis vier autobatterien sollten für genug saft sorgen, oder?



Oder einfach ein guten, alten Fahrraddynamo.. viel Spaß beim Treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (2. Januar 2012)

bei 500Watt plus die leistung, die du zum fahren und ziehen brauchst? also ich schätze mal so um die 700 watt gesamt? wie viele leute sollen denn das bitteschön für strampeln???


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> bei 500Watt plus die leistung, die du zum fahren und ziehen brauchst? also ich schätze mal so um die 700 watt gesamt? wie viele leute sollen denn das bitteschön für strampeln???



 17 

Genug OT...Bikes!


----------



## alli333i (2. Januar 2012)

SCHIIIIIIICK!! HABEN WOLLN!


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

hast ja neue Reifen drauf, sieht besser aus, auch wenn die Racekings super laufen ...

welche Gegend in HH würde fotografiert ?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> hast ja neue Reifen drauf, sieht besser aus, auch wenn die Racekings super laufen ...
> 
> welche Gegend in HH würde fotografiert ?



komme mit dem RoRo super klar.

Noch neu:

kürzerer Vorbau 90mm mit schwarzen Titanschrauben
Carbon Schelle für den XX Umwerfer
Carbon Wippe, AX Yokes und schwarze Titanschrauben für die P6
Schwarze Titanschrauben für die Bremssättel
und noch ein bisschen  Schnickschnack 

Elbhänge... zwischen Wedel und Blankenese.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2012)

schön schön, finde ich gut, das noch andere basteln ... 

fand die auch gut, jedoch wesentlich lauter als die Raceking,aber im Gelände mehr Grip ...

wir müssen echt mal ne Tour fahren,wenn mein's wieder fertig is und Wetter passt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2012)




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2012)

um euch auf die saison vorzubereiten
heute ein hübsches türchen gemacht.













Ach zuki, ein versuch wärs doch mal wert ein 29er zu fahren
Es macht wirklich auch damit spass wie du siehst.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2012)

Das erste Bild ist der Hammer! Einfach traumhaft und beneidenswert, hier in Hamburg geht gerade die Welt unter....

hübscher Rucksack


----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2012)

So die Gabel federt kaum noch, hat Jemand von euch eine Idee für eine neue Gabel? Gerne auch PN 

Junior97


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist der Hammer! Einfach traumhaft und beneidenswert, hier in Hamburg geht gerade die Welt unter....
> 
> hübscher Rucksack



hat mich heute nicht angemacht auf blau zu wechseln. Normalerweise fährt die bessere hälfte mit dem.

Ja, das wetter wird morgen bei uns auch wieder kagge sein...bis freitag.


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ach zuki, ein versuch wärs doch mal wert ein 29er zu fahren
> Es macht wirklich auch damit spass wie du siehst.



Ganz Ehrlich? Wenn ich das Wetter und die Landschaft sehe: Dort würde es mir sogar mit einem alten Klapprad großen Spaß machen !


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2012)

meine bilder sind zwar net so der quali brüller aber endlich mal wieder zeit den GANZEN tag on tour zu sein  ... alles selbstauslöser mit 120% spass


----------



## MrFreeride88 (4. Januar 2012)

Dann mache ich auch mal mit und zeige euch mal eins meiner ´´ dreckigen ´´ Fahräder


----------



## MasterJD (4. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Touren-Bike im Winteraufbau heute Vormittag aufm Königstuhl Heidelberg  Wenn auch die Vorderreifen nicht dem aktuellen Wetter entsprechen  , hatte aber keine Lust sie wieder abzuziehen...





Die Schlaufe am Steuerrohr ist eine noch nicht gekürzte Bremsleitung (grad neue XX Bremse spendiert) , bevor jemand fragt


----------



## Junior97 (4. Januar 2012)

@MasterJD 
bist du zufrieden mit dem LRS oder eher nicht? Und was machen sie so alles mit ?
Aber sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (4. Januar 2012)

fahre diese Laufräder an meinem 100mm Fully auch,  bin sehr zufrieden damit haben schon sehr grobes problemlos mitgemacht


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

Dann mal die vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe des Winterrädchens. Leider macht die Kamera nur noch verwaschene Bilder...


----------



## C0RAF0X (4. Januar 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Touren-Bike im Winteraufbau heute Vormittag aufm Königstuhl Heidelberg  Wenn auch die Vorderreifen nicht dem aktuellen Wetter entsprechen  , hatte aber keine Lust sie wieder abzuziehen...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037627
> 
> Die Schlaufe am Steuerrohr ist eine noch nicht gekürzte Bremsleitung (grad neue XX Bremse spendiert) , bevor jemand fragt




Was kannst du über die Icepicker sagen?


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir mal ein Winterbild, von heute.


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal ein Winterbild, von heute.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037840



Auch sehr hübsch.


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Und genauso winterlich wie in Köln!


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und genauso winterlich wie in Köln!



Wenn der Wind nicht wäre, würde ich nicht klagen .


----------



## dkiki (4. Januar 2012)

das ghost gefällt  schön schlicht, aber gehören die schnellspanner nicht auf die andere seite?  ein flatbar wär noch toll...

am principia wär ein slr toll


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Hm, bei uns auch und mir hats heute, an anderer Stelle, bei ner Pause das Rad umgehauen und nun ist der Sattel lädiert und der Schnellspanner hinten auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und genauso winterlich wie in Köln!



bin gleich in köln, am hbf


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Januar 2012)

Sehr schönes und stimmig aufgebautes Bike. 

Da stimmen sogar die Rottöne zusammen.


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

JA, die Schnellspanner hatte ich IMMER auf der anderen Seite!!!! Hatte es in der Werkstatt zum Bremsen entlüften weil ich noch nichts dafür da habe und da hat mir der Wicxxer die auf die andere Seite gemacht, mit der Begründung das müsse so, weil man sich sonst an der Scheibe die Pfoten verbrennen kann im Falle einer Panne. Und ich habe vergessen wieder die Seite zu wechseln. Hätte ichs mal gemacht, dann wäre der hinten noch heil! 
Hm, wegen Lenker bin ich hin und her gerissen weil ich so wirklich ideal lange Strecken fahren kann und Flatbar würde ich dann nur bei negativem Vorbau fahren wollen und da gibts wieder keine Möglichkeit von Thomson und so gemixt mag ich es nicht.


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Na so gaaanz passt das 22er Blatt vom Ton her nicht, obwohl es auch ein Hoperot sein soll aber vlt. packen es Sonne oder Dreck dass es irgendwann passt. Ansonsten ist mir der Rahmen zu bunt und wild. Leicht ist er auch nicht aber ich komme mit dem so super klar.


----------



## MasterJD (4. Januar 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Was kannst du über die Icepicker sagen?



Hab die jetzt seit ca. nem Monat in 2,35" drauf und bin eig. voll zufrieden! Wenn auch ich aufgrund des milden Wetters die Reifen erst 4-5 mal in Winterlicher Umgebung Testen konnte, auf Asphalt wie aufm Trail. Bieten insgesamt eine gute Haftung auf vereisten Flächen, im Schnee aber keine spürbaren Vorteile. Verschleiss ist auch in Ordnung, habe jedoch auf nun insgesamt 150 kM zwei Spikes verloren trotz andauernder Vorsicht, die Spikes auf den Seiten sind durch z.B. Steine auf dem Trail gefährdet, zumindest hab ich meine Spikes an der Seite verloren. Die Spikes selber sind sehr haltbar, sind immer noch wie am 1. Tag.
Der Rollwiederstand geht auch in Ordnung.

@ Junior97:
Fahre die Crossride Disc seit Beginn und bin voll zufrieden! Haben bis jetzt alles mitgemacht, auch härtere Einsätze auf ruppigeren Trails. Kumpels die  öfters mit mir gefahren (so gut wie immer aufm gleichen Trail) sind mussten ihre eigenen Laufräder schon öfters zentrieren, meine laufen immer noch rund, bis jetzt war kein zentrieren nötig (Könnte aber auch an der Fahrtechnik liegen )! Einzig die Speichenspannung hat etwas nachgelassen. Haben jetzt wohl um die 3000 kM runter.

LG


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> und nun ist der Sattel lädiert und der Schnellspanner hinten auch.



Selbiges ist mir gestern passiert!



			
				dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> bin gleich in köln, am hbf



Nur am Bahnhof durchfahren zählt nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2012)

Manche Schnellspanner haben ein Widerlager _-dort wo sich der Hebel abstützt-_ aus weichem oder minderwertigerem Material. Manchmal auch eine Art Kunststoff. Deshalb sollte eigentlich der Hebel immer auf die NON-Bremsseite. Stichwort "Wärme/Hitze".

Ich halte mich aber auch nicht daran. Ich mache es abhängig vom Platz, vom Spannhebel, von den Ausfallenden..

Nett, Veikko !  
Nur die Pedale....   ...nee, nee, nee...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Januar 2012)

Warum verbaut Canyon eigentlich immer diese schrecklichen Speichenschutzscheiben? 

@MasterJD

Der Speichenschutz darf gerne verschwinden..


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal ein Winterbild, von heute.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037840



Servus!

Sieht gut aus!
Das kleine Blatt auch.
Ich fänds aber glaub ich mit schwarzen Kbschrauben schöner.
Sind das die von Aerozine?
Hab die mal bestellt, die hatten dann aber so ein komisches helles rosarot wo zu garnichts passen wollte.

Gruß


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Ja, sind Aerozine-Schrauben, nachdem die ersten (silbernen) Rost ansetzten war ich hier beim Dealer und fragte nach roten und da hatten sie genau diese. Habe das 22er erst heute montiert und auch gesehen dass ich jetzt schwarze Schrauben brauche. Bin genau Deiner Meinung, denn so ists zuviel an einer Stelle und farblich nicht ganz genau derselbe Ton, was bei der Nähe zueinander auffällt.

Marco, ich bin zu alt um noch mit Klickis anzufangen, da bräuchte ich nen Zivi und die gibts ja nun auch nicht mehr!


----------



## alli333i (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist mir der Rahmen zu bunt und wild. Leicht ist er auch nicht aber ich komme mit dem so super klar.





Ich finde den Rahmen echt super! Und die leichtesten Bikes hat Ghost doch noch nie hergestellt, oder? Dafür habe ich bei Ghost noch nicht einen Rahmenbruch erlebt! Stabilität echt top, und Haltbakeit erst Recht! Bevor mein Ghost-Rahmen mir flöten geht ist wohl eher der Ar*** oder die Ei** durch!


----------



## alli333i (4. Januar 2012)

Offtoppic: vielleicht kann man mir ja hier helfen, die richtigen Leute frage ich zumindest 
undzwar suche ich eine 100mm Federgabel für CC/Tour.
wenn ihr mir da spontan helfen wollt, guckt mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559937

ansonsten sry für offtoppic post *duckundweg*



Edit: ähh neee, falscher Link! moment ich arbeite dran!
Edit 2: so, hoffe dass es jetz klappt.?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> J... da bräuchte ich nen Zivi und die gibts ja nun auch nicht mehr!



Ich war mal Einer im *M*ob.*S*oz.*D*ienst, weißt du doch!?! Das würden wir schon hinbekommen.. 
Aber ´ne tolle Zeit, tolle Erfahrungen..

*genug OT*

Nein, Veikko, alles so gut und schön am Radl wie es ist! 


Da wir bei ROT-Tönen sind/waren, hier mal Bilder aus meinem Archiv. Schon länger her, aber schön war´s, mMn...


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenigstens hattest Du früher mal schöne Bikes! 
Die Kassette habe ich auch drauf. Bin aber zu blöd bei Fotos die richtige Perspaktive zu finden, in echt sieht es irgendwie immer tausendmal besser aus. Ninja stellt sein Rotorangewild ins Parkhaus, die Bilder sehen aus wie aus dem Rotwildkalender und ich muss den Sabber von den tasten wischen! 
Marco musstest Du fern sehen, weil so ne lange Pause war?


----------



## cpprelude (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich auch über die gute Bildqualität seiner Kamera gewundert, als er mir sagte das es ein Werbegeschenk aus dem hause Sky sei. 
Metrum mir gefällt das Bike, Kettenblattschrauben wurden ja schon angesprochen, aber finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens hattest Du früher mal schöne Bikes!
> Die Kassette habe ich auch drauf. Bin aber zu blöd bei Fotos die richtige Perspaktive zu finden, in echt sieht es irgendwie immer tausendmal besser aus. Ninja stellt sein Rotorangewild ins Parkhaus, die Bilder sehen aus wie aus dem Rotwildkalender und ich muss den Sabber von den tasten wischen!
> Marco musstest Du fern sehen, weil so ne lange Pause war?



  ..ähnlich..

Ja, das Parkhausbild vom *Rotorangewild* ist traumhaft! Aber das Rad gefällt mir so oder so..  




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..ähnlich..
> 
> Ja, das Parkhausbild vom *Rotorangewild* ist traumhaft! Aber das Rad gefällt mir so oder so..
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. 

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2012)

War nur ehrlich...


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Januar 2012)

Um den Rentner und den Zivi wieder zu vereinen....
Jungs, ich hab euch echt gern...
Aaaber wenns irgendwann um Geld geht, gehört das Copyright auf den namen Rotorangewild mir.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2012)

Mist!



Genug OT... Schluss jetzt..


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2012)

Gibt es ne Schnellfunktion um Freunde aus dem Profil zu löschen?!


----------



## MrFreeride88 (5. Januar 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> @MasterJD
> bist du zufrieden mit dem LRS oder eher nicht? Und was machen sie so alles mit ?
> Aber sehr schönes Rad.




Hallo 

ich habe den LRS Hier und bin nicht zufrieden damit ! sehr schwaniges fahrverhalten ! verarbeitung ist okay ! 

also für mal ab und an eine kleine fahrt ist sie okay aber wenns richtig zursache geht   ( meine erfahrung im Fully  ) es kann sein das der LRS im normalen Bike gut ist 

Fahre jetzt in dem gleichen bike ein LRS von Fulcrum  und der ist richtig gut ! top fahrverhalten !


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2012)

Ich war mit den Crossride immer sehr zufrieden. Laufen super und hatten nach vielen tausend km und einigen Renneinsätzen noch keinerlei Schläge drin. Bei einem Kumpel hingegen kriegt das Lager am VR immer recht schnell Spiel.
Allerdings funktioniert bei mir die Kombi aus Crossride und Conti RaceKing nicht so optimal - der Reifen wandert und reißt das Ventil vom Schlauch ab. Habe ich so aber erst beim 4. abgerissenen Ventil bemerkt (gestern).


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Januar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Allerdings funktioniert bei mir die Kombi aus Crossride und Conti RaceKing nicht so optimal - der Reifen wandert und reißt das Ventil vom Schlauch ab. Habe ich so aber erst beim 4. abgerissenen Ventil bemerkt (gestern).



Hatte die Kombi am ersten Hardtail, machte bei mir keinerlei Probleme. Aber der RK war nur am Hinterrad, fuhr den zwei Jahre pannenfrei.
Mag sein, dass der Reifen wanderte, aber am Schlauch hatte ich ordentich Talkum.


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Januar 2012)

Bin die Crossrides auch ne gute Weile am alten Hardtail gefahren...
Hab den Satz damals für 130 gekauft, und war dafür allemal zufrieden.
Allerdings mit der Kombi RRon und RRalph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hatte die Kombi am ersten Hardtail, machte bei mir keinerlei Probleme. Aber der RK war nur am Hinterrad, fuhr den zwei Jahre pannenfrei.
> Mag sein, dass der Reifen wanderte, aber am Schlauch hatte ich ordentich Talkum.



Ist bei mir auch nur am VR so, das HR macht keinerlwie Probleme. Müsste eben beim Bremsen passieren. Finde ich aber komisch, mit Michelin Reifen ist das nie passiert. Aber Talkum ist natürlich 'ne Lösung...


----------



## Kriwo (9. Januar 2012)

Hier auch mal wieder mein Bike. Veränderungen seit dem letzten mal sind:

- Winterreifen // X-King und Mountainking statt Racingralph
- SLR statt Speedneedle
- Shimano XT statt Magura Marta SL

Es wird zwar immer schwerer, dafür funktioniert es aber auch immer besser, was mich letztendlich glücklicher macht


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut! 
Ist zwar ein ziemlich großer Rahmen aber den brauchst du ja sicherlich.


----------



## cpprelude (9. Januar 2012)

Das Drössiger gefällt mir auch gut, welche Rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## Kriwo (9. Januar 2012)

Danke. Meine Rahmengröße ist 21". Ich hätte zwar auch gerne einen kleineren Rahmen, aber was soll man machen bei 1.93m?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2012)

sieht doch gut aus  
bei 1,91m haette ich nen 29er empfohlen, aber bei deinem sieht es auch in 21 nicht sooo stelzig aus :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2012)

beim drössiger würde ich 2 dinge ändern:

1. bremsleistung vorne innen am holm entlang legen.

2. schaltzug vom umwerfer auf der antriebsseite am sitzrohr vorbei legen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut!


----------



## zuki (10. Januar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus
> bei 1,91m haette ich nen 29er empfohlen, aber bei deinem sieht es auch in 21 nicht sooo stelzig aus :



Naja. Kommt auch immer auf den Hersteller an. Bei Principia werden folgende Größen empfohlen (26 Zoll):
*Størrelses guide:*
*16,5" 1.60 - 1.75*
*18,5" 1.70 - 1.85*
*20,5" 1.80 - 1.95*


----------



## Kischte (10. Januar 2012)

Habe mal mein Cube Ltd Team aus 2011 etwas gepimpt


----------



## Hamburger Jung (10. Januar 2012)

Schnellspanner mit einer Scandium Stütze...
Pedale
Griffe
Vorbau Richtung
Reifen

TD List ist groß


----------



## Kischte (10. Januar 2012)

Was ist am Schnellspanner und dem Vorbau auszusetzen?

Griffe, Pedale und Reifen sind gewollt so


----------



## zuki (11. Januar 2012)

Kischte schrieb:


> Was ist am Schnellspanner und dem Vorbau auszusetzen?
> 
> Griffe, Pedale und Reifen sind gewollt so



Lass Dich nicht verunsichern. Ist ein nettes Bike. Vorbau Richtung ist totaler Stumpfsinn. Wenn es bei Dir so passt ist alles gut. Da es sich hier um Tourenbikes handelt, sind die Pedale auch in Ordnung.

Der Schnellspanner bezog sich wahrscheinlich auf das Einstellen eines fixen Drehmoment an der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Beulenpest (11. Januar 2012)

Mein 2012 Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 mit Wellgo D10 Pedalen, Shimano SLX Shifter und Umwerfer werden noch gegen XT getauscht.


----------



## Kriwo (11. Januar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus
> bei 1,91m haette ich nen 29er empfohlen, aber bei deinem sieht es auch in 21 nicht sooo stelzig aus :



Das Bike war damals ein Luzifer, wegen einem Rahmenschaden habe ich dann den Drössigerrahmen verbaut und eigentlich fast alles übernommen. 

Wenn das Bike irgendwann mal ersetzt wird könnte es durchaus ein 29er werden. Da gibt es hier und da ein paar Modelle die mir wirklich gut gefallen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Januar 2012)

das Drössiger ist echt schick, sieht sehr solide aus.

Sieht eigentlich so aus, wie ich meins schon die ganze zeit versuche zu gestalten......naja anderes Thema.

Was wiegt es denn ?

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte damals jedes Teil genau nachgewogen als ich es aufgebaut hatte. Aber in letzter Zeit habe ich das alles schleifen lassen, weil mir die Funktion dann doch wichtiger war als das Gewicht. Ich würde es jetzt auf ~10,2kg schätzen, komplett inkl. Pedale.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich bin heute kurz in die Sonne geflogen....





Gruß aus dem schönen Hamburg


----------



## cpprelude (15. Januar 2012)

Schönes Foto,  da kann man mal sehen das auch hier im Norden die Sonne rauskommen kann.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2012)

schönes foto, da steuer ich doch noch was bei aus der höhe.

angefangen hats hier...





dann gings auf einen kleinen hügel (heute wars ar***kalt)





und dann wieder nach unten auf einem richtig hübschen trail...





Wetter ebenfalls bombe!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte es gibt etwas mit dem neuen Bike....


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2012)

sorry, leider noch nichts. Das muss noch bis febr. warten. 
Macht mir nicht so nen stress

Natürlich werde sofort bilder folgen, wenn das teil bereit ist.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Natürlich werde sofort bilder folgen, wenn das teil bereit ist.



Natürlich und sofort 
Das ich dich um deinen Wohnort beneide, habe ich noch niiiie erwähnt, oder?

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2012)

nein, aber danke dir natürlich.
Wohne auch erst seit märz 2011 in der gegend hier. Es ist einfach ein bikerparadies. Du kannst freeriden, touren, höhenmeter fressen, trails rocken, die aussicht geniessen und dir beim bergabfahren die finger abfrieren...so wie heute

Kannst gerne mal vorbeischauen kommen. Es lohnt sich. ICh war a ja auch schonmal auf der insel sylt für 1 woche. Hat mir auch gut gefallen.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nein, aber danke dir natürlich.
> Wohne auch erst seit märz 2011 in der gegend hier. Es ist einfach ein bikerparadies. Du kannst freeriden, touren, höhenmeter fressen, trails rocken, die aussicht geniessen und dir beim bergabfahren die finger abfrieren...so wie heute
> 
> Kannst gerne mal vorbeischauen kommen. Es lohnt sich. ICh war a ja auch schonmal auf der insel sylt für 1 woche. Hat mir auch gut gefallen.



Ich plane für den Sommer einen Urlaub in den Alpen (AlpenX) evtl. kann ich das ja verbinden, in Hamburg bist/seit Du/ihr auch immer willkommen!

 Sylt ist echt super schön... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/939953


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (15. Januar 2012)

findest Sylt echt schön? 

also die Schweiz würde ich defenitiv vorziehen ...


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (17. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein 2008er Trail Racer:


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, meine Pumpe würde nur noch Schlamm rausdrücken, wenn ich sie da befestigen würde. Was ist denn das da für Gebammel unterm Lenker?


----------



## blutbuche (18. Januar 2012)

nasenwärmer vielleicht ??


----------



## dkiki (18. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schönes foto, da steuer ich doch noch was bei aus der höhe.
> 
> angefangen hats hier...



am schönsten finde ich da ja fast die pilatus-werke


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (18. Januar 2012)

Die Pumpe verträgt das einwandfrei. Wenn Dreck drin, einfach ein-zwei mal die Pumpe betätigen.
Das am Lenker ist mein Talisman von meinem Sohn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte erst das wäre ein Mini-Bienenstock!


----------



## IceQ- (18. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst das wäre ein Mini-Bienenstock!


Wer weiss ob das der Talisman ist ?


----------



## Junior97 (19. Januar 2012)

Update:
Neuen LRS und hinten jetzt Racing Ralph











Gewichte:




Gruß
Junior97


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2012)

warum der rr , wo doch  grad nasses schmuddelwetter is ?????


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2012)

Da frag ich mich eher warum ne Teileliste bei knapp 13 Kg! 
Aber da es der junior ist darf er das.


----------



## InoX (19. Januar 2012)

Die Kombination der Scheiben ist aber auch interessant. Ich finde schön dass das Interesse am Material und der Spaß am Basteln geweckt wurde.


----------



## unocz (20. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum der rr , wo doch  grad nasses schmuddelwetter is ?????



warum nicht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Kombination der Scheiben ist aber auch interessant. Ich finde schön dass das Interesse am Material und der Spaß am Basteln geweckt wurde.



Die 140er Scheibe ich bei der recht massiven BB7 kaum mehr zu sehen 
Da würde ich allein auf opt. Gründen ne 160er ranbauen.


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die 140er Scheibe ich bei der recht massiven BB7 kaum mehr zu sehen
> Da würde ich allein auf opt. Gründen ne 160er ranbauen.



Genau! Wenn jetzt noch ne funktionierende Gabel ran kommt ist das Rad soweit völlig ausreichend. Hat sich ja ziemlich entwickelt.


----------



## Junior97 (20. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum der rr , wo doch grad nasses schmuddelwetter is ?????


Hab die Felgen komplett mit Reifen gekauft.
Der RR war drauf. Falls der nicht funzt hab ich noch den NobbyNic.




Metrum schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich eher warum ne Teileliste bei knapp 13 Kg!
> Aber da es der junior ist darf er das.


Alles ne Frage des Taschengelds. 




InoX schrieb:


> Die Kombination der Scheiben ist aber auch interessant. Ich finde schön dass das Interesse am Material und der Spaß am Basteln geweckt wurde.


Die Scheiben sind von den Eltern gesponsert.




neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die 140er Scheibe ich bei der recht massiven BB7 kaum mehr zu sehen
> Da würde ich allein auf opt. Gründen ne 160er ranbauen.


Bei 56kg Fahrergewicht, inkl. vollem Trinkrucksack!!!, reicht die 140er locker.




InoX schrieb:


> Genau! Wenn jetzt noch ne funktionierende Gabel ran kommt ist das Rad soweit völlig ausreichend. Hat sich ja ziemlich entwickelt.


Gabel steht als nächstes auf der Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei 56kg Fahrergewicht, inkl. vollem Trinkrucksack!!!, reicht die 140er locker.



Davon war ja nicht die Rede, nur sieht die kleine Scheibe an der großen Bremse halt recht bescheiden aus. Aber gut, immerhin bringst Du fahrfertig gut 40kg weniger auf die Waage als ich hehe.

Welche Gabel ist denn angedacht?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2012)

heute für zuki noch ne runde gedreht. Nur für dich!!!
Nightride...


----------



## zuki (23. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute für zuki noch ne runde gedreht. Nur für dich!!!
> Nightride...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn das fürn weißes Zeugs wo das Bike drinsteht?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fürn weißes Zeugs wo das Bike drinsteht?



Koks!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2012)

Da hätte ich aber die Nase voll von...


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber die Nase voll von...



Bei der Menge kein Wunder!


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2012)

Ja so sind die Schweizer! Schippen sich den Vorgarten voll Koks nur dass sie das Bike drin abstellen können!


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2012)

Das weiße Zeug kam hier gestern auch vom Himmel. Hab mich erstmal völlig verstört zurückgezogen. Kennt man hier in Potsdam fast gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2012)

meine holde und ich haben uns extra in das weisse zeugs geworfen.
Das nennt man frustabbau nach der arbeit.

ging echt gut bis ca 1000hm wars trocken und ohne weisses zeugs (SCHNEE)

Na ja, der aussichtpunkt heisst auch noch "schönenboden"...ach wie schön


----------



## stonehead (24. Januar 2012)

hehe,ein goßer teil dieser mtb  freaks hier ist ja noch schlimmer als der typische golf-opel prolet.

super fred übrigends mit tollen bikes.werd meins demnächst ach ma posten auch wenn nahezu im originalzustand.

warum ziehen die leute hier überhaupt so über cube her.mir gefallen die.was mich auch interresiert ist,warum fährt kaum jemand scott?


----------



## derSilas (24. Januar 2012)

cube fährt jeder und scott ist überteuert. kurzdarstellung


----------



## stonehead (25. Januar 2012)

danke dir


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2012)

Es gibt genügend Scott Bikes hier, die findest aber mehr im Leichtbau oder im Scott Thread....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555074

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490511

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=558248

Gruß


----------



## daniel_ (26. Januar 2012)

heute bei traumhaften wetter


Gesendet von meinem Transformer TF101 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Update:
> Neuen LRS und hinten jetzt Racing Ralph
> 
> 
> ...



Hey das wird ja langsam richtig schick 
Man so bin ich bis vor 2 Jahren auch noch rumgefahren. Bis auf die Bremsen gefällts mir 


p.s. RaRa hinten hatte ich auch 3 Jahre bei jedem Wetter, manchma bissle durchgedreht aber da er hinten war, wars doch angenehm.

edit: Der Sattel muss aber gerade gemacht werden!!!


----------



## Bassi.s (27. Januar 2012)

Das ist mein neues Bike und ich mags
Es ist bis auf die Gabel noch weitestgehend im Serienzustand, daran wird sich im Laufe der Zeit der Zeit noch bisschen was ändern.


----------



## waldwild (27. Januar 2012)

Diese Sloping-Geometrie gefällt mir  80mm Gabel ? Aber insgesamt ein schönes Rad. Nur der rote Farbtupfer auf der Gabel stört. Kriegt man die ?Aufkleber? runter.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2012)

die gabel sollte 100mm haben. kenne jetzt auf anhieb kein 26er, dass mit 80mm gabel ausgeliefert wird.

die decals sind unter lack.
für die roten decals sollte man dem designer mal nen a***tritt verpassen. das rot findet sich doch sonst nirgendwo am bike.


----------



## waldwild (27. Januar 2012)

ah ok danke k_star für die aufklärung.

wie gesagt nur der farbtupfer ansonsten sehr schön


----------



## Bassi.s (28. Januar 2012)

In dem Bike war serienmäßig ne farblich passende Reba drin, die ist aber rausgeflogen und die Sid hat eben die roten Aufkleber. Da hab ich aber schon neue passende Decals bestellt, damit überkleb ich die alten, dann passt die Farbe auch wieder


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Januar 2012)

Gefällt eigentlich schon ganz gut.
Nach der Sache mit den Decals würd ich dann noch die "Skunk" Reifen verbannen...
Ne schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich auch sehr schick.

Gruß


----------



## Bassi.s (28. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Gefällt eigentlich schon ganz gut.
> Nach der Sache mit den Decals würd ich dann noch die "Skunk" Reifen verbannen...
> Ne schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich auch sehr schick.
> 
> Gruß



Sehe ich alles genau so Die Reifen werde ich aber erstmal runterfahren und bei der Kurbel muss ich mal sehen, was sich machen lässt, nur aus optischen Gründen werde ich das Geld in eine neue Kurbel nicht investieren. Erstmal stehen noch leichte Laufräder an

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit eine Kurbel zu lackieren? Die sollte man doch einfach pulvern lassen können oder? Oder eloxieren? Macht das zufällig hier sogar jemand?


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Januar 2012)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Sehe ich alles genau so Die Reifen werde ich aber erstmal runterfahren und bei der Kurbel muss ich mal sehen, was sich machen lässt, nur aus optischen Gründen werde ich das Geld in eine neue Kurbel nicht investieren. Erstmal stehen noch leichte Laufräder an
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit eine Kurbel zu lackieren? Die sollte man doch einfach pulvern lassen können oder? Oder eloxieren? Macht das zufällig hier sogar jemand?




Bevor Du Geld ins pulvern etc. investierst, was eh nie richtig abriebfest ist, wurd ich lieber Deine XT ordentlich reinigen, ein paar nette Pics schießen und in die Bucht stellen.

Dann zahlst Du etwas drauf und kaufst Dir ne Aerozine oder ne schwarze XT Kurbel oder worauf Du sonst bock hast.

Oder einfach so lassen wie es ist...

Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (28. Januar 2012)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> In dem Bike war serienmäßig ne farblich passende Reba drin, die ist aber rausgeflogen und die Sid hat eben die roten Aufkleber. Da hab ich aber schon neue passende Decals bestellt, damit überkleb ich die alten, dann passt die Farbe auch wieder



Wo hast du die Decals bestellt? Finde immer nur welche bei Shops in UK und das ist mir dann zu umständlich für ein paar Prophete E-Bike Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (28. Januar 2012)

Der Frühling kann kommen:





Leider noch nicht ganz fahrbereit, weil die hintere Bremsleitung zu kurz ist. Deshalb nur ein schnelles Hinterhofbild.


----------



## Bassi.s (28. Januar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Decals bestellt? Finde immer nur welche bei Shops in UK und das ist mir dann zu umständlich für ein paar Kleber



Schreib mal dem Nutzer schneidwerk hier, der fertigt decals an. Ansonsten habe ich auch nicht viele gefunden, überwiegend alte team&race decals.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (28. Januar 2012)

Gebrauchten Cube Reaction Rahmen mit neuem Laufradsatz und alten Parts aus meinem Cube Sting aufgebaut.

Die Bremsleitung habe ich noch nicht kürzen lassen und den Pop-loc werde ich wahrschenlich auch gänzlich abmontieren. 
Außerdem habe ich noch einen Ritchey Lenker mit 580er Breite den ich ausprobieren wollte. Wenn der sich dann besser anfühlt fliegt der Duraflite raus.


----------



## Keks_nascher (29. Januar 2012)

Endlich ist die weiße Reba draußen und das Bike ist ganz schwarz. Die Sticker der Gabel werden noch getauscht. Sind lediglich drauf, weil ich die Optik einer entlabelten Gabel nicht sonderlich toll finde


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2012)

Also bei mir sind die Aufkleber leider unterlack


----------



## Keks_nascher (29. Januar 2012)

Bei deinem Poison mit der Reba? Ist das die Seidenmatte Reba?

Hätte sogerne das seidenmatte Casting gehabt. Ist aber mit Tapered Schaft nicht aufzutreiben


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2012)

Nee ich fahr mittlerweile ne Sid. Bei der Reba waren sie net unterlack, bei der neuen Sid aber schon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar kleine  Veränderungen... 

Optisch die Klemmschellen der Shifter elox. , Lenker & Stütze entlabelt.

Technisch nur die XTR-Kassette und DA-Kette ersetzt.
Achso, die Klemmung und die Länge der P6 noch geändert.

Mit den leichten Schläuchen (SV14) und den Eggbeatern (hier noch mit XTR auf dem Bild) liege ich jetzt bei ~ 10,9x !!  

Beim nächsten Geldregen kommt ein Rotor-Vorbau und eine Sid Worlcup 120mm mit Carbonkrone. Alternativ wäre eine Lefty noch nett.
Die 10,5kg bei stabilen Parts hätte ich ja schon gerne..


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2012)

eigentlich ein schöner Aufbau aber irgendwie wirkt es etwas nackig.
Da fehlen mir die Labels. So extrem wenig ist mir das dann doch zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> eigentlich ein schöner Aufbau aber irgendwie wirkt es etwas nackig.
> Da fehlen mir die Labels. So extrem wenig ist mir das dann doch zu viel.



Manchmal ist weniger mehr... 

Gruss


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2012)

Schickes LV, aber viel zu schwarz. 

Magst du mir verraten, wie du den Lenker und die SaStü so sauber entlabelt hast?


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2012)

Also mir kanns auch nicht schwarz genug sein und die roten Akzente gefallen mir sehr gut. 
Ist bestimmt lustig mit den RoRo´s drauf!
Los dreh mal ne Runde damit!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also mir kanns auch nicht schwarz genug sein und die roten Akzente gefallen mir sehr gut.
> Ist bestimmt lustig mit den RoRo´s drauf!
> Los dreh mal ne Runde damit!!!!



Danke Veikko! 

Über die RoRo wurde schon paralell in einem anderen Fred diskutiert.
Ich fahre Sie nicht nur aus Gewichtsgründen, ich fahre Sie weil ich davon überzeugt bin. Egal ob auf den Trails hier, in den Bergen von AT oder beim 24h-Rennen... 
Auf dem 29er fahre ich mit RacingRalle im M+S-Setup.. 
Auf festem Pappschnee ohne groß spürbaren Schlupf (ohne für Fußgänger albern auszusehen) und bergab ohne weiche Knie..


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Januar 2012)

So ein LV würde mir auch gut stehen....  schönes Teil  
Gibt es für die XTR keine Matchmaker?


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2012)

Das mit den RoRo´s war ja auch nur auf das momentane Wetter bezogen, würde sonst nix gegen die sagen. Bei uns hat man im Augenblick viele eisige Stellen oder festgefahrenen Schnee und da habe ich Weichei dann gleich die Winterräder montiert und fahre Spikes. Mit Rockets würde man hier wohl permanent auf der Fresse liegen. 

P.S. Wieso hat das Ding weiße Zughüllen? Sieht bissel bunt aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein paar kleine Veränderungen...
> 
> Optisch die Klemmschellen der Shifter elox. , Lenker & Stütze entlabelt.
> 
> ...


 
Schönes LV.  Die Klemmschellen der Shifter sehen gut aus. In Sachen Entlabeln: Saubere Arbeit. Sag bloß der Rotor-Vorbau wird rot eloxal, wenn ja könnte es gut aussehen. nimm lieber die Sid mMn. Habe nichts gegen Leftys aber hier passt denke ich eine Sid besser rein.
Sind das noch die POP Yokes? Rote Naben könnten noch passen aber nun sind die ja schon dran. 



InoX schrieb:


> eigentlich ein schöner Aufbau aber irgendwie wirkt es etwas nackig.
> Da fehlen mir die Labels. So extrem wenig ist mir das dann doch zu viel.


 
Auch wenn ich kein Fan von komplett gecleanten Bikes bin, Lenker und Stütze geht in Ordung. Ich finde nicht das hier zu viel entlabelt wurde. An den Reifen ist noch die Schrift dran, am Rahmen ist noch die Schrift dran sogar an der Gabel sind noch Sticker dran, die man hätte einfach nur abziehen brauchen. Da gibt es noch krassere Typen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So ein LV würde mir auch gut stehen....  schönes Teil
> Gibt es für die XTR keine Matchmaker?





Wegen den Schellen..  
Nicht mit der XTR-Bremse, soweit ich weiß.



Metrum schrieb:


> Das mit den RoRo´s war ja auch nur auf das momentane Wetter bezogen, würde sonst nix gegen die sagen. Bei uns hat man im Augenblick viele eisige Stellen oder festgefahrenen Schnee und da habe ich Weichei dann gleich die Winterräder montiert *und fahre Spikes.* Mit Rockets würde man hier wohl permanent auf der Fresse liegen.
> 
> P.S. Wieso hat das Ding weiße Zughüllen? Sieht bissel bunt aus!



 Bei dem bissl Weiß auf den Straßen Spikes? Da brauchst du ja nachts keine Katzenaugen zu montieren, du Funkenmariechen...! 

Wie ein altes Bauernsprichwort schon sagte: 
Wer Spikes bei diesem Wetter fährt. der kauft als nächstes sowas hier....   


(Du weißt ja von wem es kommt. Aber eine geile Seite, stöbern lohnt!!)

VG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> ....
> Sind das noch die POP Yokes?
> ....




Jup! Noch! 
Aber da melde ich mich nochmal deswegen bei dir. Rechnung liegt parat.

Danke für die Blümmche´ !


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2012)

Marco,

wenns den Adapter andersrum gäbe, könnte ich mit dem Wasser meine elektr. Geräte betreiben, das wäre hilfreicher! Kannst mir ja mal Deine Kundennummer von dem Shop schicken, will mich nicht extra anmelden und außerdem hast Du ja dort bestimmt Rabatt, als Großkunde.

Und außerdem ging es hier nicht um Schnee sondern Eis! Wann soll ich denn sonst die Spikes fahren - im Juli am Strand?!

P.S. Was ist denn nun wegen den weißen Zughüllen? Ist Dir wohl selbst peinlich?


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Januar 2012)

Was möchtest Du an der Klemmung der P6 ändern?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marco,
> 
> wenns den Adapter andersrum gäbe, könnte ich mit dem Wasser meine elektr. Geräte betreiben, das wäre hilfreicher! Kannst mir ja mal Deine Kundennummer von dem Shop schicken, will mich nicht extra anmelden und außerdem hast Du ja dort bestimmt Rabatt, als Großkunde.
> 
> ...



*Ich schmeiß mich hier gerade weg*



Das sind keine Züge, das sind Winter-Bondage-Seile für böse Wandersleut..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du an der Klemmung der P6 ändern?




Die Yokes sind einfach mies gefertigt. 
Ein Carbongestell würde es vielleicht dabei sprengen. (Siehe Bild)
cpprelude kennt das auch.. Gucken ob wir die Yokes gemeinsam zurückgeben.


----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1052452
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1052454
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1052480
> 
> ...




Grüß Dich!!

Hast du ne Fotosession hinter Dir?
Sehr schön dein LV!  
Ebenso die roten Klemmen.
Perfekt! 
Bist wohl genau so ein Shimano Narr wie ich...?
Der SX 3 passt bestimmt super, aber viel zu teuer das Ding sonst hätte ich ihn auch schon.

Wo sind die Beone Bilder?!

Gruß


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2012)

@Metrum: Ich bin auch am We im Schnee und über Eis gefahren und hatte mit meinen RoRos gar keine Probleme oder Angst. Glaube die sind besser als viele denken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

@sellyoursoul


´Nabend!! 

Na du..!?
Ich bin krankgeschrieben, daher die Fotos.  Mal wieder... 
Hänge den ganzen Tag schon am PC.  Glaube der glüht wenn das Licht ausgeht!? 

BeOne-Bilder sind teils im BeOne-Album..
Aber nur prov., bessere folgen.
Gabel muss ich noch cleanen und ein Sattel fehlt mir noch.

Es kommt ja nur Mist im TV..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2012)

Jep, bin von den RRons auch sehr überzeugt.
Verdammt wo sind hier weisse Zughüllen, ich steh wohl aufm Schlauch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> @Metrum: Ich bin auch am We im Schnee und über Eis gefahren und hatte mit meinen RoRos gar keine Probleme oder Angst. Glaube die sind besser als viele denken.



Wie läuft denn dein Cortez? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @sellyoursoul
> 
> Es kommt ja nur Mist im TV..



Wo ist der "Gefällt mir!" Button?


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Verdammt wo sind hier weisse Zughüllen, ich steh wohl aufm Schlauch.


 
Etwa auf dem Stom zu Wasser Schlauch? 
Sein 29er hat weiße Zuhüllen (letzte Seite).


----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @sellyoursoul
> 
> 
> ´Nabend!!
> ...



Shit...
Gute Besserung Dir!!
Werd gleich mal schauen gehen.

Jaja im TV kommt wirklich nur Mist und in meiner Bastelbude ists zu kalt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Etwa auf dem Stom zu Wasser Schlauch?


----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Etwa auf dem Stom zu Wasser Schlauch?
> Sein 29er hat weiße Zuhüllen (letzte Seite).



Genau das hab ich gebraucht...Merci!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2012)

Ihr habt doch in Potsdam gar keinen richtigen Schnee, dass ist doch bloß das was aus Berlin rausgeschoben wird!!! 
Sagte doch auch gar nix gegen die RoRo´s MENNO, nur ICH fahre auf EIS sicherer mit Spikes und nicht mit Raceschlappen!!! 
Weiße Bondageseile?! Erzähl mal bissel mehr davon was sonst noch so beim Marco unterm Bett oder im Schlafzimmerschrank liegt!


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jaja im TV kommt wirklich nur Mist und in meiner Bastelbude ists zu kalt...


 
Vielleicht gibt es in dem Shop ja noch'n Eis zu Feuer Umwandler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weiße Bondageseile?! Erzähl mal bissel mehr davon was sonst noch so beim Marco unterm Bett oder im Schlafzimmerschrank liegt!



Wollen wir das wirklich wissen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch in Potsdam gar keinen richtigen Schnee, dass ist doch bloß das was aus Berlin rausgeschoben wird!!!
> Sagte doch auch gar nix gegen die RoRo´s MENNO, nur ICH fahre auf EIS sicherer mit Spikes und nicht mit Raceschlappen!!!
> Weiße Bondageseile?! Erzähl mal bissel mehr davon was sonst noch so beim Marco unterm Bett oder im Schlafzimmerschrank liegt!



 



cpprelude schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es in dem Shop ja noch'n Eis zu Feuer Umwandler.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wollen wir das wirklich wissen?



Sack!!  


--------------------------------------------



So, muss auch wieder mal ein Bild folgen...






Aber heut´ is´ nett hier!!  Besser _ALS WIE_ Fernsehen..


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sack!!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> ...



Und wo hast Du das Bild dann geklaut??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wo hast Du das Bild dann geklaut??



Mein altes Rad (Bild im Album!)..


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2012)

Das ist Marcos Rad mit dem er immer zur Bank fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Yokes sind einfach mies gefertigt.
> Ein Carbongestell würde es vielleicht dabei sprengen. (Siehe Bild)
> cpprelude kennt das auch.. Gucken ob wir die Yokes gemeinsam zurückgeben.


 
Genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus, das geht doch garnicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus, das geht doch garnicht.



Warum habt ihr die Dinger nicht sofort zurück geschickt und gegen andere getauscht (z.B. die AX)


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel hätte sie so wie ich es verstanden hatte fast weggeschmissen. Da hatte ich die Idee sie zurückzugeben. wie du schon sagtest habe ich es ehrlich gesagt etwas schleifen lassen. Aber müsste noch gehen, immerhin sind die nicht präzise gefertigt, leider. Die von AX finde ich zu teuer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Weggeschmissen nicht, aber "auf Lager" gelegt, sag ich mal... 

Shannon verbaut die Dinger jetzt in Serie bei der leichten Stütze. Gerade im Bike Workshop - Katalog gesehen...


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus, das geht doch garnicht.



 Das grenzt ja an vorsätzliche Körperverletzung! Geht gar nicht, ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das Gestell die Grätsche macht, wenns nicht gerade aus massivem Stahl ist.

Da lob ich mir meine Fernost-Billig-Leichtbaustütze. Da sehen die Yokes zwar weniger schick aus, passen dafür aber.

Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum holt man sich eine P6, die Stütze mit der wahrscheinlich genialsten Klemmung der Welt - und baut Letztere dann um?


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja an vorsätzliche Körperverletzung! Geht gar nicht, ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das Gestell die Grätsche macht, wenns nicht gerade aus massivem Stahl ist.
> 
> Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum holt man sich eine P6, die Stütze mit der wahrscheinlich genialsten Klemmung der Welt - und baut Letztere dann um?


 
Oder es macht die ohnehin schon filigrane Yochklemmung die grätsche. Zur Frage: Bei mir aus optischen Grüden, die Auflageschale wollte ich ja auch nie tauschen. Finde das Prinzip nach wie vor genial. Die Yochklemmung ist ja nur über dem Gestell.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja an vorsätzliche Körperverletzung! Geht gar nicht, ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das Gestell die Grätsche macht, wenns nicht gerade aus massivem Stahl ist.
> 
> Da lob ich mir meine Fernost-Billig-Leichtbaustütze. Da sehen die Yokes zwar weniger schick aus, passen dafür aber.
> 
> *Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum holt man sich eine P6, die Stütze mit der wahrscheinlich genialsten Klemmung der Welt - und baut Letztere dann um?*



 Das hatten wir beide schonmal, das Thema. Gelle!? 

ICH mache das, weil mir die P6 einfach orig. zu schwer ist, es aber keine andere Alternative mit 34,9mm x *460*mm Länge gibt.
Die untere Auflage erledigt ja noch weiterhin ihre Funktion wie von Syntace vorgesehen, nur den geringen, aber notwendigen Gegendruck von oben bringen jetzt die Yokes.
Im Prinzip alles beim alten..


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir beide schonmal, das Thema. Gelle!?



Deshalb schrieb ich ja "immer noch nicht".  Bin halt nicht nur schwer, sondern auch schwer von Begriff.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ICH mache das, weil mir die P6 einfach orig. zu schwer ist, es aber keine andere Alternative mit 34,9mm x *460*mm Länge gibt.



Wenn die 20 Gramm (sind's überhaupt so viel?) stören, ist die P6 MEINER Meinung nach ohnehin die falsche Wahl. Die ist zwar super, aber nicht leicht. 

Passende Rahmengröße kaufen? *duck*

Jajaokbinschonruhigalibibild:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr....     Das hat mit der Rahmengröße NIX zu tun!!! Du weißt wie ich das meine!?!  

Schönes Alibi-Bild! 


Aus vergangenen Zeiten...   (Alibibild  )


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrr....     Das hat mit der Rahmengröße NIX zu tun!!! Du weißt wie ich das meine!?!



Bin mir nicht sicher...

Entweder willst du mich spitzfindig darauf hinweisen, dass das keine Frage der RahmenGRÖSSE sondern der RahmenHÖHE ist.

Oder der LV-Rahmen braucht wegen des tief angesetzten OR einfach eine große Überdeckung mit der SaStü, denn sooo extrem sieht der Auszug eigentlich gar nicht aus. Ich bin ja ohnehin nur neidisch, weil mir der Rahmen immer zu teuer war.

Oder aber ich versteh mal wieder nur Bahnhof.

Hatten wir das schon? (R.I.P., ich bin zu weich für Singlespeed)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2012)

Genau deshalb..



Jaypeare schrieb:


> .....Oder der LV-Rahmen braucht wegen des tief angesetzten OR einfach eine große Überdeckung mit der SaStü,




Erst die etwas größeren LV-Rahmen haben Sattelrohre > 460mm !

Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr noch einen gebrauchten Niner Air9 Rahmen günstig schießen (wäre da nicht die Geldsache) ;  in Gr. M mit meinen üblichen 600mm horinztaler OR-Länge. Da ist das Sitzrohr ~ 420-430, wenn ich jetzt richtig liege..


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2012)

Na sieht doch geil aus. So muss das sein. Langes OR und kurzes Sitzrohr an die Macht!


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Gestern wars hier spannender. Ist das Fernsehprogramm heute etwa besser?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Gestern wars hier spannender. Ist das Fernsehprogramm heute etwa besser?



Ich bin da... krankgeschrieben


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube die haben alle einen Stromschlag am Strom zu Wasser Schlauch bekommen.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Ich kann immer nur reagieren und keinen sinnvollen Startbeitrag schreiben!


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Ach na dann ist ja alles gut. wurde ja mal ein neues Bild von meim Rad posten aber geht vom Handy nicht und meine Freundin rastet aus wenn ich jetzt nochmal an den Rechner geht.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Schick sie doch Bier holen, dann haste Zeit!


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Das ist nicht glaubhaft. Der Kasten steht auf dem Weg zum Rechner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ach na dann ist ja alles gut. wurde ja mal ein neues Bild von meim Rad posten aber geht vom Handy nicht und meine Freundin rastet aus wenn ich jetzt nochmal an den Rechner geht.




 Ich glaub´s nicht - wir haben wohl die gleiche Frau...!?


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Hehe, ich teile ja ne Menge aber sicher nicht alles.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hehe, ich teile ja ne Menge aber sicher nicht alles.




12 Uhr vor dem Saloon...






;-)


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2012)

N´Abend,

ich glauben wir brauchen einen CC-Plauderthread....! So ganz ohne Facebook und mit wenig Regeln


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 12 Uhr vor dem Saloon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pass auf Inox!! Der TT kämpft mit harten Bondagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Stimmt aber nen 21 Stunden alten post editiere ich nicht wegen eines völlig anderen Themas.

Kranke und Frauen schlag ich nicht
Die weißen Bondagen hab ich gestern schon gesehen. Das geht klar. Hab hier ne passende Zange


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Na dann mal wieder ein Bild. So sah die letzte Ausbaustufe aus. Sorry für das schlechte Bild.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> N´Abend,
> 
> ich glauben wir brauchen einen CC-Plauderthread....! So ganz ohne Facebook und mit wenig Regeln



Servus!

Gabs da nicht schon mal einen?
Das Ding ist ja, daß wenn es dann einen gibt, niemand mehr postet...
Verbotenes macht halt einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> N´Abend,
> 
> ich glauben wir brauchen einen CC-Plauderthread....! So ganz ohne Facebook und mit wenig Regeln



Jo, hoffe wir bekommen hier keinen Anpfiff!!
Aber besser solch ein positives Forumsklima wie anders herum! 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Pass auf Inox!! Der TT kämpft mit harten Bondagen...







Du und Metrum, ihr lest doch die identische Comedyliteratur...

10 Punkte für eure Sprüche!! 





InoX schrieb:


> Stimmt aber nen 21 Stunden alten post editiere ich nicht wegen eines völlig anderen Themas.
> 
> Kranke und Frauen schlag ich nicht


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Ist das denn hier verboten? Das sind doch nur ganz indirekte Comments der Comments die was mit den Comments zu tun hatten.


----------



## unocz (31. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Gabs da nicht schon mal einen?
> Das Ding ist ja, daß wenn es dann einen gibt, niemand mehr postet...
> Verbotenes macht halt einfach mehr Spaß.



damn right !


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Na dann mal wieder ein Bild. So sah die letzte Ausbaustufe aus. Sorry für das schlechte Bild.



Schönes Scott hast du da!!
Aber die roten KB-Schrauben müssten bei mir gehen...

Gruß

Bist du beleidigt Marco?
EDIT:Ok...hast geantwortet.(grins)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Schönes Scott hast du da!!
> Aber die roten KB-Schrauben müssten bei mir gehen...
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Quatsch!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich glaub´s nicht - wir haben wohl die gleiche Frau...!?



Ich habe meiner ihr eigenes Notebook beschafft und das hat zum Glück geklappt!


----------



## JM87 (31. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Bike mit neuen Laufradsatz im.moment noch ohne Kasette und 10,0 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

Könnte man nicht mal ein IBC-Treffen mit den Üblichen hier veranstalten?

Ein gemeinsamer Marathon, _ich sag jetzt einfach mal Spessart-Bike oder so_, und später an einem ausgemachten Treffpunkt ein Schlückchen zusammen trinken...!?


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Achso da gabs ein Bild. 
Ich fände die Stütze in matt ganz passend zum Rahmen. Das Rot der Schrauben gefällt mir auch nicht ganz. 

Hab an meim Tomac grade die Kettenblattschrauben gegen silberne getauscht

Schönes Rad. Silber des SWs und der Kurbel passt nicht gtanz aber trotzdem schön.

Was isn mit der Kette los?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Hier mal nein Bike mit neuen Laufradsatz im.moment noch ohne Kasette und 10,0 Kg



Berner, war das nicht der Werkzeugvertriebler?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab an meim Tomac grade die Kettenblattschrauben gegen silberne getauscht




Na endlich! 

Welche A-Head-Kappe ist´s denn geworden?


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht mal ein IBC-Treffen mit den Üblichen hier veranstalten?
> 
> Ein gemeinsamer Marathon, _ich sag jetzt einfach mal Spessart-Bike oder so_, und später an einem ausgemachten Treffpunkt ein Schlückchen zusammen trinken...!?



Willingen..... 15.06.-17.06.2012. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/

Liegt eigentlich genau in der Mitte von Deutschland und das Bier schmeckt da echt lecker, soweit ich mich erinnern kann....

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2012)

und dann die langstrecke.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

Ob ich den Marathon fahren werde, keine Ahnung..,aber als Besucher wollte ich dieses Jahr wieder dort hin.

Wenn´s klappt, nächste Woche erstmal Snowboarden in Willingen oder Winterberg. 
Der Termin im Jan. ist ja in´s Wasser gefallen..


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub das Berner Rad hat weder ein Ritzel geschweige denn ne Kassette drauf.


----------



## JM87 (31. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Berner, war das nicht der Werkzeugvertriebler?



Stimmt aber das ist ein anderer Hersteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Ich geh dann mal trainieren... zwei Rahmenbruche haben Spuren hinterlassen

@TT: zu Zeit die aus Carbon. Hab die Kanten noch abgerundet damit es etwas gefälliger wird. Mal schaun wie es aussieht wenn die neuen Spacer da sind...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und dann die langstrecke.




Mit dem Renner ja, aber auf dem MTB unter Rennbedingungen...puuuh. 

Wenn, die goldene Mitte.


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Berner Rad hat weder ein Ritzel geschweige denn ne Kassette drauf.



Ist bestimmt der neue Keinfachtrennt für die ganz harten


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ob ich den Marathon fahren werde, keine Ahnung..,aber als Besucher wollte ich dieses Jahr wieder dort hin.
> 
> Wenn´s klappt, nächste Woche erstmal Snowboarden in Willingen oder Winterberg.
> Der Termin im Jan. ist ja in´s Wasser gefallen..



Hotel oder Campingplatz? Ich bin 2010 da gewesen und irgendwie ganz grausam oben auf dieser Hütte versackt...


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Ich mach mit


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Beim versacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hotel oder Campingplatz? Ich bin 2010 da gewesen und irgendwie ganz grausam oben auf dieser Hütte versackt...




Bikemesse wie Snowboarden: Morgens hin -> abends zurück.

Siggis´ Hütte?   Die Erfahrung fehlt mir noch. 

Aber ich trink´ keinen Tropfen Bier ; bin Weintrinker !! 

Da gibt´s aber  Erbsensuppe im Bierglas!


----------



## JM87 (31. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Berner Rad hat weder ein Ritzel geschweige denn ne Kassette drauf.



Ja die Kasette fehlt noch hab gestern erst die Laufräder bekommen und morgen kommt natürlich noch die Kasette dran ohne fährt.es sich ja schlecht


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Beim versacken?



Jep


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Ja die Kasette fehlt noch hab gestern erst die Laufräder bekommen und morgen kommt natürlich noch die Kasette dran ohne fährt.es sich ja schlecht



Stimmt! 
Sonst ist´s ganz gut...


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Na im versacken bin ich auch nicht schlecht!
Marco, dann versack eben mit Wein.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Beim versacken?



Bin ich auch dabei...
Muss ich nicht mal großartig trainieren.
Und für die Damen gibts den Wein!!


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Schönes Scott hast du da!!
> Aber die roten KB-Schrauben müssten bei mir gehen...
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Thx, müssten oder mussten gehen. Ja das sagen viele das die roten Kettenblattschrauben so einsam sind. Habe aber mehr rotes Eloxal dran als man auf dem Bild sieht.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht mal ein IBC-Treffen mit den Üblichen hier veranstalten?
> 
> Ein gemeinsamer Marathon, _ich sag jetzt einfach mal Spessart-Bike oder so_, und später an einem ausgemachten Treffpunkt ein Schlückchen zusammen trinken...!?


 
Wäre sogar echt gxxl wenn es klappen würde, ich wäre dabei.



InoX schrieb:


> Achso da gabs ein Bild.
> Ich fände die Stütze in matt ganz passend zum Rahmen. Das Rot der Schrauben gefällt mir auch nicht ganz.
> 
> Hab an meim Tomac grade die Kettenblattschrauben gegen silberne getauscht
> ...


 
Danke, meinst du meine stütze?


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Die verhau ich ja auch nicht 

Meinte die Stütze an dem weißen Scott. Gllaube also ja. Handy ist nicht das schnellste


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gibt´s aber  Erbsensuppe im Bierglas!



das werde ich am wochenende überprüfen.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Januar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Ja die Kasette fehlt noch hab gestern erst die Laufräder bekommen und morgen kommt natürlich noch die Kasette dran ohne fährt.es sich ja schlecht



Naja, immerhin hast du alles richtig gemacht und es hier gepostet und nicht im Prinzipienreiterthread. Ist auch ein nettes Rad, aber so lange hättest du schon noch warten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber ich trink´ keinen Tropfen Bier ; bin Weintrinker !!



So etwas kommt in den besten Familien vor, ist nicht schlimm...


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Und außerdem stören die Bilder hier den Lesefluss, ist wie bei einem Film mit Untertiteln - nur andersrum!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So etwas kommt in den besten Familien vor, ist nicht schlimm...





Metrum schrieb:


> Und außerdem stören die Bilder hier den Lesefluss, ist wie bei einem Film mit Untertiteln - nur andersrum!



 Der Thread sollte umbenannt werden...


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Vorschläge? Der race threat wurde auch auf meine anfrage umbenannt. Das kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt der neue Keinfachtrennt für die ganz harten


 
Es musste ja nach Singlespeed nochmal was kommen und zwar Zerospeed, für die Weight Weenies. 



JM87 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bike mit neuen Laufradsatz im.moment noch ohne Kasette und 10,0 Kg


 
Ein bisschen viele verschiedene Farben aber sonst nicht schlecht das Bike.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht in:

*Eure CC und Touren-Räder **Comments** (Bilder geduldet!)* *?*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)




----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Es musste ja nach Singlespeed nochmal was kommen und zwar Zerospeed, für die Weight Weenies.




Das ganze dann mit Zeroace Schaltung und ab geht die Luci

...(Bilder können passieren)


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2012)

Der CC-Talk.... *E*in*T*hema*W*enig*R*egeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JM87 (31. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Es musste ja nach Singlespeed nochmal was kommen und zwar Zerospeed, für die Weight Weenies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein bisschen viele verschiedene Farben aber sonst nicht schlecht das Bike.



Danke ja stimmt das Rot passt nicht so aber der Crossmax hatte es mir angetan


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ganze dann mit Zeroace Schaltung und ab geht die Luci


 
Einen Steuersatz von Ritchey der sich Zero Logic nennt gibt es wirklich, besitze selbst einen, wiegt aber leider 80g und nicht nichts.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Bin für Ninjas Vorschlag!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Danke ja stimmt das Rot passt nicht so aber der Crossmax hatte es mir angetan



Da sag´ich jetzt nix zu, zu dem super Freilauf der SLRs´.
Nach einigen Schriftwechseln war ich immer der Depp.  Vorerst. 

So, zurück zum Thema...  *CC* steht doch für *C*omedy*C*ompany, oder!?


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Na ich frag morgen mal 

Guck grade two and a half man. Das passt voll. In deren Runde kommt auch nur Müll raus. Mir gefällts


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

metrum schrieb:


> bin für ninjas vorschlag!



*+1*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JM87 (31. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da sag´ich jetzt nix zu, zu dem super Freilauf der SLRs´.
> Nach einigen Schriftwechseln war ich immer der Depp.  Vorerst.
> 
> So, zurück zum Thema...  *CC* steht doch für *C*omedy*C*ompany, oder!?



Oh ok hattest du Probleme mit dem slr Lrs ?


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Ja dann eröffnet doch mal einer so einen Thread. *Der Quatschthread-Alles kann nichts muss* oder so.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2012)

Mache jetzt Stromberg Pause. Viel Spaß noch....


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Ja na macht mal. Bin aufm Handy voll kastriert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin zwar noch etwas online und im Forum unterwegs, sitze aber auch gerade mit ´nem Kaffee vor der Klotze... 

Vorerst "_Gut´s Nächtle_" an alle...


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Stromberg geht auch gut nebenbei. 

Kaffee? Hast du heut noch was vor?

Tür..........


Kann auf bleiben!

Ist doch ein netter Titel für nen threat


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Stromberg geht auch gut nebenbei.
> 
> *Kaffee? Hast du heut noch was vor?*
> 
> ...




Ich nehme _glaube ich_ mehr Kaffee wie Luft zu mir....    


Tür..?????


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

Egal
ich probier mal was zu eröffnen.
Titel scheint beschlossen: Der CC-Talk... EinThemaWenigRegeln


----------



## unocz (1. Februar 2012)

also in willingen wär ich auch dabei, egal bei was !


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Dank InoX kann das Gesabbel hier weiter gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Oh ok hattest du Probleme mit dem slr Lrs ?



Ich wiederum bisher überhaupt nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem SLR zickt nach 4 Jahren der Freilauf rum. Aber sonst bin ich mit dem voll zufrieden.. optisch sowieso!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Oh ok hattest du Probleme mit dem slr Lrs ?





ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich wiederum bisher überhaupt nicht.



Ok, nur kurz zur Erklärung was ich damit meinte..

Der Freilauf beim SLR ist auf der Nabenseite, _also innen_, aus Gewichtsgründen mit einem Gleitring  gelagert. 
Dieser dreht sich auf dem Nabenzapfen, hier ein Teil des Nabenkörpers, welcher durch eine Eloxalschicht geschützt ist.
Habe jetzt schon 2 HA-Naben gesehen, _eine Nabe davon war mir_, deren Eloxalschicht abgewezt ist.
Dann geht´s halt an´s Fundament - die Nabe selbst wird angegriffen.
Anfangs merkt man erst ein komisches Verhalten im Freilaufbetrieb ; irgendwann legt´s dann die Kette dabei auf der Kettenstrebe ab und irgendwann klemmt das Ganze.
Freilauf säubern und ölen bringt nur anfangs etwas Abhilfe. 

Mavic empfiehlt dann den Nabenwechsel! Mavic sagt aber auch -> neue Nabe -> neue Speichen.   

Sorry, meine Meinung, aber für sowas verdiene ich mein Geld einfach zu hart.
Also SLR verkauft -> LRS mit herkömmlichen Parts -DT 240S- aufgebaut -> viel individueller ->  -50g -> Ruhe ist bisher. 

*Ich möchte hier jetzt aber bitte keine LRS-Diskussion lostreten!!*


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ok, nur kurz zur Erklärung was ich damit meinte..
> 
> Der Freilauf beim SLR ist auf der Nabenseite, _also innen_, aus Gewichtsgründen mit einem Gleitring  gelagert.
> Dieser dreht sich auf dem Nabenzapfen, hier ein Teil des Nabenkörpers, welcher durch eine Eloxalschicht geschützt ist.
> ...



Dann bin ich wohl noch nicht genug damit gefahren. Ist dann wohl der Vorteil wenn man gesamthaft mehr als 10 Bikes sein Eigen nennt.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2012)

ich bin noch nicht eingefroren


----------



## SingleLight (2. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir gut Bis auf den negativen Vorbau. Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache

Bin auch grad wieder zurück.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Februar 2012)

Hab heute früh aufm Weg zur Arbeit festgestellt, dass mein Sigma Tacho nur bis -10°C anzeigen kann, hatte aber -18°C


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab heute früh aufm Weg zur Arbeit festgestellt, dass mein Sigma Tacho nur bis -10°C anzeigen kann, hatte aber -18°C



meine Radio/CD/Navi Einheit im Auto verweigerte gestrig auch die ersten 10 min die Arbeit bei -11 Grad. Heut früh gings sofort.


----------



## kuaoimbiker (4. Februar 2012)

Habe die Ehre,

Hier mein Cube Elite SCR 2005 in grün Eloxal: Habe den Rahmen Ende 2006 neu gekauft, aufgebaut und bin seit dem damit viele km bis jetzt gefahren...






















_Cube Elite Step8 SCR grün eloxiert 2005
Fox 32 F100 RLC FIT 2010
DT 240s / 4.2d Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1, XTR 970 Schnellspanner 
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze m. Ti-Schrauben-Kit und X4 100mm Vorbau
Thomson Sattelklemme
Chris King Inset Steuersatz, Chris King Spacer, Tune Verhüterli
WCS Lenker WetBlack, WCS Foam Grips
Specialized Toupe Ti 130mm Sattel
XTR 970 11-32 Kassette
XTR 970 22-32-44 Kurbel
XTR 970 Schalthebel, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
XTR 970 Bremsanlage mit XTR 960 160mm CL Bremsscheiben
XTR 980 [race] Pedale
Yumeya Kette
Yumeya Schaltzugsatz
Yumeya Hydraulikleitungssatz
Yumeya Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel
Yumeya Schalthebelschellen
Yumeya Schaltwerkskäfig
Yumeya Schrauben: Bremssättel, Hydraulikleitung, Kurbel, Schalthebelbef. und Zugeinsteller, Flaschenhalter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer_




Verbesserungs/ - Änderungsvorschläge werden jederzeit gerne dankend angenommen,

MFG aus`m Oberland,

Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2012)

Vorschlag? Hier posten. Passt auch da wunderbar.
Zum Rad: bis auf das güldene Yumeya Zeugs an Bremsen und Schalthebeln sehr schick!


----------



## kuaoimbiker (4. Februar 2012)

Danke, hab diesen Thread vorher gesucht aber nicht gefunden...


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2012)

Genau diesen Rahmen in genau dieser Farbe würde ich sofort nehmen, wenn er mir irgendwo in passender Größe unterkommt. Schönes Cube, aber die weiße Gabel sticht raus.


----------



## Kiefer (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Hier mal 2 aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hirsch 
Bin gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurückgekommen, wirklich verdammt kalt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2012)

Jungfernfahrt. Geiles Wetter heute.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Februar 2012)

ihr seit gesegnet ohne schnee...bei uns hats einfach zu viel um richtig voranzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2012)

Das liegt an der Gegend. Kalt genug wärs.

Gestern morgen hatten wir so leichten Zucker - eigentlich kaum mehr als Rauhreif - auf der Straße, was meinen Friseur zu einer Tirade veranlasste, das sei jetzt langsam aber genug Schnee!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Februar 2012)

na dann zeig ihm mal dieses bild. So siehts bei uns aus im moment...-14°


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2012)

Du bist fies. Zum biken blöd, aber so eine Winterlandschaft ist einfach schön.

-12 warens hier gestern, heute so irgendwas zwischen -5 und -10. Fehlt nur noch der Niederschlag für den echten Winter, aber der wartet wahrscheinlich wieder bis zum Sommer.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Die beiden letzten Bikes hier sind echt lecker!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die beiden letzten Bikes hier sind echt lecker!



Danke. 

Krass übrigens, wie sich die Temperaturunterschiede auf die Federelemente auswirken. Hatte meinen Hinterbaudämpfer auf 25% Sag eingestellt. 20 Minuten später und 35 Grad kälter dachte ich, der Dämpfer würde Luft verlieren, weil ich mit geschätzten 70% Sag unterwegs war.


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Februar 2012)

Finde das mit der Kälte und dem Einfluß auf die Dämpfung auch übel. Meine Federgabel fühlt sich so an, als hätte man den Rebound komplett zugedreht. Das Öl wird offenbar so derart zäh, dass die Gabel bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen kaum wieder ausfahren kann...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Krass übrigens, wie sich die Temperaturunterschiede auf die Federelemente auswirken. Hatte meinen Hinterbaudämpfer auf 25% Sag eingestellt. 20 Minuten später und 35 Grad kälter dachte ich, der Dämpfer würde Luft verlieren, weil ich mit geschätzten 70% Sag unterwegs war.



Unter anderem deswegen war ich Heute mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.


----------



## zuki (5. Februar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Krass übrigens, wie sich die Temperaturunterschiede auf die Federelemente auswirken. Hatte meinen Hinterbaudämpfer auf 25% Sag eingestellt. 20 Minuten später und 35 Grad kälter dachte ich, der Dämpfer würde Luft verlieren, weil ich mit geschätzten 70% Sag unterwegs war.



Das ist bei einem Luftdruckabfall zu erwarten. Geringere Temperatur=Weniger Druck im System. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideales_Gas#Eigenschaften_idealer_Gase


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist bei einem Luftdruckabfall zu erwarten. Geringere Temperatur=Weniger Druck im System.



Ach?  Auch ich habe gelegentlich mal in der Schule aufgepasst. Hatte aber nicht erwartet, dass es sich so extrem auswirkt. Dabei war ich auch vorher schon mal mit einem Fully bei heftiger Kälte unterwegs, ist mir aber bisher noch nie so aufgefallen.


----------



## butmymemory (17. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meine neue Gurke. Nach dem ganzen Stress mit dem Rahmen (der Typ ist ja nun wohl in den Bau gewandert) ist das ne schöne Lösung, wie finde ich. Sorry für das schlechte Bild) Fühlt sich jedenfalls sehr leicht an. Nur noch der Umwerfer fehlt. Mir wurde ein 10 Fach für ne 3x9 Fach Schaltung verkauft. Wer das mal ausprobieren will, oder sich so wie ich, dazu belabern lässt. ES FUNKTIONIERT NICHT! Es schleift und nervt und hat die ersten dicken Chainsuck spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

was ist denn da anders außer das kleine (24 statt 22) und das große Kettenblatt (42 statt 44 Zähne). Liegen die Kettenblätter dichter zusammen? Oder liegt es wirklich nur an der Kapazität? 
Was war denn mit dem Typen?


----------



## butmymemory (17. Februar 2012)

Ich schätze mal, das da die dickere 9 Fach kette einfach nicht gut durch passt, da das Blech (wie auch immer das heißt) ein wenig zu schmal ist. Kann man bestimmt irgendwie n bisschen aufbiegen, will ich aber nicht, zumal es mir ja als absolut gleich verkauft wurde. Totaler Quatsch!

Zum Typen: Das war dieser Kerl, der den Leuten bei Probefahrten die Edelbikes geklaut hat und dann hier verkaufen wollte. Gibt hier recht viele Geschichten. Ich hatte einen Rahmen von ihm gekauft, der allerdings nie ankam, da sie ihn wohl in diesem Moment erwischt hatten. Zum Glück hat er kalte Füsse bekommen und mein Geld zurück überwiesen. Ich hatte allerdings schon meinen anderen Rahmen für n Appel und n Ei verkauft und neue passende Teile bestellt. Saß also erstmal ohne da und hatte viel Geld raus geschmissen, was ziemlich frustrierend war.


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

Stimmt das hab ich irgendwie mitbekommen mit dem Klauen der Bikes bei Probefahrten. Ziemlich dreist.

Die Beratung beim Umwerfer ist natürlich ein Frechheit. Ich glaube aber dass man 9 fach Antriebe auch mit  10 fach ketten fahren kann. Das machen relativ viele mit den KMC Ketten.
Der Rahmen ist doch aber sehr schön. Sieht mir aber mehr nach nem gemütlichen Tourer aus


----------



## swift daddy (17. Februar 2012)

Das Stereo gilt ja gemeinhin als sehr, sehr tourentauglich    einzig die Dämpferposition würde mich stören, wenn ich jedes Mal unten hinter mir rumfingern müsste um ihn zu sperren. Oder ist der vom Lenker aus bedienbar?


----------



## butmymemory (17. Februar 2012)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich muss mich da auch erst dran gewöhnen, da man sich dabei auch schnell mal die Flossen klemmen kann. Für den rp2 gibt es jetzt einen  Umrüstkit zur Lenkerbediehnung. Mit dem rp23 geht das, soweit ich weiß, leider nicht. Dann wird der Berg eben hoch geschaukelt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Februar 2012)

Naja wenn der Hinterbau ordentlich konstruiert ist schaukelt da den Berg hoch eigentlich fast nix.


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

wenn

kann sicherlich ziemlich weh tun wenn man sich da einklemmt.


----------



## butmymemory (17. Februar 2012)

nein, das muss ich jetzt wirklich mal sagen. ich möchte hier ja keinem cube-hasser das öl ins feuer gießen, aber das ding ist wirklich ziemlich antriebsneutral. ist bisher das bike, auf dem ich am liebsten unterwegs bin.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

Wobei ich den Dämpfer in der Position vor dem Laufrad wegen dem Dreckbeschuß als nicht ideal empfinde.

Ansonsten schickes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butmymemory (17. Februar 2012)

stimmt, das ist nicht so toll. man kann ein so genanntes muddy board aus karbon für 40 euro dazu kaufen. eine 6,95 version aus plastik existiert leider nicht. ich habe jetzt erstmal n alten schlauch am dämpfer befestigt. geht ganz gut, fürs erste.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Februar 2012)

Der Dreckbeschuss ist praktisch kein Problem für den Dämpfer, die Umwerfergegend schmoddert nur ziemlich schnell zu.

Ich würd den Schlauch am Verbindungsbogen der Sitzstreben festmachen (Gewinde fürs Muddyboard nutzen) und unten im Tretlagerbereich mit Kabelbindern fixieren. Hält so alles sauber und der Schutz kann nicht beim Federn an der Kolbenfläche schleifen.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Cube Stereo Rahmen werd ich irgendwie nicht warm. Sieht aus als sässe ein Fahrrad auf Toilette. Sonst netter Aufbau!


----------



## butmymemory (18. Februar 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## Sandstone´05 (19. Februar 2012)

tuut tuut... die Post kommt....


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Sandstone´05 schrieb:


> tuut tuut... die Post kommt....



Ist das Foto an den ehemaligen Tagebaubereichen gemacht worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2012)

Sieht nach Störmthaler See aus - also JA!


----------



## Sandstone´05 (20. Februar 2012)

Ja ist korrekt - Störmthaler See im Süden Leipzigs.


----------



## sven_the_man (27. Februar 2012)

dann will ich auch mal.
stumpjumper fsr elite 2008 in größe L





habe mir den rahmen mit dämpfer und der 03/2011 fox federgabel  (sondermodell für trek) im dezember als gebrauchtset über ebay geholt  und dann aufgebaut.
als hardtailers erstes fully bin ich mit den 120 mm top zufrieden.

dran kam:

- 2012 er xt bremsen (208 /180) -> sind der hammer
- xt komplettgruppe 3 x 10
- truvativ worldcup vorbau
- truvativ noir wv lenker in 680 mm
- ritchey wcs griffe
- kindshock vario sattelstütze
- fizik tundra sattel 
- dt swiss pw 1600 lrs (ist nicht der beste / leichtseste, aber völlig i.o.)
- xt klickies (im winter mit flats unterwegs)
- rocket ron / racing ralph (im winter mit nobby nics)

- 12,6 kg find ich i.o. zumal ich weiß, wo der speck sitzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sattelstütze und lrs)...und es fährt sich einfach geil !!!

...noch nicht auf dem bild zu sehen - mein "unterfahrschutz" (ein stück  kunststoffschutzblech zurechtschnitten und mit kabelbinder angezurrrrt) -  alle kabel und leitungen unterm kurbellager langzuwursten is irgendwie  komisch...es kommen auf meinen wegen auch festere hindernisse in  gegebener höhe vor


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2012)

150/140mm 26er 11.8 kg für die alpensaison







100/100mm 29er 13.5 kg für sonntagsfahrten.....





100mm 29er 9.98kg der kilometerschlucker


----------



## mi2 (4. März 2012)

eine sehr schöne bikesammlung


----------



## Nordpol (4. März 2012)

für jeden Einsatzzweck was dabei..., 

aaaaber, wo ist das schöne titus geblieben...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> für jeden Einsatzzweck was dabei...,
> 
> aaaaber, wo ist das schöne titus geblieben...


 WEGEN NICHTGEBRAUCHS VERKAUFT


----------



## killa187 (6. März 2012)

Hab ein bischen mehr Farbe ins spiel gebracht.


----------



## RagazziFully (6. März 2012)

Also wenn du die untauglichen Streetreifen und -Pedale gegen was vernünftiges tauschst, dann ist es ein schönes Bike..  aber der gründe WTB Silverado ist top.


----------



## killa187 (6. März 2012)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Also wenn du die untauglichen Streetreifen und -Pedale gegen was vernünftiges tauschst, dann ist es ein schönes Bike..  aber der gründe WTB Silverado ist top.



Reifen sind ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Gelaende und Stadt, komme nunmal aus Berlin und nicht ausm Harz. Ausserdem sind sie mit Profil nur nicht so ausgepraegt und nen Downhill werd ich damit wohl in Berlin nicht fahren. Click Pedalen kommen mir nicht ans Rad und die Icon Pedalen sind fuer grosse Fuesse das beste fuer unter 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke85 (7. März 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier mal 2 aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hirsch
> Bin gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurückgekommen, wirklich verdammt kalt.
> ...



Hey,

kannst du mal die Befestigung deines Smartphones / Handys / Ding da näher zeigen? Ist das ne Eigenkonstruktion?

Suche genau sowas für mein Smartphone, weil ich das beim Biken intensiv nutze (GPS, HF, etc.)

Gruß


----------



## volki3 (7. März 2012)

Es ist ein Garmin Edge 800 und kein Smartphones....


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2012)

hab auch ein "touren"(trainingsrad):


----------



## Markus82 (7. März 2012)

Hier mein Spielzeug ;-)


----------



## SingleLight (7. März 2012)

Dat FAT sieht aus wie aus den 80er, was aber nicht negativ gemeint ist

Das On-One ist echt schick, sind die Scheiben nicht ein wenig klein?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2012)

sind ganz normale 160er. mehr brauch ich net.


----------



## Kiefer (7. März 2012)

duke85 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kannst du mal die Befestigung deines Smartphones / Handys / Ding da näher zeigen? Ist das ne Eigenkonstruktion?
> 
> ...



Hi duke85

Wie volki schon geschrieben hat.
Es handelt sich um einen  Garmin Edge 800.

Gruß
Hasi


----------



## hefra (7. März 2012)

nopain-nogain: Was hast du den auf das Unterrohr geklebt? Ich dachte erst da ist ein Di2 Akku...
Bei dir sieht ein 29er aus wie ein normales MTB  Irgendwann brauche ich auch so ein Gerät.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

das ist nen schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (7. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> WEGEN NICHTGEBRAUCHS VERKAUFT



 Dann dürfte ich nur noch zwei Räder haben......


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2012)

Jep, ist ein schlach. Klapperfrei, nervt Net und unter dem Sattel ist dezent das taillight 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk


----------



## waldwild (8. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab auch ein "touren"(trainingsrad):



Sieht gut aus, wenn sie wenigstens die "Kindergrößen"  nicht immer so ein langes Oberrohr verbauen würden.


brauch selber 16'' aufgrund der stummelbeinchen


----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

waldwild schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wenn sie wenigstens die "Kindergrößen"  nicht immer so ein langes Oberrohr verbauen würden.
> 
> 
> brauch selber 16'' aufgrund der stummelbeinchen



Dir ist schon klar, dass es sich hier um ein 29er handelt? Stummelbeinchen hat der Nopain sicher nicht wenn man sich mal Bilder im Fahren ansieht


----------



## waldwild (10. März 2012)

eh klar , dachte an die On-Ones im Allgemeinen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

waldwild schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wenn sie wenigstens die "Kindergrößen"  nicht immer so ein langes Oberrohr verbauen würden.
> 
> 
> brauch selber 16'' aufgrund der stummelbeinchen





waldwild schrieb:


> eh klar , dachte an die On-Ones im Allgemeinen.




 

Dann kauf den Rahmen nach deiner gewünschten OR-Länge und genieße die Beinfreiheit durch ein tiefes, kurzes Sitzrohr, bzw ein abfallendes OR.
Schönere Optik inklusive!
Gerade DIE Geo mag ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2012)

.. kicher


----------



## dnM (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dann kauf den Rahmen nach deiner gewünschten OR-Länge und genieße die Beinfreiheit durch ein tiefes, kurzes Sitzrohr, bzw ein abfallendes OR.
> Schönere Optik inklusive!
> Gerade DIE Geo mag ich!



andere sind einfach froh, das sie überhaupt mal nen Rahmen bekommen wo kein 120er Vorbau montiert werden muss um gescheit zu fahren.

Ist doch gut das sich in England paar Leute um die Dackelbeinfraktion kümmern!


----------



## Sahnie (11. März 2012)

Hier mal meins. Wiegt 10 Kilogramm und noch mit V-Brake. Wohne im flachen Norden. Für die eine Abfahrt (vom Elm) wo man die Bremse mal betätigt reicht die dicke...


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

da haste recht, das reicht für elm und asse


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2012)

Sahnie, wo ist denn eigentlich in der Nähe des Elm´s ne Fußballhauptstadt? Habe ne ganze Weile in BS gewohnt und da war weit und breit nix von Fußballhauptstadt zu sehen. 
Naja, egal. 

Ne schwarze Stütze wäre hübscher und was wiegt denn der Rahmen dass die Waage nur 10kg anzeigt? Oder geht die nur bis zehn Kilo?

Grüße...


----------



## Sahnie (11. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sahnie, wo ist denn eigentlich in der Nähe des Elm´s ne Fußballhauptstadt? Habe ne ganze Weile in BS gewohnt und da war weit und breit nix von Fußballhauptstadt zu sehen.
> Naja, egal.
> 
> Ne schwarze Stütze wäre hübscher und was wiegt denn der Rahmen dass die Waage nur 10kg anzeigt? Oder geht die nur bis zehn Kilo?
> ...



Braunschweig liegt ganz in der Nähe. Der Rahmen wiegt 1600 Gramm. Das Rad sieht nach schnöder Serie aus. Es ist aber eine ganze Menge XTR. NoTubes, Tune, Carbon und Tralala verbaut. Auch die Manitous sind zwar günstig, aber sehr leicht ab Werk.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2012)

Möcht hier mal mein Touren-/Trailbike das Ghost AMR vorstellen









Gewechselt hab ich bisher:
-SLX Schalthebel und Bremse gegen 2012 XT was eine deutliche Verbesserung war
-der langweilige Ritchey Comp Lenker gegen einen SIXPACK SAM Lenker
- auch der 80er Ritchey Vorbau wich einen 3T ASX Pro Vorbau in 70er Länge.

Gewechselt wird noch die Ritchey Sattelstütze aber bin noch nicht schlüssig welche es wird.
Wobei ne anständige 34.9er zu finden ist auch nicht wirklich leicht.

Das Bike macht bergauf sowie bergab so unheimlich viel Spaß


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. März 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Möcht hier mal mein Touren-/Trailbike das Ghost AMR vorstellen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1068171
> 
> ...



inwiefern verbesserung, möchte meinen der unterschied zwischen xt und slx ist für uns nur marginal und eher nur am messgerät sichtbar...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2012)

Also fährst du SLX? 

Ich bin beide gefahren und der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Der Hebelweg bis zum Gangwechsel aufs größere Ritzel ist kürzer und viel direkter.
Das man gleich 2 Ritzel aufeinmal runter schalten kann ist auch ein Sprung nach vorn. 
Wir reden von den Schalthebeln?


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sahnie, wo ist denn eigentlich in der Nähe des Elm´s ne Fußballhauptstadt? Habe ne ganze Weile in BS gewohnt und da war weit und breit nix von Fußballhauptstadt zu sehen.
> Naja, egal.
> 
> Ne schwarze Stütze wäre hübscher und was wiegt denn der Rahmen dass die Waage nur 10kg anzeigt? Oder geht die nur bis zehn Kilo?
> ...



du auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. März 2012)

Ja und es war, jetzt so rückblickend, ganz lustig. 
Aber das waren auch die wilden Jahre meines Lebens.


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja und es war, jetzt so rückblickend, ganz lustig.
> Aber das waren auch die wilden Jahre meines Lebens.




ging mir 100% genauso


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2012)

Aber wir haben nicht zufällig gemeinsam Steine in die Deutsche Bank geworfen, die Hafenstraße verteidigt und sind morgens zusammen volltrunken durch Kreuzberg getaumelt - oder?


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber wir haben nicht zufällig gemeinsam Steine in die Deutsche Bank geworfen, die Hafenstraße verteidigt und sind morgens zusammen volltrunken durch Kreuzberg getaumelt - oder?



haha,

nein nein, da war ich dann doch nicht dabei


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2012)

Dann waren Deine Jahre nicht wirklich wild! 
So, jetzt müssen wir die Klappe halten, sonst gibts hier Ärger!!!


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann waren Deine Jahre nicht wirklich wild!
> So, jetzt müssen wir die Klappe halten, sonst gibts hier Ärger!!!




hehe ok ich bin schon still. 
 					Originally Posted by *Metrum* 

 
 				Aber wir haben  nicht zufällig gemeinsam Steine in die Deutsche Bank geworfen, die  Hafenstraße verteidigt und sind morgens zusammen volltrunken durch  Kreuzberg getaumelt - oder?

kommt dem ganzen aber schon sehr nahe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

Na da haben sich ja zwei gefunden...


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2012)

Na dass ist ja wieder ein gefundenes Fressen für Dich! 
Nix los im Taunus?!
Postet mal bitte einer fix n Bild von nem Bike!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2012)

..von nem BIKE - net von so nem teil ....


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

sorry, was mit stützrädern habe ich grade nicht im angebot.


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..von nem BIKE - net von so nem teil ....




wieso, ist halt nen bike für erwachsene


----------



## hhninja81 (11. März 2012)

Würde ich so nehmen!


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2012)

.... eher für riesen oder seltsame ...


----------



## RagazziFully (11. März 2012)

Iwo Niner sind 'ne Wucht.. mit der hauseigenen Carbongabel erst recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

Blutbuche wieder...   Jetzt hatte ja fast an Besserung deiner Kommentare geglaubt, aber nix.... 
Ich glaube das sind *chronische PMS* bei dir!?


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2012)

Für Altersstarrsinn ist sie noch zu jung - oder? 
Ich bin auch nicht wirklich überzeugt von den großen Rädern, halte aber die Fresse.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Für Altersstarrsinn ist sie noch zu jung - oder?
> Ich bin auch nicht wirklich überzeugt von den großen Rädern, halte aber die Fresse.



Noch ein Grund mehr, warum ich dich verdammt gut leiden kann!   
Bist schon ein braver Bub.

Grüße aus dem Taunus, mein Lieber!

------------------------------------------

Aus dem Nachbar-Fred  -  sehr geil:  

Baum des Schreckens


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na da haben sich ja zwei gefunden...



Sind halt nicht so unter Kontrolle wie Du.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sind halt nicht so unter Kontrolle wie Du.


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2012)

stimmt - meine finger gleiten zur tastatur , ob ich will ,  oder  nicht .. kann einfach nix dagegen machen ...  es ist, als ob eine höhere macht  ihre hand im spiel hat ...  hexenwerk , gemeines ...


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> stimmt - meine finger gleiten zur tastatur , ob ich will ,  oder  nicht .. kann einfach nix dagegen machen ...  es ist, als ob eine höhere macht  ihre hand im spiel hat ...  hexenwerk , gemeines ...



Wo ist die Inquisition?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2012)

das lustige ist... oft muss ich die kommentare vond er komioschen buche lesen, obwohl ich ihn normal ignoriere... irgendwie gehoert sein konstantes geflame mittlerweile echt dazu. quasi als zwingende bildunterschrift fuer jedes 29er bild


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (12. März 2012)

So hier mal meine Bikes...

Das Ding habe ich für meine bessere Hälfte zusammengeschraubt, aber ich glaube ich fahre öfter damit als sie 





Mein Fully





Mein Tourer





Mein ehemaliges Tourenbike, was jetzt auf der Rolle ist.


----------



## Bassi.s (12. März 2012)

Das sind ja optisch richtige Leckerbissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (12. März 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Bikes...
> 
> Das Ding habe ich für meine bessere Hälfte zusammengeschraubt, aber ich glaube ich fahre öfter damit als sie
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1077221
> ...



da kann man ja froh sein das dein neuer tourer nicht von der zecke gebissen wurde, wie die kettenstrebe des alten


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2012)

@bassi :  !!! you made my day ...


----------



## david99 (14. März 2012)

special restekiste aufbau


----------



## Popeye34 (14. März 2012)

soll das schon ein Aprilscherz sein?


----------



## david99 (14. März 2012)

nein... denk dir "special" weg


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2012)

David, stell das Bike mal noch drei Meter hinter den Schrank, dann wirds ein schönes Bild!


----------



## david99 (14. März 2012)

neid


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2012)

Mist - durchschaut!


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

congrats: du hast FRANKENSTEIN auf reifen erschaffen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





als reste in der "KISTE", waren die sachen doch gut...ich sehe das als störung der totenruhe (auch wenn nur die reifen mal lebendig waren)... schade um die kabelbinder... 
wenigstens musst du keine angst vor diebstahl haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

Als Bahnhofsrad sicher zu gebrauchen.


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

lustig wie manch einer gleich abgeht 

was konkret stört die herren stylepolizisten denn an der kiste? dass keine bunten abziehbildchen drauf sind oder dass sich keine blechscheiben und ölschläuche am rad befinden? ich steh nun mal nicht auf ranzigen einheitsbrei...

bin gespannt


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> lustig wie manch einer gleich abgeht
> 
> was konkret stört die herren stylepolizisten denn an der kiste? dass keine bunten abziehbildchen drauf sind oder dass sich keine blechscheiben und ölschläuche am rad befinden? ich steh nun mal nicht auf ranzigen einheitsbrei...
> 
> bin gespannt



dei rad ist der einheitsbrei schlechthin, bestimmt 500000x verkauft in baumärkten, supermärkten etc. 

hier geht´s nicht um style, sonder cc und touren bikes, nicht wie schon erwähnt um 18kg+ bahnhofsräder...

mit der kiste schaffst du keinen x und die tourentauglichkeit attestiere ich dir mit NULL

und wer keinen einheitsbrei will, der steckt sich 30k+ ein und zu leuten à la markus storck und lässt sich ´n einzelstück aufbauen...

und abgehen tut hier keiner...mein kleiner!

mit deinem post bespottest du diesen fred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (15. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich da mal zu den Fragen an Nopian einmischen darf: das ist ein 36er Blatt und wie kommst du darauf dass er 2Fach fährt ? und dazu noch eine solche schwachsinnige Kombi 28/32

Ist nur ein 36er Blatt mit der Kefü. Und ich denke die Gabel ergibt sich daraus das es nur ein TRAININGSRAD ist.

VG
Marco


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

Roibuschtee schrieb:


> Nun, man hat ja nur 1 leben, und die zeit ist zu schade, um hässliche, schlechte räder zu fahren....





Roibuschtee schrieb:


> Gabel ist nix.


gabel ist ne raidon x3, luftgefedert... also wenn man keine ahnung hat... rest is bekannt 


man kann also zusammenfaßen: es gefällt dir nicht, es ist nicht teuer genug. ich lach mich weg 

noch andere vorschläge?




gasok.ONE schrieb:


> hier geht´s nicht um style, sonder cc und touren bikes, nicht wie schon erwähnt um 18kg+ bahnhofsräder...
> 
> mit der kiste schaffst du keinen x und die tourentauglichkeit attestiere ich dir mit NULL


null ahnung  das rad wiegt erheblich weniger, außerdem bist du kein arzt, kannst also NIX attestieren 


gasok.ONE schrieb:


> mein kleiner!


wie groß bist du?


und damit einige nicht gleich zu den blutdruckpillen greifen müssen: es ist ein zwischending zwischen stadtschlampe UND cc/touren-rad


----------



## surfhamburg (15. März 2012)

Dann mal konstruktive Kritik:
Positiv: 
- Klares Farbschema in Schwarz und Silber, leider nicht 100% konsequent zwischen polierter und matter oberfläche
- Es ist sicherlich fahrbar

Offene Fragen:
- Kabelverlegung (Wäscheleine) der Hinterradbremse ist handwerklich nicht sehr schön gelöst und vermutlich einem knackigen Druckpunkt etc. nicht förderlich
- Einsatzzweck: Die Geometrie, Pedale und Rahmen ist eher auf harten Einsatz (Drops, Trial?) geeicht, jedoch dagegen spricht RaRa und Furious Fred als Reifen

In Summe ist somit fraglich ob der Fahrer ein einfaches Stadtfahrrad will, wo er mit komfortabler Geo cruist oder ob er hiermit echte Touren von 2-3 Stunden mit Höhenmetern etc. abspult.  

Somit bezieht sich meine Kritik nicht auf den Low Budget Aufbau sondern eher auch entweder m.E. handwerkliche Fehler bzw. etwas klarer auf den Verwendungszweck ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

sehr schön, es gibt hier NORMALE menschen 

zu den farben - ist mir auch aufgefallen, es sind bisher nur teile dran die noch rumlagen, hab den rahmen grad für ne schmale mark aus dem bikemarkt erstanden. die züge kommen noch anders, soll durchgehend unterm oberrohr verlegt werden. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die zughalter oben einfach abflexen/schleifen kann/sollte...

plattformpedale müssen sein, auf was anderem fühl ich mich nicht wohl. die reifen gefallen mir einfach - leicht & schnell am hr, grip am vr. der fred läuft schon seit über einem jahr in der stadt, außer einem einzigen snakebite hält er bisher.

es soll wie gesagt ne mischung aus beidem sein, die längere stütze ist schon unterwegs...

kritik ist außerordentlich erwünscht, solang es kein dummlall wie weiter oben ist


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (15. März 2012)

Das Forum verkommt immer mehr zum Kindergarten. Hier wird immer mehr drumrum gelabert, alles schlecht gemacht, was einem nicht gefällt usw...

Wenn euch das Bike nicht passt, dann haltet euch doch einfach mal mit euren Sprüchen zurück! Ich kann nicht leugnen das es rein optisch kein Hingucker is, aber es wird seinen Zweck erfüllen! 

Solche Aussagen wie, "damit schaffst du keinen X oder Tourentauglichkeit ist gleich 0" sind ja mal selten dämlich. Natürlich kann man mit dem Ding ne Tour fahren. Vielleicht ist der Eigentümer des Rades sogar schneller und besser auf ner Tour als ihr alle zusammen? 

Achso und vor 30 Jahren sind auch schon Leute über die Alpen, überleg mal was die für Material hatten und die habens auch geschafft, warum sollte es mit dieser Kiste nicht gehen?


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da mal zu den Fragen an Nopian einmischen darf: das ist ein 36er Blatt und wie kommst du darauf dass er 2Fach fährt ? und dazu noch eine solche schwachsinnige Kombi 28/32
> 
> Ist nur ein 36er Blatt mit der Kefü. Und ich denke die Gabel ergibt sich daraus das es nur ein TRAININGSRAD ist.
> 
> ...



ist ein weisser schriftzug nehme ich mal an und es erscheint dir als opt. täuschung


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2012)

Roibuschtee schrieb:


> das sieht ja mal ganz fahrbar aus!
> nicht so absurd mit Vorbnbaulänge/Neigung und Schaltwerk, wie das andere...
> 
> welches andere meinst du? mein zaboo?
> ...



danke


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> solang es kein dummlall wie weiter oben ist



dann erzähl hier doch auch nichts von keinbockaufeinheitsbreiblablabla...

hollandräder sind individueller als es das deinige ist...

@ mit-alu-heizen

was die minute aber nicht zu einer schlechten gabel macht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2012)

jooo,... schlecht ist die minute net... aber es liegen halt doch welten zur lefty dazwischen.
fuers trainingsrad reicht es... zumal ich halt ein 9mmschnellspanner vorderrad reinstecken kann (dynamo).
aber die lefty mit 80mm liegt weeeeesentlich besser, als die 100mm minute.
sie ist trotz 300g weniger weeeeeeeeeesentlich steifer.

aber fahren kann man mit der minute schooo... (solange bis ich dann doch mal an ne guenstige 140mm lefty laufe )


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jooo,... schlecht ist die minute net... aber es liegen halt doch welten zur lefty dazwischen.
> fuers trainingsrad reicht es... zumal ich halt ein 9mmschnellspanner vorderrad reinstecken kann (dynamo).
> aber die lefty mit 80mm liegt weeeeesentlich besser, als die 100mm minute.
> sie ist trotz 300g weniger weeeeeeeeeesentlich steifer.
> ...



also ich möchte meinen hier sind wenige die nicht den arm heben (mich eingeschlossen), wenn du sie fragst ob sie bock auf lefty haben, aber wenn dann will ich schon die carbon elo mit spannung spass und spiel... und die ist momentan, nach neuem lrs nicht drin


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2012)

elo? das soll gar nix koennen. 
ich hab ne dlr. das ist nice. aber am liebsten haette ich ne pbr mit xloc remote. aber das heist entweder ne neue lfty (>700euro) oder 400 euro fuer den umbau...
da bleib ich bei meiner dlr mit mechanischem remote


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber am liebsten haette ich ne pbr mit xloc remote



dann will ich die auch!!!

goil sind die biester ja sch und von satter steifig wie ansprechverhalten liest und hört man ja immer... aber wie du schon sagst der preis... und bei mir zwei kids und ´nem shoppaholic zur frau, dslr und schuhtick zum hobby,...bleibt sie erstmal ´n träumchen


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> dann erzähl hier doch auch nichts von keinbockaufeinheitsbreiblablabla...
> 
> hollandräder siindividueller als es das deinige ist...



dann hast du wohl eine gestörte wahrnehmung? mindestens jedes zweite rad hier ist knallbunt und hat 85 aufkleberchen - schlimmer wie n weihnachtsbaum. DAS find ich langweilig und öde.





Roibuschtee schrieb:


> nee, nee!
> 
> DU gehst hier doch regelmässig ab, haust vollst drauf!
> und dann so einen erbärmlichen baumarktschrott zu zeigen....
> ...



OMFG was bist du denn fürn choleriker 

durch ständige wiederholung wird dein gesülze auch nicht wahrer. KEINES der teile stammt aus dem baumarkt - du siehst, du hast also null checkung. und nochmal für dich: es ist eine *stadtschlampe*/cc-rad. soll ich vielleicht noch bunte buchstaben machen?

nur als gut gemeinter rat: ich empfehle dir dringend weniger rotes fleisch zu essen, außerdem solltest du dich mal beim hausarzt durchchecken lassen.

du hast übrigens meinen vollen respekt dafür dass du noch nicht versucht hast mich persönlich anzugreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2012)

soooo teuer ist ne alu au nimmer... ne "alte" dlr gibts fuer um die 300... aber dafuer kann man die auch seeeeeeeeeeehr lange fahren und die wartung ist au billig 

ach ja... bilder:



hier sieht man den "fixierten" nokon... und der bontrager hat ne "lustige" bolzertour net ueberlebt


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (15. März 2012)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung um das rad von david nicht ganz. Und auch die damit verbundene Feindseligkeit mancher User.

Er hat doch geschrieben RESTERAD !! und der Thread heißt : eure cc und TOUREN-Räder. und mit dem Ding kann man doch Touren fahren.
Ob es super schön oder Megahässlich ist, ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber manche posten hier Räder mit Rizer und Hörnchen, 5 verschiedenen Rot oder Blau eloxal Tönen oder angebliche CC Schleudern mit ner Klingel so schwer wie mancher sattel.........

VG
Marco


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ob es super schön oder Megahässlich ist, ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber manche posten hier Räder mit Rizer und Hörnchen, 5 verschiedenen Rot oder Blau eloxal Tönen oder angebliche CC Schleudern mit ner Klingel so schwer wie mancher sattel.........



 

lass sie machen... im "real life" haben sie wahrscheinlich nicht groß gelegenheit auf den putz zu hauen.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (15. März 2012)

Roibuschtee schrieb:


> nee, nee!
> 
> DU gehst hier doch regelmässig ab, haust vollst drauf!
> und dann so einen erbärmlichen baumarktschrott zu zeigen....
> ...



Wie geil is das denn...???? 

So ähnlich hört es sich immer an, wenn ich mein Kind im Kindergarten hole und irgendwem der Ball oder sonst was weggenommen wurde. 

Wie ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben hatte, dieses Forum verkommt so langsam!


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> soooo teuer ist ne alu au nimmer... ne "alte" dlr gibts fuer um die 300... aber dafuer kann man die auch seeeeeeeeeeehr lange fahren und die wartung ist au billig



per PM anbieten, wenn du mal wieder über sowas stolperst!


----------



## stevensmanic (15. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> soooo teuer ist ne alu au nimmer... ne "alte" dlr gibts fuer um die 300... aber dafuer kann man die auch seeeeeeeeeeehr lange fahren und die wartung ist au billig


 
an mich dann auch pm. würde da gleich zwei von nehmen


----------



## Ianus (15. März 2012)

Frühling is coming


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2012)

pure p0rn... nur net wirklich alltagstauglich... aber g0il!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (15. März 2012)

Die weißen Reifen finde ich nicht so prall. Passen zwar hier sehr gut ins Gesamtbild mit den Griffen und dem sattel, aber dennoch finde ich sie nicht toll.

Aber sonst fetzt die Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

oldie but VERY goldie...
mit 18 hette ich auch mal ´n schönen attitudeaufbau, der aber knapp zwei jahre später unfreiwillig den besitzer wechselte (jugendlicher leichtsinn), die farbe deines lacks gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

so dann reiche ich, nach längerer zeit, auch mal wieder was von mir nach...

letzte updates

972er carbon lang
xm 1550er
xpedo xcf 05ac


----------



## SingleLight (15. März 2012)

Das Klein ist schon geil, aber auch ich finde die weißen Reifen bischen übertrieben, würde ich so irgendwie das Gefühl haben das mich jeder anglötzt deswegen

Aber sonst echt


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

@gasok

is das tourentauglich, mit dem flatbar? tun da nicht die handgelenke weh?

was machstn wenn auf ner tour der plastekäfig vom schaltwerk bricht?


----------



## maddda (15. März 2012)

> is das tourentauglich, mit dem flatbar? tun da nicht die handgelenke weh?
> 
> was machstn wenn auf ner tour der plastekäfig vom schaltwerk bricht?




Muss man das verstehen

Gibt tausende Starter, die jedes Jahr mit Flatbars 24h Rennen fahren und die Carbonkäfige von 972er haben sich als äusserst zuverlässig herausgestellt


BTW @gasok.ONE finde das Bike echt Geil, da gibbet nix zu meckern


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

ich höre und lese wiederum viel von schmerzen durch verdrehte handgelenke... ich frag auch nach seinen erfahrungen, nicht nach denen von irgendwem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. März 2012)

Ich fahre auch das Shadow Carbon und das schon seit einigen 1000 km. Das ist sehr zuverlässig. Hatte bis jetzt wirklich gar keine Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk. Ich fahre auch nen flat und habe nur ein Rad für alles. Hab da keine Probleme aber ich hab auch noch Barends dran. da kann man dann öfter mal umgreifen wenn es doch unangenehm wird. Das hilft schon enorm.


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab da keine Probleme aber ich hab auch noch Barends dran. da kann man dann öfter mal umgreifen wenn es doch unangenehm wird. Das hilft schon enorm.


das mag ich glauben, aber wenn man sieht dass einige wegen problemen mit den gelenken wochenlang pausieren müssen entscheid ich mich doch lieber für nen riser


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2012)

Das ist doch nur das typische "carbon geht vom abschauen kaput" gefasel.
Ich hab schon sooo viele aluteile zerstoehrt, aber noch nie carbon!

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> "carbon geht vom abschauen kaput"


na das is doch nun unsinn  aber wenn du das sagst...

ich seh grad du hast das xperia pro, wie lang hältn der akku durch? android-typisch 1 tag oder auch mal länger?


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. März 2012)

Wasn dummgelaber hier.....geh lieber Biken, ist denke ich sinnvoller als son Dünnschiss zu schreiben... (komme übrigens gerade von selbigen, endlich wirds Sommer!  )


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> @gasok
> 
> is das tourentauglich, mit dem flatbar? tun da nicht die handgelenke weh?
> 
> was machstn wenn auf ner tour der plastekäfig vom schaltwerk bricht?



dummschwätzer, der hält mehr aus als ´n alu (der im selben fall verbiegt,oder gar das sw abreisst) belastungspitzen carbon liegen weit über denen von alu.

wie war das mit wenn man keine ahnung hat??? 

vernüntige handschuhe an und mach dir jede 100km+ tour mit


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> Wasn dummgelaber hier.....geh lieber Biken, ist denke ich sinnvoller als son Dünnschiss zu schreiben...)



hat man dir nicht beigebracht sich rauszuhalten wenn man nicht mitreden kann?

im übrigen war ich heut schon 3 std radfahren und 1 std beim krafttraining, sollte reichen


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. März 2012)

Süß.

Finde es witzig, erst beschwert man sich, dass andere Müll schreiben und dann bringt man selber nur noch unqualifizierte Kommentare. Klingt nach Kindergarten.


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

was ist denn nach deiner definition "unqualifiziert?



SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> Klingt nach Kindergarten.


ich versuche meinen mitmenschen möglichst auf gleichem niveau zu begegnen, das vulgär-wörterbuch hast du ausgepackt...




gasok.ONE schrieb:


> *belastungspitzen carbon liegen weit über denen von alu.*
> 
> wie war das mit wenn man keine ahnung hat???


frag ich dich  diese pauschalisierung ist nicht wahr.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> was ist denn nach deiner definition "unqualifiziert?
> 
> 
> ich versuche meinen mitmenschen möglichst auf gleichem niveau zu begegnen



Die Frage ist, warum man sich auf das Niveau begeben muss?

Er hat Dein Teilekisterad schlecht gemacht, also machst Du sein Rad schlecht...So läufts doch im Moment, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> Er hat Dein Teilekisterad schlecht gemacht, also machst Du sein Rad schlecht...So läufts doch im Moment, oder seh ich das falsch?


ja. er hat zwar ohne angabe von gründen behauptet dass mein rad nicht tourentauglich sei, das ändert aber nichts daran dass ich flatbars schon immer höchst ungesund fand.


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> frag ich dich  diese pauschalisierung ist nicht wahr.



also jetzt bist dubei mir völlig raus...........................ignore


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

verstehst wieder nich wa... es is schwachsinn pauschal zu behaupten carbon sei stabiler als alu, es kommt IMMER auf die art der verarbeitung an.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. März 2012)

Siehst Du? Er ignoriert Dich auch, machs einfach auch so. Und schon haben wir Freds die wieder lesenswert sind.


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

nö, ich find das lächerlich... hat was von 







und das nur weil man keine argumente hat...


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. März 2012)

Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu ^^

Aber manchmal ist das besser, gibt hier genug Trolle, die man besser ignoriert. Sonst bekomm ich noch Kopfschmerzen beim lesen...


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

das ist richtig, aber jetzt mal ehrlich... wer selbst andere ohne sinn und verstand, vor allem ohne eine begründung (trotz nachfrage) auf eine ganze dumme art kritisiert und dann - wenn er selbst kritik bekommt, die auch noch gut begründet ist - sich die ohren zuhält und laut LALALALA singt, sogar noch beleidigt... der ist einfach nur ein ganz armes würstchen. sehe ich das verkehrt?

wie ich bereits sagte - im "real life" nix zu melden, um muss es dann hier kompensieren... traurig.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (15. März 2012)

signed. Sorry wenn ich da immer n bisschen unflätig werde, aber mich nervt sowas halt.
Aber jetzt schluss damit 

Ich poste hier jetzt auch noch mal n Bild, damit der Fred weitergeht, hab ich zwar schonmal gepostet im Specialized Fred, aber is wurscht.


----------



## nonfar (15. März 2012)

Ich find ein paar schöne Bilder wären wieder gut und das ganze Thema Restekiste,Alu oder Carbon,bunt oder nicht ist auch mal gut denn wir sind nicht im Race fred wo die Renner sind !
Jeder hat sein Geschmack und dann kann man auch mal sowas reinstellen !Man muß dann aber auch mit leben wenn ein paar was zu schreiben !Obs passt oder nicht !Deswegen muß man kein Kindergarten machen !
und nun bitte wieder das wesentliche "Bikes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonfar (15. März 2012)

So wie das Epic 
Liebe das Hinterbauprinzip


----------



## Northern lite (15. März 2012)

geht ja gar nicht!!

ein Hoch auf die Ignorierfunktion

den geistigen Dünnschiss von David99 muß ICH jetzt nicht mehr lesen!!!

(bitte den Troll nicht zitieren.... Danke!!!)


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

troll


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2012)

...schönes speci ´ !


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

ist doch gut jetzt!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

Roibuschtee schrieb:


> ich finde es krass, wie dermassen der david abgeht...
> 
> Wie Zäpfchen...
> 
> ...



Dich sollte man auf Igno setzen 


Von heute (Resterad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

Roibuschtee schrieb:


> die reaktion von dem David wiederum ist so, wie man Ihn kennt...beleidigend, cholerisch, aggressiv...


genau dieses verhalten hast du heute gezeigt, und das ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen. hast du irgendeinen beweis wo ich beleidigt habe? junge lass dir bloß helfen 

im übrigen kennst du mich genauso gut wie der osterhase den weihnachtsmann...


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

für meinen freund, den roibuschtee-trinker... noch ein foto


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

Es soll ja hier kein Streit und rumgezicke Thread werden 


Rahmen ist ein entlackter Bulls Sharptail, war mein erstes MTB.
Das Oberrohr ist eigentlich recht kurz, musste da mit Setbackstptze und 120er Vorbau gegensteuern.
Für den Winter oder nur zum Training ist die Kiste genau richtig.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. März 2012)

SplashingKrusty schrieb:


> signed. Sorry wenn ich da immer n bisschen unflätig werde, aber mich nervt sowas halt.
> Aber jetzt schluss damit
> 
> Ich poste hier jetzt auch noch mal n Bild, damit der Fred weitergeht, hab ich zwar schonmal gepostet im Specialized Fred, aber is wurscht.



Immer ran damit, schmuckes Rad, ne Sid würde vom Komponentenmix noch n bisschen besser passen, aber egal


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. März 2012)

Ich finde das Speci geil.
Die roten Farbtupfer sind genau richtig. Nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig. Echt Klasse das Teil. Hinterbauprinzip ist ja eh der Hammer. Bin beim Händler mal eins gefahren

Wie funzt das mit MedCage und 3 Fach ?

VG
Marco


----------



## swift daddy (16. März 2012)

damit's mit der Galerie weitergeht: mein Rush jetzt mit 68mm Vector Carbon 8° ... im Hintergrund das Scalpel der besseren Hälfte; sackschwer und optisch absolut nicht IBC-konform, aber trotzdem 110 Km-marathontauglich


----------



## SplashingKrusty (16. März 2012)

Danke für das Lob.

Ich denke als nächstes kommt auch ne SID oder ne Durin dran, mal sehen. Bin relativ schwer und deshalb der Einbau der Reba, bei mir kommts auf das letzte Gramm nicht an.

Funktion ist gut, aber werde demnächst wahrscheinlich auf 2-Fach umbauen.

Einzig die Pedale am Rad hab ich wieder getauscht, die Eggbeater waren ein Test, aber komme mit SPD pedalen besser zurecht.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (16. März 2012)

@ swift daddy: Sind doch beides Schicke Räder, eins sogar mit Trainingsgewicht hinten dran


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2012)

das scalpel ist doch ok... aber das da weder fatty, noch lefty drin ist... DAS ist ein verbrechen 

acvh ja... wie zufrieden bist du mit dme singletrailer? bei mir steht auch einer an... gerne per pm.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> genau dieses verhalten hast du heute gezeigt, und das ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen. hast du irgendeinen beweis wo ich beleidigt habe? junge lass dir bloß helfen
> 
> im übrigen kennst du mich genauso gut wie der osterhase den weihnachtsmann...



Sieh es doch mal so: Du mußt nicht auf alles antworten. Wenn Du nicht wegen jedes Trollpostings solch ein Faß aufmachst bzw. nicht jeden, der Kritik an Deinem Rad äußert, angreifst, und Dir stattdessen Deinen Teil denkst und ggf. die Ignorierfunktion nutzt, mußt Du Dich weniger ärgern, und der Thread wäre nicht mit einer seitenlangen Nonsense-Diskussion gefüllt. Der interessierte Leser/Betrachter ist durchaus ebenfalls in der Lage, sich seinen Teil zu denken, so dass man sich nicht bei jedem Angriff lange rechtfertigen oder zum Gegenangriff übergehen muss.

So, jetzt habe ich auch noch zu dem Gequatsche beigetragen. Fotos werden am Wochenende nachgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (16. März 2012)

recht haste... jetz hab ICH mir noch 6 verwarnungspunkte eingehandelt, weil ich lediglich auf die angriffe reagiert habe


----------



## wellness_28 (16. März 2012)

mein Hawk gestern im Harz


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

Alt aber gut...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

Hat was ironisches  -  mit Doppelbrückenfork an der flachen See.
Aber schönes Pic.


----------



## H.R. (16. März 2012)

Alt..serie..aber immer noch schnell


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

Das ist ´ne Votec und das Mittelmeer....See!?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ´ne Votec und das Mittelmeer....See!?!




Angeber! Billige Fototapete, da..


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Angeber! Billige Fototapete, da..


Ne, ne, ne... Das ist auf Mallorca! Links vom Ballermann


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Angeber! Billige Fototapete, da..


Der Teppich ist aber schon nicht schlecht, musst du zugeben die Votec gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> recht haste... jetz hab ICH mir noch 6 verwarnungspunkte eingehandelt, weil ich lediglich auf die angriffe reagiert habe



Deshalb ist es halt manchmal besser erst einmal durchzuatmen und es ruhiger angehen zu lassen!


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Alt aber gut...



Ist das der Rahmen mit den Beulen?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist das der Rahmen mit den Beulen?



Ja


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2012)

immer schön rein in die wunde!


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

Sieht man auf dem Bild ja nicht!


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

`ne beule hat noch keinen rahmen umgebracht   die gabel am rotwild find´ich unschön - aber wenn du´s magst ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (17. März 2012)

Das Scalpel von der vorherigen Seite finde ich, gerade weil es eben keine Lefty/ Fatty hat, optisch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## swift daddy (17. März 2012)

Ist n XS-Rahmen, da passt die Lefty glaub' ich garnet rein


----------



## Honigblume (17. März 2012)

Ja ist doch gut so  

Obwohls CD typisch ist, find ich Leftys und Fattys optisch nicht schön.


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Alt aber gut...



Schön habt ihrs in Hamburg


----------



## memphis35 (18. März 2012)

Feines Wetter gestern 





Mfg  35


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2012)

... hier regnets grade  wie aus eimern


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2012)

Bei dem Ortsnamen ja kein Wunder Blutbüchlein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... hier regnets grade  wie aus eimern



Im ganzen Taunus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei dem Ortsnamen ja kein Wunder Blutbüchlein!



...wart mal kurz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , dich habe ich hier auch schon mal gesehen....


Moin, Schlafmütze!     Wünsch´dir ein schönes WE!  Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2012)

..


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2012)

Schlafmütze?! 
Habe heute schon knapp über achtzig auf dem Sigma!!! 

P.S. Bei bestem Sonnenschein!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schlafmütze?!
> Habe heute schon knapp über achtzig auf dem Sigma!!!
> 
> P.S. Bei bestem Sonnenschein!



Unsere Sachsen mal wieder. Da der Regen aus dem Westen zu Dir rüberzieht werden wir dann morgen wieder Sonnenschein haben wenn es in Sachsen regnet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schlafmütze?!
> Habe heute schon knapp über achtzig auf dem Sigma!!!
> 
> P.S. Bei bestem Sonnenschein!


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2012)

@ ohneworte - na und, morgen muss ich eh wieder arbeiten und vielleicht regnet es sich ja ab im Zonenrandgebiet? 
P.S. Werden dann gleich nochmal ne Runde mit dem Hund machen. Vielleicht am See, oder im Park, oder im Wald? Schwierig, wenn man soo viele Möglichkeiten hat bei dem wunderschönen Wetter. 
Ist nur immer blöd wenns zu warm ist und man ohne Jacke draußen ist, da fehlen immer die Taschen für den Kleinkram. 
Sorgen über Sorgen!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> @ ohneworte - na und, morgen muss ich eh wieder arbeiten und vielleicht regnet es sich ja ab im Zonenrandgebiet?
> P.S. Werden dann gleich nochmal ne Runde mit dem Hund machen. Vielleicht am See, oder im Park, oder im Wald? Schwierig, wenn man soo viele Möglichkeiten hat bei dem wunderschönen Wetter.
> Ist nur immer blöd wenns zu warm ist und man ohne Jacke draußen ist, da fehlen immer die Taschen für den Kleinkram.
> Sorgen über Sorgen!



Owei, owei,

der Metrum aus der Zone!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. März 2012)

Ist das die GS4 Air² zum absenken? Oder wurde der die Luft abgelassen entsprechend der Lokalität?

Finds eigentlich ganz cool. Und zumindest die Luftgabeln (wenns denn eine ist, kann das nicht erkennen) von Votec wiegen ja bloß um die 1,6 kilo und wurden auch standardmäßig an CC-Hardtails verbaut.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ist das die GS4 Air² zum absenken? Oder wurde der die Luft abgelassen entsprechend der Lokalität?
> 
> Finds eigentlich ganz cool. Und zumindest die Luftgabeln (wenns denn eine ist, kann das nicht erkennen) von Votec wiegen ja bloß um die 1,6 kilo und wurden auch standardmäßig an CC-Hardtails verbaut.



Es ist eine GS5 Air Just... Leider kann ich kein Gewicht mehr liefern, mit dem Bike hat meine Ex- Freundin jetzt ihren Spaß. Ich habe bei meinen Bikes früher mehr auf die Optik geachtet und die Votec fand ich sehr cool.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> mein Hawk gestern im Harz



super bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> mit dem Bike hat meine Ex- Freundin jetzt ihren Spaß.



Das ist bitter! Aber großmütig


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das ist bitter! Aber großmütig



War ein BIG DEAL, wir treffen uns noch machmal


----------



## InoX (23. März 2012)

Ahja, triffst du dich mit der Gabel oder mit der Ex?


----------



## MS1980 (23. März 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2012)

inox schrieb:


> ahja, triffst du dich mit der gabel oder mit der ex?


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Topp Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2012)

die gabel ist sicher nur der vorwand.


----------



## alli333i (23. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die gabel ist sicher nur der vorwand.





oder andersrum


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> oder andersrum



Verscheucht ihn bloss nicht!


----------



## Junior97 (24. März 2012)

So mal wieder mein Rad, jetzt mit Reba SL Dual Air. 














Junior97


----------



## Groudon (26. März 2012)




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. März 2012)

Sieht verdammt gut aus! Schlicht aber trotzdem alles andere als uninteressant. 
Die Quartz Pedale in weiß hätte noch was. 

Was bringts denn auf die Waage? Etwas Tuningpotential ist ja immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus. ist das dein Cube rahmen, oder ein anderer ?
Welche Übersetzung fährst du denn vorne ?

VG
Marco


----------



## SingleLight (26. März 2012)

Müsste der Reaction rahmen sein. Was alles geht, nicht schlecht.
Mie gefällt das Türkis nicht so dolle. Aber was solls. Wunder mich nur,
das man vorher eine geknickte Sattelstütze ala Thomson fährt, und
dann plötzlich eine grade. Wird man erwachsen?
Viel Spaß mit dem Ding


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2012)

Ist ein Cuberahmen und fahre 42/24 vorne mit 11-34 hinten. Funktioniert sehr gut. Ich hab es noch nicht gewogen. Dürften um die 10.5kg sein. Reicht mir. Soviel Geld will ich nicht mehr ausgeben. Für Marathon reicht es mir und dann wir jetzt auf ein neues in 2 Jahren gespart. Bei der thomson hatte ich den Sattel weit vorne und die P6 wollte ich schon immer. Weiß nur noch nicht, ob nicht doch noch Decals auf die Lefty sollen und auf Rahmen. Und das eher lilane an Kettenblatt und Kurbel kam durch's eloxieren. Mich störts kaum. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Rad nun. Einzig eine schwarze eloxierte XTRkurbel wäre für mich noch reizvoll.  Ich bin auf gespannt, wie sich das Reset Racing X-Press macht von der Lebensdauer und der Steuersatz von Reset Racing.  

Danke für das Lob.


----------



## SingleLight (27. März 2012)

Hast Du den Rahmen selber entlackt? Wurde der Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert? Mach doch mal eine Nahaufnahme, bitte. Das 24er Kettenblatt kannste ja fast schon weglassen

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (27. März 2012)

Der Rahmen würde chemisch entlackt und dann neu gepulvert. Wie meinst du das mit dem 24er Kettenblatt?


----------



## JM87 (27. März 2012)

Noch 2 , 3 sachen geändert und nun fertig :


----------



## Slow (27. März 2012)

Hab mein Nox wieder gepimpt. Extra für Lupus_bhg ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2012)

Ich wurde gerufen! Für mich?


----------



## Slow (27. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen! Für mich?



Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen, nur das Gepimpe _für_ dich - fahren tu' ich. ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2012)

Jaja, das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Erzähl mal!


----------



## ben1982 (27. März 2012)

Man beachte den Trinkflaschenständer


----------



## Dany1978 (27. März 2012)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder mein Simplon in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. März 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Trinkflaschenständer



Meinst du den weißen im Hintergrund ??

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (27. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Meinst du den weißen im Hintergrund ??
> 
> VG
> Marco



Du meinst das Pisuar???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Trinkflaschenständer




Bis auf den Sattel und die -tasche (meine Meinung/Abneigung)  ist´s mit das schönste (Alu-)RADON.
Ohne Schnickschnack, farblich stimmig....  gefällt einfach! 
Es muss nicht immer Carbon sein.


----------



## Slow (27. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Erzähl mal!



Naja 9,3kg. 
Geht wieder ab, wie Hölle. Das eine Jahr fast nur Fully fahren war ein super gutes Training dafür!
Eher auf schwarz/silber anstatt auf schwarz/grün getrimmt.

Es fing alles mit einem gebrauchten LRS an.
Dann wurden Antriebskomponenten am BMC erneuert und der "Ausschuss" ging refurbished ans Nox.

Nur Entscheidungsprobleme könnten auftreten:


----------



## ben1982 (27. März 2012)

@taunusteufel78

Ja die Tasche gefällt mir auch nicht ist aber bei langen Ausfahten einfach nötig. Habe schon darauf geachtet, dass es eine der Kleisten noch brauchbaren ist. 

Der Sattel war früher mal ein Selle SLR TT, hat aber leider nicht gepasst


----------



## Puddingwade (27. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Radon Skeen 8.0 Da ich erst seit einem Jahr bike und das Skeen letzten Herbst gekauft habe, gibts noch keine Modifikationen. Also nix besonderes sondern ein Bike von der Stange. Aber mir gefällts und macht mächtig Spaß


----------



## SingleLight (27. März 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Der Rahmen würde chemisch entlackt und dann neu gepulvert. Wie meinst du das mit dem 24er Kettenblatt?



Naja, ich habe noch nie ein kleines Kettenblatt vermisst, wenn klein, würde ich eher auf mehr als 24 gehen. Grade weil hinten eine 11-34 Kassette druff ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. März 2012)

JM87 schrieb:


> Noch 2 , 3 sachen geändert und nun fertig :


 
Das Bike gefällt, macht bestimmt auch spaß aber ich finde es zu laut. Aber jeder wie er mag. 



Slow schrieb:


> Hab mein Nox wieder gepimpt. Extra für Lupus_bhg ;-)


 
Sehr gxxl und schnell,  das sieht man dem Bike an. Der schlichte Aufbau gefällt mir.


ben1982 schrieb:


> Man beachte den Trinkflaschenständer


 
Ich schließe mich taunusteufel78 an, stimmiger Aufbau eine schwarze Sattelklemme wäre nicht schlecht. Wie wäre es mit einem längeren Vorbau und dafür eine gerade Sattelstütze? oder brauchst du den Komfort? 



Dany1978 schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder mein Simplon in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


 
Auch gxxl,  negativ verbauter Vorbau wäre nicht schlecht, sofern es dein Fall ist.



Puddingwade schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Radon Skeen 8.0 Da ich erst seit einem Jahr bike und das Skeen letzten Herbst gekauft habe, gibts noch keine Modifikationen. Also nix besonderes sondern ein Bike von der Stange. Aber mir gefällts und macht mächtig Spaß


 
Ich weiß garnicht was du hast, mir gefällt dein Bike sowohl optisch als auch von der Geo her. Man kann damit bestimmt auch gut Speed machen.


----------



## ben1982 (28. März 2012)

@cpprelude

Die Sattelstützenklemme passt eben gut zu den Magura Marta Silber! Die Stütze benötige ich, damit mein Verhältnis Knie und Achsenmitte passt. Da ich auch Läufer bin sind die Knie sehr sensiebel. Außerdem bin ich nur 173cm mit Schrittlänge von 81cm, da reicht bei dem 18" der 100mm Vorbau


----------



## gasok.ONE (28. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das Bike gefällt, macht ... bestimmt auch gut Speed machen.



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!


----------



## alli333i (28. März 2012)

Dann will ich doch auch mal 

Vorab: Ich bin Schüler mit Kleinstbüdget, daher ist bei mir alles auf sparen ausgelegt 

Ich fahre ein Ghost SE 2000 von 2010:






Fährt bisher echt Spitze, alle Anbauteile funktionieren, sind aber Sackschwer  Der Bock bringt etwa 14,7kg auf die Waage  

Habe bisher nur die Standardgriffe gegen giftgrüne UMF Mortop Jelly getauscht. 
Als nächstes kommen zwei leichte (<40g) Flaschenhalter, ein guter Tacho, andere und leichtere Pedale und 180er Alligator Bremsscheiben sowie Swissstop Beläge drauf. (Die verbaute Tektro Auriga zieht an sich ganz gut und hat nahezu null Fading - Top!)

In nicht zu ferner Zukunft ist ne Carbon-Sütze sowie ein Carbon-Lenker geplant. Dann geht es an die Gabel (RST Mila 80mm: funktioniert, ist aber schwer, hässlich und zu wenig FW): Da kommt ne Reba, R7 oder sowas rein. Schaltung und Antriebskomponenten werden runtergefahren und dann auf XT o.ä. aufgerüstet (aktuell ne komplette Shimano-A-Serie verbaut: schaltet, aber wiegt auch!)
Und wenn ich das alles gemacht habe, das Bike immernoch besitze und das Geld dafür habe, kommen dann auch andere LRs drauf.

Gewicht dürfte dann nach 2000 Umbauten etwa bei 11-12kg liegen.

Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal sagen: Das Rad fährt sich Top und ohne Probleme  . Touren, Anstiege, aber auch Waldwege und Abwärtspassagen macht es echt Spaß! 
Nur das Gewicht...... aber ich wiege selbst 115kg, da stören die 15 vom Bike nicht mehr sosehr.


----------



## Ianus (28. März 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich bin Schüler mit Kleinstbüdget, .


 




alli333i schrieb:


> aber ich wiege selbst 115kg,


 
Schüler auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg? 

Das Rad finde ich ganz schick und hauptsache es macht Spaß


----------



## Thaddel (28. März 2012)

Das Rad schaut doch vernünftig aus... Mich würde aber ein unbearbeitetes Foto noch interessieren, also kein "fast" Colorkey...


----------



## alli333i (28. März 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Schüler auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg?
> 
> Das Rad finde ich ganz schick und hauptsache es macht Spaß



hehe, nein, bin 15, Gymnasiast der 10.Klasse und 1,93 groß, Figur Richtung Hulk Hogan (wie man mir immer sagt )



Thaddel schrieb:


> Das Rad schaut doch vernünftig aus... Mich würde aber ein unbearbeitetes Foto noch interessieren, also kein "fast" Colorkey...



ist nicht bearbeitet, sondern bei tiefstehender Sonne mit nem Handy gemacht^^




Achso und danke  ich finds auch nicht hässlich (bis auf die Pedale-würg!)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. März 2012)

Hab dieses Ghost auch schonmal in natura gesehen. Schade eigentlich, dass es so viel wiegt, denn der Rahmen ansich sieht echt gut aus und nicht so alltäglich 

Hast du mal den LRS separat gewogen? Meist lohnt es sich als erstes diesen gegen was leichteres zu ersetzen, weil es auf Agilität und Beschleunigung den meisten Einfluss hat. 
Und die Gabel würd ich persönlich dann gleich als 2. auf die Liste setzen, weil es gleichfalls auch ein besseres Fahrverhalten ergibt und nicht bloß weniger Gewicht.

Ist andererseits natürlich immer auch verlockend erstmal die Parts zu ersetzen, die man sich als nächstes leisten kann  
Sinnvoller wären meiner Meinung nach dennoch erstmal LRS (sofern der so schwer ist wie vermutet) und Gabel.


----------



## Superloko (28. März 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch mal
> 
> 
> In nicht zu ferner Zukunft ist ne Carbon-Sütze sowie ein Carbon-Lenker geplant. Dann geht es an die Gabel (RST Mila 80mm: funktioniert, ist aber schwer, hässlich und zu wenig FW): Da kommt ne Reba, R7 oder sowas rein. Schaltung und Antriebskomponenten werden runtergefahren und dann auf XT o.ä. aufgerüstet (aktuell ne komplette Shimano-A-Serie verbaut: schaltet, aber wiegt auch!)
> ...



Das Bike find ich echt in Ordnung... wirk stimmig...
Ich mahne zur Vorsicht in Sachen Carbon/Leichtbau bei 115kg ;-)
klickpedale wäre vielleicht noch interessant... sorgen auch für Vortrieb...


Grüße


----------



## alli333i (28. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hab dieses Ghost auch schonmal in natura gesehen. Schade eigentlich, dass es so viel wiegt, denn der Rahmen ansich sieht echt gut aus und nicht so alltäglich
> 
> Hast du mal den LRS separat gewogen? Meist lohnt es sich als erstes diesen gegen was leichteres zu ersetzen, weil es auf Agilität und Beschleunigung den meisten Einfluss hat.
> Und die Gabel würd ich persönlich dann gleich als 2. auf die Liste setzen, weil es gleichfalls auch ein besseres Fahrverhalten ergibt und nicht bloß weniger Gewicht.
> ...




LRS vor 10min mit der Küchenwaage - nur für dich 

VR:







HR:








Die BlackJacks wiegen laut BMO 820g; die Schläuche etwa 190g und die Scheiben 136g. 
Somit komme ich vorne inklusive Schnellspanner; exklusive Reifen, Schlau und Scheibe auf etwa 1061g.
Hinten inklusive Schnellspanner und Zahnkranz; exklusive Reifen, Schlauch und Scheibe auf etwa 1558g.


Du hast recht, es geht natürlich in erster Linie ums Geld. In zweiter Linie aber suche ich Teile erstmal nach funktionalität, dann nach Gewicht aus. Und ich brauche Flaschenhalter, Bremsscheiben und Pedale unbedingt, da kann man nebenbei auch gleich gewicht sparen. Der Rest kommt mit dem Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (28. März 2012)

Superloko schrieb:


> Das Bike find ich echt in Ordnung... wirk stimmig...
> Ich mahne zur Vorsicht in Sachen Carbon/Leichtbau bei 115kg ;-)
> klickpedale wäre vielleicht noch interessant... sorgen auch für Vortrieb...
> 
> ...



danke, ich finde auch dass es rein optisch eins der schönsten Serienbikes ist. und im allroundeinsatz ist auch sonst was feines!

schon klar, dass sich mein Gewicht nicht so super mit carbon verträgt. soll auch kein Super-Leichtau sein sondern auch wegen mehr flex. war auch nur ne Überlegung, muss nicht carbon, alu ist auch toll 

Klickies? Never!  ist ja keine reine Racemaschine D) sondern auch mal bergab, da hab ich ehrlich gesagt angst vor klickies  und die passenden Schuhe muss man dann auch immer parat haben^^


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. März 2012)

Ok rechnet man für die Schnellspanner nochmal rund 100g ab und für die Kassette rund 300g, liegt der Satz so irgendwo bei 2,2 Kilo. Könnte man also schon ganz gut ansetzen, auch bei 115 kg Gewicht. 500g kannste da locker einsparen.

Aber jetzt wo du Reifen und Schläuche erwähnst, wärs da natürlich noch viel günstiger  Conti X-King z.B. mit 470 bis 570g (je nach Version) und Michelin C4 Latex Schläuche mit je 120g bringen da schon enorm viel. Auch was Rollwiderstand angeht und vermutlich auch mehr Performance. 

Klickies sind reine Geschmacksache... Gibt auch leichte Bärentatzen


----------



## Michael1989 (28. März 2012)

So ich hoffe,dass ich hier im Richtigen Thread damit bin :  
Ich habe vor mir mal wieder ein kleines Hardtail aufzubauen...um damit aber anzufangen brauche ich einen Einfachen Rahmen als Basis ! Und ich bin fündig geworden : 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=24_34&products_id=3018

Kann den einer was zu diesem Rahmen sagen ?? Ich finde die Kosten von nur 50.00,- ja ziemlich günstig.
( Abgesehen davon das er noch lackiert werden muss,aber darin bin schon recht geübt.) 
Besitzt den einer hier den Rahmen...?? Die Größe von 18"Zoll sagt mir auf exakte Zu ! 

Alle Anbauteile sind vorhanden.... Am Ende müsste das Hardtail nur so um 11kg wiegen.

Es Grüßt : Michael


----------



## gasok.ONE (28. März 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch mal
> 
> Gewicht dÃ¼rfte dann nach *2000â¬* Umbauten etwa bei 11-12kg liegen.
> 
> .



fÃ¼r 2000 tacken kaufsÂ´de dir wat chiccet neuet oda wat voll jeilet jebrauchdet... AMEN!

meiner meinung nach ist der rahmen keinen umbau fÃ¼r 2000 wert.

aber glÃ¼cklich musst du damit werden! und FINGER weg von carbonstÃ¼tze und -lenker bei deinem gewicht!!!
trotzdem, viel spass und kette rechts


----------



## david99 (28. März 2012)

so entspannt und nett... kennt man ja garnicht ^^




alli333i schrieb:


> Die BlackJacks wiegen laut BMO 820g; die Schläuche etwa 190g und die Scheiben 136g.
> Somit komme ich vorne inklusive Schnellspanner; exklusive Reifen, Schlau und Scheibe auf etwa 1061g.
> Hinten inklusive Schnellspanner und Zahnkranz; exklusive Reifen, Schlauch und Scheibe auf etwa 1558g.


hier gibts den rocket ron evo falt für 19 eur das stück, 2,4'' breit und bringt nur 530g auf die waage...   hab ihn auch, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## alli333i (29. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ok rechnet man für die Schnellspanner nochmal rund 100g ab und für die Kassette rund 300g, liegt der Satz so irgendwo bei 2,2 Kilo. Könnte man also schon ganz gut ansetzen, auch bei 115 kg Gewicht. 500g kannste da locker einsparen.
> 
> Aber jetzt wo du Reifen und Schläuche erwähnst, wärs da natürlich noch viel günstiger  Conti X-King z.B. mit 470 bis 570g (je nach Version) und Michelin C4 Latex Schläuche mit je 120g bringen da schon enorm viel. Auch was Rollwiderstand angeht und vermutlich auch mehr Performance.
> 
> Klickies sind reine Geschmacksache... Gibt auch leichte Bärentatzen



Jop, Reifen werden runtergefahren, danach conti-Schläuche (100g) und irgendwelche leichten mäntel (X-king, RoRo, Smart sam.....)



gasok.ONE schrieb:


> für 2000 tacken kaufs´de dir wat chiccet neuet oda wat voll jeilet jebrauchdet... AMEN!
> 
> meiner meinung nach ist der rahmen keinen umbau für 2000 wert.
> 
> ...



ich finde der Rahmen ist so einen umbau locker wert! du hast recht, hätte ich da bike bisher nicht und würde mir ein neues kaufen würde ich auch was teureres kaufen, aber jetzt habe ich nunmal dieses und bin zufrieden damit!

achso: was meinst du mit kette rechts?



david99 schrieb:


> so entspannt und nett... kennt man ja garnicht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> hier gibts den rocket ron evo falt für 19 eur das stück, 2,4'' breit und bringt nur 530g auf die waage...   hab ihn auch, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen



Danke! ich glaub da meld ich mich doch erstmal bei BMO an 
Und da ich 2.25 oder evtl. sogar 2.1 fahre, wären das sogar nur 445g bzw 410g


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> achso: was meinst du mit kette rechts?
> 
> 
> D


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. März 2012)

Lass dich hier nicht foppen, bloß weil du das Biker-Style-codex-Lexicon nicht durchgearbeitet hast  

Kette rechts = rechtes Ritzel und Kettenblatt = größter Gang = harter Typ

Ach ja, die 100g Butylschläuche würd ich nicht so empfehlen, da biste unter Umständen mehr am flicken als am fahren. 
Die Latexdinger sind die 20-30g Mehrgewicht wert, rollen auch noch n bissl besser.


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Hab mit 100 g Schläuchen keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab mit 100 g Schläuchen keine Probleme



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Nee kann ja gut sein... Ich für meinen Teil hatte nur Ärger, meistens mit Dornen. Seit dem das grüne Latex im Reifen sitzt ist Schluss damit.


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Hm... ich habe meine jetzt ca. 500 km drauf bzw. drin und noch nicht nachgepumpt oder so. Der letzte ist mir an ner Glasflasche draufgegangen. Da hatte der neue Mantel aber auch nen 2 cm cut


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hm... ich habe meine jetzt ca. 500 km drauf bzw. drin und noch nicht nachgepumpt oder so. Der letzte ist mir an ner Glasflasche draufgegangen. Da hatte der neue Mantel aber auch nen 2 cm cut



Bin die XX-Light auch ein halbes Jahr ohne Panne gefahren, dann auch auf Supersonic Mäntel umgestiegen und es hat mich alle Schläuche gekostet.

Jetzt mit Latex 0 Probleme


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>


² unser küken alli




> Kette rechts = rechtes Ritzel und Kettenblatt = größter Gang = harter Typ


danke, herr lehrer


beim thema reifen eine frage:

tricons lieber tubeless oder doch mit pelle, macht es überhaupt sinn, mal abgesehen von tubeless mehrgewicht bei reifen und zusatzgewicht durch milch, habe mich vor jahren mal damit befasst aber bin da nicht mehr up2d, jmd erfahrungen oder berichte? sorry für´s spammen


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Lass dich hier nicht foppen, bloß weil du das Biker-Style-codex-Lexicon nicht durchgearbeitet hast
> 
> Kette rechts = rechtes Ritzel und Kettenblatt = größter Gang = harter Typ
> 
> ...



War ja nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. März 2012)

So, mal ein paar von meinen:



Geändert: Kurbel (Die Aerozine war nach ein paar Aufsetzern hinüber, möge die Turbine mit TA-Blättern länger halten), Lenker (kam  mit dem 680mm-Riser einfach nicht klar) und Laufräder (jetzt: King, Revos, Flow)



Mein Veteran aus taiwanesischen Wasserrohren mit Ideen aus Todmorden. Geändert: Laufräder (XTR-Olympics raus, 240s-Alpine rein), Bremsen (XTR raus, Marta rein)



Ähnlich, nur aus rostfreien taiwanesischen Wasserrohren. Geändert: Nix. 

Fotos sind wohl etwas überbelichtet, aber erkennen sollte man alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (30. März 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Geändert: Kurbel (Die Aerozine war nach ein paar Aufsetzern hinüber, möge die Turbine mit TA-Blättern länger halten),



danke für info, wäre vom optischen, in weiss, mit ceramic in die nähere wahl gekommen...

und achso,... nette spielsachen, selbst der geist gefällt! das scandal, kommt mir zu old school um mit ´ner federgabel zu fahren, starr wäre optisch geiler, mMn.


----------



## SingleLight (30. März 2012)

Das weiße Inbred wie immer  Was wiegt es den Herr Geisterfahrer?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. März 2012)

Danke! 
Der Rahmen alleine hat ca. 2,3kg. Beim letzten Wiegen mit den alten Teilen und 2,1" Nobbies kamen nochmal ca. 8kg drauf, also 10,3 kg insgesamt.
Die Bremsen- und Laufradtauscherei hat vom Gewicht her sicher nicht viel gebracht, die 2,25"-Nobbies hauen nochmal rein. Ich wiege es nochmal, sobald ich die RR mit Milch montiert habe.


----------



## EvilEvo (30. März 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> so entspannt und nett... kennt man ja garnicht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> hier gibts den rocket ron evo falt für 19 eur das stück, 2,4'' breit und bringt nur 530g auf die waage...   hab ihn auch, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen



Und dazu noch Schwalbe X-Light Schläuche und Alligator/Ashima-Bremsscheiben drauf.
Alternativ 2,25er Reifen und XX-Light Schläuche, damit sparst du für n Appel und n Ei richtig Gewicht


----------



## alli333i (30. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Lass dich hier nicht foppen, bloß weil du das Biker-Style-codex-Lexicon nicht durchgearbeitet hast
> 
> Kette rechts = rechtes Ritzel und Kettenblatt = größter Gang = harter Typ
> 
> ...



alles klar danke. so fahr ich sowieso immer, siehe bild vom HR 
joa mal schauen was ich da so finde^^ alles bis 150g ist ok 



EvilEvo schrieb:


> Und dazu noch Schwalbe X-Light Schläuche und Alligator/Ashima-Bremsscheiben drauf.
> Alternativ 2,25er Reifen und XX-Light Schläuche, damit sparst du für n Appel und n Ei richtig Gewicht



so i etwa war das geplant


----------



## stevensmanic (30. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> beim thema reifen eine frage:
> 
> tricons lieber tubeless oder doch mit pelle, macht es überhaupt sinn, mal abgesehen von tubeless mehrgewicht bei reifen und zusatzgewicht durch milch, habe mich vor jahren mal damit befasst aber bin da nicht mehr up2d, jmd erfahrungen oder berichte? sorry für´s spammen


 
also ich kann eigentlich nur positives berichten. entgegen des vorurteils, das wäre immer eine riesen sauerei mit der milch, finde ich das mit ein wenig übung eigentlich recht pflegeleicht. 

auf der revolutionsports website gibts ein super anleitungsfilmchen, wie man das am besten macht. habe auch bisher alle reifen von schwalbe dicht bekommen ohne probleme. andere hersteller habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber wie ich gehört habe sollen die racesport varianten von conti und maxxis reifen auch relativ einfach dicht zu bekommen sein.

zu mehrgewicht: du brauchst keine speziellen tubelessreifen. das ist überflüssiges gewicht. ich fahre immer die leichteste variante der schwalbe reifen, also die evo faltreifen, und das gab noch nie probleme. 

joa insgesamt bin ich also ziemlich zufrieden damit. hatte auf den etwa 14.000km auf denen ich jetzt tubeless fahre bisher einen platten. den aber glücklicherweise direkt vorm radladen 
und der beschädigte reifen ließ sich sogar reparieren. einfach einen flicken von innen rein. hält jetzt schon seit 500km trotz treppen und allerlei anderen schweinereien, die ich den reifen zumute.

probiers einfach aus. ist ja mit relativ geringen kosten nur verbunden.

hoffe das hilft dir
gruß


----------



## bergquelle (30. März 2012)

Mein Rad ist in diesem Zustand so, wie ich es seit langem haben wollte, deswegen mal ein Bild. Würde mich trotzdem sehr über Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.

Habe das Trek 2009 gebraucht gekauft und ein paar Teile getauscht. Der Verkäufer hatte eine Verletzung vom Motorradfahren und daher ein paar seiner Räder verkauft. Er fuhr vor der Verletzung im Deutschen Mountainbike Team, soweit ich mich erinnere, Namen habe ich vergessen und auch über Google nichts finden können - falls er das liest oder jemand ihn kennt, gerne PN an mich (Kommunikation lief nur über Ebay und alle Nachrichten sind irgendwann gelöscht worden). Hoffe, er fährt wieder.


----------



## gasok.ONE (31. März 2012)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> also ich kann eigentlich nur positives berichten.  verbunden.
> 
> hoffe das hilft dir
> gruß


fettes merci... mach ich mich mal ran...


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2012)

Gestern Abend fertig gestellt. Hoffe, so meine Freundin für das MTB-Fahren begeistern zu können.

Ist eine Mischung aus ein paar Neuteilen und Sachen aus meinem Fundus...

Sie hat das Rad noch nicht gesehen, daher stimmt die Sattelhöhe definitiv noch nicht, auch der Sattel könnte noch ein Kandidat für einen Tausch sein.

Gewicht: 10,3kg mit sauschweren Pedalen.


----------



## MS1980 (31. März 2012)

ich finds gut, hatte für meine Madame auch eins besorgt, 4 Touren gefahren und jetzt steht's im Keller 

hoffentlich wird sie dein Aufbau zu schätzen wissen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. März 2012)

Wenn die nicht wollen - dann kann das Rad sonstwie geil sein. 
Ich nehm dann die Kurbeln!!! 

P.S.Schönes Bike geworden.


----------



## gasok.ONE (31. März 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Hoffe...
> Sattel könnte noch ein Kandidat für einen Tausch sein.
> 
> Gewicht: 10,3kg mit sauschweren Pedalen.



...die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, bitte um berichterstattung nach der vorführung
das mit dem sattel, hm, eine meiner vergänglichkeiten fühlte sich auf meinem wohler...
so schwer sehen die doch garnicht aus, vllt 300g das paar?
ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, da will man doch freundin sein!


@ metrum aus der sbz...

findst´de die so geil?
habe mich bisher mit dem thema kurbeln wenig bis garnicht beschäfftigt, aber da gibt´s ja richtig geile sachen, rf, fsa etc... nur nac hauskauf letztes jahr und derzeitiger gartenanlegung wird´s dieses jahr wohl kaum noch was...


----------



## Metrum (31. März 2012)

Naja, ich finde die schwarze XT Kurbel schick. 
Nicht unbedingt fürst Erstbike aber für nen anderes schon.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Ich find die schwarze XT auch nicht schlecht.
Und wenn das rot vom Poison zum Lippenstift passt, wird Sie es bestimmt auch fahren...


----------



## Metrum (31. März 2012)

Frauen mit soo nem Rot als Lippenstift stehen aber eher am Straßenrand als dass sie auf nem Bike sitzen!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Falsch .
In meiner Straße fährt jeden Sonntag Morgen eine durch, Lippenstift in rot, mit passendem Simplon Rennrad...
Und ich wohne nicht am Strich!!


----------



## Metrum (31. März 2012)

Bilder!!!  :d


----------



## unocz (31. März 2012)

ja aber echt mal sowas von.............


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bilder!!!  :d


Das wiederum kostet....


unocz schrieb:


> ja aber echt mal sowas von.............


geil?

Ok, ich bin still...
Weiter mit Bikes!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

Der Poison Damenhobel sieht ziemlich schick aus. Irre ich mich oder sind da einige Teile vom Ghost dran (Kurbel, Gabel, Bremsen, Sattel...)?


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2012)

Stimmt. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

Wurde es geschlachtet?


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2012)

Ne, hab mit dem Poison Rahmen eine 2012 durin gekauft und ins ghost gebaut. Mache bald mal ein aktuelles Foto. Danke an alle für die netten Kommentare. Bin auch schon ganz gespannt, wie meine Holde reagiert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das wiederum kostet....
> 
> geil?
> 
> ...



Ach komm Dennis, hab Dich nicht so!


----------



## crazy.man77 (31. März 2012)

@Johnny Rico
ist echt hübsch geworden. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie es ankommen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Frauen mit soo nem Rot als Lippenstift stehen aber eher am Straßenrand als dass sie auf nem Bike sitzen!



Ja, leider!? 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Falsch .
> In meiner Straße fährt jeden Sonntag Morgen eine durch, Lippenstift in rot, mit passendem Simplon Rennrad...



Und wo schaust du dann hin - Simplon oder Lippenstift?


Auf, schieß mal ein Bild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2012)

bergquelle schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist in diesem Zustand so, wie ich es seit langem haben wollte, deswegen mal ein Bild. Würde mich trotzdem sehr über Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.
> 
> Habe das Trek 2009 gebraucht gekauft und ein paar Teile getauscht. Der Verkäufer hatte eine Verletzung vom Motorradfahren und daher ein paar seiner Räder verkauft. Er fuhr vor der Verletzung im Deutschen Mountainbike Team, soweit ich mich erinnere, Namen habe ich vergessen und auch über Google nichts finden können - falls er das liest oder jemand ihn kennt, gerne PN an mich (Kommunikation lief nur über Ebay und alle Nachrichten sind irgendwann gelöscht worden). Hoffe, er fährt wieder.


 
Dein Trek gefällt mir,  sieht aus als würde es gut nach vorne gehen. Und stimmig ist es auch.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach komm Dennis, hab Dich nicht so!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, leider!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Ordnung Jungs, ich werd mein bestes geben...

Wobei ich mir doof vorkomme wenn ich die Olle beim durchfahren knipse, aber für was hab ich nen Sohn...der ist wie sein Vater für jeden Käse zu haben....


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> In Ordnung Jungs, ich werd mein bestes geben...
> 
> Wobei ich mir doof vorkomme wenn ich die Olle beim durchfahren knipse, wobei für was hab ich nen Sohn...der ist wie sein Vater für jeden Käse zu haben....



Der kann dann ja ein Päarchenlauf fotografieren!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

mhhh....Sack...

Nicht das ihr Macker hier im Forum angemeldet ist....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> In Ordnung Jungs, ich werd mein bestes geben...
> 
> Wobei ich mir doof vorkomme wenn ich die Olle beim durchfahren knipse, aber für was hab ich *nen Sohn...der ist wie sein Vater für jeden Käse zu haben....*



Ist bestimmt ein kleiner Checker!?  
DAS fehlt mir noch irgendwie...  Also was Eigenes.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt ein kleiner Checker!?
> DAS fehlt mir noch irgendwie...  Also was Eigenes.



Ich habe nicht einmal angenommene, insofern hast Du da was voraus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einmal angenommene, insofern hast Du da was voraus.



Dafür hast du mir ein paar Räder voraus....


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du mir ein paar Räder voraus....



Aber immer noch nicht alle gefahren!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber immer noch nicht alle gefahren!



Sack!! 

EDIT:  Stimmt ja, das 29er..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sack!!
> 
> EDIT:  Stimmt ja, das 29er..



Genau! Mal sehen ob ich mich kommende Woche oder erst nach Ostern belohnen darf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau! Mal sehen ob ich mich kommende Woche oder erst nach Ostern belohnen darf.



Lass uns das Geplänkel auf unseren Haus-Fred verlagern...


----------



## Johnny Rico (2. April 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> ...die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt, bitte um berichterstattung nach der vorführung
> das mit dem sattel, hm, eine meiner vergänglichkeiten fühlte sich auf meinem wohler...
> so schwer sehen die doch garnicht aus, vllt 300g das paar?
> ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, da will man doch freundin sein!



Wiegen so 450g und sind irgendwelche Billigdinger mit einseitiger SPD-Kupplung und "Bärentatze" auf der anderen Seite, die bei meinem Ergometer mitgeliefert wurden. Will ihr schon noch ordentliche Flatpedals besorgen im Bereich um 300g.



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich find die schwarze XT auch nicht schlecht.
> Und wenn das rot vom Poison zum Lippenstift passt, wird Sie es bestimmt auch fahren...



Sorry, kein Lippenstift bei dieser Dame;-)



crazy.man77 schrieb:


> @Johnny Rico
> ist echt hübsch geworden. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie es ankommen wird...



Danke! Morgen ist voraussichtlich Jungfernfahrt um die Neye 

@all: Unter 10 will ich das Rad noch bringen. Pedale, Vorbau, Stütze kürzen, hinten ne 160er Scheibe... Das sollte so hinkommen. Aber erst mal ist wichtig, dass die Möhre passt und ich möglichst viel aus dem Radkeller wiederverwerten konnte.

VG
Markus


----------



## gasok.ONE (2. April 2012)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> ...SPD-Kupplung...
> 
> ...Will ihr schon noch ordentliche Flatpedals besorgen im Bereich um 300g...



war mir nicht ersichtlich, dann nehme ich dir die 450 mal ab!

schönes habe ich hier gefunden http://www.google.de/search?q=xpedo....,cf.osb&fp=54eaa545623326cd&biw=1440&bih=807 die haben auch was in "PINK"!!! und die fahren sich mit egal welchem schuh einfach nur traumhaft, ok die pins könnten hässliche narben an frauchens bein machen, aber leicht, stabil und chic sind die dinger allemal!


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2012)

Weil hier lange kein Bild reinkam...






Qualität ist nicht so optimal wegen der Sonne heute Morgen. Leitungen müssen noch optimiert werden, wenn ich mir wegen dem Lenker sicher bin. Habe mal nen Flat verbaut. Außerdem neu sind die XTR Schaltung, die M4 Tech Stopper und die Griffe. 
Frohe Ostern...


----------



## -mikki- (8. April 2012)

Hab dann auch mal was neues für diese Saison zusammen geschraubt  .


----------



## Flowtec (8. April 2012)

Nicht meins, aber von mir zusammengeschraubt:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

Der Schaltzugbogen hinten hätte *etwas* kürzer sein dürfen...


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Schaltzugbogen hinten hätte *etwas* kürzer sein dürfen...



Moin Marco,

hast Du Dein Portraitfoto wieder aus dem Avatar entfernt?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. April 2012)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> hast Du Dein Portraitfoto wieder aus dem Avatar entfernt?
> 
> ...







Jup, keine Ahnung was mich da geritten hat...

Mag halt Abwechslung! 


*Happy Easter @ all*


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

das merida gefällt !


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. April 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weil hier lange kein Bild reinkam...



Aber echt.
So ich hab mein Soul wieder etwas Richtung Racer gebaut. Vorne endlich mal die 180er Scheibe verbaut, die hier seit nem Jahr rumliegt. Beim ersten Versuch gleich quietsch- und schleiffrei  Keine Ahnung was immer alle für Probleme mit der RX haben.

Dazu die neuen Rennpellen von Michelin: Wild Race'R Ultimate Advanced 2.25. Beide knapp unter 470g (also knapp unter Herstellerangabe) und extrem schnell und noch ausreichend komfortabel. Machten auf der Waldautobahn und Feldwegen eine super Figur. Wie fast alle Michelin aber Schwächen bei Nässe (ist von Michelin aber auch als schneller XC-Reifen für trockene Bedingungen genannt). Bauen gerade mal 52mm breit bei 2.5bar auf der Fulcrum Red Metal 5.


----------



## Bioabfall (10. April 2012)

.


----------



## waldwild (10. April 2012)

-mikki- schrieb:


> Hab dann auch mal was neues für diese Saison zusammen geschraubt  .



Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PuddahPan (10. April 2012)




----------



## stonehead (10. April 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> . Beim ersten Versuch gleich quietsch- und schleiffrei  Keine Ahnung was immer alle für Probleme mit der RX haben.
> 
> na dann sprechen wir uns in 100-200 kilmetern nochmal wirst was geräuche und vibrationen angeht noch deinen spass haben,garantiert.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2012)

stonehead schrieb:


> na dann sprechen wir uns in 100-200 kilmetern nochmal wirst was geräuche und vibrationen angeht noch deinen spass haben,garantiert.



Ich habe wie gesagt die RX seit zwei Jahren (dem ersten Modelljahr eben) an zwei Rädern. Ohne irgendwelche Probleme (die einzigen Vibrationen die ich einmal hatte waren zwei lockere Speichen am HR). Solltest deine Glaskugel mal wieder putzen, die redet Mist. Außerdem hat die ein paar Buchstaben verloren.


----------



## Keks_nascher (11. April 2012)

Canyon GC AL 6.0 mit Reba Race (und demnächst SLX Bremsen  )


----------



## Bioabfall (11. April 2012)

.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. April 2012)

Das ist aber kein Bioabfall....


----------



## SingleLight (11. April 2012)

Booohhhrrr


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. April 2012)

Was zur Hölle ist das ?

....und jetzt sagt nicht: Ein Fahrrad !


----------



## memphis35 (11. April 2012)

Genau dafür weden Endlagerstätten gebaut .







Mfg  35


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das ?
> 
> ....und jetzt sagt nicht: Ein Fahrrad !



Auf alle Fälle ist das nicht witzig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (11. April 2012)

und denn regen sich leute auf mein hardtail hat in dieser gallerie nichts zu suchen


----------



## hhninja81 (11. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> und denn regen sich leute auf mein hardtail hat in dieser gallerie nichts zu suchen


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Ganz ruhig Marcus, wir wissen ja aschon das der HSV mit 4-0 verloren hat!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Marcus, wir wissen ja aschon das der HSV mit 4-0 verloren hat!



Für uns beiden ist dieser Spieltag nicht soooo erfolgreich gewesen...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. April 2012)

Können wir bald zusammen 2.Liga Spiele schauen ? Dann komm ich nach HH wenn der FCK dort spielt *duckundweg*

G8 Jungs und Mädels


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Für uns beiden ist dieser Spieltag nicht soooo erfolgreich gewesen...



So'n shiet! Wenigstens meine Frau ist Happy, die ist 96-Fan.


----------



## Northern lite (11. April 2012)

die Relegationsspiele St Pauli - HSV locken 



ich freu mich drauf, wenn die Uhr endlich stehenbleibt!!!!

(oder läuft sie schon rückwärts???)


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> die Relegationsspiele St Pauli - HSV locken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das der komische Haufen aus Deinem Avatar nächstes Jahr das Schicksal ereilt!


----------



## zuki (12. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das der komische Haufen aus Deinem Avatar nächstes Jahr das Schicksal ereilt!



*Danke!!!* Erspart mir die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioabfall (12. April 2012)

.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Besser!


----------



## Junior97 (12. April 2012)

Verbesserungsvorschläge und kritik erwünscht


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Rein funktionell gibt es nicht mehr viel zu meckern. Optisch würde ich nen Flat, ne glänzende Sattelstütze und nen sportlichen Sattel (z.b. slr, etc) verbauen. Die Bremsen funktionieren gut?


----------



## david99 (12. April 2012)

sieht hoch aus der rahmen... wie groß bistn du?


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Das haben wir doch regelmäßig er ist noch jung und wächst noch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. April 2012)

Da hat sich wirklich viel getan. Jetzt ist doch alles funktionell. Ich würde erst einmal gar nichts tauschen, sondern einfach so fahren.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2012)

Sattel, Sattelstütze, Griffe und Lenker, nur für die Optik, wenn es keinen technischen Nutzen bringt, würd ich´s so lassen, seit deinem ersten Post bist aber schon a Stückl gewachsen, oder?


----------



## Junior97 (12. April 2012)

Hi, also ich wollte als nächstes nen breiteren Lenker dranmachen da der jetzige recht schwer ist und nur 580mm breit, das Problem ist nur der Vorbau da 25,4mm habt ihr Ideen? Griffe werden auch bald getauscht durch Acros A-grip. Sattel und Sattelstütze bleiben vorerst so es sei ihr wollt sachen verschenken  Und die Bremsen funktionieren super kann ich nur empfehlen 

Junior97


----------



## david99 (12. April 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur der Vorbau da 25,4mm habt ihr Ideen?


680mm 18 eur http://cgi.ebay.de/280857307459
630mm 15 eur [ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-Riser-Bar-HB-M04-630mm-schwarz/dp/B00404WSH0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1334232798&sr=8-6"]Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: XLC Riser-Bar HB-M04 25,4 mm, 630mm, 30 mm, schwarz[/ame]


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Sattel, Sattelstütze, Griffe und Lenker, nur für die Optik, wenn es keinen technischen Nutzen bringt, würd ich´s so lassen, seit deinem ersten Post bist aber schon a Stückl gewachsen, oder?



Deshalb meinte ich ja auch dass es nur was gäbe wenn man nach der Optik geht. Technisch ist das sehr solide und ausreichend. Die Luxusspielerein kommen später


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Bioabfall schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema. ich hab mein anderes jetzt mal ein bisschen verändert.



Geht doch!


----------



## Junior97 (12. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> 680mm 18 eur http://cgi.ebay.de/280857307459
> 630mm 15 eur Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: XLC Riser-Bar HB-M04 25,4 mm, 630mm, 30 mm, schwarz



Ich denke eher dass ich bis Weihnachten warte (oder auf ein gutes Schnäppchen) und mir dann einen 31.8 Vorbau und einen neuen Lenker hole. Ein Thomson X4 sollte doch gehen oder ?


----------



## david99 (12. April 2012)

musst du wissen... ich könnt nich solang warten. bei dem preis kann man auch nicht viel verkehrt machen


----------



## ben1982 (12. April 2012)

So, heute mal im Osten der Republik unterwegs...


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2012)

Schön dezenter Aufbau, dein... Radon (?) - ich kann´s leider nicht gut erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (12. April 2012)

das mit dem bilder einfügen üben wir nochmal...


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2012)

Kauft euch bessere, größere Bildschirme, bei mir passts


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Kauft euch bessere, größere Bildschirme, bei mir passts



So einen großen Laptop möchte ich nicht, dann bräuchte ich nämlich keinen!


----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2012)

@ohneworte: Ohne Worte


----------



## ben1982 (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So einen großen Laptop möchte ich nicht, dann bräuchte ich nämlich keinen!



Eure Armut kotzt mich an. Kann sogar mein IPhone anzeigen. ;-))

Ja ist ein Radon. Siehe Album. Die Auflösung ist die Originale.  Muss dann für das nächste mal eben die kleine Auflösung wählen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Eure Armut kotzt mich an. Kann sogar mein IPhone anzeigen. ;-))
> 
> Ja ist ein Radon. Siehe Album. Die Auflösung ist die Originale.  Muss dann für das nächste mal eben die kleine Auflösung wählen.



Hab bei der Arbeit nur nen 19" TFT, da sehe ich beim durchscrollen gerade mal das Vorderrad. Beim 24" zuhause passts dann aber


----------



## david99 (13. April 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Eure Armut kotzt mich an. Kann sogar mein IPhone anzeigen. ;-))


dein eierfon verkleinert ja auch die bilder 

jeder hartzer hat heut n eierfon...


----------



## butmymemory (13. April 2012)

Hartzer und eier in einem satz ist zu krass, so früh am morgen


----------



## Micha382 (13. April 2012)

Sodele hier mal meins, bisher ohne große Änderungen ;-) Hoffe ich bin in diesem Fred damit richtig 
Fährt sich echt gut, kann mich bisher nicht beschweren 







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1100325

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1100324


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreMD (13. April 2012)

Hier auch mal mein Hobel! Die Züge werden noch gekürzt!


----------



## LF-X (13. April 2012)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Bike: 






Fährt echt genial: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_SyOjo2dEU"]Slingshot Ripper Coil closeup view      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2012)

Habe den Rahmen immer mal im Netz gesehen, zuletzt arg günstig, und finden den sehr interessant. 
Und das funktioniert?


----------



## LF-X (13. April 2012)

Fahr den jetzt seit 2 Monaten. Vortrieb ist gut, dabei recht komfortabel. Nimmt zumindest harte Schläge etwas heraus. Die Feder verteilt, bzw. glättet etwas die Kraft, die in den Antrieb geht. Ob das wirklich was bringt - Keine Ahnung. Macht aber mords Spaß.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


>



echt sehr sehr geil  wäre genau mein ding hätt ich net schon nen carbon renn hobel


----------



## LF-X (13. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Cotic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> echt sehr sehr geil  wäre genau mein ding hätt ich net schon nen carbon renn hobel



Der Trend geht doch zum Dritt- bzw. Viertrad...


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Trend geht doch zum Dritt- bzw. Viertrad...



mist, was soll ich dann machen... hab doch schon 4


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mist, was soll ich dann machen... hab doch schon 4



Und ich obwohl ich vor gut einer Woche eines verkauft habe zur Zeit 13 Stück.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich obwohl ich vor gut einer Woche eines verkauft habe zur Zeit 13 Stück.



Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder? 

Das Slingshot ist irgendwie schon cool. Aber ich hab Videos gesehen in denen verwindet sich das OR schon ganz schön beim Lenken


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?
> 
> Das Slingshot ist irgendwie schon cool. Aber ich hab Videos gesehen in denen verwindet sich das OR schon ganz schön beim Lenken



Doch, allerdings sind dabei auch je zwei Renn- und Trekkingräder sowie ein Cyclocrosser und ein Randonneur.


----------



## LF-X (13. April 2012)

Das YouTube Video mit dem verwindenden OR ist ein 29er. Möglichweise verwindet es sich deswegen so sehr. Muss das mal bei meinem beobachten. Hatte zuerst das Gefühl, dass es sich stark verwindet. War aber der F99 Vorbau. Hab jetzt einen Superforce dran. Da verwindet sich nichts mehr.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Das YouTube Video mit dem verwindenden OR ist ein 29er. Möglichweise verwindet es sich deswegen so sehr. Muss das mal bei meinem beobachten. Hatte zuerst das Gefühl, dass es sich stark verwindet. War aber der F99 Vorbau. Hab jetzt einen Superforce dran. Da verwindet sich nichts mehr.




Sag nicht sowas, solche außergewöhnlichen Räder lösen so einen gewissen haben will Reflex aus


----------



## LF-X (13. April 2012)

Das lösen doch wohl einige der in Photothreads gezeigten Bikes aus 

Das Slingshot sorgt aber definitiv vermehrt für Blicke von Fußgängern und Autofahrern. Da fühlt man sich manchmal schon fast verfolgt.

So ungewohnt es aber auch aussehen mag, so angenehm unaussergewöhnlich fährt es sich. Flottes Teil. Aber kein Leichtbau - den wollte ich nach zwei gebrochenen Hinterbauten im letzten Jahr auch nicht mehr haben. Der Rahmen wiegt 2,7 kg.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> echt sehr sehr geil  wäre genau mein ding hätt ich net schon nen carbon renn hobel



Merci. Das lustige ist, zwischen den Teilen war mal ein Carbonrahmen *g*


----------



## downi (14. April 2012)

Neuaufbau, eben fertig geworden.
Cube XMS 16 Zoll für MF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. April 2012)

!


----------



## gasok.ONE (19. April 2012)

@ andreMD 

sehr schön!

@neo-bahamuth

gelungener aufbau und wunderschöner rahmen! gewicht?


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Sehr gelungen, nur der Sattel ist ein wenig klobig. Aber der muß ja zum Hinterteil und nicht für unsere Augen taugen!


----------



## multiMonochrom (19. April 2012)

Frühjahrsputz und Abspeckkur

Vorher:







Danach:
















Meine Taiwan Hochpräzions-Kofferwaage sagt ca. 11,4Kg


----------



## alli333i (19. April 2012)

Besorg dir doch noch nen schicken, günstigen leichteren flaschenhalter. Z.B. BBB 23g für ca20.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. April 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth
> 
> gelungener aufbau und wunderschöner rahmen! gewicht?



Danke.
Puh, muss ich mal wieder wiegen.
Da der Rahmen ziemlich genau 1kg schwerer als der vorige Carbonrahmen ist, müsste das Radl mit den Reifen nun so 11,4kg wiegen. Ich schau heut mal bei meinm Händler vorbei, der hat ne Waage *g*

edit: gewogen mit etwas Dreck 11,7kg.


----------



## Ianus (21. April 2012)

Jetzt ist mir doch tatsächlich noch ein passendes Trikot zugeflogen ..... den Helm hatte ich noch. Leider sind die Pads vollkommen hinüber....


----------



## Nordpol (21. April 2012)




----------



## SilverWolf (21. April 2012)

Ianus - wunderschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (21. April 2012)

Sieht geil aus, persönlich hätte ich zur blanken Kurbel auch eine blanke Sattelstütze genommen, aber das sind Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2012)




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. April 2012)

Sieht nachwievor stark aus! Wobei mir weiße oder farbige Stützen, also alles außer schwarz, silber und Carbon irgendwie generell nicht so recht gefallen wollen. 

Was sind das für Pedale? Sind die tatsächlich blau oder nur durch Fotobearbeitung?


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2012)

Sind tatsächlich blau. Da meine Look Quartz geknackt haben habe ich mir kurzerhand neue geleistet.

Sind Crank Brothers Candy 3 in Blau geworden. Passen perfekt zum Bike. =)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. April 2012)

Ah ok, konnte sie auf dem Bild nicht so recht identifizieren. 

Hatte auch blaue Candy SL (die älteren) und nachdem neulich die Lager zum 2. mal hinüber waren, hab ich mal zur Eggbeater C mit blauen Stahlachsen gegriffen. Und nach nur ein paar Ausfahrten bröckelt so langsam die Lackierung ab  Ist auch so n komisches helles Blau irgendwie... 
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, die alten Candy SL mit nem Rebuild-Kit nochmals zu reaktivieren. 
Habe gehört, die neuen Modelle seien recht Schmutzempfindlich im Vergleich zu alten...


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2012)

Ich werde es sehen - eigentlich wirbt CB ja mit noch mehr Schmutzresistenz durch die Nadellager und bessere Dichtungen. Ich hoffe, die halten länger als 1 Saison.

Von der Lackierung/Eloxierung habe ich auch schon negatives gelesen. Aber irgendwie gibt es die, die die CB gut finden und die, die sie schlecht finden. So ein Mittelmaß gibt es da nicht.

Ich kann nur abwarten und hoffen! Denn optisch sind die der Knaller an meinem Rad! Ich hoffe, sie halten gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich werde es sehen - eigentlich wirbt CB ja mit noch mehr Schmutzresistenz durch die Nadellager und bessere Dichtungen. Ich hoffe, die halten länger als 1 Saison.
> 
> Von der Lackierung/Eloxierung habe ich auch schon negatives gelesen. Aber irgendwie gibt es die, die die CB gut finden und die, die sie schlecht finden. So ein Mittelmaß gibt es da nicht.
> 
> Ich kann nur abwarten und hoffen! Denn optisch sind die der Knaller an meinem Rad! Ich hoffe, sie halten gut.




Die günstigen CBs fallen auch recht schnell auseinander. Ich kaufe die immer nur wegen der Cleats. Dann bei Ebay für 15 die Eggis MXR oder Smarty. Die halten dann nur ein paar Wochen, dann sie die Lager oppe und die Pedale fallen auseinander


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2012)

bin ich froh das ich mir den sche*** nur mal feur 2wochen angetan hab und wieder auf shimpanso zurrueck bin...


----------



## zuki (26. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich mir den sche*** nur mal feur 2wochen angetan hab und wieder auf shimpanso zurrueck bin...



Dito. Mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr als japanische Wertarbeit unter die Latschen.


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Dito. Mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr als japanische Wertarbeit unter die Latschen.



dito!


----------



## MS1980 (26. April 2012)

schickes Bike, aber die weiße Stütze ...  ich finde sie nicht passend ...


was macht ihr mir euren Pedalen das sie auseinander fallen? ich fahre jetzt seid 3Jahren die Eggbeater 2Ti mit titanachse und die sind immer noch heile, trotz der 181gr halten die auch kleine Sprünge aus ...  jetzt haben sie leichtes Spiel,aber sonst immer noch Top ...


----------



## gtbiker (26. April 2012)

Das erste und letzte Teil von CB waren bei mir die CandyPedale, die hatten nach der ersten (!) Fahrt eine krumme Achse....billiger Mist.


----------



## InoX (27. April 2012)

Ich habe ein Multitool von CB und das ist super. Noch nix verbogen oder so, hat aber auch keine Gewichtsbegrenzung
Ein Freund von mir fährt allerdings auch Eggbeater und bei dem laufen die super. dürften jetzt irgendwo über 10000 km und der macht nichts dran.


----------



## SilverWolf (27. April 2012)

hier  mein 13 Jahre treuer Esel.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schickes Bike, aber die weiße Stütze ...  ich finde sie nicht passend ...
> 
> 
> was macht ihr mir euren Pedalen das sie auseinander fallen? ich fahre jetzt seid 3Jahren die Eggbeater 2Ti mit titanachse und die sind immer noch heile, trotz der 181gr halten die auch kleine Sprünge aus ...  jetzt haben sie leichtes Spiel,aber sonst immer noch Top ...



Die Eggbeater 3 machen auch keine Probleme seit nem halben Jahr. Laufen sahnig obwohl ich damit schon die ein oder andere Wurzel damit mitgenommen habe.
Die billigen CBs sind aber einfach Schrott, schon bei der Auslieferung.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (27. April 2012)

Die Haltbarkeit ist bei den höheren CB´s (ab 3) kein Thema, vom Eloxal mal abgesehen.
Aber für mich war die Funktion nicht mit der einer XTR oder XT vergleichbar. Deswegen bin ich wieder zu Shimano zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. April 2012)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> hier  mein 13 Jahre treuer Esel.



Schönes Storck! Das Alter sieht man ihm garnicht an, würden es Schaltwerk und Gabel nicht verraten  Letztere hätte ich inzwischen wohl längst ersetzt, aber wenn du nachwievor zufrieden damit bist - wieso nicht.


----------



## SilverWolf (27. April 2012)

Will  nicht  mehr  tauschen!


----------



## villeroy (28. April 2012)

Hallo!

Dann will ich auch mal meine Feile zum Verriss freigeben.


 

Schöne Grüsse!
Günni

ps: Ich krieg's nicht gebacken, das Foto direkt anzeigen zu lassen. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## MS1980 (28. April 2012)

bitte schön ...  sieht gut aus ...  wie macht sich die Race Face Kurbel? is ne Deus,oder?


----------



## villeroy (28. April 2012)

super, ich danke dir! kurbel ist eine ridea, recht speziell mit titanachse und elliptischen kettenblättern. ich bin schon damals auf biopace voll abgefahren. also, ja, mag ich sehr. auch sehr steif, dat dingen. umwerfereinstellung braucht allerdings ein bisschen geduld...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2012)

Da gibt's nichts zu verreißen. Das Rad ist echt hübsch.
Die Kurbel sieht aus wie die aktuelle Turbine. Mit Titanwelle dann die Turbine SL. Sicher, daß es nicht die ist?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2012)

Eben, ist doch alles ok 

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. April 2012)

Ich finds auch sehr ansprechend, der Blauton hat was sehr anziehendes irgendwie. 
Finde die Reifen auch ganz interessant. Was wiegen die so und wie machen sie sich?
Nur der Sattel wär nix für mich, mag die Form irgendwie nicht. Aber der muss passen!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (29. April 2012)

mein neues, als ergänzung zum cc-hardtail. 
ich stell's hier auch mal rein, nachdem im AM-thread (berechtigterweise) die felgen im zusammenhang mit AM in frage gestellt wurden. haupteinsatzgebiet werden touren (in den alpen) sein, von dem her passt's wohl eher hier rein.





11,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrRadler (29. April 2012)

villeroy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal meine Feile zum Verriss freigeben.
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Microshift Marvo XE Schaltwerk?
Sieht gut aus, kann das Teil was ?


----------



## Jumpstumper (29. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


>



Eine sehr angenehme Erscheinung, toller Blauton und insgesamt für mich einwandfrei stimmig


----------



## Ianus (29. April 2012)

6 Uhr in der früh


----------



## DerDuke83 (29. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich mir den sche*** nur mal feur 2wochen angetan hab und wieder auf shimpanso zurrueck bin...



100%

Hatte am Anfang auch diesen neumodischen Kram und war schwer enttäuscht.
Jetzt nur noch Shimano SPD only, noch nie ein Problem gehabt auf mehreren  10.000km.
Einmal ist eine Schraube am Cleat gerissen das war alles.


----------



## fikret (29. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> 6 Uhr in der früh



Hier fehlt definitiv das Like feature


----------



## david99 (29. April 2012)

wenn du das bild anklickst kannst du rechts oben auf "gefällt mir" klicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevensmanic (29. April 2012)

@ mister svonda: hübsches rad, aber dass die felgen alpentouren lange überstehen, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. ausser du wiegst 40kg oder fährst nur strasse


----------



## Northern lite (30. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> 6 Uhr in der früh



wenn das Klein den selben Farbverlauf des Himmels hätte wäre es der Megahammer...

auch auch so.... sehr GEIL!!!


----------



## fikret (30. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> wenn du das bild anklickst kannst du rechts oben auf "gefällt mir" klicken...



nö, geht bei mir nicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2012)

Linke Maustaste, nicht die rechte!


----------



## Ianus (30. April 2012)

Northern lite schrieb:


> wenn das Klein den selben Farbverlauf des Himmels hätte wäre es der Megahammer...
> 
> auch auch so.... sehr GEIL!!!


 
Du meinst Moonrise 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9453659&postcount=1553

Momentan habe ich keine Ambitionen. Falls mir aber mal zufällig eines über den Weg laufen sollte würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt NEIN sagen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. April 2012)

Hat das Koba Fully da oben nicht etwas viel Federweg vorn 
Finde den braunen Lack aber sehr ansprechend.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2012)

Das Koba ist auf AM ausgerichtet, sodass der Federweg hinhauen sollte.
Das braune Eloxal ist wirklich sehr ansprechend!
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, wieso das Bike ausgerechnet diese Felgen bekommen hat - damit hat es schon etwas zu viel Federweg!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. April 2012)

zum federweg, ich schwankte anfangs zwischen 110mm und 150mm als ergänzung zu meinem HT.
nach diskussionen hier und reiflicher überlegung, kam ich dann zum schluss, dass ein 150mm die idealere ergänzung ist für meine ansprüche.

bei den felgen hatte ich anfänglich auch bedenken, ob die nicht zu anfällig auf beschädigungen sind, auch nach dem input von leuten hier im kaufberatungsthread.
es gab aber auch meinungen dass eine "crest" bei meinen 56kg halten würde, und die MMX ist da ja nicht weniger stabil.
hab dann darüber auch nochmals ausführlich mit Ralph von Koba gesprochen und er meinte, dass ich mir bei meinem gewicht und fahrstiel da eigentlich keine sorgen machen müsse.
jetzte guck ich mal, wenn's hält ist gut und sonst bin ich halt um ne erfahrung reicher und lass mir nen etwas stabileren laufradsatz dafür aufbauen.
fahren liess ich das ganze bis jetzt jedenfalls sehr gut, erstaunlich leichtgängig für die gut 2 kg mehr und breiteren/grobprofiligere reifen im gegensatz zum HT.

die farbe nennt sich "bronze", sieht im schatten wie dunkelbraun aus und im sonnenlicht geht sie dann ins hellbraune/brozene.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2012)

Ich find die Felgen für so breite Reifen schlichtweg zu schmal.
So kannst du mit dem Luftdruck der Reifen nicht ausreichend runter gehen.
Aber solange es dir taugt, ist ja alles gut!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. April 2012)

der breite habe ich (zugegebenermasse) nicht soviel beachtung geschenkt wie den überlegungen betreffend stabilität, obwohl ich mir der problematik vom rennauto her eigentlich bewusst sein müsste.
bin da aber realtiv schmerzlos. wenn's irgendwann nicht mehr passt kommt halt was neues drauf, bis's für mich dann stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. April 2012)

Meine Kiste ist nun endlich auch bereit für die Saison. Das einzige was noch geändert wird sind Inbus-Spannachsen und die blauen Candy SL kommen wieder drauf, gefallen mir doch besser als Eggbeater


----------



## SilverWolf (30. April 2012)

Geile  Kiste, echt!Kabelloses  Tacho  noch  vllt?


----------



## gasok.ONE (30. April 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Meine Kiste nun endlich auch bereit für die Saison.




gefällt!!! die pace ist ja zum glück auch runter...
hatte 2006 ´n bruch der gabelkrone und bin bei ca. 25 sachen sehr unsanft abgestiegen... damals 86 kg und auf der waldautobahn...daher keine empfehlung von mir für diese gabel...

hast ´n da für zughüllen? jagwire?

kabelloser tacho ist meist schrott... erst geräte jenseits der 100 eusen machen, aufgrund ihrer frequenz seltener zicken... der schrott darunter zeigt dir manchmal im stand, nur weil von irgend ´nem depp das handy klingelt, ´nen speed von 100 an und verfälscht dadurch alles


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. April 2012)

Verfluchte Grammatik... da hab ich doch glatt das "ist" vergessen! Fiel mir gerad im Zitat auf 

Den Funkkram hab ich wieder gegen das gute alte Kabel ersetzt. Da braucht man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen um leere Batterie und Funkstörungen. Auch wenns blöder ausschaut, aber nicht so wichtig...

Das mit der Gabelkrone ist ja heftig bei der Pace!  Hatte die noch Garantie?
Solche Ausfälle hatte meine zum Glück nicht. Ich hatte Ärger mit den Abstreifern. Selbst nach dem Tausch gegen die neuen von DT musste man ständig putzen, damit sie sauber anspricht. Außerdem war sie nicht sonderlich verwindungssteif... Aber schöner als die Fox war sie schon, das muss ich ihr zugestehen  Und 150g leichter, wobei ich das für die bessere Steifigkeit, Verlässlichkeit und Performance sehr gut verkraften kann.

Schaltzüge sind Jagwire Ripcord L3, jap. Um Welten einfacher/pflegeleichter/besser als Nokon


----------



## woipadinga (30. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> 6 Uhr in der früh



11 Uhr in der Nacht


----------



## SilverWolf (1. Mai 2012)

kabelloser tacho ist meist schrott... erst geräte jenseits der 100 eusen machen, aufgrund ihrer frequenz seltener zicken... der schrott darunter zeigt dir manchmal im stand, nur weil von irgend ´nem depp das handy klingelt, ´nen speed von 100 an und verfälscht dadurch alles[/quote]

Hast  100 %  Recht, aber  mein  TARGA 2209  ist  .


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. Mai 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hatte die noch Garantie?
> 
> Schaltzüge sind Jagwire Ripcord L3, jap. Um Welten einfacher/pflegeleichter/besser als Nokon



garantie naja war ´n gebrauchtes model, aber mein damaliger dealer hat die anstandslos zurückgenommen, jaja das mit der steifigkeit...danach kam parallelogramm/trapez von german a....leicht, super optik, aber auf dauer nichts für mich, dämpfer entweder zu sensibel oder zu unsensibel etc....

da jagwire-züge, wären ja farblich die hyflow in blau noch ´ne überlegung wert.


----------



## AngryApe (3. Mai 2012)

whoops, doppelpost


----------



## AngryApe (3. Mai 2012)

Voitl kann ich auch :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Mai 2012)

Geiles Teil!  Das Grün gefällt. Find den mx III Rahmen auch noch nen Ticken schöner als den ml VI, aber ist leider noch schwerer und auch nicht unbedingt für XC gedacht. Aber ein cooles Rohloff-Konzept.

@gasok.ONE: Die Hyflow seh ich gerad zum ersten mal, wusste garnix von denen. Taugen die was? Bei bike-components hat die jemand mit einem Stern bewertet, weil sie angeblich zu weich seien und den Druckpunkt versauen. Ist da was dran? Weil rein optisch würden sie in der Tat super passen


----------



## AngryApe (3. Mai 2012)

Merci @ Kompliment 

Was ist mir deiner Pace passiert (okay ist eher ne rhetorische Frage )?...ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass du in dem Voitl ne RC36 hattest und ich dich gelöchert hab, weil ich Probleme mit meiner RC38 hatte...ich glaub deine Räder sind langlebiger als meine


----------



## gasok.ONE (3. Mai 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> @gasok.ONE: Die Hyflow seh ich gerad zum ersten mal, wusste garnix von denen. Taugen die was? Bei bike-components hat die jemand mit einem Stern bewertet, weil sie angeblich zu weich seien und den Druckpunkt versauen. Ist da was dran? Weil rein optisch würden sie in der Tat super passen



da gehen die meinungen wohl auseinander... kenne im umfeld zwei leute die hyflow fahren ein avid-(FR) und ein magura(CC)system beide können nichts negatives feststellen... auch mein dealer meinte die seien besser als die standardmaguraleitungen...ausserdem kosten sie ja nicht die welt...wenn´s nicht passt fällt das lehrgeld nicht so ins gewicht... oder du packst zusätzlich ´n anker ins "arschgepäck"

vllt hat aber jmd anderes hier erfahrungen dazu...


----------



## gasok.ONE (3. Mai 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Voitl kann ich auch :
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114279



sehr schönes teil und die rohloff gibt dem ganzen so etwas ursprüngliches...(unverbasteltes)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Mai 2012)

Ach ja die Pace... Wie schon in nem anderen Fred beschrieben: Abstreifer der RC39 (auch nach DT Swiss-Ersatz) nie 100% dicht bekommen --> ständig säubern müssen, um gutes Ansprechverhalten zu haben --> nervig! Und sie war etwas zu unsteif insgesamt. 
Die vorige RC36 war zuverlässiger, aber wegen Stahlfeder und 1,6 kilo zu fett für meine Zwecke. Die Fox ist für mich nun top  Nur die gelie Optik der Pacegabeln ist ein Wermutstropfen, den ich aber verkraften kann. 

Zu den Hyflow: vielleicht probier ich die tatsächlich mal aus. Habe in letzter Zeit aber erstmal genug rumgeschraubt und ausgegeben, so dass jetzt erstmal gefahren wird  
Die Ölsauerei gebe ich mir dann, wenns demnächst dann mal wieder unter den Fingern juckt bzgl. Veränderung und Rumschrauben. Fertig wird das bike ja eh nie


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2012)

Mir gefallen beide VOITLs. Schöne Farbkonzepte und sauber durchgezogen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (5. Mai 2012)

Voitl Bande 
Bin dabei 









Die 2 oben sind schön aufgebaut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Mai 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen beide VOITLs. Schöne Farbkonzepte und sauber durchgezogen..



Ok,ok...Mir gefallen *alle drei* VOITLs. Schöne Farbkonzepte und sauber durchgezogen..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2012)

KONI-DU schrieb:


>



KLasse Teil 

selbst poliert ? War bestimmt ne Schweinearbeit oder ?


----------



## Quator94 (5. Mai 2012)

Deine Kette hängt bei die besten E-Bikes etwas durch 

http://www.ebiketester24.de/die-besten-e-bikes/


----------



## SingleLight (5. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie gefällt mir der steile Lenkwinkel der VOITLs nicht so sehr, oder kommt das nur so rüber auf dem Bildern? Bei dem SSP baut die Gabel dazu noch zu tief. Sonst gefällt mir das Rad ganz gut. Bei der Kette passt es grad noch so, noch mehr dürfte sie aber nicht hängen


----------



## gasok.ONE (6. Mai 2012)

@ voitl bande...

nochmal zusammenfassend: alle drei sehr geil... der polierte mx III rahmen ist aber wirklich schon sehr sabbertriefschlotzgeiferGEIL, lenker wäre mir zu breit und stütze gefällt nicht so... trotzdem alles sehr harmonisch...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Mai 2012)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren, ob du den so poliert ausgeliefert bekommen hast oder selbst Hand angelegt hast. Wenn letzteres: Respekt!  Sieht echt gut aus! 

Lenkwinkel sollte bei allen drei Rahmen 71° haben (sofern die anderen beiden keine Wunsch-Geo haben), also nix ungewöhnliches. Kommt vermutlich tatsächlich von der Perspektive der Bilder, wobei ich das persönlich jetzt nicht also so krass empfinde.


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Mai 2012)

....freut mich, das es gefällt. 
Der Rahmen ist gepulvert. Das war weniger Arbeit 
Die Kette ist durch und kommt neu. 
Eventuell spendiere ich dem Rad noch eine polierte Stütze.

Zur Geo. Gemessen habe ich noch nix, aber der Lenkwinkel sieht optisch steiler aus, als am "normalen" Rad. Fährt sich aber klasse der Bock.
Gabel könnte noch größer sein, aber das ist schon eine 29er mit 46.5.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2012)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....freut mich, das es gefällt.
> Der Rahmen ist gepulvert. Das war weniger Arbeit
> Die Kette ist durch und kommt neu.
> Eventuell spendiere ich dem Rad noch eine polierte Stütze.



ah, ist das dieses Chormat ? Wär ja echt ne geile alternative


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, Chromat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (7. Mai 2012)

Bike meiner Frau, deshalb auch der gemütliche Sattel


----------



## SingleLight (8. Mai 2012)




----------



## gasok.ONE (8. Mai 2012)

FRAUENTRAUSCH!


----------



## Hansiii (8. Mai 2012)

Hier ist meins: 


http://imageshack.us/f/443/04052012424.jpg/

Für Euch vielleicht NUR ein billiges Cube - für mich das erste Bike, was ich in die Richtung kaufe.


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Mai 2012)

Das Attention  war damals unser Meistverkauftes, als Einsteigerrad ist es doch Klasse, oder?


----------



## Hansiii (9. Mai 2012)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das Attention  war damals unser Meistverkauftes, als Einsteigerrad ist es doch Klasse, oder?




Mal sehen ob/wann ich Videos mache...


----------



## Ianus (13. Mai 2012)

Abendrunde...


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2012)

das erste is super !!  !


----------



## Ianus (13. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das erste is super !!  !



Ja.. das Rot und das Violett als Kontrast wirken richtig gut. Leider bin entweder nicht fähig die Kamera richtig zu bedienen oder die Kamera kommt bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen schnell an ihre Grenzen.....

Auch schön......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (13. Mai 2012)

endlich mit neuer gabel (140mm)... vorher noch die fett- gegen ölschmierung getauscht, geht ab wie ne tüte mücken 

federwegstechnisch eigentlich schon fr, es tourt sich aber auch sehr gut damit... gewicht liegt nun bei 13,4kg, ich denke für knapp 400 eur kann sich das sehen lassen... (auch wenn gleich wieder einige auf die barrikaden gehen )


----------



## Lukas2046 (13. Mai 2012)

Mein neues Müsing

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/ar36royd/IMG_0029.JPG
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/d3luuant/IMG_0031.JPG
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/u9ojxzgn/IMG_0032.JPG


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2012)

Hab auch was neues, hartes, günstigeres...


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2012)

@david : ..gekröpfte stütze , langer vorbau und die kurbel gefallen mir nicht - und der lenker hat arg viel rize ... sonst nett - vor allem für das geld ...


----------



## Lukas2046 (13. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 warum denn starrgabel? Nja ist aber immernoch besser als ne RST. Wenn du ne ordentliche Federgabel dran machen willst nimm ne reba rl die ist gut


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2012)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> hhninja81 warum denn starrgabel? Nja ist aber immernoch besser als ne RST. Wenn du ne ordentliche Federgabel dran machen willst nimm ne reba rl die ist gut



Ne Federgabel hab ich schon am anderen Rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (13. Mai 2012)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> hhninja81 warum denn starrgabel? Nja ist aber immernoch besser als ne RST. Wenn du ne ordentliche Federgabel dran machen willst nimm ne reba rl die ist gut



hab günstig eine weiß/blaue magura durin 100r zu verkaufen


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues, hartes, günstigeres...



Hallo Marcus;

bist Du heute auch wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus;
> 
> bist Du heute auch wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> ...



Moin Jens

Neeee, heute war ich mit dem "Kleinen Schwarzen" unterwegs... 

Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues, hartes, günstigeres...



Ach....  *Hi Du* !!!  
Schön von dir zu hören!! Dachte nach deiner PN, dass das Projekt ganz gestorben wäre...
Schönes Hamburg-Ridgid! 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne Federgabel hab ich schon am anderen Rad..



_An einem anderen SCHÖNEN Rad... 
_ 



dkiki schrieb:


> hab günstig eine weiß/blaue magura durin 100r zu verkaufen



Glaube da soll bewusst keine Federgabel ran.



Lukas2046 schrieb:


> hhninja81 warum denn starrgabel? Nja ist aber immernoch besser als ne RST. Wenn du ne ordentliche Federgabel dran machen willst nimm ne reba rl die ist gut



Denke der Besitzer hat schon etwas Ahnung von der Materie...!? 


*Nabend an die andere vertraute Person!  (oh)*


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2012)

:d


----------



## enweh (13. Mai 2012)

Das nenn' ich mal Platt(e)formpedale. Wer mag mir Hersteller, Modell und Gewicht kundtun?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens
> 
> Neeee, heute war ich mit dem "Kleinen Schwarzen" unterwegs...
> 
> Gruß



Aber immerhin warst Du Biken!

Alles Gute für Dich weiterhin!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach....  *Hi Du* !!!
> Schön von dir zu hören!! Dachte nach deiner PN, dass das Projekt ganz gestorben wäre...
> Schönes Hamburg-Ridgid!
> 
> ...



Nabend Marco (oder auch Moin!)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nabend Marco (oder auch Moin!)



Hallöle


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alles Gute für Dich weiterhin!



Dank Dir und eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt bekommen wir bestimmt auch mal hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. Mai 2012)

enweh schrieb:


> Das nenn' ich mal Platt(e)formpedale. Wer mag mir Hersteller, Modell und Gewicht kundtun?



Vom Drössiger?- Das sind XTR-Pedale...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38861/xtr-pedale-pd-m985.html

die lagen noch rum und sind sehr angenehm zu fahren


----------



## enweh (13. Mai 2012)

Tja, da täuschte mich die Bildbetrachtung. Wiedererkannt habe ich sie darauf nicht. Danke für die Info.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Vom DrÃ¶ssiger?- Das sind XTR-Pedale...
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38861/xtr-pedale-pd-m985.html
> 
> die lagen noch rum und sind sehr angenehm zu fahren



Wollte die auch kaufen, aber hab mir fÃ¼r 46â¬ die XT-Version geholt (bike-components Angebot, nun wieder 54â¬). Sind nur wenige Gramm schwerer (ca 30g). Meine Schuhe von Vaude haben eine weiche, grobe Sohle und da fÃ¼hlen sich die Pedale super an.

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2594/shimano-pedale-klick-xt-pd-m785-trail


----------



## david99 (13. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @david : ..gekröpfte stütze , langer vorbau und die kurbel gefallen mir nicht - und der lenker hat arg viel rize ... sonst nett - vor allem für das geld ...


die stütze muss sein, der rahmen is eigentlich zu klein...

kürzerer vorbau und flacherer lenker sind schon unterwegs...

die kurbel... war billig


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues, hartes, günstigeres...


 

sieht ganz gut aus, dein City Bike nehm ich an, oder auch für die Trails?

das Gebäude kommt mir bekannt vor   ... ist es dieses?









ich habe damals auch überlegt ob ich meins mit hoch nehm ...

aber das war mir denn doch nichts, die haben da alle schon so blöde geschaut ...


----------



## G.T.K. (14. Mai 2012)

Lieber Ianus,

wir wissen alle, daß Du Deine KLEINs sehr lieb hast und wir alle haben sie schon 100mal gesehen , von links, von rechts, von vorn, von hinten, von oben, in der Morgendämmerung, in der Sonne und neuerdings auch im Dunkeln. Nehme an, die Kamera hat keine Lust mehr.
Daß Du Oldtimer sammelst, verstehe ich nicht, aber es sei Dir unbenommen.

Daß Du uns alle 10 Tage wieder die gleichen alten KLEINs zeigen möchtest, verstehe wer will.
Ich finde es langsam lächerlich.
Auch wenn sich anschließend jemand zur Lobhudelei hinreißen läßt.

Nix gegen alte Kisten an sich, ich habe auch nicht das neueste.
1x im Jahr herzeigen oder nach Umbau wieder zeigen wäre ja noch interessant.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Mai 2012)

@MS1980

Stimmt, es ist das Gebäude. Irgendwie war diesmal keiner da und ich wollte da schon immer mal hoch. Lohnt sich, coole Aussicht!
Das Bike soll für alles gut sein... Alltag, Kneipe, Sport aber auch gerne mal für einer Tour!

Gruß


----------



## SilverWolf (14. Mai 2012)

G.T.K. schrieb:


> Lieber Ianus,
> 
> wir wissen alle, daß Du Deine KLEINs sehr lieb hast und wir alle haben sie schon 100mal gesehen , von links, von rechts, von vorn, von hinten, von oben, in der Morgendämmerung, in der Sonne und neuerdings auch im Dunkeln. Nehme an, die Kamera hat keine Lust mehr.
> Daß Du Oldtimer sammelst, verstehe ich nicht, aber es sei Dir unbenommen.
> ...




Irgendwie...Hast  Du  Recht!


----------



## enweh (14. Mai 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ich habe damals auch überlegt ob ich meins mit hoch nehm ...
> 
> aber das war mir denn doch nichts, die haben da alle schon so blöde geschaut ...



Darüber würde ich mir dir geringsten bis gar keine Sorgen machen.
Wo ich schon überall meine Räder mitgenommen habe...

Bei dieser Treppengewalt täte ich eher dafür beten, das mit dem Leichtbau auch wirklich ausreichend konsequent angegangen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (17. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues, hartes, günstigeres...


 
Schönes Gerät . Ich bin mal so frei und schreib dir eine to do Liste: Schwarze Kurbel, schwarzer Sattel, Felgen entlabeln.


----------



## the donkey (20. Mai 2012)

Mein Beitag






Laufräder werden noch gewechselt in ganz schwarz und wenn ich mal viel Zeit hab noch die Bremsleitungen angepaßt


----------



## zuki (20. Mai 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein Beitag



Hat was. Nur die Gabel will mir nicht so richtig gefallen.


----------



## Popeye34 (20. Mai 2012)

BMC Beitrag gefällt, schönes Bike


----------



## Havi (21. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube hier pasts am besten.


11,15kg Gesamtgewicht wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Fährt sich für meine Begriffe mit den 120mm an der Front richtig geil.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2012)

nice 

bis auf sattel und bash mag ich es richtig gut leiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havi (21. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nice
> 
> bis auf sattel und bash mag ich es richtig gut leiden




Danke 

Sattel ist halt das übliche Dilemma. Mein Allerwertester passt gut drauf und der SLR den ich mal ne Weile am MTB hatte, hat mir beim Trailfahren die Oberschenkel innen grün und blau gedengelt.

Der Bash ist eigentlich nur ne Aluscheibe die das Runterfallen der Kette verhindert.


----------



## kaptan (21. Mai 2012)

Pedale bitte wegdenken...  Waren nur die notlösung bis meine NC 17 Sudpin III S Pro kamen...​


----------



## alli333i (21. Mai 2012)

ist das ein 650b vorne? sieht schick aus dein Hobel )


----------



## kaptan (21. Mai 2012)

Moin

Vielen Dank!  LRS ist 26er (Mavic Crossmax ST, von decals befreit) wirkt aber auf dem Foto etwas komisch, in der tat...


----------



## alli333i (21. Mai 2012)

gerne 

achsoo okay

Ach: Ein Gewicht bitte noch .....


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Mai 2012)

Edit: viel zu spät geantwortet....


----------



## kaptan (21. Mai 2012)

Puh lang ists her das ich es gewogen habe, bei auslieferung ohne Pedale lag es bei 10,7kg laut Personenwaage. Mit den Conti MKII in  Protection + Michelin Protek Schläuchen und den Sudpin III Pedalen denke ich wohl irgendwo zwischen 11 und 12kg.

Werd mal schauen ob sie mir das mal fachmännisch wiegen können bei nem Bike shop in der umgebung, würde mich aus reiner neugier auch mal interessieren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2012)

Havi schrieb:


> Der Bash ist eigentlich nur ne Aluscheibe die das Runterfallen der Kette verhindert.



Sollte der Umwerfer nicht dafür reichen?


----------



## Kneddl (21. Mai 2012)

Grüßt euch, bin der Michl ausm schönen Mittelfranken und bin neu hier 

Les auch schon seit mehreren Wochen hier mit, hab mir brav alle 198 Seiten durchgeschaut 
und mich an etlichen wahnsinns Teilen ergötzt um mir die Wartezeit auf mein neues Rad zu verkürzen.





Ist ein Cube Ltd. CC 2012, gegen die meisten eurer Räder wohl eher langweilig, 
für mich aufjedenfall n klasse Teil 

Geändert werden sollen aufjedenfall noch die Pedale. Bin auf der Suche nach schön falcht Flats, 
die nicht ganz so unverschämt teuer sind.


----------



## Havi (21. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sollte der Umwerfer nicht dafür reichen?



Vielleicht. Ich möchte es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht testen. Ausserdem gefällt es mir so besser.

Mittelfristig wird wohl auch noch eine Kettenführung dran, das Geklappere geht mir aufn Keks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Hier auch mal wieder meins.
Ist schon eine Weile her, als ich es hier das letzte mal gezeigt habe.
Aus C1 wurde C2 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128524



Grüße aus dem Hunsrück
Hasi


----------



## alli333i (22. Mai 2012)

will ich auch haben! 


Gewicht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Mai 2012)

Da hatte gerade jemand einen vorzeitigen Orgasmus...


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da hatte gerade jemand einen vorzeitigen Orgasmus...


----------



## alli333i (23. Mai 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da hatte gerade jemand einen vorzeitigen Orgasmus...





ups.... tut mir leid wegen des teppichs, ich kauf nen neuen, versprochen!


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

So hier einmal mit den neuen Pedalen


----------



## alli333i (24. Mai 2012)

besser!


----------



## SingleLight (24. Mai 2012)

Schön schwarz, die weißen Naben setzten den nötigen Akzent, der Rahmen gefällt mir echt richtig gut.


----------



## patrick... (24. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike kaptan  .
Pedale müssten von NC-17 sein oder? Habe ich auch (Sudpin III S-Pro ) - damit wirst du deinen Spaß haben  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Vielen dank männers, bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem bike 

Jawoll sind auch Sudpin III S-Pro  Super Pedale, Qualität Made in Germany halt!


----------



## pat23 (24. Mai 2012)

@kaptan

Fährst du 2,4er MK auf deinen Crossmax ST? Die haben doch nur Freigabe bis 2,3 oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist richtig mit der Freigabe, nur ist ein 2.4 er Reifen bei Conti von den Abmessungen her exakt so wie ein 2.25er von schwalbe dimensioniert. Contis fallen schmaler aus als angegeben, hab vorher alles geprüft und sie sind noch dicke in der Mavic toleranz   Siehe Reifendatenbank... http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/


----------



## Kiefer (24. Mai 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Auch der Raceking und X-King fallen sehr schmal aus.

@kaptan, schönes Canyon 

Gruß
Hasi


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Mai 2012)

Schönes Canyon..

ohne die Decals am LRS sieht es auch viel besser aus!

Evtl sieht man sich ja mal an der Elbe


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Mai 2012)

Gleich noch ein Canyon hinterher, wenn auch nur Hardtail 




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1129991


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (24. Mai 2012)

@Kaptan: schönes Bike ...  die weißen Naben passen hervorragend und ohne Decals ist der LRS richtig schick ...


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank nochmals, frage mich auch immernoch wieso Mavic da so brutal hässliche Decals verwendet hat bei den Crossmax ST, und zäh war die Lackierung sag ich euch... Schlussendlich war es die Schinderei mit Nitroverdünnung auf jedenfall wert. 

Nun überlege ich evtl. die beiden silbernen Matchmaker Klemmen am Lenker gegen Schwarze zu tauschen... Was meint ihr dazu? Too much stealth oder genau richtig?


----------



## monsieurx (25. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die Silberfarbenen lassen, sie greifen schön den hellen Tupfer der Naben und Rahmenbeschriftung auf und sorgen für optische Balance.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Mai 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> So hier einmal mit den neuen Pedalen



Chic! Ist das deine Bikegarage im Hintergrund?


----------



## Matschgo (27. Mai 2012)

hier mein Scott Comp Racing '97 CC Hardtailheizer 













bis auf den Rahmen und die Sattelstützenklemme nix mehr original geblieben über die Jahre...
Bin grad erst damit fertig geworden... neue Bremsen, komplett neuer Antriebsstrang, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Laufräder, Gabel... einzig der Umrüstkit auf Remote Lockout für die Gabel fehlt noch (kommt wohl am Dienstag mit der Post), deswegen auch das lose Kabel des Lockout Hebels momentan noch.
Ich kann mich einfach vom Rahmen nicht trennen... obwohl er mir etwas zu hoch ist fährt es sich damit einfach prima


----------



## Nordpol (27. Mai 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## jaydee1980 (27. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Bike
Für die meisten von euch ist es vielleicht nichts besonderes aber ich liebe es.
Viel wurde nich nicht drann gmacht. 
Bis jetzt erst: Pedale gewechselt jetzt NC-17 STD1 Pro und ein Sigma BC 2209 MHR wurde rangebaut


----------



## RnR Dude (1. Juni 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


>



Zeigt die 0 Grad Markierung vom Lenker nach vorne oben, ist also nach Vorbaumitte ausgerichtet? Auf dem Foto schaut es jedenfalls so aus. Dreh den Lenker mal so, dass die 0 Grad Markierung nach vorne zeigt. Dadurch bekommst du eine bessere Handposition.


----------



## woipadinga (3. Juni 2012)

So hier mal meins. Großes Rad für großen Menschen. Fotos sind noch vom anfang der Saison. Mittlerweile mit 2012er Reba und Barends.
 Spacerturm ist natürlich auch verschwunden! 10,9kg für einen 105kg Fahrer


----------



## macflo (4. Juni 2012)

Anbei mal mein H-Lite. 

Wiegt 10,4kg, nächstes Jahr dann unter 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (4. Juni 2012)

macflo schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein H-Lite.
> 
> Wiegt 10,4kg, nächstes Jahr dann unter 10.



wie sie sehen können, sehen sie nichts


----------



## macflo (4. Juni 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> wie sie sehen können, sehen sie nichts



Hab den Link oben geändert. Der Bilderdienst geht bei dir wohl nicht.


----------



## dkiki (4. Juni 2012)

macflo schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein H-Lite.
> 
> Wiegt 10,4kg, nächstes Jahr dann unter 10.



absolut 
rahmen in matt statt glänzend und die gabel in griftgrün (wie r7) wären das highlight
naja, die kabelführung des tachos stört


----------



## cpprelude (4. Juni 2012)

macflo schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein H-Lite.
> 
> Wiegt 10,4kg, nächstes Jahr dann unter 10.


 
Schickes Drössi , ist ein 49er oder? Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## macflo (4. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schickes Drössi , ist ein 49er oder? Was sind das für Laufräder?



Jo, richtig erkannt. Ist 19".
Laufräder sind N-Light/Sapim Race/Alpine.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2012)

Finde ich super! Gefällt mir. Lediglich die silberne Kurbel stört mich optisch, aber da muss *ich* mich ja nicht melden  Funktionieren wird sie ja problemlos.


----------



## Groudon (4. Juni 2012)

Die weißen Züge gefallen mir! Will ich bei mir vlt auch noch machen, bin mir nur noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## -FELIX- (5. Juni 2012)

_*mein ragley blue pig als tourer aufgebaut *_


----------



## SingleLight (5. Juni 2012)

Cockpit finde ich ein wenig flach, aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultimate_black (5. Juni 2012)

macflo schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein H-Lite.
> 
> Wiegt 10,4kg, nächstes Jahr dann unter 10.



Schick Schick, was wird in 2013 geändert, damit du die 10 KG Grenze brichst?


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2012)

@mcflo : schickes teil - weisse züge noch weg und ne schwarze kurbel dran , dann 1 A !!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juni 2012)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> _*mein ragley blue pig als tourer aufgebaut *_
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1139200




nice, gefällt mir


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2012)

Felix -


----------



## macflo (5. Juni 2012)

ultimate_black schrieb:


> Schick Schick, was wird in 2013 geändert, damit du die 10 KG Grenze brichst?



Gabel (Recon Gold) soll getauscht werden. Entweder Sid oder Durin.
Kurbel wohl neu und 2-Fach und schwarz sowie neue Kassette (momentan 11-36 XT).
Evtl. noch Gripshift.
Vielleicht steck ich aber auch einfach alles in nen leichteren Rahmen. Mal sehn.


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

Mein Touren und CC Bike. 
Bulls Copperhead 3 disc. Entgegen Serie mit P6 Sattelstütze, XTR Pedalen, Formula Oro K18 Bremsen, DT Swiss/XT Laufräder, Lenker und Vorbau von Lapierre. Zur Zeit 11 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mal ne Frage bzgl. Werkzeug, Luftpumpe und Trinkflasche. Ich habe mir ein neues Bike geholt und es gefällt mir so wie es jetzt ist. Mit dem oben genannten Zubehör sieht es dann wieder irgendwie "verbastelt" aus. Hier im Thread habe ich viele Bikes gesehen, welche diesbezüglich auch jungfreulich sind. Nun meine Frage habt ihr das Zubehör nur für die Fotos abgemacht oder bleiben die Räder immer so. Wenn die immer so gefahren werden, habt ihr dann immer den Rucksack mit mit allem zeug drin?

Grüße


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr nur mit Rucksack, das ganze Zeug kommt mir nicht ans Rad!


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen Trinkrucksack wo noch halt ein Schlauch, Flickzeugs und nee mini Pumpe passt, aber an den meisten Bike bis auf mein Fully haben alle auch einen Flaschenhalter


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2012)

Steck doch das Zeug einfach ins Trikot. Ich hab bisher noch nie was davon verloren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2012)

Bei mir kommen Werkzeug, Pumpe und Schlauch in den Rucksack. Dann muss ich mir auch keinen Kopf um 'nen Notfallgroschen oder das Handy machen. Die Pumpe saß immer recht locker in den Trikottaschen, passiert ist aber nie was.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Juni 2012)

Mhh, immer mit Rucksack fahren, schwitzt ihr da nicht extrem drunter? Weiß es nur von mir, bin dann immer Sacknass nach ner ordentlichen Runde.


----------



## macflo (6. Juni 2012)

Ich stecke ne kleine Pumpe (Lezyne Alloy Drive), Multitool sowie Handy, Schlüssel, Taschentücher ins Trikot.
Schlauch nehme ich nicht mit. Fahre Tubeless und hoffe, das ich maximal nachpumpen muss.
Getränkeflaschen passen zwei ans Rad.
Das reicht mir und ich denke n Flaschenhalter stört nicht das Gesamtbild.


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

flasche mit iso-drink ist immer dabei und ne mini-carbon-pumpe für notfälle am rahmen! bei kurzen touren micro-topeak tache mit wekzeug (die version mit straps) unterm sattel - auf längeren touren ist diese dann im mule drin!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

Schwitzen stört mich nicht! Aber ich spar nicht am Bike Gewicht ein um mir dann das ganze Zeugs ran zu baumeln!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Juni 2012)

Das ganze muss ich mir mal noch überlegen wie ich es mache, also Getränkehalter kommen auf jeden Fall noch dran und den Rest dann ins Trickot 

Mal schauen wie sich das fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Das ganze muss ich mir mal noch überlegen wie ich es mache, also Getränkehalter kommen auf jeden Fall noch dran und den Rest dann ins Trickot
> 
> Mal schauen wie sich das fährt...



Mach ich auch so! Flaschen am Rad und den Rest im Trikot (Handy, Pumpe und Schlauch + Kettennieter ggf. Gel).

Bin auch ne zeitlang mit Rucksack gefahren, das Schwitzen ist nicht so das Problem ich bekomme nur mit Rucksack schnell Rückenschmerzen


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ... Aber ich spar nicht am Bike Gewicht ein um mir dann das ganze Zeugs ran zu baumeln!


aber die paar gramm machen doch bei deinem 11 kg bulls den braten nicht wirklich fett!?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Juni 2012)

Das Gewicht ist für mich auch eher Nebensache, ist aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

Egal wie schwer/leicht das Rad ist, das Zeugs muss doch eh immer mit?!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> aber die paar gramm machen doch bei deinem 11 kg bulls den braten nicht wirklich fett!?




Doch machen sie! Und warum markierst Du bulls rot?


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Doch machen sie! Und warum markierst Du bulls rot?


ich hab nichts rot markiert!? naja... also bei mir macht die pumpe inkl. halter + flaschenhalter vielleicht 60-70 gr. aus! ...aus meiner sicht macht das den braten nicht fett! ...zumindest merke ich das "mehrgewicht" nicht beim fahren!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

Das war doch eben noch rot?? Naja, jedenfalls hab ich Gewicht eingespart und ausserdem find ichs unschön das alles ans Rad zu hängen,....egalb ob 11 oder 8 kg....


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Das war doch eben noch rot?? Naja, jedenfalls hab ich Gewicht eingespart und ausserdem find ichs unschön das alles ans Rad zu hängen,....egalb ob 11 oder 8 kg....


hmmm.... ich habe nichts rot markiert - und auch nichts rotes gesehen! das mit der optik ist geschmacksache, klar, keine frage... 
aber mit dem gewicht habe ich schwierigkeiten... gerade mal gemessen (küchenwaage) flaschenhater und minipumpe (ohne halter) 44gr.! da kann mir keiner erzählen das man das "merkt"!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> hmmm.... ich habe nichts rot markiert - und auch nichts rotes gesehen! das mit der optik ist geschmacksache, klar, keine frage...
> aber mit dem gewicht habe ich schwierigkeiten... gerade mal gemessen (küchenwaage) flaschenhater und minipumpe (ohne halter) 44gr.! da kann mir keiner erzählen das man das "merkt"!



Merken sicher nicht, aber wenn man sich Aluschrauben und leichte Schläuche kauft um ein paar Gramm einzusparen (Sinn hin oder her) dann packt man sich das eben nicht wieder 44 gr. extra ans Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Merken sicher nicht, aber wenn man sich Aluschrauben und leichte Schläuche kauft um ein paar Gramm einzusparen (Sinn hin oder her) dann packt man sich das eben nicht wieder 44 gr. extra ans Bike!



Und dann stattdessen an den Rücken? Wow ziemlich klug!

Das mit der Optik kann man gelten lassen


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Merken sicher nicht, aber wenn man sich Aluschrauben und leichte Schläuche kauft um ein paar Gramm einzusparen (Sinn hin oder her) dann packt man sich das eben nicht wieder 44 gr. extra ans Bike!



bei nem leichtbau >9kg würde ich sagen okay... aber bei 11 kg? ...aber okay, das ist ja rein subjektiv! ich persönlich habe keinen bock wegen den paar gramm weniger bei jeder kleinen runde den camelbak umzuschnallen!
...aber wie gesagt, das sieht ja jeder anders!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und dann stattdessen an den Rücken? Wow ziemlich klug!
> 
> Das mit der Optik kann man gelten lassen



Was sollte daran unklug sein?


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> bei nem leichtbau >9kg würde ich sagen okay... aber bei 11 kg? ...aber okay, das ist ja rein subjektiv! ich persönlich habe keinen bock wegen den paar gramm weniger bei jeder kleinen runde den camelbak umzuschnallen!
> ...aber wie gesagt, das sieht ja jeder anders!




Ich bin ja hier auch nicht im Leichtbauforum sondern bei CC und Tourenrädern....und trotzdem bekommt man hier nur XXXXXXX Kommentare....


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Was sollte daran unklug sein?



Ob du dir 44g in die Rückentasche steckst oder ans Bike schraubst ist für das Systemgewicht ziemlich unerheblich 

Hab auch nichts gegen dein Bulls. Wirkt ein wenig hochbeinig - sonst aber ziemlich schick


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

hmmm... ich sehe nur das deine postings eher in das lb-forum passen würden mistertom! wie z.b.: 


mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ...aber wenn man sich Aluschrauben und leichte Schläuche kauft um ein paar Gramm einzusparen (Sinn hin oder her) dann packt man sich das eben nicht wieder 44 gr. extra ans Bike!...



oder das die 44gr. bei deinen 11kg den braten fett machen würden!

verstehe es nicht falsch, keiner will dir ins förmchen pinkeln... dein argument bezüglich der optik ist ja auch okay, aber gewichtsersparniss? da würde ich mir dann eher gedanken um eininge leichtere parts machen wo man u.u. ein paar hundert gramm einsparen würde!

...nichts für ungut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> hmmm... ich sehe nur das deine postings eher in das lb-forum passen würden mistertom! wie z.b.:
> 
> 
> oder das die 44gr. bei deinen 11kg den braten fett machen würden!
> ...



wegen solcher Diskussionen vergeht einem hier die Lust überhaupt irgendwas zu posten


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> hmmm... ich sehe nur das deine postings eher in das lb-forum passen würden mistertom! wie z.b.:
> 
> 
> oder das die 44gr. bei deinen 11kg den braten fett machen würden!
> ...



und die parts wären?


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> und die parts wären?


naja, du weißt ja schon selbst das du einige parts dran hast die noch potential für weniger gewicht hätten, wenn du leichter werden willst!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> naja, du weißt ja schon selbst das du einige parts dran hast die noch potential für weniger gewicht hätten, wenn du leichter werden willst!



Zur Zeit ists in meinen Augen ein optimales Preis/Leistungs/Gewichts-Verhältnis!


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2012)

meins


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ists in meinen Augen ein optimales Preis/Leistungs/Gewichts-Verhältnis!



junge junge junge, langsam wirds echt müssig! hat irgendwer dein bike kritsiert?! NEIN! 
es ging nur darum das du den alarm wegen ein paar gramm gewicht für nen flaschenhalter als zuviel empfindest und meinst das es den braten fett machen würde! ...nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

natürlich ist dein bulls ein "vernünftiges" (von optimal möchte ich nicht sprechen) preis/leistungs/gewichtsverhältnis - hat ja keiner abgestritten, oder? in dem preisbereich gehts auch wohl nicht wirklich leichter und/oder besser, wenn die 11 kg wirklich stimmen! aber DAS war doch auch nie ein thema hier, oder? Du fingst doch an mit leichtbau (schläuche, schrauben, etc.) - kein anderer! ...nur wenn du bei einingen schwereren parts die du verbaut hast hier mit leichten schrauben etc. anfängst, dann ist das aus meiner sicht der falsche ansatzpunkt! ...aber, wie gesagt, darum ging es nicht - es ging nicht um dein bike!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

Es gin gnicht nur um den Falschenahlter sondern auch um Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch etc....


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Es gin gnicht nur um den Falschenahlter sondern auch um Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch etc....


explizit ging es um 60-70gr. / bzw. 44gr.! ...die dir zuviel waren!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. Juni 2012)

mission-husky schrieb:


> explizit ging es um 60-70gr. / bzw. 44gr.!!!



wie immer führen Duskussionen in diesem Forum zu nichts......und unterschwellig wurde trotzdem das Rad kritisiert.....so und ich hab jetzt genug. Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## mission-husky (6. Juni 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> wie immer führen Duskussionen in diesem Forum zu nichts...


naja, auf dem level und mit deiner einstellung eher nicht, stimmt!



mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ...und unterschwellig wurde trotzdem das Rad kritisiert.....so und ich hab jetzt genug. Schönen Tag noch!


ach, das ist der punkt? dein bike und kritik daran? also mal ehrlich, kritik kam doch nur einmal kurz am rande vom crimson ("hochbeinig")! aber deswegen angepisst sein?! also wenn man hier schon bikes postet sollte man mal generell mit kritik und / oder anregungen rechnen und umgehen können! 
...und das ein mittelklasse bike von der stange mit geringen abweichungen von der serie hier nicht für lobeshymnen und unendlichem applaus sorgen würde müßte doch selbst dir klar gewesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwalinn (6. Juni 2012)

bla bla bla, ich bin mal so frei und mache mit nem bild weiter 
OMG!!! es sind flaschen dran!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Juni 2012)

Dwalinn schrieb:


> OMG!!! es sind flaschen dran!



...und gleich ZWEI so dicke Dinger  Geht garnicht, aus Leichtbausichtweise leider völlig inkonsequent!

Der Rest vom Rad kann sich sehen lassen  Insbesondere der Rahmen. 
Wobei... schwarze Kurbel fänd ich stimmiger, wegen der unterschiedlichen Silber-Töne. Und der Sattel wirkt ein wenig klobig. Aber sind Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (7. Juni 2012)

Meine neueste Erungenschaft!


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juni 2012)

Dwalinn schrieb:


> OMG!!! es sind flaschen dran!



  

Irgendwie scheinen Trinkflaschen sich hier im Forum zum roten Tuch zu entwickeln: Am CC-Bike nicht, weil zu schwer. Am AM oder gar - Gott behüte! - im noch mehr abfahrtsorientierten Bereich nicht, weil sie aus dem Halter fliegen und in den Rahmen sowieso generell kein Platz mehr dafür vorgesehen ist. Wenn im TOURENbike-Thread keine Flaschen am Rad sein dürfen, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Trinkt ihr alle nichts unterwegs? Und komm mir keiner mit "es gibt doch Camelbak, da braucht kein Mensch mehr ne Trinkflasche"! Auf langen Touren bin ich froh über jedes Gramm, das ich nicht auf dem Rücken durch die Gegend buckeln muss.

Schicker Titanhobel.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2012)

trinkflaschen find ich nicht sonderlich störend(von der optik) , taschen , pumpen, reflektoren lichter, sks bleche  etc. etc. seh´n m.m. nach schon doof aus ... gehören eher an ein trekking rad . ich hab alles im rucksack- auch werkzeug , windjacke usw. - find ich beim fahren gar nicht störend - ist wohl gewohnheit .-


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nix gegen Trinkflaschen, finde Camelbak (den kleinen) jedoch deutlich praktischer: ich empfinde ihn nicht als störend auf dem Rücken (spür den kaum), kann bequem während der Fahrt trinken und zusätzlich Pumpe + Multitool + Flicken darin verstauen und das Bike fühlt sich (zumindest subjektiv) leichter und agiler an und zum Tragen ist es dann auch tatsächlich vorteilhafter. 
Ist aber alles persönliche Geschmacksache - klar


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (7. Juni 2012)

... oder man entfernt die 2-3 Sachen mal eben schnell für's Foto:





 ... und die Pumpe ist in der 27.2mm-Sattelstütze!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Richtig geiles Teil! Nur der Vorbau mag nicht recht zu den schmalen Titanrohren passen


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

[THM]ThomasS;9580064 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und die Pumpe ist in der 27.2mm-Sattelstütze!



Was natürlich einen besonders schnellen Zugriff garantiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was natürlich einen besonders schnellen Zugriff garantiert. Aber mit den Reifen fährt man wohl eh nicht abseits der Straße.



Im Rennen vielleicht nicht optimal. Aber wie oft braucht man schon ne Pumpe? Da kann man auch den Schnellspanner lösen


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was natürlich einen besonders schnellen Zugriff garantiert.



Ja ... und? Das letzte Mal habe ich meine Pumpe im Sommer 2010 gebraucht, als ich noch mit Schlauch gefahren bin ... und auch da hatte ich sie nach höchstens einer halben Minute draußen ... ich dachte, wir sind hier im Touren-Thread ... mein Fehler.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

Ja gut, ist halt Geschmackssache. Mir wär's (egal in welcher Situation) zu umständlich (ich habe auch keinen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze).


----------



## Dwalinn (7. Juni 2012)

auf ner tour ist es doch völlig egal wie lange man braucht um an die pumpe zu kommen. optisch ist das ne saubere sache. das rad gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

Es ging nicht um zu lang sondern um zu umständlich. Und wenn ich irgendwo bei -5°C 'nen Platten habe, möchte ich nicht erst die Sattelstütze demontieren und danach die richtige Position wiederfinden. Aber wie gesagt, es ist nur _meine_ Meinung.


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2012)

*demontieren, Lupus?
*Ich denke mal viel haben schneller die Stütze raus als andere den Rucksack ab und die Pumpe rausgekramt.
Aber eigentlich ists Wurst, kann oder soll jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

Eben.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

Nach der letzten Harztour mit drei Snakebites hab ich jetzt Kartuschen dabei.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2012)

...klar , kann jeder immer alles machen , was und  wie er will - aber dann kann man sich auch jeglichen !! kommentar in einem forum sparen .. denn : es kann ja eh jeder machen , was und  wie er will .....


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2012)

... sagt die bei der keiner ein 29er fahren darf und die jedesmal ihren dusseligen Senf dazu gibt?


----------



## unocz (8. Juni 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... sagt die bei der keiner ein 29er fahren darf und die jedesmal ihren dusseligen Senf dazu gibt?


----------



## InoX (8. Juni 2012)

geil was die Frage nach Ersatzteilen und ein hässliges Bulls mit uneinsichtigem Besitzer auslösen kann...



Was ist das für eine Pumpe die in die Sattelstütze passt? ich finde die Lösung sehr gut.


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> geil was die Frage nach Ersatzteilen und ein hässliges Bulls mit uneinsichtigem Besitzer auslösen kann...
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist das für eine Pumpe die in die Sattelstütze passt? ich finde die Lösung sehr gut.



Was für Schnösel hier wahnsinn......seit wann ist hässlich eine konstruktive Kritik?? Was für ein Scheiß hier!

Und was soll auslösen sein???


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Juni 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen Trinkflaschen sich hier im Forum zum roten Tuch zu entwickeln: Am CC-Bike nicht, weil zu schwer. Am AM oder gar - Gott behüte! - im noch mehr abfahrtsorientierten Bereich nicht, weil sie aus dem Halter fliegen und in den Rahmen sowieso generell kein Platz mehr dafür vorgesehen ist. Wenn im TOURENbike-Thread keine Flaschen am Rad sein dürfen, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Trinkt ihr alle nichts unterwegs? Und komm mir keiner mit "es gibt doch Camelbak, da braucht kein Mensch mehr ne Trinkflasche"! Auf langen Touren bin ich froh über jedes Gramm, das ich nicht auf dem Rücken durch die Gegend buckeln muss.
> 
> Schicker Titanhobel.



Jo schickes VN 
Das mit den Flaschen kapier ich auch nicht. Zeig ich irgendwo mein Spicy gehts erst los mit: da kann man ja keinen Trinkflaschenhalter an den Rahmen schrauben.
Gibts dann beim Tourenradl 1-2 Halter samt Flaschen dann ist das auch unnötig.
Ich freu mich auch, nicht alles aufm Rücken haben zu müssen bzw. mehr Platz im Rucksack zu haben. Die 3l-Blase braucht ja doch einiges.


----------



## Innocent (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe an meinen Hardtail auch zwei Flaschenhalter dran. Da kann ich dann 2l am Rad mitnehmen, die reichen für mittellange Touren. Im Sommer nehme ich dann die Trinkblase im Rucksack mit. 
Finde ich absolut blödsinnig auf die Falschenhalter wegen des Aussehens zu verzichten. In meinen Augen ist ein Fahrrad ein Sportgerät und sollte auchpraktisch sein, wenn ich etwas hübsches zum Angucken haben möchte, dann hänge ich mir ein Bild mit nackten Frauen an die Wand


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinen Hardtail auch zwei Flaschenhalter dran. Da kann ich dann 2l am Rad mitnehmen, die reichen für mittellange Touren. Im Sommer nehme ich dann die Trinkblase im Rucksack mit.
> Finde ich absolut blödsinnig auf die Falschenhalter wegen des Aussehens zu verzichten. In meinen Augen ist ein Fahrrad ein Sportgerät und sollte auchpraktisch sein, wenn ich etwas hübsches zum Angucken haben möchte, dann hänge ich mir ein Bild mit nackten Frauen an die Wand



Rubens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innocent (8. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Rubens?



Naja das Frauenbild in der Zeit eines Rubens trifft nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Naja das Frauenbild in der Zeit eines Rubens trifft nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack



So genau hattest Du das nicht definiert!


----------



## swift daddy (8. Juni 2012)

mann, mann, mann, ihr habt ja mal wieder Probleme hier  

Back to topic, mein Rush mit neuem einarmigem Banditen ... hoffe die Lefty hält länger als zweieinhalb Jahre  

Sattel und Stütze könnten evtl. noch getauscht werden, um besser ins farbl. Gesamtbild zu passen, aber das ist erstmal nebensächlich


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2012)

..schöne srush (ohne die gabel ) @metrum . war klar , dass du´s wieder nicht raffst ...  .-


----------



## dkiki (8. Juni 2012)

Feedback erwünscht 

Update:
Marta SL > XTR Disc
Truvativ Stylo Team > Easton EC 70
Magura Durin > Manitou R7


----------



## memphis35 (8. Juni 2012)

Das Marin gefällt 

OT : 





> Naja das Frauenbild in der Zeit eines Rubens trifft nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack


Rubens  =   Kohlerahmen
GNTM    =   Titan u. Stahl
Dazwischen =  Alu


Mfg  35


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

So rein von der Optik gefällt mir die Kurbel an dem Bike nicht so recht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> hoffe die Lefty hält länger als zweieinhalb Jahre



Wie ist das zu verstehen? Ist bei dir schon eine kaputtgegangen?


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. Juni 2012)

Also das rot-weiße Rush gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, v.a. mit der optisch hervorragend passenden LEfty (ohnehin ein Muss wie ich finde), dazu optisch die passende BRemse und der LRS, sehr fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. Juni 2012)

Das Marin würde mir auch mit ner schwarzen XT oder ner X.0 besser gefallen.
Rush sieht auch ganz gut aus.

Hier mal wieder meins (Pedale bitte weg denken, hatte grad nix anderes da)
neu kommen jetzt noch CB Candy Pedale, Tune Speedneedle und New Ultimate EVO Stütze


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Pumpe die in die Sattelstütze passt? ich finde die Lösung sehr gut.



in der Thomson habe ich ein Alcso Comset ... und in der fetten Stütze vom LV301-Tourenfully steckt eine Topeak Micro Rocket Alu, die klemmt da bombensicher in einer selbst zurechtgeschnittenen Hülle aus Schaumstoff und mit einem kurzem Faden am Pumpenkopf zum Rausziehen

hier noch ein Bild, weil Galerie ...


----------



## mission-husky (8. Juni 2012)

[THM]ThomasS;9583529 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und in der fetten Stütze vom LV301-Tourenfully steckt eine Topeak Micro Rocket Alu, die klemmt da bombensicher in einer selbst zurechtgeschnittenen Hülle aus Schaumstoff und mit einem kurzem Faden am Pumpenkopf zum Rausziehen...


gute idee


----------



## swift daddy (8. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie ist das zu verstehen? Ist bei dir schon eine kaputtgegangen?



in der Tat    hat nach wenigen Monaten schon rumgezickt und war dann mind. einmal im Jahr zur reparatur beim Händler (nicht mehr sperrbar, Druckverlust, ...) und nach der dritten Reparatur ging's zurück zu CD. Die neue Gabel gab' dann vom Händler zu nem Vorzugspreis ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

[THM]ThomasS;9583529 schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein Bild, weil Galerie ...



Ich hoffe, du hast mit der Frage kein Problem: Wie steigst du eigentlich auf?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast mit der Frage kein Problem: Wie steigst du eigentlich auf?



Ich stelle mich auf die Zehenspitzen, schiebe meinen Hintern halb auf den Sattel, stoße mich mit dem Fuß ab (aber nicht zu weit nach links ...), dass das Rad ins Rollen kommt (beim Anfahren an Steigungen gibt es da natürlich Grenzen), rutsche dann sofort etwas mehr oder komplett auf den Sattel, hole schnell die Pedale mit dem Spann nach oben* , treten & einklicken (falls jetzt ein Umkippen droht, bevor ich einklicke & sicher pedalieren kann, muss ich das ab * wiederholen) und schon geht's los ... falls ein Bordstein oder etwas Ähnliches verfügbar ist, nutze ich natürlich auch das, da macht sich manchmal schon ein leicht nach links geneigter Boden positiv bemerkbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. Juni 2012)

ganz großen Respekt von meiner Seite ...  und schickes Liteville ...


----------



## WildRot (8. Juni 2012)

So hab mal meinem HT neue XT-Gruppe und LRS verpasst.













Gruß


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2012)

@thomas : !!!!


----------



## C0RAF0X (8. Juni 2012)

Wow  aber weg mit den contis


----------



## MS1980 (8. Juni 2012)

das Rotwild sieht super aus und die Reifen passen auch ... 

in welcher gegend wird das Bike ausgeführt?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. Juni 2012)

schönes Rotwild und die Contis müssen bleiben


----------



## WildRot (8. Juni 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> das Rotwild sieht super aus und die Reifen passen auch ...
> 
> in welcher gegend wird das Bike ausgeführt?



In der schönsten Stadt Deutschlands.... Hamburg! (Harburger Berge)


----------



## zuki (8. Juni 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Wow  aber weg mit den contis



Schwalbe Fanclub e.V.?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

[THM]ThomasS;9584171 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mich auf die Zehenspitzen, schiebe meinen Hintern halb auf den Sattel, stoße mich mit dem Fuß ab (aber nicht zu weit nach links ...), dass das Rad ins Rollen kommt (beim Anfahren an Steigungen gibt es da natürlich Grenzen), rutsche dann sofort etwas mehr oder komplett auf den Sattel, hole schnell die Pedale mit dem Spann nach oben* , treten & einklicken (falls jetzt ein Umkippen droht, bevor ich einklicke & sicher pedalieren kann, muss ich das ab * wiederholen) und schon geht's los ... falls ein Bordstein oder etwas Ähnliches verfügbar ist, nutze ich natürlich auch das, da macht sich manchmal schon ein leicht nach links geneigter Boden positiv bemerkbar ...



Danke


----------



## cabby (8. Juni 2012)

dkiki schrieb:


> absolut
> rahmen in matt statt glänzend und die gabel in griftgrün (wie r7) wären das highlight
> naja, die kabelführung des tachos stört



Hi,

schönes Bike! Was für Barends sind das?

Grüße

Cabby

Gesendet von meinem Transformer TF101 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Mir sind die weißen Felgen beim Rotwild wiederum too much.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Juni 2012)

So Sven,

habe ich Dir schon einmal gesagt, dass mir dir blauen Sachen an der Fox so gar nicht gefallen? Und das Sofa ist auch doof Aber sonst ist so das Rotwild natürlich top und war eine tolle Resterampe...

M


----------



## WildRot (9. Juni 2012)

Hey Marcus, ich muss darauf sitzen können  und bevor ich mir rote Decals draufklebe montiere ich ne XRC 100 Race dran


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Bike mit nacktem Oberrohr damit ich auch mal wieder etwas zur Galerie beisteuere. Ich finds fast schon gut.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So Sven,
> 
> habe ich Dir schon einmal gesagt, dass mir dir blauen Sachen an der Fox so gar nicht gefallen? Und das Sofa ist auch doof Aber sonst ist so das Rotwild natürlich top und war eine tolle Resterampe...
> 
> M



Moin Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Bike mit nacktem Oberrohr damit ich auch mal wieder etwas zur Galerie beisteuere. Ich finds fast schon gut.



Vor allem das Designmerkmal auf dem Oberrohr!


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

wird die Toplackierung 2013. Mit Relief und Höhenmetern in 3D!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juni 2012)

Wohl dem, der kein Carbonrahmen fährt


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch mit meinem hohen Gewicht noch keinen Carbonrahmen zerstört bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macflo (9. Juni 2012)

cabby schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schönes Bike! Was für Barends sind das?
> 
> ...



Smica/XLC Barends

Gibt es für n Zehner plus Versand in der Bucht


----------



## dkiki (9. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Bike mit nacktem Oberrohr damit ich auch mal wieder etwas zur Galerie beisteuere. Ich finds fast schon gut.



sieht schnell aus 
allerdings wär eine farblich abgehobenere gabel schon genial!!
aber das oberrohr passt sich ja gut dem hintergrund an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vor allem das Designmerkmal auf dem Oberrohr!




 Fällt doch kaum auf....    



Sorry, der musste jetzt sein.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mit der Delle kein Problem. Ich mag benutzte Räder. Die haben Charakter


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fällt doch kaum auf....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, der musste jetzt sein.



Ist bestimmt ein Hagelschaden.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2012)

...sieht aber schon recht heftig aus , die beule ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Juni 2012)

Ach, die ist nicht so wild. Wird schon halten.
AN6 Alu soll ja etwas weicher und nicht so spröde sein wie das 6000er oder 7000er.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Juni 2012)

Hätte da (zumal an der Stelle) auch keine Bedenken. 

Wie ist es eigentlich dazu gekommen und wird das so gelassen oder kommt bald wieder Farbe drauf?


----------



## InoX (10. Juni 2012)

Mir ist in einer sandigen Kurve bergab das Vorderrad weg gerutscht und das Rad hat sich dann einige Male überschlagen. Vermutlich ist es zwischendurch etwas unglücklich auf einer Wurzel aufgeschlagen. Habe es auch erst später gemerkt. 
Werde es erstmal so lassen. Ein Paar Aufkleber drauf und gut ists.
Das Rad macht ja nicht weniger Spaß.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Rad macht ja nicht weniger Spaß.



Sicher nicht!
Erinnert jetzt optisch auf den ersten Blick ein bisschen an die silber-weißen Steppenwölfe  
Vielleicht noch Klarlack drauf wegen Korrosion?


----------



## zuki (10. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ach, die ist nicht so wild. Wird schon halten.
> AN6 Alu soll ja etwas weicher und nicht so spröde sein wie das 6000er oder 7000er.



AN6 Aluminium, ist ein Markenname für die Legierung 6013 oder 6061. 

Die verwendeten Rohre sind dann mehrfach konifiziert und werden dann von dem betreffenden Hersteller unter dem Namen vertrieben. Die Aluminiumnomenklatur geht von 1XXX bis 8XXX oder so. 

Meistens sind Rahmen aus der 6er Serie wegen der guten Schweißbarkeit. 

Ich denke Dein Rahmen wird noch eine Weile halten. Die Delle ist ja nicht nahe der Verbindungen.


----------



## Biker-SZ (10. Juni 2012)

Zählt das Bike als CC-Bike ??

habe es mir selber aufgebaut , also kann keiner mir genau sagen als was es zählt


----------



## InoX (10. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> AN6 Aluminium, ist ein Markenname für die Legierung 6013 oder 6061.
> 
> Die verwendeten Rohre sind dann mehrfach konifiziert und werden dann von dem betreffenden Hersteller unter dem Namen vertrieben. Die Aluminiumnomenklatur geht von 1XXX bis 8XXX oder so.
> 
> ...



Hm... das andere hab ich auch schon aus dem Forum... etwas offizielles habe ich zu der Legierung noch nicht gefunden. Wäre aus Interesse sehr dankbar.

Das Maxx sieht etwas groß aus und den Dämpfer würde ich drehen. Ein Foto von der andren Seite wäre auch schöner. Ich würde es als Tourer bezeichnen. Für XC etwas zu robust und gemütlich.


----------



## arne_91 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe heute auch mal mein neues Mountainbike eingeweiht und das erste Mal eingesaut!

Aus




wurde




Es handelt sich um ein Haibike Sleek Marathon SL aus 2011. Erste Änderungen zur Serie waren der Flatbar-Lenker in 600 mm Breite und die Bar Ends. Gewichtsmäßig liegt das Rad fahrfertig bei ziemlich genau 13 kg.

Nach der ersten Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung für ein Fully, das Fahrgefühl ist wesentlich besser als mit dem alten Rad.









Sorry für die nicht gerade berauschenden Fotos, aber ich hatte leider nur mein Handy zur Verfügung!


----------



## zuki (14. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hm... das andere hab ich auch schon aus dem Forum... etwas offizielles habe ich zu der Legierung noch nicht gefunden. Wäre aus Interesse sehr dankbar.



Oh jetzt erst gesehen. Hier wird man z.B. fündig:

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/scandium-an6-aluminum-83041.html


----------



## Clemens (15. Juni 2012)

Heute fertig geworden:










Tomac Cortez 17 Zoll, Gabel SID RLT 100,  XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, XTR Yumeya Kette, Truvativ Noir Carbon Kurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felge + Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic, Brakes Avid Elixir CR Carbon 185/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Syntace P6 Carbon Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, Chris King Steuersatz... 9,78 Kg. Aufgrund des hohen Gewichtes wohl eher was zum Touren und auch nur als Übergangslösung gedacht.

Kurbel und Bremsanlage ist wohl noch nicht endgültig, da bin ich noch sehr unschlüssig. Hab noch Alternativen zur Verfügung (schwarze Race Face, Hope Tech X2 mit roten Floating Disc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man jetzt mit einem Rad das 10 Kilos hat nicht mehr als Racer bezeichnen?

Was sind wir doch inzwischen ein verwöhnter Haufen!


----------



## Popeye34 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das Tomac wunderschön, auch wenn es Bockschwere 9,87KG!!! Wiegt   Diese Aussage wäre im Thema "eure Leichtbaur..." eine Sache, aber doch nicht hier, ODER?


@arnieboy

Gratuliere zum neuen Bike, das Sleek ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Racefully und kein Vergleich zu vorher.
Wünsche dir viel Spass damit!


----------



## Innocent (16. Juni 2012)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ich finde das Tomac wunderschön, auch wenn es Bockschwere 9,87KG!!! Wiegt   Diese Aussage wäre im Thema "eure Leichtbaur..." eine Sache, aber doch nicht hier, ODER?



Die Gewichte vom Fahrrad sind doch meistens nur was für die Psyche, wenn man den Sport nicht im Profibereich betreibt. Ich denke die meisten Hobbyfahrer, inklusive mir, brauchen sich nur mal vor den Spiegel zu stellen und wissen wo sie eigentlich mit dem Leichtbau anfangen sollten

PS: Conti könnte die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen etwas dezenter anbringen. Sieht bei mir auch eher bescheiden aus, schwarz/gelb zu blau/weiß/schwarz


----------



## butmymemory (16. Juni 2012)

Gerade fertig eben geschraubt. Das neue Top Fuel für meine Frau. Wenn mein linkes Schlüsselbein demnächst wieder aus nur einem Teil besteht, muss ichs auch unbedingt mal probieren!


----------



## Honigblume (17. Juni 2012)

Das Tomac gefällt mir richtig gut  auch wenn es natürlich unverhältnismäßig schwer ist  

Gibts noch ein Bild ohne Hörnchen?


----------



## Innocent (17. Juni 2012)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Gerade fertig eben geschraubt. Das neue Top Fuel für meine Frau. Wenn mein linkes Schlüsselbein demnächst wieder aus nur einem Teil besteht, muss ichs auch unbedingt mal probieren!



Ich hoffe es passt in etwa in von der Größe. Richtig schickes Rad, vor allem die durchgängige wirkende Linie von der Ausfallenden bis zum Steuerrohr


----------



## Dwalinn (17. Juni 2012)

Das Tomac und das Trek gefallen mir beide sehr gut.
Das Tomac ist allerdings wirklich ziemlich schwer, aber bei der coolen Optik kann man das Übergewicht schon hinnehmen.
Beim Trek sieht die vordere Bremsleitung recht lang aus, und kann es sein, dass die Ventile irgendwie schief stehen? Wirkt zumindest auf dem Foto so. Egal, trozdem geil.


----------



## butmymemory (17. Juni 2012)

@Dwalinn: Stimmt, die Ventile sind wirklich nicht ganz gerade. Die Bremsleitung lasse ich erstmal so, da ich noch nicht weiß, ob das die endgültigen Bremsen für das Bike werden. Steht im Moment schön weit weg von der Gabel und das ist auch erstmal gut so. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten eben noch. !UND!, ganz wichtig, das wird fällt mir jetzt erst auf den Bildern auf. Es muss ein weißer Vorbau ran.


----------



## Clemens (17. Juni 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Das Tomac gefällt mir richtig gut  auch wenn es natürlich unverhältnismäßig schwer ist
> 
> Gibts noch ein Bild ohne Hörnchen?




Wird kein Bild ohne Hörnchen geben, spart zuviel Gewicht! Ausserdem: Ich liebe die Dinger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (17. Juni 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Wird kein Bild ohne Hörnchen geben, spart zuviel Gewicht! Ausserdem: Ich liebe die Dinger...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juni 2012)

Wo wir hier schonmal wieder bei den Bikes unserer besseren Hälften sind:
So ein tolles Bike wie das Trek daumen kann ich meiner Freundin (noch?) nicht bieten als Studi  
Aber sie ist mit meiner liebevoll aufgebauten Restekiste auch ganz zufrieden:






Liegt so bei 10,5 kilo und dient für mich auch noch als Alltagsbike. Wenn sie dann drauf sitzt, kommt der Sattel etwas tiefer. Fährt sich recht flink und wendig.


----------



## neck (17. Juni 2012)

@Goldene Zitrone
Rahmenhersteller?


----------



## Northern lite (17. Juni 2012)

ich würde Ihr eine HS33 gönnen...

gibt dann wenigstens ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept (Bremsen jeweils hydraulisch)... ich gehe davon aus, das ein neues hinteres Laufrad und ne Scheinembremse eher nicht in Frage kommt

ich bin von 1999 bis 2005 auch mit der Kombi Scheibe-HS33 gefahren... kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

bei der gabel würde ich lieber auf komplett felgengebremst setzen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (17. Juni 2012)

Rahmenhersteller ist unbekannt... Irgendein Fernost-Rohling, den ich für unter 100 Ocken neu bei Ebay geschossen hab, was für die 1536g, die er wiegt, schon nen Schnäppchen war. Nix besonderes, aber nicht schlecht verarbeitet und nicht zu schwer. 

Ne HS33 war jahrelang montiert  Hab sie dann letztlich gegen ne Deore V-Brake ersetzt, weil ich die von der Handhabung lieber mag und noch n bissl Gewicht spare. Das unterschiedliche "Gefühl" macht mir + Freundin nix... 
Irgendwann kommenen dann doch andere Laufräder (was leichtes gebrauchtes) und dann gibts auch vorn + hinten Discs.
Die Judy SL kommt mit der 160er Scheibe und meinen gut 70 kilo (Freundin nochmals weniger  ) gut zurecht. Die Gabel war früher mal mein Jugendtraum, weshalb die erstmal bleibt. Find die auch nachwievor geil, vom Gewicht (1400g) als auch von der Performance, vor allem was Ansprechverhalten angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. Juni 2012)

Frisch gewaschen dacht ich macht sich das auch nett hier


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2012)

schönes tomac !!  
@arnie : 60er lenker am fully - nicht bisschen kurz  ..??


----------



## arne_91 (23. Juni 2012)

> @arnie : 60er lenker am fully - nicht bisschen kurz ..??



Ich komme damit eigentlich ganz gut klar, mein altes Rad hatte lediglich 580 mm Lenkerbreite. Außerdem sehe ich für mich persönlich keine Vorteile bei einem breiteren Lenker und da ich ohnehin nicht vorwiegend Trails fahre, sondern auch viel Waldautobahn, habe ich den 600 mm breiten Lenker bislang als bessere Alternative für mich gesehen.


----------



## Techno-Trabbi (24. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein noch fast neues und originales ZR Team 6.0 nach der Tour heut Vormittag


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2012)

feines canyon !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juni 2012)

*@blutbuche*
Dein Geschmack werde ich nie verstehen...  
Halt ein Canyon wie viele..



Hab ich was verpasst - Ist jetzt hier der Bikemarkt?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@blutbuche*
> Dein Geschmack werde ich nie verstehen...
> Halt ein Canyon wie viele..
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Moin Marcus!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!



Moin mein Bester...


----------



## Metrum (24. Juni 2012)

Geht rüber - dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

metrum schrieb:


> geht rüber - dafür!



ok


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

Hier mal meins,





Kritiken und tipps zum verberssern erlaubt.
Ja die laufräder sind schwer, aber damals gab es keine knette mehr für mehr


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Das Superbow gefällt mir als 29er gerade noch besser.

Fürs Foto Vorne aufs große Blatt schalten, dann Ventilkappen ab (die braucht kein Mensch).
Sonst noch ggf. Vorbau und LRS ohne Labels.


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Das Superbow gefällt mir als 29er gerade noch besser.
> 
> Fürs Foto Vorne aufs große Blatt schalten, dann Ventilkappen ab (die braucht kein Mensch).
> Sonst noch ggf. Vorbau und LRS ohne Labels.



Das 29er ist aber sau schwer :/

Hab ich vergessen ist aber nicht schlimm ^^

Ventilkappen können echt weg, vorbau wird sofort geändert, ja und die lrs lass ich drauf, wen ich die mal verkaufen will, in den nÄchsten wochen


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2012)

Es kommt zum Glück nicht nur aufs Gewicht an


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

haltbarkeit sag ich nur


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2012)

@teufel : ...ja , aber da passt halt alles - es muss doch nicht was "anders" und "seltsam neu..." sein , um  zu  gefallen . harmonie is das stichwort - un d das lassen die .... halt vermissen , seh´n immer iwie krüppelig aus ...


----------



## InoX (25. Juni 2012)

Steckt in dem Superbow eine normale Sattelstütze? Sieht so aus wäre aber komisch. Der LRS ist zwar schwer aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Steckt in dem Superbow eine normale Sattelstütze? Sieht so aus wäre aber komisch. Der LRS ist zwar schwer aber nicht schlecht.



Jaa jetzt schon,

Ich musste ja noch wachsen --' !
Vorher hatte ich eine satelstütze mit einem "stopfen" den ich nur anschrauben müsste.

Ich muss noch alles in weiss Ändern, ist halt nur prowisorisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Juni 2012)

Würde nicht alles weiß machen. Das sieht doof aus wenn da keine Kontraste mehr sind. Finde es so ganz gut.


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

Thanks


----------



## IceQ- (25. Juni 2012)

mir gefällts.

Bis auf den Vorbau (wua ohne die Details zu sehen...) und die Lenkergriffe, aber die müssen halt für dich passen und nicht der Optik.


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juni 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, echt schick!


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2012)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Ist das die Frm die ständig zerbricht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2012)

müsste ne stronglight oxale sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist das die Frm die ständig zerbricht?



Bei der bricht doch immer nur der Spider


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juni 2012)

Stronglight OxaleII mit 29/40er TA Blättern.

Lupus, merci


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2012)

Stimmt. War nur der Spider aber ne Kurbel ohne Kettenblätter bringts auch. 
Dann ist das Bike noch besser. 
Was wiegt denn der Rahmen und was das gesamte Rad?


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juni 2012)

Rahmen 1640 g
Rad wie abgebildet ohne Satteltasche 9580 g


----------



## Innocent (29. Juni 2012)

Unterwegs im Siegerland. Ausnahmsweise mal etwas freundliches Wetter


----------



## Gern (29. Juni 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Rahmen 1640 g
> Rad wie abgebildet ohne Satteltasche 9580 g




verdammt hässlich. ist das deine stadtschlampe?!


----------



## arne_91 (29. Juni 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von gtbiker Beitrag anzeigen
> Rahmen 1640 g
> Rad wie abgebildet ohne Satteltasche 9580 g
> ...



Nicht dass es mein Rad wäre, aber begründete konstruktive Kritik kommt grundsätzlich immer besser.

Davon mal abgesehen finde ich das Rad sehr ansehnlich aufgebaut und sehe auch nicht, was es als Stadtschlampe ausweisen sollte.


----------



## Northern lite (29. Juni 2012)

das ist nur ein Kanditat für die Igno-Liste...

bitte nicht füttern ;-)


----------



## gtbiker (30. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem, solche Leute sterben in Einsamkeit.

arnieboy, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus996 (4. Juli 2012)

Nachdem der Rahmen schon paar Jahre im Karton auf seinen Aufbau wartete, habe ich ihn schließlich Sommer letzten Jahres aufgebaut und rolle damit nun ab und zu durch die Gegend.


----------



## HavannaClub (8. Juli 2012)

Nach einer kleinen Tour.







Gruss


----------



## omsi (8. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein ZR Race 6.0 aus 2012. Bisher habe ich nur die Decals an den Laufrädern entfernt.

Es kommen noch andere Reifen dran (hi: Conti RK SS, vo: Conti XK RS)
Ansonsten wird wohl im Laufe des nächsten Jahres noch Kurbel (XT o Noir?) Griffe, Lenker (Duraflite o Vector?), Sattel (Habt ihr da nen Vorschlag), Sattelklemme und LR-Spanner..

Konstruktive Kritik und Vorschläge sind immer willkommen


----------



## Jumpstumper (9. Juli 2012)

omsi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ZR Race 6.0 aus 2012. Bisher habe ich nur die Decals an den Laufrädern entfernt.
> 
> Es kommen noch andere Reifen dran (hi: Conti RK SS, vo: Conti XK RS)
> Ansonsten wird wohl im Laufe des nächsten Jahres noch Kurbel (XT o Noir?) Griffe, Lenker (Duraflite o Vector?), Sattel (Habt ihr da nen Vorschlag), Sattelklemme und LR-Spanner..
> ...



Das einzige was für mich rein optisch net so passen mag ist der Rizer, da nen Flat dran und das wrkt deutlich raciger/aggressiver.. sonst schön


----------



## SingleLight (9. Juli 2012)

Mich stört der Rizer nicht, da er nicht so hoch baut. Sehr schickes Radon


----------



## covo (9. Juli 2012)

Hier ist endlich mein erstes MTB! Und irgendwie hab ich es auch noch geschafft, es selbst erfolgreich zusammen zu schrauben  
(Leider nur eine Smartphoneaufnahme...)


----------



## lowcostbiker (10. Juli 2012)

@covo schöne Farbe


----------



## MrFreeride88 (10. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Touren Bike


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Juli 2012)

Ganz schön heftig das gute Ding 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreeride88 (10. Juli 2012)

xzippo schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftig das gute Ding
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



was mein bike ?


----------



## crush-er (11. Juli 2012)

Mein neues Gefährt in der ersten Aufbaustufe. Sattel ist inzwischen schon ein anderer. Und wenn mein Arm (gebrochen) wieder fit ist, gehts ans ausgiebige Testfahren. Aber die erste Ausfahrt war schon sehr vielversprechend.





Über kurz oder lang wird der Antrieb sicher auf 2-fach umgestellt und auch der Vorbau wird noch ein wenig negativer.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2012)

montier doch erst mal einen flatbar.
alleine damit kommst du schon weiter runter.


----------



## C0RAF0X (11. Juli 2012)

Das 29er war mir viel zu schwer..
Deshalb hab ich mir ein superbow 2011 gekauft


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juli 2012)

Wieso kauft man überhaupt ein Superbow, wenn man Wert auf niedriges Gewicht legt? Der Rahmen liegt doch bei um die 2kg, oder?


----------



## C0RAF0X (11. Juli 2012)

Keine ahnung, meiner ist aber nicht so schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (11. Juli 2012)

Focus2006 schrieb:


> was mein bike ?



Yep,

Heftig (für mich) weil: Kunterbunter Part's-Mix in Verbindung mit der Sattelstellung und dem langem Vorbau, ist es dir evtl. ne Nummer zu klein?.... erinnert mich irgendwie an Pippi Langstrumpf...


----------



## crush-er (12. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> montier doch erst mal einen flatbar.
> alleine damit kommst du schon weiter runter.



Wäre sicher auch ne Möglichkeit. Wenn ich wieder fahren kann wird probiert. 



C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Das 29er war mir viel zu schwer..
> Deshalb hab ich mir ein superbow 2011 gekauft



Ich habe mir nur den Rahmen, die Laufräder und die Gabel geholt. Ein Leichtgewicht ist das Bike sicher nicht gerade. (knapp unter 12 kg) Aber gemessen am finanziellen Aufwand ist das erst mal relativ. Gabel und Laufräder sind ganz schöne Brocken. Trotzdem hatte ich erwartet, dass das Bike sich schwerfälliger fährt und war sehr positiv überrascht. Wenn im Laufe der Zeit die wirklich schweren Teile ausgetauscht werden, wird der Spaßfaktor wohl noch merklich steigen.   



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man überhaupt ein Superbow, wenn man Wert auf niedriges Gewicht legt? Der Rahmen liegt doch bei um die 2kg, oder?



Also mich hat das Design auf Anhieb angesprochen. Das war der Grund zuzuschlagen. Hab den Rahmen gar nicht einzeln gewogen.


----------



## MrFreeride88 (12. Juli 2012)

xzippo schrieb:


> Yep,
> 
> Heftig (für mich) weil: Kunterbunter Part's-Mix in Verbindung mit der Sattelstellung und dem langem Vorbau, ist es dir evtl. ne Nummer zu klein?.... erinnert mich irgendwie an Pippi Langstrumpf...



das ist nicht der mein sattel hatte das bike meinem bruder geben der hat seinen sattel drauf gemacht , und der vor bau ist ein 60 mm vorbau


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juli 2012)

@ Crush-er: Ich wollte ja auch gerade nichts gegen Dein Rad sagen. Ich fand nur den Einwand von corafox etwas unverständlich: Wenn ich mir schon aus Gewichtsgründen die großen Laufräder verkneife, warum kaufe ich dann keinen wirklich leichten Rahmen?
Damit meine ich, dass für Corafox ja offenbar auch Gewicht nicht an erster Stelle steht, sondern andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## crush-er (12. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Crush-er: Ich wollte ja auch gerade nichts gegen Dein Rad sagen. Ich fand nur den Einwand von corafox etwas unverständlich: Wenn ich mir schon aus Gewichtsgründen die großen Laufräder verkneife, warum kaufe ich dann keinen wirklich leichten Rahmen?
> Damit meine ich, dass für Corafox ja offenbar auch Gewicht nicht an erster Stelle steht, sondern andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.



Da hast du Recht.  Die Aussage ist ein wenig widersprüchlich.


----------



## s37 (13. Juli 2012)

immer wieder toll, was für schöne räder es hier gibt!

da ich einige updates zu verbuchen habe, mal wieder aktuelle bilder von meinem:

1. update: flatbar 580mm, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mein lowriser von bonträger 380g wiegt...(bitte keinen kommentar)

2. update: felgenaufkleber runter...mit geht mal gar nicht!

3. update: neuer sattel ritchey wcs marathon

4. update: meine geliebten hayes nine runter, shimano xtr race drauf...

liegt jetzt bei 10,6 kg!
anstehen tun noch andere griffe und hörnchen, später mal laufräder...

gibts sonst vorschläge?


----------



## Metrum (13. Juli 2012)

Hm, leider gibt es an dem Bike wohl kaum noch was zu basteln - schade für Dich! 
Die XTR Bremssättel sehen ja auch mal richtig geil aus! Sexy!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2012)

leichter gehts überall noch, aber viel sinn sehe ich da nicht mehr drin.
da ist nichts dabei was im vergleich zum aufwand richtig gewicht einspart.


----------



## SingleLight (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, die Griffe mit den Hörnchen sind nicht so mein Ding, wiegen sicher auch nicht wenig. Andere Sattelklemme vielleicht noch und hier und da noch ein paar Stahlschrauben gegen Alu tauschen, ansonsten viel Spaß beim fahren statt basteln


----------



## Ludmann (14. Juli 2012)

Seit letzter Woche ist das Stevens in meinem Besitz. Mein Steppenwolf ist zurück gegangen (gewandelt), und nun habe ich mich für mehr Federweg entschieden und haltbarere Anbauteile . Lässt sich Super agil fahren. Kritiken gewünscht 








hier mein ehemaliges Steppenwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Juli 2012)

Das Glide hab ich schon auf der Eurobike gesesehn, finde das richtig schön. Würde es aber mit ordentlicher Kamera und Szenerie nochmal fotographieren


----------



## Ludmann (14. Juli 2012)

Jo da hast du recht, das nächste wird draussen gemacht


----------



## Junior97 (14. Juli 2012)

Nun mal wieder mein Fahrrad, endlich mit neuem Lenker und Vorbau











Als nächstes wird es wahrscheinlich neue Bremsen geben.
Habt ihr Vorschläge welche Bremsen ich nehmen könnte ?


----------



## Metrum (14. Juli 2012)

Wird doch immer besser, Junior! Ich würde dir zu Formula RX raten. Die bekommst Du schon relativ günstig (um die 100) und sie sind ziemlich bissig. Wenn du auch mit was älterem klarkommst dann die Juicy7. War meine absolute Sorglosbremse.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. Juli 2012)

Ich rate auch zuden RX, auch wenn sich viele dagegen sträuben werden. Ich hab die an beiden MTB schleiffrei und im Trockenen auch quietschfrei. Sind richtige Anker, auch wenn die recht digital bremsen, das muss man mögen. Ist mir viel lieber als die weichen Vid Bremsen zB. 
Alternativ die Magura MT 2 oder 4.


----------



## s37 (16. Juli 2012)

RX klingt ganz gut  allerdings sollte man beachten, dass DOT4 Bremsflüssigkeit eine ziemliche Sauerei geben kann wenn man nicht aufpasst und alle 2 Jahre gewechselt werden sollte...da sind Bremsen von Shimano oder Magura aufgrund von Mineralöl als Bremsmedium einfacher zu handhaben


----------



## Kriwo (16. Juli 2012)

Ich würde zur 785 XT raten. Habe ich jetzt an beiden Bikes montiert und läuft super und problemlos. Super Bremskraft und kein Auslaufen, wandernder Druckpunkt, quietschenden Belägen...und und und, wie es bei Magura und Formula ständig vorkommt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich bei meinen Maguras noch nie. War das bei Dir wirklich so?


----------



## Kriwo (16. Juli 2012)

Ich fuhr bisher ausschließlich Magura (Louise, Louise FR, Marta, Marta SL), insgesamt mindestens 5 Sätze. Alle haben (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen) oft geschliffen, die Martas haben ständig Luft gezogen (wofür sie auch bekannt sind, wenn man das Bike 'Auf den Kopf' stellt). Gebremst haben sie in der Regel recht ordentlich.

Formula bin ich bisher nicht gefahren, wollte ich aber erst. Aber nachdem praktisch jeder, der sie fährt, sich über die krachenden Scheiben beschwert, war die Lust auf die Bremsen ganz schnell wieder weg. Jetzt fahre ich XT und bin zufrieden, und dem XT-Bremsenthread nach bin ich bei weitem nicht der Einzige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2012)

Ok, das ist ziemliches Pech. Kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht bestätigen, deswegen hätte ich ohne weiteres eine Louise empfohlen.


----------



## Junior97 (16. Juli 2012)

Was haltet ihr den von einer Avid Elixir ?


----------



## Groudon (16. Juli 2012)

Das Focus ist doch ein grundsolides Rad. WeiÃ nicht wie alt du bist, aber ich hab auch mit einem Bullsrad angefangen. Hab dann auch das Rad StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck aufgerÃ¼stet. Du hast zwar am Ende genau dein Bike, jedoch fÃ¼r sehr viel mehr Geld. Nein Bruder wird sich z.B. das Radon ZR Race 8.0 kaufen. Da hast du fÃ¼r 1499â¬ ein so gutes Bike. Der Rahmen ist vlt nicht highend, aber die Komponenten sind mehr wie gut. Fast komplette X.0 (au
Ãer Kassette und Umwerfer), Syntace Anbauteile und DTswiss LaufrÃ¤der. Da wÃ¼rde ich doch noch bisschen sparen und nach so einem Rad schauen oder einem.Ã¤hnlichen. 

Ein bisschen bereue ich es bei mir. War eben unheimlich viel Geld. Gut 4000â¬ Ã¼ber 2 Jahre und vom Marktwert wÃ¤re es wohl 2000-2500â¬ wert. DafÃ¼r habe ich aber eben ein einmaliges Rad. Aber ist auch alles unterschiedlich abgenutzt. Am Ende musst du aber entscheiden


----------



## fx:flow (16. Juli 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von einer Avid Elixir ?



wie bei so ziemlich allen bremsen gibt es auch dort gute und schlechte. je nachdem, wie viel glück man hat. ich hatte insgesamt jetzt 4 sätze elixir im einsatz. manche (elixir cr) gingen nicht wirklich, auch nach richtigem einfahren nicht. ein fabrikneuer satz elixir R hingegen hat von anfang an extrem gut gezogen. insgesamt bin ich zufrieden mit der bremse.


----------



## ToDusty (16. Juli 2012)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wie bei so ziemlich allen bremsen gibt es auch dort gute und schlechte. je nachdem, wie viel glück man hat. ich hatte insgesamt jetzt 4 sätze elixir im einsatz. manche (elixir cr) gingen nicht wirklich, auch nach richtigem einfahren nicht. ein fabrikneuer satz elixir R hingegen hat von anfang an extrem gut gezogen. insgesamt bin ich zufrieden mit der bremse.



Wie kann man da zufriedn sein


----------



## fx:flow (16. Juli 2012)

die cr hab ich direkt nach gebrauchtkauf abgestoßen als einzige nicht funktionierende bremse. habe auf eine hope tech x2 gewechselt, die bremst aber bis zum heutigen tag auch nicht bedeutend besser. die anderen elixir (3/4) waren allesamt super, das reicht mir zur zufriedenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (16. Juli 2012)

Ludmann schrieb:


> Mein Steppenwolf ist zurück gegangen (gewandelt),
> 
> hier mein ehemaliges Steppenwolf



Warum wurde es gewandelt? Schaut doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Gruss


----------



## pedalix (17. Juli 2012)

Hab ich letzte Woche mal aus meiner Restekiste zusammengebaut.






Jemand ne Idee welche Gabel farblich noch passen würde? Die alte Reba is einfach nur sauschwer


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juli 2012)

warum ne andere gabel?
an dem bike ist doch nichts so wirklich leichbau.

ist doch eher ein sorglos racebike.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Für ein Restekistebike kann ich Kai bezüglich der Gabel nur zustimmen!


----------



## pedalix (17. Juli 2012)

Will das ganze nach und nach auf unter 10kg drücken. Bin jetzt bei 10,6 inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter. Denke mit ner anderen Gabel sind schon mal locker 300g drin.


----------



## Ludmann (17. Juli 2012)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> Warum wurde es gewandelt? Schaut doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
> 
> Gruss



ich hatte mir anfangs das hardtail gekauft, nur da da war ständig ein knacken zu hören+ rahmenbruch, der 2 hardtail rahmen das gleiche problem (knacken). daraufhin bekam ich den fullyrahmen.. das dauerte nicht lange und das gleiche spiel ging von vorne los, immer wieder hatte ich das bike auseinander genommen ohne erfolg.. Nach vielen Emails wurde mir nach 2 Jahren das Bike komplett gewandelt mit 25% abzug.. Viel Freude hatte ich in den 2 Jahren leider nicht.. Das Fahrrad selber gefällt mir bis heute  schade da ich auch einiges an Geld reingesteckt hatte


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

@ pedalix: Was darf's denn kosten? Eine Sid wäre sicher nicht verkehrt und bezahlbar. Nur sparst Du damit selbst bei den leichteren Varianten wohl keine 300g gegenüber der Reba.
Da müssten dann eher Durin SL, DT (wirkt allerdings wohl etwas verloren in dem relativ wuchtigen Rahmen) o.ä. her.
Vom optischen her finde ich die verbaute Reba sehr gut passend. Bunter sollte sie lieber nicht werden.


----------



## pedalix (18. Juli 2012)

Hab auch schon an ne Sid gedacht, allerdings sind dort die Decals unter dem Klarlack. Mal schauen, werd's jetzt erst mal so lassen.


----------



## waldtierMV (20. Juli 2012)

Nun möcht ich euch mein jetziges Bike auch mal vorführen.
Hab mich nach dem 2. Rahmentausch des Stevens Fluent wegen Rahmenbruchs gegen Stevens und für das Anthem X entschieden... 

"mit Liebe zum Detail" 










































Einen neuen Laufradsatz würd ich dem Bike gern gönnen!
Crancbrothers Cobald 3 in Schwarz/blau wäre ja super, nur leider recht teuer...

Vorschläge an Alternativen?

Ansonsten suuper thread, tolle Bikes!!!


----------



## Metrum (20. Juli 2012)

Feines Bike, ich liebe ja das Anthem!
Aber hau die Stinktierreifen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldtierMV (20. Juli 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber hau die Stinktierreifen runter.



Jo, dachte ich nehm damit das bisschen weiß vom Rahmen mit auf...

Gibts leichter rollende Alternativen und tubeless?? Hab die Felgen umgerüstet... Wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt nen Conti oder Maxxis draufhauen, da die Schriften gelb sind


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juli 2012)

Laufräder kämen Crossmax ST gut, weisse Naben und weisses Dekor.

Aber die SLX Sachen müssen noch ab.....


----------



## zuki (20. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß, es ist Geschmackssache. Aber ein negativ montierter Vorbau und Spacer wirken immer etwas grotesk. Bis auf die Reifen aber ein tolles bike!


----------



## schoeppi (20. Juli 2012)

Negativ montierter Vorbau und Riser auch.

Aber das Anthem an sich ist sowieso völlig genial.
Der beste Hinterbau überhaupt.
Ich hatte mal ein Anthem 1 mit nur 80mm.
Gefühlt waren das eher 120, die Ruhe selbst. 
Und null komma null Wippen, einfach perfekt.

Mittlerweile geben sie sich auch Mühe mit der Optik bei Giant.
Eloxierte Bauteile, farbige Züge usw.
Sieht schon gut aus.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

Wobei die farbigen Zeuge hier glücklicherweise keine Verwendung gefunden haben. Zu den Rahmendekoren und den Eloxteilen noch ein weiterer Blauton wäre des Guten zu viel gewesen.

So schaut es dann richtig gut aus. Und die SLX-Komponenten verrichten auch zuverlässig ihren Dienst und sind nicht so extrem teuer!


----------



## waldtierMV (21. Juli 2012)

Crossmax ST macht schon was her, ist ne Überlegung wert!!

Original hatte das Anthem weiße Züge und Bremsen ohne die Jagwire-Hülsen usw...
Fand ich nicht so ansprechend.
Hab dann die gesammte SLX-Gruppe vom Stevens übernommen, da sonst nur gruppenfremde Sachen und hauseigene Laufräder dran waren.

So stehts nun Gruppen"REIN" von Kopf bis Fuß da, Das wird teuer mit "die SLX-Sachen Sollten noch Runter"  

Gut der Lenker ist mehr dem Komfort bestimmt, gibts auch als FLAT, dann aber schmaler, und der Vorbau sieht positiv verbaut richtig mies aus! Beim genaueren Hinschauen ist er völlig auf "negativ" ausgelegt...
z.B. wären die Klemmschrauben nur von unten erreichbar und die Schaftklemme ist auch nicht neutral...

An die Spacer traue ich mich noch nicht ganz ran... heißt ja dann Gabelschaft kürzen. Steht bisher 50:50 in der Überlegung. Chic wärs ja...

Reifen noch nen Vorschlag?


----------



## DerFalke (21. Juli 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus! 

Lenker ist eh eine persönliche Sache und das der Vorbau positiv montiert besser wirkt kann ich mir im Leben nicht vorstellen. 

Die Reifen passen hier auch sehr gut. (normalerweise kann ich die gar nicht leiden  )
Aber noch mehr weiss würde mMn zu aufdringlich wirken. So ist es ein Hingucker und trotz der Effekte noch dezent.

Und warum die Gruppe tauschen? Nur weil SLX draufsteht?


----------



## waldtierMV (21. Juli 2012)

Danke schön 

Der Lenker ist der beste den ich je fuhr und möchte die 700mm Breite nicht mehr missen 

Nee, Also tauschen der Gruppe hab ich nun nicht vor, eher wie gesagt neue Laufräder... 
Die SLX ist mMn der beste Preis-Leistungskracher und optisch auch nicht die hässlichste!

Vielen Dank für`s Feedback


----------



## Groudon (21. Juli 2012)

Sehr schönes Rad. Mir würde nur der Vorbau vom Design her nicht gefallen und das graue Schaltwerk. Da würde sicher ein ganz schwarzes X.0 oder so besser aussehen, aber im Geldbeutel auch mehr Schaden anrichten. ^^ Ich weiß wovon ich da rede... was Radsachen angeht bin ich da bissl sehr... verschwenderig und leicht zu überreden von meiner Begierde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alb (21. Juli 2012)

Hey!
Tolles Giant, gefällt mir gut. Die kleinen blauen Details sind schön, der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht aber extrem billig aus. Hatte selber einen schönen gesucht und nix gefunden -> Stück alter Schlauch ist es geworden. 
Die Kinematik funktioniert super! Ich bin zu Beginn mit fast 50% SAG gefahren, weil ich keine Dämpferpumpe zur Hand hatte und selbst hier war kein Wippen da.
Hier mal ein älteres Foto von meinem. Mittlerweile sind ZTR Crest drauf, Reifen ohne Aufschrift....kürzerer Vorbau und gerade Sattelstütze sind in der Bearbeitung -> die Crank Brothers Teile sehen top aus, muss ich mir mal zu Gemüte ziehen.


----------



## waldtierMV (21. Juli 2012)

Oh das schaut gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig aus mit ner Lefty am Anthem...

Was fÃ¼r eine Sattelklemme hast du da an Deinem X4? Die scheint farblich noch besser zu passen als die XLC die ich verwende...

Den Kettenstrebenschutz hab ich hier aus dem Bike(Teile)markt fÃ¼r 7â¬ bekommen...


----------



## alb (22. Juli 2012)

Hey!
Klemme ist eine FRM SC35, farblich tatsächlich ganz nah an den originalen Anbauteilen. Sie funktioniert gut und wiegt 15 g.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hab nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder ein paar sachen am Bike Neu.
Bereiter Lenker, und ne neue (gebrauchte) Bremse.
Hab die von nem Bekannten der die K18 Sättel mit K24 Hebel kombiniert hat, so dass ich noch die Druckpunktverstellung habe. 
Bilder sind von der Mini einrollrunde im Wald.










VG
Marco


----------



## pedalix (22. Juli 2012)

Hast du da 2x9 mit den Sram Drehgriffschaltern kombiniert?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Juli 2012)

Ja. Ist das denn so ungewöhnlich ?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (22. Juli 2012)

viel ungewöhnlicher oder gewöhnungsbedürftiger finde ich den langen vorbau, wie lang ist der den?


----------



## hefra (22. Juli 2012)

Und der Lockout funktioniert so?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Juli 2012)

Nein der Lockout funzt so nicht. War auch nur ne Proberunde um zu sehen wie es mit den Bremsen klappt und wie ich mit dem Breiten Lenker zurecht komme. Mittlerweile ist der Lockout aber "verdrahtet" und die GS und Bremsen schon ein wenig nach innen gewandert da mir 685mm doch zuuu breit waren. Ist halt krass von 580mm auf 685mm.

Vorbau ist 110mm. Vielleicht wird sich nach der nächsten langen Tour zeigen dass der Vorbau i.V. mit dem lenker zu breit ist. hab noch ein 90er hier zum testen.


----------



## SingleLight (22. Juli 2012)

Aha, sah auf dem Bild viel mehr aus als 110, ich fahre am HT auch ein 90er, mit einem 600 Lenker, das war für mein Rücken eine Erleichterung


----------



## Kkangpae (23. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen...


----------



## pedalix (23. Juli 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ja. Ist das denn so ungewöhnlich ?
> 
> VG


 
Mich interessiert viel mehr, wie du das mit dem Umwerfer und dem dreier Schalter gemacht hast. Konntest du den Schwenkbereich soweit über die Endanschlagschrauben begrenzen?


----------



## Reichling-Racer (23. Juli 2012)

hier eine kleine vorstellung des teamrades von uns 2012...2013 werden wir auch wieder versuchen mehr rücksicht auf die farbwahl zu legen  aber es läuft einfach sau gut  Weitere Fotos findet ihr auf www.reichling-racer.de oder bei Facebook auf https://www.facebook.com/Team.Reichling.Racer na adann vioel spaß beim schaun  P.s. auf fb sind auch deteifotos der Laufräder und der Kurbel


----------



## schoeppi (23. Juli 2012)

Das Gerät meines Juniors (8 Jahre) in Trainings-Setup:
http://www.directupload.net


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. Juli 2012)

@pedalix
Das mit dem Umwerfer klappt ohne Probleme. Dachte am Anfang auch dass ich etwas nachfeilen muss, aber über die Schrauben kann man das ganz gut einstellen dass es sich gut schalten lässt. Muss aber manchmal, je nachdem was für ein Gang anliegt, einfach den Umwerfer einen klick nach innen oder aussen machen um ein Schleifen an den Blechen des Umwerfers auszugleichen.

VG
Marco


----------



## cpprelude (23. Juli 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das Gerät meines Juniors (8 Jahre) in Trainings-Setup:


 
Sehr coole Maschine hat dein Junior da , ich bin eigendlich immer für Felgen entlabeln aber es sieht so wie es ist perfekt aus und das Bike ist mal gut ausgestattet für 8 Jahre  . Ich wünsche dem Kleinen Viel Erfolg .

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (23. Juli 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das Gerät meines Juniors (8 Jahre) in Trainings-Setup:
> http://www.directupload.net



Ich will auch einen Sohn, dem ich so ein Bike aufbauen kann


----------



## SingleLight (23. Juli 2012)

So etwas baue ich meinen Sohn nächstes Jahr mit 9 auch auf, welche Rahmengröße ist das? Ich würde persönlich die Barends und Klickis weglassen, aber wenn er damit gut zurecht kommt, ist das auch ok, sonst echt ein sehr schickes Rad!

Ach so, das ist doch die XT mit 170 Länge, ist das für einen 8 Jährigen nicht ein wenig viel?


----------



## .nOx (23. Juli 2012)

Trainings-Setup, aha.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2012)

.nOx schrieb:


> Trainings-Setup, aha.



Wer hat, der kann. Ich bin in Alter mit der letzten Gurke umhergefahren (aber: ich war auch nicht an Radsport interessiert) und es hat auch sehr lange gedauert, bis ich etwas Gleichwertiges hatte...


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen Sohn, dem ich so ein Bike aufbauen kann



Ich hab mir dieses Jahr einen produziert.  ... ist aber erst 5 Monate alt. Dafür hab ich ihm in Willingen schon nen Hope-Trikot mit Hose gekauft. Trikot hängt erstmal eingerahmt über der Wickelkommode. 

Aber ich freu mich schon aufs erste Laufrad. Sonderlackierung, Hope-Bremshebel, Odi-Griffe etc. sind schon in Planung!


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> [...] Hope-Bremshebel, Odi-Griffe etc. sind schon in Planung!



Das klingt ja sehr kinderhandfreundlich. 
Da würde ich mich für den Anfang doch nach etwas schlankeren Kindergriffen umsehen. Dein Kleiner soll ja Spaß am Biken entwickeln, dass er alsbald dem Papa davon fährt.


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Juli 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2012)

Ziemlich cooles Rad.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juli 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das klingt ja sehr kinderhandfreundlich.
> Da würde ich mich für den Anfang doch nach etwas schlankeren Kindergriffen umsehen. Dein Kleiner soll ja Spaß am Biken entwickeln, dass er alsbald dem Papa davon fährt.



Da haste wohl Recht! Da war die Euphorie doch zu groß.  ... dann Extralite-Schaumgummigriffe und mit nem Heißluftfön auf Kinderhandgröße schrumpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (23. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ziemlich cooles Rad.


 
Ich schließe mich an, aber was sind as für Griffe? Finde die Enden sehr klobig.


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Juli 2012)

Danke. Sind Oury Griffe.


----------



## zuki (24. Juli 2012)

.nOx schrieb:


> Trainings-Setup, aha.



Das hab ich auch gedacht. Aber Papa ist happy.


----------



## LF-X (24. Juli 2012)

Mein Gelände-Tourer.


----------



## Clemens (24. Juli 2012)

Schutzfolie am Unterrohr wäre da wohl angebracht....


----------



## LF-X (24. Juli 2012)

Eher im Gesicht! Durch das fehlende Unterrohr spritzt deutlich mehr Schlamm nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (24. Juli 2012)

was ist das denn für ein krangestell und wie sind die steifigkeitswerte?
bringts das, gewichtsmäßig??


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2012)

Hmm, da hast du nun schon ein solch außergewöhnliches Bike und präsentierst uns dann eine Heckansicht ohne erkennbare Details. 

Zeig das Klapprad doch bitte mal von der Seite!


----------



## LF-X (24. Juli 2012)

"Krangestell" - Auch mal ein interessanter Vergleich zu einem Slingshot. Gewicht wird durch die Kontruktion eher schwerer. Der Rahmen ist mit 2,7kg kein Leichtgewicht. Das soll er aber auch nicht sein. Robust, Effizient und Bequem war das angestrebte Ziel.


----------



## Jackbeth (24. Juli 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> "Krangestell" - Auch mal ein interessanter Vergleich zu einem Slingshot. Gewicht wird durch die Kontruktion eher schwerer. Der Rahmen ist mit 2,7kg kein Leichtgewicht. Das soll er aber auch nicht sein. Robust, Effizient und Bequem war das angestrebte Ziel.



Der Rahmen ist robuster und bequemer als einer mit Unterrohr und vergleichbarem Gewicht? Was meinst du mit effizient? Sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus.


----------



## LF-X (24. Juli 2012)

Laut dem Hersteller tritt man man einen gewissen Teil an Energie in die Feder, die sich dann entlädt, sobald der Kettenzug nachlässt. Das führt zu einem angenehm gleichmäßigem Vortrieb/Trittgefühl. 

Wie jegliches Marketing-BlaBla mit Vorsicht zu genießen (http://www.slingshotbikes.com/technology-slingpower.php). Was die unter "effectively increasing the length of the power stroke" beschreiben, führt aus meiner Sicht zu dem von mir gemeinten gleichmäßig anfühlendem Vortrieb. Könnte auch einer der Gründe sein, warum viele Tester meinen, dass Slingshots zu den besten Kletterern unter den MTBs gehören. Durch das kürzere Fehlen eines Antriebmoments fühlt es sich stabiler Bergauf an.

Das muss aber mit Sicherheit jeder selbst "Erfahren". Es Zaubert aber keine Energie. 
Sie wird nur anders abgegeben.

Das Bike ist aber in der Tat echt flott - Trotz 12,5 kg Gewicht.

Bequemer als ein normales Hardtail ist es definitv. Aber eine Fully ist deutlich komfortabler.
Meine Fullies sind mir in den letzten 2 Jahren zu brav/langweilig geworden.
Das Slingshot ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_SyOjo2dEU"]Slingshot Ripper Coil closeup view      - YouTube[/nomedia]) macht mir im Vergleich einfach deutlich mehr Spaß ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSHf7msv2yg"]Fox Float F32 RL 140mm Winter Performance.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]).

Auf Jeden Fall ist es auffällig anders. Wen es stört ständig angeschaut oder angesprochen zu werden, sollte von so etwas die Finger lassen. (Ähnlich ergeht es hier im Forum wohl den Fat-Bike Fahrern).


----------



## damista (27. Juli 2012)

Ein von mir kürzlich aufgebautes günstig-sorglos-nicht schwer Bike für alle Fälle. Dem neuen Besitzer bereitet es viel Freude. Für ihn  fast unerwartet viel Freude


----------



## carofem (27. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich kürzlich einen Speichenbruch  erlitt und ich nicht schnell genug in meiner Gegend eine passende Speiche auftriben konnte half mir ein Forumsmitglied aus der Patsche .
Möchte mich auf diesem Weg nochmals für die spontane,schnelle Hilfe bei german-lightness bedanken,einfach Top .

lg carofem


----------



## LF-X (28. Juli 2012)

@_stalker_: Das inbred gefällt mir. Welche Größe ist das 16"? 

Hier nochmal das Slingshot (Diesmal von der interessanteren Seite):


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Juli 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> @_stalker_: Das inbred gefällt mir. Welche Größe ist das 16"?
> 
> Hier nochmal das Slingshot (Diesmal von der interessanteren Seite):



Die "interessante Seite" ist die Antriebsseite..

Sorry, aber ich würde für dieses "Ding" keinen Cent ausgeben. Auch wenn es  sehr bequem sein soll es, _*mir*_ will die Optik und das Gewicht überhaupt nicht gefallen...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die "interessante Seite" ist die Antriebsseite..
> 
> Sorry, aber ich würde für dieses "Ding" keinen Cent ausgeben. Auch wenn es  sehr bequem sein soll es, _*mir*_ will die Optik und das Gewicht überhaupt nicht gefallen...



Hi Marcus,

Stell Dich mal nicht so an. Was meinst Du was man mit so einem Bike Mc Gyver-mäßig anstellen kann!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (28. Juli 2012)

Das ist definitiv Geschmackssache. Antrieb ist eine XT 761er Kurbel mit 2006er X7 Triggern, 2010er X7 Schaltwerk und SLX E-Type Umwerfer. Übersetzung ist aktuell 12-27 zu 44/32/22. Das ist nicht sonderlich bergfreundlich, dafür aber schön klein abgestuft.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Juli 2012)

Finde das Konzept des Slingshot schon ganz interessant. Mich stört das fehlende Unterrohr weniger als z.B. das Design der Sitzstreben. Man könnte das ganze Konzept meiner Meinung nach "schöner" umsetzen von der Form her. Aber wie schon gesagt: Geschmacksache.

Was die Komponenten angeht, ließe sich aber noch so einiges machen. Disc-Felgen, Reifen, Gabel, Bremsen usw... Aber wenn das Gewicht nicht so die Rolle spielt, kann man es auch so lassen.


----------



## LF-X (28. Juli 2012)

Die Felgen waren schwer günstig und mein erster und zweiter Einspeichversuch. Da waren die schon ok. Sehen aber natürlich nicht so prall aus.

Gabel ist ne Recon Race. Also leicht und mit Motion Control Dämpfung.

Die Gremse ist eine Magura MT2. Kann mich da nicht beschweren. Funktioniert besser als die XT, die ich vorher hatte (775).

Gewicht war mir in der Tat nicht sooo wichtig. Schau da beim Teilekauf schon drauf. Aber wenn das exorbitant teurer wird, nehm ich das gerne in Kauf.

Die dicken, billigen Conti Petrol sind gar nich so schlecht, solange es trocken ist. Im Schlamm eine absolute Katastrophe.

Die Sitzstreben sind nur beim Ripper ao konstruiert. Beim Fold-Tech ist es ein eher klassischer, schlanker Stahl-Hinterbau.

Beide fahren sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut und spaßig.


----------



## Matschgo (28. Juli 2012)

mein neue zusammengebautes Hardtail 





momentan mit dem Zeug was zu Hause so rumgelegen ist aufgebaut... hat 10,5kg wies dasteht... Ziel, mit den gewünschten Tauschteilen, sind bis nächsten Frühling 9,5kg  
Aber fährt sich jetzt schonmal super


----------



## zuki (28. Juli 2012)

Der Slingshot Rahmen sieht schlimm und verzockt aus. Auch wenn ich kein Fan des Konzepts bin, aber in den frühen 90er Jahren, sahen die Dinger noch einigermaßen ok aus:
http://www.sprocketjunkies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sshot21-550x410.jpg


----------



## SingleLight (28. Juli 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> mein neue zusammengebautes Hardtail
> momentan mit dem Zeug was zu Hause so rumgelegen ist aufgebaut... hat 10,5kg wies dasteht... Ziel, mit den gewünschten Tauschteilen, sind bis nächsten Frühling 9,5kg
> Aber fährt sich jetzt schonmal super



Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Matschgo (28. Juli 2012)

Ghost HTX Lector Carbon aus 2011


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die "interessante Seite" ist die Antriebsseite..
> 
> Sorry, aber ich würde für dieses "Ding" keinen Cent ausgeben. Auch wenn es  sehr bequem sein soll es, _*mir*_ will die Optik und das Gewicht überhaupt nicht gefallen...



Muss ich zustimmen...für echt grauslig.

Aber wenn es ihm passt...mein konzept von stahl mit carbon gepaart gefällt ja auch nicht allen...


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

Ganz frisch...






Radon Black Sin 6.0 (2012)
Größe: 20''
Original Gewicht: 10,81Kg o.P.

Abweichend zur Serie:
LRS: Veltec Opus
Reifen: Conti X-King Racesport 2.2 BCC
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp C4 Latex
Stütze: Isaac Carbon
Sattel: Specialized Toupe Ti 143

Gewicht aktuell:
9,5 Kg o.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (28. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Muss ich zustimmen...für echt grauslig.
> 
> Aber wenn es ihm passt...mein konzept von stahl mit carbon gepaart gefällt ja auch nicht allen...



Moin Doc!

Mein reden, jedem das Seine... Ich fand meine Votec-Gabel am ersten Rotwild auch mal richtig super 

Das Black Sinn ist eigentlich ein sehr schöner Rahmen aber hier wirkt das Bike ein wenig zusammengewürfelt... Und ein Schnellspanner an einem Carbon Rahmen und  einer Carbon Sattelstütze finde ich sehr gewagt.


----------



## SingleLight (28. Juli 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Ghost HTX Lector Carbon aus 2011



Gefällt mir, sieht irgendwie für mehr als nur CC aus


----------



## zuki (28. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ganz frisch...
> Radon Black Sin 6.0 (2012)



Sehr geil. Ich stimme aber der Kritik bezüglich des Schnellspanners und der Carbonstütze zu. Das solltest Du Deiner Gesundheit zu liebe schnell ändern!

Die Isaac Sattelstütze ist übrigens richtig schön.


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

Wieso und warum ist ein Schnellspanner bei einem Carbonrahmen und Sattelstütze gefährlich?


----------



## cpprelude (28. Juli 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> mein neue zusammengebautes Hardtail
> 
> momentan mit dem Zeug was zu Hause so rumgelegen ist aufgebaut... hat 10,5kg wies dasteht... Ziel, mit den gewünschten Tauschteilen, sind bis nächsten Frühling 9,5kg
> Aber fährt sich jetzt schonmal super


 
Gibt es von dem Ghost kein Bild von der Seite? Man kann die Rahmenform aus der Perspektive nicht so gut erkennen. 



S P schrieb:


> Ganz frisch...
> 
> Radon Black Sin 6.0 (2012)
> Größe: 20''
> ...


 
Ich finde das Black Sin ziehmlich schick und stimmig ist es auch, ich würde aber eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner und entlabelte Felgen besser finden. Und wenn ich ganz pingelig bin, würde ich noch den Gabelschaft und die Barplugs schwärzen. 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das Black Sinn ist eigentlich ein sehr schöner Rahmen aber hier wirkt das Bike ein wenig zusammengewürfelt... Und ein Schnellspanner an einem Carbon Rahmen und einer Carbon Sattelstütze finde ich sehr gewagt.


 
@hhninja: Was findest du hier denn zusammengewürfelt?


----------



## zuki (28. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wieso und warum ist ein Schnellspanner bei einem Carbonrahmen und Sattelstütze gefährlich?



Weil Du damit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das maximale Drehmoment überschreitest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Weil Du damit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das maximale Drehmoment überschreitest.



Danke für den Hinweis!  Habe eben auf der Stütze nachgeschaut: 10 NM kann die ab. Dann also einfache Klemme + DrehMo.


----------



## Matschgo (28. Juli 2012)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, sieht irgendwie für mehr als nur CC aus



Danke  Ja bei meinem Gewicht von über 0,1t (Tendez fallend  ) und in der Gegend hier wo ich wohne und rumfahre darfs ruhig mal etwas stabiler und mehr Federweg sein  Hab zwar noch n'stabiles Fully aber hier muss auch der CC-Kilometerfresser einiges abkönnen 



cpprelude schrieb:


> Gibt es von dem Ghost kein Bild von der Seite? Man kann die Rahmenform aus der Perspektive nicht so gut erkennen








Stand von letzter Woche, direkt nach dem Aufbau mit den alten Schlappen


----------



## zuki (28. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dann also einfache Klemme + DrehMo.





P.S.: Mit Carbon-Montagepaste sollten 5 Nm fast ausreichen.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Juli 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Danke  Ja bei meinem Gewicht von über 0,1t (Tendez fallend  ) und in der Gegend hier wo ich wohne und rumfahre darfs ruhig mal etwas stabiler und mehr Federweg sein  Hab zwar noch n'stabiles Fully aber hier muss auch der CC-Kilometerfresser einiges abkönnen
> Stand von letzter Woche, direkt nach dem Aufbau mit den alten Schlappen


 
Das Bike gefällt mir . Würde hier aber auch eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner nehmen. Was würdest du von Felgen entlabeln halten? Habe die gleichen Laufräder, die Aufkleber gehen sehr leicht runter.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @hhninja: Was findest du hier denn zusammengewürfelt?


Moin C
Schwer zu beschreiben... Der Black Sinn wirkt für mich wie ein Stealthbomber und da finde ich matte Anbauteile viel schöner. Außerdem wirkt die SLX Kurbel irgendwie "günstig" zu den anderen Teilen... Mich würde interessieren, ob der Kollege S P das Bike so gekauft oder selber zusammengestellt hat. 

Evtl. bin ich aber heute auch zu pingelig


----------



## Matschgo (28. Juli 2012)

Bei der nächsten Bestellung ist sowieso ne Thomson Sattelklemme dabei, der Schnellspanner da war das einzige in der passenden Größe, dass ich noch rumliegen hatte 
@Aufkleber: mal sehn... für normal dauerts 2-3 Monate bis ich mich an was buntem sattgesehn hab


----------



## S P (28. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin C
> Schwer zu beschreiben... Der Black Sinn wirkt für mich wie ein Stealthbomber und da finde ich matte Anbauteile viel schöner. Außerdem wirkt die SLX Kurbel irgendwie "günstig" zu den anderen Teilen... Mich würde interessieren, ob der Kollege S P das Bike so gekauft oder selber zusammengestellt hat.
> 
> Evtl. bin ich aber heute auch zu pingelig



Die Ausführung "6.0" beinhaltet u.a. die SLX Kurbel. Angesetzt habe ich aber an m.E. wichtigeren Dingen wie LRS, Reifen und Schläuche. Eine XT bzw. XTR Kurbel tritt sich nicht schneller...schaut aber wertiger aus.


----------



## cpprelude (28. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin C
> Schwer zu beschreiben... Der Black Sinn wirkt für mich wie ein Stealthbomber und da finde ich matte Anbauteile viel schöner. Außerdem wirkt die SLX Kurbel irgendwie "günstig" zu den anderen Teilen... Mich würde interessieren, ob der Kollege S P das Bike so gekauft oder selber zusammengestellt hat.
> 
> Evtl. bin ich aber heute auch zu pingelig


 
Aha, verstanden.
Grüße aus Kiel.


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juli 2012)

Hier mal wieder mein Rad, geändert wurden: 
-Bremsen Avid BB7  -> Avid Elixir XO 
-Sattel Fi-zik Vitesse Sport -> Selle Italia SLR XP

















Das war jetzt die letzte Ausbaustufe, es sei denn ihr kennt irgendeinen leichten und *preisgünstigen* Hardtail Rahmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2012)

Es wird ein Rad draus! 

Wei viel wiegt der Merida Rahmen denn? Erst dann kann man überlegen, zu welchem Preis sich ein Wechsel lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Juli 2012)

Junior, bei den Bremsen war es ja ein richtiger Sprung nach vorn!!!
Wird wirklich immer besser! 
Das Gewirr vorm Steuerrohr sieht noch bissel wüst aus aber sonst toll.
Bei dem Rahmen wäre eventuell noch zu bedenken dass du eventuell noch bissel wächst und vlt. dann erst wechselst - oder?
Wobei, wenn ich die Sattelhöhe sehe passt er wohl noch ne Weile.
Ansonsten einfach immer mal den Markt im Auge behalten, habe da letztens auch nen Drössiger SL, im Neuzustand, für 75 geschossen, da wäre schon mal ein halbes Kilo weg. Dein LRS hat natürlich auch noch Potential, auch bei Reifen und Schläuchen. Kannst gebraucht auch immer nen Schnapper machen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juli 2012)

Das bike wirkt auf mich optisch ziemlich nervös durch das Design von Rahmen und LRS, aber vielleicht ist das ja so gewollt  

Leichter und günstiger Rahmen: Transalp24 Ambition Team. Kostet 300 (schwarz eloxiert) bis 320 (in Wunschfarbe) Euro und wiegt in 18" 1380 Gramm. 
Den habe ich selbst auf dem Schirm; find den optisch cool gemacht und dazu handmade aus einer deutschen Manufaktur zu nem vernünftigen Preis inkl. individueller Farbwünsche. 

Wobei sich ein leichterer LRS vermutlich erstmal mehr lohnt bzgl. Speed.


----------



## pedalix (29. Juli 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das war jetzt die letzte Ausbaustufe, es sei denn ihr kennt irgendeinen leichten und *preisgünstigen* Hardtail Rahmen.



Wie Metrum schon geschrieben hat, beim LRS kannst du noch was sparen und bei der Kurbel geht auch noch was.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2012)

funktioniert der tacho so herum überhaupt vernünftig?


----------



## xp2004 (29. Juli 2012)

@ Goldene Zitrone,

Und Du bist Dir sicher das der Rahmen in Germany hergestellt wird ??
Auszug aus der Homepage 

Unsere Rahmen sind von höchster Güte und werden von den weltweit führenden Rahmenherstellern gefertigt. Sie durchlaufen während und nach der Produktion ausgiebige Qualitätskontrollen. Das Qualitätsmanagement beginnt bereits in der Rahmenfabrik.


Mal davon abgesehen hätte ich mir den auch geholt wenn mir nicht das GTC geholt hätte ;-)


----------



## Metrum (29. Juli 2012)

Mein alter Cooma Rahmen sah genau so aus und von Mosso gabs (oder gibts) auch so einen. Daher denke ich nicht dass die selber den Rahmen zusammenbraten.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mein alter Cooma Rahmen sah genau so aus und von Mosso gabs (oder gibts) auch so einen. Daher denke ich nicht dass die selber den Rahmen zusammenbraten.



Machen sie auch nicht, wie fast alle anderen auch ist die Fertigung des Rahmens in Asien.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt Recht! Das hatte ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung... 
Wobei das für mich jetzt kein KO-Kriterium ist, fernost bedeutet ja schon lange nicht mehr = miese Quali. 
Aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass sie bloß Färben und Aufbauen!


----------



## Metrum (29. Juli 2012)

Färben lassen sie dann aber wohl auch in Polen wenn man da 25 (?) Tage drauf wartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (29. Juli 2012)

Nicht leicht, nicht teuer (Alles in allem nur ca. 200â¬ investiert) mit ein paar Teilen aus der Restekiste fÃ¼r meine Freundin aufgebaut. 
Teile sind wild gemischt - Teilweise Ã¤ltere Deore und STX-RC Teile, Kurbel ist 'ne Alivio auf LX-Innenlager... soll in erster Linie mal robust sein, das GerÃ¤t.







Freundin hat sich gefreut 

Die Raidon ist im Ã¼brigen 'ne richtig nette, gut verarbeitete Gabel.... war schwer positiv Ãberrascht.


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juli 2012)

Hi,
das durch den LRS noch Gewicht reinzuholen ist das war mir schon klar  Aber ich bin mit dem LRS eigentlich zufrieden.
Als Rahmen hatte ich einen Zoulou Cooma ins Auge gefasst (wenn es Ã¼berhaupt einen neuen gibt oder halt im Bikemakrt immer wieder nach guten Rahmen gucken) bei dem Zoulou finde ich geht der Preis ja eigentlich noch ok.
Bei Bikeavenue bekommt man ihn fÃ¼r 219â¬ mit Acros Steuersatz, die Acros SteuersÃ¤tze sollen ja eigentlich ganz gut sein. Und einen neuen Steuersatz brÃ¤uchte ich ja in dem neuen Rahmen eh.

Der Tacho ist nach Herstellerangabe montiert.

GruÃ
Junior97


----------



## LF-X (29. Juli 2012)

So klappt er auf jeden Fall bei Feindkontakt nach aussen.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2012)

dann ist deine anleitung wahrscheinlich ein fehldruck.

ich bezweifel ja nicht dass es geht, aber der batteriedeckel zeigt normalerweise nach innen.


----------



## Metrum (29. Juli 2012)

Junior, der aktuelle Cooma Rahmen hat, soweit ich weiß, aber kein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr mehr. Musst du gucken dass du noch nen alten findest.
Und der hat das übelste Steuerrohr überhaupt (der Neue)!
Aber wenn du ihn kaufst dann hätte ich noch ne taper Fox im Markt. ;-)


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt auch Tapered Reba drin, und jetzt haut mich bitte nit kaputt  Ich habe dir Reba in den Rahmen mit einem Speziellem Steuersatz von Nukeproof reingebaut  Funktioniert eigneltich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Warhead? Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Soll aber nicht überall passen, lt. Drössiger Forum (glaube ich). Baut der dann sehr hoch?


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich muss sagen der hat bei mir auch erst nicht gepasst ich musste ein bisschen von der Lagerschale die in den Rahmen kommt absägen weil er sonst nicht gepasst hätte.
Und nein Der Warhead den ich habe der Baut nicht sehr hoch. Er passt aber nur bei Rahmen die ein Steuerrohr haben wo normalerweise ein Semi integrierter Steuersatz reinkommt.


----------



## DonSchoeni (29. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden, ich habe mich dem Hardtail meiner Freundin angenommen und es mal auf den heutigen Stand der Technik gebracht.

Ursprünglich war es ein Felt Stahl MTB von 1999 mit einer eher dürftigen Ausstattung.

Aktuelle Ausstattung

Schaltung: Sram X0 Trigger, Sram X9 Schaltwerk mit
Shimano 9fach Kassette, XT Umwerfer, Sram Züge mit Jagwire Enthülsen

Anbauteile: Ritchey Comp Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel&Stütze
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon Gold Solo Air
Bremse: Magura HS33
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT faltbar auf Ritchey Felgen
Kurbel: Race Face Deus mit Tokken Hollowtech Lager

Kleinteile: eloxierte Schrauben


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Juli 2012)

Tolles Bike! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (30. Juli 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus !


----------



## markulatus (31. Juli 2012)

Schaut gut aus das Bike! Allerdings wuerd ich aufpassen: Auf dem letzten Foto scheint's als ob die Kette nicht geschlossen ist!!


----------



## DonSchoeni (31. Juli 2012)

Danke für die positiven Einträge, das Kettenglied ist bereits getauscht schön das es noch Leute gibt die auf  Details achten.hehe


----------



## zuki (31. Juli 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Färben lassen sie dann aber wohl auch in Polen wenn man da 25 (?) Tage drauf wartet!



"Gutes" Beispiel für alltäglichen Rassismus...


----------



## the donkey (31. Juli 2012)

Andere Gabel und Bremse


----------



## Groudon (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (31. Juli 2012)

Der schwarz weiß mix an dem Bike von Groudon gefällt  Würde die Sattelstützenklemme evtl. noch tauschen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Juli 2012)

Ich nicht, und Groudon bestimmt auch nicht: Die ist doch extra mit den Pedalen, dem Steuersatz, der Vorbauklemmung usw. abgestimmt.
Hast Du eigentlich auch schwarze Kolbendeckel an der Marta montiert, Groudon? Das wäre dann wirklich die hübscheste Marta-Variante, die man sich zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## Groudon (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte lange bei der Sattelstützenklemmung eine mit Schraube - mir ist 3x die Schraube ausgenudelt. War mir alles zu doof. zuletzt haben wir die Schraube aufgesägt, womit der Lack kaputt ging.

Ich finde die Superlock sehr gut, die paar Gramm scheiß ich drauf und ich muss öfters mal die Stütze entnehmen wegen Mitnahme im Auto. 

Aber danke für die Komplimente. 


Ein Traum wäre noch eine leichte Kurbel - ne RF Next SL z.B. Da würde ich zu den Hone Kurbelarmen (622gr) ganze 200gr gleich sparen. Mit ner XTR wären es nur 80gr oder so. Dafür ist mir das zuviel Geld. Aber die Next SL kostet mir auch noch zuviel. 

Ja - an der Marta sind schwarze Deckel am Bremshebel. Leider habe ich die an der Zange nicht in Schwarz bekommen bzw noch keine idee, wie ich die schwarz mache. 

Die Lefty hat oben noch bissl Rot wegen XLR (aber jcukt mich nicht so) und die X.0 Twister haben eben die rote "0". Aber es gibt schlimmere Dinge.  Wenn es die Kappen mal nachträglich mit schwarzem X.0 gibt (wie mein SW) wäre das super!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Juli 2012)

Die am Bremshebel hatte ich im LB-Forum gesehen, sieht gut aus. Ich meinte die Kolbendeckel an den Sätteln. Hatte nämlich auch mal die Idee, aber der Tausch bei Magura ist ja leider nicht so einfach wie bei Hope, schon alleine weil ich nicht wüsste, wo man die Abdeckungen einzeln bekommt.


----------



## Groudon (31. Juli 2012)

Genau. Ich hab gedacht, ob man das vlt mit soeiner Autofolie machen kann? Vlt mit einer Folie, die man bei erwärmung gut dehnen kann und die man so in die Form reindrücken kann? 

Sonst vlt irgendwie die Form des Werkzeuges mittels Knete herausfinden und dann sich drehen lassen?!


----------



## Metrum (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte die Bohrdeckel bei ner RX einfach mit der Dose matt angepustet, hielt für immer und das gold drunter war weg. Einfach ringsum abgeklebt und draufgehalten.


----------



## hooliemoolie (1. August 2012)

Würde ich genau so auch machen "aber" würde es vorher mit einem Schleifvlies etwas anrauhen oder mit 1000er schleifpapier,für so kleinkram lohnt sich nur eins "Die Dose"vorallem für die Zange da brauchste so wenig und bei evt schönheits fehlern is das schnell ausgebessert


----------



## mäxx__ (4. August 2012)

Mein *BEES* HT 

Einsatz je nach Laune von gemütlicher Tour (wie hier mit Familie) bis hin zu Enduro light.
Mittlerweile auf 36/24 umgerüstet.
Eigentlich aus robusten teilen ausmeiner Restekiste aufgebaut; seit 6 Jahren auch als Arbeitsradl im Einsatz mit mittlerweile ca. 30.000km


----------



## JM87 (7. August 2012)

Hier mein neues leider noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0RAF0X (7. August 2012)

Der rahmen passt sur gabel


----------



## JM87 (7. August 2012)

Danke und jetzt ist es fertig


----------



## the donkey (7. August 2012)

Ich find es sieht sehr gut aus würde jedoch die Sattelstütze und den Lenker samt Vorbau noch verändern

Was wiegt es?


----------



## JM87 (7. August 2012)

Vielen Dank 

Ja  die Anbauteile werden auch noch gegen Carbonteile nach und nach  getauscht ;-)

Habe es leider noch nicht gewogen mache ich aber gleich morgen.


----------



## C0RAF0X (7. August 2012)

Sehr schön, schwarze kurbel wäre schöner, wechselst aber alles zu carbon dann geht das


----------



## Deleted 246666 (8. August 2012)

Hier mal meins Scott Scale RC Premium Custom die Bilder sind etwa vor 5 Monaten gemacht. Seit dem haben sich noch ein paar kleinigkeiten geändert das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 7,5kg +-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JM87 (8. August 2012)

Also hab es jetzt mal gewogen 9,7 Kg .


----------



## Deleted 246666 (8. August 2012)

@JM87
Es muss ja nicht immer Carbon sein...
Von Ritchey gibt es genug Parts die im Alu leichter oder genau so leicht sind wie Carbon Parts


----------



## JM87 (8. August 2012)

Ja du hast schon Recht ,muss sich nur noch ein bisschen  was am Gewicht machen habe mit weniger gerechnet  aber wird noch


----------



## beckeru (8. August 2012)

Hi,

hier mal meins, ist aus 2011. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1167230]


 
Gruß

Uli


----------



## JM87 (8. August 2012)

Gefällt mir  Kurbel passt auch gut


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Wenn da ein sportlich aussehender Sattel drauf und vielleicht noch Schaltwerk und Umwerfer in Schwarz und dann wärs richtig super

Den Sattel hab ich jetzt aber nicht geändert. Finde es sieht einfach bulliger aus
Hoffe es ist ok dass ich das mal eben gemacht habe.


----------



## beckeru (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn da ein sportlich aussehender Sattel drauf und vielleicht noch Schaltwerk und Umwerfer in Schwarz und dann wärs richtig super
> 
> Den Sattel hab ich jetzt aber nicht geändert. Finde es sieht einfach bulliger aus
> Hoffe es ist ok dass ich das mal eben gemacht habe.


 
das mit dem Schaltwerk ist ne Überlegung wert. Der Sattel muß aber bleiben - der past zum Hintern


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

ja das ist immer das wichtigste. Gut ist wenn ein Tune oder SLR zum Hintern passt.


----------



## schoeppi (13. August 2012)

Das iss aber schön, das Cube! 

Zum Perfektionismus könnte man folgendes machen:

es gibt die P6 in eine Storck Edition, da ist das P6 in blau.
Wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem i.

Und ein Fizik Tundra 2 mit blauer Nase wäre auch noch was.


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das iss aber schön, das Cube!
> 
> Zum Perfektionismus könnte man folgendes machen:
> 
> ...



Meinst Du diese Stütze in meinem Tourer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkeyrocka (13. August 2012)

mal meine flunder bleibt nur leider net so, da rahmen wieder im eimer ist ^^ 


find da cube übrigens sehr schööön






edit: da war es sogar mal richtig sauber


----------



## schoeppi (14. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meinst Du diese Stütze in meinem Tourer?



Yepp!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2012)

so eine syntace p6 carbon mit blauer schrift habe ich gestern glaube ich bei ebay gesehen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so eine syntace p6 carbon mit blauer schritt habe ich gestern glaube ich bei ebay gesehen.



Meine ist aber aus Aluminium!


----------



## schoeppi (16. August 2012)

Es gibt sie aber auch aus Carbon, bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

Das mag durchaus so sein, wäre aber für das oben gezeigte Bike ein wenig overdressed!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. August 2012)

Um Dein Rad ging's doch gar nicht, sondern um das Cube von voriger Seite. Da ist schon eine "normale" Carbonversion dran, da wäre die blaue aus Plastik sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ohneworte (17. August 2012)

Das es grundsätzlich nicht um mein Bike ging war fuer mich auch klar. Aber danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Um Dein Rad ging's doch gar nicht, sondern um das Cube von voriger Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisdielenjunkie (21. August 2012)

ein Hawk Blackline 77 Pro aus Berlin in Berlin 





ich möchte noch ein paar Sachen testen und verändern, wie zB nen flachen Lenker + evtl. neg. Vorbau statt nem Riser. Den ollen Plastikschmuck im hinteren LR will ich noch rausmachen und suche noch eine gute aber bezahlbare Lichtanlage für vorne. Aber soweit wie es da steht begleitet es mich zur Zeit auf Berlins Straßen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2012)

Eisdielenjunkie schrieb:


> ein Hawk Blackline 77 Pro aus Berlin in Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> ich möchte noch ein paar Sachen testen und verändern, wie zB nen flachen Lenker + evtl. neg. Vorbau statt nem Riser. Den ollen Plastikschmuck im hinteren LR will ich noch rausmachen und suche noch eine gute aber bezahlbare Lichtanlage für vorne. Aber soweit wie es da steht begleitet es mich zur Zeit auf Berlins Straßen.



da könn´wa uns ja ma´treff´n und austausch´n...
bei interesse machst´de pn an mia...tingel imma zwischen city und jwd


----------



## Eisdielenjunkie (23. August 2012)

ick danke dir für ditt fixe Angebot, echt nett ... werd ick annehmen, sobald "Das Problem" auftaucht meld ick mia. thx  

Hätte dann eh nen Haufen Fragen im Gepäck, auch weil du und überhaupt viele von euch ein paar echt feine Teile zusammengebaut habt, meine Güte   ... aber, ick muss eh erstmal meinen linken mittleren Zeh kurieren, den habsch mia beim Speedminton zocken uffe Wiese am WE leicht beschädigt bzw. gebrochen   ... & seid beruhigt, des kommt so in der Natur nur vor, wenn sich beim springen Pedale im Hirn bilden, die dann bei der Landung nicht so wirklich da sind


----------



## DonSchoeni (24. August 2012)

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort, es sind neue Pedale eingetroffen und die Züge sind nun mit Jagwire Hülsen fixiert.
Ich würde nun sagen es ist vollendet
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195867
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195870
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195865
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195863


----------



## gasok.ONE (25. August 2012)

so mal schnell mit bild gemacht...


----------



## Mais (25. August 2012)

Meine Tourenkeule... mittlerweile seit 2006 im Dienst und schrittweise zum heutigen Stand umgebaut. Riser und negativer Vorbau muss leider (vorerst) mal noch sein. Im nächsten Frühjahr wird auf Disc umgerüstet und es gibt eine neue Kurbel.











Ist nicht superleicht, aber erträglich und schleppt mein Gewicht recht zuverlässig durch die Wälder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floatwork (25. August 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> o mal schnell mit bild gemacht...




 schaut super aus


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. August 2012)

Grüßt euch, leider bin ich zu ungeschickt um die Bilder in der Größe einzufügen Danke fürs Kompliment, Frauchen hat sich auch sehr gefreut und fährt mittlerweile wieder sehr gerne CC.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2012)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, leider bin ich zu ungeschickt um die Bilder in der Größe einzufügen



Bilder vom kompletten Fahrrad wären schon einmal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. August 2012)

Bilder vom kompletten Radl gibt's in meiner Galerie oder eine Seite zuvor in diesem Thread.Ich wollte bloß den aktuellen Stand zeigen.


----------



## bluenabu (26. August 2012)

augenkrebs


DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Bilder vom kompletten Radl gibt's in meiner Galerie oder eine Seite zuvor in diesem Thread.Ich wollte bloß den aktuellen Stand zeigen.


----------



## Eisdielenjunkie (28. August 2012)

Geschmackssache gelle ... ich finds auch nicht sonderlich schön, aber es ist, denk ich mal, "selten"


----------



## Matschgo (2. September 2012)

mal mein HTX Lector für die einfacheren Wege hier 













Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, passend zum 90er X4 Vorbau und einen neuen Easton TL-LRS gibts über den Winter mit dann Race King Reifen TL montiert... Gabel senk ich noch um 2cm ab (is ne 120er) um das ganze etwas sportlicher zu gestalten.
Ist übrigens ein Rohaufbau, war kein Komplettbike (hab den Rahmen hier im Forum erstanden dieses Jahr) 
10,2kg wies dasteht


----------



## DonSchoeni (2. September 2012)

Schaut gut aus dein Ghost, wobei ich aber die Fox nicht traveln würde


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2012)

ich verstehe nicht warum viele firmen ihre wunderschönen carbonrahmen unter einer dicken lackschicht verstecken.

das geld ist ja ok, aber das grau? hätte man weglassen sollen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. September 2012)

Ich find's gut. An nacktem Carbon habe ich mich ziemlich sattgesehen, ebenso wie an Carbon mit drei roten Streifen und zwei weißen Dreiecken, plaziert an marginal unterschiedlichen Stellen.
Sowas wie Ibis in Nuclear Pesto finde ich scharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. September 2012)

Öhm jo, neue Kurbel, Satteltasche von Ortlieb in Wagenfarbe und ne Lezyne Alloy Drive High Volume, damit ich bei Touren bis 2h nun nimmer aufn Rucksack angewiesen bin


----------



## zuki (2. September 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Öhm jo, neue Kurbel, Satteltasche von Ortlieb in Wagenfarbe und ne Lezyne Alloy Drive High Volume, damit ich bei Touren bis 2h nun nimmer aufn Rucksack angewiesen bin



Bis auf den albernen Federgabellatz sehr nett anzusehen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. September 2012)

Das Gohst find ich klasse! Die Lackierung ist mal nicht so alltäglich und macht einen schneidigen Eindruck. Gelb sieht man ohnehin nicht allzu oft und Carbon-Look ist wirklich nix besonderes mehr mittlerweile.
Wäre das Unterrohr jedoch nicht geschwungen sondern gerade, gefiele der Rahmen noch besser 
Würde die Gabe auch noch auf 100 absenken, reicht ja vollkommen aus an FW.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Bis auf den albernen Federgabellatz sehr nett anzusehen.



ich fand die dinger auch immer albern, aber dann habe ich mir mal was aus nem alten schlauch gebastelt und bin damit rennen gefahren. 
die dinger wirken wunder, und nur das zählt für mich.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Bis auf den albernen Federgabellatz sehr nett anzusehen.



Hab nicht gern Sand im Auge oder Drdck auf der Sonnenbrille. Mit Kontaktlinsen sehr unangenehm.


----------



## NOXY (4. September 2012)

Sooo. Und hier ist mein CC Renner. Berner MC2 Selbstaufbau......Die Waage zeigt 7,48 KG


----------



## DonSchoeni (4. September 2012)

Klasse Farbkombi


----------



## Groudon (4. September 2012)




----------



## HavannaClub (4. September 2012)

@ NOXY...zum fahren zu schade...perfekter Aufbau, hast wirklich an alles gedacht, selbst an die Kette!

Kunst hängt man sich an die Wand, in dem Fall angebracht!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (4. September 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


>




es braucht mehr Erdkabel für unseren sauberen Strom...sonst sieht man ja nix 

Gruss


----------



## NOXY (4. September 2012)

Danke sehr....schön wenns gefällt....Verwendung wäre auch nur für City mit viel Strasse und leichte Wanderwege.


----------



## Metrum (4. September 2012)

Seitdem der Würfel Kratzer hat gibts nur noch solche Suchbilder. 

P.S. Was ist denn nun eigentlich aus dem Kratzer geworden?


----------



## Groudon (4. September 2012)

Es kommt ein "HPA"-Aufkleber aufs Oberrohr. Ist die kostengünstigste Variante und Decals sollten ja eh drauf!

Ist heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Praktikum gemacht. Herrlich bei 7 Uhr zu fahren. =)


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

@gasok : wie kann man seinem bike das nur antun .... ...


----------



## DonSchoeni (7. September 2012)

Was hat er denn getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (8. September 2012)

Anbei mal wieder mein Rad nach den ersten paar hundert km, nach denen ich immer noch äußerst zufrieden mit dem Bike bin!




IMG_3574_1 von alordt auf Flickr
Direkt nach dem Harz-Urlaub, daher noch eingesaut










Heute auf dem Home-Trail, leider wieder nur Handy-Fotos... Neu im Vergleich zu dem obigen Bild sind die Nobby Nics, da mir die Racing Ralphs doch etwas wenig Grip boten und der Ritchey WCS Flat in 660 mm Breite, da muss ich dann also rückwirkend denen Recht geben, die am Anfang vermutet hatten, dass der 600 mm Lenker zu schmal wäre, dem war tatsächlich so 

Ansonsten habe ich bislang bloß noch den SQLab 611 Sattel montiert, mit dem ich wesentlich besser zurecht komme, als mit dem originalen Sattel. Das Gewicht liegt jetzt übrigens ohne Satteltasche und Pumpe bei 12,8 kg.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (9. September 2012)

Nachdem mein Bergamont Evolve 7.0 Risse im Bereich des Tretlagers aufwies (wer will es dem alten Bock verdenken?)





sah ich mich gezwungen einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen. Sparschwein wie immer leer, musste was günstiges her






Ganz klar eher Tourer als Rennfeile.

Grobe Ausstattung:

Gabel: RS Recon SL Solo Air
Dämpfer: Suntour Epicon
Schalthebel: Deore
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Ritzel: 9 fach LX
Kurbel: 3 fach Cyclon (Vierkant  )
Vorbau: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Bremse: Juicy seven
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC
Felgen: Mavic 223
Naben: vorne Tattoo, hinten Novatec


Sobald Rizel und Blätter abgefahren sind, fliegt das Vierkantlager raus und es wird auf Hohlachse umgestiegen. Aufgrund Preis/Leistung vermutlich Deore oder SLX.


----------



## blutbuche (9. September 2012)

..die kombi : langer vorbau und rizer - und dann auch noch barends : sehr unschön ..- das bergamont sah gut aus !!(was man davon erkennen kann)


----------



## MS1980 (9. September 2012)

das Barends am Riser allgemein blöde aussehen ist bekannt, aber dafür funktionell, vor allem auf langer Tour mit schönen Bergen, da ist man froh wenn man auch anders greifen kann ...

ich finde das Sleek echt klasse ...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. September 2012)

Das Hai Sleek ist schön! Finde die Marke hat sich generell sehr gut gemacht, auch das Greed von denen ist leicht und schick. 

Zum Bergamont: Erstaunlich, was so ein Gepäckträger dieser Bauart so aushält  Da hätt ich als Bike auch irgendwann gestreikt


----------



## arne_91 (9. September 2012)

> ich finde das Sleek echt klasse ...





> Das Hai Sleek ist schön! Finde die Marke hat sich generell sehr gut gemacht, auch das Greed von denen ist leicht und schick.



Danke! Wie schon gesagt habe ich bislang auch noch nichts auszusetzen gehabt, das Rad ist für mich das ideale Tourenbike mit 120mm v/h, aber gleichzeitig angenehmen Gewicht und sportlicher Geometrie. Und optisch ist es dann auch noch schön anzusehen


----------



## SilverWolf (10. September 2012)

Auf dem  HAI/ Rahmen  steht doch  SCREAM...oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. September 2012)

Guck dir mal das Rad über dem Bergamont an.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (10. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..die kombi : langer vorbau und rizer - und dann auch noch barends : sehr unschön ..- das bergamont sah gut aus !!(was man davon erkennen kann)


Ist die gleiche Vorbau/Bar Ends/Lenkerkombination. Die Teile hab ich übernommen. Ja, Flatbar sähe besser aus ist aber (subjektiver Eindruck) weniger bequem. Vorbau war bewusst mit 110 mm und geringer 6° Neigung gewählt. Das Bergamont stieg sonst an den Rampen zu früh. Am Hai hab ich noch keinen anderen Vorbau probiert. Aber so´n bissl wie´n Elchgeweih sieht´s tatsächlich aus 



MS1980 schrieb:


> das Barends am Riser allgemein blöde aussehen ist bekannt, aber dafür funktionell, vor allem auf langer Tour mit schönen Bergen, da ist man froh wenn man auch anders greifen kann ...


 Da brauchts nichtmal Berge für. Das obere Foto ist auf der Rundreise durch Schleswig Holstein und Dänemark gemacht. Wenn Du mit dem Gepäck 180 Km gegen den Wind kurbelst sind Bar Ends echt angenehm.


----------



## lonleyrider (10. September 2012)

Ubv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTCBasher (14. September 2012)

Ich persönlich fahre ebenfalls n leichten Riser mit Barends und hatte dies an meinen alten Bikes auch so gehabt .

Manchmal geht eben Funktion vor Optik - gerade wenn man Touren fährt ist es schon bequem ab und an auch mal umgreifen zu können !

Die OPtik ... nun ja ... gibt sicher schlimmeres , wobei dies natürlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt ...


----------



## ByeByeBiker (15. September 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal:












Habe erst kürzlich meine Sitzposition verändert. 
*Alt:* Ritchey Stütze mit 25mm Setback, 100mm Vorbau und Ritchey Flat Lenker mit Barends
*Neu:* Thomson 0mm, 110mm und Syntace Duraflite, zusätzlich Vorbau runter und Gabelschaft gekürzt

Fährt sich für mich trotzdem bequem und der klare Gewinn dabei ist, das sich beim Uphill nicht ständig das Vorderrad vom Boden abhebt, da mehr Gewicht auf`m Vorderrad liegt! Ich fahre jetzt Rampen hoch, wo ich vorher immer aufgeben musste mangels Bodenkontakt! 

Die rote SPV Kappe muss ich nochmal vom Elox befreien - die stört mich schon länger!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (15. September 2012)

Dreh mal die Klemmschelle vom Sitzrohr. Die ist falsch rum


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2012)

vielleicht ist das sitzrohr ja beidseitig geschlitzt.


----------



## lotus1990 (15. September 2012)

Hab an meinem auch noch mal paar Sachen geändert, so solls jetzt bleiben, neu ist die Bremse (XT), Gabel (Rock Shox Sid World Cup), Lenker (Mortop Earldom XC90), Griffe und endlich auch ein GPS (Garmin Edge 800)


----------



## ByeByeBiker (15. September 2012)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Dreh mal die Klemmschelle vom Sitzrohr. Die ist falsch rum


Donnerwetter - wo manche so drauf achten!
Stimmt natürlich - macht so auch viel mehr Sinn! Danke!


----------



## XTCBasher (16. September 2012)

Jop :

C´dale Flash F3 ´12





Da erst paar Tage alt sind noch die normalen PlastikPedalen dran ^^
Muss ich erst mal schauen was ich finde ... meine alten C´dale Grind Plattform gibbet nirgends mehr 

Naja ... der Tag ist noch jung ...


----------



## maddda (16. September 2012)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Syntace Lenker darf man eigentlich nicht mit Vorbauten verbauen, durch die er durchgefädelt wird(guck mal auf der Homepage von Syntace)


----------



## ByeByeBiker (16. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Den Syntace Lenker darf man eigentlich nicht mit Vorbauten verbauen, durch die er durchgefädelt wird(guck mal auf der Homepage von Syntace)



Meinst Du diesen Teil:






Ich denke die meinen Vorbauten mit Klemmungen ähnlich dieser

Ritchey bewirbt die Lenkerklemmung doch als besonders schonend für Carbonlenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2012)

bei dem ritchey c260 hätte ich ehrlich gesagt keine bedenken mit dem duraflite.


----------



## kungfu (16. September 2012)

Gerade von der Lago Tour zurück, hab ich gleich mal Fotos gemacht .


----------



## kungfu (16. September 2012)

Ist ein HaiEnd 2009, komplett entlackt und dann Klarlack lackiert.
Sattelstütze wurde von ISP umgebaut.
Durin Race 100 wurde neu lackiert ( Schwarz glanz / matt ).
Lenker ist ein FSA Carbon gecleant, Vorbau ein Ritchey Carbon, teilgecleant.

Das andere Bike mit der SID Carbon Race gehört meiner Perle.
Rahmen Radon gecleant. Gabel s.o. auf 90mm Federweg umgebaut.
Sonst XT mit XTR Carbon Schaltwerk.

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## MS1980 (17. September 2012)

die bikes sehen ganz gut aus, aber die lackierte Gabel sieht merkwürdig aus, sieht aus, als wenn die Decals überklebt wurden ...

könntest die nochmal ordentlich zeigen


----------



## kungfu (17. September 2012)

Gerne !


----------



## XTCBasher (17. September 2012)

Ich sehe gerade dass Du "Rocket Ron" fährst - genau wie ich am C´dale .

Bist Du zufrieden ?
Wie lange fährst Du die schon ?

Aber die matten Stellen an der Gabel sehen wirklich etwas komisch aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 163458 (17. September 2012)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Donnerwetter - wo manche so drauf achten!


Ist mir eher zufällig ins Auge gesprungen. Fiel auf, weil weil in Fahrtrichtung geschlitzte Sitzrohre* leider* doch recht selten sind.


----------



## kungfu (18. September 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade dass Du "Rocket Ron" fährst - genau wie ich am C´dale .
> 
> Bist Du zufrieden ?
> Wie lange fährst Du die schon ?
> ...



Ich kann Dir noch nicht viel über die Ron`s sagen, hatte vorher die Conto Raceking drauf und damit fühlte ich mich auf jeden Fall sicherer........


----------



## SingleLight (18. September 2012)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Ist mir eher zufällig ins Auge gesprungen. Fiel auf, weil weil in Fahrtrichtung geschlitzte Sitzrohre* leider* doch recht selten sind.



selten? 4 meiner 5 mtb's hat den Schlitz vorne! Ich glaube Schlitz hinten und vorne ist gleich selten


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2012)

...besser als gar kein schlitz


----------



## XTCBasher (23. September 2012)

OT on :
 @_kungfu_ : Ich fahre die Rocket Ron nun etwa 200 km und bin soweit zufrieden - jedoch ist die Seitenhaftung doch etwas "schwammig" und lässt manchmal schon etwas Angstschweiß ausbrechen 
Am alten Bike hatte ich die Racing Ralph (Evo) hinten und Nobby Nic (Evo) vorn - das war schon besser und kommt auch wieder wenn die RR runter sind .

*Ede*: Deine Aussage : Zitat :"... hatte vorher die Conto Raceking drauf und damit *fühlte ich mich auf jeden Fall sicherer*........"          wird wohl auch aus dem meinigen Problem her rühren , oder ? 

OT off 

Bisschen was gemacht - auch wenn Ihr ausser den Bar Ends am Rizer wohl nicht wirklich was feststellen werdet ...^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

Wenn die Lenkzentrale am C´dale tiefer wäre, dann wäre auch mehr Gewicht am VR. -> Mehr Grip.

Sieht sehr orthopädisch aus, die Sitzposition.


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2012)

@XTCBasher : die grinds gibts ganz oft in der bucht . sogar neu ...  so um die 30 eu ..


----------



## SingleLight (24. September 2012)

Die Pedale find ich ein Witz, wenn ich was aussetzen soll


----------



## XTCBasher (24. September 2012)

@taunusteufel78 :Meinst Du allg. beim Flash oder speziell wegen dem Rizer?
Ich sitze bequem/leicht gestreckt - über ne gekröpfte Sattelstange dachte ich schon mal nach um noch etwas gestreckter drauf zu sitzen - bin ich aber noch nicht so ganz schlüßig...^^
Ne Flat wird da was verbessern meinste ?
Mein altes Bulls Copperhead hatte auch nen Rizer und damit hatte ich mehr Grip - wohl wegen den "besseren" Reifen ?!
Da hatte ich aber auch ne gekröpfte Sattelstange und n etwas längeren Vorbau - die Rahmengröße und Geo war eigentlich gleich :



 @blutbuche : Das wäre natürlich geil ! Momentan gibts  die nicht . Aber wenn es die öfters gibt , könnte ich ja mal noch warten !
Ansonsten hatte ich diese mal in Betracht gezogen :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AZONIC-XTENS...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b73e3891

Ich habe darüber im www nur gutes gelesen - und farblich würden sie gut zum Bike passen ...
Das Gewicht - nun ja , die C´dales waren auch recht "schwer" ...
 @SingleLight : Änderung diesbezüglich ist in Arbeit ...


----------



## tsulemann (24. September 2012)

Hier mal mein kleines Alu Flash aus 2010... Mittlerweile bei 9,4 kg


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1221530


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (24. September 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Ansonsten hatte ich diese mal in Betracht gezogen :
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/AZONIC-XTENS...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b73e3891
> 
> Ich habe darüber im www nur gutes gelesen - und farblich würden sie gut zum Bike passen ...



Hi, mir ist es gleich aber mit den Bärentatzen ^^(0,6 Kg am Flash) würde ich nichtmal nachts übern Hof fahren wollen. Die montiert sind gehen in die selbe Richtung.

"Streckbänke" und "Bärentatzen" beissen sich eigentlich auch.

Wenn du nur bissle rumtouren möchtest und bequem auf deinem Flash sitzt ist ja eigentlich alles gut aber ein schönes und leichtes CD hat schönere und vor allem leichtere Pedale verdient. 

Tust uns und dir den Gefallen?



> Mein altes Bulls Copperhead hatte auch nen Rizer und damit hatte ich mehr Grip - wohl wegen den "besseren" Reifen ?!
> Da hatte ich aber auch ne gekröpfte Sattelstange und n etwas längeren Vorbau - die Rahmengröße und Geo war eigentlich gleich :



"gleiche Geo", das muss angezweifelt werden....da jetzt deine Sattelstütze viel weiter draussen ist  ...es sei denn deine Beine sind gewachsen. Das Oberrohr scheint auch länger zu sein als bei deinem alten Bull´s. Wenn das CD Berg auf das Vorderrad nicht am Hang lassen will sondern zum steigen neigt...sollteste versuchen weiter nach vorne zu kommen und oder auch tiefere Haltung am Lenker herzustellen. Nach hinten, das wäre ja eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze würde dieses "steigen Berg auf" begünstigen.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

Wenn ich solche Pedale am 80-/100mm-Hardtail sehe, dann tränen mir die Augen....   *Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung!*

Das ist mMn so, als würde ich eine Lefty und ´ne versenkbare Sattelstütze im Cervelo-Rennrad fahren.

_Btw, ...würde ich ja schon gerne mal sehen!! 
_

Nochmal, bevor es wieder hier laut wird: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. September 2012)

@XTCBasher: Da gibt es aber deutlich leichtere zu ähnlich günstigen Preisen. Schau dir mal die "Traverse"-Modelle von Xpedo an:
http://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c438_MTB-Plattformpedale.html&sort=&XTCsid=77d3c84484252ac0894dcb27fa1f3070&limit=20&filter_id=288&order=
Wiegen von 210 - 265g und gibts in verschiedenen Farben 
 @tsulemann: Schönes Gefährt! Es muss ja nicht immer die Carbon-Variante sein, der Alurahmen ist genauso schick und sicherlich kein Schwergewicht.


----------



## HavannaClub (24. September 2012)

^^Tupfer reicht


----------



## Jierdan (24. September 2012)

Frisch aufgebautes XTC:





Pedale werden noch durch Shimano SPD ersetzt, und wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein schwarzer Vorbau ran.


----------



## RuhrRadler (24. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Pedale am 80-/100mm-Hardtail sehe, dann tränen mir die Augen....   *Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung!*
> 
> Das ist mMn so, als würde ich eine Lefty und ´ne versenkbare Sattelstütze im Cervelo-Rennrad fahren.
> 
> ...



Und ich hatte die halben neunziger Jahre über Tränen in den Augen, als plötzlich fast alle Mountainbiker sich schwuckige Rennradlerclickies an die Öfen gebastelt haben...und angefangen haben, sich die Beine zu rasieren!

Das ist nichteinmal meine Meinung, das ist eine Emotion, meine ganz persönliche.


----------



## XTCBasher (24. September 2012)

@Goldene Zitrone : Hey .... GEIL !!! 

Super - die werdens - in schwarz !!!

Vielen Dank !!!! 
 @tsulemann : Schönes Bike 
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du ? Dein Oberrohr und die Downtube laufen am Steuerrohr doch schon sehr weit nach hinten zusammen ... oder täuscht das ? 
 @RuhrRadler :


----------



## tsulemann (24. September 2012)

Danke, ist ne L, muss dir auch Recht geben... Sieht in Echt stimmiger aus... Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich es leicht von unten fotografiert hab...


----------



## Eisdielenjunkie (24. September 2012)

Also das mit den Pedalen ist auch so eine Geschmacksgeschichte wie "Aufkleber / decals abmachen!" und "Rizer + Hörnchen!" Co. Klar so dumme OEM Bärentatzen vom Hersteller mag nun wirklich keiner, vorallem der der sich aufn Markt bisl auskennt. Nur, und dabei sollten hier alle bleiben, ist es eben jedem selbst überlassen was er fährt und wie die Pedalen eben aussehen. Müsst ihr ja nicht mit rumkurven gelle  Übt euch mal in Toleranz. Gibt sicher bei jedem Ecken & so Kanten + ne Nase zum selbst anfassen 

Gruß aus Berlin
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTCBasher (24. September 2012)

Ich finde dies schon sehr stimmig ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> *Und ich hatte die halben neunziger Jahre über Tränen in den Augen, als plötzlich fast alle Mountainbiker sich schwuckige Rennradlerclickies an die Öfen gebastelt haben...und angefangen haben, sich die Beine zu rasieren!*
> 
> Das ist nichteinmal meine Meinung, das ist eine Emotion, meine ganz persönliche.




Warum? - Sind dir wohl alle davongefahren...   



_Ist ja auch egal - jeder soll machen wie er möchte. 
Wenn man mit Kritik nicht zurechtkommt, muß man solche Foren meiden. 
Basta!!_


----------



## Eisdielenjunkie (24. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Ist ja auch egal - jeder soll machen wie er möchte.
> Wenn man mit Kritik nicht zurechtkommt, muß man solche Foren meiden.
> Basta!!_



Es geht doch nicht darum mit Kritik "nicht" umgehen zu können! 
Es geht mir und sicher auch anderen um das stupide gebashe teilweise. So Sinnlos, weil nicht konstruktiv. 

ach und danke dir Goldene Zitrone für den Link, ist nen guter Ausblick auf das was da Pedal mäßig noch geht. thx


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

ICH hab´s auch nicht anders verstanden....


----------



## RuhrRadler (24. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum? - Sind dir wohl alle davongefahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau, davongefahren...und an der nächsten Ampel mitsamt Rad umgekippt(damals war das echt teilweise so )

Nah, für mich ist Mountainbiken eben ein Funsport und eine gute Möglichkeit an ausgefallene Orte zu gelangen.
Dabei ist es sowas von egal, ob mich nun scharenweise Heinis mit verzerrten Gesichtern abziehen oder ob ich nen Rennradler mit 7Kilo-Rad versäge...Hauptsache ich bin im grünen Tunnel und seh nen schönen Sonnenuntergang o.ä.
Es geht doch hier im Thrad um eher gemütlicher Querfeldeintourer, oder?
Die Racefaschisten haben doch ihren artenreinen Racebikethread, schön mit ausgerichteten Reifendecals und farb, sowie gewichtoptimierten Sattelklemmen etc.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

Lass´gut sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lass´gut sein....



Ganz ruhig Brauner!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Brauner!



Moinsen Jens...  

Lesen uns später im heimischen Fred.
Bin mal kurz weg von der Daschdadur...


----------



## XTCBasher (26. September 2012)

So ... der Rizer ist weg und ne Speiseeis Flat Bar (680) ziert meinen nun umgedrehten Vorbau 

Junge junge ist das tief , breit und böse ...

Die Pedalen müssten auch bald hier eintreffen 

Mittlerweile habe ich alle Schrauben die silber waren am Bike schwarz lackiert  .

Vorher hatte ich ja die Felgen gecleant und die ProCraft Bar Ends (Short 90g/Paar) angebracht .

Die Ergonomische Anpassung an mich ist nun auch zu 100% abgeschloßen .

Sobald die Pedalen ( Xpedo Traverse XCF 05AC ) dran sind gibts n Foto ...


----------



## Challenge (28. September 2012)

So ich auch mal....


----------



## bluenabu (28. September 2012)

flash f3 gefällt mir sehr gut.....sticht immer aus der masse hervor




XTCBasher schrieb:


> OT on :
> @_kungfu_ : Ich fahre die Rocket Ron nun etwa 200 km und bin soweit zufrieden - jedoch ist die Seitenhaftung doch etwas "schwammig" und lässt manchmal schon etwas Angstschweiß ausbrechen
> Am alten Bike hatte ich die Racing Ralph (Evo) hinten und Nobby Nic (Evo) vorn - das war schon besser und kommt auch wieder wenn die RR runter sind .
> 
> ...


----------



## XTCBasher (29. September 2012)

@bluenabu : Vielen Dank ! 

So , nun das fertige Bike :







.
Ich finds Hammer !!! 

Die Pedalen sind optimal zum Touren - für Dinger mit "Air-Time" o.ä. allerdings nix ...
Auch würde ich die Pedalen (Traverse XCF 05AC) keinem empfehlen der Schuhgröße >44 hat . Dann wirds wohl eng ...
Den Vorbau habe ich wieder auf "normal" zurück gedreht , da es mir dann doch etwas zu gestreckt war .

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle die mir Tips & konstruktive Kritik gaben ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. September 2012)

Wow!  Schon viel besser!   

Hätte es schon gerne mal mit neg. Vorbau gesehen. Neugierdehalber.
A B E R  vorrangig musst DU dich darauf wohlfühlen. 

Die Pedale habe ich einfach nicht gesehen.....  


VG


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

Ui, die Pedalen hab ich erst auf den zweiten Blick gesehen. Ansonsten Geil!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. September 2012)

Schönes schwarz-weißes Bike  (mit ein paar Tupfern Rot)

Würde dir evtl. noch leichtere Barends ans Herz legen; kosten nicht viel und sparen noch etwas ein.


----------



## XTCBasher (29. September 2012)

Hey , schön das Ihr Euch etwas mit mir freut 
 @taunusteufel78 : Sorry , den Gefallen kann ich Dir nur sehr ungerne tun .
Aus dem einfachen Grund , weil ich alle Schrauben ja lackierte habe - somit ja auch die Lenkerklemmung und den Rest ...^^
Nun habe ich aber seit ich die Schrauben gelackt habe schon ein paar mal den Vorbau bzw. die Lenkerklemmung ver-bzw. einstellen müssen - ich habe zwar mit guter farbe gut lackiert aber all zu viele Inbuskontakte sollten es dann doch nicht sein ...
 @Goldene Zitrone : Thx , ich denke ich werde diese behalten - ich komme gut damit klar , sie kosteten 14,90 und wiegen 90G - damit kann ich leben 

Ich werde aber eh noch die Reifen wechseln , wenn die RaRo runter sin , dann gibts wieder RaRa und RoRo ,das wären dann auch noch mal - ~300 Gramm weniger ! Und das muss ich eh wechseln ...

Dann dürfte das rad bei ~10,8 Kg wiegen und damit ists dann auch gut 
Die Bar Ends habe ich mit den leichteren Pedalen wieder ausgeglichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (29. September 2012)

schrauben lackieren ?????? es gibt doch alle schrauben ...in allen farben aus titan oder alu......ich habe bei meinem rad alle getauscht


----------



## XTCBasher (29. September 2012)

Aber warum soll ich die neu kaufen wenn ich noch ne Farbdose hier rumstehen habe ?


----------



## cpprelude (29. September 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> @_bluenabu_ : Vielen Dank !
> 
> So , nun das fertige Bike :
> Ich finds Hammer !!!
> ...


 
Nette Kiste, ein schwarzer Sattel würde noch gut passen. Weißt du was der Rahmen alleine wiegt? Würde mich mal interessieren. Du hattest es doch als Komplettrad gekauft oder? Zu den Pedalen: Muss jeder selber wissen was für welche er verbauen möchte, aber zu so einem Race Bike passen Klickies sowohl optisch als auch technisch besser mMn und bei Rennen würde ich auf die Vorteile von Klickies nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## cpprelude (29. September 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Aber warum soll ich die neu kaufen wenn ich noch ne Farbdose hier rumstehen habe ?


 
Weil die nicht viel kosten, das lackieren der Schrauben zu aufwändig ist (wenn es vernünftig werden soll) und du z.B. eloxierte schrauben öfter lösen und festziehen kannst ohne das die Lackierung darunter leidet .


----------



## XTCBasher (29. September 2012)

@cpprelude :
Danke ! 

Nun ja - ich sitze sehr gut auf dem Sattel - jedoch nur OHNE (gepolsterte) Radlerhose ... keine Sorge - hab noch ne Hose drüber ...
Aber ich trage eig. eh keine Radlerhosen ...^^
Der Rahmen alleine - ich glaube iwas mit 1550 oder 1650 gramm - ich kanns Dir aber nicht wirklich sagen .^^
Müsste man mal Google o.ä. fragen ...
Laut denen hier  1540 g 
Komplett wog das Bike 11,3 Kg - Händlerangabe.

Nun ja ... ich bastel und schraube halt gerne und wenn ich was selbst machen kann - dann mach ichs ... 
Selbstgemacht ist immer iwie cooler und auch günstiger ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> @cpprelude :
> Danke !
> 
> Nun ja - ich sitze sehr gut auf dem Sattel - jedoch nur OHNE (gepolsterte) Radlerhose ... keine Sorge - hab noch ne Hose drüber ...
> ...



... aber nicht immer besser!

Mach nicht so´n Quark und bestell dir die benötigten Schrauben in gewünschtem Material und gewünschter Farbe.
Das andere ist Murks!!!
Ich denke nicht, dass du je nach zu lackierendem Material entsprechend vorbehandelt hast!?!

Wenn es so´n  300 Bulls oder Cube wäre  -  okay, aber ein nicht ganz so günstiges C´dale kannst du nicht auf die Art und Weise verunstalten. 
Da bin ich ganz der Meinung von cpprelude.


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weil die nicht viel kosten, das lackieren der Schrauben zu aufwändig ist (wenn es vernünftig werden soll) und du z.B. eloxierte schrauben öfter lösen und festziehen kannst ohne das die Lackierung darunter leidet .


 
@ XTCBasher: Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das so ist mit sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen wie in diesem Fall der Vorbau, da würde ich lieber Titan oder Stahlschrauben nehmen und Titanschrauben gibt es auch in schwarz (falls du dich dafür entscheiden solltest doch welche zu kaufen).


----------



## XTCBasher (30. September 2012)

Ok ok ... ich überlege es mir noch mal 

Ähm ...hat *jemand n Link *?

Ich hatte mal so ne spez. Seite mit so Bikeschrauben unter den Lesezeichen - lang ists her ...^^


----------



## Northern lite (30. September 2012)

google mal nach Jäger Motorsport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2012)

Tuning-Pedals.  Das ist ein User hier aus dem Forum.  Top Service, super nett, der Ronny!  

Oder  Tuning-Bikes von M.Hebinger...


----------



## XTCBasher (30. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> http://www.tuning-pedals.de/
> 
> Oder  Tuning-Bikes von M.Hebinger...



Die Seite ging mir wohl "verloren"

Ok , ich schau mich mal um bei den vorgeschlagenen Anbietern und gebe Feedback


----------



## bluenabu (30. September 2012)

http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Titan-Al

bitte




XTCBasher schrieb:


> Die Seite ging mir wohl "verloren"
> 
> Ok , ich schau mich mal um bei den vorgeschlagenen Anbietern und gebe Feedback


----------



## XTCBasher (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke @_bluenabu_ 
 @taunusteufel78 :

Extra für Dich :


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2012)

So passt's...


----------



## XTCBasher (4. Oktober 2012)

ist aber schon wieder geändert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (4. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> ist aber schon wieder geändert ...


 
Geht's so garnicht?

Moin TT .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## XTCBasher (4. Oktober 2012)

Da häng ich iwie zu komisch aufm Bike ...  

Nö nö ... ich lass ihn positiv ...


----------



## Blitzcrieg (8. Oktober 2012)

Ein schönes Cannondale, optisch ansprechender als die ganzen Lefty Dinger, wie ich finde.

Meins kann ich hier glaube ich auch mal zeigen, auch wenn das Bild etwas lieblos mit dem SmartPhone aufgenommen ist, und nicht schön arrangiert ist (gelbe 1 Euro Flasche  ).

Ist ein Cube Reaction 2010 mit diversen Modifikationen und wie es da steht mit 10,4 kg Gewicht.


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn dass für ein Tier auf dem Lenker?!
Züge sind arg lang.


----------



## Blitzcrieg (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ist Captain Sharky, mein Klingelersatz mit Augenklappe. Sorgt für mehr Überhol-Prestige 
Ganz ohne Klingel gehts nicht. Die brauch ich hier wirklich oft wenn ich auf Rad-/Wanderwegen unterwegs bin, auch wenn viele ein Kinderrad erwarten, wenn sie den Sound von hinten hören, und nur äußerst lethargisch auf das Signal reagieren.

Jo, gerade der Lockout Zug ist recht lang. Aber ich war bisher zu faul den wegen der Optik zu kürzen. In der Zeit trainiere ich lieber... aber mal sehn, im Winter werd ich den wohl mal kürzen.


----------



## XTCBasher (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke ... 

Jop - Deins ist auch nicht schlecht ! 

Kleine Tips :

- Züge kürzen
- [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sigg-Trinkflasche-SIGGNATURE-schwarz-8324/dp/B006PTIEA8/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1349717279&sr=8-13"]SIGG Trinkflasche[/ame] (Hatte ich auch und ist sehr zu empfehlen) - Die gibts in versch. Farben - und auch die Deckel gibts seperat !

Das war meine am Bulls:



Und dann so :



Und so wars am Merida :




Endlich mal jemand der mit gutem Beispiel voran geht und ne Klingel hat ...
Ich weigere mich ja , trotz besserem Wissen , eine zu montieren ... 

Das "Tier" ist n Hai , richtig ?

Frage : Wie macht sich der Hinterreifen ? Und jetzt bitte keinen falschen Besitzerstolz an den Tag legen ...


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja, der von der Bremse ist auch arg. Aber habe ich an einem Bike auch noch, nach Rückbau auf Flatbar. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen dass Du hier auf das Gewicht kommst, mit den Anbauteilen. 
Nun muss ich ja mal nach dem Hai googln um zu schauen was das fürn Teil ist.


----------



## Blitzcrieg (8. Oktober 2012)

@ XTC Basher
Der Reifen ist für mein Fahrprofil okay. Ich war auf der Suche nach gutem Rollwiderstand auf befestigten Wegen und auch mal Asphalt, guter Haltbarkeit bzw. Pannensicherheit bei akzeptablem Gewicht.
Das macht der gut, ist ein echter Allrounder. Mit einem Smart Sam hatte ich noch nie eine Panne, weder mit Evo noch mit der Performance Variante, die ich an meinem alten Corratec gefahren bin.
Aufgrund seiner weitgehend durchgehenden Lauffläche kommt er auf sehr lockerem oder schlammigem Boden an seine Grenzen. Da ist Feierabend. Sobald man auf Schlamm berghoch einmal aus dem Tritt kommt, dreht der gnadenlos durch. Auf nassen Wurzeln ist das auch so. Man muss also schon sauberer fahren als mit einem Reifen, der mehr Negativprofil hat.
Aber da ich ohnehin nicht gern im Schlamm rumfahre, ist das aber eine Schwäche die ich in Kauf nehme.
Ich find den Reifen unterschätzt... hab aber bislang auch nur Vergleich zu anderen Schwalbe Produkten wie Rocket Ron, Nobby Nic, Racing Ralph und Sammy Slick.
Der Conti X-King klingt auch nich verkehrt, aber die im Vergleich zu Schwalbe dürftigen Durchstich Laborwerte machen mich etwas stutzig.

@ Metrum
Ich weiß nicht was der Rahmen wiegt. Habe gerade mal erfolglos gegoogelt und auf der cube Seite geschaut. Das Gewicht ist halt nicht gefuscht, habs einfach mal mit einer Gepäckwaage aus dem Aldi nachgewogen. Ich bin damit aber zufrieden, immerhin grob ein Kilo weniger als Serie.
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich bis Oktober 2010 noch mit einem 13,5 Kil oCorratec rumgefahren bin...


----------



## XTCBasher (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort ! 

Hast Du die Bilder gesehen die ich gepostet (editiert) habe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebastianT (8. Oktober 2012)

@Blitzcrieg

fährst du die Ritchey V5 Pedalen??

Bist du zufrieden damit ???

Gruss Basti


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2012)

der cube reaction rahmen in 18" wiegt 1600 g.


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2012)

Für mich sieht es wie ein Orca aus...



XTCBasher schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der mit gutem Beispiel voran geht und ne Klingel hat ...
> Ich weigere mich ja , trotz besserem Wissen , eine zu montieren ...



Ich habe mir im Frühjahr vergangenen Jahres eine kleine, unauffällige Klingel an den Lenker geschraubt und es nicht bereut. Optisch stört es nicht so wirklich und es ist entspannter, als jedes Mal zu rufen. Immer funktioniert es aber natürlich auch nicht, weil sich viele Leute erschrecken oder sich - wie es ja beim Rufen auch der Fall ist - erst einmal entspannt umdrehen oder verwirrt kreuz und quer über den Weg rennen...


----------



## XTCBasher (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie recht Du wohl hast .... ^^

Ich überlegs mir ... 

Und gebe sogar Feedback ob der Zufriedenheit meinerseits ...^^


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

Der Neuaufbau meines CC Hardtails ist fertig. Mein Univega HT-UPCT Carbon hatte leider einen Rahmenbruch. Hersteller liefert zwar einen Austauschrahmen, der hat aber keinen definierten Liefertermin. Daher habe ich nicht so lange warten wollen:







Gesamtgewicht, so wie es da steht: 9,5kg +-100gr (mit Personenwaage via Differenzmessung)

Die Tage mache ich auch nochmal bessere Bilder. Das Kellerzimmer ist etwas eng und vollgestellt.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2012)

So ein Quantec SLR ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen!
Gibts davon auch noch Bilder "in Freiheit"?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die Quantec Rahmen auch immer ziemlich schick, vor allem die grau eloxierten. So'n Cyclocross-Rahmen wuerde mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Verkauf den Univega-Rahmen gleich wieder und behalte einfach das Quantec!! 

Die Rahmen sind einfach, aber hübsch und funktionell! Was braucht´s mehr!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

@_Crimson_: Die wird es geben. Aber bislang bin ich wegen miesem Wetter und wenig Zeit noch keinen einzigen Meter damit gefahren. 
 @Taunusteufel: Genau so ist's geplant. Mag sein, dass der neue Univega 100-200gr leichter ist, aber dafür mach ich mir nicht die Mühe das ganze wieder zu zerlegen. Und gefallen tut er mir auch super.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch zum nun fertigen Aufbau! Schaut gut aus 
Was wiegt das ganze Rad jetzt?


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Quantecrahmen sind sehr schön. Der Aufbau gefallt mir auch sehr gut und den neuen Univega-rahmen kannst du ja gewinnbringend verkaufen. Da gibts gutes Geld für. den Quantec solltest du wieder rein kriegen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2012)

was ist mit dem univega rahmen passiert?

eigenverschulden oder materialermüdung?


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

@Zitrone: Insgesamt hab ich jetzt auf der Personenwaage mit Differenzmessung 9,5kg ermittelt. Hatte auf noch ein bissl weniger gehofft, da ich allein 650g beim Laufradsatz gespart hab, aber trotzdem nen guter wert. 
 @k_star: Wohl eine Kombination aus beidem. War vorher durch einen Sturz schon etwas zerkratzt an der Stelle. Und dann bei nem Schwarzwald-Cross an derselben Stelle dann angebrochen. Nicht durch, aber zu 3/4.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

Sooo, da es heute ja doch noch ganz freundlich wurde, hab ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, eine erste Abstimmungsrunde mit meinem Quantec Neuaufbau zu machen. Wichtigstes Ergebnis: Setzverhalten der Schrauben nicht unterschätzen! Den Vorbau hatte ich ordnungsgemäß mit ca. 6Nm angezogen. Bei der Fahrt hat's den aber doch leicht schräg gestellt. Die Schrauben waren nicht mal mehr handfest. Aber nix passiert.

Entschuldigt die schlechte Fotoqualität. Hatte nur das Handy dabei. Dafür mit GPS-Koordinaten, falls es jmd interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (10. Oktober 2012)

Nach der Bremsen / Schaltstellung zu urteilen hängst du voll auf der Lenkzentrale dazu noch Sattelstütze nach hinten / Sattel noch vorne?....Rahmen zu klein?...Bergab geht es sicherlich Kopf über 

Gruss


----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike ! 
Jop - anstelle Stange zurück , Sattel vor kannste auch ne normale nehmen , ansonsten anstelle der komischen Sattelstange lieber eine "oben gekröpfte" nehmen :

http://www.bike24.net/p116221.html

Was den Rahmen betrifft respektive die Aussage von HavannaClub , so kann ich von mir sagen dass ich z.B. einen etwas kleineren Rahmen auch bevorzuge zwecks der Wendigkeit - und so oder so :
Lieber ist der Rahmen etwas "zu klein" als zu groß .

Nun ja ... ich bin 1,77 + 82er Schrittlänge = meine Rahmen passten eh immer in 16" , 48cm oder auch M - was dann eh kleine Rahmen sind ... 

Jedoch fällt dies auch je nach "Art" des Bikes unterschiedlich aus ...

Aber dem Spacerturm nach zu urteilen ist der Rahmen wohl echt etwas zu klein - schon mal über ne Riser Bar nachgedacht ?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2012)

die thomson stütze hat ein setback von 16 mm und der sattel ist nicht mal mittig geklemmt, sondern sogar etwas nach hinten geschoben.
zudem hat die stütze eine super klemmung und ist absolut problemlos und sicher.

ein größerer rahmen könnte durchaus etwas zu lang sein. 
vor allem wenn man vielleicht mal einen kürzeren vorbau und breiteren lenker montieren möchte.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

@_havanna_: Nein, ich hänge nicht über dem Lenker. Der Rahmen ist sogar etwas größer als mein alter Univega (Oberrohr 10mm länger). Bei der Anordnung der Lenkzone bin ich aber auch noch am herumprobieren. Vorher hatte ich immer noch die Ganganzeige an den Shiftern dran. Die hab ich jetzt abmontiert um die Bremshebel innen und die Shifter außen montieren zu können. Das ermöglicht mir erst richtige Einfingerbremsung. Vorher war der Bremshebel einfach zu weit außen. Jedenfalls bin ich daher auch noch etwas am Feintuning. Aber im Großen und Ganzen gefällt mir die Anordnung schon ganz gut. Nur die Hörnchen musste ich noch ein wenig aufrichten um ergonomisch greifen zu können.
Bergab fühlt sich das Bike übrigens gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt besser an als das Univega. Kommt wohl vom längeren Oberrohr. Auch in engen Kurven fühl ich mich wohler als zuvor.
 @_basher_: Hehe, die Masterpiece hab ich mir erst vor nem Monat gekauft und hat erst ca 150km auf dem Buckel. Die wird ganz sicher nicht getauscht. Der Knick ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig und gefällt sicher nicht jedem, sie ist aber megageil verarbeitet und noch dazu deutlich leichter als die von dir verlinkte. 

Sattel ist genau mittig geklemmt. Der hat auf den Streben nur einen engen Klemmbereich markiert. Wenn man das ernst nimmt, darf man gar nicht vor oder zurück, weil der in etwa genauso breit ist wie die Klemmung. ^^

Warum soll denn der Spacerturm auf einen zu kleinen Rahmen hindeuten? Hab ich nicht verstanden. Ich fahr ihn nur so, weil ich so bergab etwas bessere Kontrolle habe (Lenker nicht so extrem tief) und auch nicht mit der Überhöhung übertreiben will, wie manch andere hier. Riserbar sieht an einem XC-Racer finde ich shice aus. 
Achja, außerdem bin ich zu faul das Gabelrohr zu kürzen. ^^


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl dass keiner hier so gern mit Halbwissen brilliert wie der Basher!


----------



## Northern lite (10. Oktober 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wichtigstes Ergebnis: Setzverhalten der Schrauben nicht unterschätzen! Den Vorbau hatte ich ordnungsgemäß mit ca. 6Nm angezogen. Bei der Fahrt hat's den aber doch leicht schräg gestellt. Die Schrauben waren nicht mal mehr handfest. Aber nix passiert.



Hast Du etwa ohne Schraubensicherung gearbeitet?

DAS geht ja gar nicht!!!!!


----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl dass keiner hier so gern mit Halbwissen brilliert wie der Basher!





Begründung ?
Gerne auch via PN .

Meine letzten Aussagen ?

Rahmen zu klein = Spacerturm , oder nicht ?
Früher hatte man dann die "Hörnchen" hoch gestellt um irgendwie auf dem zu kleinen Rad sitzen zu können ... ist etwa das gleiche , oder nicht ?

Der Link war nur ein Beispiel welche Kröpfung ich meinte .

Verstehe Dein Problem nicht .
Klar - Profi bin ich beim Biken nicht - dafür habe/hatte ich noch zu viele andere Hobbys ala Modellbau (RC Cars) oder auch Musik ...

Aber wenn ich mal dummes Zeug erzähl oder frage - einfach berichtigen und mich und andere von den Profis lernen lassen ... 

Wenn nun nix brauchbares kommt - bitte BTT,pls ...^^


----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2012)

wasn geschwafel xtcbasher... erstmal hat die "komische" stütze setback, wie bereits gesagt wurde und zweitens ist der vorbau negativ montiert, also wäre der spacerturm garnicht notwendig. 

und warum man 20fotos von seinem komplettbike postet, das 'jetzt fertig ist', weil man pedale montiert und die aufkleber von den felgen gezupft hat, das versteh ich auch nicht... seid mal bissel kritisch und kriecht euch nich die ganze zeit nur gegenseitig in den arsch, hält ja keiner aus


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

@Nothern_lite: Wie gesagt, bin bei der Einstellung der Lenkzone noch am Feintuning. Daher macht es keinen Sinn gleich Schraubensicherung aufzutragen. Sobald man die Schraube einmal gelöst hat, sichert die ja auch nimmer viel. Aber jetzt, wo ich ein erstes Gefühl für das Setup habe, werde ich das nachholen.

@die anderen: Jetzt beruhigt euch doch mal. Fehler macht jeder mal. Und Basher hat's ja nicht böswillig gemacht.
 @Matze: Stimmt, Vorbau negativ. Das kommt noch dazu. Bleibt unterm Strich wirklich nur der letzte Grund für den Spacerturm: Faulheit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl dass keiner hier so gern mit Halbwissen brilliert wie der Basher!




Mir schiessen gerade die Tränen aus den Augen..!!!   Das kommt von dir immer so herrlich trocken.... 

Du solltest beruflich Comedy  machen....  

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> wasn geschwafel xtcbasher... erstmal hat die "komische" stütze setback, wie bereits gesagt wurde und zweitens ist der vorbau negativ montiert, also wäre der spacerturm garnicht notwendig.
> 
> und warum man 20fotos von seinem komplettbike postet, das 'jetzt fertig ist', weil man pedale montiert und die aufkleber von den felgen gezupft hat, das versteh ich auch nicht... seid mal bissel kritisch und kriecht euch nich die ganze zeit nur gegenseitig in den arsch, hält ja keiner aus



Oh weh ... Du bist bestimmt ne ganz traurige Figur - unzufrieden im Leben und kannst anderen ihre Freude nicht gönnen , richtig ?
Oder ist es weil DIR noch keiner in den Hintern gekrochen ist ob Deines Bikes ? Neid ?
Oder einfach nur n weiterer Mr. Perfekt ?

Hm ... mir Latte ...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Oh weh ... Du bist bestimmt ne ganz traurige Figur - unzufrieden im Leben und kannst anderen ihre Freude nicht gönnen , richtig ?
> Oder ist es weil DIR noch keiner in den Hintern gekrochen ist ob Deines Bikes ? Neid ?
> Oder einfach nur n weiterer Mr. Perfekt ?
> 
> Hm ... mir Latte ...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27PD50FwclI"]Die Fantastischen Vier - Immer locker bleiben - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2012)

Marco, mir lag es eigentlich schon bei der Debatte um die gekreuzten Züge auf den Lippen. Man muss ja nicht überall seinen Senf dazugeben - oder?
Und wenn man schon von sich zu sagen weiß dass man eher der Biker und nicht der Schrauber ist, dann denke ich mir - bike doch einfach und zwar jetzt. 
War vorhin übrigens ne günstige Lampe für 40 im Markt.


----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Jaja - ist gut - ich halte meine Klappe und lese nur noch mit !
Ich werde auch andere warnen BLOß KEINE FRAGEN ZU STELLEN !!!!
Und ja nicht positiv über andere Bikes äussern !

...


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2012)

Geht doch!
Und warne bitte nur diejenigen die so sind wie Du - das genügt!
Danke!


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat denn gesagt, dass du keine Fragen stellen darfst? Dazu ist nen Forum doch da.
Nur klangen deine Beiträge eher nach Aussagen und da ist die Mehrzahl der User hier scheinbar anderer Meinung.

Habt euch alle lieb!!!


----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Jaaaaa... ok , ich hab den neg. Vorbau übersehen , sorry .

Und das mit den Schaltzügen war mir eben wirklich neu ...^^

Und ? 



> *wasn geschwafel xtcbasher... erstmal hat die "komische" stütze setback,  wie bereits gesagt wurde *und zweitens ist der vorbau negativ montiert,  also wäre der spacerturm garnicht notwendig.



hier z.B. verstehe ich das Problem nicht 

Ich weiss das sie n Setback hat - mir  ging es darum , dass die andere Kröpfung eben besser aussah ...

usw....

Ups - ich darf ja nicht posten ...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Geht doch!
> Und warne bitte nur diejenigen die so sind wie Du - das genügt!
> Danke!



Puh, im wilden Osten geht es wieder heiß her!


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, bin aus BS hierher gezogen - da waren die Leute auch nicht anders.
Denke nicht dass es örtlich bedingt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Oh weh ... Du bist bestimmt ne ganz traurige Figur - unzufrieden im Leben und kannst anderen ihre Freude nicht gönnen , richtig ?
> Oder ist es weil DIR noch keiner in den Hintern gekrochen ist ob Deines Bikes ? Neid ?
> Oder einfach nur n weiterer Mr. Perfekt ?
> 
> Hm ... mir Latte ...



bla blubb... du darfst dich gern freuen soviel du willst, musst aber trotzdem mit kritik rechnen wenn du hier postest  kannst offenbar sehr gut damit umgehen...

neidisch bin ich nicht, fahre das gleiche rad in weiß und finds schöner


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, bin aus BS hierher gezogen - da waren die Leute auch nicht anders.
> Denke nicht dass es örtlich bedingt ist.



Braunschweig ist ja auch Ost, Ost-Niedersachsen!


----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, bin aus BS hierher gezogen - d*a waren die Leute auch nicht anders.
> Denke nicht dass es örtlich bedingt ist*.



Soso ... Du denkst also Du bist was besseres als die anderen ?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> bla blubb... du darfst dich gern freuen soviel du willst, musst aber trotzdem mit kritik rechnen wenn du hier postest  kannst offenbar sehr gut damit umgehen...
> 
> neidisch bin ich nicht, fahre das gleiche rad in weiß und finds schöner



Hi Matze,

von welchem Bike schreibst Du gerade?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## XTCBasher (10. Oktober 2012)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich ?
Geht Euch das nicht auf den Zeiger die dümlichen Diskussionen ?
Lasst uns doch das Hobby geniessen und gegenseitig freuen und helfen !
Wo ist das Problem ???


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Soso ... Du denkst also Du bist was besseres als die anderen ?



Pssst, etwas mehr Demut, Gelassenheit tut uns allen gut. Spring doch nicht auf jeden Piekser gleich und sofort an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2012)

Mein Gott Basher!
Falls Bildung wirklich von sozialer Herkunft abhängig sein sollte, wie immer propagiert wird, bin ich geneigt Dir ein Care Paket zu senden!
Woraus Du irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehst ist mir rätselhaft!!!

Ach ja, man nannte es auch Zonenrandgebiet! ;-)


----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> 
> von welchem Bike schreibst Du gerade?
> 
> ...



das cd flash f3 von s.216-218...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> das cd flash f3 von s.216-218...



OK!


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich ?
> Geht Euch das nicht auf den Zeiger die dümlichen Diskussionen ?
> Lasst uns doch das Hobby geniessen und gegenseitig freuen und helfen !
> Wo ist das Problem ???



Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Hier gehts ja nicht ums User-Flaming, sondern um CC und Touren-Räder mit Bildern und Kommentaren.


----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> hier z.B. verstehe ich das Problem nicht
> 
> Ich weiss das sie n Setback hat - mir  ging es darum , dass die andere Kröpfung eben besser aussah ...
> 
> ...



wenn sich jemand ne 140 stütze an sein rad baut die deiner meinung nach "komisch" aussieht, dann kannst du davon ausgehen dass er das bewusst macht und auch weiß, dass es ab 5 stützen gibt, die vermeintlich besser aussehen...


----------



## Blitzcrieg (11. Oktober 2012)

@ 12die4

Das Quantec SLR gefällt mir gut. Der Lack auf dem Indoorbild wirkt edel, und insbesondere die Truvativ Noir Kurbel fällt mir positiv auf.

Aber noch geiler ist das Zimmer da... Schläuche, Reifen, Sony, ein schönes Bike, Grill Brikets... Hrough Hrough Hrough (Tim "der Heimwerker King" Tyler Grunzen) 

Ein Kasten Bier fehlt aber noch irgendwo in der Ecke, und vielleicht noch ne "The Expendables" DVD irgendwo zwischen den Polsterkissen...


----------



## 12die4 (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke. Warum fällt dir grad die Noir positiv auf? Von der Farbe her?

Hehe, ja stimmt. Bis vor ein paar Tagen stand da in der Ecke auch noch der Bierkasten.


----------



## swift daddy (11. Oktober 2012)

oh Mann, is ja net auszuhalten hier  

Zwar hat sich seit dem letzten Mal nix am Rad geändert, aber so is wenigstens ma wieder n Bild hier.

Vor n paar Wochen als noch schönes Wetter war am Falkenstein ...




... und in den Weinbergen mit dem Mont St. Odile als neuem Hausberg im Hintergrund


----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Oktober 2012)

ok es gehört hier echt nich her aber das will ich mir trotzdem nich nehmen lassen... private msg von basher:



			
				XTCBasher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich mal gerade durch dein halbes Privatleben , welches Du hier sehr freizügig offenbarst , gewühlt und lag mit meiner Vermutung bezüglich Deiner Existenz richtig !
> 
> Nun ja - ich habe selbst Kinder ...
> 
> ...



dachte das hätte ich hinter mir...


----------



## 12die4 (11. Oktober 2012)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> ok es gehört hier echt nich her




Ja, da hast du Recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie aber doch, da es widerspiegelt welch kranker Geist in Bashers Birne haust!  
Aber das wäre jetzt eher ein Fall fürn Anwalt und nicht für DEN Fred hier, stimmt schon.


----------



## HavannaClub (11. Oktober 2012)

@12die4

Wenn ich den Bremshelbel soweit runter ziehe..."hänge ich auf dem Lenker" aber du probierst ja noch und musst letztendlich selber mit klar kommen.

In diesem Sinne...biken und nicht ärgern 

Gruss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung was z. Zt. mit einigen Usern hier los ist? - Das gleiche gilt für einige Mods hier...
In diversen Threats herrscht reines tohuwabohu 

Heute wurde ein bekannter User hier im Forum für 10 Tage gesperrt (so mein letzter Stand) , wegen Schnickschnack!!!!  Geht´s noch!?  

Wo sind denn jetzt hier die Mods???
Ich reiß´auch mal gerne die Klappe auf, aber ich werde _eigentlich_ nicht persönlich.

Wer seinen Hobel hier zur Schau stellt, der muß mit Kritik rechnen. Basta.
...und nicht durch verbale Inkontinez brillieren!


----------



## XTCBasher (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Ihr Euch mal die letzten Seiten durchlesen würdet , würdet Ihr sehen dass ich jeden Ratschlag geren angenommen habe und mir trotzdem Sprüche über "Soziale Herkunft" "kranker Geist" usw... anhören durfte !

Das Thema war beendet und wer postet wieder ... richtig ... Matze !
Darauf gabs die PN von mir ...^^

Wenn man nix besseres zu tun hat als rumzustänkern - muss man auch mit Feedback rechen 
Vertragen aber manche nicht und schreien öffentlich um Hilfe ...VERSAGER !


----------



## lonleyrider (11. Oktober 2012)

h


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde den Rahmen sehr schön, aber irgendwie sind das zu viele Rottöne, dadurch wirk es sehr unruhig. Carbonrahmen und Carbonsattelstütze mit einem Schnellspanner zu befestigen finde ich sehr gewagt, ich gehe da nur mit einem Drehmoment ran...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

das ist glaube ich nur ne alustütze mit carbonummantelung.

ist jedenfalls bei meinem fsa slk lenker so.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist glaube ich nur ne alustütze mit carbonummantelung.
> 
> ist jedenfalls bei meinem fsa slk lenker so.



OK, ich bin da immer sehr vorsichtig. Habe mir dadurch mal einen Rahmen zerstört und ziehe seit dem keine Schraube mehr ohne Drehmoment und Montagepaste an


----------



## lonleyrider (11. Oktober 2012)

I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

wenn du die flasche wein austrinken willst bis du die aufkleber ab hast, dann musst du aber schnell trinken.

schön mit dem fön erwärmen und langsam abziehen.
mit aceton die kleberreste entfernen.

geht eigentlich recht schnell.


----------



## lonleyrider (11. Oktober 2012)

I


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

ja


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Im Winter wird etwas dran gearbeitet. Die Sattelklemme wird getauscht gegen eine schwarze FRM, Felgenaufkleber kommen ab (eine Aufgabe für lange Winterabende mit Rotwein, wie ich mal vermute). Die Sattelklemme ziehe ich immer Handwarm an, welches Drehmoment wäre denn bei einer anderen (ohne schnellspanner) angebracht (mit Montagepaste)?
> 
> *Für Änderungsvorschläge  bin ich jederzeit offen!*



Für die Aufkleber habe ich 10 min gebraucht (geh mal in mein Fotoalbum, dort kannst Du den Unterschied gut sehen) 
Der Drehmoment ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden, genaue Angaben wirst Du von Canyon bekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was z. Zt. mit einigen Usern hier los ist? - Das gleiche gilt für einige Mods hier...
> In diversen Threats herrscht reines tohuwabohu
> 
> Heute wurde ein bekannter User hier im Forum für 10 Tage gesperrt (so mein letzter Stand) , wegen Schnickschnack!!!!  Geht´s noch!?
> ...



Die Sperre verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich...

PN's gehören in meinen Augen nicht öffentlich dargestellt werden egal welchen Inhalt sie haben.

Und wann hat der Basher sich eigentlich abgemeldet?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn du die flasche wein austrinken willst bis du die aufkleber ab hast, dann musst du aber schnell trinken.
> 
> schön mit dem fön erwärmen und langsam abziehen.
> mit aceton die kleberreste entfernen.
> ...



Vielleicht gibt es Rotein auch als "Flachmann"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Sperre verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich...
> 
> *PN's gehören in meinen Augen nicht öffentlich dargestellt* werden egal welchen Inhalt sie haben.
> 
> Und wann hat der Basher sich eigentlich abgemeldet?




Mit der Aussage bin ich mir im unklaren...  Kommt darauf an.

Aber ich fand die PN an sich auch einfach schaiZZe !


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage bin ich mir im unklaren...  Kommt darauf an.
> 
> Aber ich fand die PN an sich auch einfach schaiZZe !



Hat sie einen rassistischen oder kriminellen Inhalt, bzw. kommen persönliche Drohungen in diesen vor gehören sie einem Mod bzw. Admin gemeldet jedoch nicht öffentlich gestellt.

Unabhängig davon bin ich Deiner Meinung was den Inhalt  der PN betrifft.


----------



## Matze L.E. (12. Oktober 2012)

hab die pm überhaupt nur gepostet weil ich so überrascht war und speziell hier, weil's nur hier einen zusammenhang hatte... bin auch nicht der meinung dass es einen mod braucht um dummheit zu bestrafen


----------



## InoX (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich melde mich auch bald ab. Das hat hier of nichts mehr mit enspannter Konversation in der Freizeit sondern mit unnötigem Stress und Streit zu tun.

BTT: Aufkleber gehen mit nem Föhn echt super ab. Habe das damals an einer Fox gemerkt. Die erste Seite ging ohne fast gar nicht und die Hälfte des Klebers blieb drand. Die andere Seite habe ich dann mit einem Föhn erwärmt und der Aufkleber löste sich so gut, dass ich ihn zur "Deko" unserer Werkbank nutzen konnte.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch bald ab. Das hat hier of nichts mehr mit enspannter Konversation in der Freizeit sondern mit unnötigem Stress und Streit zu tun.



Man muss ja nicht mitmischen oder drauf einsteigen. Eine gepflegte Ignoranz solcher Eskapaden ist ein bewährtes Rezept wie ich finde. Und sofern einen das bloße Mitlesen besagter Konversationen schon nervt, sollte man dies entweder mit etwas Abstand betrachten, so dass man eher drüber schmunzeln kann, oder man überspringt die betreffenden Beiträge einfach. 
Ich für meinen Teil komme auf diese Weise nachwievor gut klar hier


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Oktober 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht mitmischen oder drauf einsteigen. Eine gepflegte Ignoranz solcher Eskapaden ist ein bewährtes Rezept wie ich finde.



Sehe ich genau so 

So und nun zum Thema, Bilder!

Hab noch ne Heckansicht von der Säulingumrundung Ende August rumliegen:


----------



## Gorth (12. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Gegend, schönes Foto, schönes Rad!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch bald ab. Das hat hier of nichts mehr mit enspannter Konversation in der Freizeit sondern mit unnötigem Stress und Streit zu tun.



Ach, hab' dich nicht so. Dann schaust du eben nur noch in das eine Thema rein


----------



## cpprelude (12. Oktober 2012)

Sieht sehr schön aus dort, das Bike gefällt mir auch.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

PEACE BROTHERS....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Marcus dein Rad gefällt mir gut  
Sowie in der Sig. gehts mir auch oft


----------



## tsulemann (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein kleiner Hobel...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Warum keine Carbon-Fatty? Würde noch besser zum Steuerrohrbereich passen, mMn...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

ist ja noch eins der ersten flash modelle, da gab es die carbon-fatty noch nicht.


----------



## tsulemann (12. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Carbon-Fatty´s?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

sicher, an den asien modellen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

*Netzfund*


----------



## tsulemann (12. Oktober 2012)

die sind doch aber auch aus Alu...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

ich war immer der festen überzeugung die seien aus carbon.

wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte auch Carbon.....   

Wer weiß was?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

sind alle aus alu.
habe gerade bei aighty aid geguckt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier:

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl=de&biw=1352&bih=634&tbm=isch&tbnid=7-VK3iTn-Q950M:&imgrefurl=http://r2-bike.com/Cannondale-fatty-dlr80&docid=5dev5XBfKckSpM&imgurl=http://r2-bike.com/bilder/produkte/gross/Cannondale-fatty-dlr80_b5.jpg&w=640&h=480&ei=zl54ULHoCY7Osga6_oGIBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=763&vpy=302&dur=4115&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=143&ty=62&sig=102489889154642609576&page=1&tbnh=136&tbnw=175&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0,i:103

Echt Alu.  Ups, mein Fehler.....  Wieder was gelernt.  

Bin halt kein eingefleischter C´daler...


----------



## tsulemann (12. Oktober 2012)

Hätt ich ja längst haben wollen...


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schei$ auf Carbon....

ABER, Reifen nicht richtig ausgerichtet


----------



## tsulemann (12. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig um ehrlich zu sein... Werds das nächste mal vielleicht beachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

War auch nicht 100% erst gemeint... schönes Bike


----------



## tsulemann (12. Oktober 2012)

Hinten ist auch schon wieder ein Anderer drauf...


----------



## -FELIX- (13. Oktober 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Rahmen hat ja so gut wie kein Sloping. Wie groß ist der denn? Vom Lenker mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## 12die4 (13. Oktober 2012)

Find ich optisch auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem nahezu waagerechten Oberrohr. Absteigen in den Bergen geht da ja fast nur nach hinten, wenn einem was an den Kronjuwelen liegt. ^^
Sattel ist nen Flite?


----------



## -FELIX- (13. Oktober 2012)

sloping??? was das? 
rahmen müsste 21 zoll sein hatte den noch rumliegen, naja mit 740mm geht der lenker noch wird vielleicht noch gekürtzt
singlespeed bleibt erstmal ist auch ausreichend für die gegend hier
bin grade mal ne kleine tour gefahren macht auf jedenfall spass das rad


----------



## -FELIX- (13. Oktober 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Find ich optisch auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem nahezu waagerechten Oberrohr. Absteigen in den Bergen geht da ja fast nur nach hinten, wenn einem was an den Kronjuwelen liegt. ^^
> Sattel ist nen Flite?



berge gibt es hier nicht der sattel ist ein selle italia x2


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> sloping??? was das?



Rahmen mit Sloping haben ein nach hinten abfallendes Oberrohr.



-FELIX- schrieb:


> naja mit 740mm geht der lenker noch wird vielleicht noch gekürtzt



Puh, das sind 16 cm mehr als bei meinem Lenker.


----------



## -FELIX- (13. Oktober 2012)

ahh gut zu wissen mit dem sloping
lenker werde ich noch kürzen auf 700mm


----------



## Clemens (15. Oktober 2012)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> ahh gut zu wissen mit dem sloping
> lenker werde ich noch kürzen auf 700mm




Mein derzeitiges Tourenbike mit sloping und kurzem (600mm) Lenker + fast schon prähistorischem Rahmenmaterial:



















2012er Sobre Multi Size M (46cm), Gabel RS SID RLT 100mm, Schaltung XTR komplett, Truvativ Noir Carbonkurbel 3-fach, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felgen + Michelin Wild Race'R Advanced Reifen, Brakes Hope Tech X2 180/160mm mit Floating Discs, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Lenker Syntace Duraflite Carbon, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, Tune Schraubwürger, Chris King Sotto Voce Steuersatz... 10,58 Kg.

Sobre ist eine kleine Marke aus Frankreich mit ausschließlich HT Stahlrahmen (29er/26er). Schlicht, einfach und super zu fahren. Kurbel werde ich noch gegen eine schwarze Race Face Deus tauschen, ist nicht ganz so wuchtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Oktober 2012)

Richtig gutes Rad!


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich seeehr schön!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Oktober 2012)

Richtig schicker Stahlhobel!


----------



## 12die4 (15. Oktober 2012)

@Clemens: Schönes Radl! Ich find zwar immer das diese Stahlrahmen ungewohnt filigran aussehen, so als würden sie nix halten, aber meist ist ja das Gegenteil der Fall. 
Die Noir wirkt glaube ich nur wegen der recht geschlossenen Optik der Kettenblätter so wuchtig. Wenn du da schlankere Modelle montierst, z.B. T.A. dürfte sie schon deutlich weniger ins Auge fallen. Wollt ich sobald die aktuellen Kettenblätter verschlissen sind, auch machen. Noch sind meine aber noch für 2000-3000km gut, würde ich sagen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Rad! Gefällt!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Oktober 2012)

Jap, wie deine anderen Aufbauten auch: sehr gelungen!


----------



## Blitzcrieg (15. Oktober 2012)

@ clemens

Prehistorisch? Echte Bikes kommen aus der Schmelze 

Ich find das Ding geiletto. Sehr gute Komponenten, auch wenns sicherlich bessere Pneus als Michelin gibt, aber passt nunmal zum französischen Rahmen.
Schlüssiges Gesamtkonzept, auch farblich. Ob da nun ein blauer Fleck an der Gabel erkennbar ist, oder nicht, mich stört sowas nicht.
Die Noir Kurbel finde ich auch an diesem Bike sehr gut.

Also prehistorisch, ich bitte dich.
Ein Ford Mustang ist auch prehistorisch, und ein Toyota Prius Hybrid ist moderner High Tech, wie ein taiwanesischer Carbonrahmen. Aber was ruft denn nun mehr Emotionen hervor?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Oktober 2012)

Blitzcrieg schrieb:


> @ clemens
> 
> Prehistorisch? Echte Bikes kommen aus der Schmelze
> 
> Ich find das Ding geiletto. Sehr gute Komponenten, auch wenns sicherlich bessere Pneus als Michelin gibt, aber passt nunmal zum französischen Rahmen.



Also ich hatte abseits der Alpen auch die Michelin Wild Race'R Ultimate drauf (für die Berge war mir das Profil zu windig), und das sind richtig gute CC-Reifen, zumindest solange es trocken ist. Blieben auch pannenfrei. Richtig geiler Reifen, um in leichtem Geläde die Kilometer runter zu spulen. Rollte imho sogar noch etwas besser als ein RaceKing Supersonic. 
http://www.michelin.de/fahrrad/michelin-wild-race-r-advanced-ultimate-vtt#tab-tyres-technology

Von von den Wild Rock'R Advanced Reinforced, die ich am Enduro tubeless fahre bin ich nach wie vor absolut begeistert. Imho sehr unterschätzte Reifen, auch wenn die zuweilen bei Nässe etwas schwächeln.


----------



## ByeByeBiker (16. Oktober 2012)

Sehr Geil das Sobre!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (16. Oktober 2012)

tsulemann schrieb:


> Hinten ist auch schon wieder ein Anderer drauf...



Wenn's passt Vorbau umdrehen, zur Not noch ne gerade Stütze ohne Setback. Fahre selbst nen Flash mit Fatty und kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass du so ausreichend Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommst 

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Imho sehr unterschätzte Reifen, auch wenn die zuweilen bei Nässe etwas schwächeln.



Ich war mit meinen Michelin Reifen auf den MTBs auch immer zufrieden (fahre ich seit 2004). Ich habe nur momentan RaceKings drauf, weil die am Zweitrad waren. Das gibt es allerdings nicht mehr und somit werd' ich die erstmal runterfahren. Danach gibt es wohl wieder Michelin.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein Bild, nach dem Rahmenwechsel. Noch nicht ganz fertig, Bremsleitungen, Zughülle hinten müssen noch gekürzt werden, etc.


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2012)

Ui, gefällt mir sehr gut der Hobel

Die Übersetzung is aber sportlich. Hast du keine Berge zu Hause, oder einfach nur richtig Bums in den Beinen ?


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube unser hÃ¶chster Berg hat so um die 200m. 
Und die Trittfrequenz habe ich wie der Ulle, also ist mir der 11er Ritzel am wichtigsten. 

Der kÃ¼nstlich geschaffene Berg mit einer HÃ¶he von *153,3 *m Ã¼. NN  befindet sich sÃ¼dwestlich der Kreuzung von Focke- und HardenbergstraÃe.  Seinen umgangssprachlichen Namen erhielt er von der angrenzenden  StraÃe, die 1908 nach dem Kaufmann August Adolf Focke (* 1. Januar 1817  in Leipzig; â  3. September 1885 ebenda) benannt worden ist.[1] Focke vermachte der Stadt Leipzig das Kapital fÃ¼r mehrere karitative Stiftungen.

Also nichtmal 200m! Tieflandsbucht eben.


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2012)

Na dann passt das doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hübscher Aufbau. Aber keine Berge in der Nähe zu haben, würde mich ja richtig ankotzen.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke.
Aber dafür haben wir viele tiefe Löcher (Tagebau). 
Dass ist genau so wie Berge - nur andersrum. 
Wir fahren *erst runter* und strampeln *danach hoch*.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Oktober 2012)

Sowohl das Sobre als auch das Radon find ich sehr geil! Was für ein Gewicht bringt der ZR Race Rahmen mit sich?


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke.
Also ich habe den ja gebraucht gekauft und da hat er mit den Lagerschalen und dem Pressfit 1640 gewogen, bei 46cm Rahmenhöhe.
Ist nicht soo leicht aber der Ghost vorher hat über 2kg gewogen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2012)

mein capic element (altes zr race) wog 1490g in 18".
dann sind die rahmen wohl schwerer geworden.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Na wie aktuell der ist weiß ich auch nicht zu sagen aber hatte ihn an der Kern hängen und sollte daher stimmen.


----------



## 12die4 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mach dir nix draus, der Quantec SLR Racing, den ich kürzlich aufgebaut habe, wiegt auch mehr als vom Hersteller angegeben. Mit Steuersatz und Schaltauge (und sonst nix) hab ich ca. 1480g gewogen. Trotzdem auf das Gramm genau das gleiche Gewicht wie mein Univega Carbonrahmen zuvor.

Ist der Tagebau denn für die Allgemeinheit zugänglich? Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man da einfach hin kann.


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Na den Quantec SLR hätte ich auch genommen, wenn ich nen schwarzen zu nem guten Kurs bekommen hätte. Mir kommt es am Ende nicht aufs Gramm an aber wegen der Dynamik des SLR hat der mir schon immer gefallen. 

Ach naja, in den Tagebauen kann man schon fahren zumindest in denen die nicht mehr bearbeitet werden und sich im Übergang zur Naherholung befinden. Da gibt es zwar paar Leute die da aufpassen sollen aber die machen sich auch nicht verrückt wegen der paar Mäuse die sie da verdienen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na den Quantec SLR hätte ich auch genommen, wenn ich nen schwarzen zu nem guten Kurs bekommen hätte. Mir kommt es am Ende nicht aufs Gramm an aber wegen der Dynamik des SLR hat der mir schon immer gefallen.
> 
> Ach naja, in den Tagebauen kann man schon fahren zumindest in denen die nicht mehr bearbeitet werden und sich im Übergang zur Naherholung befinden. Da gibt es zwar paar Leute die da aufpassen sollen aber die machen sich auch nicht verrückt wegen der paar Mäuse die sie da verdienen.



Naja, die Löcher die sie zu Seen mit Grundwasser füllen würde ich innerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs Richtung Ufer nicht betreten bzw. befahren wollen.


----------



## Clemens (22. Oktober 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, der Quantec SLR Racing, den ich kürzlich aufgebaut habe, wiegt auch mehr als vom Hersteller angegeben. Mit Steuersatz und Schaltauge (und sonst nix) hab ich ca. 1480g gewogen.




Dann hast Du aber einen schweren Steuersatz montiert...: 





Mein ehemaliger SLR mit Schaltauge und Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jens!

Naja, ich pass da schon auf, bin doch schon groß. 
Da bleibt immer noch genug ohne sich in wirkliche Gefahr zu begeben.


----------



## 12die4 (22. Oktober 2012)

@_Clemens_: Ich kann dir nur sagen, was meine Küchenwaage angezeigt hat. Der Steuersatz war ein Funworks S-Light. Also alles andere als schwer. Mit Endkappe und Kralle dürfte der bei unter 100g liegen. (60g ohne)
Rahmengröße ist L.


----------



## floatwork (22. Oktober 2012)

so, hier mal mein neuaufbau. spacerturm fliegt noch raus, evtl n flatbar, kabelgewirr irgendwann man kürzen und für das x der kurbel mal n gelbes etwas drüberkleben


----------



## 12die4 (22. Oktober 2012)

Genau das was du genannt hast, würde mich aktuell auch noch an dem Radl stören.
Außerdem würde ich mir überlegen, ob du nicht die Decals auf der Gabel entfernen willst. Die blauen Fox-Sticker stören auch etwas. Den Einstellknopf oben kann man wohl auch ganz einfach mit Rohrreiniger entfärben. Dann hättest du alle "Fremdfarben" verbannt und dann wäre es ein sehr stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## Kriwo (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich war vor Kurzem wieder, wie jedes Jahr, für eine Woche im Chiemgau. Es war mal wieder das Bikehighlight aus dem ganzen Jahr, auch wenn es für viele vielleicht öde bzw. Alltag ist.

Am Königssee












Auffahrt Kampenwand






oben angekommen:


----------



## 12die4 (25. Oktober 2012)

Schönes, schlichtes Bike!
Die Landschaft ist natürlich auch majestätisch. Irgendwann geht's für mich auch mal in die Alpen. Bislang reichen mir aber die Mittelgebirge auch ganz gut.


----------



## mi2 (27. Oktober 2012)

jo schöne bilder!. besonders das vorlezte is hammer.


----------



## Benni24 (29. Oktober 2012)

Auf welche Reifen wechselt ihr bei euren Hardtails im Herbst / Winter? Wechselt Ihr überhaupt?

Gruß


----------



## 12die4 (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ne gute Frage. Ich bin bislang bei rutschigen Bedingungen (Schnee, Eis) nie gefahren, will diesen Winter aber nicht ganz drauf verzichten. Meine RoRos sind im Sommer griffig genug um es krachen zu lassen. Bei Glätte hab ich aber kein allzu großes Vertrauen in die. ^^
Andererseits hab ich meine RoRos grade mit Dichtmilch Tubeless montiert und will da nicht schon wieder rummatschen. Daher müsste ich wenn dann auf meine alten Russenpanzer-Laufräder umsatteln. Auch nicht so motivierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

Kommt auch drauf an was Du für Reifen jetzt fährst. Also mit Larsen TT, zum Beispiel, würde ich bei Schnee nicht fahren wollen. Es sollte schon ein Profil sein wo die Stollen nicht so eng stehen und die gut selbst reinigen. Ziehe im Winter keine anderen Reifen auch habe aber immer nen LRS mit Spikes rumstehen, der aber auch nur bei Eis und fester Schneedecke Sinn macht. Ansonsten vlt. ein schmaler Schlammreifen.


----------



## Benni24 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre zur Zeit VR: RocRo / HR: RaRa. 

Ist der Rubber Queen 2.2 / Mountain King II 2.2 überdimensioniert fürs Hardtail oder okay im Herbst / Winter?

Vll ne Kombi aus VR: Rubber Queen 2.2 / HR: Mountain King II 2.2 (Hat der MK II bessere Rolleigenschaften, dann ab nach hinten ?!)

Das sind jetzt aber nur Vermutungen.

Gruß


----------



## the donkey (31. Oktober 2012)

Mal was anderes


----------



## 12die4 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag mal: gewagt. 

Kurbel und restlicher Antrieb geil.
Rahmen find ich nicht wirklich schön mit der klobigen Schwinge und der Kombination mit großen Gusset am Sitzrohr und gar keinem im Steuerbereich. Farblich auch nicht mein Geschmack, vorallem mit dem Himmelblau an der Gabel. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Technisch jedenfalls Spitze. Taugen die Vredestein Reifen was? Sieht man selten.


----------



## the donkey (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Reifen sind das erste mal bewegt worden. 
Sie rollen sehr gut auf festem Untergrund. 
Hab unterwegs den Druck auch noch etwas reduziert.

Auf Wurzeln und nassen Steinen sowie Matsch sind sie relativ schnell an der Grenze.
Auf Teer top und ich hatte auch ein Stück trockenen Schotter dabei mit teils gößeren Steinen. Da lief er sehr gut.
Bin zufrieden damit 

Bin der Meinung man sollte sie mal probieren. Für mich eine Alternative zu Schwalbe, Conti usw.


Jetzt im Herbst werd ich wieder einen Rubber Queen drauf machen. 

Der LRS wird noch verändert und der Postmann hat mir heut eine FOX Vanilla 140 RLC gebracht, die komm dann auch zum Einsatz.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Rad.


----------



## Gorth (1. November 2012)

Ich wüsste nicht was an dem Rad gewagt ist. Ein schönes Tourenrad ist das. Gerade der Ellsworth Rahmen macht den Reiz aus, sowas sieht man nur noch selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (1. November 2012)

Hab doch gesagt, es ist Geschmackssache. Ich find's vorallem von der Farbgebung gewagt und die Rahmenform trifft aus genannten Gründen meinen Geschmack auch nicht. Dass andere genau darauf abfahren, glaube ich dir gern.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. November 2012)

ich war heut mal vor der haustür unterwegs... wer weiß, wo es ist


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2012)

Sehr schickes Jekyll


----------



## t-scott (4. November 2012)

bessere Bilder gibt es ein anderes mal


----------



## dkiki (4. November 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiges Tourenbike mit sloping und kurzem (600mm) Lenker + fast schon prähistorischem Rahmenmaterial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fände hier eine manitou r7 passender - die ist einfach schmaler und dünner gebaut und passender zum rahmen


----------



## Mzungu (4. November 2012)

Ziemlich stolz möchte ich euch meinen ersten Um- bzw. Neuaufbau zeigen:
Basis war ein 12 jahre alten Giant ATX 840. Hab es für meine Freundin komplett restauriert. Vorher:




Rahmen neu lackiert, außerdem Rock Shox Tora, Mavic Laufräder, Hayes Sole Bremse und Ritchey Vorbau und Lenker spendiert. Schaltzüge und Hüllen getauscht. Flaschenhalter ist auch neu .
Jetzt bekommt es noch ne neue Sattelstütze und nen neuen Sattel, und dann schauen wir mal wie meine Freundin damit klar kommt. 
Hab eben mal ne schnelle Matschrunde damit gedreht, fährt sich super. Kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## sx5r (6. November 2012)

und hier meine Neuzusammenstellung und Erstlingswerk im Forum:




es sind noch einige Sachen zu tun, aber es ist zum ersten Mal vollständig.


----------



## mi2 (6. November 2012)

so geil..........aber warum zur hölle ne weisse gabel . das muss schwarz


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. November 2012)

Wie ich schon im Kommentar im Fotoalbum meinte: Top! Bis auf die Gabel, das weiß-gold passt hier so garnicht. Bin auch für Schwarz  
Spacerturm fällt ja sicher noch nehme ich mal an.

Was ist das denn für eine Stütze?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

Aha.

Verdammt, zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx5r (6. November 2012)

Hoi,

danke für die Infos

- Farbe: Jup, ich überlege noch, was ich mache. Die Gabel gabs nur weiß - okay, das stimmt nicht ganz, aber ich habs verpeilt, nach der Anpassung gleich noch die Lackierung zu korrigieren. Muss ich mich also später kümmern. Vielleicht bleibt die Gabel aber auch weiß und ich pass am Sattel was an?
Meinungen sind willkommen =)

- Steuerrohr: jup, das wird noch kürzer. Die genaue Länge teste ich aber, eh ich es voll einkürze ^^

- Die Sattelstütze ist die Tune schwarzes Stück

- Meinungen zur Kurbel? War das mit Abstand am Zeitraubendste ^^

- Die Züge sind alle noch viel zu lang, das wird korrigiert

- Die Laufräder müssen echt noch ihr rot verlieren, das geht so gar nicht ...

Nacht =)


----------



## InoX (7. November 2012)

ich finde die weiße Gabel nicht so schlimm. Mit einem weißen Sattel als Gegengewicht kann das richtig gut aussehen.
Das Rot der Laufräder ist auch ok.


----------



## 12die4 (7. November 2012)

Weisse Sattel sind shice, weil sie schnell verdrecken. Außerdem ist ein Sattel mMn nichts, was kontrastreich hervorgehoben werden sollte, weil er dann immer als Fremdkörper am Rad aussieht, egal ob die Farbe anderswo auch nochmal zu finden ist.

=> so lassen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. November 2012)

Mir ist so beim Anschauen gerad nochmal bewusst geworden, das die aktuelle Spark-Serie definitiv die schönste ist in meinen Augen. Die dezentere Farbgebung und das stellenweise kantige Rahmendesign ist total gelungen.

Was war bzgl. der Kurbel denn so zeitraubend? Die Entscheidung ansich?
Finde die CD SL generell auch ganz gut, ich mag die gerade, schlichte Bauweise. Die Kettenblätter ließen sich noch durch FRM o.ä. ersetzen, wäre noch ein kleiner Mehrwert in Sachen Gewicht und Optik. 
Apropos: Was bringt das ganze Gefährt eigentlich auf die Waage? 

Und wegen des Sattels: Ich würde den so lassen, passt super (wenn er denn auch zum Hintern passt). Lieber ne schwarze Forke besorgen, auch wenns aufwendiger ist als ein Satteltausch: bei so nem Bike lohnt es sich denk ich


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

sx5r schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> danke für die Infos
> 
> ...


 
Deine Kiste gefällt mir . Ich würde keinen weißen Sattel verbauen, höchstens die Gabel umlackieren. Du wirst dir sicherlich nicht nur wegen der Farbe eine andere Gabel kaufen!?


----------



## sx5r (7. November 2012)

Herzlichen Dank =)

- ähm, ich werd sicher KEINE neue Gabel der Farbe wegen kaufen. Das Teil ist ein Einzelstück (subtil ... die 2013er Float 120 mit Remote wird nur mit 15mm Achse angeboten. Der Laufradsatz ist mit einer DT Nabe versehen, die es aufgrund ihrer 24 Speichen NUR als 9mm gibt, da läßt DT Swiss nicht mit sich handeln. Am Ende hab ich auf Kulanz (nicht nur ...) von Fox neue Tauchrohre bekommen mit der richtigen Aufnahme (danke an einen gewissen Menschen im Radladen) ... den Krampf mach ich sicher nicht nochmal mit ^^
Daher wird's ggf. lackiert.

- Ja die Kurbel ... zum ersten hat das Scale ein Gehäuse für BB92-Lager für 24mm-Achsen (Cannondale als Patentinhaber der BB30 verwendet nur 30mm- Achsen) Dazu ist das Lager und auch der Hinterbau breiter als für BB30 vorgesehen. 
Hinbekommen hab Ichs mit Hilfe besagten Mechanikers. Nun klappt es, aber der hat lange geschwitzt, eh alles mit perfekt gepasst hat. Es sind an allen Enden ca. 1-1,5mm Platz, da hätte nix schiefgehen dürfen

- Und das Rad wiegt bisher 9,3kg wies da steht.


----------



## InoX (8. November 2012)

Weiße Sattel verschmutzen nicht mehr als schwarze auch. Bin schon zwei gefahren und die waren immer nahezu perfekt weiß. Der weiße SLR von nem Freund sieht auch immer perfekt aus. und ja, wir fahren im Schlamm und im Wald.


----------



## SingleLight (8. November 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. November 2012)

Bissken Lederpflegemittel und alles ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. November 2012)

Und wenns doch mal arg verdreckt ist bissel Shampoo auf ne Handbürste und in wenigen Sekunden ist es wie neu. Mache ich immer so.


----------



## 12die4 (8. November 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Bissken Lederpflegemittel und alles ist gut




Weil's ja auch Leder ist, ne?  Heutzutage ist doch eh fast überall Kunstleder drauf. Da mit Lederpflege ranzugehen ist natürlich Unsinn.
Wenn man nur Schlamm und Staub draufkriegt, ist nen weisser Sattel sauber zu halten. Aber wenn man mal nach nem Kettendefekt versehentlich den Sattel anfasst, wird's schon schwerer die schwarze Soße runterzukriegen.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. November 2012)

Neue Kurbel und Griffe.... silberne XT gegen Noir getauscht und ESI Grips


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2012)

Ne schwarze XT Kurbel hätte auch genügt. Komme mit den KB Farben bei Truvativ irgendwie nicht klar.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ne schwarze XT Kurbel hätte auch genügt. Komme mit den KB Farben bei Truvativ irgendwie nicht klar.



Ich habe die Noir schon ein halbes Jahr hier liegen und die KB gefallen mir auch nicht. Werde die noch gegen was schwarzes tauschen... Hast Du eine (günstigen) Tipp?


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2012)

Frag doch mal den mit den 16 Bikes, der hat die meiste Auswahl vor Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (8. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den mit den 16 Bikes, der hat die meiste Auswahl vor Augen.



Stimmt... evtl hat er noch eine Speedneedle für die Möhre


----------



## InoX (8. November 2012)

der fährt aber auch nur XTR und die "billige" XT.


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Von wem redet ihr hier eigentlich?


----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Noir schon ein halbes Jahr hier liegen und die KB gefallen mir auch nicht. Werde die noch gegen was schwarzes tauschen... Hast Du eine (günstigen) Tipp?



Günstig is immer schwer bei KBs.
Kannst mal gucken ob du die TA (9fach bekommst). Die sind jedenfalls sehr leicht und schalten top. Fahre selbst die Dinger


----------



## Junior97 (9. November 2012)

Der neue Rahmen ist endlich da  




spätestens Sonntag steht die Karre dann hoffentlich.

Dann ist das hier Geschichte:




Junior97


----------



## monkeyrocka (9. November 2012)

was isn das für en rahmen  sieht en bissl aus wie ein transalp rahmen  .. right ??


----------



## Junior97 (9. November 2012)

nop zoulou cooma 2013


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2012)

Wird aber der gleiche Rahmen sein, egal was draufsteht.


----------



## Junior97 (9. November 2012)

Achso ok aber der Transalp hat doch diese Verstärkungsstreben hinten zwischen ketten und Sitzstrebe nicht oder ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2012)

Da hast du Recht, sehe ich gerade. Die Gussets zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr und zwischen Unter- und Steuerrohr sehen aber ziemlich identisch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (9. November 2012)

Ja das 2012er Cooma Modell müsste noch identisch sein mit dem Transalp Rahmen aber die 2013er nicht mehr. Denn ich habe ja einen 2013er und keine 2012er
Übrigens, hier mal der 2013er Transalp:
http://www.transalp24.de/WebRoot/St...F/2013_Transalp_Ambition_Rahmen_-_Frontal.jpg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Der neue Rahmen ist endlich da
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der große Bruder.... Amoxoxo


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

Mit dem leider recht üblen Steuerrohr! 
Wenn ich an mein schönes altes Cooma denke....
Mit nem anderen Steuerrohr und nicht so ner Vase da dran wäre er auch meine Wahl gewesen.
Trotzdem wird es geil, Junior!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Quark, das Steuerrohr sieht_ *b*_ächtig _*m*_öse aus.....   

Mir gefällt tapered! Außer an cultigen Stahlrahmen....


----------



## Junior97 (9. November 2012)

Metrum, wollte kein Semi-intengriertes mehr haben... Weil die Gabel ist ja eh ne Tapered Gabel habe die da nur mit nem Nukeproof Warhead reinbekommen... 
Und ja ich hoffe auch das die Karre geil wird


----------



## Slow (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der große Bruder.... Amoxoxo
> 
> [Bild...]



Das sieht ja mal richtig schick aus! Super Teil!

Ich weiß nicht, obs an der Perspektive/dem Bild liegt, hier sehen zum 1. Mal  die Gussets gar nicht schlecht aus.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## memphis35 (10. November 2012)

PM hinten wie beim 2012er hätte m.M. bleiben können 





Mit einer taperd Gabel passt das Steuerrohr schon 





Mfg  35


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2012)

dir ist bewusst, dass die distanzstücke an der hinteren pm aufnahme viel zu hoch sind?


----------



## MoP__ (10. November 2012)

Meine 2013er Rakete:





Laut Liste wiegt es ein paar Gramm unter neun Kilo.
Der modifizierte Umwerfer ist nur eine Übergangslösung, funktioniert aber super.
Hinten kommt später auch eine SLX o.ä. Bremse dran. Die Formula schleifen bloß vor sich hin.

Der Gabelschaft sieht so lang natürlich übel aus, aber mit einem 140er Schaft würde ich die Gabel nie mehr loskriegen.
Es ist übrigens die 26" Variante. Die Winkel sind daher: 75,8° (SW) und 73,25° (LW), jeweils berechnet.
Testfahrt ist morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2012)

Sollte sich doch von der Höhe mit den normalerweise verbauten konvex/konkav Scheiben ausgehen.
Sieht an meiner Elixir genauso aus, sonst schlägt die Scheibe an!


----------



## memphis35 (10. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dir ist bewusst, dass die distanzstücke an der hinteren pm aufnahme viel zu hoch sind?



Sind sie nicht da bei der Elixier original die komischen konkav/ konvexen Beilagen verbaut sind . Die Spur auf der Scheibe hat mit dem Istzustand nichts zu tun . Die Scheibe war so original auf einem Trek 8500 verbaut . 
( Der Wechsel auf solche Beilagen statt der konvex / konkaven Originalteile haben der Elixier jede Zickerei abgewöhnt  )
Mfg  35

Ps.: Das Radon muß doch bergauf fliegen


----------



## monkeyrocka (10. November 2012)

sieht trotzdem stark danach aus dasset zu hoch ist sieht man an der scheibe ( du nutzt nicht den kompletten reibring) dadurch weniger bremskraft und stärkerer / ungleichmäsiger verschleiss der beläge ^^



 @ mop schönes bike finde nur das die roten felgen nich wirklich gut passen ^^     und an den 29er look hab ich mich auch noch nicht gewöhnt XD

...
achjaa und ich persönlich finds mit is aufnahmen besser dann braucht man zwar immer nen adapter ... aber grade das gefällt mir daran weil son gewinde schonmal durchgenudelt ist wenn man nicht aufpasst  naja und dem fall brauhcts dann nur nen neuen adapter für 10 tacken und nich gleich nen neuen rahmen

gruß vom äffchen


----------



## MoP__ (10. November 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ps.: Das Radon muß doch bergauf fliegen



Soll es auch, denn Hauptzweck sind Bergzeitfahren (dann mit Furious Fred) 
Den Laufradsatz mit Chris King und den Felgen habe ich gebraucht gekauft, sonst wär ich arm geworden.


----------



## memphis35 (10. November 2012)

> sieht trotzdem stark danach aus dasset zu hoch ist sieht man an der scheibe ( du nutzt nicht den kompletten reibring) dadurch weniger bremskraft und stärkerer / ungleichmäsiger verschleiss der beläge ^^


Habe meinen Post schon ausgebessert 

Mfg  35


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Das Radon ist mir ein wenig bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (10. November 2012)

MoP schrieb:


> Meine 2013er Rakete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht wirklich, optisch wie technisch,

. Sattel ganz nach vorne
.Turm über dem Lenker haste ja im Auge
.verschiedene Bremsscheiben
.Farbkombi im ganzen Rad
.Gewicht für ein ungefedertes Rad nicht wirklich leicht...ist aber abhängig von dem Fahrergewicht
.Umwerfer der gut funktioniert? Was wirft der den wohin bei einem Singleantrieb?

Bei dem Rahmen gehen eigentlich nur schwarze Anbauteile...kein Rot Blau Silber Weiss oder sonst was...damit wäre schon das optische Dilemma weg.

Gruss


----------



## MoP__ (10. November 2012)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> . Sattel ganz nach vorne


Wo der genau hin kommt weiß ich erst morgen 


HavannaClub schrieb:


> .verschiedene Bremsscheiben
> .Farbkombi im ganzen Rad


Stimmt. Evtl bekommt man das Rahmendekor irgendwie ab.


HavannaClub schrieb:


> .Gewicht für ein ungefedertes Rad nicht wirklich leicht...ist aber abhängig von dem Fahrergewicht


Mit Furious Fred und ohne "Umführer" bin ich unter 8,6kg. Dann würde es teuer. Vorschläge?
Durch den Umstieg auf 29" kamen etwa 700g dazu (Rahmen, Laufräder, Reifen).


HavannaClub schrieb:


> .Umwerfer der gut funktioniert? Was wirft der den wohin bei einem Singleantrieb?


Hoffentlich nichts . Der dient doch als Kettenführung.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Die Spur auf der Scheibe hat mit dem Istzustand nichts zu tun .



ok, das beantwortet eigentlich alles.


----------



## Junior97 (11. November 2012)

So jetzt kommen die Bilder:










Ideen wie ich leicht und schnell unter die 10-kg marke komme ?

Gruß
Junior97


----------



## 12die4 (11. November 2012)

Zum optischen:
Ansich hübsch, aber einige Dinge stören doch ziemlich, wie beispielsweise der Spacerturm (ich denke du weißt das bereits und wirst die Gabel noch kürzen?) und der silberne Vorbau. Der beißt sich mMn mit dem Weiß der Gabel. Und außerdem solltest du die Reifen noch zu den Felgenaufklebern ausrichten. Entweder 0° oder 90° Versatz. Alles andere sieht immer aus, wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. 

Technisch natürlich gut, auch wenn mich einige bockschwere Sachen an dem Radl stören würden. Die Crossride Laufräder zum einen, oder schwerer Lenker mit Bleigriffen. Das passt nicht zu den sonst punktuell schön leichten Komponenten wie die Sattelstütze.


----------



## memphis35 (11. November 2012)

> Ideen wie ich leicht und schnell unter die 10-kg marke komme ?


Ja , aber ich gebe dir den Rat es gar nicht zu versuchen . Da kannst nÃ¤hmlich einen 1000â¬ Schein in die Hand nehmen und auÃer auf der Waage merkst du nichts davon . Jetzt hast du ein feines , funktionelles Bike . Such ev. ein paar Kleinigkeiten da aus http://www.lbmnts.de/Mountainbike.html und fahr ganz einfach .

Mfg  35


----------



## 12die4 (11. November 2012)

Also zumindest leichte Laufräder dürfte er spüren, wenn seine aktuellen 2100gr wiegen. 
Ich bis zuletzt von ~2000gr auf 1350gr umgestiegen und ich hab nen deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## MoP__ (11. November 2012)

Schläuche durch 130g Butyl oder Latex ersetzen: -130g
Griffe durch Kork Griffe ersetzen: - 90g
Kassette beim nächsten Wechsel mit XT ersetzen: -100g

Das sind Sachen, die ohne große Investitionen oder Funktionsverlust machbar wären.
Die Laufräder sind schwer, aber ein Tausch würde auch ne Menge Geld kosten.
Ein 685er Easton EC70 Lenker o.ä. würde auch fast 120g sparen.


----------



## turo (11. November 2012)

Hallo, nach über zwei Monaten Wartezeit ist die S-Works endlich montiert. Es fehlen noch 0.05% zum perfekten Bike (Umwefer XX S3 / 38-24).
P.S. das knacken im Antrieb ist vorerst weg mit der neuen Kurbel.


----------



## InoX (11. November 2012)

Es fehlen die Schnellspanner. Die sind bestimmt bei den Laufrädern dabei. Wenn das die normalen Mavics sind, dann wiegen die auch irgendwas um die 120 Gramm. Das relativiert das Gewicht des LRS wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (11. November 2012)

Hehe, ja von sauschwer hin zu relativ sauschwer.


----------



## MrFreeride88 (11. November 2012)

hier bilder von meinem Gold stück


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2012)

*"Eure CC und Touren-Räder (Bilder und Comments erwünscht!)"*

Das ist weder CC- noch Touren-Bike....


----------



## Junior97 (11. November 2012)

@Focus2006
Der Enduro/AM Thread ist glaube ich der richtige für dich. 
Wobei manche würden damit DH Fahren glaube ich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2012)

...oder auch CC.


----------



## MrFreeride88 (11. November 2012)

Ich nutze es aber als touren bike oder darf ich dad nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2012)

Trotzdem sind wir im Cross-Country-Unterforum.


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *"Eure CC und Touren-Räder (Bilder und Comments erwünscht!)"*
> 
> Das ist weder CC- noch Touren-Bike....



Zumal der Rahmen nur für 130mm ausgelegt ist!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2012)

Focus2006 schrieb:


> Ich nutze es aber als touren bike oder darf ich dad nicht



Natürlich darfst du das.

Aber im Ernst, tourentauglich/-freundlich ist einfach anders.
In meinen Augen sollten Tourenbikes für Spaß *bergauf und bergab* sorgen.
Ernstzunehmende Uphills mit DEM Bike.....    _Not really_


Nicht böse gemeint, aber der Threat ist falsch gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (13. November 2012)

Grüße


----------



## Michelangelo (24. November 2012)

Gestern fertig geworden und geht ab wie Schmids Katze


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)




----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

Mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## mi2 (25. November 2012)

das reaction  und das klein sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. November 2012)

mal bewegte bilder mit meinem hinten ungefederten enduro-touren rad


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. November 2012)

Wird aber noch einiges geändert, die Sattelstütze wird getauscht, Leitungen vorne sind mir noch zu wirr, usw...Gruß


----------



## mikefize (27. November 2012)

Geiles Simplon. Schwarze Kurbel würd ihm noch gut stehen


----------



## hardcoreidiot (27. November 2012)

edit


----------



## Matze1896 (29. November 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (29. November 2012)

Muss der böse Onkel erst wieder kommen und über die Qualität der Bilder meckern? 

Das ist hier eine Galerie! Um ein Bike zu beurteilen, würde es hilfreich sein, ein gutes Bild zu sehen. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das Bike mal schnell an einen netten Hintergrund zu stellen und es da abzulichten... Eine Kellerwand ist das bestimmt nicht!

Auf dem Bild sollte auch etwas zu erkennen sein, also am besten von der Abtriebsseite und nicht von 50 m Entfernung das Bild machen.

Bei diesen 08/15 Bildern habe ich keinen Bock mir die Mühe zu machen und etwas zu schreiben...

Also Jungs, gebt euch mal ein wenig mehr Mühe!

Amen und Prost


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Hört bitte auf den alten Mann. Sonst muss er ständig Prost sagen und zu viel trinken ist nicht gesund!


P.S. Ich mag den alten Mann!


----------



## alf89 (29. November 2012)

Na dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen. Letzte Woche "fertig" geworden.
Halt ein anderes konzept. Rein für vorwärtsorientiertes fahren 

PS: Wie bekomm ich hier größere Bilder rein???


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2012)

wohl ein flachländler.


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Seid nicht so hart zu ihm. Er hatte es schon zuerst bei den Race Bikes eingestellt , da habe ich ihm schon das Forenleben gerettet! 
Nun stellt er es hier rein und schon gibts wieder Pfeffer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen. Letzte Woche "fertig" geworden.
> Halt ein anderes konzept. Rein für vorwärtsorientiertes fahren



Und Prost!


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wohl ein flachländler.




Ey Kai, nix gegen Flachländer! Wir sind hier eben zu DRITT am Start!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ey Kai, nix gegen Flachländer! Wir sind hier eben zu DRITT am Start!!!!



Hast Du mich mitgezählt?


Und dabei hat Minden auch nur einen etwas gößeren Hügel...


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und Prost!



Mist - habe ich jetzt was verpasst?!


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mist - habe ich jetzt was verpasst?!



Das ging um das Prosten von Marcus in Zusammenhang mit schlechten Fotos. Nur das der Alf die gleich anschließend wieder entfernt hat...


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du mich mitgezählt?
> 
> 
> Und dabei hat Minden auch nur einen etwas gößeren Hügel...



Ja, ich, Du und Marcus.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du mich mitgezählt?
> 
> 
> Und dabei hat Minden auch nur einen etwas gößeren Hügel...



der zieht sich aber gaaaanz lang.


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, ich, Du und Marcus.



Okay!


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Okay!



DU bist doch immer mit dabei Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. November 2012)

Voila, in GROß:






Was genau fährst du denn damit? "Vorwärtsorientiertes Fahren" tun wohl 99,9% aller Radfahrer  Falls du damit Straße meinen solltest: da wären die Reifen etwas überdimensioniert. Falls doch Gelände: wärs etwas haarig nur mit Hinterradbremse. 
Wenn schon nur eine Bremse, dann doch sowieso am VR


----------



## DerFalke (30. November 2012)

Schick. 

Was ist das für eine Federgabel? Die passt ja mal echt gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

DerFalke schrieb:


> Schick.
> 
> Was ist das für eine Federgabel? Die passt ja mal echt gut zum Rahmen.


 
Ich muß dich leider enttäuschen, die Gabel federt kein bisschen ein, die flext höchstens .


----------



## 12die4 (30. November 2012)

Schöner Rahmen, kommt mir bekannt vor! 
Nicht gut gelöst finde ich aber die roten Schaltzüge. Erstens ist das Rot ein anderes als die roten Eloxteile und außerdem sieht der rote Streifen quer über den Rahmen einfach deplatziert aus.
Und die Kombination Starrgabel + nur HR-Bremse und auf der anderen Seite X-King Reifen macht aus meiner Sicht auch wenig Sinn. Für ein sonst sehr auf Leichtbau ausgelegtes Radl sind die Laufräder (Redmetal 5) auch viel zu schwer.


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

toutong schrieb:


> 127,39  I9300 Android4.0 OS Smart Phone, wasserdicht, Mode, große Leinwand. kostenloser Versand, höchste Qualität + Preis. Weihnachts-Promotion. es muss etwas, was Sie brauchen: http://brzu.net/03ds2



Super Info! Kannst du mir sowas ab sofort auch an meine Mailadresse senden?!


----------



## alf89 (30. November 2012)

Ei jei jei, das man hier gleich auf soviel Gegenwehr stosst hätte ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht.
Also erstmal sorry für evtl. falschen Fred oder was auch immer....ich gelobe Besserung!
So ist das nunmal wenn man nur sehr selten in solchen Foren unterwegs ist!

Also das Rad habe ich versucht in kürzester Zeit und mit so wenig finanziellen mitteln wie möglich aufzubauen, um im Winter auch mal lange Grundlagenfahrten zu machen.
Komme aus Mittel/Nordhessen, mitten in den Ausläufern vom Rothaargebirge und da ist dass mit dem flach fahren auch eher relativ zu sehen ;-)! 
Mit meinem Giant Reign0 und den 2.4 Kendas macht das nicht so viel Spass.
vile Teile werden noch ersetzt mit der Zeit wenn Geld da ist. Über die Farbgestalltung sag ich mal nix, das ist halt Geschamckssache.
Fahre damit Fahrrad/Forst und Wirtschaftswege und keine Straße! 
Ist jetzt mit mit 9,2kg eh noch nicht da wo ich hin will. So nen Kilo wollt ich noch rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Nimm es nicht so bös! Eigentlich sind hier alle ganz lieb.

Hier wird hält Kritik auf hohem Niveau geuebt und da muss man dann auch mal durch wenn man sein Bike postet. Und wie Du schon selbst beschrieben hast sind Farbzusammenstellungen immer noch Geschmackssache.

Nur an einer Vr-Bremse würde ich auf gar keinen Fall sparen!


----------



## alf89 (30. November 2012)

Ach ich hab nen dickes Fell. Damit komm ich schon klar ;-)!
Mit der der VR-Bremse mal schaun. Liegt ja daheim rum, aber ich wollte es gerne etwas minimalistisch halten. Bist jetzt hat die HR-B gereicht!


----------



## 12die4 (30. November 2012)

Krass, 9,3kg? Das ist echt schwer dafÃ¼r dass dir VR-Bremse noch fehlt, du keinen Umwerfer und nur ein Kettenblatt fÃ¤hrst und eigentlich leichte Komponenten wie Speedneedle und Starrgabel verbaut sind. Mein Bike hat z.B. auch nur 200gr mehr auf den Rippen, ist aber insgesamt doch deutlich praxistauglicher.






(Hatte ich ja schonmal gepostet, aber nur zum direkten Vergleich)

Also wie gesagt, an deinem Radl ist ja nicht alles schlecht, nicht falsch verstehen. Aber es ist irgendwie nicht ganz stimmig. Ich wÃ¼rde halt einige Details noch dringend Ã¤ndern. VR-Bremse wÃ¤re eins davon. Denn schon auf Schotterforstwegen bei GefÃ¤lle von >15% ist eine HR-Bremse kaum noch ausreichend um zu verzÃ¶gern, da das HR halt sofort anfÃ¤ngt zu blockieren. Damit hast du da auch schon ein Sicherheitsrisiko gefangen. Wenn du unbedingt nur eine Bremse haben willst, dann montier dir die HR-Bremse am VR und kÃ¼rz die Bremsleitung. Spart sogar nochmal bissl Gewicht und deine erreichbare Bremswirkung steigt dramatisch.
Mit relativ wenig Geld (um 400â¬) kannst du dir einen super Leichtlaufradsatz rauslassen, wie z.B. meinen. Der wiegt laut KÃ¼chenwaage nur 1335gr und ist damit schlanke 500gr leichter als dein aktueller. Ich hab den Kauf bislang nicht bereut, auch wenn ich mal nachzentrieren lassen werde. Hab das GefÃ¼hl die Speichen sind etwas lasch eingespeicht. Das aber nur nebenbei.
Und dann wÃ¼rde ich mir noch Ã¼berlegen, ob du wirklich Lock-On Griffe brauchst. Mit Moosgummi-Griffen sparst du nochmal um 100gr fÃ¼r unter 10â¬.

Achja, und noch nen optischer Verbesserungsvorschlag: Wenn du durchgehende ZugaussenhÃ¼llen fahren willst, kannst du die am Rahmen montierten Gegenhalter auch mit Hilfe eines Dremels umbauen ohne auf hÃ¤ssliche Kabelbinder zurÃ¼ckgreifen zu mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## alf89 (30. November 2012)

@12die4
Ja ich war auch etwas erschrocken erst, als ich das teil gewogen habe !
Aleine der LRS wiegt schon mal 180g mehr als vom Hersteller angeben. Knappe 2 Kilo. aleine da schon mal um die 650g mehr als deiner. Hab sau schwere Schläuche drin (weil ich sie halt noch daheim liegen hatte) Stk. knapp 200g usw. Also da ist halt echt noch ne ganze Menge potential. die Gabel ist für ne Starre mit 1,1kg halt auch schwer, aber hat mich halt nix gekostet. Wie schon gesagt, wurde erstmal kostengünstig schnell aufgebaut, da wird sich noch nnen bissel was tun ;-).
Die Lock on wollte ich wegen der eloxan farbe, aber das mit der Bremse werde ich wohl echt machen. Hab die VR-Bremse ja daheim liegen. Denke das wäre so wirklich besser!


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch zusätlich noch eine Vorderradbremse einbauen, zu einer guten Fahrperformance gehört auch das bremsen vorne.


----------



## zuki (30. November 2012)

@alf89: Bis auf die zigfach erwähnte, fehlende VR Bremse, ein schickes Rad.  Was die Laufräder betrifft: Nicht jeder User hier versteht, dass es ein begrenztes Budget geben kann...


----------



## 12die4 (30. November 2012)

@zuki: Klar versteh ich das. Aber ob ich jetzt nen Fulcrum Fertigsatz fÃ¼r 220â¬ kaufe und die Waage hinterher fast 2kg zeigt oder ob ich lieber 400â¬ ausgebe und dann deutlich unter 1,4kg bleibe, das macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. 

Ist auch nur eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r die Zukunft. Wenn du sie noch irgendwo herumliegen hattest, ist es sowieso was anderes. Dann hÃ¤tte ich die wohl auch erstmal verbaut. Aber ansonsten war's wohl eher ein Fehlkauf. Und dann mÃ¼sste ich den Spruch bemÃ¼hen "wer billig kauft, kauft mehrfach".


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> @alf89: Bis auf die zigfach erwähnte, fehlende VR Bremse, ein schickes Rad.  Was die Laufräder betrifft: Nicht jeder User hier versteht, dass es ein begrenztes Budget geben kann...



Begrenzetes Budget, was ist das?


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Begrenzetes Budget, was ist das?



Wenn man nur 13 Bikes hat!


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn man nur 13 Bikes hat!



Puh, gut das ich mehr habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Deswegen ja, musst keine Angst haben.


----------



## alf89 (30. November 2012)

nee die lagen nicht darum, aber habe den Satz nagelneuen vom Händler für 120 Euro bekommen und da hab ich dann halt zugeschlagen. bei 220hätte ich es mir dann nämlich echt überlegt


----------



## zuki (1. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn man nur 13 Bikes hat!



Bei mir wird eher das Bikezimmer zu klein.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> nee die lagen nicht darum, aber habe den Satz nagelneuen vom Händler für 120 Euro bekommen und da hab ich dann halt zugeschlagen. bei 220hätte ich es mir dann nämlich echt überlegt



Das kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen!


----------



## 12die4 (1. Dezember 2012)

120â¬ ist natÃ¼rlich nen guter Kurs. Aber wenn du zu dem Zeitpunkt schon ein gewisses Gewichtsziel hattest, hÃ¤tte ich wenigstens vorher mal nachwiegen lassen.


----------



## Radlerschorsch (1. Dezember 2012)

Dann will ich mein Bike auch mal hier rein bringen.
Sicher mehr Tour als CC und auch nicht das leichteste, der bin ich aber auch nicht ;-).





PS: War heute erstaunt, wieviel Grip der XKing im Schnee doch bietet.


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut und schlüpferblau ist mal was anderes! 
Habe übrigens ne polierte Kurbel im Markt, würde super zu Vorbau und Gabelkrone passen.


----------



## Junior97 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das OnOne gefällt nur die Sattelstütze würde ich evtl. durch ne "inline" ersetzen  Da die aktuelle Stellung dem Satelgestell nicht so gut tun wird grade wenn du selber sagst du bist nicht der Leichteste


----------



## Radlerschorsch (1. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das OnOne gefällt nur die Sattelstütze würde ich evtl. durch ne "inline" ersetzen  Da die aktuelle Stellung dem Satelgestell nicht so gut tun wird grade wenn du selber sagst du bist nicht der Leichteste



Hatte ich zuvor dran. War die erste Fahrt nach Wechsel auf Flatbar und zum testen hatte ich den Sattel nach vorne geschoben. Kann aber wieder zurück, komme gut klar.
Aber ich weiß, was du meinst. Hebelwirkung und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.m. (5. Dezember 2012)

Dann möcht ich auch mal mein Bike in die Runde werfen


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2012)

Ick seh nüscht!


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2012)

In seinem Profil ist das:





Vielleicht meinte er dieses ja?


----------



## Junior97 (5. Dezember 2012)

Sieht neu aus  also wenn du die Bar-Ends brauchst dranlassen wenn nicht ab. Sonst ist das Rad aber gut finde ich  nur Sattel runter !!! sollte wagerecht sein nicht nach oben zeigen. Wie viel mm hat die Gabel ? 120mm ? Wenn ja mach sie auf 100mm sollte besser zur Geo passen  
Ist aber wie gesagt nen echt cooles Bike finde ich vorallem die Farben gefallen mir


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Der Junior wird zum Experten.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Dezember 2012)

Cockpit, Sattelstellung und Federweg lassen vermuten, dass die Priorität hier eher bergab denn bergauf liegt. Schaut nach nem gemütlichen Tourer aus. Sofern es das vorwiegend sein soll, finde ich es ganz gelungen. Auch wenn Rizer + Barends IMMER schei**e aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (6. Dezember 2012)

Vorn RacingRalph und hinten NobbyNic? Was ist das denn für eine Reifenkombination?? 

Das Radl finde ich mit der komplett in Weiss getunkten "Oberseite", naja, ziemlich hässlich. Generell gefallen mir weissen Anbauteile an einem MTB in den wenigsten Fällen, vorallem Felgen, Sattelstütze und Lenker - iiiih! Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache und das wichtigste ist, dass es dir gefällt. Ausserdem muss ich Zitrone Recht geben, Rizer und Hörnchen sieht niemals gut aus.

Ich behaupte auch mal, dass der Rahmen nur für 80-100mm Federweg ausgelegt ist. Zusammen mit Rizer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das Rad noch gut berauf fährt. Mit einer 100er Gabel und verzicht entweder auf Rizer oder Barend würde es mir schon deutlich mehr gefallen. Dann vernünftige Reifenkombination dran und ein paar Anbauteile mit dem Lackstift colorieren, und das Rad macht plötzlich richtig was her.


----------



## seitenlinie (6. Dezember 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/5t/ww/5twwe7mf1r2y/medium_P1060997.JPG?0


----------



## seitenlinie (6. Dezember 2012)




----------



## seitenlinie (6. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

beim zweiten Foto beweist Du das Du auch scharfe Fotos produzieren kannst!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## seitenlinie (6. Dezember 2012)

das Teil ist im Stand schon so schnell, das die Cam da einfach nicht mit kommt!!


----------



## zuki (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß, dass Ihr alle stolz auf Eure Cannondale Bikes seid, Aber man mag die Dinger irgendwann nicht mehr sehen. Die Teile sind allmählich die IPhones unter den Mountainbikes...


----------



## seitenlinie (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin jahrelang Haibike gefahren. Alles Custom Aufbauten.

Und jetzt hatte ich das Glück über ein WE ein Scalpel zu fahren.

Nie mehr was anderes! Das Fahrwerk in Verbindung mit der Lefty ist für MICH einfach unglaublich geil!


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Ihr alle stolz auf Eure Cannondale Bikes seid, Aber man mag die Dinger irgendwann nicht mehr sehen. Die Teile sind allmählich die IPhones unter den Mountainbikes...



Ich bin nicht allein


----------



## neubicolt (7. Dezember 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Ihr alle stolz auf Eure Cannondale Bikes seid, Aber man mag die Dinger irgendwann nicht mehr sehen. Die Teile sind allmählich die IPhones unter den Mountainbikes...



Hm, ich dachte immer Cube oder Canyon würde diese Ehre zu Teil werden 

Evtl. liegt es daran dass Flash und Scalpel, in Bezug auf die Galerie "Eure CC und Touren-Räder", mit zum besten am Markt gehören 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann auch mal meines....









Kein CC, sondern Tour/AM

Grüße
Hasi


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hm, ich dachte immer Cube oder Canyon würde diese Ehre zu Teil werden
> 
> Gruß




Die sind dann wohl eher die Samsung Galaxy im Markt.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nichts gegen Cannondale weis nur das die Räder wohl von der Technik manchmal wie Frauen sein müssen, nur am rum zicken  . Bin mal hinter einem Gefahren mit nem Cannondale Slash hergefahren und der war die ganze zeit nur über seine Schaltung am meckern und er würde den Berg nicht hochkommen mit dem Rad ^^ Zeigt aber eigentlich eher, dass manche Leute die Räder nur Fahren weil sie im WC bewegt werden....


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die sind dann wohl eher die Samsung Galaxy im Markt.




Genau daran hab ich auch gedacht.


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Cannondale weis nur das die Räder wohl von der Technik manchmal wie Frauen sein müssen, nur am rum zicken  . Bin mal hinter einem Gefahren mit nem Cannondale Slash hergefahren und der war die ganze zeit nur über seine Schaltung am meckern und er würde den Berg nicht hochkommen mit dem Rad ^^ Zeigt aber eigentlich eher, dass manche Leute die Räder nur Fahren weil sie im WC bewegt werden....



Sehr oberflächlich diese Aussagen.

1. Werden sich die Cannondale (hier nur als Beispiel) Bikes nicht nur verkaufen weil sie im WC bewegt werden, sondern vielleicht eher, weil sich gute Technik durchsetzt.  Und die Lefty ist mal die Gabel schlecht hin (Funktion)!!! Ist wie am Hinterbau das BRAIN von Specialized. Beides nicht jederman's Sache aber unumstritten genial!!! Wird immer Nörgler geben (Teilweise auch zurecht)

2. Ist Deine begrenzte Sicht sehr engstirnig. Nur weil Du einen Fahrer kennst der mal über sein Bike gemeckert hat so eine Aussage in Forum zu treffen ist schon sehr bedenkenswert. Wenn man sucht findet man immer "Einen" der schon mal über sein Bike gemeckert hat 

3. Was hat die Schaltung mit dem Bikehersteller zu tun Wenn die Schaltung an Deinem Bike verstellt ist, wirst auch Du meckern. Ist eben Einstellungssache und hat mit dem Bike (Rahmen) erst mal nichts zu tun.

4. Das SLASH ist von Trek und nicht von Cannondale ;-)

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber darüber nachdenken sollest Du schon.

Allgemein:

Diese Aussagen über die "Großen Hersteller" sind echt nervig.
Klar das nicht jedes Model der "Großen" immer so gut ist, wie es werbetechnisch angepriesen wird. Aber bei den "Kleinen" ist das auch nicht anderst. 
Nur entwickeln meist die "Großen" die Bikes in eine Richtung, die schlussendlich allen zu gute kommt.

Entweder werden dieses Aussagen aus NEID (größtes Problem der Deutschen) oder einfach unüberlegt getroffen bzw. nachgeplappert.

Das Aussehen hat doch nichts mit dem Hersteller zu tun, oder würde das Scalpel besser aussehen, wenn zum Beispiel Radon, Canyon oder Zoulou drauf stehen würde.

Sehe nur ich das so???

Ich fahr auch ein Bike eines "Kleinen", aber ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich beim Biken eines der "Großen Bikes" betrachten darf. Egal ob der Hersteller Cannondale, Scott oder Specialized etc. heißt.

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal mit so einem Bike fahren bevor man es verurteilt. Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, so muss man eben mit dem zufrieden sein, welches man sich leisten kann. Das ist eben so. 

Oder leide ich an Verfolgungswahn und alle anderen haben recht


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

@Kiefer

Der Rahmen Deines Rotwild gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## neubicolt (7. Dezember 2012)

Zumal Cannondale zwei groÃe Vorteile hat, bei denen ich bereit bin auch einen â¬ mehr zu investieren:

- Lebenslange Rahmengarantie
- Humane Kurse beim crash replacement

Find ich persÃ¶nlich toll beim wettkampforientierten biken 

GrundsÃ¤tzlich darf und soll jeder fahren was er mag, es gibt so viele schÃ¶ne Bikes diverser Hersteller


----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

@Ben1982 hast ja schon recht ne


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> @_Ben1_992 hast ja schon recht ne




Danke das mich 10 Jahre jünger gemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (7. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht allein


Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Danke das mich 10 Jahre jünger gemacht hast



Schon geändert


----------



## daniel77 (7. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Cannondale weis nur das die Räder wohl von der Technik manchmal wie Frauen sein müssen, nur am rum zicken  . Bin mal hinter einem Gefahren mit nem Cannondale Slash hergefahren und der war die ganze zeit nur über seine Schaltung am meckern und er würde den Berg nicht hochkommen mit dem Rad ^^ Zeigt aber eigentlich eher, dass manche Leute die Räder nur Fahren weil sie im WC bewegt werden....



liegt dann aber an der Schaltung, bzw. der Einstellung und nicht am Rahmenhersteller.....

Lieber mal ein CD fahren anstatt nur mutmassen, ausserdem kenn ich ja deine Frau nicht aber wenn die nur am rumzicken ist darfst du von daher nicht auf die tollen Cannondales schliessen. 
Ich hätte gerne auch so ein 29er Scalpel 

Ist halt immer das gleiche die die es nicht haben findens sche!sse, sobald sie es haben ist`s total super. Gibt hier ja auch einen User der sich selbst immer als bekennender 26er-Wixer bezeichnet hat und die Trekkingräder voll doof fand, seitdem er aber ein 29er Giant fährt ist davon nix mehr zu hören.......


btw: iPhone`s finde ich auch voll cool, von daher passt ja wieder


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ausserdem kenn ich ja deine Frau nicht aber wenn die nur am rumzicken ist darfst du von daher nicht auf die tollen Cannondales schliessen.



Schau bitte mal auf seinen Nickname ....1997, da ist noch nix mit Frau 

Ich schieb es einfach auf das Alter


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Schau bitte mal auf seinen Nickname ....1997, da ist noch nix mit Frau
> 
> Ich schieb es einfach auf das Alter



Ach kommt, unser Junior ist sonst ein ganz freundlicher Bursche!


----------



## daniel77 (7. Dezember 2012)

Wieso mag er keine Frauen  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWpANSpqtEk"]Schwanzus Longus - YouTube[/nomedia]






So, nu is aber gut, ich will mehr Cannondales sehen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ok ok ich bin schon eins gefahren mal so Probe fand es schon ziemlich gut das Hardtail Flash heißen die ne ? habe das eben mit dem Slash verwechselt  Und sorry liebe Cannondale Fahrer  wenn ihr mit eurem Material gut zurechtkommt ist doch alles spitze ne


----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich gesagt ich mag keine ?  Ich meine es zicken ja nicht alle


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach kommt, unser Junior ist sonst ein ganz freundlicher Bursche!



Ist auch nur spaß. In dem Alter lernt man noch täglich dazu. In meinem Alter ebenfalls...

Nun ist auch gut.
 @_junior_1997

Ich find es super das ein junger Mann in Deinem Alter sich mit dem Thema MTB auseinandersetzt. Der Rest der Jugend kennt das nur von Bildern auf dem Smartphone 

Die Diskussion sollte sich aber nicht auf Canondale Bikes einschießen. War nur eben gerade ein gutes Beispiel für eines der "Großen".


----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Rest spielt immer nur Fußball und sieht immer nur diese "krassen" Red Bull Rampage Bilder und wenn man ihnen mal Marathon oder CC Bilder zeigt meinen sie dafür muss man doch nichts können ist doch ein Sport für doofe.

Aber ich seh das anders:
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3097/699qb8om_jpg.htm


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gibt hier ja auch einen User der sich selbst immer als bekennender 26er-Wixer bezeichnet hat und die Trekkingräder voll doof fand, seitdem er aber ein 29er Giant fährt ist davon nix mehr zuhören...




Kenn ich den?  Etwas blöd und unschnittig siehts trotzdem aus.


----------



## daniel77 (7. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kenn ich den?  Etwas blöd und unschnittig siehts trotzdem aus.



Sorry, aber da musstest du als Paradebeispiel herhalten


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da musstest du als Paradebeispiel herhalten



In Brandenburg kennen sie sich seit gut 20 Jahren mit Wendehälsen aus.


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Passt schon. Das Rad meiner Freundin (26er) find ich trotzdem geil obwohl es nur 20% des 29er Giants gekostet hat... ist einfach ein direkteres fahren.


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In Brandenburg kennen sie sich seit gut 20 Jahren mit Wendehälsen aus.



Gut dass ich erst 90er Baujahr bin.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Jungspund!

Und wegen der Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Gibts Fotos vom Rotwild?

Bin begeistert wie gut der Tune zum Rahmen passt.


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

Das Santa fetzt


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Das macht auch richtig Spaß! Ich habe erst gestern wieder mit dem Bike gestaunt wie agil und wendig das Bike trotz 135mm Federweg und 29er Bereifung ist!

Und der langsamste bergauf war ich trotz das alle anderen zwölf mit CC-Feilen gefahren sind lange nicht.


----------



## ben1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

Was für ein LRS und Reifen ist denn montiert. Sieht irgendwie nach Spielzeug aus


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

ZTR Flow, Tune King und Kong sowie Sapim X-Ray mit z. Zt. Conti MK II.


----------



## seitenlinie (8. Dezember 2012)

hier nochmal bei besserem Licht.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Äh, geht doch! Das Bike war auch bei mir in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Michelangelo (9. Dezember 2012)

Schei§§ Wetter


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Bei Dir kam wenigstens noch Schnee von oben, hier hat es Heute auf den Neuschnee wie blöd geregnet!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei Dir kam wenigstens noch Schnee von oben, hier hat es Heute auf den Neuschnee wie blöd geregnet!:kotz:



Wir bekommen das Wetter sicherlich morgen...... da freu ich mich schon auf den morgendlichen Berufsverkehr


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Wir bekommen das Wetter sicherlich morgen...... da freu ich mich schon auf den morgendlichen Berufsverkehr



Die berufliche Fahrerei kann ich mir glücklicherweise bei solchen Bedingungen frei einteilen!


----------



## Benni24 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal mein neuer Selbstaufbau









Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden und die Schaltzüge verlegt werden.

Bald kommt noch ein schwarzer Speed Needle Sattel.


Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Dezember 2012)

und der sattelstützenauszug ist auch noch nicht richtig eingestellt.

was ist das für ein lockout-hebel?


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Der LRS ist sicher der vom Cube. Mir würde ein schwarzer besser gefallen.


----------



## Benni24 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

was soll an der Sattelstütze nicht eingestellt sein? Der Lock out  ist der von der Reba RLT 2013. Und ja, ist der LRS vom cube. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung vom Umspeichen und irgendwie seh ichs nicht ein ein mich dafür in Unkosten zu stürzen. Aber mir würden schwarze Felgen auch besser gefallen 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

Dann tausch doch den LRS findet sich bestimmt einer. Ich, zum Beispiel, baue eben ein AMS auf in weiß und habe nen schwarzen LRS drin. Mir würde er taugen, der weiße.


----------



## 12die4 (12. Dezember 2012)

Der Gabelschaft eignet sich so hervorragend um die Einkaufstüte aufzuhängen. 

Ne, schon klar, dass der gekürzt wird. So wär's natürlich kriminell. Ein Sturz und du hast den Gabelschaft in der Brust stecken. ^^
Der Rahmen ist schick. Definitiv eine Verbesserung gegenüber dem Cube. Beibehalten des optisch nicht passenden LRS kann ich aus Kostengründen gut verstehen. Früher oder später solltest du dir hier aber was neues, schwarzes gönnen. Was ich dagegen überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, ist der Wechsel von der guten Fox Gabel auf die Rockshox. Etwa nur wegen der Farbe?? Aus Funktionsgründen kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Benni24 (12. Dezember 2012)

Der Gabelschaft war leider zu kurz. Hat mit dem Rahmen nicht gepasst.

Gruß


----------



## 12die4 (12. Dezember 2012)

Echt? Das BlackSin hat zwar wirklich nen recht langes Steuerrohr, aber dafür hat das Cube ja noch diese XXL-Steuersatzhülse oben. Ich hätte gedacht das geht sich aus, wenn man einen schön flachen Steuersatz für's BlackSin nimmt.


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

Und außerdem ist die F32 nun nicht uuunbedingt besser als ne Reba oder SID, _meine_r _Meinung_ nach. Bin damals direkt von der Reba Race auf ne F32 und fand die Reba eigentlich vom Ansprechverhalten her besser, sie war irgendwie sensibler,_ fand ich_. Habe aber eben gesehen dass der LRS ein guter ist, dann lass ihn doch einfach auf ne schwarze Felge umspeichen - kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## alli333i (12. Dezember 2012)

Heute ein wenig Spaß im Schnee gehabt ))

erkenntnisse:

Reifen: erstaunlich gut
Jacke(n): brauchbar
Handschuhe: OK
Hose: Katastrophe
Schuhe: grausam
Und die Bremsen: perverses gequietsche


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Heute ein wenig Spaß im Schnee gehabt ))
> 
> erkenntnisse:
> 
> ...



Fazit: einmal neu einkleiden für den Winter und letzteres ersetzt die Klingel!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich stelle mal noch ne Erkenntnis dazu: 

Fotos: etwas zu dunkel, klein und unscharf geraten fürs Forum


----------



## Benni24 (12. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und außerdem ist die F32 nun nicht uuunbedingt besser als ne Reba oder SID, _meine_r _Meinung_ nach. Bin damals direkt von der Reba Race auf ne F32 und fand die Reba eigentlich vom Ansprechverhalten her besser, sie war irgendwie sensibler,_ fand ich_. Habe aber eben gesehen dass der LRS ein guter ist, dann lass ihn doch einfach auf ne schwarze Felge umspeichen - kostet nicht die Welt.



Hi,

kannste mir ne Felge empfehlen für CC? Hab aktuell die Funworks Universe 19mm Innendurchmesser bei 400g.

No Tubes ZTR Alpine?


Grüße


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

heut im schnee gespielt mit den Enduro HT Tourern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (12. Dezember 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal noch ne Erkenntnis dazu:
> 
> Fotos: etwas zu dunkel, klein und unscharf geraten fürs Forum




dunkel: Aufnahmezeit war 16:45 
klein: Handybild....
unscharf: Mir war kalt


----------



## pat23 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meins und das meines Bruders, leider beide mangels Zeit momentan ungenutzt


----------



## 12die4 (13. Dezember 2012)

Unpraktische Farbe. Aber hübsch. 
Bitte noch besonders beim Morewood die Bremsleitungen kürzen!


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

Update!

Bremse ist nun vorne ;-)! Griffe, Schnellspanner, Laufradsatz, Schläuche, Sattelklemme. 800g gespart


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

der speedneedle ist ja schon recht spitz, aber das ist echt übel.

ich habe hier noch ein rot eloxiertes 46kb liegen. da würde wunderbar passen.
ist aber leider 5arm.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2012)

2 Bremsen bremsen sich in der Regel ganz gut.


----------



## HavannaClub (17. Dezember 2012)

Geht das ohne einem Abwurf von der Kette ohne Führung? Biste damit schon unter Last gefahren?

Gruss


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2012)

1. 1x9 (oder 10) ohne kefue ist gar keine gute idee.
2. nur eine bremse ist genauso nicht zu empfehlen. zumal das rad ja (den reifen nach) auch in dreck soll...

also entweder nicht fertig, oder kaese. also weniger richtig hier.


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte es selbst nicht geglaubt, ich saß noch auf keinem anderen Sattel so gut wie auf dieser Speedneedle hier.

Bin damit schon 150 km unter last gefahren. Auch Berge wo ich allerdings aufgrund der Übersetzung an meine Grenzen kam. Kette ist nicht einmal abgesprungen. Fahre hinten eine 12-26. Das große Ritzel hab ich gespert weil sonst der versatz zu gro´ß war und die Kette nur absprang. So läuft es bis jetzt perfekt. Hautzächlich flach zur Grundlagenausdauer und da reicht mir eine Bremse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (17. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es selbst nicht geglaubt, ich saß noch auf keinem anderen Sattel so gut wie auf dieser Speedneedle hier.
> 
> Bin damit schon 150 km unter last gefahren. Auch Berge wo ich allerdings aufgrund der Übersetzung an meine Grenzen kam. Kette ist nicht einmal abgesprungen. Fahre hinten eine 12-26. Das große Ritzel hab ich gespert weil sonst der versatz zu gro´ß war und die Kette nur absprang. So läuft es bis jetzt perfekt. Hautzächlich flach zur Grundlagenausdauer und da reicht mir eine Bremse aus.



Wozu dann das Gewicht des gesperrten Gang mit sich rum schleppen???

Gruss


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

kettenführung unbedingt anbauen. wenn sie doch mal abspringt wird es schwerzhaft.

eine bremse reicht, wenn man vorrausschauend fährt und nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert. wenn doch, kann es auch hier böse enden. ich würde die bremse wieder anbauen.

den gewichtsunterschied wirst du bei deinen grundlagen runden im flachen sicher nicht merken.


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja, weils nur mal kein einzelnes Ritzel ist


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

Werde mir auch noch so einen Kettenführungsarm montieren. Ist mir auch lieber. Das mit der Bremse hat weniger was mit Gewicht zu tun, eher das ich es etwas minimalisitsch halten will.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Käse!


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

*KÃ¤se* ist ein festes Milcherzeugnis, das â bis auf wenige Ausnahmen â durch Gerinnen aus einem EiweiÃanteil der Milch, dem Kasein,  gewonnen wird. Es ist das Ã¤lteste Verfahren zur Haltbarmachung von  Milch und deren Erzeugnissen. Das neuhochdeutsche Wort âKÃ¤seâ geht Ã¼ber ahd. _kÄsi_ auf lat. _cÄseus_ âeigentlich: Gegorenes, sauer Gewordenesâ zurÃ¼ck, das u. a. auch dem engl. _cheese_ und dem span. _queso_ zu Grunde liegt.
 Milcherzeugnisse zÃ¤hlen in Europa, Nordamerika und Australien zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Käsenudeln, Käsenocken, Käsesocken, Käsemesser, Käseraclette, Käsefondue, Käsesoße, Käseknödel, Käseplätzchen, Käsesuppe, Käsetoast, Schmelzkäse, Streichkäse, Käsescheibletten, Schafskäse
Käseigel, Käseblatt, Käseglocke, Käsekuchen, Hartkäse, Schimmelkäse, Schnittkäse,.....


----------



## 12die4 (17. Dezember 2012)

Also ich beschränke mich jetzt mal nicht auf "Käse". Ich ess auch vieles anderes. 

Ne, mal im Ernst, finde das Rad jetzt schon deutlich sinnvoller aufgebaut als vorher. Ich versteh nur noch nicht, warum du dir einen neuen Laufradsatz rauslässt, und dann doch wieder was halbgares holst. Ziel der Änderung war doch Gewichtsminimierung, oder? Warum dann nicht gleich was richtig leichtes? http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...pim-CX-Ray-disc-1350g-Laufradsatz::28249.html
Der Satz ist zwar sicher teurer als der Shimano XT, dafür aber ne ganze Ecke leichter und dennoch stabiler, da einfach hochwertiger.
Bremse vorn ist eine gute Idee, auch wenn ich nach wie vor auch zu zwei Bremsen raten würde.
Bezüglich des Einsatzes wäre noch die Frage, ob du mit Gelände nur Schotterwege und andere flowige Dinge meinst. Denn sobald es etwas ruppiger wird, dürftest du dich (ich an deiner Stelle zumindest nicht) nicht mehr wohl fühlen ohne Federgabel, zweite Bremse und Kettenführung. DANN würde ich die X-King aber auch noch gegen Semislicks tauschen. Die reichen dann locker aus. Furious Fred zum Bleistift. Sparst du nochmal bestimmt 200gr.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2012)

Das du nur mit einer Bremse fährst versteh ich nicht . Warum sägst du denn nicht den Lenker in der mitte durch wenn du es minimalistisch magst? Am besten die Seite wo die Bremse fehlt. Die Säge mußt du natürlich ein stück weiter links ansetzen damit du den Lenker noch klemmen kannst .


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2012)

Völlig Sinn frei!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das du nur mit einer Bremse fährst versteh ich nicht . Warum sägst du denn nicht den Lenker in der mitte durch wenn du es minimalistisch magst? Am besten die Seite wo die Bremse fehlt. Die Säge mußt du natürlich ein stück weiter links ansetzen damit du den Lenker noch klemmen kannst .




Und dann noch ne Lefty montieren, dann stimmen die Proportionen wieder.


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

Einstein hat auch niemand verstanden...Einfach mal drüber nachdenken ;-)


----------



## F4B1 (17. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Denn sobald es etwas ruppiger wird, dürftest du dich (ich an deiner Stelle zumindest nicht) nicht mehr wohl fühlen ohne Federgabel, zweite Bremse und Kettenführung.


Das mit der Federgabel kann ich so nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn es darum geht ein fach nur zu heizen und lange durchzuhalten ist ne Federgabel sinnvoll. Ansonsten ist das meiste XC lastige auch mit Starrgabel zu meistern, auch die kleineren Drops überlebt eine richtig dimensionierte Starrgabel noch.
Ist halt mehr die Frage, was man will.

Bei Bremse und Kettenführung stimm ich aber zu. Selbst auf der Straße würd ich nicht mit nur einer Bremse fahren. Ein Verkehrsteilnehmer, der nicht aufpasst, und es kracht.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (17. Dezember 2012)

aus gründen der berechtigten kritik von hhninja81

aber mal ernsthaft , ne antriebsseite mit x9 ist schon so langweilig das man sich das sparen kann .


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> Einstein hat auch niemand verstanden...Einfach mal drüber nachdenken ;-)



Groessenwahn?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## arne_91 (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Fahren mit nur einer Bremse finde ich auch äußerst gefährlich und verantwortungslos, dennoch ist das hier eine Galerie, deswegen:

Mein Rad nach der Schlammschlacht vom Wochenende, trotz des Drecks hatte ich nach der Tour ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das du nur mit einer Bremse fährst versteh ich nicht . Warum sägst du denn nicht den Lenker in der mitte durch wenn du es minimalistisch magst? Am besten die Seite wo die Bremse fehlt. Die Säge mußt du natürlich ein stück weiter links ansetzen damit du den Lenker noch klemmen kannst .





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Völlig Sinn frei!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2





Metrum schrieb:


> Und dann noch ne Lefty montieren, dann stimmen die Proportionen wieder.






  @alf89

Ist 89 dein Geburtsjahr? - Dann verstehe ich _halbwegs _das überambitionierte (Pfusch-)Tuning.  Da will man(n) noch die Welt zerreissen...

Bist ja auch noch nicht lange hier dabei... 
Schau dich hier erstmal eine zeitlang um, lerne das Forum und die Gewohnheiten hier kennen, aber sei bitte nicht beleidigt, wenn du hier ´ne halbfertige Verunstaltungskampagne postes und kein Lob erntest!

So´n f**k  -sorry- wie eine spitz befeilte Speedneedle und nur eine Bremse am Bike möchte hier niemand sehen.

Denk mal darüber nach.


Tip des Tages:  Bremse  hinten montieren, die Scheibe aber vorne...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Dezember 2012)

> Einstein hat auch niemand verstanden...Einfach mal drüber nachdenken ;-)


Okay, gerade getan. Ergebnis: Wenn er tatsächlich auch solch ein Bike fuhr, war er wohl ein besserer Physiker als Fahrradmechaniker... 

Aus optischen Gründen auf die Hinterradbremse verzichten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Okay, gerade getan. Ergebnis: Wenn er tatsächlich auch solch ein Bike fuhr, war er wohl ein besserer Physiker als Fahrradmechaniker...
> 
> Aus optischen Gründen auf die Hinterradbremse verzichten!


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also ich beschränke mich jetzt mal nicht auf "Käse". Ich ess auch vieles anderes.
> 
> Ne, mal im Ernst, finde das Rad jetzt schon deutlich sinnvoller aufgebaut als vorher. Ich versteh nur noch nicht, warum du dir einen neuen Laufradsatz rauslässt, und dann doch wieder was halbgares holst. Ziel der Änderung war doch Gewichtsminimierung, oder? Warum dann nicht gleich was richtig leichtes? http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...pim-CX-Ray-disc-1350g-Laufradsatz::28249.html
> Der Satz ist zwar sicher teurer als der Shimano XT, dafür aber ne ganze Ecke leichter und dennoch stabiler, da einfach hochwertiger.
> ...




Danke erstmal für das konstruktive Feedback. Schafft ja hier anscheinend nicht jeder! Den LRS hatte ich auch schon in der Aufbauphase gesehen und war echt interessiert. Da ich aber eingepackt je nach jahreszeit zwischen 90 und 98kg auf die Waage bringe denke habe ich mit dem LRS jetzt nen guten kompromiss gemacht. Habe ihn quasi 1zu1 getauscht gegen den Red Metal und 300g gespart. Natürlich geht viel mehr aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fliegengewicht.
Mit der Bremsen Geschichte schein ich hier ja aber den Nerv der Community getroffen zu haben


----------



## alf89 (17. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht Bremse ganz runter und ne Rücktrittnabe verbaut...hmmmmmm

Komisch das man so viele Fixis und Singelspeed sieht mit nur einer Bremse....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht Bremse ganz runter und ne Rücktrittnabe verbaut...hmmmmmm
> 
> Komisch das man so viele *Fixis und Singelspeed* sieht mit nur einer Bremse....



Das ist ´ne Lebenseinstellung. Dein Tuning ist krank...


So, gut jetzt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist ´ne Lebenseinstellung. Dein Tuning ist krank...
> 
> Hm... Hipster for Life?
> 
> So, gut jetzt!



@ Alf: Wenn Dir sowas Spaß macht, stell noch ein paar Bilder in eine Sky-Surfing-Community, die Dich nur mit Hauptschirm ausgerüstet zeigen - weil's cleaner aussieht...


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich bau morgen an meim Auto auch die hinteren Bremsscheiben aus. Sind ja eh alle Straßen glatt.

Vielleicht sollte man dich einfach machen lassen. Dann haben wir zeitnah unsere Ruhe. Hauptsache du fährst niemanden um. Hindernisse sind nämlich die falsche Bremse.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für das konstruktive Feedback. Schafft ja hier anscheinend nicht jeder! Den LRS hatte ich auch schon in der Aufbauphase gesehen und war echt interessiert. Da ich aber eingepackt je nach jahreszeit zwischen 90 und 98kg auf die Waage bringe denke habe ich mit dem LRS jetzt nen guten kompromiss gemacht. Habe ihn quasi 1zu1 getauscht gegen den Red Metal und 300g gespart. Natürlich geht viel mehr aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fliegengewicht.
> Mit der Bremsen Geschichte schein ich hier ja aber den Nerv der Community getroffen zu haben


Es geht darum das du es schonmal mit nur einer Bremse gepostet hattest, mit dem Unterschied das sie zu der zeit hinten verbaut war. Mit meiner Kritik wollte ich dir auf eine witzige Art und Weise (deswegen der Zwinkersmiley) deutlich machen das es nicht empfehlenswert ist mit nur einer Bremse zu fahren. Es geht nicht um Nerv treffen oder nicht, die meisten hier würden bestimmt nicht wollen das jemand mit nur einer Bremse durch die Gegend fährt (dazu gehöre auch ich), da zu gefährlich. Wir können ja runterscrollen und die anderen Bikes betrachten aber Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Alf: Wenn Dir sowas Spaß macht, stell noch ein paar Bilder in eine Sky-Surfing-Community, die Dich nur mit Hauptschirm ausgerüstet zeigen - weil's cleaner aussieht...





InoX schrieb:


> Ich bau morgen an meim Auto auch die hinteren Bremsscheiben aus. Sind ja eh alle Straßen glatt.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man dich einfach machen lassen. Dann haben wir zeitnah unsere Ruhe. Hauptsache du fährst niemanden um. Hindernisse sind nämlich die falsche Bremse.




 Schluß jetzt, ich kann doch nicht lachen... Mir fliegen die Stirnhöhlen um die Ohren...    Auuuuuuuuuuuuua


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, jetzt musste ich lachen - über Dein Elend. Nicht sehr nett. Bin raus. Gute Besserung! Bis zur Saison bist Du wieder fit.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ruhig Jungs... Lasst ihn doch einfach machen, ist doch sein Arsch!

 @hardcoreidiot 

 auch wenn rot nicht unbedingt meine Farbe ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

hoffentlich wird das nicht alles gelöscht, damit ich morgen was zu lesen habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Lasst ihn halt. Der stirbt eben!  (Zwei funktionierende Bremsen an einem "Bike zum Heizen" sind einfach Pflicht!)


@_arnieboy_: Ziemlich sauber für eine Schlammschlacht  Aber das Hai gefällt mir!








Jetzt mit halbwegs wintertauglichen Reifen.


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Haibike gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich würde den Vorbau noch cleanen. Wäre etwas ruhiger. Ich habe meinen Vorbu neulich mit der blauen Seite von einem dieser zweifarbigen Radiergummis gecleant. Ging gut und billig. funktionell ist das Bike top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (18. Dezember 2012)

nur um mein gesülze in die Runde zu werfen :   ich bin jahrelang mit einer bremse (hr )  gefahren .... und ich bin auch jahre lang mit einfach ritzel , 9 fach kassette und ohne kettenführung gefahren .   

 im grunde alles geschmacksache . gerade in einem forum , in dem die user löcher in ihre rahmen bohren um gewicht zu sparen hätte ich nicht so nen shitstorm erwartet (wenn er mich auch amüsiert )


seid lieber froh das das bike eine der wenigen domänen ist wo der gesetzgeber noch nicht vorschreibt was ihr zu tun habt . 



so , ich fahr jetzt mal auch meinen fliwatüt nach takatukaland


----------



## 12die4 (18. Dezember 2012)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> seid lieber froh das das bike eine der wenigen domänen ist wo der gesetzgeber noch nicht vorschreibt was ihr zu tun habt .


 

Naja, also wenn es um den Gesetzgeber geht, wird da schon einiges vorgeschrieben, was aber keiner von uns vollständig einhält:

- zugelassene Beleuchtung v & h
- Reflektoren seitlich
- zwei funktionierende Bremsen

Aber da wir ja nicht im Straßenverkehr unterwegs sind, kann uns das wenigstens egal sein.

Ich find den Shitstorm auch ziemlich übertrieben. Was ich hier schon für merkwürdige Fahrrad-Geschöpfe gesehen habe, da hat sich auch keiner groß beschwert. Von einer Bremse am Rad bin ich auch kein Fan, aber wenn er die 350gr sparen und dafür seine Gesundheit riskieren will, meinetwegen.
  @alf89: Gut, wenn du mehr auf die Waage bringst, kann ich deine Skepsis verstehen bei dem AS Angebot. Aber die hätten auch genügend andere Sets gehabt, die für dein Gewicht taugen. Ein LRS mit den Alpines würde ich im ernsthaften Einsatz auch nicht über 85kg empfehlen. Ein Crest oder gar Arch sollte aber 100kg locker mit machen. Ist immer noch wesentlich leichter als die Shimanos.


----------



## F4B1 (18. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Aber da wir ja nicht im Straßenverkehr unterwegs sind, kann uns das wenigstens egal sein.


Die StVO gilt übrigens nicht nur auf der Straße.


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte ja auch das Stumpi mal mit nur einer Bremse und bin der Ar$ch gewesen, wenn auch nicht so krass wie in dem Fall und ich hatte auch keine Bedenken dass ich nicht zum stehen komme. Ich glaube es ging auch hier in dem Fall weniger um das Gewicht sondern eine möglichst cleane Optik, was auch mein Ansinnen war. Wobei es keinen großen Unterschied macht wenn die zweite Bremse mit verbaut ist, finde ich.
Und schaden kann sie ja auch nicht. 













Und heute sind wieder alle nett zueinander!


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und heute sind wieder alle nett zueinander!



Wir werden sehen


----------



## alf89 (18. Dezember 2012)

@12die4:
Das mag gut sein, aber in anbetracht des aktuell vorhandenen  Budgets war es für mich der beste Kompromiss. Vielleicht wirds ja  irgendwann nochmal nen anderer!

Anscheinend macht ihr euch ja nur  Gedanken um meine Gesundheit und wollt nicht, dass mir oder anderen  etwas passiert. Okay, der ein oder andere wird daheim bei Frauchen wohl nix zu melden haben und Nutz die Anonymität des www um seiner Manneskraft Ausdruck zu verleihen. Ich weiß im Grunde eures Herzen seid ihr gute Menschen und Gott liebt auch euch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn es um den Gesetzgeber geht, wird da schon einiges vorgeschrieben, was aber keiner von uns vollständig einhält:
> 
> - zugelassene Beleuchtung v & h
> - Reflektoren seitlich
> ...



Ich bezweifel, dass jemand, der so sein Rad aufbaut, sich ZTR-Laufräder kaufen wird...  

Aber ich binjetzt still zu dem Thema.
Und da wir lieber Bilder schauen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> @12die4:
> Das mag gut sein, aber in anbetracht des aktuell vorhandenen  Budgets war es für mich der beste Kompromiss. Vielleicht wirds ja  irgendwann nochmal nen anderer!
> 
> Anscheinend macht ihr euch ja nur  Gedanken um meine Gesundheit und wollt nicht, dass mir oder anderen  etwas passiert. Okay, der ein oder andere wird daheim bei Frauchen wohl nix zu melden haben und Nutz die Anonymität des www um seiner Manneskraft Ausdruck zu verleihen. Ich weiß im Grunde eures Herzen seid ihr gute Menschen und Gott liebt auch euch



auch wenn du das nicht glaubst, es geht mir echt um deine gesundheit, sowie um die, von leuten die das nachmachen und die, die du dann evtl umnietest, weil es halt mal doch net gereicht hat.
ich musste auch schon ab und zu mit einer bremse fahren. so aus dem stehgreif mein hausberg (1000hm) und die zielabfahrt bei der marathon wm dieses jahr. sicher hab ich mich da nicht gefuhlt. und das ganze freiwillig, entzieht sich mir jeglicher logik.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

alf89 schrieb:


> @12die4:
> Das mag gut sein, aber in anbetracht des aktuell vorhandenen  Budgets war es für mich der beste Kompromiss. Vielleicht wirds ja  irgendwann nochmal nen anderer!
> 
> _Anscheinend macht ihr euch ja nur  Gedanken um meine Gesundheit und wollt nicht, dass mir oder anderen  etwas passiert. Okay, der ein oder andere wird daheim bei Frauchen wohl nix zu melden haben und Nutz die Anonymität des www um seiner Manneskraft Ausdruck zu verleihen. Ich weiß im Grunde eures Herzen seid ihr gute Menschen und Gott liebt auch euch _



Nein, ich bin kein guter Mensch. Ich bin aus dem Konfirmantenunterricht geflogen....
Aber mir geht´s gut!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein guter Mensch. Ich bin aus dem Konfirmantenunterricht geflogen....
> Aber mir geht´s gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein guter Mensch. Ich bin aus dem Konfirmantenunterricht geflogen....
> Aber mir geht´s gut!





ohneworte schrieb:


>



Ist so, Jens!  
Ich brauchte das Geld damals für eine Zündapp CS. Das habe ich damals lauthals rausposaunt.....   Wir waren jung!
Da wurde mir angeraten, ich solle lieber den Kurs im nächsten Jahr wählen....


----------



## arne_91 (18. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Haibike gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich würde den Vorbau noch cleanen. Wäre etwas ruhiger. Ich habe meinen Vorbu neulich mit der blauen Seite von einem dieser zweifarbigen Radiergummis gecleant. Ging gut und billig. funktionell ist das Bike top!



Danke! Der Vorbau steht schon auf der Liste mit den geplanten Änderungen, gefällt mir auch überhaupt nicht, einfach cleanen bringt aber leider nicht viel, weil es dann immer noch ein glänzendes schwarz wäre. Ja, funktionell habe ich eigentlich auch nichts auszusetzen, einzig die Carbonstütze ohne Schnellspanner bremst mich auf dem Trail manchmal etwas ein  Und der mit fast 2 kg doch recht schwere LRS soll Anfang des Jahres noch gegen was wesentlich leichteres ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2012)

@_hhninja81_

arsch oder auch gesäss:

Das Gesäß ist aus zwei halbkugelförmigen, spiegelsymmetrischen Hälften, den beiden _Gesäßbacken_, aufgebaut, die von der Analrinne (_Crena ani_) getrennt werden. Es besteht aus den Sitzbeinen (_Os ischii_) des Beckens als knöcherner Grundlage, den Gesäßmuskeln _Musculus gluteus maximus_, _medius_ und _minimus_ und ausgeprägten Fettpolstern.
Der _Musculus gluteus maximus_ ist nach dem Kaumuskel (_Musculus masseter_) der zweitstärkste Skelettmuskel des menschlichen Körpers (es gibt jedoch unterschiedliche Definitionen für Muskelstärke, nach anderen ist der _Musculus gluteus maximus_ der stärkste Muskel). Er verbindet Darmbeinschaufel und Kreuzbein mit dem Oberschenkel, ermöglicht als Strecker des Hüftgelenks das Gehen und Stehen und verhindert ein Überkippen des Beckens nach vorne. Die _Musculus gluteus medius_ und _Musculus gluteus minimus_ verhindern das Absinken des Beckens auf der Seite des Spielbeins beim Gehen und einbeinigen Stehen.
Außer der aufrechten Haltung erlaubt das Gesäß dank seiner Fettpolster auch längeres Sitzen. Es stellt nach dem Bauch das größte Fettdepot dar. Die Form und Größe der Gesäßbacken wird daher weitgehend von der Masse des subkutanen Fetts bestimmt. Seine Menge (ca. ein Drittel bis weit über die Hälfte der Gesäßmasse) hängt in erster Linie vom Geschlecht und vom Ernährungszustand des Körpers ab. Das Fett konzentriert sich an den Hinterbacken als mehrere Zentimeter dicke Schicht unter der Haut, als Fetteinlagerung zwischen den einzelnen Muskelsträngen sowie als Fettkörper im unteren inneren Bereich der Gesäßbacken. Die Tendenz, im Lebensverlauf ein voluminöseres Gesäß zu entwickeln, wird als Steatopygie (umgangssprachlich auch als Fettsteiß) bezeichnet.

Gallerie oder???


----------



## MS1980 (18. Dezember 2012)

sehr geil ... aber das ist nicht up 2 date, oder? bei euch liegt doch sicher ne Menge schnee ...

das Bike gefällt auch ... besonders die Niner gabeln haben es mir angetan ...


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sehr geil ... aber das ist nicht up 2 date, oder? bei euch liegt doch sicher ne Menge schnee ...
> 
> das Bike gefällt auch ... besonders die Niner gabeln haben es mir angetan ...


 
Ne ne das ist noch vom sommer...

Hab genug vom schnee und biken. Letztes wochenende hats mich 2h verregnet (Schneeregen)


----------



## Mzungu (19. Dezember 2012)

Nach der ersten Paartour:


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch recht schön geworden! Kommt sie mit der Größe klar?


----------



## Mzungu (19. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden Fall. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass der Rahmen zu groß sei. Aber sie ist ja auch wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt 1,80 groß, und mir scheint der Rahmen von der Gesamtgeometrie her irgendwie "kompakt" trotz der 21" RH.


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich bin auch knapp über 180 aber mir wäre das Oberrohr zu hoch, fürs Gelände. Aber ne Frau baut ja im Schritt bissel flacher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (19. Dezember 2012)

@taunusteufel: Das Hardtail gefällt mir gut. Hast du mehr Bilder davon?


----------



## Junior97 (19. Dezember 2012)

@ALF du bist nicht der erste der die Speednedle befeilt... Ein Kollege von mir hatt es auch getan... Nach einem härteren Singletrail hat er den Sattel zuhause abgemacht und weggeschmissen  Muss wohl schmerzhaft sein sowas in den Arsch zu bekommen


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber wenn man sich nur mit stumpfen Messern verletzt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> @taunusteufel: Das Hardtail gefällt mir gut. Hast du mehr Bilder davon?



Hi!

Das habe ich schon gar nicht mehr. Hat nur ein oder zwei Wochen bei mir überlebt...

OnOne ScandAl 29 V2








Daraus wurde das...





Die Geometrie des neuen ScandAl hat mir überhaupt nicht gelegen. Keine Ahnung warum!? Das Rad war irgendwie träge.... 


VG Teufel


----------



## 12die4 (19. Dezember 2012)

Merkwürdig. Sind ja beides 29er, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Schöner ist das OnOne.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig. Sind ja beides 29er, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Schöner ist das OnOne.



Jup! Aber es wollte einfach nicht laufen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woipadinga (30. Dezember 2012)

das wars, die letzte tour 2012 mit dem hardtail


----------



## 12die4 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja nen schönes Bildle, aber viel vom Rad erkennt man ja nu nicht.


----------



## swift daddy (31. Dezember 2012)

letzte Tour in 2012 mit Singletrailer bei bestem Wetter


----------



## Benni24 (4. Januar 2013)

So, nun isses endlich fertig. 










Grüße


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2013)

Ne schwarze Kurbel käme noch gut.


----------



## 12die4 (4. Januar 2013)

Und schwarze Felgen. Ich kann mich an den Anblick von weißen Felgen einfach nicht gewöhnen. Egal wie der Rahmen aussieht. Immer :kotz:
Gewicht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Und schwarze Felgen. Ich kann mich an den Anblick von weißen Felgen einfach nicht gewöhnen. Egal wie der Rahmen aussieht. Immer :kotz:
> Gewicht?



_signed!_


----------



## woipadinga (5. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ist ja nen schönes Bildle, aber viel vom Rad erkennt man ja nu nicht.


als wenn diese wunderbare silhouette nicht schon schön genug wäre 
aber ich will mal nicht so sein, hier nochmal mit licht


----------



## 12die4 (5. Januar 2013)

Hehe, danke. Das Radl wird jedenfalls standesgemäß bewegt!
Bei deiner Rahmengröße würde ich dir allein optisch schon 29er ans Herz legen wollen. Bei so großen Rahmen sind das mit 26-Zoll schon nicht mehr so toll aus.


----------



## woipadinga (5. Januar 2013)

29er hab ich auch, ist grad im Winterumbau. trotz meinen 2m ist mir aber das 26er Fahrgefühl immer noch am liebsten, da verkraft ich auch die stelzige Optik ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (5. Januar 2013)

Hm, okay Geschmackssache. Wenn ich nicht nen S-Works Fully zum Schnäppchenpreis gekriegt hätte, würde ich jetzt wohl nach 29ern suchen. Dabei bin ich von 2m noch ne Ecke entfernt.


----------



## SebastianT (5. Januar 2013)

@swift daddy

wollte mal fragen wo der kinderanhänger her ist? Und wie deine Erfahrungen damit sind?
Gruss


----------



## mcbretty (6. Januar 2013)

So und das ist nun meine Feile, nach dem Umbau auch Optisch ein Leckerbissen für MICH

sobalds Wetter hier einigermaßen mitmacht bin ich draußen unterwegs





in meinem Album findet ihr auch noch detailierte bildet

nun muss nur noch ne gescheite Lösung für den Bikecomputer ran das muss optisch auch passen 

grüße

Micha


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Moin Micha!

Also Riser und Barends sieht immer scheisze aus, meiner Meinung nach
und das Rot des Hinterrades passt nicht zum Rot des Rahmens. Mit dem schwarzen LRS sah es besser aus, aber DIR muss es ja gefallen.


----------



## pat23 (6. Januar 2013)

Da hat Metrum recht, Barends und Riser sind optisch gesehen einfach Kacke!

Aber wenn du damit zurecht kommst warum nicht, du bist ja der Fahrer


----------



## mcbretty (6. Januar 2013)

siehste und ich fand es mit den schwarzen Felgen einfach nur Langweilig, im normalen licht is der unterschied net ganz so extrem da aber mit blitz fotografiert wurde kommts extrem rüber

das mit den Barends ist halt geschmackssache ich fahr bergauf immer mit griff außen und deswegen hab ich mich auch dafür entschieden, da nehm ich die paar gramm gerne in Kauf

und die Ergon griffe MUSS ich mir holen, da mir immer die Hände einschlafen, ging mir selbst immer beim Motorradfahren so, meine Blutbahnen laufen reicht nah an der Haut, deswegen hab ich da immer so meine Probleme, hoffe das es nun besser wird zusätzlich mit guten Gelhandschuhen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Nicht böse sein, aber das C´dale mit dem Geweih sieht echt nach Kirmes aus.

Riser und Barends sind vielleicht bequem, aber naja.. 

_Beim spannenden Film einfach neben die Couch zu pinkeln ist auch bequem und nicht verboten, aber man(n) macht es einfach nicht.  _

*Wichtig ist, dass es dir gefällt und dir passt. Und da soll auch niemand reinreden*
Aber mit Kritik muss man rechnen....



*EDIT:*

Und wegen dem hier..

_"und die Ergon griffe MUSS ich mir holen, da mir immer die Hände einschlafen, ging mir selbst immer beim Motorradfahren so, meine Blutbahnen laufen reicht nah an der Haut, deswegen hab ich da immer so meine Probleme, hoffe das es nun besser wird zusätzlich mit guten Gelhandschuhen "_

Spar dir lieber das Geld und lass dein Rad mal auf dich abstimmen, bzw. dich vermessen.
Riser + Ergon + Barends....    Ganz schlimm!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Beim spannenden Film einfach neben die Couch zu pinkeln ist auch bequem und nicht verboten, aber man(n) macht es einfach nicht.  _



hahaha... wie geil  

edit:
weil galerie nochn bild nach schmodder tour vorgestern, die ks stütze hab ich eigentlich nur reingemacht weil meine
carbon stütze über den jordan ist aber mittlerweile mag ich das absenken auch am CC bike doch ganz gerne


----------



## 12die4 (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Riser + Ergon + Barends....    Ganz schlimm!!!



Ganz genau. Das ist auch das erste was ich an meinem Epic ändere, wenn ich es bekomme. Da ist im Moment nen Carbon Low Riser und die Ergon GP2 Griffe mit integrierten Barends dran. :kotz:
Werde hier wohl mal testweise Riser dranlassen und leichte Schraubgriffe besorgen. Am Hardtail fahr ich die Kombi Flatbar, Moosgummi-Griffe und Barends. Beim Fully will ich mal den anderen Weg ausprobieren. Aber wenn's mir nicht gefällt, kommt da ein ähnliches Race-Setup dran wie am HT.
 @HeavyBiker: Ganz schick das Hai-End. Sind das Maxxis Advantage vorn? Wie fahren die sich im Schlamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Das ist auch das erste was ich an meinem Epic ändere, wenn ich es bekomme. Da ist im Moment nen Carbon Low Riser und die Ergon GP2 Griffe mit integrierten Barends dran. :kotz:
> Werde hier wohl mal testweise Riser dranlassen und leichte Schraubgriffe besorgen. Am Hardtail fahr ich die Kombi Flatbar, Moosgummi-Griffe und Barends. Beim Fully will ich mal den anderen Weg ausprobieren. Aber wenn's mir nicht gefällt, kommt da ein ähnliches Race-Setup dran wie am HT.
> @HeavyBiker: Ganz schick das Hai-End. Sind das Maxxis Advantage vorn? Wie fahren die sich im Schlamm?



Moin,


bekommst Du das Epic gebraucht?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bluenabu (6. Januar 2013)

stevie wonder wird es mögen




mcbretty schrieb:


> So und das ist nun meine Feile, nach dem Umbau auch Optisch ein Leckerbissen für MICH
> 
> sobalds Wetter hier einigermaßen mitmacht bin ich draußen unterwegs
> 
> ...


----------



## 12die4 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> bekommst Du das Epic gebraucht?
> ...



Japp. Vorführrad vom Händler mit voller Garantie.


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_HeavyBiker_: Ganz schick das Hai-End. Sind das Maxxis Advantage vorn? Wie fahren die sich im Schlamm?



ja , advantage in 2,25 und gefahren mit ca 1,6-1,8 bar
fährt sich für nen "CC" reifen sogar ziemlich gut bei matsch und nässe!
er ist sehr gutmütig und kündigt rutschen recht geschmeidig an wobei er echt lange grip bietet.
also für diesen einsatz zweck finde ich ihn perfekt (hab auch schon mk2, larsen tt, nn, rr und xking getestet aber den advantage find ich am besten)


----------



## 12die4 (6. Januar 2013)

Danke für's Feedback!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Japp. Vorführrad vom Händler mit voller Garantie.



OK, dann hat er die Lenkerkonfiguration vorgenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcbretty (6. Januar 2013)

Naja was solls Mir gefällts es fährt sich richtig gut und die wo es bis jetzt live gesehen haben fanden es alle sehr gut, über geschmack braucht man sich net streiten euch gefällts nicht aber mir.

das problem mit meinen händen habe ich selbst wenn ich lange mit ner bohrmaschine oder nem akkuschrauber arbeite, ist halt anatomisch bedingt und manchmal gehts mitr am allerwertesten vorbei was die leute über mich sagen, denn sie kennen die hintergründe nicht. habe selbst beim motorrad SEHR DICKE griffe gebraucht um länger als ne stunde fahren zu können.

und mein hobby soll mir spaß machen und da muss ich auch mal herausstechen von der Masse 

gruß

Micha


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Januar 2013)

mcbretty schrieb:


>


 
mir daugts, auch wenn lenker und bar ends komisch aussehen.
wasn das für ne kette? is die auch rot? cool!


----------



## mcbretty (6. Januar 2013)

jopp ist eine kmc x10 mit rotem Zwischenraum, ist zwar spielerei aber mir hats gefallen 

gruß

Micha


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2013)

9,9kg


----------



## multiMonochrom (9. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Arbeitsgerät (v.a. mit der Lefty)

Nur die weißen Züge wären mir ein bisschen zu viel des Guten, ansonsten aber mal eine etwas andere Farbkombi


----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2013)

Ist das ne 140er Scheibe vorn? Sieht ja winzig aus. Damit würde ich mich auf einer längeren Abfahrt definitiv nicht wohl fühlen.
Sind die Laufräder so schwer oder warum ist deins fast nen halbes Kilo schwerer als meins?


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2013)

160\140mm
LRS ist LeftyNabe, Alpinefelge, DT Comp Speichen vorn
FunWorks N-Light-Nabe, Alpinefelge, Sapim D-Light Speichen hinten

Macht etwa 1400gr. 2.4er Reifen wiegen eben und Kleinkram denke ich


----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2013)

Achso, aber wozu denn 2,4er an einem Hardtail mit 100mm Federweg?
Und an einer schmalen Alpine-Felge find ich die Breite eh mutig. Fahre an derselben Felge nur 2,25.


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2013)

Weil für mich der Grip und die Dämpfung im Herbst und Frühling besser ist. Wie beim 2.2er RK. 

Im Frühjahr kommt aber RK 2.2 wieder drauf für Grundlagentraining. Da dürfte das Rad auch noch leichter werden. Zudem ist das Rad bisher mein  einzigstes und muss daher für alles (Rennen/Touren/Training) herhalten.


----------



## Challenge (9. Januar 2013)

Als Allmountain ausgelegt (150mm vorn-140mm hinten) und dadurch natürlich ein wenig mehr Gewicht.(11,8kg) Fahre aber damit auch überall mit. Ob 24h Rennen oder Marathon,bin bis jetzt eigentlich überall gut durchgekommen. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2013)

@Groudon: Naja, ist natürlich geschmacksache, aber bei Matsch sind eigentlich grade schmalere Reifen besser. Daher hätte ich es eher umgekehrt gemacht.


----------



## Crop Circle (9. Januar 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Als Allmountain ausgelegt (150mm vorn-140mm hinten) und dadurch natürlich ein wenig mehr Gewicht.(11,8kg) Fahre aber damit auch überall mit. Ob 24h Rennen oder Marathon,bin bis jetzt eigentlich überall gut durchgekommen. Grüße



Was ist denn das für ein Ring von Fizik?


----------



## IceQ- (9. Januar 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Als Allmountain ausgelegt (150mm vorn-140mm hinten) und dadurch natürlich ein wenig mehr Gewicht.(11,8kg) Fahre aber damit auch überall mit. Ob 24h Rennen oder Marathon,bin bis jetzt eigentlich überall gut durchgekommen. Grüße


So einer bin ich auch.

Sieht angenehm aus, ausser die etwas für mich grosse Wippe


----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2013)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Ring von Fizik?




Google ist dein Freund: http://r2-bike.com/fizik-schmutz-abstreifer-sattelstuetze-cyrano


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_Groudon_: Naja, ist natürlich geschmacksache, aber bei Matsch sind eigentlich grade schmalere Reifen besser. Daher hätte ich es eher umgekehrt gemacht.


 

Für mich ist eben auch die Dämpfung entscheident gewesen. Wo da jetzt das Fully kommt, werden auf dem HT auch nur noch 2.2er Reifen gefahren.

Wollte eigentlich XK/RK 2.2 beide aber da der RK so gigantisch baut... Wird wohl RK/RK 2.2 werden, da ich damit auch gut auf der Straße ein paar Einheiten machen kann und im Gelände hier ist er auch ausreichend, wenn nicht alles überschwemmt wird.

Vom Gewicht her summieren sich vlt viele kleine Dinge zusammen. Der Vorbau ist auch "nur" ein F149 (da ich 75mm wollte und der war der günstigste damals), der Vector und die P6 sind nicht die leichtesten aus Carbon (aber dafür robust genug für mich) und vlt noch paar andere Sachen.

Natürlich sind auch paar Schmankerl wie die Next Kurbel oder die XG 1080 Kassette dabei.


----------



## Challenge (9. Januar 2013)

Crop Circle schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Ring von Fizik?


Der Ring aus Silikon verhindert das Schlamm und Wasser zwischen Sattelstütze und Rahmen eindringt. Grüße


----------



## Crop Circle (9. Januar 2013)

Interessant, aber der Schlitz vom Sattelrohr ist ja dann immernoch ungechützt.


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2013)

@12die4 Ich hab gerade meine Reifen nochmal gewogen mit einer Hängewaage. Der Continental RaceKing 2.2 RaceSport wiegt 0,47kg, mein X-King 2.4 RaceSport wiegt 0,54kg und mein MountainKing 2.4 RaceSport wiegt 0,58kg.

Wenn ich für die Rennen also vorne und hinten auf RK umrüste in 2.2 spare ich satte 170gr etwa.  

Nur so als Anmerkung.


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

wundert mich dass noch niemand etwas zur Sattelklemme gesagt hat. Ich würde ja mal ganz spontan behaupten die ist falsch rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Hm, stimmt ich habe sie auch immer andersrum aber ich glaube es so rum auch schon oft gesehen zu haben.


----------



## arne_91 (10. Januar 2013)

@Groudon: Gefällt mir gut dein Rad, v.a. mit der Lefty!


Galerie:
Als heute Mittag gefühlt zum ersten Mal seit Wochen die Sonne rauskam, habe ich mich auch nochmal aufs Rad geschwungen und eine Runde oberhalb Marburgs gedreht. Von oben war es zwar trocken, der Boden ist aber auch dank Waldarbeiten immer noch sehr nass und matschig...




IMAG0176 von alordt auf Flickr




IMAG0178 von alordt auf Flickr


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Letztes mal Sonnenschein zwischen Hannover und Bremen am 27.12.2012!

Schickes Bikes!


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, das Sleek ist optisch echt hübsch und das Rahmengewicht ein Traum. Wenn die Kinematik nicht so oft beschriebene Schwächen hätte, hätte ich mir soeins vielleicht geholt.
So nass sieht es bei euch aber gar nicht aus. Ich glaub, da hat der Stuttgarter Raum mehr Matsch im Angebot.


----------



## arne_91 (10. Januar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, das Sleek ist optisch echt hübsch und das Rahmengewicht ein Traum. Wenn die Kinematik nicht so oft beschriebene Schwächen hätte, hätte ich mir soeins vielleicht geholt.
> So nass sieht es bei euch aber gar nicht aus. Ich glaub, da hat der Stuttgarter Raum mehr Matsch im Angebot.



Welche Schwächen soll die Kinematik denn haben?
Bei meinem wird das Rahmengewicht vermutlich nicht so überragend sein, der Hauptrahmen ist aus Alu, lediglich der Hinterbau ist Carbon.

Wie's in Stuttgart aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber das auf dem Foto war eine der trockensten Stellen, das Rad ist jetzt wahrscheinlich 1 kg schwerer wegen des ganzen Matsches


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, wie man sehr häufig liest, wippt der Hinterbau halt gern mit. Antriebseinflüsse wirken sich wohl spürbar aus. Und die Fertigbikes (hab mich da hauptsächlich mit dem RX auseinander gesetzt) haben wohl darüber hinaus eine nicht ganz so harmonische Abstimmung zwischen Gabel und Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radirad (11. Januar 2013)

Bikebravos eben. Der Hinterbau ist bei den neuren Modellen überarbeitet und arbeitet super. Die Harmonie ist bei meinem 2012er wunderbar.
Und wenn es einem doch nicht passt, lässt sich ne gabel immer noch tauschen.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Januar 2013)

Jetzt fühlt sich wieder jemand auf den Schlips getreten, war ja klar. 
Ich meine ja nicht, dass es schlecht sein muss wenn der Hinterbau progressiver arbeitet als die Gabel. Manchen gefällt es vielleicht sogar. Aber wenn die "Bikebravo" es so schreibt und auch Messdiagramme von Federkraft über Federweg zeigt, die das belegen und gleichzeitig andere Bikes da einen harmonischeren Verlauf zeigen, dann sinkt das Interesse meinerseits an dem Radl schon.
Ich weiß, dass Haibike bei den 2012er Modellen auf einen strafferen RS Dämpfer setzt, anstelle des Fox RP. Damit wird auch weniger Wippen bescheinigt, aber auf Kosten von Traktion. Am Hinterbau selber wurde dagegen nichts geändert (mein Kenntnisstand, klärt mich gern auf, falls ich daneben liegen sollte).


----------



## arne_91 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das 2011er-Modell, das ist noch mit dem Fox-Dämpfer und ohne überarbeiteten Hinterbau (sofern denn überhaupt was verändert wurde). Bislang arbeitet der Hinterbau für mich aber zufriedenstellend, ich habe bei Bergauf-Passagen, wenn der Dämpfer im Plattform-Modus arbeitet wenn überhaupt ein ganz leichtes Wippen im Hinterbau, das mag aber evtl. auch daran liegen, dass ich mit 70 kg recht leicht bin. Ansonsten fehlt mir aber ohnehin der Vergleich zu anderen Fullys, da ich vorher nur Hardtails gefahren bin.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich will euch eure Räder auch wirklich nicht schlecht reden. Dafür hab ich selber auch noch zu wenig bzw. fast keine Erfahrung mit Fully. Nur ein paar Probefahrten und halt das Lesen etlicher Testberichte. Wenn ihr mit euren Rädern also zufrieden seid, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Zumal die Diskussion nicht unbedingt in diesen Thread passt, würde ich behaupten. Aber man schweift halt schnell ab.


----------



## Northern lite (11. Januar 2013)

arnieboy schrieb:


> wenn der Dämpfer im Plattform-Modus arbeitet



wenn Plattform benötigt wird, ist derr Hinterbau mangelhaft konstruiert.... ganz einfach!!!


----------



## Clemens (12. Januar 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> wenn Plattform benötigt wird, ist derr Hinterbau mangelhaft konstruiert.... ganz einfach!!!



Und warum hast Du dann ein Adrenalin.. 

(eh gemeckert wird, hatte ich 2004 auch mal kurzfristig, dann kann ein Epic und Ruhe war hinten)


----------



## radirad (12. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre meinen 2012er sleek ohne Plattform Berghoch und verhällt sich Super.


----------



## Michelangelo (19. Januar 2013)

Wintertrainingsrunde, quasi ohne Bremsanlage. Nach einer Stunde war alles vereist, Verzögerung war fast gleich Null  Wußte gar nicht, dass man auch mit einem Fahrrad driften kann  War trotzdem klasse... so back to the roots


----------



## s37 (21. Januar 2013)

ich hab auch was "neues" im angebot 







vorschläge?

viele grüße
simon


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

Ich kann kein Foto sehen...

Hier mal meins nach den letzten Errungenschaften (neue Stütze, Kassette u. Dämpfer). Bike liegt jetzt bei 9,8x Kilo, fährt sich auf Touren sehr angenehm; der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (8. Februar 2013)

Farbig eloxierte Felgen sehen mMn immer bissl billig aus. Aber ansonsten wirklich ein sehr schicker Aufbau!
Der Stomp Rahmen ist sehr straight-forward. Fast schon Oldschool könnte man sagen. Einfach und schick. Allerdings bedeutet das fast waagerechte Oberrohr auch, dass man sich schnell die Eier aufschlägt, wenn man nach vorn absteigen muss.


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

@_Gr_Flash_: Sehr stimmiger Aufbau!


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> *Farbig eloxierte Felgen sehen mMn immer bissl billig aus.* Aber ansonsten wirklich ein sehr schicker Aufbau!
> Der Stomp Rahmen ist sehr straight-forward. Fast schon Oldschool könnte man sagen. Einfach und schick. *Allerdings bedeutet das fast waagerechte Oberrohr auch, dass man sich schnell die Eier aufschlägt, wenn man nach vorn absteigen muss.*


 
Ja, ich hatte auch erst meine Bedenken - allerdings finde ich mittlerweile, dass die Felgen der Optik den letzten "Kick" geben und sehr gut mit dem Rot der Lackierung harmonieren. Wäre der Rahmen an sich komplett schwarz, würde es wahrscheinlich wieder nicht passen. Der "Kenner" hat ja auch sofort einen Blick für das eingelaserte Logo/Modell...und wenn nicht habe ich natürlich stets ne Rechnung mit fett unterstrichenem Preis im Rucksack...^^  Naja, letztlich eh alles Geschmackssache 

Bin sonst auch immer CC-lastige Rahmen (sprich: Eine Nummer kleiner) gefahren und hab dafür die Sattelstütze quasi gen Himmel gejagt - wollte diesmal einen wirklich passenden Rahmen haben, wo ich auch längere Zeit mit fahren kann, ohne dass ich es am nächsten Tag im Rücken/Knie habe. Das Risiko mit den "Kronjuwelen" ist relativ gering (sexy lange Beine ) 
@_cpprelude_: THX

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, das Stomp macht einen guten Eindruck. Die Farbkombi kommt bestimmt in natura besser rüber als auf den Fotos.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Februar 2013)

Das Stomp ist super, so wie es da steht!
Die Felgen fügen sich toll ins Gesamtbild ein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Februar 2013)

frisch von heut morgen... kraichgaublick als handypic 

achja und das bike steh für nen fairen kurs zum verkauf


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

Die Firma dankt


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, das Gewicht und die Bauteile finde ich auch topp. Sieht das nur so aus oder hast du keine Lenkerkappen dran?


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

Schaut nur so aus - sind schwarze Kappen drauf (waren bei den Griffen eh mit dabei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (8. Februar 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> und sehr gut mit dem Rot der Lackierung harmonieren.



Ja, das stimmt. Normalerweise bin ich grundsätzlich nicht so der Fan von rotem Elox, weil viele meinen, das passt zum Rot des Rahmens. Aber roter Lack und rote Eloxierung sind meistens zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Farbtöne und dann beißt es sich eher. Hier scheint es aber farblich wirklich gut zu passen. Von daher kann man auch über die farbigen Felgen hinweg sehen. 

Neidisch bin ich auf das Gewicht. Hab mir beim Händler nen zwei Jahre altes S-Works Epic mitgenommen und optimiere da grade auch noch herum. Aber ich glaube 9,8kg sind eher nicht drin. Kann froh sein, wenn die 10 überhaupt fällt. Das Brain wiegt halt ne ganze Menge...
Fotos kommen hier auch erst, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

Das Epic war auch in meiner engeren Auswahl - leider hat es finanziell nicht mit dem S-Works hingehauen und beim Marathon Carbon fand ich das Rahmengewicht im Verhältnis zum Preis nicht so dolle. Hab dann ein Bombenangebot für das Stomp hier aus der Umgebung bekommen und zugeschlagen...

Viel Spaß mit dem Epic!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Beim Stomp kommen die rot eloxierten Felgen mal richtig gut!
Einzig die Kurbel müsste noch schwarz, dann ist es perfekt 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

Eine schwarze Kurbel würde schon gut passen, finde da aber irgendwie nix gescheites (XTR ist ja eher grau; KCNC hat bei einem Bekannten Probleme gemacht...). Und in die XT bekommt man nur ganz schwer Macken rein


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch eine silberne XT am Winterrad. Aber ~120â¬ nur damit ich dann eine neue schwarze XT habe (keine Gewichtsersparnis) ist etwas viel.

Eine rot/schwarze X.0 kÃ¶nnte gut passen


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

Bei Truvativ/SRAM bin ich vom Klarlack nicht überzeugt (hatte die Noir). Sah nach 3 Wochen schlimmer aus als meine ganz alte XTR nach 3 Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (8. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht ne Turbine in schwarz?


----------



## deathmetal (8. Februar 2013)

Die Meinige müsste doch bei dir auch gut passen:






Gibts natürlich auch in anderen Farben (auch ganz schwarz) und als 3x etc.


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Februar 2013)

jau, die wärs


----------



## 12die4 (8. Februar 2013)

War die BOR nicht nur für XC und Leichtgewichte freigegeben? Ich bin zwar Leichtbaufan, aber nur wenn dabei nicht zu stark der Einsatzbereich eingeschränkt wird.

Was die Klarlackqualität von der Noir angeht, muss ich Flash recht geben. Fahr das Teil an meinem Hardtail schon seit 3 Jahren und es ist von oben bis unten zerkratzt. Schaut wirklich nicht sonderlich hübsch aus. Aber zumindest kann es nun nicht mehr schlimmer werden. Und Gewicht und Funktion sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Von daher nicht unglücklich damit.


----------



## Groudon (8. Februar 2013)

Wegen der Noir. Hab daher meine Carbonkurbel an der Außenfläche großzügig abgeklebt. Sollte daher lange gutaussehen.


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

Ich finde die silberne Kurbel am Stomp (farblich) nicht unbedingt fehl am platz. Die Farbe findet sich ja auch an den Daumenhebeln wieder und somit passt das mMn. Und du hättest weiterhin ne grundsolide Kurbel. Was hältst du von ganz schwarzen Kettenblättern wenn sie verschlissen sind?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Bei Truvativ/SRAM bin ich vom Klarlack nicht überzeugt (hatte die Noir). Sah nach 3 Wochen schlimmer aus als meine ganz alte XTR nach 3 Jahren...



Die haben bei Sram ein wenig gelernt. Bei meiner neuen X.0 haben sie zusätzliche Kleber über dem Logo!


----------



## deathmetal (8. Februar 2013)

wüsste nicht, das die BOR n Gewichtslimit hat. ist ja super steif, glaub nicht das es da Probleme gibt.


----------



## mikefize (8. Februar 2013)

Ich würde da wie gesagt vielleicht mal bei Race Face schaun ... Turbine oder wenns etwas teurer sein darf ne SixC würde sich auch gut machen.

Aber ich finds eigentlich auch ganz schön mit der silbernen XT jetzt...


----------



## 12die4 (9. Februar 2013)

Naja, ne SixC ist vielleicht schon ne Nummer zu groß, meinst nicht? Dann eher ne NextSL bei dem Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (9. Februar 2013)

die bor333 fahr ich auch in rot. finde nicht, dass die billig aussehen. schwarz ist doch langweilig und über weiß wird auch immer nur gelästert. die felgen haben sehr wohl eine gewichtsbeschränkung. und zwar 90kg fahrergewicht. 
siehe hier: bor 333xmd


----------



## mikefize (9. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, ne SixC ist vielleicht schon ne Nummer zu groß, meinst nicht? Dann eher ne NextSL bei dem Einsatzgebiet.



Naja, es ist zwar offiziell ne FR/DH Kurbel, aber ich finde, dass sie nicht danach aussieht und das Gewicht ist ja auch eher im CC Bereich


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2013)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> die bor333 fahr ich auch in rot. finde nicht, dass die billig aussehen. schwarz ist doch langweilig und über weiß wird auch immer nur gelästert. die felgen haben sehr wohl eine gewichtsbeschränkung. und zwar 90kg fahrergewicht.
> siehe hier: bor 333xmd



Ging's nicht um die Kurbel?


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Februar 2013)

eine Seite vorher gings noch um die Felgen, aber das Gewichtslimit betraf wohl die Kurbel...


----------



## 12die4 (9. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Naja, es ist zwar offiziell ne FR/DH Kurbel, aber ich finde, dass sie nicht danach aussieht und das Gewicht ist ja auch eher im CC Bereich



Das stimmt schon. Aber wenn man schon so viel Geld ausgibt, warum dann nicht die NextSL? Sieht genauso schick aus, ist aber nochmal leichter, weil eben speziell für XC/AM gemacht.


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Februar 2013)

Vorhin die Rotor 3D gesehen - taugt die was? Könnte ich mir optisch auch ganz gut vorstellen.


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Die 3D ist richtig geil, die wollte ich auch schon immer mal haben. 
Würde super passen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2013)

Jepp, die Rotor hatte ich auch in der engeren Auswahl, ebenso wie die Next SL, Tune und FSA K-Force Light. Aber für die Rotor spricht neben dem Preis auch die klasse Optik!


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Februar 2013)

Wird denk ich entweder auf die Rotor hinauslaufen oder ich bleibe bei der XT und beschaffe mir schwarze Kettenblätter.

Die meisten Carbonkurbeln passen mMn optisch einfach überhaupt nicht zu dem Stomp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edge-540T (10. Februar 2013)

So, ich stelle euch mal mein CC Bike vor:

Es ist ein Carver Pure 130 welches immer stehts seinen Dienst erfüllt hatte, ob im Flachland oder in den österreichischen Bergen, steht es nun um Verkauf.


----------



## deathmetal (10. Februar 2013)

also cc-bike und ständer geht ja mal gar nicht zusammen, die Schutzbleche auch ned


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> also cc-bike und ständer geht ja mal gar nicht zusammen, die Schutzbleche auch ned



Bei ner Verkaufsanzeige ist doch schon wichtig was alles dabei ist.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Aber dann bitte auch ein Foto von der Schokoladenseite!


----------



## Edge-540T (10. Februar 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> also cc-bike und ständer geht ja mal gar nicht zusammen, die Schutzbleche auch ned


So ein Ständer ist ganz praktisch wenn man keinen Baum findet.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte auch ein Foto von der Schokoladenseite!


 
Bei mir kommt das Rad nur sauber in die Garage, sonst bekomme ich was zuhören von meinen Mitmenschen.


----------



## IceQ- (10. Februar 2013)

Edge-540T" data-source="post: 10304826"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Edge-540T schrieb:


> So ein Ständer ist ganz praktisch wenn man keinen Baum findet.


Dann liegts inner Ecke! 
mein Ding hat sowieso zuviele Steine geschrammt.

Edge-540T" data-source="post: 10304826"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Edge-540T schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt das Rad nur sauber in die Garage, sonst bekomme ich was zuhören von meinen Mitmenschen.


Korrekt so.
Aber da brauchste trotzdem kein Schutzblech 
Gibt es noch ein Bild von der Antriebsseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Die Kritik wegen der Verkaufabsicht hast du einfach mal überlesen?
Mit Schokoladenseite ist übrigens die Schaltwerksseite gemeint...


----------



## Edge-540T (10. Februar 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Dann liegts inner Ecke!
> 
> Aber da brauchste trotzdem kein Schutzblech
> Gibt es noch ein Bild von der Antriebsseite?


 






Da habe ich den Ständer auch mal ignoriert



lupus_
bhg schrieb:


> Die Kritik wegen der Verkaufabsicht hast du einfach mal überlesen?


 Was fehlt den bin grade ein wenig irritiert


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Immerhin hat er sich nicht gleich beleidigt gefühlt. Nur würde ich solch ein Bike aufgrund eines von der Perspektive so schlechten Fotos als nicht attraktiv genug empfinden.

Und das unabhängig davon um welches Fabrikat in welcher Wertigkeit auch immer es sich handelt.


----------



## Edge-540T (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er sich nicht gleich beleidigt gefühlt. Nur würde ich solch ein Bike aufgrund eines von der Perspektive so schlechten Fotos als nicht attraktiv genug empfinden.
> 
> Und das unabhängig davon um welches Fabrikat in welcher Wertigkeit auch immer es sich handelt.


 
Bin in der hinsicht ja noch ein Beginner in Sachen "Verkauf". 
Wie müsste es den sein damit es für dich attraktiver wird?


----------



## 12die4 (10. Februar 2013)

- Mehr Fotos, auch Detailaufnahmen von der Ausstattung
- Geputzt
- genaue Beschreibung wie eingesetzt, Stürze, Garantie, etc.

- ABER NICHT HIER. Das ist kein Verkaufsthread und daher gehört das hier überhaupt nicht rein. Stell es in den Bikemarkt oder bei eBay rein. Hier geht es ausschließlich um Bilder von Bikes und allgemeine Technikdiskussion, aber nicht darum Räder zu verscherbeln.


----------



## Edge-540T (10. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> - Mehr Fotos, auch Detailaufnahmen von der Ausstattung
> - Geputzt
> - genaue Beschreibung wie eingesetzt, Stürze, Garantie, etc.
> 
> - ABER NICHT HIER. Das ist kein Verkaufsthread und daher gehört das hier überhaupt nicht rein. Stell es in den Bikemarkt oder bei eBay rein. Hier geht es ausschließlich um Bilder von Bikes und allgemeine Technikdiskussion, aber nicht darum Räder zu verscherbeln.


 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich werde die Anzeige noch überarbeiten.
Aber du hast recht, dass ist kein Verkaufsthread und nur eine Vorstellung der CC und Touren-Räder.


----------



## Nibroc (11. Februar 2013)

neues tourenbike 

mit etwas mut zur farbe ^^


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Da passt wenigstens mal die blöde Conti Schrift. Gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Eventuell noch Decals für die Gabel anfertigen lassen oder runter damit.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Wo kommt der Rahmen her?


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

Isn Transalp denke ich.

Ich find das Weiß bei Sattel, Gabel und Felgendecals etwas viel. Aber ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2013)

Sollte baugleich mit nem Drössiger MT sein.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Isn Transalp denke ich.
> 
> Ich find das Weiß bei Sattel, Gabel und Felgendecals etwas viel. Aber ist Geschmackssache.



Das ist auch meine Vermutung, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sollte baugleich mit nem Drössiger MT sein.



Sag mal Lars, gibt es in Bielefeld jetzt blauen Spinat?


----------



## Nibroc (11. Februar 2013)

ist ein transalp rahmen

den drössiger kannte ich noch garnicht ^^

drössiger hat allerdings beim hinterbau 100-120mm

das translap wahlweise 130mm oder 150mm  (qia designed wippe)


----------



## Edge-540T (11. Februar 2013)

Nibroc schrieb:


> mit etwas mut zur farbe ^^


 
Farbe ist zwar geschmackssache aber die finde ich sieht gut aus und das andere auch

Marcus


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2013)

Qia entwirft meines Wissens auch Wippen für Drössiger-Rahmen.

  @Jens     Na klar! Den grünen Spinat frisst ja schon der Sumsemann! 

Das war mein Drössiger MT. Sollte in etwa identisch sein.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Kaufen dann wohl bei der gleichen Schmiede in Asien ein. Und die kleineren Hersteller haben dann das Problem solche Rahmen nicht exklusiv für sich zu bekommen.


----------



## Junior97 (14. Februar 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2013)

Was isn das rote am Flaschenhalter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (15. Februar 2013)

Ein Gerät zum pumpen von Luft in den Schlauch/Reifen.


----------



## s37 (15. Februar 2013)

s37 schrieb:


> ich hab auch was "neues" im angebot
> 
> 
> vorschläge?
> ...


 

so, jetzt hoffentlich mit foto


----------



## mi2 (15. Februar 2013)

vorschlag. lass es wie es ist . schaut gut aus


----------



## 12die4 (15. Februar 2013)

Ja, schickes Skeen. Obwohl der Rahmen wesentlich älter aussieht, als er ist. Liegt an dem irgendwie altbackenen Dekor-Design von Radon.
Aber insgesamt sehr stimmig. Das Küchenpapier unter den Reifen...


----------



## s37 (15. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, schickes Skeen. Obwohl der Rahmen wesentlich älter aussieht, als er ist. Liegt an dem irgendwie altbackenen Dekor-Design von Radon.
> Aber insgesamt sehr stimmig. Das Küchenpapier unter den Reifen...


 

mit dem dekor-design hab ich auch schon gehadert...geht allerdings auch sehr leicht mit bremsenreiniger weg...die frage ist nur, ob es dann wirklich besser aussieht?!

das küchenpapier...ja ich weiss...wetterbedingt


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Für ein Kellys sehr dezent!


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. Februar 2013)

Stimmt  Aber die aktuelle Modellreihe ist auch wieder etwas weniger farbenfroh geworden^^

Dieser Rahmen stammt aus 2009 oder 2010.


----------



## 12die4 (24. Februar 2013)

Ungewohnte Proportionen am Kellys. Ist das etwa ein Stahlrahmen? Die Rohrquerschnitte sind für Alu nämlich schon extrem dünn. Da ist ja selbst der Durchmesser der Tauchrohre größer. Mir wär das Oberrohr außerdem zu waagerecht. Mit etwas mehr Schräge würden die Leitungen hinterm Sitzrohr auch nicht so ewig lang in der Luft schweben.
Wenn man die weißen Felgen und den extrem langen Vorbau mal ausblendet aber ein schickes Bike.


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. Februar 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ungewohnte Proportionen am Kellys. Ist das etwa ein Stahlrahmen? Die Rohrquerschnitte sind für Alu nämlich schon extrem dünn. Da ist ja selbst der Durchmesser der Tauchrohre größer. Mir wär das Oberrohr außerdem zu waagerecht. Mit etwas mehr Schräge würden die Leitungen hinterm Sitzrohr auch nicht so ewig lang in der Luft schweben.
> Wenn man die weißen Felgen und den extrem langen Vorbau mal ausblendet aber ein schickes Bike.


Nein, ist ein Alurahmen. Gebe ich Dir aber Recht! Ich komme klar mit der Geometrie.

Der Vorbau ist so lang weil ich das FSA Set so geschenkt bekommen habe. Ich bin sehr groß, das passt ausgezeichnet.

Weiss passt nicht meinst du?


----------



## 12die4 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich will nicht sagen, dass es nicht passt. Das Weiss kommt ja auch im Rahmendekor wieder. Allerdings ist das Weiss etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt. Und davon abgesehen bin ich einfach kein Fan von weissen Felgen. Unpraktisch weil ständig schmutzig und es hebt halt Bauteile unvorteilhaft hervor.

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass du sehr groß bist. Das kann man an der Geo des Rades erkennen. Dann führt leider oft kein Weg an so einem langen Vorbau vorbei. Der wächst ja idR mit den Rohrlängen des Rahmens mit. Außerdem war es "damals" noch üblich eher längere Vorbauten zu fahren. Aber sieht halt leider immer nach Hirschgeweih aus...


----------



## floatwork (25. Februar 2013)

was sagt ihr:

es wird eine neue gabel fällig. tapered in weiß oder tapered in schwarz? kann mich nicht entscheiden

urzustand:







hier mal eins mit einer weißen gabel:


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre für schwarz!


----------



## 12die4 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich für weiß, weil der Rahmen im Bereich wo es zur Gabelkrone über geht, eh weiß lackiert ist. Sonst ist dieser weiße Fleck am Rahmen irgendwie ein Fremdkörper!


----------



## radirad (25. Februar 2013)

Schönes Sleek. Nimm weiss.

 @floatwork 
Wie verhält sich den die Fox am Sleek?
Passt sie gut zur abstimmung des Hinterbaus? Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich meinem Sleek RX2012 (Durin) eine Fox einbauen soll oder nicht.


----------



## floatwork (25. Februar 2013)

bin eig. ganz zufrieden (wenn mans straff mag), nur bau ich mir mein altes speci wieder auf und da kommt die gabel rein. hat dann doch nur 90mm federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Februar 2013)

Würde auch zu "schwarz" tendieren.


----------



## floatwork (27. Februar 2013)

jetzt mal schlecht mit photoshop gemacht . schaut gar nicht so schlecht aus

hier das original:


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2013)

hättest mal lieber den rahmen etwas verlängern, und den sattelauszug reduzieren sollen.


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Schwarz passt besser!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Februar 2013)

mach doch einfach das FOX Decal weg, und fertig


----------



## Kriwo (3. März 2013)

Ich wünsche mir endlich schöneres Wetter


----------



## Groudon (3. März 2013)

Du hast wenigstens keinen Schnee. Bei mir liegen noch 5cm Schnee in den Wäldern, keine Sonne und 0-5 Grad zur Zeit.


----------



## Kriwo (3. März 2013)

Ganz so einfach ist es bei mir leider auch nicht. Starte unten bei 180HM im Schlammloch, und bei ~300HM habe ich die Woche abgebrochen, machte einfach keinen Sinn weiterzufahren. Eine Woche vorher bei Minusgraden wunderbar, aber bei der Pampe im Moment nicht wirklich schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. März 2013)

Mein Rad sieht ähnlich aus. Aber bei uns ist langsam fast alles an Schnee weggeschmolzen. Matsch hält sich mittlerweile auch in Grenzen...
Das Rad gefällt mir übrigens ziemlich gut. Ich mag die 960er XTR und die alte Reba.


----------



## 12die4 (3. März 2013)

Ja, schickes Hardtail.
Meins sah heute auch ähnlich aus und das obwohl ich relativ schnell gemerkt habe, dass mit Trails wenig geht im Moment. Hier sind im Wald noch Schnee/Eis-Reste, die am tauen sind und dadurch spiegelglatt sind. Wo kein Schnee ist, wird der Trail ca. 15cm tief (Matsch). Dazu wurde auch noch einer der Trails, die ich probiert habe, von einem Rückerfahrzeug nahezu unfahrbar gemacht. DAS nenn ich mal Waldbodenzerstörung und nicht das, was die militanten Wanderer uns immer vorwerfen wollen...
Trotzdem spaßig, das erste Mal seit Wochen wieder ein bissl Sonne tanken zu können. Also keep rollin'.


----------



## Michelangelo (3. März 2013)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir endlich schöneres Wetter



Alles nur eine Frage des Untergrundes. Abseits der asphaltierten Wege hatte der Boden die Konsistenz von Nutella und da ich auf eine größere Putzaktion keine Lust hatte.....


----------



## Kriwo (3. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Rad gefällt mir übrigens ziemlich gut. Ich mag die 960er XTR und die alte Reba.



Danke. Das ist im Moment mein Sorglos-biken-Bike. Einfach draufsetzen und fahren, fahren, fahren. Es ist zwar die letzte Zeit etwas schwerer geworden, aber dafür auch deutlich haltbarer, was mir letztendlich viel mehr Spaß macht. Weiß garnicht wann ich zuletzt daran was reparieren musste . Und die Reba funktioniert auch noch super, bestimmt schon über 15.000km gelaufen und bis auf neues Öl noch nie etwas bekommen.




> Alles nur eine Frage des Untergrundes. Abseits der asphaltierten Wege hatte der Boden die Konsistenz von Nutella und da ich auf eine größere Putzaktion keine Lust hatte.....



Das schaffe ich hier auch, aber ich fahre doch sooo gerne im Wald


----------



## Sahnie (4. März 2013)

Gerade fertig gebastelt. Mein neues Tourenrad (mit gebrauchtem Rahmen)...sieht deftiger aus als es ist. Sind V+H 100 mm und wiegt unter 12 Kilogramm...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (4. März 2013)

Passt soweit gut zusammen. Schon lustig, wenn man bedenkt, dass 100mm Federweg "damals" als Enduro durchgingen. ^^
Aber ich würde wenigstens dem Namen entsprechend etwas griffigere Reifen montieren. RaceKing hinten, okay. Aber vorn geht das mMn nur auf CC-Rennfeilen.



...wenn ich mir den Hintergrund allerdings angucke... Vielleicht sind Slicks doch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Sahnie (4. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Passt soweit gut zusammen. Schon lustig, wenn man bedenkt, dass 100mm Federweg "damals" als Enduro durchgingen. ^^
> Aber ich würde wenigstens dem Namen entsprechend etwas griffigere Reifen montieren. RaceKing hinten, okay. Aber vorn geht das mMn nur auf CC-Rennfeilen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das waren damals die Varioräder, den Federweg konnte man am Dämpfer auch auf 130 mm verstellen. Ich wohne im Norden, so sieht das bei uns fast überall aus, das Rad ist also nur Spaß. Genauso könnte ich auf den Feldwegen mit einem Rennrad mit stabileren Reifen fahren...


----------



## 12die4 (4. März 2013)

Ich weiß, ich komme auch aus dem Norden. Aber bin froh, dass ich jetzt in bergigeren Regionen wohne. ^^


----------



## Al_Gebra (13. März 2013)

Sehr schöne Bikes...ich könnte mir den Thread stundenlang anschauen. Ich sehe aber an nahezu allen Bikes keine Beleuchtung. Habt ihr wirklich keine oder habt ihr die aus ästhetischen Gründen nur für das Bild abmontiert? Immerhin geht es in diesem Thread um "normale" Bikes.


----------



## 12die4 (13. März 2013)

Ein "normales" Mountainbike hat keine Beleuchtung. Genauso wenig wie Katzenaugen oder Schutzbleche. 
Nein, mal im Ernst. Beleuchtung kommt mir ans Rad nur, wenn ich einen Nightride vor habe. Hier geht es um CC und Touren Räder. Damit sind MTBs gemeint, die nicht gleich für den Downhill-Einsatz gedacht sind, sondern für sportlich-ambitionierte sowie Freizeit-Touren abseits der Straßen und da braucht es sicher keine StVO-zugelassene Beleuchtung.


----------



## knartzt (13. März 2013)

Komisch, an meinem Rad ist so ein Ding dran, wenn es dunkel wird, ich drauf drücke und eine kleine Sonne rauskommt ;-)

Wenn man sein Rad bei Dunkelheit benutzt, sollte schon ein Licht dransein. Alleine der eigenen Sichtbarkeit im Verkehr...


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2013)

Stimmt schon.  Aber viele von uns sind zu 95% im hellen unterwegs und die Lampen am Lenker sehen einfach nicht schön aus.

Hinten habe ich auch oft so einen kleinen Frogg dran, der stört ja kaum und man sieht mich wenigstens von hinten. 

Aber 90% aller MTB's sind nunmal "naturbelassen".  Also keinerlei StVO-Zeugs.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. März 2013)

Nun mit Magura TS6 120mm und negativ montiertem Vorbau (da die TS6 recht hoch baut), muss die Tage mal testen ob mir das so taugt und vor allem dazu auch den Sattel noch anders einstellen 







Al_Gebra schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes...ich könnte mir den Thread stundenlang anschauen. Ich sehe aber an nahezu allen Bikes keine Beleuchtung. Habt ihr wirklich keine oder habt ihr die aus ästhetischen Gründen nur für das Bild abmontiert? Immerhin geht es in diesem Thread um "normale" Bikes.



Ähm nö, am normalen MTB ist eben kein Licht. Das ist im Rucksack, sollte ich abzeichnen, dass eine Tour etwas länger geht. Da das aber nur hingeklickt wird will ich das im Gelände nicht immer dran haben. Nervt dann nur.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2013)

Eluveitie 

Und das Cotic gefällt mir auch.


----------



## arne_91 (16. März 2013)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem, hat einige Änderungen gegeben:





Neu sind die Reverb-Stütze und der Umbau auf 1x10. Für letzteren bin ich momentan noch auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung. Durch das 32er-Blatt und das PressFit-Innenlager wird es wohl auf die e.13 xcx st mit Sattelrohrmontage hinauslaufen, obwohl ich über 80  für ein derart kleines Bauteil schon sehr ambitioniert finde.

Geplant sind noch leichtere Laufräder, ein dezenterer Vorbau und irgendwann auch XT-Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Hier mal reinschauen: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=56&osCsid=gl02ai2iq602cf7cvju3hc6hb2

Deutlich günstiger als e.13 und bei mir funktioniert die mit Tretlagermontage einwandfrei


----------



## arne_91 (16. März 2013)

> Hier mal reinschauen: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index...cf7cvju3hc6hb2
> 
> Deutlich günstiger als e.13 und bei mir funktioniert die mit Tretlagermontage einwandfrei



Tretlagermontage geht bei mir nicht, aber die XCR ST sieht aus als könnte sie passen. Wie läuft denn die Bestellung/Lieferung nach Deutschland? Wie lange dauert's ungefähr?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Lief total unauffällig/reibungslos. Dauert eben statt 2 Tage ungefähr 5 Tage bis das Päckchen da ist.
Versand ist mit 2,50 Pfund günstig wie ich finde.


----------



## 12die4 (16. März 2013)

Versteh den Aufbau nicht so ganz, wenn ich ehrlich bin.

1) 1fach-Schaltung? Macht mMn nur an Bikes Sinn, die entweder von World-Cup Fahrer mit entsprechenden Beinen bewegt werden oder an Enduros/DHler bei denen es um maximale Bodenfreiheit geht. An einem Race-Fully schränkt das als Normalo nur Vmax und fahrbare Steigung ein.
2) In dieselbe Kerbe schlägt die Reverb. Wozu bitte bei dem Federweg? Wenn man ein 29er mit 120mm Federweg aufwärts oder ein 26er mit 140mm aufwärts fährt, okay.
3) Und dann in der Kombi noch Lenkerhörnchen.

Kann es sein, dass du gemerkt hast, dass du eigentlich besser ein AM-Fully gekauft hättest und du das jetzt mit Umbauten korrigieren willst? Sowas geht leider selten gut. Wenn dem so ist, solltest du dich auch nach einem echten AM umsehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Versteh den Aufbau nicht so ganz, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> 
> 1) 1fach-Schaltung? Macht mMn nur an Bikes Sinn, die entweder von World-Cup Fahrer mit entsprechenden Beinen bewegt werden oder an Enduros/DHler bei denen es um maximale Bodenfreiheit geht. An einem Race-Fully schränkt das als Normalo nur Vmax und fahrbare Steigung ein.



Halte ich für bedenklich. Fahre auch 1-fach am Carbon Hardtail (36T) und könnte damit problemlos ein Rennen fahren. 
Klar wirds unten raus bei schnellen Abfahrten knapp, aber Vorne nicht schalten zu müssen/können hat was 

In richtig verblocktem Gelände könnte ich mir auch eine Reverb vorstellen, da ist es mit Sattel oben schon manchmal heikel.


----------



## Groudon (17. März 2013)

Ich finde die Fragen auch egal.

Ich werde z.B. an meinem 120mm-Fully ebenfalls eine Reverb anbauen, weil sie MIR eben mehr Sicherheit bietet, als eine starre Stütze. Auch werde ich an meinem Rad 25mm Felgen verbauen, was du wohl auch für überdimensioniert findest.

Wenns mir passt?! Und wenn ihm die 1x10 Sache passt, soll er es doch machen. 

Ich finde es ein schönes Rad!


----------



## Fettkonserve (17. März 2013)

Das Fahrrad sieht in echt sicher gut aus, aber die miese Fotoqualität macht das zunichte. Also her mit einem guten Bild in seiner natürlichen Umgebung 

Und 1x10 hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber was bringt mir 32x11 als schnellster Gang an einem 26er!?
Zudem könnte vorne bereits ein Singlespeed-Kettenblatt ohne Kettenführung ausreichen, damit die Kette bleibt. Durch die höheren Zähne und die fehlenden Steighilfen (hier: Fallhilfen) hat es bei mir am 1x10 super funktioniert.


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

@Groudon: Wenn es dir passt, fahr es so. Ich sag nur, dass es auf den ersten Blick nicht so wirklich Sinn zu machen scheint. Kommt immer darauf an, was der Besitzer damit fahren will. Aber grundsätzlich finde ich die Kombination schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Tundra HT (17. März 2013)

Hier mal mein neuester Spross in meiner kleinen Radfamilie. Wollte mal eins mit einem möglichst breiten Einsatzgebiet haben. Kleine Änderungen sind zum Teil schon vorgenommen worden und erfolgen noch im Laufe der kommenden Saison. Momentan wiegts 12,94kg. D.h. da muß noch etwas Speck von den Hüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne_91 (17. März 2013)

> Versteh den Aufbau nicht so ganz, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> 
> 1) 1fach-Schaltung? Macht mMn nur an Bikes Sinn, die entweder von World-Cup Fahrer mit entsprechenden Beinen bewegt werden oder an Enduros/DHler bei denen es um maximale Bodenfreiheit geht. An einem Race-Fully schränkt das als Normalo nur Vmax und fahrbare Steigung ein.



Das Rad war ursprünglich ganz normal mit 3x10 ausgestattet, ich bewege das Rad aber zu 99% in leichtem Mittelgebirge und habe festgestellt, dass ich ohnehin eigentlich nur der 32er-Blatt nutze, deshalb der Umbau auf 1-fach. Ob das dann tatsächlich dauerhaft so bleiben wird, oder ich vll doch noch auf 2-fach umbaue, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich es bislang noch nicht ausführlich testen konnte. Was die Vmax angeht, Straße fahre ich mit dem Rad nur, wenn es nicht anders geht und für alle anderen Bereiche haben mir die ca. 35 km/h die ich mit 32/11 erreichen kann ausgereicht.



> 2) In dieselbe Kerbe schlägt die Reverb. Wozu bitte bei dem Federweg? Wenn man ein 29er mit 120mm Federweg aufwärts oder ein 26er mit 140mm aufwärts fährt, okay.



Original ist das Rad mit einer Carbonstütze ausgestattet und hat somit auch keinen Schnellspanner. Da ich aber auf einigen Trails gerne etwas mehr Freiheit haben wollte, es hier aber einen häufigen Wechsel zwischen Trails und einfachen Fahrpassagen gibt, habe ich mich für die Reverb entschieden.



> 3) Und dann in der Kombi noch Lenkerhörnchen.



Die Dinger habe ich bislang an jedem MTB gefahren, ich finde es einfach angenehm mal umgreifen zu können und finde sie auch beim bergauf fahren hilfreich.



> Kann es sein, dass du gemerkt hast, dass du eigentlich besser ein AM-Fully gekauft hättest und du das jetzt mit Umbauten korrigieren willst? Sowas geht leider selten gut. Wenn dem so ist, solltest du dich auch nach einem echten AM umsehen.



Ein Stück weit hast du mit deiner Vermutung sicher Recht, es gibt durchaus die Überlegung irgendwann auf eine Rahmen/Gabelkombination mit mehr Federweg zu wechseln. Dennoch ist das Rad, so wie es jetzt ausgestattet ist durchaus auf meinen Einsatzbereich zugeschnitten, es geht dank der Geometrie gut bergauf, bietet mir aber auch im Downhill (noch) ausreichend Reserven.



> Das Fahrrad sieht in echt sicher gut aus, aber die miese Fotoqualität macht das zunichte. Also her mit einem guten Bild in seiner natürlichen Umgebung
> 
> Und 1x10 hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber was bringt mir 32x11 als schnellster Gang an einem 26er!?
> Zudem könnte vorne bereits ein Singlespeed-Kettenblatt ohne Kettenführung ausreichen, damit die Kette bleibt. Durch die höheren Zähne und die fehlenden Steighilfen (hier: Fallhilfen) hat es bei mir am 1x10 super funktioniert.



Ein besseres Bild in seiner natürlichen Umgebung würde ich sehr gerne zeigen, wenn denn der Frühling endlich mal kommen würde 

An ein Singlespeed-kettenblatt habe ich auch gedacht, allerdings habe ich da trotzdem noch etwas Bedenken, dass sich die Kette verabschiedet, wenn es mal etwas ruppiger wird.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad sieht in echt sicher gut aus, aber die miese Fotoqualität macht das zunichte. Also her mit einem guten Bild in seiner natürlichen Umgebung
> 
> Und 1x10 hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber was bringt mir 32x11 als schnellster Gang an einem 26er!?
> Zudem könnte vorne bereits ein Singlespeed-Kettenblatt ohne Kettenführung ausreichen, damit die Kette bleibt. Durch die höheren Zähne und die fehlenden Steighilfen (hier: Fallhilfen) hat es bei mir am 1x10 super funktioniert.



Also bei mir funktioniert das nicht ohne Kefü, trotz DH/SSP Kettenblatt. Die Zähne sind länger, aber perfekt halten tut es nicht. Dann direkt XX1.


----------



## the donkey (17. März 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Gerade fertig gebastelt. Mein neues Tourenrad (mit gebrauchtem Rahmen)...sieht deftiger aus als es ist. Sind V+H 100 mm und wiegt unter 12 Kilogramm...



Nettes Bike! Aber mach zu Deiner eigenen Sicherheit entweder den Schnellspanner vorn zu oder montier diesen richtig!!!


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

@Tundra HT: Sehr schickes Radl. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal Probefahren. Ob es dauerhaft was für mich wär, keine Ahnung. Hatte das Genius 930 aber längere Zeit im Auge, bis ich dann doch was gebrauchtes gekauft hab. Das Scott fährt sich sicher geil, an dem 2013er Design fehlt mir nur leider irgendwie ein Farbakzent. Dieses nüchterne Schwarz/Weiß ist irgendwie ein wenig langweilig.
 @arnieboy: Gut, wenn du keine ernstzunehmenden Berge erklimmen willst, reicht nen 32er Blatt bestimmt. Ich kann halt nur von mir sprechen und ich hätte keine Lust mein Rad erstmal umbauen zu müssen, wenn ich dann mal in die Alpen will. Da hättest du mit dem einen Blatt mit Sicherheit Probleme. Ich würde wirklich über 2fach nachdenken. Da wäre bei deiner Beschreibung nach vermutlich sowas wie 26/38 für dich gut. Recht wenig Überschneidung, höhere Vmax und besseres Klettervermögen.
Bevor du dir eine Kefü an das CC-Fully montierst, versuch es bitte wirklich erstmal mit einem SSP-Kettenblatt. Eine Kefü gehört nach meinem Gespür noch weniger an ein CC-Bike. Ist dir überhaupt schon so häufig die Kette abgesprungen? Mir mit ganz konservativem 3x9 ist das bislang vielleicht fünf Mal passiert (in 3 Jahren).
Wegen dem Wetter: Nun mal nicht mosern und raus mit dir. Macht auch im Matsch Spaß, auch wenn man es nicht ganz so krachen lassen kann.


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Nettes Bike! Aber mach zu Deiner eigenen Sicherheit entweder den Schnellspanner vorn zu oder montier diesen richtig!!!



Der Schnellspanner ist zu und wenn man über die Feldwege fährt ist es egal in welcher Richtung der Hebel zeigt, es ist schlicht kein Hindernis dort welches den Hebel aufhebeln könnte... Und Federgabeln haben seit 10 Jahren eine Sicherung gegen den plötzlichen Verlust des Vorderrades.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. März 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Nettes Bike! Aber mach zu Deiner eigenen Sicherheit entweder den Schnellspanner vorn zu oder montier diesen richtig!!!



nicht nur das, sieht auch noch ziemlich bekloppt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (17. März 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Der Schnellspanner ist zu und wenn man über die Feldwege fährt ist es egal in welcher Richtung der Hebel zeigt, es ist schlicht kein Hindernis dort welches den Hebel aufhebeln könnte... Und Federgabeln haben seit 10 Jahren eine Sicherung gegen den plötzlichen Verlust des Vorderrades.



Wofür brauchst du dann über haupt ein Fully ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Hier passt's auch rein....











Aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse immernoch  jungfreulich...


----------



## arne_91 (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Wetter: Nun mal nicht mosern und raus mit dir. Macht auch im Matsch Spaß, auch wenn man es nicht ganz so krachen lassen kann.



Gegen Matsch habe ich auch nichts, aber hier sind die Wälder immer noch voller Schnee und die Straßen voller Salz, da verzichte ich dann doch lieber... Aber glaub mir, ich bin schon so ungeduldig, sobald der Schnee weg ist, gehts wieder los


----------



## the donkey (17. März 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Der Schnellspanner ist zu und wenn man über die Feldwege fährt ist es egal in welcher Richtung der Hebel zeigt, es ist schlicht kein Hindernis dort welches den Hebel aufhebeln könnte... Und Federgabeln haben seit 10 Jahren eine Sicherung gegen den plötzlichen Verlust des Vorderrades.



Kein Thema! Ich hab die Schmerzen ja nicht für den Fall .......  
Viel Spaß weiter mit dem Rad


----------



## Sahnie (17. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du dann über haupt ein Fully ?


Ich bin alt und habe 20 Fahrräder, sammelt sich im Laufe der Jahre so an...


----------



## Jumpstumper (17. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier passt's auch rein....



Boah, sehr sehr lecker


----------



## Michelangelo (17. März 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich bin alt und habe 20 Fahrräder, sammelt sich im Laufe der Jahre so an...


----------



## Northern lite (17. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse immernoch  jungfreulich...



sei zärtlich beim entjungfern


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Klar wie Klosbrühe ...


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

dit Salsa sieht echt lecker aus, und schnell 

der rote streifen an den Felgen/Reifen, ist das so oder irgendwie nachgeholfen?

achja was wiegt der Bock eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

Jo, das Salsa gefällt mir auch. Obwohl eigentlich nicht mein Fall, machen sich die roten Zierstreifen am Reifen hier ganz gut. Sieht sehr schnell aus. Hat der Rahmen eigentlich ein Gelenk am Hinterrad oder wird das ähnlich wie beim Scalpel mit Flexstreben gemacht? Lässt sich auf dem Foto nicht erkennen.

Aber wieder mal ein Rad, wo ich mir wünschen würde, dass es die XTR Bremsen nicht bloß in Chrom-Optik sondern schwarz geben würde...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Die Streifen der Reifen sind so.
Die Sitzstreben haben kein Horstlink - Lager und arbeiten tatsächlich ähnlich wie die Scalpel - Kettenstreben.
Es soll wohl halten?!? Beim Salsa - Softtail haben die das schon länger...

Gewicht aktuell nicht gewogen ;  11,2kg alter Stand mit schweren Schläuchen  und ungekürzten Leitungen...


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

Ich ab sie auch





Und das sogar in Blau!


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

oha, kannte das nur von den Panarcer Reifen ...  hat aber was ...  

das matte Univega ist auch schick  ...  

sag mal, wo fährst du eigentlich immer so spazieren, Deister?


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Auch im Deister, ansonsten hier bei mir zu Hause, im Teutoburger Wald, ab und zu im Harz oder auch mal in einem Deiner Reviere den HaBe's.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

ja arco jetzt solltest du nur noch zum fahren kommen...

Das salsa ist ein geiler bock...


----------



## InoX (18. März 2013)

Mir gefällt das Salsa nicht so. Da finde ich die Proportionen zu extrem verschoben. Die schlichte schwarze Ausstattung hingegen gefällt mir gut


----------



## Groudon (18. März 2013)

Gibt es die X-King mit dem Blau irgendwo im Einzelhandel oder auch die X-King ohne die orange Schrift nur?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Salsa nicht so. Da finde ich die Proportionen zu extrem verschoben. Die schlichte schwarze Ausstattung hingegen gefällt mir gut




du bist ja acuh bekennender twenty...wi**er 

habs zensuriert bevor sich jemand daran stört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Gibt es die X-King mit dem Blau irgendwo im Einzelhandel oder auch die X-King ohne die orange Schrift nur?



Nein, die gibt es nur über die Fahrradindustrie an fertigen Bikes.


----------



## waldtierMV (19. März 2013)

Hey werte Gemeinde,

Habe mir übern Winter ein Hardtail zusammengebaut.
Rahmen hier aus dem Forum und zunächst "Resteteile" verbaut.

Ein paar Tage Sonne hatten wir ja schon ;-)







Ich weiß, Spacer und negativer Vorbau... Aaaber das hat für mich auch noch einen anderen Sinn: Der Blick auf den Radcomputer ist wesentlich angenehmer! ;-)

Viele Grüße an euch...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Spacer und negativen Vorbau finde ich gar nicht schlimm. Wenn das mit dem Winkel des OR halbwegs passt sieht es sogar gut aus.

"Komisch" finde ich eher die Sattelstellung, da würde ich einfach runterrutschen.
Sonst aber ein hübsches Rad, der XTC Rahmen gefällt!


----------



## 12die4 (19. März 2013)

Jo, der Rahmen ist einfach und einfach hübsch. Die Gabel würde mit aufs Rahmendekor abgestimmten Aufklebern noch besser ins Bild passen. Sattelstellung finde ich auch bedenklich.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Mir würde eine weiße Gabel ganz gut am Giant gefallen. Ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut.


----------



## waldtierMV (19. März 2013)

Hey,



Crimson_ schrieb:


> "Komisch" finde ich eher die Sattelstellung, da würde ich einfach runterrutschen.


 
Jap, das war die erste kleine Testrunde nach`m Aufbau und da bin ich tatsächlich runter gerutscht  -> ist schon korrigiert, auch mit anderer Sattelstütze. die 350mm GIANT-Stütze war zu kurz und da hatte ich zunächst die CB Cobalt 3 vom Fully genommen. Nun ist eine Crankbrothers Cobalt 2 400mm mit silberner Klemmung verbaut.



12die4 schrieb:


> Die Gabel würde mit aufs Rahmendekor abgestimmten Aufklebern noch besser ins Bild passen.


 
Die Gabel ist gerade verkauft worden -> genau aus dem genannten Grund. Im Bikemarkt hab i nun bei ner 2012er Reba RLT mit silbernem Dekor zugeschlagen -> warte noch aufs Paket 

Weiterhin aus dem Bikemarkt schon agekommen ist eine komplette XT-3x10 Gruppe inkl. Bremsen und Pedalen die ich aber 2-fach fahren werde, also 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfer hab i auch schon 

Ebenso 2012er Crosstrail LRS aus dem Bikemarkt...

Wird wohl ein "IBC Bikemarkt Bike" -> ICBB 



InoX schrieb:


> Ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut.


 
THX, aktuelle Bilder folgen nach dem weiteren Umbau...

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (20. März 2013)

On the Hometrail. Erste Runde am Heiligenberg, bergauf gemütlich, bergab sauschnell die Kiste.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Ich dachte schon Du wärst Heute bei uns unterwegs gewesen. Da gibt's nämlich auch den Heiligen Berg.


----------



## Tundra HT (20. März 2013)

Der hier ist am Bodensee...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Zentrales Niedersachsen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Heiligenberg


----------



## 12die4 (21. März 2013)

Sieht spaßig aus die Gegend. Aber warum ist bei euch der Boden so trocken? Bei uns würde man im Schlamm versinken.


----------



## Groudon (21. März 2013)

Und bei mir liegen 5cm Neuschnee. ICH KANNS.NICHT MEHR SEHEN. :'(


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2013)

Dito


----------



## Tundra HT (21. März 2013)

es lag an den schattigen stellen auch noch schnee rum. ansonsten gings. der Untergrund am Heiligenberg trocknet recht schnell ab im gegensatz zu manch anderen berg hier um die ecke...


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Sieht spaßig aus die Gegend. Aber warum ist bei euch der Boden so trocken? Bei uns würde man im Schlamm versinken.



Viel Sandboden und verhältnismäßig wenig Schnee bei uns in der Region, auch schon im Dezember als überall Schnee lag war hier keiner!


----------



## Markusdn (21. März 2013)

Ich traue mich auch mal, hier ein Foto von meinem noch fast jungfäulichen Bergmonster 





Allzeit gute Fahrt
Gruss
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (21. März 2013)

Der mit Alcantara neu bezogene Speedneedle Sattel hat nochmal unglaubliche 9g rausgeholt (vorher 100g, jetzt 91g)  

Jetzt wiegt mein Rocky 9.501g 
















Na gut....mit dem Schlamm auf den Fotos nachgewogene 10,8kg


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Meins hat oohne Schlamm aber mit Pedalen ca. 10,6 Kg in 19,5 Zoll. Ich frage mich gerade wo die 1,1 kG Differenz herkommen. Bis auf Laufräder, Sattel und Sattelstütze wüßte ich nicht wo ich da anders aufgestellt bin...





OK, bei mir sind auch noch die optisch furchtbaren Bar Ends drauf.


----------



## Junior97 (21. März 2013)

Jens würdest du bitte diese Bar Ends entfernen ?! An deinen anderen 10 000 Bikes brauchst du sie auch nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

sattelstützenspanner, bremsen, deine lassos, Bremsscheiben...usw...

Meins war am schluss 10,2kg...

Jens das ist doch das MSL das du hast oder??? er hat ja das RSL...oder??


----------



## 12die4 (21. März 2013)

Naja, ob die Bremsscheiben so ins Gewicht fallen...
Laufräder sind wohl wirklich schwerer, kommt natürlich auch auf die Naben/Speichen an. Aber ich schätze anhand der Felgen mal ein Gewicht von ca. 1350gr. (-120gr). Entfall Lenkerhörchen (-50gr).  Sattel und Stütze schätze ich mal auf (-200gr). Leichtere Sattelklemme (-30gr), leichtere Schnellspanner (-60gr), leichtere Bremsen (-70gr). Dafür schwerere Gabel (+50gr) aber nicht genau zu erkennen, welche Fox/SID da verbaut sind. Den Rest vom Cockpit kann man nicht erkennen. Macht summa summarum eine Differenz von knapp 500gr.

Glaube übrigens auch nicht, dass das Rad mit Schlamm 10,8 und ohne 9,5 wiegen soll. Schaff das erstmal, ein Kilo Schlamm am Rad aufzusammeln. Und so dreckig sieht's jetzt auch nicht aus. GPS wiegt höchstens 200gr.

EDIT: Die Barends finde ich übrigens sehr sinnig. Zumindest, wenn man so einen schmalen Lenker fährt. Hab ich am Hardtail auch und werde ich niemals abbauen. Am Fully probier ich jetzt aber mal die Kombi: breiter Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau, no Barends.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

im album gibts ne teileliste...Da sind einige sachen leichter als von dir angegeben.


----------



## mrwulf (21. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, ob die Bremsscheiben so ins Gewicht fallen...
> Laufräder sind wohl wirklich schwerer, kommt natürlich auch auf die Naben/Speichen an. Aber ich schätze anhand der Felgen mal ein Gewicht von ca. 1350gr. (-120gr). Entfall Lenkerhörchen (-50gr).  Sattel und Stütze schätze ich mal auf (-200gr). Leichtere Sattelklemme (-30gr), leichtere Schnellspanner (-60gr), leichtere Bremsen (-70gr). Dafür schwerere Gabel (+50gr) aber nicht genau zu erkennen, welche Fox/SID da verbaut sind. Den Rest vom Cockpit kann man nicht erkennen. Macht summa summarum eine Differenz von knapp 500gr.
> 
> Glaube übrigens auch nicht, dass das Rad mit Schlamm 10,8 und ohne 9,5 wiegen soll. Schaff das erstmal, ein Kilo Schlamm am Rad aufzusammeln. Und so dreckig sieht's jetzt auch nicht aus. GPS wiegt höchstens 200gr.
> ...



Feuchter Schlamm, insbesondere schön viel hinter dem Tretlager aufgetürmt ist richtig schwer 

Hier noch eine "alte" Teileliste. Da haben sich Details geändert. Und im Gegensatz zu Deinem MSL habe ich fast durchgängig leichte Teile verbaut.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, ob die Bremsscheiben so ins Gewicht fallen...
> Laufräder sind wohl wirklich schwerer, kommt natürlich auch auf die Naben/Speichen an. Aber ich schätze anhand der Felgen mal ein Gewicht von ca. 1350gr. (-120gr). Entfall Lenkerhörchen (-50gr).  Sattel und Stütze schätze ich mal auf (-200gr). Leichtere Sattelklemme (-30gr), leichtere Schnellspanner (-60gr), leichtere Bremsen (-70gr). Dafür schwerere Gabel (+50gr) aber nicht genau zu erkennen, welche Fox/SID da verbaut sind. Den Rest vom Cockpit kann man nicht erkennen. Macht summa summarum eine Differenz von knapp 500gr.
> 
> Glaube übrigens auch nicht, dass das Rad mit Schlamm 10,8 und ohne 9,5 wiegen soll. Schaff das erstmal, ein Kilo Schlamm am Rad aufzusammeln. Und so dreckig sieht's jetzt auch nicht aus. GPS wiegt höchstens 200gr.
> ...



Lenker ist übrigens Schmolke in 580mm und der Vorbau Syntace.


----------



## alli333i (22. März 2013)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> Und 1x10 hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber was bringt mir 32x11 als schnellster Gang an einem 26er!?




also ich fahre damit bis 45km/h relativ entspannt..... muss man halt etwas schneller treten, geht aber noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (22. März 2013)

@_ohneworte_: Laut Teileliste ist es kein Schmolke sondern ein Volcar. Was auch immer das für ein Hersteller sein soll.

Aber die Rockys sind jedenfalls beides geile Bikes. Das schwarze RSL würde mir noch etwas besser gefallen. Das einzige, was ich am Elements nicht so toll finde, ist der durchhängende Dämpfer. Sieht immer bissl komisch aus (siehe auch Santa Cruz Tallboy etc). Wisst ihr was ich mein? Find's schicker, wenn der Dämpfer entweder mit Oberrohr oder Sitzstrebe parallel liegt.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_ohneworte_: Laut Teileliste ist es kein Schmolke sondern ein Volcar. Was auch immer das für ein Hersteller sein soll.
> 
> Aber die Rockys sind jedenfalls beides geile Bikes. Das schwarze RSL würde mir noch etwas besser gefallen. Das einzige, was ich am Elements nicht so toll finde, ist der durchhängende Dämpfer. Sieht immer bissl komisch aus (siehe auch Santa Cruz Tallboy etc). Wisst ihr was ich mein? Find's schicker, wenn der Dämpfer entweder mit Oberrohr oder Sitzstrebe parallel liegt.


Meiner ist aber ein Schmolke!


----------



## zuki (23. März 2013)

Aufpoliert für 2013.


----------



## arne_91 (23. März 2013)

Mit einem besseren Bild vom Haibike kann ich leider noch nicht dienen, da ich noch immer auf meine Kettenführung warte, aber ich habe die Woche meinem alten Specialized-Hardtail eine Frischzellenkur verpasst.
Der Rahmen begleitet mich schon ein paar Jahre und wurde mal mehr, mal weniger genutzt, da ich die Geometrie aber ganz gut finde habe ich mich entschlossen ihn als Zweitrad für die Stadt und das Training auf Forstwegen und Straße aufzubauen. Inzwischen sind dann vom Ursprungszustand auch nur noch Rahmen und Bremsen übrig geblieben. Anfang der Woche habe ich dann noch die Schaltung von 3x7 mit alten Acera-Komponenten auf 1x9 umgebaut und das Ganze dann heute mal Probe gefahren. Geht ganz gut voran, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der gesamte Aufbau noch keine 200  gekostet hat.













So langsam dürfte dann übrigens doch mal der Frühling kommen, es war ar..hkalt!


----------



## 12die4 (23. März 2013)

Ganz schickes Retro-Speci. Das Gelb hat was.
 @_ohneworte_: Mag ja sein, aber dann versteh ich den Zusammenhang nicht. Ging doch um die beiden Rockys oben.

Hab mal die ersten Bilder von meinem Epic gemacht. Heute das erste Mal bewegt. Allerdings stimmt noch so einiges nicht. Vorallem die Pedale. Die alten XTs müssen runter und Look Quartz drauf. Allerdings hat der Vorbesitzer die Pedale wohl nicht gefettet und so sehr angeknallt, dass das Pedal auf der Antriebsseite nicht mehr abgeht. Selbst der Händler hat da kapituliert. Jetzt muss ich nochmal bei nem Spezialisten hier in der Gegend anfragen, ob er sich da dran traut und z.B. die Pedalachse aufbohrt. Wenn nicht, muss der Verkäufer (auch nen Händler) da nochmal ran. Das wär dann schon die dritte Reklamation nach Laufrädern und Gabel. *kotz*

Hatte schon die ganze Kluft an und wollte nach dem Abholen des Rads gleich mal ein paar Trails runter düsen. Aber so bin ich dann doch nur auf Forstwegen heimgerollt.

Weitere anstehende Änderungen:
- Vorbau kürzer und leichter (Ritchey WCS C260, 80mm, 6 Grad, evtl. dann auch negativ gedreht).
- Lenker breiter und leichter (Ritchey Superlogic 2X oder Easton EC70 XC Wide)
- neue Griffe (SRAM Locking Contour Foam)
- Reifen werden von 2.1/2.0 auf 2.3/2.2 umgerüstet. Sind für meinen Geschmack einfach etwas zu schmal so. Liegen bereits bereit.

Und dann muss ich nochmal die Bremsen checken. Da fehlt noch der Biss.














Hoffe unter dem Strich die 10kg Marke zu knacken. Wird aber knapp.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ganz schickes Retro-Speci. Das Gelb hat was.
> @_ohneworte_: Mag ja sein, aber dann versteh ich den Zusammenhang nicht. Ging doch um die beiden Rockys oben.



Genau darum ging es ja, an meinem (dem roten) Rocky ist der Schmolke verbaut und kann somit nicht in der Teileliste vom schwatten stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HavannaClub (23. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Vorallem die Pedale. Die alten XTs müssen runter und Look Quartz drauf. Allerdings hat der Vorbesitzer die Pedale wohl nicht gefettet und so sehr angeknallt, dass das Pedal auf der Antriebsseite nicht mehr abgeht. Selbst der Händler hat da kapituliert. Jetzt muss ich nochmal bei nem Spezialisten hier in der Gegend anfragen, ob er sich da dran traut und z.B. die Pedalachse aufbohrt.



Wenn du Ostersonntag oder Montag Lust und Laune hast...mache ich dir das Pedal ab. Und danach eine kleine Runde im Stromberg...Vorraussetzung ist...besseres Wetter wie jetzt...es schneit 

Genaues per PN

Gruss


----------



## 12die4 (23. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau darum ging es ja, an meinem (dem roten) Rocky ist der Schmolke verbaut und kann somit nicht in der Teileliste vom schwatten stehen!




Uupps, hatte irgendwie gedacht, das rote Rocky war von jemand anderem. Auch weil es unter deinem Avatar nicht aufgelistet steht. Jetzt hab ich's gecheckt. 
 @HavannaClub: Und wie würdest du das machen? Der Händler hat jetzt jedenfalls bei dem Versuch auch noch den Sechskant ausgenudelt. Also mit konventionellen Methoden geht da glaube ich nix mehr.


----------



## HavannaClub (23. März 2013)

ausbohren oder anbohren und mit anderen Hilfsmitteln...Achse geht natürlich kaputt!


----------



## 12die4 (23. März 2013)

Die Achse ist mir sowas von *******gal. Die Pedale wären eh höchstens noch für nen Zehner im Bikemarkt gelandet. 
Hauptsache die Kurbel bleibt unversehrt.
Ich werd erstmal den Händler um die Ecke nochmal fragen. Der rüstet z.B. auch Hinterbaulager auf, wenn die serienmäßigen minderwertig sind und so weiter. Daher sollte der in solchen Fällen durchaus kompetent sein. Geht mir nur darum, dass ich vom Händler eine entsprechende Kulanz erwarte, wenn die Kurbel doch beschädigt wird, was ich von einer Privatperson natürlich nicht verlangen kann.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Aufpoliert für 2013.




Zuki, hohl dir endlich mal nen 29er...sieht gut aus aber mit 29er wärst du besser dran...


----------



## HavannaClub (23. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Die Achse ist mir sowas von *******gal. Die Pedale wären eh höchstens noch für nen Zehner im Bikemarkt gelandet.
> Hauptsache die Kurbel bleibt unversehrt.
> Ich werd erstmal den Händler um die Ecke nochmal fragen. Der rüstet z.B. auch Hinterbaulager auf, wenn die serienmäßigen minderwertig sind und so weiter. Daher sollte der in solchen Fällen durchaus kompetent sein. Geht mir nur darum, dass ich vom Händler eine entsprechende Kulanz erwarte, wenn die Kurbel doch beschädigt wird, was ich von einer Privatperson natürlich nicht verlangen kann.



Wie du möchtest. Normal kommst du zu mir ins Geschäft...labern, rauchen nebenher spannt man die Kurbel ein...dreht die Achse raus..labert..raucht macht die neue Pedale rein,baut alles zusammen und fährt in den Stromberg und hat Spass.  aber nur wenn das Wetter mit spielt

Gruss


----------



## zuki (24. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Zuki, hohl dir endlich mal nen 29er...sieht gut aus aber mit 29er wärst du besser dran...



Ja. Hatte ich auch vor. Die nächsten paar Monate sind einige andere Ausgaben wichtiger. Darum habe ich das Dingen noch einmal einem Umbau unterzogen...Das 29er kommt aber noch. Dann halt im Herbst...


----------



## 12die4 (24. März 2013)

@HavannaClub: Ich rauche nicht. Aber ansonsten wär ich dabei. Hoffe aber, dass ich gleich morgen schon Hilfe bekomme und den Tag drauf das Fully erstmals richtig bewegen kann. Je früher desto


----------



## Edge-540T (24. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mein frisch eingefahrenes Carver Drift 140


----------



## Lukas2046 (24. März 2013)

Iwie seh ich da kein Bild, aber das iwaginäre Auge sieht bestimmt was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edge-540T (24. März 2013)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Iwie seh ich da kein Bild, aber das iwaginäre Auge sieht bestimmt was.


 Jetzt Besser?


----------



## Lukas2046 (24. März 2013)

Ja jetzt nur noch Schutzbleche weg, dann is top, besonders mit Marzocchi


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja. Hatte ich auch vor. Die nächsten paar Monate sind einige andere Ausgaben wichtiger. Darum habe ich das Dingen noch einmal einem Umbau unterzogen...Das 29er kommt aber noch. Dann halt im Herbst...



perfekt zuki...da bin ich gespannt was es dann wird...






bischen günstiger...






grüss dich


----------



## zuki (25. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> perfekt zuki...da bin ich gespannt was es dann wird...



Der Doc kann Gedanken lesen! 

Eine gute Woche wünsche ich!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Der Doc kann Gedanken lesen!
> 
> Eine gute Woche wünsche ich!



Nicht umsonst der doc das wäre schon heiss...


----------



## zuki (25. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst der doc das wäre schon heiss...



nomen est omen ;-).

Ich würde ja am ehesten zum Framset vom Principia C40T tendieren und dann selbst mit Schnäppchen aufbauen. Dann hat man wenigstens was Schönes zum basteln.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> nomen est omen ;-).
> 
> Ich würde ja am ehesten zum Framset vom Principia C40T tendieren und dann selbst mit Schnäppchen aufbauen. Dann hat man wenigstens was Schönes zum basteln.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Leichte Veränderungen am Bike und Bild...


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Leichte Veränderungen am Bike und Bild...



Kurbel, Packtaschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kurbel, Packtaschen?



Ne... In der Trinkflasche ist ein Prosecco für dich! Du Lump


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2013)

wenns jetzt noch grosse räder hätte könnte es gut ausschaun

ne maggus sieht hübsch aus....


----------



## 12die4 (27. März 2013)

Gewicht?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> gewicht?



8,3...


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 8,3...



Nicht Dein eigenes!


----------



## the donkey (29. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (31. März 2013)




----------



## alli333i (1. April 2013)

Lecker!

erzähl mal was zum Rahmen bitte


----------



## Gorth (2. April 2013)

Hi,

der Rahmen ist ein 2011er Kona Explosif, den ich in von CRC bezogen hab.
RH 19", OR 613mm
Der Rahmen ist keine Handwerkskunst für Schweißnaht Gourmets oder Leichtbauer. Infos zu dem Rohrsatz gibts (aus gutem Grund? ) keine. Meins wiegt ca. 2500g incl. Sattelklemme.

Dafür gibt es solide gemachte, horizontal verschiebbare Ausfallenden, ein langes Steuerrohr und Oberrohr, Standardsteuersatz, Reifenfreiheit satt und ein dank flachem Lenkwinkel sehr gutmütiges, unaufgeregtes Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. April 2013)

Neue Laufräder + neue Kurbel (sehr arg verkratzte FC-M960 wieder auf Hochglanz gebracht)


----------



## the donkey (2. April 2013)

Frage:

Mit dem Bremsen geht das noch? Die Stellung der Hebel sieht für mich mehr als extrem aus!


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. April 2013)

Abschließende Testfahrt folgt noch, sind erstmal "nach Gefühl" montiert.


----------



## the donkey (2. April 2013)

Alles klar danke
Was hast Du hinten für eine Kassette drin?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (2. April 2013)

Der Sattel sieht ganz schön  nach Schmerzen aus aber sonst schönes Rad


----------



## Junior97 (2. April 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Der Sattel sieht ganz schön  nach Schmerzen aus aber sonst schönes Rad



Wenn der Sattel zum Arsch passt kann man auch ohne Polster fahren da das Polster bei den Race Sätteln eh nichts bringt


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. April 2013)

Das Polster ist in der Hose, der Sattel flext aber etwas mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (3. April 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder + neue Kurbel (sehr arg verkratzte FC-M960 wieder auf Hochglanz gebracht)


 

Ich seh nix.
Kannst du das Foto nicht mal bei MTB-News hochladen? Die ganzen typischen Bildhoster sind hier auf der Arbeit geblockt.


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. April 2013)

Bild aus dem Album:


----------



## user666 (3. April 2013)

960er poliert? - ein traum..
Passt aber nicht so ganz zum Rest, wie ich finde..


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

Mein BMC für Saison 2013. 
Aktuell 11,09kg, wird tendenziell aber eher schwerer. (-;







Grüße,
Simon


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2013)

Immer wieder wunderschön anzusehen deine Räder! So auch das BMC.


----------



## 12die4 (3. April 2013)

Japp, ganz schick. 
Warum wird es noch schwerer?

Gr_Flash: Danke, jetzt seh ich es auch. ^^ Tolles Rad, muss aber user666 Recht geben, die alte XTR Kurbel, wenn auch wunderschön, passt nicht zur restlichen Ausstattung. Außerdem würde ich die roten Griffe unbedingt tauschen. Der Farbton passt nicht und Griffe müssen mMn eh schwarz sein.


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

Danke euch beiden! 



12die4 schrieb:


> Warum wird es noch schwerer?



Weil mein Hardtail wieder immer leichter wird. (-;
Das Fully wird dann dadurch Abfahrts-orientierter. 

Vorher hatte das BMC z.B. eine leichte Minute MRD, aber nur Schnellspanner. War dadurch leichter, als jetzt.
Da hats beim Bremsen oft das Rad in der Gabel verzogen. Beim Bremsen ist die Steckachse doch steifer als SSP. Bei Umrüstung auf 15mm Steckachse hat das BMC dann an Gewicht zugelegt...


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. April 2013)




----------



## Clemens (7. April 2013)

Canadisches Alteisen:











Cove Handjob 2012, Size 17,5 Zoll, Material Tange Prestige DB, Gabel RS Reba Race 120mm, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, XTR Yumeya Kette, Race Face Deus Kurbel, Turbine Kettelblätter, Hope Innenlager, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felge + Michelin  Wildrace'R Reifen, Brakes Hope Tech X2 180/160mm Floating Disc , Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, Tune Schraubwürger, Chris King Steuersatz... 10,71 Kg. (weitere Fotos in meiner Galerie).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2013)

Ich habe da erst "Love Handjob" gelesen...

Schönes Bike


----------



## Clemens (7. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe da erst "Love Handjob" gelesen...
> 
> Schönes Bike



Der übliche Witz bei diesem Rahmen... Kann ich mit leben! Wer weiß, was die Jungs aus Vancouver durchgemacht haben, grins..


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2013)

Die Rahmen von Cove haben doch oft solche Namen...
Schönes Rad! Mit der Kombination aus Thomson-Sattelstütze und dem Flite TT erkennt man immer gleich, wessen Rad das ist.


----------



## 12die4 (7. April 2013)

@Clemens: Gefällt mir gut, der Rahmen. Aber der muss ordentlich was wiegen, oder? Denn abgesehen von den Laufrädern, Sattel und vielleicht die Bremsen hast du sonst ja durchgängig leichte Teile verbaut. Da sind 10,7kg schon verdammt viel, finde ich.
 @hesinde2006: Bitte grundsätzlich vor dem Foto die Schutzbleche anmachen. Die entstellen auch das hübscheste MTB im Handumdrehen. Ebenso das ums Oberrohr gewickelte Schloss.  Das QLT ist ja kein schlechtes Bike. Mir gefällt nur der Aufbau der Hinterbau-Anlenkung überhaupt nicht. Diese riesige Wippe gepaart mit dem Dämpfer in kleinstmöglicher EBL.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. April 2013)

@12die3
Sobald sich der Schlamm und Kälte verzogen haben gibts neue Fotos, ungefähr so:







> Mir gefällt nur der Aufbau der Hinterbau-Anlenkung überhaupt nicht.  Diese riesige Wippe gepaart mit dem Dämpfer in kleinstmöglicher EBL.


Der Hinterbau des Radon ist ziemlich schlecht.

Aber ma was anderes; ich suche einen Rahmen mit einer Geometrie ähnlich dem 29er Fully (Grösse L) von Canyon allerdings als 26er. Die Racegeometrie des Radon mag ich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Da wird sich der alte Radon aber freuen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (8. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Clemens: Gefällt mir gut, der Rahmen. Aber der muss ordentlich was wiegen, oder? Denn abgesehen von den Laufrädern, Sattel und vielleicht die Bremsen hast du sonst ja durchgängig leichte Teile verbaut. Da sind 10,7kg schon verdammt viel, finde ich




Bin halt ehrlich mit dem Gewicht und hänge ein Rad immer komplett und ohne Helium in den Schläuchen an die Kern-Waage!


Der Frame hat exakt 2141 Gramm. Das für ein Stahl-HT doch recht massive Unterrohr mit dem fetten Gusset ist halt eine Idee schwerer als ein schlichtes rundes Rohr. Die Bremse ist, wie Du schon richtig vermutest, auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, aber nur temporär verbaut. Im Lauf der Woche kommt eine schwarz/rote Formula drauf, das sollte um die 100 Gramm einsparen. Das Hope-Innenlager ist auch nicht gerade ein Leichbauteil! 








  @lupus_bhg

Die Thomson ist halt eine super Stütze gerade in dem Durchmesser (27,2) und von dem Sattel habe ich damals 5 Stück gekauft, sollte noch eine Weile reichen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2013)

Clemens schrieb:


> Die Thomson ist halt eine super Stütze gerade in dem Durchmesser (27,2) und von dem Sattel habe ich damals 5 Stück gekauft, sollte noch eine Weile reichen!



Schon klar - deswegen fahre ich sie auch schon seit 8 Jahren an fast allen Rädern


----------



## 12die4 (8. April 2013)

Klar, für ein Stahl-HT ist das Rahmengewicht echt okay. Und mit meinem Fully kann man das eh kaum vergleichen. Aber ich schummel beim Gewicht auch nicht und ich hab das Fully vor drei Tagen mit 9,96kg gewogen. (Keine Kern-Waage, aber es deckt sich ziemlich gut mit der Teileliste, die ich erstellt habe).


----------



## -FELIX- (8. April 2013)

_*das bmc ist ja mal sehr geil!!*_


----------



## Clemens (8. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Rahmen von Cove haben doch oft solche Namen...




Du meinst hier sicherlich den 'G-Spot' Rahmen von Deep Cove, grins..

Mich würde nur interessieren, ob die in die USA gelieferten Frames auch so benannt sind oder der Schriftzug dort abgeklebt werden muss.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2013)

Zum Beispiel


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. April 2013)

@ Clemens das handjob gefällt sehr, fällt die wahl auf stahl, dann wünscht man sich genau solche schnörkellosen sauberen rahmen...

ich würde es dennoch besser finden wenn du das rote eloxal des lrs und scheiben an anderer stelle nochmal aufgreifen würdest... zb klemme, steuersatz etc., aber dann wird es wohl auch zu bunt... da wäre ein lrs ohne rot schöner, die tricons wären, mit ihren weißen speichen da genau das richtige

sonst aber schon echt schick...!!!

@ Slow dein bmc ist chic, aber dein nox gefällt mir besser, ist halt ´n ht

@ hesinde2006 also wenigstens für´s foto hätte man ja dieses schlangengewirr vom oberrohr machen können... auch sonst will MIR das radon nicht gefallen... hat was von ´nem bulldoggengebiß, sieht aus wie hingeworfen... eine harmonische linie ist nahezu nicht erkennbar... wenn aber die funktionalität stimmt, ist das halt so, aber schön ist anders mmn... 

da ja anscheinend eine neuanschaffung/neuaufbau ansteht ist das wohl alles hinfällig


----------



## hesinde2006 (8. April 2013)

> da ja anscheinend eine neuanschaffung/neuaufbau ansteht ist das wohl alles hinfällig


Dazu habe ich Fred aufgemacht, leider bisher ohne Antworten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=628437



> auch sonst will MIR das radon nicht gefallen...


Mir auch nicht deshalb ja der neue Rahmen.


> hat was von ´nem bulldoggengebiß, sieht aus wie hingeworfen... eine  harmonische linie ist nahezu nicht erkennbar... wenn aber die  funktionalität stimmt, ist das halt so, aber schön ist anders mmn...


Hast völlig recht, hab das Rad damals von meinen bescheidenen Mitteln gekauft und wusste aber eigentlich noch garnicht was ich wollte und für ein anderes Rad hat das Geld nicht gereicht.


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. April 2013)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hast völlig recht, hab das Rad damals von meinen bescheidenen Mitteln gekauft und wusste aber eigentlich noch garnicht was ich wollte und für ein anderes Rad hat das Geld nicht gereicht.



wir haben alle mal angefangen...aber dafür gibt´s das hier ja und das ist auch gut so!!!

leider bin ich beim thema twentyniner nicht auf der höhe, bin halt einer dieser twentysixxerw.....

aber es gibt ja auch schon 27,5" vielleicht ist da was bei für dich... 

ich kann dir nur raten, geh los teste verschiedene hersteller, vielleicht hat einer was dabei, was auf anhieb passt...
ansonsten laß dich von deiner ästhetik oder deinem gefühl leiten...der rest ist ja meist nur eine frage des setups...


----------



## Kkangpae (11. April 2013)

mein Panzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

Kkangpae schrieb:


> mein Panzer...



wieso panzer...verstehe ich jetzt nicht...
ist das nich ein ti-frame, wäre nackt 1000x schöner...
entweder stört mich das grau oder das rot und blau...hmmmm

was bringts denn auf die wage...?


----------



## Kkangpae (11. April 2013)

jup, ist ein TI Frame (Lynskey M260). Dürfte so um die 1600-1800g sein.
Cleanen ist für den kommenden Winter angedacht, jetzt wird erst mal wieder gefahren. Stand lang genug rum 

Gewogen: 10,00kg


----------



## waldtierMV (11. April 2013)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> leider bin ich beim thema twentyniner nicht auf der höhe, bin halt einer dieser twentysixxerw.....



Theoretisch bist Du und ich ja dann auch nen twentysevener wenn wir mal das twentyninermarketing auf uns übertragen, da Die ja einfach auf 28" ein Zoll draufgeben nur wegen der dicken Pelle


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Ach Ti, hatte mich schon gewundert was ich an dem Cube so besonders finde. Da hat etwas mit der Optik nicht gestimmt. Dass der Rahmen aus Titan ist, ist mir dabei nicht aufgefallen. Sehr schön!

vielleicht würde mir eine schwarze Gabel besser gefallen aber das weiß ich gerade auch nicht so genau.


----------



## micel3 (11. April 2013)

Ich finde das TI gerade mit der lackierten Front und weissen Gabel genial. Wenn es entlackt werden sollte waere eine dunkle Gabel wohl passender. Aber schoen so!
Und blau ist da doch bloss an der Gabel enthalten, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Da stoert mich der orange Steuersatz schon eher.


----------



## Kkangpae (11. April 2013)

der Steuersatz ist ein roter Acros, leider nagt an allem der Zahn der Zeit und der ist nun ausgeblichen und eher dunkelrosa . Dafür sehen due Formulas noch aus wie neu.
Und ja, das Blau ist das typische FOX-Gerödel. Wird aber so bleiben.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Ich sag nur Drano.


----------



## Benni24 (13. April 2013)

Mein Radon:





Gruß


----------



## Junior97 (13. April 2013)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Mein Radon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab in den Race Fred damit  
Geiles Radon mag die black sin Rahmen und den Preis, habe die nur zu spät entdeckt  Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre noch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tobi (13. April 2013)

Mein Radl, aber schon etwas älter.





Rahmen stammt von einer Ebayauktion. Der Rest war neu oder schon vorhanden.


----------



## butmymemory (13. April 2013)

Hier mein neuer Aufbau. Bin bei ca. 10,7Kg. Da ginge aber noch was 










grüße,
t


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. April 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Aufbau. Bin bei ca. 10,7Kg. Da ginge aber noch was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bunt!!!

aber wie ich finde sehr stimmig

orange und gelb sind mir persönlich zu viel...

schon mal geschaut wie´s mit ´nem weißen sattel ausschaut...?

viel spaß macht´s sicherlich auch!!!


----------



## butmymemory (13. April 2013)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> bunt!!!
> 
> aber wie ich finde sehr stimmig
> 
> ...



Ein weißer Sattel wäre schon geil. Dann ists aber wirklich n Popper


----------



## 12die4 (13. April 2013)

Eines der wenigen Bikes, wo die Crossmax SLR auch was her machen. Da das Rahmendekor schon sehr kontrastreich gehalten ist, passen die Silber/Schwarz gemusterten Felgen ganz gut. Vom Gewicht her hätte ich aber mit ca. 11 glatt gerechnet. Womit gemessen?


----------



## Kischte (14. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butmymemory (14. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Eines der wenigen Bikes, wo die Crossmax SLR auch was her machen. Da das Rahmendekor schon sehr kontrastreich gehalten ist, passen die Silber/Schwarz gemusterten Felgen ganz gut. Vom Gewicht her hätte ich aber mit ca. 11 glatt gerechnet. Womit gemessen?




Gemessen erstmal nur mit der Personenwage. Dafür mehrmals hintereinander (und auch genauer als Augenwaage). Müsste aber hinkommen. Der Rahmen ist sauleicht mit 2070gramm inkl. rp23, also eigentlich Spark Gewicht, nur ohne den ekelig schnöseligen Streber-Beigeschmack


----------



## raptora (14. April 2013)

Hier meine Reste-Rampe kombiniert aus Ebay, MTB-Bikemarkt und ein paar Neuteilen. FÃ¤hrt sich aber wunderbar 






Hier meine alte Stahlfeile fÃ¼r die harten Momente im Leben,
fÃ¼r die Kombination- Scheibe und V-Brake am Heck wÃ¼rde man mich bei den Classikern am Baum aufknÃ¼pfen 






Und hier baue ich gerade fÃ¼r meinen 13-jÃ¤hrigen Junior ein Rad aus Resten und so billig wie mÃ¶glich auf. Da wird wirklich alles verbaut was noch rumliegt und nicht ein vermÃ¶gen kostet. der Rahmen war mit kanpp 250 â¬ incl. DÃ¤mpfer mal ein Schnapper


----------



## 12die4 (14. April 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Gemessen erstmal nur mit der Personenwage. Dafür mehrmals hintereinander (und auch genauer als Augenwaage). Müsste aber hinkommen. Der Rahmen ist sauleicht mit 2070gramm inkl. rp23, also eigentlich Spark Gewicht, nur ohne den ekelig schnöseligen Streber-Beigeschmack



Per Differenzmessung? Rahmen ist sicher leicht, Gabel und Bremsen auch. Aber dann hört es eigentlich auf mit den wirklich leichten Teilen.
Mag schon hinkommen. Hätte nur trotzdem mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## butmymemory (14. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Per Differenzmessung? Rahmen ist sicher leicht, Gabel und Bremsen auch. Aber dann hört es eigentlich auf mit den wirklich leichten Teilen.
> Mag schon hinkommen. Hätte nur trotzdem mit mehr gerechnet.



Der Crossmax ist doch recht leicht, oder? Bei den x0 sachen habe ich mich übrigens auch übers Gewicht gewundert. Werde aber eh noch auf 2 Fach umrüsten.


----------



## arne_91 (14. April 2013)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad sieht in echt sicher gut aus, aber die miese Fotoqualität macht das zunichte. Also her mit einem guten Bild in seiner natürlichen Umgebung



Inzwischen ist die passende Kettenführung endlich gekommen und der Frühling ist auch im Kommen, deswegen gibts jetzt auch endlich mal Bilder im Freien von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## hesinde2006 (14. April 2013)

*Ab heute im Sommermodus*


----------



## Josi-Baer (14. April 2013)

Sogar ohne Schloss


----------



## hesinde2006 (14. April 2013)

> Sogar ohne Schloss


Extra für euch


----------



## 12die4 (14. April 2013)

@hesinde2006: Gleich viel schÃ¶ner. 
 @butmymemory: Leicht ist immer relativ. Der Crossmax SLR wiegt 1440gr (laut Hersteller wohlgemerkt, real laut MTBNews Datenbank eher 1460gr). Meine LaufrÃ¤der am Hardtail wiegen 1355gr (fÃ¼r 400â¬ bei Actionsports) und die an meinem Fully sogar nur 1236gr. Jeweils real gemessen.


----------



## user666 (15. April 2013)

Ein kleiner Frühlingsgruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (15. April 2013)

Dann will ich auch nochmal:
Mein Epic ist nun so gut wie fertig. Ein paar unwichtige Details werden noch geändert. Außerdem zicken noch der linke XTR Trigger und die Avid Bremsen rum. Ich hoffe, das kriege ich bis zum Schwarzwald-Cross via Westweg noch alles hin.





Gewicht so wie abgebildet (also inkl. Pedalen, 2.3/2.2er Schlappen und Flaschenhalter): 9,96kg


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Eigenbau, wurde nur aus Einzelteilen zusammengebaut. Momentanes Gewicht wegen dem schweren Rucksackhalter 13,6kg


----------



## hhninja81 (15. April 2013)

Selten etwas hässlicheres gesehen...!


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Wie bekommt ihr so grosse Bilder eingestellt? Naja noch mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album

Schaltung: ausser die Saint Schalthebel alles von XTR
Bremse: die neue XT 785 mit Magura Storm Scheiben 160mm
LRS von American Classic 1565g
Gabel von Fox F100 RL
Dämpfer von Fox RP2 mit Lenker Lockout
Kurbel ist ne FSA Carbon K-Force repariert (Spiel an der Pedalmutter) und lackiert mit 22, 36 und 44er Blatt


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Selten etwas hässlicheres gesehen...!




Sei nicht so hart! Eigentlich wollte er es bei den Race Bikes einstellen und da hat ihn Kai (ohne vorher das Bild zu sehen!) hierher geschickt!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2013)

ich habe vorher in sein album geguckt.


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2013)

Ich tu es trotzdem!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. April 2013)

Ist Trinkflaschenhalter Nr 3 etwa lackiert?


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Währe schlimm wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, aber davon mal abgesehen. Habe für den Rahmen mit Garantie 86,-euronen bezahlt und wiegt mit Dämpfer 2,95kg mag zwar nicht der schönste Rahmen sein aber für den Preis top und die Farbe gibts auch nicht allzu oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ist Trinkflaschenhalter Nr 3 etwa lackiert?


ist gold eloxiert, und die Flasche ist nen SecureKit mit Werkzeug ec drin.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. April 2013)

Der Rahmen geht ja aber das ganze Gold.... Du hast schon Recht, Dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Das einzige was da lackiert ist ist die Kurbel nachdem ich die repariert und gespachtelt habe.


----------



## Junior97 (15. April 2013)

Ich würde an seiner Stelle wenn er was Verbessern möchte den Rahmen wechseln ! 
Ich sag dir ich hatte selber mal so einen billig Fully Rahmen, ok deiner ist vielleicht nen bissl besser aber warum ne XTR und Carbonkurbel an sowas ?


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen geht ja aber das ganze Gold.... Du hast schon Recht, Dir muss es gefallen.


Hatte schon überlegt es kompleet in nen goldbad zu tauchen


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich würde an seiner Stelle wenn er was Verbessern möchte den Rahmen wechseln !
> Ich sag dir ich hatte selber mal so einen billig Fully Rahmen, ok deiner ist vielleicht nen bissl besser aber warum ne XTR und Carbonkurbel an sowas ?


Kommt noch, nur muss ich mal was zusammensparen ohne das mein Schatzle was mitbekommt, sonst gibts auf die Mütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (15. April 2013)

Ich komme mir hier wie in einer Pimp My Ride Parodie vor.


----------



## Junior97 (15. April 2013)

GallahaanBiker schrieb:


> Kommt noch, nur muss ich mal was zusammensparen ohne das mein Schatzle was mitbekommt, sonst gibts auf die Mütze



Guck mal bei RCZ-Bikes die haben einiges an Rahmen im Angebot.


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich komme mir hier wie in einer Pimp My Ride Parodie vor.


Naja wenn ich die Jungs bei der Challange überhole müssen die im ziel nicht lange suchen, sondern einfach nach dem Gold ausschau halten. 

Und wenn jetzt nen dummer spruch kommt von wegen nicht fit usw. 
Fahre täglich 40km und 700hm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2013)

24Karat Blattgold!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. April 2013)

GallahaanBiker schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich die Jungs bei der Challange überhole müssen die im ziel nicht lange suchen, sondern einfach nach dem Gold ausschau halten.
> 
> Und wenn jetzt nen dummer spruch kommt von wegen nicht fit usw.
> Fahre täglich 40km und 700hm



Krasser Typ...


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2013)

Fahre auch jeden Tag 40 hm!


----------



## Junior97 (15. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Fahre auch jeden Tag 40 hm!



Fahre nicht jeden Tag  sondern nach Plan, aber die meisten hier wissen ja das der Körper zeit zum regenerieren braucht  Und ohne Regeneration wird man nicht sehr viel weiter kommen. Aber wir sind ja im Touren Thread


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

Regeneration ist nur was für pussies!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Fahre nicht jeden Tag  sondern nach Plan, aber die meisten hier wissen ja das der Körper zeit zum regenerieren braucht  Und ohne Regeneration wird man nicht sehr viel weiter kommen. Aber wir sind ja im Touren Thread


Ich lasse mir Zeit zum regenerieren, morgens 20km 400hm zur arbeit und abends 20km 300hm heim

58kg und körperfett von 3.5% laut letzter messung im Studio


----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

Ich lasse mir Zeit zum regenerieren, morgens 20km 400hm zur arbeit und abends 20km 300hm heim
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





58kg und körperfett von 3.5% laut letzter messung im Studio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GallahaanBiker (15. April 2013)

achso falls es interessiert, durchschnittspuls von 175 und max 220

Typ hochpulser

Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab


----------



## butmymemory (15. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_hesinde2006_: Gleich viel schöner.
> @_butmymemory_: Leicht ist immer relativ. Der Crossmax SLR wiegt 1440gr (laut Hersteller wohlgemerkt, real laut MTBNews Datenbank eher 1460gr). Meine Laufräder am Hardtail wiegen 1355gr (für 400 bei Actionsports) und die an meinem Fully sogar nur 1236gr. Jeweils real gemessen.



du warst garnicht mal schlecht. ich war heute nochmal in nem bikeladen. die hatten ne wage. da warens 11,2 kg (also, inkl. pedale).


----------



## 12die4 (16. April 2013)

Okay, das ist wieder fast nen bissl viel. Tut mir leid. 
Aber Gewicht ist nicht alles.

Huch, Gallahaanbiker ist schon wieder Gast? Das war aber ein kurzes Gastspiel...


----------



## oldschool-maxx (16. April 2013)

Er war wohl etwas überfordert mit den Kommentaren zu seinem "Panzer", den er auch im Racebikes-Thread eingestellt hatte.

Hier war das Teil schon besser aufgehoben...


----------



## butmymemory (16. April 2013)

GallahaanBiker schrieb:


> achso falls es interessiert, durchschnittspuls von 175 und max 220
> 
> Typ hochpulser
> 
> Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab



So, dann aber auch noch die Größe von deinem Pippi, bitte!


----------



## user666 (17. April 2013)

Typ hochposer


----------



## RuhrRadler (17. April 2013)

Der Hb-Wert wäre auch noch interessant.....;-P


----------



## SH1 (17. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich komme mir hier wie in einer Pimp My Ride Parodie vor.


 

Super Kommentar ich lache jetzt noch


----------



## SH1 (17. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Krasser Typ...


 

ich kann langsam nicht mehr vor lauter lachen.
Dies hier ist besser als die Show vom Mittermeier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SH1 (17. April 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> So, dann aber auch noch die Größe von deinem Pippi, bitte!


 

bitte aufhören, mir tut der Bauch vom LACHEN schon so weh.


----------



## RuhrRadler (18. April 2013)

Triplepost innerhalb von 8 Minuten ist aber auch ganz witzig ....


----------



## RagazziFully (18. April 2013)

Schmeiss den Rahmen (+Sattel) weg!!! Das haben die Teile nicht verdient... Das Ding hat ja sogar noch ne Antriebsschwinge..


----------



## user666 (19. April 2013)

Wo sind die Waschbetonplatten, wenn man sie braucht?


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Naja, Waschbetonplatten stehen für bieder und langweilig. Für das fällt mir gar kein Belag ein!


----------



## user666 (19. April 2013)

Nagut, die Hecke wär aber da.
Dann eben dieser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Ja, die Hecke ist da - es steht nur auf der falschen Seite der Hecke!


----------



## butmymemory (19. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch nochmal:
> Mein Epic ist nun so gut wie fertig. Ein paar unwichtige Details werden noch geändert. Außerdem zicken noch der linke XTR Trigger und die Avid Bremsen rum. Ich hoffe, das kriege ich bis zum Schwarzwald-Cross via Westweg noch alles hin.
> 
> 
> ...



hej,
ist das fellbach?
grüße


----------



## 12die4 (19. April 2013)

Nein, Feuerbach. Oben auf dem Lemberg aufgenommen. Der Kappelberg (mit dem du das grade verwechselst) ist oben links am Bildrand zu sehen.


----------



## butmymemory (19. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Nein, Feuerbach. Oben auf dem Lemberg aufgenommen. Der Kappelberg (mit dem du das grade verwechselst) ist oben links am Bildrand zu sehen.



ha! aber komm. für nen hamburger nicht schlecht


----------



## user666 (19. April 2013)

Berge im Hintergrund gibts hier auch, BERGE


----------



## 12die4 (19. April 2013)

Angeber!


----------



## user666 (19. April 2013)

liegt aber eh noch zu viel Schnee..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Berge im Hintergrund gibts hier auch, BERGE
> Fieses Bild, das einen in Urlaubsstimmung versetzt



Gemeinheit! Und ich sitze hier an meinem sonnenbeschienenen Schreibtisch...


----------



## oldschool-maxx (20. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Hardtail.

Sollte mir eigentlich als Wintertrainingsgerät dienen, aber dann kam mir leider eine heftige Schulterverletzung dazwischen...


Bike selber zusammengestellt, alles Internetschnäppchen (alles Neuteile). Gesamtpreis 1400.


































Rahmen: Vortrieb SL in 21" 
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL 100mm
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4 Axis 100mm
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Riser
Steuersatz: Ritchey

Schaltgriffe: SRAM Attack 8-fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: SRAM X9
Kette: Shimano HG93
Kassette: Shimano HG51 11-28
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 22-32-44
Schaltzüge: Shimano XTR
Griffe: Bontrager Race X Lite

Bremsen: Magura MT2
Scheiben: vo. Storm SL 180, hi. Storm SL 160
Beläge: Magura Performance 7.1

Sattel: Terry Fly GT
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve
Sattelklemme: Procraft

Laufräder
Felgen: BOR XMD388
Speichen: Sapim D-Light
Alunippel
Naben: Novatec D-Light
Schläuche: Continental Supersonic
Reifen: Continental Raceking Racesport 2.2
Schnellspannachsen: X-Fusion

Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 
Tacho: Sigma 1009 STS


Gesamtgewicht: 10,0kg


Das Fahrrad fährt sich sehr agil und bleibt trotzdem auch bei höheren Tempi gut kontrollierbar.
Die Reifen dämpfen traumhaft gut und rollen sehr leicht ab. Die Magura hat einen recht weichen Druckpunkt und ist insgesamt sehr gutmütig was die Bremseigenschaften angeht. Bremsleistung ist ok, eine Shimano XT greift wesentlich kräftiger/bissiger zu.


----------



## 12die4 (20. April 2013)

Sinniger und hübscher Aufbau.  Nur auf den Riser hätte ich verzichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool-maxx (20. April 2013)

Danke

Zum Riser: Die Sattelüberhöhung ist für mich so ideal, ich fühle mich optimal ins Bike integriert.

Ich hatte erst den Vorbau positiv mit +6° montiert, aber das hat mir optisch nicht gefallen. Waren auch erst noch mehr Spacer montiert.

Nach ein paar hundert km hat sich dann diese Position ergeben. Gabelschaftrohr wurde um 2cm gekürzt. Mag es nicht wenn sich Spacertürme aufbauen 

So siehts vom Vorbau her etwas sportlicher aus und der Riser gibt mir trotzdem die richtige Höhe vom Lenker.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht: an dem Riser werden sich die Geister scheiden...

Für mich ist das ein Mix aus Sport und Tourenoptik.


----------



## 12die4 (20. April 2013)

Was mir grad noch auffällt: Taugt diese aufgeklebte Folie als Kettenstrebenschutz? Gibt ja schon einige Spuren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2013)

Sieht sehr stimmig aus. Nur kann ich die 10 kg nicht ganz nachvollziehen (ich hätte es schwerer geschätzt).
Der Sattel sieht leider etwas klobig aus. Wieso fährst du eigentlich 8-fach?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2013)

mein neues Touren/Enduro Sofa is fertig... kein hype kein bling nur funktion und genau für meinen einsatz zweck aufgebaut


----------



## 12die4 (20. April 2013)

Ganz schön schwer!!
Was die Komponenten angeht ist auch das ein guter, funktioneller Aufbau. Aber was du dazu sagst von wegen "kein Bling", würde ich so nicht unterzeichnen. Die Farbkombinationen sind arg grell und beißen sich z.T. (giftgrün und orange, dazu noch gelb an den Reifen, das Rot an der Stütze und schwarz, weiß, silber sind auch alle mit an Bord). Das ist mir definitiv zuviel des Guten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2013)

grell war absicht ... hab genug von der ganzen tarnkappenbomber optik 
das einzige was ich noch mache ist das ich das schwarz und das rot von der ks stütze entferne und reifen is mir wurscht da ich eh dauernd wechsle und probiere 
gewicht geht für mich ok ... fahre sehr viel und oft ziemlich rupping zum material... der ganze krempel soll einfach halten


----------



## ToDusty (20. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sieht sehr stimmig aus. Nur kann ich die 10 kg nicht ganz nachvollziehen (ich hätte es schwerer geschätzt).
> Der Sattel sieht leider etwas klobig aus. Wieso fährst du eigentlich 8-fach?



An die 10 kg kann ich auch nicht glauben. 


.


----------



## gasok.ONE (20. April 2013)

die zehn würde ich auch gerne mit waage bestätigt sehen...

aber zu dem kantenklatscherbike:

hier die frage auch an @lupus_bhg

habe ich da jetzt unrecht:


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Nein, das ist hier noch normal xc touren. Der link da oben schickt doch dann nur zu den leichtbauerrn 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool-maxx (20. April 2013)

@12die4

Der Kettenstrebenschutz funktioniert gut. Ich fahre mit dem Rad aber auch eher Waldautobahn und Strasse...
 @lupus_bhg

Zum Sattel: ist nach einem sehr langen Leidensweg der bisher einzige Sattel mit dem mein Hintern klarkommt. Da ist mir die Optik wirklich nicht mehr wichtig. Hätte auch noch schwerer sein können, der wäre trotzdem draufgekommen.

8-fach: die Spreizung der Gänge ist für mich ideal bei der Kombi aus HG51 11-28 und der SLX Kurbelgarnitur. Hatte am anderen LRS eine SRAM 8-fach Kassette drauf die anders abgestimmt war. So passt es nun wie beschrieben für meinen Fahrstiel perfekt.

Weiterer Grund war aber auch das Gewicht der Kassette: 250g.

Die 10,0kg (ganz exakt 10,05kg für die Pfennigfuchser) habe ich mit meiner Personenwaage ermittelt (mehrfach mein Gewicht gemessen, und dann mehrfach zusammen mit dem Bike, Werte wurden stabil ermittelt ohne signifikante Schwankungen).

An dem Bike sind teilweise ja recht leichte Sachen verbaut:

z.B. Spannachsen zus. 66g
Sattelklemme 9g
Griffe zus. 20g
Bremsscheiben zus. 212g
Schläuche jew. 94g
Rahmen 1500g
usw.


----------



## 12die4 (20. April 2013)

Naja, 1500gr für den Rahmen ist zwar nicht schwer, aber auch nicht wirklich leicht.
Mein Quantec SLR liegt z.B. bei 1350gr ungefähr. Ich habe durchgängig leichte Teile verbaut (wenn auch nix windiges) und ich bin damit trotzdem nur bei 9,53kg gelandet.
Mit Carborahmen gingen auch 900gr.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. April 2013)

Das Gewicht des Vortriebs soll wohl hinkommen. Mein "Reste-MTB" hier (ebenfalls mit 1,5 kilo Rahmen) wiegt rund 10,5 kilo. Wenn ich die Parts spontan so vergleiche sind die 10,05 des Vortriebs doch realistisch. Es hat ja vergleichsweise recht leichte Laufräder. 





Bzgl. der 8-fach Kassette: Eine 9-fach SLX 11-28 Kassette hat eine ziemlich ähnliche Abstufung und ist nochmal leichter. Oder gleich ne Rennradkassette nehmen. 
Aber im Grunde haste schon recht - wieso jeden neuen Standard mitmachen wenn man mit Altbewährtem gut zurecht kommt? 

Im übrigen finde ich den Sattel vollkommen passabel, schaut doch sportlich aus. Mich würde eher die Stütze optisch stören


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Für ein 26er sieht es echt gut aus.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldschool-maxx (20. April 2013)

@12die4

Kann doch nur angeben was ich selber gemessen habe. Wenns nun mit einen geeichten Waage ein paar Gramm mehr sind könnte ich damit glaube ich auch leben 

Ich seh da noch reichlich Spielraum vom Gewicht, gibt ja Bikes die unter 8kg wiegen...daher sind die 10kg für mich jetzt auch nicht sensationell wenig.

Richtig schwere Teile sind an dem Bike aber auch eher die Ausnahme.

Was ist denn an deinem Bike verbaut worden?


----------



## oldschool-maxx (20. April 2013)

@_Goldene Zitrone_

Ja, auch die Stütze polarisiert...

Mußte mich auch erst dran gewöhnen. Ich hatte vorher eine alte Syncros drauf, und dann eine Ritchey. Mit beiden Stützen hatte ich das Problem, dass sich mein Oberkörper bei hohen Trittzahlen aufgeschaukelt hat.

Die hatten schlichtweg zuviel Flex (ich wiege knapp 90kg...). Die Raceface hat sehr sehr wenig Flex und ich habe das Aufschaukeln dadurch in den Griff  bekommen. Der Verstellmechanismus bei der Stütze ist übrigens mehr als genial...

Dein Rad gefällt mir übrigens auch gut. Lediglich die Farbe der Gabel ist für mich nicht ganz harmonisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde haste schon recht - wieso jeden neuen Standard mitmachen wenn man mit Altbewährtem gut zurecht kommt?



Naja, 9-fach hatte sich ja nun schon vor ein paar Jahren durchgesetzt und auch 10-fach ist nichts Neues. Wenn es Teile aus dem Bestand gewesen wären, hätte ich nicht gefragt (ich fahre ja schließlich auch noch 9-fach), aber sie wurden ja offensichtlich alle erst beschafft.


----------



## oldschool-maxx (20. April 2013)

Ursprünglich waren an dem Bike auch sehr alte Teile verbaut, war auch eine Art Resterampe.

U.A. eine sehr alte SRAM 8-fach Gripshift und ein altes Shimano XT- 8-fach Schaltwerk.

Leider waren die Teile doch zu sehr verschlissen und mußten erneuert werden. Die 8-fach Kassette war aber neu, und die wollte ich nicht gleich wieder verschrotten.

So bin ich dann bei 8-fach geblieben. Stört mich im Fahrbetrieb nicht die Bohne, die zusätzlichen Gänge vermisse ich nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Gerade die rote Gabel ist geil,... Hmmm

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. April 2013)

Das mit dem Flexen der Stütze leuchtet ein, ok (und andernfalls bliebe es nachwievor ne Geschmacksfrage).

Auf die alte rote Judy SL lass ich nix kommen  War zuvor eine Judy C drin (auch von 1999), mit der ich damals das Biken begonnen hatte in einem Focus. Als Jahre später dieser Aufbau mit der Restekiste kam, entdeckte ich die SL zufällig für n Appel und n Ei bei Ebay und griff zu, da sie früher (in meiner Schulzeit mit wenig Budget) meine Traumforke war. Also quasi ein "nachgeholter Jugendwusch" wenn man so will. 
U.a. fährt auch meine Freundin bei Gelegenheitstouren das Bike (deshalb der kleine Rahmen), weshalb irgendwann noch leichtere Laufräder und Avid BB7 Discs vorn wie hinten besorgt werden.


----------



## 12die4 (20. April 2013)

Und ich dachte immer Flex in der Stütze ist wünschenswert, damit beim Hardtail dir nicht jeder Kieselstein buchstäblich in den Arsch tritt. 
 @oldschool-maxx: Schau es dir halt an, mein Hardtail. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53194


----------



## Nimron (23. April 2013)

Mein erstes Fully bei der "Einstellungsfahrt":






Gabelschaft und Bremsleitung müssen noch gekürzt werden, sobald ich die passende Sitzposition gefunden haben.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## jetos (23. April 2013)

Mein Bike mit Aussicht auf mein Heimatdorf:


----------



## Michelangelo (23. April 2013)

Schöne Hausrunde


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (23. April 2013)

Sooo, hier ist mein Tourenfully: ein Conway Q-MF 700 in schwarz-matt. Gekauft hab ich es im September 2012. Umgebaut/geändert wurden bisher Lenker, Gabel und Pedale.  Vorher war eine Rock Shox Recon Race dran jetzt ist es halt ne Fox Float 32 RL Evolution.


----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2013)

schade das die Bilder so schräg sind, man sieht leider nicht all zu viel ...

stell doch mal nen Bild richtig gerade rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (23. April 2013)

Sorry, hab mit Fotos reinstellen leider noch nicht so viel Erfahrung


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (23. April 2013)

Ich mach morgen noch mal ein paar.


----------



## MS1980 (23. April 2013)

denn stell welches in dein Profil, denn mach ich das für dich ...


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> schade das die Bilder so schräg sind, man sieht leider nicht all zu viel ...
> 
> stell doch mal nen Bild richtig gerade rein ...



Wenn man jedoch auf dem Sofa liegt (wie ich) dann geht es mit den Bildern!


----------



## rightface (26. April 2013)

Hier mein Radon Aufbau.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Ohne die blöden Barends sieht es schon wesentlich besser aus aber es wirkt total unruhig, besonders wenn man es sich in deinem Album von der Seite anschaut. Würde wenigstens die Felgen cleanen.


----------



## 12die4 (26. April 2013)

Das ist aber auch großteils einfach der psychedelischen Lackierung des Radon Rahmens geschuldet. Die Farbtupfer an Kurbel und Felgen tuen ihr übriges.


----------



## rightface (26. April 2013)

Für Radon Verhältnisse ist die Lackierung aber noch relativ dezent


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Radon dezent...





Aber ich weiß, du meinst die aktuellen Farbdesigns die wirklich krass sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (26. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Radon dezent...
> 
> Aber ich weiß, du meinst die aktuellen Farbdesigns die wirklich krass sind.



so krass sind die doch gar nicht...


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Nö, das Orange ist wirklich schön!


----------



## MaV3RiX (26. April 2013)

Rocky Mountain Element 50 RSL auf 120/120 umgebaut: 






geplant sind evtl noch die raceface next sl kurbel und leichtere pedale.


----------



## Groudon (26. April 2013)

Die Kurbel würde geil passen! Dann aber auch ein XTR Schaltwerk. 

Sehr sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## MaV3RiX (26. April 2013)

Danke! mal sehen wie weit ich das spiel noch treibe. die 2014er XTR bremse gefällt mir ja auch gut


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (26. April 2013)

Auf jeden fall ein sehr gepflegter rasen im Hintergrund und das bike ist wirklich top! An deiner Stelle würde ich die klingel sofort abreißen und in den Müll feuern so ne klingel gehört nicht an so ein rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (27. April 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall ein sehr gepflegter rasen im Hintergrund



ich werds weitergeben 



MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich die klingel sofort abreißen und in den Müll feuern so ne klingel gehört nicht an so ein rad!



ohne gehts leider nicht. hab immer min. 10km forstautobahn bevor ich irgendwo bin. oder was wäre Dein vorschlag?


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. April 2013)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> ich werds weitergeben
> 
> 
> 
> ohne gehts leider nicht. hab immer min. 10km forstautobahn bevor ich irgendwo bin. oder was wäre Dein vorschlag?



Zuerst einmal den  fürs Rocky!

Wie laut ist denn deine Hinterradnabe, bei mir reicht das meistens schon aus um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. April 2013)

die tune macht schon ordentlich krach. aber je schneller man sich nähert, umso mehr lautstärke braucht man um rechtzeitig gehört zu werden.


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. April 2013)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> die tune macht schon ordentlich krach. aber je schneller man sich nähert, umso mehr lautstärke braucht man um rechtzeitig gehört zu werden.



Ja wenns schon ne Tune Nabe ist dann geht es ja nicht mehr viel lauter, dann entweder schreien/rufen, laut schalten oder eben einfach klingeln


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. April 2013)

Ich finde so ne Pingel überhaupt nicht schlimm... Schei** auf Style-Konventionen  Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele Fußgänger Signale wie Rufen oder Naben-/Schaltgeräusche oft als "unhöflich" empfinden im vergleich zur Klingel, die im Allgemeinen als das "angemessene" Signal wohl offenbar höhere Akzeptanz genießt. Mir persönlich wärs latte wie man mich auf sich aufmerksam macht, aber das Gros der Wanderer tickt etwas anders.

Du könntest die Hupe jedoch noch etwas schräg zu dir hin ausrichten, so dass sie fast waagerecht steht. Ist dezenter und man kommt auch noch etwas besser mit dem Daumen dran.

P.s: Das Rocky gefällt! Als i-Tüpfelchen würd ich die Knöpfe der Fox noch rot (oder schwarz) eloxieren.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (27. April 2013)

Oder man tippt einfach mal kurz die HR-Bremse an sodass das HR kurz blockiert, darauf reagieren manche auch sehr schnell, ängstlich und danach seeehr aggressiv


----------



## Jayy (27. April 2013)

Vortrieb XT SE 2011














Irgendwann kommen noch andere Pedale und evtl ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. April 2013)

meine carbon feile im Tour trimm... mit vario stütze und tourigeren reifen ( maxxis advantage2.25 /michelin x-king 2.2)... zum racen natürlich anders bereitft mit carbon stütze und SE sattel 





achja falls einer bock drauf hat,

*bike steht zum verkauf für schmalen kurs und hat beim kauf noch ein par optionen*


----------



## 12die4 (27. April 2013)

@MaV3RiX: Schickes Rocky. Wie hast du auf 120/120 umgebaut? Hat das Elements hinten schon immer 120 oder gibt's da einen Flipchip? Farblich ein sehr hübsches Bike. Sogar die roten Felgen passen da gut. Das einzige, was mir nicht zusagen würde, ist die unsportliche Sitzposition. Mit dem Riser sitzen die Griffe ja schon fast überm Sattel. So ein CC-Rad muss schon irgendwie Sattelüberhöhung haben...
 @Jayy: Naja, ist halt ein solides CC Hardtail und macht bestimmt Spaß. Aber leider kein Hingucker, weil es sowas wie Sand am Meer gibt.
 @HeavyBiker: Schöne Gegend.


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @MaV3RiX: Schickes Rocky. Wie hast du auf 120/120 umgebaut? Hat das Elements hinten schon immer 120 oder gibt's da einen Flipchip? Farblich ein sehr hübsches Bike. Sogar die roten Felgen passen da gut. Das einzige, was mir nicht zusagen würde, ist die unsportliche Sitzposition. Mit dem Riser sitzen die Griffe ja schon fast überm Sattel. So ein CC-Rad muss schon irgendwie Sattelüberhöhung haben...



danke! 
der rahmen ist beim element immer gleich. man muss den umlenker zwischen dämpfer und hinterbau wechseln und kann dann mit einem anderen dämpfer von 100 auf 120 umbauen. normalerweise bekommt man die teile wohl nicht von rocky, aber mein händler hats irgendwie hinbekommen. 
in sachen sitzposition hab ich von flatbar mit umgedrehtem 90mm/6° vorbau bis zur aktuellen konfiguration (60mm/6°, riser) alles durch. wahrscheinlich liegts an meinem körperbau, eine gestrecktere haltung hat sich für mich jedenfalls als kontraproduktiv herausgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (27. April 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_HeavyBiker_: Schöne Gegend.



definitiv  und vor allem mit sehr hohem trail anteil 

... kannst gerne mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Euer Wald sieht zwar sehr liederlich aus aber das Video hast du richtig gut hinbekommen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. April 2013)

tja.... für den wald geht der dank an die "nachhaltige forstwirtschaft" 

letzten sommer sah der wald viel uriger und dichter aus, und vor allem net so kaputt


----------



## alb (27. April 2013)

Hier sind knappe 10kg unterwegs.... Evtl. kennt ja jemand dieses 'Bauwerk'.


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. April 2013)

Kenne die Hütte zwar nicht, aber das Bike ist sehr nice


----------



## mrwulf (27. April 2013)

Neue Teile für mein Element sind gekommen. 

Race Face Turbine Vorbau mit Titanschrauben (125g), Race Face Next SL Lenker (135g). 











Und da die Race Face Teile schwerer sind als mein altes Cockpit, gab es zum (Gewichts-)ausgleich noch eine passende Kurbel 








Die neue Saison kann kommen


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Traumhaft bis ins Detail!


----------



## corfrimor (27. April 2013)

Jep, geiles Rocky


----------



## InoX (28. April 2013)

alb schrieb:


> Hier sind knappe 10kg unterwegs.... Evtl. kennt ja jemand dieses 'Bauwerk'.



Wunderschönes Rad. Welches Modell ist das? Ein 26er?

Steht die Hütte in der Nähe von Hönow bei Berlin? Kommt mir bekannt vor aber ich weiß den Ortsnamen nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. April 2013)

Resteverwertungsepic


----------



## alb (28. April 2013)

> Wunderschönes Rad. Welches Modell ist das? Ein 26er?
> 
> Steht die Hütte in der Nähe von Hönow bei Berlin? Kommt mir bekannt vor aber ich weiß den Ortsnamen nicht mehr.


Hey!
Das  Bike ist ein 26er Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon und ist für mich der  Nach-Nachfolger eines Tomac Revolver (habe deinen Tomac-Aufbau  aufmerksam verfolgt gehabt). Zwischendurch hatte ich noch ein Giant  Anthem. Das Santa macht riesig Spaß... VPP funktioniert soweit sehr gut,  nur der Maestro war noch ein µ besser. Hinten sollten es um die 100mm  FW sein, die Fox ist eine 120er, welche auf 110 getravelt wurde.
Das 'Bauwerk' ist die Doppelkapelle in Landsberg, Sachsen-Anhalt -> also knapp daneben ;-)
Gruß!


----------



## 12die4 (28. April 2013)

Na hauptsache da gibt es auch ein paar Berge. Sonst wär's schade um das Blur. Sehr schickes Bike. Gefällt. Aber sind dir die ZTR Race Felgen nicht zu windig? Musst wohl ein Fliegengewicht sein.


----------



## alb (28. April 2013)

Hehe....hier ist alles flach - aber ein Standortwechsel steht wieder mal bevor. Eigengewicht: Brutale 65kg + Ausrüstung. Bisher komme ich mit den Race gut zu Recht. Waren beim Kauf schon am Bike, fahre sonst Crest/Alpine/Olympic. Also ZTR wäre es eh geworden...
Gruß!


----------



## 12die4 (29. April 2013)

Ja, die ZTR sind eigentlich auch klasse Felgen. Fahre selber am Hardtail Alpines (mit ca 74kg Lebendgewicht). Aber die Race ist halt nochmal in einer ganz anderen Gewichtsklasse. Zumal es die alten Race sind. Mittlerweile gibt es ja glaube ich eh nur noch Podium MMX (unterhalb der Alpine).


----------



## waldtierMV (29. April 2013)

alb schrieb:


> Hey!
> Zwischendurch hatte ich noch ein Giant Anthem. ..., nur der Maestro war noch ein µ besser.


 
Etwa dieses hier ;-) Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal @alb 











Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alb (29. April 2013)

Könnt schon sein Andi ;-)
Das Anthem funktioniert einfach perfekt! Da brauchts auch keine Plattform am Dämpfer.
Schöne Bilder / schöner Aufbau. Die Trennung von einem Bike fällt einem auch leichter, wenn man weiß, dass es in gute Hände kommt!
Gruß!


----------



## arne_91 (29. April 2013)

Endlich ist der Frühling doch noch da, mir waren zwischenzeitlich schon Zweifel gekommen 

Anbei mal ein paar Eindrücke der letzten Touren rings um (oberhalb von) Marburg.

Neu sind die 2-fach-Kurbel inkl. Umwerfer und das Shadow-Plus-Schaltwerk und ich habe mich von den Bar-Ends getrennt.
Das 1-fach Experiment ist damit schon wieder vorbei. Etwas schneller als gedacht, aber die Kettenführung hat leider nur 4 Touren gehalten und bei den ersten längeren und weiteren Touren haben sich die Einbußen in der Übersetzung dann doch bemerkbar gemacht.












Pause am Marburger Spiegelslustturm




und der dazugehörige Weitblick


----------



## Groudon (30. April 2013)




----------



## arne_91 (30. April 2013)

@Groudon Gefällt mir sehr gut! Von den Federwegen ist's ja genauso wie meins, ein guter Kompromiss für Touren, wie ich finde. Wo liegt's denn gewichtsmäßig?


----------



## Groudon (30. April 2013)

@arnieboy Ich habe es leider noch nicht wiegen können. Es kommt auch noch ein anderer Sattel drauf (Fizik Aliante oder so ). Sollte aber knapp unter 12kg liegen.

Zur Serienaustattung habe ich folgendes geändert:

 - LRS getauscht gegen CUSTOM (Lefty/XT + AMride25 + Sapim D-Light) mit 1700gr
 - Reifen gegen MK II RS 2.4 und XK RS 2.4
 - Sattelstütze gegen Reverb
 - Schaltwerk gegen X.0 Type 2 Medium
 - Schaltgriffe gegen 2x10 X.0 Drehgriffe
 - Bremse gegen Formula RX schwarz
 - Vorbau gegen 80mm OPI

Wirklich Gewicht sollte nur durch die Reverb (schätze 300gr) und durch die Reifen dazugekommen sein. Der LRS an sich ist sogar ein wenig leichter, als das Original.

Bin bisher nur kurz auf dem Hof gefahren, um den Luftdruck im Dämpfer einzustellen. Aber es fühlt sich gut an. Die Sitzhöhe ist auch nicht final. Da wird sicher noch tiefer. Und die Spacer unter dem Vorbau sollen noch raus. Sonst ist es ja nur 5mm länger als mein HT und hat 5mm mehr Vorbaulänge. 


PS: Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## MS1980 (30. April 2013)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Neue Teile für mein Element sind gekommen.
> 
> Race Face Turbine Vorbau mit Titanschrauben (125g), Race Face Next SL Lenker (135g).



wie ist der Vorbau so von der Steifigkeit?  der sieht echt super aus, habe den auch im Auge ...


----------



## mrwulf (1. Mai 2013)

MS1980 schrieb:


> wie ist der Vorbau so von der Steifigkeit?  der sieht echt super aus, habe den auch im Auge ...





Ich habe direkt zuvor den F99 Vorbau gefahren und im direkten Vergleich ist der Turbine spürbar steifer. Dass das so einen Unterschied machen würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Popeye34 (1. Mai 2013)

tolles Rocky!  Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## -FELIX- (1. Mai 2013)

_*Mein Heli H 29 mal wieder.Mit 13,4 Kg kein leichtgewicht werde warscheinlich demnächst erstmal eine leichtere Gabel verbauen.
Weis nich recht ob dem Bike eine schwarze Gabel auch stehen würde was meint ihr?*_


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2013)

ja, dann steht der rahmen ganz im mittelpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Mai 2013)

Könnte passen, obwohl ich es gern in einer Farbe habe. Aber du hattest ja auch die weiße Gabel im schwarzen Rahmen - das passte doch auch. 
Die Reifen sind doch bestimmt auch nicht eben leicht - oder?


----------



## -FELIX- (1. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Könnte passen, obwohl ich es gern in einer Farbe habe. Aber du hattest ja auch die weiße Gabel im schwarzen Rahmen - das passte doch auch.
> Die Reifen sind doch bestimmt auch nicht eben leicht - oder?



ja sind drahtreifen nicht die besten und auch nicht sehr leicht kommen auch noch runter....mit der gabel stimmt auch da sollte eine schwarze ganz gut passen...


----------



## mrwulf (1. Mai 2013)

xzippo schrieb:


> tolles Rocky!  Was sagt die Waage?




9,52 kg


----------



## 12die4 (2. Mai 2013)

Gewichtsoptimierung ist natÃ¼rlich immer eine Frage des Geldes. Aber ich seh da jede Menge Potential. Auch die LaufrÃ¤der gibt es sicher in leicht. Z.B. einen Crest Laufradsatz (~1450gr) fÃ¼r ca. 400â¬. Bremsen sehen auch schwer aus, kann das Modell aber nicht identifizieren. SattelstÃ¼tze, Klemme, Schnellspanner, Lenker und Griffe wÃ¤ren auch noch relativ billig leicht zu kriegen.


----------



## memphis35 (4. Mai 2013)

Neue Gabel


----------



## butmymemory (5. Mai 2013)

Moin
so, ich hab nochmal n bisschen optimiert. Andere Reifen, Schläuche, Griffe, Lenkerhörnchen und vorn den Antrieb auf zweifach gewechselt, was optisch auch besser rein passt, finde ich. Dabei fett Gewicht gespart. Derzeit bei 10,66Kg, ohne wirkliche Leichtbauteile. Vorn gibts dieses Jahr vielleicht nochmal ne Sid. Geiloooo!!!!
Grüße,
t


----------



## Junior97 (5. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie nen bisschen bunt das Merida, würde einen schlichteren LRS wählen oder die Decals abmachen wenn das bei dem Mavic geht und dann mal weitergucken ob es immer noch so bunt ist. 
Warum hast du die XO Kurbel gegen eine XX getauscht ? Ich fand die XO passender an dem Rad.


----------



## butmymemory (5. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Irgendwie nen bisschen bunt das Merida, würde einen schlichteren LRS wählen oder die Decals abmachen wenn das bei dem Mavic geht und dann mal weitergucken ob es immer noch so bunt ist.
> Warum hast du die XO Kurbel gegen eine XX getauscht ? Ich fand die XO passender an dem Rad.




das war ne dreifach kurbel.


----------



## zuki (5. Mai 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Moin
> Vorn gibts dieses Jahr vielleicht nochmal ne Sid. Geiloooo!!!!
> Grüße,
> t



Lass mal schön die DT Swiss drin. Es sei denn Du möchtest ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten im Vergleich zur aktuellen Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (5. Mai 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> das war ne dreifach kurbel.



Bei den XO's kann man meines wissens nach einfach den Spider samt den KB wechseln. Oder etwa nicht bei allen ?


----------



## butmymemory (5. Mai 2013)

keine ahnung wegen des spiders. konnte die 3 fach kurbel verkaufen und habe die xx recht  günstig bekommen. von daher musste ich mir die gedanken nicht machen.  wäre preislich eher auch nicht günstiger geworden.

@ junior 97 - was hast du gegen ne sid? habe ich bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. besonders feinfühlig ist die dtswiss auch nicht und dafür mit 1,7kg recht schwer (ist nicht die carbon version). 

aber geil, da habe ich ja noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht. man könnte sie ja auch noch entlabeln. vielleicht den roten streifen noch drauf lassen. das könnte sich im ganzen recht gut machen. 

die mavic felgen finde ich übrigens sehr schick. da kommen mir keine schwarzen entlabelten dran.


----------



## 12die4 (6. Mai 2013)

Also ich find das Merida nicht schlecht. Es ist zwar etwas überladen mit Decals, das stimmt schon. Aber technisch und funktionell ist es top. Der größte Kritikpunkt, den ich noch finden kann, ist dass mir persönlich das Rahmendekor nicht gefallen will. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Genauso wie, ob man bei einem 120mm Fully noch unbedingt Hörnchen braucht. Stören tut mich letzteres aber nicht. Soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Genauso wie, ob man bei einem 120mm Fully noch unbedingt Hörnchen braucht.



Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun? Das musst du mir erklären 

Finds auch etwas überladen, vor allem die Felgen. Aber sagtest ja bereits, dass sie dir gefallen und darum gehts. 

Bzgl. Gabel: Sofern der Hinterbau deines Merida nicht außergewöhnlich straff ist, würde ich eher zu einer Fox greifen, da die in Fullys tendenziell besser harmonieren. Aber ist nur ne Mutmaßung, kenne den Hinterbau ja nicht.


----------



## waldtierMV (6. Mai 2013)

Mir gefällt das Merida sehr!
Die Gabel würde ich garnicht tauschen. Die schwarzen Standrohre nehmen die Farbgebung vom Rahmen perfekt auf und die Tauchrohreinheit der DT ist formschön!
Tauschen eben nur falls es eine deutlich bessere Performance bringt...

Der LRS gefällt mir ebenfalls!! ich hätte evtll. die weißen Naben und Dekorspeichen bevorzugt!

Einzig der weiße Vorbau will mir nicht so recht ins Bild passen.

Also: schwarzen Syntace Vorbau und evtll. nen DT-Dämpfer dazu und dann "PERFEKT" ;-)


----------



## 12die4 (6. Mai 2013)

Naja, die DT Dämpfer kannst du in der Regel aber allesamt in der Pfeife rauchen. Da ist ein Fox RP23 einfach potenter.
Und was die Formgebung der Tauchrohreinheit bei DT Swiss angeht, sind wir auch grundlegend verschiedener Meinung. Finde es immer wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn die Brücke hinterm Steuerrohr vorbei geht. Optimiert aber effektiv die Schmutzablagerung an den Dichtungen. 
  @Goldene Zitrone: Hat gar nix miteinander zu tun. Nur, dass halt beides Geschmackssache ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (6. Mai 2013)

> Naja, die DT Dämpfer kannst du in der Regel aber allesamt in der Pfeife rauchen.



Ich bin mit meinem XR Carbon höchst zufrieden...


----------



## butmymemory (6. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, obs unbedigt immer heissen muss: fox und gut. Mir sind die, bis auf die hervorragende dämpfung bei minimalen unebenheiten, die selbst ich spüre, oft n bisschen zu schlabbrig und optisch klobig; einfach dran satt gesehen. Diese wahnsinns unterschiede, die wir amateure in den foren hier immer so breit bequatschen, zaubern mir auch meistens eher ein (be)lächeln ins gesicht. Jetzt mal ehrlich leute.... Also, ich spüre meist eher weniger, bzw. Gewöhne mich schnell an alles und dann ists auch ok. 

Komm, liebes forenmitglied, gestehe es dir auch heute noch ein. Es ist super befreiend und du sparst morgen schon geld dabei. Befreie dich noch heute vom scheinexpertentum!


----------



## Junior97 (6. Mai 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> keine ahnung wegen des spiders. konnte die 3 fach kurbel verkaufen und habe die xx recht  günstig bekommen. von daher musste ich mir die gedanken nicht machen.  wäre preislich eher auch nicht günstiger geworden.
> 
> @ junior 97 - was hast du gegen ne sid? habe ich bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. besonders feinfühlig ist die dtswiss auch nicht und dafür mit 1,7kg recht schwer (ist nicht die carbon version).
> 
> ...



Ich habe doch nichts gegen die SID gesagt spiele selber mit den Gedanken beim SSV eine zu kaufen


----------



## butmymemory (6. Mai 2013)

Stimmt. Mein fehler, hab falsch zitiert.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Mai 2013)

Mein Touren-Hobel 

btw: steht zum Verkauf


----------



## zuki (7. Mai 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> @ junior 97 - was hast du gegen ne sid? habe ich bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. besonders feinfühlig ist die dtswiss auch nicht und dafür mit 1,7kg recht schwer (ist nicht die carbon version).


Datt war nicht der Junior .
Gewicht: Wiegt die nicht 1,55 kg? 
Ansprechverhalten: Finde ich die DT Swiss Gabeln deutlich sensibler. Und je nach SID Modell ist die Gewichtsersparnis auch eher als moderat zu bezeichnen...

Aber es ist natürlich wie fast immer: Subjektiv.


----------



## zuki (7. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, die DT Dämpfer kannst du in der Regel aber allesamt in der Pfeife rauchen. Da ist ein Fox RP23 einfach potenter.
> ...Optimiert aber effektiv die Schmutzablagerung an den Dichtungen.



Ich habe ein paar Dämpfer durch und bin mit dem DT Swiss XM 180 sehr zufrieden.

Zum Thema Schmutz an der Gabel: Durch die nach hinten verlaufende Gabelbrücke ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Wobei das aber natürlich nicht der Grund für das Design ala Manitou, DT Swiss und auch Magura ist.


----------



## MaV3RiX (7. Mai 2013)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mein Touren-Hobel
> 
> btw: steht zum Verkauf



wenn Du es so schön findest, dass Du bilder davon ins internet stellst, warum willst Du es dann verkaufen? find ich irgendwie sehr merkwürdig


----------



## daniel77 (7. Mai 2013)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> wenn Du es so schön findest, dass Du bilder davon ins internet stellst, warum willst Du es dann verkaufen? find ich irgendwie sehr merkwürdig



Was soll daran merkwürdig sein? Bike wird selten bis garnicht gefahren, deshalb muss es weg. Schön finde ich es trotzdem..........
Evtl. findet sich hier auch ein Interessent der es auch schön findet und die Zeit hat es artgerecht zu bewegen.


----------



## butmymemory (7. Mai 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Datt war nicht der Junior .
> Gewicht: Wiegt die nicht 1,55 kg?
> Ansprechverhalten: Finde ich die DT Swiss Gabeln deutlich sensibler. Und je nach SID Modell ist die Gewichtsersparnis auch eher als moderat zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Aber es ist natürlich wie fast immer: Subjektiv.



Also diese xmm wiegt ganz genau 1,7 kg.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (7. Mai 2013)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Also diese xmm wiegt ganz genau 1,7 kg.
> Grüsse



Ok. Ist dann doch ein paar Gramm schwerer als ich dachte. Ich hatte eine Zeit lang die XC 100 gefahren. Die Gabel war top und leicht. Da ich allerdings mit 1,91m nicht gerade ein Federgewicht bin, hatte ich immer die Alugabeln von DT Swiss im Auge. In der Relation zum Fahrer, sind für mich 1700g immer noch leicht.


----------



## 12die4 (7. Mai 2013)

Manche AM / Light-Enduro wiegen ja schon nicht viel mehr als die 1,7kg. Also ich find's schwer.


----------



## butmymemory (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, laut herstellerangabe. Leg sie mal auf die wage. Vielleicht wir das öl nicht mitgezählt?


----------



## lowcostbiker (7. Mai 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel



Gabel paßt farblich gut dazu


----------



## alli333i (10. Mai 2013)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Was soll daran merkwürdig sein? Bike wird selten bis garnicht gefahren, deshalb muss es weg. Schön finde ich es trotzdem..........
> Evtl. findet sich hier auch ein Interessent der es auch schön findet und die Zeit hat es artgerecht zu bewegen.





Hätte ich die Kohle.......


----------



## daVe_87 (14. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meins, ist noch absolut im Originalzustand.
So wie es da  steht wiegt es genau 11kg, wird auch net weniger werden. Der  Studentengeldbeutel gibts nicht her und in der Zeit die ich brauch um  das Geld zu verdienen um 1kg einzusparen, hab ich locker 2-3kG an mir  selber abgenommen.


----------



## multiMonochrom (15. Mai 2013)

Neu im Stall, das kleine Schwarze 











8,9Kg Noname China Carbon


----------



## 12die4 (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn man die roten Griffe mal ausklammert, wirklich schick! Ist aber ein 26er kein 29er oder?


----------



## Junior97 (15. Mai 2013)

Hast du mal ein Bild so ganz von der Seite und nicht schräg ? Bei mir wirkt das vorne auf dem 2. Bild nämlich etwas hoch.
Wo hast du denn den Rahmen her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2013)

axman m11 
wahrscheinlich von rcz bike.


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)

gefällt mir richtig gut, besonders wegen der roten Griffe. Ohne die wäre es mir zu langweilig.


----------



## HavannaClub (15. Mai 2013)

Schaut aus als hättest du eine Schrittlänge von einem Meter

habs mal hoch gerechnet...sagen wir mal 80 cm Gabelende bis Lenker...plus Sattelüberhöhung

schaut komisch aus

Gruss


----------



## multiMonochrom (15. Mai 2013)

Hmm die Bilder sind wohl nicht besonders gelungen...




> Wenn man die roten Griffe mal ausklammert, wirklich schick! Ist aber ein 26er kein 29er oder?



Danke. Ist ein 26er (also Oldschool  )



> Wo hast du denn den Rahmen her ?



Richtig geraten, Axman (oder wer auch immer das Teil wirklich hergestellt haben mag) M11



> Schaut aus als hättest du eine Schrittlänge von einem Meter


Ne, das schaut nur so komisch aus.
Wie schon gesagt, die Fotos sind nicht der Hit, hab sie heute nur schnell vor der Fahrt gemacht


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Mai 2013)

Cooles Gerät. Ich würde glaube irgendwann noch ne schwarze Gabel rein bauen und ein komplett schwarzes Bike von machen.


----------



## andre.lange (16. Mai 2013)

2011er Anthem X2, als Restposten günstig erstanden... Mit 12,5 Kg etwas schwer (zumindest in Relation zum Cyclocrosser) aber sehr spaßig zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

habt ihr noch Schnee?


----------



## andre.lange (16. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> habt ihr noch Schnee?



Inzwischen zum Glück nicht mehr, das Foto ist vom 14.04.


----------



## sloop89 (20. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Low-Budget-Bike..... aber Spaß macht es trotzdem....


----------



## 12die4 (21. Mai 2013)

Den Rahmen find ich sogar richtig schick! Nur im Lenkbereich istmir viel zu viel weiß. Das ist derbe unpraktisch, find ich. Und technisch, naja, geht halt besser. Aber ist immerhin funktionell.


----------



## sloop89 (22. Mai 2013)

Der Aufbau ist eine reine "Resteverwertung/ Kellerräumung". Unpraktisch sind nur die Griffe, da sie schnell verschmutzen.


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Mai 2013)

für den Herren (links im Bild) und für die Dame (rechts)





Das Storck benötigt dringend eine neue Federgabel (klappert). Nach mehr als 10 Jahren und geschätzten 50Tkm ohne jeglichen Service ist mal eine neue fällig. Leider gibt es auf dem Neumarkt wohl keine leichte, bezahlbare ( < 1400g) Gabel mehr mit *Cantisockel* und 80mm Federweg*.* Oder kann mir jemand einen Tip geben? 
Wer also eine gute SID oder DURIN mit 80mm Federweg, Cantisockel und schwarzer Gabelkrone zu verkaufen hat, kann sich gerne per PM bei mir melden. Schaftlänge min. 175mm. Alternativ hätte ich auch Interesse an einer sehr gut erhaltenen Manitou Mars Super als Ersatzteilspender (dann könnte ich die gelben Tauchrohre behalten, also Zustand und Farbe der Tauchrohre egal).
Achja, suche auch noch einen gelben Flite oder SLR.


----------



## zuki (22. Mai 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> für den Herren (links im Bild) und für die Dame (rechts)



Beides sehr schöne Bikes. Gratulation!


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Die Dame scheint recht groß oder? schöne Räder.


----------



## Metrum (22. Mai 2013)

Beide Bikes sind sehr schön!


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Dame scheint recht groß oder? schöne Räder.


 
168cm ist meine Dame. Der Sattel war noch ca. 2cm zu hoch. War ein neuer Sattel zum testen montiert.

Wo bleiben die Gabelangebote ? Sonst ist der Urlaub zu Fronleichnam gefährdet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (22. Mai 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> für den Herren (links im Bild) und für die Dame (rechts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moinsen,

wie wärs mit ner Marzocchi Bomber BAM Z1 oder Z2? Manchmal findet man noch gute auf Ebay.


----------



## 12die4 (22. Mai 2013)

Von der Farbe zu urteilen hätte ich mein Vermögen darauf verwettet, dass das quietschgelbe für die Dame ist.


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Du hast ja keine Ahnung was gut ist.


----------



## Sahnie (22. Mai 2013)

Die R7 Gabeln von Manitou gab es ja bis vor 1-2 Jahren noch mit 80mm und Cantis...sollten sich wohl noch auftreiben lassen. Wurden zum Schluss auch für rund 200 Euro rausgehauen.


----------



## zuki (22. Mai 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Gabelangebote ? Sonst ist der Urlaub zu Fronleichnam gefährdet!



Ich würde die hier einbauen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MANITOU-SX-T..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item58a0369307

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ju.../390599637721?pt=US_Forks&hash=item5af18d7ad9

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gabel-MANITO..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item1c32e64669


----------



## Junior97 (22. Mai 2013)

Was sagste zu Judy TT ?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Mai 2013)

andre.lange schrieb:


> Inzwischen zum Glück nicht mehr, das Foto ist vom 14.04.



Hi andre.lange


In welchem Gebiet und auf welcher Höhenlage hast das Bild mit den Schneeresten am 14.4. gemacht? 


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Was sagste zu Judy TT ?



Stahlfeder mit Reibungsdämpfung? Nicht Dein Ernst...?
Dann lieber Ausschau nach einer Duke halten. Ist sogar eine auf Ebay, müsste man nur das Casting in der richtigen Farbe pulvern lassen.

Das Principia ist hübsch, das Storck gefällt mir aber noch besser. Toller Youngtimer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Mai 2013)

Ist das ein Storck Rumour?
Hatte ich auch mal. Gekauft mit einer Marzocci Bomber Z ? , dann eine 80mm Duke Air verbaut.
Das waren noch Zeiten....  ..mit neongelben HS33 raceline...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (22. Mai 2013)

Ich würde glaube ich die von zuki verlinkte blaue Manitou nehmen. Die ist unbenutzt wiegt aber um die 1600g und hat 100mm Federweg. Müssen es unbedingt 80mm sein?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Mai 2013)

Stichwort "Lenkwinkel" und Rahmen mit alter Geo..


----------



## Faltreifen (22. Mai 2013)

Das gute Rad begleitet mich seit 1997 durch Wald und Flur. Mittlerweile habe ich einen ganzen Sack voll Räder gefahren, aber jedes Mal wenn ich es nach dem Winter wieder aus dem Keller hole fühle ich mich auf dem MTB sofort zuhause und finde mich schwups durchs Gelände rasend wieder . 
Das Giant ATX 880 hat über die Jahre eine neue Hinterradfelge, die Manitou Mars (leider nur in weiß) und alle Anbauteile in Blau bekommen (9,5 kg ohne Pedalen). An sonsten ist bis auf die Verschleißteile der Rest noch original und das Radl läuft und läuft und ....


----------



## cpprelude (22. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stichwort "Lenkwinkel" und Rahmen mit alter Geo..


 
Sowas habe ich schon befürchtet. Schade, hätte optisch sehr gut gepasst.


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Storck Rumour?


 
Nein, ist ein Rebel. Der Rahmen hat schon Federgabelgeometrie. Eigentlich möchte ich gern das silber der Gabelkrone loswerden. Die gelbe Manitou hat zudem noch rote Einstellknöpfe. Die Judy sieht gut aus, hat aber eben auch eine silberne Gabelkrone und (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) Stahlfeder und Elastomere. Da fang ich dann wieder an mit Federtausch (dürften auch nicht ganz leicht zu finden sein) zur Anpassung ans Gewicht. Zudem bevorzuge ich eher eine straffe Abstimmung, was sich bei einer Luftgabel ja recht leicht realisieren läßt. Die blaue Manitou paßt m.M.n. nicht zum Rahmen. Da kommt die blaune Tune Nabe nicht zur Geltung. R7 habe ich bisher auch nur mit siberner Krone gesehen. Die Duke ist mit >1600g zu schwer.
Meine Vorstellungen sind dann doch recht konkret. Die Gabel kann ruhig jünger sein als der Rahmen. Also her mit den Angeboten von SID, DURIN oder MARS Super!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich würde glaube ich die von zuki verlinkte blaue Manitou nehmen. Die ist unbenutzt wiegt aber um die 1600g und hat 100mm Federweg. Müssen es unbedingt 80mm sein?



Die gefällt mir optisch auch super.
Ansonsten vll. 'ne Judy SL von 2002 (da war sie noch gut), eine Duke oder vll. eine Skareb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Zum Giant: eigentlich ganz nett aber der LRS sieht mit den Reifen und der schwarzen Felge etwas bunt aus. Das würde ich wechseln. Die Weiße Gabel ist auch nicht ganz mein Fall.


Zur Federgabelgeometrie: Das ist mir beim Fusion aufgefallen. Mit der Magura Phaon war es deutlich gemütlicher. Seit ich die Durin mit 85mm Federweg habe geht das Ding ziemlich gut nach vorne. Man mag es kaum glauben.


----------



## michaduke (23. Mai 2013)

Hätte eine Manitou Black Super Air mit 80 mm im Angebot.
Farbe schwarz und Canti Bohrungen.

Bei Interesse PM

Grüße


----------



## andre.lange (23. Mai 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi andre.lange
> 
> 
> In welchem Gebiet und auf welcher Höhenlage hast das Bild mit den Schneeresten am 14.4. gemacht?
> ...



ca. 440m über Null am Ortsrand von Chemnitz


----------



## Faltreifen (23. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Zum Giant: eigentlich ganz nett aber der LRS sieht mit den Reifen und der schwarzen Felge etwas bunt aus. Das würde ich wechseln. Die Weiße Gabel ist auch nicht ganz mein Fall.



Jo hast recht, ich habe noch einen silbernen LRS, aber da sind 1 Zoll Tom Slick's drauf. So konnte ich das Bike ja hier nicht präsentieren . Ich hätte auch lieber eine blaue Gabel, aber finde mal eine mit der Einbauhöhe die auch noch einen mind. 22 cm langen Gabelschaft hat .


----------



## Tobear (24. Mai 2013)

Dann poste ich mein Hardtail hier auch mal:







Bei Interesse gibts weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum. Feedback und Fragen sind erwünscht.


----------



## 12die4 (24. Mai 2013)

So groß wie du scheinbar bist, solltest du dir dringend ein 29er holen. Mit den kleinen Laufrädern sieht das einfach nur blöd aus von den Proportionen...

Von Aufbau bin ich jetzt nicht so der Fan. Vorallem zweierlei:

1) Das ist nen 100mm Hardtail Rahmen. Die Gabel sieht mir aber nach mehr als 100mm aus. => macht die Geometrie kaputt. Außerdem frage ich mich, was Fat Alberts an so einem Rahmen zu suchen hat. Mindestens eine Nummer oversized.

2) Positiver Vorbau + Riser sieht irgendwie immer bissl blöd aus. Dazu kommt bei dir noch, dass der Sattel nicht allzu hoch steht (Sitzriese?). Wodurch du absolut null Sattelüberhöhung hast. Auch das passt eher zu nem gemütlichen 180mm Freerider als einem CC-Hardtail.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2013)

die gabel hat 120 mm.


----------



## neddie (25. Mai 2013)

96er Cannondale SV700 carbon in Alltagsversion mit Schloss und Alltagspedal


----------



## Tobear (25. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> So groß wie du scheinbar bist, solltest du dir dringend ein 29er holen. Mit den kleinen Laufrädern sieht das einfach nur blöd aus von den Proportionen...


Naja, soo überdimensioniert bin ich mit 187cm jetzt auch wieder nicht, dass ich nur noch 29er fahren dürfte. 



12die4 schrieb:


> Von Aufbau bin ich jetzt nicht so der Fan. Vorallem zweierlei:
> 
> 1) Das ist nen 100mm Hardtail Rahmen. Die Gabel sieht mir aber nach mehr als 100mm aus. => macht die Geometrie kaputt. Außerdem frage ich mich, was Fat Alberts an so einem Rahmen zu suchen hat. Mindestens eine Nummer oversized.
> 
> 2) Positiver Vorbau + Riser sieht irgendwie immer bissl blöd aus. Dazu kommt bei dir noch, dass der Sattel nicht allzu hoch steht (Sitzriese?). Wodurch du absolut null Sattelüberhöhung hast. Auch das passt eher zu nem gemütlichen 180mm Freerider als einem CC-Hardtail.


Gerade die 120mm Reba und die Fat Alberts auf 2.1 bar machen den ganzen Fahrspaß auf verblockten Singletrails aus. Durch die 2cm mehr fühlt sich die Geo nicht wirklich "versaut" an. Steuerwinkel @69° und Sitzwinkel @71° liegen noch voll und ganz im Rahmen. Den Vorbau werde ich vllt. noch gegen etwas kürzeres tauschen. Momentan fühlt er sich insbesondere aufgrund des etwas kürzeren Oberrohrs (568mm) aber noch gut an. 

Auf Sattelüberhöhung steh ich nicht so. Ich mag es auf ungefähr dem gleichen Niveau. Ich interpretiere es eher als ein Tour/Trail Bike und nicht als XC-Rennfeile.


----------



## 12die4 (25. Mai 2013)

@Tobear: Also im Prinzip ist gegen deine Interpretation ja nichts zu sagen. Aber da der Attention Rahmen die Low-Budget CC Version von Cube ist, ist er auch nicht dafür gedacht ihn in wirklich verblocktes Terrain, wo man Fat Alberts und viel Federweg brauchen würde, zu fahrern. Wenn das die Richtung ist, die du mit deinem MTB einschlagen willst, würde ich mir starke Gedanken machen, z.B. einen On-One 456 Rahmen und eine entsprechende Gabel zu holen. DANN wäre der Aufbau insgesammt auch wieder schlüssig und schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (25. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> So groß wie du scheinbar bist, solltest du dir dringend ein 29er holen. Mit den kleinen Laufrädern sieht das einfach nur blöd aus von den Proportionen...


Das mit dem 29er Wahn wird ja immer schlimmer, es ist jetzt also schon "dringender" Handlungsbedarf. Normalgewachsenen Menschen wurden doch vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht behelligt, wenn Sie ein Moutainbike fahren wollten? Und jetzt soll man seinen kompletten Fuhrpark einschmelzen? Das ist nicht nur ökonomischer, sondern auch ökologischer Unfug.


----------



## 12die4 (25. Mai 2013)

Meine Formulierung war etwas überspitzt, das geb ich zu. Aber ich habe nicht gesagt, dass da dringender Handlungsbedarf bestehen würde. Ich habe mich nur zur Optik geäußert und die sieht bei diesen Proportionen einfach unförmig aus. Früher hat's niemanden gestört, weil es halt normal war, ab einer gewissen Körpergröße. Aber heutzutage gibt es zum Glück 29er, mit denen man die Proportionen wieder korrigieren kann. Das wäre aus optischer Sicht bei Tobear dringend angeraten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich damit ausdrücken wollen.


----------



## arne_91 (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hab meinem Stadt-/ und Winterrad mal eine andere Kurbel und einen Satz Kojaks spendiert. Da der Sommer dieses Jahr ja scheinbar ausfällt, kann ich so dem Matsch im Wald wenigstens ab und zu mal auf die Straße ausweichen.


----------



## Tobear (26. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Tobear: Also im Prinzip ist gegen deine Interpretation ja nichts zu sagen. Aber da der Attention Rahmen die Low-Budget CC Version von Cube ist, ist er auch nicht dafür gedacht ihn in wirklich verblocktes Terrain, wo man Fat Alberts und viel Federweg brauchen würde, zu fahrern. Wenn das die Richtung ist, die du mit deinem MTB einschlagen willst, würde ich mir starke Gedanken machen, z.B. einen On-One 456 Rahmen und eine entsprechende Gabel zu holen. DANN wäre der Aufbau insgesammt auch wieder schlüssig und schön.


Also wenn der Rahmen Trail Rides ohne größere Sprünge und Drops nicht aushält, dann hat er es auch nicht verdient weiter gefahren zu werden. Bisher scheint er aber recht stabil zu sein... Ich denke kaum, dass ein Satz FA für mehr Grip und ne Gabel mit 20mm mehr Reserve einen Rahmenbruch provozieren können...

/edit: Die Diskussion bzgl. Körpergröße, Proportionen und 29er OHNE die Person auf dem Bike sitzen zu sehen finde ich etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## alli333i (26. Mai 2013)

Tobear schrieb:


> Also wenn der Rahmen Trail Rides ohne größere Sprünge und Drops nicht aushält, dann hat er es auch nicht verdient weiter gefahren zu werden. Bisher scheint er aber recht stabil zu sein... Ich denke kaum, dass ein Satz FA für mehr Grip und ne Gabel mit 20mm mehr Reserve einen Rahmenbruch provozieren können...
> 
> /edit: Die Diskussion bzgl. Körpergröße, Proportionen und 29er OHNE die Person auf dem Bike sitzen zu sehen finde ich etwas fragwürdig.




zweimal ein dickes 

ich wiege 105kg und fahre mit nem günstigen (!) CC Hardtail mit ca 100mm Sachen, die ander mit ihren 150ern nicht hinkriegen. Etwas mehr bremsen und sprünge weitgehend vermeiden, dann geht das.

und ich bin 1,94 und brauche kein 29er.... die nebenbei gesagt auch ganz anders reagieren als 26er


----------



## 12die4 (26. Mai 2013)

Wie oft muss ich es denn noch sagen? Hier wurde ein Foto gepostet, ich habe mich zum Aufbau und er Optik geäußert. Meine Aussagen, dass ein 29er vorteilhaft wäre, bei Tobear bezog sich einzig und allein auf die Optik, weil mMn ein 26er ab einer gewissen Rahmengroße einfach besch***en aussieht. Genauso wie 29er in Größe S. Da sind die Proportionen in einem Missverhältnis.

Dass man mit Fahrtechnik einiges an fehlendem Federweg wettmachen kann, ist ja wohl auch klar. Das hat auch keiner bestritten. Es ist aber immer eine Frage der Definition von "stark verblocktem Terrain", ob ein CC-Hardtail das auf Dauer aushält oder nicht. Es verzeiht definitiv Fehler nicht so gutmütig, da die Reserven ganz einfach gering sind, auch was die Rahmenkonstruktion angeht. Früher mag das anders gewesen sein, aber mit der Diversifikation der einzelnen MTB-Gattungen sind alle Rahmen ziemlich stark spezialisiert worden. Und bei CC liegt dann der Fokus eben mehr auf Leichtbau als auf Robustheit.
 @Tobear: Du hast nach Feedback zu deinem Bike gefragt. Ich hab dir meins gegeben und dazu zählt nunmal, dass ein Fat Albert an einem CC Hardtail nichts zu suchen hat, weil es nunmal ein AM/Freeride Reifen ist. Und Federwegserhöhung sehe ich halt auch kritisch. Das kannst du jetzt so akzeptieren oder auch nicht. Bei letzterem Frage ich mich dann aber, warum du überhaupt dein Bike-Foto gepostet hast.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Mai 2013)

Wie groß bist Du eigentlich?


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

@12die4

 

Aber eh du dich hier noch für deine Meinung weiterhin rechtfertigen musst - lass es und mach dir lieber nen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Tobear (26. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> ...Das kannst du jetzt so akzeptieren oder auch nicht. Bei letzterem Frage ich mich dann aber, warum du überhaupt dein Bike-Foto gepostet hast.


Naja, um Feedback zu bekommen und ne Diskussion anzuregen. Klappt doch ganz gut. 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du eigentlich?


Wenn du mich meinst: 187cm, wie schon etwas weiter oben gepostet. Schrittlänge ca. 87cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Mai 2013)

Hatte ich gelesen. Ich meinte 12die4, der ja offenbar auch 26" fährt.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin 184cm. Ich geb dir Recht, dass es bei mir auch an der Grenze ist, wo man sich eigentlich besser ein 29er angucken sollte. Ich hab auch lange herumüberlegt, ob ich mir eins hole. Letzendlich war der Preisunterschied zwischen neuem 29er und gebrauchtem 26er aber so erheblich, dass es letzteres geworden ist. Und bei meinem Epic finde ich, gehen die Proportionen noch grade so. Ist Rahmengröße L und ich kriege problemlos eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung hin.
Im Übrigen habe ich anhand des Fotos vom Rad von Tobear damit gerechnet, dass er noch größer wäre. Aber das täuscht wohl wegen der sehr hohen Lenkzone und dem durch die längere Gabel "hochgebockt" wirkenden Rahmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2013)

Genau darum ging es mir. Nicht um einen persönlichen Angriff, sondern darum, dass das Ganze auf dem Foto wohl ein wenig täuscht. Er fährt einen höheren Rahmen mit kürzerem Stützenauszug. Die lange Gabel sowie der Riser tragen nochmal dazu bei, das ganze weniger sportlich erscheinen zu lassen.

Glaube, bei der Wahrnehmung spielt auch ein bißchen die Sehgewohnheit eine Rolle. Mein Germans hat ja auch einen recht hohen Rahmen, was sicher einigen optisch aufstoßen wird. Ich find's trotzdem noch vertretbar. 

Damit hier mal wieder ein Foto reinkommt, stelle ich es mal rein:




(Und ja, ich kann mit einer abweichenden Meinung gut leben.)

Zum Vergleich das Inbred mit niedrigerem Rahmen:




Und noch das Scandal als 29er:



(Finde ich mittlerweile auch am besten proportioniert)

Fotos sind nicht besonders toll, aber ich schätze, man erkennt soviel.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Mai 2013)

Hast du beim "Germans" versucht auch nur deutsche Bauteile zu verwenden? Schade, dass das bei der Kettenschaltung nicht wirklich funktioniert. Wobei ein Acros A-Ge natürlich nobel wäre. ^^

Ich weiß, was du meinst und ich kann es am Germans auch nachvollziehen. Bei Tobear ist das Ganze aber schon noch krasser. Ich glaube es ist eine Kombination aus den steil stehenden Sitzstreben, dem geringen Sloping (was das Germans auch hat) und die angesprochene, hohe Lenkzone, hervorgerufen durch Riser, positivem Vorbau UND 20mm mehr an der Gabel.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, war ein bißchen das Ziel, nachdem ich am Scandel etwas das Briten-Thema verfolgt hatte. Habe es aber bei beiden nicht dogmatisch durchgezogen, Funktion und auch Optik gingen mir im Zweifelsfall vor (wobei: Wenn jemand einen USE-Sattel loswerden möchte...). Witzigerweise kommen von den deutschen Teilen dann wieder die meisten aus Baden-Württemberg, obwohl ich hierauf keine acht hatte. Beide Rahmen haben ja auch Migrationshintergrund.  Dass das Thema auch zum Firmennamen passt, war mir bisher gar nicht bewusst. 
A-Ge wäre toll, ja. Nur zwei Dinge stören mich: Der Preis und die doppelten Leitungen, für die der Rahmen nicht die passenden Zugführungen hat (ausschlaggebend war aber schon der Preis)

So ein Mawis 29er mit passenden Leitungsführungen für eine A-GE... meine Freundin killt mich!


----------



## KONI-DU (27. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich bin 184cm. Ich geb dir Recht, dass es bei mir auch an der Grenze ist, wo man sich eigentlich besser ein 29er angucken sollte. Ich hab auch lange herumüberlegt, ob ich mir eins hole. Letzendlich war der Preisunterschied zwischen neuem 29er und gebrauchtem 26er aber so erheblich, dass es letzteres geworden ist. Und bei meinem Epic finde ich, gehen die Proportionen noch grade so. Ist Rahmengröße L und ich kriege problemlos eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung hin.



......glaubst du den Rotz wirklich, den du hier schreibst 

Weil Galerie (Grenzwertiges Material - bin > 184cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (27. Mai 2013)

Meine Fresse, manche Leute sind echt zu **** zum Lesen. Mal ehrlich. Ich steh zu meiner Meinung was optische Belange angeht. Habt doch gern andere Meinungen, mir Wurst. Aber in einem Forum lasse ich mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten. Also ***** mich. Mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2013)

sorry aber die diskussion 29er oder nicht können wir echt langsam mal sei lassen. Jeder fährt das, was ihm am besten taugt.

Ich habe bei meinen 29ern ne super proportion und auch kleine fahrer/innen haben schöne formen an ihren bikes. Meine freundin (fährt marathons) wird sich als nächstes ein 29er zulegen. Ihre grösse ist 158cm. 

weiter bitte mit bildern...

aktuell so...


----------



## HavannaClub (27. Mai 2013)

es sind die Reifen 

wahnsinn...nein mir fehlt das passende Wort 

Gruss


----------



## KONI-DU (27. Mai 2013)

....es geht ja nicht um 29er gut oder schlecht. Mein nächstes Projekt wird sicherlich auch ein 29er.
Mir geht es nur auf den Kecks, das auf einmal 26er "Grenzwertig" sind. 
Aber jetzt soll´s wirklich gut sein.

Gewöhne mich auch langsam an deine blauen Akzente


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2013)

naja ich habs ja einige male gepostet. Ich finds einfach hammergeil.

Wenn man es immer wieder anschaut findet man auf einmal das blau hübsch

für mich das beste 29er das ich je aufgebaut habe. Wiselflink, perfekte geo und gute verarbeitung...ach ja, es ist ein SOBRE Dad 29...


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Ist auch so ziemlich das einzige Bike an dem mir die Reifen gefallen, Jens. 

Hier auch noch ein Bild.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Jens, dein Rad sieht aus, als sei es höher als lang 
Meins poste ich lieber nicht, das kam heute schon zu oft.


----------



## baerst5 (28. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, manche Leute sind echt zu **** zum Lesen. Mal ehrlich. Ich steh zu meiner Meinung was optische Belange angeht. Habt doch gern andere Meinungen, mir Wurst. Aber in einem Forum lasse ich mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten. Also ***** mich. Mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht.



Nur mal so am Rande: "sieht blöd aus" ist keine Meinung, sondern eine Wertung.


----------



## Lukas2046 (28. Mai 2013)

Diese Diskussion um 29er find ich sowas von unnötig, jeder fährt das ihm/ihr am besten gefällt. Andererseits finde ich es von Magazinen blöd, dass Tourenfullies jetzt automatisch 29er sind, können doch gleich schreiben 29er Fullies im Test, außerdem kommt man mitm normalen 26er auch ans Ziel. Es ist iweíe ne Glaubensfrage, meiner Meinung gibt es keine wahre Raddimension, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und muss nicht dazu gedrängt werden.

Gruss Lukas


----------



## Junior97 (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn ihr die Diskussionen alle so ******** und unnötig findet und lieber Bilder wollt warum schreibt ihr dann und tut keine Bilder rein ?
Damit ich mir nicht wiederspreche:



(Satteltasche ist mitlerweile getauscht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldtierMV (29. Mai 2013)

Genau! Bilder ;-)

















Gruß


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. Mai 2013)

Weißt Du das Gewicht? Wie fahren sich die Reifen? Auch in Bezug auf Pannenanfälligkeit?


----------



## 12die4 (29. Mai 2013)

Wie sollen sich schon Racing Ralph fahren? Sind leichtrollende Wettkampfreifen ohne jeden Pannenschutz. Bei trockenen Bedingungen sehr guter Grip, bei Nässe aber schnell rutschend. Wenn du es noch genauer und facettenreicher willst, benutz die SuFu hier. Da gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zu Hauf.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Habe heute mal wieder etwas mit einem Foto gespielt und Sachen gefärbt:


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

Den Handfeger würde ich in blau nehmen, sonst ist's zu viel orange.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Mai 2013)

Und warum? Das Orange wirkt als extremer Fremdkörper.


----------



## waldtierMV (29. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wie sollen sich schon Racing Ralph fahren? Sind leichtrollende Wettkampfreifen ohne jeden Pannenschutz. Bei trockenen Bedingungen sehr guter Grip, bei Nässe aber schnell rutschend. Wenn du es noch genauer und facettenreicher willst, benutz die SuFu hier. Da gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zu Hauf.


 
Genau  
Ich fahre die Reifen tubeless mit FRM tire sealant und hatte noch keine Panne. Bin trotzdem nicht zufrieden mit Denen und habe schon Conti RaceKing 2.2 in der RaceSport-Variante als Nachfolger zu liegen 

Zum Gewicht kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben, fühlt sich aber recht leicht an 



> Und warum? Das Orange wirkt als extremer Fremdkörper.


 
Sicher der Gabel wegen, da ists original oder 

Grüße


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Ok, also Handfeger in blau.

Fremdkörper? Finde halt gut, dass man die Farbe gut sieht.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Den Handfeger würde ich in blau nehmen, sonst ist's zu viel orange.


 
Ich habe mich schon gefragt warum er den Schnellspanner rot gefärbt hat . @_InoX_: Ich finde es auch nicht schön, ich würde es so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Er sucht halt jetzt in den Weiten des Forums nach Zustimmung nachdem wir sie ihm nicht vollumfänglich geben wollten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

Es ist halt reinretuschiert, da sticht es eben heraus.
Wenn du was machen willst, wÃ¼rde ich eher zu blauen Griffen greifen und den Rest so belassen. Die > 100 â¬ fÃ¼r einen KommVor wÃ¼rde ich eher in einen anstÃ¤ndigen LRS investieren. Der SLR funktioniert abgesehen von den frÃ¼hen Abnutzungserscheinungen doch gut oder nicht?
Ich bin ja eh nicht so der Freund von viel Farbe.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Sieht man ja an deinen sehr dezenten Rädern.

Der SLR ist im Vergleich zum Kommvor echt unbequem. Hatte den SLR damals nur gekauft, weil ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und trotzdem etwas halbwegs leichtes haben wollte.

Ein leichter LRS ist immer noch mein Wunsch...

Wahrscheinlich mache ich es eh wieder schwarz und dezenter. Die Schnellspanner die unterwegs sind, sind auch schwarz.

Hier nochmal das Original:


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sieht man ja an deinen sehr dezenten Rädern.



Bis auf Rahmen und Gabel habe ich keine farbigen Teile dran 

Damit sich nicht wieder jemand am vielen Gelaber hier stört...





Bin ich bis letzte Woche so gefahren.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Die brauchst du bei den Farben aber auch nicht mehr.
Gefallen mir beide sehr gut auch wenn die Schweißnähte am am F2000 nicht ganz so schön waren.

Bild:


----------



## JM87 (29. Mai 2013)

So wieder mal ein bisschen was geändert : 
Formula r 1 Bremse und weiße Bremsleitungen
Xt Schalthebel 
Kurzes XT Schaltwerk
Fsa Carbon Lenker
Fsa Carbon Sattelstütze 
Eggbeater 3 Pedale 
Aber seht selbst :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

mir gefällts


----------



## 12die4 (29. Mai 2013)

JM87 schrieb:


> Fsa Carbon Lenker



Den Riser finde ich blöd. Ansonsten wäre es eine schöne Rennfeile.
Und ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, das rote Dekor am Vorbau zu entfernen. Wie es im Moment aussieht, ist das (von den roten Speichen abgesehen) das einzige Rot am Rad und beißt sich ziemlich mit dem blauen Rahmendekor.


----------



## JM87 (29. Mai 2013)

Ok Danke . Ja mit dem Rot stimmt , die Bremssattel sind noch Rot , aber passt nicht so wirklich ins Gesamtbild  . Mal schauen was ich Da machen kann .


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

und der Knopf der Fox ist auch rot. Man kann schon fast ein System dahinter erkennen.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Mai 2013)

Naja, Einstellknöpfe sind ja aus funktionellen Gründen unterschiedlich eloxiert. Daher stört mich das nicht. Bremssättel, hmm. Die auszutauschen kostet halt gleich wieder. Wobei mich an meinem Epic z.B. auch die weiße Elixir 9 stört. Hätte da lieber schwarz oder rot. Aber deswegen kauf ich nicht gleich neu.


----------



## Junior97 (29. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, Einstellknöpfe sind ja aus funktionellen Gründen unterschiedlich eloxiert. Daher stört mich das nicht. Bremssättel, hmm. Die auszutauschen kostet halt gleich wieder. Wobei mich an meinem Epic z.B. auch die weiße Elixir 9 stört. Hätte da lieber schwarz oder rot. Aber deswegen kauf ich nicht gleich neu.



Das sähe echt besser aus mit anderen Bremssätteln, aber das geht glaube ich auch billiger mit Rohrreiniger...
Und spendiere deinem Bauch und dem Lenker doch bitte Lenkerstopfen


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

An Bremssätteln wäre ich damit aber ganz vorsichtig. Es wird ja die gefärbte Oxidschicht aufgelöst also auch minimal Material abgetragen. Ob das dann alles noch passt ist fraglich.

Ich hatte damals beide Knöpfe entfärbt und den eigentlich roten mit schwarzem Nagellack angemalt.


----------



## JM87 (29. Mai 2013)

Muss echt mal schauen was ich mit dem roten mache , aber ich glaube zu erst lasse ich erst mal. Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## baerst5 (30. Mai 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Den Riser finde ich blöd. Ansonsten wäre es eine schöne Rennfeile.



Ich kann's mir einfach nicht verkneifen: Deine "Blöd-Kommentare" find ich blöd. Wen glaubst du, interessiert das?


----------



## 12die4 (30. Mai 2013)

Diejenigen, die ihre Räder hier Posten um Feedback zu bekommen.
Wen's stört oder wen's nicht interessert, der soll drüber hinweg lesen. Ganz einfach. Genauso wie mich deine Kritik nicht tangiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, das habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass Du "blöd" für ein Feedback hälst.


----------



## studibiker88 (30. Mai 2013)

Hier ist mal meins.. Noch weit entfernt von meiner persönlichen Wunschvorstellung, aber ist momentan das eine für alles..


----------



## Metrum (30. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht - aber schon arg weg von der Realität.


----------



## studibiker88 (30. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht - aber schon arg weg von der Realität.




Erklär mir mal genauer was du damit meinst..


----------



## Metrum (30. Mai 2013)

Naja, nun hast du ja auch noch die Bilder hinbekommen. Vorher war ja nix!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2013)

und die adresse wo genau man es abholen kann gleich dazu.


----------



## studibiker88 (30. Mai 2013)

Achso, wegen dem kennzeichen?!

Ja, hatte vergessen die Bilder hochzuladen.. 
Normalerweise sind noch silberne CB Eggbeater dran.. Als nächstes kommt aber noch n etwas kürzerer Vorbau. Hat da jemand n guten Vorschlag, ca 65mm??


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2013)

Was hast du mit dem Rad vor?


----------



## mistermoo (30. Mai 2013)

hab dann mal meine auch hochgeladen

Lenker Vorbau Kombi wird noch angepasst. Das war direkt nach dem Aufbau, noch ohne große Anpassung an Geo etc.

Die Tektro Bremso packt übelst zu und Gabel ist bocksteif im Loc.


Einzig an die Kurbel muss ich mich noch gewöhnen mit 24/42 Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studibiker88 (30. Mai 2013)

@ lupus bhg: Ich fahre sowohl touren von ca 100km am Tag, mit viel Straßenanteil bis zu Singletrails mit leicht verblocktem Terrain. Wie gesagt, muss momentan noch für alles herhalten, soll aber schnellstmöglich von nem All Mountain unterstützt/abgelöst werden...


----------



## 12die4 (30. Mai 2013)

@studibiker88: Wenn ein AM dazu kommen soll, dann würde ich das Univega HT aber weiter in diese Richtung umbauen, sondern es so belassen, wie es gedacht ist. Und zwar ein CC/Touren Rad. Der neue Vorbau, den du dir wünscht ist mit 65mm schon extrem kurz und daher auch wieder mehr in Richtung AM. Dann lieber zwei grundlegend unterschiedliche Radtypen da haben. Sonst sind sie sich doch zu ähnlich von der Geo. Mit einem Univega HT habe ich übrigens auch mal angefangen. 
 @mistermoo: Hm, der Rahmen gefällt mir von der Formensprache ausgesprochen gut. Unschön finde ich dagegen die Schriftzüge. Besonders die Schriftart wirklicht irgendwie billig, was sehr schade ist bei dem hübschen Rahmen. Ansonsten ein interessanter Aufbau. Bremse und Kurbel sagen mir gar nichts. Klar, von Tektro habe ich schon gehört, aber die findet man ja normalerweise nur an Billig-Bikes. Taugt deine wirklich was? Gewicht? Und wie bist du auf die Kurbel gekommen? Was mich vorallem interessiert: Wie schaltet sich der Sprung von 24 auf 42 Zähne? Baue mein Epic grade auf 2x10 um und habe da schon bei der geplanten KB-Paarung 26/42 bedenken, was die Schaltperformance angeht. Achja, für mich wären die roten Kettenblätter definitiv ein No-Go und schwarze Kurbelarme würden auch noch besser zum restlichen Bike passen. Aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## studibiker88 (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, wenn ein Allmountain da ist wird  auch noch leichtes Gewichtstuning betrieben, aber da ich noch nicht weiss wann das finanziell passt, werd ich mein HT erstmal n bissel Richtung AM bauen, mit der Option auf rückrüstung.. 

Und hier noch eins von heute, in artgerechter Freiland Haltung..


----------



## mistermoo (31. Mai 2013)

Der Schriftzug kommt vom Team. Ich mags.

Tektro ist nur hier in Europa so unbekannt. Vom Gewicht liegt die in etwa zwischen der R1 und der MT8. v275/h295 Gramm und bremst sehr gut.

Kurbel ist von Sugino aus Japan, dort nicht ganz unbekannt aber eher im Singlespeed/Bahnrad und Rennrad Bereich. Die ist etwas schwerer als ne XT. Mit der Kombi 24/42 mit XT Umwerfer und Taya Kette gehts ganz gut, werde wohl aber noch ne XTR Kette testen und vielleicht noch Rotor Q Ring Kettenblätter MTB 2-fach mit der Kombi 25/40.

Es gibt auch schwarze Kettenblätter, hab aber rote bekommen. Die nächsten werden auch schwarz. In schwarz würde mir die Kurbel auch mehr zusagen, vielleicht dann doch mit den roten Kettenblättern.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ein Allmountain da ist wird  auch noch leichtes Gewichtstuning betrieben, aber da ich noch nicht weiss wann das finanziell passt, werd ich mein HT erstmal n bissel Richtung AM bauen, mit der Option auf rückrüstung..
> 
> Und hier noch eins von heute, in artgerechter Freiland Haltung..



Okay, jetzt verstehe ich das mit dem kürzeren Vorbau besser.


----------



## 12die4 (31. Mai 2013)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Und hier noch eins von heute, in artgerechter Freiland Haltung..



In der Kluft siehst du schon mehr nach Freerider aus. Warum ein Fullface-Helm?? Sieht ein wenig übertrieben aus, wenn du dann nen 100mm Hardtail unterm Hintern hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

@mistermoo

Mir gefällt dein Bike, so wie es ist, sehr gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2013)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ein Allmountain da ist wird  auch noch leichtes Gewichtstuning betrieben, aber da ich noch nicht weiss wann das finanziell passt, werd ich mein HT erstmal n bissel Richtung AM bauen, mit der Option auf rückrüstung..
> 
> Und hier noch eins von heute, in artgerechter Freiland Haltung..




Fullface auf der Strasse ist mir auch neu...


----------



## studibiker88 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich schrieb ja schon oben, das es für alles genutzt wird, und da es gesickt hat und ich n paar schöne ausgesetzte Abfahrten genommen hab musste gestern nochmal der Fullface ran. Fahr damit ja nicht auf der Straße.

Und um einen Berg hinunterzukommen muss man - zumindest bei uns in Oberberg - erstmal AUF den Berg.. Dazu dienen meist "Forstautobahnen", auf denen ich nicht immer gewillt bin den Helm auszuziehen.. 

Und auch wenn es etwas krass wirken mag, fahr ich trotz nur 100mm vorn auch gerne mal raues Gelände, wenns auch vielleicht nicht das vorgesehene Haupteinsatzgebiet des Rades ist.. 

Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei, und ich finde das zählt..


----------



## hobbybiker79 (31. Mai 2013)

Nach meiner 103km tour gestern
So nun mein Bild dazu


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei, und ich finde das zählt..




 GENAU!


----------



## Endura (31. Mai 2013)

Mein Alltags- und Trainingsbike


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

Das Rad ist immer wieder ein Traum. Die schwarze Hone war aber schöner.


----------



## Endura (31. Mai 2013)

Danke Dir - die Hone wollte aber unbedingt ans Epic


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Hast du dich ab- und wieder angemeldet?
Sieht verdammt gut aus das Rad. Eine neue SLX hätte vermutlich besser ausgesehen als die XT, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Dietmar baut die besten Stealth 1x10 Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dietmar baut die besten Stealth 1x10 Bikes



Hm, eben - und die Hone finde ich halt viel stealthiger!


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dietmar baut die besten Stealth 1x10 Bikes



Das Teil ist aber 1x9


----------



## Endura (31. Mai 2013)

Die XT war noch da und ja, 1x9 - wartet auf das kurze SAINT Schaltwerk...


----------



## 12die4 (31. Mai 2013)

@_Endura_: Schlicht und schön, gefällt! 
Wenn du dir sicher bist, bei 1x10 bleiben zu wollen, dann würde ich noch über einen kürzeren Schaltwerkskäfig nachdenken. Ansonsten perfekt.
EDIT: Erst jetzt die neue Seite gesehen. Ich nehme alles zurück.  Könntest aber natürlich auch nur den Käfig tauschen. Ein SLX in SS Version ist sicher leichter als ein Saint.


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Mai 2013)

Wie fahren sich denn die Specialized Reifen ?
Ansonsten sehr schönes Rad. 
Kannst deinen Namen so oft ändern wie du willst, man erkennt dich trotzdem


----------



## Endura (31. Mai 2013)

@ KONI-DU: hast 'ne PN


----------



## 12die4 (1. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Fully nach der letzten Umrüstung:





Getauscht:

Shimano RD-M972-SGS getauscht gegen SRAM XX long cage
Shimano FD-M970-E getauscht gegen SRAM X.O S3 42Z
Shimano SL-M970 getauscht gegen SRAM XX Trigger
SRAM PG-991 11-32 getauscht gegen Shimano CS-M770-10 11-36
Specialized KBs 44/32/22 getauscht gegen Specialized 42 & TA Zélito 26
SRAM PC-990 getauscht gegen KMC X10-SL

Wegen ultimativem Dreckswetter aber noch nicht probegefahren. :'(


----------



## Junior97 (2. Juni 2013)

Das man sowas nochmal erlebt... Falscher Thread für dein S-Works, das gehört in die Race Abteilung finde ich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 10645111"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Die XT war noch da und ja, 1x9 - wartet auf das kurze SAINT Schaltwerk...



Servus!
Ein freundliches Willkommen.... 
VG



12die4 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Fully nach der letzten Umrüstung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, auch im Racefred gut aufgehoben, aber hier mal eine angenehme Enspannung der Äuglein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (2. Juni 2013)

mein Spec SJ HT 29 Sworks (9kg):


----------



## Kkangpae (2. Juni 2013)

Ich raffs nicht. Wann gehört ein Bike in den Touren Thread, wann in den Race Thread? Und wann darf man sich überhaupt erdreisten, das eigene Bike in einem dieser Bilder-Threads zu zeigen? Ist das nur einer kleinen elitären Gruppe vorbehalten, oder muss das Bike zuvor durch eben diese gesichtet und für würdig befunden werden damit man es ohne "Flame Wars" in einen Bilderthread posten darf?

Vielleicht ist es angebracht einen "so muss das Bike aussehen damit es überhaupt gepostet werden darf" Thread zu erstellen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

....  liest sich gut.  

MMn  sind eigentlich beide letzten Räder eher im Race-Fred zu Hause, aber hier überschreiten wir das Toleranzfenster eher in Richtung "positiv"..


----------



## 12die4 (2. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das man sowas nochmal erlebt... Falscher Thread für dein S-Works, das gehört in die Race Abteilung finde ich



Nagut, dann poste ich es da auch. Fahre aber keine Rennen damit. Drum hab ich es hier zuerst gepostet. 
 @ribisl: Schickes SJ HT. Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.
Und auch nen hübsches Waldgebiet. Das sieht ja sogar fast trocken aus. Sowas hätte ich hier in der Umgebung auch gerne. Aber leider ist hier die absolute Schlammschlacht angesagt, im Moment.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2013)

neues CC-Marathon-Trail-Tour Bike... 
heute erste ausfahrt und es funktionier echt genau wie ich es mir vorstellte 
morgen kommt noch neuer vorderer reifen und pedale, dann bleibt es so wie es ist


----------



## Aspire91 (2. Juni 2013)

Sehr schönes Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2013)

danke


----------



## 12die4 (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, sieht schick aus. Die 29 Zoll gefallen mir persönlich immer besser. Sogar die Decals auf den Felgen gefallen mir hier, auch wenn ich normalerweise eher Fan von cleanen Felgen bin.
Perfekt wäre es noch, wenn die eloxierten Teile an Variostütze und Vorbau auch noch blau wären.


----------



## musiclust (3. Juni 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 10644508"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Mein Alltags- und Trainingsbike



Moin,

sieht klasse aus aber was ist das für ein Rahmen?

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, sieht schick aus. Die 29 Zoll gefallen mir persönlich immer besser. Sogar die Decals auf den Felgen gefallen mir hier, auch wenn ich normalerweise eher Fan von cleanen Felgen bin.
> Perfekt wäre es noch, wenn die eloxierten Teile an Variostütze und Vorbau auch noch blau wären.



wenn alles blau wäre das wäre sicher die eleganteste lösung aber da die
KS halt mit rot ist hab ich vorn 2 rote spacer rein gemacht... sozusagen als gegenpol


----------



## xylnx (3. Juni 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sieht klasse aus aber was ist das für ein Rahmen?
> 
> ...



hat große ähnlichkeit mit rahmen von transalp (zu mindestens ältere modelle)


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2013)

ist der rahmen:
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/24005/SubProducts/24005-0001


----------



## Aspire91 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein weißes Canyon, es befindet sich mehr oder weniger noch in der Umbau Phase, bedeutet, dass Kurbel/Pedale noch getauscht werden.  Bremsleitungen werden vorerst nicht gekürzt, da ich diese evtl. noch für mein 29 Projekt verwenden möchte.


----------



## EmHaTe (6. Juni 2013)

So, nachdem ich alle AufrÃ¼st- und UmbaumaÃnahmen abgeschlossen habe, mÃ¶chte ich gerne mein Rad hier vorstellen.

Der Ober-Thread heist zwar Cross-Country _*Racing*_ und als Race-Bike mÃ¶chte ich meinen umgebauten Billigheimer nun nicht gleich bezeichnen, aber der Thread hier spricht ja auch von _*Touren*_-RÃ¤dern, also wag ich's mal..

Als "Basis" dient ein _Serious Eight Ball White Glossy_, welches mir vor ca. 1 Jahr von meiner Frau geschenkt wurde, nachdem ich seinerzeit wohl leichtsinnigerweise mal geÃ¤ussert hatte, mit Radfahren ein bisschen abnehmen zu wollen (damals 181cm, ca.120 Kg, heute immerhin _nur_ noch ca. 108 Kg).

Ohne von RÃ¤dern irgendeine Ahnung zu haben (genau wie ich), googlete mein Frau nach FahrrÃ¤dern und landete bei einem groÃen Internet-Store mit (vermeintlich) gÃ¼nstigen Preisen.
Nachdem sie ein bezahlbares Modell mit guten Bewertungen ausgesucht hatte, wurde bestellt und ich war 7 Tage spÃ¤ter Ã¼berraschter Besitzer des o.g. Rades. 

Und was soll ich sagen.. Da mir das Bike auch sehr gut gefiel, fuhr ich von nun an 2-4 mal die Woche Touren von 20 bis 40 Km, wo ich zuvor keine Sekunde privat Sport getrieben hatte.

Ich fing auch an, in Magazinen wie _Bike_ oder _Mountain-Bike_ und sogar BÃ¼cher (2) Ã¼ber das Thema zu lesen.

Jetzt hatte ich bis in dieses FrÃ¼hjahr immerhin ca. 2000 Km auf dem Sigma-Tacho stehen, ca. 12 Kg abgenommen und wollte gernen so weiter machen..

Nun, zumindest die meisten MÃ¤nner werden das kennen, hieÃ es neues/besseres Spielzeug, oder das alte Spielzeug tunen..(kaputt war bisher nix, trotz TechnikmiÃhandlung durch meine Gewicht und Grobmotorik)

Da unsere Finanzlage als Familie mit zwei kleinen Kidds und nur einem, mittelprÃ¤chtigen Einkommen nicht immer die entspannteste ist, entschied ich mich fÃ¼r Letzteres.

Ãber die letzten Wochen wurde alles was billig oder No-Name (Quando, Alhonga, etc. ?) war in Eigenleistung gegen solide aber preiswerte Mittelklasse ausgetauscht. (Deore, DeoreLX und RST)

Das Ergebnis von ca. 8-10 Wochen Zeit- und ca. 300,- Geldaufwandt mÃ¶chte ich euch nun zeigen.

Anregungen fÃ¼r sinnvolle und bezahlbare Ãnderungen sind willkommen.
(Die Reflektoren bleiben, da ich auch viel "am StraÃenverkehr" teilnehme)
Kommentare a la "wiesohastenichtgleichtauseneuroausgegeben" haben sich nach obigen AusfÃ¼hrungen wohl von selber geklÃ¤rt.. seid froh, daÃ ich keine 180,- â¬ Fully aufgebaut habe.

Achja, Einsatzzweck sind zu 50 % Feldwege/Waldautobahnen, 30 % StaÃe/Radweg und 20 % Wald/Wiese/GelÃ¤nde.

























Getauscht wurden:

Gabel - Suntour XCT V4 LO gegen RST Omega TnL

Naben und LaufrÃ¤der - Shining AM-1/Quando gegen Rose MR-19 Reflex/Deore

V-Brakes - Alhonga gegen Deore mit Cool-Stop BremsbelÃ¤gen

Schalt/Bremshebel - ST-EF 51 gegen 3 x 8 DeoreLX (Vintage)

Reifen - Kenda K-850 gegen Conti RaceKing 2.2 Faltreifen

Kasette - SRAM ? gegen Shimano HG51-8

Pedale - Welgo ? gegen Exustar Dual-Interface (Klick)

Griffe und Sattel - Velo ? gegen Riva und Body Geometry von Specialized

SattelstÃ¼tze, Vorbau, Bar-Ends und Spacer - ? gegen RCP und Xtreme Karbon (Spacer)

Ãbrig vom Original sind nur noch der Rahmen, Deore-Schaltwerk, SIS-Umwerfer, Cane Creek VP-A71 Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und die Kurbel Suntour CW-XCC-T102 mit Jive-S Patronenlager von Thun..



GruÃ
Michael


----------



## Josi-Baer (6. Juni 2013)

Low Budget bedeutet nicht immer schlecht. 
Das gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. 
Was hat der ganze aufbau gekostet wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## EmHaTe (6. Juni 2013)

Josi-Baer schrieb:


> Low Budget bedeutet nicht immer schlecht.
> Das gefÃ¤llt mir wirklich sehr gut.
> Was hat der ganze aufbau gekostet wenn ich fragen darf?



Vielen Dank, das hÃ¶hre ich wirklich gerne, daÃ meine "MÃ¼hen" auch von anderen gewÃ¼rdigt werden..

Das Rad hat damals wohl 399,- â¬ gekostet und die Aufbau/Umbau-MaÃnahmen schlagen mit ca. 300 ,- â¬ fÃ¼r Teile und Werkzeug zu Buche.

Also so ca. 700,- â¬.

Sicher, fÃ¼r das Geld hÃ¤tte man ein gutes Komplettrad bekommen, aber wie beschrieben, ein Geschenk der Gattin ..und wenn ich ihr nach nem' vierteljahr gesagt hÃ¤tte "das Rad is nix, ich verkauf's fÃ¼r ein anderes"

.. ich glaube sie hÃ¤tten mittlerweile die Maschinen abgestellt.

Edit: Vor dem Umbau mit den "original"-Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi-Baer (6. Juni 2013)

Das ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Grize (6. Juni 2013)

@EmHaTe

Geld und Top Material ist nicht alles.
Für die von dir zu Verfügung stehenden Mittel hast du dir was zusammen gebastelt, was dir wohl Spaß und Ablenkung beschert......also Ziel erreicht.

Soll ja Leute geben die sich für das Geld einen Vorbau und Lenker holen .....nur auf einem Vorbau und Lenken alleine kann man halt nicht fahren.

Hut ab.


----------



## neddie (6. Juni 2013)

studibiker88 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja schon oben, das es für alles genutzt wird, und da es gesickt hat und ich n paar schöne ausgesetzte Abfahrten genommen hab musste gestern nochmal der Fullface ran. Fahr damit ja nicht auf der Straße.
> 
> Und um einen Berg hinunterzukommen muss man - zumindest bei uns in Oberberg - erstmal AUF den Berg.. Dazu dienen meist "Forstautobahnen", auf denen ich nicht immer gewillt bin den Helm auszuziehen..
> 
> ...




Genauso seh ich es auch! Es zählt der Spaß und das das Bike und die verbauten Parts funktionieren.
100mm? Ist doch ok  Wenn ich da an meinen 96er Cannondale SV700 carbon denke wo ich das überall durchjage  und das hat nun auch nicht die heute "üblichen" Megafederwege. War ja ursprünglich auch als CC Bike gebaut, und schon damals waren die Profis noch nicht mit soviel Federweg unterwegs.


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Juni 2013)

10,8 kg glaub ich aber nicht!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

@ EmHaTe: Schaut sinnvoll aus, Dein Umbau. Und auch schön beschrieben. 

Zwei Anmerkungen allerdings hätte ich:
1) Die Gabel schaut so lang aus. Wieviel Federweg hat die denn? 
2) Die LX 8-fach-STI hatte ich auch mal, die waren echt gut. Nur musste ich meine irgendwann abmontieren, weil ich auf V-Brakes gewechselt habe und deren Übersetzung für Cantileverbremsen gedacht war. Gab es da zwei Varianten? Ansonsten fährst Du Canti-Bremshebel mit V-Brakes, und die Dosierbarkeit ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie mit passenden Bremshebeln.


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2013)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> 10,8 kg glaub ich aber nicht!


 
Wer hat denn behauptet, dass das Radl 10,8kg wiegt? Lies mal richtig. Da stand nur, dass der Fahrer auf 108kg abgespeckt hat. 
  @EmHaTe: Hast dein Rad schon sinnvoll verbessert. Die Bauteile sind alle haltbar und tauglich. In die Gebirge würde ich mich damit zwar nicht unbedingt begeben wollen, aber für deinen beschriebenen Einsatzzweck sehr ordentlich.


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn behauptet, dass das Radl 10,8kg wiegt? Lies mal richtig. Da stand nur, dass der Fahrer auf 108kg abgespeckt hat.
> @EmHaTe: Hast dein Rad schon sinnvoll verbessert. Die Bauteile sind alle haltbar und tauglich. In die Gebirge würde ich mich damit zwar nicht unbedingt begeben wollen, aber für deinen beschriebenen Einsatzzweck sehr ordentlich.





Warum nicht ins Gebirge? Ich würde es nicht überall laufen lassen aber eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein. Auf die Bremsen muss man etwas aufpassen aber ohne Zeitdruck ist das kein Problem.


----------



## EmHaTe (7. Juni 2013)

@ Grize
Auch an Dich, danke fÃ¼r die Blumen.

   @Geisterfahrer


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ EmHaTe: Schaut sinnvoll aus, Dein Umbau. Und auch schÃ¶n beschrieben.
> 
> Zwei Anmerkungen allerdings hÃ¤tte ich:
> 1) Die Gabel schaut so lang aus. Wieviel Federweg hat die denn?
> 2) Die LX 8-fach-STI hatte ich auch mal, die waren echt gut. Nur musste ich meine irgendwann abmontieren, weil ich auf V-Brakes gewechselt habe und deren Ãbersetzung fÃ¼r Cantileverbremsen gedacht war. Gab es da zwei Varianten? Ansonsten fÃ¤hrst Du Canti-Bremshebel mit V-Brakes, und die Dosierbarkeit ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie mit passenden Bremshebeln.



Freue mich echt, daÃ die Reaktionen vom "Fachpublikum" bisher positiv ausfallen..

Zu 1) Die RST Omega TnL hat 100mm.
Die alte Suntour hatte zwar nur 80mm, aber ich dachte mir, daÃ ein Wechsel auf die 100mm fÃ¼r die Gesamtgeometrie kein Problem sein dÃ¼rfte.
Zur Not kÃ¶nnte man ja noch mit den Spacern (2x 5mm und 2x 10mm) ein wenig ausgleichen.
Ich habe seit neuestem fÃ¼r eine sportlichere Sitzposition auch schon 1x 5mm und 1x 10mm als "TÃ¼rmchen" auf dem Vorbau getauscht.

Zu 2)
DaÃ die alten DeoreLX Schalt/Brems-Hebel ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r Canti waren, wusste ich nicht.
Zu den Hebeln kam ich, als ich auf meinem Heimweg von der Arbeit mal auf gut GlÃ¼ck in den Specialized-Store gestiefelt bin, welcher auf dem Weg liegt, um mich nach brauchbarem aber preiswerten Ersatz fÃ¼r meine ST-EF51 zu erkundigen.
Der dortige Schrauber bot mir die DeoreLX-Kombi an, die er von einem Umbau Ã¼brig hatte.
60,- â¬ fÃ¼r die Kombi + neue SchaltzÃ¼ge und HÃ¼llen, inkl. Einbau und Einstellung schien mir fair.
Ob die Dosierbarkeit bei z.B. aktuellen mittelklasse V-Brake-Bremshebeln besser wÃ¤re, kann ich dir mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen, jedoch finde ich das Brems- und Schaltverhalten im Vergleich zu meiner alten Kombi deutlich besser.

GruÃ
Michael


----------



## musiclust (7. Juni 2013)

@EmHaTe

ein Rad ist dann gut wen es bewegt wird und da spielt der Preis keine Rolle m.M. nach hast du alles richtig gemacht.

Gruß

  musiclust
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=266143


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmHaTe (7. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn behauptet, dass das Radl 10,8kg wiegt? Lies mal richtig. Da stand nur, dass der Fahrer auf 108kg abgespeckt hat.
> @EmHaTe: Hast dein Rad schon sinnvoll verbessert. Die Bauteile sind alle haltbar und tauglich. In die Gebirge wÃ¼rde ich mich damit zwar nicht unbedingt begeben wollen, aber fÃ¼r deinen beschriebenen Einsatzzweck sehr ordentlich.



Danke

Um Jotteswillen, 10,8 Kg..
Ich glaub' da hÃ¤tte ich 1000,-â¬ in die Teile stecken kÃ¶nnen und wÃ¤re da trotzdem nicht gelandet..
Der Bock wird,optimistisch aber realistisch geschÃ¤tzt, 14,5 -15 Kg wiegen, so wie er auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.
Alleine schon die Sattel-Tasche mit Pannenspray, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber und Multi-Tool wird 1 Kg+ wiegen..
Aber bei der Basis an Bike und Fahrer war mein Ziel auch nicht wirklich Gewichtsminimierung, sondern haltbare Mittelklasse.



InoX schrieb:


> Warum nicht ins Gebirge? Ich wÃ¼rde es nicht Ã¼berall laufen lassen aber eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein. Auf die Bremsen muss man etwas aufpassen aber ohne Zeitdruck ist das kein Problem.



Sehe ich eigentlich auch so..



musiclust schrieb:


> m.M. nach hast du alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> GruÃ
> musiclust
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=266143


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2013)

@InoX: Für die gewöhnliche Ausfahrt reichen V-Brakes. Aber bei matschigen Bedingungen und langen Abfahrten von 1000hm und mehr, will ich halt keine V-Brakes mehr haben. Da habe ich in Discs einfach das größere Vertrauen. Aber klingt auch nicht so, als ob EmHaTe sowas mit seinem Radl macht. Also kein Problem für ihn.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2013)

...finales stadium erstmal für mein "neues" cc-marathon-trail bike 
änderung gegenüber serie:
KS Stütze
Selle Italia SLR xc Sattel
vorderreifen Hans Dampf 2.35 evo
eigenbau Kettenführung
SLX Pedale
Sixpack menace lenker 725mm
Ergon GA1 Griffe
1 spacer weniger unterm vorbau und diesen negativ montiert

heut grad wieder ca 40km auf den heimischen trails mit breitem grinsen absolviert 





und jetzt einfach SPASS haben


----------



## EmHaTe (7. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @InoX: FÃ¼r die gewÃ¶hnliche Ausfahrt reichen V-Brakes. Aber bei matschigen Bedingungen und langen Abfahrten von 1000hm und mehr, will ich halt keine V-Brakes mehr haben. Da habe ich in Discs einfach das grÃ¶Ãere Vertrauen. Aber klingt auch nicht so, als ob EmHaTe sowas mit seinem Radl macht. Also kein Problem fÃ¼r ihn.



Rischtisch..
Solche Sachen fahre ich (noch) nicht und dafÃ¼r wÃ¤ren die V-Brakes auch nicht wirklich geeignet.

Ich mÃ¶chte mit diesem Rad fÃ¼r's Erste noch an meiner Grundkondition und am BasiskÃ¶nnen Schrauben und Fahrtechnik arbeiten.

Im Moment fahre ich damit tÃ¤glich ca. 25 Km Arbeitsweg und am WE ca. 50 Km in kleinen Touren.

FÃ¼r das nÃ¤chste Jahr hoffe ich jedoch, mich auf ein 1000,- â¬ Hardtail von Radon oder Transalp "steigern" zu kÃ¶nnen.
FÃ¼r ein brauchbares Touren-Fully wirds wohl nicht reichen und ausser einem erhÃ¶hten Komfort sehe ich fÃ¼r meine Zwecke auch keinen Sinn in einem Fully..

Das jetzige Rad wird dann nur noch zum Pendeln unter der Woche und BrÃ¶tchenholen am WE, sowie als "GÃ¤sterad" eingesetzt.

Von den Ambitionen her mÃ¶chte ich im nÃ¤chsten Sommer mit neuem Rad evtl. am Schwarzwald Ultra-Bike Marathon (Short Track) teilnehmen, da das Event wohl wirklich fÃ¼r jedes Material an Fahrer/Fahrrad und KÃ¶nnen geeignet ist.. natÃ¼rlich nur mit dem Ziel Ã¼berhaupt zu finishen.

Sogar eine Transalp mit geeigneten Mitfahrern kann ich mir in nicht allzuferner Zukunft (201?) wÃ¼nschen/vorstellen.. aber schaun' mer mal.

    @HeavyBiker
SchÃ¶ne Details mit dem SchÃ¤del und den roten Akzenten..


----------



## Bridgeguard (7. Juni 2013)

@ EmHate - stimmig aufgerÃ¼stet - ich find das einfach mal gut.
Gedanken Ã¼ber Verwendung, "was brauch ich" und Budget gemacht und dann alles richtig kombiniert. Das Ergebnis kann sich einfach mal sehen lassen!
Ich finde auch die Entscheidung, eben nicht auf Scheibenbremsen zu gehen, und so das verfÃ¼gbare Kapital nicht Ã¼berzustrapazieren gut!
Da wÃ¤ren definitiv teurere LaufrÃ¤der und eine nicht unerheblich kostspieligere Bremsanlage notwendig gewesen.
Dieses Jahr an der Stelle paar â¬ zu sparen, viele km zu fahren um kgs zu reduzieren und kommendes Jahr dann etwas amtliches zu kaufen ist da definitiv die korrekte Entscheidung!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> @_HeavyBiker_
> Schöne Details mit dem Schädel und den roten Akzenten..



danke, ich mag gerne solche sachen... fahre auch immer meinen forumsnamen spazieren 

und das mit dem marathon mach ruhig, bin meinen ersten marathon (kurzstrecke glaub [email protected]) auch mit nem 500 euro ghost bike gefahren, und es hat dem spass und der freude zu finishen keinen abbruch getan !!! 
und wenn du weiter am ball bleibst klappt das auch mit der weiteren gewichts reduktion , ich hatte mal fast 160kg  wovon im mom etwa 90-95 über sind ( schwankt je nach training )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

@EmHaTe: 100mm ist sicher okay, da hat das Foto mich wohl ein wenig getäuscht.
Und wenn Du mit den Cantihebeln klar kommst, passt das ja auch. 

@ Heavybiker: Da muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder hin. War ich seit dem Studium nicht mehr unterwegs...


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Heavybiker: Da muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder hin. War ich seit dem Studium nicht mehr unterwegs...



HD lohnt sich immer  , wenn du bock hast meld dich kommst vorbei und ich mach dann bissi den guido


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

Darauf komme ich sehr gerne zurück, sobald ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit fürs Radfahren habe! Hier sollte ja auch mal wieder eine Katzenbuckelrunde laufen, aber ich komme zur Zeit einfach zu nix.


----------



## neddie (7. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_InoX_: Für die gewöhnliche Ausfahrt reichen V-Brakes. Aber bei matschigen Bedingungen und langen Abfahrten von 1000hm und mehr, will ich halt keine V-Brakes mehr haben. Da habe ich in Discs einfach das größere Vertrauen. Aber klingt auch nicht so, als ob EmHaTe sowas mit seinem Radl macht. Also kein Problem für ihn.



Hi,

stimmt, es kommt halt immer drauf an wofür man sein Bike einsetzt. Je nach Gelände reichen V-Brakes vollkommen. So fahre ich bei mir im Deister in Niedersachsen nur V-Brakes, erstens weil ich an meinem Hinterbau keine Discs anbringen kann und zweitens weil mir die Optik-vorn Disc, hinten V-Brake-nicht gefallen würde.


----------



## mikefize (8. Juni 2013)

Heute mal im Tourmodus mit Flats unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## 12die4 (8. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Stealth-Rad. Aber mal ehrlich, taugt dir die Stellung der Bar-Ends wirklich? Die sind ja fast waagerecht, was bedeuten würde, dass du idealisiert mit der Schulter über dem Lenker hängen müsstest. Und ich dachte immer, meine Bar End Stellung wär schon ungewöhnlich flach.


----------



## EmHaTe (8. Juni 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> danke, ich mag gerne solche sachen... fahre auch immer meinen forumsnamen spazieren
> 
> und das mit dem marathon mach ruhig, bin meinen ersten marathon (kurzstrecke glaub [email protected]) auch mit nem 500 euro ghost bike gefahren, und es hat dem spass und der freude zu finishen keinen abbruch getan !!!
> und wenn du weiter am ball bleibst klappt das auch mit der weiteren gewichts reduktion , ich hatte mal fast 160kg  wovon im mom etwa 90-95 über sind ( schwankt je nach training )



Ui, von 160 auf 95, das ist mal ne' Hausnummer..
Hattest Du schon gesundheitliche Probleme ? Ich hatte vor einem Jahr beim großen Check "ausser" der berüchtigten Fettleber und leicht erhötem Blutdruck noch nix, aber noch fünf Jahre so weiter und es hätte schon zu mehr "Faulheits- und Wohlstandserkrankungen" geführt, denke ich..

Personalisierungen und Individualisierungen wie Deinen Namen und die DE-Flagge finde ich auch..
Manche würden da nie Nase Rümpfen, aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten, ich finds Top !


----------



## 12die4 (8. Juni 2013)

Solche Individualisierungen wirken oft auch Diebstahl-hemmend. Selbst, wenn es eigentlich nur ein Aufkleber ist. Das sieht man aus der Ferne ja nicht unbedingt. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn das Rad so teuer war, dass es sofort bei Langfingern beliebt wäre.


----------



## EmHaTe (8. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Stealth-Rad. Aber mal ehrlich, taugt dir die Stellung der Bar-Ends wirklich? Die sind ja fast waagerecht, was bedeuten würde, dass du idealisiert mit der Schulter über dem Lenker hängen müsstest. Und ich dachte immer, meine Bar End Stellung wär schon ungewöhnlich flach.



Stealth with orange..
Hat was.

Sollen die Bar-Ends nicht paralell zum Vorbau laufen ?
Hab meine auch in Orientierung zum Vorbau ausgerichtet.


----------



## mikefize (8. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Stealth-Rad. Aber mal ehrlich, taugt dir die Stellung der Bar-Ends wirklich? Die sind ja fast waagerecht, was bedeuten würde, dass du idealisiert mit der Schulter über dem Lenker hängen müsstest. Und ich dachte immer, meine Bar End Stellung wär schon ungewöhnlich flach.



Ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich hab gestern den neuen Lenker montiert und bin noch etwas verloren ob des doch recht großen Sprungs von 580 auf 640. Ich bin noch in der Findungsphase  Es ist alles so anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmHaTe (8. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Solche Individualisierungen wirken oft auch Diebstahl-hemmend. Selbst, wenn es eigentlich nur ein Aufkleber ist. Das sieht man aus der Ferne ja nicht unbedingt. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn das Rad so teuer war, dass es sofort bei Langfingern beliebt wäre.



Selbstverständlich habe ich auch aus genau diesen Gründen, aber auch zur Motivation und als Leitspruch eine entsprechende Individualisierung an meinem "Custom-Limited-Edition-Tour/Race-Sonderaufbau".


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich hab gestern den neuen Lenker montiert und bin noch etwas verloren ob des doch recht großen Sprungs von 580 auf 640. Ich bin noch in der Findungsphase  Es ist alles so anders...




Ich finde dein Rad immer noch klasse. 
Barends muss jeder selbst wissen. Hauptsächlich müssen die doch vom Winkel passen, wenn man berg hoch fährt.


----------



## 12die4 (8. Juni 2013)

Hm, ich nutze meine Barends am Hardtail auch in der Ebene, wenn ich meine Handstellung variieren will.
 @EmHaTe: Nein, nicht parallel zum Vorbau. Manche montieren ihren Vorbau ja auch negativ, also abfallend statt steigend. Da könnte man die Barends ja gar nimmer gescheit greifen.  Ich montiere meine Bar-Ends so, dass sie beim Fahren circa in einem Winkel von 120° zu meinem Unterarm stehen. Das empfinde ich persönlich als am ergonomischsten. Aber muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## lonleyrider (8. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## mi2 (8. Juni 2013)

von gestern. sau geiles wetter


----------



## der-det (8. Juni 2013)

mi2 schrieb:


> von gestern. sau geiles wetter



sieht ja apokalyptisch aus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxNSvFMkag


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juni 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Ui, von 160 auf 95, das ist mal ne' Hausnummer..
> Hattest Du schon gesundheitliche Probleme ? Ich hatte vor einem Jahr beim großen Check "ausser" der berüchtigten Fettleber und leicht erhötem Blutdruck noch nix, aber noch fünf Jahre so weiter und es hätte schon zu mehr "Faulheits- und Wohlstandserkrankungen" geführt, denke ich..
> 
> Personalisierungen und Individualisierungen wie Deinen Namen und die DE-Flagge finde ich auch..
> Manche würden da nie Nase Rümpfen, aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten, ich finds Top !



also gesundheitliche probleme hatte ich nicht so das sie mich gestört hätten, etwas bluthochdruck gelegentlich rückenschmerzen und komischerweise sehr oft erkältungen...
ausschlaggebend war die geburt meines sohnes und die tatsache ich ich SO nicht mehr sein wollte (auch für meinen kleinen)... mein einziger sport war ne zeit lang der wohnzimmer 3 kampf , couch - kühlschrank - playstation 



 

 



so, genug OT , weiter mit geilen bikes


----------



## der-det (9. Juni 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also gesundheitliche probleme hatte ich nicht so das sie mich gestört hätten, etwas bluthochdruck gelegentlich rückenschmerzen und komischerweise sehr oft erkältungen...
> ausschlaggebend war die geburt meines sohnes und die tatsache ich ich SO nicht mehr sein wollte (auch für meinen kleinen)... mein einziger sport war ne zeit lang der wohnzimmer 3 kampf , couch - kühlschrank - playstation
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michaduke (9. Juni 2013)

der-det schrieb:


>



Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grize (9. Juni 2013)

der-det schrieb:


>



Meinen Segen habt ihr


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juni 2013)

ha ha ha ... danke danke


----------



## memphis35 (9. Juni 2013)

Bilder zum lästern


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Wieso lästern?
Ist doch ein geiles Restebike geworden.  
Naja, die weißen Felgen sind nicht so meins.


----------



## studibiker88 (9. Juni 2013)

@ HeavyBiker: Sehr schick das Canyon, gefällt sehr gut.  
Was ist das denn da im Hintergrund für ein Gebäude? Und wie fährt sich der HD als Vorderreifen, bezüglich Rollwiderstand und so?


----------



## 12die4 (9. Juni 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


>



Fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Was ist denn das für ein Lätzchen vorn an der Gabelkrone? Spritzschutz? Hab sowas noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juni 2013)

@ studibiker88

also der HD ist echt super (2.35 evo) vom rollwiederstand vorn hab ich keinen unterschied gemerkt zum vorher montierten rocket ron (als beispiel gestern ne flache trainingsrunde 80% waldwege 10 trails 10 asphalt 28km mit nem 29,4 schnitt)
aber der reifen kann echt was, am tag zuvor war ich auf meinem hausberg [email protected] und hab alles an untergrund gehabt was es gibt, fest und trocken-fest staubig-leicht matschig-richtig nass auf waldboden- kreuz und quer liegende steinplatten und jede menge wurzeln...
der reifen hat sich nie ne nennenswerte blöse gegeben außer an stellen an der kein reifen der welt funktioniert hätte.
ich fahr ihn mit schlauch und ca 2 bar druck.

@ 12die4

das teil nennt sich neoguard wegen des neoprens und funktionniert super gegen dreck zwischen den zähnen... hab ich an allen bikes und finde es lange net so hässlich wie nen marsh guard


----------



## 12die4 (9. Juni 2013)

Interessant. Dann muss man sich nur noch um den aufgewirbelten Matsch von Vorausfahrenden Gedanken machen - oder den überholen. ^^


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juni 2013)

so schauts aus  

achja und das hinter dem bike ist das heidelberger schloss


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Interessant. Dann muss man sich nur noch um den aufgewirbelten Matsch von Vorausfahrenden Gedanken machen - oder den überholen. ^^



ein weiterer vorteil gegenüber dem marsh guard ist jedes mal beim einfedern wellt und bewegt sich ja das neopren und damit fällt der schmodder ab, beim mg sammelt sich drunter einfach alles bis der reifen schleift (wenn richtig matschig wird)


----------



## der-det (9. Juni 2013)

leider nur handycam


----------



## 12die4 (9. Juni 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ein weiterer vorteil gegenüber dem marsh guard ist jedes mal beim einfedern wellt und bewegt sich ja das neopren und damit fällt der schmodder ab, beim mg sammelt sich drunter einfach alles bis der reifen schleift (wenn richtig matschig wird)



Aber schleift das Neopren Ding dann nicht am Reifen, wenn man mal weiter in die Gabel eintaucht?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juni 2013)

Das Canyon ist sehr schick, aber diese Neoprendinger finde ich optisch einfach :kotz: Schauen aus, als hätte man seinem Bike ein Lätzchen verpasst. Da gefallen mir die Fender à la MarshGuard um Welten besser. Sind auch windschnittiger und schützen zudem noch die Standrohre. 
Aber ist halt auch Geschmacksache


----------



## studibiker88 (9. Juni 2013)

@ HeavyBiker: Das klingt gut, will meinen Nobby Nic vorne nämlich ersetzen, und wollte mal nen Erfahrungsbericht hören. Aber das klingt ja gut. Überlege vielleicht den bald rauskommenden Thunder Burt hunten mal auszuprobieren, aber will vorne ordentlichen Grip. 
Okay, das Heidelberger Schloss ist etwas weit entfernt, aber die Routen bei dir schauen schick aus.. 

@ alle: Kann mir jemand nen tourentauglichen und relativ günstigen Lenker (ca 700mm) und Vorbau empfehlen (ca 90mm)?


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Aber schleift das Neopren Ding dann nicht am Reifen, wenn man mal weiter in die Gabel eintaucht?



bei ner 160er und ner 180er gabel von mir passiert das gelegentlich aber außer ein ssst passiert da nix , bei der 100er und 140er gabel isses noch nie zum "schleifen" gekommen


----------



## BigRaceBike (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Juni 2013)

Schick! Schön schlicht gehalten  Erinnert mich etwas an mein eigenes


----------



## Folta (16. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meins bis auf die Pedale bleibt es für dieses Jahr so


----------



## 12die4 (16. Juni 2013)

Endlich ist Cube mal wieder ein schönes Rahmendesign gelungen. Sieht nicht zu bunt und unruhig, sondern schön edel aus. Das einzige, was mir nicht so gefällt ist das geringe Sloping des Rahmens. Sieht dadurch irgendwie ziemlich altmodisch aus.
Technisch gut zusammengestellt und hochwertig. Über die Pedale muss ich ja nicht lästern, wenn die eh gewechselt werden.  Ich empfehle Klickies für so ein Bike.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2013)

ein rahmen in normalgröße sieht schon etwas anders aus.

der oben gezeigte rahmen ist riesig.


----------



## Stefan86 (16. Juni 2013)

Schönes Reaction.  Was bringt es denn auf die Waage? 

Wenn mal schönes Wetter ist zeige ich mal meins, ich bin damit soweit endlich fertig.


----------



## 12die4 (16. Juni 2013)

@k_star: Bist du dir da sicher? Wenn ich mir so die Beinlänge anschaue, erscheint mir das nicht übermäßig groß zu sein. L vielleicht. Aber das mag natürlich täuschen. @Owner: Bitte aufklären!


----------



## Sahnie (17. Juni 2013)

Tippe auf einen 22er und die sehen alle so aus.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juni 2013)

Ja Folta, sag mal welche Sitzrohrlänge dein Bike hat. Ist sehr dezent das Bike, gefällt mir. Aber die Plattformpedale passen nicht. Der Sattel sieht auch gut aus, was ist denn das für einer?


----------



## Folta (17. Juni 2013)

Ist ein 22" sieht wirklich n bissl groß aus aber bei meiner Größe nicht anders möglich.
Was es wiegt kann ich nicht sagen.
Der Sattel ist ein Selle Italia C64.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _marco (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## HavannaClub (19. Juni 2013)

Was wiegt denn so ein Superlight so wie zu sehen ist ?

Gruss


----------



## _marco (19. Juni 2013)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn so ein Superlight so wie zu sehen ist ?



Laut Personenwaage 9,7kg, das hat mich allerdings etwas überrascht!
Hätte eher mit um die 10kg gerechnet.


----------



## 12die4 (19. Juni 2013)

Sieht gut aus, schön dezent. Die 780er XT Kurbel ist zwar nicht so meins, da gefällt mir die alte 770er besser, aber trotzdem schick. Apropos: Du fährst aber zwei sehr große Kettenblätter oder täuscht das? Sieht aus wie 44/36. Ist das nicht bissl extrem und der Sprung dazwischen nicht unnütz klein? Oder ist bei dir eher Flachland?


----------



## _marco (19. Juni 2013)

Ist eine 3fach Kurbel, ich hab das kleine Kettenblatt abgeschraubt, jetzt also 42/32, was kleineres brauche ich hier nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2013)

Sprich bei euch herrscht Flachland oder hast du es so dick in den Beinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2013)

Flachland haben wir hier nicht gerade, der hat einfach druck in den Beinen


----------



## Popeye34 (20. Juni 2013)

Das Quantec gefällt, wirklich sehr gute Rahmen!

Hatte auch mal eins:


----------



## BiNo (6. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder was posten hier...

Aktueller Schatzi


----------



## IceQ- (8. Juli 2013)

Mit einem Down und Upgrade in die 2013er Saison:

Upgrade: Fox Talas RLC von einer DT Swiss XMM 140
Downgrade: SattelstÃ¼tze da ich Setback brauch und teste und merke, bis auf 30Gramm mehr ist das 30â¬ Ding einer P6 ebenbÃ¼rtig.













Nutzung: (Langstrecken) Marathons und Touren..


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. Juli 2013)

Schönes Nicolai!

Hier mal meins im "Sommerkleid" :


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (8. Juli 2013)

Der Sattel MUSS doch weh tun?! 
Auf jeden Fall schönes Simplon, aber ohne Aufkleber/Decals auf dem Dämpfer und auf den Reifen ist der Anblick ist einmal ungewohnt. Farben sind sehr stimmig.


----------



## IceQ- (8. Juli 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Der Sattel MUSS doch weh tun?!
> Auf jeden Fall schönes Simplon, aber ohne Aufkleber/Decals auf dem Dämpfer und auf den Reifen ist der Anblick ist einmal ungewohnt. Farben sind sehr stimmig.



Ahja, genau der Dämpfer... jetzt weiss ich, was mich irritiert hat

Wieso soll sein Sattel weh tun?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (9. Juli 2013)

Sieht ein bisschen dünn aus. Vielleicht hat er einfach nur faules Sitzfleisch und dadurch spürt er halt nix oder er hat halt ein gutes Polster in der Hose.


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Juli 2013)

Gerade weil der SLR recht dünn ist, flext er auch anständig. Zusammen mit dem Polster gibt das dann eine verhältnismäßig "komfortable" Kombi


----------



## 12die4 (9. Juli 2013)

Wobei man mit dem Flex aufpassen muss. Ich hab am Fully ein SLR Kit Carbonio, der sieht ähnlich aus, nur dass die Seitenflügel tiefer runtergezogen sind.
Da war schonmal "zu viel Flex" beim Radeln (als es einen kleinen Drop runterging und ich in der Ladung mit dem Arsch auf den Sattel aufgeschlagen bin) und die Sitzschale ist durchgebrochen. War nur 5 Monate alt und wurde auf Kulanz getauscht. Trotzdem ärgerlich. Ansonsten muss ich Gr_Flash Recht geben. Der SLR ist echt sehr bequem. Sogar Langstrecken-tauglich, wie ich im Schwarzwald schon erproben konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (9. Juli 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen dünn aus. Vielleicht hat er einfach nur faules Sitzfleisch und dadurch spürt er halt nix oder er hat halt ein gutes Polster in der Hose.



Man brauch gar kein Polster für einen guten Sattel. Die Sattelform muss passen und dann ist das nahezu die ganze Miete. Ich nutze ja auch eine SLR TT.

Ausserdem so plüsch Dinger fangen mit Schweissnässe an so zu scheuern, nicht gerade angenehm.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juli 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ausserdem so plüsch Dinger fangen mit Schweissnässe an so zu scheuern, nicht gerade angenehm.



Was sind denn "plüsch Dinger"? Aldi-Radhosen oder was?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Man brauch gar kein Polster für einen guten Sattel. Die Sattelform muss passen und dann ist das nahezu die ganze Miete. Ich nutze ja auch eine SLR TT.
> 
> Ausserdem so plüsch Dinger fangen mit Schweissnässe an so zu scheuern, nicht gerade angenehm.



MMn, ist die Investition in eine gescheite Bikehose die halbe Miete.
"Plüschdinger" gibt´s bei Aldi und Co, auch als Lowbudget Eigenmarke von diversen Radhäusern, aber die haben mit hochwertigen Bikehosen nix zu tun!

>100km auf einem KommVor oder einer Speedneedle...., das würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen. 


Aber bis zur Eisdiele schaffen es 99% auch ohne Polster.  
(nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet, IceQ!)


----------



## SingleLight (10. Juli 2013)

? Ich fahr eher 100km ohne Polster und einen guten Sattel als mit Pampers am Hintern


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

So kann´s gehen...


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Juli 2013)

SingleLight schrieb:


> ? Ich fahr eher 100km ohne Polster und einen guten Sattel als mit Pampers am Hintern



Sie auch...http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fM3DfDT0sEM/UHxyesf00AI/AAAAAAAABjs/JvCrVV06pAo/s320/Bicycle.jpg


----------



## 12die4 (10. Juli 2013)

SingleLight schrieb:


> ? Ich fahr eher 100km ohne Polster und einen guten Sattel als mit Pampers am Hintern


 

Ist das ernst gemeint? Ich find es abartig ohne Sitzpolster zu biken. Dann am besten noch Shorts und du drohst dir bei jeder Beinbewegung oder dem wieder hinsetzen die Eier abzuklemmen. 

Sitzpolster sind ein absolutes Must-Have!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. Juli 2013)

SingleLight schrieb:


> ? Ich fahr eher 100km ohne Polster und einen guten Sattel als mit Pampers am Hintern



Gehen tut das schon, dann aber bestimmt nicht auf nem echten Leichtbausattel. 
Auf meinem Speedy halte ich es ohne Polster max. 2 Stunden aus; mit der guten Unterbuchse von Sugoi so ca. 6 - 7 Stunden, dann ist auch hier Feierabend. 

Würde ich noch länger fahren wollen (was bei mir bisher nicht vorkam), dann würde ich einen anderen Sattel montieren.


----------



## Ianus (10. Juli 2013)

Das Rechte darf jetzt in die Rente...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> >100km auf einem KommVor oder einer Speedneedle...., das würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen. [/SIZE]



Kannste haben. Aber was dann?


----------



## IceQ- (10. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> MMn, ist die Investition in eine gescheite Bikehose die halbe Miete.
> "Plüschdinger" gibt´s bei Aldi und Co, auch als Lowbudget Eigenmarke von diversen Radhäusern, aber die haben mit hochwertigen Bikehosen nix zu tun!
> 
> >100km auf einem KommVor oder einer Speedneedle...., das würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen.
> ...



Glaube ich wurde völlig falsch verstanden.

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Aussage, dass der Sattel ohne "Plüsch" viel zu hart sei.

ein Sattel mit so "plüsch" oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag, also Polster, wird nach längerer Fahrt einfach nur ätzend ,spätestens dann, wenn er mit Schweiss/Nässe voll ist.

Das meinte ich.

Ich fahre meine Touren nur mit Bikehosen, die hochwertiges Polster haben. Alles andere wäre ein Graus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Kannste haben. Aber was dann?



Keine Ahnung? Sag's mir....  
Vielleicht gibt's dann "Die goldenen Sitzbeinhöcker 2013" oder so.. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, dass ist hier der falsche Ort für solch eine unnötige Diskussion, aber vielleicht kannst DU das ja.
Wenn, dann "toll" !

Bitte weiter " on topic" !! 

Danke!


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (10. Juli 2013)

An dem Bild sieht man wieder was sich mit den Jahren in unserem Sport an den Bikes so getan hat. Aber eines ist immer noch gleich: wir fahren immer noch im Gelände und haben 2 Räder.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> An dem Bild sieht man wieder was sich mit den Jahren in unserem Sport an den Bikes so getan hat. Aber eines ist immer noch gleich: wir fahren immer noch im Gelände und haben 2 Räder.


 
Das stimmt! Allerdings finde ich es schon beachtlich, wie innovativ der Klein Rahmen bereits Anno 1996-1998 war. Zugverlegung im Rahmen hat nicht mal 2013 jedes MTB. Der Attitude ist schon ein echtes Sammlerstück. Ich find nur die Lackierungen z.T. etwas geschmacklos. Aber quietschbunt war damals halt cool.


----------



## mete (11. Juli 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Zugverlegung im Rahmen hat nicht mal 2013 jedes MTB.



Na Gott sei Dank! So ein Optikgimmick hat an einem Sportgerät imho auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (11. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank! So ein Optikgimmick hat an einem Sportgerät imho auch nichts zu suchen.


----------



## EarlyUp (11. Juli 2013)

Hier mein Giant Talon LTD in artgerechter Umgebung. Ich nenne es liebevoll Tuari. 





Zur Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Giant Talon LTD
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT 2012
Bremsen: Magura MT4
LRS: Giant S-XC 2 Schnellspanner von KCMC, Continental X-King 2.2, Latexschläuche
Sitzen: KCMC Sattelstütze u. Sattelklemme, Selle Italia SLR TT Titanium
Cockpit: Ritchey WCS C260 Vorbau 100mm, Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 Riserbar 680mm UD Carbon
Pedalen: Crankbrothers Egg Beater 3
Gabel: Manitou R7 MRD Absolute Plus 2012

Gewicht: 10,5kg


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank! So ein Optikgimmick hat an einem Sportgerät imho auch nichts zu suchen.


 
Wenn's gut gemacht ist, sind interne Züge was tolles. Oft wird das aber nur halherzig gemacht, wo die Innenhülsen kaputt gehen können oder das Durchfädeln ein Graus ist.


----------



## mete (11. Juli 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wenn's gut gemacht ist, sind interne Züge was tolles. Oft wird das aber nur halherzig gemacht, wo die Innenhülsen kaputt gehen können oder das Durchfädeln ein Graus ist.



Da man zum Durchfädeln stets die Bremse zerlegen und entlüften muss, ist das für mich eigentlich immer ein Graus, zumal der einzige Vorteil optischer Natur ist. Ich persönlich kann gern darauf verzichten und tausche defekte Bremsen lieber binnen 5 statt bestenfalls 30 Minuten aus. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, Räder mit innenverlegten Zügen werde ich jedenfalls nie mehr kaufen.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2013)

Hydraulische Bremsen sind was anderes. Ich erster Linie meine ich Schaltzüge. Da spricht wenig dagegen, sie intern zu verlegen. Bei den Hydraulikleitungen gebe ich dir Recht, da stehen Nutzen/Aufwand nicht in einem gesunden Verhältnis.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hydraulische Bremsen sind was anderes. Ich erster Linie meine ich Schaltzüge. Da spricht wenig dagegen, sie intern zu verlegen. Bei den Hydraulikleitungen gebe ich dir Recht, da stehen Nutzen/Aufwand nicht in einem gesunden Verhältnis.



Und dann hast du Bremsleitungen Außen und Schlatzüge Innen, ziemlich halbgar 
Sowas braucht doch niemand.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Juli 2013)

Könnte man die Diskussionen über den Komfort von Sätteln sowie Sinn und Unsinn von innen bzw. außen verlegten Leitungen vielleicht aus der Bildergalerie in einen entsprechenden Thread auslagern, wenn hier noch Gesprächsbedarf besteht?


----------



## mrwulf (11. Juli 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Allerdings finde ich es schon beachtlich, wie innovativ der Klein Rahmen bereits Anno 1996-1998 war. Zugverlegung im Rahmen hat nicht mal 2013 jedes MTB. Der Attitude ist schon ein echtes Sammlerstück. Ich find nur die Lackierungen z.T. etwas geschmacklos. Aber quietschbunt war damals halt cool.



 Das Klein ist eher aus 1992. 

1996 gab es echte Kleins bereits nicht mehr. Da hat schon Trek den Namen/Marke durch Kauf und Einbindung in seelenlose Konzernstrukturen kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Ianus (12. Juli 2013)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das Klein ist eher aus 1992.
> 
> 1996 gab es echte Kleins bereits nicht mehr. Da hat schon Trek den Namen/Marke durch Kauf und Einbindung in seelenlose Konzernstrukturen kaputt gemacht.



Der 96er Jahrgang war der letzte, bei dem die Modelle noch die alten kleintypischen Merkmale hatten. Die Modelle war in der Planung bereits zu weit vorangeschritten, als das Trek da hätte noch großartig den Rotstift ansetzen können. Ein 1996er Attitude:


----------



## Matschgo (13. Juli 2013)

sieht aus wie ein Tequila Sunrise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill3004 (14. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein 3 Tage altes Cube Acid 29er

Sattel und Vorbau wurden bereits getauscht.Als nächstes kommt dann ´ne 2-fach Kurbel und die schweren Smart Sam werden verbannt.





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/142...e/f/wd/2m/wd2m1lmbgy6c/medium_005.jpg?0[/img]


----------



## coolduke1103 (15. Juli 2013)

Mein 3 Wochen alter "grauer Esel" in den lezten Tagen war ich im Pfälzerwald und dem Kraichgau unterwegs.

Fährt sich echt prima, die ersten 1000 km dürften in den nächsten Tagen runtergekurbelt sein


----------



## 12die4 (15. Juli 2013)

Lad deine Bilder doch bitte hier hoch: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/26728
Ist schneller, wird nicht durch Firmenserver geblockt und man wird nicht mit nerviger Werbung bombadiert.


----------



## netzhaut (15. Juli 2013)

mein blitz mit neuen schuhen vor der salzkammerguttrophy!


----------



## DerEtwasAndere (16. Juli 2013)

Mein neues bike seit 4 Tagen

Cube Acid 26

Einzigste veränderung: Die neue RockShox Recon Silver TK




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1423347

und dann noch die drei weiteren Bilder.
___________________________________

Ja ich bin heut mal ein bisschen faul


----------



## MEG-Biker (4. August 2013)

Hallo, 
dann will ich doch meinen kleinen Flitzer auch mal zeigen.
Macht echt Laune das Teil.
Grüßle Marc


----------



## Kkangpae (6. August 2013)

MEG-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann will ich doch meinen kleinen Flitzer auch mal zeigen.
> Macht echt Laune das Teil.
> Grüßle Marc



Die Brücke nehmt ihr gerne fürs Shooting, ne? Grüß mir mal mein Brüderchen 

an dem Gravity fehlt ne anständige 2x10


----------



## Jesa70 (12. August 2013)

meins mit Tourenlaufradsatz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. August 2013)

Irgendwie finde ich da nichts CC-technisches?!  Also passt der LRS zum Rest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StratosRider (18. August 2013)

Dann traue ich mich auch nochmal meine "vorletzte" Aufbaustufe meines Radl zu zeigen.









Ist mit 8,2kg ja "zu schwer" für´s Leichtbau Thema, aber mir reichts.
Da ich noch keine neuen Fotos habe kann ich nur noch sagen das Gabel gegen eine Scharz/Rote SID XX getauscht wurde, der LRS ist jetzt Tubeless mit X.King 2.2 RaceSport auf Fun Works Atmosphere SL Felgen und der Sattel musste wegen Rail Bruch einem Ritchey Comp Streem weichen.
Aktuelle Bilder folgen nächste Woche.

Es sei denn ich werde hier in der Luft zerrissen


----------



## swift daddy (18. August 2013)

am Rad is nix Neues, einzig die Perspektive mit dem Rallye-Wagen im Hintergrund (bevor comments kommen, ist absichtlich unscharf) hat mich dazu bewegt nochmal n Bild zu schiessen und hier reinzustellen 

Citroën WRCC-Team testet seit Freitag in den Weinbergen im Nachbarort, gestern sass Kubica am Steuer, heute Al-Quassimi


----------



## HavannaClub (18. August 2013)

Das Gras im Vordergrund ist scharf...das stimmt  Bekommst es bestimmt besser hin.

Gruss


----------



## moraa (18. August 2013)

Rockhopper-Tour(er):


----------



## 12die4 (18. August 2013)

@StratosRider: Das Gewicht find ich geil. Mein Backup-Hardtail wiegt da knapp ein Kilo mehr. Was die Komponenten angeht, ist das auch ein stimmiger Aufbau. Die Quartz Pedale fahre ich auch an meinen beiden Bikes. Was du aber nochmal überdenken solltest, ist das exzessive Rot an deinem Bike. Gabel geht ja noch, Griffe meinetwegen auch. Du hast ja schließlich rote Schriftzüge auf dem Rahmen. Aber was mMn gar nicht geht, sind die roten Schaltzüge. Jeder Hersteller versucht doch heutzutage durch interne Zugverlegung den Rahmen nicht so verbastelt aussehen zu lassen. Du machst das genaue Gegenteil. Durch die Kontrastfarben hebst du die hässlichen Züge auch noch bewusst hervor. Das tut dem Gesamteindruck leider gar nicht gut. Die Pedale in Rot finde ich auch schon too much. Aber gut.


----------



## baschner (18. August 2013)

Ghost HTX Lector 7700 von 2012:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StratosRider (19. August 2013)

@12die4 Danke für die konstruktive Kritik. Ich habe mich jedoch ganz bewußt für die roten Leitungen entschieden um mich eben von der Masse abzuheben Scharz und unauffällig kann ja jeder Radhersteller, da fehlt mir immer ein die Individualität
Und die Gabel, wurde bereits erwähnt, ist jetzt schwarz/rot so dass es nicht mehr "so" überlagert wirkt... Wie gesagt, neue Bilder folgen noch...


----------



## 12die4 (19. August 2013)

Achso, ich dachte die Gabel hast du schon vor dem Foto getauscht. Rot ist die ja auch und schwarz hat sie sicher auch irgendwo. ^^

Individualität find ich gut. Kann ich gut verstehen, dass du keinen Einheitsbrei fahren willst. Aber ich würde diese Individualität halt eher auf andere Weise erzielen. Beispielsweise wäre da ein Reifen mit rotem Zierstreifen noch schöner gewesen. Das ist nämlich immerhin eine regelmäßige Form. Das Problem bei den Aussenhüllen ist ja, dass sie immer wieder unterbrochen sind, nämlich da, wo der Rahmen Zuganschläge hat.
Von Schwalbe gibt es bekanntlich Reifen mit diesen roten Zierstreifen in der Karkasse. Alternativ hat Conti auch einen Reifen im Programm, bei dem ein Streifen direkt am Felgenwulst rot ist.


----------



## baschner (19. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Von Schwalbe gibt es bekanntlich Reifen mit diesen roten Zierstreifen in der Karkasse.



Naja, das ist schon mit Glücksspiel verbunden ob die Streifen hinterher auch akkurat auf dem Reifen aufgebracht sind. Bei mir wars jedenfalls bei einem von 3 Reifen nicht so und das nervt dann elendig wenn man am Vorderrad ständig meint dass es eiert...
Schwalbe Service hat mir telefonisch erklärt, dass es sich hierbei um keinen Grund für Umtausch handelt und man nie 100%ig sicher sein könne ob die Streifen gerade drauf sind. Das sei produktionsbedingt mal so und mal so... toll.
Ich habe den "eiernden" dann ans Hinterrad verbannt (als psychologische Kriegsführung gegen hinterherfahrende andere Radler lol) und für vorne einen neuen, komplett schwarzen gekauft.


----------



## Groudon (22. August 2013)

Wie fahren die anderen Kollegen den Monarch RT3 bei ~75kg? Habe meinen mit 11.5bar bei 25% SAG, aber der Hinterbau gibt nicht mehr wie 2/3 des Federwegs frei...

Und ich merke bei mir in der 3. Stufe des blauen Hebels keine scharfe Erhöhung der Druckstufe hin zum Lockout. Oder ist es bei keinem RT3 so, dass die härteste Stufe einem Lockout nahe kommt?


----------



## the donkey (23. August 2013)

Neuer Anstrich,decals usw.


----------



## maggi>B (23. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Farbe


----------



## butmymemory (23. August 2013)

Gerade auch eins beim Durchschauen meiner alten Bikebilder gefunden. War eigentlich echt hübsch!


----------



## Jesa70 (25. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich da nichts CC-technisches?!  Also passt der LRS zum Rest...



Ich habe nichts von einem CC Bike geschrieben. Desweiteren bin ich auch noch kein CC Rennen gefahren. Daher kann ich Dir nicht wiedersprechen. Da ich aber genügend Marathon pro Saison bestreite kann ich aus bestimmten Gründen einschätzen dass dieses Bike dafür taugt. Ich werd zwar nie unter den ersten sein aber für mein Alter und mein Gesamtgewicht(Bike +Fahrer)halt ich mich ganz gut. Wie Du siehst ist dies nicht gerade der kleinste Rahmen .Daher ist mein Gewicht auch nicht das Ideale. Aus diesen Gründen und aus gewissen negativen Erfahrung verzichte ich auf einen extremen Leichtbau. Was aber bei jedem Rennen gleich ist, ob 26 oder 29 Zoll ob Leichtbau oder nicht, Bergauf  brauchst es in den Beinen und Bergab entscheidet die Psyche.


----------



## Josi-Baer (25. August 2013)

Jesa70 schrieb:


> Was aber bei jedem Rennen gleich ist, ob 26 oder 29 Zoll ob Leichtbau oder nicht, Bergauf  brauchst es in den Beinen und Bergab entscheidet die Psyche.



Und das Können.


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (3. September 2013)

Ganz schicker Rahmen, der Salsa. Aber Alurahmen und trotzdem kein Horst-Link? Wie geht das?


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. September 2013)

Die Sitzstreben sind in der Mitte abgeflacht, was die Steifigkeit dort entsprechend vermindert. Die (geringe) Änderung des Winkels beim Einfedern wird dort durch Biegung kompensiert...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2013)

Kennt man auch vom Scalpel oder vom Salsa Softtail Dos Niner...

Bisher hält's!


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. September 2013)

Bei Dir ham's die Salsa Jungs wenigstens geschafft, das Headbadge mittig aufzukleben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2013)

Für den Dämpfer habe ich kein Geheimrezept. Gerade weil mein Dämpfer nicht beim Rahmen dabei war und dementsprechend vielleicht ein unpassenders Setup  haben könnte...!?
Mein Dämpfer wird noch einer Luftkammerüberarbeitung unterzogen.
Dein Fox "sollte" da eher passen.
Ich fahre immer mit eingeschaltetem Propedal, Stufe 2 oder 3.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bisher hält's!



bei deinen vielen bikes kann das dingen ja auch nicht so oft gefahren werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2013)

Nabend Kai!


----------



## MykBike (3. September 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


>



Dein Gefährt sieht ja mal wirklich nett aus. Was wiegt das gute Stück? Wo hast du es erworben? Angesichts der Witterungsbedingungen hoffe ich, dass du dein Bike im Inneren aufbewahrst  Ansonsten: Neid!

 @the donkey: Selber tätig geworden? Sieht sehr professionell aus.


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. September 2013)

Das Radl wiegt 11,80 kg und parkt in der Wohnung, ganz klar. 
Wo ich die Teile im einzelnen jeweils gekauft habe, würde den Rahmen etwas sprengen, die üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die Sitzstreben sind in der Mitte abgeflacht, was die Steifigkeit dort entsprechend vermindert. Die (geringe) Änderung des Winkels beim Einfedern wird dort durch Biegung kompensiert...


 
Das Funktionsprinzip ist mir schon klar. Aber das mit Aluminium zu machen, halte ich für äußerst mutig. Aluminium flext nicht richtig, bzw. neigt, wenn man es dazu zwingt, zu starkem Kriechverhalten und damit einer sehr geringen Standfestigkeit. Ich würde mich als Ingenieur niemals zutrauen Alu bewusst auf elastische Verformung auszulegen. Ist mit dem Werkstoff als sehr kritisch zu betrachten.
Darum sind fast alle Aluminiumrahmen auch bocksteif ausgelegt, während viele Carbonrahmen ja heutzutage als "Komfortrahmen" angepriesen werden. 

Dass das bei Carbon geht (z.B. Scalpel) ist klar. Aber Carbon verhält sich da komplett anders.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. September 2013)

Was Metalle angeht, bin ich nicht so fit, ich befasse mich mit CFK und da vor allem grundlegend mit dem Werkstoff, nicht mit Konstruktion oder Berechnung. Aber ich denke, wenn man von den gegebenen Werkstoffeigenschaften ausgeht, das Problem konstruktiv löst und entsprechende Sicherheitsfaktoren berücksichtigt, sollte das schon dauerhaft funktionieren, zumindest über die "Lebensdauer eines Alurahmens". 
Bei Metallen kann man sowas denke ich auch recht zuverlässig über die Lebensdauer Simulieren... Bei den geringen Dehnungen, die an der Stelle auftreten... Aber das wird man sehen. 
Hier hab ich noch was bei Salsa dazu gefunden. 
Ich dachte mir, man müsste mal an einen deutschen Titan-Schweißer herantreten und überlegen, ob man das Konzept mit Titan umsetzen kann. Da stellt sich dann wahrscheinlich eher die Frage, ob der Hinterbau steif genug ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2013)

12die4, ich meinte das alte Alu-Scalpel.

Beim Dos Niner wird das schon ewig auf gleiche Weise gemacht.
Wir reden hier ja nicht von 5° Drehbewegung oder so...
Das Flexen erstreckt sich ja auch über einen größeren Bereich, nicht puntuell.  Beispiel Büroklammer und Kaltverformung ( heißt doch so, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre?!?!?)..


----------



## the donkey (4. September 2013)

@MykBike

Wenn du die Farbe usw meinst ja. Mit den Stickern war es anfangs etwas schwer hab dann eine Quelle aufgetan wo sie mir in matt schwarz erstellt wurden. Einen Satz in glanz hab ich noch über.
Canyon bringt 2014 etwas in ähnlicher Farbkombi raus.


----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 12die4, ich meinte das alte Alu-Scalpel.
> 
> Beim Dos Niner wird das schon ewig auf gleiche Weise gemacht.
> Wir reden hier ja nicht von 5° Drehbewegung oder so...
> Das Flexen erstreckt sich ja auch über einen größeren Bereich, nicht puntuell. Beispiel Büroklammer und Kaltverformung ( heißt doch so, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre?!?!?)..


 
Prinzipiell hast du ja Recht, aber skeptisch bin ich trotzdem. Denn Aluminium hat bekanntlich keine echte Dauerfestigkeit. Bei schwingender Belastung bricht es irgendwann immer. Und Flex heißt eigentlich nichts anderes als eine Verformung des Aluminiums im elastischen Bereich. Diese Belastung muss gemäß Hookschem Gesetz höher sein, als bei einem Rahmen der nicht (spürbar) flext, z.B. übliche Aluminium-Hardtails. Wenn man sich dann noch die Wöhlerkurve anguckt, sieht man: Höhere Belastung bedeutet einen Ausfall nach weniger Schwingbelastungen als geringere Belastungen (ganz egal wie weit man noch von der Zugfestigkeit der Legierung entfernt sein mag). Und die Sätze von Leichtbau im Salsa Artikel vertragen sich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mit dem Zusammenhang. Wie gesagt, mir wäre das an der Stelle von Salsa und Co bissl zu heiß, sowas zu konstruieren und zu verkaufen. Aber solange es bei euch hält, ist ja alles okay.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. September 2013)

Leuchtet ein, was Du schreibst. Wie gesagt, man wird sehen. Aus Titan kann ich mir das Konzept vorstellen, vielleicht wird das ein Projekt für die nächsten Jahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2013)

Guckt Euch doch mal einen Alu-Trekkingstock oder Skistock an. Die werden auch auf Biegung belastet und brechen trotzdem nicht ständig.

Schätze schon, dass die Salsa-Leute das auch im Griff haben. Schickes Bike übrigens!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. September 2013)

Demnach dürfte es auch keine Flugzeuge geben, die auch nach vielen Jahrzehnten noch rumfliegen.

Das Salsa ist für ein 29er ganz schick, nur die Verbindung zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr am Steuerrohr finde ich nicht so schön gelöst.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 12die4, ich meinte das alte Alu-Scalpel.



Das hatte aber Thermoplast-Streben.


----------



## Groudon (4. September 2013)

Sicher das es thermoplast und kein duroplast ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)

die tiefen des internets sagen thermoplast.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2013)

Ja.

â¬: Da war jemand schneller.


----------



## mete (4. September 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Demnach dürfte es auch keine Flugzeuge geben, die auch nach vielen Jahrzehnten noch rumfliegen.



Der Unterschied ist, dass beim Flugzeug die Lebensdauer der Aluminiumteile vorher genau berechnet/getestet wird und diese weit vorher ausgetauscht werden. Das Salsa wird einfach irgendwann brechen, wenn es gut dimensioniert ist vielleicht nicht gleich nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung, aber der Fall tritt garantiert ein.

Das alte Scalpel hatte zwar Thermoplast-Sitzstreben, aber außerdem war noch ein Gelenk über dem Ausfallende. Das einzige, was da flexte waren die Kettenstreben wegen des fehlenden Hauptlagers und die waren/sind aus Carbon.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. September 2013)

Ja, Mist, Du hast recht! Wenn ich mir das so überlege, ich schmeiß das Ding gleich morgen früh auf den Sperrmüll, das hat eh keine Zweck mit dem Hinterbau... 

Dem Alu-Hinterbau am Salsa trau ich weit mehr zu als einem Plastikhinterbau an einem Hässlichdale.


----------



## memphis35 (4. September 2013)

> Der Unterschied ist, dass beim Flugzeug die Lebensdauer der Aluminiumteile vorher genau berechnet/getestet wird und diese weit vorher ausgetauscht werden


Kannst das genauer erklären , vorallem wie getestet wird ob das Boingflügelgerüst nach 25Jahren bricht od. auch nicht .


----------



## mete (4. September 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ja, Mist, Du hast recht! Wenn ich mir das so überlege, ich schmeiß das Ding gleich morgen früh auf den Sperrmüll, das hat eh keine Zweck mit dem Hinterbau...
> 
> Dem Alu-Hinterbau am Salsa trau ich weit mehr zu als einem Plastikhinterbau an einem Hässlichdale.



Hab' ich nicht gesagt, dass das nichts taugt und was Du einem Teil zutraust, interessiert die Physik im Zweifel relativ wenig.

 @_Memphis_: Nein, ich kann Dir nicht sagen, wann und wie welches Teil an einem Flugzeug getauscht wird. Fakt ist es aber, dass es für sicherheitsrelevante Aluminiumteile fest vorgeschriebene Austauschintervalle gibt. Das ist sicherlich kein Geheimnis, was ich jetzt verraten habe. 

Mit der Zeit hat das außerdem wenig zum tun, sondern mit der Anzahl der Lastwechsel und die lässt sich berechnen respektive abschätzen. Google mal nach Ermüdung bei Metallen, da findest Du sicher einiges an Informationsmaterial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2013)

Ich nehme an, dass das ähnlich getestet wird wie bei den Flügeln von Windkraftwerken. Also ordentlich dran rumrütteln und kräftig auslenken.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. September 2013)

Das nehme ich nicht an. Aber das Thema sprengt hier den Rahmen. 

@ mete: immer wieder schön, deine Art, hier Leute belehren zu wollen. Als ob Du der einzige wärst, der technische Ausbildung und Verständnis besitzt.


----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Kannst das genauer erklären , vorallem wie getestet wird ob das Boingflügelgerüst nach 25Jahren bricht od. auch nicht .



Stichwort: ZfP (zerstörungsfreie Prüfung). Bei einem Flugzeug werden alle strukturellen Bauteile regelmäßig geröntgt oder auch mit Ultraschall durchleuchtet. Wenn die Prüfung Mikrorisse aufdeckt, fliegt das Flugzeug keinen Meter mehr und das Bauteil wird getauscht.

Niemand behauptet, dass der Salsa euch unterm Hintern wegbrechen wird. Ich hoffe ihr fahrt damit glücklich bis ihr alt und runzlig seid. ^^ Die Konstruktion ist nur grenzwertig. Wenn Salsa das wirklich über die Gebrauchsdauer eines MTB Rahmens beherrscht: Respekt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2013)

Man merkt, dass die Tage wieder kürzer und kühler werden...
Endlich mal wieder ein Thread mit Leben und Engagement!


----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

Kühler? Hier waren es heute 28° und der schnellere Sonnenuntergang hat mich nicht davon abgehalten, eine Feierabend-Runde zu drehen.


----------



## mete (4. September 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ mete: immer wieder schön, deine Art, hier Leute belehren zu wollen. Als ob Du der einzige wärst, der technische Ausbildung und Verständnis besitzt.



Wenn ich etwas Falsches erzähle, darfst Du mich  gern berichtigen. Kannst Du aber wohl nicht in fundierter Art und Weise, denn sonst würdest Du nicht herumtrollen wie eine beleidigte Leberwurst. Wöhlerkurven werden einem im Übrigen im zweiten Semester jedes technischen Studiums vorgesetzt und Aluminium ist dabei quasi immer das Musterbeispiel für Zeitfestigkeit 

Die Diskussion über den Salsa Rahmen ist also müßig, der wird irgendwann an der Stelle versagen. Wenn er ordentlich konstruiert und gefertigt ist, vielleicht eher später als früher, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. September 2013)

Ich sag's ja, niemand spricht Dir hier Dein Fachwissen ab. Ob man dieses einfach teilt, um jemanden etwas zu erklären, oder sich dabei wie der Ober-Klugschei$$er aufspielt, da macht der Ton die Musik. 

Erzähl mir bitte mehr über Wöhlerkurven! Meine ganze Diplomarbeit hat sich u. a. damit beschäftigt, nur dass keine Metalle sondern Composites geprüft wurden. Also lass es gut sein. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt selber sehr gespannt, wie der Spearfish über die Jahre performed, an sich bin absolut kein Alu-Fan was Rahmen angeht. Trotzdem sehe ich da Chancen, wenn sich die Salsa Jungs darüber genug Gedanken gemacht haben, dass mir der Hinterbau nicht kurzfristig unter meinem Hintern wegbricht...

Darüber werde ich dann berichten.


----------



## mete (5. September 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> oder sich dabei wie der Ober-Klugschei$$er aufspielt



Ist nicht meine Intention und belehren will ich eigentlich auch niemanden. Das ist ja eh nicht von Erfolg gekrönt .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. September 2013)

Eigentlich können wir das Salsa-Hinterbau-Thema mal langsam abhaken, oder?!

Salsa selbst macht es ja auch   ->   Split Pivot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gary Jr. (6. September 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> oder sich dabei wie der Ober-Klugschei$$er aufspielt, da macht der Ton die Musik.







 @Jesusfreak:
geh raus mit deinem salsa und hab spass! und wenn es doch nicht hält lass es uns wissen 
ps: sehr schönes bike!


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ist nicht meine Intention und belehren will ich eigentlich auch niemanden. Das ist ja eh nicht von Erfolg gekrönt .



Schwamm drüber! 

So sieht das Salsa mit Thomson Stütze und Flite TT aus:


----------



## the donkey (6. September 2013)

Ich find es trotz Diskussion und großer Räder schön! 
JEDEM das SEINE und MIR das MEINE!

Viel und lange Freude damit


----------



## Fezza (6. September 2013)

Für mich mit Rewel "leichter" und eigenständiger


----------



## 12die4 (7. September 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich find es trotz Diskussion und großer Räder schön!



Schön ist es unbestritten!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2013)

gestern gabs ein kleines treffen der generationen. 20 jahre unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (12. September 2013)

Greed


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. September 2013)

Von den Farben her 1:0 für den Oldtimer!!
Das Greed ist zu bunt und -da kann man sagen was man will- die nicht ausgerichteten Reifen stören das Gesamtbild. 
Kleinkariert, aber dafür sind wir hier..


----------



## brandi (16. September 2013)

Dann stell ich auch mal mein Hobel vor.
Nicht mehr ganz der jüngste aber verrichtet seinen Dienst 

Ab nächster Saison auch wieder im Renneinsatz


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. September 2013)

Schickes Radl, der Rahmen gefällt! 
Ne schwarze Kurbel würde ihm allerdings besser stehen


----------



## peterpwn (20. September 2013)

mein erstes Bike. Bin noch ganz neu. KTM avenza cross. bisher alles standard. kommen aber bald dickere Reifen und ne andere Federgabel


----------



## memphis35 (20. September 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> mein erstes Bike. Bin noch ganz neu. KTM avenza cross. bisher alles standard. kommen aber bald dickere Reifen und ne andere Federgabel



Dat ist aber kein Mountainbike , da haben dicke Räder keinen Platz und machen auch keinen Sinn .


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2013)

Da muss ich ihm leider Recht geben. Wenn dir der Händler das als MTB verkauft hat, dann bring es zurück wegen klarer Falschberatung.


----------



## peterpwn (21. September 2013)

Ja nee is halt auch n Crossbike. Hab ich schon so gekauft... Nur merke ich, dass ich doch mal ganz gerne rechts oder links abbiege


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. September 2013)

Solange es nicht zu unwegsam wird (Wurzeln, Absätze, dicke Steine usw.), kannst du mit dem Bike ja durchaus auch im Wald fahren. Und breitere Reifen kannste ja draufziehen, wenn es dir mehr taugt. 

Am ehesten wird dich wohl die Gabel hindern wenns grob wird. Diese 28" Trekking-Dinger sind nämlich in aller Regel alles andere als steif. Brechen wird die wohl nicht, aber sie kommt sicherlich schnell an ihre Grenzen. Vor allem hinsichtlich Spurstabilität.

Wenn du wirklich längerfristig auch richtiges Gelände fahren willst (Singletrails usw.), dann kommste um ein MTB wohl nicht drum rum.


----------



## rkellner (21. September 2013)

Darf ich meine Variante des CC-Themas hier kurz zeigen?
Langgestreckter und sehr steifer Alu-MTB-Rahmen mit Kombination aus leichtestmöglichen MTB- und Rennrad-Komponenten (NoTubes, Tune, Extralite, Dura-Ace etc.) Ergebnis: 7,9-8,0 kg und sauschnell ;-)







Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD

Verkaufe: MTB Alu/Carbon 8 kg http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10964482


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2013)

rkellner schrieb:


> Darf ich meine Variante des CC-Themas hier kurz zeigen?
> Langgestreckter und sehr steifer Alu-MTB-Rahmen mit Kombination aus *leichtestmöglichen MTB- und Rennrad-Komponenten* (NoTubes, Tune, Extralite, Dura-Ace etc.) Ergebnis: 7,9-8,0 kg und sauschnell ;-)
> 
> [Bild ausgelassen]
> ...



Naja, bei der Stütze z. B. stimmt das ja nun nicht gerade...

Aber ist ja egal, wenn die Möhre eh vertickt wird. Ich finde sie im Übrigen gar nicht so häßlich, nur wollte ich damit nicht ins Gelände (Schrittfreiheit, Übersetzung, Bereifung), als "Radweg-Rakete" dagegen könnte ich es mir vorstellen.


----------



## rkellner (21. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Stütze z. B. stimmt das ja nun nicht gerade...



Die Sattelstütze ist in der Tat das einzige Teil für welche das Gesagte nicht gilt... ;-) Die zuvor verwendete Schmolke-Stütze war bei der von mir benötigten Länge zu instabil und riskant, hier hatte ich keinen Ersatz mehr beschafft.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde sie im Übrigen gar nicht so häßlich, nur wollte ich damit nicht ins Gelände (Schrittfreiheit, Übersetzung, Bereifung), als "Radweg-Rakete" dagegen könnte ich es mir vorstellen.



Danke. Genau, das Ziel war für schlechte Straßen, unbefestigte Pisten wie Feldwege, Sand- und Schotterstraßen usw., also alle Wege von denen es bei mir auf dem Land mehr als genug gibt, ein Bike zu bauen das genau da höchste Geschwindigkeiten erlaubt. Das hat ideal funktioniert und jede Menge Spaß gemacht  Aber mit 197 cm bin ich dennoch einfach zu groß für den Rahmen.

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2013)

Bei der von dir benötigten Länge? Auf dem Foto steht die Stütze doch nicht mal 10cm aus dem Rahmen heraus. Wieso brauchst du da noch eine lange Stütze?


----------



## rkellner (21. September 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Bei der von dir benötigten Länge? Auf dem Foto steht die Stütze doch nicht mal 10cm aus dem Rahmen heraus. Wieso brauchst du da noch eine lange Stütze?



Genau, auf dem Foto. Wenn ich es fahre benötige ich bei meiner erwähnten Körpergröße von 197 cm und einer Rahmenhöhe von 55 cm mindestens 10 cm mehr und ziehe sie entsprechend aus. Diese Stütze hier gibt das noch her, aber ideal ist das natürlich insgesamt nicht.

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## sharam (21. September 2013)

Thema Sattelstütze: Verkehrt herum ist sie aber montiert!


----------



## rkellner (22. September 2013)

sharam schrieb:


> Thema Sattelstütze: Verkehrt herum ist sie aber montiert!



Sehr gut beobachtet! Genau, ist sie - da ich die Sattelstütze wie geschildert sehr weit ausziehen muss liegt der Schwerpunkt dann wenn ich darauf sitze sehr weit (zu weit) hinten. Daher habe ich die Sattelstütze umgedreht montiert um den Sattel noch etwas weiter nach vorne zu bekommen. Hatte ich mal als Tip in einem Triathlonforum gelesen, funktioniert super.


----------



## F4B1 (22. September 2013)

rkellner schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet! Genau, ist sie - da ich die Sattelstütze wie geschildert sehr weit ausziehen muss liegt der Schwerpunkt dann wenn ich darauf sitze sehr weit (zu weit) hinten.


Das Problem hab ich so ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gesehen.



Rampen bis 20% bin ich damit schon ohne Probleme gefahren. Probleme würden mir bei deiner Satteleinstellung eher meine Kniegelenke machen.


----------



## Northern lite (22. September 2013)

rkellner schrieb:


> Sehr gut beobachtet! Genau, ist sie - da ich die Sattelstütze wie geschildert sehr weit ausziehen muss liegt der Schwerpunkt dann wenn ich darauf sitze sehr weit (zu weit) hinten. Daher habe ich die Sattelstütze umgedreht montiert um den Sattel noch etwas weiter nach vorne zu bekommen. Hatte ich mal als Tip in einem Triathlonforum gelesen, funktioniert super.





ich habe hier selten so einen Unsinn gelesen... das funktioniert bei einer Sattelstütze mit Setback... aber bei einer ohne Setback bringst Du damit den Sattel keinen Millimeter weiter nach vorne... lediglich das Joch der Sattelstütze wird mehr belastet bzw eine Schraube könnte evtl zu kurz sein


----------



## rkellner (22. September 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich habe hier selten so einen Unsinn gelesen...



Bitte nicht gleich unverschämt werden wenn Du auf dem Bild Entsprechendes nicht erkennen kannst. Nur soviel: der Kopf der Sattelstütze ist nicht symmetrisch (keine Anung wie man das genau nennt), bei dieser Art der "umgekehrten" Montage bekomme ich die Stäbe des Sattels und damit den Sattel selbst ein paar Zentimeter weiter nach vorne. Für mich eine gute Lösung die zuverlässig funktioniert. Ich weiß was ich tue und möchte mich hier nicht blöd anmachen lassen müssen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (24. September 2013)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. September 2013)

Finde ich die bisher passendste Zusammenstellung. Würde ich genau so lassen.


----------



## Northern lite (24. September 2013)

aua... wie kann man sein Schaltwerk nur so quälen????


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. September 2013)

Das ist zwei mal 10 (wie man sehen kann) und der Sinn darin ist unter anderem, dass man mit dem großen Blatt hinten alles schalten kann, um im Ernstfall den Schaltvorgang vorne nicht "riskieren" zu müssen. Die Kettenlänge passt zu dieser Strategie (wie man auch sehen kann)...


----------



## Groudon (24. September 2013)

Aber hast du das auch mal im eingefederten Zustand ausprobiert? Ich hatte da das Problem, dass ich zwar Groß-Groß im Stand schalten konnte, aber ab etwa 40% Federweg hätte es mir das Schaltwerk derart überspannt, dass es über kurz oder lang wohl abgerissen oder beschädigt worden wäre.


Wenn es aber auch mit eingefedertem Dämpfer noch geht, ist ja alles gut.


----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

meine Kette ist für solche Späße zu kurz. Hab ich so gemacht damit ich sowas gar nicht erst fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (24. September 2013)

Totgesagte leben länger ...nach nem Haarriss jetzt mit zwei Gussets am Übergang zum Sattelrohr und frischem Pulver


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. September 2013)

Sehr gut! Wo haste es denn machen lassen? Voitl gibt's ja (leider) schon länger nicht mehr. 

Fand das etwas dunklere Grün allerdings n Ticken schöner. Ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## AngryApe (25. September 2013)

Wurde von Peter auf Kulanz geschweißt. Er fertigt halt keine Rahmen mehr, aber so halblebig exisitert Voitl dann doch noch . 

Die alte Farbe gabs leider nicht mehr . Ohne Abendsonne sieht das neue Grün aber auch dunkler aus.


----------



## Slow (25. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Voitl! Auch mit der customized Durin.

Finde ich stark, dass er den Rahmen reparieren hat und er wieder hält.


----------



## AngryApe (25. September 2013)

Danke !...ist ne customized "Lurin" - ne Laurin mit Durin Aufklebern...die Durin die ich auch mal in dem Rahmen hatte war im Vergleich viel zu wenig Verwindungssteif und wird zur Zeit noch zum Marathons fahren mißbraucht...zumindest bis der 29er Hype dann doch auf mich überschwappt (bzw. mein Geldbeutel das Überschwappen zulässt )


----------



## brandi (25. September 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Schickes Radl, der Rahmen gefällt!
> Ne schwarze Kurbel würde ihm allerdings besser stehen



Danke.. hätte da soo gerne ne XTR dran, aber als Student fehlt da das geld


----------



## KONI-DU (29. September 2013)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Wurde von Peter auf Kulanz geschweißt. Er fertigt halt keine Rahmen mehr, aber so halblebig exisitert Voitl dann doch noch .



Gut zu wissen  
Fahre den Rahmen auch sehr gerne


----------



## eddy 1 (29. September 2013)

@Koni schöne Fotos vom schicken Rad


----------



## mikefize (29. September 2013)

Heute mal mit dem Bike der Freundin unterwegs gewesen und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal das neue Objektiv ausgetestet.


----------



## InoX (29. September 2013)

Deine Freundin muss ja ziemlich groß sein...

Bis auf die Sattelstütze gefällt es mir ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Deine Freundin muss ja ziemlich groß sein...
> 
> Bis auf die Sattelstütze gefällt es mir ganz gut.



Vlt. mal ein Bild von der Freundin dazu? 

Die Fatmodule gefallen mir immer gut!


----------



## mikefize (29. September 2013)

@InoX:
Die Stütze war eigentlich ein Fehlkauf. Aber jetzt ist sie halt drin und sie sieht eher weniger Grund sie zu tauschen... Bei mir wäre das anders 
Und ja, sie ist mit 1,84 doch eher groß gewachsen 

   @Metrum:
Da muss ich im Gegensatz zum Rad erst mal um Erlaubnis fragen


----------



## InoX (29. September 2013)

Auf über 1,80 m hätte ich auch getippt. Mein Giant XTC sah in Größe L auch so aus und ich bin 1,80 m.


----------



## AngryApe (29. September 2013)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> Fahre den Rahmen auch sehr gerne




Sehr schön ...hattest du da nicht mal ne Fox drin? Ich hatt mein Voitl auch mal ähnlich wie deins aufgebaut (Starrgabel, Vorbau negativ)...aber mittlerweile ists ziemlich Traillastig (und übergewichtig) geworden ...der Spassfaktor ist dabei aber Imho gestiegen (heut wieder 2000hm die schwäbische Alb hoch und runter )


----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. September 2013)

hab mal wieder ein paar aktuelle fotos von meinen Kobas gemacht.
neu ist vorne der Advantage, die ultralight-schnellspanner sind wieder den regulären gewichen und der angeschrammte sattel


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2013)

@ Mr Svonda: Sehr schöne Kobas, vor allem das Blaue! Kleiner Tipp von mir noch: Achte drauf, dass beim Racetool niemals die Schalthebel am OR einschlgagen! Bei dem Rahmengewicht ist das Teil echt dünnwandig. Mein ehemaliges hatte eine riesen Delle und der Einschlag war nicht stark:/


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. September 2013)

billi joe schrieb:


> @ Mr Svonda: Sehr schöne Kobas, vor allem das Blaue! Kleiner Tipp von mir noch: Achte drauf, dass beim Racetool niemals die Schalthebel am OR einschlgagen! Bei dem Rahmengewicht ist das Teil echt dünnwandig. Mein ehemaliges hatte eine riesen Delle und der Einschlag war nicht stark:/



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Quantec SLR mal, mit einem Acros BlockLock gehört das aber der Vergangenheit an 
Rein optisch kann das beim blauen Koba gar nicht passieren, die Schalthebel sollten oberhalb vom Oberrohr durchgehen.


----------



## 12die4 (30. September 2013)

Das Racetool ist wirklich ausgesprochen hübsch. Nur die alte XT Kurbel wirkt etwas zu grob dafür. Sowas wie eine Tune SmartFoot wäre da sicher traumhaft.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. September 2013)

MERCI  ... auch mir gefällt das Racetool nach 6 jahren immer noch und macht spass wie am ersten tag damit, einzig der gabel merkt man langsam das alter an.
ja die kurbel wirkt schon etwas klobig, aber ich möchte da nicht mehr allzu viel investieren, da wohl bald einmal ein nachfolger (resp. zusätzliches) bike ansteht ...

 @billi joe: hat trotz dem negativen vorbau noch genug platz zwischen oberrohr und schalthebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (30. September 2013)

noch stimmiger würde es ausschauen, wenn die Barends im selben winkel wie der Vorbau montiert wären...

meiner Erfahrung nach läßt es sich so auch sehr gut fahren...

... aber das muß ja nun nicht für jeden passen...

probiere es doch einfach mal aus... ist ja in 5 Sekunden gemacht  (und mach ein Foto)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. September 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> noch stimmiger würde es ausschauen, wenn die Barends im selben winkel wie der Vorbau montiert wären...
> 
> meiner Erfahrung nach läßt es sich so auch sehr gut fahren...
> 
> ...



Word! 

Mag die Bikes auch leiden  Bzgl. der älteren Fox Gabel: Auseinandernehmen ist garnicht so schwer. Ölwechsel, Dichtungen/Abstreifer tauschen (im Extremfall auch die Führungsbuchsen) und sie läuft wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## 12die4 (30. September 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> noch stimmiger würde es ausschauen, wenn die Barends im selben winkel wie der Vorbau montiert wären...
> 
> meiner Erfahrung nach läßt es sich so auch sehr gut fahren...
> 
> ... aber das muß ja nun nicht für jeden passen...




Stimmiger aussehen, vielleicht.
Aber bei negativem Vorbau dann nach unten zeigende Hörnchen? Nenene, da würde ich mir die Handgelenke brechen und wirklich toll aussehen ist auch irgendwie was anderes. Dein Tipp macht mMn nur Sinn, wenn der Vorbau positiv verbaut wäre. Aber wie du schon sagst, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. September 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Stimmiger aussehen, vielleicht.
> Aber bei negativem Vorbau dann nach unten zeigende Hörnchen? Nenene, da würde ich mir die Handgelenke brechen und wirklich toll aussehen ist auch irgendwie was anderes. Dein Tipp macht mMn nur Sinn, wenn der Vorbau positiv verbaut wäre. Aber wie du schon sagst, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



ooder: kürzerer vorbau, breiterer lenker und keine hörnchen.


----------



## Northern lite (30. September 2013)

trotz negativem Anbau des Vorbaus zeigt er ja noch nicht nach unten, sondern leicht nach oben...

es handelst sich (vermutlich) um einen Vorbau mit 6°  bei einem (angenommenen) Lenkwinkel von ca. 72° ... ergibt sich (wie man ja auch sehen kann) immernoch ein "positiver" Vorbau


----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. September 2013)

ja der vobau hat 6° und zeigt immer noch etwas nach oben, aber "form follows function"  ... hab sie mir so montiert, wie's sich für mich am besten fährt.

wegen der gabel, das trau ich mir nicht selbst zu und zum teuer machen lassen ist der leidensdruck (noch) zu klein.
diesen "kleinen" service habe ich vor 2 jahren schonmal machen lassen, seither sprach sie auch wieder etwas besser an. aber im letzten jahr ist dazugekommen, dass sie langsam ganz leicht absäuft bei belastung. das war anfangs nicht und ich könnte mir denken, dass da etwas mit dem terralogic-zeugs langsam hinüber ist (?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (30. September 2013)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Sehr schön ...hattest du da nicht mal ne Fox drin? Ich hatt mein Voitl auch mal ähnlich wie deins aufgebaut (Starrgabel, Vorbau negativ)...aber mittlerweile ists ziemlich Traillastig (und übergewichtig) geworden ...der Spassfaktor ist dabei aber Imho gestiegen (heut wieder 2000hm die schwäbische Alb hoch und runter )



Joh, war mal gefedert. Gabel war aber hin und da wollte ich mal starr probieren. Mein Körper und der Ruhrpott verzeiht es mir auch


----------



## AngryApe (30. September 2013)

Ach, starr kann auch echt Laune machen, nur nach nem ausgekugelten Ellenbogen mit abgerissenen Innen und Ausenband vor 3 Monaten flog meine letzte Starrgabel raus


----------



## CicliB (6. Oktober 2013)

Kleines Update:
LRS: DT Swiss M1800TL 
Reifen: NN Evo 2,4 Vorne, NN EVO SS 2,35Hinten
Sattelstütze: FSA K-Force Light 
Sattel: SQ-Lab 611
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm
Klickpedale: Crank Brothers Candy 3 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne gescheite Federgabel, die leichter als die Suntour (2,6kg...) ist.


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2013)

Schade nur, dass die Gegend mit Mountainbike so rein gar nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Der muss nur die Haar runter und dann ist er im Arnsbergerwald mit außreichendem Sägezahnprofil


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Fischie (10. Oktober 2013)

So, da ich nun das hochladen auch mal verstanden habe ;-) mein letztes Jahr gekauftes Stevens an der Odertalsperre...


----------



## Fischie (10. Oktober 2013)

Und zum 2. bei nem Ausflug mit dem anderen Schatz...


----------



## lonleyrider (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2013)

Viel zu viel Weiß für meinen Geschmack. So viel Weiß sieht immer nach Damenrad aus!
Außerdem solltest du dich entscheiden ob du Riser ODER Barends fahren willst. Beides zusammen ist immer ein Augengraus. Sonst technisch natürlich stimmig und fährt sich bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2013)

Ersetzt der Riser etwa die Barends? Das ist eine der dämlichsten Forenweisheiten überhaupt. Dass sich dieser Schwachsinn manifestieren konnte ist mir echt unverständlich.

Mir ist es auch zu weiß. Ein schwarzer Sattel und schwarze Griffe würden es für mich schon deutlich gefälliger machen. Ich würde versuchen die Griffe noch etwas dichter an die Barends zu schieben. Dann hast du da keine Lücke und es greift sich dort vielleicht angenehmer.


----------



## lonleyrider (18. Oktober 2013)

Die BarEnds brauche ich einfach! Oft mache ich Touren von mehr als 120 Km, da bin ich froh, das ich eine Möglichkeit zum umgreifen habe. 
Die Griffe kann ich noch tauschen, wenn aus Weiß mal Grau/Schwarz (Fett, Schweiß, Öl etc.) geworden ist! Da bin ich flexibel!
Ziel war es, ein helles Bike zu haben mit wenig blauen Elementen. 
Hab zuerst mit dem Gedanken gespielt, anstatt blauer Goodridge weiße zu verbauen, allerdings sehen die weißen ziemlich schlecht aus. Das Stahlgeflecht sollte ja noch zu sehen sein, sonst kann man ja grad Jagwire nehmen...!


----------



## 12die4 (18. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ersetzt der Riser etwa die Barends? Das ist eine der dämlichsten Forenweisheiten überhaupt. Dass sich dieser Schwachsinn manifestieren konnte ist mir echt unverständlich.



Halber Analphabet? Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass beides in Kombination ein "Augengraus" ist und nicht das das eine das andere ersetzt. Aber ich bau mir allein schon aus optischen Gründen niemals Riser und Barends gemeinsam ans Rad. Entweder Flatbar mit vielleicht positivem Vorbau, um den Rise-Effekt zu haben und Barends, oder eben nur einen Riser ohne Barends.

 @lonelyrider: Ich weiß, dass manche da empfindlicher sind. Ich hab es früher auch für unmöglich gehalten, eine Langdistanz ohne Barends durchzuhalten. Aber mittlerweile fahr ich an meinem Fully nur noch eine breite Flatbar. Kein Riser, keine Barends. Und meinen Händen geht es meist besser als mit dem alten Hardtail mit 580er Lenker und Hörnchen.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2013)

@lonleyrider: weiss hin oder her, was hältst du von den bremsscheiben? hast du nen vergleich zu shimano bzw avid?


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Halber Analphabet? Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass beides in Kombination ein "Augengraus" ist und nicht das das eine das andere ersetzt. Aber ich bau mir allein schon aus optischen Gründen niemals Riser und Barends gemeinsam ans Rad. Entweder Flatbar mit vielleicht positivem Vorbau, um den Rise-Effekt zu haben und Barends, oder eben nur einen Riser ohne Barends.



Ist schon traurig wenn man alles nur wegen der Optik macht und die Funktion dabei egal ist. Was ist wenn der Anstieg des Vorbaus für die persönlichen Vorlieben nicht reicht und man eine höhere Front braucht? größeren Rahmen kaufen der dann möglicherweise insgesamt nicht mehr passt? Spacer schließe ich jetzt mal aus, weil jeder halbwegs anständige Hersteller keine 10 cm Spacer drauf lässt.
Umgreifen kann man dann immer noch nicht...

Bau du mal weiter aus optischen Gründen. Andere gehen in der Zwischenzeit auch mal fahren.


----------



## lonleyrider (19. Oktober 2013)

Einen Unterschied zwischen den Bremsscheiben und Avid (hatte ich bisher immer gefahren) merke ich nicht. Die Teile bremsen so wie alles anderen auch. Ich denke mal, das man einen Unterschied bei Bremsscheiben erst merkt, wenn man sich richtig gut mit der Materie auskenne oder die Bremsscheiben stark beansprucht - also eher im Downhillbereich!


----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist schon traurig wenn man alles nur wegen der Optik macht und die Funktion dabei egal ist. Was ist wenn der Anstieg des Vorbaus für die persönlichen Vorlieben nicht reicht und man eine höhere Front braucht? größeren Rahmen kaufen der dann möglicherweise insgesamt nicht mehr passt? Spacer schließe ich jetzt mal aus, weil jeder halbwegs anständige Hersteller keine 10 cm Spacer drauf lässt.
> Umgreifen kann man dann immer noch nicht...
> 
> Bau du mal weiter aus optischen Gründen. Andere gehen in der Zwischenzeit auch mal fahren.



Wie wäre es damit, dann ein Produkt zu nehmen, wo die Geometrie passt??  
Wie du redest, würdest dir wohl bei Popo-Schmerzen auch einen Terrys Gel Damen Sattel montieren...


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, dann ein Produkt zu nehmen, wo die Geometrie passt??
> Wie du redest, würdest dir wohl bei Popo-Schmerzen auch einen Terrys Gel Damen Sattel montieren...



*Kannste nich einfach mal die Fre... halten und Radfahren gehen!!!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

also wenn die diskusion im rennfeilen thread waere... ok. aber hier? mein gott!!! lass ihn doch mit dem geweih fahren, wenn er es braucht/will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die Barends sehen bei dem Bike auch mit Riserlenker ganz gut aus. Weiß ist allerdings auch nicht mein Fall. 

Ich hätte da irgendwie einen Kontrast gesetzt. Schwarze Gabel, Felgeaufkleber weg? Aber nun isset, wie es ist und macht dem Besitzer hoffentlich Spaß.


----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also wenn die diskusion im rennfeilen thread waere... ok. aber hier? mein gott!!! lass ihn doch mit dem geweih fahren, wenn er es braucht/will!



Lass ich ihn doch!
Er hat mit seinen Fotos aber nach Feedback gefragt und ich finde die Lenker-Kombi eben alles andere als hübsch. Punkt.
Wenn er so weiterfahren will, hat er selbstverständlich meinen Segen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied zwischen den Bremsscheiben und Avid (hatte ich bisher immer gefahren) merke ich nicht. Die Teile bremsen so wie alles anderen auch. Ich denke mal, das man einen Unterschied bei Bremsscheiben erst merkt, wenn man sich richtig gut mit der Materie auskenne oder die Bremsscheiben stark beansprucht - also eher im Downhillbereich!



Oder wenn die Scheibe Murks ist bzw. nicht zur Bremse passt. Vibrieren, Rubbeln usw. merkt man nicht nur als Profi. Dass Du nichts bemerkst, spricht also für die Scheiben-/Bremsenkombination.



12die4 schrieb:


> Lass ich ihn doch!
> Er hat mit seinen Fotos aber nach Feedback gefragt und ich finde die Lenker-Kombi eben alles andere als hübsch. Punkt.
> Wenn er so weiterfahren will, hat er selbstverständlich meinen Segen.



Uff. Jetzt isser aber sicher erleichtert. 

Zum Bike: Schwarze Griffe und schwarzer Sattel, und mir würde es auch optisch taugen. Aber Du hast die Teile ja sicher nicht nach dem Zufallsprinzip zusammengestellt... Was ist das eigentlich für ein schwarzer Balken auf dem Unterrohr? Klebeband?


----------



## lonleyrider (19. Oktober 2013)

Der schwarze Balken ist Klebeband, darunter ist mein Name, und den Namen will ich verständlicherweise nicht zeigen

Und was den Lenker angeht: Der wird getauscht. Bin heute mal eine kleine Tour gefahren und schon nach einer Stunde taten mir die Handgelenke weh. Liegt wohl daran, das ich schmale Schultern habe und der Lenker einfach zu breit ist. 
Man sieht auch, das die Handgelenke zu sehr abknicken...
Ich will mir wieder einen Falt dranbauen, 600mm breite passen einfach besser. Und die Griffe sind mir einfach zu hart. Die werden gegen Ergon GP 1 dranmachen. Siesind zwar optisch nicht so der Knaller, aber dafür saubequem. Die habe ich eigentlich sonst auch immer gefahren, und auch nach 6 Stunden auf dem Bike hatte ich nie Probleme...

Also Griffe und Lenker tauschen, dann solte es passen. Nur um die schönen Tune RH1 tut es mir etwas leid...


----------



## sloop89 (20. Oktober 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> ..... Nur um die schönen Tune RH1 tut es mir etwas leid...



  Ich find die "Dinger" nicht gerade schön.... also ab damit   ...aber das Skeen ist schon ein geiles Bike !!!  Muss das Lockout-Kabel so ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Der schwarze Balken ist Klebeband, darunter ist mein Name, und den Namen will ich verständlicherweise nicht zeigen
> ...



und was soll das? bist du schuechtern oder steht da: paris hilton?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (20. Oktober 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Und die Griffe sind mir einfach zu hart.




Wie wäre es mit ESI Chunky?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Oktober 2013)

Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Argon ROCC


----------



## lonleyrider (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mal, das ich mir die Ritchey WCS dranbauen werde, die sind ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Chris_2012 (20. Oktober 2013)

Helius FR

Die Syntace Griffe sind falsch herum montiert.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Oktober 2013)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Die Syntace Griffe sind falsch herum montiert.



Falsch rum Montiert


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Oktober 2013)

die klemmung sitzt eigentlich vorne.


----------



## Chris_2012 (20. Oktober 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Falsch rum Montiert



Falsch rum Montiert


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Oktober 2013)

Oh.
Dann Fahre ich ja schon Jahrelang Falsch...

Danke


----------



## hdd (20. Oktober 2013)

heut wieder mal auf tour


----------



## Northern lite (20. Oktober 2013)

@hdd:  Du bist wohl völlig lernresistent, oder??

Hast Du immernoch nicht begriffen, dass die Karre hier absolut nichts verloren hat???

wenn Du ein Mountainbike hast, dann darfst Du es gerne posten... aber keine Trekkingkarre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdd (20. Oktober 2013)

mit dem crosser mach ich dich locker alle ;=)


----------



## IceQ- (20. Oktober 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Oh.
> Dann Fahre ich ja schon Jahrelang Falsch...
> 
> Danke



Schick ist das Rad trotzdem. Ich finds sogar richtig edel und das obwohl ich kein Gold Fan bin 
 @_hdd_. Das ist ein Mountainbikeforum im Unterbereich Cross Country. Bedenke, dass dein Rad zwar "Touren" machen kann, jedoch nicht passend zu dem Unterforum in dem dieser Thread mit dem Namen "Eure CC und Touren Räder" ist. Du fährst nicht wirklich mit diesem Rad, wir unter "Cross Country, Marathon etc." verstehen.

Und damit machst du im Gelände leider niemanden alle... und was heisst wohl Cross Country? 
Rein optisch ist es aber angenehm anzuschauen, wenn auch (für mich) nichts besonderes.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Oktober 2013)

hdd schrieb:


> mit dem crosser mach ich dich locker alle ;=)



als crosser bezeichnet man i.d.r. cyclocross räder, und das ist es auch nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2013)

Köstliche Seite


----------



## hdd (20. Oktober 2013)

och is doch wurscht jedenfalls fetzts ;=)


----------



## Northern lite (20. Oktober 2013)

es mag Dir ja mit dem Rad Spaß machen... und das sei Dir auch gegönnt...

nur HIER will das Ding KEINER sehen... so gesehen ist es keinesfalls wurscht


----------



## hdd (21. Oktober 2013)

hab noch 2.00 schlappen im keller und wenn ich die aufzieh wirds mtb ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

@hdd: ich finde es ausnamsweise SO GEIL, das so ein beschi*** bilder hoster benutzt wurde. so muss ich hier deine drecksmoehre nicht sehen, da der proxy den nicht durch laesst... SO SCHADE


----------



## 12die4 (21. Oktober 2013)

hdd schrieb:


> hab noch 2.00 schlappen im keller und wenn ich die aufzieh wirds mtb ?


 
Mountainbike != Bike mit breiten Reifen.
Zieh meinetwegen Fatbike Reifen mit 4-Zoll breite drauf, wenn das dein Rahmen noch verträgt. Dadurch wird es trotzdem kein MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (21. Oktober 2013)

was habt ihr den, ist doch ein 29er


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde nopain-nopain hat doch alles Wichtige gesagt 
Bitte einfach im Forum hochladen und nicht bei so einem Hoster!


----------



## Nibroc (21. Oktober 2013)

erster eigener aufbau 

sollte ein möglichst günstiges 29er für den winter werden


----------



## mikefize (21. Oktober 2013)

@Helius-FR: Sehr sehr schick! Wirklich wunderschönes Rad. Einzig die Shimano Bremsen wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen - klar, form follows function und so - aber ich finde einfach, dass das Design der aktuellen Shimanos ein richtiger Griff ins Klo ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> @Helius-FR: Sehr sehr schick! Wirklich wunderschönes Rad. Einzig die Shimano Bremsen wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen - klar, form follows function und so - aber ich finde einfach, dass das Design der aktuellen Shimanos ein richtiger Griff ins Klo ist.



Sie sind aber Anker. Das zählt. :thumbup:


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2013)

SingleLight schrieb:


> was habt ihr den, ist doch ein 29er



Das habe ich mir auch so gedacht.
Breitere Reifen und es wäre state of the art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi-Baer (21. Oktober 2013)

@Nibroc Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2013)

procraft


----------



## Nibroc (21. Oktober 2013)

Josi-Baer schrieb:


> @_Nibroc_ Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?



procraft superlite 2


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Oktober 2013)

Echt schickes Rad! 
Würd ich auch so fahren - solide Maschine


----------



## hdd (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_hdd_: ich finde es ausnamsweise SO GEIL, das so ein beschi*** bilder hoster benutzt wurde. so muss ich hier deine drecksmoehre nicht sehen, da der proxy den nicht durch laesst... SO SCHADE



sowas kann nur von arbeitslosen schmarotzern kommen... 

leiste dir erstma ein bike für 1800.-


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2013)

1800 â¬ fÃ¼r das bike?!
die haben dich verarscht.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2013)

hdd schrieb:


> sowas kann nur von arbeitslosen schmarotzern kommen...
> 
> leiste dir erstma ein bike für 1800.-



Also dass mit dem Schmarotzer unterschreibe ich  - aber ich hätte gedacht das Bike wäre weitaus teurer! 
Entweder schläfst du mit dem Händler oder es war SSV!!!


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also dass mit dem Schmarotzer unterschreibe ich


 

Hier gehts ja wieder rund, sehr schön


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja wieder rund, sehr schön



Er versteht das schon!


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Er versteht das schon!



Das mit dem "Schmarotzer" fand ich auch einfach nur lustig 

Was ich meinte waren eher die Äusserungen des Radbesitzers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

hdd schrieb:


> sowas kann nur von arbeitslosen schmarotzern kommen...
> 
> leiste dir erstma ein bike für 1800.-



Sehr geil! 1800? Hi hi

Jetzt musste ich das rad aber echt anschauen... Da hatten wir doch schon schlimmere...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Was ich meinte waren eher die Äusserungen des Radbesitzers!



Naja, wenn du so ein Bike hast und somit auf dem Hohen Ross sitzt kannste schon dicke Backen machen!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr geil! 1800? Hi hi
> 
> Jetzt musste ich das rad aber echt anschauen... Da hatten wir doch schon schlimmere...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4




Vor ein oder zwei Wochen war selbiges Rad mit Rennpellen drin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Damals aber im Race teil

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Northern lite (22. Oktober 2013)

Ein Troll bleibt ein Troll, bleibt ein Troll, bleibt ein Troll.....


----------



## lonleyrider (22. Oktober 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja wieder rund, sehr schön



Das Niveau dieses Threads nähert sich dem KTWR


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2013)

dann hat er ja bald keinen hunger mehr.


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2013)

Ein Rechtschreibefehler ist aber auch ein Rechtschreibfehler!  

Hat keiner ein Bild von nem Bike?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2013)

da ist aber nicht nur der eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdd (22. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hat keiner ein Bild von nem Bike?


----------



## swift daddy (23. Oktober 2013)

zwar 3-fach und 26", aber wenigstens mal wieder ein Rad


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir. Wo bist Du denn da unterwegs? Ist das die Gegend um die Niedeck?


----------



## 12die4 (23. Oktober 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nix!
> Bitte ins Fotoalbum hochladen, thx!


 
Ich wiederhole mich so lang, bis es jeder verstanden hat, das Bildhoster Mist sind.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich so lang, bis es jeder verstanden hat, das bildhoster mist sind.



/signed


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Oktober 2013)

Kann man das nicht irgendwie einbinden, dass nur Bilder die im Forum hochgeladen wurden angezeigt werden können, also andere Hoster nicht akzeptiert werden?

Nebenbei, schönes Cannondale und sehr schöne Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (23. Oktober 2013)

@Geisterfahrer ... ist oben auf m Rocher de Mutzig, nach dem Champ du Feu die höchste Erhebung der nördlichen Ausläufer der Vogesen,  Blick grob in Richtung vom Donon (lins). Niedeck dürfte von da aus gute 20-30 Km sein (grob die Richtung vom unteren rechten Bildrand aus) ... auf jeden Fall ne wunderbare Gegend, kann man sich net genug beschweren


----------



## lonleyrider (23. Oktober 2013)

Lenker getauscht gegen einen Flat und die erste Tour im Schlamm


----------



## 12die4 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ha, und schon isses gar nimmer so sehr weiß. Wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Oktober 2013)

swift daddy schrieb:


> zwar 3-fach und 26", aber wenigstens mal wieder ein Rad



So weit ist es offenbar schon gekommen, dass man dazu neigt sich für 3-fach und 26" zu "entschuldigen" 

Bitte mehr solcher Bikes!!


----------



## swift daddy (23. Oktober 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> So weit ist es offenbar schon gekommen, dass man dazu neigt sich für 3-fach und 26" zu "entschuldigen"
> 
> Bitte mehr solcher Bikes!!


war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint   

Edit sagt: es fehlte auch noch die Entschuldigung für die halbe Gabel, sowie das Fehlen einer XX1 ...  oO


----------



## zuki (25. Oktober 2013)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Ein Troll bleibt ein Troll, bleibt ein Troll, bleibt ein Troll.....



Mach Dir lieber mal ein erträgliches Userbild. Immer dieser HSV-Komplex bei den Brähmern.


----------



## Ianus (25. Oktober 2013)

Der Herbst ist einfach geil


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (25. Oktober 2013)

3fach und 26Zoll ist doch geil! Wieso entschuldigen!


----------



## Ianus (25. Oktober 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Wieso entschuldigen!



Das allmächtige Schwarmhirn


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Oktober 2013)

Platzhirsch und Neuzugang... 9,5kg* zu 11kg... 26" zu 29"








*mit 2x X-King und meinem 1250g LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (26. Oktober 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> 3fach und 26Zoll ist doch geil! Wieso entschuldigen!


wie auf der Vorseite schon geschrieben: war ironisch gemeint  

geniales Trek von Johnny Rico, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Oktober 2013)

Von der Optik her gefällt mir das Trek um Welten besser. 
Das 29er Scalpel hat bei mir die Spitzenposition in Punkto Hässlichkeit inne. Die Dinger schauen einfach aus wie'n Trekking-Damenrad....


----------



## InoX (26. Oktober 2013)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Von der Optik her gefällt mir das Trek um Welten besser.
> Das 29er Scalpel hat bei mir die Spitzenposition in Punkto Hässlichkeit inne. Die Dinger schauen einfach aus wie'n Trekking-Damenrad....




BÄHM! 

Geht mir genau so! Das Trek gehört für mich zum Schönsten überhaupt.


----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Oktober 2013)

Fahren tun sich die Bikes beide gut. Das Trek ist halt sehr leicht & wendig, dafür wippt es mehr auf dem großen Blatt und die interne Kabelverlegung ist lästig in der Wartung. Style hin oder her, ich fürchte auch an C'dale kommen wieder Barends dran. Die vermiss ich.

Das Trek steht übrigens zum Verkauf... (als Gegenfinanzierung zum Scalpel) Hab mich heut für den Bikemarkt registriert.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2013)

aktuelle ausbaustufe meines AL29...
GENAU so bleibt es weil es so GENAU das kann und macht was ich von ihm will ... trails ballern und genussvoll weite strecken biken


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ne Vario an nem Hardtail?!


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ne Vario an nem Hardtail?!



Wenn du groß bist verstehst du auch das!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Dann muss MonstaBomba24-7 aber mind. 1,81m werden...
Mit 1,80m klappt´s noch nicht.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Oktober 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Ne Vario an nem Hardtail?!



Warum nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (26. Oktober 2013)

Vario-Stütze und Hardtail schließen sich nun wirklich nicht aus. Einem schönen On-One 456 Carbon, also Freeride-Hardtail, würde definitiv was fehlen ohne Vario-Stütze. Ob man das sinnvoll mit einem CC-Hardtail kombinieren kann, ist dann wieder eine andere Frage. Ich persönlich meine nein, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon und ist letztendlich Geschmacksache.

Das Herbstwetter ist echt cool, wenn es dann mal trocken ist. Man fühlt sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wie ein "Pfadfinder". Ratebild: Wo geht der Trail entlang?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenns einem nicht auf jedes Gramm ankommt, kann so ne Stütze auch am CC-Hardtail Sinn machen. 

Ich hab des öfteren schon Trails runtergeschoben, die ich mir mit tiefem Sattel durchaus zugetraut hätte. In erster Linie (so gehts mir zumindest) ist es ganz klar der hohe Sattel, der mir bei bestimmten Abfahrten/Stellen das Limit setzt. 
Ich würde sogar sagen, dass man auch auf einigen XC-Rennstrecken mit Variostütze schneller wäre. 

Bin da aber dennoch zu sehr gewichtsfixiert, als dass ich mir so ein Teil ins Bike stecke. Vielleicht probiere ich es aber irgendwann auch einfach mal aus, wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2013)

also ich bin definitiv schneller und sicherer unterwegs mit der vario stütze.
ich mach vor keinem trail oder strecke halt, auch nicht vor unserer vereins DH strecke in Heidelberg.
als cc oder xc hardtail würde ich das rad nicht bezeichnen , ehr ein trailbike denn für ein cc bike sind dann doch zu gewichtige und eher abfahrtsorientierte parts drann.

hier mal par bewegte bilder von ner kleinen tour


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2013)

was an dem bike, bis auf die stütze, bezeichnest du denn als abfahrtsorientiert?

das video zeigt aber nichts von der dh-strecke, oder?


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2013)

was daran würdest du als "cc" bezeichnen ?
was macht es so leicht steif und schnell um als cc oder xc bike zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2013)

es ist kein reinrassiges xc bike, aber an ein trailbike gehören für mich breitere felgen zu den griffigen reifen. zudem mehr federweg als die derzeitigen 100 mm und ein bashguard.

steckachsen sind heute nichts ungewöhnliches mehr, egal an welchem bike.

einen spritzschutz am vorderrad sieht man auch überall.


es ist ein robustes, vielseitiges bike, aber in richtung cc oder trailbike fehlt für mich in beiden richtungen was.


hauptsache das teil macht spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2013)

wieso brauch ich mehr als 100mm federweg... damit springe ich drope ich und fahr durch alle stein oder wurzelfelder...
viel federweg wird überbewertet und muß net sein die richtige technik vorausgesetzt
siehe 4X , große weite sprünge teschnische passagen steinfelder usw...
bashguard.. warum? die meisten DH bikes werden auch ohne gefahren sondern nur mit ner guten leichten kefü.
warum sollen die felgen breiter sein? der reifen sitzt gut und satt in der felge rutsch nicht runter und ich kann nen schön nidrigen druck fahren, also warum mehr gewicht ans rad?
und ein spritzschutz hat ja wohl garnix mit irgendeiner bikeart zu tun sonderm mit dem wetter 

achso ja in DEM video is nix von der dh zu sehen... war an dem tag in ner anderen ecke unterwegs


----------



## InoX (26. Oktober 2013)

Sieht im Video jedenfalls gut aus. Solche Abfahrten hätte ich hier auch gern.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## 12die4 (27. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Video, HeavyBiker!
Die Anbauparts sind schon eher abfahrtsorientiert. Aber letzendlich macht der Rahmen für mich das Bike bzw. den Einsatzort und da wäre ich vorsichtig, ob der Rahmen die Torturen mit Drops und Sprüngen lange mitmacht. Der Rahmen ist nämlich definitiv eher CC/Tour.


----------



## Groudon (27. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn man sich alle aktuellen WorldCup Rennen ansieht, dann sind dort zu 90% solche Drops wie im oberen Bild ja nix ungewöhnliches. Von daher sollten aktuelle CCrahmen so das auch ab können.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Oktober 2013)

Klar halten sie das aus. Die Frage ist nur, wie lang. Im Weltcup wechselt der Fahrer den Rahmen nach jedem Sturz, manchmal auch einfach so zwischen den Rennen. Und länger als eine Saison wird das Rad sowieso nicht bewegt. Danach kommt ein neues. So ein 30-40cm Drop ist ja auch noch nicht das große Ding. Es gibt aber definitiv auch groberes. Und Sprünge kommen noch dazu.


----------



## F4B1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Für einen halbwegs aktuellen Rahmen mag das ja passen (wenn er denn die Freigabe hat). Geht man aber nur zwei oder drei Jahre zurück, da waren die Strecken noch nicht so extrem.


----------



## craysor (27. Oktober 2013)

Für die 26-er Fraktion nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen 
(Speedneedle, XTR-Bremse und Umwerfer, 
K-Force Light Kurbel, RaceKing, Xpedo M-Force Titan, 
Truvativ-Noir Riser) nochmal mein Intense Spider FRO. 
Knapp unter 10 kg.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (27. Oktober 2013)

Also mit den Smileys hinter meiner Aussage mit der Variosattelstütze wollte ich eigentlich nur nochmal die aktuelle Diskussion mit Varios an CC/Tourenhardtails aufgreifen. Hätte ich genug gespart würde ich mir auch eine kaufen.


----------



## arne_91 (16. November 2013)

Jetzt wo die Temperaturen langsam dauerhaft kalt bleiben und es auch immer Wald immer öfter matschig ist, habe ich mein Sommer-Stadtrad mal wieder mit Racing Ralphs ausgestattet, um es den Winter über statt auf der Straße im Wald zum Training zu nutzen.
Auf der heutigen Runde gab es dann trotz kalter Temperaturen sogar noch herrlichen Sonnenschein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (25. November 2013)

Der Vorbau ist kacke. Zu steil (Wenn auch überaus bequem ) Da ich allerdings ums verrecken keine M7er Schraube für meinen Truvativ XR 3D finde, muss der erstmal bleiben. Reifen müssen korrigiert werden, Felgenschriftzüge kommen noch weg und die Kurbel wird nächstes Jahr gegen eine SLX ersetzt. Gabel ist funktionell sehr gut, und mit 20-25mm SAG passt auch die Geometrie wieder. Die MX Comp ist schon verdammt lang für eine 100mm Gabel.

Das Rad ist nunmehr seit 7 Jahren mein treuer Begleiter - Rahmen und Gabel sind dabei die ältesten Teile. Der Rest ist immer mal gewechselt und Discs (Avid BB7) sind jetzt seit ein paar Tagen das Neueste am Rad.


----------



## lowcostbiker (29. November 2013)

Schön schlicht und funktionell, gefällt mir.

Sogar die günstige Vierkantkurbel paßt optisch ganz gut.


----------



## Mais (29. November 2013)

Die günstige Vierkantkurbel hat sich bislang auch als überaus robust erwiesen. Sicherlich - sie könnte leichter und steifer sein, aber rein funktionell ist bislang nichts dran auszusetzen.
In Anbetracht meines Gewichts von aktuell 116kg (gottseidank nun endlich mit sinkender Tendenz, nachdem es 7 Jahre lang eigentlich nur aufwärts ging) ist das fast schon erstaunlich 
Da ich sowieso nur Touren fahre und keine Rennen - und auch nicht wirklich vorhabe das zu tun - ist das bislang o.k. gewesen. Nichtsdestotrotz möchte man ja mit der Zeit gehen, weswegen dann auch bald eine aktuelle HTII-Kurbel dran kommt. Das mittlere Kettenblatt weist so langsam in die Richtung.


----------



## 12die4 (29. November 2013)

Ich stimme dir zu, der Vorbau sollte möglichst bald getauscht werden. Ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage, womit du anatomisch klar kommst. Und da du recht groß bist, hast du ja zumindest keine nennenswerte Sattelunterhöhung trotz hohem Lenker. Aber sportliche Sitzposition ist trotzdem was anderes. Würde dann einen 6° Vorbau nehmen und dann mal ausprobieren ob es positiv sein muss oder, es auch für dich passt wenn er negativ montiert ist. Dann würde das Rad gleich eine ganze Spur sportlicher aussehen. In dem Zuge würde ich den Vorbau dann vielleicht eine Nummer kürzer nehmen. Denn durch den tieferen Lenker kommt er auch gefühlt etwas weiter weg vom Sattel.

Ach, und ich würde, wenn es das Budget hergibt, auch auf hydraulische Scheibenbremsen umrüsten. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja derzeit Avid BB7 dran. Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum man Scheibenbremsen mit Seilzug kombiniert. Das ist allein aus der Theorie ein Schuss in den Ofen, auch wenn die BB7 ja durchaus brauchbar sein soll.


----------



## Mais (29. November 2013)

Die BB7 ist top  Nichts zu meckern.
Die Schraube für den flachen Vorbau ist gerade gekommen. Der wird so schnell wie möglich montiert. Truvativ XR 3D, 100mm, 6°. 
Damit komm ich auf einen ganz guten Kompromiss zwischen dem Dargestellten und meiner ehemaligen Kombination (600mm Flatbar, 0°-Vorbau mit 110mm).

Die nächsten Bilder dann auch mal aus freier Wildbahn


----------



## F4B1 (29. November 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Denn durch den tieferen Lenker kommt er auch gefühlt etwas weiter weg vom Sattel.


Nicht nur gefühlt.


----------



## mikefize (29. November 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ach, und ich würde, wenn es das Budget hergibt, auch auf hydraulische Scheibenbremsen umrüsten. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du ja derzeit Avid BB7 dran. Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum man Scheibenbremsen mit Seilzug kombiniert. Das ist allein aus der Theorie ein Schuss in den Ofen, auch wenn die BB7 ja durchaus brauchbar sein soll.



Wieso das denn? Die BB7 ist wirklich hervorragend - am Stadtbike fahr ich sogar die BB5 und die reicht dafür auch dicke. Keinerlei Scherereien mit gar nichts, ne bessere Bremse fürs Stadtrad oder Leute die sich nicht mit Hydraulik rumschlagen wollen, gibts nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (29. November 2013)

Eben fürs Stadtrad super. Aber was bitte ist mit Hydraulik denn "rumzuschlagen"?


----------



## F4B1 (29. November 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Die BB7 ist wirklich hervorragend - am Stadtbike fahr ich sogar die BB5 und die reicht dafür auch dicke. Keinerlei Scherereien mit gar nichts, ne bessere Bremse fürs Stadtrad oder Leute die sich nicht mit Hydraulik rumschlagen wollen, gibts nicht.


Naja, sie bremst. Aber selbst eine günstige Deore lässt sich besser dosieren. Am Stadtrad ist das egal, am Crosser mag sie auch noch ok sein (da bremst man ja nicht so viel), aber am MTB brauch ich sie nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (29. November 2013)

M1it den Speed-Dial Hebeln sind die Teile genau so gut zu dosieren, wie ne hydraulische (Erfahrungswerte mit Deore et al. sind vorhanden) 
Ordentliche Züge und Verlegung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Junior97 (29. November 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Naja, sie bremst. Aber selbst eine günstige Deore lässt sich besser dosieren. Am Stadtrad ist das egal, am Crosser mag sie auch noch ok sein (da bremst man ja nicht so viel), aber am MTB brauch ich sie nicht mehr.



Falsch !
Hab sie selber gehabt und die XO die ich jetzt habe ist besser aber nicht soo viel auch eine MT8 oder R1 nicht
Fahre sie aktuell am Downhiller und sie muss sich nicht vor der Code verstecken wenn man sie gut einstellt und gute Bowdenzüge verbaut.


----------



## 12die4 (29. November 2013)

@Mais: Dann vergleich sie mal mit einer günstigen SLX mit ServoWave.


----------



## F4B1 (29. November 2013)

Vorne hat ich da nie Probleme. Hinten gibts zugegeben auch Lösungen:
Maßrahmen mit nicht durchgehender Außenhülle, Avid Full Metal Jacket, Nokons und Co.
Ohne fand ich die hintere Bremse immer schwammiger als die vordere. Und da das schon die Deore besser kann, empfinde *ich* die BB7 am MTB als Kompromiss. Mir ist es das bei dem etwa gleichen Preis einfach nicht wert. Mit Sonderlösungen wird es entsprechend teurer.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. November 2013)

Mais schrieb:


> M1it den Speed-Dial Hebeln sind die Teile genau so gut zu dosieren, wie ne hydraulische (Erfahrungswerte mit Deore et al. sind vorhanden)
> Ordentliche Züge und Verlegung vorausgesetzt.



moment:
ich hab nen satz bb7 mit speed dial hebeln und kompletten jagwire programm. das ganze bremst, is zuverlässig bzw problemlos. aber wirklich schön isses nich. sowohl juicy 7, als auch formula oro k18 sind bzw waren angenehmer in der benutzung. d.h. wesentlich definierterer und strafferer druckpunkt.
die bb7 wird bei steilen sachen schnell teigig und undefiniert. das gefällt mir ganz und garnich, aber wenn das der preis für eine derart hohe zuverlässigkeit is, dann is das halt so.


----------



## Mais (29. November 2013)

Leute. Ich will ja garnicht anzweifeln, dass hydraulische Bremsen vom Prinzip her besser sind. Jedoch hat sich der Mehrwert in einem ähnlichen Preissegment wie dem der BB7 bislang noch nicht ergeben. Wenn ich mal zufällig zu viel Geld übrig habe wird sowieso ein neues Bike gekauft - dann auch mit hydraulischen Stoppern. Solang tut die BB7 ihren zuverlässigen Dienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (29. November 2013)

Naja, P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis ist bei den BB7 sicher nicht schlecht. Aber eine SLX mit ServoWave ist um LÃ¤ngen besser, und kostet 65â¬ (BB7 liegt bei 50â¬) - dann zwar ohne Scheiben, aber notfalls verwendet man die bisherigen halt weiter. Also ich find die P/L bei der SLX da definitiv nochmal besser.

Aber ich sag ja auch "wenn es das Budget mÃ¶glich macht". Vorher sollst da natÃ¼rlich nix machen. Aber ich wÃ¼rde es mir jetzt zum Weihnachtsgeld z.B. mal Ã¼berlegen. GroÃinvestition ist ja was anderes.


----------



## lowcostbiker (30. November 2013)

Wer sie kennt mag sie ob ihrer Robustheit/Sorglosigkeit und nimmt die leichten Schwächen, Gewicht/kein knallharter Druckpunkt gerne ihn kauf.

Ich würde meine für keine Hydraulik mehr eintauschen nachdem mir die Kolbenklemmer und Entlüfterei bei den meisten Modellen ziemlich auf den Keks ging.


----------



## Mais (30. November 2013)

Genug des Geredes über meine Bremsen und die des lowcostbikers. Wird malwieder Zeit für Bilder


----------



## mikefize (1. Dezember 2013)

War zwar schon mal da, aber um der Bildrate wegen:


----------



## 12die4 (1. Dezember 2013)

Der Sattel sieht komisch aus. Was ist das für einer?


----------



## mikefize (1. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ein Ragley Cheeky. Ich finde ihn auch etwas unbequem, muss dazusagen, dass es das Rad von meiner Freundin ist und die kommt super damit zurecht.


----------



## 12die4 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ah, okay. Frauen haben da hat weniger im Weg.


----------



## 12die4 (1. Dezember 2013)

Dann stell ich auch mal wieder mein "Backup" zur Schau.
Da mir mein S-Works Fully zu schade ist, um es bei den aktuell herrschenden Bedingungen zu bewegen (und außerdem eignet sich der Hinterreifen nicht für Matsch, da bleibe ich bergauf ständig liegen), bin ich heute mal wieder eine Runde mit dem Quantec gefahren. Immer noch ein geiler Hobel. Macht richtig Spaß, auch wenn die Oldschool-Lenkzone inzwischen arg ungewohnt ist.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. Dezember 2013)

Das Quantec ist mal ein schönes "klassisches" Hardtail. 

Bei mir gab es heute Alt trifft Neu


----------



## zuki (8. Dezember 2013)

Also mir gefallen die Tourenbikes inzwischen besser als die Race Bikes im Nachbarthema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Dezember 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die Tourenbikes inzwischen besser als die Race Bikes im Nachbarthema.



Das ist bestimmt weil du älter wirst! 
Wenn du nur noch im Hollandrad - Thread guckst solltest du dir Gedanken machen!  

Aber stimmt schon, zumal die Unterschiede ja eh marginal sind und man abseits der Race Bikes mehr Freiheiten hat.


----------



## zuki (8. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt weil du älter wirst!
> Wenn du nur noch im Hollandrad - Thread guckst solltest du dir Gedanken machen!



Na na na. Also soweit ist es jedenfalls noch nicht:






;-)


----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Intense Carbine SL:


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht richtig heiß aus!!!!


----------



## craysor (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, sieht gut aus, auch wegen dem Marshguard hinten. Bei meinem Intense Spider FRO passt der hinten leider nicht.

Edit: 2 Intense hintereinander sind nicht so oft. Und in der Galerie schadets nicht.

Für die 26-er Fraktion nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen 
(Speedneedle, XTR-Bremse und Umwerfer, 
K-Force Light Kurbel, RaceKing, Xpedo M-Force Titan, 
Truvativ-Noir Riser) nochmal mein Intense Spider FRO. 
Knapp unter 10 kg.


----------



## Junior97 (9. Dezember 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Intense Carbine SL:



Ohne Vario Stütze und Marshguards wäre das mal so ne ziemliche Race Optik


----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Junior97

Ist halt ein Fully mit 130mm Fahrwerk...

Mit den "Hans Dampf" und der Variostütze habe ich damit aber ein, für mich, sehr gut funktionierendes Trailrad.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Mais (9. Dezember 2013)

Ein schönes Fully mit 130mm-Fahrwerk. Würd ich so nehmen 






Diesmal mit leichterem, flacherem Vorbau. Mit den Spacern hadere ich noch - eigentlich ist die Sitzposition so recht gut. Ein Racer wirds sowieso nicht mit dem Gewicht (geschätzt ~12kg), es darf so aber nun bis zur Pensionierung bleiben. Eine Schönheit wird aus dem Teil aber gewiss nicht mehr...

Bessere Bilder gibts dann mal bei besserem Wetter.

Edit: Gerade ist die Entscheidung gefallen, dass dat Rad mehr Farbe braucht und da der Lack der Gabel sowieso überholungsbedürftig ist wird am Wochenende mal der Lackierhammer geschwungen


----------



## 12die4 (9. Dezember 2013)

Das Intese Carbine gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut. Bin nur kein Fan von den Mashguards und würde die nicht fahren wollen. Dann lieber Schlamm in der Fresse. 
 @craysor: Als du geschrieben hast "zwei Intense nacheinander" hab ich erst nach oben geguckt und mich dann scheckig gelacht. Erst dann hab ich gesehen, dass du auch Bilder angehängt hast. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill3004 (10. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich mein Winterbike,fahre sonst nur Rennrad.Hab aber Gefallen am MTB gefunden.

Steppenwolf Taiga FS 120


----------



## zuki (16. Dezember 2013)

War eine gute Entscheidung einen Urlaubstag einzureichen um die neue Maschine einzufahren. Klasse Wetter bis gerade eben.


----------



## Biker-ad (16. Dezember 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> War eine gute Entscheidung einen Urlaubstag einzureichen um die neue Maschine einzufahren. Klasse Wetter bis gerade eben.


Alles richtig gemacht ! ......


----------



## mikefize (17. Dezember 2013)

Perfekter Tag für ne ausgiebige Trainingsrunde...


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2013)

Auch mit Delle ein sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Slow (17. Dezember 2013)

haha, immer schön "Finger in die Wunde".
Beim nächsten Fotos des Rads schick es mir und ich retuschiere die Delle vorher raus. (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> haha, immer schön "Finger in die Wunde".
> Beim nächsten Fotos des Rads schick es mir und ich retuschiere die Delle vorher raus. (-;




Da ich um die Bettgeschichten weiß nützt auch keine Retusche!


----------



## 12die4 (17. Dezember 2013)

Aber so ist der Rahmen doch definitiv besser aufgehoben, als übers Bett gehängt, oder?


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Aber so ist der Rahmen doch definitiv besser aufgehoben, als übers Bett gehängt, oder?


----------



## mikefize (17. Dezember 2013)

Ach, inzwischen würde ich ja fast was vermissen, wenn die Beule nicht wäre 

Aber freu mich wirklich jedes Mal, wenn ich mich draufsetze  Nur die Bremsen sind mehr schlecht als recht, vielleicht kommt da in absehbarer Zeit mal was anderes ran.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2013)

@_zuki_: Hat es dich jetzt auch gepackt oder musstest du mit dem Strom schwimmen?  Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!  Schick ist es ja, nur ist der Schwung am Tretlagergehäuse ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, hätte mal gerade sein können.

Das Revolt in deinem Album gehört nicht dir oder? Das ist ja unbezahlbar.


----------



## zuki (17. Dezember 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @_zuki_: Hat es dich jetzt auch gepackt oder musstest du mit dem Strom schwimmen?  Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!  Schick ist es ja, nur ist der Schwung am Tretlagergehäuse ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, hätte mal gerade sein können.
> 
> Das Revolt in deinem Album gehört nicht dir oder? Das ist ja unbezahlbar.



Moin und bedankt. Ja, der Schwung ist auch nicht so wirklich mein Ding. Mag es lieber ganz klassisch. Ansonsten war ich ja lange hartnäckig. Es fährt sich aber schon angenehmer auf dem 29er ;-). 

Das Revolt war nur zum gucken und staunen. Ich glaube realistisch gesehen, werden von den Principia Topmodellen, RR und MTB nur homöopathische Mengen verkauft.


----------



## Tutnurgut (19. Dezember 2013)

Da hätte ich auch noch was aktuelles.

Sicherlich ein wenig aus der Zeit gefallen.Ich wollte aber mal endlich ein Mounti fahren an dem alles was ich an meinen bisherigen zu schätzen gelernt habe vereint ist.
Ich habe mich also an Mathias gewendet.Der betreibt `ne kleine Schweisserei im Saarland unter dem Namen Mawis.
Dabei rausgekommen ist `ne wendige Rennziege mit 72,5er Lenkwinkel und 570er Oberrohr bei 510mm Sitzrohr.
Den Rahmen aus er mir aus Titanrohren und die Gabel aus Stahl gebruzzelt.Ich habe ihm noch einige Teile zum strahlen zugeschickt.Den Vorbau und die Gabel hat er dann lackieren lassen.
Es ist alles total super abgelaufen und man muss nur Geduld mitbringen.
Ich habe dann meine schon gelaufenen Lieblingsteile umgeschraubt und für das Rad nur das Innenlager,die Züge und die Pedalen neu gekauft.
( Syncros Titan Innenlager,Neu!!!Wie geil....)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden.Ich steige auf und es ist sehr kompakt.Der lange Vorbau schafft Ruhe und trotzdem ist das Chassis total wendig und gleichzeitig unauffällig.Selbst mit einem 2.4er Mountainking zirkelt der Vogel temperamentvoll und geradeaus läuft er total ruhig.

Das mag`ich....


----------



## corfrimor (19. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Rad 
Sehr oldschool, aber es sieht so aus, als hättest Du gewußt, was Du willst.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

warum keine größere Kassette und dafür nur ein Blatt? Das würde den Umwerfer und damit ein nerviges Teil sparen.


----------



## Tutnurgut (20. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> warum keine größere Kassette und dafür nur ein Blatt? Das würde den Umwerfer und damit ein nerviges Teil sparen.



Mhmnja,da ist schon was dran.Allerdings mag ich es gern wenn die Gänge ganz dicht beieinander liegen.Das fährt sich einfach flüssiger.
Ausserdem ist das einfach auch angenehmer wenn man sein Pulver schon verschossen hat.Die Unterschiede im Menü sind dann nicht so gross und ich kann das Tempo besser halten.
Vorne habe ich nur einen Sprung von 6 Zähnen.8 sind auch in Ordnung.Nix ätzender als vorn 10 Zähne zu überwinden.Bergab OK,aber in der Ebene finde ich das nur ätzend.
Hinten dann 2-3 Gänge leichter und fast geichzeitig vorne schalten ist mir einfach auch zu viel arbeit.Ne Ne....
Ich lebe im Norden und fahre seit Jahren nur Rennikassetten und mein längstes Schaltwerk ist `n 900r XTR.Ansonsten nur Rennrad-Schaltwerke.
Reicht locker.Bis 24 Zähne ist da alles möglich und mehr brauchts hier nicht.

An meinem Schlamper fahre ich allerdings vorne nur ein Blatt.Der Chainring war mal ein 44er Kettenblatt.War fast runter das Teil.Haben wir dann
die Zähne abgeflext,alles verschliffen und gut ist.Ich schau mal nach Bildern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2013)

Update


----------



## Cubinator (22. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mein CC -bzw Tourenrad. Radon ZR Race 650b 8.0!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Aufkleber sind mir bissel zu viel, auf dem LRS, aber sonst sehr schick. 
Musst jetzt nur den Namen in Radinator ändern.


----------



## Cubinator (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke Ja das mit den Aufklebern ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, werd ich aber bei Gelegenheit noch ändern!


----------



## maddin. (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## cuperino (24. Dezember 2013)

Dann möchte ich hier mein scale auch mal zeigen. Ein klein bisschen hat sich auch schon wieder getan


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Johnny Rico (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen,

vor ein paar Seiten hab ich es schon mal im Zustand kurz nach dem Kauf gezeigt, möchte meine neue Drecksfräse aber gern nochmal nach 600 Kilometern und ein paar Umbaumaßnahmen hier posten. Es wurden ein paar leichtere Teile montiert, aber auch ein einige schwerere. Funktion geht über Gewicht.

Änderungen zur Serienausstattung:
- XTR 988 Trail statt Avid X9 (schwerer aber auch die bessere Bremse. Vom Altrad abgebaut)
- XTR 980 ISpec Shifter (vom Altrad abgebaut)
- XTR Kassette (lvom Altrad abgebaut)
- Specialized BG Contour Griffe (Schwer und müssen sich noch beweisen, aber bei den C'Dale Griffen schlafen mir die Hände ein)
- seit heute: LRS mit TRS+ Felge, CX-Rays und Tune Cannonball / Kong X12 (relativ leicht, schön steif, sieht man nicht alle Tage)
- Stütze und Sattel wie gehabt ne getunte Masterpiece + SN Marathon (vom Altrad abgebaut)
- Contis statt Schwalbe Reifen

Demnächst gibts dann noch nen New Ultimate EVO Lenker in 700mm und der Truvative wandert an ein anderes Bike.

Hoffe, es gefällt!





Mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## 12die4 (27. Dezember 2013)

Jo, sehr schick. Ich find nur die Kombination aus XTR Bremse und Formula Scheiben seltsam. Dem Rad würde eine Hollowgramm noch gut stehen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich kein Cannondale Anhänger, aber das hier gezeigte gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich finde die Sram Kurbel passt auch gut. Wenn man nicht gerade im Lotto gewonnen hat, ist die Hollowgramm Kurbel auch kein ernsthafter Tuningvorschlag.


----------



## Johnny Rico (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi! Ja ne Hollowgram wäre schon fein! Aber der Preis ist zum  Irgenwann mal, vielleicht...

Die Formula-Scheiben lagen halt noch rum, deshalb hab ich die an den LRS geschraubt... Ob sich eine Investition in die passenden XT 6-Loch Scheiben wirklich lohnen würde? Bremsen tuts so auch ordentlich (nur etwas kratziger als mit den HS1 Scheiben auf dem Original-LRS.


----------



## dor michü (27. Dezember 2013)

Schickes KanonenTeil ;-)

Was für ein laufradsatz ist das? System oder selbstbau? Die E13 Felge sieht interessant aus! ;-)


----------



## Johnny Rico (27. Dezember 2013)

@dor michü: Danke. Das mit dem LRS steht eigentlich ja weiter oben. ;-) Ist ein Custom-Laufradsatz mit TRS+ Felgen, Tune Naben und CX-Rays... Inkl. Felgenbändern habe ich ihn mit 1525g gewogen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

Feines C´Dale!!! 
Dein altes Trek (war doch dir!?) hat mir nie so recht gefallen, bzw. ging nicht an mich.  Das C´Dale dafür zu 101% .


----------



## Endura (28. Dezember 2013)

Das Cannondale sieht mal richtig klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke euch! Fährt sich auch echt gut. Nur das Gewicht gefällt mir nicht so sehr (so wie in dem Foto oben: 10.8kg) Und ja, das Trek ist meins und steht zum Verkauf (siehe Bikemarkt) ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2013)

das mit dem trek ist moderne geldverbrennung.
hoffe, dass du es zu einem guten preis verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. Dezember 2013)

@k_star: Danke. Es läuft leider nicht gut mit dem Verkauf :-( Das mit der Geldverbrennung stimmt... Vielleicht setz ich noch mal ne Anzeige im Leichtbau-Verkaufsfaden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2013)

Im 26er Bereich geht zur Zeit gar nix. Habe ein nagelneuen Rotwild-Fullyrahmen mit Buch und Papieren hier, den mag auch niemand.

Edit:  Okay, ich will ja auch keinen 26er mehr und verkaufe ihn nur im Auftrag...


----------



## zuki (28. Dezember 2013)

Es geht langsam in die richtige Richtung. Erste Bastelstunde beendet ;-):


----------



## Luzifer (29. Dezember 2013)

@Johnny Rico

Wäre ich auf der Suche nach einem Race-Fully würde ich Dir dein Trek sofort abkaufen. Eins der geilsten Räder überhaupt hier im Forum !

Nimm´s mir jetzt bitte nicht übel, aber das Cannondale würde ich nicht einmal geschenkt haben wollen.
Sind hier auf einmal alle blind geworden ? Was findet Ihr an diesen potthässlichen 29er so toll ???
Selbst wenn die leichter wären, würde ich nicht damit fahren...

So - jetzt könnt Ihr mich meinetwegen steinigen, aber das ist nun mal meine Meinung zu den Riesenrädern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2013)

ät luzifer: Schonmal ein 29er ausgiebig getestet ?


----------



## noam (29. Dezember 2013)

Das Scapel sieht schon arg gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Massives Geschwulst am Steuerrohr und dazu sehr filigrane Sitzstreben, lassen den optischen Schwerpunkt doch stark nach vorne oben wandern. Hat für mich was von nem buckligen Muskelprotz. Gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Obwohl es technisch mit Sicherheit eine Wucht ist


----------



## Johnny Rico (29. Dezember 2013)

Luzifer schrieb:


> @Johnny Rico
> 
> Wäre ich auf der Suche nach einem Race-Fully würde ich Dir dein Trek sofort abkaufen. Eins der geilsten
> Räder überhaupt hier im Forum !
> ...



Das Trek ist auch ein wirklich gutes Bike. Optisch gefällts mir ja selbst besser, als das Scalpel. Und dass so gar kein Interesse an dem Rad zu bestehen scheint, verwundert mich schon. Aber das Scalpel rollt schon verdammt gut und die Lefty ist ein Traum.

Aber naja, weil wir grad davon sprechen  (Die Fotos sind älter; Jetzt ist wieder die Originalstütze verbaut, eine SID WC und der Dämpfer hat ein Push-Tuning bekommen) Aber ich mag die Aufnahmen...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2013)

das trek top fuel 9.9 ssl, das felt edict ltd und ein merida ninety nine gehören für mich zu den schönsten 26er race-fullys.

nicht unbedingt in der laden-version, sondern etwas modifiziert und gecleaned, aber rein vom angucken geben mir die bikes ein gefühl von; "steig auf, tret ordentlich in die pedale und hab spaß".
das sind pure, flinke race boliden.


die meisten leute müssen jetzt halt 29er fahren. dabei vergessen sie aber, dass es sich beim o.g. bike um ein top end modell handelt.
viel besser gehts in 26 zoll nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke die meisten Leute haben einfach ein Top 26 Zoll Bike. Habe mir auch ohne Not ein 29er geholt. Jetzt habe ich halt beide Größen. Es geht da wohl vielen Leuten ähnlich?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. Dezember 2013)

hier mal ein update von meinem rocky. im wesentlichen kamen jetzt noch die kurbeln, ein neuer LRS und noch ein paar kleinigkeiten. ist ein Element RSL auf 120mm umgebaut.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Rockys gefallen mir immer wieder sehr gut. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich die Felgen in weiss genommen hätte. Ich bin da glaube ich mehr für Schwarz. Und die Kurbel hätte ih dann in 2fach genommen, oder wohnst du mitten in den Alpen?


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. Dezember 2013)

farben sind natürlich geschmacksache. die original felgen waren schwarz, die meiste zeit hatte ich rote drauf, die weissen gefallen mir jetzt aber am besten auf dem rad. harmoniert gut mit der gabel und den weissen mustern am rahmen. die kurbeln lassen sich leicht umbauen. 2-fach war auch eine überlegung, aber ich mag die große bandbreite.


----------



## Johnny Rico (29. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schick, das Rocky!


----------



## Luzifer (29. Dezember 2013)

@schraeg 
selbst wenn ein 29er viel leichter, wesentlich schneller, unabwendbar wendiger wäre und ich sogar noch Geld beim Kaufen dazubekommen würde - NIEMALS !!!

Ich lach mir ja auch keine häßliche Frau an...


----------



## 12die4 (29. Dezember 2013)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> 2-fach war auch eine überlegung, aber ich mag die große bandbreite.



Klar, die Bandbreite ist ein Argument gegen 2fach. Wobei ich an meinem Speci z.B. 2x10 fach mit einer Spreizung von 529% habe. Das sind nur etwa 20% weniger als die alte 3x9fach Schaltung vorher. Also kaum spürbar und gleichzeitig habe ich ein so viel angenehmeres Schalten, da man eben deutlich weniger an den Hebel rumklicken muss. Es ist auch intuitiver, da du eigentlich immer sofort weißt, ob du vorn auf dem großen oder kleinen KB bist. Während man bei 3fach vorn öfter mal runtergucken muss, wo die Kette gerade läuft. Ich würde mir selber kein 3fach Antrieb mehr aufbauen.

@Luzifer: Nun übertreib mal nicht. Erstens sind die großen Räder Gewöhnungssache. Ich sehe es inzwischen gar nicht mehr wirklich, wenn ich ein 29er sehe. Zweitens sind die Vorteile (zumindest in manchen Bereichen) nicht von der Hand zu weisen und drittens geht Funktion nunmal über Form.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ohje, das leidige 26er-29er-Thema... 
*ICH* habe für *MICH *die richtige Laufradgröße gefunden und alle Bikes umgestellt. Nur das Fatty hat noch 26".  Und meine Entscheidung hat nichts mit Bike-Bravo-Trends zu tun...

Mal wieder ein Bild:


----------



## F4B1 (29. Dezember 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Klar, die Bandbreite ist ein Argument gegen 2fach. Wobei ich an meinem Speci z.B. 2x10 fach mit einer Spreizung von 529% habe. Das sind nur etwa 20% weniger als die alte 3x9fach Schaltung vorher. Also kaum spürbar und gleichzeitig habe ich ein so viel angenehmeres Schalten, da man eben deutlich weniger an den Hebel rumklicken muss.


Die Bandbreite halte ich persönlich ja sogar noch für vernachlässigbar. Das mit weniger schalten passt bei mir aber definitiv nicht. Im südlichen Ruhrgebiet ist halt recht wellig, sodass ich ständig zwischen zwei Ritzeln hin und her schalte, weil die Übersetzung nicht wirklich passt. Fahre gerade mal wieder eine 11-34 (wegen Wechsel auf 9-fach, die neue 12-27 ist bestellt)und jetzt machen mal wieder meine Knie Probleme. Ansonsten nichts verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (29. Dezember 2013)

Das rigid Niner ist toll! 8.x kg?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Maximal! Habe es nach dem XX1-Umbau noch nicht gewogen. Vorher 8,2kg, jetzt mit viel Glück < 8kg. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht...

Die Kurbel hat aber schon einiges eingespart


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2013)

Luzifer schrieb:


> @schraeg
> selbst wenn ein 29er viel leichter, wesentlich schneller, unabwendbar wendiger wäre und ich sogar noch Geld beim Kaufen dazubekommen würde - NIEMALS !!!
> 
> Ich lach mir ja auch keine häßliche Frau an...


 

Lass das mal nicht deine Frau hören das es dir nur auf die optik ankommt 
Ok, wie säht de Eefeler: jede Jeck is anders ! Muss ja net jeder Riesenrad fahren, ich jedenfalls find's jut und mein nächstes HT wird auf jeden Fall ein 29er, mir gehts eher darum WIE ich von A nach B komme, wie mein Bike dabei aussieht ist erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## vice-president (30. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ohje, das leidige 26er-29er-Thema...
> *ICH* habe für *MICH *die richtige Laufradgröße gefunden und alle Bikes umgestellt. Nur das Fatty hat noch 26".  Und meine Entscheidung hat nichts mit Bike-Bravo-Trends zu tun...
> 
> Mal wieder ein Bild:


Sehr schönes Rad! Nur die Länge der Sattelstütze und des Voraus in Verbindung mit dem weit nach vorne geschobenen Sattel sehen - na ja - komisch, irgendwie nicht stimmig aus.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

> Das Trek ist auch ein wirklich gutes Bike. Optisch gefällts mir ja selbst besser, als das Scalpel. Und dass so gar kein Interesse an dem Rad zu bestehen scheint, verwundert mich schon. Aber das Scalpel rollt schon verdammt gut und die Lefty ist ein Traum.



Das Problem is halt echt, dass es ein 26er is. Hab auch ewig gebraucht, bis ich meinen alten 26 Zoll kram los war


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Nur die Länge der Sattelstütze und des Voraus in Verbindung mit dem weit nach vorne geschobenen Sattel sehen - na ja - komisch, irgendwie nicht stimmig aus.


Die Geometrie ist eben Niner-typisch stark abfallend, daher die Lange Stütze. Aber die Bilder wirken auch irgendwie "verzogen".
Vorbaulänge sind 100mm, also im normalen Rahmen.

Hier nochmal im alten Setup:





Identisch zu meinem EMD





Fotos schießen gehört zu meinen großen Schwächen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (30. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Identisch zu meinem EMD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch ganz gut getroffen!


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Dezember 2013)

@maddda: Für das 08/15-Standard-Farratfoddo machste einfach folgendes:

- Fahrrad vor einem ruhigen Hintergrund aufstellen, idealerweise sind Objekte im Hintergrund auch noch weit entfernt.
- Kamera auf große Brennweite (also Tele) stellen und Blende auf, so weit es geht.
- Nach Möglichkeit Sonne im Rücken oder ggf. mit Aufhellblitz arbeiten, falls das nicht möglich ist.
- Aus Kniehöhe - so dass die Kamera etwa im 90° Winkel zum Rad ausgerichtet ist - von der Kettenseite aus fotografieren.

Sieht dann in etwas so oder so aus (bei einer Kompaktkamera hat man leider deutlich weniger Freistellung)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2013)

Meintest bestimmt mich, nicht maddda!?
Das Kocmo ist der Hammer!


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Dezember 2013)

Poah, bin ich verwirrt. Ja klar, meinte dich  Das Kocmo hab ich im Sommer in geistiger Umnachtung verkauft. Könnt' ich mich permanent für in den Arsch treten.


----------



## Biker-ad (30. Dezember 2013)

*nun will ich auch mal meins zeigen *


----------



## Johnny Rico (30. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Rad, aber ich glaub, du hast den Vorderreifen entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert. Kann das sein?


----------



## Biker-ad (30. Dezember 2013)

nee, das täuscht vorn ist´n SUPERSONIC montiert


----------



## 12die4 (30. Dezember 2013)

Glaube ich kaum. Da steht doch fett "RaceSport" drauf...


----------



## Biker-ad (30. Dezember 2013)

Du hast natürlich Recht ,Entschuldigung, hinten SUPERSONIC und vorn RACE SPORT.


----------



## 12die4 (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie zufrieden bist du eigentlich mit der Specialized E100 Gabel? Die hab ich an meinem Epic auch dran. Allerdings bekomme ich sie nicht so fein abgestimmt, wie das z.B. beim Dämpfer der Fall ist. Sie ist doch etwas ruppig und unkomfortabel im Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-ad (31. Dezember 2013)

knapp daneben, am HT ist ne S90 verbaut mit der ich top zufrieden bin. Ansprechverhalten bei offenem Brain super und Ferderweg wird auch voll ausgenutzt. Bei 175cm/73kg netto habe ich 85 bis90 psi eingestellt.
An meinem EPIC http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bikes/archive/2009/s-worksmountain/s-worksepiccarbondisc#specs ist ne E100 dran,
da ist die Einstellung etwas schwieriger bei korrektem Luftdruck habe ich kaum SAG und bei Bodenunebenheiten taucht sie wesentlich weiter ein als die S90 der Federweg wird fast komplett genutzt.


----------



## alb (31. Dezember 2013)

Servus!
Mal was orangenes, mal was von Müsing...
Hat soeben neue Reifen bekommen und wiegt aktuell 9,9kg. Einsatzzweck ist die gediegene Feierabendrunde für einen älteren Herren.


----------



## 12die4 (31. Dezember 2013)

@Biker-ad: Okay, bei offenen Brain sollte die Gabel schon gut ansprechen. Ich meine jetzt das Ansprechverhalten des Brains, wenn man das auch nutzt. Ich glaube ich muss da im nächsten Frühjahr (in Winter ist es mir zu schade um bei den Bedingungen bewegt zu werden), nochmal etwas anders einstellen. Weniger Luftdruck und vielleicht einen Klick weiter auf. Aber so finde ich die Gabel im Vergleich zu der Fox F100 am Hardtail sehr hart. Schon halb das Feeling einer Starrgabel. Und ich nutze idR von den 100mm auch nur gut die Hälfte aus.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2014)

so, hier mein etwas schmutziges reaction. fast zu schade für das wetter,...aber eben nur fast.


----------



## holgersen (3. Januar 2014)

Dein Objektiv ist wohl auch kaputt? Das ist beschlagen


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2014)

die bildqualität ist natürlich extra so schlecht gewählt, damit man den dreck weniger sieht und ja, der hintere reifen ist falsch rum montiert, wie mir vorhin auffiel.

moin holgerson, das objektiv ist verkratzt, weils eben nur die handykamera ist... ich find der besondere nebeleffekt hat etwas verruchtes


----------



## 12die4 (3. Januar 2014)

Ordentliches Sauwetter auch bei euch. 
Das Cube finde ich von der Farbgebung echt gelungen, auch weil die blauen Naben und das Rahmendekor sehr nah beieinander liegen vom Blauton und Cube es endlich verstanden hat, dass nicht jeder auf Quietschbunt steht. Viel mehr lässt sich anhand der schlechten Bildqualität aber zu dem Reaction nicht sagen. Kauf dir mal ne gescheite Digitalkamera.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2014)

seit tagen such ich mein ladegerät...wollt längst bilder einstellen und heut dacht ich mir druff geschissen, nimmt das bescheuerte handy. wenns auftaucht gibts vielleicht von meiner sonntagstour bilder. aber mit dem eher dezenten design bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. ist das 2013er model. das 2014er ist statt blau grün wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. besonders gefällt mir natürlich der carbonrahmen.


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2014)

Bissel bunt aber sehr schön! 
Die Gabel gefällt mir sehr gut, was ist das für eine?


----------



## holgersen (6. Januar 2014)

Sieht aus wie FK-008 UD matte. Chinacarbon - habe ich auch in ähnlich


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Januar 2014)

.....ist eine FK-010 3k matt (26er  )


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Januar 2014)

ist der rahmen auch ein hongkong-bomber? sieht echt gut aus, bis auf die kettenstrebe.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2014)

https://www.google.de/search?q=FK-010#q=mtb+frame+FK-010


----------



## kraZey (7. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Klapprad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2014)

Putzig!


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2014)

Den Rahmen finde ich irgendwie ansprechend aber der Aufbau ist ja grottenschlecht.


----------



## kraZey (7. Januar 2014)

Joar, für den Preis kann man nicht alles haben^^ Das Teil hat nun so wie es da steht knapp 500 € gekostet und erfüllt voll seinen Zweck =)
Ich muss nun mit dem Bike nicht "stundenlang" planen wie ich alles in den Kofferraum bekomme (hab nur einen Kleinwagen^^) oder Räder abmontieren etc. wenn ich mal mein Bike wohin auch immer mitnehmen muss/möchte.
..und mit nem 500 € Baumarkt MTB halte ich alle mal mit


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2014)

Hier war ich ja schon lange nicht mehr ...

Oldschool Tourenbike in neuem Aufbau.


----------



## baerst5 (14. Januar 2014)

Top Bike, Top Bild (das zweite). Was für ein Originalrahmen ist das? Und was für eine Gabel?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (14. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meine Kiste: ein Conway Q-MF 700 mit Deore, SLX,XT-Mix Fox Float 32 RL und nem Monarch von RS (VPP-Hinterbau) Wollte mal die Hochladefunktion vom Handy mit der neuen Forumssoftware testen. Das Bike hab ich mir mit 14 gekauft (2012). Einziger Unterschied zu heute isn breiterer und flacherer Lenker. Es fährt sich ganz angenehm nur insgesamt ein bisschen schwer.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Januar 2014)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Top Bike, Top Bild (das zweite). Was für ein Originalrahlen ist das? Und was für eine Gabel?



Danke für die Blumen. 

Der Rahmen ist schon fast ein Youngtimer: Ventana El Ciclón. Die Gabel ist eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti. Die vollständige Teileliste findet sich irgendwo in meinem Album als Bildkommentar ...


----------



## the donkey (25. Januar 2014)

Neuer Zuwachs


----------



## Hr_Licht (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 
ich lese schon hier ne Weile mit und würde mich an dieser Stelle gleich mal vorstellen. Bin Peter, komme aus dem wunderschönen Elbetal und habe mich letztes Jahr dazu durchgerungen wieder mit zwei Räder ohne Motor mobil zu sein. Fahrrad aus dem Laden kommt nicht in Frage und so wurde es das hier. 





Sorry für das schlechte Bild aber draußen denke ich nur selten ans Bilder machen. Eins habe ich aber 






Ein zwei Kleinigkeiten werde ich noch ändern ...


----------



## mi2 (27. Januar 2014)

hi Peter.Ist das bike selber zusammen gebaut oder stand das nur paar jahre im keller so rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr_Licht (27. Januar 2014)

nAbend, 
nee im Keller stand es nicht rum. Wird auch nie dort hin kommen. Kurze Geschichte zu dem Rad. Ich bin früher, vor ca 11 Jahren, sehr viel Mountainbike gefahren. Den Zweirädern (mit Motor) bin ich zwar treu geblieben aber letztes Jahr, warum auch immer, lüstete es mich wieder nach Fahrrad. 
Also angefangen Material zu suchen. Den Rahmen habe ich geschenk bekommen, nichts besonderes, aber auch kein Baumarkt. Was es genau für einer ist lässt sich nicht mehr rausfinden. Er war braun mit Dose lackiert. Konnte man nicht lassen und so hab ich ihn blau pulvern lassen. 
Das XTR-Zeug habe ich mir nach und nach in der Bucht geschossen. Hatte keine Eile fertig zu werden und so hab ich mir viel Zeit genommen Schnäppchen zu finden.	
Wenn es interessiert: Bis auf Naben (XTR 900) und Umwerfer (XTR 900) ist alles aus der 950er Reihe. LRS ist ein Ritchey Comp Vintage (leider schon ganz schön abgebremst) und Gabel ist eine Recon Silver. 
Momentan sind es 12,3kg :-( geschuldet der schweren Gabel (2kg) dem Innenlager (BB-5500) und dem 0815 Vorbau, Pedale, Lenker.


----------



## eierspeiss (27. Januar 2014)

auf 11kg würdest schon noch kommen sofern es denn nötig ist.....ich meine nein! Passt schon so....
aber warum V-Brake? kann sein das der Rahmen keine Discaufnahme hat(sieht man nicht sehr gut) oder wolltest Du bewusst Felgenbeisser....

Die Kurbel gefällt mir....ja das waren noch Zeiten da gabs nur XTR und sonst goanix.....


----------



## Hr_Licht (27. Januar 2014)

Ach 11kg ... ne ich denke ich werde noch den Lenker, Vorbau, Innenlager und den Umwerfer tauschen und dann ist gut. V-Brakes? hmm. Naja Ich hatte mir früher mal ein giant aufgebaut und dort wollte ich immer die 950er XTR Gruppe haben. Damals fehlte das Geld und so hab ich mir den Traum eben jetzt erfüllt. Zweitens hat der Rahmen keine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen. 
Drittens habe ich die Brems-/Schalthebelkombi relativ günstig bekommen.


----------



## F4B1 (27. Januar 2014)

Hr_Licht schrieb:


> Ach 11kg ... ne ich denke ich werde noch den Lenker, Vorbau, Innenlager und den Umwerfer tauschen und dann ist gut.


Eben, 1kg macht sich am MTB eher wenig bemerkbar, zumal hier nicht einmal außen an den Laufrädern. Wird ja nicht, wie beim Cyclocross, dauernd getragen.


----------



## eierspeiss (27. Januar 2014)

Hr_Licht schrieb:


> V-Brakes? hmm. Naja Ich hatte mir früher mal ein giant aufgebaut und dort wollte ich immer die 950er XTR Gruppe haben. Damals fehlte das Geld und so hab ich mir den Traum eben jetzt erfüllt. Zweitens hat der Rahmen keine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen.
> Drittens habe ich die Brems-/Schalthebelkombi relativ günstig bekommen.



Na dann...schade das es nicht mehr viele mit Gummistopper gibt....
Hatte mal Avid SD Magnesium Dinger drauf(die Kupfer farbenen)....schweineteuer.....
Aber jetzt, bei den Preisen wäre es ein Argument....oder eben die 950´er


----------



## Hr_Licht (28. Januar 2014)

Gummistopper gefällt mir  ... Scheibe kommt dann beim nächsten Rad. Ich hab relativ schnell bemerkt, dass ich mir noch was für das etwas gröbere Gelände zulegen muss  Ein schönes Enduro wäre was.


----------



## kraZey (31. Januar 2014)

So, hab nun mein Klapprad mit wertigen Teilen versehen und den ganzen "Müll" ausgetauscht (außer Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe^^).


----------



## Dwalinn (31. Januar 2014)

Das ist krass wie anders das Rad jetzt wirkt.
Echt übel ist aber der Verlauf des Umwerferschaltzugs. Das sieht so aus, als ob der Zuganschlag in die andere Richtung zeigen würde.


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2014)

Macht wirklich mehr her. Der Zuggegenhalter scheint wirklich falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Januar 2014)

fürchterbar...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Nichts für mich.


----------



## eierspeiss (31. Januar 2014)

Einzigartig......so wies geschrieben ist....
mir gefallen solche Dinger die sich vom Mainstream abheben.....Organic,Raven.....und obiges..
und wenns einen Platten hat....falten und in den Rucksack,Spitze!!!!


----------



## kraZey (31. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Zuggegenhalter scheint wirklich falsch.



Stimmt auch, der Zuggegenhalter schaut halt in die komplett verkehrte Richtung, ja.. damit bin ich auch absolut nicht zufrieden, das wird auf jeden Fall noch geändert. Da das eh ein Dual-Pull Umwerfer ist, werde ich den Schaltzug verlängern und von unten den Umwerfer über eine Umlenkrolle ziehen lassen =) Am Montag/Dienstag kann ja mal ein Bild davon schießen^^



eierspeiss schrieb:


> falten und in den Rucksack,Spitze!!!!


Richtig.. xD


----------



## eierspeiss (31. Januar 2014)

Zugegenwas???? Ich bewundere nur die Schweissnaht.......
Aber der Ständer mit seinen aufdringlichen Gewindeschrauben dient nur als Mittel fürs Foto oder?


----------



## kraZey (31. Januar 2014)

Richtig, der Ständer ist nur dran, wenn ich nicht gerade auf Tour gehe^^ Das Teil nervt nämlich gewaltig und ist pott hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (31. Januar 2014)

aha....gut so! denn der is so hässlich das mann fast wiedr neidisch sein könnt...

darf man wissen was das Teil(nicht der Ständer) wiegt. oder zumindest ein Rahmengewicht wäre interesant....


----------



## kraZey (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn am Montag der Lenker etc. kommt, dann werde ich das Teil mal wiegen. Hab hier grad' keine Waage zur Hand aber beim Kauf hat das Komplett-Bike mal 14,9 kg gewogen, ob das stimmt ist fraglich (kommt mir nämlich viel leichter vor).


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (31. Januar 2014)

kraZey schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, der Zuggegenhalter schaut halt in die komplett verkehrte Richtung, ja.. damit bin ich auch absolut nicht zufrieden, das wird auf jeden Fall noch geändert. Da das eh ein Dual-Pull Umwerfer ist, werde ich den Schaltzug verlängern und von unten den Umwerfer über eine Umlenkrolle ziehen lassen =) Am Montag/Dienstag kann ja mal ein Bild davon schießen^^
> 
> 
> Richtig.. xD



oder du montierst einen Top-Swing-Umwerfer, da ist die Zugbefestigung gleich passend auf der linken Seite ... auch ohne wilde Umlenkung und leichter als der Down-Swing ist er auch noch.


----------



## kraZey (31. Januar 2014)

Auch eine Möglichkeit aber erstmal wirds die Umlenkrolle auch tun, da der Umwerfer im Angebot war, hat mich der Umwerfer + Umlenkrolle immer noch weniger gekostet als jetzt nochmal einen neuen Umwerfer zu kaufen^^


----------



## Slow (4. Februar 2014)

Habe für jemand anderen ein Fahrrad aufgebaut. Das Budget war recht stark begrenzt, deswegen sind die meisten Teile gebraucht (Danke noch mal an alle Bikemarktakteure) und noch nicht alles soo stimmig. (-; Gewicht wie abgebildet ohne Pedale 9,9kg. Da es ein "Damenrad" ist kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein anderer Sattel und Riser. Ergebnis find ich trotzdem ganz nett:


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2014)

gab familienzuwachs aus titan:


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Habe für jemand anderen ein Fahrrad aufgebaut. Das Budget war recht stark begrenzt, deswegen sind die meisten Teile gebraucht (Danke noch mal an alle Bikemarktakteure) und noch nicht alles soo stimmig. (-; Gewicht wie abgebildet ohne Pedale 9,9kg. Da es ein "Damenrad" ist kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein anderer Sattel und Riser. Ergebnis find ich trotzdem ganz nett:



Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## 12die4 (4. Februar 2014)

Slow schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir auch gut. Hätte aber gar nicht gedacht, dass es ein Damenrad ist. Da nichts buntes dran ist und noch dazu eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Slow (4. Februar 2014)

Schön, freut mich das euch es gefällt! 

Das nichts buntes dran ist finde ich auch sehr gut und ist von allen Beteiligten bewusst nicht "Damen-like" aufgebaut. 
Technisch wurde es aber berücksichtigt: tendenziell eher kleinerer Rahmen gewählt, kurzer Vorbau, mit den vielen Spacern am Gabelschaft Sitzposition/Überhöhung noch beeinflussbar. 
Falls noch eine kleinere Kurbellänge gewünscht wird nehme ich die XTR und Sie bekommt meine Aerozine. Das Rad wird eh in meinen Wartungsbestand eingehen. (-;


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2014)

Simon, das sieht ja besser aus als deine eigenen Bikes! 
Ist wirklich gut gelungen das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (4. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Simon, das sieht ja besser aus als deine eigenen Bikes!



Ej, da schreit einer aber nach Ärger. (-;







Kater findet es auch anschauenswert:






Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich lange überlegt das Fahrrad selbst zu behalten. (-;
Aber das liebe Geld... )-:

PS: Für die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr habe ich jetzt auch schon eine bessere Lösung gefunden. Zuggegenhalter seitlich angebohrt um dann mit kleinen Kabelbinder die LEitung zu befestigen. (Der Rahmen hat noch Zuggegenhalter für mechanische Bremse.)


----------



## Dwalinn (4. Februar 2014)

Die Farbe gefällt mir, und der Rest auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Habe für jemand anderen ein Fahrrad aufgebaut. Das Budget war recht stark begrenzt, deswegen sind die meisten Teile gebraucht (Danke noch mal an alle Bikemarktakteure) und noch nicht alles soo stimmig. (-; Gewicht wie abgebildet ohne Pedale 9,9kg. Da es ein "Damenrad" ist kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein anderer Sattel und Riser. Ergebnis find ich trotzdem ganz nett:



Wooow, da können sich viele teure Aufbauten eine Scheibe abschneiden! Schöne Farbe!
Trägt halt deine Handschrift...


----------



## Slow (5. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure lieben Kommentare! Freut mich wirklich sehr!


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Trägt halt deine Handschrift...*









Über *das* Lob würde ich lieber nochmal nachdenken Simon!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Über *das* Lob würde ich lieber nochmal nachdenken Simon!



Du sollst doch nicht täglich Klebstoff schnüffeln......, tzzzzz


----------



## Slow (5. Februar 2014)

Was mich viel mehr beunruhigt: woher hast du ein Foto von meiner Schrift??


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2014)

Der Zettel lag doch bei dir im Schlafzimmer!


----------



## Slow (5. Februar 2014)

*back to topic please*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdd (5. Februar 2014)




----------



## analoguepascal (12. Februar 2014)

Centurion Backfire LRS Hydro
FOX Float RL 120
German Answer Air Force Prion
X9 Antrieb
FSA Comet Kurbelgarnitur
Avid Juicy seven 185/160
DT Swiss X1800 LRS
Schwalbe Nobby Nic falt

Leider bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen es zu wiegen =(
Alles keine Highend Produkte aber ich hab versucht mit meinem Begränzeten Budget als AZUBI das Beste draus zu machen.
Denke habs ganz gut hinbekommen.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2014)

Hau die Stinktierreifen runter und dann ist es beinah perfekt!


----------



## analoguepascal (12. Februar 2014)

Find ich gerade geil. Aber ist Geschmacksache ;-)


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2014)

Naja, der Eine hat halt Geschmack und der Andere nicht! 

Aber stimmt schon - DIR muss es gefallen!!!


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Februar 2014)

schmatzt der dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## analoguepascal (12. Februar 2014)

Ne. Hab se gebraucht mit komplet neuem Service gekauft. Die Gabel etwas. Aber bei Open Bath wohl normal


----------



## eierspeiss (12. Februar 2014)

Was machst wenn sich der Dämpfer verabschiedet....
Gibts die überhaupt noch neu,ausser Einzelfälle zum Wucherpreis.

Würd gern wissen warum Centurion das LRS eingestampft hat.Sieht aus wie'n HT is aber n'Fully....mir gefällts,bis auf den Poposessel.


----------



## analoguepascal (12. Februar 2014)

Die gibt's noch neu. Der GA liegt bei etwa 400€ und der DT Swiss noch etwas drüber. Wäre mir auch zu viel Kohle fürn Dämpfer. Gebrauchst Kriegste se beide ne gaaaaaanze Ecke günstiger aber eben dank des einbaumasses musste echt lange suchen.


----------



## analoguepascal (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn dann echt mal was kaput geht werd ich wohl auch umsteigen auf n anderes Modell. Aber den Rahmen bekommste halt neu schon für 150 € und da ich dringend nen neuen brauchte ( alter bianchi HT krumm) musste ich nicht lange überlegen. Und ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem LRS


----------



## eierspeiss (12. Februar 2014)

Auf ebay geschossen.....kein wunder bei den Dämpferpreisen das sogar die Carbonvariante keine 350.- kostet.
Aber gebrauchten Dämpfer finden? No way...Habs nach 2Wochen aufgegeben.aber wennst einen findest für wenig Geld bestimmt eine feine Sache der Rahmen...


----------



## analoguepascal (12. Februar 2014)

120€ der Dämpfer. Mit Buchsen(kosten sonst 60€ da Sonderanfertigung von GA) 
Da kannste eigendlich nichts sagen find ich. Dann haste für Dämpfer+ Rahmen 300€ und es sieht halt alles noch wunderbar aus. Für das Geld musste fürn anderes Set auch erstmal laaaange suchen ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Februar 2014)

service kannste immernoch machen lassen. hab selber schon an so lrs dämpfern gerschraubt und gesörwisst.
wenn dus über centurion machen lässt kann das aber ne ganze ecke dauern.


----------



## Laidt (13. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## lowcostbiker (14. Februar 2014)

Slow schrieb:


>



Also die Farbe harmoniert wirklich klasse mit der Gabelfarbe. Kennst du zufällig den Farbton ? Rahmen schaut mir nach Astro 26'' aus...?


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Ej, da schreit einer aber nach Ärger. (-;



Es cool was du da aus dem Rahmen gezaubert hast 

Farbe ist diese, mit Klarlack drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (15. Februar 2014)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Also die Farbe harmoniert wirklich klasse mit der Gabelfarbe. Kennst du zufällig den Farbton ? Rahmen schaut mir nach Astro 26'' aus...?



Genau, der Rahmen wurde vom Vorbesitzer (s.o.) lackiert.Ocean Blue triffts wohl ganz gut, drinnen ist der Rahmen eher blau matt, draußen bei Tageslicht bekommt er einen minimalen Grünton. Wir finden es jedenfalls gut. 
Bei der Gabel kam schwarz oder weiß in Betracht, im Nachhinhein finde ich ich es auch sehr gut, dass es eine weiße geworden ist.

Astro kann schon gut sein. Oder was bei berg-ab.de schon mal unter "1a Hardtailrahmen" lief. Aber vllt. sind auch die gleichen. Gewicht passt zum Astro (1940g) ganz gut, wobei unser Rahmen sogar einpaar Gramm weniger hat (ca. 1920g).


----------



## lowcostbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Super. Den Farbton muss ich mir merken. Danke euch beiden für die Aufklärung


----------



## mape1983 (28. Februar 2014)

Heute Nachmittag wurde die Sonne im Remstal genossen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

Vom Rad erkennt man allerdings fast gar nichts.


----------



## Jierdan (28. Februar 2014)

mein Epic. Bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich den Gabelschaft noch weiter absäge, die Geo passt mir so wie sie ist so unverschämt gut! : (


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Dann lass ihn doch so! Funktion VOR Optik


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Hm, wenn man bissel älter wirde hat die Funktion Vorrang - habe ich gemerkt. Auch wenn es manchmal noch schwer fällt.
Kannst ja mal bissel mit Vorbauten und Lenkern experimentieren um dann evtl. paa Spacer los zu werden.


----------



## mape1983 (28. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vom Rad erkennt man allerdings fast gar nichts.





Das Rad ist ein Cube Acid. Baujahr weiß nicht genau, dürfte so 2002 - 2004 sein. Wurde damals neu als Komplettrad gekauft, inzwischen ist nur noch der Rahmen original.
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba solo air 100mm
Vorbau: Race Face 110mm auf -6° montiert
Lenker: Billigteil
Laufräder: Mavic 317 Disc mit Deore Naben
Reifen: vo: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Perfomance 2.25 ; hi Conti Race King 2.2
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 versch. Bauhjahre vo. 180mm, hi. 160mm
Kurbel: Sram x5 2fach ; 39-26
Pedale: Shimano PD-M820
Kassette: Shimano 10fach 36-12
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Mid Cage
Sattelstütze: irgendeine von BBB

Gewicht: unbekannt da keine Waage im Haushalt

Soweit mal die wichtigen Dinge.
Das Ding läuft super! Immer mal wieder kommen Überlegungen nach einem neuen Rahmen hoch. Nachdem es aber daran nichts zu beanstanden gibt, stellt sich immer wieder die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Aktion.
Ich hoffe die Bilder sind soweit gut. Ist das erste Mal, dass ich ein Rad fotografiere.
Kritik gerne erwünscht.


----------



## lowcostbiker (2. März 2014)

Also mir gefällts, ist doch ein schön funktionelles Bike mit schneller Reifenkombi.

Wie bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mape1983 (2. März 2014)

Danke, macht auch echt Spass damit. 
Die Gabel ist super! Spricht bei meinen 63kg super an und hält den Druck konstant, habe mal nach einem halben Jahr nachpumpen wollen, was aber nicht nötig war. Beim Bremsen gibt es ein leichtes Rubbeln, was ich aber auf die Bremse schiebe, da es bei einer anderen Gabel auch schon war.


----------



## Thaddel (12. März 2014)

War heute bei Kaiserwetter in der Stadt Zürich unterwegs... 





Jaja, ich weiss, das Schloss... Aber ohne ist auch schwierig... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eierspeiss (12. März 2014)

Zürich? Grüss mir bitte meine Cousine,danke!

Bike sieht bequem aus,aber für Zürich zu wenig urban,oder?


----------



## Thaddel (12. März 2014)

Ach, ich fahr damit überall rum, durchaus auch im Gelände... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eierspeiss (12. März 2014)

Hoi

Bis rauf zum Fernsehturm? Oder wurd der zwischenzeitlich gesprengt!
War anno 1990 das letzte mal dort ....
Da gabs,ich glaub auch da beim Turm, so ne Laufstrecke durch den Wald und meine Tante hat da ein Gartenhaus....
Kann mich auch täuschen.....genau,und in der Hohlstrasse gabs einen Spielplatz mit einem Kletterturm aus Strickseilen...
Geile Stadt,weltoffen,hammer Atmosphäre sogar damals für mich als 12Jährigen.

Sorry für OT.




PS.Cousine grüssen nicht vergessen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2014)

Nichts gegen das Schloss, nur erkennt man auf dem Bild kaum etwas. Und wenn man darauf klickt, erkennt man am rechten Bildrand einen schmalen Streifen Foto, der Rest ist mit einer "Tapatalk"-Werbung verkleistert. Ladet doch Fotos hier ins Fotoalbum, dann kann man sie werbefrei betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (13. März 2014)

Bremsleitung vorne ist schon neu verlegt!


----------



## Dom13 (13. März 2014)

Hier meine Fuhre ;-)

War Heute 40km unterwegs 
Super wetter


----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2014)

Das Skeen gefällt mir von der Rahmenform sehr gut. Mir wäre das allerdings zu viel weiss.

Das UPCT erinnert mich stark an mein erstes MTB. Das war ein 2009er. Aus welchem Modelljahr ist deins? Vermutlich sogar etwas älter, oder? Mich wundert nur die Kombi aus Carbonrahmen und BB7-Bremse...


----------



## Dom13 (14. März 2014)

Ja ist ein 2009 Modell


----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2014)

Wirklich 2009? Wie gesagt, meins war 2009 und hatte eine ganz andere Lackierung. Und ich dachte eigentlich, das HT-UPCT gab es immer nur in einer Farbe:


----------



## Dom13 (14. März 2014)

Oder 2008 oder 2010 
Hmmm weiss nicht hab das Rad so bekommen. Es wurde mir gesagt es sei etwa 4-5 Jahre alt


----------



## EmmaTransalp (14. März 2014)

Das Radon ist echt schön.


----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2014)

Stimmt, scheint ein 2008er zu sein: http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=64904


----------



## Dom13 (14. März 2014)

Wow das war ja mal echt teuer... 

Danke für die Info. Bin noch neu hier und habe sehr wenig Ahnung ...


----------



## cuperino (14. März 2014)

Hier nochmal meins im Frühjahrstrimm. Bar Ends gerade noch was runter gestellt und andere Pedale kommen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (16. März 2014)

Dom13 schrieb:


> Wow das war ja mal echt teuer...
> 
> Danke für die Info. Bin noch neu hier und habe sehr wenig Ahnung ...



Naja, nimmt nicht für bare Münze, was in solchen Flohmärkten geschrieben steht. Ich hab meins damals für 1666€ neu gekauft (Vorjahresmodell). Ursprünglicher Neupreis waren 2500€.


----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

So, da letztes mal der Ruf nach Bildern laut wurde, auf denen mehr zu erkennen ist (ich weiss, das letzte war echt nicht der Hit), habe ich mich mal mit dem Fotoalbum hier beschäftigt... Sehr feine Sache das... 








































































Gewicht liegt bei ca. 10,5 Kilogramm...  Nicht besonders leicht, dafür aber sehr zuverlässig...  Den Lenker hab ich mal provisorisch drauf, da ich einen neuen Vorbau gekauft habe, und mich mit dem Mass vertan habe. Ich schau mich derzeit nach einer Carbonlenkstange um.


----------



## kraZey (17. März 2014)

Kaum zu vergleichen mit dem alten Bild  Echt schicke Komponenten


----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

Hehe, danke...  Ja, das andere Bild war halt ein spontaner Schnappschuss. Nur hätte ich grad Apple an die Wand knallen können. Man muss das iPhone so halten, dass der Auslöseknopf unten ist, damit die Bilder beim Upload nicht alle auf dem Kopp stehen... Und mit Photoshop drehen bringt auch nix... Naja, halt nochmal gemacht... 

Die Laufräder sind übrigens Fulcrum Red Metal 3, aber da mir die Decals zu laut waren, hab ich diese entfernt.


----------



## kraZey (17. März 2014)

Mmh, bei mir hat es stets gereicht die Bilder z.B. in der Windows-Vorschau (bzw. Windows-Fotoanzeige) zu drehen^^
Ich müsste echt mal meinen Rahmen neu lackieren bzw. pulvern lassen, Anthrazit sieht mittlerweile ziemlich langweilig und öde aus


----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

Apple ist manchmal einfach suboptimal... Welche Kamera
hat den Auslöser unten??? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kraZey (17. März 2014)

Bei meiner ersten Digicam (ich meine, es wäre 'ne Olympus), die noch mit 4x AA Batterien betrieben wurde (Laufzeit ca. 30 Minuten^^), musste ich unten und oben an der Cam einen Knopf drücken, damit ein Foto geschossen wurde  Bei betätigen des oberen Knopfes wurde nur fokusiert.

Genug Off-Topic 
10,5 kg für 'nen Fully ist doch ganz passabel, mein Hardtail wiegt z.B. 14,2 kg


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2014)

Ja, 10,5kg da kann man bei einem Fully echt nicht meckern. Mein S-Works Epic wiegt auch "nur" knapp unter 10kg.

Schickes Radl. Gefällt mir auch gut. Aber für zukünftige Fotos bitte unbedingt die Schutzbleche abmachen, das ist hier ein optisches No-Go. Und aktuell bei der Wetterlage doch auch nicht mehr wirklich nötig, oder?


----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

Ich fahr immer mit Schutzblech...  Und der Marshguard ist leider nur mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen...  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2014)

Bleibt trotzdem ein No-Go.  
Wozu überhaupt? Wenn es nicht schlammig ist...


----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

Weil mein Fahrrad Autoersatz ist, und ich bei jedem Wetter und auf allen Untergründen fahre. Soll heissen, es muss alltagstauglich sein..  Deswegen übrigens auch die Pedale...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kraZey (17. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was die ganzen Leuts immer gegen Schutzbleche stimmt^^ Solange es nicht die typischen festen Schutzbleche wie von z.B. Citybikes sind, dann sieht es auch meist ganz schick aus. Beim Rad vom Thaddel passt es doch optisch ganz gut mit rein


----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

Ah ein Fürsprecher, danke... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kraZey (17. März 2014)

Apropo Schutzblech: Ich suche momentan was für hinten, weil es mir die Umlenkrolle immer total versifft  Letzten Samstag waren die Trails hier etwas matschig und die versiffte Umlenkrolle hat manchmal dazu geführt, dass die Stellung des Umwerfers nicht immer gepasst hatte^^


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2014)

Okay, ich nehm alles zurück! Ganz egal, was für Schutzbleche verbaut werden, das Rad von Thaddel ist und bleibt um Längen hübscher als dieses "Bold Jack" Falt-MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (17. März 2014)

Wobei ich es für ein Faltrad gar nicht mal soo übel finde...


----------



## kraZey (17. März 2014)

Pff..^^ Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich eben  Bis auf die Farbe, die extrem potthässlich ist, find' ich diesen Rahmen ganz schick :> ..und vorallem: Es erfüllt seinen Zweck! 
..aber jo, das Rad von Thaddel find' ich persönlich auch hübscher als das von mir^^ Da können auch meine XT & LX Komponenten nicht wirklich mithalten


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Thaddel, da hast du nun ne ganzen Menge Bilder gemacht - aber keines wo man es mal komplett von der Seite sieht! 
Ansonsten schöne Details, bis auf das Schutzblech vorn. Die Kurbel ist auch sehr schön und leicht, nur leider brechen sie gern mal mitten durch. Also falls du noch Kinder möchtest, dann sei vorsichtig beim Antritt!


----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Taugen die Bontrager Reifen im Gelände wirklich was? Denn vom Profil her erinnern sie doch ziemlich an Baumarkt-Billigreifen. Sehr ausgefallenes, ungewöhnliches Profil... Aber vielleicht machen sie das ja mit einer guten Gummimischung wieder wett.


----------



## Thaddel (18. März 2014)

Stimmt, hier noch das Bild in der Seitenansicht... 






Die Reifen sind sehr gut. Hatte damit nie Probleme, und auch keine Pannen. Es handelt sich aber sicher nicht um ein Leichtgewicht wie ein Rocket Ron o.ä.


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Wenn meine Frau auch so funktionieren würde wie Du!!!! 

Die Reifen sind aber echt krass! Ich dachte schon immer die RK wären Ballonreifen - aber die Bontis!!! 
Haben was von Treckerreifen.


----------



## Thaddel (18. März 2014)

Sind 2,35er... Und rollen dafür trotz allem recht gut...  Muss aber sagen, dass ich die noch hier hatte, und sie mir zum wegwerfen einfach zu schade waren. Ich werde danach mal was anderes, leichteres aufziehen...


----------



## 12die4 (18. März 2014)

Boar, krass. Das wär mir auch ne Nummer zu fett. Was hast du denn für einen Vorteil von den breiten Reifen? Dafür müsstest du ja theoretisch schon 26mm Maulweite an den Felgen haben... An ein CC würde ich echt schmalere Reifen montieren. 2,35 Zoll ist ja immer blabla. Das fällt ja bei jedem Hersteller unterschiedlich aus. Meine Specialized Ground Control 2,35 waren definitiv schmaler. Und der Baron 2,3 den ich aktuell vorn auf dem Hardtail habe, sogar nochmal deutlich schmaler.


----------



## Thaddel (18. März 2014)

Lies doch nochmal... 

PS: Sind übrigens alles iPhone Bilder (5S)...


----------



## kraZey (18. März 2014)

Wie Breit fallen nun die Bontrager aus?^^

Meine 1,95er Kenda-Cityreifen sind z.B. sogar breiter als meine jetztigen 2,25er Nobby Nics^^
(Kenda ca. 5,7 cm, Schwalbe Nobby Nic ca. 5,5 cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (20. März 2014)




----------



## Nimron (20. März 2014)

Das GT gefällt mir sehr gut! Ist das "Creme" farben?


----------



## InoX (20. März 2014)

endlich mal kein Zaskar. sieht gut aus.


----------



## Metrum (20. März 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> *endlich mal kein Zaskar*. sieht gut aus.



Warum? Im Prinzip sehen die doch eh alle, mehr oder weniger, gleich aus! 
Aber mir gefallen sie auch sehr.  
Suche schon länger nen passenden Rahmen.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2014)

Manchmal hat man bei Gt den Eindruck, dass nur Zaskars gefahren werden, weil nie jemand ein anderes Rad von denen postet.


----------



## eddy 1 (23. März 2014)

Nimron schrieb:


> Das GT gefällt mir sehr gut! Ist das "Creme" farben?


Hellelfenbein


----------



## Metrum (23. März 2014)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Hellelfenbein



Das wird aus den Stoßzähnen von Elefanten gemacht!!!


----------



## KONI-DU (23. März 2014)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Hellelfenbein



Genau, RAL1015


----------



## Ianus (26. März 2014)

Sodele... fertig. Das letztjährige RZ XLR 3 in seinem 2014er Outfit. Leider ist mal wieder kein Stein auf dem anderen geblieben, aber nuja.... ist ja bei mir nix neues.

Was für mich Basis des Ganzen war war der Wunsch, die hydraulische Elixir loszuwerden. Mein zweiter und womöglich letzter Versuch, mich mit dem Flüssigkeitsgelumpe doch nochmal anzufreunden scheiterte kläglich. Und dann kam eins zum anderen. Herausgekommen ist ein wilder Mix aus Neuteilen aus 2 Jahrzehnten Biketechnik, die aber im Endeffekt perfekt harmonieren. Lediglich die inverse Logik des 960er XTR Schaltwerkes ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.





Ausgetauscht wurde....

Avid Elixir 5 ----->> Avid BB7 Road SL mit 1994er Avid Ultimate Bremshebeln
Sram 3x10-fach X9 ---->> Shimano 960er XTR 3x9-fach mit 7700 Dura-Ace Daumenschalthebeln
Sram Noname Kurbelgarnitur ---->> Cannondale SI Kurbelgarnitur
Formula/Lefty-WTB LRS ---->> Tune Cannonball/Kong-DT XM450 LRS
Cannondale Sütze ---->> Acros
Standard-Vorbau ---->> OPI-Vorbau
Und diverse Kleinteile........

Feuer frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (26. März 2014)

nicht schlecht...
DuraAce Daumis!,Ultimate Hebel!hast ein Pic vom Cockpit?
 welche spürbaren Vorteile einer BB7 gegenüber einer mit Öl kannst denn nennen....
Dosierbarkeit=0 oder? Wobei man ja eig. nur gutes über die mech.Avid liest....wie siehts mit "fading" aus

mfg


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Das Pic vom CP ist in seinem Profil - du Blinder!!! 
Ist schon ein gewagter Mix , passend zum Nicknamen - aber mir gefällt es sehr gut!


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)




----------



## Ianus (26. März 2014)

Danke Metrum.



eierspeiss schrieb:


> welche spürbaren Vorteile einer BB7 gegenüber einer mit Öl kannst denn nennen....
> Dosierbarkeit=0 oder? Wobei man ja eig. nur gutes über die mech.Avid liest....wie siehts mit "fading" aus
> 
> mfg



Ich formuliere es anders.... bis auf die geringeren Hebelkräfte der Elixir hat die BB7 keine spürbaren Nachteile, der Druckpunkt ist einstellbar und besser vorhanden als bei der schwammigen Elixir. Wir werden sehen, wie sich die Kombination im Sommer in den Alpen schlagen wird... vielleicht dann mit hinterer 180er Scheibe.


----------



## eierspeiss (26. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Pic vom CP ist in seinem Profil - du Blinder!!!



Pasd mal lieber auf du....sonnst klingelts an Deiner Tür und du hast ruckzuck mein Laufrad in der Hand......

Aber ich geb mir nächstes mal mehr mühe und werde meine Beiträge zeitlich genauer abstimmen......

@Ianus nach der nächsten "heißen" Abfahrt gib bitte Bescheid....

Spitzen Bike!


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Du weißt ja gar nicht wo mein Haus wohnt und bist nur sauer weil du dein blödes Laufrad immer noch hast!!!! 
Leider ist das Pic vom CP Lefty like, aber ich vermute der Lenker geht auf der anderen Seite weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (26. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Leider ist das Pic vom CP Lefty like, aber ich vermute der Lenker geht auf der anderen Seite weiter!



Habe noch ein leider unscharfes Bild aus dieser Perspektive....


----------



## eierspeiss (26. März 2014)

Sauer! Und wie....das Teil wünsche ich niemandem.....

Auf der anderen Seite fängt die Wand an....Also nur ein halbes CP....reicht!


----------



## F4B1 (26. März 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> welche spürbaren Vorteile einer BB7 gegenüber einer mit Öl kannst denn nennen....
> Dosierbarkeit=0 oder?


Dosierbarkeit ist, wenn man Vorder- und Hinterrad für sich nimmt, völlig ok. Problematisch fand ich immer, dass sich beide Bremsen durch die unterschiedlich langen, durchgehenden Außenhüllen verschieden anfühlen, hinten also schwammiger ist als vorne. Und das auch mit Nokons, nicht nur mit billigen Außenhüllen, bei denen man sagen könnte, sie sein nicht ausreichend druckstabil.
War bei mir der Grund auf Öl zu setzen, auch wenn ich im Dezember vor dem Aufbau noch nie was mit zu tun gehabt hatte (ok, von einer Probefahrt mal abgesehen).


----------



## Ianus (26. März 2014)

Vielleicht bin ich da zu wenig sensibel, aber ich spüre da keinen Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten. Weder an der oberen Kombination (TRP Disc Connect durchgehend) noch bei meinen Disc-Crossern (dort mit Nokons, nicht durchgehend)


----------



## F4B1 (26. März 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich da zu wenig sensibel, aber ich spüre da keinen Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten.


Auch da kann was dran sein. Ich gehör ja auch zu der Gruppe derer, denen die Single Pivot Bremse am Hinterrad bei Campa am Rennrad negativ auffällt.

edit: Achso, bei den nicht durchgehenden Nokons wundert es mich nicht. Ist bedeutend besser, auch mit 08/15 Shimano Außenhüllen.


----------



## cpprelude (3. April 2014)

Sobre Single 8spd.:

















Mit den passenden Scheiben für die Hinterachse würde sich der Winkel der Schaltzugansteuerung ändern und somit die Schaltzughülle besser verlegen, das könnte ich noch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Sahnie (7. April 2014)

was ein schöner Tag zum Radeln heute. Mein Rad hat eine neue Sattelstütze gekriegt und alle waren zufrieden...


----------



## eierspeiss (7. April 2014)

mmmmmhh..ein Classic Bike..


----------



## Sahnie (7. April 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> mmmmmhh..ein Classic Bike..


wenn man älter ist, sieht man das nicht mehr so streng mit dem Alt und dem Neu. Ist ein gebrauchter Rahmen mit Neuteilen, die sich so angesammelt haben, frisch aufgebaut...


----------



## eierspeiss (7. April 2014)

also ein frischer Klassiker....wurd aber auch mal wieder Zeit!

OT: einzig von der Bildquali bin ich entäuscht,erst recht wenn ich  die EXIF lese.
ne DP1 macht doch sicher bessere Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (7. April 2014)

...so eine DP1 ist ziemlich zickig...die hat nicht immer Bock. Die braucht gute Bedingungen...


----------



## InoX (7. April 2014)

Guck dir mal den vorderen Schnellspanner an. Den solltest du vielleicht etwas verdrehen.


----------



## Sahnie (7. April 2014)

Ist für Braunschweiger Umland, da sind die Wege alle mehrere Meter breit...


----------



## 12die4 (8. April 2014)

@Sahnie:  Finde das Rad irgendwie schick. Die Rahmenform ist heute zwar nicht mehr zeitgemäß und mit der Geometrie und dem Federweg gewinnt man heutzutage bei Enduro keinen Blumentopf mehr, aber das raw silber hat was.
Für das Braunschweiger Umland sicher vollends ausreichend (komme selber ursprünglich aus Celle), hätte ich doch die Komponenten etwas besser aufeinander abgestimmt. Entweder ein leichterer (wipparmer) CC Rahmen, vielleicht sogar Hardtail, mit den verwendeten Anbauteilen kombiniert oder eben doch etwas mehr FW und etwas grobstolligere Reifen als ein Conti RK.


----------



## Sahnie (8. April 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Sahnie:  Finde das Rad irgendwie schick. Die Rahmenform ist heute zwar nicht mehr zeitgemäß und mit der Geometrie und dem Federweg gewinnt man heutzutage bei Enduro keinen Blumentopf mehr, aber das raw silber hat was.
> Für das Braunschweiger Umland sicher vollends ausreichend (komme selber ursprünglich aus Celle), hätte ich doch die Komponenten etwas besser aufeinander abgestimmt. Entweder ein leichterer (wipparmer) CC Rahmen, vielleicht sogar Hardtail, mit den verwendeten Anbauteilen kombiniert oder eben doch etwas mehr FW und etwas grobstolligere Reifen als ein Conti RK.



Der Rahmen sieht schwerer aus als er (glaube es waren 2600 Gramm mit Dämpfer) ist und Federweg und Geo lassen sich bei ihm einstellen. Das Rad wiegt so wie es da steht knapp unter 12 Kilogramm. Das ist mit durchgängig Normalteilen auch heute noch in Ordnung...


----------



## 12die4 (8. April 2014)

2600gr? Das wäre aber arg leicht. Das erreicht heutzutage ja nicht mal jedes Fully mit dem Federweg. Sicher?
Das relativiert das Ganze natürlich. Trotzdem hättest du mit einem Hardtail-Rahmen problemlos noch 1-1,4 kg sparen können.


----------



## eierspeiss (8. April 2014)

Naja,nur mal eben wegen 1.5kg auf Federweg verzichten......
<12kg is schon ein guter Wert.....
Rein theoretisch gehn mit FuriosFred und Supersonicschlauch,anderen Sattel und Stütze knappe 11kg...aber obs Sinn macht....


----------



## Sahnie (8. April 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> 2600gr? Das wäre aber arg leicht. Das erreicht heutzutage ja nicht mal jedes Fully mit dem Federweg. Sicher?
> Das relativiert das Ganze natürlich. Trotzdem hättest du mit einem Hardtail-Rahmen problemlos noch 1-1,4 kg sparen können.


So viel Federweg hat die Kiste in der Einstellung gar nicht. Nämlich 100 mm. Wurde früher viel auf Optik gemacht...und im Laufe der Zeit habe ich 2 Dutzend Räder angehäuft...Ich bin alt und gebraucht sind Räder ja nicht mehr so teuer


----------



## 12die4 (9. April 2014)

Eben drum. 
Es gibt auch leichte gebrauchte Hardtailrahmen. Es sei denn, du spielst mit deinem Alter auf die positiven Effekte von einem gefederten Hinterrad an. Hämorrhoiden
 und so... *spaß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2014)

Ich glaube, was Sahnie versucht Dir mitzuteilen ist, dass er durchaus das eine oder andere Hardtail im Fundus hat, um die Vor- und Nachteile weiß und dieses Mal bewusst den älteren Speci-rahmen aufgebaut hat - einfach, weil er Lust darauf hatte.
Und das Ergebnis ist doch durchaus ansehnlich.


----------



## Sahnie (9. April 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, was Sahnie versucht Dir mitzuteilen ist, dass er durchaus das eine oder andere Hardtail im Fundus hat, um die Vor- und Nachteile weiß und dieses Mal bewusst den älteren Speci-rahmen aufgebaut hat - einfach, weil er Lust darauf hatte.
> Und das Ergebnis ist doch durchaus ansehnlich.


Ein Dummer bist du nicht!


----------



## mikeonbike (9. April 2014)

was redet ihr hier von classic bikes? das ist doch schon ein richtiges fully... die kiste ist von 2002, oder?! also nur alt, aber nicht classic ... was nicht heißen soll, dass das rad an und für sich nicht in ordnung ist.... also nicht falsch verstehen...


----------



## Goat24K (13. April 2014)

Dann poste ich mein Bike mal hier. Im Race Sektor war es wohl falsch aufgehoben 






Gesendet von meinem falcon mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ianus (13. April 2014)

Schöner sanfter DasMittagessengutzuverdauen-Trail


----------



## RuhrRadler (14. April 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad und sehr chilliger Pfad, sieht aus wie bei mir umme Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *kona rider* (22. April 2014)

Leider ein Handy Bild...ich mach bald mal bessere mit der Cam


----------



## Fischie (23. April 2014)

Mal wieder eine nette Harzrunde gedreht....schön wars


----------



## Frodijak (29. April 2014)

…


----------



## InoX (29. April 2014)

Mut zur Farbe.


----------



## eierspeiss (29. April 2014)

Typische Canyonfarbe von damals....Klein-Graffiti fänd ich mutiger....

Apropos Arbeitsweg.Bist du diplomierter Karpfenteichadministrator?
So eine Strecke zur Arbeit hätt ich auch gern


----------



## InoX (29. April 2014)

Sieht man trotzdem nicht so häufig, weil alle lieber schwarz gekauft haben.


----------



## eierspeiss (29. April 2014)

Schwarz? Wie langweilig


----------



## Frodijak (30. April 2014)

…


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob des hier noch reinpasst aber hier mein neuer alter gerät 
Mal was anderes


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Mai 2014)

Drecks Handy ich hoff man erkennt was

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (14. Mai 2014)

ich glaube auch das ich hier besser mit meinen Bike's aufgehoben bin...
Bei mir fing es vor zig Jahren mit dem an:
Damals echt cool und stolz wie doof und heute irgendwie peinlich.....hihihi



es folgte ein Storck



dann hatte ich noch ein Giant und dann hatte ich das BMC Eliteteam01 das war echt das geilste HT was ich bis jetzt hatte und trauere dem Ding schon etwas nach:



Danach bin ich auf Fullys umgestiegen ein Cube was ich aber nicht lange gefahren bin war zwar ok aber mehr so als Übergang:



Als nächstes war das Specialized mein eigen im Gegensatz zum Cube eine Race-Rakete:



Aktuell ein Canyon:



und mein Rotwild:




ich hoffe das ist in Ordnung wegen der vielen Bilder!!!!!!


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Mai 2014)

der y-rahmen von deinem ersten rad ist eigentlich nur peinlich, weil die form irgendwann in jedem baumarkt angeboten wurde...
das rotwild gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. was sind für reifen drauf?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2014)

wenn man auf das bild klickt, dann vergrößert sich dieses.
mindestens dann kannst du die reifenaufschrift lesen!


----------



## eierspeiss (14. Mai 2014)

drunter stehts auch noch......

So viele Bilder auf einen Schlag....
ist man hier nicht gewoht  weiter so....

P.S: tolle History an Bikes....


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2014)

Das BMC Team Elite fand ich auch großartig. Habe ihn aber nie in meiner Größe gefunden.


----------



## Fischie (14. Mai 2014)

Kleine Tour am Wochenende…
Blick zum Deister:





Pause:





Säuberungsfähig:





Aber schön wars


----------



## oneeasy (15. Mai 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> der y-rahmen von deinem ersten rad ist eigentlich nur peinlich, weil die form irgendwann in jedem baumarkt angeboten wurde...
> das rotwild gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. was sind für reifen drauf?


 Sind Onza Cantis Reifen...........
Ja auch optisch war und ist das BMC der Knaller........


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Onza Canis. Ohne T.


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

Wäre auch noch eine Marketingidee. Spezielle Reifentypen für verschiedene Bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (15. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Onza Canis. Ohne T.


 
ja natürlich..............


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Wäre auch noch eine Marketingidee. Spezielle Reifentypen für verschiedene Bremsen...



Stollenreifen sind zumindest nicht tauglich für Stempelbremsen


----------



## Radlerschorsch (15. Mai 2014)

Wieso? Bei weit auseinander stehenden Stollen ist die Bremswirkung enorm!


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Mai 2014)

danke schön. wolfartige also


----------



## oneeasy (18. Mai 2014)

So das Rotwild meiner Frau ist jetzt auch fertig , die Ausstattung ist nicht so pralle aber sie fährt auch nicht wirklich viel





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesa70 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
fährt jemand in meiner Nähe,Buchloe - Bad Wörishofen - Mindelheim,ein Grand Canyon CF SL in Größe L oder XL?Würde es gern mal anschauen und kurz raufsetzen.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (18. Mai 2014)

So hier auch nochmal neun Foto vom Höhenmeter abarbeiten 





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (19. Mai 2014)

Sieht irgendwie ziemlich cool aus das Gerät. Was ist das genau?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2014)

Maverick Durance oder ML irgendwas.


----------



## damianfromhell (19. Mai 2014)

Maverick

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (19. Mai 2014)

Danke. Gefällt mir.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Mai 2014)

der rahmen ist so exotisch, dass ich es glatt hässlich nennen würde, aber in ein paar monaten gefällts mir bestimmt....


----------



## eierspeiss (20. Mai 2014)

Mir gefällts
mal ne nette Abwechslung und das blaue Eloxal hält besoffene Jäger davon ab für eine Wildsau gehalten zu werden....
man könnt fast meinen das hinten ein größeres Laufrad montiert ist....


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Mai 2014)

Zum Glück gibt es Menschen die dem typischen einheitsbrei entfliehen wollen  ich liebe des gerät und entweder man liebt oder hasst es  Laufräder sind beides 26iger keine sorge
Hab jetzt aber die originalen Scheiben zur bremse montiert ind gleich vorne auf 200 gegangen. Man weiß ja nie





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flanschbob (21. Mai 2014)

erinnert mich total an ein klein palomino


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Mai 2014)

Det klein ist auch nen liziensbau vom maverick ml7  beachte mal des Symbol auf dem Dämpfer des klein 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

Mit der Maverick DUC (oder wie die Gabel heißt) konnte ich mich nie anfreunden. Sonst gefallen mir die Maverick-Rahmen recht gut, vor allem die frühen. Vor etwas über 10 Jahren gab es mal einen sehr schönen Bericht darüber in der Bike-Bravo.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Mai 2014)

Optisch ist die Gabel wirklich echt gewöhnungsbedürftig des geb ich zu aber sie funktioniert wirklich sehr gut und das die Gabel farblich zum Rahmen passt hat für mich den Anstoß gegeben.  mal von ab hab ich des set wirklich sehr günstig erstanden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kraZey (22. Mai 2014)

Seit gestern frisch aufgebaut, ein Fatmodul EC01


----------



## Northern lite (22. Mai 2014)

die vordere Bremsleitung bleibt nicht so...oder????


----------



## kraZey (22. Mai 2014)

Nein, ich bin noch nicht zum Kürzen der Bremsleitung gekommen^^


----------



## mi2 (24. Mai 2014)

heute wurde mal gewaschen. zum trocknen ging es dann in die sonne


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Mai 2014)

So och ne schnelle runde nach Feierabend 




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crotchrocket (24. Mai 2014)

Rahmen neu gepulvert und diverse Teile getauscht . . .


----------



## Fischie (25. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder im Harz unterwegs...





Panorama mit Brockensicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (6. Juni 2014)

Die natürlichste Umgebung für ein Fahrrad - das Wohnzimmer


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Juni 2014)

Ich seh nix....


----------



## Mais (7. Juni 2014)

Aufgrund der altertümlich wirkenden Schummerbeleuchtung, welche natürlich einen ein-eindeutigen künstlerischen Zweck verfolgt, oder weil der imgur-Link defekt ist?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2014)

Der Link funktioniert bei mir. Aber bring das Rad mal an die frische Luft und mach ein Bild bei Tageslicht.


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Juni 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Ich seh nix....



ah jetzt....am handy war nur ein Fragezeichen...
obwohl...macht keinen Unterschied!
Hab das erste Bild von meinem Bike auch bei schummrigem Licht in Kellerambiente gemacht und hochgelade....wurd nicht nur mit Steinen sondern richtigen Felsen beworfen!

Recht hams gehabt....besser spät als keine Einsicht

Also raus mit dem Teil,was zum  hat so was auf dem Parkett im Wohnzimmer zu suchen?

obs mir dann mehr gefällt lass ich an dieser Stelle offen......


----------



## Mais (7. Juni 2014)

Es ist ein 26"-Rad. Das muss gefallen. Ansonsten glaub ich an nix mehr. Garnix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (7. Juni 2014)

Das 26" gefallen steht ausser Frage...


----------



## sloop89 (8. Juni 2014)

Zum 20. Geburtstag meines Youngtimers gab es ein paar aktuelle Teile, damit es wieder häufiger bewegt wird....


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Juni 2014)

Mais schrieb:


> Die natürlichste Umgebung für ein Fahrrad - das Wohnzimmer




Da steht ein Rad aufm Flur 
soweit man was erkennen kann, sieht es ausgewogen aus.


----------



## Mais (12. Juni 2014)

Da der Wunsch ja da war jetzt auch nochmal bei besserem Licht und in artgerechter Umgebung:


----------



## mi2 (14. Juni 2014)

sloop89 schrieb:


> Zum 20. Geburtstag meines Youngtimers gab es ein paar aktuelle Teile, damit es wieder häufiger bewegt wird....



schön gealtert . wäres es ne frau dann wäre sie jetzt 40 schaut aber aus wie 25


----------



## sloop89 (14. Juni 2014)

Sowas hören die "Frauen" immer gern


----------



## crotchrocket (14. Juni 2014)




----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Flo182 (23. Juni 2014)

Hey Zusammen,
ich habe den Spaß am MTB-fahren entdeckt und meine 10Jahre alte Kiste mit ein paar neuen Komponenten ausgestattet + einer neuen Farbe.
Sind bei weitem keine guten Teile, vorallem Bremsen und Schaltung  aber fahren lässt es sich super:









Hab leider noch kein aktuelles Foto von der richtigen Seite.

Edit: Ich hoffe jetzt bin ich in einem passenden Forum ...


----------



## eierspeiss (23. Juni 2014)

[/url][/IMG]









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ByeByeBiker (24. Juni 2014)

mi2 schrieb:


> heute wurde mal gewaschen. zum trocknen ging es dann in die sonne


Die Wäscheleine mit der Kochwäsche find ich cool!

Hier das meinige


----------



## 12die4 (24. Juni 2014)

Mein Fully im Touren-Einsatz:


----------



## qwert (24. Juni 2014)

MMMMEINS...:






...mehr Bilder findet ihr in meiner Galerie!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Juni 2014)

Optisch richtig geil der Hobel, aber den Anbauteilen nach zu urteilen vermutlich nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht oder? Was wiegts denn?


----------



## qwert (25. Juni 2014)

Richtig, es wiegt ca. 11,5 Kg o. Pedalen!


----------



## 12die4 (25. Juni 2014)

Ui, das ist SCHWER! Da ist mein Fully 1,6kg leichter. Und zwar mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter...


----------



## qwert (25. Juni 2014)

Ich achte nicht so sehr auf das Gewicht. Als ich aber den Rahmen (gebraucht) gekauft hatte, wusste ich noch nicht wie schwer das Ding ist. Beim Wiegen bin ich dann fast von den Socken gekippt ... 2400 g !!! ... Mit den restlichen Teilen kann ich gut leben (... der billige Chaka Rahmen meiner Frau wiegt 800 g weniger). Das war dann selbst mir zu viel!

Auch die innenliegende Zugführung, ist zwar schön, aber an diesem Bock völlig schlecht gelöst.

Deshalb habe ich das gesamten Bike letzte Woche verkauft und baue mir etwas mit einer Rohloff auf!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2014)

Der Rahmen an sich gefällt mir richtig gut und auch das aufgebaute Rad sieht gut aus. Aber 2,4 kg? Wie schafft man das denn?


----------



## qwert (25. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung ? ... Vielleicht verwenden die ja Regenfallrohre oder Reststücke von Gerüstbauten .
(... Hatte ja schon viele Rahmen in der Hand ...aber sowas noch nicht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Juni 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ui, das ist SCHWER! Da ist mein Fully 1,6kg leichter. Und zwar mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter...


 Super! Kann mein Stahlbike auch. Aber meinst nicht, dass der Vergleich ein klitzekleines bißchen hinkt? Das Kellys ist ja offensichtlich nicht mit dem besonderen Augenmerk auf niedriges Gewicht aufgebaut, sondern Optik (etwa die Race Face - Teile) und Fahreigenschaften (z. B. die 2,4" Mountain Kings, 3 Kettenblätter) und das ganze bei deutlich geringerem Mitteleinsatz.


----------



## 12die4 (25. Juni 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Super! Kann mein Stahlbike auch. Aber meinst nicht, dass der Vergleich ein klitzekleines bißchen hinkt? Das Kellys ist ja offensichtlich nicht mit dem besonderen Augenmerk auf niedriges Gewicht aufgebaut, sondern Optik (etwa die Race Face - Teile) und Fahreigenschaften (z. B. die 2,4" Mountain Kings, 3 Kettenblätter) und das ganze bei deutlich geringerem Mitteleinsatz.



Wo ist meins denn eine auf niedriges Gewicht getrimmte Rennfeile? Ich habe nicht ein Hinterhof-Carbon Bauteil dran á la Schmolke. Alles bloß hochwertige Stangenware. Und glaub mir, von den Fahreigenschaften überzeugt meins ebenfalls. Mit meinem kann man mindestens genauso gut touren wie mit dem Kellys und hat zusätzlich noch mehr Speed wenn gebraucht. Zugegebenermaßen ist meins aber aus einem größeren Budget geboren (wobei ich es gebraucht gekauft und nur nach meinem Geschmack getuned habe).


----------



## qwert (25. Juni 2014)

Übrigens war dieses Votec Tox Light die Vorgängerversion vom Kellys und bedingt durch den Rahmen schon fast EINEN KILO leichter! 






Ich glaube man kann auch erkennen das ich Schwarz ganz gerne mag 

BTW: ... Gibt es noch weitere Federgabeln (max 100 mm Federweg) die noch schwarze Standrohre haben außer DTSwiss und Rock Shox  SID xxx ?


----------



## kraZey (25. Juni 2014)

Weitere Federgabeln mit schwarzen Standrohren und 100 mm Federweg, ..aus dem Stehgreif fallen mir noch die Marzocchi Dirtjumper 1 Modelle ein aber hier sind nur die Standrohre schwarz, die Tauchrohre sind meist weiß oder grau :/


----------



## deathmetal (25. Juni 2014)

Seit gestern neu im Stall, Simplon Razorblade 29. Samstag erster Einsatz beim KitzAlp


----------



## InoX (25. Juni 2014)

Es gäbe noch alte Manitou R7 Gabeln. Die Axel hatte auch schwarze aber die würde ich nicht als Federgabel bezeichnen.

Die Opti des Kellysrahmens mit schwarzer DT ist richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (25. Juni 2014)

Unvorstellbar........ 26" und es fährt immer noch


----------



## qwert (25. Juni 2014)

@InoX ... An  Manitou hat ich noch gar nicht mehr gedacht ... vielen Dank!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Juni 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wo ist meins denn eine auf niedriges Gewicht getrimmte Rennfeile? Ich habe nicht ein Hinterhof-Carbon Bauteil dran á la Schmolke. Alles bloß hochwertige Stangenware. Und glaub mir, von den Fahreigenschaften überzeugt meins ebenfalls. Mit meinem kann man mindestens genauso gut touren wie mit dem Kellys und hat zusätzlich noch mehr Speed wenn gebraucht. Zugegebenermaßen ist meins aber aus einem größeren Budget geboren (wobei ich es gebraucht gekauft und nur nach meinem Geschmack getuned habe).


Alles, was ich sagen wollte, war, dass Du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst. Dein Bike kostet - zumindest neu - sicher das doppelte, und er hat offensichtlich keinen Wert auf geringes Gewicht gelegt, so dass ein virtueller Schwanzvergleich hier völlig unangebracht ist.
Dass ein Epic mit teuren Teilen kein gutes Rad ist, habe ich nie behauptet und würde ich auch nicht, auch wenn ich die Firma extrem unsympathisch finde (Ghost Enduro, Café Roubaix, Neil Pryde Alizé...)

Brauchst also nicht um dich zu beißen und zu kratzen wie eine in die Enge getriebene Katze.


----------



## lowcostbiker (26. Juni 2014)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 301139



Die Farbtupfer passen gut.


----------



## 12die4 (26. Juni 2014)

Fühl mich nicht in die Ecke getrieben, keine Angst... 
Ich finde durchaus dass man die beiden Bikes vergleichen kann. Und Budget alleine schließt eine leichtere Bauweise als beim Kellys gewiss nicht aus -> LBMNTS.
Dass der Besitzer hier keinen großen Wert auf Leichtbau gelegt hat, ist klar. Die Differenz finde ich aber trotzdem ziemlich krass. Mehr wollte ich wiederum nicht ausdrücken.
Und wie gesagt, geht mir Leichtbau ganz sicher auch nicht über alles. Windige Teile kommen mir nicht ans Rad. Zu allererst muss es funktionieren. Wenn ich wollte, liese sich das Epic sicher auch unter 9kg drücken. Will ich aber nicht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Juni 2014)

.........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## qwert (26. Juni 2014)

Nicht Streiten! Ich habe mich auch nicht auf dem "Schlips getreten" gefühlt . Das der Bock recht schwer ist, war mir ja durchaus bewusst.
BTW: @12die4 ein (möglicherweise) schönes Bike hast du da - aber mach mal ein ausagefähiges Bild, damit man es auch wirklich bewundern kann.

Was mich häufig bei den vorgestellten MTBs stört sind, nicht so sehr die pflegeintensiven Ultralightbikes (damit meine ich nicht das Epic von 12die4), sondern das hier häufig sauteure Böcke mit teilweiser beknackter Farbzusammenstellung als "schön"  angepriesen werden.
Oder auch völlig falschverstandene Bikeproportionen: Also Leute, die perse nicht auf ihren Hobel passen, aber unbedingt den rennmäßig gestreckten Carbon-Bock besitzen müssen, um es dann mit Spacertürmen und Sitzsofas zu vergewaltigen. Das ist dann so, als würde ich an einen Porsche eine Anhängerkupplung dranschrauben um es dann einer Porsche-Fanseite voller Stolz zu präsentieren . In beiden Fällen wird dann "schön" mit "teuer" verwechselt!


----------



## 12die4 (27. Juni 2014)

@qwert: Schau halt mal in meinem Fotoalbum. Da findest du genügend Fotos.


----------



## alb (29. Juni 2014)

Servus!
Hier mal ein Fahrrad der aussterbenden Gattung -> 26" mit 3x9-fach und ALUrahmen 
Es ist ein Wolf...



Lebensraum...



Komplettansicht...



Cockpit...



Und zum Stehen kommen muss es ja auch...



Lebendgewicht beträgt so wie es da steht knapp unter 9kg. Wenn 100%ig feststeht, dass die Sattelstütze bleibt wird sie noch ihrer Farbe beraubt.


----------



## Slow (29. Juni 2014)

Sehr hübsch!! Schöne Details und super stimmig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (29. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein treuer Begleiter:
Ein Conway Q-MF mit 100mm Federweg und 26" natürlich in Kombination mit einem Alu-Rahmen. 

Laut Bikebravo ist diese Art von Mtb ausgestorben aber hier is noch ein lebendes und benutztes Exemplar.


----------



## cuperino (29. Juni 2014)

Hier nochmal meins mit dem jetzigen Stand


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. Juni 2014)

Schön mal wieder ein paar 26er zu sehen


----------



## eierspeiss (30. Juni 2014)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder ein paar 26er zu sehen



Es gibt doch nichts anderes


----------



## EinsRakete (1. Juli 2014)

Nun will ich auch mal mein Hobby bebildert vorstellen.






Ein Cube LTD Race von 2012

nachgerüstet wurden die DMR Vault in weiß, mit hellblauen Pins und die Ergon GA 1 in ehemals weiß.


----------



## InoX (1. Juli 2014)

schön dreckig.


----------



## qwert (1. Juli 2014)

Ein sauschönes Foto hast du da gemacht!


----------



## EinsRakete (1. Juli 2014)

qwert schrieb:


> Ein sauschönes Foto hast du da gemacht!





InoX schrieb:


> schön dreckig.



Artgerechte Haltung! 
Alles andere ist Fahrradquälerei und wird bestimmt vom ADFC geahndet oder?


----------



## 1817 (12. Juli 2014)

mal einige Bilder von meinen Lieblingen, kein 26er mehr 























das sind meine aktuellen 
und das meine abgegebenen 

mein erstes 29ger vor 5 Jahren






2thes





3thes, war schon ein tolles das Felt mein erstes Carbon Bike!




mein 2thes Carbon gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (12. Juli 2014)

det ritchey und des bow sind echt heiß. der rest ist mir iwie zu alltäglich bzw find es iwie net stimmig. die anderen beiden sind aber echte hingucker


----------



## 1817 (12. Juli 2014)

das hätte ich bald vergessen, wie kann ich nur  gehört auch zu meinen ex Bikes.
11,2 kg mit Rock Shox SID XX WCS, Tune Geläuf und XO umbau, leider finde ich momentan das Foto nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (12. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> det ritchey und des bow sind echt heiß. der rest ist mir iwie zu alltäglich bzw find es iwie net stimmig. die anderen beiden sind aber echte hingucker



Gerade das X-Bow finde ich persönlich ja potthäßlich. Aber so verschieden sind Geschmäcker halt. 
Hast du beim X-Bow überhaupt mal eine Aufnahme der Oberrohr/Sitzstreben-Zone von oben gesehen? Das Oberrohr teilt sich auch schon in zwei Streben. Geht mMn gar nicht!


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß. Extrem schick. Hatte mal nen altes husky bow 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1817 (13. Juli 2014)

aller Anfang ist schwer, überhaupt bei 29ger. 
wer ist schon mal eines von den gezeigten Bikes gfahrn?
darüber  , bringt Segen 
zum Fahren ging das X Bow am besten!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Juli 2014)

X-Bow, Ritchey und Felt Fully find ich sehr cool. Die anderen sehen mir zu sehr nach Trekkingrad aus.

Wenn man sich die aktuellen Hardailrahmen der großen Hersteller mal so anschaut und mit den Bow's von Corratec vergleicht, dann kann man feststellen, dass das Bow mit seinen geschwungenen Rohren damals schon sener Zeit voraus war.
Bin vor zig Jahren auch mal ne Tour mit einem geliehenen Super Bow gefahren und war begeistert, wie gut das Ding die Berge rauf flog. Zu einem Titan-Bow würde ich jederzeit JA sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (13. Juli 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich finde alle Räder recht unharmonisch. Sorry, Harry!
-  Angefangen bei der Zugverlegung/Leitungsverlegung mancher Bikes,
teilweise vorne mit Felgendecals und hinten dann clean (Bow) ,
Reifenausrichtung,
Ritchey Reifen hätte ich am Ritchey montiert,
Katzenaugen ,
....,
...,
..,
Friseur wechseln und bessere Bilder! 
Sorry, aber du bist lange genug dabei, da darf man etwas mehr erwarten.



EDIT: 
@RagazziFully


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Juli 2014)

RagazziFully schrieb:


>


Sehr schönes Bike!
Evtl noch braune Griffe?


----------



## RagazziFully (13. Juli 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> Evtl noch braune Griffe?



Danke.. Ja, aber mir fallen keine nutzbaren braunen Griffe ein, ich brauch nur 2/3 wegen den Sram Twistern.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Juli 2014)

Achso...stimmt, sind dann ja nur 95mm lang...gelle?


----------



## cuperino (13. Juli 2014)

Hier meine neue Errungenschaft


----------



## 1817 (14. Juli 2014)

cuperino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 305345 Anhang anzeigen 305346 Anhang anzeigen 305347 Hier meine neue Errungenschaft



das sind mal schöne Foto !

Katzenaugen sind Pflicht in Ö!

Leitungen sind ja eh kurz bei den Bikes die ich derzeit fahre, liegt an den Fotos


----------



## kraZey (14. Juli 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> Katzenaugen sind Pflicht in Ö!



Ist ja nicht so, dass das in Deutschland neben der ständig angebauten bzw. betriebsbereiten Dynamo-Betriebender-Lichtanlage oder Batterie-Lichtanlage, Reflektoren vorne/Pedale etc. nicht Pflicht wäre, wenn man sein Rad auf den öffentlichen Straßen nutzt 

"Fahrräder müssen für den Betrieb des Scheinwerfers und der Schlussleuchte mit einer Lichtmaschine, deren Nennleistung mindestens 3 W und deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt oder einer Batterie mit einer Nennspannung von 6 V (Batterie-Dauerbeleuchtung) oder einem wiederaufladbaren Energiespeicher als Energiequelle ausgerüstet sein. Abweichend von Absatz 9 müssen Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte nicht zusammen einschaltbar sein."
"Die lichttechnischen Einrichtungen müssen vorschriftsmäßig und fest angebracht sowie ständig betriebsfertig sein."

..nur, um es mal gesagt zu haben


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Juli 2014)

@cuperino: Schönes Scott!


----------



## cuperino (14. Juli 2014)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> @cuperino: Schönes Scott!


@Goldene Zitrone 
Danke schön. Es fährt sich auch total toll und schnell. Leider wird es jetzt aber weichen müssen. Es ist einfach kein Platz mehr im Keller. Vielleicht hast du ja Interesse? Möchte dass es im ganzen oder bei Schlachtung die Teile in gute Hände kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goat24K (14. Juli 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1817 (17. Juli 2014)

Goat24K schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk



Kateem, schön 



mein neues verleiht


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. August 2014)

Ich glaub hier ist mein Bike besser aufgehoben
Rennen fahr ich ja nicht und steh mehr auf sportliche Touren.

Scott Spark...Costum made


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Schönes Rad! Rahmen haste einzeln gekauft oder ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. August 2014)

Hab vielen Dank!
Jupp da das Spark 740 original in M nicht mehr Verfügbar war hab ich mir ein Wunsch erfüllt und mir ein Bike selbstzusammen gestellt.
Das Rahmenkonzept des Spark überzeugte mich zu sehr


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Hab ich mir doch gedachtFand den auch schon immer geil


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. August 2014)

Oh ja das mattschwarz mit den weißen Decals ist einfach und zeitlos. Mag keine bunten Rahmen und würd mich zu schnell dran satt sehen.
Ich denke mit der SID hab ich eine gute Alternative zu der FOX Evo Gabel gefunden.
Was noch geändert werden muss ist Stütze und Vorbau. Da hab ich erstmal zwecks Budget schweres OEM von Syncros gewählt. Aber um bei der Stütze 100g zu sparen muss man schon tief in Geldbeutel greifen. Naja aber wofür geht man den sonst arbeiten


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Das mit der RS war ne gute entscheidung. Meine F32 Evo is jedenfalls in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen


----------



## Mzungu (25. August 2014)

Mein neues Transalp (für mich neu, Rahmen ist gebracht gekauft von 2010, alle Teile waren vorher an meinem Scale..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Das mit der RS war ne gute entscheidung. Meine F32 Evo is jedenfalls in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen



Wie lang hatte sie gehalten bzw wie schlug sie sich auf wie vielen Kilometern.
Hatte mal ein Ghost AMR mit ner FOX F120 RL Fit. Das Ding war sooo grottenschlecht da hätte es auch eine Stargabel getan. An meinen alten Reign war ne Talas Factory. die dagegen war der absolute Wahnsinn was die Performence angeht.
Aber Factorygeld hatte ich nicht und da denk ich ist die SID die bessere Wahl gewesen als ne FOX Evolution.


----------



## Ianus (25. August 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mag keine bunten Rahmen und würd mich zu schnell dran satt sehen.



Kein Kind der 90er?


----------



## Sunset (25. August 2014)

1817 schrieb:


>



schöner Vierbeiner...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. August 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Kein Kind der 90er?



Oh doch
Und das passt perfekt


----------



## 12die4 (26. August 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Mein neues Transalp (für mich neu, Rahmen ist gebracht gekauft von 2010, alle Teile waren vorher an meinem Scale..)



Warum tauschst du denn ein Scale gegen ein Transalp? Verstehe ich nicht so recht. Die Rahmenfarbe vom Transalp gefällt mir aber ganz gut. So ein Bordeaux-Rot, oder?


----------



## Mzungu (26. August 2014)

Weil mir der Scale Rahmen in XL mit 184 cm Körpergröße etwas zu groß war. Und da ich momenten leider kein Geld verdiene, wollte ich den Rahmen so zusagen kostenneutral gegen einen kleineren (der Transalp ist L) tauschen.
Und gewichtsmäßig hat sich da nicht viel getan - das Bike wiegt so 9,5 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (26. August 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Kein Kind der 90er?



, gratuliere


----------



## 1817 (29. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich finde alle Räder recht unharmonisch. Sorry, Harry!
> -  Angefangen bei der Zugverlegung/Leitungsverlegung mancher Bikes,
> teilweise vorne mit Felgendecals und hinten dann clean (Bow) ,
> Reifenausrichtung,
> ...


 
danke für Deine netten Worte, hier noch eines es jetzt schon 






aus Österreich


----------



## Deleted 268554 (29. August 2014)

Nichts gegen das Rad, aber bei so einem schönen Hund sieht jedes Bike alt dagegen aus.


----------



## 1817 (29. August 2014)

GiantMtb2011 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen das Rad, aber bei so einem schönen Hund sieht jedes Bike alt dagegen aus.



dank auf meine wunde Seele, in letzter Zeit wird eh wiedermal drauf rum  get.....


----------



## Bike_Collector (7. September 2014)

*Das ist das Cube WLS von meiner Frau...
*


----------



## 12die4 (8. September 2014)

Krasse SattelUNTERhöhung. Wenn deine Frau so klein ist, wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen, eine RH kleiner zu nehmen? Sieht so etwas ulkig aus.


----------



## kraZey (8. September 2014)

Vielleicht wurde der Sattel nur nicht nach der letzten super krassen Hobelaktion nach oben gespannt


----------



## 1817 (8. September 2014)

hat man schon gehört, das die Ladys des öfteren etwas bequemer auf dem Bike sitzen möchten als ihr Racer!
 Bei meiner war das auch so und sie ist gut mit so ner ähnlichen Sitzposition am Bike zurechtgekommen, aber es gibt immer welche die das besser wissen 

mein neues Spielzeug, bis auf die neu XTR Bremse bleibt es mal so! Die muss allerdings erstmal dran, demnächst!


----------



## memphis35 (8. September 2014)

Auch wenn du der Lady einen kleineren Rahmen spendierst und das Steuerrohr 1cm kürzer ist ändert sich an der SattelUNTERhöhung nicht wirklich was


----------



## Bike_Collector (8. September 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Krasse SattelUNTERhöhung. Wenn deine Frau so klein ist, wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen, eine RH kleiner zu nehmen? Sieht so etwas ulkig aus.


Also eine RH kleiner geht es nicht mehr, der Rahmen ist schon 38cm klein und mein Frau ist 1,69cm groß. Das Bike ist erst neu zusammen gebaut und deswegen sind auch keine Einstellungen vor genommen. Etwas höher wird es schon werden aber für eine Frau ist es denke mal Gemütlichkeit an der erste stelle.



kraZey schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde der Sattel nur nicht nach der letzten super krassen Hobelaktion nach oben gespannt


Siehe oben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2014)

Und da Spaß an erster Stelle steht passt das


----------



## kraZey (8. September 2014)

Als hätte ich damit wieder jemand persönlich angegriffen gehabt, ..Internet. Hätte ich wohl einfach schreiben sollen, dass es wohl Gründe gibt, wieso der Sattel diese Stellung hat ..mein Sattel ist ca. 15 cm über dem Lenker, na und? Ich bin auch fast 2 m groß und da hilft mir auch keine andere Rahmengröße um meine langen Beine und/oder die "kurzen" Gabeln zu "schlucken". Nur Spacer-Türme aus der Hölle könnten das ändern aber das sieht furchtbar aus. Wayne juckts nun wie hoch der Sattel ist? Mich nicht.

Kein ideales Bild aber so sieht das bei mir aus, rote Strichlinien = Sattelhöhe, grüner Kreis = Lenker (nichts exaktes nur grobe Kritzeleien).
Irgendwie habe ich keine Probleme, sowohl beim Up- als auch Downhill aber viele meinen das bemängeln zu wollen und selbst fahre 'se mit Bremsen parallel zum Oberrohr :> ..mit 1,2" Superslick-Rennradreifen beim Downhill; Dämpfer mit 0% Sag; steigen bei Downhillpasagen ab, weil ein Tannenzapfen quer auf 'm Trail liegt; fahren mit angezogener "Handbremse" oder anderem Unfug.






Ich Frechdachs fahre auch noch 'n 26" Rad mit 3x9-fach, Gabel BJ 2007, Dämpfer BJ 2006, Rahmen BJ 2007 ..wayne juckts. Es fährt und ich habe meinen Spaß, bis auf die Reifenqualität bestimmter Hersteller, Schwalbe *hust*. *~16,5 kg* !Leichtbau! mit Schnellspannernaben (9 bzw. 10 mm), Felgen mit einer Maulweite von fast 30 mm und Tubeless-System mit knapp 100 ml Milch. Ich sollte mich dafür echt mal schämen.

Ich sollte aufhören "witzig" zweideutig zu schreiben mit dem Gedanken, dass Leute manchen Unfug von mir bestimmt nicht ernst nehmen werden, wie z.B. "Vielleicht wurde der Sattel nur nicht nach der letzten super krassen Hobelaktion nach oben gespannt". Noch ein Argument um mein Geschreibsel auf einen Punkt zu bringen: Miau.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2014)

kraZey schrieb:


> und selbst fahre 'se mit Bremsen parallel zum Oberrohr



guck dir mal das cockpit von manchem xc profi an.
z.b. fontana bei der jetzigen wm.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2014)

kraZey schrieb:


> Als hätte ich damit wieder jemand persönlich angegriffen gehabt, ..Internet. Hätte ich wohl einfach schreiben sollen, dass es wohl Gründe gibt, wieso der Sattel diese Stellung hat ..mein Sattel ist ca. 15 cm über dem Lenker, na und? Ich bin auch fast 2 m groß und da hilft mir auch keine andere Rahmengröße um meine langen Beine und/oder die "kurzen" Gabeln zu "schlucken". Nur Spacer-Türme aus der Hölle könnten das ändern aber das sieht furchtbar aus. Wayne juckts nun wie hoch der Sattel ist? Mich nicht.
> 
> Kein ideales Bild aber so sieht das bei mir aus, rote Strichlinien = Sattelhöhe, grüner Kreis = Lenker (nichts exaktes nur grobe Kritzeleien).
> Irgendwie habe ich keine Probleme, sowohl beim Up- als auch Downhill aber viele meinen das bemängeln zu wollen und selbst fahre 'se mit Bremsen parallel zum Oberrohr :> ..mit 1,2" Superslick-Rennradreifen beim Downhill; Dämpfer mit 0% Sag; steigen bei Downhillpasagen ab, weil ein Tannenzapfen quer auf 'm Trail liegt; fahren mit angezogener "Handbremse" oder anderem Unfug.
> ...



Kretik sollte doch erwünscht sein und find ich gut. Ich würd auch nicht so fahren, wär mir zu gemütlich
Ich will Vortrieb und bergab genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## kraZey (8. September 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich würd auch nicht so fahren, wär mir zu gemütlich


Bergab stehe ich auf den Pedalen, da stört der Sattel meistens :>
Wie dem auch sei, wenn z.B. deine Beinchen ziemlich kurz wären, dann kannste den Sattel auch nicht endlos nach oben stellen


----------



## 12die4 (9. September 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> hat man schon gehört, das die Ladys des öfteren etwas bequemer auf dem Bike sitzen möchten als ihr Racer!
> Bei meiner war das auch so und sie ist gut mit so ner ähnlichen Sitzposition am Bike zurechtgekommen, aber es gibt immer welche die das besser wissen



Momentchen mal!
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das Frauchen von Kollege Cube_Racer_73 mit einer solchen Einstellung nicht zurecht kommen wird/könnte. Ich habe nur angemerkt, dass ich diese Geometrie schon extrem finde und es etwas seltsam aussieht - nach meinem Befinden! Da brauchst du gar nicht blöd zu kommen und einem die Kompetenz absprechen. Muss im Internet immer gleich alles persönlich genommen werden? Wenn du heute mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden bist, such dir zur Frustbewältigung bitteschön ein anderes Ventil!

Auf den Fotos muss man ja auch noch ergänzen, dass das Rad mit dem Hinterrad im Ständer hängt. Würde es eben auf dem Boden stehen, hätte man (reines Augenmaß) bestimmt 30cm Lenkerüberhöhung. Sowas krasses habe ich bislang auch bei den Damen im MTB Sport nicht gesehen. Und 1,69m ist jetzt nicht wirklich klein für eine Frau. Gibt ja selbst im Weltcup Frauen mit unter 1,60m, die sogar auf 29ern unterwegs sind. Natürlich sind das dann auch nicht die Tourer. Aber hier ist die Lenkerüberhöhung trotz eigentlich viel schlechteren Randbedingungen wesentlich geringer. Dass das bereits die kleinste RH ist, wundert mich ein bisschen. Dann muss das Steuerrohr echt lang sein (ziemlich doof bei einem Frauen-Rahmen) und der Riser-Lenker tut natürlich sein übriges. Wenn die Dame damit besser zurecht kommt und Spaß auf dem Trail hat, warum nicht. In dieser Hinsicht sieht es aber definitiv mehr nach City-Damenrad aus als alles andere.


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

Eijeijei hier haben manche auch ihren Schlips wieder extrem lang gebunden.
So lang man sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt ist die Lehrmeinung doch völlig egal.

Habe auch eine geringe Sattelüberhöhung, liegt daran das ich ein Sitzreihe bin. Selbst Beschwerden bei meinen Eltern und eine Reklamation bei Ihnen bringt nix. Also kommt mal runter, es geht hier im Spaß und schicke Räder.


----------



## 12die4 (9. September 2014)

Mir brauchst du nicht zu sagen, dass ich runterkommen soll. Ich schlage mir nicht via Smilie den Kopf gegen eine Mauer.
Und mit Lehrmeinung oder besser wissen hat das auch nix zu tun. Genau das gleiche, was du sagst, sage ich auch: Wenn man sich wohl fühlt top. ABER es sieht halt etwas bescheuert aus. Meine Meinung. Und die wirst du auch nicht umdisktuieren können.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2014)

Schlimm hier z.Zt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (11. September 2014)

Mal ehrlich, mir ist es echt wurscht wie jemand auf seinem Bike sitzt. Hauptsache er fühlt sich wohl auf dem Rad, kann ja sein das Körperliche Voraussetzungen es so verlangen!
Und anscheinend (Quelle,Foto von Cube_Racer_73) fährt der Herr des Hauses auch gerne so!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1261907?in=user

Tschüs und Baba


----------



## eierspeiss (12. September 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, mir ist es echt wurscht wie jemand auf seinem Bike sitzt. Hauptsache er fühlt sich wohl auf dem Rad, kann ja sein das Körperliche Voraussetzungen es so verlangen!
> Und anscheinend (Quelle,Foto von Cube_Racer_73) fährt der Herr des Hauses auch gerne so!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1261907?in=user
> ...





Geiler Post


----------



## 29erBiker (15. September 2014)

Epic Custom, (Rahmen Epic FSR Expert Carbon - mit Braingabel, 100mm Federweg, Specialized/Fox FlowControl Mini Brain-Federbein aus dem Jahr 2012)

Aufbau erfolgte im März 2013
Schaltung 3 x 10, Shimano XT
Bremsen Shimano XT Ice Tec, Scheiben 180 mm
Sattelstütze Specialized Carbonsattelstütze
Räder Carbon, Roval Control SL
Tretlager Keramik
Sattel Specialized Phenom Comp 
Lenker Specialized 660 mm, 8° auf den Fahrer geneigt, weiß
Vorbau Bontrager rhythm pro 50 mm 
Griffe Ergon GE1
Reifen vorn Continental X-King 2,2 Protection
Reifen hinten Continental Race-King 2,2 Protection

nicht auf puren Leichtbau ausgerichtet, da kann man schon noch einiges rausholen....
habs für Touren genutzt, unschlagbar, jetzt zu verkaufen falls jemand Interesse hat, Bikemarkt...


----------



## chrikoh (15. September 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321915 Anhang anzeigen 321916
> Anhang anzeigen 321917
> Epic Custom, (Rahmen Epic FSR Expert Carbon - mit Braingabel, 100mm Federweg, Specialized/Fox FlowControl Mini Brain-Federbein aus dem Jahr 2012)
> 
> ...




welches Tretlager verwendest du für die XT Kurbel?


----------



## 29erBiker (15. September 2014)

chrikoh schrieb:


> welches Tretlager verwendest du für die XT Kurbel?



Das müsste ein C-Bear MTB Hollowtech II Keramik Innenlager Pressfit 92 sein


----------



## the donkey (15. September 2014)

Heute wieder aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2014)

desch brutal, alta!


----------



## Deleted 268554 (15. September 2014)

derbst geil


----------



## InoX (16. September 2014)

Das bmc sieht wirklich richtig gut aus.


----------



## 1817 (16. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Das bmc sieht wirklich richtig gut aus.



wie ein Ackergaul!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. September 2014)

Tolles BMC! Kann ja normal selten mit denen was anfangen, aber das hier ist nicht nur sehr schön lackiert, sondern auch äußerst geschmackvoll aufgebaut.


----------



## xc-mtb (21. September 2014)

Frisch geputzt nach den ersten Ausfahrten


----------



## Ianus (21. September 2014)




----------



## karkas (21. September 2014)

Weniger farbenfroh. Mehr Landschaft.


----------



## olsche (1. Oktober 2014)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> *Das ist das Cube WLS von meiner Frau...
> *


Krasser als die Sattelstellung finde ich die Lampe vorne!!!


----------



## EinsRakete (1. Oktober 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Krasser als die Sattelstellung finde ich die Lampe vorne!!!



Bevor hier der gleiche Mist los stürmt wie im Cube Unterforum, die Lampe wurde nur für das Bild so montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Collector (1. Oktober 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Bevor hier der gleiche Mist los stürmt wie im Cube Unterforum, die Lampe wurde nur für das Bild so montiert.



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich würde ja auch paar Antworten geben aber einfach gar nicht Antworten ist das beste glaube ich hier. Nochmals danke, sehr net von dir.


----------



## Mzungu (24. Oktober 2014)

Damit hier auch ab und zu mal was passiert...


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein 26er


----------



## 12die4 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hendrik hds1976 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331108 Hier mal ein 26er



Ah, schick! Ich hab die S-Works Version davon.


----------



## InoX (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöne Rahmen und Räder. Kann man die als 26er noch fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Rahmen und Räder. Kann man die als 26er noch fahren.


Nur noch im Dunklen oder weit weg mit gesenktem Haupt


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (27. Oktober 2014)

Einen leichteren LRS auf mein Epic und es geht super vorwärts. 
Den leichten fahre ich aber derzeit auf dem HT Stumpi. Das macht für mich mehr Sinn.


----------



## Creeping Death (28. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich betrachte schon seit langem die vielen schönen und auch abgefahrenen MTB's, die hier vorgestellt werden. Nun hab ich mich mal aufgerafft und möchte euch mein individuell aufgebautes Bike mal vorstellen. Es ist ein Scott Scale 40 (2010) in der Größe L (48cm). 
Bis Sommer 2015 werde ich den kompletten Antrieb auf SRAM XO (2x10) in silber umrüsten und einen Ritchey Superlogic Vorbau ranmontieren.
Bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt .


----------



## memphis35 (28. Oktober 2014)

3fach und 26" . Der Trend für 2017
( CD im neuen Look )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (29. Oktober 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich betrachte schon seit langem die vielen schönen und auch abgefahrenen MTB's, die hier vorgestellt werden. Nun hab ich mich mal aufgerafft und möchte euch mein individuell aufgebautes Bike mal vorstellen. Es ist ein Scott Scale 40 (2010) in der Größe L (48cm).
> Bis Sommer 2015 werde ich den kompletten Antrieb auf SRAM XO (2x10) in silber umrüsten und einen Ritchey Superlogic Vorbau ranmontieren.
> ...




Vorne eine schwarze Nabe und ein anderes Decal auf der Gabel, dann wäre das Farbkonzept perfekt. 

Gefällt mir.


----------



## Creeping Death (29. Oktober 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Vorne eine schwarze Nabe und ein anderes Decal auf der Gabel, dann wäre das Farbkonzept perfekt.
> 
> Gefällt mir.


Danke . 
Ich wollte die Naben einheitlich in weiß haben, da ich den Rahmen in den Farben meines Lieblingsjets umlackieren lassen werde (Sukhoi SU-47, auch schwarz/weiß). Die Decals sind ja schon in schwarz, welche Farbe hattest du denn im Sinn? Da die Decals aufgeklebt sind, wäre ein Tausch ja kein Problem.


----------



## EinsRakete (31. Oktober 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Danke .
> Ich wollte die Naben einheitlich in weiß haben, da ich den Rahmen in den Farben meines Lieblingsjets umlackieren lassen werde (Sukhoi SU-47, auch schwarz/weiß). Die Decals sind ja schon in schwarz, welche Farbe hattest du denn im Sinn? Da die Decals aufgeklebt sind, wäre ein Tausch ja kein Problem.



Schwarz weiß ja, sieht auch gut aus.
Nur der angedeutete Regenbogen stört.
Ist aber Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## T.R. (31. Oktober 2014)

@Creeping Death:
Mir gefällt das Rad sehr gut. Es ist sehr individuell, alles andere als Mainstream und m.E. liebevoll augebaut. Eine 2011er SID Worldcup mit Lockout an der Gabelbrücke und V- Brake Aufnahme sieht man selten, ist aber die leichteste Möglichkeit eine SID zu fahren. Avid Ultimate sind immer eine Augenweide. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Kurbel, bitte gegen eine schwarze ersetzen.Sind das 2.0er X King Race Sport Reifen? Falls ja, wo sind sie erhältlich?


----------



## Creeping Death (1. November 2014)

Danke .
Der Regenbogen ist auf allen SID-Decals von dem Jahrgang, damit muss ich leben . Es ist aber eine 2012'er SID World Cup und das original Tauchrohr habe ich gegen eine SID RLT Ti getauscht. Die Kurbel und der gesamte Antrieb wird bis zum Frühjahr ausgetauscht. Da kommt dann eine SRAM XO (2x10) ran. Bin noch am überlegen, ob in silber, oder schwarz. Die Silberne sieht schon ganz geil aus. Die Kettenblätter werden von TE Specialites sein (44T-30T).
Die Continental X-King 2.2 Race Sport mit silberner Beschriftung habe ich vor zwei Jahren mal bei einem Onlinehändler gefunden gehabt und gleich 10 Stück bestellt. Leider finde ich die nirgends mehr. Wenn die durch sind, gibts nur noch welche mit komplett gelber Beschriftung.
Die Laufräder sind auch individuell zusammengestellt. Die weißen NoTubes ZTR 355 gabs nicht mit abgedrehten Flanken, also habe ich mir selber eine Apparatur gebaut und die Flanken selber abgeschliffen. Dann hab ich sie bei Komponentix mit TUNE MIG 70- und MAG 170 Naben und Sapim SuperSpoke Speichen aufbauen lassen. Gewicht: 1275 gramm.
Die AVID Single Digit- und Speed Dial Ultimate Bremsen sind echt um Welten besser, als meine XT Bremsen. Mit Ashima ProG 68 Bremsbelägen hab ich eine tolle Verzögerung (auch bei Regen und Temparaturen unter -20 Grad).
Der Sattel wird gegen eine weiße Selle Italia SLR (S2) getauscht.


----------



## 12die4 (1. November 2014)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich betrachte schon seit langem die vielen schönen und auch abgefahrenen MTB's, die hier vorgestellt werden. Nun hab ich mich mal aufgerafft und möchte euch mein individuell aufgebautes Bike mal vorstellen. Es ist ein Scott Scale 40 (2010) in der Größe L (48cm).
> Bis Sommer 2015 werde ich den kompletten Antrieb auf SRAM XO (2x10) in silber umrüsten und einen Ritchey Superlogic Vorbau ranmontieren.
> Bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt .



Also bevor ich den Antrieb auf 2x10fach umstellen würde, wären bei mir Scheibenbremsen deutlich weiter oben auf der Liste. Ist allerdings auch nicht unbedingt billig, der Spaß. Dann brauchst nämlich auch noch neue Laufräder. Aber da 26er ja out sind, gibt es die teilweise zu super Schnäppchen. 3x9 ist zwar auch von gestern, aber fährt sich doch super, oder nicht? Ich hab den Umstieg auf 2x10 zwar alles andere als bereut, ist für mich genau die richtige Entscheidung gewesen, aber die größeren Reserven bei der Bremse wären mir da wichtiger. Auch wenn die SDU eine feine Felgenbremse ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (1. November 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann man die als 26er noch fahren.



Nee, keine Chance mehr. Zudem noch mit 3x9 Antrieb ist für mich MTB-gerechter Einsatz nicht mehr möglich.





Weiss gar nicht, warum ich mir den Bock angetan habe, ist nicht mehr fahrbar.

Ist aber in guter Gesellschaft bei den anderen alten 26er-Herren....


----------



## Creeping Death (1. November 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also bevor ich den Antrieb auf 2x10fach umstellen würde, wären bei mir Scheibenbremsen deutlich weiter oben auf der Liste. Ist allerdings auch nicht unbedingt billig, der Spaß. Dann brauchst nämlich auch noch neue Laufräder. Aber da 26er ja out sind, gibt es die teilweise zu super Schnäppchen. 3x9 ist zwar auch von gestern, aber fährt sich doch super, oder nicht? Ich hab den Umstieg auf 2x10 zwar alles andere als bereut, ist für mich genau die richtige Entscheidung gewesen, aber die größeren Reserven bei der Bremse wären mir da wichtiger. Auch wenn die SDU eine feine Felgenbremse ist...



Erstmal danke für deine Kritik. Allerdings habe ich einen heiden Geld dafür ausgegeben, um mir bewusst ein schönes, sprintfreudiges V-Brake-Fahrrad zusammenzubauen, welches trotz seiner Bremsart keinen Retro-Charakter hat, also doch als "modern" durchgehen kann. Wenn ich mich mal festgelegt habe gibt es kein zurück mehr . Dieses Fahrrad wird bis zum ende seiner Tage als solches herhalten und ich werde es weiterhin optimieren. 
Die Vorteile einer Disc-Bremse liegen auf der Hand, aber die Bremskraft meiner V-Brakes mit den Ashima Bremsbelägen kommt denen von Discs trotzdem sehr nahe (ausser bei Regen). Ich hab schon viele andere Disc-Bikes von Freunden und Bekannten ausprobiert und viele bremsten  nicht so kraftvoll und direkt, wie meine Felgenbremsen.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen neuen Scott Scale RC (2012) gekauft und alle anderen Teile verkauft. Somit habe ich den Rahmen für null Euro gekriegt. Ich werde es im Laufe von 1-2 Jahren individuell mit Top-Teilen aufbauen. Somit kann ich beide Welten geniessen und muss mich nicht nur für eine Variante entscheiden.
An dem Antrieb gibt es wirklich nichts zu bemängeln und er schaltet sehr gut, allerdings sind die Schalthebel doch etwas älter. Ich habe nur einen 3x8 Antrieb. Es war am Anfang als eine Notlösung gedacht, welches ich aber dann doch erstmal so gelassen habe (und auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen bin). Ich wollte nicht nur die Hebel und Kassette tauschen, sondern dann den gesamten Antrieb.


----------



## T.R. (2. November 2014)

Bei Trockenheit kann es die Avid Ultimate locker mit leichten XC Scheibenbremsen aufnehmen und diese mit einer optimalen Felgen/Belagskombination sogar übertreffen. M. E. hat die Disc nur bei starker Nässe und Matsch echte Vorteile, die am stärksten auf steilen, technischen Abfahrten spürbar sind. 44/30 ist auch für ein 26 eine schwere Übersetzung. Mein Tipp wäre 42/ 27, ist aber eine Frage des Trainingszustandes. Wieviel wiegt das Rad eigentlich?


----------



## Creeping Death (3. November 2014)

T.R. schrieb:


> Bei Trockenheit kann es die Avid Ultimate locker mit leichten XC Scheibenbremsen aufnehmen und diese mit einer optimalen Felgen/Belagskombination sogar übertreffen. M. E. hat die Disc nur bei starker Nässe und Matsch echte Vorteile, die am stärksten auf steilen, technischen Abfahrten spürbar sind. 44/30 ist auch für ein 26 eine schwere Übersetzung. Mein Tipp wäre 42/ 27, ist aber eine Frage des Trainingszustandes. Wieviel wiegt das Rad eigentlich?


Das kann ich in vielen Fällen bestätigen, aber mein Fahrrad ist auch keine Protestaktion gegen Disc-Bremser . Freu mich, wenn ich mein Scale RC fertig aufgebaut habe. Das dauert allerdings noch etwas.
Generell hast du recht, mit der Übersetzung. Ich benutze mein Fahrrad auch sehr oft als Trainingsrad und bin dementsprechend oft auch auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs um viele Kilometer abzuspulen. Da spüre ich sogar die Grenzen des 44'er Kettenblatts. Besonders in den Geraden und bergab. Im Gelände habe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Übersetzung und bin eigentlich ziemlich fit. An mein RC kommt aber eine 42/28, oder 27'er Übersetzung. Mal schauen, ob SRAM fürs nächste Jahr eine Überraschung in form einer neuen XX-Gruppe präsentieren wird.
Ich hab keine Waage um das Gesamtgewicht zu ermitteln. Die Gewichte der Teile hab ich zwar notiert, aber noch nicht zusammengerechnet. Ich schätze grob 9,5, oder so. Ich werde es hier posten, wenn ich alles zusammegerechnet habe.


----------



## Creeping Death (4. November 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Nee, keine Chance mehr. Zudem noch mit 3x9 Antrieb ist für mich MTB-gerechter Einsatz nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Fahrräder, aber ganz besonders gefällt mir dein Klein Attitude, obwohl ich absolut nicht auf quietschige Farben stehe. Anhand der feinen Details erkennt man, wieviel Liebe und Arbeit du da reingesteckt hast. 
Der sieht aus als würdest du den nicht mehr fahren. Kann ich aber auch verstehen .


----------



## Lucky L. (16. November 2014)

[QUOTE="Apparatur gebaut und die Flanken selber abgeschliffen[/QUOTE]
Interessant, erzähl doch mal mehr dazu! Das Ergebnis sieht ja sauber aus.


----------



## ViOrZ (23. November 2014)

Dann mal mein Custom Schmuckstück 
Ich ergänze mal noch den Vorgänger...


----------



## Frodijak (23. November 2014)

…


----------



## ViOrZ (23. November 2014)

Danke  
Fahren einen 660 mm Easton Lenker


----------



## ostseeracer (24. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (25. November 2014)

Canyon is schick! Was wiegt die Feile?

Hier mal mein Nahezu-Youngtimer. Wenn jemand gute Ideen, Tips und Tricks hat, immer her damit. War kurz davor den Rahmen zu verkaufen, habe ihn dann aber doch wieder aufgebaut und bin mit meiner Entscheidung sehr zufrieden. Demnächst werden noch ein paar kleine Goldakzente dazukommen, die Bestellung nach EasyElox ist schon raus : )





12.5kg mit Sauschwerem LRS ; )

Rahmen	2700	Specailized Epic Alu L
Laufradsatz	2220	AlexRims DN-22
Gabel	1650	Rock Shox Reba RL 120mm QR9 1 1/8"
Kurbel	650	Shimano Hone M600
Reifen VR	540	Schwalbe NobbyNic EVO 2.25
Reifen HR	540	Schwalbe NobbyNic EVO 2.25
Kassette	410	SRAM PG 970 11-34
Pedale	350	exustar e-pb525
Bremsscheiben	295	Hayes 160 + Tektro 203
Bremse HR	290	Avid Juicy3
Kette	280	HG53 9fach
Lenker	275	Race Face Ride XC 685
Schaltwerk	275	Altus 1997 9fach
Bremse VR	270	Avid Juicy3
Sattelstütze	250	Thomson Elite 30.9
Sattel	200	Ritchey Streem
Schalthebel	140	SRAM X5 9fach
Schlauch VR	130	Schwalbe Schlauch SV 13
Schlauch HR	130	Schwalbe Schlauch SV 13
Vorbau	120	Ritchey Trail AM
Griffe	100	Odi Troy Lee
Steuersatz	100	Aerozine Gold
Bremsschrauben+Adapter	100  
Schaltzughülle	100	NoName
Innenlager	95	Shimano Hone M600
Felgenband	50	Schwalbe
Sattelklemme	50	Hope QR 34.9 Gold
Schaltzug	50	NoName
Schmierstoffe	50  
Kettenblatt	41	Hope Retainer 30t Gold
Spacer	20	NoName
Schutzblech VR 40
Schutzblech HR 40
Umwerfer		-
Bashguard		-
Klingel		-


----------



## ViOrZ (7. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch ein letztes Foto meines Aufbaus, der jetzt von einer lichterkette gewärmt mit mir ungeduldig auf den Frühling wartet  

Während dessen vergnüge ich mich mit meinem Winterbike


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild eines etwas älteren Rahmens von ca. 2001/2002 mit neuen Teilen.  Es handelt sich um einen Univega Ram ES-930, war mein alter Rahmen der lange ungenutzt im Keller stand. Durch ein Budget Aufbau wurde er nun wieder reaktiviert und hat ein neues zu Hause gefunden. Es muss noch eine Anpassung an den neuen Besitzer erfolgen deswegen ist noch ein Spacerturm vorhanden

Heute mal eine kleine Proberunde durch den Wald gedreht, um das neue Fahrwerk zu testen. Kein Vergleich zum alten Fahrwerk mit Pilot und Bar Dämpfer. Die Manitou-Teile sprechen sehr fein an und sind beide mit vollständigem Lockout versehen.


----------



## ViOrZ (8. Dezember 2014)

@Mountain_Screen guter Aufbau sieht wirklich schön aus  

Nur erinnert mich die Geo des Rahmens immer an Real Bikes


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. Dezember 2014)

Das Rahmendesign erzeugt bei mir auch unweigerlich gewisse Baumarkt-Assoziationen, was dem armen Univega aber sicher nicht gerecht wird  
Entlackt in Alu-raw käme er sicher etwas "edler" rüber. Aber ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## P4LL3R (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. Dezember 2014)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das Rahmendesign erzeugt bei mir auch unweigerlich gewisse Baumarkt-Assoziationen, was dem armen Univega aber sicher nicht gerecht wird
> Entlackt in Alu-raw käme er sicher etwas "edler" rüber. Aber ist Geschmacksache.



Ja die Assoziation zum Baumarkt-Bike habe ich auch. Es ist halt ein klassischer Eingelenker, was heute alle sehr günstigen "Fullys" verwenden. Zu gute halten muss ich Univega allerdings die gute Verarbeitungsqualität des Rahmens und das damals schon zukunftsfähige Steuerrohr mit 44mm ID.

Raw-Look habe ich mir auch überlegt da der Rahmen doch schon einige Scheuerstellen hat, war mir jedoch letztendlich zu viel arbeit.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2014)

über das Steuerrohr habe ich mich auch gewundert. Das werden Baumarkträder in 10 Jahren noch nicht haben.


----------



## muschi (14. Dezember 2014)

Advent, Advent das dritte Lichtlein brennt.

Falls bei einigen noch Unklarheiten herrschen sollten, betreffend der Einordnung eures Aktionismus im Gelände, könnt ihr das nochmal hier genau definiert nachlesen, schönen Lichtleinbrenntag noch.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/aktuelle-information-zum-tretschwein.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!

Ich wollte euch mal mein 1x9 XC-Rad vorstellen (so ganz ohne gehts halt doch nicht).
Auf Grund der vorherrschenden farblichen Tristesse habe ich es "gloomy" getauft. (-;
Im Vordergrund stand ein stark beschränktes Budget, aber trotzdem sind einpaar nette
Details dabei rausgekommen, wie ich finde. Schicke MRP KeFü,11-36 9-fach Cassette, selbst modifizierter SLX Shifter,
SID auf "Kronenbetätigung" umgebaut sowie saugute Bremsenkombi: MTC Sättel und Louise FR Griffe. 

Mehr Bilder und in größer im Album (aufs Bild klicken)...


----------



## Nemohinano (31. Dezember 2014)

hier mal mein liebling. nix tolles aber ich liebe es.


----------



## Sweetjack (4. Januar 2015)




----------



## Jierdan (6. Januar 2015)

Meint ihr, das würde aussehen mit weißen Felgen und weißer Gabel? Einen leichten weißen LRS hab ich grad noch da, müsste mir nur Adapter organisieren und an eine weiße Gabel käme ich auch...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Januar 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, das würde aussehen mit weißen Felgen und weißer Gabel? Einen leichten weißen LRS hab ich grad noch da, müsste mir nur Adapter organisieren und an eine weiße Gabel käme ich auch...



Wenn überhaupt, dann nur den LRS in weiß (wenn es sich gewichtsmäßig lohnt), evtl. mit weiteren kleinen Details am Bike wie Sattelklemme u.ä. 
Gabel würde ich schwarz lassen! Meine Meinung


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2015)

Lenkerstopfen und dann ist gut.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Lenkerstopfen und dann ist gut.



Schon passiert...


----------



## user666 (29. Januar 2015)

Artgerechte Haltung:



Mein Capic mit 9,72 Kg


----------



## Jierdan (29. Januar 2015)

Das sind aber noch die Sommerreifen  Und kommt man mit der Mischung aus Trigger und Gripshift nicht völlig durcheinander? Bzw. wahrscheinlich hält einen das fit im Hirn, am im Rennen ist jedenfalls bei mir keine Konzentration mehr da^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Interessante Schalthebel/-griff-Kombination.


----------



## user666 (29. Januar 2015)

Vorne schalte ich eh relativ wenig, entweder es geht Bergauf oder Eben dahin. Die Grip-shift hat 2 große Vorteile: entgegen dem XT Trigger mit 120g wiegt der Drehgriff bloß 58g. Dazu kommt, ich kann die ganze Kasette hinten hoch und runter schalten, ohne das die Kette am Umwerfer schleift: der Drehschalter ist 7-fach Indexiert. Da kann man korrigieren!


----------



## Slow (29. Januar 2015)

Naja, dann gilt das Argument "vorne schalte ich rel. wenig" aber nicht mehr, wenn du dann Korrigierst. 
Kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Ansonsten find ichs ganz gut aufgebaut.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Januar 2015)

Der Rahmen ist dann aber nicht besonders leicht, oder?
Ich hab bei meinem Quantec Hardtail mit "antiquierter" 3x9fach Schaltung und deutlich robusterem Sattel nur 9,5kg auf der Waage. Oder es liegt am LRS. Den kann ich bei dir nicht identifizieren.


----------



## memphis35 (29. Januar 2015)

Capic


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Der Lrs ist irgendwas komplettes von Tune. Was genaues erkenne ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (30. Januar 2015)

Genau- Der LRS ist komplett von Tune und bringt 1450g auf die Waage. Der Sattel ist ein China-Carbonsattel und wiegt bloße 92g..
Stütze Thompson Elite, Die Reifen sind auch recht leicht, kombinieret mit den Schwalbe Ultralight Schläuchen.
Die Magura wiegt um die 1360g.

Ich frag mich auch immer, wo das ganze Gewicht noch herkommt..

Potenzial liegt noch im Steuersatz (Ritchey WCS - 100g);
die Kasette muss unbedingt noch leichter und die Bremse wiegt auch noch 265g pro Einheit.
Klar- Carbon Teile wären auch noch drin..


----------



## gili89 (30. Januar 2015)

mein 29er Touren/CC/Spaßbike


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Januar 2015)

gili89 schrieb:


> mein 29er Touren/CC/Spaßbike


tolles bike!! ist das linz im hintergrund?


----------



## gili89 (30. Januar 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> tolles bike!! ist das linz im hintergrund?



danke!
ja, ist Linz  gutes Auge!


----------



## Reamol (27. Februar 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu viel des Guten bezüglich roten Kleinteilen/Akzenten.
Aber wenn's dir so gefällt. -->


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2015)

Um auch mal wieder etwas zu zeigen. Mein Rad hat jetzt einen 640er Lenker zum Testen und eine Fox Terralogic mit 80 mm. Die Fuhre geht bergab wie sau. Ich habe gleich mal mehrere persönliche Bestzeiten bei strava aufgestellt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Um auch mal wieder etwas zu zeigen. Mein Rad hat jetzt einen 640er Lenker zum Testen und eine Fox Terralogic mit 80 mm. Die Fuhre geht bergab wie sau. Ich habe gleich mal mehrere persönliche Bestzeiten bei strava aufgestellt.



Schneller wegen der Gabel oder des breiteren Lenkers?  

Der Wechsel vom 580er zum 660er Lenker war für mich letztes Jahr zunächst ziemlich ungewohnt, aber doch nur vorteilhaft. Gibt schon spürbar mehr Sicherheit.

80mm wären mir persönlich mittlerweile echt zu wenig. Hab meine Fox F100 bereits auf 115mm getunt und will die nicht mehr missen. Aber im Vergleich zur Starrgabel bereits ne andere Welt denk ich mal.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2015)

Eben. ich hatte heute den Vergleich zur Starrgabel ich denke dass ich wegen der Gabel schneller war. Der Lenker war erst komisch aber dann irgendwann recht gut.


----------



## dor michü (1. März 2015)

Ein breiterer Lenker hat eben so seine Vorteile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zocker24 (13. März 2015)

Mein schon etwas betagter Hobel. Sattel muss wieder ein flacher drauf.


----------



## oneeasy (18. März 2015)

gili89 schrieb:


> mein 29er Touren/CC/Spaßbike


was ist das denn für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

Müsste ein Procraft PRC ST1 sein. Länge kann man nicht so ganz genau erkennen


----------



## gili89 (18. März 2015)

oneeasy schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein Vorbau?



Procraft PRC ST1.17, 90mm, 98g.


----------



## daVe_87 (24. März 2015)

Die neuen Bremsen eingefahren. Der Tausch von Avid Elixir 3 auf Magura MT5 hat sich absolut gelohnt.


----------



## InoX (24. März 2015)

Ist das nicht der absolute Overkill? Habe heute neue Bremsscheiben montiert. Mein Big Forest hat jetzt das erste Mal in seinem Leben gleiche Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daVe_87 (24. März 2015)

Ich dachte mir, bei ähnlichem Preis kann ich auch die stärkere Bremspower "Made in Germany" nehmen, also im Vergleich zur Shimano XT.
Aber ja, die Bremse íst wirklich hart und sie ist auch noch leichter als die Avid Elixir 3, die vorher dran war.


----------



## Mzungu (25. März 2015)

Das Transalp funktionert auch als Zugmaschine hervorragend. Bergauf kann man super aufstehen, weil der Anhänger ordentlich Druck auf die Hinterachse bringt...dafür schiebt er bergab auch ganz gut


----------



## ThomasBS (25. März 2015)

Dich kann man super als Verpflegungs-Gespann bei Touren einsetzen. Schon mal über einen Nebenjob nachgedacht? Kiste Bier usw. passt super in den Croozer rein.


----------



## Thomas_FEM (26. März 2015)

Da es noch nicht das "Race-Setup" ist, stelle ich hier meinen aktuellen Aufbau für die Saison 2015 vor. Ich habe im Winter das Teil auf 1x10 umgebaut und bin mit dem Gewicht von 10.15 kg mit Tacho und Pedalen ganz zufrieden. Der LRS ist noch etwas schwer aber für Touren super solide und mit dem 30'er KB von Absolutblack fährt man dann auch ganz entspannt. 





Für die Zukunft strebe ich schon ein Gewicht von unter 10 kg an.


----------



## ostseeracer (31. März 2015)




----------



## EinsRakete (1. April 2015)

Ist die Stellung der Reifen gewollt?
Hast du echt beim aufziehen der Reifen auf Symmetrie geachtet?


----------



## ostseeracer (1. April 2015)

Nein beim aufziehen nicht.nur für das foto


----------



## 12die4 (1. April 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ist die Stellung der Reifen gewollt?
> Hast du echt beim aufziehen der Reifen auf Symmetrie geachtet?



Ja, warum denn bitte nicht? Ist doch kaum Mehraufwand, sieht aber deutlich harmonischer aus... Einzige Alternative: Keine Decals auf der Felge. Mach ich auch so:


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2015)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, warum denn bitte nicht? Ist doch kaum Mehraufwand, sieht aber deutlich harmonischer aus... Einzige Alternative: Keine Decals auf der Felge. Mach ich auch so:



Und warum sind denn da Aufkleber auf den Felgen?


----------



## EinsRakete (1. April 2015)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, warum denn bitte nicht? Ist doch kaum Mehraufwand, sieht aber deutlich harmonischer aus... Einzige Alternative: Keine Decals auf der Felge. Mach ich auch so:



War übrigens keine Kritik, sondern eine Frage.

Ich mach es nicht so, Bike ist eh meist dreckig. Der Dreck sorgt dann für die Symmetrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (1. April 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und warum sind denn da Aufkleber auf den Felgen?



Das sind keine Aufkleber, sondern so lackiert. Bekommt man also nicht ab.
Das "mach ich auch so" war darauf bezogen, dass ich die Reifenbeschriftung an der Felgenbeschriftung ausrichte, sodass es v/h gleich aussieht.


----------



## drehmoment67 (4. April 2015)

IMG_4279.JPG


----------



## drehmoment67 (4. April 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 375004


----------



## drehmoment67 (4. April 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 375005


----------



## drehmoment67 (4. April 2015)

ups, zuviel des guten...wie kriege ich das gelöscht??


----------



## dor michü (4. April 2015)

4Posts und keiner geht.....ja das ist zuviel des Guten!


----------



## deathmetal (5. April 2015)




----------



## Karsten21 (10. April 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal.



 

 

 

 

 Hier mal mein gerade fertig gewordenes Merida Team Ninety Nine.
Nach der ersten Probefahrt kann ich sagen es fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## InoX (10. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten21 (11. April 2015)

Daaankeee


----------



## Sahnie (14. April 2015)

Tolles Rad, allerdings würde eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz Sinn machen. Der Sattel ist ganz vorne geklemmt, das mögen insbesondere Carbongestelle nicht so gerne...


----------



## InoX (14. April 2015)

Was wiegt der Hobel? Der Rahmen ist wahrscheinlich leichter als der meines Hardtails.


----------



## Karsten3005 (14. April 2015)

@Sahine - die Klemmung war so nach Gefühl bzw. kurzer Sitzprobe eingestellt. Da ich bei der Ausfahrt den Imbus nicht mit hatte konnte diese auch nicht korrigiert werden - mittlerweile wurde der Sattel wieder etwas nach vorn geschoben und die Yokes noch etwas im Winkel zum Gestell des Sattels geschliffen. Hält bis jetzt und knackt nicht - ne Stütze mit Versatz von 15mm in UD steht aber auf der Liste. 

Das ganze kommt derzeit auf 8255g, wobei die Züge nach Optimierung der Position von Breme-/ Trigger noch mal gut was gekürzt werden können. Da sollte sich noch was in Punkto Gewicht tun. 
Der Rahmen allein ohne Dämpfer kommt mit eingeklebten Lagerschalen für den Steuersatz und sämtlichen Schrauben bzw. Bolzen auf 1810g.


----------



## InoX (14. April 2015)

Da ist der auch mit Dämpfer leichter als meiner.


----------



## Karsten21 (14. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (16. April 2015)

Mein Langstrecken & Marathon Spielzeug




Gruß


----------



## daVe_87 (16. April 2015)

Frisch geputzt und mit neuen Reifen bezogen. Rennt wie der Mustang, nach dem "sie" benannt ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2015)




----------



## elSchabei (21. April 2015)

@lupus_bhg:
Sieht sehr nett und stimmig aus!


----------



## CicliB (22. April 2015)

Hier meine "Resterampe"
Bis auf Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze & Reifen ist der Rest Gebraucht.
Ca. 500€ - 10,9kg fahrfertig (mit Pedalen)


----------



## ostseeracer (22. April 2015)




----------



## ostseeracer (22. April 2015)

Von der heutigen tour an der Ostseeküste


----------



## spinner69 (17. Mai 2015)

Im Winter war ich mir noch sicher, dass es 2015 "gehen" muss. Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt ist die Liebe neu entflammt und es darf zwischen den ganzen Crossern, 29ern und Rennrädern bleiben


----------



## InoX (17. Mai 2015)

Sehr schönes Rad. Die alten Specis sind die schönsten.


----------



## spinner69 (18. Mai 2015)

Danke Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (18. Mai 2015)




----------



## TrailProf (18. Mai 2015)

Na dann will ich meinen Tourer auch mal vorstellen.











Den Lenker habe ich mittlerweile gegen einen Thomson Carbonriser (750 mm) getauscht.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2015)

Das Rotwild sieht sooooo super aus, saucooles Bike


----------



## dav_E (19. Mai 2015)

Mein neues Spielzeug. 
Custom LRS und einfach leicht


----------



## TrailProf (19. Mai 2015)

Danke, freut mich wenn's gefällt.


----------



## daVe_87 (14. Juni 2015)

von der heutigen Tour, auch krass was so in 2 Monaten mit der Natur passiert.

Das folgende Bild ist genau 2 Monate alt.


----------



## help (18. Juni 2015)

user666 schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung:Anhang anzeigen 355144
> 
> Mein Capic mit 9,72 Kg


Gefällt mir 
Welche Kettenblätter hast du da verbaut?


----------



## user666 (18. Juni 2015)

Danke!
Das sind die TA Chinook 9-fach.
Gehen auch mit 10fach.


----------



## Leertaste (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (16. Juli 2015)

*Lenker , Vorbau , Spacer , Aheadkappe und Sattelstütze schwarz gelackt :*






So werde ich es nun lassen .
Eig. wollte ich die FG-Decals entfernen , aber , unabhängig vom Hersteller , finde ich dass es so insgesamt recht geil aussieht das Fahrrad


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2015)

Da der Cannondale-Rahmen defekt ist, musste Ersatz her. Dank des Poststreiks hat es sich etwas in die Länge gezogen 
Aber nun steht das Zweit-MTB wieder. Starr, 1 x 10 und 26 ".


----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2015)

Der Rahmen müsste eine Nummer größer sein. Dann würden die Proportionen noch besser passen


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2015)

Dann wäre er mir nur dummerweise zu groß


----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2015)

Das wäre dann dein Problem. Ich muss ja mit dir fahren also kann ich auch sagen wie dein Rad auszusehen hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2015)

Mir gefällt die kleine Rahmengröße irgendwie gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (24. Juli 2015)

Viper X-Team 29 Rahmen Aufbau aus Restekiste(RaceFace Kurbel, Sattel, Flaschenhalter), Gebrauchtteilen(Laufradsatz,Schaltung) und einigen neuen Sachen (Lenker,Vorbau,Sattelstange,Reifen)

Für Forst- und Waldwege an der Ostsee reichts


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Juli 2015)

Also optisch ist das Bike erste Sahne 
Was hast du da für Bremsen drauf?


----------



## downi (24. Juli 2015)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Also optisch ist das Bike erste Sahne
> Was hast du da für Bremsen drauf?


Danke 
Die Bremsen sind Bengal MB700S 160h/180v mit Avid FR-5 Bremshebel! Also guter alter Bowdenzug! 

Wollte nicht unmengen Geld ausgeben! Hat zusammen ca. 850 Euro gekostet, inkl. XTR Lager(neu irgendwas bei 23 Euro), XT Schaltung(gebraucht/neu in der Bucht), Raceface Kurbel (vorhanden), Rock Shox Reba 2014 (neu für 270 Euro), ein paar günstige Carbon-Teile und fertig war der Lack. Wollte eigentlich mein hellblaues Fargo aufbauen, das muss noch warten, weil ich es als B+-Urban-Bike aufbauen will und das teurer wird. Und wie es so kommt, kommt mir gerade noch ein Rahmen in die Quere den ich aufbauen will ...


----------



## daVe_87 (25. Juli 2015)

Kleine Tour während des Heimaturlaubs.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Juli 2015)

Mittlerweile etwas trail-orientierter mit Reverb Stealth, breiterem Lenker und neuen XT-Bremshebeln (etwas mehr Power und bessere Dosierung als die alten XTR). 
Außerdem wurden X.0-Schaltwerk und X.0-Gripshift gegen XT-Schaltwerk und XT-Schalter (beides mit Alu gepimpt) getauscht. Wenns ruppig wird, lässt es sich damit einfach sicherer und präziser schalten.


----------



## Muddybiker (26. Juli 2015)

Ohne Worte ...


----------



## Muddybiker (20. August 2015)

12,6 Kg ...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2015)

ist der rahmen vielleicht etwa zu lang?


----------



## Triturbo (23. August 2015)

Moin,

hier mein GT Zaskar Trainingsrad und Daily Driver für den Weg zum einkaufen bis Urlaub.





Artgerechte Haltung auf Rügen gab es dieses Jahr auch schon. In 3 Wochen schon 450km gepfiffen 


(Muss an dieser Stelle die Tektro Auriga loben. Lag Jahre im Keller, einmal Bremsbeläge überarbeitet und Scheiben gesäubert, bremst absolut gut! Dafür hat die RS Dart ein Losbrechmoment wie ne Starrgabel. Frage mich, wer bei solcher Gabel ein Lock out braucht )

Ride on


----------



## ostseeracer (24. August 2015)

Odertalsperre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (24. August 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mein GT Zaskar Trainingsrad und Daily Driver für den Weg zum einkaufen bis Urlaub.
> 
> ...


Schöne Radl. Der Lenker sieht schön klein und knubbelig aus. Mit der kameraposition noch kleiner.


----------



## Triturbo (25. August 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Schöne Radl. Der Lenker sieht schön klein und knubbelig aus. Mit der kameraposition noch kleiner.



Danke, ja der Lenker ist schmal (620mm). Aber da ich es im Alltag und damit auch viel in der Stadt bewege, würde mich ein breiter Lenker oft stören. Auch fahre ich schon ewig im 640 oder 660mm Bereich und war immer zufrieden.


----------



## bugfix (31. August 2015)

Hab gestern meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Aufbau unternommen, war trotz teils zermürbender Hitze immer noch spaßig:









Musste anfangs nach sage und schreibe 5km Strecke umdrehen, weil sich der Sattel löste und ich keinen passenden Inbus dabei hatte. Top Vorbereitung sieht anders aus


----------



## the donkey (5. September 2015)

Hier darf es auch noch rein


----------



## Hanxs (12. September 2015)

Mein KTM Ultra Flite.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dor michü (24. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie gefällt der gelbe Vorbau! 

Die Kurbel hingegen würde ich gegen eine schwarze ersetzen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2015)

Mir gefällt er auch. Vor allem fährt er sich auch gut (2 cm kürzer als der alte bei gleichem Winkel).
Die Kurbel bleibt. Ich möchte an dem Rad nicht so viel Schwarz haben. Und meine Hone-Kurbel habe ich vor wenigen Tagen gerade verkauft, habe also auch keine schwarze Kurbel mehr da


----------



## AngryApe (26. Oktober 2015)

Eigenlich etwas mehr als CC aber hier passts irgendwie auch rein 

--> On One Parkwood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosehh (2. November 2015)




----------



## H.R. (3. November 2015)

so muss es nach einem Wochenende aussehen ...


----------



## EvilEvo (4. November 2015)

@ H.R. Dein Rad sieht doch immer so aus


----------



## Radsatz (5. November 2015)

so stellten sich die US Boys 1990 ein Cross Bike vor Diamond Back Overdrive


----------



## Radsatz (5. November 2015)

Und so siehts  vorne aus,ach ja in Stahl u 11,8 Kg


----------



## WvN (26. November 2015)

Ziemlich feine Bikes dabei. Da will ich mich mit meinem 2006er Ghost SE mal anschließen.




Etwas schmutzig ist es ja, aber das gehört sich ja auch so im Herbst 

Edit:
Hier mal noch eine etwas ältere Ausbaustufe. 


 
Seit dem hat sich doch einiges getan.

Und bald folgt hoffentlich der nächste Schritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattiszwerg (29. November 2015)

Meine Winter- und Arbeitswegschlürre, FOCUS Whistler 27r 3.0. Low Budget muß nicht schlecht sein.

Änderungen bisher:
-Zipp SLS 130mm Vorbau
-Bremscheiben v/h 180/160 SM-RT66
-Bremsbeläge BBB-Resin
-Gabel(XCM-DS-HLO) funtionsfähig gemacht.

Details zur Gabel:
-komplett entfettet,aber richtig!!
-"Lakritzstange" um 3cm gekürzt
-die 4 Längsnasen an der "Lak...." entfernt,
und siehe da, die Gabel funktioniert sogar. Federweg von ca.75mm, schluckt die Schläge ganz geschmeidig.

Fragen? Fragt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Dezember 2015)

130mm-Vorbau - bist Du solch ein Sitzriese?


----------



## mattiszwerg (2. Dezember 2015)

was ist ein sitzriese? 187cm höhe mit 'ner 95er schrittlänge. ist da mein oberkörper zu lang? ich weiß es nicht.

saß im allgemeinen mit dem originalen 90er vorbau zu verkrampft auf dem rad, nackenschmerzen und einschlafende hände. geo vom jetzigen mit dem 130er ist die gleiche wie zu meinem alten, obwohl beim alten die radgröße eine nummer kleiner und rahmen eine nummer größer war.


----------



## Eifeljojo (3. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein Arbeitsgerät. Sehr stark überarbeitetes Cannondale F5.


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2015)

Habe gestern Aufkleber auf meinen Rahmen geklebt. Sollte ja als Werbefläche dienen. Dass es ein Big Forest ist, wurde auch nicht unterschlagen.


----------



## WvN (5. Dezember 2015)

@InoX, was ist das denn für ein Sitzrohr?!?


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2015)

Ist einfach nur eine integrierte Sattelstütze (ISP). Der Aufsatz ist von Ritchey.

Ich verstelle meinen Sattel eh nicht im der Höhe also muss ich es auch nicht können.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe gestern Aufkleber auf meinen Darm geklebt.


ok, aber nicht noch mehr einzelheiten.


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, aber nicht noch mehr einzelheiten.



Bist du nicht interessiert?

Verdammtes Handy


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Dezember 2015)

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch einige Details:
Ein Bike dieser Art fahre ich seit 2003, seitdem habe ich die Speedhub. Der Gepäckträger dient hauptsächlich als Schmutzfänger, saut auch die Mitfahrer in der Gruppe nicht so zu, außerdem dient er als zusätzliche Abstützung für die Speedhub.
Seit diesem Monat fahre ich hinten eine HS33R, passt am Lenker gut zu dem MT2 Hebel der Scheibenbremse und die Bremse ist als Felgenbremse so wie so eine Wucht, fahre Magura HS seit 1995.
Ich bin lange mit kurzem, geraden Lenker gefahren, dazu 80mm Gabel, nach Umbau auf die 100mm musste ich das anpassen.
Einen Lenker mit backsweep , kürzerer Vorbau und Absenkung durch die Entfernung eines Spacers brachten ein gutes Resultat.
Jetzt sind Strecken auch über 100km ohne Verspannungen im Schulterbereich möglich.
Das Bike wird hauptsächlich auf normalen Feld- Wald und schmalen Asphaltwegen zum Kilometerfressen eingesetzt, als Winter- und Schlechtwetter-Bike.


----------



## EvilEvo (10. Dezember 2015)

Finde das Bike richtig cool als ultrasolides Touren-MTB! Sehr durchdachter Aufbau, aber die Kettenspannung sieht mir etwas schwach aus, kann das sein?


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo EvilEvo,
das ist der einzige Schwachpunkt am ganzen Bike. Obwohl die Kettenlinie 100% stimmt, ich schon fette Bahnradketten ausprobiert habe, immer ein kleines Ärgernis.
Aber pille palle...


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du keinen Spanner verbauen?,hast


----------



## Deleted 213630 (11. Dezember 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Kannst du keinen Spanner verbauen?,hast


Sähe alles zu "verfrickelt" aus, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mal etwas Schönes gebaut?


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2015)

Gäbe den Trickstuff Exzentriker oder Kettenspanner mit einer Rolle. Könntest auch eine Halflinkkette testen.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## sb9999 (13. Dezember 2015)

Mein Rad für Touren, Konditionsgebolze und gelegentliche Trailrunden:




Zum größten Teil Resteverwertung von meinen Haupträdern. Das Rad war mal ein Radon ZR Race Alu. Inzwischen ist bis auf den Umwerfer kein Teil mehr Original, selbst der Rahmen ist schon der zweite (erst grün Pulver, jetzt schwarz Eloxal).  

Teileliste:
Radon ZR Race 29
Reba Dual Air
Spank Oozy
Syntace Anbauteile
Sram X.9 und SLX 9fach
Elixir CR
Rote Ritchey Teile: Pro Pedale und WCS Steuersatz
Gewicht knappe 11kg so wie es da steht, aber das ist Nebensache.

Hier noch mal im Wintersetup, mit der alten inzwischen kaputten Noir Kurbel:


----------



## Schwatten (13. Dezember 2015)

To.S. schrieb:


> Sähe alles zu "verfrickelt" aus, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mal etwas Schönes gebaut?


An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die Rohloff auch mit Spanner und langer Drehmomentstütze. Es gibt sicher schönere Lösungen, dafür ist es absolut wartungsarm. Ich muss jetzt nach 3 Jahren ein paar Glieder aus der Kette nehmen, damit die Spannung wieder passt. Ansonsten schmiere ich hin und wieder ein bisken Kettenspray drauf. Das wars an Wartung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (13. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Deleted 213630 (14. Dezember 2015)

Schwatten schrieb:


> An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die Rohloff auch mit Spanner und langer Drehmomentstütze. Es gibt sicher schönere Lösungen, dafür ist es absolut wartungsarm. Ich muss jetzt nach 3 Jahren ein paar Glieder aus der Kette nehmen, damit die Spannung wieder passt. Ansonsten schmiere ich hin und wieder ein bisken Kettenspray drauf. Das wars an Wartung.


Hallo,
ich sehe immer meine drei Bikes zusammen als Kostenfaktor. Sobald eine Kette der beiden Kettenschaltungen auch nur bisschen Verschleiss zeigt, kommt sie an mein Speedhub-Bike und wird dort aufgebraucht. 
Dieser Riesen-Prügel von Drehmomentstütze kommt mir nicht an`s Bike, der Gepäckträger ist praktischer.


----------



## mattiszwerg (16. Dezember 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


>


Geiles Teil so ein Klein. Damit spart man sich defintiv das Gewicht des Fahrradschlosses wenn man damit unterwegs ist.


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (23. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein gebraucht gekauftes Flash F1 Alu.Hat kaum Gebrauchsspuren und mit 10,8 kg in Größe M noch reichlich Luft nach oben.Leichtbau Vorschläge sind mir stets willkommen.Carbon Flatbar und Mavic Crossmax SL sind schon verbaut.



Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radsatz (23. Dezember 2015)

für den Hund hab ich das noch robust u wartungsarm


----------



## Deleted 213630 (24. Dezember 2015)

Schön, das auch der Hund MTB fährt..

Das Einzige, was mich immer nervt, sind die fetten Schriftzüge an den Rahmen. Warum pappen die sowas auch noch an das Sitzrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (24. Dezember 2015)

To.S. schrieb:


> Schön, das auch der Hund MTB fährt..
> 
> Das Einzige, was mich immer nervt, sind die fetten Schriftzüge an den Rahmen. Warum pappen die sowas auch noch an das Sitzrohr?



Wenns nervt dann pul sie ab


----------



## Deleted 213630 (24. Dezember 2015)

Mist Arbeit, habe ich schon mal an einer Gabel gemacht.
Es gibt Hersteller, da kann man Rahmen ohne Aufkleber bekommen.


----------



## spark60 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte lange Zeit ein Scott Spark60 gefahren. Dieses Jahr gönnte ich mir das Cannondale Scalpel 29, Carbon 3.
Das Rad fährt sich echt scharf.
Ich hatte auch zwei Top Modelle der Konkurrenz gefahren.
-  Nein, das Bike ist es! -
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit und genieße den Komfort der Lefty und dem Remote-Control beider Dämpfer.
Das 29er fährt sich auf meinen bevorzugten Wegen besser als mein altes 26er.


----------



## bugfix (31. Dezember 2015)

Im alten Jahr noch eine letzte Tour gemacht


----------



## Deleted 213630 (1. Januar 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Im alten Jahr noch eine letzte Tour gemacht


Schönes Bike
Ein Müsing hatte ich auch mal, ein Barancos, von 1994 bis 2002.
Damals gab es noch die Folter-Geometrie, bergauf war es eine Macht, runter die Hölle...


----------



## oneeasy (1. Januar 2016)

So war gestern auch noch mal Unterwegs mit neuer Gabel, Scheibenbremsen, Klickpedale und auf 1x10 umgestellt. Ich bin richtig zufrieden mit dem Bike passt echt wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Januar 2016)

Hübsches Rad!
Nur: Lässt sich die Bremsleitung hinten echt nur so verlegen?


----------



## oneeasy (2. Januar 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hübsches Rad!
> Nur: Lässt sich die Bremsleitung hinten echt nur so verlegen?


Nee hast natürlich recht, da sollte ich mal ran gehen. Liegt 1. an der Stellung (Leitungsanschluss am Kolben) und an der zu langen Leitung. Ja da werde ich heute mal dran gehen. Manchmal ist es eben gut wenn andere mal ein Blick drauf werfen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Januar 2016)

Prima! Ja, gibt so paar Sachen, die man vor sich her schiebt, kenne ich. 
Dachte nur: Eine hochwertige Bremse ohne drehbaren Leitungsanschluss?


----------



## vokh (19. Januar 2016)

Das war noch diesen Herbst, nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber das schönste Bild das ich habe.

Darunter die aktuelle Variante für die dunkle Jahreszeit aus einer anderen Perspektive. auch mit neuen Reifen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. Januar 2016)

Ich finde diese Rahmenform der Bergamont-Fullys ja klasse  Die Lampe verspricht artgerechte Winterhaltung 
Erinnert mich an meine alte Stein-Maschine


----------



## Schmidt6654 (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## EvilEvo (28. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre nach wie vor mein total zurückgebliebenes, technisch überaltertes 26" Cube Reaction, mit unzumutbaren 27 Gängen und viel zu schmalem 580mm Lenker.
Alles in allem kann man sich damit an der Eisdiele nur noch schämen und mit 8,79Kg ist es auch vieeel zu schwer, um noch bei irgendeinem Hobby-Dorf-Rennen mithalten zu können  Eigentlich sollte ich´s verschrotten...

...aber nach zig Probefahrten mit allen möglichen Bikes finde ich dieses Gerät nach wie vor ideal auf meine Ansprüche angepasst


----------



## TrailProf (30. Januar 2016)

Meine Interpretation eines Wald-Feld-Straßen-Tourers fürs Frauchen.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden um es ausgiebig einzufahren.


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2016)

Cooles Teil hast du da für deine Holde aufgebaut. Die Pedale würde ich auch noch tauschen. Die PDM 324 sind einfach die hässlichsten Dual-Pedale, die es gibt. Würde entweder die neuen XT PD-T780 oder Exustar E-PM86 drauf machen


----------



## TrailProf (31. Januar 2016)

@EvilEvo 
Stimmt, aber die sind nicht nur hässlich, sondern zusätzlich auch noch bleischwer .
Für's Probefahren sind die erstmal OK, müssen aber später wieder in die "Grabbelkiste" zurück.
Die XT PD-T780 kannte ich bisher nicht, die sehen gar nicht schlecht aus und sind mit ca. 390gr. auch relativ leicht.
-> stehen auf der Merkliste, danke für den Tip .


----------



## EvilEvo (31. Januar 2016)

Gern geschehen und stimmt, die PDM324 kann man auch gut als Wurfgeschoss verwenden, über 500g das paar, wenn ich mich recht entsinne  
Die T780 sind zwar aus dem Trekking-Bereich, aber ich denke für Ladies im Cross Country Einsatz reichen die dicke.


----------



## Radsatz (31. Januar 2016)

und nochmal das DB im techn.Endstand


----------



## vokh (2. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich fahre nach wie vor mein total zurückgebliebenes, technisch überaltertes 26" Cube Reaction, mit unzumutbaren 27 Gängen und viel zu schmalem 580mm Lenker.
> Alles in allem kann man sich damit an der Eisdiele nur noch schämen und mit 8,79Kg ist es auch vieeel zu schwer, um noch bei irgendeinem Hobby-Dorf-Rennen mithalten zu können  Eigentlich sollte ich´s verschrotten...
> 
> ...aber nach zig Probefahrten mit allen möglichen Bikes finde ich dieses Gerät nach wie vor ideal auf meine Ansprüche angepasst
> ...



Sieht doch aber nach nem guten Bike aus! 

Letztendlich gilt eh die zwar etwas abgedroschene Weisheit, dass nicht immer das Neuste das beste ist, sondern man selbst damit seinen Spaß haben und klar kommen muss. 

Gerade wenn's ums Freizeit-Radeln geht hat eh jeder seine eigenen Ansprüche, je nach Fahrgewohnheit und Strecken. 
Darum bin ich auch durchaus glücklich mit meinem alten aber noch überaus fittem CC-Fully. 
Trifft ziemlich genau das, was ich auch bei meinen üblichen Touren gebrauchen kann. Und das Feeling stimmt! Darauf kommt's ja schließlich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HigSeven (14. Februar 2016)

Hier mein neues
Gerade fertig zusammen gebaut.
Müsing Offroad Race Carbon Rahmen noch ohne Aufkleber
Rock Shox Sid XX
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
Truvativ stylo Worldcup Vorbau
Syntace Vector 7075 Lenker


 

 Mit der Schaltgruppen Combi aus Xtr Schaltwerk, XT Kassette und Kette und Sram X0 Kurbel bin ich bisher gut zu frieden.

Das einzige was bis April noch kommen wird ist eine XTR Race Bremse dann ist es fertig.

Beiläufig :

Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich einen Müsing Aufkleber für den Rahmen bekommen kann ?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2016)

das chainsuckblech kannst du auch weglassen, da es an dieser position keinen nutzen hat.


----------



## Artos (14. Februar 2016)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Hier mein neues
> Gerade fertig zusammen gebaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 463177



...dein Hinterreifen ist verkehrt herum montiert (siehe Pfeil auf der Flanke), oder ist das Absicht ?

greetz
der art


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Februar 2016)

Die Farbe ist ja der Hammer 



vokh schrieb:


> Sieht doch aber nach nem guten Bike aus!
> 
> Letztendlich gilt eh die zwar etwas abgedroschene Weisheit, dass nicht immer das Neuste das beste ist, sondern man selbst damit seinen Spaß haben und klar kommen muss.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön, das Rad wird ja nicht nur zum Freizeit-Radeln genutzt. Das Bike stammt noch aus meinen Zeiten als Werksfahrer bei Cube und wird nach wie vor im Renneinsatz gequält


----------



## HigSeven (14. Februar 2016)

Ja der hintere Mantel ist falsch aufgezogen ....
Ist aber schon getauscht ist beim ersten aufziehen gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2016)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich einen Müsing Aufkleber für den Rahmen bekommen kann ?


Vielleicht... bei Müsing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi0815 (15. Februar 2016)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Hier mein neues
> Gerade fertig zusammen gebaut.
> Müsing Offroad Race Carbon Rahmen noch ohne Aufkleber
> Rock Shox Sid XX
> ...


seltsame sitzposition.
pedalen bleiben?


----------



## HigSeven (15. Februar 2016)

Inwieweit komische Sattel Position ? 

Die padelen sind sau schwer bleiben aber erst mal ... 

Kommen später mal neu 

Und bei Müsing werde ich dann mal anfragen wegen den Aufklebern


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2016)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Inwieweit komische Sattel Position ?


Ich denke, dass der sehr weit nach hinten geschobene Sattel gemeint ist.


----------



## lumpi0815 (15. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der sehr weit nach hinten geschobene Sattel gemeint ist.


ja. du sitzt weit hinten und sehr gestreckt.
so schwere pedalen in Verbindung mit leichten Bauteilen machen schon fast traurig. das ist wie ein Porsche mit stahlfelgen. klar kann man machen.


----------



## HigSeven (15. Februar 2016)

Ich komm super mit der Position zurecht ;D

Was die Pedalen und die restlichen schweren Teile betrifft die werden nach und nach gegen leichtere und bessere Versionen getauscht, nur leider am ende des Geldes noch soviel zu tun.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2016)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Ich komm super mit der Position zurecht ;D


Guck mal, ob das Gestell noch innerhalb der Skala geklemmt ist...


----------



## TrailProf (16. Februar 2016)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Beiläufig :
> Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich einen Müsing Aufkleber für den Rahmen bekommen kann ?



Ich finds schön, gerade ohne jegliche Aufkleber.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Februar 2016)

Wie sich doch die Sehgewohnheiten ändern: Irgendwie ist man bei Mountainbikes solch kurzen Sattelstützenauszug nicht mehr gewohnt.

Der Aufbau ist aber schick, insbesondere auch der unifarben-bunte Rahmen.  

Das Cube ist echt so leicht in dem Aufbau? Sind die 8,8 kg mit Pedalen gewogen? Da sieht man, wieviel ein leichter Rahmen ausmacht!


----------



## EvilEvo (17. Februar 2016)

Meinst du meins? Ist mit Pedalen, einige Komponenten wurden auch baulich verändert, um Gewicht zu sparen.

Im Sommer Fahre ich Furious Fred, dann hat es 8705g. Eine neue Sattelklemme mit 11g habe ich hier noch liegen, die ist in der Aufstellung auch noch nicht bei.

Alle Komponenten wurden mit Küchenwaage gewogen




Wie gesagt, mir erklären "Experten" immer, dass das Rad ja viel zu schwer ist...


----------



## alli333i (17. Februar 2016)

Also ich finde sub 9kg absolut leicht genug 

wenn ich da an meine 14kg Gurke denke.... Aber bei guten 100kg Fahrer schreibt man Leichtbau sowieso eher klein 

Was wiegst du denn so ganz grob, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (17. Februar 2016)

Kampfbereit mit Klamotten 62Kg  Prinzipiell könnte ich an Leichtbau wohl alles ausreizen. Mein Aufbau hat allerdings auch Kompromisse in Sachen Komfort und vor allem im Preis


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Meinst du meins? Ist mit Pedalen, einige Komponenten wurden auch baulich verändert, um Gewicht zu sparen.


Ja, meinte ich. Weil ich auf den ersten Blick nicht so viele Leichtbauteile erkennen konnte und verglichen habe mit meinem Germans, bei dem ich schon ziemlichen Aufwand betrieben hatte, aber bei weitem nicht in die Regionen kam. Aber das ist halt ein Stahlrahmen in 22".

Finde das Gewicht sehr gut für ein Rad ohne Modellbau-Kompromisse/Bankraub!


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Februar 2016)

Gestern nach einigen Monaten mal wieder mit meinem Giant Anthem Gassi gefahren.


----------



## oneeasy (19. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich fahre nach wie vor mein total zurückgebliebenes, technisch überaltertes 26" Cube Reaction, mit unzumutbaren 27 Gängen und viel zu schmalem 580mm Lenker.
> Alles in allem kann man sich damit an der Eisdiele nur noch schämen und mit 8,79Kg ist es auch vieeel zu schwer, um noch bei irgendeinem Hobby-Dorf-Rennen mithalten zu können  Eigentlich sollte ich´s verschrotten...
> 
> ...aber nach zig Probefahrten mit allen möglichen Bikes finde ich dieses Gerät nach wie vor ideal auf meine Ansprüche angepasst
> ...



wenn man den heutigen Firmen/Medien glaubt, ist es mittlerweile unmöglich mit einem 26" Bike und dann auch mit 3x9fach zu fahren. Höchstens mal zum Bäcker, das wird gerade noch gehen .......ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie ich mit so etwas ein Alpencross gefahren bin  das ganze wird echt übertrieben und ich bin auch froh auch noch so ein überaltertes Bike zu haben, macht immer noch spaß.
Aber weil du das gerade angesprochen hast: "Jedermanrennen"  da ist ja jeder 2te mit Top Material und neuestem Gerät am Start ( ist auch ok, also nicht falsch verstehen) aber da wirst du schon komisch angeschaut mit sooooo einem "alten Ding"  

Schönes Bike haste


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Februar 2016)

Bin gestern noch mit nem Kollegen gefahren der ein "steinaltes"26" CD Scalpel fährt. Hat mich teilweise einfach stehen lassen bergauf. Umgekehrt muss man aber feststellen das 29" ne gute Erfindung ist da es bergab deutlich schneller geht.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (19. Februar 2016)

mein 26er ist bergauf nicht anders als mein 29er. Bergab und gerade Strecken geht das 29er besser. Mit dem 26er machen aber technische Strecken mehr fun.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2016)

@Hendrik: Sehr schöne Specis hast du da, beides Epic´s? Das Epic ist in Sachen Fahrverhalten ein Spitzen-Bike.



oneeasy schrieb:


> wenn man den heutigen Firmen/Medien glaubt, ist es mittlerweile unmöglich mit einem 26" Bike und dann auch mit 3x9fach zu fahren. Höchstens mal zum Bäcker, das wird gerade noch gehen .......ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie ich mit so etwas ein Alpencross gefahren bin  das ganze wird echt übertrieben und ich bin auch froh auch noch so ein überaltertes Bike zu haben, macht immer noch spaß.
> Aber weil du das gerade angesprochen hast: "Jedermanrennen"  da ist ja jeder 2te mit Top Material und neuestem Gerät am Start ( ist auch ok, also nicht falsch verstehen) aber da wirst du schon komisch angeschaut mit sooooo einem "alten Ding"
> 
> Schönes Bike haste



Dankeschön!

Das stimmt, gerade bei Jedermann-Rennen sieht man eben Hobbyfahrer mit Spitzenmaterial. Das finde ich auch gut so. Jeder soll das fahren, was er gut findet und womit er zurecht kommt 
Gottseidank entscheidet eben dsa Gerät nur zweitrangig das Rennen 



onkeldueres schrieb:


> Bin gestern noch mit nem Kollegen gefahren der ein "steinaltes"26" CD Scalpel fährt. Hat mich teilweise einfach stehen lassen bergauf. Umgekehrt muss man aber feststellen das 29" ne gute Erfindung ist da es bergab deutlich schneller geht.



So und nicht anders kenne ich das auch von gemeinsamen Touren. ein 29er ist einfach, physikalisch bedingt, träger bergauf. In der Abfahrt kann es dann seine Vorteile klar ausspielen.
Sobald es aber technisch und verwinkelt wird, hat ein 29er einfach keine Chance gegen 26er 


Für mich gibt es dann noch das leidige Problem, dass 29er bei meiner Körpergröße einfach viel zu groß sind. Wenn ich ein 29er fahre, habe ich immer das Gefühl, im Bike zu sitzen, das suggeriert mir ein falsches Sicherheitsgefühl und das Bike wird mir zu unhandlich.
Im übrigen finde ich gerade für Großgewachsene 29er eine tolle Option, nicht zuletzt kommt es ja auch der Optik des Bikes zugute.

Mein Motto: Fahrt, was euch gefällt und lasst andere fahren, was denen gefällt


----------



## CreepingDeath (19. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Hendrik: Sehr schöne Specis hast du da, beides Epic´s? Das Epic ist in Sachen Fahrverhalten ein Spitzen-Bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst Du wirklich, dass das Gefühl "im Rad zu sitzen" größenbedingt ist? Ich glaube eigentich, dass das von den Produzenten gewollt - wenn auch für den Fahrer zunächst ungewohnt - ist. Wie klein bist Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (19. Februar 2016)

Sommerreifen sind drauf 
Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl noch auf 1*10 oder 1*11 umrüsten und die Pedale tauschen.


----------



## JensDey (19. Februar 2016)

hier scheint es ja mehr old school zu geben als im Classics-Bereich
Da darf ich nicht fehlen.




Gabel ist eine Laurin 130 FCR, die ich absenken kann. Ist für Uphill extrem nützlich.
Warum man etwas anderes, als die guten 26", ist mir unklar. Bin aber auch noch nicht im Gelände 27" gefaren. Musste heute im b.o.c. erfahren, dass 26"er Jugend-Bikes sind. Mal schnell in den Jungbrunnen gehüpft.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, dass das Gefühl "im Rad zu sitzen" größenbedingt ist? Ich glaube eigentich, dass das von den Produzenten gewollt - wenn auch für den Fahrer zunächst ungewohnt - ist. Wie klein bist Du denn?



Du hast recht, dieses Fahrgefühl kommt daher, dass die Geometrie dies vermittelt, liegt weniger an kleinen Ramen. Ich bin 1,74m und tendiere immer zu kleineren Rahmen.

@help: Schöne CC-Feile, sieht auch nicht gerade schwer aus 

@JensDey: Wie groß ist bei der XTR das große KB? Sieht ja fast wie beim Rennrad aus, oder ist man den Anblick aufgrund vieler Ein/Zweifach-Kurbeln nicht mehr gewöhnt?


----------



## JensDey (19. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wie groß ist bei der XTR das große KB? Sieht ja fast wie beim Rennrad aus, oder ist man den Anblick aufgrund vieler Ein/Zweifach-Kurbeln nicht mehr gewöhnt?


Keine Ahnung: zu groß. Ich brauche es gar nicht. Ich habe schon überlegt, wie es kostenneutral loswerde.
Mir macht eher das kleine Sorgen, denn das hat 26 Zähne, die nach oben manchmal richtig wehtun.
Bin wirklich am Grübeln auf 2 Blätter zu gehen. Dafür brauche ich aber eine neue Kurbel und des koscht halt wieder.


----------



## help (19. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Du hast recht, dieses Fahrgefühl kommt daher, dass die Geometrie dies vermittelt, liegt weniger an kleinen Ramen. Ich bin 1,74m und tendiere immer zu kleineren Rahmen.
> 
> @help: Schöne CC-Feile, sieht auch nicht gerade schwer aus
> 
> @JensDey: Wie groß ist bei der XTR das große KB? Sieht ja fast wie beim Rennrad aus, oder ist man den Anblick aufgrund vieler Ein/Zweifach-Kurbeln nicht mehr gewöhnt?


Ich weiß leider nicht was es wiegt^^
War ja vorher mal ein Radon...
Naja da geht noch 1kg, mehr will ich gar nicht


----------



## Velo-Werker (19. Februar 2016)

Das ist meine Maschine! Der Laufradsatz ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell, aber mit diesem Gerät starte ich in die neue Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Meinst du meins? Ist mit Pedalen, einige Komponenten wurden auch baulich verändert, um Gewicht zu sparen.
> 
> Im Sommer Fahre ich Furious Fred, dann hat es 8705g. Eine neue Sattelklemme mit 11g habe ich hier noch liegen, die ist in der Aufstellung auch noch nicht bei.
> 
> ...



Hast du tatsächlich einen SLR TT der wirklich nur die angegebenen 135 Gramm wiegt? Meiner wiegt immerhin 149 g und so kenne ich die auch sonst.


----------



## mape1983 (21. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> @Hendrik:
> 
> 
> Für mich gibt es dann noch das leidige Problem, dass 29er bei meiner Körpergröße einfach viel zu groß sind. Wenn ich ein 29er fahre, habe ich immer das Gefühl, im Bike zu sitzen, das suggeriert mir ein falsches Sicherheitsgefühl und das Bike wird mir zu unhandlich.
> ...



Etwas Offtopic, aber es passt gerade so schön  Ich liebe auch die 26" Größe.  Bei 165cm ist alles andere glaube auch einfach Murks.  Fühle mich schon auf dem Rennrad nur zu 98% wohl.
Nächste Woche gibt es auch ein Bild, versprochen!


----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Mit 1,77 wäre bei mir die Körpergröße nicht das Hindernis. 
Ich habe mit >26" schlicht keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Velo-Werker (21. Februar 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mit 1,77 wäre bei mir die Körpergröße nicht das Hindernis.
> Ich habe mit >26" schlicht keine Erfahrung.



Ich mit meinen 173cm bin nun auch kein Riese. Aber 27.5" ist für mich das Optimum. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen mal die größeren Laufräder zu testen.
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es immer ulkig, wenn Frauen <165cm auf nem 29er sitzen . Das Fahrrad muss zur Körpergröße passen und nicht die Laufradgröße zum Trend!


----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, mein Retro hat eben 26" und 27" hatte ich noch nicht unterm Popo. Außer im Shop. 
Das ist der Unterschied zu den 90ern: es gibt jetzt unterschiedliche Radgrößen für unterschiedlichen Körpergrößen.


----------



## alli333i (21. Februar 2016)

Mistwetter-Handypics gefällig?





 



EDIT: bin ca 195cm, 90er SL und komme mit nem 52er Sitzrohr und 26" halbwegs zurecht. Im Nachhinein hätte es ruhig noch eine Größe mehr sein dürfen, das aber primär, weil der Rahmen erstaunlich kurz baut 

29" schließe ich der Optik halber kategorisch aus, aber ein neues Radl könnte durchaus ein 27,5er werden. Man kriegt ja sowieso nix anderes mehr


----------



## JensDey (21. Februar 2016)

Ja mit so ner langen Sattelstütze sieht es schon seltsam aus. 
Vorbau 120mm? Echt 80/90er-Style


----------



## alli333i (21. Februar 2016)

Sattelstütze ist "nur" eine 350er und zu ca 230mm ausgezogen. Ich finde, das geht noch, da habe ich (auch hier) schon ganz Anderes gesehen.

Vorbau sind 110mm. Und der war da sogar "serienmäßig" drauf. Anscheinend wussten die bei Ghost, dass der Rahmen irgenwie zu kurz geraten ist 

Ich habe nämlich bei 520mm Sitzrohr gerade einmal 580mm Oberrohrlänge, und das direkt am Rahmen gemessen, nicht in der waagerechten darüber! Evtl kann ich da mit ein oder zwei Zentimetern weiter nach hinten versetztem Sattel noch was gut machen.

Was mir tatsächlich gefallen würde, ist ein breiterer Lenker. Der jetzige hat ca 620mm, ich wünsche mir eher 680 und weniger backsweep.

Abfahrten gehen damit auch ganz gut, dann halt mit Sattel ganz drin.

Aus heutiger Sicht hätte man sicherlich anders kaufen können, aber 2009 gabs afaik noch kein 650b und die 29er wurden verschrieen 

Bei den paar hundert Kilometern, die ich im Jahr fahre, lohnt sich eine Neuanschaffung auch einfach nicht. Motorrad will auch bezahlt werden!


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2016)

Von 2009 ist dein Ghost schon? Das hätte ich aber jünger geschätzt. An sich würde wohl ein 27,5er bei einer Neuanschaffung Sinn machen. Aber wenn das Rad passt, fahren 

@Velo-Werker : Sieht auch schmuck aus, die Bremsleitung hinten finde ich bedenklich verlegt. Hast du mal versucht, die Leitung innen an der Kettenstrebe langzulegen? Die Leitung ist so doch arg gefährdet.


----------



## alli333i (21. Februar 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Von 2009 ist dein Ghost schon? Das hätte ich aber jünger geschätzt.



du schätzt richtig: das Rad selbst ist ein 2010er Modell 

Aber der Kaufvertrag ist noch von 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (22. Februar 2016)

@Velo-Werker 
schönes Bike, sehr clean.
Aber *EvilEvo* hat recht. Die hintere Bremsleitung sollte ungefähr so verlegt werden:


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2016)

warum dieser riesen bogen?


----------



## lumpi0815 (23. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> warum dieser riesen bogen?


weil das ein 0° abgang der bremsleitung ist.


----------



## Velo-Werker (23. Februar 2016)

@EvilEvo Also die Befestigungsschellen sind halt alle auf der Unterseite. Optional könnte ich aber so ein Art Kettenstrebenschutz dranbasteln. Mit "bedenklich verlegt" meinst du sicher den Schutz vor Steinschlag, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2016)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> weil das ein 0° abgang der bremsleitung ist.


welchen man durchaus durch leichtes lösen der schraube drehen kann.


----------



## lumpi0815 (23. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> welchen man durchaus durch leichtes lösen der schraube drehen kann.


klär ich auf.
schau dir aber vorher nochmal einen 0°- und 90° abgang an.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2016)

wir reden aneinander vorbei!

hätte ich dich gemeint, hätte ich deinen beitrag zitiert o.ä.

somit bezieht sich mein beitrag auf den beitrag über mir.


----------



## lumpi0815 (23. Februar 2016)

ok, verstehe ich nicht. Satzzeichen retten da wohl leben.


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Februar 2016)

Velo-Werker schrieb:


> @EvilEvo Also die Befestigungsschellen sind halt alle auf der Unterseite. Optional könnte ich aber so ein Art Kettenstrebenschutz dranbasteln. Mit "bedenklich verlegt" meinst du sicher den Schutz vor Steinschlag, oder?



Jup, das meinte ich, oder halt wenn bei einem Sturz das Bike auf diese Seite fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (23. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> wir reden aneinander vorbei!
> 
> hätte ich dich gemeint, hätte ich deinen beitrag zitiert o.ä.
> 
> somit bezieht sich mein beitrag auf den beitrag über mir.



Falls du mich meinst; der Verstellbereich reicht nicht aus, um die Leitung wirklich horizontal zur Kettenstrebe zu verlegen.
Der Bogen hätte aber auch so in der Tat etwas kleiner ausfallen können, jedoch wollte ich noch etwas "Luft" haben, um die Bremse ggf. an ein anderes Bike und/oder einen breiteren Lenker montieren zu können.

@Velo-Werker
oder an einem Ast einfädeln oder Felsen hängen bleiben. Das ist mir mal im Vinschgau mit dem Schaltzug passiert, bei der Bremse wäre das echt unentspannt gewesen.


----------



## Artos (27. Februar 2016)

Heute waren ideale Bodenverhältnisse, um die Qualitäten des Hans Dampf zu testen...Ergebnis: empfehlenswert !





Ansonsten teile ich die Meinung vieler hier anwesenden, dass man auch mit einem 26" noch jede Menge Fahrspaß haben kann !!

greetz
der art


----------



## Nimron (27. Februar 2016)

Oh Gott


----------



## Nimron (27. Februar 2016)

Oh Gott


----------



## Triturbo (27. Februar 2016)

Auch in meinen Breiten war super Wetter und es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem guten alten 26er  

Leider waren manche Wege durch den tagelangen Regen und Frost unfahrbar, stellenweise war also schieben angesagt. Nach der Pause bei meinen Eltern aufm Dorf und dem säubern des Rades, fetten der Kette lief es die 20 km bis nach Hause aber wieder wie vorher  Die Deore Gruppe leistet gute Arbeit, auch bei harten Bedingungen.


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Februar 2016)

Artos schrieb:


> Heute waren ideale Bodenverhältnisse, um die Qualitäten des Hans Dampf zu testen...Ergebnis: empfehlenswert !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich halte die Hans Dampf für absolut nicht empfehlenswert in schlammigem Terrain. fahre den noch am Hinterrad und bin heut häufiger gerutscht im hinteren Bereich. vorn hab ich ihn nach der ersten schlammtour runtergeschmissen , weil er gar keinen gripp hatte. die Magic mary am Vorderrad war für mich bisher ein hervorragender matschreifen. ich hab den Eindruck, das bei den aktuellen Bedingungen selbst der highroller II besser greift als der Hans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (27. Februar 2016)

Ich habe meine Smart Sam nach der zweiten Matschtour auch getauscht gegen steinalte Pnanracer Dart/ Smoke. Konnte die nie leiden, bin aber sehr froh drum. Runter reicht der Grip des Dart häufig trotzdem nicht. -> unbedingt noch weniger Druck. Auch wenn es bei der langen Anfahrt auf Asphalt nervt.


----------



## Artos (27. Februar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich halte die Hans Dampf für absolut nicht empfehlenswert in schlammigem Terrain. fahre den noch am Hinterrad und bin heut häufiger gerutscht im hinteren Bereich. vorn hab ich ihn nach der ersten schlammtour runtergeschmissen , weil er gar keinen gripp hatte. die Magic mary am Vorderrad war für mich bisher ein hervorragender matschreifen. ich hab den Eindruck, das bei den aktuellen Bedingungen selbst der highroller II besser greift als der Hans.



Der Vergleich zum Magic mary fehlt mir leider. Der Boden war heute nur noch an einigen Stellen etwas schlammig, ansonsten fest und hart. 
In flotten Kurven hatte ich immer genug Traktion, um nicht Tempo rausnehmen zu müssen...

greetz
der art


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Februar 2016)

wie mir heut meine Mitfahrer berichteten, sei der Hans wohl für trockenes Gelände ausgezeichnet geeignet. ich war heut im sonnigen aber hier und da recht schlammigen Gelände unterwegs.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Februar 2016)

Ich hab heut übrigens Furious Fred drauf gemacht


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. März 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Smart Sam nach der zweiten Matschtour auch getauscht gegen steinalte Pnanracer Dart/ Smoke. Konnte die nie leiden, bin aber sehr froh drum. Runter reicht der Grip des Dart häufig trotzdem nicht. -> unbedingt noch weniger Druck. Auch wenn es bei der langen Anfahrt auf Asphalt nervt.


Ich würde halt zunächst aufpumpen und nach der Asphaltanfahrt etwas Luft auslassen.


----------



## JensDey (1. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ich würde halt zunächst aufpumpen und nach der Asphaltanfahrt etwas Luft auslassen.


Daran habe ich auch gedacht, aber das würde ich jetzt tatsächlich nie machen.


----------



## H.R. (2. März 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich hab heut übrigens Furious Fred drauf gemacht



Du fliegst mit Deinen paar Kg ja auch nur über den Matsch, das es völlig egal ist, welcher Reifen den Matsch *nicht* berührt.....


----------



## EvilEvo (2. März 2016)

Für die CTF am Sonntag war der ja auch mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert


----------



## the donkey (28. März 2016)




----------



## Triturbo (28. März 2016)

Schönes Radl  Auch optisch schön abgestimmt, aber ich glaube bei der Stütze hast du was verdreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. März 2016)

Gut erkannt, die Stütze muss andersherum. Sonst aber echt ein schöner Aufbau, Glückwunsch


----------



## the donkey (28. März 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis werd ich noch drehen wobei der Klemmkopf richtig montiert ist
Und wenn ich dann dran bin werd ich gleich noch den neuen Steuersatz montieren


----------



## JensDey (31. März 2016)

Toller klassicher Aufbau.
Sagst du mal was zu Alter, Preis und Radgröße.


----------



## the donkey (31. März 2016)

Ist 26" aus 2012
Wurde von mir gebraucht im guten Zustand erstanden
Ursprünglich mit XT aufgebaut und Mavic Crossmax und Fox Fahrwerk

Ich hab prinzipiell fast alles gewechselt Antrieb ist 2x10 Sram X.0
LRS wurde Specialized Roval Control SL
Dämpfer fahre ich an allen Bikes den gleichen, Gabel find ich ganz nett
Bremse ist Formula, Thomson Anbauteile MT Zoom Lenker

Jetzt kommt noch ein Reset Steuersatz und dann mal sehen.

Preis ist angesichts der Teile sicherlich recht hoch
Nutze das überwiegend für die Übergangszeit im Sommer eher selten


----------



## AngryApe (5. September 2016)

Parkwood im "etwas" verbauten Alpen-X Setup...am Unterrohr hängt noch der Ersatzreifen


----------



## JensDey (5. September 2016)

Coole Lösung mit dem StollenMudGuard.


----------



## RAVENMAX (13. September 2016)

Hi Leute, anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem verschönertem Focus Raven Max SL...
Hoffe es gefällt Euch. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt zu den Parts oder was gemacht wurde dann schreibt doch einfach oder kommentiert nach Lust und Laune

 

 

 

 

 


Gruß aus FFM...


----------



## kreisbremser (13. September 2016)

der decalporn ist mir zu viel. Understatement fänd ich persönlich bei dem vielen Carbon attraktiver.


----------



## RAVENMAX (13. September 2016)

Hallo Kreisbremser, 

hatte ich auch überlegt da mein Rahmen aber schwarz und weiß ist fand ich die weiße Aufschrift von den Mcfk Teilen irgendwie passend...
Sind ja nur Aufkleber wenn Sie mir nicht mehr gefallen mach ich die einfach ab
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. September 2016)

Finde das ganze optisch sehr ansprechend, auch wegen der Aufkleber  Was wiegt die Rennsemmel denn?


----------



## RAVENMAX (14. September 2016)

Hi, wiegt ohne Pedalen und ohne Flaschenhalter 8,98kg.
Wenn ich mal ein gutes Angebot für die neue Sram Eagle bekomme kommt die noch dran dann werden es ca. 8,68kg sein.
Werde dann auch mit der Eagle gleich ein leichteres und besseres Innenlager verbauen.
Auch Flaschenhalter gibt es noch leichtere und mit den Ergon Griffen bin ich auch nicht im Leichtbau-Himmel aber Comfor muss eben auch sein. Das Rad fährt sich aber jetzt schon wie eine Rakete vor allem wegen der leichten Laufräder.
LG


----------



## Fortis76 (14. September 2016)

@RAVENMAX 
Wie bist du mit dem Lenker zufrieden? Ist das die 12 Grad oder 9 Grad Variante?
Vielleicht noch ein Bild von der Seite vom kompletten Rad einstellen waäre super.


----------



## RAVENMAX (14. September 2016)

Hi, bin mit dem Lenker in 9 Grad sehr zufrieden. 
Ab Werk war ja ein Concept CEX Flat Bar mit 6 Grad verbaut da hatte ich etwas Probleme mit...
LG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2016)

RAVENMAX schrieb:


> Hi Leute, anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem verschönertem Focus Raven Max SL...
> Anhang anzeigen 528521


Die obere Steuesatzkappe, bzw. das ACROS - Logo, würde ich noch gerade ausrichten.

Ebenso die Reifen zur Felge:


RAVENMAX schrieb:


> LGAnhang anzeigen 528712



Kleinkariert, aber wer so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt und Applaus will, sollte auf solche Kleinigkeiten achten.   
Ich sehe noch Potenzial an den Schrauben von Shifter und Bremsehebel, an den Griffen, den Pedalen [die Kombi werde ich sowieso NIE verstehen (wollen) ].
Einen negativen Vorbau würde MIR auc besser gefallen. Würde nicht so orthopädisch aussehen. Aber vorrangig muss es dir passen.


----------



## RAVENMAX (14. September 2016)

Servus Taunusteufel,
bin wie gesagt neu dabei und sicher gibt es immer was zu tun
Orthopädisch trifft es bei mir sehr gut! Habe ein zerstörtes Sprunggelenk und schon Früharthrose!
Das Rad macht mir einfach Freude und lässt mich meine Schmerzen manchmal vergessen. Ich werde es aber nie so fahren können wie es dem Rad gebühren würde.
Pedalen kommen noch die Syntace Numbernine2 dran; hoffe die sind ok? 
Mein Fuß in Klick-Pedalen zu stecken bekomme ich Kopfmäßig noch nicht hin...
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2016)

Alles gut, alles gut! 
Das war ja nur MEIN Feedback/mein erster Eindruck zum/vom Rad.  
Es muss DIR passen und DIR gefallen ;  wobei mein Posting ja nicht negativ zu sehen ist. 
Viel Spaß damit und ein paar schöne Stunden euch..


----------



## RAVENMAX (14. September 2016)

Jo danke!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Taunus
LG


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. September 2016)

Puuh, ordentlich Geld bei Mcfk gelassen......
Schönes Bike, wenn ich auch kein Fan von der RS1 bin.
Evtl. verschwindet sie eh wieder vom Markt, da zu teuer und eigentlich auch etwas zu schwer.
Aber das hat jetzt nix explizit mit deinem Bike zu tun!


----------



## RAVENMAX (15. September 2016)

Hi, ich liebe die RS-1!
Natürlich hätte ich die neue SID nehmen können und satte 300g einsparen können aber als EX-Motorradfahrer bin ich einfach an Upside-down Gabeln gewöhnt. Aber bei der RS-1 gibt es echt geteilte Meinungen. Manche sehen Sie als Kunstwerk an so wie ich und für andere wäre Sie nie eine Alternative
Ich bin mega happy und nur darauf kommt es an.
Verschwinden wird Sie wohl nicht ist ja immer noch bei vielen Top Bikes verbaut und vom Ansprechverhalten einfach genial.
Meine vorherige Fox Float 32 Pit4 hatte auch 1600g...
Bin aber sicher das die RS-1 leichter wird in Zukunft.
Einige Hersteller ziehen schon nach mit Upside-down Gabeln denke also eher die bleiben und entwickeln sich weiter...

LG


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. September 2016)

Tja, mal schauen, wo die innovationsfreudige Bike-Industrie sich so hin entwickelt. 
Ich finde die aktuellen Preise für eine RS-1 nur völlig abgehoben. 
Leichte Konkurrenz hat sie ja dieses Jahr ebenfalls bekommen. 
DT Swiss OPM Race, Fox 32 Float SC oder eben der neuen SID werden wir demnächst sicher des Öfteren sehen. 
Aber Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. 
Es ist ja gut, das es inzwischen so eine reichhaltige Auswahl an leichten und richtig guten 100mm Gabeln gibt.


----------



## RAVENMAX (15. September 2016)

Ja auf jeden Fall.
Habe meine nagelneu für 700€ gekauft das ist ok.
LG


----------



## EvilEvo (17. September 2016)

Da fällt mir im Übrigen auf, mein Neues war hier noch gar nicht:











Wiegt einen Hauch unter 9Kg, ein paar kleine Änderungen kommen noch.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2016)

warum diese lassos unterm tretlager?


----------



## RAVENMAX (17. September 2016)

Ist das die neue RF SL G4?

An mein Rad soll ja noch die eagle ran überlege ob die G4 dazu ran soll.
Hat jemand diese Kombi. aus eagle und SL G4?

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2016)

welches rad meinst du?

das letzte ist mit einer rotor rex bestückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAVENMAX (17. September 2016)

Sorry auf dem Handy irgendwie Next gelesen


----------



## EvilEvo (18. September 2016)

Weil noch Veränderungen anstanden, sind bereits entfernt, bzw für den Umwerfer muss das so.

Edit:


k_star schrieb:


> warum diese lassos unterm tretlager?


Habs mir noch mal angeschaut, weil´s mir auf den Bildern doch etwas spanisch vorkam. Auf dem Foto fehlen auch noch 2 Klammern für die Leitungsführung im Tretlagerbereich, daher stehen die Leitungen so weit ab.


----------



## GaryR (20. September 2016)

Dann stell ich mal mein Bike vor - ein Scott Scale 940SL aus 2016. Im Originalzustand wiegt das Bike ca. 11,40kg bei einer Rahmengröße von 53cm (XXL) und ist mit Syncros Komponenten ausgestattet. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich jedoch einiges am Bike getauscht und bin jetzt bei einem Gewicht von 10,40 kg angekommen.


----------



## Mais (24. September 2016)

wenig CC, viel Tour:


----------



## chilla13 (28. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MightyMike (22. Oktober 2016)

Mein Lector


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2016)

wie schlagen sich die reifen?


----------



## MightyMike (22. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> wie schlagen sich die reifen?



Auf trockenem Untergrund finde ich sie mega für 14€ bei Nässe war ich noch nicht unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (22. Oktober 2016)

schönes rad. die felgen könnten etwas farbe vertragen.


----------



## MightyMike (22. Oktober 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> schönes rad. die felgen könnten etwas farbe vertragen.


die sind sauschwer, überlege was als neuer LRS kommen könnte


----------



## RAVENMAX (22. Oktober 2016)

Empfehle dir meinen LRS


----------



## Northern lite (22. Oktober 2016)

so nicht mehr ganz aktuell....  Vorbau ist weiter runtergewandert und Gabelschaft ist passend gekürzt... Griffe sind jetzt weiße dann und die Storck-Sattelklemme ist dem Tune Schraubwürger gewichen


----------



## MightyMike (22. Oktober 2016)

RAVENMAX schrieb:


> Empfehle dir meinen LRS



ich sehe du fährst die RS-1 hast du die Predictive Steering Nabe oder funktioniert sie auch ohne diese spezielle Nabe? Kann man sie komplett locken oder federt die auch im Lockout ein? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## RAVENMAX (22. Oktober 2016)

Ist eine PS Narbe von Tune.
Kein kompletter LO aber für mich steif genug.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2016)

Northern lite schrieb:


> so nicht mehr ganz aktuell....  Vorbau ist weiter runtergewandert und Gabelschaft ist passend gekürzt... Griffe sind jetzt weiße dann und die Storck-Sattelklemme ist dem Tune Schraubwürger gewichen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 539619


Tolle Stimmung auf dem Bild...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> schönes rad. die felgen könnten etwas farbe vertragen.


Nö! Sie könnten aber die Ösen verlieren...

Da gibt´s noch ein paar Einsparmöglichkeiten...


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Oktober 2016)

MightyMike schrieb:


> die sind sauschwer, überlege was als neuer LRS kommen könnte


Wenn´s günstig, relativ leicht und trotzdem wertig sein soll kann ich dir die Veltec ETR Strike empfehlen. Dürfte farblich auch ziemlich gut passen.


----------



## MightyMike (23. Oktober 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wenn´s günstig, relativ leicht und trotzdem wertig sein soll kann ich dir die Veltec ETR Strike empfehlen. Dürfte farblich auch ziemlich gut passen.



besten Dank für die Empfehlung


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2016)

20 mm innenbreite, ernsthaft?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Oktober 2016)

Ein Scott Spark mal anders. Mehr zum Tourenbiken mit Trails als zum Vollgas geben über Stock und Stein


----------



## TranceRider (26. November 2016)

Meine neue CC Schleuder für 2017

Focus Black Forest Factory 29er

Kampfgewicht bei Ankunft 11,1kg ohne Pedale
Jetzt dank einiger Modifikationen aktuell 9,8kg mit Pedalen (trotz Alurahmen)


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (18. Januar 2017)

So mein erstes Bild, noch ein Kellerbild

Haibike Big Curve 27,5

- XT kpl.
- Gabel Magura TS8

- Laufräder DT Swiss M1700
- Ambauparts XLC

Folgende Änderungen stehen noch an:
- Sattel Tune Speedneedle
- Pedale Shimano PD-A 530


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Januar 2017)

Sehr gute Optik. Scheint zwar nicht allzu leicht zu sein, tippe mal ca  11 kann, aber gut zusammen gestellte Teile. XLC und XT ist grundsolide und haltbar.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (18. Januar 2017)

*So nun mit vollständigem Bild*

...mein erstes Kellerbild

Haibike Big Curve RC 27,5
kpl. XT
Gabel Magura TS8
Schaltung XT 3 x 10
Bremse Magura MT Costum
Laufräder DT Swiss M1700
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Anbauparts XLC

Anstehende Änderungen:

Sattel Tune Speedneedle
Pedale Shimano PD-A 530

anstrebt sind < 10 kg, zurzeit 10,6 kg									   
Tipps, Ratschläge gerne erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (19. Januar 2017)

Moin. Space raus wegen tieferer Sitzposition, Sattel gerade montieren, Tubeless, keine A 530 Pedale sondern Eggbeater(leichter) dürften pi mal Daumen ca. 300 Gramm sein ohne nennenswerte Kosten. Den Speedneedle noch eingerechnet sogar 400 Gramm. Ach ja und 2x11 fände ich effektiver , wird aber etwas mehr kosten. Sind aber nochmal ca 50 Gramm gespart.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (19. Januar 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Moin. Space raus wegen tieferer Sitzposition, Sattel gerade montieren, Tubeless, keine A 530 Pedale sondern Eggbeater(leichter) dürften pi mal Daumen ca. 300 Gramm sein ohne nennenswerte Kosten. Den Speedneedle noch eingerechnet sogar 400 Gramm. Ach ja und 2x11 fände ich effektiver , wird aber etwas mehr kosten. Sind aber nochmal ca 50 Gramm gespart.



Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Gibt es die Eggbeater denn als Kombi (Plattform / SPD)? 
Sattel wird heute gerichtet, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen..


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Januar 2017)

Schau dir mal die Candys an von Crankbrothers. Viele Farben und ne grosse Trittfläche


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Candys an von Crankbrothers. Viele Farben und ne grosse Trittfläche


Ich vermute, die Pedale sollen auch ohne Radschuhe benutzt werden können. Und dafür ist das Drumherum bei den Crank Bros Candy nicht gedacht.


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Januar 2017)

Hast recht.Aber dann gibt es leichte Flats.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2017)

Dann können aber keine Radschuhe verwendet werden. Ein Teufelskreis.
Also wohl doch Kombipedale.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (19. Januar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann können aber keine Radschuhe verwendet werden. Ein Teufelskreis.
> Also wohl doch Kombipedale.



Richtig, mit SPD, weil passen dann zu meinen vorhandenen Radschuhen.

Alternativ für den Freizeitgebrauch mit Stadtschuh (Gummisohle).

Schon mal vielen Dank.

Die Schaltung umzubauen würde mich reizen, aber steht erst einmal hinten an.

Hab das kaum genutzte Hai-Bike günstig erworben, und wollte maßvoll investieren.

Weil...bei meinem vorherigen Bike (Drössiger 9,5 kg), als es endlich fertig war, wurde es gestohlen....


----------



## TrailProf (19. Januar 2017)

Ruhrtalbiker69 schrieb:


> So mein erstes Bild, noch ein Kellerbild
> 
> Haibike Big Curve 27,5
> 
> ...



der Kommentar hat sich erledigt, das Bild ist da.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2017)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Candys an von Crankbrothers. Viele Farben und ne grosse Trittfläche


Exustar baut leichte Wendepedale...


Speedneedle an dem Rad finde ich bissl überdosiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (19. Januar 2017)

Shimano baut auch Wendepedale.....nicht schön, aber manchmal praktisch 


Gesendet von iPad mit klatapaT


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (19. Januar 2017)

Frage, kann ich die Sattelstütze von Ritchey Alu WCS 31,6 L= 300 mm mit 2 Schraubenklemmungen für einen Tune Speedneedle kombinieren?

Zu den Pedalen hab ich mich nun mit besagten Shimano pd-a 530 angefreundet.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. Januar 2017)

*... mein "Pferdchen" für 2017: 

~ ROCKY Vertex RSL-Rahmen
~ 2017er Fox Factory 32 mit LockOut
~ Felgen/Lenker/Stütze = ENVE
~ Naben/Vorbau/Sattel = Tune
~ Bremse = Trickstuff Piccola
~ Race Face Next Kurbel
~ XTR Schaltung mit 11-fach XX-Kassette
~ 2,25er Schwalbe RR mit Milch
~ Ergon Griffe mit Hörnchen da ich schon bissl älter bin ...

... läuft ganz gut - dat "Teil" ... *


----------



## jonnys (20. Januar 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> *... mein "Pferdchen" für 2017:
> 
> ~ ROCKY Vertex RSL-Rahmen
> ~ 2017er Fox Factory 32 mit LockOut
> ...


Hallo was wiegt das Bike? Der Rahmen??


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. Januar 2017)

*


jonnys schrieb:



			Hallo was wiegt das Bike? Der Rahmen??
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Servus - 

... so wie das Rocky auf den Fotos abgebildet ist (also mit ErgonGriffen, Eggbeatern, Flaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz und bissl "Dreck") wiegt es 8,72 kg ... was der Rahmen nackig wiegt kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weiß aber das er in Größe M 110 Gramm leichter ist als in Größe L ... - ich hatte nämlich erst nen schwarzen L-Rahmen der dann blöderweise doch zu groß war ... ☺️*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnys (20. Januar 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> *
> Servus -
> 
> ... so wie das Rocky auf den Fotos abgebildet ist (also mit ErgonGriffen, Eggbeatern, Flaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz und bissl "Dreck") wiegt es 8,72 kg ... was der Rahmen nackig wiegt kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weiß aber das er in Größe M 110 Gramm leichter ist als in Größe L ... - ich hatte nämlich erst nen schwarzen L-Rahmen der dann blöderweise doch zu groß war ... ☺️*


Danke. Ich habe  den Vertex TO  Rahmen bestellt in L.wird ca. 1200gr wiegen???


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. Januar 2017)

*


jonnys schrieb:



			Danke. Ich habe  den Vertex TO  Rahmen bestellt in L.wird ca. 1200gr wiegen???
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


... - ja, denk ich auch - mit 1.205g war der Rahmen mal irgendwo angegeben - bei Rocky auf der hp steht ja nix bezüglich des Gewichtes. 

Der TO sieht einfach wunderschön aus - hätte der sehr kostengünstige Tausch von L auf M über meinen Händler nicht geklappt, hätte ich mir auch den TO geholt ... - du hast ne gute Wahl getroffen & einen sehr guten Geschmack noch dazu  ... *


----------



## jonnys (20. Januar 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> *
> ... - ja, denk ich auch - mit 1.205g war der Rahmen mal irgendwo angegeben - bei Rocky auf der hp steht ja nix bezüglich des Gewichtes.
> 
> Der TO sieht einfach wunderschön aus - hätte der sehr kostengünstige Tausch von L auf M über meinen Händler nicht geklappt, hätte ich mir auch den TO geholt ... - du hast ne gute Wahl getroffen & einen sehr guten Geschmack noch dazu  ... *


Hallo. Der weiße schaut auch super  aus steht schon bei meinen Händler? ?


----------



## -Kottan- (20. Januar 2017)

Meins für 2017 ist auch fertig:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 566717 Anhang anzeigen 566719


Die Barends versauen ein wenig die gesammte Optik.....


----------



## Triturbo (20. Januar 2017)

Ich find schön, dass es dezent ist! Sonst machen die Enve Komponenten immer (gefühlt) auf dicke Hose mit den lauten Logos. Tolles Rad


----------



## Deleted 416627 (21. Januar 2017)

*


taunusteufel78 schrieb:



			Die Barends versauen ein wenig die gesammte Optik.....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


... stimmt - hatte auch schon Leichtbaugriffe dran, bin nach 10km umgedreht und hab die Ergon wieder ran geschraubt. Vielleicht find ich noch ne Alternative ...*


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2017)

mal abgesehen von dem rad ....

du solltest noch etwas mit der schriftart, -größe und -farbe rumspielen. das würde das ganze noch mehr hervorheben.


es nervt!


----------



## zuki (21. Januar 2017)

Ich finde diese Trickstuff-Sponsor-Werbedinger, geben dem Bike etwas überladenes.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (21. Januar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von dem rad ....
> 
> du solltest noch etwas mit der schriftart, -größe und -farbe rumspielen. das würde das ganze noch mehr hervorheben.
> 
> ...



... alles klar, mach demnächst dann bissl kursiv & so - schon krass was alles "nerven" kann - tut mir voll "sorry" - gelobe aber Besserung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xv3 (29. Januar 2017)

hier mal mein Radl...

Rahmen: XTC Advanced
Gabel: SID Race
Bremse: Formula R1 mit 180er Scheiben
Felgen: ZTR Alpine mit Veltec Naben
Reifen: Tubeless mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25
Schaltung+Kurbel: XTR komplett 
Vorbau: Syntace F109
Lenker: Syntace Vector Duraflite mit Race Face Griffen
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6


----------



## Flowtec (1. Februar 2017)

Mein neues Hardtail für 2017:
Superior XC809 "Custom-Aufbau"


----------



## oneeasy (2. Februar 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> *
> ... stimmt - hatte auch schon Leichtbaugriffe dran, bin nach 10km umgedreht und hab die Ergon wieder ran geschraubt. Vielleicht find ich noch ne Alternative ...*



das geht mir auch so ....... wegen der Optik habe ich auch schon "normale" Griffe dran gemacht, aber für mich sind die Ergon auch die besseren Griffe. Liegt vielleicht wirklich am alter


----------



## T.R. (5. Februar 2017)

Probiert mal die Syncros XR Griffe, die sind gut. Nicht zu schwammig und weich und schön griffig mit größerem Durchmesser. Es gibt keine günstigete Möglichkeit ca. 75gr zu sparen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> das geht mir auch so ....... wegen der Optik habe ich auch schon "normale" Griffe dran gemacht, aber für mich sind die Ergon auch die besseren Griffe. Liegt vielleicht wirklich am alter



Oder an der falschen Lenkerkröpfung, bzw. am falschen Setup!?


----------



## oneeasy (7. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oder an der falschen Lenkerkröpfung, bzw. am falschen Setup!?



 glaube mir .....in den nun doch schon einigen Jahren habe ich so manches ausprobiert Lenker, Griffe, Sattel und Einstellungen.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (7. Februar 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> glaube mir .....in den nun doch schon einigen Jahren habe ich so manches ausprobiert Lenker, Griffe, Sattel und Einstellungen.



... ist bei mir ähnlich. Hatte die Tage noch mal ergonomische Griffe von Specialized, leichte Schaumstoffgriffe & ein Model von Race Face versucht ~ hat mir alles nix getaugt.


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Februar 2017)

Ist bei meiner Freundin und meiner Mama genau Dasselbe (alle aktive Radfahrer). Lenker, Vorbauten und Griffe durchgetauscht und letztenendes waren für beide Ergon-Griffe die sinnvolle Lösung  Ist dann halt so.


----------



## FocusFlo (11. Februar 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unseren aktuellen Bikes.
Beginnend mit dem treuen Ross das mich durch den Winter bringt.

 
Weiter zum Focus das meine werte Frau von mir übernommen hat (mit Bild vor und nach dem Umbau auf "frauentauglich")

 

 Und zu guter Letzt mein aktuelles Schmuckstück, ich weiss fast noch komplett original, aber das denke ich wir sich diese Saison noch ändern.
Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (12. Februar 2017)

Hm, von der Überschrift her passt meine Kiste hier ja eigentlich sehr gut rein: Ich fahre keine Rennen, nur Schönwetter-Touren in den Alpen, bei denen ich normal nicht mal eine Uhr dabei habe. Und da ich es bergab nicht eilig habe, brauche ich auch keine großartige Federung.
Auf was ich beim Aufbau eines Rades achte, ist geringes Gewicht und Wartungsarmut. Ich glaube, dass ist mit diesem 2014er Scale 900RC ganz gut gelungen:


----------



## -Kottan- (12. Februar 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hm, von der Überschrift her passt meine Kiste hier ja eigentlich sehr gut rein: Ich fahre keine Rennen, nur Schönwetter-Touren in den Alpen, bei denen ich normal nicht mal eine Uhr dabei habe. Und da ich es bergab nicht eilig habe, brauche ich auch keine großartige Federung.
> Auf was ich beim Aufbau eines Rades achte, ist geringes Gewicht und Wartungsarmut. Ich glaube, dass ist mit diesem 2014er Scale 900RC ganz gut gelungen:



Obwohl ich kein Scott Fan bin - Sehr schönes Ding! Fast schon ein Rennrad [emoji6]Bei dem Einsatzbereich kann man auch Bike Ahead fahren. [emoji1303]. Ich habe mich jedoch aktuell für MCFK entschieden, die kann man zumindest noch gut reparieren.


----------



## ArSt (12. Februar 2017)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jedoch aktuell für MCFK entschieden, die kann man zumindest noch gut reparieren.


Wenn Du damit die Felgen meinst, dass kann man bei Bike Ahead auch. 
Ich habe allerdings noch einen anderen LRS:


----------



## -Kottan- (12. Februar 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit die Felgen meinst, dass kann man bei Bike Ahead auch.
> Ich habe allerdings noch einen anderen LRS:



Ich meinte eher die Streben. Die scheinen anfällig gegen Stock- und Steinschlag zu sein.


----------



## ArSt (12. Februar 2017)

Bisher eigentlich nicht, obwohl ich schon ein paar leichtere Steineinschläge mitbekommen habe. Ich fahre diesen LRS allerdings erst seit Anfang letzten Jahres.
Aber klar: Normale Speichen kann man natürlich einfacher austauschen.


----------



## ostseeracer (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (18. Februar 2017)

@ArSt : Hattest Du schon immer die "One" Laufräder von Bike Ahead?


----------



## ArSt (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo @T.R. !
Von Bike Ahead hatte ich bisher wirklich nur den "One"-LRS. Vorher war es dieser: http://www.radsporttechnik-mueller....rear-2-ryde-trace-xc-black-29-cx-ray-ca-1260g


----------



## -Kottan- (18. Februar 2017)

Bike Ahead war mir zu unsicher. Habe mich jetzt für MCFK entschieden und bin super zufrieden. 
Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist darüber hinaus auch besser.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (15. März 2017)

So update Haibike Big Curve RC 27,5

Neue Parts

- Sattel Tune Speedneedle Marathon
- Pedalen Shimano PD-A 530
- Vorbau Ritchey WCS wet black 90 mm, 6°
- Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS wet black 1 Bolt
- Lenker Ritchey WCS Low Rizer Bar 31,8, 20 mm Rise  (gekürzt auf 660 mm)
- Gewicht 10,1 kg
- Spacerturm erst einmal beibehalten, wird evtl. noch gekürzt


----------



## MSMR_ (19. März 2017)

2017'er Setup Weiche zwar von den CC/XC standart ein wenig ab, aber das Bike hat mir nie zuvor soviel Fun bereitet wie aktuell. Winke


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. März 2017)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unseren aktuellen Bikes.
> Beginnend mit dem treuen Ross das mich durch den Winter bringt.Anhang anzeigen 573803
> Weiter zum Focus das meine werte Frau von mir übernommen hat (mit Bild vor und nach dem Umbau auf "frauentauglich")Anhang anzeigen 573804 Anhang anzeigen 573806 Und zu guter Letzt mein aktuelles Schmuckstück, ich weiss fast noch komplett original, aber das denke ich wir sich diese Saison noch ändern.
> Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen.
> Anhang anzeigen 573807 Anhang anzeigen 573808


Was war das entscheidende Element für "frauentauglich"? Die Stütze?


----------



## FocusFlo (23. März 2017)

Nein, beim Focus war mit "frauentauglich" nur der bequemere Sattel und normale Pedale ohne Click-System ( die lehnt meine Frau ab) gemeint


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (25. März 2017)




----------



## KONI-DU (26. März 2017)

Der Sattel ist so gewollt ?


----------



## 6ix-pack (26. März 2017)

Mountaincycle MOHO - Oldie but goldie.
Geht super bei Tour und CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (27. März 2017)




----------



## kreisbremser (27. März 2017)

verwechselt. kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (28. März 2017)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist so gewollt ?



Nein, inzwischen wie SPD`s justiert


----------



## the donkey (30. März 2017)




----------



## Schlomobert (12. Mai 2017)

RAVENMAX schrieb:


> Hi Leute, anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem verschönertem Focus Raven Max SL...
> Hoffe es gefällt Euch. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt zu den Parts oder was gemacht wurde dann schreibt doch einfach oder kommentiert nach Lust und LauneAnhang anzeigen 528519 Anhang anzeigen 528519 Anhang anzeigen 528520 Anhang anzeigen 528521 Anhang anzeigen 528522 Anhang anzeigen 528523
> Gruß aus FFM...



Tolles Rad ! Welche Rahmengröße fährst du bei welcher Körpergröße ?

Grüße !


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Mai 2017)




----------



## Joeyduennes (15. Mai 2017)

Wo gibts diese Felgenaufkleber? Und sind die schwer anzubringen?


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2017)

Meinst du die auf den Reifen?


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Mai 2017)

Continental X King Limited Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2017)

manchmal bei hibike erhältlich.


----------



## H.R. (16. Mai 2017)

Meine neue Rennfeile für 2017


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Mai 2017)

Ein schönes Rad mehr in der Heimat


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2017)

Bin jetzt auch wieder auf Giant unterwegs. Die alte Kiste geht richtig ab. 
Habe gerade noch die Fox wieder eingebaut, weil die Magura optisch nicht sehr gut gepasst hat. 



 

 

Jetzt kommt noch eine Formula R1 dran und dann passt es erstmal ganz gut.


----------



## FocusFlo (1. Juni 2017)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unseren aktuellen Bikes.
> Beginnend mit dem treuen Ross das mich durch den Winter bringt.Anhang anzeigen 573803
> Weiter zum Focus das meine werte Frau von mir übernommen hat (mit Bild vor und nach dem Umbau auf "frauentauglich")Anhang anzeigen 573804 Anhang anzeigen 573806 Und zu guter Letzt mein aktuelles Schmuckstück, ich weiss fast noch komplett original, aber das denke ich wir sich diese Saison noch ändern.
> Für Anregungen und Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen.
> Anhang anzeigen 573807 Anhang anzeigen 573808



Kleines Update zum Bulls WildCup (Winterbike), leider hat das Bike zum Ende der Winter-Saison einen Rahmen-Bruch.
Aber die Teile sind schon in einem neuen Rahmen recycelt 
Ein Bergwerk Mercury, aktuell fehlen nur ein paar Decals auf dem Rahmen (die gibts sobald der Nachbar mal Zeit hat)


)
Und auch das Spark hat ein paar kleine Updates bekommen (Lenker und endlich "passende" Pedale)


----------



## the donkey (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 363879 (20. Juni 2017)

Mein Racebike wie es auch beim 24h Rennen am Alfsee zum Einsatz kam.


----------



## stengele (22. Juni 2017)

Hatte auch am Alfsee den ersten Renneinsatz.


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juni 2017)

Hier mal mein Pyga Zero29, wurde die Woche fertig, nach einigen Jahren Enduro only will ich nächste Saison mal wieder nen Marathon fahren.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juni 2017)

Nachdem mich mein Enduro Gaul abgeworfen hat 
Und meiner Schulter eine neue Narbe hinzugefügt hab (tossy 3 inc Hakenplatte)
Hab ich was zu Touren gebraucht  und mir ein Sobre Versatile aufgebaut


----------



## Ianus (25. Juni 2017)

Oldie....


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2017)

da müsste mal jetzt noch ein lego-männchen neben das bike basteln.


----------



## Ianus (25. Juni 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> da müsste mal jetzt noch ein lego-männchen neben das bike basteln.


 Eher die Größe......


----------



## Ianus (27. Juni 2017)

Erstaunlich, wie viele positive Resonanz der immerhin knapp 22 Jahre alte Klepper erntet. Aber auch wenn die Überhöhung heftig, der Rücken und Nacken mit fast 50 schmerzen, die Technik überholt...... die Beschleunigung ist heftig, der Fahrkomfort praktisch null, das Fahrgefühl perfekt, der Spass einmalig, die erstaunte offene Gosch der anderen und das Dauergrinsen  im eigenen Gesicht ist unbezahlbar.... in diesem Sinne


----------



## zedi (29. Juni 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> Oldie....


Jö, das Fahrrad sieht aber ganz schön KLEIN aus...


----------



## DerWaldschrat79 (1. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Juli 2017)

Oh nein ein E Roller


----------



## Milsani (1. Juli 2017)

DerWaldschrat79 schrieb:


> Meine kleine aber hoffentlich feine Hardtail-Sammlung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 620332



hast du dich verpostet?, guckst du hier: http://www.elektroroller-forum.de/E-Roller-Forum/viewtopic.php?t=3147

M.


----------



## solarsound (1. Juli 2017)

Mein neuer Trail-Touren-CC-Racer 




2017-07-01_18-39_BP by j-h-b, auf Flickr




2017-07-01_15-48_DSC00264_BP by j-h-b, auf Flickr


----------



## DerWaldschrat79 (1. Juli 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Oh nein ein E Roller





Milsani schrieb:


> hast du dich verpostet?, guckst du hier: http://www.elektroroller-forum.de/E-Roller-Forum/viewtopic.php?t=3147
> 
> M.



Oh sorry.


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Juli 2017)

Ja weils dann kein Sport mehr ist.


----------



## DerWaldschrat79 (1. Juli 2017)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ja weils dann kein Sport mehr ist.



 Nochmals sorry...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2017)

Mein Müsing Twentynine Comp welches mich seit Anfang 2015 begleitet, mir den Einstieg in die XC Welt ermöglicht, und seit dem etwa 3,5kg abgenommen hat.


----------



## Ianus (5. August 2017)

zedi schrieb:


> Jö, das Fahrrad sieht aber ganz schön KLEIN aus...



Ich habe noch KLEINere 

P.S. Das o.g. ist ein 21er (kleintypisch gemessen), habe noch drei 20er.


----------



## Ruhrtalbiker69 (7. August 2017)

Meines nun mit geänderten Komponenten. Zuletzt Vorbau. Lenker und Sattelstütze.
9.9 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steed (8. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei. Mein Ritchey P-650B. First ride today....endlich. 

9.5 Kg ...


----------



## Isar2 (9. August 2017)

Schön geworden !! Hab auch eins.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (siehe meine Gallery)


----------



## T.R. (15. August 2017)

Sorry, aber an einen Ritchey Rahmen gehören ein Ritchey Vorbau und eine Ritchey Sattelstütze, aber ansonsten gefällt es mir gut, auch wenn mich dashohe Gewicht etwas überrascht.


----------



## T.R. (15. August 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, wie viele positive Resonanz der immerhin knapp 22 Jahre alte Klepper erntet. Aber auch wenn die Überhöhung heftig, der Rücken und Nacken mit fast 50 schmerzen, die Technik überholt...... die Beschleunigung ist heftig, der Fahrkomfort praktisch null, das Fahrgefühl perfekt, der Spass einmalig, die erstaunte offene Gosch der anderen und das Dauergrinsen  im eigenen Gesicht ist unbezahlbar.... in diesem Sinne


Ist halt  ein geniales Rad und war seiner Zeit weit voraus. Cannondale nennt das heute Systemintegration, Klein hat es vorgemacht. Für mich neben dem Adoit das beste 26 Zoll Alu Hardtail ever. Ich habe meines damals leider verkauft......


----------



## pib (20. August 2017)

Fahrt zum Nebelhorn auf 2224m. Greetz pib.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Cannondale nennt das heute Systemintegration


Naja, „heute“ ist auch stark untertrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Collector (23. August 2017)

Darf ich auch Teilnehmen? Rocky Mountain Vertex 999 RSL mit knapp 8,4kg.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2017)

du musst ein ganz komische anatomie haben.


----------



## Bike_Collector (23. August 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> du musst ein ganz komische anatomie haben.


warum komisch???


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2017)

sattel sehr weit hinten
lenker höher als sattel
abstand sattel zum lenker im vergleich recht groß
sattelspitze nach oben gerichtet


----------



## Bike_Collector (23. August 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> sattel sehr weit hinten
> lenker höher als sattel
> abstand sattel zum lenker im vergleich recht groß
> sattelspitze nach oben gerichtet


Ich muss es ja nicht nach deine Einstellungen Fahren oder ???


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2017)

behauptet das irgendwer?

wenn man sich die restlichen hier gezeigten bikes anguckt, dann fällt es halt schon aus der reihe.


----------



## carofem (23. August 2017)

Irgendwie will das Rocky mir nicht gefallen.
Sinds die windigen Reifen,der klobige Vorbau,die Sattelstellung,oder doch noch der einfach Antrieb mit den Wagenrädern an Kassetten an die ich mich nicht gewöhnen kann.
Früher sah doch ziemlich viel sportlicher und hübscher aus


----------



## Schwitte (24. August 2017)

Die 8,4kg kann ich nicht ganz glauben, auch wenn die Reifen quasi nix wiegen.
Ja, die Sattelstellung sieht wirklich etwas eigentümlich aus.
Mir würde es da auf Dauer was einschlafen.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (24. August 2017)

8,4 Kilogramm niemals. Auch nicht ohne Pedale.


----------



## Bike_Collector (24. August 2017)

Hendrik hds1976 schrieb:


> 8,4 Kilogramm niemals. Auch nicht ohne Pedale.


Ok, wie kann ich es dir beweisen?? Bin für alles bereit um es zu beweisen. Und wenn ich es schwarz auf weiß beweise was ist dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (24. August 2017)

Häng es an eine Waage und mach ein Foto.
Ach ja, wenn es stimmt, dann ist das top


----------



## Bike_Collector (24. August 2017)

Hendrik hds1976 schrieb:


> Häng es an eine Waage und mach ein Foto.
> Ach ja, wenn es stimmt, dann ist das top





Hendrik hds1976 schrieb:


> Häng es an eine Waage und mach ein Foto.
> Ach ja, wenn es stimmt, dann ist das top


Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## gili89 (25. August 2017)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Ok, wie kann ich es dir beweisen?? Bin für alles bereit um es zu beweisen. Und wenn ich es schwarz auf weiß beweise was ist dann?



Teileliste bitte.


----------



## pib (25. August 2017)

Wir warten .


----------



## Bike_Collector (25. August 2017)

Hendrik hds1976 schrieb:


> Häng es an eine Waage und mach ein Foto.
> Ach ja, wenn es stimmt, dann ist das top





gili89 schrieb:


> Teileliste bitte.





pib schrieb:


> Wir warten .



So, jetzt habe ich es aufgenommen damit keiner denkt das ich mit der Waage gespielt habe. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso 8,4kg unglaublich ist. (Video habe ich einfach aufgenommen und so wie es ist hochgeladen. Kein Schnitt keine Montage)
Die zwei Bilder sind mit einem 220g Sattel, gestern habe die neue Tune Speedneedle Marathon mit 109g dran montiert. Somit ist das Gewicht noch mehr gesunken.
Ich Wohne in Reutlingen BW , wenn jemand immer noch nicht glauben sollte kann gerne kommen und selber wiegen.

Die Teile liste für @gili89 grob aufgelistet, wenn was Fehlt bitte melden.
Rahmen: Rock Mountain Vertex 999RSL
Gabel: DT Swiss OPM ODL Carbon 100mm
LRS: DT Swiss XR 1501 SPline ONE 29"
Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29x2.0
Schläuche: Scwalbe EVO Schlauch
Schaltwerk/Kurbel/Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 9000 serie 1x11Fach
Kette: YBN SLA211 Titanium 11speed
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-46 Leider etwas schwer
Bremsen: Shimano XTR 9020
Lenker: Schmolke
Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Enve
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon

Wie man sieht kann man noch paar gram reduzieren.

So nun zum Gewicht: Ohne Pedale


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (25. August 2017)

Ok. Das überzeugt. Nehme alles zurück. Sorry.


----------



## kreisbremser (26. August 2017)

das grösste kettenblatt an der kassette ist wirklich hässlich. sonst ein wirklich ausgewogenes rad.


----------



## gili89 (26. August 2017)

alles klar, danke für die Teileliste..
Dachte aufgrund der Kassette, dass du auch sonst nicht so aufs Gewicht geachtet hast. 
Top Gewicht, Top Bike, Respekt


----------



## Bike_Collector (27. August 2017)

pib schrieb:


> Wir warten .


so kann einem das lachen vergehen, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (28. August 2017)

Hab deine gewichtsangabe nie angezweifelt


----------



## Schwitte (29. August 2017)

Ok, hast gewonnen!


----------



## irgendwer84 (9. September 2017)

Bei der Materialschlacht hier mal wieder was zum Runterkommen 
Keep it real: 



 


 
Letzteres soll meiner Frau das Mountainbiken schmackhaft machen..


----------



## Milsani (9. September 2017)

Endlich mal einer der auch noch die überlegene 3-Fach Kombi fährt

M.


----------



## chilla13 (15. September 2017)

Meine neue Ergänzung zum Racebike


----------



## laica24 (15. September 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der auch noch die überlegene 3-Fach Kombi fährt
> 
> M.


Jawohl,hier auch 3x9. Antriebmit Stahl Kettenblätter. (nen 3 fach Alu Kettenblattsatz von Aerozine Verkaufe ich. wer interesse hat, gerne eine PN an mich. Wer mehr Bilder anschauen will, kann das in meiner Gallerie tun. Ist ein Cube LTD Comp von 2007. Zum Gewicht bitte Schätzungen abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (15. September 2017)

wo wir gerade bei 3-Fach Boliden sind hier mein Cannondale Hass-Liebe-Trassendiesel: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084689?in=user

M.


----------



## mi2 (17. September 2017)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> so kann einem das lachen vergehen, oder???



wobei mir dein Gewicht der Gabel seltsam vorkommt. das sind irgendwie 100g weniger als bei meiner (und anderen ) Messungen. Ist das eine 2017er oder woher kommt der unterschied ?


----------



## zuki (17. September 2017)

mi2 schrieb:


> wobei mir dein Gewicht der Gabel seltsam vorkommt. das sind irgendwie 100g weniger als bei meiner (und anderen ) Messungen. Ist das eine 2017er oder woher kommt der unterschied ?


 
Die fehlenden 100g (Oder hier exakt 107g) werden auf dem Bild unter der Gabel sichtbar...

...wenn ich mal einspringen darf.


----------



## mi2 (17. September 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Die fehlenden 100g (Oder hier exakt 107g) werden auf dem Bild unter der Gabel sichtbar...
> 
> ...wenn ich mal einspringen darf.






ne, das ist es nicht. ich hab ca das selbe gewicht bei meiner messung.


----------



## zuki (17. September 2017)

@mi2:  Interessant. Vielleicht kommen ein paar Dinge zusammen. Gekürzter Schaft ja/nein, Schwankungen innerhalb der Serie? Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass DT Swiss die Gewichte mit Steckachse angibt, oder zumindest irgendwo im kleingedruckten Sternchentext schreibt "ohne Steckachse".


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. September 2017)

@Cube_Racer_73

Wo hast Du denn den Schwalbe Evo Schlauch her?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Guido-S79 (17. September 2017)

Ich zeige euch mal zwei kleine Upgrades meines Trek Top Fuel RSL

Es hat einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen, nämlich den DT Swiss R414 welcher viel sensibler arbeitet als der originale Fox. Der Umbau war etwas schwierig denn der Dämpferlink musste komplett getauscht werden und die (unten) asymmetrischen Dämpferhaltebolzen von Fox und DT sind nicht zu gebrauchen. (Entschuldigt den schnell schlampig angebunden Di2 Akku, der muss noch in die Stütze)



Ich habe welche aus Titan (Ti6Al4V) auf der Drehbank selbst gefertigt, mit Abdichtung.


 


 


 

und noch eine kleine Veränderung am Vorbau. Der Lightforce Vorbau in Verbindung mit -10mm Lenker


----------



## coast13 (17. September 2017)

Hier mal meine YT, einmal 3x8 und einmal 3x9! Beide selber aufgebaut und regelmäßig im Einsatz 


 

 

 


machen viel Spaß!


----------



## Milsani (17. September 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Meine neue Ergänzung zum RacebikeAnhang anzeigen 643958



Sag mal, warst du heute Nachmittag auf Ewald am Cafe? Ich glaub ich habe dein Bike Life gesehen. Schönes Rad!

Grüße

M.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> Ewald am Cafe


sicher ne eisdiele, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (17. September 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> sicher ne eisdiele, oder?


Ne is eher so eine Kaffeebude mit rauchenden Omas, neben unserem hiesigen "Bikepark"...

M.


----------



## Bike_Collector (18. September 2017)

mi2 schrieb:


> wobei mir dein Gewicht der Gabel seltsam vorkommt. das sind irgendwie 100g weniger als bei meiner (und anderen ) Messungen. Ist das eine 2017er oder woher kommt der unterschied ?


Woher der unterschied kommt kann ich nicht sagen, meine Küchenwaage zeigt so und ja, 2017 März habe ich es gekauft, ob die 2017er weniger wiegen kann ich auch nicht sagen aber die Schaft länge ist um einiges gekürzt.


----------



## Bike_Collector (18. September 2017)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> @Cube_Racer_73
> 
> Wo hast Du denn den Schwalbe Evo Schlauch her?
> 
> ...


Ich weiß es nicht mehr, entweder war hier auf Bikemarkt oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen.

Gruß zurück


----------



## chilla13 (18. September 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> Sag mal, warst du heute Nachmittag auf Ewald am Cafe? Ich glaub ich habe dein Bike Life gesehen. Schönes Rad!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> M.


Jo, ich war mit meiner Frau dort unterwegs. Sonst trifft man mich dort eher mit dem CC Bike. Ich wohn nur 15 Minuten von den Halden entfernt.
Der Hinterreifen hat den gestrigen Ausflug übrigens nicht überlebt


----------



## kleinerblaumann (18. September 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Jo, ich war mit meiner Frau dort unterwegs. Sonst trifft man mich dort eher mit dem CC Bike. Ich wohn nur 15 Minuten von den Halden entfernt.
> Der Hinterreifen hat den gestrigen Ausflug übrigens nicht überlebt


Er braucht bergab ein Enduro, um an der Frau dran zu bleiben...


----------



## chilla13 (19. September 2017)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Er braucht bergab ein Enduro, um an der Frau dran zu bleiben...


Da hasse keine Schangse... auch an der Eisdiele.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (26. September 2017)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> so kann einem das lachen vergehen, oder???



... schönes Rad, ich fahre auch zwei Vertex - hast du von deinem RSL mal den Rahmen gewogen? Ich kam leider nie dazu & mich würde das Gewicht von nem M-Rahmen interessieren, - der 2018er TO soll ja wohl über 200g leichter werden. 

Ich fahre übrigens die XTR mit ner 11fach Sram XX-Kassette - die sieht optisch deutlich schöner aus - würde deinem bike auch gut stehen ... - best wishes ...


----------



## Lefty88 (29. September 2017)




----------



## EvilEvo (29. September 2017)

Ich schmeiß auch mal wieder aktuelle Bilder in die Runde, nach wie vor 8,76Kg, neu ist nur der Dekor an der Sid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (30. September 2017)




----------



## ramirez65 (1. Oktober 2017)

Wiegt auch unter 9 Kg.....


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Wildman1967 (23. Januar 2018)

Es wird noch etwas daran gearbeitet, aber das meiste ist erledigt!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2018)

sehr schick!


----------



## carofem (23. Januar 2018)

Dann trau dich und hau mal das aktuelle Gewicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (23. Januar 2018)

carofem schrieb:


> Dann trau dich und hau mal das aktuelle Gewicht raus



Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung momentan! (Hängewaage kaputt!)
Aber das geht noch einiges! Ist z.B. der originale, bleischwere Lrs.!
Morgen kommt aber erstmal noch die XTR Kurbel (1x11) dran!


----------



## H.R. (23. Januar 2018)

Mal etwas selterneres


----------



## feedyourhead (24. Januar 2018)

ramirez65 schrieb:


> Wiegt auch unter 9 Kg.....


Bei dem schrägen Haibike-Schriftzug sucht man automatisch nach nem Akku


----------



## Wildman1967 (24. Januar 2018)

Heute den Kurbelsatz vervollständigt ....


----------



## Triturbo (24. Januar 2018)

Wirklich schick, das Focus.


----------



## gewichtheber (24. Januar 2018)

Das Focus ist ziemlich schick. Der Vorbau schaut halt eher nach Tour als nach CC aus..aber es muss ja auch für den Fahrer passen.


----------



## MTK85 (27. Januar 2018)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Der Vorbau schaut halt eher nach Tour als nach CC



Warum?

Auf den ersten Blick Negativ montiert. 8-9cm lang und von Tune(?). Also auch nix schweres.


----------



## Wildman1967 (27. Januar 2018)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick Negativ montiert. 8-9cm lang und von Tune(?). Also auch nix schweres.



Ziemlich gut! 
Geiles Teil 4.0, 75mm und -6°


----------



## Wildman1967 (27. Januar 2018)

Denke, wegen der nur minimalen Sattelüberhöhung!
Ist aber ja auch immer eine Frage des Winkels beim Foto machen!


----------



## gewichtheber (28. Januar 2018)

Genau! Die Perspektive liess das so aussehen, da ja das HR auch noch etwas erhöht ist auf dem Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MFa (20. März 2018)

Der Bewegungsapparat


----------



## robshep (31. März 2018)




----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2018)

Mein Pyga Zero29, mit Sid, XT 1x11, SLX Bremsen.  10.8kg


----------



## CHausK (3. April 2018)

Hier mal mein aktueller Hobel:


----------



## kreisbremser (3. April 2018)

was für ein rahmen ist es denn?


----------



## CHausK (3. April 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was für ein rahmen ist es denn?


Bei meinem?
Das ist ein 2017er S-Works Epic HT-Rahmen...


----------



## mhswb (12. April 2018)

Pyga Zero 29


----------



## gili89 (13. April 2018)




----------



## biker-wug (13. April 2018)

mhswb schrieb:


> Pyga Zero 29
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 717802



Oh, der Pyga im RAW ist echt genial. Der gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhswb (13. April 2018)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Oh, der Pyga im RAW ist echt genial. Der gefällt mir richtig gut!


Oh, danke, das freut mich! Ich bin früher in der Bundesliga einen ähnlichen Rahmen gefahren als Alurahmen noch richtig in waren ,-) und bin sehr happy mit dem Pyga, fährt sich super und es macht echt Spaß sowas komplett selbst aufzubauen


----------



## biker-wug (13. April 2018)

Mir taugt der Rahmen von der Geometrie auch voll. Spitzen Teil.

Aufgebaut hab ich ohn logischerweise auch selber.
Fahr in mit einer 120mm SID.
Wieviel Federweg hast du vorne?


----------



## mhswb (13. April 2018)

Vorne sind es 100mm. Fühlt sich immer witzig an wenn man vom Enduro umsteigt, wie beim Kinderrad . Reicht aber eigentlich für alles hier, bis hin zum Gravity Trail am Schläferskopf. Den größten Unterschied machen mE die 29“ Laufräder und die tolle Geometrie, man kann einen kurzen Vorbau fahren und sitzt trotzdem nicht beengt. Nur die Sattelstütze macht Probleme, der Rahmen ist leider im Sitzrohr zu weit, schätze 27,5.


----------



## biker-wug (15. April 2018)

Sattelstütze passt bei mir einwandfrei, sowohl die P6 Carbon als auch die LEV.

Fahre es auch mit einem 60mm Vorbau


----------



## Deleted 416627 (18. April 2018)

... wie lösch ich denn nen Beitrag ...?


----------



## zett78 (19. April 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719861
> 
> 
> ... ich hab nun auch den Segen von ganz oben ...



Meinen Segen hast du nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## totti38 (19. April 2018)




----------



## waldwild1 (21. April 2018)




----------



## Bike_Collector (29. April 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... schönes Rad, ich fahre auch zwei Vertex - hast du von deinem RSL mal den Rahmen gewogen? Ich kam leider nie dazu & mich würde das Gewicht von nem M-Rahmen interessieren, - der 2018er TO soll ja wohl über 200g leichter werden.
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens die XTR mit ner 11fach Sram XX-Kassette - die sieht optisch deutlich schöner aus - würde deinem bike auch gut stehen ... - best wishes ...



Leider habe ich den Rahmen nicht gewogen, aber habe auf dich gehört und meine Kassette gewechselt. 
Mit ein Paar Änderungen konnte ich es auf 7,3kg runter bringen.


----------



## waldwild1 (30. April 2018)




----------



## ***Torbinio*** (30. April 2018)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den Rahmen nicht gewogen, aber habe auf dich gehört und meine Kassette gewechselt.
> Mit ein Paar Änderungen konnte ich es auf 7,3kg runter bringen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723720
> ...



Erzähl mal lieber was zu deinem Bikeständer [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rapidrabbit (30. April 2018)

"Kostengünstiger" Selbstaufbau mit individueller Note. 
Cube Reaction GTC Pro Rahmen aus dem Ausverkauf + etwas Farbe, ein paar Teile aus der Restekiste und dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## Bike_Collector (30. April 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Erzähl mal lieber was zu deinem Bikeständer [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Gerne, was willst du gerne wissen?


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (30. April 2018)

Alles [emoji6][emoji12]

Kompletter Eigenbau, oder was für fertige Teile verwendet. Fotos vom Zusammenbau. Fixierung der Räder sieht ja aus wie diese Einzelständer für Messen. Hast du die auch komplett gebaut ? Kannst quasi einmal die komplette Story runterrasseln [emoji23]


----------



## Bike_Collector (30. April 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Alles [emoji6][emoji12]
> 
> Kompletter Eigenbau, oder was für fertige Teile verwendet. Fotos vom Zusammenbau. Fixierung der Räder sieht ja aus wie diese Einzelständer für Messen. Hast du die auch komplett gebaut ? Kannst quasi einmal die komplette Story runterrasseln [emoji23]


Nein kein Eigenbau, der Ständer ist von Bicisupport. Da passen 4 Fahrräder Unten und 4 Fahrräder oben drauf.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Aussteller-...050227?hash=item3b06bbef33:g:SsYAAOSwwChatPbV


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (1. Mai 2018)

Definitiv die nächste Neuanschaffung, dank dir. 

Biegt sich das obere Rohr so durch, oder ist das eine optische Täuschung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute

hier mal mein "Do It All Hardtail". Einsatzzweck Feierabendrunde, lange "klassische" Alpentouren, Kinderbiketraining und hier und da ein Marathon. Ich wollte ein leichtes Hardtail welches von der Geo her nicht klassisch CC sondern eher Trail bzw. Endurolike ist. Die üblichen Stahlhardtails waren mir zu schwer. Der Rahmen wiegt nur ca. 1200g und hat einen 66er Lenkwinkel und einen 74er Sitzwinkel. Ich bin super happy mit dem Bike!

VPACE CTRail in M
Fox 34 Factory 120mm 27,5 Boost
ACE Carbon Boost Laufräder mit 35mm Innenweite
KS Lev 150mm
Easton Haven Vorbau und Lenker
Magura MT5
Sram X01 Eagle mit alter XX1 Kurbel und Absolut Black KB
ESI Grips
Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Sattel
Schwalbe Nobby und Rocket Ron in 2,6 Tubeless
Shimano XT Trail Pedale

Gewicht komplett 10,6kg.


----------



## MrBrightside (6. Mai 2018)

Cooles Rad! Mit dem Gewicht echt interessant.


----------



## Fischie (7. Mai 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> hier mal mein "Do It All Hardtail". Einsatzzweck Feierabendrunde, lange "klassische" Alpentouren, Kinderbiketraining und hier und da ein Marathon. Ich wollte ein leichtes Hardtail welches von der Geo her nicht klassisch CC sondern eher Trail bzw. Endurolike ist. Die üblichen Stahlhardtails waren mir zu schwer. Der Rahmen wiegt nur ca. 1200g und hat einen 66er Lenkwinkel und einen 74er Sitzwinkel. Ich bin super happy mit dem Bike!
> 
> ...




Sehr schick und stimmig aufgebaut - finde es sehr interessant aber leider gibts ja nicht in 29....


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Mai 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> hier mal mein "Do It All Hardtail". Einsatzzweck Feierabendrunde, lange "klassische" Alpentouren, Kinderbiketraining und hier und da ein Marathon. Ich wollte ein leichtes Hardtail welches von der Geo her nicht klassisch CC sondern eher Trail bzw. Endurolike ist. Die üblichen Stahlhardtails waren mir zu schwer. Der Rahmen wiegt nur ca. 1200g und hat einen 66er Lenkwinkel und einen 74er Sitzwinkel. Ich bin super happy mit dem Bike!
> 
> ...


Ist dir bewusst, dass deine Bremsscheiben in Neuzustand gerade so dick sind, wie die Verschleißuntergrenze für Magura? Die Kombi kann sicher funktionieren, aber die Info gebe ich trotzdem mal.


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Mai 2018)

Ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## Svantovit (15. Mai 2018)

Schnapp....




Griffe, Sattel und Reifen wurden getauscht, sonst ist alles noch ziemlich original. Ein Flaschenhalter und ein Sigma Fahrradcomputer kamen noch dazu aber ich denke, dass mein Bike soweit komplett ist, bis mir was neues einfällt.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Juni 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> hier mal mein "Do It All Hardtail". Einsatzzweck Feierabendrunde, lange "klassische" Alpentouren, Kinderbiketraining und hier und da ein Marathon. Ich wollte ein leichtes Hardtail welches von der Geo her nicht klassisch CC sondern eher Trail bzw. Endurolike ist. Die üblichen Stahlhardtails waren mir zu schwer. Der Rahmen wiegt nur ca. 1200g und hat einen 66er Lenkwinkel und einen 74er Sitzwinkel. Ich bin super happy mit dem Bike!
> 
> ...


Bei mir gab's noch ein unverhofftes Lenkerupgrade


----------



## __U3__ (20. Juni 2018)

Sieht gut aus und war mir ehrlich gesagt eine völlig unbekannte Marke!
Nur leider nicht als normale 27.5", das wäre es für mein Mädel als XC/Radweg/Marathon/Trail-Kiste als Ergänzung zum Fully gewesen....


----------



## totti38 (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Hier mein Scott Scale Rc 29. Der Rahmen und die Gabel wurden erst kürzlich von mir entlackt und lackiert. Gewicht liegt bei 7,5 Kg.
Teile, welche von mir aus Carbon gefertigt wurden sind:
-Sram xx1 Schaltwerk 11 Fach 
-Sattel mit Gestell
-Bfo Zweifingerhebel
-Sram xx1 Gripshift Tuning (Schelle)
-Rock Shox Ventilabdeckung

Anstehende Projektarbeiten aus Carbon werden sein:
-Steuersatz (Tune Alpin)
-Sattelklemme 
-Rebound Knopf für Rock Shox Brain
-Lenkerschellen für Bfo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhswb (18. Juli 2018)

Aktueller Aufbau mit dem ich dieses Jahr auch zwei Marathons gefahren bin (Rhens und Wiesbaden)


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2018)




----------



## alb (18. Juli 2018)

Da etabliert Jemand so langsam "die Treppe"!
Sieht sehr dynamisch aus....


----------



## DerHackbart (18. Juli 2018)

alb schrieb:


> Da etabliert Jemand so langsam "die Treppe"!
> Sieht sehr dynamisch aus....


Die Treppe?


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (19. Juli 2018)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Nein kein Eigenbau, der Ständer ist von Bicisupport. Da passen 4 Fahrräder Unten und 4 Fahrräder oben drauf.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Aussteller-...050227?hash=item3b06bbef33:g:SsYAAOSwwChatPbV
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 724408
> ...


saubere Lösung, was für eine Raumhöhe brauchst hierfür?


----------



## Bike_Collector (19. Juli 2018)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> saubere Lösung, was für eine Raumhöhe brauchst hierfür?


Danke.
Oben passen alle höhen und unten habe ich mal ein Rennrad mit 60cm Rahmenhöhe hingestellt und war noch ziemlich viel platz frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (20. Juli 2018)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Oben passen alle höhen und unten habe ich mal ein Rennrad mit 60cm Rahmenhöhe hingestellt und war noch ziemlich viel platz frei.


Ich denke hier gibt es ein Missverständnis:
Er würde gerne wissen, wie hoch der Raum/das Zimmer sein muss, damit der Bikeständer genutzt werden kann...


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (20. Juli 2018)

Cube_Racer_73 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Oben passen alle höhen und unten habe ich mal ein Rennrad mit 60cm Rahmenhöhe hingestellt und war noch ziemlich viel platz frei.


ja @CHausK hat natürlich recht... wenn du ein "Standard"-Rennrad bzw. Bike auf die zweite Ebene stellst, wie hoch sollte dann der Raum sein?


----------



## Bike_Collector (22. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Ich denke hier gibt es ein Missverständnis:
> Er würde gerne wissen, wie hoch der Raum/das Zimmer sein muss, damit der Bikeständer genutzt werden kann...


Danke für die Info, werde es gleich beantworten. 



Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> ja @CHausK hat natürlich recht... wenn du ein "Standard"-Rennrad bzw. Bike auf die zweite Ebene stellst, wie hoch sollte dann der Raum sein?


Sorry mein Fehler, also ich habe den Ständer vor Garagen tor die 2,30m hoch ist und meine 52cm rennräder stehen noch etwa 20cm höher wie das Tor. Da ich gerade in Urlaub bin kann ich es nicht messen aber die Rechnung lautet...
TOR: 2,25m + 0,20m was noch übersteht = 2,45m 
Also sollte der Raum mindestens 2,60m - 2,70 haben
Hoffe das es so hilfreich ist ansonsten wenn ich am ende von Monat wieder zuhause bin kann ich es am genauer messen.


----------



## Deleted471854 (22. Juli 2018)

In der Hoffnung, dass ich es jetzt richtig platziere.....
Seit letzter Woche bei mir eingezogen

Centurion Backfire Pro800 in 43/27,5


----------



## amg 2 (24. Juli 2018)

mach bitte bitte die  Katzenaugen weg............


----------



## Deleted471854 (24. Juli 2018)

Erledigt.........;-)


----------



## Fortis76 (24. Juli 2018)

Intervalle und Trails


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Juli 2018)

kensmith schrieb:


> Erledigt.........;-)Anhang anzeigen 756031



Du hast aktuell keine Sattelüberhöhung und sehr viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
Brauchst du diese sehr komfortable Sitzposition evtl wegen einem Rückenleiden? 

Wenn nicht, würde ich empfehlen die Spacer zu entfernen und den Vorbau negativ zu montieren. Das würde dir zu einer sportlicheren Sitzposition verhelfen und das Fahren dynamischer machen.


----------



## Deleted471854 (24. Juli 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Du hast aktuell keine Sattelüberhöhung und sehr viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
> Brauchst du diese sehr komfortable Sitzposition evtl wegen einem Rückenleiden?
> 
> Wenn nicht, würde ich empfehlen die Spacer zu entfernen und den Vorbau negativ zu montieren. Das würde dir zu einer sportlicheren Sitzposition verhelfen und das Fahren dynamischer machen.



Danke für den Tipp.

Eins nach dem anderen. Will erst mal wieder ins Radfahren reinfinden und dann die Anpassungen vornehmen.


----------



## Univega007 (7. August 2018)

Hallo!
Mein Alpina FS, welches nach gut 10 Jahren sporadischer Nutzung wieder im Einsatz ist.
Es ist alt, war neupreismäßig schon nicht das teuerste, aber es fährt sich recht gut. Einzig die Suntour XCP75 hab ich gegen ne
Psylo ausgetauscht, die federt wenigstens Das Türmchen hab ich noch draufgelassen, da ich eventuell nochmal den Vorbau samt Lenker tausche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler (8. August 2018)

Endlich mal wieder ein Univega - hatte ich auch mal!


----------



## CHausK (8. August 2018)

Auch wenn das gezeigte Univega wohl eher in die Abteilung Youngtimer gehört...


----------



## gewichtheber (8. August 2018)

Univega...hatte auch mal ein RaceFully für die Transalp...(im Vergleich mit modernen Rädern war das Fahrwerk grausam)
Das Alpina hier auf der Seite gehört aber tatsächlich schon fast zu den Youngtimern


----------



## Univega007 (8. August 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Auch wenn das gezeigte Univega wohl eher in die Abteilung Youngtimer gehört...





gewichtheber schrieb:


> Das Alpina hier auf der Seite gehört aber tatsächlich schon fast zu den Youngtimern



wie alt muss den ein Bike sein, um als Youngtimer zu gelten? Ich hatte es damals gebraucht gekauft und zu dem Modell (Alpina SL FS Ltd.) ist im Netz und in Katalogen nichts zu finden, ist aber den SL3/5/7/9 aus 2005 recht ähnlich. Spätere Alpinas hatten dann den Deltabox-Rahmen. 
Der Thread heißt doch "Euere CC und Touren-Räder", und als Tourenrad nutze ich das Univega weiterhin, spielt da das Alter eine Rolle?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Auch wenn das gezeigte Univega wohl eher in die Abteilung Youngtimer gehört...





gewichtheber schrieb:


> Das Alpina hier auf der Seite gehört aber tatsächlich schon fast zu den Youngtimern



Was natürlich absolut nicht heißt, dass es hier nix zu suchen hat...



Univega007 schrieb:


> wie alt muss den ein Bike sein, um als Youngtimer zu gelten?


So ca. 1995 - 2005 gebaute Räder sind (zumindest hier im Forum) Youngtimer (beim Youngtimer-Contest durften zuletzt z. B. Räder von 1996 - 2005 teilnehmen). Das verschiebt sich natürlich mit der Zeit ein wenig. Ich würde jetzt fast schon Richtung 2007 gehen.


----------



## CHausK (8. August 2018)

Ich bin da jetzt kein "Das gehört aber in die oder die Kategorie"-Prinzipienreiter und wenn @Univega007 das als Tourenrad nutzt, dann gibt es daran und auch an dem Bild hier nichts auszusetzen.
Solchen alten Räder sieht man dennoch nur noch eher selten hier, sondern halt eher bei den Youngtimern oder Alltagsrädern.
Die Federungen und die Geometrie sind ja schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und als "Sportgerät" würde ich (!) da einfach auf was etwas aktuelleres setzen. Aber jeder wie er mag, da bin ich tolerant...


----------



## Univega007 (8. August 2018)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt Ich denke mal, man muss immer sehen, wofür man das Bike nutzt. Ich fahre vorwiegend Tagestouren zwischen Thüringer Becken und Harz, und das meist schön gemütlich ohne Zeithatz. Mir ist schon klar, dass man mit solch einem alten Bike keine Alpenüberquerung macht, aber sowas liegt (noch) außerhalb meiner sportlichen Fähigkeiten. Daher reicht mir das "alte Alu" völlig



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So ca. 1995 - 2005 gebaute Räder sind (zumindest hier im Forum) Youngtimer (beim Youngtimer-Contest durften zuletzt z. B. Räder von 1996 - 2005 teilnehmen). Das verschiebt sich natürlich mit der Zeit ein wenig. Ich würde jetzt fast schon Richtung 2007 gehen.



Aha, also doch schon ein Youngtimer, vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Kraxler (8. August 2018)

Univega007 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass man mit solch einem alten Bike keine Alpenüberquerung macht



Ich bin vor wenigen Jahren mit meinem 26" Votec M6 auch eine Woche lang über die Alpen gefahren - ich war genauso schnell wie die Kollegen mit den modernen 29" Bikes.


----------



## Univega007 (9. August 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Die Federungen und die Geometrie sind ja schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und als "Sportgerät" würde ich (!) da einfach auf was etwas aktuelleres setzen. Aber jeder wie er mag, da bin ich tolerant...


Das Univega ist nicht das einzige Rad, welches ich besitze. Ich fahr noch ein Steppenwolf Tundra 29", mit "moderner Geometrie", ist allerdings ein Hardtail. Klar rollen die 29-Zöller besser, aber ich komme auf engen Trails mit den 26"-Rädern des Univega besser zurecht. Die MT4/5-Bremsen machen mehr Ärger als die alte Julie (gerade die MT4, die rattert und quietscht sporadisch vom feinsten). Und die Reba RL dämpft im ruppigen Gelände jetzt nicht unbedingt so viel besser als die Psylo mit der alten Hydrocoil-Federung. Einzig das Wippen der Psylo ist nicht schön, aber wenn man sie auf 80mm travelt, gehts.
Sicherlich, seit dem Univega ist die Zeit gewiss nicht stehengeblieben, eventuell wurde aber das ein oder andere in seiner Weiterentwicklung ehr "verschlimmbessert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saprobie (11. August 2018)

Wo wir grade bei 26" waren und ich am Mittwoch mal wieder eine Runde auf meinem AMS gedreht habe zeige ich hier auch mal ein Bild.
Mit Baujahr 2008 reicht es noch nicht ganz für die Youngtimer.
Leider ist mir der Rahmen mit 20" eine Nummer zu klein. Das war mir damals beim Kauf nicht bewusst. Die Nachrüstung der Sattelstütze hat ein wenig Linderung gebracht, aber mit dem Gedanken an ein neues Fully in passender Größe spiele ich inzwischen öfter.


----------



## FocusFlo (18. August 2018)

So das Focus wieder von der Gattin zurückerhalten und gleich modifiziert 


Und das Spark in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe, demnächst gibt’s noch ein Schaltungs-Upgrade


----------



## waldwild1 (6. September 2018)




----------



## gewichtheber (7. September 2018)

Die Kabelbinder am Oberrohr.. fiese Sache. Der Lenker.. 
Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff verstehen!


----------



## waldwild1 (7. September 2018)

Kein Thema, mir schon bewusst das es ungewohnt wirkt 
Kabelbinder oben sind ein Muss, da Zuganschläge aufgesägt um alle Züge durchgängig zu verlegen. 
Lenkerbreite hat sich über die Jahre so entwickelt. Es fühlt sich einfach passend an, breitere Lenker (52 - 60cm) konnten mir das nie vermitteln.


----------



## irgendwer84 (7. September 2018)

46cm? Krasser Shit und ich wurde mit meinem 56er Lenker ja schon immer belächelt...




Aber wenns dir passt ist ja gut.

p.s.: Stelle mit der Lenkerbreite mal ein Trailvideo online sieht sicherlich abgefahren aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (8. September 2018)

Mein Scott Scale für die alltäglichen Touren und den ein oder anderen Hobby-Marathon




Im Winter mit gebrauchtem Rahmen aus 2015 aufgebaut.


----------



## f_t_l (21. September 2018)

Mein XC/Tourenrad





Ausfahrten mit dem Rigid: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/86260


----------



## HaiRaider66 (11. November 2018)

Eigentlich sind alle meine Räder CC oder Tourenräder, hier in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen reicht mir auch immer ein Hardtail. Aufgrund von Umbauaktionen an allen vorhandenen Bikes im Haushalt, aus Wartungsgründen habe ich  z.B. mal alles auf 10-fach umgebaut, hatte ich nun diverse Teil am Lager. Ein 29“ Projekt steht noch an (der Rahmen ist bestellt), aber ich wollte aus den Resten mal was funktionierendes bauen, so als Testaufbau bevor ich richtig Geld ausgebe. Ausgangspunkt war eine vorhandene RECON 100 mm Gabel. Hierzu brauchte ich einen passenden Rahmen, die Größe war erstmal egal, da das Rad nicht für mich gedacht war. Bei Ebay fand ich einen Rahmen eines „deutschen“ Herstellers, die Website ist zwischenzeitlich offline, da wurden die Restbestände verkauft. Einen guten gemachten neuen Alurahmen für unter 100 Euro. Der bot sich doch für dieses Projekt an. Im ersten Ansatz wurden mal die für das 29“ Projekt bestellten Teile an den Rahmen gebaut. Damit konnte ich schon mal testen ob 1x11 für mich überhaupt in Frage kommt.





Test war positiv, somit konnte nun die Restekiste geplündert werden. Ist aktuell als Drittbike im Fuhrpark eingegliedert, eventuell kommen da im Winter die Spikereifen drauf. Oder es findet sich ein Interessent.





Was hat das Ganze gekostet?


----------



## Teppichmesser (9. Februar 2019)

Winterzeit = Aufbauzeit
Hab mir nenn Rahmen gekauft und mit Teilen, die von anderen Umbauten noch im Hause waren und mit Neuteilen aufgebaut

Leider noch kein Meter gefahren, hoffentlich ist der Schnee bald weg.
Viele neue Teile -aktuell 10 Kilo - für eine Investition ca.100€(Tubeless, leichtere Reifen) sind 800 Gramm Reduzierung möglich

Ist zu verkaufen - bei Interesse PN - Unterhaltung


----------



## _Olli (23. Februar 2019)

mei touren-rad


----------



## philipp196 (23. Februar 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt im Gebirge, aber es liegt noch einiges an Schnee im Wald.


----------



## deathmetal (18. März 2019)




----------



## LockeTirol (14. April 2019)

VPACE Fully von meiner Frau 




VPACE TTrail von mir


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. April 2019)




----------



## the donkey (14. April 2019)

Damit bin ich derzeit unterwegs und es darf bleiben macht Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (14. April 2019)

…


----------



## the donkey (14. April 2019)

Such nochmal vielleicht findest noch was


----------



## Maximus75 (14. April 2019)

Erste längere Ausfahrt mit meinem Alma...


----------



## kugliga (14. April 2019)

Der Vollständigkeit halber von beiden Seiten...


----------



## pristo (14. April 2019)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt:
fahrfertig und ohne Gewichtsoptimierung: 9,5 kg


----------



## fskbln (7. Mai 2019)

Pace RC104 Osterausflug


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Mai 2019)

pristo schrieb:


> Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt:
> fahrfertig und ohne Gewichtsoptimierung: 9,5 kg
> Anhang anzeigen 850187


Gabs das Schaltwerk nur noch in Rot? Passt irgendwie nicht so gut zum schwarz-weißen Rest.


----------



## pristo (8. Mai 2019)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Gabs das Schaltwerk nur noch in Rot? Passt irgendwie nicht so gut zum schwarz-weißen Rest.



Gut gesehen! Das Originalschaltwerk wurde getauscht, weil defekt. Canyon hat mir dann ungefragt ein rotes geschickt, weil die andere Farbe nicht lieferbar war. Wollte nicht warten und hab das rote behalten. Mir gefällt´s zu dem schwarz/weiß mit den anderen roten Farbtupfern am Rad ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (16. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (16. Mai 2019)

Sehr schönes Rad, aber was ist das für ein Kettenblatt? 28er? Für ein Rd dieser Gattung ganz schön klein...
UNd die Kassette passt farblich leider nicht so recht zum Rest, aber manchmal gehts halt nicht anders...


----------



## Deleted 426828 (16. Mai 2019)

Ja,ist ein 28er Kettenblatt.In Verbindung mit dem 9er Ritzel ergibt sich für mich eine recht brauchbare Übersetzung.
Ist ja mein Tourenrad,kein Racer.Am Scott Scale fahre ich zb ein 32er oder 34er Kettenblatt.
Über die Kassettenfarbe kann man streiten,wohl wahr.Anfangs fand ich das Gold auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## deathmetal (21. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Ianus (27. Dezember 2019)




----------



## mikeonbike (25. Januar 2020)

bin mal wieder vom thema tunnelblick angefixt... der finanzminister hat sein veto zu einem neuen 29'er eingelegt, also muss dass hier erst einmal herhalten... mal kucken, was da gewichtstechnisch noch geht...werd' heut abend mal die slx teile runternehmen und durch xtr-teile ersetzen, pedal durch ein leichtes eggbeater und dann wird's auch schon langsam eng. 400 - 500 gr. gehen noch bei den reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (23. Februar 2020)

Suche so Stopfen um Kabelkeingänge am Bike die nicht genutzt werden zu dicht zu machen. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man sowas bekommt?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2020)

__





						Amazon.de : knete
					





					www.amazon.de
				











						Reflektierende Aufkleber
					






					www.mooxi-bike.de
				





vielleicht verrätst du uns um welches bike es geht und wie die öffnungen gestaltet sind.


----------



## deathmetal (23. Februar 2020)

Bike is dieses hier. Die Öffnungen sind ca. 3-4mm und rund


----------



## scubasigi_73 (7. März 2020)

Mein neues Asphalt/Schotter/Feldweg-Touren-Shredderbike. Ist ein Cube Reaction C:62 Race 2x12 XT.

Macht echt viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Panigale1299 (7. März 2020)

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und mein Rose Thrillhill präsentieren.
Ich habe den Winter dazu verbracht das Fahrrad nach meinen Wünschen aufzubauen und abzustimmen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität des Rahmen und der Lackierung. Zu den Komponenten muss man meine ich nicht viel schreiben, die kennt man ja.
Aktuell fahrfertig 10,3kg ohne Abstriche bei der Pannensicherheit zu machen.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. März 2020)

Setbackstütze und dann den Sattel doch ganz hinten geklemmt würde mich störe, ansonsten sehr schön!


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Setbackstütze und dann den Sattel doch ganz hinten geklemmt würde mich störe, ansonsten sehr schön!


Stört mich auch ein bisschen.  Der Grund hierfür ist, dass ich diese Aufgrund einer Schätzung gekauft habe - 20mm offset.  Die Messung beim bike fitting hat mit diesem Sattel 13mm offset ergeben.  Daher der Versatz.


----------



## mikeonbike (9. März 2020)

das highlight an dem rad ist eindeutig der lenker...  der rest ist natürlich auch ok


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. März 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das highlight an dem rad ist eindeutig der lenker...  der rest ist natürlich auch ok


Danke ?


----------



## chicken07 (5. April 2020)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und mein Rose Thrillhill präsentieren.


?? Eine der wenigen Rahmenfarben, zu denen die hellbraunen Skinwall-Seitenwände der Mäntel farblich mal wirklich passen.
Da sieht man ja teilweise echt krude Farbkombinationen. Hauptsache hip und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (6. April 2020)

chicken07 schrieb:


> ?? Eine der wenigen Rahmenfarben, zu denen die hellbraunen Skinwall-Seitenwände der Mäntel farblich mal wirklich passen.
> Da sieht man ja teilweise echt krude Farbkombinationen. Hauptsache hip und so...


Die Farbkombi ist nun aber Geschichte, da ich mit den Ikon´s nicht warm geworden bin und diese Reifen von Wolfpack weichen mussten.
Aber du hast recht, das matt grün passt zu den Skinwall Design.


----------



## stemi1982 (6. Mai 2020)

Mein neues Chisel aktuell noch 11,5kg


----------



## RAVENMAX (6. Mai 2020)

mein Baby steht zum Verkauf! Bei Interesse gerne melden. Mit Pedalen unter 9kg. LG


----------



## geisterhome (8. Mai 2020)

Scott Scale 970


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. Mai 2020)

Warten wir mal die bösen Kommentare zu den Reflektoren ab... Auf die Stilpolizei ist ja immer Verlass


----------



## ZiviSeal (9. Mai 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Warten wir mal die bösen Kommentare zu den Reflektoren ab... Auf die Stilpolizei ist ja immer Verlass


Was ist das denn auch füe eine inkonsequente Kackscheiße?

Pedalreflektor -> Check
Speichenreflektor -> Check
roter Reflektor hinten -> Check
weißer Reflektor vorne -> Fail
Bitte nachbessern, dann hat die Stilpolizei richtig was zu tun. ?


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2020)

Schutzbleche fehlen auch!!! Ne, Spaß. Das sieht doch nach einem soliden und vernünftigen XC-Hardtail aus  Vor allem ist es farblich top gestaltet für den Preis.
Den Schnellspanner vorn würde ich anders ausrichten, der sammelt sonst schnell Äste und anderes Gedöns.


----------



## geisterhome (9. Mai 2020)

ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Was ist das denn auch füe eine inkonsequente Kackscheiße?
> 
> Pedalreflektor -> Check
> Speichenreflektor -> Check
> ...





Haha, ja mit der Style-Polizei bin ich vertraut. Hab es erstmal so gelassen wie ich es bekommen habe und mich gleich aufs Rad geschwungen. Ich finde es optisch jetzt auch nicht so gravierend das ich da gleich ran musste. Ist eben auch als Altagsrad gedacht um mal zum Einkaufen zu fahren. Beim Rennrad z.B. bin ich da auch etwas strenger 

Der Frontreflektor war übrigens nicht montiert und liegt noch/bereits in einer Tüte. Ansonsten hat wohl keiner von euch die Klingel endeckt was?


----------



## Schwitte (10. Mai 2020)

@geisterhome 
Gut gekontert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiviSeal (10. Mai 2020)

geisterhome schrieb:


> Haha, ja mit der Style-Polizei bin ich vertraut. Hab es erstmal so gelassen wie ich es bekommen habe und mich gleich aufs Rad geschwungen. Ich finde es optisch jetzt auch nicht so gravierend das ich da gleich ran musste. Ist eben auch als Altagsrad gedacht um mal zum Einkaufen zu fahren. Beim Rennrad z.B. bin ich da auch etwas strenger
> 
> Der Frontreflektor war übrigens nicht montiert und liegt noch/bereits in einer Tüte. Ansonsten hat wohl keiner von euch die Klingel endeckt was?


Nach den Reflektoren war Burnout.  ?


----------



## gsiberger (11. Mai 2020)

kurze Wochenendausfahrt


----------



## ambitionbike (12. Mai 2020)

Der Gerät habe ich jetzt ein gutes Jahr . 
Gabel ganz frisch vom Service   geht wie Butter


Kassette ist auch bald fällig , noch neue Kurbeln  und ich bin nahe der 10


----------



## MucPaul (20. Mai 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> bin mal wieder vom thema tunnelblick angefixt... der finanzminister hat sein veto zu einem neuen 29'er eingelegt, also muss dass hier erst einmal herhalten... mal kucken, was da gewichtstechnisch noch geht...werd' heut abend mal die slx teile runternehmen und durch xtr-teile ersetzen, pedal durch ein leichtes eggbeater und dann wird's auch schon langsam eng. 400 - 500 gr. gehen noch bei den reifen...



Also wenn Dich die Kollegen von rennrad-news.de mit dieser Steuersatz Kappe erwischen, dann musst Du aber eine gute Ausrede parat haben...


----------



## MucPaul (20. Mai 2020)

Für die abendliche Hausrunde an der Isar entlang (wichtigstes Feature: eine Klingel gegen Hundegassigeher, die auf dem Trail partout nicht zur Seite weichen wollen...   )


----------



## stemi1982 (20. Mai 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 984796
> 
> Bike is dieses hier. Die Öffnungen sind ca. 3-4mm und rund











						SILICONE TIDDS Abdeckung für Gewindeöse Flaschenhalter, 4,50 €
					

SILICONE TIDDS Abdeckung für Gewindeöse Flaschenhalter 0,5g Die ultraleichte Abdeckung für unbenutzte Flaschenhalterösen am Rahmen, spart ca 7g gegenüber St




					r2-bike.com
				




So etwas oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (20. Mai 2020)

stemi1982 schrieb:


> SILICONE TIDDS Abdeckung für Gewindeöse Flaschenhalter, 4,50 €
> 
> 
> SILICONE TIDDS Abdeckung für Gewindeöse Flaschenhalter 0,5g Die ultraleichte Abdeckung für unbenutzte Flaschenhalterösen am Rahmen, spart ca 7g gegenüber St
> ...



Ja möglich das das passt. Hab ich leider nicht gesehen als ich erst dort bestellt habe. 
Wirds beim nächsten Mal mit bestellt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2020)

Spaßrad. Inzwischen hinten auch mit Cross, weil der Speed auf den losen trockenen Böden momentan nicht mehr taugt als ein Rennradreifen.


----------



## JSRacing (21. Mai 2020)

Glücklicher Alma Besitzer ??




und noch das XTC meiner Lebensgefährtin

das übrigens zum Verkauf steht, Sie bekommt ein 2021er Alma!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Mai 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Glücklicher Alma Besitzer ??
> Anhang anzeigen 1047522
> 
> und noch das XTC meiner Lebensgefährtin
> ...



Züge und Leitungen sind extreeeeemst lang! Finde ich immer schlimm!
Da sehe ich Potenzial in Sachen Gewicht & Optik!


----------



## JSRacing (21. Mai 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Züge und Leitungen sind extreeeeemst lang! Finde ich immer schlimm!
> Da sehe ich Potenzial in Sachen Gewicht & Optik!



Gebe ich dir zu 100% recht, als Hauptmerkmal würde ich auch umbauen auf 1x12, dann wird der Lenker schon direkt aufgeräumter.
Aber tuning findet an diesem Rad nicht mehr statt, da es wie schon geschrieben ein neues gibt.

An meinem Alma gefallen mir die Züge auch nicht, da muss ich mich auch ma ran!


----------



## Deleted 324346 (21. Mai 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Glücklicher Alma Besitzer ??
> Anhang anzeigen 1047522
> 
> und noch das XTC meiner Lebensgefährtin
> ...


Ich bekomme Anfang/Mitte Juni mein Alma. Bin heiß wie Frittenfett


----------



## JSRacing (21. Mai 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Anfang/Mitte Juni mein Alma. Bin heiß wie Frittenfett



ein 2021er Modell oder noch das aktuelle?
Welches Alma wird es?


----------



## DocLumpi (21. Mai 2020)

stemi1982 schrieb:


> Mein neues Chisel aktuell noch 11,5kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1036574Anhang anzeigen 1036575Anhang anzeigen 1036576


Schönes Bike ? 
Ist das Gewicht vom Originalzustand ??


----------



## stemi1982 (21. Mai 2020)

Ja original mit 520er Pedale. Aktuell hat es durch kleine Änderungen schon 10,8 kg.






Bin noch am überlegen wegen einem -17° Vorbau ansonsten bin ich von der Geo schon recht zufrieden. Bin echt positiv überrascht wie gut das Bike sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab geht.


----------



## ambitionbike (26. Mai 2020)

Vorbau gutes Stichwort bin jetzt von -6 auf. -17. Der Veränderung ist wirklich immens .da tut sich ja einiges an der Körperhaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (27. Mai 2020)

100km Tour über den Wittekindsweg des Wiehengebirges nach Osnabrück


----------



## shnoopix (28. Mai 2020)

Stevens Manic mit dem Traumrahmen meiner Jugend und aktuell 10,4 kg.

Stevens ist ja recht unterrepräsentiert hier im Forum, gefühlt halten hauptsächlich der Hammer-Ali und ich mit unseren alten Schinken die Stevens Fahnen hoch.


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Mai 2020)

rahmen von 2014, gabel aus 2012... leider muss ich sagen, was die performance angeht ist marzocchi einfach unschlagbar... das olle ding ist ein seismograph






gewichtstechnisch so komplett 10,2 kg - nen büsschen schwer, aber noch ok... die gabel hat im gegensatz zur sid carbon, die vorher drin war, noch mal 200 gr. aufschlag... das ritzelpaket ist auch nicht das leichteste, aber optisch schön... (und lag neu und unbenutzt in meiner restekiste)






vorderes kettenblatt ist ein 36'er oval... das kann ich auch in den alpen treten...






die marzocchi hat wirklich coole details und die gabelbrücke ist grosszügig dimensioniert...






das orange hat's mir tatsächlich angetan...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. Mai 2020)

Der Sticker..


----------



## f_t_l (29. Mai 2020)

*Project Al/C_29 (Ausbaustufe 05/2020)*



























*Meine XC-Touren kann man sich auch hier anschauen:*


> >>> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/94314 <<<


​


----------



## Frodijak (16. Juni 2020)

…


----------



## geisterhome (16. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt sämtliche extravagante Anbauteile entfernt.

Scott Scale 970, auch mit solchem preiswertem MTB kann man sich übrigens bei Strava sehen lassen, ich lande konstant in den top 5% in den Segmenten. (Ja ich bin ein Strava Nerd..) Auf meinem deutlich teureren  Rennrad sieht es auf der Strasse kaum besser aus.


----------



## T.R. (24. Juni 2020)

Es ist meistens der Fahrer und nicht das Material. In meinem Fall: leider.......


----------



## HeikoLooke (15. Juli 2020)

Seit März 2020 mein neues "Geschoss"  Cannondale F-Si Carbon 3 - Modell 2020. Super schnell, der Rahmen ein Traum! Läuft richtig gut ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Juli 2020)




----------



## deathmetal (20. Juli 2020)




----------



## RadioactiveJoe (30. Juli 2020)

Hier mal mein Stevens Colorado. Gerade für lange Touren (80km+) einfach schnell, zuverlässig und trotzdem angenehm leicht.


----------



## geisterhome (2. August 2020)

Mal wieder ein Bild, ich habe mittlerweile den Lenker komplett unten. Die Position ist immer noch sehr bequem und könnte gerne noch sportlicher sein. Leider hab ich jetzt auch einen Spacerturm über dem Lenker. Konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen das Steuerrohr zu kürzen. Was meint ihr geht das noch oder sieht das schon zu bescheuert aus?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2020)

geisterhome schrieb:


> Leider hab ich jetzt auch einen Spacerturm über dem Lenker. Konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen das Steuerrohr zu kürzen. Was meint ihr geht das noch oder sieht das schon zu bescheuert aus?


wenn hier jetzt alle der meinung sind, dass du so auf keinen fall mehr rumfahren darfst, kürzt du den gabelschaft dann, obwohl es DIR eigentlich völlig egal ist?


----------



## geisterhome (2. August 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn hier jetzt alle der meinung sind, dass du so auf keinen fall mehr rumfahren darfst, kürzt du den gabelschaft dann, obwohl es DIR eigentlich völlig egal ist?



Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.Ich freue mich aber immer über andere Meinung. Wie findest du es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2020)

geisterhome schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.Ich freue mich aber immer über andere Meinung. Wie findest du es?


fahre selber so rum, da die gabel so einen höheren wiederverkaufswert hat.


----------



## feedyourhead (3. August 2020)

geisterhome schrieb:


> Leider hab ich jetzt auch einen Spacerturm über dem Lenker. Konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen das Steuerrohr zu kürzen. Was meint ihr geht das noch oder sieht das schon zu bescheuert aus?


Naja, ohne Spacer siehts definitiv besser aus.
Ob es dir die bessere Optik wert ist, dass Du dann vielleicht in ein paar Jahren deine 130 Euro Gabel für nur 60 statt 70 Euro verkaufen kannst musst Du aber schon selbst beurteilen...


----------



## Hierjerner (14. August 2020)

@geisterhome Bei einer Gabel in der Preisklasse würde ich den Schaft auch kürzen. Wobei... in Kombination mit einer Endstufen-Gabel wäre der Spacerturm dann auch wieder ein Fall für die Stylepolizei 

übrigens ein sehr schönes Rad! Habe kurzzeitig nebenher im Bikeladen gearbeitet, dieses HT ging weg wie geschnitten Brot. Wenn einzelne Komponenten wie bspw. die SX Eagle irgendwann zu schlecht werden würden, dann kann man ja immer noch upgraden! 

Hatte zunächst auch dieses Rad im Auge, durch den Nebenjob beim Bikeladen hatte ich aber die einmalige Möglichkeit SEHR gute Kurse zu bekommen, daher die "Investition des Lebens" gemacht und mir ein Simplon Razorblade SL zugelegt. Das möchte ich jetzt für die Ewigkeit behalten und hoffe auch, dass es wirklich sehr lange halten wird. Daher auch hier dann die guten Komponenten dran gebaut, außer beim Antrieb, da wurde es die GX-Eagle-Gruppe. Ist günstiger bei Verschleiß und upgraden könnte man immer noch. Die Kurbel habe ich direkt getauscht weil ich günstig an die X01 kam und mir die GX-Kurbel nicht gefiel.
Aber hätte es die Möglichkeit zum Simplon nicht gegeben, dann wäre es wohl auch das 970 geworden


----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2020)

Fährt sich Super !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2020)

geisterhome schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1092825
> 
> Mal wieder ein Bild, ich habe mittlerweile den Lenker komplett unten. Die Position ist immer noch sehr bequem und könnte gerne noch sportlicher sein. Leider hab ich jetzt auch einen Spacerturm über dem Lenker. Konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen das Steuerrohr zu kürzen. Was meint ihr geht das noch oder sieht das schon zu bescheuert aus?



Wie an andere Stelle schon geschrieben wurde und hier nochmals auf die Kernaussage reduziert:

Hau' den blöden Schaft weg! 
Das ist keine HighEnd Fork, die dir exorbitant Geld in die Kasse spült, wenn es denn mal zur Verkauf käme.


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (14. Oktober 2020)

Da ist es. Das 2021 OIZ LTD. Es ist mein erstes Race Fully. Und ich muss sagen, ein Traum. Ich war immer skeptisch, bin aber sehr positiv überrascht.


----------



## travelgerd (14. Oktober 2020)

Lösch doch bitte die Mehrfachbilder raus. Nervt beim scrollen.


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Oktober 2020)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 16935853"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1132891Anhang anzeigen 1132892Anhang anzeigen 1132893Anhang anzeigen 1132894Da ist es. Das 2021 OIZ LTD. Es ist mein erstes Race Fully. Und ich muss sagen, ein Traum. Ich war immer skeptisch, bin aber sehr positiv überrascht.


ABER schon schmutzig....das schöne neue Bike.


----------



## deathmetal (21. November 2020)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (23. November 2020)




----------



## deathmetal (23. November 2020)

Heute mal am Bodensee die Sonne gesucht und gefunden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. November 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Heute mal am Bodensee die Sonne gesucht und gefunden



Ist das ein Petrol 2C? 
Habe ich gerade für einen Kollegen geordert.
Happy mit dem Rahmen?? 

OnTopic:


----------



## deathmetal (24. November 2020)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Petrol 2C?
> Habe ich gerade für einen Kollegen geordert.
> Happy mit dem Rahmen??


Ja genau, das ist ein Petrol 2c. 
Ja, gefällt mir gut der Rahmen. Passt für mich gut die Geo etc. Einzig das der Abstand von Kette zu Strebe sehr gering ist. Im Gelände wenns grob wird schlägt die Kette auf dei Strebe und der Schutz ist etwas dünn, daher nicht das absolut leisteste Rad. Aber ansonsten is das Top


----------



## a73 (24. November 2020)

Epic Evo 2019

LG


----------



## dkiki (24. November 2020)

.


----------



## Wildman1967 (27. November 2020)

Hiho!
Darf ich vorstellen. Mein Neuzugang aus dem Hause mit dem großen S.
Specialized Chisel 2021 mit ein paar kleineren Umbauten


----------



## onkeldueres (27. November 2020)

Ab in den Wald, das schöne Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## InoX (29. November 2020)

Ich kann ja auch mal wieder etwas posten. Habe neulich das alte gerissene Canyon meines Stiefvaters auf meinen alten Giantrahmen umgebaut. Recycling statt neu kaufen😉

etwas bunt aber fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (5. Dezember 2020)

Hat letzte Woche eine neue Lackierung bekommen und wird nun winterverpackt bis April.
Anregungen zum Tuning?


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2020)

Habe für meinen Sohn auch wieder ein Hardtail aufgebaut. Schon im Spätsommer angefangen, aber es ist erst heute richtig fertig geworden. 9,9kg wie es da steht, inklusive Pedale. Die Kurbeln haben übrigens passend zur Körpergröße nur 165mm.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (5. Dezember 2020)

Was für eine Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit ist das?


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Was für eine Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit ist das?


So ein günstiges Ding von Aliexpress


----------



## basti_b (5. Dezember 2020)

Nach 7 Jahren mit meinem TREK Superfly hab ich heute endlich mein Supercaliber bekommen.
Im August bestellt, Lieferzeit war mit 100 Tagen angegeben, habe ich es heute nach 101 Tag bekommen. 



erste kleine Runde schon gemacht.


----------



## Wildman1967 (5. Dezember 2020)

Umbau weitestgehend abgeschlossen .....

Irgendwo muss ich aber noch 150 Gramm abspecken. 🤔
Es soll ja kein Leichtbaubike werden, aber jetzt will ich wenigstens unter 10kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (5. Dezember 2020)

Wildman1967 schrieb:


> Umbau weitestgehend abgeschlossen .....
> 
> Irgendwo muss ich aber noch 150 Gramm abspecken. 🤔
> Es soll ja kein Leichtbaubike werden, aber jetzt will ich wenigstens unter 10kg!


Das Schutzblech der Gabel weg, Schaft kürzen, Spacer weg und Vorbau umdrehen, dann hast du's Gewicht erreicht 😀


----------



## Wildman1967 (5. Dezember 2020)

dkiki schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech der Gabel weg, Schaft kürzen, Spacer weg und Vorbau umdrehen, dann hast du's Gewicht erreicht 😀



Den Mudguard finde ich sinnvoll, da man bedeutend weniger Dreck ins Gesicht bekommt. Und optisch finde ich den Vorbau negativ montiert schöner. Denke, ich bekomme das aber eh noch hin!


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Dezember 2020)

Wildman1967 schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss ich aber noch 150 Gramm abspecken.


Das ganze Rad ist sauber nur das Unterrohr nicht - da kannst schon mal paar Gramm rausholen 😉
Im Ernst - an Kurbel und Kassette ist sicher etliches an Gewicht zu machen - (die momentan verbauten Teile dann verkaufen).
Und klar an den Reifen
Fährst mit Schlauch oder Tubeless?


----------



## Wildman1967 (5. Dezember 2020)

Evtl. bekomme ich von einem Freund noch eine RaceFace Next Kurbel. 
Bei den Reifen habe ich bisher keine sinnvolle Alternative gefunden mit tan sidewall. Ich fahre sie tubeless.


----------



## Cattie (5. Dezember 2020)

Wildman1967 schrieb:


> Umbau weitestgehend abgeschlossen .....
> 
> Irgendwo muss ich aber noch 150 Gramm abspecken. 🤔
> Es soll ja kein Leichtbaubike werden, aber jetzt will ich wenigstens unter 10kg!


Ich muss leider sagen, dass die Vorgängerversion des Chisel beutend hübschere Rohrformen hatte. Das 30.9er Sitzrohr verschandelt das ganze Bike...


----------



## dkiki (5. Dezember 2020)

Wildman1967 schrieb:


> Evtl. bekomme ich von einem Freund noch eine RaceFace Next Kurbel.
> Bei den Reifen habe ich bisher keine sinnvolle Alternative gefunden mit tan sidewall. Ich fahre sie tubeless.


Maxxis Ikon


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Dezember 2020)

Sollte dann aber schon die Next SL Carbonkurbel sein.
Sind immer wieder gute gebrauchte zu fairem Preis im Angebot.
Brauchst aber dann auch ein neues Innenlager.


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Dezember 2020)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich muss leider sagen, dass die Vorgängerversion des Chisel beutend hübschere Rohrformen hatte. Das 30.9er Sitzrohr verschandelt das ganze Bike...


Der Kommentar hilft ihm aber nun nicht beim Gewicht einsparen.
Oder meinst du, er soll das Sitzrohr entfernen?🤣


----------



## Wildman1967 (5. Dezember 2020)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich muss leider sagen, dass die Vorgängerversion des Chisel beutend hübschere Rohrformen hatte. Das 30.9er Sitzrohr verschandelt das ganze Bike...


Wie das mit dem Geschmack so ist .....
Ich hätte mir den Vorgänger nie gekauft und ich finde das hier megageil!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Dezember 2020)

Wildman1967 schrieb:


> Umbau weitestgehend abgeschlossen .....
> 
> Irgendwo muss ich aber noch 150 Gramm abspecken. 🤔
> Es soll ja kein Leichtbaubike werden, aber jetzt will ich wenigstens unter 10kg!


Sieht schick aus!

Würde am ehesten den LRS gegen was leichteres ersetzen. Wäre am effektivsten. Aber wohl auch am teuersten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (5. Dezember 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Sollte dann aber schon die Next SL Carbonkurbel sein.
> Sind immer wieder gute gebrauchte zu fairem Preis im Angebot.
> Brauchst aber dann auch ein neues Innenlager.



Wenn ich sie von ihm bekomme, dann ist der Preis extrem gut! Und Innenlager haben wir noch ein paar 30er im Shop liegen.
Danke aber für deine Tipps!


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Dezember 2020)

Leichter LRS wäre dann nach der Kurbel auch meine erste Wahl.
Bringt einiges an Gewicht und Performance - und kann mit ans nächste Bike genommen werden(zum schön rechnen).


----------



## Hierjerner (5. Dezember 2020)

Heute bekam Schwiegerpapa sein Simplon Razorblade SL. Ging direkt im Doppelpack bei Schnee und Matsch auf Tour, die Teile machen einfach Spaß!


----------



## dkiki (8. Dezember 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1154815


bist du zufrieden mit der stuetze?
hab sie bei alibaba gesehen und ueberlegt auch zu kaufen.
welche länge/durchmesser hast du und weisst du was sie tatsächlich wiegt? (auf der HP sind ja immer starke abweichungen)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. Dezember 2020)

Mein _Touren-/Marathon-/Trail-/Downcountry-/Eins-für-Alles-_Bike... endlich komplett fertig


----------



## Teppichmesser (23. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Orbea-OIZ (24. Dezember 2020)

Weil ich mit meinem neuen OIZ so mega zufrieden bin, habe ich meiner Lebensgefährtin auch eins gekauft.
Die Koffer machen einfach nur Spaß.


----------



## FlowLa86 (29. Dezember 2020)

Meine Waffe für alles.
Nach Umbau auf 1x12 und Tuning mit Ax Lightness LRS ist es einfach nur ein Traumbike❤️


----------



## _Olli (30. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hierjerner (31. Dezember 2020)

Jahresende mit dem Razorblade zelebriert


----------



## f_t_l (1. Januar 2021)

*Letzte Ausfahrt f*ck_2020...*


----------



## Sonneberger (3. Januar 2021)

Centurion Numinis. Saisonstart 2021.


----------



## FlowLa86 (3. Januar 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt 2021❤️


----------



## Flo1 (6. Januar 2021)

So, 
nun muss ich auch mal mein neues Mädel vorstellen 
Ein Müsing Petrol 4c AllBlack, recht Traillastig aufgebaut.
Pike ohne Boost mit 140mm
55mm Vorbau, mit 750mm Lenker (noch keine finale Entscheidung)
Magura MT 5 mit 4 Kolben Zangen vorn wie hinten (werde wohl hinten auf eine 2Kolben Zange wechseln)
Eagle 12fach mit 52/11er Kassette und 34 Blatt 
Laufradsatz Hope Pro4 mit DT Swiss EX471 vorn Magic Mary, hinten Nobby Nic beide in 2,4 Breite
150mm Dropper Post von E13
aktuell Flatpedals

Leider erst einmal im tiefen Schnee und Matsch gefahren, ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## ChrisNM (10. Januar 2021)

erste Ausfahrt bei besten Bedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. Januar 2021)

Mein Winterbike mit der neuen ICE-Tec Kurbel und Deep-Freez-Tretlager.


----------



## souldriver (11. Januar 2021)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Mein _Touren-/Marathon-/Trail-/Downcountry-/Eins-für-Alles-_Bike... endlich komplett fertig





ChrisNM schrieb:


> erste Ausfahrt bei besten Bedingungen Anhang anzeigen 1185601


Schöne Räder.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass hier in der Galerie erwähnt wird, um welches (Rahmen-)Modell es sich jeweils handelt. Nicht jeder hat den kompletten Marktüberblick.


----------



## CHausK (11. Januar 2021)

souldriver schrieb:


> Schöne Räder.
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass hier in der Galerie erwähnt wird, um welches (Rahmen-)Modell es sich jeweils handelt. Nicht jeder hat den kompletten Marktüberblick.


Sehen aus wie ein Scott Genius (@Goldene Zitrone ) und ein Specialized Epic Evo (@ChrisNM) aus....


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Januar 2021)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie ein Scott Genius (@Goldene Zitrone )


Fast  
Ist ein umgebautes Scott Spark 930 von 2020. Die 140mm FW der Fox 34 vorne lassen es evtl. etwas nach Genius ausschauen.


----------



## Alfo84 (15. Januar 2021)

Mein Merida One Twenty 9.7000 mit frischen Gummis. 130mm Pike, 120mm im Heck. 100% XT. One Up Carbon Lenker, Ergo Pro Sattel.


----------



## deathmetal (15. Januar 2021)

Alfo84 schrieb:


> Mein Merida One Twenty 9.7000 mit frischen Gummis. 130mm Pike, 120mm im Heck. 100% XT. One Up Carbon Lenker, Ergo Pro Sattel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1188498
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1188499


Würd mich interessieren wie sich die Pirelli Pellen fahren


----------



## Schumo (18. Januar 2021)

Mein "LowBudget" China-Carbon Aufbau auf OG-Evkin CF052 Basis.


----------



## s37 (8. Februar 2021)

Hier mal meine wunderschöne eierlegende Wollmilchsau...Müsing Petrol 2c!

Ich bin bereits seit Juni stolzer Besitzer und hab vorher sehr lange hin und her überlegt welches Geschoss mein Radon Skeen beerben darf und das überhaupt schafft  DAS hier erfüllt alle Vorgaben und erledigt es mit Bravour! Verdammt schnell bergauf und spaßig bergab, so muss das sein 

Rahmen komplett Carbon tiefschwarz, Rockshox Reba 120mm, Rockshox Deluxe Ultimate 110mm FW, Schaltung XT 12-fach komplett, Bremse 2-Kolben XT mit je 180mm Scheibe, DT Swiss 350er Naben, Felge vorne NoTubes ZTR Crest, Felge hinten NoTubes ZTR Arch, Reifen Wolfpack Race tubeless, Lenker Ritchey Trail 2X Alu, Vorbau und Sattelstütze Müsing-Standard Alu, Sattel Specialized Phenom, Pedale Contec Rapid, Griffe ESI

Gewicht liegt bei 11,8kg


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Februar 2021)

Wechsel von HT auf Fully...


----------



## s37 (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. Februar 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1204058
> Wechsel von HT auf Fully...


Wie ist denn nun deine Einschätzung - lieber Hardtail oder lieber Fully? Hängt natürlich von der Strecke ab, aber wenn du jetzt lange Hardtail gefahren bist, würde mich interessieren, wie du nun das Fully beurteilst.

Gibts einen Grund, warum nicht das 2021er Epic Fully sondern den Vorgänger? In jedem Fall ein stimmiger Aufbau!


----------



## rapsac (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## Teppichmesser (5. März 2021)

7320gramm


----------



## Donsen (12. März 2021)




----------



## Godtake (16. März 2021)

@Donsen 

Richtig geil, mehr Fotos bitte!


----------



## Donsen (17. März 2021)

@Godtake 
Vielen Dank für die Blumen ... Bin leider nicht so talentiert was Fotos angeht, ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit mal ein Album für das Ritchey anlegen


----------



## Godtake (18. März 2021)

Donsen schrieb:


> @Godtake
> Vielen Dank für die Blumen ... Bin leider nicht so talentiert was Fotos angeht, ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit mal ein Album für das Ritchey anlegen


Das wichtigste wäre ein ganz simples Foto von der Antriebsseite in der Totalen.


----------



## Stefan110 (27. März 2021)

"Neues" Ritchey kann ich auch.
Den Rahmen habe ich lange gesucht und dann endlich neu (!) auf ebay gefunden.

Antrieb und und Bremsen, alles XTR, habe ich komplett von ebay.
Die Laufräder sind von Whizz-Wheels.
Lenker und Gabel (Ritchey) sind neu, den Rest hatte ich noch im Fundus.
Eine Ritchey Sattelstütze fehlt noch, dann ist das Rad vollständig.

Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Rad!

ONLY STEEL IS REAL.


----------



## Edith L. (1. April 2021)

So, nun kann man sich langsam an die Öffentlichkeit wagen.





Ausgang ist ein neues Focus Raven 8.7.
Das habe ich zu einem wirklich guten Preis erstanden, so dass ich auch die läääängere Wartezeit in Kauf nahm und allen Ersatzangeboten standhalten konnte. Die Ersparnis wurde sogleich mal gegen den großen Teil des Originalplunders eingesetzt.
Carbon Sattelstütze, Vorbau -17 Grad und Carbonlenker Procraft PCR
Sattel ist nunmehr eine Speedneedle
Bremsscheiben KCNC Razor 180 bzw 160mm.
Kurbel XT mit Garbaruk 34 t melon.
Schläuche raus und tubeless "rein".
Verschraubte Bremsgriffe gegen simple Schaumstoffgriffe ersetzt.

Zusätzlich angebaut XTR-Pedale und nen Carboncage für die Pulle.

Jetzt wird es noch den Laufrädern, der Pizzatellerkassette und zumindestens der vorderen Achse an den Leib gehen. Die SLX-Bremse bleibt ansonsten erstmal. Gegen den SLX-Trigger hab ich derzeit noch nichts einzuwenden. Und nach dem die Maxxis runter sind, kommt was Leichteres. Schraubentuning bei Bedarf.

Mein Ziel ist wieder ein unkompliziertes und wartungsarmes MTB zu haben, daher bewusst auch kein Fully.
Ausgelegt wird es für die zügige Verbindungsetappe und die schnelle Auf-und-ab-Jagd über die angefahrenen CC-Trails.

Der Raven wird also zum Bird, nee, Raven of Prey.

Btw: Der Rahmenlack ist anthrazit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miphy (1. April 2021)

... ist das ne S? Welche Sitzhöhe?
Schick!


----------



## Edith L. (1. April 2021)

Danke! Rahmengröße? Nee, ist ein L!


----------



## RC7 (1. April 2021)

Schönes Rad, aber: Man sieht hier in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal Bikes bei denen der Sattel nicht waagrecht ist, sondern die Sattelspitze nach oben zeigt - das kann meines Wissens nach durchaus ernsthafte gesundheitliche Probleme im Genitalbereich mit sich bringen, nicht unbedingt sofort, aber auf Dauer. Ich würde daher mal eine etwas andere Neigung versuchen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. April 2021)

RC7 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber: Man sieht hier in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal Bikes bei denen der Sattel nicht waagrecht ist, sondern die Sattelspitze nach oben zeigt - das kann meines Wissens nach durchaus ernsthafte gesundheitliche Probleme im Genitalbereich mit sich bringen, nicht unbedingt sofort, aber auf Dauer. Ich würde daher mal eine etwas andere Neigung versuchen.


Ist beim Speedneedle nicht ungewöhnlich die Stellung, weil er nach hinten deutlich höher wird (wie ne Rutsche). 

Meiner war auch immer stets etwas hochnäsig


----------



## Edith L. (2. April 2021)

@Goldene Zitrone 
So ist es! Ansonsten würde man einen Sattel ernsthaft in der jeweiligen Stellung nicht fahren.


----------



## FocusFlo (2. April 2021)

So mein Oldie hat auch mal wieder ein Update verdient und deshalb hab mir für mein Focus Raven einen neuen Laufradsatz gebaut und heute gleich mal ausgeführt
Als Komponenten fanden diese Parts Verwendung:
Ducky Lucky Star HD6ters Front mit CX-Ray/CX-Sprint und bewährte DT Swiss 350-Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. April 2021)

@FocusFlo 
Welche Reifengröße hast Du da jetzt hinten drauf?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. April 2021)

Stefan110 schrieb:


> "Neues" Ritchey kann ich auch.
> Den Rahmen habe ich lange gesucht und dann endlich neu (!) auf ebay gefunden.
> 
> Antrieb und und Bremsen, alles XTR, habe ich komplett von ebay.
> ...


Hab den großen Bruder🤭


----------



## FocusFlo (3. April 2021)

@Edith L. 
Aktuell ist ein 2.25 Nobby nic drauf, für den Sommer muss ich noch schauen was es wird


----------



## feedyourhead (6. April 2021)

-Wechsel von 2017er SID auf SID 35 auf 110mm getravelt (ein Light-Evo sozusagen) 

-vom Intend Grace hab ich mich jetzt endgültig verabschiedet und einen Newmen 80mm drauf

-und aus den Xpedo MForce 8Ti sind HT Flats geworden (hier werd ich dafür hoffentlich im Gegensatz zum XC Race Bikes Thread nicht gesteinigt...) 

9,8kg



kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun deine Einschätzung - lieber Hardtail oder lieber Fully?


Sorry für die späte Antwort. 
Ich mag beides gern. Wenn ich mich auf eins beschränken müsste, dann ein leichtes Fully. Hab aber auch noch ein Chisel. 


kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Gibts einen Grund, warum nicht das 2021er Epic Fully sondern den Vorgänger? In jedem Fall ein stimmiger Aufbau!


In erster Linie war das dem guten Preis geschuldet. 
Aber auch optisch find ich die älteren einfach stimmiger als das aktuelle Modell.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (6. April 2021)

Danke für die Einschätzung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Gibts einen Grund, warum nicht das 2021er Epic Fully sondern den Vorgänger?





feedyourhead schrieb:


> In erster Linie war das dem guten Preis geschuldet.
> Aber auch optisch find ich die älteren einfach stimmiger als das aktuelle Modell.


👍

Das würde ich so 1:1 unterschreiben.

On top gab es den Rahmen in mint, was live wirklich top aussieht und sich neben meinen schwarzen Bikes auch mal abwechslungsreich abhebt, noch ein paar gute Klicker günstiger. 
Bei mir stand das Oiz zuerst im Fokus, aber dessen Liefersituation und das Angebot des Epic, haben mich dann so entscheiden lassen.





Die REX wird ersetzt und wandert in ein anderes Projekt. 
Hier fallen demnächst noch ein paar Gramm.
Und für die Navi-Aufnahme suche ich noch nach einer Alternative.
- Der K-Edge-Halter ist mir eigentlich zu schwer, ebenso die ähnlichen Vertreter, 
aber so auf dem Intend-Vorbau vergeigt er dessen Optik.
Abgewinkelte Leitungsabgänge für die Piccola-Pumpen sind ebenfalls geplant.


----------



## dkiki (11. April 2021)

Merida Big9 Team in custom design. Nehme gerne Tipps für Tuning entgegen (XX1 Kurbel ist geplant)


----------



## Scotty18 (12. April 2021)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> So mein Oldie hat auch mal wieder ein Update verdient und deshalb hab mir für mein Focus Raven einen neuen Laufradsatz gebaut und heute gleich mal ausgeführt
> Als Komponenten fanden diese Parts Verwendung:
> Ducky Lucky Star HD6ters Front mit CX-Ray/CX-Sprint und bewährte DT Swiss 350-Naben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1241689


schöne Steine  ich musste etwas schmunzeln


----------



## kleinerblaumann (12. April 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> schöne Steine  ich musste etwas schmunzeln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1248543
> 
> ...


Gemeinsamer Freund?


----------



## Scotty18 (12. April 2021)

den konnte ich auf jedenfall gut gebrauchen für den Transport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FocusFlo (15. April 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> schöne Steine  ich musste etwas schmunzeln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1248543
> 
> ...


 Ja die Twin Rocks sind immer wieder ein Hingucker.
Aber der Obelix wäre beim Hochtragen und Aufstellen auch von Vorteil gewesen 😂

Ach ja und weil Galerie:
Des Töchter





Und der Sohnemann hatte NewBike Day (die Austattung ist noch nicht final, aber ich brauch ja noch etwas Arbeit😂)


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

Dann möchte ich auch mal mein Straßen Aufbau vorstellen:


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich auch mal mein Straßen Aufbau vorstellen:


Körbchenpedale, Straßenreifen und MT7 - das ist mal ne wilde Mischung


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

Ja, zugegeben, sieht man nicht alle Tage. Macht aber schon Sinn:
Straßenreifen => Guter Gripp, Straßenreifen + MT7 => Sehr gute Verzögerung.
Und damit der Bub nicht von den Pedalen Rutsch, die Körbchenpedale.


----------



## deathmetal (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Ja, zugegeben, sieht man nicht alle Tage. Macht aber schon Sinn:
> Straßenreifen => Guter Gripp, Straßenreifen + MT7 => Sehr gute Verzögerung.
> Und damit der Bub nicht von den Pedalen Rutsch, die Körbchenpedale.


Wobei du keine MT7 brauchst für genug Reserven außer das Gesamtgewicht ist echt hoch incl Bike.


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Wobei du keine MT7 brauchst für genug Reserven außer das Gesamtgewicht ist echt hoch incl Bike.


Das kann man so oder so sehen.
Aber man sieht die MT7 Raceline nicht jeden Tag, und die Bremse sieht optisch schon genial aus!


----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

MT8 RL und die fällt auch auf  zudem der beste Anker und bremse (für mich) 
ich hab noch die MT8 SL am Hardtail 
und zum Vergleich am Sworks die Level Ult (keine schlechte bremse- kommt aber an die MT8 nicht dran)


----------



## deathmetal (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Das kann man so oder so sehen.
> Aber man sieht die MT7 Raceline nicht jeden Tag, und die Bremse sieht optisch schon genial aus!


MT8 in gelb gibts auch


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> MT8 RL und die fällt auch auf


Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht. Ist auch sehr schick! 
Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack hat die MT8 aber zu wenig "Bums".
Wenn ich aktuell könnte, hätte ich vorne wieder eine MDR-P mit 220mm, die Zieht dann auch ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht. Ist auch sehr schick!
> Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack hat die MT8 aber zu wenig "Bums".
> Wenn ich aktuell könnte, hätte ich vorne wieder eine MDR-P mit 220mm, die Zieht dann auch ordentlich.


kann ich nicht bestätigen; vor allem nicht am / im CC XC Bereich.. die ist ja schon wie ein Anker 
einzigste das entlüften ist bei der Magura so eine Sache; aber wenn die einmal sitzt- dann sitzt die


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen; vor allem nicht am / im CC XC Bereich.. die ist ja schon wie ein Anker
> einzigste das entlüften ist bei der Magura so eine Sache; aber wenn die einmal sitzt- dann sitzt die


Nun, ich habe (Vor allem mit der VR Bremse) knapp 3 Jahre Experimentiert und verschiedene Beläge / Scheiben / Brems Kombi ausprobiert.

Was das Entlüften angeht stimme ich Dir voll zu, das kann dauern, bis wirklich alle Luft raus ist.

Aber, wenn man eine wirklich Enorme Bremspower mit Knackigem Druckpunkt und einer gut Dosierbaren Bremspower sucht, ist die MT7 mit 220mm Scheiben das non plus Ultra, meiner Meinung nach.

Und da ist es völlig unerheblich ob CC, XC oder Downhill Bereich.
Dabei geht es vor allem um die eigene Fahrweise / Fahrtechnik und eigene Vorlieben.

Ich fahre nur auf der Straße, aber die MT7 in Verbindung mit der Storm SL mit 180mm bekomme ich ohne Große Anstrengung die Scheibe zum Glühen.


----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

MT7 und MT8 sind doch komplett gleich 
Bis auf der Carbon Hebel … Zylinder ist aber identisch …


----------



## deathmetal (15. April 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> MT7 und MT8 sind doch komplett gleich
> Bis auf der Carbon Hebel … Zylinder ist aber identisch …


MT7 hat 4 Kolben und die MT8 2 Kolben


----------



## deathmetal (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe (Vor allem mit der VR Bremse) knapp 3 Jahre Experimentiert und verschiedene Beläge / Scheiben / Brems Kombi ausprobiert.
> 
> Was das Entlüften angeht stimme ich Dir voll zu, das kann dauern, bis wirklich alle Luft raus ist.
> 
> ...


Dann solltest du mal ne Trickstuff fahren, dann wirfst du die Maguras weg


----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

deathmetal schrieb:


> MT7 hat 4 Kolben und die MT8 2 Kolben


Ach sorry - stimmt. War bei der MT5 am alten Epic von mir …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal ne Trickstuff fahren, dann wirfst du die Maguras weg


Leider haben die auch genug Probleme 
Mal abgesehen von der Verfügbarkeit


----------



## CHausK (15. April 2021)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal ne Trickstuff fahren, dann wirfst du die Maguras weg


Genau so ist es... Mal ne Direttissima ans Rad geschraubt und man will nie wieder was anderes...


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal ne Trickstuff fahren, dann wirfst du die Maguras weg


Wenn ich mal eine 4 Kolben Trickstuff zu dem Preis meiner MT7 Raceline finde, werde ich es mal Testen und Berichten!


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

CHausK schrieb:


> Genau so ist es... Mal ne Direttissima ans Rad geschraubt und man will nie wieder was anderes...


Das glaube ich, anhand der Testberichte die ich gelesen habe sofort.
Nur leider ist diese Bremse zum einen in den nächsten 12 bis 15 Monaten nicht lieferbar, zum anderen hat mich meine MT 7 Raceline nur einen Bruchteil dessen gekostet, was die Trickstuff kostet. Aber mal schauen, macht auf jedenfall Neugierig!


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

Aber so Gott will, ist heute Abend die Entscheidung gefallen, eine 2.te Fox 32 Float Factory zu kaufen, so dass ich beide Gabeln umbauen kann, und am Ende eine Gabel mit 100mm Federweg, 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft habe und wieder 220mm Bremsscheiben montieren kann.


----------



## Teppichmesser (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> wieder 220mm Bremsscheiben montieren kann.


und das bei einem 27,5" Zoll Vorderrad -  ist ja dann fast ein Scheibenrad.
- _ Seitenwind empfindlich_ 🤭


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. April 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> Leider haben die auch genug Probleme
> Mal abgesehen von der Verfügbarkeit


Was meinst du denn da für Probleme?


----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

ein bekannter hatte insgesamt 2 "Sets" vorne und hinten getauscht bekommen ; anfangs schwammig (war wohl Luft) ; dann aber immer wieder ein schleifen und quietschen 
bremse wurde auf Kulanz komplett getauscht und zur Untersuchung zurück geschickt; die neue hatte dann nach ein paar touren das gleiche .. am Ende ist er bei Shimano gelandet 
das mit dem schleifen oder schwingen hatte ich hier aber auch schon mal in anderen Threads gelesen


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. April 2021)

Hm, für Luft im System kann die Bremse ja erstmal nix. Auch wenn das Entlüften vielleicht geringfügig aufwendiger ist als z.B. bei Shimano, man bekommt schon auch eine Trickstuff luftfrei. 

Trickstuff hat nicht weniger Abstand vom Belag zur Scheibe als Magura. Shimano hat mehr, was für Schleiffreiheit natürlich besser ist. Aber auch da gilt: man bekommt auch eine Trickstuff schleiffrei, ist m.E. nicht schwerer oder leichter als bei Magura. Und das Schwingen oder Klingeln liegt nach meiner Erfahrung eher an der Scheibe als an der Bremse. 

Ich lese deutlich mehr Positives zu sämlichen Aspekten - Bremskraft, Ergonomie, Sorglosigkeit, Ersatzteile, Service. Man darf halt nur nicht so rechnen, dass die Funktion fünfmal besser sein muss, weil die Bremse fünfmal so teuer ist. Sie muss natürlich einwandfrei funktionieren (gilt für alle Bremsen), aber eben nicht fünfmal so gut. Man bezahlt halt viel Bling-bling, etwa so wie bei s-works vs. non-s-works.


----------



## Scotty18 (15. April 2021)

Ist halt auch eher die Kategorie Edel und Handmade , bzw. Nicht so die Masse
Aussehen ist ja auch Exclusiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBike-Power (16. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> wieder 220mm Bremsscheiben montieren kann.


Eventuell solltest du noch über eine Grimeca nachdenken... 6 sind 2 mehr, 2x6 = 4 mehr, 4 = 1x MT7 mehr


----------



## stephank1301 (16. April 2021)

eBike-Power schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest du noch über eine Grimeca nachdenken... 6 sind 2 mehr, 2x6 = 4 mehr, 4 = 1x MT7 mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 1251222


Danke für den Hinweis.

Den Hersteller kenne ich noch aus den Neunzigern. Da wurde die Firma bekannt wegen der kaputten Magnesium Laufräder.


----------



## f_t_l (16. April 2021)

*Tourenfahrrad 🚵‍♂️







 




*​


----------



## a73 (16. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe (Vor allem mit der VR Bremse) knapp 3 Jahre Experimentiert und verschiedene Beläge / Scheiben / Brems Kombi ausprobiert.
> 
> Was das Entlüften angeht stimme ich Dir voll zu, das kann dauern, bis wirklich alle Luft raus ist.
> 
> ...


Hi,

eine (ernst gemeinte) Frage:

Wenn du nur auf der Straße fährst, warum dann mit einem MTB?
Finde dein Zaskar echt toll, aber für ausschließlich Asphalt gibt es meiner Meinung nach bessere Lösungen.

LG


----------



## stephank1301 (16. April 2021)

Hi,
ich bin ein GT Freak, da musste es ein Zaskar sein.
Der Haupt-Einsatzort "Straße" ist, hoffentlich, nur temporär.
Wenn die Gesundheit wieder mitmacht, möchte ich mit dem Teil auch ins Gelände.
Mir ist es schon bewusst, dass es als reiner Straßen-Flitzer mit Sicherheit besser geeignete Räder gibt.


----------



## Teppichmesser (16. April 2021)




----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2021)

am Samstag mal das Cube der besseren Hälfte renoviert und erleichtert:









Upgrade von 2x10 SLX auf 1x11 XTR, Laufräder und Reifen, RS Reba gegen eine Carbonstarrgabel getauscht und neue Carbonsattelstütze. Da sie sowieso maximal Forststrasse fährt ......


----------



## a73 (20. April 2021)

Cube Reaction C:62 SL

LG


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. April 2021)

So mein kurzfristiger Ersatz fürs nicht lieferbare Orbea Alma ist da. Zwar 1,5kg schwerer (und 1000€ günstiger) als das geplante Orbea aber geht trotzdem gut voran. Bremsen fliegen allerdings raus, da kommt ne Cura2 dran, ist morgen in der Post. Und dann halt Laufräder im 1600g Bereich, die sparen dann ein halbes Kilo. Gewicht genau die von Scott angegeben 11,9kg ohne Pedale.

Außerdem Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Eingriff, sonst geht über 0.5l kaum was rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAESAR87 (21. April 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> So mein kurzfristiger Ersatz fürs nicht lieferbare Orbea Alma ist da. Zwar 1,5kg schwerer (und 1000€ günstiger) als das geplante Orbea aber geht trotzdem gut voran. Bremsen fliegen allerdings raus, da kommt ne Cura2 dran, ist morgen in der Post. Und dann halt Laufräder im 1600g Bereich, die sparen dann ein halbes Kilo. Gewicht genau die von Scott angegeben 11,9kg ohne Pedale.
> 
> Außerdem Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Eingriff, sonst geht über 0.5l kaum was rein


Hallo, ist das ein aktuelles Scale? Wenn ja, welches?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2021)

CAESAR87 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist das ein aktuelles Scale? Wenn ja, welches?


Servus ja das ist das aktuelle 930:


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-930-wakame-green-bike
		


Reifen kamen WTB Ranger 2.25 ab Werk, das ist wohl öfter der Fall. Aber mir ist alles lieber als Schwalbe


----------



## dino113 (21. April 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Aber mir ist alles lieber als Schwalbe


Wollte auch keine Schwalbe mehr fahren. Habe mir aber aus Neugier einfach mal die neue ralph/ray tanwall addix speed Kombi gekauft, und muss nach ca. 150km sagen, dass ich recht angetan bin von den Reifen. Rollen sehr gut, gute Dämpfung und Tubeless absolut Problemlos. 
Das einzige was die Schwalbe nicht mögen sind nasse Wurzeln und Matsch bzw sehr nasse/feuchte Untergründe im allgemeinen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. April 2021)

Ich mag Schwalbe jetzt nicht wegen deren Tauglichkeit, mir sind die nur zu schwer und in der Vergangenheit, ist aber ne Weile her, waren mir deren MTB Reifen zu schnell runtergefahren bei den dual-Mischungen und taugten dann nix mehr.

Am Randonneur fahre ich seit Jahren die marathon Racer und will da nix anderes. Am MTB aber lieber Maxxis und Conti. Die WTB sind auch nix besonderes. Für das Scale soll es Crossking/Raceking Kombi werden, die bernstein Edition. Fahre aber auch erstmal die WTB etwas runter.

Für feucht müsste es bei Maxxis auch der Forekaster sein, da sind Ikon und Co. auch nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Simonposchenrie (23. April 2021)

Mein geliebtes Bergamont Revox Sport 2018
Gewicht: 12,2kg mit Pedale
Wie gefällt es euch? Was würdet ihr verändern?


----------



## Schwitte (23. April 2021)

Simonposchenrie schrieb:


> Wie gefällt es euch?


Es muss dir gefallen, nicht uns!


Simonposchenrie schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr verändern?


Warum was verändern? Leichter geht auf jeden Fall, wenn du das meinst. Kostet aber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (23. April 2021)

Simonposchenrie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1256870
> Mein geliebtes Bergamont Revox Sport 2018
> Gewicht: 12,2kg mit Pedale
> Wie gefällt es euch? Was würdet ihr verändern?


Die Lenkerüberhöhung ist mit dem niedrigen Sattel, Spacer und positivem Vorbau eher unüblich. Aber mir muss es nicht passen.


----------



## biker-wug (23. April 2021)

Wennst was verbessern willst, Variostütze, erhöht die Sicherheit und den Spaßfaktor bergab!!!


----------



## Simonposchenrie (23. April 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Es muss dir gefallen, nicht uns!
> 
> Warum was verändern? Leichter geht auf jeden Fall, wenn du das meinst. Kostet aber.....


Etwas leichter wäre nicht schlecht ich hätte da an eine Syncros Vorbau-Einheit gedacht. Oder wie kann ich gewicht sparen?


----------



## Simonposchenrie (23. April 2021)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Die Lenkerüberhöhung ist mit dem niedrigen Sattel, Spacer und positivem Vorbau eher unüblich. Aber mir muss es nicht passen.





KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Die Lenkerüberhöhung ist mit dem niedrigen Sattel, Spacer und positivem Vorbau eher unüblich. Aber mir muss es nicht passen.


Ich werde dann die Spacer nach oben machen und vieleicht sogar den Vorbau umdrehen


----------



## Simonposchenrie (23. April 2021)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wennst was verbessern willst, Variostütze, erhöht die Sicherheit und den Spaßfaktor bergab!!!


Ich komme gut ohne Variostütze aus weil ich mittlerweile keine Probleme im technischen mit Sattel oben habe


----------



## feedyourhead (24. April 2021)

Simonposchenrie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1256870
> Mein geliebtes Bergamont Revox Sport 2018
> Gewicht: 12,2kg mit Pedale
> Wie gefällt es euch? Was würdet ihr verändern?


Wie groß bist Du? 
Machen kann man viel, ist immer die Frage was einem wichtig ist.


----------



## Simonposchenrie (24. April 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du?
> Machen kann man viel, ist immer die Frage was einem wichtig ist.


Ich wiege 48kg und bin 1,60m was für einen Jugendlichen recht durchschnittlich ist.


----------



## feedyourhead (24. April 2021)

Simonposchenrie schrieb:


> Ich wiege 48kg und bin 1,60m was für einen Jugendlichen recht durchschnittlich ist.


Alles gut, mich hat nur die kleine Rahmengröße und der kurze Sattelstützenauszug gewundert. 
Bei 1,60m ist alles klar. 

Teste doch einfach mal die Spacer oben drauf zu machen und den Vorbau zu drehn. 
Dann wird aus dem Fahrrad mit Hollandrad Sitzposition ein Sportgerät.


----------



## deathmetal (23. Oktober 2022)




----------



## JohnParker (23. Oktober 2022)

Kannst mal was zum Fahrverhalten sagen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (23. Oktober 2022)

JohnParker schrieb:


> Kannst mal was zum Fahrverhalten sagen?
> Danke


Für mich ist das Fahrverhalten gut. Man muss sich an die Länge gewöhnen, aber dann fährt es sich sehr gut. Kommt meinem Enduro nahe bzgl. Fahrstabilität (durch den Lenkwinkel und den Radstand). 
Da es sehr leicht ist, ist auch die Beschleunigung recht gut und das Klettervermögen gefällt mir auch sehr gut. In meinen Augen eine deutliche Verbesserung zum Vorgänger (den ich auch gefahren bin). 
Hinterbau ist recht straff, man nutzt recht wenig Federweg, aber trotzdem fühlt man sich nicht "untermotorisiert" finde ich. Grade bei größern Schlägen fühlt sich der Hinterbau doch aktiv an, was bei kleineren Schlägen nicht der Fall ist. 
Ist auch allgemein sehr antriebsneutral zu fahren, selbst offen.


----------



## JohnParker (23. Oktober 2022)

Danke für deine Eindrücke.


----------



## Teppichmesser (31. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Alfo84 (3. November 2022)




----------



## Cycliste17 (3. November 2022)

Kurbel ist FC-M5100?


----------



## Alfo84 (3. November 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Kurbel ist FC-M5100?


5121


----------



## Halorider (3. November 2022)

Heute das zweite mal unterwegs mit mein Evo


----------



## Muffigesding (3. November 2022)




----------



## CHausK (3. November 2022)

Muffigesding schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1579548


Das kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (3. November 2022)




----------



## SvenPL (10. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Schwalli (18. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde


----------



## din_format (19. Dezember 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Heute das zweite mal unterwegs mit mein Evo
> Anhang anzeigen 1579546


Das ist doch der Eingang zum Kernenturm!


----------



## XC-Regloh (Sonntag um 21:53)

Mein neues Baby, nachdem mir mein 2017er Lux leider gestohlen wurde .. bin äußerst happy!


----------



## noob_rider (Dienstag um 15:27)

XC-Regloh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1616368
> 
> Mein neues Baby, nachdem mir mein 2017er Lux leider gestohlen wurde .. bin äußerst happy!


Bei dem Rad schreibt man   "oizerst happy!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

